#ubuntu-it 2011-05-30
<jaggy> hey
<esulu> we
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<luigi> non riesco a masterizzare un dvd immagine con brasero. mi da :SCSI error on write(0,16): [3 73 03] Power calibration area error
<luigi> dipende dal dvd ? ne ho di una sola marca e ne ho già provati 2
<Odo> Giorno
<FraDolcino> da qualche settimana quando cerco di fare gli aggiornamenti mi esce fuori un messaggio che dice "impossibile installare tutti gli aggiornamenti" proponendomi di fare un "avanzamento di versione parziale" elencando le possibili cause
<FraDolcino> ho controllato sources.list ma non sono riuscito a rilevare niente di anomalo, qualche occhio esperto può dare una controllata?
<luigi> scusate sempre per brasero ho copiato il mess di errore http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/614842/
<jester-> FraDolcino: hai i proposed abilitati?
<jester-> luigi: cambia cd
<FraDolcino> jester- no, sono disabilitati gli aggiornamenti proposti
<FraDolcino> jester- questa è la mia lista sorgenti http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/614843/
<lampone93> giorno
<jester-> FraDolcino: comunque è normale, manca qualche dipendenza nei repo, appena la mettono va a posto
<jester-> FraDolcino: o dai dist-upgrade e controlli se sega qualcosa
<FraDolcino> jester- quindi sarebbe una situazione temporanea?
<jester-> FraDolcino: dovrebbe
<FraDolcino> jester- se faccio dist-upgrade non mi parte in automatico l'avanzamento?
<jester-> FraDolcino: no
<FraDolcino> jester- ok, perché me ne sto sulle LTS
<jester-> FraDolcino: occhio che non tolga qualcosa di importante però
<FraDolcino> jester- ecco il risultato di dist-upgrade http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/614847/
<jester-> FraDolcino: non lo farei
<FraDolcino> jester- meglio aspettare eh...
<schiappa> ciao.. ho un problema con skype..
<remix_tj> schiappa:
<FraDolcino> jester- nelle impostazioni del gestore aggiornamenti, alla voce "altro software" c'è qualche repo non ufficiale magari è lì il problema?
<remix_tj> non si apre?
<schiappa> remix_tj: esatto, son un po' di gg che si apre, compare la casellino a fianco alla data, e poi si chiude in automatico
<remix_tj> schiappa: se non si apre dai questo comando: rm ~/.Skype/shared.xml
<schiappa> remix_tj: fatto
<remix_tj> ora riapri skype
<schiappa> risolto :) grazie milleee
<remix_tj> schiappa: comunque c'era scritto in tutto il mondo esplorato che come fare :-)
<FraDolcino> jester- http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/614851/ ecco "altro software" ho saltato alcuni link che appartengono ai repo ufficiali che non possono dare problemi
<luigi> jester-, grazie con dvd sony ha masterizzato. peccato per la mia scorta di dvd verbatim
<there> ciao
<there> da venerdì scorso ho problemi non mi funziona skype
<OverMe> there, se non parte dai questo nel terminale: rm ~/.Skype/shared.xml
<OverMe> poi riavvia skype
<lapo> salve gente
<gian_> Ciao a tutti, esiste un comando per cancellare pacchetti orfani o fare un pò di pulizia?
<lapo> gian_, computer-janitor/computer-janitor-gtk o deborphan
<gian_> mi dice nessun file o directory
<lapo> gian_, cosa di preciso?
<gian_> questo: bash: computer-janitor/computer-janitor-gtk: Nessun file o directory
<lapo> gian_, :-)
<lapo> gian_, dicevo o computer-janitor o la versione gtk ergo computer-janitor-gtk
<lapo> gian_, comunque dovrebbe essere installato di default, si dovrebbe chiamare pulizia del computer o qualcosa del genere
<gian_> quando utilizzo quello di default mi inserisce il pacchetto Virtualbox 3.2 che ancora tengo installato
<Francesco_> Quale ubunto mi consigliate su netbook 512Mb ram monitor 8.9'' Apsire one? grazie
<lapo> gian_, deborphan ti restituisce una lista di pacchetti orfani che poi devi passare a apt-get
<lapo> Francesco_, hai quello con disco a stato solido lentissimo (come quello che ho io)?
<gian_> mi stai parlando troppo tecnico, (cosa è deborphan)
<glpiana> ola
<Francesco_> Si, da 8 Gb, con su il Limpus originale
<lapo> gian_, un programmetto che identifica i deb orfani, non fa altro però quindi devi passare la lista ad apt-get, ma se è troppo tecnico lascia perdere, perché con sta roba devi stare attento a cosa viene disinstallato, stai con quello di sistema è meglio
<lapo> Francesco_, ho messo sù diversi ubuntu, natty compreso, ma per me è troppo troppo lento, l'unica cosa utilizzabile lì sopra (e con una certa soddisfazione) per me è meego
<glpiana> lapo, gian_ , siete pregati di proseguire la chiacchierata su #ubuntu-it-chat o in query privata. grazie
<lapo> ok, sorry
<Francesco_> Non lo conosco, ma dove trovo i file di installazione? E' intuitivo?
<glpiana> Francesco_, puoi provare le varie versioni mettendole penna usb
<glpiana> così te ne fai un'idea direttamente
<Francesco_> Quale versione 1.2 for netbook con crome può andare?
<glpiana> Francesco_, scusa ma di che stai parlando?
<Francesco_> Ha un pò di interfaccia grafica... vengo da windows
<glpiana> Francesco_, sei sul canale di supporto di ubuntu. se vuoi supporto per ubuntu bene, se non dovresti parlarne su altro canale. se vuoi rimanere nell'ambito c'è #ubuntu-it-chat
<Francesco_> glpiana, scusa ma non sono solito  a chattare .. e si vede
<glpiana> *se no dovresti
<Francesco_> Ti chiedo ancora scusa e ti saluto!
<glpiana> Francesco_, se passi su #ubuntu-it-chat ti si da qualche chiarimento se hai bisogno
<toolkitman> ciao ragazzi qualcuno sa come si fa condividere il dvd da ubuntu?
<lodos> #join ubuntu-it-chat
<lodos> come cambio canale?
<lodos> c'è qualcuno?
<OverMe> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<lodos> grazie mille
<simosimo> ciao a tutti!|
<simosimo> ho bisogno di aiuto
<simosimo> è piuttosto urgente!
<lodos> di che hai bisogno?
<glpiana> simosimo, esponi il problema
<simosimo> non riesco ad ottenere i permessi per accedere ai files sul hd
<napster32> lodos: Ciao per caso usi alltray?
<glpiana> simosimo, più specifico. di che hd parli? uno esterno? o quello dove hai il sistema? o quello dove hai la tua home?
<lodos> io?
<napster32> si
<lodos> non so cos'è...
<glpiana> !chat | napster32
<ubot-it> napster32: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<napster32> glpiana: ho un problema appunto con ubuntu e alltray
<glpiana> napster32, spiega il problema adunque!
<napster32> mi spiego: sto usando teamviewer su ubuntu per controllare il sistema da lavoro, fin qui ok
<simosimo> praticamente prima utilizzavo windows ma il sistema si cashato e non riesco ad entrare, quindi volevo passare tutti i file in un hd esterno per poter poi formattare il computer ma non mi permette di copiare i files dicendomi che non ho i permessi!!
<glpiana> simosimo, oki, risolviamo in fretta. apri un terminale
<napster32> però quando lo avvia mi compare quella solita finestra ke vorrei partisse in Trayicon
<glpiana> simosimo, nel terminale digita i comandi: sudo fdisk -l           e           mount
<napster32> allora uso alltray
<glpiana> simosimo, metti gli output su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | simosimo
<ubot-it> simosimo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<napster32> però con transmission ok, con amule ok, con teamviewer niente, ho provato qualsiasi comando ma niente il comando: alltray teamviewer, fa partire il programma ma niente
<napster32> però se faccio partire teamviewer e poi con alltray gli clicco sopra allora si riduce, xkè???
<napster32> ho sentito MatteoR, lui ha la stessa mia versione di ubuntu e teamviewer e alui funzione, mi sembra impossibile
<glpiana> napster32, vai sull'icona in alto a destra, avvia una sessione ospite e vedi come si comporta
<napster32> spiegati meglio, ad esempio entro in root?
<glpiana> napster32, ma  lascia perdere root!
<glpiana> napster32, in alto a destra se hai ubuntu hai l'ivcona che apr eil menu di spegnimento
<simosimo> gli output?
<glpiana> simosimo, se dai un comando esce roba a schermo. quello è l'output
<napster32> simone80
<glpiana> simosimo, dei due comandi che ti ho dato dai solo: mount
<glpiana> napster32, ???
<simosimo> ok!
<simosimo> e ora che ho eseguito il comando?
<glpiana> simosimo, copia tutto su pastebin. non chiedermi cos'è. te l'ho scritto prima
<simosimo> fatto!
<glpiana> simosimo, non tutto. leggi bene le istruzioni di ubot-it
<simosimo> ma solo l'output di mount?
<glpiana> simosimo, sì
<simosimo> è quello che ho fatto!
<glpiana> simosimo, devi incollare qui l'indirizzo della pagina per permetterci di vederla
<simosimo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/614887/
<simosimo> ok?
<glpiana> simosimo, sì. si tratta di  /media/Documenti  ?
<glpiana> o di hda1? o di hda2?
<simosimo> documenti è quello esterno! è hda1
<glpiana> simosimo, sì scusa, c'era una macchia sulla sfera di cristallo e non son riuscito a indovinare
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> simosimo, come si chiama il tuo utente?
<simosimo> asdf
<glpiana> asdf? e che cappero di nome è?
<simosimo> è provvisorio! dopo devo formattare!
<glpiana> simosimo, scrivi:   sudo chown asdf:asdf /media/hda1
<glpiana> simosimo, attento agli spazi
<simosimo> copio e incollo?
<glpiana> simosimo, se puoi copincollare è meglio
<simosimo> mi chiede la password
<glpiana> simosimo, scrivila e premi invio
<simosimo> non mi fa scrivere!!!
<glpiana> simosimo, no, non ti fa vedere. che è ben diverso
<glpiana> scrivi anche se non vedi e premi invio
<simosimo> ah ok!
<simosimo> fatto!
<glpiana> simosimo, ok, ora dovresti poterci scrivere
<simosimo> si!
<silvi> Ciao a tutti!
<silvi> avrei bisogno se è possibile di un'info...
<simosimo> e adesso?
<glpiana> simosimo, adesso cosa?
<glpiana> simosimo, chiedi
<silvi> c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare??
<glpiana> silvi,  chiedi
<glpiana> simosimo, tu non avevi i permessi per scrivere su quel disco. ora li hai
<silvi> ciao, glpiana, dunuque io è pochissimo che ho istallato ubuntu 11.04 e mi serviva sapere come poter vedere lo spazio occupato su disco, windows ad esempio era comodo perchè usciva la torta, qui su unbuntu non ho capito come devo fare...
<simosimo> no guarda non si è risolto il problema!
<glpiana> simosimo, spiega
<glpiana> silvi, che io sappia basta che apri la home e leggi in basso e hai lo spazio residuo
<simosimo> mi dice ancora che non ho i permessi!!
<silvi> ora provo
<silvi> grazie mille
<glpiana> simosimo, nel terminale scrivi:   touch /media/hda1/prova
<simosimo> io devo passare dei file da hda5 e hada1 a documenti!
<simosimo> fatto!
<silvi> glpiana, ma dove sulla home, intendi dal desktop esatto? perchè io sotto non ho nulla...
<fredd> salve ragazzi, come faccio ad attivare gli effetti speciali in ubuntu 11.04??
<silvi> trovato scusa... bastava cercare meglio...
<simosimo> adesso?
<glpiana> simosimo, se ha funzionato il comando allora funqiona
<glpiana> chiudi e riapri nautilus piuttosto
<simosimo> mi dice "read-only file sistem"
<simosimo> ma non funge!
<fredd> glpiana, ciao :)
<fredd> glpiana come faccio ad attivare gli effetti speciali in 11.04?
<glpiana> fredd, due minuti e arrivo
<fredd> va bene
<glpiana> simosimo, allora il comando touch ha dato errore?
<glpiana> fredd, per gli effetti scegli al login
<fredd> glpiana cioè?
<fredd> non sono pratico
<fredd> chiudo sessione?
<glpiana> fredd, cioè clicchi in alto a destra e scegli "termina sessione" e poi selezioni il tuo nome e in basso scegli ubuntu classc
<simosimo> no non mi dà nessun errore..
<glpiana> simosimo, allora ci puoi scrivere senza problemi
<simosimo> solo che quando io provo a copiare la cartella che ho nel pc per portarla nell'hard disk esterno mi dice che non ho i permessi
<simosimo> perché ho sbagliato! devo scrivere su documenti non su hda1!
<fredd> glpiana ci provo....ma dove trovo l' attivazione degli stessi?
<glpiana> simosimo, io ti ho anche detto di chiudere nautilus e riaprirlo
<glpiana> <simosimo> documenti è quello esterno! è hda1
<glpiana> fredd, non c'è più. lo scegli al login se li vuoi o meno. te l'ho già scritto sopra
<fredd> va bene
<fredd> vedo
<simosimo> il nautilus sarebbe?
<glpiana> simosimo, fai così. pensaci un attimo con calma. quando sei più tranquillo e credi di avere capito cosa vuoi fare torni e ne parliamo, ok?
<glpiana> nautilus è il file manager
<simosimo> allora ricominciamo!
<simosimo> perfavore!
<glpiana> simosimo, scrivi:   sudo chown asdf:asdf /media/Documenti
<simosimo> fatto!
<glpiana> simosimo, sei a posto
<simosimo> eh no il problema c'è ancora!
<fredd> glpiana sono sul classic....ma come li attivo?
<glpiana> simosimo, scrivi: touch /media/Documenti/prova
<glpiana> fredd, ossignur, ma perchè non vuoi capire?
<glpiana> fredd, sono attivi se sei entrato su ubutnu classic
<glpiana> SONO GIA' ATTIVI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<glpiana> sono attivi, non devi attivarli
<glpiana> sono attivi, non devi attivarli
<FloodBotIt1> glpiana: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<fredd> infatti ma non sono attivi......noooooooooo :)
<glpiana> chiaro?
<glpiana> !ccsm | fredd
<ubot-it> fredd: Per abilitare effetti visivi aggiuntivi personalizzabili in Ubuntu: installa 'compizconfig-settings-manager' o 'simple-ccsm'. Dopo l'installazione apparirà la relativa icona in Sistema Preferenze - Vedi anche !compiz - Aiuto in #compiz-fusion
<simosimo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/614905/
<simosimo> questo è quello che mi da!
<glpiana> simosimo, copia su pastebin quello che esce da: cat /etc/fstab
<fredd> ubot-it una volta l' ho installato csm e mi ha incasinato in pc
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> fredd, oki, non usare gli effetti allora
<fredd> cazzarola
<simosimo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/614906/
<fredd> :)
<glpiana> simosimo, secondo me quel disco ha dei problemi. tasto destro sull'icona e smontalo o espellilo.  staccalo
<glpiana> simosimo, poi lo riattacchi e scrivi: dmesg | tail
<simosimo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/614907/
<glpiana> simosimo, scrivi: sudo fdisk -l
<simosimo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/614908/
<glpiana> simosimo, scrivi: mount
<simosimo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/614909/
<DarkSun> salve
<glpiana> simosimo, scrivi: touch /media/Documenti/prova
<glpiana> ola DarkSun
<DarkSun> ciao glpiana
<simosimo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/614911/
<glpiana> simosimo, scrivi: uname -a
<simosimo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/614912/
<glpiana> simosimo, scrivi: lsb_release -a
<simosimo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/614914/
<glpiana> simosimo, ubuntu 6.10 LOL
<glpiana> simosimo, allora il disco ha bisogno di un check. attaccalo a windows e faglielo controllare.
<glpiana> simosimo, visto che hai instenzione di reinstallare, prendi un aversione più recente magari
<simosimo> non posso! windows non funziona!
<massimo18> mbr?
<glpiana> simosimo, purtroppo per l aversione di ubutnu che hai tu non esistono più i programmi e quindi mi sa che non si può rimediare. ma controlliamo: dpkg -L | grep ntfs
<massimo18> simosimo: naturalmente hai il disco di installazione di windows vero?
<simosimo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/614915/
<simosimo> si!
<glpiana> sorry, dpkg -l | grep ntfs
<massimo18> simosimo: siamo OT ma con il disco di installazione di windows lo sistemi
<simosimo> non c'è output
<glpiana> simosimo, allora nulla da fare, non hai i programmi per mettere mano a quel disco. ti serve windows
<simosimo> e i file non li perdo?
<simosimo> e i files?
<simosimo> installando windows non sono costretto a formattare il pc??
<glpiana> !chat | simosimo passa sull'altro canale che massimo18 ti dice che fare
<ubot-it> simosimo passa sull'altro canale che massimo18 ti dice che fare: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<simosimo> ok..ehm..come faccio a passare sull'altro canale??
<glpiana> simosimo, ma leggerlo un messaggio dall'inizio all afine?
<glpiana> *alla fine
<simosimo> ok ma io prorprio non sono pratico di queste cose scusami
<glpiana> simosimo, clicca sul nome del canale, prova col destro o col sinistro, su un po' di fantasia
<glpiana> è un pc non un decespugliatore, funziona in linea di massima cliccando col mouse... un po' come il decespugliatore in effetti
<Tuninu> welà salve a tutti!!!
<Tuninu> ho un problema con unity 2d, l'ho installato correttamente, quando vado a scegliere la sessione da far partire...gira e rigira mi da sempre gnome...sapete come fare a risolvere???
<glpiana> Tuninu, apri un temrinale e scrivi: dpkg -L | grep unity       e metti su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | Tuninu
<ubot-it> Tuninu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Tuninu> dpkg-query: error: --listfiles richiede il nome di almeno un pacchetto come argomento
<Tuninu> mi da questo errore
<glpiana> emachepalle, sta L -.-
<Tuninu> :D
<glpiana> Tuninu, scusa: dpkg -l | grep unity
<Tuninu> ah ok
<glpiana> elle minuscola
<Tuninu> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/614922/
<Tuninu> non mi sembra ci sia scritto qualcosa di strano
<glpiana> Tuninu, sembra installato bene, dai: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Tuninu> non da nessun risultato
<Tuninu> se non quello di aver messo la pw di root
<glpiana> Tuninu, oki. termina la sessione e scegli ancora unity-2d
<Tuninu> ok a tra un pò ;)
<Tuninu> glpiana, rieccomi
<Tuninu> è ricomparso unity 2d :D
<Tuninu> grazie mille
<Tuninu> ti sono debitore! :D
<Tuninu> grazie infinite!
<glpiana> Tuninu, ahahah, ti manderò la parcella! hihihihihihi
<Tuninu> se passi per macerata e ti accontenti della cucina marchigiana... :D ovviamente cena offerta :D
<glpiana> :D
<Tuninu> ti saluto glpiana grazie ancora!!! :)
<mine> ciao solo un informazione
<mine> ma se io ho la home separata quando formatto la / mi rimangono tutte le conversazioni
<mine> *configurazioni
<mine> etcetc
<mine> ma se passo da una versione di ubuntu ad un altra potrebbero esserci problemi di configurazioni? quindi conflitti?
<K99Brain> mine, qualcosina è possibile, ma in generale tutto dovrebbe essere ok
<saverio> buongiorno a tutti volevo sapere come si istalla macbuntu 11.04 ho scaricato la iso ma non riesco a istallarlo
<filo1234> !buntu | saverio
<ubot-it> saverio: Non tutto ciò che finisce per *buntu è ufficiale, non diamo supporto a derivate Ubuntu non ufficiali o non riconosciute. Supporto solo per http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetti-derivati.shtml
<saverio> quindi non e' ufficiale?
<filo1234> no
<saverio> ok grazie mille quindi e' meglio non istallarlo
<filo1234> sei libero di farlo...ma tieni conto che non avrai supporto, almeno non qui :)
<saverio> ok ti ringrazio
<saverio> buona giornata
<takoski> salve
<takoski> ho un problema con Konversation
<takoski> quando richiedo file da Bot mi dice Sorry, this command is unsupported
<filo1234> ?
<filo1234> file da bot?
<OverMe> inb4 "si, per scaricare"
<takoski> yes
<filo1234> !finanza
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'finanza'
<OverMe> lol
<takoski> eheh perfavore aiutatemi
<glpiana> !legalità | takoski
<ubot-it> takoski: le discussioni su pirateria ed altre pratiche di dubbia legalità non sono ammesse nei canali Ubuntu. Ti preghiamo pertanto di parlarne altrove. Chiaramente è anche vietato incollare link a software, musica e video protetti da copyright
<enzotib> takoski: entrano nel merito tecnico, non è che i bot di quei canali siano tutti uguali, non esiste un criterio universale
<enzotib> entrando*
<takoski> si ma io parlo dalla parte del settaggio
<takoski> di Konversation usando xchat mi funziona
<enzotib> takoski: comunque niente, la risposta è che non è argomento per questo canale
<takoski> se la mettiamo sul piano..
<takoski> Riformulando domanda il mio Xdcc send non parte sapete perchè?
<filo1234> no
<takoski> ok
<giako> Ciao, problema: è sparito il tipo di filesystem sulla partizione root di ubuntu (ext4) e ora non si avvia più: http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/8828/screenshottb.png , come potrei fare per aggiustare il tutto senza cancellare dati su quella partizione?
<glpiana> giako, che livecd stai usando?
<glpiana> giako, che livecd stai usando?
<giako> glpiana scusa mi si è disconnessa...sono su karmik live 64, stesso OS della partizione incriminata
<glpiana> azz, allora è andato. che hai combinato?
<takoski> scusate chi mi puo aiutare?
<giako> glpiana perchè dal tipo di live dici che è andata?
<glpiana> giako, speravo avessi usato un livecd vecchio che no riconosceva ext4
<glpiana> takoski, cosa non hai capito?
<glpiana> takoski, non ti verrà dato supporto qui
<takoski> Ma perchè come fate a sapere se cio che devo scaricare è illegale o no?
<takoski> io non ho incollato nulla
<takoski> ne messo link..le discussioni su pirateria ed altre pratiche di dubbia legalità non sono ammesse nei canali Ubuntu. Ti preghiamo pertanto di parlarne altrove. Chiaramente è anche vietato incollare link a software, musica e video protetti da copyright
<takoski> ho chiesto solo perchè l'xdcc send non mi partiva
<giako> glpiana ho giocato un pò ieri con una pen drive nuova da 8 gb, l'ho formattata/partizionata in fat32 poi NTFS e altre prove, ma ti giuro che sono stato assolutamente attento al disco che stavo partizionando (ci mancherebbe), poi a un certo punto, a sistema operativo acceso mi da il messaggio "file system da 250 gb smontato" (il disco dove è karmic) e così per un paio di volte....questo nel pomeriggio...la sera ho riacceso ed è partit
<glpiana> giako, prova con testdisk di photorec e vedi se riesci a recuperare i dati
<filo1234> takoski: /join #konversation
<glpiana> !info photorec
<ubot-it> Package photorec does not exist in natty
<giako> glpiana ce la faccio con un MBR/hex editor (o testdisk) a riflaggare la partizione? (cioè, è possibile che tu sappia, oppure c'è un modo meno tortuoso?)
<glpiana> !info testdisk
<ubot-it> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.11-2 (natty), package size 1558 kB, installed size 4612 kB
<glpiana> giako, flaggare?
<giako> glpiana il file system non è un flag sul primo settore della partizione?
<glpiana> boh
<enzotib> giako: prova a impostarla come ext4 senza formattare
<enzotib> giako: con fdisk
<enzotib> (non so se anche con gparted, non lo uso quasi mai)
<giako> enzotib mi sa che gparted per cambiare file system la formatta, credo meglio testdisk, un paio di volte ho recuperato tutta la tabella partizioni con il suddetto
<enzotib> giako: e allora sai già come fare, procedi
<giako> enzotib so già come fare sono parole grosse, diciamo che smanetto nei menù, sono qui perchè credevo ci fosse una soluzione più veloce, comunque grazie per ora a tutti e due, se ho bisogno mi faccio risentire, ciao :)
<Damaskinos> salve ho un problema con firefox su ubuntu c'è installata la google toolbar
<Damaskinos> solo che non si vede più
<Damaskinos> Cosa devo fare?
<enalzo> salve,  ho un problema a navigare sia a cavo che wireless; a cavo non riconosce la rete, mentre con il wireless stabilisce la connessione ma mi da un ip a caso tipo 10.42. etc.... La mia scheda di rete è la seguente ATHEROS AR9285  802.11b/g/n wifi adapter con ruter linksys WAG160Nv2
<OverMe> enalzo, e dando ip a mano invece che con dhcp?
<enalzo> effettivamente non ho provato, ma quello che mi è strano è che a cavo non vede la rete, mentre con windows 7 non ho nessun problema a questo punto suppongo che sia un problema di drivers
<OverMe> enalzo, non è detto. prova prima con gli indirizzi manuali
<enalzo> grazie, ci provo e ti aggiorno
<giako> enzotib ...rieccomi...testdisk vede una primaria (ext3) con dentro una logica (ext4) e una swap....ma è possibile? ext4 dentro una ext3? glpiana prima mi chiedeva con quale live sono...sono sulla 9.04 e l'OS sulla partizione persa è 9.10...forse la 9.04 non legge correttamente le ext4? (cioè, c'era il supporto nativo all' ext4 in jaunty?)
<enzotib> giako: le logiche stanno nella estesa, nella primaria non ci possono essere altre partizioni
<romeopapa> salve, ho un problema con la barra laterale di natty
<romeopapa> non scompare e copre una parte delle finestre aperte
<romeopapa> ho notato che lo fa quando uso libre office, ma non ho capito come e quando
<romeopapa> qualcuno può aiutarmi? ho già fatto unity --reset ed il problema resta
<glpiana> olè
<romeopapa> glpiana, ciao
<glpiana> ciao romeopapa
<romeopapa> immagino che non hai letto cosa ho scritto prima che ti collegassi
<glpiana> romeopapa, no, leggo il log
<romeopapa> glpiana, ho unity o meglio la barra laterale di unity che non sparisce e mi copre le finestre aperte
<romeopapa> già fatto unity --reset
<romeopapa> e non cambia
<glpiana> romeopapa, lo fa anche a me, non sempre  ma lo fa. con libreoffice e con i programmi in qt, quelli di kde
<romeopapa> esatto
<JoGary> salve
<glpiana> romeopapa, io aspetto che mettano a posto
<romeopapa> glpiana, lo fa con libreoffice
<romeopapa> glpiana, e se aspetti te...io anche...;-))
<glpiana> lol
<romeopapa> glpiana, le .04 hanno sempre qualche baco comunuqe
<glpiana> romeopapa, tutte hanno bug
<romeopapa> si sa quando esce la 11.11
<glpiana> romeopapa, 11.10, ottobre 2011
<glpiana> romeopapa, i numeri stanno per anno e mese
<JoGary> scusate,ho un pc con skasrock H61M/USB3 processore intelcore i3-2100 sandy bridge e non riesco ad installare niente che sia linux.qualcuno mi potrebbe dire qualcosa??
<romeopapa> glpiana, ah si? non c'avevo fatto caso
<romeopapa> bene
<romeopapa> saluti a tutti
<glpiana> JoGary, spiega bene
<JoGary> faccio partire l'install ma dopo le richiesta della tastitera esce
<glpiana> JoGary, se invece scegli di provare il sistema che fa?
<JoGary> fa un reboot
<glpiana> JoGary, comuqnue carica tutto fino alla interfaccia grafica?
<JoGary> si mi fa scegliere le lingue fino alla tastiera poi esce e chiede di rimontare l'immagine ...all'infinito
<glpiana> JoGary, quante volte hai masterizzato sto disco?
<JoGary> e questo con l'alternate cosho masterizzz<ato parecchie immagini su supporti nuovi e usati ...nessubna differenza
<glpiana> JoGary, hai controllato l'd5 della iso scaricata prima di masterizzare?
<JoGary> il pc è nuvo assemblato sul vecchio fila tutto bene
<glpiana> JoGary, hai controllato l'md5 della iso scaricata prima di masterizzare?
<glpiana> !md5 | JoGary
<ubot-it> JoGary: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<JoGary> no
<glpiana> JoGary, andrbebe fatto per essere sicuri che la iso è a posto
<glpiana> JoGary, poi dicono di masterizzare lentamente
<glpiana> JoGary, comuqnue al boot puoi scegliere delle opzioni
<JoGary> si ho provato con qualcuna   ...niente di diverso
<glpiana> JoGary, boh
<JoGary> brvo l'ho detto anch'io
<glpiana> grazie
<glpiana> JoGary, che versioni hai provato?
<glpiana> JoGary, intendo sia i numeri che l'architettura
<JoGary> 11.04 11.10 mint10 mint 11 sue gnome3
<JoGary> i386
<glpiana> la 11.10 non esiste, riprova
<glpiana> JoGary, e il procesore è 32 bit o 64?
<JoGary> 32
<glpiana> sei sicuro?
<JoGary> no
<glpiana> ah ecco :)
<glpiana> io non lo conosco il porcessore, ma vedo che gogol mi da risultati per la 64bit
<glpiana> JoGary, allora hai più cose da fare: scaricare la iso e controllare md5sum come da guida
<glpiana> JoGary, usi cd normali o riscrivibili?
<JoGary> ok guarda l'ho già scaricata ieri  la provo ,riscrivibili
<glpiana> JoGary, mmm... se hai l'occasione prova con cd normale
<glpiana> JoGary, e poi appunto l'altra cosa è provare la 64 bit
<JoGary> ok sì
<JoGary> ok provo
<glpiana> eventualmente, nel dubbio, prova la 10.04.2 che è sicuramente stabile
<JoGary> certo ma no ha un kernel +vecchio
<glpiana> JoGary, di ben poco, e il kernel è l'ultima cosa che deve preoccuparti imho
<JoGary> ok allora provo  e poi ci risentiamo
<glpiana> oki
<JoGary> ciao
<JoGary> ciao && molte grazie
<alexildrugo> ciao a tutti
<alexildrugo> ho installato ubuntu 11.04 in un pc nuovo senza creare partizioni e ora vorrei installare anche windows 7, ma ho dei dubbi su "disk utility"
<roby_> ciao, che strano devo spostare 2 file e mi da questo errore Errore nell'eseguire lo splice del file: File troppo grande . soluzioni ?
<enzotib> roby_: da dove a dove?
<roby_> praticamente sono 2 file scaricati ..... uno da 8 giga e uno da 11 dalla home a usb
<roby_> nella home li sposto ma  a portarli in usb nada, non c'è verso
<enzotib> roby_: ma la usb da quanti GB è, e quanto spazio libero ha?
<roby_> 1 tera enzotib
<enzotib> roby_: formattata con che tipo di filesystem?
<roby_> enzotib,  nelle proprietà mi dice file system tipo msdos
<enzotib> roby_: quindi sarà FAT32, che supporta massimo 4GB per file
<enzotib> roby_: comunque, sudo blkid, vediamo cosa dice
<enzotib> !pastebin | roby_
<ubot-it> roby_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<roby_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/614993/  enzotib
<enzotib> roby_: è l'sdb1, giusto?
<roby_> enzotib,  si
<enzotib> roby_: e quindi confermo è vfat, probabilmente fat32
<roby_> enzotib, dovrrei riformattarlo ?
<enzotib> roby_: se vuoi metterci file più grossi di 4GB senza spezzarli prima, non c'è alternativa
<roby_> enzotib,  eventualmente in cosa ? che tipo di formattazione ?
<enzotib> roby_: poi dipende anche da cosa ci devi fare, se per esempio lo devi collegare alla tv, bisogna vedere che filesystem supporta
<enzotib> roby_: ntfs, se vuoi mantenere la compatibilità con windows
<roby_> enzotib,  e se li comprimo allora forse funge ?
<enzotib> roby_: non credo che riesci a recuperare più di tanto, tenendo conto che mpeg è già un formato compresso (suppongo che siano film con tale codifica)
<roby_> sono bluray
<enzotib> roby_: se li vuoi solo conservare puoi splittarli in pezzi piccoli, e poi riattaccarli sul pc quando serve, ma è una scocciatura
<napster32> Salve a tutti, ho un problema
<roby_> immagino
<roby_> grazie enzotib , :)
<napster32> glpiana: Ciao
<glpiana> ciao napster32
<napster32> glpiana: Ti ricordi il mio problema di oggi che mi hai detto di provare su un'altra sessione?
<glpiana> napster32, più o meno
<glpiana> ho avuto altri pensieri
<napster32> glpiana: Quello dell'alltray e del teamviewer che non si riduce ad icona
<glpiana> napster32, ok, ci sono
<napster32> glpiana: ecco, ho provato
<napster32> glpiana: niente come immaginavo ^^
<glpiana> napster32, boh :)
<napster32> glpiana: ho provato tutti i comandi, ma non capisco, se eseguo il comando "alltray teamviewer" o altro non funziona
<napster32> glpiana: però se eseguo teamviewer e poi lanciando alltray e cliccando sopra teamviewer, allora va icona, xkè???
<glpiana> napster32, io leggevo che ci voleva uno sleep 20 & davanti
<glpiana> napster32, ma credo fose legato alla volontà di avviarlo all'avvio del sistema
<glpiana> ma puoi sempre provare
<glpiana> ah spe
<glpiana> allora sì
<napster32> quindi comando più quello?
<glpiana> dammi un minuti
<napster32> glpiana: ok ti aspetto
<glpiana> napster32, prova:       sleep 20; alltray teamviewer
<glpiana> e aspetta 20 secondi
<glpiana> napster32, quindi?
<napster32> se non bestemmio guarda...
<napster32> niente
<napster32> è assurdo
<napster32> funziona con tutto, con amule, con transmission, ma con teamviewer no
<napster32> ma se lo faccio manualmente allora si
<napster32> ma mi sembra strano, xkè in teoria non dovrebbe andare neanke manualmente
<napster32> invece funziona
<napster32> che diavolo è che mi blocca
<glpiana> napster32, http://forum.simplicissimus.it/apple-ipad/vorrei-un-ipad/75/
<glpiana> napster32, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1669060
<napster32> come si crea un script e renderlo eseguibile?
<glpiana> napster32, apri un file con ngedit e lo salvi. poi ciclicchi col destro -> proprietà > spunta sull'eseguibilità
<glpiana> napster32, ma boh, seocndo me ha poco senso quello sleep
<napster32> glpiana: idem, inaffti fa solo da ritardo
<napster32> glpiana: infatti
<glpiana> napster32, allora... se tu lanci un teamviewer &sleep 20 & alltray     che succede?
<napster32> glpiana: ok, lo script non funziona proprio
<glpiana> napster32, metti uno spazzio tra & e sleep
<glpiana> *spazio
<napster32> glpiana: niente, xkè alltray è dopo e quindi devo cliccare con il mouse sulla finestra, è come se lo facessi manualmente insomma
<attempt> napster32 hai mica un sito-forum tuo?
<attempt> sera a tutti
<napster32> si, lo sto facendo, xkè?
<attempt> conosco un napster che ne ha uno da molto. e pure un negozio di informatica.
<napster32> attempt: si, lo sto facendo, xkè?
<glpiana> attempt, e  a noi credi interessi? :P
<napster32> attempt: non sono io, mi disp
<attempt> no vedo che non e' lui.
<napster32> glpiana: niente
<Altair> yayo
<glpiana> napster32, boh :)
<napster32> glpiana: ho provato anke bash -c "sleep 20; alltray teamviewer"
<napster32> glpiana: dopo 20 secondi avvia teamviewer, ma non lo riduce
<napster32> glpiana: secondo me c'è qualcosa ke mi sfugge
<glpiana> napster32, davvero non so
<napster32> quello ke mi da più fastidio è ke per esempio a MatteoR con stessa mia versione di ubunto e di teamviewer, a lui funziona
<napster32> glpiana: tu che versione hai di ubuntu?
<glpiana> napster32, 11.04
<napster32> glpiana: prova a scaricare alltray
<napster32> eccoloooo
<napster32> MatteoR ^^
<glpiana> napster32, naaaaa
<MatteoR> ciao napster32
<glpiana> napster32, dovrei mettere poi teamviewer che inzozza con wine
<napster32> MatteoR: non dirmi che ti funziona ancora!
<glpiana> napster32, ho già avuto conferma che non funziona bene
<napster32> MatteoR: vediamo un'attimo quel problema?
<glpiana> magari senza apostrofo
<napster32> glpiana: lol, cmq non penso usi wine
<glpiana> napster32, chiedi a filo1234
<filo1234> napster32: lo usa lo usa
<glpiana> 3407 pts/1    Sl     0:01 TeamViewer.exe 3475 ?        Ss     0:00 wineserver 3478 ?        Sl     0:00 services.exe 3482 ?        Ss     0:00 explorer.exe
<napster32> dove l'hai trovato sta roba?
<glpiana> napster32, nel pc di filo1234
<filo1234> se lanci teamviewer con un parametro errato ti da pure la finestra di errore stile windows
<napster32> filo1234: e tu sai come ridurre ad icona con alltray temviewer, o sai xkè con il comando non lo fa ma manualmente si?
<glpiana> napster32, è avviato l'ambaradan?
<filo1234> ( di wine)
<glpiana> napster32, dai ps aux | grep -i team
<filo1234> napster32: stavo facendo quello per provare ma poi..mi sono accorto che diettro c'era....
<napster32> ke roba è sto comando? ^^
<filo1234> dallo e lo vedi
<filo1234> che roba è
<glpiana> napster32, vede i processi ed estrae quellli che contengono la parola team indipendentemente che sia scirtta minuscola o maiuscola
<Altair> ciao a tutti. sapreste gentilmente se esiste un canale italiano per python
<glpiana> *scritta
<glpiana> !chat | Altair l'ufficio informazioni è la porta subito dopo
<ubot-it> Altair l'ufficio informazioni è la porta subito dopo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<napster32> è vero, quindi è wine ke da fastidio a alltray? Allora spiegami una cosa, xkè con la versione 10.10 mi funzionava tranquillamente???
<glpiana> napster32, io non ho detto che è wine che da fastidio. io non ne so nulla.
<glpiana> <napster32> glpiana: lol, cmq non penso usi wine
<glpiana> rispondevo alla tua affermazione :)
<filo1234> napster32: alltray teamviewer6
<filo1234> napster32: alltray teamviewer6 &
<filo1234> da terminale
<napster32> si lo so, grazie per la delucidazione ^^
<napster32> filo1234: nothing, rimane paerto
<napster32> *aperto
<filo1234> no
<filo1234> se metti & no
<napster32> si, non no ^^
<filo1234> napster32: alltray teamviewer6 &
<napster32> invece si
<filo1234> vabè
<napster32> spe
<glpiana> eh già
<napster32> se do la &
<napster32> mi da
<napster32> [1] 27901
<filo1234> eh
<glpiana> già
<filo1234> e guarda nell'area di notifica
<napster32> e avvia teamviewer senza ridurlo a icona
<filo1234> eh
<filo1234> -.-
<napster32> nn c'è nulla
<filo1234> a me lo fa
<napster32> solo xchat ^^
<filo1234> magari è gia aperto
<napster32> hai 11.04?
<glpiana> napster32, ma che interfaccia hai?
<glpiana> napster32, nel senso, usi unity?
<napster32> gnome classic
<napster32> no, porcheria ^^
<filo1234> napster32: no ho 10.04 ora
<glpiana> napster32, oki, nulla allora
<napster32> eccolola, infatti a me con ubuntu 10.10 non avevo alcun problema
<filo1234> napster32: aspetta che provo
<napster32> quello ke mi rode è ke se lo faccio manualmente funziona!
<filo1234> napster32: ma se dici che rimane aperto
<napster32> no, cioè
<filo1234> deciditi
<napster32> se lancio teamviever
<napster32> e poi lancio alltray e clicco sopra teamviewer, allora funziona
<napster32> "metodo manuale diciamo"
<filo1234> ok basta capire cosa intenda tu per manuale e ci siamo
<napster32> se invece do il comando da terminale, niente
<filo1234> devo provare
<napster32> prova ^^
<napster32> non dico bugie, sennò non sarei qui a tartassarvi ^^
<filo1234> si ma io se non vedo non credo
<napster32> benvenuto nel club ^^
<napster32> domanda, ma voi siete programmatori o smanettoni come me?
<MatteoR> napster32: Scusa, adesso vedo teamviewer. Lo avevo scambiato per un'altro software. A me non funziona e sto cercando di trovare una soluzione
<napster32> Grazie ragazzi ^^
<napster32> PS. una cosa che ho notato però che se fate il "metodo manuale" poi quando andate a riaprire il teamviewer cliccandoci sopra, non fa niente, neanke con Show
<MatteoR> %&#$^*
<napster32> bello ^^
<napster32> che eresia è? ^^
<MatteoR> Sto brontolando, ma scrivo caratteri speciali per evitare di essere bannato
<napster32> cmq mi sa ke faccio prima a trovare un'alternativa a quel programma
<glpiana> MatteoR, ma il problema qual è?
<MatteoR> glpiana: No aspetta. Ci sto arrivanod
<napster32> xkè ho provato anke ultravnc con il desktop remoto di ubuntu, ma è mooolto più lente e si vede male
<MatteoR> napster32: Mi arrendo...
<MatteoR> napster32: Le ho provate tutte
<napster32> filo1234: ti arrendi pure tu?
<MatteoR> glpiana: Non riesce a creare la tray icon usando alltray di teamviewer da riga d comando
<MatteoR> glpiana: Mi inchino di fronte all'esperienza in persona
<glpiana> MatteoR, io ci ho rinunciato già da un po' :)
<napster32> chi è l'esperienza in persona? :P
<MatteoR> glpiana: Ah bene. Ci ho provato in tutte le salse, ho consultato forum, nulla
<MatteoR> napster32: glpiana
<napster32> wow ^^
<glpiana> wow ^^
<glpiana> lol
<napster32> quindi conosci alternative come desktop remoto validi?
<MatteoR> Almeno ci ho provato ^^
<samu_> ciao ragfa!
<Guest49212> sono lo stolto che vuole installare ubunto ma ho un problema, chi può aiutarmi?
<MatteoR> ciao Guest49212
<Guest49212> ciao matteo!|
<Guest49212> potresti darmi una mano te?
<MatteoR> Guest49212: Certo, purchè tu cambi nick
<Guest49212> me l'ha cambiato la chat da sola
<Guest49212> adesso provo a rimediare
<MatteoR> Guest49212: /nick (nuovo nick)
<Guest49212> ora?
<glpiana> !aiuto | Guest49212
<ubot-it> Guest49212: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Guest49212> dove devo scriverlo?
<napster32> però sto bot è intelligente ^^ lol
<MatteoR> Guest49212: Digita "/nick {nuovo nick }" Al posto delle graffe metti il tuo nuovo nick
<MatteoR> Guest49212: Sulla barra che usi per chattare
<glpiana> si può evitare di parlare del cambio di nick e andare al dunque?
<Guest49212> ecco!
<MatteoR> Guest49212: Vabbè... esponi il tuo problema
<Guest49212> infatti :)
<napster32> glpiana: però intelligente questo bot ^^
<Ab3L> ciao
<marcuy_> !ciao | Ab3L
<ubot-it> Ab3L: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Guest49212> niente, ho scaricato l'ultima versione dal sito official, e quando dopo il riavvio mi son ritrovato sul boot non mi funzionava la tastiera per selezionare il proseguimento dell'installazione, questo me lo ha fatto per 3 volte
<glpiana> Guest49212, la tastiera è ps/2 o usb?
<Guest49212> usb wireless
<Ab3L> è da quando ho messo natty che volevo porre questa domanda. anche voi avete Nepomuk backup negli strumenti di sistema? e se sì, come mai non parte?
<glpiana> Guest49212, controlla nel bios usb legacy
<glpiana> Guest49212, non chiedermi dov'è :)
<glpiana> Ab3L, nepomuk backup?
<Ab3L> sì
<Guest49212> e una volta che apro il bios trovo usblegacy e che dovrei fare?
<glpiana> Ab3L, c'è. non so da dove arrivi. a me si avvia dicendo che il servizio non è avviato. mi puzza di kde.
<glpiana> Guest49212, se è attivo disattivi, se è disattivato attivi
<Ab3L> glpiana: pure a me dice la stessa cosa.
<glpiana> Ab3L, da fastidio?
<glpiana> magari è lì per k3b o  simili
<Guest49212> grazie, ora ci provo! :)
<napster32> glpiana: ma come faccio a cambiare da gnome a KDE?
<Ab3L> glpiana: beh, diciamo che non serva a molto. poi nepomuk mi pare sia qualcosa tipo strumento di ricerca
<Ab3L> napster32: installi kubuntu (magari su una partizione a parte)
<glpiana> napster32, o installi kubutnu da cd formattando, o install il pacchetto kubuntu-desktop e scegli al login cosa usare
<glpiana> Ab3L, ma è attivo?
<glpiana> Ab3L,  ps aux | grep nepo
<Ab3L> glpiana: a me non è attivo. non so che ci fa lì dentro.
<MatteoR> napster32: Mai provato vnc?
<MatteoR> napster32: Chattiamo in query
<glpiana> !chat| MatteoR
<ubot-it> MatteoR: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Ab3L> glpiana: sembra che ci sia: ab3l      7877  0.0  1.1 110152 23276 ?        Sl   19:34   0:00 nepomukbackup
<glpiana> Ab3L, ah, sta andando
<glpiana> Ab3L, ti appare in applicazioni d'avvio?
<Ab3L> glpiana: ma che diavolo di backup fa? che sia per l'ubuntuone?
<Ab3L> glpiana: mi pareva che nepomuk era un nuovo motore di indicizzazione dei file per le ricerche rapide in kde, un po' come era beagle. non so se hai in mente.
<Ab3L> glpiana: tu hai la cartella .nepomuk nella tua /home?
<filo1234> napster32: si si arreso
<filo1234> niente da fare boh
<Ab3L> raga, ci sta qualcuno di voi che ha ubuntu classico e la cartella ~/.nepomuk/backup ?
<ZiOgUtTy> ciao, ho un problema con la chiavetta usb. la metto e funziona, la stacco e la rimetto e mi dice che non ho i permessi per scrivere!!!
<Ab3L> oppure l'istallazione di "nepomuk backup" è un bug di ubuntu?
<ZiOgUtTy> dice esattamente.. errore durante la copia, la destinazione e in sola lettura
<Ab3L> ZiOgUtTy: quando la stacchi la smonti prima o la togli brutalmente dalla presa usb?
<ZiOgUtTy> la smonto
<ZiOgUtTy> Ab3L: ho provato pure a formattarla, pero se metto un file, la smonto, la rimetto mi dice quel messaggio
<filo1234> si ma aspetti un pochino prima di toglierla?
<filo1234> dopo che la smonti dico
<ZiOgUtTy> aspetto il messaggio, è possibile eliminare la periferica
<Ab3L> ZiOgUtTy: e quando la monti, viene montata in "/media/ qualcosa"? e il "qualcosa" c'è sempre anche quando la chiavetta è stata smontata?
<Ab3L> ZiOgUtTy: cioè, la metti viene montata in qualcosa tipo /media/chiavettausb, poi quando la smonti e la togli /media/chiavettausb rimane sempre?
<ZiOgUtTy> quando la monta è /media/0026/
<ZiOgUtTy> no non rimane
<Ab3L> ZiOgUtTy: Sistema->Amministrazione->Utenti e gruppi->bottone "impostazioni avanzate": verifica se l'opzione "Accede automaticamente ai dispositivi di memoria esterni" è attivata.
<ZiOgUtTy> adesso se riprovo a formattare mi da il seguente messaggio: error creating file sistem
<Ab3L> una volta avevo lo stesso problema e ero disattivato lì.
<ZiOgUtTy> si è attivata
<ilMartiniano> Salve a tutti, dovrei fare un defrag di un disco NTFS usato per storage, in vista di un ridimensionamento della partizione con gparted (una piccola parentesi: Col ridimensionamento si perdono i dati??) come posso fare?
<filo1234> ilMartiniano: il defrag devi farlo da windows
<ilMartiniano> non ho windows
<ilMartiniano> filo1234: non ho windows :S
<K99Brain> esiste un ntfsfix
<K99Brain> !info ntfsprogs
<ubot-it> ntfsprogs (source: linux-ntfs): tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0-1ubuntu4 (natty), package size 268 kB, installed size 712 kB
<K99Brain> ilMartiniano, installa questo pacchetto
<MatteoR> ilMartiniano: Per il defrag "sudo fsck -t ntfs --kerneldefrag /dev/sdxx" e devi sostituire sdxx con il disco da deframmentare
<K99Brain> ilMartiniano, ovviamente essendo ntfs un FS di windows, il check sarebbe meglio comunque farlo da win
<MatteoR> ilMartiniano: Tutto da riga di comando
<ilMartiniano> questo comando dopo aver installato il pacchetto di k99brain?
<filo1234> scusate ma che c'entra fsck con il defrag?
<filo1234> e pure ntfsfix
<K99Brain> ah, ma parlavate di defrag?
<K99Brain> ops
<filo1234> sono check del FS non un defrag
<filo1234> K99Brain: si
<K99Brain> allora mi sono confuso
<ilMartiniano> mmm quindi
<MatteoR> ilMartiniano: Il comando che ti ho detto io
<K99Brain> ilMartiniano, quindi nulla, va fatto da win
<K99Brain> ilMartiniano, oppure la roba che ti ha detto MatteoR
<ZiOgUtTy> Ab3L: nessuna soluzione?
<K99Brain> che non conosco, però
<filo1234> bah
<ilMartiniano> provo con quel comando :)
<Ab3L> ZiOgUtTy: dovresti provare a vedere se puoi campiare i diritti d'accesso con chmod o chown (usando sudo, evidentemente)
<ZiOgUtTy> provo subito
<MatteoR> ilMartiniano: Ci metterà un bel po'
<Ab3L> ZiOgUtTy: ma dovresti farlo con la chiavetta montata la seconda volta. quando non hai i diritti di scrittura.
<ZiOgUtTy> certo, provo
<Ab3L> ZiOgUtTy: sai usare chmod ? (cerca di evitare chown, non so che effetto avrebbe se usi la chiavetta come altro utente.)
<ilMartiniano> MatteoR, mi sa di si vista la dimensione dell'hd XD cmq per la domanda tra parentesi sai nulla?
<ZiOgUtTy> Ab3L, il comando dovrebbe essere sudo chmod +x nome_chiavetta
<ZiOgUtTy> cd ..
<Ab3L> ZiOgUtTy: non so se il +x basta
<ZiOgUtTy> Ab3L, cosa devo mettere in più?
<Ab3L> ZiOgUtTy: penso che sia +w (per scrivere, poiché +x è per poter eseguire files)
<ilMartiniano> MatteoR: fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2 (mi da solo questo)
<ZiOgUtTy> Ab3L, niente da fare, mi dice sempre file system in sola lettura
<Ab3L> ZiOgUtTy: io metterei chmod -R uoa+rwx /media/0026
<ZiOgUtTy> Ab3L, anastasia@anastasia-Studio-1747:/media$ sudo chmod -R uoa+rwx /media/0026-1085/
<ZiOgUtTy> chmod: cambio dei permessi di "/media/0026-1085/": File system in sola lettura
<ZiOgUtTy> chmod: impossibile accedere a "/media/0026-1085/Nuova cartella (2)": Errore di input/output
<ZiOgUtTy> chmod: impossibile accedere a "/media/0026-1085/barbara": Errore di input/output
<FloodBotIt1> ZiOgUtTy: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<napster32> filo1234: hai una'lternativa a teamviewer?
<Ab3L> ZiOgUtTy: ls -l /media/   poi pasta la riga della chiavetta
<ZiOgUtTy> anastasia@anastasia-Studio-1747:/media$ ls -l /media/
<ZiOgUtTy> totale 40
<ZiOgUtTy> drwx------ 4 anastasia anastasia 16384 1970-01-01 01:00 0026-1085
<ZiOgUtTy> drwxrwxrwx 1 root      root       8192 2011-05-29 10:38 OS
<FloodBotIt1> ZiOgUtTy: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<sanova> sera
<sanova> non è più possibile scaricare la iso della versione 10.10 ? ho trovato solo la 10.04 o la 11.04 scaricabili
<ZiOgUtTy> Ab3L, http://paste.ubuntu.com/615036/
<napster32> Ragazzi, chi mi consiglia una valida alternativa a teamviewer per ubuntu?
<Ab3L> ZiOgUtTy: sembra che l'utente "anastasia" abbia diritto di scrittura e tu sei loggato come anastasia, mi pare.
<ZiOgUtTy> Ab3L, si io ho un solo utente che è anastasia
<Ab3L> ZiOgUtTy: è come se fosse formattato come CD. come la hai formattata?
<ZiOgUtTy> Ab3L, tasto destro sull'icona e formatta
<enzotib> sanova: http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/
<sanova> enzotib: grazie :)
<enzotib> prego ;)
<sanova> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download  <-- strano che non sia presente qui
<enzotib> sanova: lì in genere trovi l'ultima in assoluto e l'ultima LTS, appunto quelle che hai indicato prima
<ilMartiniano> MatteoR: fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2 (mi da solo questo)
<Ab3L> ZiOgUtTy: la chiavetta era nuova? aveva già una partizione pronta? ossia, è già partizionata prima di essere formattata?
<sanova> enzotib: già, infatti
<ZiOgUtTy> non è nuova! anche se la uso pochissimo, e non ha nessuna partizione, mi dice se vado su gestore dischi- partizionamento: master boot record
<sanova> mi ha detto la dell che quella versione è testata e dovrebbe avere il supporto per il 3750... vedremo
<ilMartiniano> MatteoR ?
<Ab3L> ZiOgUtTy: mettimi un sudo fdisk -l su pastebin
<MatteoR> ilMartiniano: Allora devi avere windows per deframmentare. Ti consiglio di passare a ext3 o ext4 per avere una migliore gestione del file system
<MatteoR> ilMartiniano: Non ci sono programmi per deframmentare un ntfs da linux
<filo1234> MatteoR: ma da dove sbuca quell'opzione? perchè io nel man non la vedo
<ilMartiniano> MatteoR e si ma ormai 340GB sono troppi per backuppare :(
<ilMartiniano> da backuppare*
<MatteoR> filo1234: Fa parte del fs-specific-options
<Ab3L> ZiOgUtTy: devo andare. prova a ripartizionare di nuovo la chiavetta e a riformattarla in seguito. perderai tutti i dati, però. dunque fatti una copia prima.
<gian_> salve
<MatteoR> ilMartiniano: Non so cosa dirti
<ZiOgUtTy> Ab3L, grazie
<ilMartiniano> mmmm posso continuare a chiedere qui per la gestione delle partizioni? nel senso potrei fare un backup nello stesso disco (il disco è di 1tb) creare una partizione ext4, copiargli tutti i file e poi estenderla eliminando l'ntfs
<brady> ragazzi come mai filezilla mi da un errore di segmentazione??
<brady> l'errore di segmentazione non esce quando un programma tenta di entrare in una sezione di pc che non le compete??
<Holden> quando il programma genera un riferimento a memoria non valido
<Holden> prova ad avviarlo con gdb e fare un backtrace
<Holden> o prova a vedere se il problema è già stato segnalato
<brady> ho cercato su internet, un altro ha lo stesso mio problema, ma senza risultati positivi
<brady> Holden: al massimo mi consigli un buon ftp da usare al posto di filezilla??
<Holden> brady, io uso gftp
<brady> Holden: ok ti ringrazio?? lo trovo dal solito software center?
<Holden> brady, è abbastanza semplice e funzionale, ma non ho mai usato filezilla quindi non posso fare un confronto. si lo trovi nei repo
<brady> Holden: ok grazie mille!!
<fester-> linux/autoconf.h: No such file or directory - come si risolve??
<filo1234> fester-: spetta sfreghiamo la sfera e cerchiamo di immaginare
<fester-> filo1234: bando all'umorismo
<K99Brain> fester-, installa il pacchetto build-essential ... se devi compilare
<fester-> K99Brain: grazie
<fester-> K99Brain: E' gia installato
<K99Brain> fester-, e i linux-headers ?
<Aizram> filo1234, lol
<fester-> K99Brain: Gia' installati
<K99Brain> fester-, e allora ho finito i consigli generici
<K99Brain> fester-, spiega cosa stai cercando di fare
<filo1234> senza umorismo
<fester-> K99Brain: sto compilando i driver per la scheda dvb usb
<fester-> la pctv 340e , che e' una scheda maledetta
<napster32> Buonasera di nuovo
<napster32> ho bisogno di una delicidazione
<napster32> *delucidazione
<napster32> è possibile avviare un'applicazione direttamente su uno spazio di lavoro designato?
<giacomo> salve a tutti
<giacomo> sono nuovo di queste parti avrei bisogno di aiuto
<giacomo> qualcuno può farlo?
<linda88> ciao
<DarkSun> giacomo: spiega il problema e aspetta che qualcuno ti aiuti
<giacomo> grazie
<linda88> ho installato bleachbit, come mai no mi appare piu bleachbit rot ?
<giacomo> ho installato ubuntu 10.04 da due giorni dopo il crash del mio windows7
<napster32> nessuno sa aiutarmi?
<giacomo> non mi funziona l'audio
<giacomo> ho fatto diverse prove ma ho solo peggiorato la situazione
<giacomo> è la prima volta che uso questo sistema, nienta da dire in confronto a windows non c'è paragone solo un pochino complicato
<DarkSun> diverse prove in che senso? cosa hai fatto?
<giacomo> non lo sò di preciso ho seguito consigli su formule che ho trovato in web
<giacomo> sento l'audio dalle cuffie collegate all usb ma molto piano
<DarkSun> in alsamixer cosa dice?
<MatteoR> napster32:  Devi usare dei plugin come Devil's pie (che non ho provato)
<giacomo> ho regolato tutti i volumi
<giacomo> e nessuno e su mm
<MatteoR> napster32: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<giacomo> sono due giorni e due notti che smanetto se qualcuno mi risolve il problema pago da bere a tutti
<giacomo> comunque sono acerbo in materia sò soltanto quello che ho appreso in questi due giorni
<DarkSun> lascia stare le offerte, non servono
<DarkSun> cosa hai fatto prima che si presentasse questo problema?
<giacomo> niente.. appena installato non ha funzionato
<napster32> MatteoR: sei un mostro cavoli, lei sai tutte! ^^ sei un grande!
<mik__> io e' una settimana che bevo perche' ubuntu mi si inchioda evado al bar
<giacomo> solo si sentiva il volume più alto ma distorto alle cuffie sul usb
<giacomo> non mi dire che si inchioda
<giacomo> non è ininchiodabile?
<giacomo> così me lo ha prospettato chi me lo ha fatto installare
<giacomo> scusa l ignoranza se faccio una domanda stupida ma pensi di potermi aiutare darksun?
<DarkSun> se non hai fatto nulla che abbia provocato il problema, allora mi sa che devi cercare di smanettare con i vari tool che ubuntu ti mette a disposizione per l'audio
<giacomo> bella questa
<DarkSun> cioè?
<giacomo> no rispondevo a quello di prima mentre hai finito tu di rispondere
<giacomo> ad aizram
<DarkSun> ah, il messaggio di quit! QUELO
<giacomo> ma che caspita fate non capisco niente
<DarkSun> giacomo: ma a cosa ti riferisci ora? boh?
<giacomo> tutte queste scritte sono ignorante in materia e curioso
<DarkSun> non pensare alle scritte, pensa a risolvere il problema
<DarkSun> apri alsamixer e smanetta un po'
<giacomo> cosa sono i tool
<giacomo> tipo levati dai cosiddetti
<giacomo> ti ringrazio per il momento
<DarkSun> gli strumenti, i programmi
<giacomo> sei stato gentile e paziente grazie e buona notte
<DarkSun> cioè, ho perso tempo?
<fester-> percio' ?
<giako> enzotib ho risolto la ext4 (root) con grub che non si avviava e partizione: "unrecognized file system" !!! http://linuxexpresso.wordpress.com/2010/03/31/repair-a-broken-ext4-superblock-in-ubuntu/ ...il secondo comando ha fixato 2/300 blochhi e inode e ubuntu ha ripreso vita (paura per 5 ore, 10 giga di documenti personali in quella partizione).... my 2 cents per voi che siete sempre disponibili con i rompiscatole come me...
<enzotib> giako: bene
<giako> enzotib mi ero quasi arreso...(dopo 3 ore di google stavo per formattare)...ciao e buonaserata
<Ab3L> raga, dove viene configurata la mappatura di una tastiera in natty? in quale file si trova?
<Ab3L> praticamente mi ricordo che in hardy avevo trovato un file in cui c'erano tutti i tasti e a fianco cosa questi ritornassero se premuti da soli, con lo shift, col super, con l'alt, il control, l'alt-gr (non so più in quale ordine)
<Ab3L> ma in natty non riesco a trovarlo
<pas> salve io ho comprato un computer nuovo nuovo ... ho appena istallato ubuntu e sto cercando di sentire l'auduio tramite una tv che funge da monitor .... non mi funziona l'audio hdmi
<pas> c'è nessuno?
<pas> mi sa dormono tutti
<pas> oggi non risponde neanche enzotib :-)
#ubuntu-it 2011-05-31
<pas> salve io ho comprato un computer nuovo nuovo ... ho appena istallato ubuntu e sto cercando di sentire l'auduio tramite una tv che funge da monitor .... non mi funziona l'audio hdmi
<pas> c'è nessuno?
<pasq> c'è nessuno? ... ho dei problemi con l'audio hdmi
<lelebart> salve, ho dei problemi con l'aggiornamento a 11.04
<sydbar> salve c'è qualcuno che potrebbe aiutarmi? ho dei problemi con il microfono interno del portatile acer che non viene riconosciuto.
<lelebart> symbol not found: 'grub_env_export'
<lelebart> ho provato a seguire qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<lelebart> ma mi dava un errore chroot
<Carlin0> sydbar, prova a installare pavucontrol
<lelebart> ho provato a seguire questo: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=457343.0
<lelebart> ma ora ho solo un underscore lampeggiante
<sydbar> CarlinO ho provato, ma il problema è che se collego un microfono esterno al jack funziona, ma quello interno non viene proprio visto
<Carlin0> sydbar, nemmeno se con pavucontrol cambi la porta in ingresso ?
<pasq> c'è nessuno? ... ho dei problemi con l'audio hdmi ... sto collegandou un pc nuovo a un tv della sony
<roxdragon> wellaaaaaaaaaaa :D
<pasq> bravia e non riesco a far sentire l'audio sapete come fare
<pasq> ?
<pasq> io ho provato a sentire la scheda audio si sente con le cuffie
<pasq> ho anche spostato il televisore e ho collegato alle altre 3 prese hdmi
<lelebart> l'errore di chroot che ho è chroot: cannot run command "/bin/bash": Formato eseguibile non valido
<Carlin0> sydbar, → http://imageshack.us/f/88/pavucontrol.png/
<pasq> mi sta facendo impazzire
<sydbar> Carlin0 se provo a usare pavucontrol mi da ingresso analogico, microfono analogico e line-in analogico, ma se provo a cambiare da lì si sente solo fruscio e non sembra comunque dare segni di vita il microfono interno
<Carlin0> sydbar, mi spiace ho un acer anche io e su quel pc avevo risolto così ...
<pasq> mmm ora che ci penso l'uscita hdmi è sulla scheda video non potrebbe essere un problema di driver?
<sydbar> si ho letto sul forum di altri che avevano risolto così, ma a me sembra non vederlo per nulla
<pasq> ragazzi avete consigli?
<sydbar> Carlin0 grazie lo stesso
<pasq> Carlin0 consigli?
<Carlin0> pasq, se non dico nulla è perchè non sò... è la politica di questo canale ma ti consiglio di venire un po più presto trovi gente più esperta di me
<pasq> help...
<pasq> grazie ... ma qualsiasi cosa
<pasq> sto impazzendo
<pasq> :-)
<pasq> le stò provando tutte
<pasq> io non riesco a capire se è un problema di ubuntu o di tv
<Carlin0> pasq, hai dato una occhiata sul forum ?
<Carlin0> !forum | pasq
<ubot-it> pasq: forum is http://forum.ubuntu-it.org
<pasq> si
<pasq> non trovo niente
<glpiana> ola
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<Odo> Giorno
<monica_> ciao a tutti ho bisogno di una mano per poter creare una rete wifi dal pc  portatile il quale vine permessa su esso da una connessione tramite wvdial  con chiavetta olicard 100  della tim marca olivetti...qualche consiglio?
<remix_tj> uhm
<remix_tj> non ho ben chiaro cosa devi fare
<jester-> monica_: il presupposto è che la scheda wifi del pc supporti
<jester-> remix_tj: va in internet con la key figa e poi vorrebbe mandarla in wifi
<jester-> se non ho capito male
<monica_> volevo condivire la mia connessione della chiavetta con una linea wifi in modo da connettermi da un altro dispositivo un tablet in questo caso...
<massimo18> uhmm
<jester-> monica_: se la schedda wifi dle pc non supporta il monitor mode non c'è verso
<glpiana> monica_, prova tramite network manager -> modifica connessioni -> wifi -> ipv4 -> condivisa con altri computer
<monica_> perke il tablet che mi sono preso e un casino con la chiavetta ..non riesco a conneterlo..ha android 2.2...
<monica_> perke uso wvdial per la chiavetta...provo uguale??? da network manager??? questo non mi legge la chiavetta...
<monica_> jester monitor mode sicuro lo supporta perke ho usato una volta aircrack-ng..lol
<monica_> cosi giusto per capire come funzionava sulla mia linea ...
<monica_> glpiana quindi provo da network manager ..???
<jester-> monica_: metti su una vpn
<monica_> ti seguo ...
<glpiana> monica_, segui i consigli di jester- che io di rete so un belino
<jester-> !vpn | monica_
<ubot-it> monica_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Vpn oppure http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Hamachi
<monica_> do uno sguardo a dopo vi faccio saper,.......grazie mille per adesso....
<monica_> jester mmmmmm una bella cosetta questa semplice semplice......minkiaaaaaaaaaa...hiihihhiihihhi
<monica_> sto tiltando....
<monica_> non ci sono jester....
<monica_> il punto e questo ...per creare una vpn da network manager ce limpostazione gateway...che numero ci metto??????
<monica_> prima provo da li poi passo allaltra guida che e piu complessa
<monica_> metto l ip??
<K99Brain> monica_, devi collegarti a una vpn o devi crearla?
<monica_> praticamente la devo creare per potermi connetter ad internet da un tablet al pc portatile che utilizza una chiavetta utilizzata tramite wvdial
<monica_> mi hanno consigliato una vpn
<monica_> scusami i giri di parole
<monica_> che ce metto????
<monica_> k99brain quindi,,,mi puoi aiutare???
<e-DIO-t> oddio: come s'aggiunge 'na stampante via cli?
<K99Brain> monica_, mah, non metterei su una vpn... troppo complicato e non credo che sia quello che ti serve
<K99Brain> monica_, quello che serve a te è la condivisione della connessione
<monica_> mmmmmm
<monica_> si pero conta che la pennina funziona solo con wvdial ,network manager non la legge quasi mai...una volta su300
<monica_> si per condividere questa connessione e un casino
<jester-> monica_: prova con firestarter
<monica_> provo a installarlo
<K99Brain> monica_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing?action=show&redirect=InternetConnectionSharing
<K99Brain> la versione in italiano non la trovo :/
<monica_> non fa nulla provo uguale...
<K99Brain> monica_, e anche qui https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/ShareEthernetConnectionThroughWireless
<jester-> oppure una ad-hoc
<K99Brain> monica_, non sono propro guide banali
<monica_> mmmm
<monica_> in tranquillita ora provero cosi ...grazie mille.....ci provo ..ciaooooooo
<caos> salve, Ho uno scanner hp scanjet 3400c e lo collego al mio portatile acer (su cui ho ubuntu 10.4) tramite cavo usb. Il problema è che non mi compare niente, è come se non lo riconoscesse per niente. Vi ringrazio
<jester-> caos: installa xsane
<jester-> caos: poi lo lanci e vedi se trova lo scanner
<caos> sudo apt-get install xsane ??
<caos> mi dice che xsane e gia alla versione piu recente
<jester-> lancialo
<caos> grazie mille
<jester-> caos: oppure menu gafica/simple scan
<jester-> grafica*
<ilMartiniano> Salve a tutti, vorrei risolvere un fastidio che capita con il mio HD di storage, in quanto ogni volta che devo utilizzarlo devo montarlo "a mano" non c'è un automount? grazie mille
<glpiana> ilMartiniano, vediamo
<monica_> ciao ..per quanto riguarda il comando sudo xxxxstop a questa pagina https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/ShareEthernetConnectionThroughWireless mi da mi da command not found
<glpiana> ilMartiniano, apri un terminale e scrivi: cat /etc/fstab
<glpiana> !paste | ilMartiniano
<ubot-it> ilMartiniano: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ilMartiniano> ok
<ilMartiniano> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/615244/
<glpiana> ilMartiniano, controlla il link che mi hai dato
<enzotib> monica_: sostituisci con sudo service network-manager stop
<monica_> merci.....
<ilMartiniano> glpiana a me funziona
<glpiana> ilMartiniano, ora anche a me, per un po' non è andato
<glpiana> ilMartiniano, il disco ora è attaccato?
<ilMartiniano> glpiana si
<glpiana> ilMartiniano, lo monti a mano? con che comando?
<ilMartiniano> con nautilus
<glpiana> e non ti da messaggi?
<ilMartiniano> no no
<glpiana> ilMartiniano, ma se lo attacchi appare l'icona ma non lo monta
<ilMartiniano> glpiana è sempre attaccato (sata)
<glpiana> ilMartiniano, ma è un hd interno?
<ilMartiniano> lo monta ma a mano
<ilMartiniano> si
<glpiana> ah ok
<glpiana> pensavo usb
<glpiana> aggiungi la voce a fstab
<glpiana> !fstab | ilMartiniano
<ubot-it> ilMartiniano: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fstab
<glpiana> ilMartiniano, segui la guida e se hai dubbi o porblemi chiedi
<glpiana> *problemi
<ilMartiniano> ok grazie :)
<Broc93> giorno a tutti
<monica_> quale e il nome della scheda mia di rete ?http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/615247/
<glpiana> monica_, wlan0 è la wifi
<monica_> della scheda di rete .....wlano giusto????
<monica_> ok ok
<monica_> ci sono
<monica_> grazie
<ilMartiniano> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/615249/ così è giusto? (disco sdc1)
<glpiana> ilMartiniano, direi proprio di no
<glpiana> ilMartiniano, dammi l'output dei comandi: mount     e     sudo blkid
<ilMartiniano> devo compilare tutti i campi? :S
<ilMartiniano> ok
<ilMartiniano> mount http://paste.ubuntu.com/615250/
<ilMartiniano> blkid http://paste.ubuntu.com/615251/
<glpiana> ilMartiniano, ma non è montato ora il disco
<ilMartiniano> il disco è Storage
<ilMartiniano> no
<glpiana> ilMartiniano, dove lo vuoi montare?
<ilMartiniano> lo monto e ridò il comando?
<glpiana> ilMartiniano, no
<glpiana> ilMartiniano, dimmi se hai già creato la directory in cui montarlo
<ilMartiniano> no
<glpiana> il scrivi nel terminale sudo mkdir /media/Storage
<ilMartiniano> ok
<ilMartiniano> fatto
<glpiana> ilMartiniano, ora riedita fstab e cambia la riga che hai messo con UUID=C68EC0158EC00043 /media/Storage ntfs-3g user,defaults 0 0
<ilMartiniano> fatto
<glpiana> ilMartiniano, fa vedere che controlliamo
<ilMartiniano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/615254/
<glpiana> ilMartiniano, dovrebbe andare. salva il file
<monica_> scusatemi se avete seguito la mia vicenda saprete che sto condividendo una linea particolarmente strana.....ora sono arrivato al punto in cui devo impostare ferestarter che opzioni devo scegliere?????
<ilMartiniano> ok fatto
<ilMartiniano> ti ringrazio glpiana ti devo una birra :)
<glpiana> ilMartiniano, mica sappiamo se funziona
<glpiana> ilMartiniano, scrivi: sudo mount -a
<glpiana> il se lo monta bene, se no dobbiamo vedere
<glpiana> monica_, sulla falsariga di quella guida adatta la spiegazione alle tue schede
<monica_> cioe?????
<glpiana> monica_, sta guida la stai leggendo o prendi solo i comandi ad mentulam canis?
<ilMartiniano> glpiana me lo ha montato, ma insieme alla directory storage me ne ha creata un altra (con l'icona di supporto removibile)  Con scritto: Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened. The volume may be already mounted, or another software may use it which could be identified for example by the help of the 'fuser' command.
<glpiana> ilMartiniano, lo avevi montato?
<ilMartiniano> no no
<glpiana> ilMartiniano, metti su pastebin l'output di mount
<ilMartiniano> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/615255/
<glpiana> ilMartiniano, riavvia il pc e vediamo che fa
<ilMartiniano> ok riavvio e torno
<monica_> glpiana e possibile lasciare gli stessi indirizzi della guida????
<glpiana> monica_, dipende da come è configurata la tua rete
<monica_> in che senso......scusami l ignoranza...
<glpiana> monica_, scusami ma non puoi metterti a fare una rete ad hoc senza sapere un piffero di reti. io non so un piffero di reti e non posso darti assistenza
<monica_> ihihihihihi
<monica_> e gia un impresa...facendo ste cose mi faccio corsi accellerati
<monica_> scusami allora
<ilMartiniano> glpiana eccomi, la seconda directory c'è sempre
<glpiana> ilMartiniano, spiegami che non ho capito dove è sta seconda directory
<glpiana> !image | ilMartiniano se fosse utile
<ubot-it> ilMartiniano se fosse utile: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ilMartiniano> si faccio l'img
<ilMartiniano> http://imagebin.org/156056
<glpiana> mmm...
<ilMartiniano> quello montato è lo storage corretto
<glpiana> non so come levarlo
<ilMartiniano> può essere che è comparso
<ilMartiniano> quando ho dato il comando per creare la directory del mount?
<ilMartiniano> l'mkdir
<glpiana> ilMartiniano, direi di no
<ilMartiniano> Quello corretto è montato su
<ilMartiniano> glpiana caduto... Dicevo uno è montato su /media/Storage e uno solo su Storage
<glpiana> ilMartiniano, uno è montato su /media/Storage, l'altro io non lo vedo montato. tu sì?
<ilMartiniano> non è montato ma nautilus mi dà il percorso
<glpiana> che percorso?
<ilMartiniano> mi dà solo "Storage"
<glpiana> quello non è un percorso
<ilMartiniano> però mi dovrebbe dare il percorso
<glpiana> ilMartiniano, ma che percorso?
<glpiana> a dopo
<ilMartiniano> glpiana a dopo, buon pranzo
<monica_> mi sono rotta con le connessioni  quasi quasi installo ubuntu sul tablet ..cosa mi consigliate ...'??
<jester-> monica_: il tablet è nato col droido?
<monica_> si
<monica_> 2.2 e un clone imx515 cortex 8  ,Utopia
<monica_> magari anche in dual boot se faceva...
<monica_> magari si prova in live per vedere se e compatibile che dici....
<monica_> distro linux che giri su cortex'???
<massimo18> !chat | monica
<ubot-it> monica: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<monica_> ok
<aquils> salve ragazzi
<massimo18> -.-
<aquils> qualcuno di voi ha riscontrato problemi con il caricamento dell'interfaccia unity?
<glpiana> !qualcuno | aquils
<ubot-it> aquils: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<aquils> cioè dopo aver installato i driver nvidia, ogni tanto mi carica unity, ed ogni tanto la "vecchia" interfaccia gnome
<glpiana> aquils, mi sembra un problema legato al driver video. "ogni tanto" è un po' troppo generico però
<aquils> ho notato che quando mi carica gnome, vuol dire che non ha caricato correttamente i driver nvidia
<aquils> ogi ad esempio ho dovuto riavviare il pc 3 volte per far si che mi caricasse correttamente unity
<aquils> quindi è un po più di ogni tanto
<glpiana> aquils, apri un terminale e scrivi: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<glpiana> !paste | aquils
<ubot-it> aquils: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<aquils> http://paste.ubuntu.com/615295/
<aquils> quindi?
<glpiana> aquils, scrivi: uname -a
<aquils> http://paste.ubuntu.com/615296/
<glpiana> aquils, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<aquils> fatto
<glpiana> aquils, il sistema è aggiornato?
<aquils> si, il terminale non ha restituito nulla però
<aquils> mi ha chiesto solo la pass
<glpiana> aquils, quando hai aggiornato?
<aquils> ieri
<glpiana> aquils, sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> aquils, quando termina dai sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<aquils> mi dice che non ci sono aggiornamenti da fare
<aquils> quindi niente da fare?
<glpiana> aquils, ok, i driver current sono gli unici che ti venivano proposti?
<aquils> si
<aquils> ci sono nuovi driver?
<glpiana> aquils, scrivi: lspci | grep -i vga
<aquils> http://paste.ubuntu.com/615299/
<nio> ciao a tutti
<glpiana> aquils, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<aquils> http://paste.ubuntu.com/615302/
<glpiana> tutto lì?
<aquils> si
<glpiana> aquils, le release notes dicono di usare l'opzione NoPowerConnectorCheck
<aquils> quindi?
<glpiana> aquils, se vuoi puoi porvare a inserirla e a vedere come si comporta all'avvio
<glpiana> quindi? quindi? quindi? quindi?
<glpiana> che palle sto quindi
<aquils> e come devo dire?
<aquils> allora?
<glpiana> aquils, sarebbe meglio leggessi
<glpiana> <glpiana> aquils, se vuoi puoi porvare a inserirla e a vedere come si comporta all'avvio
<glpiana> e nel caso mi dicessi se sai come fare o meno
<aquils> non so come farlo, per questo dico "quindi"
<glpiana> aquils, allora di: non so come farlo, che io il pensiero non lo leggo
<aquils> ok, mi dici come fare?
<glpiana> aquils, nel terminale: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg,conf_vecchio
<glpiana> aquils, poi scrivi: gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<glpiana> aquils, http://paste.ubuntu.com/615305/ lo modifichi così
<aquils> mi da questo errore: http://paste.ubuntu.com/615306/
<aquils> risolt
<aquils> o
<aquils> adesso devo riavviare?
<aquils> ho notato che sul sito nvidia ci sono nuovi driver?
<aquils> che faccio installo?
<glpiana> aquils, frena
<glpiana> come hai risolto anzitutto?
<aquils> ero root
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> non si usa root
<glpiana> cosa usi root per fare?
<aquils> ma non mi faceva fare la copia del file
<nio> qualcuno potrebbe aiutare anche a me? Ho ricevuto 2 giorni fa un monditor  samsung led syncmaster bx2231. Il mio prob. sta nel far funzionare l'audio. Dietro a questo monitor ho l'uscita audio dove ho collegato gli autoparlanti. Il fatto sta che non sento nulla. Con il monitor oltre che i manuali ho un cd ma ci sono solo i driver per windows. Qualcuno sa come farlo funzionare su ubuntu 10.4 ?
<glpiana> aquils, che copia dei file?
<aquils> solo per coliare il file di configurazione xorg
<glpiana> aquils, ti ho scritto il comando con sudo ed era più che sufficiente
<aquils> lo so, ma non andava
<glpiana> nio, con che cavo è collegato il monitor alla scheda video?
<glpiana> aquils, che errore dava?
<aquils> cp: impossibile creare il file regolare "/etc/X11/xorg,conf_vecchio": Permesso negato
<glpiana> aquils, xorg,conf?
<aleger74> qualcuno parla italiano?
<nio> ehm.. quella normale .. dvi
<glpiana> aquils, con la virgola l'hai scritto?
<glpiana> aleger74, più o meno tutti, a aprte chi scrive come in un sms
<glpiana> nio, hai controllato le impostazioni nelle preferenze audio?
<aquils> l'ho scritto come  me lo hai passato
<aquils> ho copiato ed incollato
<glpiana> aquils, oki, avevo sbagliato io a mettere la virgola. comuqnue ascolta
<nio> sono andata su sistema - preferenze - audio
<aquils> eccomi
<nio> in uscita ho analog output / amplifier
<glpiana> aquils, se non dovesse ripartire, entra in recovery mode, passa a una console di root e scrivi: cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf_vecchio /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<glpiana> !image | nio
<ubot-it> nio: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<aquils> ok
<aquils> adesso provo a riavviare
<nio> come faccio una stampa di quel pannello glpiana ?
<aquils> grazie per l'aiuto
<aquils> ^_^
<glpiana> nio, usa cattura schermata
<nio> http://imagebin.org/156063
<glpiana> nio, se apri quel menu che altre opzioni hai?
<nio> http://imagebin.org/156064
<nio> ecco le voci del menu
<glpiana> nio, prova le varie opzioni
<nio> ok
<glpiana> nio, e controlla nahce nella scheda "hardware" che impostazione hai e che ozpioni hai
<nio> no no ho controllato
<nio> di provo tutte le voci in scheda hw ?
<glpiana> nio, sì provale, anche perchè non sapendo quali hai non posso consigliarti
<nio> non succede nulla
<glpiana> nio, boh
<nio> non sapete se esiste un driver per questo monitor o uguali ?
<nio> oppure se emulo i driver del cd pensate che funzioni?
<glpiana> no
<glpiana> nio, il sistema così connesso funziona di certo?
<nio> devo continuare a collegare le cuffie dietro al pc fisso allora o gli autoparlanti e lasciare perdere quelli del monitor?
<glpiana> nio, ti va di rispondere alla mia domanda?
<nio> il monitor funziona certo tranne appunto l'audio essendo sprovisto di autoparlanti
<glpiana> nio, ti ho chiesto se sei sicuro che tutto funzioni correttamente. l'hai porvato con altro sistema operativo e le casse funzionavano?
<nio> no ho provato solo con ubuntu 10.4
<nio> dovrei provare a installare windows e provare?
<glpiana> nio, hai solo ubuntu sul pc?
<nio> si
<glpiana> no no, non penso sia il caso
<nio> ok.. grazie per l'aiuto glpiana
<glpiana> nio, sto cercando su gogol
<nio> grazie
<glpiana> nio, apri un terminale e scrivi alsamixer            poi prendi la schermata, magari dopo aver allargato il terminale in modo che si vedano tutti i canali e gli interruttori
<nio> ok aspetta..
<glpiana> nio, e fammi anche una schermata della scheda "hardware" delle preferenze audio
<nio> http://imagebin.org/156066   ecco quella di alsamixer
<nio> http://imagebin.org/156068  ecco preferenze audio hw
<glpiana> nio, non c'è tutto alsamixer. vai ancora a destra con le frecce
<nio> ecco scusami http://imagebin.org/156069
<glpiana> mmm...
<glpiana> chiudi alsamixer premendo esc  e scrivi lspci   e metti tutto su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | nio
<ubot-it> nio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/615323/
<glpiana> nio, aspetta, torna su alsamixer, pass asotto i canali. se hanno la scritta MM premi il tasto m e se i volumi sono bassi alzali
<nio> ok
<glpiana> nio, mentre lo fai passerai dal canale spdif con sopra scritto ac-link. vedi che ti da muovendo le frecce su e giù
<nio> se muovo la freccia su ac-link mi cambia in a/d conv ma non succede nulla. le altre voci MM le ho alzate tutte
<glpiana> nio, ma hai levato gli MM ?
<nio> si
<Clock> ciao a tutti
<nio> ciao Clock
<Clock> ho un problema con la riproduzione dei bassi
<Clock> posso chiedere a voi?
<nio> Mi piacerebbe aiutarti clock ma essendo da poco in questo mondo linux... ehm..
<glpiana> nio, non so dove stia l'inghippo
<nio> grazie comunque glpiana :-)
<glpiana> Clock, spiega il problema, chi sa farlo ti aiuta
<ClockOne> grazie
<ClockOne> ^__^
<ClockOne> allora
<ClockOne> ho installato un paio di giorni fa la versione 11.04 di Ubuntu
<ClockOne> su un Acer Aspire 5739g
<glpiana> !enter | ClockOne
<ubot-it> ClockOne: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<ClockOne> scusatemi, ma non sono molto pratico di IRC
<glpiana> nio, nel terminale: aplay -l
<nio> ecco glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/615329/
<glpiana> nio, io non vedo uscite audio hdmi
<nio> è collegato tramite jeack tipo quello delle cuffie
<glpiana> eh?
<glpiana> nio, come passi l'audio dal pc allo schermo?
<glpiana> nio, non si parlava di cavo hdmi?
<nio> http://www.granbuy.com/ixxocart/products/TRUST_Altoparlanti_SoundForce_2_0_silver_multipack-85203-10052.html  ecco gli autoparlanti collegati tramite il loro cavo con jack 3. qualcosa nzomma quello delle normali cuffie
<nio> ecco il monitor http://www.samsung.com/us/computer/monitors/LS22X3HKFP/ZA
<nio> dietro il monitor ci sta audio out dove è stato inserito il jack.. delle casse
<glpiana> nio, e fin lì ci siamo. ora però il suono dal pc deve arrivare al monitor, no?
<nio> già
<nio> :D
<glpiana> nio, ecco, come è collegato il video al pc? mi hai detto con cavo hdmi, confermi?
<nio> no tramite il cavo dvi
<glpiana> nio, ecco, io ti dico che no nevdo sul tuo pc schede audio hdmi
<glpiana> per cui mi chiedo: da dove mai dovrebbe uscire?
<glpiana> caffè
<ClockOne> qualcuno può darmi una mano? ç__ç
<glpiana> ClockOne, non hai ancora esposto il problema. hai detto solo che pc hai
<OverMe> magari è quello il problema
<glpiana> lol
<K99Brain> e in effetti ha un Acer :P
<glpiana> ClockOne, che facciamo? esponi tu il problema o ce ne inventiamo uno noi e proviamo arisolverlo?
<ClockOne> in pratica, l'audio del mio portatile non riproduce i bassi
<elisa-b> ciao a tutti ho comprato un pc nuovo, con scheda video dedicata e vorrei collegarlo al mio televisore bravia che ha 4 uscite hdmi ... il video si vede ma non riesco a far sentire l'audio ... come devo fare ?
<jester-> ClockOne: da casse pc portatile?
<ClockOne> si, dalle casse integrate nel computer
<jester-> ClockOne: e che bassi vorresti sentire con 2 casse da 1 cm di diametro
<glpiana> elisa-b, apri un terminale e scrivi: aplay -l
<glpiana> !paste | elisa-b
<ubot-it> elisa-b: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<elisa-b> hola jester :-)
<jester-> aiò elisa-b
<alexildrugo> ciao, ho un problema con la scheda pci wireless edimax ew7722in
<ClockOne> gli stessi bassi che sentivo quando usavo windows 7
<glpiana> alexildrugo, in un terminale: lspci         e metti su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | alexildrugo
<ubot-it> alexildrugo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<elisa-b> http://paste.ubuntu.com/615345/
<versilia> ciao
<glpiana> elisa-b, dall'icona del volume vai sulle preferenze audio
<versilia> vi voglio chiedere aiuto x un errore in avvio
<elisa-b> hola anche a glpiana :-) manca solo enzotib :-)
<elisa-b> fatto glpiana
<alexildrugo> con lspci  -v alla voce capabilities della scheda wireless dice access denied
<glpiana> elisa-b, vai nella scheda hardware
<versilia> mi viene scritto che l'unità uuid=271dd32e-c63a-4286-83cd-408ec4d22015 non è pronta o non è disponibile, ma poi il pc va avanti lo stesso e parte
<glpiana> alexildrugo, se vuoi che ti si siuti per cortesia limitati a dare i comandi che ti si dicono e passa gli output
<aleger74> scusate mi presento
<jester-> ClockOne: urca! non sapevo che seven facesse diventare le casse del portatile un subwoofer
<aleger74> mi chiamo alessandro
<elisa-b> siho già provato a mettere tutte le impostazioni sia su hardware che su uscita
<aleger74> e sono nel mondo ubuntu da 19 gg
<aleger74> ho acquistato un micro pc zotac
<aleger74> e ci ho installato tramite usb ubuntu 10.04
<versilia> aleger74: dev essere una sofferneza se li conti...
<aleger74> in realtà volevo scrivere 10
<aleger74> ma mi è partito il 9
<aleger74> :-)
<glpiana> !chat | aleger74
<ubot-it> aleger74: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<OverMe> versilia, apri un terminale e scrivi: cat /etc/fstab && sudo blkid
<OverMe> !paste | versilia
<ubot-it> versilia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> versilia: in /etc/default/grub  prova a inserire rootdelay=30 appena dopo quit splash
<aleger74> ho l'attenzione di qualcuno?
<glpiana> -.-
<alexildrugo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/615347/           scusa e grazie
<elisa-b> glpiana siho già provato a mettere tutte le impostazioni sia su hardware che su uscita ho giocherellato un pò
<glpiana> alexildrugo, su pastebin metti lsmod
<jester-> !qualcuno | aleger74
<ubot-it> aleger74: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<glpiana> elisa-b, in un terminale apri alsamixer
<elisa-b> glpiana installato anche quello ... ora lo apro
<aleger74> ok
<alexildrugo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/615348/
<aleger74> ho problemi con l'audio
<aleger74> non sento nulla
<aleger74> ho mal interpretato un indicazione datami
<DarkSun> toh, ora tutti hanno problemi con l'audio
<glpiana> elisa-b, alsamixer è installato di default
<jester-> hihihi hanno poca fantasia
<glpiana> elisa-b, cerca IEC958
<elisa-b> :-) he he vi ho contaggiato :-)
<aleger74> ho scritto nel terminale di comando un comando con il risultato di vedermi negato l'accesso alla mia scheda audio
<aleger74> ovvero quando tento di entrare in preferenze/audio
<aleger74> mi dice scheda audio in attesa di risposta
<glpiana> alexildrugo, scrivi: sudo rmmod rt2800pci
<elisa-b> glpiana ce ne sono 4 nella scheda video tutti attivi
<aleger74> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<glpiana> elisa-b, tutti i volumi di tutti i canali sono alti?
<aleger74> in questo monento ho aggiornato ad ubuntu 10.10
<glpiana> aleger74, che comando?
<alexildrugo> nessun output
<aleger74> prima ho fatto alsamixer
<jester-> aleger74: sudo apt-get update
<aleger74> un cosa del genere
<elisa-b> glpiana ho installato quello per gnome quello intendevo
<jester-> aleger74: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Versilia> scusate, non mi faceva più scrivere in chat
<glpiana> elisa-b, ah, io intendevo alsamixer non gnome-alsamixer
<Versilia> OverMe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/615349/
<glpiana> aleger74, sudo modprobe rt2800pci
<glpiana> naaaaaaa
<glpiana> aleger74, sorry non era per te
<glpiana> alexildrugo,  sudo modprobe rt2800pci
<aleger74> jester con quel comando cosa accadrà?
<glpiana> alexildrugo, poi scrivi dmesg | tail e pastebinni
<elisa-b> glpiana ho aperto quello ma non lo trovo
<aleger74> un'altra cosa
<aleger74> in realtà vorrei disinstallare ubuntu
<OverMe> Versilia, sudo gedit /etc/fstab      cambia 271dd32e-c63a-4286-83cd-408ec4d22015 in fef9e791-ae40-4412-bce7-b33bc03af706
<aleger74> e installare la versione  natty (11.04)
<massimo18> aleger74: e chi te lo impedisce?
<aleger74> non so farlo
<aleger74> non riesco ad entrare nel bios
<massimo18> !installazione | aleger74
<ubot-it> aleger74: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<aleger74> per formattare l'hard disk
<jester-> aleger74: eseguili i comandi che vedi
<glpiana> elisa-b, guarda se c'è s pdif
<jester-> aleger74: e quando mai si formatta un hd dal bios
<Versilia> OverMe: ok. Come mai è successo? per l'aggiornamento?
<aleger74> scusate l'ignoranza
<aleger74> io posso installare ubuntu solo da usb
<aleger74> e quindi vorrei entrare nel bios
<jester-> aleger74: comincia a dare i 2 comandi che ti ho scritto sopra
<OverMe> Versilia, ci sono molte possibili spiegazioni, non saprei nel tuo caso
<elisa-b> master head pcm front front mi sourround center life line cd mic bost capture x2
<elisa-b> glpiana
<Versilia> ok grazie, alla prossima
<OverMe> preg
<OverMe> o
<glpiana> alexildrugo, temo di no avere capito che problemi avevi :D
<OverMe> ecco, se l'è presa
<elisa-b> asp forse trovati
<glpiana> elisa-b, mi mostri le schermate delle preferenze audio, scheda hardware e scheda uscite?
<glpiana> !image | elisa-b
<ubot-it> elisa-b: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<alexildrugo_> rieccomi, dopo l'ultimo comando si è impallato
<elisa-b> si li ho trovati sono 4 e tutti s 0
<glpiana> alexildrugo_, sì ma mi sa che ho frainteso. la tua scheda sta andando?
<glpiana> elisa-b, non puoi aumentare il volume?
<elisa-b> no
<alexildrugo_> la scheda la riconosce ma non funziona
<aleger74> scusa ubot-it
<alexildrugo_> problemi di driver??
<glpiana> elisa-b, boh. mi mostri le immagini che ti ho chiesto, magari con i menu aperti?
<glpiana> alexildrugo_, ah oki, allora proseguiamo
<glpiana> alexildrugo_, l'utlimo comando che hai dato?
<aleger74> in relatà ho già creato il file immagine di ubuntu 11.04
<alexildrugo_> modprob rt2800pci se non erro
<aleger74> ma inserendolo nella usb device prima dell'accensione non mi installa ubuntu natty
<elisa-b> glpiana http://img189.imageshack.us/i/schermataedc.png/
<aleger74> ma mi apre sempre ubuntu 10.10
<jester-> aleger74: leggiti il manuale del pc
<aleger74> scusa se ti sembro cretino ma sono totalmente inesperto
<glpiana> alexildrugo_, non scritto così vero? sudo modprobe rt2800pci
<glpiana> alexildrugo_, poi devi dare dmesg | tail
<alexildrugo_> si, scusa
<alexildrugo_> al primo comando si è piantato
<aleger74> io ho uno zotac id-41
<alexildrugo_> ci riprovo?
<elisa-b> http://img834.imageshack.us/i/schermata1nr.png/
<glpiana> elisa-b, non volevo l'immagine di alsamixer
<aleger74> e volevo entrare nel bios per indicare la pc da partire da usb sbaglio?
<glpiana> elisa-b, oki, ora uscite
<jester-> aleger74: leggiti il manuale del pc
<aleger74> è in inglese
<glpiana> alexildrugo_, sì riprovaci se hai dovuto spegnere il pc
<glpiana> aleger74, siamo nel 2011
<aleger74> lo so
<glpiana> aleger74, un minimo di inglese sarebbe il caso di conoscerlo
<elisa-b> http://img854.imageshack.us/i/schermata2h.png/
<aleger74> ma tradurre con google o altri traduttori
<aleger74> è un po lungo
<elisa-b> il fatto che sembra tutto ok
<aleger74> lo conosco un minimo
<aleger74> ma è un inglese tecnico
<glpiana> elisa-b, io vedo tutto settato con l'uscita hdmi 4
<elisa-b> mi fa fare anche il test audio degli altoparlanti
<elisa-b> le ho provate tutte
<aleger74> altrimenti invece di installare nuovamente vorrei ripristinare la scheda audio
<aleger74> come posso fare?
<elisa-b> anche senza 5.1 tutte le ho messe
<aleger74> ieri ho scaricto i driver di nvidia
<glpiana> elisa-b, che cavo usi?
<DarkSun> aleger74: cosa c'entra nvidia con la scheda audio?
<alexildrugo_> questa volta ha funzionato        http://paste.ubuntu.com/615353/
<glpiana> aleger74, i driver nvidia vengono forniti dal gestore driver aggiuntivi
<elisa-b> un cavo hdmi con contatti in oro ...
<elisa-b> glpiana torno tra 5 minuti
<glpiana> alexildrugo_, ma sudo modprobe rt2800pci l'hai dato?
<frank01> Ciao ragazzi!!!
<alexildrugo_> si ma non mi ha dato nessuna risposta
<aleger74> nulla
<sydbar> Salve, non viene riconosciuto il microfono interno del mio acer aspire 5935g. Ho un HDA Intel Realtek ALC889. Ho provato a cambiare le varie opzioni nel file "/etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf" ma niente. Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<frank01> Ho questo problema:http://paste.ubuntu.com/615354/
<aleger74> era solo per sapere se avevo fatto bene
<alexildrugo_> prima di dare i comandi devo scollegare il cavo di rete?
<DarkSun> aleger74: dipende da quello che devi fare
<aleger74> perchè mi sembrava di aver capito che i driver una volta instyallato il sistema operativo bisogna installarli
<jester-> DarkSun: secondo me dovrebbe trollare meglio
<aleger74> ora comunque il problema principale è che non sento nulla
<glpiana> alexildrugo_, aspetta. digita: iwconfig
<DarkSun> aleger74: se ti riferisci sempre alla scheda video, dipende sempre da quello che devi fare. i driver nvidia closed ti servono solo ed esclusivamente se ti serve il 3d abilitato
<jester-> frank01: togli i ppa cazzoni e dai sudo apt-get update
<alexildrugo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/615356/
<glpiana> frank01, nel terminale sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf
<glpiana> alexildrugo_, sudo iwlist scan
<alexildrugo_> wlan0     no scan result
<glpiana> alexildrugo_, prova staccando il cavo di rete
<DarkSun> glpiana: prima deve associarlo, altrimenti è un casino
<DarkSun> glpiana: deve associare wlan0 all'ap
<glpiana> DarkSun, prima deve vederlo
<frank01> glpiana: dopo che faccio
<glpiana> frank01, sudo apt-get update
<alexildrugo_> niente da fare, eppure il led sulla scheda è acceso ad indicare che è connessa, ma il secondo led Tx/Rx è morto
<glpiana> alexildrugo_, scrivi: rfkill list
<DarkSun> probabile che rkill abbia bloccato tutto
<alexildrugo_> 0: phy0: Wireless LAN	Soft blocked: no	Hard blocked: no
<frank01> glpiana: fatto!! poi dopo?
<DarkSun> no
<jester-> alexildrugo_: sudo apt-get install wicd && sudo dpkg --purge network-manager network-manager-gnome
<frank01> glpiana: mi dice che il pacchetto non può essere aperto
<jester-> alexildrugo_: quindi riavvia
<jester-> alexildrugo_: ma prima fa vedere cosa dice: cat /etc/network/interfaces
<frank01> glpiana: questo mi è successo da quando ho messo la spunta nelle impostazioni degli update a cairo/repositary ecc. ecc..
<jester-> frank01: togli i ppa cazzoni e dai sudo apt-get update
<alexildrugo_> auto lo
<alexildrugo_> iface lo inet loopback
<jester-> frank01: non ci dovrebbe essere supporto per roba at minchiam
<jester-> alexildrugo_: ok
<frank01> jester: ma che sono  ppa cazzoni?
<alexildrugo_> riavvio?
<glpiana> frank01, non si può vederel'errore che ottieni?
<glpiana> alexildrugo_, sì riavvia
<jester-> alexildrugo_: al reboot avrai una icona di rete diversa, cliccale
<jester-> la
<frank01> glpiana:http://paste.ubuntu.com/615354/
<glpiana> frank01, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf
<glpiana> frank01, l'avevi dato? ridallo e poi come consigliava jester- leva ste cazzo di repo di cairo
<glpiana> che poi cairo è nei repo ufficiali, cosa mettete roba esterna a fare?
<elisa-b> glpiana eccomi sono tornato
<jester-> <elisa-b> glpiana eccomi sono tornato ... sei bisex?
<glpiana> elisa-b, mi han detto dalla regia di dirti di alzare il volume della tv
<jester-> e pure di impostare la tivvi per usare l'audio esterno
<glpiana> ecco
<glpiana> frank01, svenuto?
<frank01> glpiana:questo è quello che mi da:http://paste.ubuntu.com/615365/
<glpiana> frank01, ora scrivi: gksu software-properties-gtk
<OverMe> non solo il ppa, ma anche per la versione sbagliata
<glpiana> un bordello insomma
<elisa-b> glpiana ... il volume è molto alto
<elisa-b> se partisse l'audio sveglio tutti :-)
<glpiana> elisa-b, <jester-> e pure di impostare la tivvi per usare l'audio esterno
<glpiana> scusa ma chi dorme alle 16:20 ?
<glpiana> o vivi nel mondo dei panettieri?
<elisa-b> smosso anche li tutte lke opzioni
<paky1111> ciao a tutti
<frank01> glpiana: risolto
<glpiana> frank01, bene
<elisa-b> glpiana è un palazzo di vecchi ... fino alle 16.30 silenzio :-)
<frank01> Grazie a te e jester
<glpiana> elisa-b, comunque altro non so. io sto ancora con le vecchie e classiche casse da 8 euro
<paky1111> ho un problema con gestore aggiornamenti mi dice Scaricamento dei file di pacchetto non riuscito  Controllare la propria connessione a Internet.
<paky1111> qualcuno puo' aiutarmi
<elisa-b> jester ... sono il fidanzato di elisa :-) lei usa mirc è c'è il suo nome :-)
<glpiana> paky1111, chiudilo e apri un temrinale
<paky1111> ok
<glpiana> paky1111, scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> !paste | paky1111
<ubot-it> paky1111: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<elisa-b> il problema non capisco se è un problema di tv ... o pc
<frank01> Prima avevo una letterina nel pannello che quando mi arrivava una mail, questa lampeggiava. Ma nonostante mi sono rassicurato se c'è la spunta dentro le impost. di evolution questa non c'è più......perchè
<jester-> frank01: non c'è piu la letterina?
<alexildrugo> rieccomi, è sparita l'icona in alto a dx per la rete. Ho lanciato wicd, ma no trova niente
<frank01> jester no!!
<glpiana> alexildrugo, sotto applicazioni accessori internet trovi il client di wicd
<paky1111> gipiana devo incollare tutto e abbastanza lungo cmq alla fine mi dice fatto
<jester-> frank01: aggiungi al pannello-->indicatore
<sydbar> Salve, non viene riconosciuto il microfono interno del mio acer aspire 5935g. Ho un HDA Intel Realtek ALC889. Ho provato a cambiare le varie opzioni nel file "/etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf" ma niente. Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<elisa-b> quello che mi sembra strano è questa immagine http://img189.imageshack.us/i/schermataedc.png/
<elisa-b> perchè il volume è a 0
<glpiana> paky1111, devi usare pastebin proprio perchè è lungo
<alexildrugo> ho provato, ma non rileva nessuna rete wireless
<paky1111> ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/615371/
<glpiana> paky1111, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<glpiana> alexildrugo, ha un interruttore la shceda?
<glpiana> *scheda
<frank01> jester: fatto...la letterina è ricomparsa ma ho ricevuto 2 mail non notificate dalla letterina
<paky1111> http://paste.ubuntu.com/615372/ adesso faccio si?
<alexildrugo> ha solo un bottone, ma non serve per accendere o spegnere
<jester-> frank01: riavvia la sessione gnome
<glpiana> paky1111, sì
<frank01> jester: che faccio per fare questo?
<jester-> frank01: temina sessine e rientri
<jester-> sessione*
<jester-> DarkSun: un congresso?
<paky1111> cosa sta facendo? adesso mi scarica gli aggiornamenti?
<glpiana> paky1111, sì
<glpiana> paky1111, per cosa hai messo i ppa?
<paky1111> ppa?
<paky1111> non so cosa sono
<glpiana> paky1111, sì, i repository che hai aggiunto
<paky1111> non so forse centre con gcc o gdb?
<paky1111> sto imparando a programmare in c forse per quello
<paky1111> a cosa servono?
<glpiana> non penso proprio
<frank01> jester: fatto ma niente
<paky1111> bo non saprei dirti non so a cosa servono
<glpiana> paky1111, sì va beh, sarò passato io di notte ametterli :)
<glpiana> paky1111, sta andando avanti?
<alexildrugo> WPS Button
<alexildrugo> Press this button and hold for 3 seconds to start WPS function. When
<alexildrugo> WPS is enabled, the Link and Tx/Rx LEDs will be steadily on.
<paky1111> si
<glpiana> alexildrugo, premilo e poi dai dmesg | tail
<paky1111> se m dici a cosa servono forse riesco a capire avvolte installo tanta roba forse per moonlight nn so
<glpiana> paky1111, non lo posso sapere. dopo al massimo guardiamo
<glpiana> paky1111, ma ripeto che se hai dei ppa li hai messi tu, non ci son santi che tengano
<elisa-b> allora ..... se io ora metto l'uscita normale .... audio e l'attacco al pc si dovrebbe sentire
<elisa-b> giusto?
<glpiana> elisa-b, eh
<paky1111> si su questo ti do ragione ma forse li ho installati senza sapere k sono
<glpiana> male
<glpiana> chiuditi le dita nel cassetto per punirti
<frank01> jester: svenuto???
<jester-> frank01: mo c'è la letterina?
<frank01> Jester: la letterina c'è ma non mi notifica nulla
<paky1111> ok :-) ma sono dannosi o cosa?
<elisa-b> parlo uscita semplice non tramite hdmi ... uso il video dall' hdmi e usa l'audio nnormale
<jester-> frank01: controlla le impostazioni di evolution
<glpiana> paky1111, dipende. a volte sì
<alexildrugo> Ho scollegato il cavo di rete, premuto il bottone per 3 secondi e poi ho dato il comando http://paste.ubuntu.com/615376/
<paky1111> allora dopo controlliamo? cmq http://paste.ubuntu.com/615378/ eì stato fatto
<frank01> jester: fatto ma c'è la spunta sia sull'emissione di un suono che all'avviso sul pannello ma non succede nulla di tutto questo
<glpiana> paky1111, gksu gedit software-properties-gtk
<glpiana> niooo
<glpiana> paky1111, gksu software-properties-gtk
<glpiana> ecco, così
<glpiana> paky1111, vai nella seconda scheda
<paky1111> ok adesso
<paky1111> deseleziono i ppa?
<glpiana> paky1111, no, guarda che c'è scirtto così capisci perchè li hai messi
<paky1111> ! image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<frank01> jester: ci 6 ancora?
<paky1111> http://imagebin.org/156099 ecco
<paky1111> cmq non riesco a ricordare
<glpiana> paky1111, non ricordi il programma che hai messo per la musica,q uello tipo sintetizzatore? no eh?
<paky1111> ho installato qtorrent
<paky1111> per la musica nn m pare
<glpiana> paky1111, http://www.hydrogen-music.org/hcms/
<glpiana> paky1111, beh allora qualche folletto usa il tuo pc a tua insaputa
<paky1111> ma non c'e' lho installato
<paky1111> non c'e' nemmeno in multimedia
<paky1111> se ricerco sulle applicazioni mi manda su software center per scaricarlo
<paky1111> ma sul pc non e' installato
<alexildrugo> ok, per oggi ci rinuncio. Grazie lo stesso per gli aiuti e la pazienza, ciao
<paky1111> http://imagebin.org/156102 ecco gipiana
<glpiana> stacco
<paky1111> lo so non voglio sembrare stupido ma non so
<glpiana> paky1111, ripeto. li hai aggiunti tu, o il folletto
<paky1111> ok grz cmq buona serata
<vencizon> salve a tutti
<vencizon> ho un problema ad installare lubuntu. non mi carica la live. se qualche anima pia ha 10 minuti mi farebbe un favore :)
<vencizon> ho un problema ad installare lubuntu. non mi carica la live. se qualche anima pia ha 10 minuti mi farebbe un favore :)
<jester-> vencizon: cioè?
<vencizon> jester-: ti linko la discussione sul forum?
<vencizon> se qualcuno vuol dare un occhio http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,464633
<jester-> vencizon: metti il cd, booti il cdrom e cosa succede
<vencizon> jester-: metto la pendrive, la booto e dopo un po' compare la schermata iniziale di lubuntu, se provo a fare partire la live mi da solo la console e se provo a fare startx mi da l'errore scritto nel topic
<jester-> vencizon: hai controllato md5sum della iso? con cosa hai creato la penna
<vencizon> jester-: con il creatore dischi di avvio di ubuntu. inoltre ho provato la live sul mio netbook e funziona correttamente. il problema lo da solo su questo eee pc 900
<Kommandante> !md5sum | vencizon
<ubot-it> vencizon: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<vencizon> Kommandante: non è quello il problema
<vencizon> la live parte dal mio pc quindi la iso è corretta
<Kommandante> vencizon: Sai che scheda video ha quel pc?
<vencizon> non riesco a recuperare la scheda tecnica
<vencizon> è un pc un po' datato
<jester-> vencizon: c'è ill caso la iso non sia corretta, parte e si inciucca
<jester-> vencizon: se il sum è corretto prova a prendere alternate cd
<vencizon> jester-: se non fosse corretta dovrebbe inciucciarsi sempre no?
<jester-> vencizon: se non controlli non puoi saperlo
<vencizon> se provo a fare partire l'installazione senza passare per la live funziona, solo che non vorrei che non funzionasse dopo
<vencizon> ok faccio un controllo così vi do la certezza :)
<vencizon> il risultato di lubuntu è uguale a quello di ubuntu?
<vencizon> o devo cercare la tabella con il md5sum specifico?
<jester-> vencizon: ci deve essere il file coi sum dove scarichi la iso
<vencizon> quindi sul sito di lubuntu
<vencizon> trovato
<vencizon> Kommandante jester- corrisponde il check
<vencizon> il problema è probabilmente della scheda video dell'asus eee900
<jester-> vencizon: prendi l'alternate
<vencizon> da fare partire sempre da usb?
<jester-> vencizon: eh come la vorresti far partire
<vencizon> non ho mai approfondito in cosa consiste l'alternate e se non sbaglio qualcuno lo sconsiglia
<vencizon> non lo so :D
<jester-> è solo installer
<vencizon> senza live?
<vencizon> l'installer mi funziona anche da questa usb
<vencizon> volevo passare per la live. a questo punto la installo da qui e poi vedo se parte il desktop
<jester-> da qui dove
<jester-> vc
<vencizon> scusa
<jester-> vencizon:  da qui dove
<vencizon> da qui cioè dalla penna che ho già pronta
<vencizon> sono arrivato fino all'allocazione dello spazio su disco
<vencizon> solo ce ha due partizioni sda e sdb
<vencizon> che*
<vencizon> non si posso unire?
<vencizon> o sono due dischi differenti?
<Kommandante> vencizon: Sono rispettivamente HDD e schedina SD
<Kommandante> vencizon: Se non mi ricordo male
<Kommandante> vencizon: Ho già avuto a che fare con un eeepc
<vencizon> quindi è indifferente dove installare? uso quella con meno spazio
<vencizon> 4030MB
<vencizon> e l'altra è di 8060
<Kommandante> vencizon: L'HDD (Più grande) è più veloce della SD
<jester-> vencizon: eepc dovrebbe avere una partizioni dati in fat
<vencizon> la prima al momento è in ext2 mentre la seconda è in ntfs
<jester-> 4 giga è scarsa per il puro sistema
<vencizon> jester-: ha subito parecchie modifiche il disco di questo pc quindi al momento non so dirti cosa ci hanno fatto
<vencizon> allora uso la ntfs per installare lubuntu
<vencizon> ovviamente la formatto in ext
<vencizon> e l'altra la formatto solamente
<vencizon> lasciandola vuota
<vencizon> cmq Kommandante la scheda video potrebbe essere Intel 910GML Intel GMA 900 UMA
<vencizon> ma non ne sono certo
<Kommandante> vencizon: Sì ho già controllato. E mi sembra strano
<vencizon> tra l'altro nella live la freccetta del mouse mi compare specchiata
<Kommandante> vencizon: Le intel sono ben supportate su linux, visto che intel rilascia i driver open source
<vencizon> cioè girata verso destra
<vencizon> spero che avvenuta l'installazione si aggiusti
<vencizon> forse è meglio se installo con collegamento ethernet attivo, così da aggiornare durante l'installazione
<Kommandante> vencizon: non è normale questo...
<vencizon> Kommandante: lo so
<vencizon> infatti non mi aspettavo tutti questi problemi
<vencizon> l'altra volta mi arresi anche mentre cercavo di installare winXp
<vencizon> Ora ha installato Fedora release 8 (werewolf)
<Kommandante> vencizon: Cmq lubuntu non è stabilissima (anche perchè è da poco che è supportata da canonical)
<vencizon> e funziona
<vencizon> solo che non vede la penna wifi tim
<vencizon> quindi pensavo di installare lubuntu e basarmi sui driver per ubuntu
<Kommandante> vencizon: Ma i driver sono quelli (non cambiano), cambia l'ambiente grafico
<bobbybong> ciao
<vencizon> sono gli stessi anche tra fedora e ubuntu?
<Kommandante> vencizon: Non tutti
<vencizon> inoltre questa distro è molto simile a meego
<vencizon> ciao bobbybong
<Kommandante> ciao bobbybong
<vencizon> all'allocazione mi conviene usare sostituisci fedora con lubuntu o fare manualmente?
<Kommandante> vencizon: Se vuoi sostituire fedora, fai la prima opzione
<vencizon> provo, al massimo ri-ri-...-riformatto
<vencizon> :D
<vencizon> cmq quella da 8GB è SSD
<vencizon> installo sulla SSD
<vencizon> ecco
<vencizon> "il programma di installazione è andato in crash"
<vencizon> :(
<Kommandante> vencizon: SSD = Solid State Disk SD= Secure Disk (Questa è removibile)
<vencizon> ok, capito
<jester-> su sd è una ciofeca
<vencizon> cmq ora lampeggia il monitor
<Kommandante> vencizon: é andato in crash?
<vencizon> riavvio
<vencizon> si Kommandante
<vencizon> con sotto scritto "inviare un log ecc..."
<vencizon> riprovo da zero
<vencizon> se no mi scarico la minimal di ubuntu e configuro tutto io
<vencizon> sperando che la legga
<vencizon> ubu-partman crashed
<vencizon> ubi-partman
<vencizon> jester-: meglio alternate o minimal?
<Kommandante> vencizon: Secondo me hai qualcosa che non và nella chiavetta
<vencizon> Kommandante: però su altr pc funziona
<jester-> alternate
<vencizon> alternate da quanto ho capito è l'installazione testuale
<vencizon> vero?
<Kommandante> vencizon: alternate (come dice jester-)
<Kommandante> vencizon: si
<vencizon> ma è una iso differente?
<Kommandante> vencizon: Sì
<Kommandante> vencizon: Dalla live, sì
<vencizon> a trovarla ora la iso di lubuntu alternate
<vencizon> se faccio installazione oem?
<jester-> sempre che lubuntu la fornisca
<vencizon> lubntu fa scaricare solo questa iso mi sa
<jester-> vencizon: installa xubuntu che xfce è piu umano
<vencizon> cmq la prima schermata assomiglia all'alternate di ubuntu
<vencizon> mi compare questa schermata http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Generale?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=02-1004.png
<vencizon> solo che in alto c'è lubuntu al posto di ubuntu
<zendra> salve 8) c'è qualche italiano?
<Kommandante> zendra: Lo siamo tutti
<vencizon> solo polacchi e thailandesi qui
<vencizon> :)
<R1ngh10> salve ragazzi
<jester-> vencizon: come fai a postare lo screen da installer
<Kommandante> ciao R1ngh10
<zendra> aaaah!!!ahahah... non me ne ero resa conto... 8D
<R1ngh10> non riesco ad attivare l'accelerazione video sulla mia intel 855
<vencizon> jester-:  l'ho preso dal sito ufficiale di ubuntu
<vencizon> non è il mio, ma è simile
<R1ngh10> avete qualche idea voi...
<vencizon> sono su due pc differenti
<jester-> vencizon: si ma come fai a postare lo screen
<vencizon> non lo faccio
<vencizon> sono su un altro pc
<zendra> ragazzi ho una domanduccia..
<vencizon> jester-: lo screen l'ho preso da qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Generale#download
<Kommandante> !chiedi | zendra
<ubot-it> zendra: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<zendra> ho ubuntu 9.04 e devo cambiare versione...come fò?
<jester-> vencizon: che entra ubuntu con lubuntu
<vencizon> jester-: era solo per fare vedere quale schermata mi appariva
<vencizon> ora provo ad installare da minimal
<Kommandante> zendra: La 9.04 è vecchia per un upgrade... ti scarichi la iso e fatti una bella installazione pulita
<vencizon> zendra: metti la 10.04 se non vuoi cambiare versione troppo presto
<zendra> oddio!!! per me è greco!!!!vorrei la 10.04 o successive... ma devo riformattare??
<vencizon> si zendra
<zendra> mannaggia...uff
<zendra> allora devo salvarmi tutti i doc....e per vista? (l'altro sistema op?
<vencizon> puoi cancellare solo la partizione di ubuntu
<vencizon> senza toccare quella di vista
<zendra> ohi ohi
<zendra> pauuuura
<vencizon> haha non è difficile
<vencizon> ci sono parecchie guide in rete
<zendra> eeeh lo dici tu!!!
<vencizon> più il wiki ufficiale
<zendra> mmmh
<zendra> se no? se non cambiassi? ovviamente mi dice che non può aggiornarmi nulla...ma lo posso lasciar così? o potrei avere prob?
<vencizon> Kommandante jester- sto facendo partire l'installazione da iso minimal! pregate per me!
<jester-> zendra: vai in partizionamento manuale e non fai formattare la partizione se vuoi salvare i dati
<zendra> vencizon...una preghierina io l'ho fatta.... -jester- hopaura a far da sola ste cose...lo sò... poi m'impiccio!!!
<jester-> zendra: vieni in canale da cdlive che ti si aiuta passo passo
<zendra> dove? dimmi!
<jester-> zendra: per un buon lavoro dovresti salvare i dati e formattare, mi sa che usi ancora ext3
<vencizon> jester-: paradossalmente mi funziona Ubuntu 10.04 live!
<vencizon> mi sa che ho formattato la iso sbagliata :D cmq parte 10.04 live e non lubuntu 11.04 live
<vencizon> mah
<zendra> eeeeeh.. venicizon... misteri dell'informatica uhahaha
<vencizon> rieccomi
<vencizon> zendra: dicevi?
<zendra> dicevo...
<zendra> come faccio ? jester mi dava il consiglio di seguire cdlive... cosa è dove lo trovo?  @@
<zendra> aaaah ho visto ora!!!!
<zendra> non voglio usare il cd... voglio il mio ubuntino bello istallato e saldo!!! 8)
<vencizon> il cd live serve a caricare il sistema senza installarlo
<K99Brain> e anche per installarlo
<vencizon> caricato il sistema poi scegliere di installare direttamente sul pc
<vencizon> K99Brain: si, jester le aveva consigliato di entrare dalla live per guidarla passo pasoo
<vencizon> passo*
<zendra> mmmmmh
<zendra> allora per ricapitolare
<zendra> per installare 10.4 creo il cd, poi seguo passo passo le istruzioni... ma prima mi salvo tutti i doc e faccio pure backup... giust?
<vencizon> si
<vencizon> ti conviene farlo
<jester-> zendra: 10.04?
<zendra> 8)
<zendra> yes? jester?
<jester-> le vegia la 10.04
<zendra> ah!
<zendra> che fò?
<vencizon> la 11.04 se vuoi
<zendra> mmmmh.. bè tanto se devo riformattè...meglio l'ultima no?....ho un portatile.. va bene si?
<vencizon> jester-:  sto provando ad installare da minimal, caricando lxde-core. pensi vada bene?
<jester-> vencizon: lancia tasksell
<vencizon> da terminale?
<vencizon> sta ancora installando per ora
<vencizon> cosa dovrebbe darmi tasksell?
<jester-> dovrebbe lanciarlo l'installer
<vencizon> ora devo configurare la rete
<vencizon> e devo connettermi tramite ethernet a questo punto
<boss_> hello
<boss_> is there anibody ?
<digital1> Salve a tutti
<jester-> !english | boss_  hello boss_
<ubot-it> boss_  hello boss_: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<boss_> ok
<boss_> va bene l'italiano
<boss_> :)
<boss_> vi scrivo per chiedervi una delucidazione
<boss_> se potete aiutarmi
<boss_> ve ne sarei grato
<jester-> boss_: dica
<boss_> ok
<boss_> allora il problema è il seguente
<boss_> dalla versione 10.10 ho effettuato l'aggiornamento alla 11
<boss_> tutto liscio ma al momento del riavvio
<boss_> schermo nero e scritta : frequenza troppo elevata
<boss_> monitor 15 pollici risoluzione massima 1024 x 768
<jester-> boss_: parti in recovery mode e al menu scelgi failsafe o grafica sicura che sia
<boss_> non c'è verso di farlo avviare
<zendra> grazie amici... sono contenta di avervi trovati... ora vado. Grazie a tuttiiii!!!! ciaooo
<jester-> poi si vede
<boss_> scusate l'ignoranza come entro in recovery mode
<boss_> ?
<jester-> boss_: al boot lo vedi un menu?
<boss_> negativo jester
<jester-> boss_: tieni pigiato shift
<boss_> ...e basta
<boss_> ?
<elisa-b> mmm vediamo chi c'è jester o glpiana?
<jester-> boss_: la boot tieni pigiato che ti compare
<elisa-b> nessuno dei due riformulo il mio problema
<boss_> ho provato con shift
<boss_> non funzia
<elisa-b> ho comprato un pc nuovo .. e non riesco a far sentire l'audio hdmi ... la porta jdmi è sulla scheda video nvidia
<elisa-b> haaa ma c'è jester-
<jester-> si che funza. ultimo tasto a sinistra sopa control
<boss_> ok
<boss_> funzia
<jester-> sopra*
<boss_> grande jester
<jester-> ma che grande, quello è il tasto shift
<zendra> ahahah
<elisa-b> io sono andato nel negozio dove ho comprato il televisore mi ha detto che devo far uscire l'audio in digitale e non analogico
<zendra> devo proprio fuggire ciao ciao
<digital1> Come mai con il wifi in windows 7 scarico a 500 da internet, passo a ubuntu con la stessa penna wifi e scarico a 20?
<jester-> digital1: che penna è
<digital1> d-link
<jester-> digital1: mi sa che sia poco gradita a linux
<digital1> dwa 111
<jester-> ma mi pare strana la cosa
<digital1> mi sembra
<digital1> ho il dhcp disabilitato e ho messo ip manuali nella scheda wifi
<jester-> digital1: installa wicd, togli network-manager e network-manager gnome poi fa vedere cat /etc/network/interfaces
<boss_> sono entrato in generic mode
<jester-> boss_: che scheda video hai
<boss_> ati
<jester-> digital1:  fa vedere cat /etc/network/interfaces
<digital1> aspè
<jester-> boss_: avevi installato un driver proprietario?
<boss_> credo di si
<digital1> risposta del terminale
<digital1> auto lo
<digital1> iface lo inet loopback
<jester-> boss_: toglilo e rinomina /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jester-> digital1: ok
<boss_> comunque sono in menu di ripristino
<jester-> digital1: installa wicd, togli network-manager e network-manager-gnome
<boss_> ho diverse possibilità di selezione
<digital1> installo prima wicd?
<jester-> digital1: poi riavvii, clicchi l'icona di rete e configuri ip statico coerente con quello del rutter
<elisa-b> nessuno sa come attivare l'audio digitale?
<boss_> resume.... clean .....dpkg ..... ecc
<jester-> digital1: e metti dns 8.8.8.8 e 8.8..4.4
<jester-> 8.8.4.4
<digital1> modalità corretta: installo prima wicd e poi rimuovo o viceversa?
<jester-> boss_: grafica sicura, failsafe se in inglese
<jester-> digital1: prima wicd
<digital1> ok, tnks
<boss_> ok ci sono
<boss_> azione da intraprendere
<boss_> ora ?
<jester-> boss_: dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<jester-> boss_: riposta?
<boss_> sto riprovando
<digital1> jester-: dove lo ritrovo wicd?
<jester-> boss_: dpkg -l | grep fglrx cosa risponde
<jester-> digital1: sta nei repo, abilita i partens
<elisa-b> ho comprato un pc nuovo .. e non riesco a far sentire l'audio hdmi ... la porta jdmi è sulla scheda video nvidia non riesco a sentire l'audio dal televisore le stò provando tutte
<jester-> partners
<boss_> installa nuova versione
<digital1> no, lo sto scaricando da terminale, dico, dopo dove lo ritrovo?
<jester-> digital1: abilita i pertenrs
<jester-> digital1: e sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wicd
<digital1> ok
<jester-> digital1: cosa scarichi da terminale
<boss_> sta configurando file a manetta
<jester-> boss_:  dpkg -l | grep fglrx   non configura una cippa
<digital1> ho dato apt-get install wicd
<jester-> digital1: lo ha messo?
<boss_> ...era per dire
<jester-> boss_:  dpkg -l | grep fglrx  cosa ha risposto
<boss_> completato premere invio ?
<jester-> madu
<digital1> ho dato il && aspe'
<digital1> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wicd
<digital1> è lento
<jester-> digital1: eh, lo ha installato o no
<digital1> lavora
<digital1> 95% acc.
<digital1> ok wicd installato, dimmi
<jester-> digital1: sudo dpkg --purge network-manager  network-manager-gnome
<jester-> <jester-> digital1: poi riavvii, clicchi l'icona di rete e configuri ip statico coerente con quello del rutter
<digital1> mi fido
<jester-> jester-> digital1: e metti dns 8.8.8.8 e 8.8.4.4
<PapaDiJimmY> ciao scusate non so cosa ho combinato ma quando faccio ctrl+  ctrl- non riesco piu a ingrandire e rimpiggiolire i testi di mozzilla
<PapaDiJimmY> mozilla
<PapaDiJimmY> non soche ho combinato cosa devo fare
<jester-> PapaDiJimmY: rinomina la cartella nascosta .mozilla nella home
<PapaDiJimmY> a la devo rinominare ? come con il nome che voglio?
<jester-> PapaDiJimmY: aggiungi un .bak
<PapaDiJimmY> a ok scusa
<PapaDiJimmY> ora lo faccio
<elisa-b> rieccomi quì sempre problemi con l'audio hdmi ho trovato questo http://wiredita.blogspot.com/2011/01/abilitare-laudio-tramite-il-cavo-hdmi.html
<jester-> elisa-b: mi pare che l'audio lo mandi dalla scheda audio, se il pc non è attrezzato puppi
<jester-> la video manda il video e centra nulla con l'audio
<elisa-b> è nuovo nuovo 500 euro di pc
<elisa-b> con scheda video dedicata :-)
<jester-> elisa-b: non penso che la video mandi pure audio e 500 non è un gran pc
<PapaDiJimmY> l'ho fatto ma non funziona lo stesso
<jester-> dal che si capisce la carenza
<jester-> PapaDiJimmY: hai riavviato ff?
<PapaDiJimmY> ff?
<jester-> firefox
<PapaDiJimmY> a si
<PapaDiJimmY> si l'ho fatto
<jester-> !gnomereset | PapaDiJimmY
<ubot-it> PapaDiJimmY: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private e riavviare la sessione
<PapaDiJimmY> sara mica che ho scassato la mainboard
<jester-> PapaDiJimmY: sa di pacioccamento scorciatoie tastiera
<elisa-b> ok ...  ma non c'è bisogno di rispondere così ... l'audio normale funziona ....  non funziona quello hdmi ...
<elisa-b> io quello che voglio capire se è un problema 1 del pc  2 di ubuntu 3 del televisore
<jester-> elisa-b: di solito si dovrebbe configurare anche la tv settando audio esterno
<elisa-b> fatto tutto ... ho messo tutte le impostazioni ...
<elisa-b> ho provato tutte le configurazioni possibili ... ho selezionato tutte le varie uscite
<jester-> elisa-b: quindi vedi i porni ma muti?
<elisa-b> non và neanche con l'audio analogico tramite cuffie
<elisa-b> jester ... quelli li guardo sempre muti ... non ho audio ...
<elisa-b> in uscita suòòa tv ... l'audioo sulle cuffie funziona
<elisa-b> non ho un cavo cga per provare .. altrimenti avrei fatto la prova
<elisa-b> vga
<PapaDiJimmY> scusa jester-  MA CHE SPACIOCCAMENT POSSO AVER FATTO
<PapaDiJimmY> scusa sto maiuscolo
<PapaDiJimmY> che spaciocamento scorciatorie posso aver fatto
<PapaDiJimmY> scusa jester-  ma rinominare le cartelle tutte con .bak?
<jester-> PapaDiJimmY: usa .bellagnocca che ti paice di piu
<PapaDiJimmY> forse cipiace di piu pure al pinguino
<PapaDiJimmY> scusa a parte gli scherzi
<PapaDiJimmY> e poi dopo sta cosa dovrebbe andare spero
<jester-> PapaDiJimmY: è indifferente, basta che il nome cambia
<PapaDiJimmY> scusa ma in che senso dicevi spacioccamento scorciatoie
<PapaDiJimmY> comunque ora le rinomino
<digital1> jester-: non vado in internet.....
<PapaDiJimmY> ho rinominato .cazzucazzu
<jester-> digital1: wicd la vede la wifi ?
<digital1> adesso mi appoggio al vicino
<jester-> digital1: la vede o no
<digital1> si la vede, forse devo mettere meglio i numeri, vediamo
<jester-> digital1: che ip ha il rutter
<digital1> 192.168.1.1
<jester-> digital1: quindi metti ip 192.168.1.10 clicchi la seconda casella e si mette il resto, poi dns1 8.8.8.8 dns2 8.8.4.4
<jester-> digital1: col vicino scarica bene?
<digital1> dominio dns
<jester-> niente
<jester-> solo dns1 e 2
<PapaDiJimmY> scusa jester riavviare la sessione vuoldire riavviare il pc no?
<jester-> digital1: netmask 255.255.255.0 gateway 192.168.1.1
<jester-> PapaDiJimmY: vuol dire termina sessione e rientrare
<digital1> vado
<PapaDiJimmY> vabe è come riavviare il pc
<jester-> ma va
<PapaDiJimmY> vabe mo lo faccio
<jester-> molto piu veloce
<PapaDiJimmY> si ma che devo rimettere la pas ?
<PapaDiJimmY> una volta non riuscivo piu a entrare
<fester-> buonasera.
<fester-> Manca il file autoconf.h durante una compilazione , come si procede?
<Aizram> ciao fester- :D
<jester-> PapaDiJimmY: sempre devi metter la pass
<fester-> Aizram: mi dispiace ma il problema e' quello di ieri
<Aizram> mi sa che non hai parlato me :D
<fester-> cosa
<Aizram> chiedi qui fester- .... il privato non lo passi
<fester-> Aizram: Me ne sono accorto ... del firewall
<jester-> brutto vizio il tampinare in pvt
<fester-> jester-: perche'
<fester-> su altri server la chat si usa per altro
<fester-> qui no, ok ok
<jester-> fester-: perchè sarebbe come se qualcuno entrasse in casa senza chiedere permesso
<jester-> se poi vai su azzurra cnale italia la menata è diversa
<fester-> jester-: ok figliolo
<fester-> autoconf.h?
<jester-> che è
<fester-> mi dice che non lo trova durante un tentivo di compilazione
<elisa-b> rieccomi ... ho trovato un cavo vga ... ho attaccato il pc allla tv ... e collegato l'audio in pc input ma non funziona neanche così
<jester-> fester-: che roba è
<fester-> e' un driver che ha messo a disposizione un tizio per le schede pctv 340e
<jester-> fester-: sudo ./autoconf.h
<fester-> jester-: che roba e'
<jester-> ma piu facile che sia autoconf.sh
<fester-> nah
<jester-> fester-: è il comando per lanciare lo script
<fester-> ma non e' uno script
<jester-> fester-:  prima gli devi dare i permessi di esecuzione con chmod +x file
<fester-> aspè va
<fester-> nah..
<jester-> fester-: e bisognerebbe leggere i readme
<fester-> Aizram: diglielo te che nn e' script
<jester-> fester-: script o no si lancia con sudo ./ o sudo sh
<Aizram> fester-, non ricordo il tuo nick
<Aizram> ripeto non hai parlato con me ieri
<fester-> eri presente però
<Aizram> :D
<jester-> fester-:  prima gli devi dare i permessi di esecuzione con chmod +x filequelcheè
<fester-> jester-: secondo me no, non centra
<Aizram> mica sto sempre al pc a leggere il supporto
<jester-> fester-: vedi te
<fester-> asp
<fester-> Aizram mi distrae
<fester-> per incollare lunghe sequenze ecc,m quella roba li ?
<Aizram> !paste | fester-
<ubot-it> fester-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fester-> grazie.....
<fester-> jester-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/615460/
<jester-> fester-: leggi il readme e il file install
<fester-> non mi va
<jester-> fester-: ma vaaa?
<fester-> jester-: scusami dopo una giornata di lavoro, mi capisci
<jester-> fester-: a sto punto a noi non va di dare supporto a roba non ufficiale, anche noi dopo una giornata di lavoro
<jester-> ci capisci annoi?
<fester-> certo, e' nei vostri diritti
<jester-> oggià
<fester-> non serve perdere il l'auto controllo
<jester-> eh sai dopo una giornata di lavoro..............
<fester-> ma io ringrazierei la roba non ufficiale (che nn ne vuole di andare) , senza saremmo senza supporto alle 340e
<fester-> ne convieni?
<jester-> fester-: ringraziare male non fa a nessuno
<fester-> bene
<PapaDiJimmY> jester adesso funziona pero' ho perduto tutti i segnalibri
<jester-> PapaDiJimmY: recuperali dalla .mozilla rinominata
<PapaDiJimmY> a quindi rinominando le cartelòle non vengono piu usate e ne crea delle nuove
<elisa-b> salve a tutti ... ho problemi con l'audio adesso non riesco a sentire neanche tramite cuffie ... prima si
<jester-> PapaDiJimmY: e torna a impostazioni di default
<PapaDiJimmY> rinominando le cartelle non vengono piu usate e ne fa di nuove
<PapaDiJimmY> sisi ho capito
<juventus> iaooo
<PapaDiJimmY> mapure il desktop mi ha resettato
<jester-> elisa-b: sei sardo?
<elisa-b> no quasi disperato
<fester-> e si vede...
<elisa-b> è da ieri notte che provo tutto...
<jester-> elisa-b: con winzoz funza?
<Aizram> fester-,lol
<fester-> Aizram: mi hai capito vero, sei perspicace
<elisa-b> ancora non ho installato win
<elisa-b> e non lo voglio proprio installare
<Aizram> sta mania dei nick di donna ... e poi è uomo
<jester-> elisa-b: installalo e prova
<elisa-b> ma prima ieri sera le cuffie funzionavano
<PapaDiJimmY> pero' stipreferiti nonli trovo
<fester-> lol
<PapaDiJimmY> dove cavolo sono
<fester-> C'è chi usa il viceversa
<elisa-b> si ma io voglio che funge su ubuntu no su linux
<Aizram> <elisa-b> si ma io voglio che funge su ubuntu no su linux
<elisa-b> su windows
<PapaDiJimmY> scusa dentro la cartella rinominata di mozzila non li vedo io saro' cecato
<elisa-b> no su windows
<Aizram> torno su debian è meglio
<fester-> le due z le vedi però
<PapaDiJimmY> si vabe mozilla con una zeta pero' dove stanno i preferiti che non li trovo
<Aizram> PapaDiJimmY, non hai la cartella bookmarks?
<elisa-b> altre soluzioni oltre a qindows?
<elisa-b> windows?
<PapaDiJimmY> a sei sempre fester?
<PapaDiJimmY> si adesso guardo dovrebbe esserci
<Aizram> :( io non sono fester
<Aizram> ma siete confusi assai
<PapaDiJimmY> a ok scusa
<jester-> PapaDiJimmY: .mozilla/firefox/blabla.default
<jester-> PapaDiJimmY: copia la cartella bookmarkbackups
<Aizram> e io intendevo quella...
<digital1> jester-: sempre lenta
<jester-> digital1: col vicino?
<digital1> aspè che cambio
<jester-> digital1: hai piu di un pc collegato?
<digital1> no, adesso
<digital1> no, no va bene scarico da http://www.ubuntu-it.org/scopri-ubuntu/download a 470
<digital1> 588
<digital1> jester-: senti per aggiornare ubuntu a 11, adesso sto con la 10
<jester-> digital1: o sui la iso alternate montandola o fai dal gestore aggiornamenti
<PapaDiJimmY> scusami siccome stavo parlando al telefon io devo pigliare la cartella di quello rinominato e metterlo dentro quella di mozzilla nuovo?
<PapaDiJimmY> az ancora mozilla con du zeta
<jester-> PapaDiJimmY: yess
<PapaDiJimmY> okeyo
<PapaDiJimmY> mi sto incasinando cazz
<PapaDiJimmY> aspetta io prima avevo rinominato mozilla .bak
<PapaDiJimmY> adesso quella default sarebbe quella senza bak
<PapaDiJimmY> quindi devo andare dentro quella rinominata
<PapaDiJimmY> e pigliare quel bookmarkbackups
<digital1> jester-: senti per aggiornare ubuntu a 11, adesso sto con la 10
<digital1> :-D
<jester-> digital1: alt-F2  update-manager -d
<digital1> esegui applicazione?
<digital1> nel terminale o con file?
<elisa-b> c'è qualcuno che mi aiuta ho problemi con l'audio
<PapaDiJimmY> dove ho sbagliato ho copiato quella cartella dentro il mozzilla default e non mi son tornati i segnalibri
<PapaDiJimmY> dove cazzo ho sbagliato
<jester-> digital1: amministrazione/gestore aggiornamenti
<PapaDiJimmY> non riesco piu a far tornare i segnalibri
<PapaDiJimmY> quella che mi avevi detto di rinominare con .bak ho preso quella cartella li e l'ho messa dentro mozilla nuova
<PapaDiJimmY> e non mi torna niente
<jester-> PapaDiJimmY: ririnomina la cartella togliendo il .bak, lanci ff e esporti i segnalibri poi fai il lavoro inverso
<jester-> PapaDiJimmY: prima cancella la .mozilla
<PapaDiJimmY> si cosi faccio andare quello vecchio no?
<PapaDiJimmY> vabe vediamo
<jester-> a quello serve rinominare invece di cancellare
<PapaDiJimmY> ora vedo
<jester-> PapaDiJimmY: poi la rinomini un'altra volta, lanvi ff e importi
<jester-> lanci ff*
<PapaDiJimmY> perche col vecchio mozilla mi torna quel difetto che non ingrandisce piu?
<elisa-b> c'è qualcuno che mi aiuta ho problemi con l'audio
<PapaDiJimmY> jester-,  ci si'
<PapaDiJimmY> jester-,  ci sei?
<jester-> PapaDiJimmY: cu fu
<PapaDiJimmY> volevo dire una cosa io adesso ho rimesso quello v3ecchio son tornati i segnalibri e non fa piu il difetto che non ingrandisce con ctrl+ adesso funziona io lascerei quello vecchio tanto vedo che funziona
<jester-> ok
<PapaDiJimmY> dici che è meglio levarlo lo stesso?
<jester-> no se funza
<jester-> il problema non stava li dentro
<PapaDiJimmY> si mi sa che era un casino generale che non andava
<PapaDiJimmY> io cosa avrei resettato rinominando tutto ho resettato ubuntu?
<PapaDiJimmY> o la home
<jester-> hai resettato gnome
<PapaDiJimmY> a ok comunque mo lascio cosi seno' è un casino co sti segnalibri
<PapaDiJimmY> scusa per caso tu te ne intendi di schede video? perche sto tenendo d'occhio la gtx 570
<PapaDiJimmY>  volevo sapere se me la consiglieresti
<jester-> PapaDiJimmY: non sono aggiornato
<PapaDiJimmY> a vabe ok
<PapaDiJimmY> adesso ho visto che è uscito un software che riesce a overvoltare la gpu che altrimenti sarebbe stato bloccato il voltaggio quindi dovrebbe overclocckare bene
<PapaDiJimmY> afterburner si chiama sto software
<PapaDiJimmY> per windows
<PapaDiJimmY> poi da ubuntu non so come si faccia
<enalzo> salve, ho un problema per collegarmi in rete con ubuntu; riesco via wireless ad autenticarmi sul mio router ma mi rilascia un ip strano tipo 10.42.43... e non riesco a navigare . La scheda di rete wireless è ATHEROS AR9285 802.11b/g/n ; il router è un liksys WAG160Nv2 come posso risolvere ? p.s. con mandriva riesco a connettermi e navigare
<PapaDiJimmY> scusate mi sta succedendo un altra cazzata, se il pc sta in pausa mi esce ogni vlta la schermata per rieffettuare l'acesso
<PapaDiJimmY> con la solita pas da mettere ma come devo fare per levare sta rottura
<DarkSun> cerca nei menù qualcosa che riguardi la schermata di login
<DarkSun> un po' di fantasia, su
<PapaDiJimmY> enzoshad,  scusa come devo fare per disattivare sta cosa che ogni volta che il pc va in pausa mi esce la finestra da mettere la pasword
<PapaDiJimmY> a scusa ok DarkSun
<PapaDiJimmY> non avevo letto
<enzoshad> prego
<PapaDiJimmY> a si vabe ma se mo me devo mettere a usare la fantasia
<PapaDiJimmY> siccome son di cordsa che dovrei andare pure amangiare
<DarkSun> PapaDiJimmY: non vuoi usare la fantasia? va benissimo, ma almeno un po' di autonomia. non puoi aspettare che qualcuno ti risolva sempre "i problemi"
<PapaDiJimmY> ma questa non è una chat per gli aiuti?
<PapaDiJimmY> se uno chiede qui ci sara un motivo
<PapaDiJimmY> seno' andavo nella chat del fcazzeggio
<shadenzo> non mi risulta che paghi un cazzo quindi educazione please
<PapaDiJimmY> non sonmica maleducato
<DarkSun> PapaDiJimmY: è un chan di supporto per ubuntu, ma l'utente che chiede aiuto dovrebbe almeno cercare prima di risolverselo da solo il problema, poi, successivamente, chiedere aiuto qui
<PapaDiJimmY> non mi metto a discutere perche come la giro la giro avrei sempre torto
<DarkSun> ovvio che hai torto :)
<PapaDiJimmY> ti ho detto che sarei di fretta se ti va di dirmi come devo fare grazie seno' ciao
<DarkSun> sono passati circa 5 min. avresti risolto in 10 secondi se ti fossi messo a cercare da solo
<PapaDiJimmY> ma tu ti sei svegliato male?
<shadenzo> segate sto cafone
<DarkSun> assolutamente no, anzi. sono felice come un bimbo di due anni :D
<enalzo> nessuno ha delucidazioni x me?
<DarkSun> shadenzo: ma a chi ti stai riferendo?
<PapaDiJimmY> ma scusa io ho chiesto come devo fare e basta
<PapaDiJimmY> ok ho capito mi arrangio
<shadenzo> a PapaDiJimmY
<PapaDiJimmY> dove sarebbe sta maleducazone che ho avuto nonlo so
<DarkSun> shadenzo: chiedi educazione e poi gli dai del cafone?
<PapaDiJimmY> io ho semplicemente chiesto visto che ci so fare meno di voi seno' mica venivo a chiedere a voi
<PapaDiJimmY> ok comunque tante grazie
<PapaDiJimmY> certo che bisogna aver fortuna dappertutto
<DarkSun> PapaDiJimmY: io non ti ho detto, o almeno non esplicitamente, di sbrigartela da solo. ti ho dato un indizio, tutto qui. anche per fare in modo che in futuro tu possa risolvere da solo il problema qualora si dovesse ripresentare
<PapaDiJimmY> sisi ok ma te hai ragione solo che se avessi avutopiu tempo lo facevo, ho detto sarei di corsa anzi gia in ritardo doevo andare a mangiare e sto ancora qui, se per cortesia sta discussione si evitava era megliop per tutti
<PapaDiJimmY> comunque mo vado a mangiare poi magari mi ci metto
<DarkSun> bene. buon appetito :)
<PapaDiJimmY> siok grazie
<PapaDiJimmY> per la serie chi fa dase fa per tre
<federico1989> ciao a tutti
<enalzo> salve, ho un problema per collegarmi in rete con ubuntu; riesco via wireless ad autenticarmi sul mio router ma mi rilascia un ip strano tipo 10.42.43... e non riesco a navigare . La scheda di rete wireless è ATHEROS AR9285 802.11b/g/n ; il router è un liksys WAG160Nv2 come posso risolvere ? p.s. con mandriva riesco a connettermi e navigare
<enalzo> ho provato una miriade di distribuzioni linux ma niente da fare......... cn windows nn ho mai avuto problemi
<federico1989> ciao a tutti, solo a scopo informativo, voi usate ubuntu unity o ubuntu classico? e perche? :O
<enalzo> ho cambiato router che avevo di alice ed ho acquistato  liksys WAG160Nv2  by cisco
<aleger74> salve a tutti
<aleger74> sono nel mondo ubuntu da pochi giorni
<aleger74> mi chiamo alessandro
<aleger74> mi serve aiuto
<aleger74> ho problemi con la scheda audio
<aleger74> da quando ho installato ubuntu non ho mai sentito nulla
<aleger74> ho un micro pc collegato con hdmi ad un televisore hd ready da 37 pollici
<aleger74> se vado tra le rpeferenze e poi in audio mi arriva il messaggio scheda audio in attesa di risposta
<aleger74> come faccio a risolvere?
<aleger74> nesuno mi può aiutare?
<aleger74> salve sono alessandro
<aleger74> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<enzotib> !chiedi | aleger74
<ubot-it> aleger74: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<giozh> ciao a tutti
<Broc93> c'è qualcuno che usa skype per ubuntu? non riesco a usare il microfono...
<gigirock> ciao amiconi.....adesso che ho installato 1104 vorrei settare al meglio i driver nvidia
<gigirock> e vorrei anche non avere unity
<enzotib> gigirock: al login, Ubuntu classico
<gigirock> enzotib, io non ho il login !
<enzotib> gigirock: mettilo, scegli ubuntu classico, poi lo ritogli
<gigirock> furbo
<gigirock> ciccetti della notte !!!!!! sto nella 1104 ma devo collegare una vpn ipsec cisco che mi consigliate ?
<alessandro_> ciao a tutti
<alessandro_> ho un problema con ubuntu... c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<Topo_> ciao alessandro_
<alessandro_> ciao topo
<Lupo> a ki dici topo?
<alessandro_> non c'è nessuno?
<DarkSun> alessandro_: esponi il problema
<BiondinaSexy80> ciao alessandro_
<BiondinaSexy80> come stai alessandro_ ?
<BiondinaSexy80> DarkSun: te lo dico io il problema d alessandro_  :)
<DarkSun> alessandro_: niente query. il problema lo devi esporre qui! su
<BiondinaSexy80> io glielo avevo detto ma lui non ascolta mai
<alessandro_> allora ho ubuntu con interfaccia gnome
<alessandro_> lo uso su un laptop e lo coll.ego con un monitor esterno
<alessandro_> quando vado nella voce di risparmio energetico per impostare che alla chiusura del laptop non avvenga alcuna azione non mi da questa scelta
<alessandro_> come si può fare?
<DarkSun> io qui ho kde. non posso provare
<BiondinaSexy80> DarkSun: lascia stare, kde te lo xmette, è solo un problema d gnomo
<DarkSun> BiondinaSexy80: io ho detto semplicemente che non posso provare. mica ho detto che kde lo fa e gnome no
<BiondinaSexy80> ok DarkSun
<alessandro_> ma allora se su kde c'è questa opzione... a chi va segnalato il problema per chi ha interfaccia gnome?
<TopoAlessandro> alessandro_: a tuo zio
<TopoAlessandro> :)
<alessandro_> DarkSun ci sei ?
<DarkSun> alessandro_: sì, ci sono, ma ripeto: sono su kde e non posso provare. non so nemmeno se su kde c'è questa opzione, ma molto probabilmente sì
<TopoAlessandro> DarkSun: ce sta ce sta
<DarkSun> controlla un po' se quando ti chiede il periodo di tempo durante il quale, poi, dovrà fare qualcosa, c'è "Mai"
<alessandro_> non c'è
<alessandro_> tu sai a chi si può segnalare?
<alessandro_> o durante il giorno sai se c'è qualche sviluppatore?
<DarkSun> vai in #ubuntu-it-dev e vedi cosa ti dicono loro. si occupano dello sviluppo
<alessandro_> okkk graziee
<alessandro_> gentilissimo
#ubuntu-it 2011-06-01
<Cineutente> Salvea tutti, chi ocnosce bene il programma openshot?
<Cineutente> ?
<airgnox> io no purtroppo a che serve?
<Cineutente> è un programma di video editing, ma vedo che stranamente qui nessuno lo ocnosce, o nesusno aiuta
<DarkSun> sono esseri umani e si sa, l'essere umano ha bisogno di dormire. vista l'ora...
<Cineutente> E' fantastico che tui anzichè rispondere nel merito, dici queste stronzate... vista l'ora
<Carlin0> embè...
<Carlin0> come si dice : piglia , impacchetta e porta a casa
<nOliMit> ciao a tutti
<Daniele> 'Buongiorno, spero che qualcuno di voi mi possa aiutare. Ho scaricato l-ultima versione di ubuntu e la ho masterizzata, alla fine della masterizzazione andava sempre in crash nautilus. poi ho fatto il boot da cd e ho fatto il controllo integrita del disco, mi ha detto che andava tutto bene. Allora ho avviato l' installazione e la ho pure completata su una partizione di un hdd esterno. Provo a usare il pc ma non avvia neanche grub, 
<baffone85> buongiorno
<baffone85> qualcuno mi saprebbe dire come cambiare la lingua a calibre? l'ho installato ed è in arabo
<Daniele> allora ho pensato che fosse dovuto all uso del hdd esterno e l'ho reinstallato su un hdd interno. stesso identico problema. Da cosa puo esser dovuto? posso reinstallare solo grub? Ora sono da live con la penna usb
<Daniele> Mi conviene forse provare a installare la LTS 10.04?
<enzotib> !grub | Daniele
<ubot-it> Daniele: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Daniele> enzotibricordo ancora il tuo nick da quando qualche anno fa entravo spesso sul canale IRC! Sei sempre tu? Comunque ho appena notato da disks utility che non haveveano nessuna delle partizioni su cui ho installato ubuntu la flag bootable. potrebbe dipendere da questo?
<enzotib> Daniele: si, sono qui almeno dal 2008
<enzotib> Daniele: non credo dipenda da quel flag
<enzotib> Daniele: prova a ripristinare grub, se non va cerchiamo di capire meglio
<Daniele> Ora sta copiando i pochi file che mi sono rimasti dal vecchio hdd interno che ha settori danneggiati... un hdd l-ho perso completamente.  dice che manca un ora... e' lentissimo...
<Daniele> intanto mi leggo come ripristinare grub cosi poi faccio piu in fretta
<Daniele> enzotib: mi sapresti spiegare il passo 4 cosa significhi?
<enzotib> Daniele: il sudo chroot /mnt ?
<Daniele> enzotib: si quello e quello che c'e subito dopo.
<enzotib> Daniele: questo (mount /dev/sda2 /boot) non devi farlo, non credo che hai una partiziona apposta per il boot
<Daniele> e il primo?
<enzotib> Daniele: il precedente, quello con chroot, sì che devi farlo, quello è essenziale
<Daniele> enzotib: ok mancano solo 50 minuti alla fine della copia dei files! poi procedo con il ripristino di grub. spero che ci sarai ancora!
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<Daniele> Senti, ho partizionato l'hd esterno e nel disks utility mi dice che esiste una partizione extended che prende tutto l'hd tranne la swap e coincide con le due partizioni una da 40GB su cui ho provato a installare ubuntu e una da593GB dove sto salvando i files... mi sembra una cosa strana, tutte le altre volte che ho partizionato qualcosa non mi compariva questa partizione extended...
<enzotib> Daniele: non ti preoccupare, la partizione estesa è un modo usato per andare oltre il limite delle 4 partizioni previsto dall'MBR, la crea automaticamente l'installer in fase di partizionamento, non è un problema
<glpiana> ola
<Daniele> enzotib: Grazie :-) tra l'altro vedo un altra pietra miliare del canale, glpiana!
<glpiana> ciao Daniele :)
<enzotib> una pietra emiliana
<glpiana> lol
<Daniele> ciao :) Senza voi come avrei fatto?? Mi avete aiutato decine di volte, siete gentilissimi!!! :)
<Daniele> Leggevo che perche' funzioni ubuntu dev-essere installato su una partizione primaria (non logica) e con la flags bootable... confermate?
<Guest7958> giorno a tutti
<glpiana> Daniele, quello è windows
<Guest7958> espongo il mio problema, avendo impostato il web browser con apertura tasti scorciatoia la pagina web non si apre nella  homepage imposta ma in una pagina bianca come posso impostare? la homepage!
<glpiana> Guest7958, che vuol dire "con apertura tasti scorciatoia"?
<Guest7958> si
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> domanda: che vuol dire sta cosa?
<glpiana> risposta: sì
<glpiana> Guest7958, dai
<Guest7958> allora in pratica se apro il browser normalmente la home page e quella predefinita
<Guest7958> se invece apro il browser con i tasti scorciatoia la home page e vuota bianca
<enzotib> Daniele: come diceva glpiana, assolutamente no
<massimo18> Guest7958: intendi dire col tastino sulla tastiera?
<Guest7958> si
<glpiana> Guest7958, come è impostata la scorciatoia di quel tasto? qual è il comando associato?
<Daniele> Buono a sapersi!
<Guest7958> il tasto e ctrl W
<massimo18> ?
<glpiana> Guest7958, apri le scorciatoie di tastiera
<Guest7958> e stato impostato da me che si apra con ctrl W
<glpiana> Guest7958, controlla che comando è associato a ctrl w
<glpiana> Guest7958, a maggior ragione, visto che lo hai fatto ut, che hai messo come comando?
<glpiana> *tu
<Guest7958> io ho' cambiato solo i tasti scorciatoia non il comando
<glpiana> Guest7958, ecco, allora puoi controllare?
<Guest7958> il comando non me lo fa' vedere
<glpiana> stiamo girando intorno alla cosa
<glpiana> Guest7958, ma come non te lo fa vedere?
<glpiana> O.o
<Guest7958> spiegamelo tu come
<Guest7958> io non rieso
<glpiana> Guest7958, tu da dove lo hai impostato?
<Guest7958> quando ci klicco sopra mi da solo la possibilita' di cambiare i tasti non il comando
<Guest7958> preferenze scorciatoie da tastiera
<glpiana> Guest7958, stiamo parlando del programma "scorciatoie di tastiera"?
<glpiana> ok
<glpiana> Guest7958, ho provato ora. se hai firefox aperto apre una pagina di default, altrimenti apre secondo impostazioni
<glpiana> Guest7958, per cui il comportamento che fa a te non è normale
<Guest7958> infatti
<Guest7958> ho' provato ad disabilitare quella funzione e crearne una nuova e funziona
<glpiana> Guest7958, fai sta porva. annulla la scorciatoia che hai dato a lancia browser e creane una nuova
<Guest7958> che cosa strana
<glpiana> ah ecco
<Guest7958> quella era di defoult
<Guest7958> ma perche'
<glpiana> Guest7958, sì, ma ripeto che non è normale il comportamento che ha sul tuo pc
<glpiana> Guest7958, vai sul tasto di spegnimento, apri una sessione ospite, crea la scorciatoia di tatsiera e provala. vedi come va
<Guest7958> per quale motivo?
<glpiana> Guest7958, per vedere se partendo da impostazioni pulite si comporta come dovrebbe
<Guest7958> ok provo
<io__> eccomi tornato
<luigi> scusate se mi allargo un po'. ho installato la 11 con unity. poi ho installato la derivata ubuntu studio. sono di fatto 2 sistemi op. distinti. qual'è la derivata + semplice da personalizzare?
<io__> session ospite crashata
<io__> mi si e bloccato tutto e non rispondeva piu'
<luigi> glpiana,  blender nn va neanche su ubuntu studio
<glpiana> io__, vabbè, non sapremo mai il motivo del malfunzionamento della scorciatoia. se crearne una nuova risolve fai così.
<glpiana> luigi, e per quale motivo doveva andare su ubuntu studio in particolare?
<io__> infatti
<io__> grazie
<io__> di tutto
<io__> posso chiedere un ultima cosa che non centra  con quella che abbiamo parlato
<io__> avrei un vecchio laptop extensa 650 CDT
<io__> vorrei installare debian
<glpiana> !chat | io__
<ubot-it> io__: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Odo> Giorno
<luigi> glpiana, scusa ma l'unica risposta che mi viene è una domanda: perchè nn doveva andare?
<alessandro_> ciao a tutti
<alessandro_> c'è qualche sviluppatore con cui poter parlare.. ? ho un piccolo problema... e volevo segnalarlo..
<alessandro_> ho forse sbagliato canale?
<K99Brain> alessandro_, poni la domanda, chi sa risponde
<alessandro_> ok
<Dig> Ciao a tutti. io ho Xorg che è stato compilato su misura. Devo/posso scaricare l'aggiornamento proposto Xorg X server - core server??
<alessandro_> Dunque utilizzo Ubuntu ( interfaccia gnome) con il mio notebook. Utilizzo un monitor esterno ( collegato al notebook). Quando vado nella voce di risparmio energentico per impostare che alla chiusura del coperchio del notebook non avvenga alcuna azione non mi da questa scelta. Qualcuno sa come poter risolvere il problema?
<K99Brain> alessandro_, si ho capito il problema, in effetti il minimo che fa è spegnere lo schermo e in va a spegnere anche quello esterno
<K99Brain> alessandro_, lo fa anche a me e per guardare film sulla tv è un po noioso
<K99Brain> (io metto un leggero spessorino fra coperchio e tastiera per non farlo chiudere del tutto)
<alessandro_> dopo molti tentativi sono riuscito a configurare solo il monitor esterno... ma sono sempre costretto a tenere il coperchio del notebook aperto..
<alessandro_> non si può segnalare la cosa a qualche sviluppatore?
<K99Brain> spe
<Dig> alessandro_, io ho lo stesso problema...ma col video proiettore
<alessandro_> secondo me, in seguito a qualche futuro aggiornamento, se noi lo segnaliamo devono impostare una voce che consente di " non eseguire nessuna operazione a coperchio chiuso"
<K99Brain> alessandro_, andrebbe segnalato qui, credo: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager
<K99Brain> alessandro_, agli sviluppatori del pacchetto gnome-power-manager
<alessandro_> segnaliamolo.. almeno faranno qualcosa
<Damaskinos> Salve vorrei una info: per installare programmi oppure giochi con wine bisogna per forza installare i driver proprietari della propria scheda video per una maggiore compatibilità?
<Odo> Damaskinos, no non devi farlo
<Damaskinos> ok grazie mille
<alessandro_> K99Brain ho scritto un'email utilizzando il link che mi hai dato..
<K99Brain> bene :)
<alessandro_> speriamo che con un pò di segnalazioni risolvano il problema.. se ti capita scrivila anche tu :-))
<glpiana> luigi, non so risponderti. fino a che versione ha funzionato?
<luigi> glpiana, ha funzionato alcuni minuti con la 11 poi si è inchiodato e nn riuscivamo a schiodarlo. ho reinstallato ubuntu 11 e reinstallato blender ma si apre inchiodato sulla pagina iniziale e lo stesso fa con ubuntu studio.
<glpiana> luigi, fino a che versione di ubuntu ti ha funzionato blender senza impiantarsi?
<luigi> glpiana, mai usato.. solo qualche minuto su ubuntu 11...
<glpiana> luigi, puoi porvare a vedere se con la 10.04.2 funziona
<glpiana> altro non so dirti. è un mese che sei fermo su sto blender che non va
<Dig>  Ciao a tutti. io ho Xorg che è stato compilato su misura. Devo/posso scaricare l'aggiornamento proposto Xorg X server - core server??
<glpiana> Dig, cosa hai compilato cosa?
<Dig> glpiana,  Xorg.conf
<Dig> glpiana, mi ha dato jester il file (copia incolla)
<glpiana> Dig, oki, hai copiato un file di configurazione di xorg. adesso mi spieghi la seconda parte della frase?
<Dig> glpiana, ok. Jester mi ha passato il file Xorg.conf che andava compilato sul pc da cui ti sto scrivendo, poiché la mia scheda video è molto vecchia.
<Dig> glpiana, ho visto tra gli aggiornamenti proposti oggi alcuni contenente il nome Xorg...questi aggiornamenti possono rompere le scatole all'Xorg.conf compilato?
<K99Brain> Dig, no, non dovrebbero toccarlo
<luigi> glpiana, si si veramente sono altre le domande che vorrei fare e sono del tipo...da dove parto ? kubuntu-xubuntu-ubuntu studio? qual'è la + facile da personalizzare? visto che unity mi sembra,ma so di nn capirci nullu,poco flessibile?
<K99Brain> Dig, e se lo facessero, chiederebbero comunque conferma prima
<K99Brain> Dig, e se proprio vuoi andare sul sicuro, fattene una copia di backup
<Dig> K99Brain, seguo la terza che mi hai detto...così al massimo la ricopio con la live
<glpiana> Dig, sorry, sono uscito
<alessandro_> qualcuno sa se c'è qualche programma che consente di sincronizzare rubrica e apllicazioni per chi ha l'iPhone ?
<Dig> glpiana, figurati K99Brain  mi ha dato un consiglio semplice e sicuramente funzionante
<Dig> glpiana, magari ti pongo un quesito peggiore
<glpiana> lol
<alessandro_> qualcuno sa se c'è qualche programma che consente di sincronizzare rubrica e apllicazioni per chi ha l'iPhone ?
<glpiana> !repeat | alessandro_
<ubot-it> alessandro_: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<Versilia> Ciao a tutti
<Versilia> una domanda.. siccome il mio pc è un po' lento, quali impostazioni grafiche devo disabilitare per velocizzarlo un po'
<glpiana> Versilia, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<K99Brain> Versilia, beh, anzitutto gli effetti
<Versilia> 11.4
<glpiana> K99Brain, +1
<glpiana> Versilia, interfaccia gnome senza effetti
<Versilia> eheh ma è normale che compiz sia in inglese??
<glpiana> Versilia, poi levi qualche servizio che non  ti serve
<Versilia> glpiana: tipo?
<glpiana> Versilia, che ti frega? compiz è la pirma cosa da non usare
<Versilia> glpiana: ma come lo configuri senza compiz?
<Versilia> K99Brain: che effetti?
<glpiana> Versilia, dai su, leggi bene cosa ho scritto. devi usare gnome senza effetti
<glpiana> !pulireubuntu | Versilia e poi guarda qui
<ubot-it> Versilia e poi guarda qui: pulire ubuntu is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PulireUbuntu
<Versilia> glpiana: ok, ma da dove si settano queste impostazioni? da compiz,no?
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> Versilia, termina la sessione e al rientro scegli ubuntu classic non effects
<Versilia> glpiana: scusa :(
<Versilia> glpiana: ma da dove lo scelgo?
<glpiana> Versilia, termina la sessione e al rientro scegli ubuntu classic non effects
<glpiana> Versilia, fallo e vedi che ti accorgi da solo dove si sceglie
<Versilia> glpiana: ok, ma quando lo accendo non me l'ha mai chiesto
<glpiana> Versilia, ti ho detto di terminare la sessione no di riavviare il pc
<glpiana> oh, le parole sono importanti
<glpiana> :)
<Versilia> glpiana: l'ho capito, volevo sapere solo come fa uno come me che istalla la 11.4 a saperlo, non c'è nessuna impostazione a portata di mano
<glpiana> Versilia, scusami, ma non sono io che sviluppo ubunut. mi limito a usarlo
<Versilia> glpiana: grazie!
<Daniele> enzotib: il trasferimento ora va piu lentamente, per 14 Gb dice che ci vuole ancora mezz'ora...
<luigi> glpiana, forse so le domande. 1 come faccio a mettere interfaccia gnome senza effetti?
<luigi> sono tornato su ubuntu11 quello con unity
<Dig_64bit> luigi, in schermata di accesso seleziona ubuntu classico
<Versilia> glpiana: ho fatto la pulizia dei file di configurazione è stato finora a pulire, è normale?
<luigi> Dig_64bit,  e la trovo se riavvio. spengo e riaccendo?
<pasquale> salve non riesco ad effettuare gli aggiornamenti, mi dice controllare la connessione internet, ma internet c'è,
<Dig_64bit> luigi, no. cerca in applicazioni, schermata di accesso. sblocchi e selezioni ubuntu classico senza effetti
<luigi> scusa scusa.. fatto
<Dig_64bit> luigi, naturalmente devi riavviare
<luigi> Dig_64bit, fatto
<luigi> ok
<Versilia> scusate ma per passare a firefix 4 devo aggiornare da ubuntu o scaricare direttamente dal sito di firefox? mi sembra che direttamente non si aggirni
<Dig_64bit> Versilia, hai ubuntu 11.04?
<Versilia> si
<Versilia> Dig_64bit: si
<Dig_64bit> Versilia, dovresti averlo già installata la versione 4.0.1
<Versilia> no, c'è la 3.6
<Versilia> Dig_64bit: no, c'è la 3.6
<Dig_64bit> Versilia, hai fatto gli aggiornamenti regolarmente?
<Versilia> Dig_64bit: gli avanzamenti di versione e gli aggiornamenti. è partito subito con il 3.6 l'unica cosa nel vecchio ubuntu l'avevo istallato io da repository
<Dig_64bit> Versilia, tra i miei repository c'è firefox 4.0.1. hai controllato?
<Versilia> Dig_64bit: dimmi come faccio
<Dig_64bit> Versilia, vai in gestore dei pacchetti
<luigi> Dig_64bit, bene nn ho + unity. ora sul pannello superiore  accanto a applicazioni risorse sistema ho l'icona firefox.
<Dig_64bit> luigi, volevi altro?
<Versilia> Dig_64bit: ok
<luigi> Dig_64bit, aprire firefox in + finesctre e nn in + schede  e vedere le varie finestre aperte
<Dig_64bit> luigi, così dovrebbe funzionarti
<Dig_64bit> luigi,  almeno a me così funziona su i due pc dove ho ubuntu classico
<Dig_64bit> luigi, ma in basso dovresti avere la barraco con le finestre firefox
<Dig_64bit> devo chiudere. ciao a tutti
<luigi> Dig_64bit, .....scusa gurdavo solo in alto
<Dig_64bit> luigi, ;)
<Versilia> scusate ma ho controllato. il pacchetto firefox  è il 4.01 però quando vado in informazioni mi da 3.6 come mai???
<Versilia> glpiana: mi puoi aiutare?
<barby> come hai installato il pacchetto Versilia ?
<Versilia> barby: ce l'ho trovato :P
<barby> hai installato ubuntu e avviato firefox?
<barby> e ti dice che hai la 3.6 anzichè la 4?
<Versilia> barby: ho aggioranto ubuntu e avviato firefox
<Versilia> barby: si, mi viene anche la pagina di firefox con scritto sei con la 3.6, passa al 4!
<barby> probabile che ci sia il puntamento sbagliato...
<Versilia> barby: che vuol dire? tra  i programmi trovo solo questo
<Versilia> barby: e poi coesistono 3.6 e 4? tra i pacchetto non li vedo
<barby> come hai aggiornato???
<barby> dist-upgrade o solo update?
<barby> $ ls -l /usr/bin/firefox
<Versilia> barby: se non mi chiami non me ne accorgo.
<barby> prova a lanciare questo comando da shell e fammi sapere che ti viene fuori
<barby> scusa Versilia :)
<Versilia> barby: comando non trovato
<Versilia> barby: scusa avevo messoun$ di troppo
<barby> in che senso non trovato??? spe ti scrivo in pvt
<Versilia> barby: ok, ora ho il 4
<Versilia> grazie
<Versilia> barby: devo disistallare qualcosa?
<barby> no
<barby> era semplicemente sbagliato il puntamento
<barby> puntava al firefox sbagliato
<Versilia> barby: eh, ma il 3.6 me lo devo tenere?
<glpiana> O.o
<barby> è indifferente
<Versilia> barby: e che mi serve?
<barby> nel senso che sta là e non viene usato....il firefox3.6 lo avevi installato con pacchetto po compilato?
<Versilia> barby: domanda difficile
<barby> cos'hai fatto per aggiornare ubuntu?
<barby> ti ricordi?
<Versilia> barby: no non ricordo anche perchùé avevo avuto problemi
<mtb-vero> salve qualcuno a provato a istallare ubuntu su qualche android??
<Versilia> barby: cmq ora devo chiudere, grazie
<barby> mmmmm Versilia hai usato dei comandi da shell? o hai seguito il pulsantino "aggiorna"? :)
<barby> ah ok
<barby> ciao
<barby> :)
<Versilia> barby: aggiorna, ma poi ho avuto problemi e non mi partiva più, abbiamo lavorato con glpiana da shell
<barby> fico
<barby> :D
<barby> mo vado a pranzo alla prossima ciao
<Versilia> ciao
<Daniele> enzotib: Finalmente ho finito, ho riavviato e ho perso il link della guida per ripristinare grub, me lo potresti rimandare?
<glpiana> !grub | Daniele
<ubot-it> Daniele: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<glpiana> !log | Daniele
<ubot-it> Daniele: Log del canale: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/  oppure  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Daniele> glpiana: grazie, quando sono al punto 4  mi da questo:  chroot: failed to run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error
<Daniele> cosa devo fare?
<glpiana> Daniele, stessa architettura tra installazione e livecd? entrambe 32 o 64 bit?
<Daniele> glpiana: bella domanda... forse no lo sai...mi sa che la live è a 32 e l'installazione a 64
<Daniele> però se metto il cd 64 non esiste la possibilità di usare la live...
<glpiana> Daniele, spe, prova a dare sudo chroot /mnt /bin/bash
<glpiana> ma se hai la 32 in live con la 64 non so se ci fai qualcosa. prova
<Daniele> niente, stesso errore... come mai non riesco ad avere la live dal cd per la 64?! sbaglio io o non esiste?
<glpiana> Daniele, non trovi la iso intendi?
<glpiana> !release
<ubot-it> puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<glpiana> Daniele, http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<glpiana> mi sa che la live è a 32 e l'installazione a 64 <--- non ha senso ciò che hai scritto
<Daniele> no la iso cel'ho e la ho pure masterizzata, ma quando faccio il boot da cd non mi da l'opzione per avviare la live, c'è solo l'opzione per installare
<glpiana> Daniele, quando avvii il cd arrivi una schermata che dice install or try ubuntu
<glpiana> esattamente come per la 32 bit
<glpiana> le installazioni sono identiche
<Daniele> Riprovo subito allora!
<Daniele> a tra pochissimo!
<Daniele> glpiana: no non me lo permette, magari ho scaricato una iso sbagliata... Mi sapresti dare un link diretto o per il torrent giusto?
<glpiana> Daniele, un secondo solo
<glpiana> Daniele, http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<Daniele> glpiana: lo sto scaricando,  mi sono appena accorto che avevo scaricato l'alternate...
<glpiana> ah ecco
<Daniele> glpiana: se lo masterizzo su un dvd va bene lo stesso vero?
<glpiana> Daniele, dicono di sì, ma non ho mai provato
<glpiana> Daniele, però scusa, se hai la alternate, non puoi fare con quella? non riesci ad arrivare a un terminale con l aa lternate?
<glpiana> *la alternate
<Daniele> glpiana: no, mi da solo l'opzione per installarla, niente possibilità di terminale...
<Daniele> glpiana: se vuoi ti mostro una foto della schermata
<glpiana> Daniele, no aspetta, vediamo... dammi un minuto
<glpiana> Daniele, tu avvii il cd
<glpiana> Daniele, il primo menu dice installa controlla e menati simili giusto?
<Daniele> glpiana: Installa, controlla, test memoria boot dal primo disco,ripristina un sitema
<glpiana> Daniele, oki, tu parti con installa e dopo un po' ti trovi a un altro menu se non ricordo male, confermi?
<Daniele> glpiana: no mi fa fare l'installazione completa chiedendomi tutte le cose, niente menu. mentre con la pennina usb con la 32 bit non alternate mi chiede subito se voglio provare o installare
<joseph63> salve atutti sono un nuovo utente di Ubuntu, utilizzo la 11.04, ho notato che non mi funziona l'anteprima dei file audio quando passo il puntatore del mouse tenendolo fermo sull'icona del mouse, chiedo cortesemente un motivo del perchè e una possibile soluzione,grazie
<glpiana> Daniele, fa nulla, fermati alla prima schermata che appare dopo aver scelto di installare e dimmi se facendo ctrl+alt+f1 passi ad altro terminale
<glpiana> joseph63, hai già controllato nelle preferenze di nautilus che l'anteprima sia attiva?
<joseph63> grazie, no adesso provo
<glpiana> joseph63, poi dimmi
<joseph63> va bene
<Daniele> glpiana: non faccio prima ora da aspettare che finisca il download normale? Anche perchè non ho un altro pc e se entro li poi non so come muovermi...
<glpiana> Daniele, come preferisci :)
<glpiana> era per non farti usare un cd
<glpiana> o dvd che sia
<Daniele> no problem per qualche centesimo! :)
<joseph63> non riesco a trovare le preferenze di Nautilus, scusa ma son alle prime armi con Ubuntu e Linux
<glpiana> joseph63, nautilus è il file manager (quello che si apre quando clicchi sulla home per intenderci). vai poi su modifica -> preferenze
<Daniele> glpiana: prima quando ho riavviato ho pure potuto constatare che in effetti non cambia proprio nulla con la flag di  boot
<glpiana> Daniele, la flag di boot, come ti si diceva, non ci riguarda :D
<Daniele> glpiana: 18 minutes remaining :) non vedo9 l'ora di riavere ubuntu :D
<joseph63> grazie, ho fatto come hai detto e ho trovato l'anteprima dei file audio già settata su sempre, ma l'anteprima non funziona
<glpiana> Daniele, devi fare il ripristino di grub hai detto?
<glpiana> joseph63, oki, seconda cosa: hai installato i codec per i file audio?
<Daniele> si!
<joseph63> sì credo sto usando superos 11.04
<glpiana> Daniele, oki, aspettiamo
<glpiana> joseph63, superos che sarebbe?
<Daniele> glpiana: non so se sia giusto definirlo ripristino visto che non ha mai funzionato dopo l'installazione..
<joseph63> la versione di hacktolive scaricata da Distrowatch è sempre Ubuntu 11.04 ma con codec e altro
<glpiana> joseph63, oki, ma qui non c'è supporto se non per ubuntu. se è basata su ubuntu installa il pacchetto ubuntu-restricted-extras
<glpiana> joseph63, per il resto chiedi o su canali dedicati oppure in #ubuntu-it-chat
<joseph63> va bene, grazie mille siete veramente una bella comunità. Per ora vi saluto arrivederci
<dech> c'è nessuno??
<Kaos_One> salve... ho un problema: gli effetti non vogliono attivarsi come faccio?
<dech> qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<glpiana> Kaos_One, contestualizza un po'
<glpiana> !qualcuno | dech
<ubot-it> dech: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<dech> ok! sono appena entrato in ubuntu e non riesco ad installare applicazioni
<glpiana> dech, vediamo di capire perchè
<glpiana> dech, non riesci perchè non sai da dove partire?
<glpiana> o non reisci perchè ottieni errori?
<glpiana> *riesci
<dech> mmm  non proprio mi sa che è un errore
<dech> o meglio ti dico i particolari
<Kaos_One> in pratica ho aggiornato lunedi con gli aggionamenti che erano usciti.. e poi ho spento bruscamente invece di riavviare e ora mi ritrovo col computer che non ne vuole sapere di attivare gli effetti... devo scaricare i driver della scheda video?
<glpiana> dech, dai allora spiegati per bene
<glpiana> Kaos_One, apri un temrinale
<glpiana> Kaos_One, scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Kaos_One> ok
<glpiana> Kaos_One, dimmi se fa qualcosa
<dech> allora ho scaricato un programma da qui http://it.jdownloader.com/
<Kaos_One> non fa niente
<glpiana> Kaos_One, ti ha restituito il prompt dei comandi?
<Kaos_One> no
<Kaos_One> non ha fatto niente
<glpiana> Kaos_One, sudo apt-get -f install
<dech> quando lo scarico mi dice apri con: gestore archivi
<glpiana> dech, passa su #ubuntu-it-chat qui non c'è supporto su programmi esterni. continuiamo di là
<Kaos_One> non c'è niente da scaricare
<dech> ok vado
<glpiana> Kaos_One, oki, ora scrivi: lspci | grep -i vga
<Kaos_One> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS780M/RS780MN [Radeon HD 3200 Graphics]
<Kaos_One> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series
<glpiana> Kaos_One, ora: lsmod | grep radeon
<Kaos_One> non fa niente
<glpiana> Kaos_One, lsmod | grep fglrx
<Kaos_One> sempre niente :(
<Kaos_One> ma è possibile che devo reinstallarli?
<glpiana> Kaos_One, metti tutto l'output di lsmod    su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | Kaos_One
<ubot-it> Kaos_One: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Kaos_One> perche ho notato che dal .28 sono arrivato al .30 come kernel
<Kaos_One> non c'è nessun output
<glpiana> Kaos_One, lsmod senza output?
<Kaos_One> lsmod si..
<Kaos_One> da molte cose
<Kaos_One> spetta che le metto
<glpiana> Kaos_One, torno tra un po'
<Daniele> glpiana: ha finito di scaricare ora lo masterizzo su un cd!
<Kaos_One> http://paste.ubuntu.com/615814/
<pier> ciao a tutti e possibile fare un beck up del mio pc su windows usavo acronic e qui graziea tutti
<Daniele> La masterizzazione non so se è andata a buon fine, ha detto success a un certo punto... poi ha fatto l'image checksum ma mi ha detto di estrarre manualmente il cd.. Purtroppo ho un impegno urgente, devo scappare :'( cavolo! Spero di trovarti più tardi glpiana  sei stati super gentile
<Broc93> ciao a tutti
<pier> help me pier
<pier> come posso fare il backup del mio sistema operativo ubuntu 10.04
<pier> con ubuntu
<enzotib> !backup | pier
<ubot-it> pier: backup is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema
<Kaos_One> glpiana, risolto.. ho dovuto reinstallare i driver
<pier> scusate esiste qualche video guida su come procedere al backup con ubuntu grazie
<DarkSun> pier, c'è una guida scritta. a cosa ti serve la video guida?
<glpiana> Kaos_One, bene
<Kaos_One> :)
<glpiana> ola DarkSun
<DarkSun> ciao glpiana
<Kaos_One> ma c'è un modo per non dover reinstallare i driver ogni volta che cambio kernel?
<glpiana> !backup | pier non è video è solo guida
<ubot-it> pier non è video è solo guida: backup is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema
<glpiana> Kaos_One, dipende. come li hai installati i driver?
<pier> grazie ragazzi seiete fantastici un cordiale saluto
<Kaos_One> col programma standard che li rileva in automatico
<DarkSun> dkms dovrebbe fare al caso tuo, mi pare
<glpiana> Kaos_One, allora non devi reinstallarli ogni volta che viene aggiornato il kernel
<enzotib> glpiana: quando gliel'ho data io la guida, non andava bene :(
<glpiana> enzotib, ma gli hai specificato che non era video ma solo guida? :D
<enzotib> glpiana: effettivamente...
<Kaos_One> a me lo fa fare... infatti quando ci sono andato mi ha detto di installarli
<glpiana> Kaos_One, ben strano. prendi kernel esterni?
<Kaos_One> no
<Kaos_One> fa tutto ubuntu
<Kaos_One> ora sto col .30
<Kaos_One> me pare che sia stabile giusto?
<pier> come faccio a sapere cge ubuntu ho io avevo scaricato il 10.04 ma poi ho fatto un mucchio di aggiornamenti e possibile che sia l'ultima versione dove lo vedo grazie
<glpiana> Kaos_One, ma stiamo parlando di normale aggiornamento o di avanzamento di versione?
<DarkSun> pier: lsb_release -a
<glpiana> pier, nel terminale: lsb_release -a
<glpiana> ecco :)
<Kaos_One> normale aggiornamento del kernel
<pier> devo digitare quello che mi avete mandato nel terminale per vedere che versione ho ,ho capito bene ?
<glpiana> Kaos_One, boh, a me non torna sta cosa
<glpiana> pier, sì
<enzotib> pier: ma anche Sistema->Informazioni su Ubuntu
<pier> grazie
<enzotib> glpiana: mi sto GUIzzando
<glpiana> lol
<glpiana> enzotib, non me lo sarei mai aspettato da te ;)
<pier> hi la 10.04 come faccio ad aggiornarla all ultima versione credo sia la 11.07 grazie
<glpiana> pier, esagera! è aolo la 11.04
<glpiana> !aggiornamento | pier
<ubot-it> pier: Per aggiornare ad Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal segui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades oppure https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades/Kubuntu |  Per aggiornare ad Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Lucid Lynx segui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades oppure https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades/Kubuntu
<pier> provo grazie https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades questa va bene
<enzotib> pier: tenendo conto che devi fare due avanzamenti, io preferirei installare da zero
<pier> ma perdo tutto  mie setttaggi?
<enzotib> pier: eh sì, a meno che non hai già la home separata
<enzotib> e comunque perdi le impostazioni di sistema, se le hai modificate
<glpiana> c'è un'altra opzione
<glpiana> avanzare sfruttando il livecd
<pier> non posso aggiornare la mia 10.04 a 11.07
<glpiana> pier, la 11.07 non esiste
<glpiana> 11.04 è
<pier> si scusate sono un somaro su linux ma e stupendo grazie dell assistenza
<pier> cosa devo fare per aggiornare il 10.04 a 11.04
<glpiana> <glpiana> avanzare sfruttando il livecd
<glpiana> come dicevo prima
<pier> quindi
<glpiana> pier, quindi (che odio sto quindi) inserisci il cd, avvii il pc e a un certo punto ti chiederà se vuoi installare sopra, di fianco, o aggiornare
<pier> scusa per il quindi ma io non hio il cd in quanto l'ho scaricato da internet
<glpiana> pier, e come lo hai installato?
<glpiana> ti prego non dire wuni ti prego ti prego ti prego
<glpiana> *wubi
<pier> a si evver oavevo masterizzato un file immagine scricato da inetrnet proco poi ti dico grazie
<Paolo44> ciao a tutti, ho letto che il kernel 2.6.38/39 hanno un bug nel risparmio energetico che riduce anche di molto l'autonomia dei portatili, vi risulta? mettendo il 4.0 rc1 potrebbe essere stato risolto? grazie
<Paolo44> 3.0*
<glpiana> Paolo44, passare da un kernel stabile per quanto con sto bug a una release candidate è azzardato
<glpiana> Paolo44, comunque su kernel.org troverai il changelog
<Paolo44> beh ma la rc dovrebbe già essere sufficientemente stabile, di questo bug non ho trovato traccia su lunchpad, forse è celato tra le millemila voci, ma ho letto questo articolo http://www.oneopensource.it/26/04/2011/linux-2-6-38-grave-bug-nel-risparmio-energetico/ , la stessa news è stata ripresa su piu siti
<glpiana> Paolo44, beh se pensi che sia stabile e che non corri rischi che devo dirti? provalo e vedi tu stesso se consuma meno la batteria
<Paolo44> proverò a compilare il nuovo kernel va
<glpiana> Paolo44, ma va
<glpiana> Paolo44, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<Paolo44> ma tanto mi serve il modulo per i tasti fn che non c'è in quello precompilato :)
<zaganator> salve raga ho dei problemi con gg earth
<zaganator> qualcuo ne sa qualcosa?
<zaganator> io ho provato a dare un'occhio alle discussioni sul forum ma purtroppo!!! vi do il link della discussione più vicina al mio problema: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,400123.0/topicseen.html
<zaganator> ragazzi?
<zaganator> mi sento un pochino come al GF
<ramses_> ciao
<ramses_> installato ubuntu 11 in window 7 prima di farlo su duisco fisso ma non vede nouse vaio wireless come fare ?
<e-DIO-t> cmq s'installa 'na stampante di rete via cli?
<MatteoR> e-DIO-t: Volendo puoi usare links come web browser e usare l'interfaccia web di cps
<MatteoR> cups*
<e-DIO-t> eh era quello che volevo evitare :D
<e-DIO-t> ma mi sa che è la piu' comoda
<bobbybong> ciao
<Alemao> ciao
<MatteoR> e-DIO-t: Forse qua? http://www.cups.org/documentation.php/network.html
<Alemao> buona sera a tutti
<MatteoR> ciao bobbybong Alemao
<Alemao> scusate
<bobbybong> ciao MatteoR
<Alemao> avrei dei problemi com modem agere
<Alemao> 97
<Alemao> che con windwoz funziona
<Alemao> ma con ubuntu 11 04
<Alemao> non riesco a far funzionare
<Alemao> ho letto un po' tutti i
<Alemao> manuali on line
<Alemao> wiki
<Alemao> etc
<Alemao> linmodem
<Alemao> ma non si capisce
<Alemao> o meglio non capisco
<Alemao> bene
<FloodBotIt1> Alemao: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Alemao> scusa
<bobbybong> Alemao, modem 56k?
<MatteoR> Alemao: Apri un terminale
<Alemao> confermo
<Alemao> aperto
<MatteoR> Alemao: digita (senza virgolette) "sudo apt-get install sl-modem-daemon". Probabilmente ti chiederà la password
<MatteoR> inserisci la password (non ti preoccupare se non la mostra, è normale)
<Alemao> fatto ma l'avevo gia' installato da ubuntu sw service
<Alemao> ok
<MatteoR> Alemao: Sei con ubuntu?
<MatteoR> Alemao: O derivata?
<Alemao> ubuntu 11 04
<MatteoR> Alemao: Ok, allora clicca con il pulsante sinistro sul icona del network manager
<Alemao> ok
<MatteoR> Alemao: cosa vedi?
<Alemao> intendi su strumenti di rete?
<MatteoR> Alemao: Nel menù intendo
<Alemao> eth0
<Alemao> scusa come lo lancio?
<MatteoR> Alemao: Non in strumenti di rete, nell'icona in alto a destra dello schermo (a forma di indicatore di segnale o antenna a seconda del tema che hai)
<MatteoR> Alemao: Mi segui?
<Alemao> uso gnome2 e quindi ho il simbolo di connettore ma e' indicata solo eth0 e la wireless
<MatteoR> Alemao: Ok... aspetta un momento
<Alemao> ok
<MatteoR> Alemao: Puoi seguire questa guida adesso (è facile) http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,26604
<Alemao> ti ringrazio ciao buona sera  atutti
<MatteoR> ciao Alemao
<aleger74> ciao a tutti
 * realnot hi guys
<aleger74> scusate
<aleger74> ho un problema
<aleger74> vorrei installare ubuntu su un micro pc zotac
<aleger74> ma non riesco ad entrare nel bios
<aleger74> qualcuno sa dirmi il tasto da premere al momento dell'accensione?
<aleger74> non c'è nessuno?
<MatteoR> ciao realnot
<ildit> ciao
<ildit> ho un asus e con ubuntu 10.04 la svheda video non va
<Belle94> hello
<Belle94> ciao a tutti ;)
<MatteoR> ciao Belle94
<Belle94> ciao MatteoR
<Belle94> è la prima volta
<Belle94> che vengo su questo canale
<Belle94> ma non è la prima volta che utilizzo Ubuntu ;)
<Belle94> voi come vi trovate
<Belle94> ?
<K99Brain> !chat | Belle94
<ubot-it> Belle94: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> ola
<Zaganator> gg earth e problemi vari... nello specifico: connessione al server
<glpiana> Zaganator, hai già resettato la directory nella tua home?
<Zaganator> qualcuno ne saqualcosa da darmi un qualche indizio su cosa fare?
<Zaganator> come ti dicevo ho ripulito , crdo bene lela directory che parlava di earth
<glpiana> mmm... ma google earth no ha directory nella home...
<glpiana> Zaganator, scolta, come lo hai installato?
<Zaganator> il deb di gg
<glpiana> Zaganator, per cortesia non usare abbreviazioni :)
<glpiana> Zaganator, preso dal sito?
<Zaganator> il .deb di google
<Zaganator> si
<glpiana> Zaganator, dammi un attimo... ero convinto di avere googleearth ma non ce l'ho qui :D
<Zaganator> ??
<glpiana> Zaganator, lo installo e vedo
<glpiana> Zaganator, versione?
<Zaganator> glpiana, il file che ho installato era questo: google-earth-stable_current_i386
<glpiana> Zaganator, acc... vabb provo la 64 bit. non posso provare la 32
<Zaganator> glpiana, ok ma il mio problema riguarda il fatto che non si vuole collegare al server...
<glpiana> Zaganator, oki, vediamo. dammi un attimo
<Zaganator> glpiana, scusa ;)
<glpiana> Zaganator, è che ognuno ha la connessione che si merita. la mia è lenta :)
<Zaganator> glpiana, il file è picolo mi pare una cosa come 32mb
<Zaganator> glpiana, ...anzi 22.5
<glpiana> 22, sto installando
<Zaganator> glpiana, ..incrocio
<glpiana> frena!
<glpiana> attento alla vecchia
<Daniele> glpiana: finalmente sono potuto tornare a casa!! dal mio piccolo pc. ora provo a installare la versione desktop su quella partizione. speriamo vada a buon fine :)
<glpiana> Daniele, ;)
<Zaganator> glpiana, ... ti intendi la befana?
<glpiana> Zaganator, no la vecchia all'incrocio -.-
<Zaganator> ;)
<glpiana> Zaganator, scrivi in un terminale:    ls .googleearth
<glpiana> Zaganator, elenca roba?
<Zaganator> alx75@alx75-System-Product-Name:~$ ls .googleearth Cache  instance-running-lock  Temp alx75@alx75-System-Product-Name:~$
<glpiana> Zaganator, scrivi: mv .googleearth .googleearth_vecchio
<glpiana> Zaganator, con googleearth chiuso
<Zaganator> glpiana, ...sul serio alla fine metto _vecchio?
<glpiana> Zaganator, sì, la stiamo rinominando
<glpiana> Zaganator, tranquillo non ti do comandi ad mentulam canis, a meno di sbagliare a digitare
<Zaganator> fatto non mi ridà nulla
<glpiana> Zaganator, giusto. ora avvia googleearth
<Zaganator> glpiana, ...ok
<glpiana> Zaganator, che fa?
<Zaganator> glpiana, ancora schermata nera
<glpiana> mmm...
<glpiana> chiudi e lancialo da terminale
<Zaganator> glpiana, ...aspetta adesso mi ha dato il messaggio del server  che non si collega
<glpiana> !paste | Zaganator
<ubot-it> Zaganator: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Zaganator> glpiana, ...vuoi che ti mando la schermata?!
<glpiana> Zaganator, se vuoi
<glpiana> !image | Zaganator
<ubot-it> Zaganator: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Zaganator> glpiana, http://imagebin.org/156318
<glpiana> Zaganator, se clicchi su ulteriori informazioni che dice?
<Zaganator> la schermata nera diventa la Home di Earth di Google
<Zaganator> la schermata su internet niente a che vedere con la visualizzazione di mappe o cose simili...
<glpiana> Zaganator, se clicchi su ulteriori informazioni che dice?
<Zaganator> glpiana, quando ancora usavo win mi ricordo vagamente che avevo fatto qualcosa sul firewall, non è che c'è qualcosa di simile in linux di default? (visto che io non ho installato nessun "muro")
<Zaganator> la schermata nera diventa la Home di Earth di Google
<glpiana> ah
<glpiana> Zaganator, beh sì, c'è iptables. che avevi fatto?
<Steeler> c'è ancora qui qualcuno che usa Ubuntu 10.10 ?
<Zaganator> glpiana, avevo dato libero accesso al programma o qualcosa di simile... (mannaggia alla mia memoria)
<glpiana> !qualcuno | Steeler
<ubot-it> Steeler: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Steeler> glpiana,  :P
<Zaganator> glpiana, credi quindi che sia possibile tramite questa app (immagino da terminale) creare una "eccezione"?
<glpiana> Zaganator, ma dipende da che devi fare
<glpiana> Zaganator, iptables di default non è configurato, per cui è come non avere il firewall
<Zaganator> glpiana, scusa un attimo mi chiamano...
<glpiana> Zaganator, certo se hai messo qualcosa nel router dovrai metterci mano
<Daniele> glpiana: sono live sul nuovo cd, però sta impiegando un eternità a installare...
<glpiana> Daniele, beh dagli tempo
<glpiana> Daniele, hai il disco da 22 minuti
<glpiana> pausetta :)
<Daniele> glpiana: per forza, È ancora alla preparazione... mi sa che qualcosa non va...
<Daniele> intanto aspetto!
<Zaganator> glpiana, sono quì, scusa ancora, dicevi qualcosa riguardo iptables e mie eventuali operazioni sul ruter?
<Zaganator> glpiana, io non ho mai usato iptables
<glpiana> Zaganator, sì, ma mi riferivo al router
<glpiana> non a iptables
<Zaganator> glpiana, le uniche modifiche che ho fatto sul ruter riguardano le porte per il mulo e per transmission... non ho altre app che mi hanno chiesto operazioni simili... a menochè transmission non vada in conflitto con Earth...
<glpiana> Zaganator, non lo so. è in esecuzione?
<Zaganator> glpiana, adesso che ci penso ho sempre avuto acceso Trans mentre provavo ad utilizzare Earth
<Zaganator> SI
<glpiana> Zaganator, prova a chiuderlo e vedi che fa
<Zaganator> Adesso provo pi ti dico!!
<Zaganator> glpiana, sto aspettando
<glpiana> Zaganator, te lo da dopo un po' l'errore?
<Zaganator> glpiana, si... ma Niente... vabbhè devo rimandare alla prossima mi stanno chiamando a cena! Grazie ancora magari se poi ti trovo ancora quì ;)
<glpiana> Zaganator, ciao :)
<Zaganator> buon appetito a me
<glpiana> lol
<Daniele> glpiana: in device for boot loader installation cosa devo mettere?
<glpiana> Daniele, un secondo
<Daniele> metto /dev/sda ATA etc oppure  /dev/sda1 che è esattamente la partizione dove voglio installare ubuntu?
<glpiana> sda
<Daniele> la prima quindi?
<glpiana> Daniele, sì. sda è il master boot record del disco, sda1 è una partizoione del disco, e non verrebbe letta
<glpiana> Daniele, tra l'altro di default ti dava sda, immagino, non sda1
<glpiana> confermi?
<Daniele> esatto!
<glpiana> bon, a posto allora :)
<Daniele> tel'ho chiesto per maggior sicurezza :) è bella quest'installazione apparte l'inizio, in pratica quando io compilo i questionari (XD) sta già copiando i file e si risparmia tempo, una ficata!
<glpiana> yes
<glpiana> Daniele, procede?
<Daniele> glpiana:  si dice che è all'installazione del sistema adesso
<Daniele> ha finito la copia dei files
<glpiana> oki
<glpiana> io devo staccare
<glpiana> ciao
<Daniele> douch! Ciao!
<Batuffolo> ciao posso fare una domanda lampo?
<Batuffolo> devo masterizzare con ubuntu 9.04 su un cd un file power point 2007:ora,Open Office,come ci si poteva aspettare, non carica gli sfondi di "pover"point ma volevo essere certo che masterizzando il file questo non cambiasse una volta aperto con Power Point,giusto?
<Batuffolo> pronto,c'è nessuno?
<Paolo_P_LA> ciao a tutti! chi mi aiuta con questo maledetto notebook?
<Batuffolo> anch'io ho bisogno d'aiuto!
<Paolo_P_LA> la sospensione mi funziona quando le pare.. credo sia un problema di acpi con il mio pc.. quando non funzionano le scorciatoie da tastiera per la luminosità del monitor so già che la sospensione mi farà bloccare tutto.. ho notato che se avvio l'ibernazione (che fallisce obbligandomi a spegnere il pc) al successivo riavvio la sospensione funziona O_O
<Batuffolo> ciao
<Batuffolo> ho un problema ,qualcuno mi sente?
<digital1> salve
<digital1> Non riesco a installare la versione ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386. Si blocca già all'inizio quando identifica l'hardware. La 10.04 va' invece bene
<batuffolo_> ciao Batuffolo!
<Batuffolo> ciao:perchè ti stai parlando da solo?
<batuffolo_> sai com'è..nessuno mi caga,avrei bisogno di un aiuto...
<Batuffolo> perchè non chiedi?
<batuffolo_> perchè non rispondono!
<Batuffolo> ok ciao
<fredd> hahahahhah
<batuffolo_> ragazzi,seriamente ,mi aiutate?
<batuffolo_> fredd posso avere una mano su una cavolata?
<fredd> batuffolo_ sono novizio ma dimmi
<batuffolo_> ah finalmente!
<batuffolo_> niente praticamente ho un file power point 2007
<batuffolo_> che,come ovvio,non viene adeguatamente visualizzato da Open Office
<batuffolo_> che non ha i temi di PP
<batuffolo_> ora avevo solo un dubbio
<batuffolo_> dovendo masterizzare il file
<batuffolo_> su cd
<fredd> si
<batuffolo_> mi chiedevo se il file per caso cambiasse ho restasse sempre lo stesso
<batuffolo_> (lo so è una domanda stupida)
<batuffolo_> solo che non avendo una macchina con windows e lettore cd al momento
<batuffolo_> non posso verificare
<fredd> dovrebbe rimanere lo stesso
<batuffolo_> lo penso anch'io
<batuffolo_> solo che
<batuffolo_> hai presente che quando apri un file .ppt
<fredd> no ma dimmi
<batuffolo_> questo viene rinominato in .pptx?
<fredd> non saprei
<batuffolo_> vabbè dai grazie lo stesso,sei stato gentile e utile
<batuffolo_> ora lo faccio il cd
<batuffolo_> se poi la mia proffa non si troverà il tema di sfondo,peggio per lei
<fredd> dovresti avere una partizione sullo stesso pc con windows
<batuffolo_> dual boot?
<batuffolo_> no
<batuffolo_> non ho un computer molto potente
<batuffolo_> e finirei col avere due os rallentati(credo)
<fredd> no, due partizioni separate ed indipendenti
<fredd> a comparti stagni....dovresti fartela fare da un tecnico di fiducia
<batuffolo_> a che figata
<batuffolo_> non lo sapevo
<fredd> :)
<batuffolo_> ma poi per decidere se bootare windows o ubuntu è lo stesso che il dual boot?
<digital1> Non riesco a installare la versione ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386. Si blocca già all'inizio quando identifica l'hardware. La 10.04 va' invece bene
<fleurtherock> ciao a tutti
<pas> salve a tutti ho un problema ho installato xp e mi ha cancellato il bootloader ... come faccio per rimetterlo (senza reinstallare tutto?)
<fredd> batuffolo_ non so risponderti, ma all' inizio dell' avvio il pc ti chiede dove vuoi andare: su ubuntu o su win.....addirittura di queste partizioni ne puoi fare fino a quattro con quattro sistemi operativi diversi
<fleurtherock> ho reinstallato per l'ennesima volta ubuntu 11.04 ma la connessione è relativamente lenta rispetto a 10.10
<fleurtherock> c'è qualche limitazione?
<pas> appunto windows me lo ha cancellato si avvia solo windows
<fleurtherock> se disinstallo 11.04 e reinstallo la 10.10 la connessione vola
<pas> ho visto anche una guida e un programma da installare ma non riesco a farlo usare .. la guida è vecchia rispetto al programma
<vale_maio> ciao gente
<vale_maio> esiste un programma per calcolare la posizione dei satelliti artificiali nella volta celeste?
<vale_maio> un po' come si fa con le stelle
<batuffolo_> grazie fredd
<fleurtherock> helpme please
<fleurtherock> ho installato la versione 11.04 ma la connessione internet va lenta
<fleurtherock> se rimetto la 10.10 viaggia perfettamente
<bobbybong> vale_maio, predict
<pas> non c'è nessuno che mi aiuta con il bootloader
<fleurtherock> chi mi può aiutare per favore sono disperato
<vale_maio> bobbybong, gli do un'occhiata, ora sto installando celestia con stellarium
<vale_maio> grazie bobbybong !
<vale_maio> bobbybong, ma è possibile che abbia solo 5 satelliti nel database?
<bobbybong> hai installato predict-gsat
<bobbybong> ?
<vale_maio> uhm
<vale_maio> vedo
<vale_maio> eh no, ora lo installo
<vale_maio> uhm, rimangono sempre 5 satelliti...
<vale_maio> di cui uno la ISS
<vale_maio> provo a reinstallarlo da terminale
<vale_maio> nada :(
<enzotib> !grub | pas
<ubot-it> pas: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Daniele> Ho appena installato la ultima versione di ubuntu, ora la riesco a usare però l'avvio è stato quantomeno strano, non ho neanche visto grub, ho premuto a caso invio mentre lo schermo era nero e si è avviato dopo qualche minuto...
<Daniele> Credo che Daniele GRUB non invii il segnale allo schermo oppure lo invia con qualche risoluzione che lo schermo non riceve. Sapete come si possa modificare questo parametro?
<vin_> ciao a tutti
<vin_> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<bobbybong> !qualcuno | vin_
<ubot-it> vin_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<vencizon> salve a tutti
<vin_> Ok come si fa a lanciare un programma senza usare il terminale ed avere i privilegi di root
<vencizon> torno con i miei problemi ubuntu/eee900 :(
<ErVito> vin_: per via grafica? uno scriptino
<ErVito> gksudo <nomeprogramma>
<ErVito> questo ti chiede di inserire la pass e lancia il programma
<ErVito> tutto graficamente
<vin_> ErVito_: si
<enzotib> vin_: Alt-F2 gksu nomeprog
<vin_> ?
<vencizon> ho installato lubuntu-desktop su ubuntu. Ho avviato la sessione lubuntu, OK! Ho avviato la sessione lubuntu netbook, OK! Ho avviato la sessione lxde, OK! Ho avviato la sessione openbox, maledizione! Ora non mi carica più il desktop all'avvio e non posso fare nulla! Posso risolvere in qualche modo da live o formatto e via?
<ErVito> enzotib: non è gksudo? adesso è gksu?
<enzotib> ErVito: è lo stesso
<ErVito> oki
<enzotib> ErVito: vale l'impostazione di sudo_mode da qualche parte in gconf-editor
<vin_> mi dice questo: You must to be root to execute the program
<vencizon> qualcuno sa aiutarmi? o formatto? :(
<enzotib> vencizon: cosa è successo con openbox?
<enzotib> vin_: cosa non hai capito di Alt-F2?
<vencizon> enzotib: ho avviato la sessione openbox ma mi flashava le finestre (come se aprisse e chiudesse una finestra di continuo). ho riavviato ma non avendo l'autenticazione all'accesso carica l'ultima sessione (openbox) rimanendo in schermata nera
<vencizon> magari se potessi attivare l'autenticazione da live potrei cambiare sessione
<vin_> enzotib_: alt-F2 è chiaro però mi da questo errore: It seems you are not root! (Your UID != 0). Probably you could not execute anything. You must to be root to execute the program
<enzotib> vencizon: entra in recovery e cancella ~/.dmrc
<vencizon> non ho grub all'avvio
<vencizon> sono da live però, è lo stesso?
<enzotib> vin_: cosa hai scritto nel testo dopo che hai premuto Alt-F2?
<enzotib> vencizon: devi montare il disco dell'installazione
<enzotib> vencizon: btw, sto usando openbox proprio adesso
<vencizon> il pc da problemi, non caricava nemmeno lubuntu, per questo ho usato questo stratagemma
<vin_> con alt-F2 mi esce un pop-up
<vencizon> basta rimuovere /home/utente/.dmrc?
<vencizon> a cosa si riferisce?
<enzotib> vencizon: dmrc = display manager resource config, qualcosa del genere, lì dentro c'è scritta la sessione di default che usa il tuo utente
<enzotib> vin_: un pop up in cui puoi scrivere un comando, giusto?
<vencizon> non trovo il disco che ho usato, in /dev ho sda sda1 sdb sdb1 sdb2 sdb5
<vencizon> posso verificare dove c'è l'installazione?
<enzotib> vencizon: sudo blkid, su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<vin_> enzotib_: praticamente devo lanciare aircrack-ng-1.1-M4 GUI chi mi lanci regolarmente perònon funziona perchè non lo lanciato con i privilegi root
<vencizon> ok trovato enzotib
<enzotib> vin_: ti ho spiegato come fare, ma ora che mi parli di aircrack non posso più supportarti
<enzotib> !aircrack | vin_
<ubot-it> vin_: Su questo canale non troverete supporto per software il cui intento è craccare le reti wifi
<vencizon> è la partizione in ext4
<vencizon> enzotib: basta sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/ubuntu
<vencizon> ?
<vencizon> creando la cartella ubuntu in media
<enzotib> vencizon: sì
<vin_> non devo craccerre un bel niente ma solo aumentare la sicurezza della mia adsl menttendo delle password più sicure
<enzotib> vin_: sono le regole del canale, mi spiace
<vin_> ok grazie lostesso
<vencizon> rimosso .dmrc
<vencizon> riavvio
<vencizon> ho imparato due cose nuove nel frattempo :)
<enzotib> bene :)
<vencizon> bene
<vencizon> arrivo al desktop openbox
<vencizon> come faccio a fare "termina sessione" per tornare a gdm?
<vencizon> continua a flashare la finestra :(
<enzotib> vencizon: è una sessione openbox pura?
<vencizon> enzotib: conosci il "termina sessione" da terminale?
<vencizon> enzotib: si, non c'è assolutamente nulla, solo tasto destro con il menu
<vencizon> ora sono nel terminale
<enzotib> vencizon: tasto destro Exit, non c'è?
<vencizon> si ma non torna li
<vencizon> da terminale non c'è?
<vencizon> provo exit u.u
<enzotib> vencizon: brutale: sudo service gdm restart
<vencizon> tasto destro -> exit | rimane una schermata nera con il puntatore fisso in alto a sinistra
<vencizon> provo il brute force :D
<vencizon> potrei formattare più facilmente, ma voglio arrivarci senza farlo
<enzotib> vencizon: = anagramma di vincenzo?
<vencizon> arguto! ;)
<vencizon> devo spiegarlo di solito
<vencizon> forse avendo lo stesso nome è più facile per te :)
<enzotib> infatti :)
<Mike_Hood> Salve a tutti
<vencizon> cmq sto ricaricando da live perchè si era bloccato, devo rimuovere di nuovo dmrc
<vencizon> enzotib: se modifico il file .dmrc mettendo Session=lubuntu può funzionare?
<enzotib> vencizon: non è che puoi metterci quello che vuoi, deve essere una stringa riconosciuta di gdm, e non so quali sono consentite
<vencizon> provo a cercare
<enzotib> vencizon: la cosa migliore e scegliere dal menu in basso al login
<vencizon> enzotib: solo che non mi compare all'avvio il menu in basso
<enzotib> vencizon: compare solo dopo che hai cliccato sull'utente, ma prima di mettere la password
<vencizon> ho selezionato di non chiedere la password all'avvio
<vencizon> quindi bypassa quel passaggio e arriva direttamente al desktop
<enzotib> vencizon: ah, ecco, sì
<gubi> salute a tutti
<gubi> ho un problema con gli effetti visivi
<enzotib> vencizon: puoi modifcare questa impostazione, almeno per il momento
<vencizon> in che modo
<vencizon> sempre da live intendo
<gubi> ho aggiunto un altro monitor e non mi si attivano più gli effetti visivi
<gubi> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Daniele> Ragazzi mi esce una schermata orrida, penso che quando non vedevo grub all'avvio ho calcato per avere il desktop non normale, posso rimediare in quelche modo e avere il classico gnome?!
<enzotib> vencizon: ora ti dico, cerco un attimo
<vencizon> enzotib: grazie
<D1G1U> qualcuno può aiutarmi ad installare hydra?
<enzotib> vencizon: crea il file /etc/gdm/custom.conf con il seguente contenuto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/616107/
<enzotib> vencizon: naturalmente sarà in realtà: /media/ubuntu/etc/gdm/custom.conf
<enzotib> vencizon: e il contenuto va un po' adattato, sostituisci "enzotib" con il tuo utente
<vencizon> enzotib: certo ;)
<lelebart> salve! ho aggiornato a ubuntu 11.04: bellissimo
<enzotib> vencizon: e Default Session = gnome non so, magari non metterla proprio quella riga
<vencizon> ma in questo modo mi chiede il login?
<enzotib> vencizon: sì, dovrebbe, cancella sempre il .dmrc
<vencizon> enzotib: perfetto, lo faccio un attimo e ti faccio sapere
<vencizon> enzotib: esisteva già il file, metto falso ad automaticlogin
<airgnox> come si entra da terminale nelle cartelle con nome con uno spazio ?
<enzotib> vencizon: sì
<enzotib> airgnox: cd "nome con spazio"
<airgnox> non trova la catella
<vencizon> oppure cd nome\ con\ spazio
<enzotib> airgnox: cd "nomeTAB
<airgnox> gia' grazie
<lelebart> è possibile spostare il launcher in basso, invece che a sx?
<vencizon> enzotib: tentativo vano! :( mi arrendo e formatto :(
<vencizon> lelebart: unity?
<lelebart> vencizon, sì :)
<enzotib> vencizon: scusa, dove hai messo falso?
<enzotib> lelebart: no, non si può spostare
<vencizon> lelebart: creo che non sia ancora possibile
<vencizon> credo*
<vencizon> ecco :D
<lelebart> vencizon, mannaggia :P
<vencizon> enzotib: AutomaticLoginEnable=false
<vencizon> ma mi carica lo splash screen e poi rimane fisso
<vencizon> non arriva al login
<vencizon> faccio prima a formattare, tanto non ho dati, è una nuova installazione
<enzotib> vencizon: e vabbè, che devo dirti
<vencizon> enzotib: non preoccuparti, il pc è datato quindi magari la colpa è sua ;)
<vencizon> enzotib: ho cmq imparato nuove cose :)
<airgnox> come cancello da terminale una cartella e le sue sottocartelle compresi i files nascosti ?
<enzotib> airgnox: rm -r nomecartella
<enzotib> !comandi | airgnox
<ubot-it> airgnox: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<airgnox> enzotib , grazie
<catai> ciao
<catai> ho bisogno di aiuto per evolution
<catai> a chi posso chiedere?
<enzotib> !chiedi | catai
<ubot-it> catai: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<DarkSun> notte
<Fire^fox> enzotib, ola
<catai> in una delle caselle di posta di evolution, nella cartella posta in arrivo, mi segnala che un messaggio da leggere, ma guardando nel dettaglio a destra, mi dice Non c'è alcun messaggio in questa caretlla
<catai> cartella
<enzotib> ciao Fire^fox
<enzotib> catai: hai mica qualche filtro?
<catai> come faccio a vederlo?
<catai> vado su Modifica, Filtri dei messaggi?
<enzotib> catai: no, semplicemente intendo nella casella di ricerca
<lelebart> come posso modificare il numero e la disposizione degli spazi di lavoro (10.4 compiz -> 11.04 unity)
<enzotib> catai: o nel filtro per tipo di messaggi (tutto, importanti, da fare, etc.)
<enzotib> lelebart: hai compizconfig-settings-manager?
<catai> enzotib: no, nessun filtro in nessuna delle due caselle
<enzotib> catai: prova a chiuderlo e a riavviare evolution, una volta lo ha fatto anche a me
<catai> enzotib: l'ho fatto ma non succede niente, è una settimana circa che me lo fa
<lelebart> enzotib, come faccio a dirti sì o no? : comando non trovato
<enzotib> lelebart: dpkg -l | grep compizconfig-settings-manager
<enzotib> catai: non so, allora
<catai> enzotib: ti posto la schrmata?
<enzotib> catai: boh, proviamo a vedere
<enzotib> !imagebin | catai
<ubot-it> catai: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<lelebart> enzotib, sì sì. dai, lo trovo in impostazioni di sistema
<enzotib> lelebart: sì, infatti
<lelebart> enzotib, ehe, con il menu nuovo mi devo adattare
<catai> enzotib: http://imagebin.org/156354
<enzotib> catai: vedo, ma non mi viene nessuna idea
<lelebart> enzotib: ok, ed ora?
<catai> enzotib: vabbè, sarà per un'altra volta
<enzotib> lelebart: general options
<enzotib> lelebart: ultimo tab, desktop size
<andreacocco87> posso chiedere una info ragazzi sono nuovo di ubutu!!!
<enzotib> !chiedi | andreacocco87
<ubot-it> andreacocco87: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<lelebart> enzotib: grazie ^-^
<andreacocco87> ho scaricato il file dal sito....ora immagino che lo devo copiare su un dvd???
<enzotib> andreacocco87: che file?
<lelebart> enzotib: sai se sia possibile spostare il luncher in basso, invece che a averlo sinistra?
<lelebart> *averlo a
<enzotib> lelebart: ti avevo già risposto: no, non si può
<andreacocco87> ubuntu!!!!
<enzotib> andreacocco87: allora non sei nuovo, sei ancora su windows
<enzotib> !installazione | andreacocco87
<ubot-it> andreacocco87: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<lelebart> enzotib: scusa, avevo letto solo la risposta di vencizon. non si può per ora, o non si potrà mai neppure in futuro? rumors?
<enzotib> lelebart: questo non lo so
<andreacocco87> ottimo....ti volevo chiedere un'altra cosa....(perdona se non uso il linguaggio giusto)...non capisco come funziona la modalità di accesso all'os! nel senso come faccio a dire al mio pc che voglio lavorare su windows piuttosto che ubuntu!!!
<enzotib> andreacocco87: all'avvio ti si presenterò un menu testuale, dove con le frecce potrai selezionare tra due o più righe, ciascuna rappresenta un OS o una modalità
<enzotib> andreacocco87: quello di chiama GRUB = Grand Unified Boot Loader
<enzotib> andreacocco87: tipicamente ne avrai quattro: Ubuntu, Ubuntu in modalità rispristino, Check della memoria e WIndows
<andreacocco87> ti chiedo queste cose xkè devo recuperare dei dati nel mio hd...ogni software che funzioni con windows non vede nessun tipo di file...e mi hanno consigliato di usare ubuntu in quanto potrebbe vederli...quindi io lo userei solo x provare a ripristinare i dati che non sono più visibili nel mio hd
<enzotib> andreacocco87: e allora non è necessario installarlo, puoi anche usarlo da livecd
<andreacocco87> ...sperando ovviamente di non fare un altro buco nell'acqua
<stevr1it> salve qualcosa mi sta riempiendo la home molto velocemente e non so cosa sia.  Mi restano 800mb liberi .
<andreacocco87> ottimo grazie mille enzotib!!!
<lelebart> e scomparso wicd?
<enzotib> stevr1it: (export GLOBIGNORE=.; du -s ~/*) | sort -nr | head
<enzotib> !pastebin | stevr1it
<ubot-it> stevr1it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<stevr1it> enzotib, ciok
<enzotib> !info wicd
<lelebart> !info wicd
<lelebart> -.-
<stevr1it> enzotib,  mi dice che c'è un errore
<ubot-it> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager - metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.0+ds1-6 (natty), package size 7 kB, installed size 56 kB
<ubot-it> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager - metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.0+ds1-6 (natty), package size 7 kB, installed size 56 kB
<enzotib> stevr1it: che errore?
<stevr1it> enzotib, aspetta
<lelebart> enzotib: dove trovo le impostazioni di wicd, o meglio dove trovo wicd?
<stevr1it> enzotib, non si pare nemmeno firefox
<stevr1it> apre
<sakuragno> buonasera
<enzotib> lelebart: mai usato, dovresti lanciare wicd-client oppure wicd-gtk
<stevr1it> enzo riavvio e cerco di vedere cos'è a dopo ciao
<enzotib> ciao
<sakuragno> ho una stampante multifunzione canon mp160 ho installato xsane ma seppure ogni tanto mi fa fare l'anteprima di scan, in realtà non vede nulla.. cioè non appare niente.. e poco dopo mi dice cmq ad ogni prova che c'è stato un errore di comunicazioe. qualcuno può aiutarmi a far riconoscere lo scanner? la stampante funziona perfettamente
<catai> ho trovato
<catai> è bastato cambiare l'account da IMAP  a IMAP + e il messaggio fantasma è sparito, si trattava di Alice.it
<catai> ciao a tutti e buonanotte
<sakuragno> hmmm
<sakuragno> ho anche seguito le istruzioni sul forum ma il comando tar xvf mi dice che non è possibile farenulla  ^^;;
<sakuragno> nessuno?
<sakuragno> :(
<stevr1it> enzotib, eccomi ho cercato di fermare quel qualcosa che mi ha riempito la home prima di bloccare tutto. allora ricomincio.
<stevr1it> enzotib,  devo da terminale digitare auesto no? (export GLOBIGNORE=.; du -s ~/*) | sort -nr | head
<stevr1it> enzotib, trovato è un .xsession-errors nella home da 16 gb
<sakuragno> lo so che non è un problema esagerato, ma qualcuno sa darmi una mano?
<raven> ehm ciao
<raven> volevo un aiutino
<raven> se possibile
<raven> ho instalato ubuntu natty
<raven> a 64 bit perche' ho 4 giga di ram
<raven> e siccome amo thunderbird
<raven> ho instalalto tale prog e tolto evolution disinstallandolo solo dal software center
<raven> poi ho tolto i lmenu di evo dal memenu e integrato quell odi thunderbird
<raven> finqui' perfetto
<raven> solo che ora
<raven> non mi da impostazione orologio e data
<raven> quando clicco impostazione ora e data in alto non mi da il menu
<raven> cioe' e' andata bene l'integrazione di thunderbird al posto di evo
<raven> sol oche ora
<raven> non mi fa aprire quel menu
<raven> presumo che il calendario di ubuntu sia culo e camicia con evo
<raven> c'e' qualcuno^
<andreacocco87> enzotib...perdona l'ignoranza...ho copiato ubuntu sul cd...ho riacceso...ho avviato la modalità bios (f2)...ma le uniche cose che trovo sono: Windows 7 e diagnostica memoria windows...come posso far partire il cd??
<raven> nel bios devi mettere l'unita' cd come prima unita' di boot
<andreacocco87> eh ma non la trovo raven....ci sono solo quelle 2 che ho menzionato
<raven> che strano ti dice windows...io ho il bios phoenix e mi da il nome del hard disk sarebe hitachi e poi il nome del lettore cd pioneer
<andreacocco87> ho spinto f2 e mi ha dato il windows boot manager...qui posso selezionare con il tab solo le 2 voci di prima
<raven> allora fa cosi
<raven> appena avvii premi canc
<raven> continuamente
<andreacocco87> ok
<raven> alcuni bios rispondono a quel tasto
<raven> pero' m iracocmando
<raven> raccomando quando muovi i boot in bios
<raven> il bios e' molto molto importante
<raven> guarda bene cosa fai
<fleurtherock> ripropongo il mio problema
<andreacocco87> cazz....allora è meglio che non gli metto le mani dietro...non vorrei fare un macello...volevo solo far partire il livecd di ubuntu x leggere dei file persi nel mio hd ma la questione scotta mi sa
<fleurtherock> ho installato la versione 11.04 ma la velocità di navigazione si riduce rispetto alla 10.10
<andreacocco87> se hai qualche sopluzione migliore raven ti ascolto
<raven> fleur non saprei
<fleurtherock> questo avviene in tutte le modalità di download: da synaptic, ubuntu software center, dall'aggiornamento del supporto lingue e da download di file da web
<raven> se windows funziona
<fleurtherock> cosa potrebbe influire su questo?
<fleurtherock> si riduce al massimo a 25 kb/sec
<raven> forse i driver della nuova versione del kernel
<raven> se windows funziona ci sono prog appositi per il recupero file andrea
<raven> cerca su google
<andreacocco87> ah già battuta questa strada raven...recuva, photorec...vedono tutto forchè il mio hd....mi hanno consigliato di andare su ubuntu xke a detta di molti "windows non cancella mai i file....mentre ubuntu si...quindi è possibile recuperarli con qst os nel caso non li si vedono dall'hd"
<raven> beh se entri nel bios c'e' una scheda boot e ti dice con quali tasti puoi spostare l'unita cd per prima unita di boot
<raven> segui le istruzioni del bios
<raven> puoi farcela non e' diffice
<fleurtherock> quando ho cercato di installare la lingua italiana dal supporto lingue, il pc ha cercato di installare una cosa che chiama jockey o un qualcosa di simile cos'è?
<andreacocco87> le ho proprio davanti quelle del sito...ma non riesco ad accedere a questo biosphoenix...nemmeno con il canc zio bel!!!!!
<raven> non so fleur uso linux da molto ma da poco ubuntu ero un utilizzatore incallito di fedora che e' molto diversa
<raven> e tralatro provengo da freebsd
<raven> prima di fedora..
<raven> prova xcon esc
<raven> uno sara...
<andreacocco87> andiamo ad esclusione...adesso provo
<raven> ma e' un portatile?
<andreacocco87> si si raven
<andreacocco87> portatile vaio
<raven> non ti dice nella schermata di avvio del bios un tasto?
<raven> per accedervi?
<raven> il vaio??? oddio la sony no e' strunsa
<raven> nel senso che la sony adora rendere tutto difficile...
<andreacocco87> vedo...
<raven> figurati che mio cugino
<raven> ha il vaio
<raven> non ci puo' instalalre i driver proprietari nvidia
<raven> solo driver certificati da soby -.-
<raven> sony
<andreacocco87> ah si si lo so....altrimenti, nel portatile ad esempio, non ti vanno più i tasti funzione se fai quel gioco lì
<raven> io ho un acer
<raven> e con linux
<raven> non mi funziona il volume touch
<raven> fanno i driver solo per windows
<raven> anche se ho ovviato assegnando il volume piu e meno su f11 e f12
<andreacocco87> eh beh quella è una questione di sviluppo dell'os
<raven> gia
<raven> spero che linux introduca ancora piu driver nel kernel
<andreacocco87> ma guarda io non lo uso tanto...anzi direi nulla mi sono imbattuto nella questione x vedere di leggere questi benedetti file nell'hd senza i freeware x windows al momento inefficienti come pochi
<raven> rimpiango il buon vecchio freebsd
<raven> non aveva integrazioni come queste
<raven> elimino evolution metto thunderbird per la posta
<raven> e non m ifunziona il calendario -.-
<andreacocco87> non riesco a far partire il dvd su cui ho ubuntu quando sono dentro windows??no vero sarebbe troppo bello
<raven> amico mio
<raven> ti do la brutta notizia
<raven> e' la sony
<raven> che rompe le nespole
<raven> a quanto pare fa parco chiuso
<raven> decide lei per te
<raven> cosa puoi fare o meno
<andreacocco87> vabbè....lo metto sul minipc...è un samsung...è un carroarmato!!!!!
<raven> eheh meno mel
<raven> male
<raven> sai qual'e' il miglior portatile?
<raven> dove ci puoi tutto?
<raven> facile i dell
<raven> sono ottimi
<raven> comprare oggi prenderei un dell
<andreacocco87> non a caso fanno la pubblicità il sito di ubuntu...lo schermo della dell...vabbè cmq grazie 1000 raven...nonostante il mio insuccesso mi hai dato qualche dritta
<andreacocco87> mi scollego un attimo...forse riesco a installarlo sul mini anche la usb
<sakuragno> ciao sono tornato a rompere le scatole, qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<gubi> ciao ragazzi
<gubi> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<bobbybong> |qualcuno
<sakuragno> ciao
<sakuragno> quale è il tuo problema?
<sakuragno> beh ... non c'è nessun problema
<sakuragno> :D
<sakuragno> anche a me serve un aiuto
<sakuragno> non riesco a far funzionare lo scanner di una multifunzione canon mp160
<sakuragno> la stampante funziona perfettamente (non ho manco dovuto installare i driver
<sakuragno> ma lo scanner, benkè sia xane che simple scan lo riconoscono
<sakuragno> non riescono a comunicare e quindi non mi fa la scansione... suggerimenti?
<sakuragno> quale  il tuo problema
<sakuragno> qualcuno
<sakuragno> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<sakuragno> non riescono a comunicare e quindi non mi fa la scansione... suggerimenti? più tecnica di cos' :D
#ubuntu-it 2011-06-02
<gubi> salute a tutti
<gubi> c'è qualcuno?
<gubi> ho aggiunto un monitor al mio pc e ubuntu mi ha disattivato gli effetti aggiuntivi... In base a quale criterio i monitor non vanno bene?
<sakuragno> buonasera
<sakuragno> ho un problema con una stampante multifunzione canon mp160. ovvero.. la stampante funziona perfettamente (anke se non mi vede i livelli dell'inkiostro) .. lo scanner.. quando provo a fare una scansione con simple scan o con xsane se premo su acquisisci anteprima, il laser dello scanner va avanti e legge tutta la pagina.. ma nel momento di comunicarlo al pc... avviene un errore di comunicazione.. dopodichè anche provando a riacquis
<sakuragno> ire l'anteprima.. nulla da fare. uso xubuntu10.10 (ma immagino che la soluzione per unbutu10.10 sia equivalente
<sakuragno> c'è nessuno?
<sakuragno> prova
<sakuragno> prova
<sakuragno> prova
<FloodBotIt1> sakuragno: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<sakuragno> pronto?
<sakuragno> ciao
<Odo> Giorno
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<kalce> buongiorno a tutti
<kalce> uso il 10.04 . Normalmente come client di posta uso il thunderbird ( che mi funziona benissimo ) . Per altre mail volevo provare il sea monkey, ma non riesco a configurarlo. Ho provato le stesse impostazioni del thunder ma non funzionano....
<Ab3L> ciao. ho abbandonato ubuntu in favore di kubuntu (almeno temporaneamente). tuttavia ho un paio di cose che mi disturbano alle quali non riesco a fare capo. la prima è che dopo ogni login ho una finestra KDaemon che vuole accedere al wallet e mi richiede la password (in gnome non accadeva). In secondo luogo i dischi esterni usb non sono montati automaticamente (devo cliccare su un'icona nel
<Ab3L> pannello, scegliere l'harddisk voluto e dire di aprirlo)
<Ab3L> anche questa opzione vorrei fosse automatizzata.
<buzzyal73> buongiorno a tutti, qualcuno può aiutarmi con il boot di Ubuntu 10.04? Il pc impiega 10 minuti ad avviarsi...
<ShaPunl96> 'giorno
<glpiana> ola
<buzzyal73> buongiorno a tutti, qualcuno può aiutarmi con il boot di Ubuntu 10.04? Il pc impiega 10 minuti ad avviarsi...
<buzzyal73> aiuto...
<buzzyal73> non c'è proprio nessuno che possa aiutarmi col boot?
<gubi> buondì, ho un problema: aggiungendo un monitor ubuntu mi ha disattivato gli effetti aggiuntivi. C'è un modo per riacchiapparli? In base a quale criterio i monitor non vanno bene per gli effetti aggiuntivi? Grazie
<mik__> ciao a tutti
<mik__> volevo comprarmi un notebook,ho visto un toshiba c660_13q a 399 euro
<mik__> qualcuno a qualche consiglio? grazie.
<ErVito> mik__: salta in -chat per queste cose.
<ErVito> !chat | mik
<ubot-it> mik: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fredd> ciao a tutti, chi sa dirmi come fare partire all' avvio del pc windows anziche di ubuntu?
<fredd> ho usato start-up manager, ma niente
<fredd> attempt me lo dici tu come devo fare? :)
<attempt> fredd aspetta un attimo
<fredd> va bene
<attempt> fredd cat /etc/grub.d e metti in paste
<attempt> fredd no. fai ls /etc/grub.d  copi in paste il risultato.
<fredd> attempt va bene
<attempt> ls /etc/grub.d/
<fredd> attempt paste quale era l'indirizzo?
<attempt> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fredd> attempt  http://paste.ubuntu.com/616527/
<attempt>     fredd sudo mv /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober /etc/grub.d/05_os-prober
<attempt> poi sudo update-grub
<fredd> va bene
<attempt> e vedi se ti elenca win per primo
<fredd> attempt, si mi da per primo win
<fredd> potrei riprovare a riavviare, lo faccio
<attempt> ora se riavvii ti parte win per primo. per far partire ubuntu devi entrare nel grub e sceglierlo. shift all'avvio. come sempre.
<fredd> ci provo
<fredd> attempt: grazie per l' ennesima volta ;)
<Hot> ciao,ho bisogno di un'aiuto,vorrei modificare un file di testo (/etc/X11/Xosview) ma mi dice che non ho i permessi
<enzotib> Hot: gksu gedit nomefile
<Hot> danke !
<Hot> cosa cambia tra gksu e su ? grazie
<enzotib> Hot: per le applicazioni grafiche è consigliato gksu, oppure kdesudo per kde, non so bene perché, una questione di ambiente
<Hot> ah grazie:9
<Hot> ciao
<enzotib> Hot: e di default gksu equivale più a sudo che a su
<Hot> altra domanda,secondo te,per customizzare xosview cosa devo aprire ? modificando il file sopra non cambia niente
<Hot> no,adesso va
<Hot> grazie :O
<Hot> enzotib, se voglio cancellare questo file,come faccio a far capire a gnome che sono root ?
<Hot> grazie
<sps> buongiorno
<sps> qualcuno può aiutarmi ad installare freewrl su ubuntu 10.04 lts 64 bit?
<sps> cerca sempre spidermonkey che non va su ubuntu
<enzotib> sps: dove lo hai preso sto freewrl?
<sps> ecco, http://freewrl.sourceforge.net/
<fester-> Buongiorno
<fester-> per quel discorso del make per pctv
<fester-> nel file di config. ho trovato : #include <linux/autoconf.h>
<fester-> non ho ben capito dove punta
<sps> nessuno sa aiutarmi?
<sps> potrei usare anche x3d-edit, ma gira su ubuntu?
<sps> https://savage.nps.edu/X3D-Edit/#Downloads
<alessandro_> salve a tutti, ho appena installato ubuntu 11.04, ma unity non è partito, come faccio a sapere che scheda video monta il mio notebook?
<alessandro_> buon giorno a tutti, vorrei sapere come faccio a vedere che scheda video monta il mio notebook
<seawolf> alessandro_ in shell dai questo comando lspci | grep VGA
<alessandro_> ok
<alessandro_> è una chrome, ma non mi funzionano gli effetti grafici cosa posso fare?
<alessandro_> posso abilitare il 3d?
<Alfasus> Salve, ho combinato un casino. Uso Kubuntu. No accedo al desktop. Ricevo un messaggio "No System tray ...."
<alessandro_> posso chiedere?
<fritz> scusate come posso modificare la risoluzione dello schermo?? vorrei impostarla a 1366x768 ma non è disponibile
<alessandro_> sono andato sul sito http://www.via.com.tw/en/support/drivers.jsp è mi sono scaricato i driver della mia scheda video, ma ho dovuto selezionare ubuntu 9.04, ma io ora ho istallato la 11.04, ciò è cosa giusta?
<DarkanseR> ciao [Enrico] ho messo una ram che ha 0 errori, ho fatto il memtest, infatti non risultano errori, però ancora non ho l'accelerazione 3d
<massimo18> DareDevil: ma la scheda grafica supporta il 3d?
<massimo18> ops
<massimo18> DarkanseR non DareDevil
<DareDevil> :)
<massimo18> DareDevil: sempre in mezzo stai
<DarkanseR> massimo18: è una scheda video ati radeon x1650 agpx8 512mb
<DarkanseR> sapphire dimenticavo
<DareDevil> :D!
<DarkanseR> e su windows gioco pure a trackmania nation forever :)
<massimo18> -.-
<DarkanseR> massimo18: ?
<DarkanseR> massimo18: comunque si supporta i 3d
<DarkanseR> che faccio?
<DarkanseR> enzotib: mi sapresti aiutare?
<DarkanseR> massimo18: ci sei?
<enzotib> DarkanseR: qual è il problema? non parte Unity?
<DarkanseR> enzotib: esattamente, e non ho l'acelerazione 3d, gli effetti grafici non ci sono e i giochi non vanno, perchè manca come detto prima, l'acelerazione 3d
<DarkanseR> allora?
<DarkanseR> enzotib: ti anticipo che è ati, quindi driver radeon, dovrei avere quelli che ci sono di default, ho solamente installato i meta-esential
<enzotib> DarkanseR: non è che ne capisco molto, ma sto cercando un prog che non ricordo per verificare se il tuo sistema supporta unity
<DarkanseR> enzotib: ok grazie
<DarkanseR> enzotib: l'altra volta ci stavamo lavorando con [Enrico] ma poi è uscito fuori che avevo la ram danneggiata, adesso l'ho cambiata, ho fatto il memtest e ci sono 0 errori... eppure ancora non vedo gli effetti grafici e nessuna acelerazione...
<enzotib> DarkanseR: probabilmente non dipendeva solo da quello, allora
<DarkanseR> adesso dovrebbe esserci [Enrico], credo, o almeno nella lista sembra attivo ora
<Alfasus> salve, come posso riattivare il desktop, che non vedo più?
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: pasta l'output di dmesg | grep radeon, glxinfo | grep render e anche il file /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<DarkanseR> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<DarkanseR> internet lento, aspe un sec
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: questo è il priumo comando
<DarkanseR> http://paste.ubuntu.com/616610/
<Framarchino> Un alternativa a Movie Maker è Cinelerra... Come posso fare per scaricarlo che non capisco se guardo in internet
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: ok fermo gli altri non servono
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: ok
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: probabilmente hai ancora un problema hw, [   14.545622] radeon 0000:01:00.0: object_init failed for (262144, 0x00000006)
<[Enrico]> questo errore è decisamente grave
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: devi andare in #radeon e chiedere
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: adesso la ram è apposto
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: ne ho messa una senza errori
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: non so parlare in inglese T_T e soprattutto non ho il canale
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: è ora di imparare temo
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: adesso ho il canale
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: dai aiutami un pò tu
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: fagli vedere il paste che hai fatto vedere a me
<DarkanseR> ok
<sps>  potrei usare x3d-edit, su ubuntu 64 bit? https://savage.nps.edu/X3D-Edit/#Downloads
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: neanche me rispondono :D
<gigirock> come sincronizzo il calendario in alto a destra con il calendario di google ?
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: :| che ti credi che stanno li che aspettano te? abbi pazienza e aspetta
<sps> e come si installa visto che non c'è una procedura ufficiale?
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: mi han detto una cosa che non so che significa
<DarkanseR> DarkanseR: did you compile in the bios?
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: non so cosa intenda, ma io gli risponderei semplicemente "it is a standard ubuntu <versione> install"
<DarkanseR> non mi hanno risposto più
<[Enrico]> essanta madre, *pazienza*, pa-zien-za
<massimo18> lol
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: me stanno ad ignorà :|
<DarkanseR> mi stanno a dì un sacco di cose ma non sto capendo una cippa
<DarkanseR> aiutoooo O_O
<[Enrico]> vado a mngiare
<[Enrico]> bye
<DarkanseR> come si dice
<DarkanseR> cosa devo fare?
<sps> come si installa x3d-edit visto che non c'è una procedura ufficiale?
<massimo18> !info x3d-edit
<ubot-it> Package x3d-edit does not exist in natty
<massimo18> sps: non essendo ufficiale non c'è supporto
<sps> massimo18, no, na io non dico dai repository ma da qui: https://savage.nps.edu/X3D-Edit/#Licenses
<DarkanseR> io sono l'unico a cui non funziona l'accelerazione 3d e nessuno può aiutarmi O_O neanche quelli di radeon, mi sa che sti driver sono veramente penosi O_O
<massimo18> sps: qui solo cose ufficiali
<massimo18> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<DareDevil> volevo sapere il vostro parere su Linux Mint 11 "Katya"
<DareDevil> mi sembra una distro molto pulita
<alessandro_> ragazzi come posso far funzionare i driver 3d?
<fleurtherock> ciao ho installato virtualbox
<fleurtherock> ultima versione
<fleurtherock> mi esce questo msg
<fleurtherock> The VirtualBox Linux kernel driver (vboxdrv) is either not loaded or there is a permission problem with /dev/vboxdrv. Please reinstall the kernel module by executing
<fleurtherock> '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup'
<fleurtherock> as root. Users of Ubuntu, Fedora or Mandriva should install the DKMS package first. This package keeps track of Linux kernel changes and recompiles the vboxdrv kernel module if necessary.
<fleurtherock> scusate
<FloodBotIt1> fleurtherock: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<fleurtherock> vero che non è installato il kernel?
<DareDevil> come si faceva a visualizzare tutte le cartelle della home? qual'era la combinazione di tasti?
<massimo18> lol
<massimo18> DareDevil: sei sul canale di supporto di ubuntu non di mint
<enzotib> fleurtherock: dpkg -l | grep dkms
<fleurtherock> enzotib, ma perchè uccede questo?
<fleurtherock> io virtualbox 4 l'ho scaricato dal web
<enzotib> fleurtherock: hai fatto quel comando?
<fleurtherock> da terminale si
<enzotib> fleurtherock: output?
<fleurtherock> ii  dkms                                  2.1.1.2-3ubuntu1.1                                Dynamic Kernel Module Support Framework
<fleurtherock> fleurtherock@ubuntu:~$ sudo dpkg -l | grep dkms
<enzotib> fleurtherock: sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<alessandro_> è possibile che non ci sia un modo per far funzionare la mia scheda video con unity?
<[Enrico]> alessandro_: che scheda video è?
<alessandro_> una chrome
<[Enrico]> alessandro_: no non c'è modo
<alessandro_> capisco, quindi devo tornare con la 10.04?
<[Enrico]> alessandro_: purtroppo il produttore delle schede chrome non collabora con i driver
<[Enrico]> alessandro_: no, puoi usare gnome o kde o xfce o tutti gli altri DE, ma unity no
<[Enrico]> alessandro_: consiglio per il futuro: le schede che funzionano su linux sono nvidia AMD/ati, intel
<alessandro_> fatemi capire bene, posso rimanere con la 11.04 ed avere gli stessi effetti della 10.04 o devo rinstallare e passare dinuovo sulla 10.04.
<[Enrico]> alessandro_: che effetti avevi nella 10.04?
<alessandro_> i soliti, finestre che ondeggiano e doky come barra
<[Enrico]> alessandro_: ah capisco..... beh puoi provare a metterli anche nella 11.04 cerca qualche guida
<[Enrico]> però non so quanto sia facile
<enzotib> alessandro_: se parti con Ubuntu classico avrai comunque gli effetti standard, senza unity, poi probabilmente puoi modificare da compizconfig-settings-manager
<Angel_Demon> Salve :)
<Angel_Demon> Ho bisogno di alcuni consigli, posso chiedere? :)
<enzotib> !chiedi | Angel_Demon
<ubot-it> Angel_Demon: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Angel_Demon> Ok.
<alessandro_> e se installo lubuntu o linux mint 11.04  posso risolvere il mio problema?
<Angel_Demon> Allora, volevo chiedere se è possibile eliminare il nuovo menu' laterale di ubuntu.
<Angel_Demon> volevo ripristinare i menu in alto.
<alessandro_> il notebook in questione e un amilo li 1705
<enzotib> Angel_Demon: al login, scegli Ubuntu classico
<Angel_Demon> enzotib ok grazie.
<enzotib> alessandro_: no private messages, please
<alessandro_> scusa non sapevo come richiamare
<enzotib> alessandro_: basta che scrivi qui
<alessandro_> ok
<enzotib> alessandro_: alla finestra di login, selezioni l'utente e dopo compare un menu in basso, dove, prima di inserire la password, puoi scegliere Ubuntu classico
<ciccio357> ciao a tutti sono nuovo di ubuntu e almeno per ora non ci capisco molto ho installato la 11.4 sul mio portatile un compaq nx 7300 ma non riesco in nessun modo a far funzionare la rete wi-fi mi sapete aiutare?
<enzotib> ciccio357: io ho un nx7300
<alessandro_> ps comunque ubuntu mi parte con la vecchia schermata centra qualcosa?
<enzotib> alessandro_: che sarebbe la vecchia scheramta?
<enzotib> schermata*
<ciccio357> ciao enzotib a te funziona la scheda wi-fi?
<alessandro_> la classica con le due barre sopra e sotto
<enzotib> ciccio357: sì
<enzotib> alessandro_: e quello è ubuntu classico
<ciccio357> come devo fare?
<enzotib> ciccio357: la lista delle reti la vedi?
<ciccio357> no
<alessandro_> quindi qualche effetto grafico lo posso avere con compiz o niente proprio
<enzotib> ciccio357: in alto a destra hai l'icona di network manager, cliccaci sopra
<ciccio357> in alto a destra ho solo il simbolo del bluetooth
<enzotib> alessandro_: dpkg -l | grep compizconfig-settings-manager
<enzotib> ciccio357: da terminale: iwconfig
<enzotib> !pastebin | ciccio357
<ubot-it> ciccio357: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ciccio357> non mi picchiate non so neanche come si apre il terminale
<enzotib> ciccio357: Applicazioni->Accessori->Terminale
<alessandro_> non mi ha dato nessun errore
<enzotib> alessandro_: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<ciccio357> mi esce questo dal terminale una volta lanciato il comando iwconfig  lo        no wireless extensions.  eth0      no wireless extensions.
<enzotib> ciccio357: c'è pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<enzotib> ciccio357: lspci | grep -i wireless
<alessandro_> cerco di attivare le finestre tremolanti ma non succede nulla
<Taravel> ciao,
<enzotib> alessandro_: da dove?
<alessandro_> da sistema compiz
<Taravel> ho aperto l'ubuntu software center ma se ricerco un programma o apro una categoria di programmi appare il simbolo di attendere ma rimane li a girare...è da un po' di giorni che lo fa
<Taravel> come posso fare a ripristinare il corretto uso?
<alessandro_> sistema preferenze gestore conf. compiz
<ciccio357> ci sarà anche pastebin ma ci capisco sempre meno
<enzotib> Taravel: potresti cancellare la dir nascosta di software center
<ciccio357> allora ricapitolando in alto a destra si sono 2 icone una ha il simbolo del bluetooth e l'altra due frecce e da nessuna parte vedo la rete wifi
<Taravel> enzotib: dove la trovo?
<Angel_Demon> enzotib qual'è la differenza tra wubi e ubuntu installato direttamente?
<madadam1> salve, conoscete qual è il nome della categoria dei programmi che consentono di filmare il desktop, quelli utilizzati per creare i video tutorial
<ciccio357> enzotib ci sei ancora?
<Holden> madadam1, screencasting programs
<madadam1> Holden, graie
<Angel_Demon> qual è la differenza tra wubi e ubuntu installato direttamente?
<ciccio357> ascolta io di ubuntu non ne so niete ne consegue che non so unare neanche poste bin  somma parto da zero
<max74> buingiorno a tutti sono massimo
<max74> ho un problema audio con il mio pc
<max74> ubuntu versione 10.10
<max74> il mio pc è collegato a televisore tramite hdmi
<max74> ho paura che il problema sia questo
<Angel_Demon> Holden
<max74> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<Holden> Angel_Demon, ?
<Angel_Demon> Holden: qual è la differenza tra wubi e ubuntu installato direttamente?
<ciccio357> allora come si usa pate bin?é
<Holden> Angel_Demon, hai provato a cercare su google? o sul wiki?
<Angel_Demon> Holden certo
<Holden> !wubi
<ubot-it> wubi is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Wubi
<Holden> Angel_Demon, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<Angel_Demon> grazie Holden :)
<ciccio357> enzotib si mi puoi dare una mano bene se no pazienza tolgo il disturbo
<Holden> Angel_Demon, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wubi
<Holden> Angel_Demon, su wikipedia è spiegato bene
<Angel_Demon> :D
<Angel_Demon> grazie
<lance> ciao a tutti
<max74> non conosco ubuntu
<max74> nessuno mi può aiutare?
<max74> forse devo configurare nvidia?
<Holden> !qualcuno | max74
<ubot-it> max74: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<max74> l'ho già fatta
<max74> ho un problema audio con ubuntu
<Holden> max74, allora probabilmente nessuno sa aiutarti :)
<max74> non sento nulla e temop che dipenda dal collegamento tramite hdmi al televisore
<ciccio357> allora sono 20 minuti che sono qui e non ne ho cavato un ragno da un buco e poi ci si lamenta se la gente rimane in winzozz
<max74> grazie lo stesso
<Guest88600> in sbaglio ho cancellato applet network manager come faccio a rimetterlo?
<max74> qualcuno sa entrare nel bios di un pc marca zotac?
<massimo18> !pazienza | ciccio357
<ubot-it> ciccio357: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<Angel_Demon> ciccio357 bene, vai da bill :D
<Angel_Demon> apprezzateli.
<ciccio357> angel classica risposta da imcecille senza offesa e
<max74> qualcuno sa configurare la scheda grafica nvidia ion 2?
<Angel_Demon> ciccio357 non preoccuparti, :D
<kuix> salve a tutti ragazzi :)
<bobbybong> ciao
<ciccio357> in 20 minuti lìunico che mi ha risposto non ha fatto altro che scrivere poste bin ..............
<Angel_Demon> ciccio357 poste bin?
<Angel_Demon> forse pastebin.
<kuix> XD
<ciccio357> ma chi se ne fotte ho solo riportato ilmio problema costa tanto rispondere con un po di cortesia?
<Holden> ciccio357, ma nessuno qui è pagato per risponderti... magari la gente non sa come aiutarti o sta facendo altro... ci sono comunque gli altri strumenti messi a disposizione della comunita, come wiki, forums, etc
<massimo18> ciccio357: scusami ma hai letto i vari messaggi?
<massimo18> ciccio357: se non leggi e fai quello che ti si dice impossibile aiutarti
<ciccio357> enzotib ha il mio stesso portatile e l'unica cosa che ha scritto è usa pastebin? che per altro nulla centra con il mio problema
<massimo18> ciccio357: ti ha chiesto di usare pastebin per vederedi risolvere il problema di configurazione se tu non vuoi farlo il problema è tuo
<massimo18> e con questo fine OT
<massimo18> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ciccio357> ma se non so come si usa abbi pazienza
<ciccio357> uniamo un problema ad un altro o sbaglio?
<massimo18> !paste | ciccio357
<ubot-it> ciccio357: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ciccio357> le ho mangiate prima le paste te possino
<ciccio357> mi apre una pagina ci incollu
<massimo18> ok ciao
<massimo18> .
<ciccio357> un testo e poi che faccio?
<kuix>  ragazzo domandaa... allora: io ho creato un soft in c++ per win osx e linux ora però sono su linux e vorrei creargli una interfaccia grafica... cosa mi consigliate? grazie :)
<Holden> kuix, hmm, questo mi sembra un argomento per la chat, vai su #ubuntu-it-chat
<kuix> ok grazie Holden
<sps> nessuno sa indicarmi come installare su ubuntu 10.04 64 bit il programma x3d-edit che trovo qua: https://savage.nps.edu/X3D-Edit/#Overview  ? Grazie
<ciccio357> cortesemente come si usa pastebin?
<airgnox> apri la pagina di pastebin gli incolli sopra il testo che vuoi scrivi il tuo nick in alto
<airgnox> salvi e copi l'indirizzo della pagina web qua
<ciccio357> http://paste.ubuntu.com/616718/
<massimo18> lol
<massimo18> ciccio357: hai capito tutto
<ciccio357> ovvero non ho capito un tubo?
<bobbybong> !wifi | ciccio357
<ubot-it> ciccio357: wireless is Sezione dedicata ai disposivi senza fili: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili - Risoluzione problemi comuni legati al WiFi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<max74> ciao atutti
<max74> ho un problema su ubuntu 10.10
<sonolello_> cioa max...a chi lo dici??
<ciccio357> ci sono già stato 20 vlte in quei siti ma alla fine o uno sa usare ubuntu o non se ne esce
<sonolello_> io pure sto incasinato :-)
<max74> ciao  a tutti
<ciccio357> serve uno con lo stesso pc e che abbia la pazienza di seguire il problema
<sonolello_> ciccio mi sai dire come configuarre empathy ..con irc??
<max74> il problema è questo
<max74> ossia non sento nulla
<max74> giorni fa ho temntato di risolvere il problema audio
<ciccio357> ho appena installato ubuntu la massino ti so dire come accendere il pc......hihihihihih
<max74> ma ora non riesco più ad entrare tra nella schermata audio mi appare la dicitura audio in attesa di risposta
<sonolello_> hahahha annamo bene
<sonolello_> siamo a cavallo allora  :-)
<max74> ho provato di tutto
<max74> premetto che il mio pc è collegato tramite hdmi al mio televisore
<sonolello_> io sto alla 10.04   la 10.10 non la gradisco per ora
<alessandro_> domanda conviene installare di più lubuntu o linux mint?
<ciccio357> dillo a me e da glieri che cerco di far funzionare la scheda wi-fi del portatile........
<max74> sapete almeno come configurare la scheda invidia nella schermata di configurazione?
<sonolello_> ale non lo so io con ubuntu mi ci trovo bene ormai da anni..
<max74> nvidia
<Taravel> ho provato sudo apt-get update ma mi da il seguente errore:  http://pastebin.com/eSVceZFm
<sonolello_> max devi essere cnnesso a internet e scaricare i driver di terze parti
<max74> qualcuno di voi ha un pc zotac?
<sonolello_> zotac ela scheda video
<sonolello_> e solo il produttore
<max74> mini pc
<max74> è il pc
<sonolello_> un compatto..
<max74> la scheda madre nvidia
<max74> ion 2
<max74> processore atom d525
<alessandro_> il problema è la scheda video in quanto unity non la riconosce per cui niente effetti grafici, ho provato la 10.04 e la 10.10 ma sembra andare un po lento
<Angel_Demon> ragazzi, esiste una versione di autocad per ubuntu?
<alessandro_> qcad
<Angel_Demon> alessandro_ è identico?
<max74> comunque per me sarebbe importatnte riavere la possibilità di entrare nella schermata audio
<alessandro_> no ed è solo 2d, ma se ti serve per fare cose tue va bennissimo
<max74> c'è un modo per resettare comndi dati male che hanno portato a questo?
<bobbybong> max74, alsamixer
<max74> vorrei reinstalle ubuntu
<max74> ciao bobbybong
<H4ck3r> max74, perché non riesci più ad entrarci?
<max74> so il comando uso alsamixer?
<max74> sudo alsamixer
<H4ck3r> senza sudo
<max74> e poi?
<ciccio357> come primo impatto  osx è su un altro pianeta speriamo in seguito di cambiare idea
<H4ck3r> comunque il problema tuo
<max74> ho fatto
<H4ck3r> credo sia pulsaudio bloccato
<H4ck3r> o morto
<max74> che devo fare ora?
<max74> dici a me h4ck3?
<H4ck3r> li regoli il volume di alsa
<H4ck3r> si max74
<max74> dimmi come fare per favore
<H4ck3r> sulla schermata dell'audio non ti ci va perché è bloccato pulseaudio credo
<max74> come si fa a sbloccarlo?
<H4ck3r> sinceramente non so cosa lo può aver causato
<H4ck3r> però sicuramente è pulseaudio
<max74> per me un comando mio errato
<gigirock> raga ma adesso come si fa 'take screenshot' ?
<max74> magari ho mal interpretato qualche forum
<max74> comunque qyuesto blocco c'è stato subito dopo aver dato dei comandi ma non ricordo quali
<max74> ero partito da alsamixer
<max74> e poi ho dato altri comandi suggeriti su un forum
<max74> mi puoi aiutare?
<max74> aplay -D plughw:1,3 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<max74> ho sbagliato
<max74> grazie lo stesso
<bobbybong>  history
<max74> bobbybong mi sai aiutare?
<sonolello> mi leggete?? :-)
<bobbybong> vedi i comandi hai dato
<max74> non ricordo
<sonolello> basterebbe un si grazie
<bobbybong>  history
<bobbybong> vedi i comandi hai dato
<max74> mi ricordo solo una parola che c'era nella riga di comando "module"
<sps> ragazzi, ma riuscite a vedere i miei post?
<bobbybong> max74, ti funzionava prima l'audio?
<max74> sonolello ti leggo
<max74> no
<max74> non mi funzionava
<Angel_Demon> ragazzi dove trovo la lista di tutti i comandi di ubottu-it?
<sonolello> grazie perfetto  risolto grazie
<max74> per questo ho smanettato molto
<Angel_Demon> ubot-it *
<max74> forse ho fatto più danni di prima
<bobbybong> neanche da live
<bobbybong> ?
<max74> non so se è un problema di collegamento tramite hdmi
<max74> da live non ho provato
<max74> ho installato direttamnte ubuntu per la prima volta 10 gg fa
<max74> la soluzione potrebbe essere reinstallare ubuntu
<max74> ma non riesco ad entrare nel bios del mio pc zotac
<max74> comprato da poco
<max74> non ho un lettore dvd e quindi devo instllarlo da usb
<max74> ma se non impoosto l'avvio da usb non posso lanciare ubuntu nuovamente
<max74> scusate
<max74> mi sa che pretendo troppo da voi
<max74> ma di ubntu non ci capisco nulla
<max74> grazie lo stesso
<bobbybong> come lo hai installato quello che non ha l'audio
<max74> la prima volta non è un problema+
<max74> perchè il pc va a leggere il disco dove lo trova
<max74> ma la seconda volta parte da hard disk
<max74> e quindi se non e quindi se non entro nel bios non posso installare di nuovo ubuntu
<bobbybong> hai comprato un pc senza sistema operativo?
<frigOvuotO__> ciao
<max74> si
<max74> invece la mia inesperienza mi ha reso tutto più difficile
<max74> ero sicuro che con ubuntu mi sarei trovato bene
<bobbybong> per entrare nel bios puoi provare F3 F8 canc
<bobbybong> F2
<max74> li ho provati tutti
<max74> ma non c'è stato verso
<bobbybong> poi di solito con il pc ti danno anche dei pseudo manuali leggili
<bobbybong> li c'è scritto
<max74> rppoverò così grazie
<bobbybong> come entrare nel bios
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<marius7> giorno
<frigOvuotO__> ciao
<frigOvuotO__> sto installando ubuntu 11 su un portatile che ha win7, vorrei installare ubuntu su un hd esterno in fat32 ma vorrei mantenere win7 in modo che al riavvio posso scegliere il sistema operativo...adesso sto installando da live e mi da tre opzioni a)installa ubuntu a fianco di win7 b)sostituisci win7 c)altro ....cosa scelgo?
<jester-> frigOvuotO__: perchè mai in fat
<alessandro_> ciao a tutti
<frigOvuotO__> mio fratello lo ha formattato in fat 32
<jester-> frigOvuotO__:  e che centra. la riformatta l'installer
<frigOvuotO__> infatti ma cosa scelgo tra le opzioni?
<jester-> frigOvuotO__:  altro
<jester-> poi lo metti sull'esterno
<frigOvuotO__> ok e win7 si mantiene?
<jester-> yess
<jester-> leggi bene quello che ti propone andando avanti
<frigOvuotO__> si ok
<marius7> al max fai boot dall'esterno per ubuntu
<marius7> se è sempre acceso l HD forse funge grub
<jester-> frigOvuotO__: bootloader su sda o su sdb
<jester-> su sdb devi fare boot da usbb
<marius7> esatto
<jester-> su sda non parte piu win diretto
<frigOvuotO__> sdb1 è fat32
<frigOvuotO__> sdb non c'è scritto nulla
<jester-> frigOvuotO__:  verrà formattato in ext4
<frigOvuotO__> sda 1-2-3 è ntfs la parte di win7
<jester-> firez: hai scelto manuale e sdb1?
<frigOvuotO__> vado avanti e scelgo  sdb1 o sdb?
<frigOvuotO__> sdb è vuoto
<jester-> frigOvuotO__: sdb1
<frigOvuotO__> sdb1 è in fat32
<frigOvuotO__> ok
<jester-> frigOvuotO__:  clicca o modifica
<frigOvuotO__> formatto sdb1?
<jester-> frigOvuotO__:  usare ext4 , formattare, montare /
<frigOvuotO__> trovato ext4 con jornaling
<jester-> frigOvuotO__: spunta formattare
<jester-> frigOvuotO__: e punto di mount /
<frigOvuotO__> ....dando l'ok si è interrotto -....
<frigOvuotO__> riavviamo e ricominciamo
<frigOvuotO__> si è incantato
<frigOvuotO__> si è riavviato ora ricominciamo
<frigOvuotO__> ora il boot loader deve essere sdb1 o sd0?  sdb0 èvuoto mentre sdb1 è ext4 quale scelgo per il boot?
<jester-> frigOvuotO__: su sdb devi far partire usb
<jester-> al boot
<jester-> su sda basta che l'usb sia collegato
<jester-> firez: mettilo su sda
<jester-> frigOvuotO__: non sda1  2 3 sda e basya
<jester-> basta
<frigOvuotO__> il boot loader è il grub dove parte tutto?
<jester-> frigOvuotO__: yess è grub
<alessandro_> salve di nuovo a tutti, mi è successo una cosa starna, mentre vedevo un film la schermata è diventata nera il sistema si è riavviato portandomi alla finestra grafica del login, cosa può essere
<alessandro_> salve di nuovo a tutti, mi è successo una cosa starna, mentre vedevo un film la schermata è diventata nera il sistema si è riavviato portandomi alla finestra grafica del login, cosa può essere?
<frigOvuotO__> ho scelto sdb1 perchè c'è ext4 ma mi è apparsa una finestrra con scritto che non è stato selezionato alcuna partizione per essere usata come area di swap ecc...
<jester-> frigOvuotO__: su sdb1 non parte una cippa
<frigOvuotO__> allora sdo?
<jester-> frigOvuotO__: va su mbr non su partizione
<frigOvuotO__> sdb0?
<jester-> frigOvuotO__: eddai va su sda
<jester-> o hd0 che sia
<frigOvuotO__> ma mi installa su win7?
<jester-> madu
<jester-> frigOvuotO__: sda
<jester-> nessuna partizione
<frigOvuotO__> ok
<jester-> frigOvuotO__: non sda1 o sda2 o 3
<jester-> sda
<frigOvuotO__> ok grazie jester
<motz> salve, avrei una domanda: il wireless mi funziona perfettamente solo che, dopo ogni standby (quando ad esempio abbasso il monitor del portatile) mi tocca riaggiungere a mano il visto su "abilita rete wireless". Come si può fare ad automatizzare questa attivazione?
<motz> salve, avrei una domanda: il wireless mi funziona perfettamente solo che, dopo ogni standby (quando ad esempio abbasso il monitor del portatile) mi tocca riaggiungere a mano il visto su "abilita rete wireless" (tasto destro sull'icona del wireless). Come si può fare ad automatizzare questa attivazione?
<jester-> motz: è un bug
<jester-> motz: non ancora risolto
<zappo_> buongiorno
<motz> jester-, capisco, peccato
<zappo_> jester-, buongiorno
<jester-> aiò
<zappo_> jester-, domanda da 100 punti ti ricordi circa una settimana fà che hai provato ad installarmi la chiavetta usb?
<jester-> zappo_: piu  o meno
<zappo_> jester-, il risultato fu negativo ti volevo chiedere se devo acquistare un'altra chiavetta o esiste ancora una strada da percorrere?
<jester-> zappo_: non hai un cellofono dismesso?
<zappo_> jester-, no
<jester-> zappo_: magari con bluetooth
<jester-> zappo_: miglior collegamento sarebbe col cellulare
<jester-> va sicuro e molto meglio
<zappo_> jester-, io ho il mio
<zappo_> con bluetooth
<jester-> zappo_: lo metti in usb non dati
<jester-> zappo_: ti compare nell'icona di rete e configuri
<jester-> zappo_: o lo accoppi col bluetooth e scegli come modem
<zappo_> jester-, ok grazie
<jester-> zappo_: per il bputooth installa blueman
<microbus> ciao, qualcuno mi può aiutare per un problemino?
<bobbybong> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<steph7> microbus, prova a esporre
<stevr1it> primo problema irrisolto, libreoffice crasha ogni 10 minuti. ho già ccancellatola sua cartella .libreoffice da home ma nulla da fare.
<microbus> non so installare una chiavetta TIM Huawei su Ubuntu 10.10
<steph7> microbus, modello esatto?
<microbus> huawei E1800 . Per windows è autoinstallante, per Linux un readme dice di usare il terminale come amministratore, ma non ci sto riuscendo
<buzzyal73> ciao a tutti, qualcuno può aiutarmi con un problema di avvio di Ubuntu 10.04? Il pc impiega oltre 10 minuti ad avviarsi...
<paolinux> ciao
<Synaptic> Salve, io uso kubuntu 11.04, ho flash che sbarella un pò, i video su youtube li vedo bene.. ma quelli di megavideo li vedo male, e sopratutto non riesco a vederli a schermo intero.. come posso fixare questo problema? che tipo di flashplugin va installato? è presente sul gestore o lo devo prendere dal sito?
<jester-> microbus: spiega il non ci sto riuscendo
<buzzyal73> jester, posso chiedere a te?
<paolinux> qualcuno sta usando kubu 11.04
<paolinux> ?
<jester-> buzzyal73: togli lo splash e controlla dove si incanta
<buzzyal73> ciao e grazie. Lo splash lo tolgo mettendo splash=off dopo aver digitato "e" all'avvio?
<buzzyal73> in realtà avevo già provato una cosa simile con glplana, ma non ne eravamo venuti a capo
<buzzyal73> ho delle foto di dove si blocca... dove posso postarle?
<jester-> !imagebin | buzzyal73
<ubot-it> buzzyal73: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<microbus> innanzitutto da terminale scrivo "sudo" ma mi ritrovo allo stesso punto.  quando cerco di specificare il file install mi dice che non esiste
<steph7> microbus, scrivi nel terminale "lsusb" e posta la riga dove c'è huawei...
<jester-> microbus: hai copiato la cartella linux da dentro la penna nella home?
<buzzyal73> ecco: http://imagebin.org/156478
<microbus> jester, l'ho copiato in una cartella, non nella home. sto girando Ubuntu dal CD , volevo connettermi prima di installarlo
<jester-> buzzyal73: in quel punto si ferma si un momento ma non 10 minuti
<jester-> microbus: intendi da livecd?
<jester-> microbus: da live non installi una cippa
<buzzyal73> invece si ferma 10 minuti..
<buzzyal73> cioè, non è che si fermi lì 10 minuti, è che da quando lo avvio a quando compare la schermata del login passano circa 11 minuti
<jester-> buzzyal73: installa la 11.04 che c'è speranza che il problema scompaia
<microbus> ho scaricato il file ISO e l'ho masterizzato, puoi provarlo o installarlo
<jester-> microbus: ripet: da live non è pissibile installare nessun driver
<jester-> possibile*
<buzzyal73> precisamente dopo il boot in cui seleziono il SO diventa tutto nero col cursore che lampeggia in alto a dx e poi sta così 10 minuti
<buzzyal73> veramente preferirei risolvere sulla lts... mi dà più affidabilità (così almeno era per la 8.04=
<buzzyal73> )
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: eccomi
<steph7> microbus, prima installi e poi procedi con l'hardware (chiavette, ecc..)
<jester-> buzzyal73: dovrebbe essere un problema kernel / driver  lts o non che sia
<microbus> non sarebbe meglio poter eseguire l'installazione da connessi?
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: sono su fedora aspè un secondo
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: tranquillo
<buzzyal73> secondo te esiste un sistema per individuarlo?
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: come prova iniziale fai un semplice glxinfo | grep render
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: ora entro da kvirc un attimo
<jester-> buzzyal73: mi pare sciocco insistere su un problema che forse è stato risolto nei rilasci successivi solo perchè è una lts
<jester-> che non ha nulla in piu delle altre. solo un suopporto in po piu lungo, in teoria
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: eccomi
<[Enrico]> dicevo
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: come prova iniziale fai un semplice glxinfo | grep render
<[Enrico]> vediamo cosa dice
<buzzyal73> uhm.... l'ultima volta che ho provato a fare un aggiornamento di versione dalla 8.04 alla 9.10 si è piantato tutto... tu dici che la cosa può funzionare?
<DarkanseR> direct rendering: Yes [Enrico]
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: quella riga vuol dir niente
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: è la seconda che conta
<DarkanseR> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> buzzyal73: installa la 11.04 dq cd
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: http://paste.ubuntu.com/616848/
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: sta decisamente funzionando
<buzzyal73> è un netbook... non ho il lettore cd...
<jester-> buzzyal73: installa exnovo che mi saq che hai un os un po ciucco
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: dmesg | grep radeon
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: ho pure gli effetti grafici attivi
<steph7> microbus, se hai già il live cd e non hai una ethernet, attivi tutto dopo
<jester-> buzzyal73: usi la usb
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: http://paste.ubuntu.com/616849/
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: ecco non c'è l'errore che c'è in ubuntu. ok pare sia un problema solo di ubuntu 11.04 a questo punto
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: e sto pure con la ram danneggiata messa
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: sarebbe bene informare quelli di radeon?
<buzzyal73> sì, ma non sono capace a trasformarla in autoboot o come si dice.. grazie comunque, non ti faccio perdere altro tempo.
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: pare eh, non posso dirlo con certezza. se ti va scaricati fedora 15 e vedi se anche li gli effetti funzionano o no (è molto vicina a ubuntu 11.04 come software)
<buzzyal73> sicuramente sul web trovo qualcosa che mi guidi. Grazie e ciao
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: solo se il difetto è comune a molte distro, se è solo di ubuntu vanno informati quelli di ubuntu
<microbus> ok grazie, se avrò difficoltà tornerò a chiedere aiuto
<microbus> ciao
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: cmq c'è una cosa che puoi fare in ubuntu 11.04 in effetti...... puoi aggiornare il kernel
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: avevo già fatto
<jester-> !usb | buzzyal73
<ubot-it> buzzyal73: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: che kernel avevi messo?
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: io direi di informarli lo stesso quelli di ubuntu
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: visto che ho visto che tutti quelli che hanno la x1650 hanno problemi con l'accelerazione 3d
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: credo 2.6.3 non ricordo a memoria O_O
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: si in effetti quelli di ubuntu li informere i comunque. apri un bug su lunchpad se non ce n'è già uno
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: se vabbè 2.6.3 è di 10 anni fa. dovresti provare il 2.6.39
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: non si può fare dal sito? sono su fedora e vorrei rimanere qui ;D
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: certo che si può fare dal sito di lunchpad
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: link?
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: ma........ se booti dal livecd di ubuntu 11.04 gli effetti vanno?
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: www.google.it
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: non ho mai provato
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: ._.
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: sarebbe il caso di provare
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: non serve installare la distro per vedere se gli effetti vanno, basta il livecd
<DarkanseR> [Enrico]: si lo so
<buzzyal73> ok, grazie ancora jester. Ora backuppo tutto e ci provo.
<buzzyal73> ciao
<DarkanseR> il sito è ubuntu in launchpad? [Enrico]
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: il sito dove aprire i bug per ubuntu è launchpad si
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: c'è una sezione per ubuntu
<[Enrico]> DarkanseR: prima di aprire un bug, guarda se qualcuno ne ha già aperto uno
<DarkanseR> e come?
<jester-> DarkanseR: prova prima da live come suggerisce [Enrico] che se finzano bug non è
<DarkanseR> jester-: [Enrico] come li cerco i bug già segnalati?
<Giovannino> #help
<bobbybong> !help
<ubot-it> http://help.ubuntu-it.org
<Synaptic> la mia stampante ha dei problemi su linux... ogni tanto stampa e ogni tanto per farla stampare devo staccargli l'alimentazione anche 10 volte di fila, questo succede solo utilizzando linux per farla stampare... come posso agire?
<Synaptic> jester-,
<Synaptic> la mia stampante ha dei problemi su linux... ogni tanto stampa e ogni tanto per farla stampare devo staccargli l'alimentazione anche 10 volte di fila, questo succede solo utilizzando linux per farla stampare... come posso agire?
<jester-> Synaptic: che roba è
<Synaptic> la stampante dici? è una hp photosmart 7760
<Synaptic> risulta correttamente installata
<Synaptic> jester-, qualche idea in merito?
<jester-> Synaptic: installa hplip-gui
<jester-> eseguilo e installa la stampante
<Synaptic> per eseguirlo come faccio?
<Synaptic> scrivo hplip-gui in terminal?
<checco> ciao a tutti per informazioni di installazioni so ekoore su tablet android a chi mi devo rivolgere???
<Synaptic> jester-, come lo eseguo?
<jester-> Synaptic: lo trovi in preferenze o amministrasione
<Synaptic> jester-, sono da kde
<Synaptic> in "cerca" non me lo trova
<Gian-20> scusate
<jester-> Synaptic: sistema
<Gian-20> mi potreste spiegare come installare ubuntu su windows 7
<Synaptic> jester-, me la visualizza la stampante... mi chiede se voglio stampare un foglio prova... pulire le cartucce.. ecc
<jester-> Gian-20: infilw il cd ed esegui wubi
<jester-> Synaptic: prova da li
<Synaptic> ma non è che non stampa
<Synaptic> mi inchioda proprio la stampante
<Synaptic> non si spegne + nemmeno dal bottone e sono costretto a staccargli la spina
<jester-> Synaptic: rimuovila e reinstallala
<Synaptic> sempre da li?
<jester-> rimuovila da sistema stampa
<Synaptic> l'ho rimossa da li
<Synaptic> la rimuovo anche di la
<Gian-20> no ho scaricato l'immagine iso dal sito e la dovrò apire con daemon tools perchè ho un netbook e quindi non ho lettore cd
<jester-> poi provi a installarla con hplip
<Synaptic> la rimuove da solo anche di la
<Synaptic> ora provo
<jester-> Gian-20: monti la iso ed esegui wubi
<Gian-20> quindi volevo sapere se devo creare un'altra partizione prima di installare
<checco> gian-20 ti scarichi ubuntu natty narval su cd ,,,,imposti bot da cd sul pc ...e installi tutto....lol
<jester-> Gian-20: se la installi dentro a winzoz non centrano le partizioni
<Gian-20> checco il lettore non c'è l'ho
<jester-> Gian-20: fai una usb
<checco> da usb ......jester segui lui
<jester-> !usb | Gian-20
<ubot-it> Gian-20: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Gian-20> quindi se l'installo dentro a windows posso continuare a usare windows?
<checco> jester una cosa ...il so dell ekoore che ubuntu e....
<jester-> Gian-20: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> ci sono anche le foto
<jester-> Gian-20: dentro o fuori win cambia nulla
<Gian-20> grazie mille jester ma su usb ho sentito dire che è un pò lento
<jester-> Gian-20: logico che usi llinux o win
<Steeler> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Gian-20> si certo questo l'avevo capito
<jester-> Gian-20: leggila la guida, live su usb serve per installare non avendo un lettore cd
<Gian-20> jester appena l'installo poi lo devo scegliere all'avvio quale sistema scegliere?
<jester-> Gian-20: oggià
<jester-> Steeler: dica
<Gian-20> jester ma devo installarlo per forza con usb non posso installarlo con daemon tools?
<Gian-20> mi secca inserire l'usb ogni volta che lo devo usare
<jester-> Gian-20: madu, con la usb fai l'installazione su partizione
<checco> perke ho un tablet con 512 ram e non so se il so dell ekoore vada bene,,,,,????
<jester-> checco: ???
<checco> praticamete ho un tablet con android e vorrei metterci il so dell ekoore
<checco> ihihihi una cosa da matti ma secondo me fa
<jester-> checco: e che ciazzecca ubuntu con ekoore
<checco> il punto e con 512 ram gira ????
<checco> ekoore e un pc portatile touch con ubuntu
<checco> ekoore ita 3ecc...
<Gian-20> jester quindi se ho capito bene installando ubuntu con l'usb scelgo in quale partizione installarlo (es. disco locale D) e non c'è bisogno che ogni volta che devo usare ubuntu inserisco l'usb, scusami non me ne intendo
<jester-> Gian-20: esatto
<checco> bravo pero puoi usarlo solo da usb volendo e hai un so portatile....
<checco> quindi giann.....se po fa????
<jester-> checco: che casso dici
<jester-> trollate in compagnia?
<Gian-20> aò a jester ke trollate e trollate
<checco> dai seriamente ubuntu su un tablet si puo con 512 ram???
<checco> mb
<jester-> checco: il minimo sono 256
<jester-> quindi provaci
<Gian-20> e provaci checco
<checco> mmmmm adesso il punto e usarlo in modalita live.....fare boot da microsd su android ...come fare???
<Synaptic> problemino.. ho adobe reader in TETESKO... come lo metto in italiano?
<checco> voglio creare una rete wifi disponibile per i miei dispositivi portatili......utilizzo una chiavetta che funziona tramite wvdial...mi hanno consigliato una vpn ma non e una soluzione giusta....devo collegarci tablet android xbox ecc ...come si fa''???
<LolMan> ciao a tutti
<LolMan> avete da consigliarmi qualche software per pulire e mantenere stabile il sistema o in generale per aumentare le prestazioni di ubuntu?
<Synaptic> jester-, non è migliorato.. secondo me ci sono proprio dei problemi nella scrittura dei driver
<jester-> checco: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/NetworkManager?highlight=%28ad-hoc%29
<jester-> Synaptic: in winzoz funza?
<checco> grazie mille....ciao ragazzi sempre gentilissimi .....
<Synaptic> jester-, su win e mac funziona bene
<Synaptic> andrebbe reportato a chi scrive i driver
<jester-> !bug | Synaptic
<ubot-it> Synaptic: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/SegnalareBug | vedi anche !launchpad
<jester-> Synaptic: SO che su qualche modello sbaglia l'uri
<jester-> peace se ne era accorto
<Scan> buona sera
<Scan> vorrei installare altre a kubuntu anche fedora
<Scan> *oltre
<Scan> creo semplicemente un altra partizione ext4 dandole come punto mount "/" anche qui?
<LolMan> ah ma aprire una radio su internet con ubuntu?
<Broc93> ciao a tutti
<Peace-> chi è che ha la hp
<Peace-> e che non gli funge?
<Peace-> magari non c'è D:
<Peace-> wooooaaa
<attempt> we Peace-
<attempt> sera a tutti
<Synaptic> Peace-,
<Synaptic> sono io che ho l'hp che sbarella
<Synaptic> va quando gli pare
<Synaptic> (solo su linux)
<Scan> c'e' una guida da seguire per installare oltre a kubuntu anche fedora? in pratica ho una pratizone con windows (ntfs) e una estesa con ext4 / e una swap...per mettere fedora devo crearene un altra ext4 /?
<Synaptic> Scan, joina #fedora o #fedora-it
<Peace-> Synaptic: ogghei
<Peace-> Synaptic: alura?
<Synaptic> allora peace:
<Synaptic> io ho una hp photosmart 7760... funziona bene sia con win che con mac... con linux.. i driver sono installati bene... e correttamente, solo che quando invio l'ordine di stampa, o và, oppure non parte e si inchioda la stampante, e devo scollegarla dall'alimentazione e ricollegarla e riprovare.. spesso anche 10+ volte
<Peace-> Synaptic: vediamo alla soluzione che facciamo prima http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2009/09/09/hp-fucking-photosmart-7762/
<Peace-> Synaptic: cazzo e segnati il mio blog perche io praticamente non faccio piu supporto
<Synaptic> hehe
<Peace-> Synaptic: vai li digiti la storia e trovi fuori
<Synaptic> ah è uscito in automatico?
<Synaptic> vabbe è tutto in ingles
<Synaptic> cmq c'è la soluzione?
<Peace-> Synaptic: ovvio
<Synaptic> è praticamente la stessa stampante
<Peace-> Synaptic: ovvio che si
<Synaptic> 7760 e 7762
<Synaptic> ora guardo dai
<FloodBotIt1> Synaptic: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Synaptic> spero sia una cosa semplice da sistemare
<Peace-> certo che lo è
<Peace-> Synaptic: usa google translate
<Peace-> zio bellino
<Synaptic> so bene l'inglish
<Synaptic> iuahuaiha
<LolMan> ragazzi esiste un modo per impostare come microfono l'uscita audio?
<Peace-> LolMan: ma ti sei fatto?
<Peace-> xD
<LolMan> Peace-, non ancora XD
<Peace-> vado va perche io non posso piu supportare
<Peace-> Synaptic: mi trovi in chat
<Peace-> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<LolMan> per esempio, chiamo un tizio su skype e gli faccio sentire della musica x esempio, quella che dovrebbe uscire dalle mie casse
<LolMan> con windoz si poteva fare
<LolMan> qualcuno ha capito la mia richiesta? in sostanza invece di usare il microfono uso quello che dovrebbe uscire dalle casse
<Broc93> ciao a tutti, spero ci sia qualcuno che può aiutarmi
<Broc93> stavo cercando di installare luminance HDR
<Broc93> ma quando do il comando make install mi ritorna questo errore
<Broc93> http://paste.ubuntu.com/616994/
<Broc93> chi può aiutarmi? vi prego!
<jester-> Broc93: non è che si capisca
<jester-> Broc93: hai seguito la doc?
<Broc93> jester-: sì... anche perché è la prima volta che compilo qualcosa
<jester-> Broc93: che roba è
<Broc93> jester-: cosa?
<jester-> luminance HDR
<Broc93> ah, un programma per creare immagini HDR (vedi http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_dynamic_range_imaging)
<jester-> Broc93: configure e make sono andati a buon fine?
<Broc93> configure?
<Broc93> jester-: ho fatto qmake prima, e poi make
<Broc93> peraltro non ho fatto caso al risultato del secondo -.-
<jester-> Broc93: gli headers del kernel li sono installati?
<Holden> Broc93, che guida hai seguito?
<Broc93> jester-: per favore non parlare aramaico xD
<Broc93> Holden: quella nel readme del programma...
<Broc93> jester-: ?
<jester-> Broc93: Holden ne sa di piu
<Holden> Broc93, hai installato le dipendenze necessarie elencate al punto 2 del readme?
<Broc93> sì, tutte
<Holden> Broc93, e ha compilato senza problemi con make?
<Broc93> Holden: cioè, in realtà durante il qmake mi ha detto che ne mancava una, e ho installato anche quella
<Broc93> no, in realtà notavo adesso che anche con make aveva dato lo stesso errore :)
<Holden> Broc93, appunto, mi pareva strano
<Broc93> Holden: dunque? :)
<Holden> Broc93, probabilmente ti manca libraw
<Broc93> Holden: devo installarlo?
<Holden> Broc93, penso di si
<Broc93> Holden: no, è già installato...
<Broc93> libraw-dev
<fritz91> ehi jester-
<jester-> -dev?
<jester-> aiò fritz91
<fritz91> poi sei andato via, grazie per l'aiuto
<Broc93> sì, libraw-dev
<Broc93> c'è solo quello
<angelo>  chi sà aiutarmi per isolvere un problema per favore?  dopo aver fatto bottare una live la maschera del login ha cambiato aspetto ( stile industry) non mi fa accedere al sistema con l'errore:i valori predefiniti per la configurazione di gestore alimentazione GNOME non sono istallati correttamente
<jester-> angelo: s'è capito una cippa
<angelo> scusate preciso il login del del sistema installato eh
<angelo> t si jaster scusa
<jester-> angelo: usare una live non comporta nessun problema per glo os installati
<angelo>   su un eeepc avevo ubu 10.04 installato su sd hc funzionante
<angelo> t  ho fatto partire una live  con bot da cd e dopo  ho avuto il problemino
<Broc93> Holden: dunque? :(
<jester-> angelo: forse non ti parte la sd al boot adesso
<angelo> no è impostato correttamente
<jester-> angelo: ripeto: una live non cambia niente se non hai dato comandi strani a capocchia
<angelo> è  gia la seconda volta che mi succede il medesimo problema  dopo aver usato remastersys per  fare un back up
<jester-> angelo: cosa hai fatto con la live
<angelo> il problema sembra sorgere quando non si ha sufficente spazio
<angelo> la live  l'ho fatta solo partire e  avevo cambiato   la pass da  custom ...
<angelo> e come al solito l'ho sbagliata :-9
<jester-> angelo: cioè?
<angelo> t ho spento  alla brutta e ho fatto il casotto
<jester-> cosa centra la live con la pass del sistema installato
<jester-> angelo: fai piuttosto un fsck dalla live
<angelo> t niente jaster  il problema puo esser nato da quello? no vero?
<jester-> angelo: a copire cosa potresti aver combinato con la live
<angelo> come si fà   f1 all' avvio e parto da shell?
<Broc93> jester-: quando hai finito potresti darmi una manina, sembra che Holden sia svanito nel nulla ;)
<jester-> angelo: ???
<angelo> scusa jaster stavo pensando con le dita
<jester-> Broc93: controlla di avere tutte le dipendenze installate, usa synaptic
<Broc93> jester-: synaptic su kubuntu sarebbe?
<jester-> Broc93: poi riscarichi i sorgenti e rifai
<jester-> Broc93: una software center
<Broc93> ah ok, KPackageKit
<jester-> Broc93: e kfe ha il vizio che non installa ne gcc ne headers
<MatteoR> Broc93: Kpackagekit lo trovi in K--> Computer
<Broc93> MatteoR: si, si, lo so :)
<MatteoR> ciao jester-
<Broc93> jester-: infatti gcc ho dovuto installarlo
<Broc93> headers invece sarebbero?
<jester-> Broc93: sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-generic
<Broc93> ok gli headers mi sa che mancano...
<jester-> se non ci sono non installa
<angelo> jester aspetto  che vedo che hai già un supporto in corso, stavo pensando se non è il caso di farlo direttamente  sulla SD Hc un fsck partendo da terminale
<jester-> angelo: sei da live?
<angelo> no ora  no
<jester-> angelo: con cosa sei
<Broc93> jester-: bene, è anche crashato tutto :D
<jester-> doh
<angelo> non su questo pc  ma nel portatile ho il problema e sto cercando di far partire la distro installata  su sdhc
<angelo> t quella che usavo regolarmente
<jester-> angelo: non parte manco il rcovery?
<jester-> recovery*
<angelo> nella barra sotto ho le sessioni gnome d'emergenza e x term
<angelo> ma non vanno
<jester-> angelo: fai prima a reinstallare
<Broc93> jester-: quando trascino la finestra della console per modificarne la dimensione va in crash
<Broc93> e non capisco perchè o.o
<angelo> speravo solo di entrare una volta un ultima volta per vedere sui remastersys che userlogin avevo dato al cd me la sentivo eh
<jester-> Broc93: con nvidia è normale in kde, togli gli effetti
<Broc93> jester-: come?
<jester-> Broc93: systesettings
<Broc93> sì, ma cosa devo modificare? :)
<jester-> angelo: remastersys che centra
<jester-> angelo: stai alla larga dalle pistolate che i sistema ti dura una vita
<Broc93> jester-: devo togliere tutti gli effetti o qualcuno in particolare?
<jester-> bobbybong: togli la spunta e stop
<angelo> mi ero fatto  l'eeepc bellino bellino e  con remastersys mi ero fatto una copia per  rinstallarlo eventualmente ci fossero stati dei problemi..
<Broc93> jester-: sono io bobbybong ? :D
<jester-> Broc93: si
<jester-> tradito dal tab
<Broc93> jester-: sì ma così non ho più quella funzionalità carina
<Broc93> che mettendo il cursore in alto a sinistra mi faceva vedere le finestre aperte
<jester-> Broc93: metti a posto il terminale e poi non toccarlo piu
<jester-> se non lo tocchi non crasha
<Broc93> ah ok perfetto :)
<angelo> posso provare a re installare correttamente i valori predefiniti per la configurazione di gestore alimentazione gnome  (come mi suggerisce il messaggio problema di installazione) da terminale?
<LolMan> ragazzi qualcuno può aiutarmi su pulseaudio?
<LolMan> vorrei far si che l'output audio diventi l'input. In sostanza quello che sento dalle casse deve finire come se fosse il microfono
<angelo> jester scusa ho letto ora  lo sò hai ragione infatti ho letto ora che non dovevo usare la ultima realizzazione di remastersys perche ha dei bug...
<LolMan> jester-, sapresti aiutarmi'
<LolMan> ?
<MatteoR> !info jack
<ubot-it> jack (source: jack): Rip and encode CDs with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.1+cvs20050801-26build1 (natty), package size 119 kB, installed size 652 kB
<MatteoR> !info jackd
<ubot-it> jackd (source: jackd-defaults): JACK Audio Connection Kit (default server package). In component universe, is optional. Version 5 (natty), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<angelo> jester: ci sei che ho trovato qualcosa che vorrei esaminassi un secondo per favore? mi serve un tuo parere
<MatteoR> !info jackd | LolMan
<ubot-it> jackd (source: jackd-defaults): JACK Audio Connection Kit (default server package). In component universe, is optional. Version 5 (natty), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<LolMan> MatteoR, cosa mi consente di fare?
<MatteoR> LolMan: è un connettore virtuale di flussi multimediali
<MatteoR> LolMan: Molto valido
<LolMan> MatteoR, grazie mille
<MatteoR> LolMan: Funziona con molti programmi. Basta cercare quelli compatibili con jackd e il gioco è fatto
<MatteoR> LolMan: Se vuoi ti cerco una guida
<Broc93> jester-: il make da' ancora errore, anche con gli header installati. http://paste.ubuntu.com/617036/
<LolMan> MatteoR, te ne sarei molto grato :)
<MatteoR> !jack | LolMan
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'jack'
<MatteoR> LolMan: Qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio/Jack
<fleurtherock> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<LolMan> MatteoR, grazie mille, per il mio scopo come potrei usarlo?
<fleurtherock> ho installato virtualbox su ubuntu 10.10
<Broc93> jester-: ci sei? :(
<fleurtherock> creo la macchina virtuale quando clicco su "Impostazioni"  mi appare il seguente messaggio
<fleurtherock> http://paste.ubuntu.com/617041/
<MatteoR> LolMan: Puoi connettere il programma che produce l'output ad un programma di registrazione più o meno professionale
<MatteoR> LolMan: Trovi moltissime guide su internet su questo programma e come configurarlo al meglio. Giocaci un po'
<LolMan> ok grazie
<Broc93> c'è qualcun altro che può aiutarmi con la compilazione?
<enzotib> !chat | Broc93
<ubot-it> Broc93: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Broc93> enzotib: o.o?
<angelo> Could not update ICEauthority file /var/lib/gdm/ .ICEauthority  ....
<angelo> ci risiamo
<angelo> enzotib: posso postarti un link e mi dici se secondo  tè la sintassi è corretta?
<enzotib> angelo: ok
<angelo> enzotib :problemino: dato il secondo comando ovvero sudo mv /var/lib/gdm /var/lib/gdm_back ho l'esito : mv: impossibile eseguire sta di "/var/lib/gdm": Nessun file o directory
<angelo> come posso fare?
<fleurtherock> voglio indicare un gioco per ubuntu totalmente gratuito
<fleurtherock> http://wildfiregames.com/0ad/
<avosdado> Ciao
<avosdado> c'è qualcuno che può darmi una mano un attimo?
<dennis_> ciao a tutti
<dennis_> ci siete?
<dennis_> a chi posso chiedere per un problema di programmazione?
<dennis_> 222222
<dennis_> 22
<dennis_> 2
<dennis_> 22
<dennis_> 2
<dennis_> 2
<FloodBotIt1> dennis_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<paolo> ciao, ho un problema con la scheda video del mio laptop (radeon hd6470m). Ho installato i driver proprietari e tutto sembra funzionare
#ubuntu-it 2011-06-03
<paolo> se non che quando provo ad aprire il catalyst control center mi da un errore
<paolo> pastebin.ubuntu.com/617127
<paolo> potete aiutarmi?
<paolo> in piu glxgears va in segmentation fault
<paolo> (ubuntu 11.04)
<D1G1U> ciao
<D1G1U> c'è nessuno?
<D1G1U> mi servirebbe una mano a disinstallare virtual box
<D1G1U> mi aiutate perfavore?
<paolo> qual è il problema?
<D1G1U> grazie a dio
<paolo> no calma, non ho detto che sono in grado
<D1G1U> il problema è che ho scaricato la deb dal sito di virtual
<D1G1U> e per l'installazione me l'ha importata il gestore di ubuntu
<D1G1U> ma dal gestore non risulta installata
<D1G1U> e invece lo è
<D1G1U> io vorrei disinstallarla
<D1G1U> per poi reinstallare la versione ose che c'è nell ubuntu soft center
<D1G1U> il problema è che prima devo disinstallare la vecchia
<D1G1U> ho il deb sulla scrivania
<paolo> da synaptic risulta installato?
<D1G1U> e dando sudo apt-get remove nome.deb non lo trova
<D1G1U> synaptyc sarebbe l'ubuntu soft center?
<paolo> hmmm sistema > amministrazione > synaptic
<D1G1U> gestione pacchetti?
<paolo> sì
<D1G1U> si c'è qualcosa
<D1G1U> ma se lo tolgo da li mi porta via tutto?
<D1G1U> di virtual dico
<D1G1U> provo a rimuoverlo da lì?
<paolo> se risulta installato (pallino verde) e gli dici di rimuoverlo... dovrebbe rimuoverlo
<D1G1U> vengono via anche tutte le dipendenze?
<paolo> penso di si, se ovviamente non sono usate da altri pacchetti
<D1G1U> ok provo
<D1G1U> aspe 1 minuto che ti faccio sapere
<paolo> non vorrei farti fare ca**ate
<paolo> comunque io proverei a fare così
<D1G1U> no capirai,ne ho fatte di cazzate
<D1G1U> sono tutte scritte nel mio penale generale
<paolo> ah ah, ok.. allora prova
<D1G1U> sembra che abbia rimosso
<paolo> bene
<D1G1U> vedo se è rimasta mondezza in giro
<paolo> dpkg -l | grep virtual
<paolo> che ti dice?
<D1G1U> provo
<D1G1U> ii  gvfs                                  1.8.0-0ubuntu2                             userspace virtual filesystem - server
<D1G1U> ii  gvfs-backends                         1.8.0-0ubuntu2                             userspace virtual filesystem - backends
<D1G1U> ii  gvfs-fuse                             1.8.0-0ubuntu2                             userspace virtual filesystem - fuse server
<D1G1U> ii  libgvfscommon0                        1.8.0-0ubuntu2                             userspace virtual filesystem - library
<FloodBotIt1> D1G1U: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<D1G1U> dice quello
<D1G1U> ah scusa BOT
<D1G1U> :)
<paolo> dovresti averlo rimosso
<paolo> per sicurezza prova a lanciarlo e vedi se parte
<mrpc> ho problemi con shotwell, lo avvio poi si mette a caricare non so cosa mangia un sacco di memoria la finestra si fascura e il programma non si avvia mai definitivamente rallentando il pc in maniera esagerata alla fine a fatica riesco a chiuderlo con un force
<maxbiamara> esperto di wifi broadcom cercasi
<roxdragon> maxbiamara, ?
<dario78> giorno
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<Odo> Giorno
<jester-> aloha massimo18  Odo
<Odo> jester-, buondi
<massimo18> ciao jester-
<Hot> ciao,ho un problema con ubuntu 11.04 e gnome 2.32.1, guardando questo screen shot ,stamattina accendendo il pc è sparito l'orologio sulla barra in alto a destra http://www.picpaste.com/Screenshot-1-3EOL2uIL.png
<Hot> avete suggerimenti ?
<Hot> (mi aveva dato un'errore all'avvio di gnome,ma non ho fatto in tempo a leggere cosa era)
<Hot> ho già riavviato ma nientee
<FloodBotIt1> Hot: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Hot> oltre all'orologio anche il pulsante di spegnimento,dove puoi fare il logout,etc
<Hot> ok
<Hot> riavvio va
<Hot> risolto,ho riaggiunto gli oggetti alla barra,non ho capito perchè erano spariti senza motivop
<esulu> we
<luigi> ho blender bloccato. sul sito di blender mi dice che devo avere: Requires glibc 2.7, includes Python 3.2,. ho cercato in ubuntu center ma c'è solo glibc 2
<massimo18> !info blender
<ubot-it> blender (source: blender): Very fast and versatile 3D modeller/renderer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.49.2~dfsg-2ubuntu4 (natty), package size 10500 kB, installed size 27476 kB
<massimo18> luigi: scaricalo ai repo e si installa con tutto quello che serve
<massimo18> *dai
<luigi> l'ho istallato da ubuntu center ma nn va
<massimo18> luigi: strano ma non conoscendo quel programma non so dirti altro
<luigi> massimo18,  grazie comunque. provo a chiedere nei forum
<lonejack> scusate ho da un po' di tempo un problema. L'applet degli indicatori(quello che mostra le icone tipo skype, evolution oppure audio) non mostra più alcuni sw. Ne avete sentito parlare?
<jester-> lonejack: unity?
<lonejack> 10.04
<lonejack> skype non  si vede più l'icona
<lonejack> e non solo di skype, anche cryptkeeper
<lonejack> jester-, ne hai già sentito parlare del problema
<jester-> lonejack: ti sei segato l'area di notifica
<jester-> aggiungi al pannello-->area di notifica
<lonejack> jester-, funziona
<jester-> ma va
<lonejack> ma cosa ho combinato. Ho cancellato Io?
<lonejack> jester-, ebbravo!!!
<jester-> lonejack: avrai rimosso inavvertitamente
<lonejack> jester-, per un attimo avevo perso la fiducia in linux
<jester-> lonejack: lasasta la busta
<lonejack> grazie a te rivedo la luce
<jester-> è sempre l'utonto che fa danni al povero linux
<lonejack> Hai ragione! a presto fratello...
<jester-> aloha
<a4326> salve, voglio installare ubuntu ma non mi si connette alla rete fissa, ne wi-fi  e nemmeno ethernet, come posso fare per collegarmi a inetrnet...
<jester-> a4326: cioè?
<a4326> ciao, non posso collegarmi a internet
<jester-> a4326: non è strettamente necessario se la live non si connette
<a4326> ma dopo come faccio?
<jester-> a4326: se attacchi il cavo alla eth e al rutter la live si connette
<a4326> a me non si connette, devo fare qualche impostazione ?
<jester-> a4326: provider e rutter?
<a4326> ho infostrada
<jester-> a4326: router?
<a4326> quello lo comprato nuovo perchè quello di prima si era rotto è tomson
<a4326> ha quattro porte eternet
<jester-> a4326: controlla di avere NAT abilitato nelrouter
<jester-> a4326: poi attacchi il filo e vedi che la live si configura
<a4326> devo controllare dall'inetrfaccia del modem?
<jester-> a4326: devi vedere nle setup del ruttero
<a4326> va bene provo, chiudo grazie
<giodes> salve vorrei sapere come posso rimuovere la password di ubuntu perche dimenticata
<jester-> giodes: parti in ripristino, vai in shell root, digiti: passwd tuonick
<jester-> giodes: metti e rimetti la pass che non vedrai
<giodes> ho bisogno del cd di ubuntu ?
<giacomo> buongiorno  a tutti
<giacomo> qualcuno sa come si installano le screenlets ne voglio installare una e mi sta facendo impazzire
<totus> totus
<paolo> salve
<paolo> sto installando il plugin flash per firefox
<paolo> vado con adobe flash plugin oppure va bene anche gnash?
<paolo> su ubuntu 11.04 64bit
<napster32> Salve a tutti, scusate la domanda, ma per chiedere aiuto su postfix in ubuntu?
<paolo> non ci credo che nessuno è un grado di darmi un parere
<bunga> con natty narwhal avete avuto problemi ad avviare skype?
<bunga> non mi parte piú
<bunga> che fare?
<paolo> prega che qualcuno ti aiuti ;)
<bunga> paolo, dici a me?
<paolo> ti da qualche errore?
<bunga> paolo, dici a me?
<bunga> non si avvia semplicemente
<bunga> bah sembra scomparso
<bunga> clicko per avviarlo e non apre
<bunga> mah
<paolo> capito.. mi spiace non sono in grado di aiutarti
<bunga> eh immaginavo
<stevr1it> chi mi da una mano con libreoffice che crasha ogni 10 minuti su ubuntu 11.04?
<napster32> a mio parere la natty non è stabile
<napster32> io sono tornato al maverik
<bunga> napster32, credo che faró altrettanto
<bunga> un disastro
<napster32> a me serve aiuto con postfix
<napster32> non so dove sbattere la testa
<Angelo> ciao
<Angelo> ciao chi puo darmi unonsiglio per installare ubuntu 10.04 su un eeepc ?
<Angelo> consiglio
<Angelo> ciao
<enzotib> salve
<bobbybong> ciao
<paolo> ciao, sto cercando di installare adobe flash plugin
<paolo> che repository devo aggiungere?
<paolo> niente?
<K99Brain> paolo, i partner
<paolo> hm? e come si fa?
<K99Brain> paolo, il pacchetto poi da installare si chiama flashplugin-nonfree
<paolo> ok, guardo se con synaptic lo trovo
<K99Brain> !repository | paolo
<ubot-it> paolo: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<paolo> grazie, leggo volentieri
<Arkyos> salve
<Arkyos> esiste su ubuntu qualcosa di simile a task manager?
<Arkyos> non riesco a trovare informazioni sulla 10.10
<Arkyos> anzi, 10.04
<Hot> si,c'è però non chiedere a me :)
<Arkyos> capisco, Hot
<Hot> adesso guardo e ti dico cmq
<eddigei> Arkyos, scrivi uname -a
<eddigei> a no ho letto male :D
<eddigei> cosa cerchi di preciso?
<Hot> Arkyos   >    sistema-->amministrazione-->monitor di sistema
<Arkyos> in pratica, stavo su google images, quando il cursore ha cominciato a tremolare e lampeggiare (cursore/puntatore)
<Hot> ti appaiono dei grafici in 2d
<Arkyos> e continua a farlo
<Hot> se clicchi sui tab della finestra c'è l'elenco dei processi
<Hot> Trovato Arkyos ?
<eddigei> senno da terminale scrivi top
<Hot> che ficata ubuntu ragazzi
<alessandro_> buon pomeriggio ragazzi, dovrei configurare la mia scheda video chrome mi potreste dare un aiutino?
<Hot> alessandro_, io non so' come fare,ma qui trovi aiuto di sicuro
<alessandro_> ohhhhhh
<eddigei> alessandro_, che scheda video è
<alessandro_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/617490/
<eddigei> i driver ati li hai installati?
<alessandro_> non è una ati è una chrome
<Hot> adesso guardo io se riesco
<Hot> prova vai quì Sistema -> Amministrazione -> Driver hardware
<Hot> (sei sotto gnome ?)
<Hot> o sei nella shell ?
<Hot> alessandro_, ti parte gnome ?
<eddigei> alessandro_,  prova sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-openchrome
<Hot> è sparito
<Hot> tunztunztunztunztunz
<alessandro_> si gnome parte sono solo gli effetti grafici che mancano, e la scheda sembra faticare nel elaborare le finestre
<Hot> prova a fare quello che ha scritto eddigei , e poi controlla dentro sist> ammin > driver hard e vedi che driver sta girando
<Hot> è un portatile recente o vecchio ?
<alessandro_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/617500/
<peppe84> i driver chrome non supportano il 3d
<alessandro_> quindi non si può fare niente
<Hot> ecco,ti ha risposto alessandro_
<peppe84> per quanto ne so http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Via/OpenChrome
<peppe84> la tua scheda è nell'elenco
<alessandro_> da sistema non riconosce nessuna scheda
<Hot> se il costruttore della tua scheda video ha fatto dei driver proprietari per linux ( ma ne dubito) puoi provare  ad usare quelli ,devi cercare sul sito del costruttore i driver per linux
<Hot> ma è ardua la strada
<Hot> è una s3
<peppe84> i driver proprietari ci dovrebbero essere.
<Hot> (mi pare)
<Hot> (si)
<peppe84> bisognerebbe dare una letta a sta pagina. mai avuto una scheda del genere
<peppe84> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome
<Hot> alessandro_, non ti perdi molto con il 3d :)
<Hot> alessandro_, leggi quì
<Hot> dicono che ci sono dei driver proprietari in versione alpha http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=967198
<Hot> alessandro_,  (http://linux.via.com.tw/support/downloadFiles.action)
<Hot> alessandro_, altrimenti devi mandare una mail a quelli li che fanno il driver openchrome.. altro non sò
<Hot> cmq è una scheda del 2004,non vecchissima
<Hot> (o chip integrato che sia)
<alessandro_> ora provo questa strada di installare il driver alfa poi si vede, comunque presumo che sia stata questa la causa dei improvvisi blocchi e rallentamenti video. con la 11.04 andava bene fino a quando non lanci i video, mentre la 10.10 è stata interrotta mentre si stava aggiornando, per cui non posso dire.
<Hot> eh sono proprio rogne da scheda video,io avevo dei casini simili con le ati xpress anni fa
<Hot> (quando poi più o meno gira e cerchi di abilitare compiz e menate varie si incasina su tutto)
<Hot> è normale
<Hot> lascia compiz disabilitato se riesci a far girare gnome (consiglio spassionato)
<Hot> non è colpa di ubuntu,è che non si riesce a stare dietro a tutti i drivers
<Hot> :)
<Hot> ciao vado
<alessandro_> grazie dei consigli ne farò tesoro.
<foo75> ciao a tutti, mi sapete dire come si fa ad evitr
<foo75> acc mi è scappato... mi sapete dire come si fa ad evitare che all'avvio venga caricato un modulo?!
<Arkyos> si era bloccato tutto, incredibile
<filo1234> foo75: aggiungi il nome del modulo in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<Arkyos> ah, conoscete per caso un modo per usare la chat di Facebook ma con protocollo IRC?
<foo75> filo1234,  wow grande ecco come era, grazie!
<peppe84> qualcuno usa deja-dup regolarmente? mi piace ma lo avevo abbandonato per un brutto bug molti mesi fa (non faceva backup incrementale ma ricominciava ogni volta da capo).
<MatteoR> @seen ptkdev*
<ubottu-it> MatteoR: ptkdev* could be ptkdev-droid (2 weeks, 1 day, 3 hours, 39 minutes, and 31 seconds ago) or ptkdev (2 weeks, 1 day, 22 hours, 5 minutes, and 18 seconds ago)
<MatteoR> @seen ptkdev
<ubottu-it> MatteoR: ptkdev was last seen in #ubuntu-it 2 weeks, 1 day, 22 hours, 5 minutes, and 27 seconds ago: <ptkdev> Qualcuno di voi conosce un software (gnome magari) che permette di memorizzare password e criptarle? Per non metterle insicure su file .txt?
<foo75> filo1234,  ciao ho provato a fare come dicevi di mettere il modulo in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf ma al riavvio del sistema il modulo mi viene caricato ugualmente... il modulo si chiama usb_wwan
<peppe84> foo75, e dovrebbe andar bene. in alternativa, uso fare la stessa cosa ma usando modconf
 * MatteoR è assente. Al momento non sono al pc, ma leggerò tutti i vostri messaggi =)
 * MatteoR è tornato. =)
<enzotib> !away | MatteoR :)
<ubot-it> MatteoR :): i messaggi pubblici di away creano confusione in canale soprattutto per gli utenti alle prime armi e possono interrompere una discussione in corso. Ti preghiamo quindi di evitare di usarli
<foo75> peppe84,  scusa non ho capito bene, cosa dovrebbe andare bene ?!
<peppe84> mettere il modulo nella blacklist che ti han detto :-)
<MatteoR> Scusate... sto provando questo client...
<foo75> peppe84, anche io credevo cosi  ma l'ho fatto e lo carica ugualmente... modconf cosa è?! devo installarlo?!
<peppe84> si è un piccolo programmino da linea di comando. funziona come rcconf
<peppe84> cerchi il modulo pigi invio e ti chiede se lo vuoi disabilitare
<peppe84> quelli indicati con il segno + sono i moduli in uso
<foo75> peppe84,  però è strano che non funzioni la black list... può dipendere dalle dipendenze?!
<MatteoR> foo75: Posta il file /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf e vediamo cosa hai combinato
<MatteoR> foo75: "cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf" e posta quello che esce
<MatteoR> !paste | foo75
<ubot-it> foo75: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<foo75> http://pastebin.com/yH1fu4cv
<foo75> MatteoR, l'ultima riga che trovi qui http://pastebin.com/yH1fu4cv  è quella che ho aggiunto
<peppe84> usb_wwan
<peppe84> usb_wvan ?
<peppe84> ah no ho controllato :-)
<jester-> blacklist usb_wwan
<MatteoR> foo75: "sudo rmmod usb_wwan" dovrebbe scaricare il modulo, poi al prossimo riavvio non dovrebbe essere iù caricato visto che lo hai messo in blacklist
<jester-> se non è anche in /etc/modules non lo carica
<MatteoR> *più
<foo75> jester-, ok vado a vedere che non sia anche in /etc/modules perché ovviamente rmmod l'ho gia provato
<filo1234> foo75: ma hai riavviato dopo aver modificato?
<foo75> filo1234, certo
<foo75> mmm... in /etc/modules non ho nulla...
<foo75> jester-,  scusa in /etc/modules ci deve essere o no?! io non ce l'ho e direi che va bene giusto ?!
<jester-> foo75: non ci deve essere
<foo75> jester-,  ok non c'è ma al riavvio lo carica ugualmente... acc...
<jester-> foo75: non dovrebbe
<filo1234> foo75: controlla in /etc/init.d/ se qualcosa lo carica
<foo75> filo1234, ok vado a vedere
<MatteoR> foo75: Ssrà un bel lavoro lungo
<filo1234> foo75: oppure viene caricato da qualche altro modulo
<MatteoR> *Sarà
<filo1234> comunque hai dato sudo rmmod usb_wwan?
<foo75> filo1234, si altrimenti non potrei collegarmi ad internet e comunicare con voi... toglierei quel modulo mi serve per fare funzionare la penna usb
<foo75> MatteoR, scusa non basta usare un grep per verificarlo ?!
<MatteoR> foo75: hai ragione. Scusa
<MatteoR> foo75: Sono un po' stanco oggi
<filo1234> foo75: usi usbserial?
<foo75> MatteoR, tranquillo :)
<foo75> filo1234, si uso usbserial
<MatteoR> foo75: un bel "cat * | grep usb_wwan"
<MatteoR> foo75: Che chiavetta hai?
<foo75> MatteoR, una Mywave
<MatteoR> foo75: Hai provato ad avviare lasciando staccata la chiavetta? Magari il modulo non viene caricato
<MatteoR> in questo modo
<foo75> MatteoR, si, faccio sempre cosi... tengo sempre la chiavetta staccata la collego solo quando mi serve...
<filo1234> foo75: scusami per poterti collegare rimuovi usb_wwan e carichi usbserial?
<MatteoR> foo75: Mi dispiace, allora non so come aiutarti
<foo75> filo1234, in verità usbserial dipende da usb_wwan. io rimuovo usb_wwan e lascio usbserial
<foo75> filo1234, e rimuovo anche un modulo che si chiama options... non so se faccio bene...
<filo1234> foo75: si volevo arrivare a quello infatti usb:wwan è un option di usbserial...
<foo75> filo1234, ha... non so cosa questo voglia dire... ma nella black list io ho messo solo usb_wwan e non options perché ha un nome che mi suona troppo generico e non sapendo cosa fa non volevo toccarlo
<filo1234> la cosa migliore sarebbe caricare usbserial senza usb_wwan
<filo1234> spetta che sono un attimo incasinato
<foo75> filo1234, ok tranquillo
<filo1234> foo75: intanto puoi provare a fare una cosa scema.... inserire i comandi rmmod in /etc/rc.local
<filo1234> prima di exit 0
<filo1234> e vedere se almeno così non rompe
<foo75> filo1234,  ok intanto ho trovato questo http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Modem/CellulareGprsUmtsUsb ci do uno sguardo mi sembra che potrebbe aiutare
<MatteoR> foo75: Puoi mettere in blacklist option (option gestisce alcune chiavette)
<foo75> MatteoR, ok ora faccio un po' di prove può darsi che sparisca per pun po :)
<MatteoR> foo75: Spero di essere stato d'aiuto
<foo75> MatteoR, grazie!
<crazyduck> ciao  qualcuno mi puo aiutare con gli aggiornamenti!!! help e flas player
<MatteoR> crazyduck: Sii più secifico
<MatteoR> *specifico
<crazyduck> MatteoR: allora quan ho un botto di aggiornamenti  da fare ... e non li installa perchè mi dice di verificare la lan eppure cè
<crazyduck> MatteoR: Failed to fetch http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/software-center/software-center_4.0.1_all.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 193.206.139.34 80]
<jester1-> crazyduck: cambia il server
<foo75> ciao a tutti purtroppo ho provato sia aggiungendo option alla black list sia mettendo i comandi in rc.local ma niente ad ogni modo per il momento ho messo i due comandi rmmod option e usb_wwan in testa allo script che uso per connettermi
<foo75> in questo modo scarico i due moduli "al volo" e tutto funziona certo non è la maniera più pulita ma pazienza...
<gigirock_> ho una chiavetta usb dtt carico il firmware correttamente ma non vede i canali bassi UHF dal 23 al 26.....
<gigirock_> manco a dirlo nel windoze funziona perfettamente
<crazyduck> jester1-: come si fa scusa la mia ingnoranza
<jester1-> gigirock_: tv?
<gigirock_> jester1-, SI
<gigirock_> *si
<jester1-> crazyduck: software center/modifica/sorgenti software
<jester1-> gigirock_: kaffeine?
<gigirock_> jester1-, no io faccio la scansione da linea comando....w_scan o dvb-scan
<esulu> we
<gigirock_> jester1 ma crazyduck e' un sito ?
<jester1-> gigirock_: rivolgersia peace- per le righe di comando, io dico che è meglio caffeine
<gigirock_> jester1 kaffeine nella 1104 n l'ho ancora installato....
<jester1-> prova
<gigirock_> ma cosa cambia ? tutti usano dvb o v4l
<gigirock_> jester-, ciao cmq :)
<jester-> gigirock_: cambia che forse fa una scansione migliore
<jester-> se zomoa gli cambio il tempo
<gigirock_> k ci provo
<jester-> se zompa
<gigirock_> cmq la 1104 reinstallata da zero....funziona egregiamente....
<gigirock_> prima avevo fatto tutti gli upgrade...dalla 1004....ma era una pasticcio totale
<luca230103> salve
<MatteoR> gigirock_: Io ho sempre consigliato l'installazione pulita
<luca230103> ci sono operatori?
<jester-> no solo legatori
<MatteoR> !chiedi | luca230103
<ubot-it> luca230103: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Broc93> ciao a tutti
<Broc93> ciao jester-
<jester-> yo
<MatteoR> ciao Broc93
<Broc93> jester-: poi non son riuscito a compilare...
<Broc93> ciao MatteoR
<luca230103> matteo quando apro il browser con firefox su un eepc con xubuntu restano a tutto schermo
<jester-> Broc93: non ricordo cosa
<luca230103> non ho la possibilita' di chiuderle come posso fare?
<MatteoR> luca230103: premi F11
<Broc93> jester-: luminance hdr
<Broc93> aspetta che becco l'errore
<jester-> Broc93: aaahh secondo me non combina con la versione di quella tale lib
<Broc93> jester-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/617036/
<MatteoR> luca230103: Quando hai il browser a tutto schermo, premi F11 e tutto si sistemerà
<Broc93> jester-: che? o.o
<luca230103> matteo non va
<luca230103> non mi fa nemmeno rimpicciolire la pagina
<jester-> Broc93: i casi sono 2: o non combina la vesione di LibRaw o manca qualche opzione facendo ./configure o equivalente
<luca230103> e se vado su file x chiuderla da li nemmeno non me lo fa selezionare
<jester-> luca230103: rm -r .mozilla
<luca230103> da terminale?
<jester-> eh
<Broc93> jester-: configure fa?
<luca230103> non fa nulla
<jester-> Broc93: predispone make
<luca230103> ciao jester
<Broc93> jester-: quindi dopo qmake, prima di make dò configure?
<jester-> Broc93: fa vedere il readme
<luca230103> il mio eeepc con xubuntu fa i capricci con tutti i browser
<jester-> luca230103: comincia a staccare compiz
<Broc93> jester-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/617596/
<luca230103> se mi esce una pagina pob con la pubblicita' a tutto schermo non me la fa chiudere
<Steeler> luca230103, potresti usare xkill
<luca230103> jester ho 11.04 xubuntu
<luca230103> su eeepc
<MatteoR> luca230103: Guarda che si chiama jester- non jester
<luca230103> non ho compiz
<jester-> Broc93: qt4-dev-tools e qt4-qmake installati?
<luca230103> matteo qualche consiglio?
<jester-> Broc93: fftw-dev e fftw3-dev
<jester-> luca230103: hai cancellato .mozilla?
<luca230103> ok lo faccio subito
<luca230103> cmq lo fa con tutti
<luca230103> ok fatto
<luca230103> cancellato
<Broc93> jester-: aspetta che vedo
<jester-> luca230103: riavvia ff
<luca230103> riavvio il pc?
<luca230103> io ho eliminato fire fox
<Broc93> jester-: fttw3-dev non esiste
<Vaffanculo> Hi.
<enzotib> luca230103: cosa hai eliminato?
<luca230103> firefox
<enzotib> luca230103: ma solo la dir nascosta .mozilla, mica hai eliminato il programma?
<jester-> Broc93: libfftw3-dev
<luca230103> si infatti ho tolto tutto
<luca230103> :)
<enzotib> luca230103: tutto cosa, spiegati!
<luca230103> ok lo reinstallo
<enzotib> luca230103: se lo reinstalli, ma non hai cancellato la dir .mozilla, potrebbe non cambiare niente
<Broc93> jester-: ma è normale che qt4-dev-tools siano 96 MB di pacchetti?
<luca230103> ok cancellata ed ho reinstallato il tutto
<MatteoR> luca230103: Funziona ora?
<Broc93> jester-: li ho installati ma di nuovo il make dà errore
<jester-> Broc93: forse se scrivi al mantainer faiprima
<jester-> Broc93: dai un make clean o usa sorgenti vergini
<Broc93> jester-: make clean fa?
<luca230103> tiscali
<remix_tj> Broc93: pulisce la cartella dai file compilati
<Broc93> ok
<Broc93> vediamo se va
<luca230103> niente ragazzi
<Broc93> no, ancora nulla...
<enzotib> luca230103: hai rimosso la cartella ~/.mozilla/firefox ?
<luca230103> ho problemi di sistema con 11.04 xubuntu
<luca230103> non mi fa' cambiare nemmeno il desktop
<enzotib> luca230103: vai per i fatti tuoi? rispondi, per cortesia!
<luca230103> sia xfce
<luca230103> si l'ho rimossa
<enzotib> luca230103: find ~ -iname 'firefox', su pastebin
<enzotib> luca230103: aspe'
<enzotib> luca230103: find ~ -iname '*firefox*', su pastebin
<gigirock_> exit
<luca230103> http://paste.ubuntu.com/617621/
<luca230103> non mi fa nemmeno incollare devo usare le freccette x selezionare incolla
<enzotib> luca230103: ma stai usando il browser adesso?
<luca230103> la sbarra di sopra di fire fox la seleziono solo con le frecce
<luca230103> si
<enzotib> luca230103: chiudilo
<luca230103> paste bin come lo facevo
<enzotib> luca230103: ok, hai ragione
<centropc> ciao a tutti
<enzotib> luca230103: ma quando hai cancellato la dir .mozilla, il browser era chiuso?
<centropc> scusatemi ho un problema
<luca230103> si
<centropc> ho installato ubuntu 11.04 come dual boot
<centropc> coem mai quando accendo il pc
<centropc> non mi chiede quale os voglio scegliere
<centropc> mi si avvia direttamente con ubuntu come devo fare per avere la posibilità diu usare anche windows vista
<frey> ci sono molte guide in internet
<frey> seguine una
<enzotib> !grub | centropc, segui il ripristino di grub
<ubot-it> centropc, segui il ripristino di grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<luca230103> enzo...
<luca230103> perche' non mi fa nemmeno cambiare lo spazio di lavoro?
<enzotib> luca230103: crea un nuovo utente e vedi se va
<luca230103> poi quando clicco sulle finestre non me le porta in primo piano
<frey> !synaptic |
<ubot-it> : http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/InstallareProgrammi/GestorePacchetti
<frey> !synaptics |
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'synaptics'
<peppe84> frey, è giusto eh? :-) nel menù amministrazione synaptic si chiama gestore pacchetti
<lime> ciao qualcuno qui conosce i bitcoin?
<kuix> azzi :)
<kuix> cosa digito da terminale per l'vvio del gestore di compiz?
<K99Brain> compiz --replace &
<kuix> grazie :)
<kuix> mmm K99Brain ma non ho il pannello.. non mi si è avviato il pannello di controllo :/
<luca230103> salve ragazzi ho installato vanbassco tramite wine pero quando apro i midi non li sento
<luca230103> qualche consigluio?
<kuix> come lancio da tastiera il terminale?
<kuix> grazie :)
<kuix> ragazzi mi si è imputtanato il gestore grafico >.<
<loris> ubuntu 64 bit per intel esiste?
<kuix> yes
<loris> non sono riuscito a trovarlo nel sito ufficiale cera solo per amd
<kuix> ragazzi mi servirebbero solo 2 cose: come avviare il terminale da tastiera e come avviare il pannello di compiz dentro il terminale :)
<kuix> guarda che con amd64
<kuix> si intende l'architettura ;)
<kuix> non il procio :)
<kuix> quindi scaricalo ed installalo ;)
<loris> posso installarlo tranquillamente?
<jester-> kuix: alt-F2 e scrivi gnome-terminal
<jester-> kuix: ccsm per la coifeca compiz
<loris> grazie mille siete fantastici.
<kuix> jester-,  ora provo grazie ;)
<kuix> ceto che puoi instalalrlo :)
<loris> grazie di nuovo scusatemi ma io sono un novellino.
<kuix> jester-,  allora per ccsm ok ;)
<kuix> mentre per il terminale nada
<kuix> allora
<kuix> alt+f2?
<jester-> eh
<kuix> alt f2 non da nulla >.<
<jester-> allora hai imputtanato per bene
<jester-> !gnomereset | kuix
<ubot-it> kuix: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private e riavviare la sessione
<kuix> resetta anche l'ambiente grafico? ;)
<jester-> tutto
<kuix> tnx ma alsciando inalterato i documenti e i prog nstallati vero? :)
<jester-> se non hai fatto capriole strane
<kuix> ok ;)
<kuix> si ma vorrei far partire sto cavolo di terminale...
<kuix> se riesco a far partire il terminale è fata :)
<jester-> resetta
<kuix> oltre fare questo rest?
<kuix> reset*
<jester-> esci e rientri da gnome
<kuix> non cpaiasco come mai nonn mi prenda il cmandoalt+f2
<kuix> ora edo un attimino..
<kuix> se apro il temrinale mi dice apri terminale con maiusc contro N
<kuix> >.<
<kuix> ma se provo non funge :/
<jester-> usa la shell
<jester-> control-alt-F2
<kuix> ok ora provo
<kuix> ma che cazzz non funge control+alt+f2 non fa nulla >.<
<kuix> santissimo padre illumnami! XD
<jester-> kuix: riparti in rirpi
<jester-> rirpiwstino
<jester-> eh ripristino+
<Peace-> xD
<kuix> mmm ok mi sa ;)
<kuix> ultima domanda
<kuix> come abilito la visone delle cartelle nascoste ? :)
<kuix> non sotto unity che l'ho sputttanato :)
<kuix> fatto
<kuix> control h
<kuix> lo prende però :/
<kuix> jester-, grazie mille :D
<kuix> molto ma molto utile :D
<kuix> avevo impallinato tutto unity ed ora funge tutto come prima ;)
<kuix> tnx mille :)
<DarkSun> salve
<mrpc> ho un problema con shotwell, quando lo lancio mi manda la cpu al 100% e li rimane poi mi piglia più di un giga di ram per poi passare a prendersi anche 500MB di swap e non aprirsi mai in modo definitivo rallentandomi a dismisura il pc
<peppe84> mrpc, stai importando migliaia di foto? il mio tentanto di importare quattro giga di foto stava per prendere fuoco...
<peppe84> *tentanDo
<neramarea> salve, gente. allo spegnimento, appare una voce tipo "creation crash report list" con la dicitura FAIL... è grave? inoltre, da quando ho upgradato a natty, l'avvio è incredibilmente lento...
<mrpc> peppe84, no, ce solo la cartella immagini con 1,2 GB niente altro
<peppe84> mrpc, se lo fa sempre magari raccogli un pò di informazioni e apri un bug
<peppe84> o controlla se ne esiste uno
<mrpc> avevo già cercato, ho provato anche a disinstallare e reinstallare il programma poi ho dovuto ripiegare su f-spot
<andrea1> su ubuntu 11.04 a volte succede che il launcher non scompare quando massimizzo una pagina, da cosa puo' dipendere?
<neramarea> salve, gente. allo spegnimento, appare una voce tipo "creation crash report list" con la dicitura FAIL... è grave? inoltre, da quando ho upgradato a natty, l'avvio è incredibilmente lento...
<codix120> ciao ragazzi, sono nuovo di ubuntu e sinceramente anche di questa chat. premetto che utilizzo la versione live di ubuntu da chiavetta. ho un problema: quando cerco di scaricare gli aggiornamenti o installare qualche programma in più mi dice che il disco è pieno. esaminando il disco però mi dice che cisono ben 2.5 GB liberi.
<codix120> non so che fare aiutatemi
<MatteoR> codix120: Puoi ripetere il problema?
<jester-> codix120: sulla live non installi una cippa, al max ci metti dei dati
<codix120> in pratica mi dice che non c'è più spazio libero su disco ma invece la chiavetta è praticamente vuota
<esulu> we
<enzotib> codix120: che dimensione ha la pendrive?
<codix120> 4GB
<mrpc> codix120, mi pare che pretendi un pochino troppo non credi? come puoi pensare di utilizzare un sistema in live che ogni volta tu lo spegni lui dimentica tutto quello che hai fatto e addirittura fare gli aggiornamenti?
<codix120> veramente visto che riusciva  a mantenermi la lingua italiana, la password del rete wireless ecc. pensavo si potesse
<mrpc> ma lo hai installato o hai creato un disco di avvio?
<codix120> no non è installato
<mrpc> a me sinceramente non è mai capitato che una volta riavviata la live mi riconoscesse poi la chiave di rete o altre impostazioni, comunque su 4 GB non ci fai molto
<codix120> se volessi installaro quanto dovrei fare grande la partizione?
<MatteoR> !installazione | codix120
<ubot-it> codix120: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<codix120> ok grazie mille per l'aiuto
<neramarea> salve, gente. allo spegnimento, appare una voce tipo "creation crash report list" con la dicitura FAIL... è grave? inoltre, da quando ho upgradato a natty, l'avvio è incredibilmente lento...
<enzotib> !grub | esulu
<ubot-it> esulu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<mrpc> bye
<neramarea> salve, gente. allo spegnimento, appare una voce tipo "creation crash report list" con la dicitura FAIL... è grave? inoltre, da quando ho upgradato a natty, l'avvio è incredibilmente lento...
<gigirock_> usando kaffeine : Cannot find demux plugin for MRL "fifo:/home/aasderti/.kde/share/apps/kaffeine/dvbpipe.m2t".
<gigirock_> dumaron
<pappijo> Aiutatemi per favore!!! Ho masterizzato con Brasero su Ubuntu 10.10 un DVD con tutti i miei dati e la verifica della checksum è andata bene. Ho installato Ubuntu 11.04 piallando e non riesco più a leggere il DVD: vedo tutti i file, ma sono pieni di zeri!!!
<Broc93> come elimino un file attraverso la console?
<filo1234> Broc93: spiegati meglio
<pappijo> rm nomefile
<filo1234> Broc93: e di che file parli?
<Broc93> grazie pappijo
<Broc93> filo1234: niente, dovevo eliminare un .rpm
<pappijo> filo1234: Ho masterizzato con Brasero su Ubuntu 10.10 un DVD con tutti i miei dati e la verifica della checksum è andata bene. Ho installato Ubuntu 11.04 piallando e non riesco più a leggere il DVD: vedo tutti i file, ma sono pieni di zeri. Che posso fare?
<Broc93> e dolphin si blocca quando passo il mouse sopra la sua icona
<Broc93> si tratta di un bug già conosciuto...
<filo1234> pappijo: boh
<filo1234> pappijo: se sono tutti zeri mi sa che hai copiato male i file
<filo1234> c'è poco da fare
<pappijo> Secondo me potrebbe essere costruito male il file system, ma usando less -f  per leggere il disco lo vedo INTERAMENTE pieno di zeri, neanche i dati del fs!!!
<filo1234> less -f?
<pappijo> filo1234: less -f serve a leggere i dischi
<pappijo> filo1234: vedi tutti i byte
<pappijo> filo1234: vedi tutto il disco in forma grezza
<balloto> buona sera a tutti
<filo1234> pappijo: non è esattamente quello ch edice il man
<HoldenC> pappijo, vedi se ottieni qualche msg di errore su dmesg
<filo1234> comunque non ho idea
<balloto> ragazzi io ho un desktop HP pavillion che puntualmente ogni tanto si blocca totalmente..non risponde più niente..l'unica è riavviarlo con "forza bruta"...mai successo a qualcuno tutto ciò? ho il sospetto che questo venga causato dai siti che han flash..
<Peace-> balloto: fai una prova ...
<Peace-> non usare flash
<Peace-> e vedi come va usando firefox puou usare youtube senza flash
<Peace-> google ====> youtube html5 ===>join
<Peace-> cosi il browser usera' html5
<Peace-> e vedi come va...
<Peace-> se ti si blocca è un problema del kenrel
<Peace-> btw potresti vedere anche il log
<francesco_> ciao a tutti
<pappijo> HoldenC: l'unico messagio che appare con dmesg è "ISO 9660 Extensions: IEEE_1282"
<francesco_> come creare una linea wifi internet per collegare un tablet android.....utilizzo una pennina tim...che viene letta solo da wvdial...nessuno ancora e riuscito a risolvere il mio problema ...o forse sono io troppo incasinato...
<balloto> emh..come non detto HP pavillion bloccato di nuovo inspiegabilmente :(
<filo1234> francesco_: ma hai una scheda wifi?
<francesco_> nel pc ce la possibilita di vedere reti wifi...se intendi questo si...
<francesco_> filo 1234 sei sardo??
<Peace-> no
<filo1234> francesco_: eia poitta
<Peace-> filo1234: eia coddaso?
<Peace-> LOL
<Peace-> vado via :D
<francesco_> ahahhaah perke laltra volta ero entrato come monica e mi hanno scambiato per te che facevi scherzi....
<filo1234> francesco_: intendevo dire...hai una scheda wifi si? sul pc
<francesco_> si si.....
<filo1234> francesco_: ma sei monica o francesco_
<filo1234> lol
<Peace-> madu'
<francesco_> ihihii sono fra ......
<francesco_> sempre fra....
<filo1234> comunque...da Network Manager hai la possibilità di creare una rete ad hoc
<francesco_> si ma come faccio a condividere la linea della pennina
<filo1234> devi fare un nat
<francesco_> cioe???
<filo1234> francesco_: la cosa più semplice è installare firestarter
<filo1234> è un gestore per il firewall...da li condividi l aconnessione
<francesco_> che sicuramete frugando ce lo gia installato
<francesco_> quindi faccio una linea ad hoc con network manager e utilizzo firestarter per condividerla giusto?
<filo1234> si
<francesco_> anda benu ..........tenisi una birra in su fricu po tui....
<francesco_> ihihihi grazie ci provo
<filo1234> francesco_: chi tensisi calincunu pisciotti è mellusu
<lupiniv> salve a tutti
<filo1234> pisciottu
<francesco_> ahahahahh
<lupiniv> avrei un problema
<lupiniv> chi mi puo aiutare??
<filo1234> lupiniv: chiedi, chi sa risponde
<filo1234> ...forse
<lupiniv> grazie
<lupiniv> allora
<lupiniv> ho xchat gnome
<lupiniv> chi sa dirmi come configurare un proxy per x-chat
<lupiniv> ??
<lupiniv> e se per caso sapete un server sock5 che funzioni come si deve?
<lupiniv> socks5
<filo1234> lupiniv: non sei nel canale adatto
<lupiniv> grazie
<lupiniv> provvedu subito
<filo1234> forse devo entrare in politica...ho carisma
<filo1234> lol
<mauro> test
<cybercrasher> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<tull> ciao
<tull> se avvio windows xp da virtualbox crasha il kernel di ubuntu
<tull> mi succede da oggi
<yankee> salve, ho condiviso un hard disk su un pc con seven, ma quando provo ad entraci da ubuntu mi dice: non è stato possibile montare la posizione
<yankee> qualcuno sa come risolvere?
<yankee> samba funziona
<yankee> ma non riesco a montare il disco
<frank01> ciao ragazzi!!
<MatteoR> !chat | yankee
<ubot-it> yankee: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<MatteoR> ciao frank01
<zul_> ciao a tutti
<zul_> ciao a tutti
<MatteoR> ciao zul_
<frank01> Ho un problema: a volte quando accendo il mio netbook noto che le impostazioni dell'aspetto sono cambiate e non quelle precedentemente impostate.
<frank01> Mi riferisco ai colori delle finestre e aspetto icone!!!
<MatteoR> frank01: Usi unity?
<frank01> MatteoR: cos'è unity?
<MatteoR> frank01: Ok. C'è una barra alla tua sinistra dello schermo? Se sì, allora quello è unity
<frank01> MatteoR: ti riferisci alla versione 11....? Se si uso quella ma la barra l'ho fatta sparire
<tull> se avvio windows xp da virtualbox crasha il kernel di ubuntu
<tull> ma il kernel linux non diveva essere stabile? eppure uso una versione ls
<tull> lts
<filo1234> scusa ma cosa vuol dire crasha il kernel?
<tull> vuol dire che si impalla tutto e lampeggia una spia sulla tastiera
<MatteoR> frank01: è un bug di gnome
<filo1234> tull: che kernel stai usando?....e poi te lo fa solo lanciando xp?
<tull> ho solo xp in virtualbox
<tull> sto usando il kernel classico di ubuntu lucid
<frank01> MatteoR: e quindi che faccio?
<filo1234> tull: il kernel classico qual'è?
<tull> perchè mi fai questa domanda?
<filo1234> tull: non è che hai dato troppa ram alla macchina virtuale?
<tull> ora guardo
<filo1234> tull: perchè vorrei sapere che versione di kernel stai usando
<tull> ok
<tull> filo1234,  ho il kernel linux 2.6.32-32
<filo1234> tull: e versione di VirtualBox?
<tull> filo1234, ho dato 512 Mb di ram e ne ho 2 Gb totali
<filo1234> tull: e memoria video?
<tull> ho appena aggiornato alla 4.0 dalla 3.2 ma non cambia nulla
<filo1234> tull: uhm hai fatto un riavvio del sistema dopo l'aggiornamento?
<tull> no, ma il problema ce l'avevo anche prima dell'aggiornamento
<filo1234> ah
<filo1234> tull: io prioverei a fare un'altra macchina virtuale per prova
<filo1234> proverei*
<tull> ok
<tull> filo1234, ora funziona
<tull> però è strano che si fermi il kernel
<filo1234> o.0
<filo1234> bah io farei un test dele ram pure
<tull> secondo me pensano troppo alle nuove funzionalità ed un po' meno alla stabilità, torvalds e company
<tull> filo1234, cosa c'entrano le ram?
<filo1234> mah guarda che io uso virtualbox da un avita
<tull> non lo metto in dubbio
<filo1234> tull: c'entrano...perchè se va in kernel panic un motivo ci sarà
<tull> secondo posso scoprirlo?
<tull> secondo te posso scoprirlo?
<filo1234> tull: e non mi è mai successo che si impallasse come dici tu....ora Viretualbox è un pacchetto esterno quindi al limite sarebb eun problema di virtualbox
<HoldenC> tull, se hai due pc con linux puoi provare con netconsole
<tull> ok
<filo1234> comunque i log dovresti averli sia per virtualbox che pe ril kernel...
<MatteoR> frank01: nella home cerca queste: .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .config .gnome_private .local e rinominale, ad esempio .gnome2 la fai diventare .gnome2_old, poi fai un logout e un login e dovrebbe essere ok
<MatteoR> frank01: ctrl+h per vedere le cartelle nascoste
<frank01> MatteoR: e così torna tutto come prima'
<MatteoR> frank01: Ripristina tutte le impostazioni di gnome a quelle iniziali
<MatteoR> frank01: Ma temo che sia un bug di gnome
<frank01> MatteoR: quindi pensi che sarà una cosa che si risolverà con qualche aggiornamento?
<MatteoR> frank01: Sì. Adesso controllo se è già segnalato
<MatteoR> frank01: è un bug già segnalato e confermato. Quando uno sviluppatore riparerà il problema, uscirà l'aggiornamento
<a4326> buonasera, ho visto la versione live di ubuntu e voglio installarla ma non riesco a impostare la connessione internet, cè nessuno in grado di aiutarmi?
<MatteoR> a4326: Che cosa usi per connetterti?
<a4326> rete fissa
<tull> a4326, adsl?
<a4326> si
<tull> telecom?
<a4326> no wind-infostrada
<tull> hai un modem con un cavo ethernet?
<a4326> si
<MatteoR> a4326: usi un router, un modem usb, cosa usi?
<a4326> è un router
<MatteoR> a4326: Allora basta che attacchi il cavetto e sei a posto
<a4326> già attaccato il cavo e ho provato ma non va, cè scritto auto etho clicco ma non si collega
<filo1234> a4326: ma sei con l alive?
<filo1234> la live?
<a4326> ora non sono con la live
<filo1234> quindi hai gia installato?
<a4326> non e installata
<filo1234> e allora non capisco
<filo1234> o sei con la live o è installata
<filo1234> scegli
<vietta> lol
<vietta> filo1234, se non si collega ad internet con la live non è con la live
<a4326> posso installarla ma poi per venire in chat devo sempre riavviare per sapere cosa fare
<vietta> se non l'ha installata è con un altro os
<filo1234> si ma quindi non caisco su cosa dobbiamo basarci
<filo1234> sul nulla?
<a4326> hai ragione, quanto tempo ci vuole per installarla?
<filo1234> a4326: si ma non è possibile dare aiuto in questo modo....
<vietta> lol scusa filo1234  ma se non si connette come deve fare?
<filo1234> a4326: puoi privare dalla live ad aprire un terminale e dare sudo dhclient eth0 e vedere se ti viene assegnato un ip
<filo1234> vietta: ma sei l'avvocato?
<a4326> in effetti il tuo ragionamento non fa una piega, la devo prima installare, ma voi siete sempre qui??
<a4326> grazie la installo e dopo vedo che succede, ciao
<filo1234> a4326: l'unico suggerimentoche mi viene è quello che ti ho detto
<a4326> si
<filo1234> in ogni caso dovrai sempre riconnetterti qui in qualche modo
<filo1234> per avere aiuto...quindi boh
<nicola88> buonasera a tutti, ho un problema con il sito della rai... moonlight non funziona più, ho ubuntu 10.10, che devo fare?
<filo1234> a4326: ma poi hai provato a navigare?
<enzotib> Peace-: passa lo script all'amico
<MatteoR> !chat | enzotib (era da tanto che volevo farlo XD)
<ubot-it> enzotib (era da tanto che volevo farlo XD): per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<enzotib> :)
<a4326> ho provato a navigare ma non andava ora chiudo e lo installo
<enzotib> nicola88: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=316995.1640
<Peace-> enzotib: ?
<Panaclerio> Vorrei associare connettermi ad una pagina web in jsp con login tramite wget, ma non ci riesco
<enzotib> Peace-: serve lo script rai alla moda
<Peace-> enzotib:
<Peace-> http://acab.servebeer.com/raismth.xpi
<Peace-> >>
<enzotib> vabbè, l'utente che lo ha chiesto pare morto nel frattempo
<Peace-> -..-
<Peace-> ogghei buona notte
<Peace-> vado in let va
<Daniele> Ragazzi scrivo per dirvi che a volte nell'installazione a seconda del processore grafico non si visualizza grub al primo avvio e lo schermo non riceve segnale. Non bisogna far altro che aspettare qualche minuto poi premere invio e come per magia avrete accesso al sistema operativo. Poi installate i driver e tutto sarà perfetto. Non tutti i driver danno le stesse prestazioni, con alcuni ci sono problemi, se riscontrate problemi tipof
<Rossano> Salve, vorrei solo un informazione: Posso installare Ubuntu 10.10 su una partizione ma con grub in una penna USB senza così dover intaccare il boot loader di windows 7? Faccio questa domanda perchè Win7 è preinstallato e non ho CD per ripristinare l'MBR in caso non dovesse andare bene l'installazione. Ho un Portatile molto particolare Dell Studio XPS 1340. Grazie
<dottorblaster> Rossano: sicuro di non avere cd? Esiste una partizione apposita sulla tua macchina
<dottorblaster> almeno credo
<enzotib> Rossano: sì, si può fare
<Daniele> Rossano dovrebbe essere possibile, basta che durante l'installazione quando vai nel partizionamento manuale imposti che vuoi grub non sul sda ma sulla pennina.
<Daniele> Certo se perdi la pennina è un problema poi...
<Rossano> Si, la partizione c'è, tra le altre cose windows7 si crea una partizione di boot ma ho avuto già una brutta esperienza con un altro portatile. Il ripristino di sistema parte solo se si avvia il bootloader di windows7 premendo F8, oppure se hai fatto i DVD questi ripristinano il sistema e perderei tutti i dati etc etc so che posso salvarli con un livecd ma la cosa diventerebbe più semplice tramite l'installazione del
<Rossano>  GRUB2 su USB
<Rossano> Daniele: quindi devo dire che la partizione della penna USB è /boot? o devo specificarlo da qualche altra parte ?
<dottorblaster> Rossano: a poter farlo puoi, però occhio a quello che dice Daniele
<enzotib> Rossano: niente /boot, semplicemente devi mettere il bootloader su /dev/sdb
<dottorblaster> mmh no Ubiquity (l'installer) dovrebbe farti scegliere un disco su cui installare grub
<Daniele> Rossano rimane in basso nella finestra del partizionamento se non ricordo male
<enzotib> Rossano: probabilmente l'opzione non è tanto visibile durante l'installazione
<Rossano> Daniele, enzotib: Hmmmm...allora provo a far partire un LiveCD e vediamo un po'. Magari faccio una prova sul computer fisso prima...
<dottorblaster> Rossano: prova da live su una virtual machine o su un'altra macchina per sicurezza, dovresti comunque avere l'opzione
<dottorblaster> sennò si può fare anche con un bel grub-install dopo anche se ci vuole qualche comando da shell e è più complicato
<dottorblaster> Daniele: quella cosa che dicevi sui driver video, che caspio è? Non mi è mai capitata
<dottorblaster> smaronature con chipset nvidia?
<Rossano> credo sia questo: http://www.google.it/imgres?imgurl=http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_JBHfzEovWs8/TMWkdiAJkkI/AAAAAAAAAw8/OcaLo0PGwdM/s1600/5ubuntu10.10install-partition.png&imgrefurl=http://netgator.blogspot.com/2010/10/ubuntu-1010-installation-guide-and.html&usg=__w6h5B3A4Vyezk8DGjbZzwNQx3SU=&h=768&w=1024&sz=379&hl=it&start=0&zoom=1&tbnid=2R1lV48fthWEQM:&tbnh=133&tbnw=172&ei=gEbpTaGgEYGAswbr2-2ACQ&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dubuntu%
<Rossano> 2B10%2Bmanual%2Binstall%2Bpartition%26hl%3Dit%26biw%3D1680%26bih%3D873%26gbv%3D2%26tbm%3Disch&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=496&vpy=85&dur=713&hovh=194&hovw=259&tx=178&ty=113&page=1&ndsp=40&ved=1t:429,r:2,s:0&biw=1680&bih=873
<Daniele> Rossano: puoi scegliere di installare grub su diversi hd e addirittura nelle partizioni. Questo lo so per certo, penso che se metti la penna usb dia anche quell'opzione
<Rossano> Il menù che si trova in fondo riguardante il bootloader?
<dottorblaster> si Rossano proprio quello :)
<Daniele> esatto!
<Rossano> Grazie!!
<Rossano> L'ideale sarebbe installarlo su una schedina SD così non impegno una USB per tutto il tempo...ne ho solo 2 :(
<Daniele> dottorblaster: si robacci Nvidia, però con il driver  173 va alla grande. con la versione raccomandta fa schifio!
<francesco_> salve, qualcuno può ariutarmi?
<Daniele> Rossano: non ti resta che provare ;)
<dottorblaster> Daniele: immagino sia il driver nv che puzza di marcio
<dottorblaster> francesco_: chiedi e ti sarà dato :P
<Rossano> Un'ultima cosa: sapete se è possibile avere da qualche parte il supporto per installare a regola d'arte linux sul mio portatile che ha un hardware un pò strano? Ricordo che esisteva qualcosa chiamato linux from scratch o qualcosa del genere.
<francesco_> grazie! allora io ho una connessione alice con router 2plus wifi quando faccio per collegarmi 192.168.0.1 non mi apre la pagina del router
<dottorblaster> Rossano: linux from scratch è linux "senza distro"
<dottorblaster> non c'entra con l'installare linux a regola d'arte
<dottorblaster> francesco_: la macchina è correttamente connessa alla rete o hai problemi di sorta?
<dottorblaster> Rossano: poi aspetta, puoi definirmi il tuo concetto di regola d'arte? :D
<francesco_> dofforblaster: tutto ok, funziona tutto tranne il fatto che dopo che ho installato amule adunanza, trova i server seleziona il file da scaricare ma le fonti rimando a 0 questo è l'unico problema di "connessione" se così si può definire. Il resto tutto ok, funziona tutto bene.
<dottorblaster> quindi sei online con successo e niente problemi
<dottorblaster> che ip ti da il router?
<francesco_> pubblico?
<dottorblaster> no, privato
<dottorblaster> nel senso, ip di rete casalinga
<francesco_> si ho capito, ma non saprei dirti :) sai cosa devo digitare da terminale?
<dottorblaster> ifconfig :)
<Rossano> dottorblaster: perdonami se ho detto una fesseria, purtroppo non sono molto esperto. Io ho un portatile con 2 schede video in hybrid sli e dovrei disattivarne una per non consumare (e riscaldare) inutilmente. Poi ho avuto qualche problema di compatibilità e di freeze utilizzando wubi, mi piacerebbe avere il supporto di un esperto nella configurazione del mio PC con linux.
<dottorblaster> Rossano: complimenti per le schede sli, mi pare una roba carrozzata :D che computer è?
<francesco_> p0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol             indirizzo inet:87.4.175.106  P-t-P:192.168.100.1  Maschera:255.255.255 se non sbaglio dovrebbe essere questo, e non eth0 vero?
<Rossano> dottorblaster: pensavo che ogni hardware preferisse qualche pacchetto differente rispetto ad un altro
<dottorblaster> francesco_: eth0 ha un ip?
<francesco_> dottorblaster: certo ma ipv6
<francesco_> aspetta è la prima volta che uso un canale irc, come si whispera?
<dottorblaster> faccio io tranquillo
<Rossano> dottorblaster hahaha si è un computer tamarrissimo :) Scherzi a parte è un Dell Studio XPS 1340 ha una scheda nvidia GF210 (una 9400 + 9500 credo)
<Rossano> dottorblaster: il computer è questo: http://quangcaothue.net/showthread.php?t=9775
<dottorblaster> Rossano: stavo vedendo
<dottorblaster> gran bella macchina, complimenti per l'acquisto
<dottorblaster> guarda, ubuntu è certificata per girare su quel computer
<dottorblaster> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/200912-4906
<Rossano> dottorblaster: esiste questa guida ma non ho mai capito se effettivamente funziona...http://luizfar.wordpress.com/2010/06/29/how-to-switch-off-xps1340-discrete-video-card-on-linux/
<Panaclerio> sto scrivendo uno script con wget per scaricare una pagina jsp ma non funziona,
 * MatteoR ha sonno e tra poco và a letto
<dottorblaster> Rossano: a me quella guida così a occhio pare una gran porcata
<Rossano> dottorblaster. ecco...vedi perchè mi serve un esperto?
<linux> alve a tutti
<dottorblaster> Rossano: ho sempre avuto macchine monovideocard quindi non ti so dire molto, ma so che ubuntu va perfettamente su quel portatile
<dottorblaster> quindi poi rifinire la configurazione non dovrebbe essere una cosa titanica
<linux> raga dove posso rovae falshfx
<linux> flashfxp
<Rossano> dottorblaster: magari una volta installato, senza installare nessun driver, posso provare a contattare qualcuno in questa chat per aiutarmi con la scheda video...
<dottorblaster> Rossano: faresti gran bene :P
<Rossano> Grazie a tutti per l'aiuto :) Buona notte
<dottorblaster> notte a te :)
<linux> ok
<Panaclerio> sto scrivendo uno script con wget per scaricare una pagina jsp ma non funziona,
<Hot> hello1
<Hot> risolto alessandro_  ?
<alessandro_> ciao a tutti
<alessandro_> <Hot> risolto cosa?
<Hot> chrome 9 ?
<alessandro_> ti sbagli con un'altro sai
<Hot> ah sorry
<alessandro_> io avrei un problema con un dominio
<alessandro_> ma forse sono in un posto sbaglaito
<Hot> non sei tu questo ?  alessandro_ (~alessandr@host146-96-dynamic.7-87-r.retail.telecomitalia.it) è entrato in #ubuntu-it
<alessandro_> no ho fastweb io
<Hot> oki :D
<Hot> ciao
<alessandro_> qui c'è un chan che si occupa di domini e hosting?
<jester-> alessandro_: nu, solo assistenza su os ubuntu
<dottorblaster> e l'ora cazzeggio? :O
<dottorblaster> scherzo
<attempt> dunque. ho un sistema multiboot. xp, lucid, debian. ho avuto problemi con debian ed ho usato il programma disk manager di kde che ha modificato fstab con uuid dei vari dischi altrimenti non me li montava correttamente, ed ancora non lo fa' in quanto la partizione di xp la monta solo in lettura che poi e' un bene. vabbe'. se parto con ubuntu adesso non sono in grado su lucid di poter usare sudo mi dice no set uuid.  ma la cosa assurda e' che se p
<attempt> rovo a loggarmi come root non riesco. e non ho dimenticato la pass.  devo mettere il mio utente fra quelli con potere di sudo e risettare la pass di root su ubuntu. come faccio? scusate la lunghezza.
<dottorblaster> attempt: ce l'hai la recovery mode di ubuntu nel grub?
<attempt> si
<dottorblaster> usa quella
<dottorblaster> la fai partire, drop to root shell e via
<attempt> uguale. mi loggo come utente ma si rifiuta di usare sudo.
<attempt> umh. ora vedo . sapevo che doveva partire come root.
<dottorblaster> nelle ultime release fa una interfaccia curses che ti chiede varie cose
<dottorblaster> tra cui se vuoi partire root
<attempt> e' lucid linx
<attempt> ok controllo.
<dottorblaster> eh non so se lo fa anche lucid, dovrebbe
<attempt> e' che mi pare assolutamente assurdo loggarmi con l'utente e vedermi rifiutare il sudo su ubuntu.
<attempt> vabbe'.
<Panaclerio> sto scrivendo uno script con wget per scaricare una pagina jsp ma non funziona,
<a4326> ho installato ubuntu ma la rete non funziona, devo installare qualcosa? cambiare impostazioni?
<dottorblaster> a4326: spiegati meglio
<a4326> ho installato ubuntu ma non si collega a internet
<dottorblaster> e fino a qua ci siamo
<dottorblaster> che connessione hai a casa?
<a4326> adsl infostrada
<dottorblaster> come ti connettevi? immissione di username e password o semplice router?
<a4326> router
<dottorblaster> wifi?
<a4326> si
<dottorblaster> non te la vede nel menu delle reti?
<a4326> no
<dottorblaster> hai provato con un cavo ad attaccarti al router per vedere se così funziona?
<a4326> mi vede solo eth0
<dottorblaster> ok
<dottorblaster> a quanto pare manca il driver
<dottorblaster> attaccati con un cavo al router
<dottorblaster> e lancia il gestore dei driver
<a4326> qual'è il gestore dei driver? quello che cè scritto driver aggiunti?
<dottorblaster> eh aspè
<a4326> avevo visto, c'era scritto driver brodcom STA
<dottorblaster> esatto
<dottorblaster> devi abilitare quelli li
<koalinux> buonasera a todos
<dottorblaster> ciao koalinux
<koalinux> che si dice per le selve di ubuntu?
<filo1234> a4326: ma con il cavo si connette?
<koalinux> non è esploso nessun pc a nessuno?
<a4326> con il cavo non si connette
<filo1234> !chat | koalinux
<koalinux> peccato..
<ubot-it> koalinux: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<koalinux> ops..ho sbagliato..mi sono scordato il chat finale..scusate:)
<dottorblaster> a4326: con il cavo NON si connette?
<a4326> no
<dottorblaster> nemmeno se glielo dici tu dalla gestione delle reti?
<dottorblaster> mmh
<filo1234> a4326: usi dhcp?
<dottorblaster> ma con, esempio, windows, devi immettere nome utente e password?
<dottorblaster> ecco
<a4326> il router è abilitato con dhcp
<a4326> su window no
<filo1234> a4326: hai provato a dare sudo dhclient eth0 ?
<a4326> ho fatto ma non si connette
<filo1234> e vedere se ti da un ip?
<dottorblaster> strano
<filo1234> a4326: puoi fare un paste di cat /etc/network/interfaces e anche lspci ?
<a4326> ok
<dottorblaster> vabbeh filo1234 ma se eth0 la vede... bah
<dottorblaster> vediamo
<dottorblaster> bella
<filo1234> mi sono dimenticato ifconfig
<dottorblaster> dice che eth0 la vedeva
<dottorblaster> boh
<filo1234> si ma non gli da ip a quanto pare
<dottorblaster> così pare 0.o
<filo1234> se ha il router impostato come modem.....
<dottorblaster> ha detto che ha il router impostato come dhcp
<dottorblaster> uno tenta quantomeno di fidarsi
<filo1234> lol io no
<dottorblaster> io nemmeno
<filo1234> dato che poi è quello alice....
<dottorblaster> e avendo fatto per anni supporto su archlinux tendo a essere anche piuttosto nazi
<a4326> http://paste.ubuntu.com/617885/
<dottorblaster> a quanto pare la eth0 c'è filo1234
<filo1234> a4326: dualboot vero?
<a4326> si
<filo1234> a4326: windows lo spegni o lo iberni?
<a4326> riavvio e poi accedo su linux
<a4326> è lo stesso pc da cui scrivo
<filo1234> riesci a darmi i parametri di rete che usi su windows?
<a4326> quali parametri?
<filo1234> a4326: apri un prompt di dos e dai ipconfig /all  e metti su pastebin quello che ti da
<a4326> ....qui non mi fa copiare
<a4326> ok
<a4326> aspetta
<a4326> http://paste.ubuntu.com/617890/
<dottorblaster> filo1234: ipv4 dhcp
<dottorblaster> pwned
<filo1234> a4326: ma se metti il cavo su windows funziona?
<a4326> qui su window mi dice rete non identificata, sono collegato wifi
<a4326> ma ho il cavo attaccato
<jester-> non assegna ip nemmeno su winzoz
<filo1234> a4326: vorrei capire se con windows il cavo funziona
<filo1234> e a quanto pare no
<dottorblaster> cose mai viste diamine
<a4326> nel router la connessione thernet funziona con altri pc
<filo1234> quindi o hai il cavo ubriaco o la scheda ciucca
<filo1234> cambia il cavo
<a4326> è quello mio che ha qualche problema
<a4326> si devo comprarne uno e provare
<a4326> ma con wifi su ubuntu?
<filo1234> mi sa che ti serve il driver
<dottorblaster> a4326: è un pc fisso o portatile?
<a4326> portatile
<dottorblaster> si filo1234
<dottorblaster> a4326: portalo a casa di un tuo amico e connettiti alla sua rete
<dottorblaster> :d
<dottorblaster> e scaricati il driver della scheda wifi :P
<jester-> fa prima a sistemare il firm della wifi
<dottorblaster> dopodichè sei a posto
<dottorblaster> si jester-
<filo1234> a4326: non puoi portare il pc in una stanza in cui funzica il cavo?
<a4326> ma il cavo funziona, è window che ha problemi
<a4326> è un problema di impostazioni window ilmotivo per cui non si collega con eternet
<filo1234> a me pare che allora sia la scheda
<filo1234> bah
<filo1234> non si collega windows, non si collega ubuntu....2 +2
<jester-> a4326: fai una prova, vai in configurazione rete-->eth0 o auto che sia-->modifica-->ipv4-->manuale
<jester-> a4326: aggiungi
<a4326> si
<filo1234> a meo che il router non sia impostato con ip statici per le ethernet e in dhcp per il wifi
<jester-> a4326: 192.168.1.10   255.255.255.0  192.168.1.1  server dns 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<jester-> filo1234: secondo me non ha nat sulla eth
<dottorblaster> filo1234: che storia, ma è possibile farlo su uno di sti dlink barzotti che ti danno con le adsl consumer?
<jester-> fa in statico e vede
<a4326> riavvio e provo???
<jester-> a4326: provare per vedere, ricordati di battere enter dopo aver messo il gateway o non lo pia
<a4326> ok, riavvio
<filo1234> dottorblaster: be si con i dlink si
<dottorblaster> era per dire una marca scrausa tipo digicom
<dottorblaster> io voglio un bel po' di boxetti buffalo in giro per casa ma mi manca il budget
<filo1234> ma non so come sia la sua infrastruttura di rete.....visto che hanno diversi pc
<jester-> non è raro trovare rutter con nat che non va daccordo con linux
<dottorblaster> jester-: paradossale peraltro
<jester-> mica tanto
<jester-> linux è un microbo che gli frega
<dottorblaster> e mica tanto, pure in ambito enterprise mica stanno tutti a comprare cisco
<dottorblaster> certo nemmeno digicom
<jester-> poco piu del 2% del mercato sai che gli frega
<dottorblaster> si ma gli switch di rete mica sono solo per il target desktop
<dottorblaster> a domani guys, io stacco
<a4326> ragazzi
<a4326> mi dice connessione stabilita ma internet non funziona
<a4326> che cos'?
#ubuntu-it 2011-06-04
<filo1234> a4326: torna su ubuntu e dai ifconfig e ping -c3 8.8.8.8  copia a pasta
<a4326> ok
<filo1234> a4326: anche ping -c3 192.168.1.1
<jester-> a4326: li hai messi i dns?
<a4326> si
<a4326> solo uno
<filo1234> a4326: ascolta ma il router è tuo?
<filo1234> nel senso sei in casa?
<a4326> è mio
<a4326> sono in casa
<jester-> a4326: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<filo1234> quanti pc hai connessi con il cavo?
<a4326> uno per ora
<filo1234> ok
<esulu> we
<a4326> ok, riavvio
<filo1234> a4326: spe
<a4326> si
<filo1234> visto che ci sei anche route -n
<a4326> ok
<a4326> riavvio?
<jester-> a4326: spe
<filo1234> vai
<filo1234> no
<filo1234> lol
<a4326> lol    da terminale?
<jester-> a4326: prova anche nel browser http://74.125.43.106
<a4326> altro?
<jester-> vai
<a4326> ok riavvio
<a4326> http://paste.ubuntu.com/617915/
<a4326> quell'indirizzo sul terminale non si collega.
<jester-> a4326: andava dato in firefox ma sembra che la eth non la caghi
<jester-> non pinga
<filo1234> a4326: boh l'unica cosa è portare il pc da un'altra parte e vedere se funziona con il cavo....e poi vedere sul router se c'è qualche impostazione strana.... o hai la scheda che non va...non ho altre idee
<jester-> a4326: famo una cosa
<a4326> penso che se non funzionasse la scheda non mi funzionerebbe nemmeno con wifi
<filo1234> mica è la stessa scheda
<a4326> questo non lo sapevo
<a4326> pensavo che nel pc c'era una sola scheda di rete
<filo1234> no una è ethernet ( cavo ) l'altra wifi
<a4326> ok
<jester-> a4326: hai 32 o 64 bit
<a4326> 32
<jester-> a4326: http://ubuntu.mirror.cambrium.nl/ubuntu//pool/main/b/b43-fwcutter/b43-fwcutter_013-3_i386.deb
<a4326> scaricato
<jester-> a4326: lo porti in linux e poi lo clicchi che lo installa
<jester-> a4326: ma aspe
<a4326> si
<jester-> a4326: http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
<jester-> a4326: lo metti nella home e lo scompatti
<a4326> tasto destro estrai?
<jester-> spe
<jester-> a4326: http://paste.ubuntu.com/617921/  fai questi passi
<jester-> a4326: dovrebbe andare la wifi
<a4326> ok, riavvio?
<jester-> yess hai stampato le istro?
<a4326> si
<a4326> vado
<jester-> vai
<a43261> eccomi su ubuntu connesso con wifi
<a43261> grazie
<a43261> domani se vi trovo di nuovo vediamo se riusciamo a risolvere con ethernet
<filo1234> a43261: visto che ci sei
<a43261> oppure anche ora se non avete sonno
<filo1234> dai un rfkill
<a43261> su terminale?
<jester-> list
<jester-> rfkill list
<filo1234> rfkill list
<CBMAN> ciao a tutti.
<CBMAN> posso fare una domanda?
<jester-> CBMAN: dica
<a43261> http://paste.ubuntu.com/617931/
<CBMAN> salve. praticamente io sono particolarmente intenzionato a installare ubuntu 11.04 e cancellare per sempre Vista da questo pc. Ma ho necessità di utilizzare l'ultima versione di itunes
<CBMAN> per permettere alla mia compagna di utilizzare correttamente il suo ipod touch
<CBMAN> è possibile la cosa??
<jester-> CBMAN: non è mai una buona idea segare winzoz ma è possibile installare seven o xp in virtualbox
<CBMAN> quindi emulare ad esempio vista su ubuntu?
<jester-> CBMAN: hai problemi di spazio?
<CBMAN> non credo.
<jester-> CBMAN: allora lascia vista dove sta
<jester-> CBMAN: l'installer ti fa il dual boot e la tua tipa sceglie
<CBMAN> se? ma devo prima partizionare?
<jester-> winzoz puo sempre tronare utile
<CBMAN> o mi permette di fare tutto lui nel momento che vede dentro windows vista?
<jester-> CBMAN: se non hai spazio libero prima deframmenti vista, poi da cdlive restringi la partizione
<CBMAN> ho circa 660 giga liberi su c
<CBMAN> ho lhd da 1 tera. 340 sono presi da vista e cazzatine varie
<jester-> CBMAN:  ma hai una sola partizione?
<CBMAN> La distribuzione linux di quanto spazio necessita?
<CBMAN> si. ora come ora una in ntsf
<jester-> CBMAN:  è sprecato un tera una sola partizione
<CBMAN> poi ho altri 2 hd (tra cui uno scsi)
<jester-> derammenti poila restringi
<jester-> CBMAN: o installi su altro hd
<CBMAN> quindi nel momento in cui faccio partire il boot di Ubuntu lui mi permette di lavorare sulle partizioni attuali e anche di creare quella per linux e mi fa scegliere se inserire un dual boot ?
<jester-> CBMAN: fai prova sistema, poi usi gparted
<CBMAN> che vuol dire prova sistema? il live cd?
<jester-> CBMAN: quanto sono grandi gli altri hd
<CBMAN> gli altri purtroppo sono stra carichi.
<jester-> CBMAN:  booti il cd e vedi 2 opzioni, installa e prova ubuntu
<jester-> scegli prova ubuntu, usi amministrazione/gparted
<CBMAN> io faccio prova...
<CBMAN> poi da dentro faccio partire il programma per partizionare...
<CBMAN> e mi creo la partizione linux... giusto?
<jester-> ridimensioni la partizione e poi vai in instllazione
<jester-> e scegli installa su spazio libero
<CBMAN> ah... ok...
<jester-> lasci lo spazio non allocato che si arrangia lui
<CBMAN> spazio libero.
<CBMAN> e me la partiziona lui.
<jester-> yess
<a43261> jester per la connessione eternet devo aggiungere qualcosa su dominio di ricerca?
<CBMAN> e il dual boot? me lo mette in automatico?
<jester-> a43261: rfkill list cosa dice
<Roby> CBMAN, se no puoi ridurre la partizione da vista stesso http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/RidimensionarePartizioneVista
<jester-> CBMAN: si fa tutto lui
<a43261> http://paste.ubuntu.com/617931/
<CBMAN> ottimo. e sentite... nel caso mi si fotte il dual boot (in passato mi è successo.....) si puo' ricreare? oppure tornare al boot singolo di vista in qualche modo?
<jester-> a43261: fai uno shot della schermata con la conf di eth0 ipv4 e postala
<a43261> ok
<jester-> !imagebin | a43261
<ubot-it> a43261: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<jester-> CBMAN: si ripristina sempre da cdlive
<jester-> che è come un coltellino svissero
<CBMAN> sempre dal gparted?
<jester-> no
<jester-> altra procedura
<a43261> http://imagebin.org/156649
<jester-> a43261: il router è 192.168.1.1 vero?
<a43261> si
<jester-> a43261: allora è giusto
<jester-> fa vedere ifcoinfig
<jester-> ifconfig
<CBMAN> e per sapere... quale?
<CBMAN> :)
<Roby> !grub | CBMAN
<ubot-it> CBMAN: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<a43261> http://paste.ubuntu.com/617942/
<jester-> CBMAN: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Roby> CBMAN, grub ripristino
<jester-> a43261: cat /etc/network/interfaces
<CBMAN> quindi quei comandi da terminale in pratica.
<a43261> http://paste.ubuntu.com/617945/
<jester-> zi
<jester-> a43261: darei una controllata nel bios a vedere se la lan o network è attiva
<Roby> CBMAN, segnati anche questa → http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<jester-> a43261: se si o è il cavo o la eth ciucca
<a43261> come controllo dal bios
<jester-> a43261: portatile?
<a43261> in quale sezione devo andare
<a43261> portatile
<jester-> a43261: in periferiche integrate o simile
<jester-> la wifi è attiva la lan magari no
<CBMAN> ok. che poi è quella che mi serviva.... nel senso... se si sputtana il boot vorrei almeno ripartire con vista :)
<a43261> boooooooo.....domani provo. Search domain lo devo lasciare vuoto su eth0?
<jester-> CBMAN: occhio a non dare sda1 ma solo sda ripristinando mbr o fotti tutto
<jester-> a43261: la conf è giusta
<a43261> ok
<jester-> a43261: ma in ifconfig non c'è l'ip
<a43261> quindi?
<jester-> dovrebbe esserci
<jester-> quindi o è ciucca o disattivata
<a43261> ah!
<CBMAN> non vedo l'ora di passare a ubuntu. Anni fa (molto anni fa) ho pravato varie distribuzoni (red hat, suse, etc etc) ma erano tempi prematuri. ora sono tempi buoni secondi me. Mi sono rotto le palle di win. Sopratutto perchè per questioni lavorative utilizzo Mac Os X 8 ore al giorno tutti i giorni. Quando torno a casa e mi ritrovo Win...
<CBMAN> mi deprimo :)
<a43261> bo...forse non funziona più
<jester-> a43261: dai una controllata al bios
<jester-> a43261: comunque la wifi funza
<jester-> e della eth te ne puoi sbattere
<a43261> domani controllo il bios. però secondo me la scheda funziona perchè su window me la vede e si connettte ma non naviga per problemi di windows 7
<a43261> quindi ci sarà qualche altra impostazione da fare qui.
<jester-> anche qui la vede
<CBMAN> ultima cosa: Ubuntu legge e scrive le altri partizioni?? ntsf, fat32 etc etc?
<a43261> penso che la scheda funziona, è solo che è difficile ubuntu
<jester-> le impostazioni sono giuste e un manuale dovresti vedere l'ip in ifconfig che sia collegata a filo o no
<jester-> a43261: spe
<jester-> sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<a43261> installati
<jester-> a43261: uname -r
<jester-> incolla qui
<a43261> 2.6.35-22-generic
<jester-> sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-net-natty-generic
<a43261> il mio è maverick
<jester-> sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-net-maverick-generic
<a43261> fatto
<jester-> a43261: sudo ifconfgi eth0 down
<jester-> a43261: sudo ifconfgi eth0 up
<jester-> a43261: e fa vedere ifconfig
<a43261> http://paste.ubuntu.com/617956/
<jester-> sudo ifconfig eth0 inet 192.168.1.10
<a43261> fatto
<jester-> ifconfig
<a43261> http://paste.ubuntu.com/617958/
<CBMAN> va beh.
<CBMAN> per ora vi saluto.
<CBMAN> ciao e grazie di cuore!
<jester-> a43261: ping -c3 192.168.1.10
<a4326> http://paste.ubuntu.com/617961/
<a4326> scusa ma per un attimo la connessione non andava.
<jester-> a4326: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<a4326> http://paste.ubuntu.com/617963/
<jester-> mmm non ha scritto i dns che hai dato a network manager
<jester-> a4326: route
<a4326> http://paste.ubuntu.com/617964/
<jester-> a4326: sudo route add default 192.168.1.1 eth0
<a4326> http://paste.ubuntu.com/617965/
<jester-> a4326: sudo route add inet default 192.168.1.1
<jester-> mi sa che è il router ad essere un po strano
<a4326> inet: Unknown host
<jester-> appunto
<a4326> può essere
<jester-> non lo vede come ip
<a4326> è un problema di router?
<jester-> default         dsldevice.lan
<jester-> dovrebbe esserci l'ip
<a4326> su terminale?
<jester-> il mio
<jester-> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<jester-> 192.168.1.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 wlan0
<jester-> default         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 wlan0
<FloodBotIt1> jester-: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<a4326> un'ultima cosa
<jester-> il tuo http://paste.ubuntu.com/617964/
<jester-> a4326: prova a riavviare col cavo attaccato
<a4326> ho visto delle guide su internet e dicevano che impostando la scheda dsl si connetteva, è vero?
<jester-> l'hai gia impostata la scheda
<jester-> rimettila magari in dhcp a veder che combiana
<jester-> per entrare nel rutter come fai
<a4326> dhcp client id lo devo lasciare vuoto?
<jester-> si
<a4326> per entrare nel ruter 192.168.1.1 sul browser
<jester-> ping -c3 192.168.1.1
<a43261> con dhcp non si collega.
<jester-> ping -c3 192.168.1.1
<a43261> http://paste.ubuntu.com/617974/
<jester-> cazzo pinga tutto
<jester-> dovrebbe collegarsi
<a43261> riavvio e provo con dhcp?
<jester-> sudo route add default 192.168.1.1
<a43261> SIOCADDRT: No such device
<jester-> metti in dhcp la eth0 e riavvia
<a43261> ok
<jester-> poi sconetti la wifi e connetti
<a4326> non va.
<jester-> a4326: prova con un cavo diritto nuovo
<jester-> a4326: non cross
<jester-> a4326:  e per scrupolo controlla nel bios
<a4326> qui mi chiede di installare broadcom b43 wirelass driver e poi broadcom sta wirelasss driver
<jester-> la wifi funza, hai gia fatto prima a mano
<a4326> ok
<a4326> va bene
<jester-> bios cavo
<a4326> grazie di tutto, comprerò un cavo e proverò
<jester-> se non va è la eth ciucca
<a4326> si  entrambi
<a4326> ok
<jester-> andem a durmì
<a4326> una eternet esterna andrebbe bene vero?
<a4326> grazie buona notte
<jester-> che ti frega della eth avendo la wifi
<a4326> si vero.
<a4326> grazie
<jester-> notte
<a4326> buona notte
<seawolf> !boot-repair
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'boot-repair'
<shek> boungiorno
<shek> c'è nessuno?
<shek> Mi succede che con la nuova versione di ubuntu a volte si blocca la barra ha scomparsa sulla sinistra (ricompare solo se premo il tasto windows)
<shek> inoltre non compaiono più i tasti file modifica ecc,sulla barra in alto dei vari programmi
<shek> non riesco neanche a chiudere il browser
<shek> suppongo che questo avvenga quando ubuntu tenti di scaricare gli aggiornamenti....
<shek> perchè non lo fa doso
<shek> *da solo
<shek> qualcuno può aiutarmi? è un bug?
<shek> salve
<shek> ho un problema con la nuova versione di ubunto natty
<shek> mi si blocca la barra a scoparsa che compare sulla sinistra
<shek> lo fa anche a voi?
<neramarea> buongiorno a tutti; dopo aver upgradato a natty, il boot è lentissimo... c'è modo di risolvere?
<neramarea> buongiorno a tutti; dopo aver upgradato a natty, il boot è lentissimo... c'è modo di risolvere?
<Panaclerio> Buongiorno, dovrei tramite la bash aggiungere delle righe di testo ad un file excel xls. Come posso fare?
<Shak> hello!-ciao!
<zaganator> ciao ragazzi
<zaganator> allora io questa mattina ho provato ad entrare in un sito ma mi ha chiesto Silverlight... su chrome mi sembra di aver capito che utilizzando MonoLight posso accedere ma su firefox che devo fare?
<luca> salve a tutti
<zaganator> questa domanda si presenta perchè ho provato ad entrare in bing maps ma non mi fa accedere dicendo appunto che....
<luca> ho un problemino con la unity, anzi più di uno. 1 non riesco a mettere alcuni programmi nella barra unity, un esempio è jdownloader appena lo trascino diversamente dagli altri programmi non resta in barra, ho provato anche a metterlo da programma avviato con tasto destro sull'icona (resta sul launcher) ma non va neanche... Qualche aiuto?
<esulu> we
<mouse63b> server
<shek> salve ho un problema con la distribuzione natty
<shek> a volte la barra a sinistra dello schermo si pianta
<shek> e contemporaneamente si blocca anche la barra dei comandi in alto
<shek> è un bug?
<shek> qualcuno ha i miei stessi problemi?
<alessandro_> buon giorno a tutti, ho appena installato docky, ma compare una barra nera sul fondo, come posso fare per eliminarla?
<shek> c'e nessuno?
<shek> qualcuno di voi ha natty?
<shek> o la stat utilizzando?
<shek> alessandro, che distro usi?
<shek> alessandro, la natty per caso?
<shek> alessandro_, che distro usi, la natty per caso?
<alessandro_> ho la 10.04
<shek> ma sono l'unico ad averla installata azz..
<alessandro_> ma la docky funziona senza opengl?
<shek> qualcuno di voi utilizza natty?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Carmine> ciao jester-
<jester-> yo
<alessandro_> a dopo
<cousin_mario> buongiorno
<dottorblaster> giorno a te cousin_mario
<cousin_mario> qualcuno sa se kde permette di iconificare le applicazioni all'avvio anche se non c'è uno switch command-line specifico?
<cousin_mario> (e da dbus non vedo niente di utile a riguardo)?
<dottorblaster> iconificare intendi in tray o in taskbar?
<cousin_mario> tray
<dottorblaster> che io sappia non si può fare cousin_mario
<dottorblaster> puoi usare kdocker per fare una cosa del genere, credo
<filo1234> cousin_mario: puoi installare alltray e inserirlo nel comando
<filo1234> alltray  amsn   ( per esempio )
<DarkSun> salve
<dottorblaster> filo1234: infatti kdocker fa più o meno la stessa cosa ma dicono si integri meglio con kde
<cousin_mario> dottorblaster: ok, gli do' subito un'occhiata
<cousin_mario> dottorblaster: akregator mi mostra la finestra dell'app per un attimo e poi aggiunge anche la sua icone
<cousin_mario> icona*
<cousin_mario> dottorblaster: scusa, kdocker
<cousin_mario> potrei fare uno scriptino in cui lancio kdocker akregator e poi uccido kdocker, ma mi pare un po' contorto
<cousin_mario> per caso conosci metodi più semplici?
<dottorblaster> cousin_mario: kdocker mi pare tu debba lasciarlo in esecuzione
<dottorblaster> no metodi più semplici non ne conosco
<cousin_mario> dottorblaster: se lo uccido akregator rimane al suo posto
<dottorblaster> magari prova alltray anche se mi pare che funzioni nello stesso modo
<cousin_mario> alltray -nt sembra essere perfetto
<cousin_mario> a parte il fatto che non riesco ad aprire akregator cliccando sull'icona
<filo1234> -nt?
<cousin_mario> no tray
<cousin_mario> bah, è gtk, penso sia dovuto a quello
<dottorblaster> non so magari è scritta male l'interazione app→dbus→app
<filo1234> cousin_mario: ma scusa non volevi il programma nella traybar?
<dottorblaster> filo1234: ho capito
<cousin_mario> filo1234: sì
<dottorblaster> vuole il programma ma non alltray nella tray
<cousin_mario> filo1234: ma nt toglie l'icona di alltray
<filo1234> aaaaaaaa ok
<cousin_mario> bbl lunch!
<simone> ciao a tutti ho problemi con flashplayer 64 bit su 11.04
<simone> ciao a tutti ho problemi con flashplayer 64 bit su 11.04
<jester-> simone: fa vedere nel pastebin dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<slowclick> Salve, da un mese e mezzo ho il puntatore del mouse quadrato dopo una reinstallazione di 10.10, e non riesco a risolvere.
<jester-> simone: e ~/.macromedia
<jester-> simone: e  rm -r ~/.macromedia
<jester-> slowclick: tema, personalizza
<slowclick> scusa, non capisco...
<cousin_mario> simone: di che tipo?
<jester-> slowclick: destro sul desktop. cambia sfondo, temi
<simone> dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'    non mi da output e macromedia [ inesistente
<jester-> slowclick: personalizza, puntatore
<cousin_mario> simone: ancora non ai detto che problemi hai però
<cousin_mario> hai*
<slowclick> jester: ho provato ma non funge. il problema è sorto dopo una reinstallazione, prima era a posto.
<simone> non vanno i video sul browser
<jester-> simone: dpkg -l | grep flash
<simone> dpkg -l | grep flash    non mi da output
<jester-> !gnomereset | slowclick
<ubot-it> slowclick: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private e riavviare la sessione
<cousin_mario> simone: come lo hai installato?
<jester-> simone: qindi non hai installato flashplayer
<simone> non lo ho istallato ....
<simone> esatto
<simone> e la guida http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,335197.0.html
<cousin_mario> simone: allora per ricapitolare, vuoi usare la beta a 64 bit o nspluginwrapper?
<simone> non mi va
<jester-> simone: allora è normale che non vedi una cippa, sudo apt-get intall flashplugin-installer
<simone> per me fa lo stesso
<cousin_mario> simone: quella è la versione vecchia
<simone> ok
<simone> provo sudo apt-get intall flashplugin-installer
<cousin_mario> simone: l'ultima versione a 64 bit (sempre che tu voglia proprio quella) è la 10.3 d162
<cousin_mario> e la devi installare a mano
<simone> e se io non volessi quella_
<cousin_mario> definisci "quella"
<jester-> simone: rinomina la cartella .mozilla e poi insalla
<simone> e se io non volessi l'ultima versione a 64 bit (sempre che tu voglia proprio quella) è la 10.3 d162
<simone> ???
<cousin_mario> simone: allora vai pure con flashplugin-installer
<jester-> simone: madu rinomina la cartella e installa da apt
<simone> devo rinominare la cartella???
<jester-> simone: yess
<simone> quale cartella e come devo rinominarla?
<jester-> simone: aggiungi .wlagnocca
<jester-> simone: la .mozilla nella home
<jester-> è nascosta, apri nautilus e batti contro.h
<simone> e poi???
<simone> la vedo si cosa devo farci???
<cousin_mario> perché .mozilla?
<simone> mi sta scaricando 60 mb
<jester-> cousin_mario: perchè ha messo il flash seguendo la guida pirla da forum
<cousin_mario> jester-: ma se va a togliere .mozilla si perde anche tante altre cose...
<jester-> simone: madu destro, rinomina e aggiungi .bak .wlagnocca o altro
<jester-> cousin_mario: quindi lo facciamo andare con 2 flash
<jester-> le cose se le rifà
<cousin_mario> jester-: è quello che faccio io
<cousin_mario> jester-: chiaramente ne tengo uno disabilitato
<simone> vedi che io ora non ho flash istallati
<simone> cosa devo postarti?
<jester-> simone: se hai seguito il post su forum che hai lincato lo hai copiato li dentro
<simone> per fartelo vedere?
<jester-> quindi rinomina la cartella
<jester-> simone: non mi interessa vddertelo
<jester-> vedertelo*
<slowclick> ubot-it: scusa, ero off line. provo lunedi in ufficio, intanto, come trovo le cartelle e ci sono nomi particolari?
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jester-> simone: cancella pure la cartella .macromedia
<simone> lo avevo copiato dentro a.mozilla/plugin e cmq il comando tar -vxf flashplayer_*.tar.gz non mi funziona quindi non l'ho istallato
<jester-> simone: lo ha installato flashplugin-installer?
<shek> qualcuno di voi utilizza natty?
<simone> sta scaricando
<cousin_mario> shek: purtroppo sì
<jester-> shek: quasi tutti
<simone> .macromedia cancellata
<shek> anche a voi si blocca la barra laterale a scomparsa?
<simone> a me no
<jester-> shek: sheda video?
<shek> asp controllo
<jester-> simone: finito di installare?
<simone> macchè sono lento con la linea oggi
<simone> (chiavetta internet)
<jester-> sono una ciofeca ma fa figo
<simone> wat's ciofeca??
<shek> jester, ati radeon rv 710 256 mb
<jester-> shek: unity --reset
<simone> what's*
<simone> ci metto fino a sera
<simone> alla prossima
<shek> ho notato che quando ci sono degli aggiornamneti per il sistema si pianti la barra?
<jester-> simone: e poi con la connessione lenta speri di vedere i video?
<shek> è possibile?
<shek> jester, ho lanciato il comando....
<cousin_mario> simone: scusa, quanto paghi con la chiavetta?
<simone> jester hai mai usato una chiavetta internet?
<jester-> simone: se capita uso il cellofono
<simone> in privato cousin
<jester-> che come modem è molto molto meglio
<Scan> ciao
<simone> non sei costretto,a quanto pare , jester
<jester-> lo usi col bluetooth e non ho manco la cosa che sporge
<Scan> involontariamente ho cancellato l'icona sulla barra di kubuntu che mi permetteva di selezionare il desktop da utilizzare ...come la rimettto>?
<jester-> Scan: vai in chat che c'è peace- kde tuttologo
<dottorblaster> Scan: aggiungi al pannello il desktop pager
<condor_> hello
<condor_> ih thx
<condor_> how is doing?
<jester-> condor_: parla coe magnni prego
<shek> jester,  scusa,  ma quando la barra si pianta dovrei lanciare il comando da console?
<jester-> shek: prova
<jester-> shek: resetta pure gnome
<K99Brain> !english | condor_
<ubot-it> condor_: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<jester-> !gnomereset
<ubot-it> Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private e riavviare la sessione
<condor_> ah me è italiano qui
<condor_> ragazzi sono nuovo
<condor_> non ci capisco niente qui
<condor_> lol
<condor_> volevo un aiuto
<FloodBotIt1> condor_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<condor_> cioè?
<jester-> cioè non scrivere due parole per riga
<attempt> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<condor_> ah ho capito
<Scan> grazie
<jester-> esponi  il problema
<condor_> come aprire il shell nel ubuntu 11?
<jester-> condor_: come al solito control-alt Fx
<jester-> fino a F6
<condor_> ah grazie.. è ke da poco uso ubuntu allora non sono ancora molto pratico
<condor_> scusa.. ma "fx"  cosa sarebbe?
<cousin_mario> ma non è che condor intendeva il terminale sotto X11 ?
<filo1234> condor_: apri un terminale no?
<condor_> si ma non è come nei vecchi ubuntu che andavi in accessori e aprivi..terminale, qui non c'è
<jester-> cousin_mario: terminale non è la shell
<filo1234> condor_: hai applicazioni
<jester-> condor_: si che c'è
<condor_> si è la stessa cosa
<condor_> e dove?
<condor_> non riesco a aprirlo
<jester-> condor_: in applocazioni
<cousin_mario> jester-: sono d'accordo, infatti ho un bel terminale Ampex VT-210 nell'armadio:)
<jester-> applicazioni
<shek> jester, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/618250/
<jester-> cousin_mario: sarebbe come dire che u travestito è come una femmina genuina
<condor_> ampex vt 210 è che cose?
<condor_> jester ma che ubuntu usi?
<jester-> shek: ha resettato
<jester-> condor_: sta in applicazioni/accessori da sempre
<shek> jester, ok
<davide_91> salve ma se io voglio installarmi ubuntu ex novo però installare gnome 3 è possibile?? se si come?
<davide_91> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<davide_91> #ubuntu-it-chat
<shek> jester, quando mi ricapita provo a lanciare il comando grazie.
<cousin_mario> bbl
<condor_> eh sono entrato nel applicazione  poi accessori.. ma non vedo nessun nome di terminale
<condor_> c'è solo editor di testo
<jester-> condor_:  usi gnome?
<filo1234> condor_: scrivi gnome-terminal
<condor_> si gnome
<condor_> ah ora ci provo
<jester-> !gnomereset | condor_
<ubot-it> condor_: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private e riavviare la sessione
<condor_> siiiii ho trovatooo
<davide_91> volevo chiedere per quanto riguarda kde i requisiti?
<condor_> grazie 100 jester
<jester-> davide_91: ??
<condor_> ah un'altra cosa... si come ho un penetta wirelles sitecome, volevo sapere dove posso trovare il driver
<jester-> condor_: di solito li piazzano dentro alla penna stessa
<jester-> se è un produttore serio
<jester-> condor_: o nel cd, o usi i driver xp col wrapper
<jester-> !ndiswrapper | condor_
<ubot-it> condor_: ndiswrapper is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Ndiswrapper
<davide_91> jester-:  dovrei farlo girare su un compaq presario cq60
<jester-> davide_91: kde non consuma piu di gnome
<davide_91> jester-: a volte ho notato che la cpu mi salta per alcuni millisecondi a 100
<jester-> davide_91:  millisecondi?
<jester-> davide_91: la cpu è li per essere usata
<davide_91> jester-: si ma a 100  mi pare un po esagerato!
<jester-> davide_91: per un brevissimo periodo se gli serve la iusa, dove sta il problema
<jester-> ?
<attempt> sei abituato a win. linux usa cpu e ram in modo diverso.
<davide_91> jester-:  quindi se per qualche istante salta a 90 / 100 non è un problema?
<jester-> attempt: win non ti fa vedere che cazzo fa
<jester-> e non ti vengono le paranoie
<jester-> davide_91: il problema sarebbe l'inverso
<davide_91> jester-:  allora ho una concezione strana dell'uso della cpu!:D
<filo1234> davide_91: ma che problema scusa? anzi....significa che sta lavorando bene
<davide_91> filo1234:  ho sempre pensato che se un livello di cpu è troppo alto, non è molto consigliato!
<jester-> davide_91: avere una cpu e non essere usata sarebbe il problema
<filo1234> davide_91: se rimane a 100 ovvio
<davide_91> filo1234:  no no ho testato kde e non rimane a 100 ma .. scende subito a 23 appena avviata l'applicazione o dopo aver mostrato i plasmoidi
<davide_91> filo1234:  l'ostesso per l'avvio , per un istante arriva a 100 appena parte la musichetta e il sistema è avviato , scende di netto a 14
<filo1234> a me sembra un comportamento normale
<davide_91> perfetto, se è normale formatto tutto e installo kubuntu:D
<silviopsi> salve a tutti
<silviopsi> problema con virtualbox
<silviopsi> mi date una mano?
<silviopsi> non mi monta la penna usb in xp caricato in vb
<shadenzo> hai aggiunto le extensions ?
<silviopsi> ciao
<shadenzo> ciao
<silviopsi> cioè? sono abbastanza ignorante
<esulu> salve
<silviopsi> ho provato questa procedura
<silviopsi> http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-VirtualBox-USB-Support-111715.shtml
<silviopsi> ma niente
<jester-> silviopsi: hai installato l'ose?
<silviopsi> non so cosa sia
<jester-> silviopsi: come lo hai installato
<silviopsi> ho installato xp da cd
<silviopsi> e devo caricare publisher e access
<jester-> silviopsi: intendo virtualbox
<silviopsi> ok
<silviopsi> da ubuntu software center se non ricordo male
<jester-> silviopsi: con quello da repo le usb non vanno
<jester-> silviopsi: rimuovilo e metti quello oracle
<silviopsi> dove lo prendo?
<jester-> http://www.virtualbox.org/
<jester-> silviopsi: poi installi le extension
<silviopsi> ok
<shadenzo> poi devi installare anche il pacchetto extension per abilitare l'usb
<silviopsi> aggiungo solo questo
<shadenzo> sempre da quel sito
<jester-> e in fase di installazione autorizza l'aggiunta user al gruppo vboxusers
<silviopsi> andando sull'icona vede le device, compresa la penna
<silviopsi> ma non mi autorizza ad accedervi
<jester-> silviopsi: e 3 con l'ose da repo le usb non vanno
<silviopsi> ok jester
<silviopsi> :)
<silviopsi> seguirò il tuo consiglio
<silviopsi> ciao
<silviopsi> e grz
<Serpico> ciao
<Serpico> ragazzi dopo l'aggiornamento a 11.04 mi spernacchia l'audio..
<Serpico> qualche soluzione?
<gigirock> ciccetti dove disabilito una delle due skede audio che ho ?
<gigirock> nelle altre versioni c'era un menu tipo devices....non lo trovo + !
<natty> ciao. come si fa ad eseguire il grub dell'ultimo kernel? in automatico non mi funziona. grazie
<natty> nessuno sa come?
<Serpico> ragazzi dopo l'aggiornamento a 11.04 mi spernacchia l'audio..avete qualche soluzione?
<Framarchino> non riesco ad installare kdenlive nè da Synaptic nè seguendo le istruzioni che trovo su internet
<Framarchino> può dipendere dal tipo di connessione? (ho una pennetta della 3)
<Framarchino> ???
<flowerpower> salve
<bobbybong> ciao flowerpower
<flowerpower> mi occorre una mano con una configurazione raid
<flowerpower> su un server
<flowerpower> ciao bobbylong
<bobbybong> !raid
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/FakeRaid
<flowerpower> ok devo fare una configurazione raid 10 e poi creare delle partizioni al suo interno vorrei dei consigli
<flowerpower> c'è qualcuno che ne sa di raid?
<flowerpower> allora c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi? Grazie!
<Serpico> ragazzi dopo l'aggiornamento a 11.04 mi spernacchia l'audio..avete qualche soluzione?
<condor_> ciao gente
<condor_> c'è qualkuno?
<bobbybong> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<condor_> come va?
<bobbybong> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<elbarto_> ciao
<freefly> ciao a tutti mi sapreste dire come facci a fare in modo che un "alias" che ho creato possa essere richiamato per sempre?
<elbarto_> qualcuno sa dirmi per favore perchè non riesco ad usare il microfono del mio netbook acer AO110... conoscete per caso il problema?
<condor_> ciao
<freefly> nessuno sa aiutarmi con gli alias?
<Holden> freefly, basta metterlo in .bashrc
<freefly> ok grazie
<amos> Ciao a tutti ho un problema sono nuovo di Ubuntu, mi trovo benissimo solo non riesco a scaricare gli allegati immagine con evolution. Gli visualizza ma non riesco a caricarli? Qualcuno può aiutarmi grazie mille
<amos> pardon non caricarli ma scaricali
<[Enrico]> click destro -> salva?
<[Enrico]> [vado a naso, mai usato evolution]
<amos> no non non c'è la funzione Stranissimo!
<enzotib> "Gli visualizza"?
<amos> si perfettamente ma non posso salvarli sull'HD ne ho bisogno per lavorare :-(
<enzotib> amos: criticavo l'italiano, non era una domanda :)
<amos> gli visualizza come parte del messaggio
<amos> LI
<amos> :-)
<enzotib> amos: click destro sull'immagine, cosa dà?
<amos> 1 secondo
<amos> ....
<amos> rispondi, inoltra crea un'evento crea memo tutto tranne salva! trascinando niente selezionando e copiando niente
<[Enrico]> amos: sembra che non si possa http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=111342 ...... boh forse si sbagliano...... ma nel caso c'è sempre thunderbird
<amos> Si mi sa che migro! Grazie
<[Enrico]> amos: prima prova se con thunderbird funziona va :)
<amos> OK
<amos> ah Enrico per migrare intendevo con thunderbird non a winnoz che mi fa impazzire trenta volte di più roba da psicofarmaci :-)
<[Enrico]> amos: e io intendevo di provarlo prima, non si sa mai che abbia lo stesso problema
<[Enrico]> amos: ma per quel che mi ricordo dovrebbe funzionare come vuoi tu
<gian_> salve ragazzi
<gian_> mi potete dare una mano?
<gian_> ei
<davide_91> gian_:  esponi la tua domanda se qualcuno vorrà ti aiuterà!
<gian_> c'è nessuno?
<[Enrico]> gian_: cronoligicamente parlando, prima si espone il problema, poi si cerca aiuto ;) (non è una critica è un consiglio)
<[Enrico]> gian_: il canale esiste per aiutarsi a vicenda, quindi chiedere se ti possiamo dare una mano è retorico. ovviamente se possiamo te la diamo
<gian_> ieri ho scaricato e installato ubuntu sul mio pc, ho creato una connessione a banda larga mobile, ma non mi fa collegare, ho una chiavetta olicard 100
<gian_> ok, grazi ragazzi, anche se era una critica l'accettavo enrico
<davide_91> gian_:  http://blog.blupixel.net/2010/01/tim-olicard-100-su-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala/
<davide_91> vedi se questo può aiutarti
<gian_> io ho ubuntu 11.04, fa niente?
<davide_91> gian_:  in mancanza d'altro stialo li!
<gian_> ok grazie mille davide, eventualmente ritorno
<davide_91> gian_:  ok
<paolinux> ciao
<davide_91> paolinux: ciao!
<AND76> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ale__> ciao a tutti
<ale__> io ho un problema con avanzamento di versione
<ale__> praticamente dovrei passare dalla 9.04 alla 9.10
<ale__> però quando faccio avanzamento mi dice che è impossibile effetuare l'avanzamento
<ale__> ho provato a cambiare server ma niente da fare
<ale__> come potrei fare?
<andrea_> scaricare la iso e farla di sana pianta?
<andrea_> senza oggiornare
<andrea_> *aggiornare
<andrea_> credo che sia la soluzione migliore almeno per quello che mi riguarda
<ale__> ma se carico l'iso perdo tutti i documenti che ho
<ale__> in questa versione
<ale__> oppure c'è un sistema per tenere tutte le impostazioni
<andrea_> ?
<andrea_> mi son perso
<andrea_> ah non hai il disco in 2 partizioni?
<ale__> cioè io vorrei mantenere tutti i programmi installati e anche le impostazioni
<[Enrico]> ale__: per le impostazioni dell'utente basta salvare la /home
<andrea_> hai il disco in 2 partizioni o una unica?
<ale__> in una unica
<andrea_> \o [Enrico]
<[Enrico]> ale__: in ogni caso come mai non ti fa fare l'avanzamento? ti darà pure qualche messaggio in più
<[Enrico]> qualche errore
<[Enrico]> ciao andrea_
<andrea_> sono shine
<andrea_> :)
<ale__> mi dice che impossibile fare l'avanzamento
<[Enrico]> ale__: e...... ?
<[Enrico]> se non dice il perché è alquanto inutile
<ale__> la distribuzione in uso non è più supportata
<[Enrico]> ale__: btw i suoi repo stanno negli archive ora a quanto pare (perché non è più sviluppata) http://na.mirror.garr.it/mirrors/ubuntu-archive/dists/karmic/
<[Enrico]> ecco appunto
<ale__> Non si riceveranno più aggiornamenti di sicurezza o critici. Effettuare l'avanzamento a una versione più aggiornata di Ubuntu Linux. Consultare http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org
<Fanculium> Ciao
<ale__> come devo procedere allora?
<Fanculium> Ho installato oggi per la prima volta ubuntu su un netbook asus eeepc 1001
<[Enrico]> ale__: per la prossima volta: ricorda che il supporto per le non LTS è solo 2 anni, per le LTS (come la 10.04) 3 anni per la versione desktop
<Fanculium> tutto bene
<jester-> ale__: o la tieni cosi o anzi
<jester-> avanzi*
<Fanculium> solo che quando mi voglio connettere alla rete wireless
<[Enrico]> ale__: boh forse riesci a fare l'avanzamento con il repo dagli archive..... ma sinceramente non so
<Fanculium> mi si blocca completamente il computer e mi viene fuori una schermata nera con tutti degli indirizzi
<Fanculium> e devo spegngere il pc dal tasto...
<ale__> jester ma per avanzare è un problema
<H4ck3r> Fanculium, è un crash de kernel
<jester-> ale__: e perché mai
<Fanculium> ok
<H4ck3r> Fanculium, vedi se quale modulo l'ha causato più o meno
<Fanculium> eeehhmm
<Fanculium> come faccio????
<ale__> perchè non me lo fa fare
<H4ck3r> te lo dice
<H4ck3r> "modules linked in" o una cosa del genere mi pare
<jester-> ale__: sudo apt-get clean
<Fanculium> e dove lo trovo??'
<H4ck3r> sul testo che ti da
<H4ck3r> quando si blocca
<jester-> ale__: poi alt-F2 e scrivi update-manager -d e dai enter
<Fanculium> scusa ma è la prima volta che uso linux!!!!
<H4ck3r> Fanculium, ti lampeggiano caps lock e scroll lock no?
<jester-> Fanculium: prova un po da ubuntu-classic no effetti
<Fanculium> ora provo
<jester-> Fanculium: che scheda wifi è
<Fanculium> ora vedo perchè mi si è bloccato proprio ora
<jester-> Fanculium: sa piu di effetti minchiam che di wifi
<Fanculium> è l'ultima vers. la 11.04
<Fanculium> dite che sia per gli effetti???
<Fanculium> perchè col cavo eternet
<Fanculium> va alla grande
<[Enrico]> Fanculium: scheda video?
<jester-> Fanculium: alla finestra di logia dopo aver messo la pass in basso compare una barra, cambia ubuntu con ubuntu classic no effetti
<Fanculium> la scheda video è quella integrata della intel
<ale__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/618439/
<[Enrico]> Fanculium: quale modello esattamente ?
<ale__> dopo aver dato il comando update manager
<jester-> ale__: update-manager -d
<[Enrico]> Fanculium: sandy bridge per caso? (tipo hai un i3/i5/i7 seguito da un numero a QUATTRO cifre?)
<Fanculium> non è un intel atom n450
<ale__> si si il comando era giusto
<[Enrico]> Fanculium: non sarà mica una GMA500 anche detta poulsbo ?
<Fanculium> con scheda video Intel GMA 3150
<[Enrico]> ok
<[Enrico]> Fanculium: allora non dovrebbe essere la grafica (gli effetti) il problema
<Fanculium> il fatto strano è che va tutto perfettamente e molto velocemente
<Fanculium> faccio per connettermi in wireless
<Fanculium> e tutto mi rallentra e mi si blocca
<[Enrico]> Fanculium: che scheda wireless è?
<Fanculium> dovrebbe essere questa Atheros AR8132
<ale__> jester- http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/618441/
<Peace-> Fanculium: deh non ti funge la atheros?
<Fanculium> appunto mi sembra strano!!
<Fanculium> boh>!!!
<Fanculium> il fatto è che è 1 ora che uso linux per la prima volta in tutta la mia vita!
<Fanculium> quindi proprio non so cosa fare
<Peace-> Fanculium: vabbe.. è normale che alcune periferische non funzichino
<Peace-> specialmente se è stato un acquisto pensato alla win
<[Enrico]> Fanculium: ehm quella è la ethernet
<Peace-> cmq le atherso di solito vanno
<[Enrico]> non la wireless
<Fanculium> aahhh scusa!
<Fanculium> aspetta vedo
<Fanculium> è di aiuto questo?? Azurewave AW-NE785H/GE112H
<Fanculium> altrimenti non riesco a trovare il nome della scheda
<Fanculium> aiuto!!!
<[Enrico]> Fanculium: pasta lspci
<[Enrico]> cioè l'output del comand lspci
<Scan> Peace- come metto Milano come citta per visalizzare le previsioni con i plasmoidi di kubuntu? non trovo milano in italia!!!
<Fanculium> eeehhhhm cioè??
<[Enrico]> Fanculium: apri un terminale, scrivi lspci e poi fai il paste
<[Enrico]> !paste | Fanculium
<ubot-it> Fanculium: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Fanculium> dovrebbe essere: N10/ICH 7
<[Enrico]> Fanculium: quello è il chipset
<K99Brain> Scan, non c'è una funzione cerca?
<Fanculium> atheros AR2427 Wireless network adapter
<[Enrico]> Fanculium: bah non so. devo andare a prendere la pizza bye
<Fanculium> beato te!!!!!
<Fanculium> grazie lo stesso
<Fanculium> ciao
<jester-> Fanculium: la atheros va di serie
<Fanculium> veramente non so più che fare!!
<Fanculium> dato che è un netbook
<jester-> Fanculium: iwconfig cosa vede
<jester-> Fanculium: comando iwconfig nel terminale
<DarkSun> K99Brain: ancora?
<Fanculium> arrivo subito
<jester-> Fanculium: posta nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | Fanculium
<ubot-it> Fanculium: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Peace-> Scan: cerca italia
<Peace-> ti sputa fuori dopo le citta
<Fanculium> rieccomi
<Fanculium> allora si diceva
<Fanculium> l'ho fatto
<Fanculium> lo        no wireless extensions.  eth0      no wireless extensions.  wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:off/any             Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=14 dBm              Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off           Power Management:on
<Gioca> Buongiorno
<Gioca> c'è qualcuno
<Gioca> ?
<K99Brain> !nessuno | Gioca
<ubot-it> Gioca: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Gioca> Grazie mille e scusate, sono un pò una cacca coi computer
<Gioca> ho salvato un file odt
<Gioca> poi il comupter si è spento perchè spostandolo la bateria ha collassato
<Gioca> ora il file pesa 0 byte
<Gioca> si apre la finestra del filtro ascii
<K99Brain> Gioca, e allora è perso
<Gioca> poi un'altra che dice file non modificabile bloccato da altro utente
<Gioca> geniale...
<Gioca> posso solo dire un'ultima cosa
<Gioca> solo perchè per quanto riguarda i computer credo nella magia.
<Gioca> a fianco c'è un file nascosto che ha estensione .lock.nomedelfile.odt#
<Gioca> niente da fare??
<Fanculium> aiuto!!
<Gioca> k99brain ti ringrazio moltissimo per la disponibilità
<jester-> Fanculium: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan e posta nel pastebin non qui
<K99Brain> Gioca, sembra un file di lock, cancellalo
<Gioca> ok ci provo
<Fanculium> fatto
<K99Brain> Gioca, tuttavia se per una mancanza di corrente il salvataggio non è andato a buon fine non c'è molto da fare
<jester-> Fanculium: scanna?
<Fanculium> cioè????????????????????'
<Fanculium> scusami ma proprio non sono pratico!!
<Gioca> ma il cavolo di salvataggio l'ho fatto espressamente prima di spostare il computer e ho anche chiuso wordprocessor prevedendo che sarebbe andata via la corrente
<Fanculium> http://paste.ubuntu.com/618461/
<Gioca> comunque ho cancellato il file e non mi idce più che è impossibile modificarlo ma me lo apre comunque con file ascii e poi è vuoto
<Gioca> Soprattutto, come è possibile che sia grande 0 byte? un file vuoto pesa comunque 7,3kb...
<K99Brain> Gioca, se sapevi che veniva a mancare la corrente dovevi spengere il pc
<jester-> Fanculium: la scheda funzica pervect, ma fai vedere la risposta a rfkill list
<Gioca> K99Brain : ok ma il salvataggio doveva comunque essere preservato...
<K99Brain> Gioca, eh, no, non è detto
<Fanculium> http://paste.ubuntu.com/618462/
<Gioca> vabbè, comunque sia non c'è proprio nessuna possibilità nemmeno su temp o roba del genere?
<K99Brain> Gioca, c'è la cache di mezzo, e finche non viene eseguito il flush, i dati non arrivano fisicamente al disco
<jester-> Fanculium: c'è la wifi nell'icona di rete in alto a sinistra?
<Gioca> K99Brain ok
<Fanculium> ora c'è le 2 frecce in su e giu cmq se ci clicco sopra c'è anche l'icona del wifi...
<Fanculium> ma in alto a destra!
<Gioca> K99Brain non potrebbe essere che il file nuovo schiacci il file vecchio? non esistono programmi per recuperare il vecchio salvataggio?
<Fanculium> xchè sono connesso col cavo adesso
<Fanculium> altrimenti non riesco
<jester-> Fanculium: se la clicchi dovrebbe connettere
<jester-> Fanculium: ma aspe
<jester-> Fanculium: sempre terminale sudo apt-get install wicd
<jester-> Fanculium: finito dai: sudo dpkg --purge network-manager network-manager-gnome e poi riavvii, avrai una icona di rete diversa
<Holden> Gioca, se ti ricordi il nome puoi provare a cercarlo con find
<Fanculium> ok lo faccio
<Fanculium> cmq prima avevo pastato http://paste.ubuntu.com/618467/
<Gioca> Holden, già provato ma non funzia
<Scan> K99Brain non c'e' mialn , italy
<Scan> K99Brain c'e' indiana illinois georgia ma non italy....posssibile?
<K99Brain> Scan, è possibile si, stai guardando il meteo americano
<K99Brain> cambia server
<Scan> cioè?
<Peace-> Scan:
<Peace-> devi mettere solo italy
<Peace-> poi ti trova le citta
<Peace-> micia
<Scan> grazie
<Scan> non sapevo piu' come fare!
<Davon> Buonasera a tutti
<Scan> ragazzi ma visto che ci sono, se volessi installare un alto s.o. oltre kubuntu ... devo creare un altra partizione ext4 con punto di mount "/"?
<Fanculium> ciao jesetr
<Fanculium> jester
<Fanculium> dopo il riavvio
<jester-> Fanculium: alura
<Fanculium> mi sono scomparse
<Scan> e lo swap uso lo stesso?
<Fanculium> tutte le icone di rete
<Fanculium> ed ora ti scrivo da un altro computer
<jester-> Fanculium: dovresti avere una icona diversa
<Fanculium> xchè non mi connetto piu'!!
<Fanculium> no purtroppo non ce ne sono +
<jester-> Fanculium: sudo apt-get install wicd
<jester-> e devi pigiare s
<jester-> se non pigi s non mette una cippa
<Fanculium> aspetta lo faccio
<Davon> Io avrei una domanda, da qualche settimana mi va in crash Skype su 2 portatili diversi, uno ha Ubuntu 11.04 e l'altro la 10.10, mi sapete dire come fare a sistemarlo?
<Holden> Davon, dovresti farlo partire dal terminale e vedere che errore da
<Fanculium> mi viene scritto wicd è già alla versione + recente
<jester-> Fanculium: in alto a destra non hai un televisorino?
<Davon> si blocca dopo il login e mi da aborted
<Fanculium> no
<Davon> no, mi chiude il programma dopo aver effettuato il login
<Fanculium> non cìè nessun tipo di icona che faccia rif alla connessione
<jester-> Fanculium: mi sa che non hai aggiunto al gruppo
<Fanculium> wuindi??
<jester-> Fanculium: che nick ha il tuo user
<Fanculium> martina@martina-1001PX
<Davon> la connessione è stabe
<jester-> Fanculium: sudo adduser martina netdev
<jester-> Fanculium: termina sessione e rientra
<Fanculium> ok fatto mi ha detto che è stato aggiunto l'utente
<Fanculium> riavvio??
<jester-> Fanculium: termina sessione
<Fanculium> ok
<Fanculium> sono rientrato ma non mi appare nessuna icona in alto a destra
<jester-> Fanculium: vai in applicazioni internet e lancialo
<Holden> Davon, ciao
<jester-> Fanculium: E POI in sistema/prefrenze/applicazioni davvio e metti la spunta a wicd
<Davon> Holden, ho fatto partire skype da terminale, e dopo aver effettuato il login mi si chiude e mi scrive aborted sul terminale
<Holden> Davon, guarda anche su dmesg
<Davon> Holden, devo lanciare il comando dmesg da terminale?
<Holden> si
<Fanculium> ok allora ho fatto tutto come dici te
<Davon> mi esce una valanga di roba
<Fanculium> mi stavo connettendo e mi si è bloccato di nuovo
<jester-> Fanculium: è strana sta cosa che blocca connettendo la wifi
<jester-> Fanculium: dai una resettata a gnome va
<Holden> Davon, ovviamente devi vedere solo nelle ultime righe
<Fanculium> ricioè???
<jester-> !gnomereset | Fanculium
<ubot-it> Fanculium: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private e riavviare la sessione
<jester-> Fanculium: le cartelle nascoste le vedi da cartella home pigiando control+h
<Holden> Davon, usa pastebin, non mi pastare tutto in privato
<Holden> !paste | Davon
<ubot-it> Davon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Davon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/618494/
<Fanculium> l'ho fatto ma nn è successo nulla
<jester-> Fanculium: dopo a er rinominato devi terminare la sessione e rientrare
<a4326> ciao, ho installato un software in formato tar.bz ma non capisco se l'installazione è stata fatta correttamente o no  http://paste.ubuntu.com/618514/
<K99Brain> a4326, direi di no, hai sbagliato all'inizio a scompattare con sufo
<K99Brain> sudo
<K99Brain> a4326, e quindi hai dei file sulla scrivania tua che adesso appartengono ad un'altro
<K99Brain> a4326, ovvero a root
<K99Brain> a4326, e quindi in make non funziona
<K99Brain> non avendo i permessi
<a4326> no, il primo comando è "sudo"
<K99Brain> appunto
<K99Brain> hai sbagliato a usarlo
<K99Brain> !permessi | a4326, studia
<ubot-it> a4326, studia: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PermessiFile
<a4326> devo rifare tutto dall'inizio?
<a4326> senza sudo?
<K99Brain> sudo va usato quando serve
<a4326> ma nel secondo comando cioè make install devo usare sudo?
<K99Brain> li si
<K99Brain> prima no, dopo si
<K99Brain> tu hai fatto il contrario
<a4326> ok, ora lo rifaccio
<a4326> mi da errore, il nome del file è giusto http://paste.ubuntu.com/618517/
<Fanculium> ciao jester
<Fanculium> ho fatto cm dici te ma nn succede niente lo stesso
<Aizram> tutti a cena
<Dig> hola chicos. Domanda semplice semplice. Ho installato natty su un desktop con monitor vecchissimo. Lunedì sarà riportato all'ufficio dove c'è un LCD avrò problemi?
<a4326> ora è installato giusto?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/618524/
<dottorblaster> Dig: no :)
<dottorblaster> Dig: al massimo dovrai settare di nuovo la risoluzione :D
<a4326> K99Brain Pensi che è giusto ora?
<K99Brain> cc1: fatal error: /lib/modules/2.6.35-28-generic/build/include/linux/config.h: File o directory non esistente
<K99Brain> compilation terminated.
<K99Brain> a4326, non è che devi fare configure prima del make?
<K99Brain> a4326, e i pacchetti essenziali per compilare li hai installati, e anche gli headers?
<K99Brain> a4326, dai una occhiata qui:
<K99Brain> !compilare
<ubot-it> compilare da sorgenti programmi che già sono nei repository è inutile e può essere dannoso, non farlo! Se proprio vuoi rischiare.. http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InstallareProgrammi/DaSorgenti
<a4326> sul file install non c'era scritto di fare configure. I pacchetti essenziali si, gli headers che sono?
<K99Brain> a4326, sudo apt-get install linux-headers
<K99Brain> a4326, ma tu il configure non lo hai fatto però
<a4326> K99Brain
<a4326> http://paste.ubuntu.com/618529/
<Aizram> uname -a
<Aizram> ti trovi il numero
<Aizram> cerchi
<Aizram> installi
<Aizram> :( poi volete compilare :((((((((
<Aizram> K99Brain, concordi?
<K99Brain> si
<Aizram> :*
<Aizram> mah
<K99Brain> oppure come scorciatoia: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -a`
<K99Brain> :)
<Aizram> :D
 * Aizram prova
<K99Brain> oppure come scorciatoia: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<K99Brain> -r, in questo caso
<K99Brain> -.-
<Aizram> non lo fa
<K99Brain> cosa?
<K99Brain> sudo apt-get install  linux-headers-`uname -r`
<K99Brain> si che fa
<K99Brain> Aizram, occhio che l'accento è quello strano
<Aizram> ecco
<K99Brain> è ` e non '
<Aizram> e dove sta'
<Innerina> scusatemi, mi sapete dire se esiste una diagnostica come Everest per Ubuntu?
<Aizram> sta?
<K99Brain> Aizram, altgr + '
<Innerina> Non riesco a capire a cosa sono dovuti i blocchi dei programmi -.-
<a4326> ho fatto configure ma da errore http://paste.ubuntu.com/618536/
<Aizram> fatto :D
<K99Brain> a4326, controlla se c'è un readme
<K99Brain> a4326, spesso c'è e ci dovrebbe essere scritto come compilare e installare
<a4326> K99Brain http://paste.ubuntu.com/618538/
<Aizram> See the INSTALL file for installation instructions.
<Dig> hola chicos. Domanda semplice semplice. Ho installato natty su un desktop con monitor vecchissimo. Lunedì sarà riportato all'ufficio dove c'è un LCD avrò problemi?
<a4326> K99Brain http://paste.ubuntu.com/618539/
<a4326> K99Brain devo allontanarmi dal pc più tardi ci provo ancora. Ma credo che devo fare solo sudo make install e poi l'ultimo comando
<Dig> dottorblaster, grazie, mi si era disconnesso il pc. ho letto la tua risposta nel log
<dottorblaster> prego :)
<Scan> mi gracchia il suono di skype qualsiasi suono, si puo fare qualcosa?
<K99Brain> Scan, devi regolare meglio il volume, specie quello del mic
<Scan> K99Brian regolare da dove?
<Scan> skypre?
<K99Brain> Scan, da preferenze audio
<K99Brain> Scan, clicca su´'icona in alto a destra
<changer> salve a tutti, qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano con la configurazione di gmail per pidgin? non riesco ad accedere...
<a4326> jester-  Ciao, ho controllato nel bios e la scheda di rete è abilitata, ho comprato il cavo ethernet ma nulla, non si collega con la lan.  Ora sto cercando di far riconoscere il router al pc ma ci sono troppe cose da fare, userò il forum per non stressare nessuno. Il wi-fi va a meraviglia, grazie
<MatteoR> a4326: Dovresti provare a farlo connettere assegnando un ip statico e impostare i dns
<jester-> a4326: sa di scheda eth a buone donne visto che poi non va neanche in winzoz
<MatteoR> ah questo non lo sapevo. Allora scheda da schifus
<jester-> nell'icona abilita rete è spuntata?
<a4326> jester- Su window la scheda funziona è solo un problema di windows 7 infatti se fai una ricerca su google "windows 7 rete non identificata" ci sono migliaia che si lamentano
<a4326> la scheda è abilitata.
<jester-> a4326: lasala perd va
<jester-> a4326: hai la 10.10?
<a4326> jester-  Ho la 10.10
<jester-> a4326: giusto per levarti una curiosità potresti provare la live della 11.04
<jester-> kernel piu recente hai visto mai che funzi
<a4326> jester-  Mi pare di aver provato pure la live 11.04, non ricordo
<jester-> damani intanto che passi il tempo fai una prova
<a4326> jester-   Devo provare con la 11.04 e con qualche live di window per togliermi lo spizio e capire se funziona o no.
<jester-> a4326: win7 si incula pure di andare a scaricarsi i drivers e se il pc è nato con seven il driver lo avranno messo
<jester-> se non funza sa di eth o molto ignorante o rotta
<a4326> jester-  Già che ci penso non ho provato con la live 11.04, la scarico e provo.
<asufel> ciao a tutti, ho un problema col mio netbook samsung N220 in quanto oggi è stato aggiornato alla 11:04 e ad un certo punto mentre lavoro con alimentazione a batteria il monitor inizia a sfarfallare e si blocca il pc. ho eseguito la modifica del file blacklist.conf e del grub seguendo le guide nel forum ma... il problema persiste
<asufel> qualcuno dei presenti può aiutarmi?
<asufel> grazie mille
#ubuntu-it 2011-06-05
<jofor> buonanotte a tutti
<MuSh> Salve raga
<MuSh> Raga, uso ubuntu su un server come gateway
<MuSh> come faccio a vedere i dispositivi collegati al server e verificare quando si collega un nuovo dispositivo?
<Greyzard> salve a tutti! sto provando ad installare liunx sulla ps3, ma durante l'installazione mi appare una finestra intitolata "configuring libc6" in cui mi chiede che servizi riavviare, fra le varie cose in pratica c'era scritto che se non configuravo bene il file non avrei potuto fare delle cose come il login; e infatti non vanno ne la tastiera ne il mouse quando provo ad entrare!
<Greyzard> se non sapete cosa fare vi capisco, dato che è un caso particolare
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Greyzard> vi è mai capitato un caso come il mio?
<jester-> Greyzard: cioè?
<Greyzard> chiedevo se a qualcuno è capitato un problema come il mio
<Greyzard> nel configurare libc6
<Greyzard> perchè mi sembra strano che sia la tastiera che il mouse non vadano al login
<Greyzard> durante l'installazione mi pare chieda che servizi riavviare, ne sai qualcosa?
<jester-> Greyzard: libc6 è fondamentale se si fotte non va piu una cippa
<jester-> Greyzard: sudo apt-get install reinstall libc6 gdm
<Greyzard> non so se riesco ad accedere alla shell per eseguire quel comando, se rifaccio l'installazione e ti riporto il "testo problematico" ci potresti capire qualcosa?
<jester-> Greyzard:  parti in modalità ripristino poi al menu scegli grafica sicufra
<jester-> sicura
<Greyzard> il mio è un caso particolare, dato che lo installo con asbestOS 1.5
<Greyzard> se arrivo alla schermata di login "bloccata" non c'è modo per accedere alla shell?
<jester-> Greyzard:  asbestOS 1.5 sarebbe?
<peppini> ciao: non riesco a far partire hydrogen
<Greyzard> un applicazione per installare linux su ps3
<Greyzard> rifaccio l'installazione, perché così com'è l'unico passaggio che mi viene in mente su cui poter agire è proprio durante l'installazione
<ErVito> vogliamo farci male :-/
<jester-> Greyzard: non conosco e non è roba ufficiale ma alle shell si accede con control-alt-F2  F3 F4 etc
<jester-> Greyzard: che ti frega di linux su ps3
<Greyzard> un po mi può fare comodo, poi se non ce la faccio amen
<jester-> Greyzard: giusto per curiosità che vantaggi darebbe linux su ps3?
<Greyzard> più che altro per comodità, così non collego ogni volta il portatile alla corrente, allo schermo e alle casse, oltre al disco esterno dove tengo dentro film e roba varia
<Greyzard> oltre eventualmente a qualche emulatore
<jester-> Greyzard:  chiedi magari in chat
<jester-> !chat | Greyzard
<ubot-it> Greyzard: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<francesco_> Non riesco a connettermi alla wifi, qualcuno mi aiuta?
<jester-> francesco_: sei col cavo adesso?
<kuix> salve gente :)
<kuix> urge la seguente domanda...come faccio per far andare la seguente pennetta usb? http://www.terratec.it/prodotti/tv/Cinergy_T_Stick_RC_HD.html
<jester-> kuix: devi trovare il driver
<jester-> kuix: cerca per tipo penna sul forum francese
<kuix> esatto...ma non trovo nulla di chiaro ed diciamo almeno ufficioso...
<kuix> forum francese? :D
<kuix> quale? ;)
<kuix> jester-,  :)
<jester-> kuix: http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/
<jester-> i francesi sono forti con le penne
<kuix> grazie non avevo capito che dovevvo vedere il suporto a ubu fr ;)
<kuix> grazie :D
<Scan> ciao
<natty> ciao. come si fa ad eliminare lo splash in fase di avvio e vedere invece come si avvia ubuntu 11.4?
<Scan> mi gracchia l'audio di skypre.....
<Scan> *skype cosa posso fare?
<paolinux> ciao
<natty> scusate avrei bisogno di un'indicazione, mi sa che ho qualche problema e vorrei capire in fase di avvio cosa mi carica
<jester-> natty: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<natty> jester-, ciao. sì ma cosa devo cambiare per vedere il caricamento dei programmI?
<jester-> natty: cerca "quit splash" e fallo diventare "" salvi e dai update-grub
<natty> jester-, quiete non quit, giusto? :)
<jester-> natty: ""
<natty> jester-, grazie provo e mi riaffaccio
<natty> jester-, mi dispiace, cancellato lasciando solo gli apicini, ma non funzia. schermo nero e poco prima del login solito ubuntu ....
<jester-> natty: hai dato sudo update-grub?
<natty> jester-, sì certo sono andato a vedere se aveva modificato, infatti è così
<jester-> natty: dovresti vedere il verbose del kernel e non piu lo splash
<natty> jester-, e già è ciò che mi servirebbe, ma non lo veggo
<jester-> natty: usa ripristino che vedi tutto
<natty> jester-, può andare in conflitto con lo startup manager?
<jester-> natty: cosa
<jester-> natty: guarda in syslod e dmesg eventualmente
<natty> jester-, nello startup-manager è marcato mostra il boot splash
<jester-> toglilo
<natty> jester-, disinstallo?
<jester-> basta disattivare il servizio
<natty> jester-, ok riprovo
<bobbybong> buon giorno
<natty> jester-, qualcosa in più lo ha fatto. parte con video viola, poi nero, poi un flash di un pezzo del verbose (credo) e quindi il login
<natty> jester-, ma non sarebbe ciò che dovrebbe mostrare
<slowclick> Buongiorno, ieri ho chiesto come rimediare al puntatore del mouse a forma di quadrato, ma non ho detto che è pieno di puntini colorati. Questo inconveniente non scompare neanche reinstallando 10.10. E pensare che alla prima installazione tutto andava bene...
<natty> jester-, mi leggi?
<a7x> natty, sarò andato a mangiare :)
<natty> a7x, buon appetito allora :)
<a7x> sarà*
<a7x> ahaha :D
<Scan> non riesco ad usare il microfono con skype...
<Scan> idee?
<natty> a7x, e già, capii... mi affaccerò più tardi grazie
<paolo_> salve a tutti
<freepenguin0> ciao
<paolo_> a chi posso chiedere per installare una tp-link
<paolo_> spero di essere nel canale giusto
<freepenguin0> sto provando a connettermi ad una rete wireless con ubuntu 10.10 (scheda wifi usb funzionante già testata su un altra installazione di ubuntu), il problema è che mi chiede la wpa e frulla ma non si connette
<freepenguin0> e se vado a vedere che password ha salvato invece di quella che ho inserito io vedo una stringa alfanumerica tipo 18js1jusn29djd
<paolo_> sembra che non riconosca la usb
<paolo_> mi potete aiutare?
<freepenguin0> qualcun'altro a riscontrato il mio medesimo problema? dove viene salvata la stringa della chiave wpa che inserisco?  (ho provato a guardare in .gconf/system/networking ma la wpa non cè)
<giulia> salve io ho ubuntu mi connetto ad internet con una chiavetta wirelss d-link però avvolte mi va via il segnale e mi tocca riavviare il pc per riconnettermi ad internet volevo sapere se esitono altri pacchetti per la gestione della rete wireless grazie
<Diels-Alder> ciao a tutti ho bisogno di una mano veloce
<Diels-Alder> non riesco a vedere la rai con ubuntu 10.04, firefox 4.0.1 moonlight 3.99xxxxx
<Diels-Alder> qualcuno ci riesce?
<Diels-Alder> sapete dirmi come fare a risolvere o aggirare il problema?
<jester-> Diels-Alder: http://acab.servebeer.com/raismth.xpi
<jester-> Diels-Alder: installa vlc e mplayer
<Diels-Alder> jester-: devo togliere moonlight vero?
<Diels-Alder> ho vlc
<jester-> Diels-Alder: poi vai nelle proprietà del plugin e metti vlc nella prims finestra e mplayer nella seconda
<jester-> Diels-Alder: quando vai sul sito rai ti compare una barra e clicchi i canali da li
<freepenguin0> dove sono salvate le chiavi wpa?
<Diels-Alder> ma se non vorrei vedere la diretta ma delle puntate?
<jester-> in modifica connessioni
<jester-> sicurezza
<freepenguin0> jester-, no intendo proprio il file fisico
<jester-> freepenguin0: dalle parti di /etc/nework-manager
<Diels-Alder> jester-: non funziona con le puntate
<freepenguin0> mm veramente non vedo niente riguardo le wpa
<jester-> Diels-Alder: che io sappia è l'unico cazzillo alternativo a moonlight
<Diels-Alder> jester-: ma moonlight a te funge?
<jester-> Diels-Alder: non funge piu
<Diels-Alder> a nessuno
<Diels-Alder> ???
<jester-> nu
<Diels-Alder> cacchio quindi per forza windows devo usare...
<jester-> Diels-Alder: installati un os winzoz in vbox
<Diels-Alder> che palle!!!
<zavo> ciao ragazzi...
<jester-> se non va un cavallo ne usi un altro
<zavo> scusate la domanda, un client per cercare torrent?
<Diels-Alder> ma che palle non possono scrivere in flash o in html5 sti cacchio di siti pubblici!!!!!!
<Diels-Alder> vabbè
<Diels-Alder> ciao a tutti me ne vado sconsolato
<freepenguin0> ma dove cavolo sono salvate queste password wpa in ubuntu=
<freepenguin0> ?
<freepenguin0> io metto la password 1234 , poi vado n modifica connessioni e vedo che invece mi ha salvat 1oweosdfjsorfj4o0
<MatteoR> freepenguin0: Nel portafoglio
<MatteoR> freepenguin0: Dai un'occhiata qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Portachiavi
<freepenguin0> non capisco per quale cavolo di motivo se io metto una wpa "pippo" lui mi salva 22oi0jsdofianeèfiasndpefihuasdnpvouiasdnpfòasd
<jester-> freepenguin0: è criptata
<freepenguin0> jester-, sul pc sul quale sono adesso se vado in modifica connessioni vedo la stringa che ho inserito io invece non criptata ne niente
<jester-> freepenguin0: ma funza o no
<freepenguin0> sul mio si sull'altro non funziona
<freepenguin0> mi vede la rete, metto la wpa e gira a vuoto per dirmi di rimettere la wpa
<jester-> cioè metti la pass quando chiede connette o no
<freepenguin0> no non connette frulla a vuoto e dopo un po te la richiede, come quando inserisci una wpa sbagliata
<freepenguin0> la cosa che mi fa pensare è che se vado in modifica connessioni vedo quella stringa alfanumerica non la wpa che ho inserito io
<jester-> freepenguin0:  qualche driver ha problemi con la wpa
<freepenguin0> fino a ieri funzionava ha cominciato a farlo da oggi qst cosa
<napster32> ciao a tutti
<napster32> volevo chiedere un'informazione
<napster32> http://osdir.com/ml/ubuntu-bugs/2011-05/msg47910.html
<napster32> questo bug è mai stato sistemato?
<napster32> c'è nessuno?
<freepenguin0> ?
<napster32> c'è un bug su ubuntu
<napster32> http://osdir.com/ml/ubuntu-bugs/2011-05/msg47910.html
<napster32> volevo sapre, è mai stato sistemato?
<alessandro_> salve a tutti
<MatteoR> napster32: Verrà sistemato probabilmente con la prossima lts, che uscirà in ottobre
<napster32> Solo tu sai rispondere ai miei quesiti, sei un mago ^^
<napster32> matteor: ho trovato questo
<napster32> matteor: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/49159
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 49159 in launchpad "Removal o dbschema item causing a OOPS at +mirror" [High,Fix released]
<napster32> perchè mi ha risposto il bot?
<napster32> matteor: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/49159
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 49159 in launchpad "Removal o dbschema item causing a OOPS at +mirror" [High,Fix released]
<napster32> perchè mi ha risposto il bot?
<MatteoR> napster32: Quando metti un link di launchpad nel canale, il bot mette automaticamente il titolo. Penso che verrà sistemato tutto con la prossima release lts
<MatteoR> napster32: non è un bug grave
<napster32> matteor: io intanto non posso sistemarlo manualmente modificando un file?
<MatteoR> MatteoR: Ah no questo è un altro... è già stata rilasciato l'aggiornamento
<MatteoR> napster32: scusa mi ero staccato perchè ho problemi con questa presa della corrente
<napster32> ok, dov'è l'aggiornamento???
<MatteoR> napster32: nei repo
<napster32> mostrami
<MatteoR> napster32: dovrebbe essere già aggiornato
<MatteoR> napster32: con il gestore
<napster32> cosa devo fare esattamente, guidami
<MatteoR> napster32: che kernel hai?
<napster32> PS. non voglio 11.04
<MatteoR> napster32: che versione del kernel hai?
<napster32> come faccio a sapere il kernel?
<MatteoR> "uname -r"
<MatteoR> da terminale
<napster32> 2.6.35-22-generic
<napster32> nn sono così niubbo ^^
<MatteoR> napster32: Non si sà mai... hai ubuntu 10.10 o la LTS 10.04?
<napster32> 10.10
<napster32> ma se mi dici di mettere 10.04 np
<MatteoR> napster32: Io non ho questo bug... ho provato a farlo venire, ma sembra che la mia release non sia affetta da questo problema
<MatteoR> napster32: Ho la LTS io
<napster32> provo a metterla allora, che dici?
<MatteoR> napster32: prova a far girare una live e vedi come và
<napster32> ok capo, ho già il cd o provo, ti faccio sapere in msn al max
<napster32> *ora provo
<alessandro_> a chi posso chiedere con problema ad un server?
<MatteoR1> alessandro_: hai fatto come ti ho detto?
<alessandro_> si ho controllato il dominio è apposto e funziona
<alessandro_> solo che non riesco a collegarmi con filezilla
<alessandro_> su server hostgator
<alessandro_> riesco solo ad entrare con filezilla se metto il nome utente e pasword che mi ha assegnato tophost
<alessandro_> mentre quello che ho creato con hostgator niente
<simone> ciao ho problemi con la veste grafica di 11.04 qualche volontario???
<fleurtherock> ciao ho scaricato un software OCR: tesseract-ocr che ne pensate? è valido rispetto agli altri oppure è come gli altri?
<PapaDiJimmY> ciao cè mio fratello che ha messo l'ultima versione di ubuntu e non gli funziona piu la stampante , e  su internet ha trovato che mettendo fedora la stampante gli dovrebbe rifunzionare, cosa mi dite di fedora è meglio di ubuntu?
<PapaDiJimmY> non so cosa sia OCR mi spiace
<PapaDiJimmY> quasi quasi fedora lo vorrei provare pure io che mi consigliate?
<PapaDiJimmY> ho letto che sto fedora sarebbe professionale al 100%
<fleurtherock> io prima di imparare fedora di usare fedora preferisco smanettare un pò con ubuntu e poi vediamo
<PapaDiJimmY> vabe imparare ci sta sempre da imparare
<MatteoR> !chat | PapaDiJimmY
<ubot-it> PapaDiJimmY: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<demirulez> Ciao a tutti, avrei un problema con la mia scheda di acquisizione TV, una Hauppauge HVR 4000, in particolare al ricevitore radio FM incluso, in quanto non funziona. Sono su Ubuntu 11.04, kernel 2.6.38-8-generic, qui c'è l'output di dmesg inerente alla scheda: http://paste.ubuntu.com/619043/ , pare che il tuner FM non sia riconosciuto, qualche consiglio? Grazie
<PapaDiJimmY> veramente io gia ci sarei in chat a chiedere solo chemi hanno risposto che quella è una chat e non un supporto
<PapaDiJimmY> quindi che facciamo scarica barile?
<MatteoR> PapaDiJimmY: Sei offtopic. Scrivi in #ubuntu-it-chat
<MatteoR> PapaDiJimmY: Non acoltare Peace- (a volte dice stron**te)
<PapaDiJimmY> silo so infatti ne sta dicendo
<demirulez> penso sia questa la riga interessante in dmesg: [   21.308786] tuner-simple 0-0061: couldn't set type to 63. Using 78 (Philips FMD1216MEX MK3 Hybrid Tuner) instead
<demirulez> buio completo?
<MatteoR> demirulez: Succede dopo un troll
<MatteoR> demirulez: Hai provato con vlc?
<demirulez> MatteoR: ho provato con diversi player, come gnomeradio, kradio, fmtools, ma nulla, non riesco a scansionare nessuna frequenza, non mi rileva nessuna stazione FM
<demirulez> per chiarirci, il problema è solo il ricevitore FM, DVB-S,S2,T e IR funzionano perfettamente con kaffeine
<Kommandante> demirulez: Ma intendi stazioni radio o tipo TV?
<demirulez> Kommandante: stazioni radio
<demirulez> dovrebbe essere un problema a livello software perchè ho letto che sotto Windows il ricevitore FM di questa scheda funziona
<Kommandante> demirulez: Sì e generalmente il kernel linux li rileva
<demirulez> Kommandante: infatti come puoi notare dall'output di dmesg viene rilevato tutto correttamente, radio compresa (infatti ho /dev/radio0), però sembra che il sintonizzatore non sia riconosciuto
<demirulez> Kommandante: leggevo in alcune mailing lists che la riga da recriminare è questa: [   21.308786] tuner-simple 0-0061: couldn't set type to 63. Using 78 (Philips FMD1216MEX MK3 Hybrid Tuner) instead
<Kommandante> demirulez: Hai provato gnu radio? sembra fatto apposta per questi aggeggi
<demirulez> btw questa è la pagina di riferimento su LinuxTV della mia scheda: http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_WinTV-HVR-4000
<demirulez> Kommandante: no, provo ora a darci un'occhiata
<demirulez> però ho già utilizzato altri player molto completi, tipo kradio e non funziona
<Kommandante> demirulez: Ho trovato questo http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_WinTV-HVR-4000
<demirulez> Kommandante: l'ho postato sopra, ho presente, ho provato a seguire i tutorial nella sezione FM Radio, ma appunto non mi funziona
<Kommandante> demirulez: Non è che forse non c'è ricezione? Hai provato con una radio tradizionale?
<demirulez> Kommandante: sisi certo, il ricevitore FM ad esempio del mio smartphone funziona perfettamente
<Kommandante> demirulez: Quindi non riceve nessun segnale? Questo è il problema?
<demirulez> Kommandante: esattamente, quando scansione con software tipo kradio, non mi rileva nessuna stazione
<demirulez> ma a livello hardware pare essere riconosciuta correttamente, come vedi da dmesg
<demirulez> è il tuner che sembra non funzioni, oppure da quanto ho capito ne selezioni uno errato
<demirulez> Kommandante: penso che il mio stesso problema sia discusso qui: http://lists.fedoraproject.org/pipermail/users/2011-January/390354.html
<Kommandante> demirulez: Dal sito che ti ho detto, ha provato a fare la scansione da terminale?
<demirulez> Kommandante: si con l'utility fm
<demirulez> Kommandante: se dai un'occhiata al link che ti ho passato, è il mio stesso problema, però non sono state postate soluzioni
<Kommandante> demirulez: Sisi ho visto...
<demirulez> Kommandante: penso più ad un problema di firmware
<Kommandante> demirulez: Se è quello il problema, dovrebbe segnalarlo dmesg
<Kommandante> demirulez: Non avendo la scheda, non so aiutarti... mi dispiace
<magghy> ciao
<magghy> c'è qualcuno
<Kommandante> !qualcuno | magghy
<ubot-it> magghy: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<magghy> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<demirulez> Kommandante: non saprei... vedrò se riesco a cavarci fuori qualcosa, grazie comunque
<Kommandante> magghy: Fai la tua domanda
<Kommandante> demirulez: Mi dispiace non poterti aiutare
<magghy> quando accedo con ubuntu non si connette automaticamente alla rete wireless
<demirulez> Kommandante: figurati, grazie lo stesso
<magghy> non ci sto a capì niente
<paolinux> we
<a4326> ciao, ho il pc che non mi rileva la scheda audio
<Kommandante> a4326: Ciao. Che scheda audio hai?
<a4326> ti posto quello che ho fatto da terminale http://paste.ubuntu.com/619135/
<Kommandante> a4326: Guarda qui http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=685837 e qui http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=685837
<a4326> ok
<gigirock> ciaraga avete idea di come aggiungere qualcosa alla barra di unity ?
<gigirock> io ho creato un file .desktop ... ma non so dove mettermelo :)
<a4326> sto installando i driver audio ma sono fermo, qui  http://paste.ubuntu.com/619161/  è quello che ho fatto da terminale e qui il file install  http://paste.ubuntu.com/619164/ sono arrivato al 6 che ho già fatto
<a4326> non so come continuare dal punto 7 in poi
<MatteoR> a4326: Abilita tutti i canali alsa
<MatteoR> a4326: con alsamixer
<MatteoR> da riga di comando
<a4326> cosa devo scrivere sul terminale?
<MatteoR> alsamixer
<MatteoR> ti compare un mixer
<MatteoR> e togli tutti gli MM selezionando i canali, li alzi e premi il tasto M per togliere MM (togli il muto)
<a4326> non me lo apre da terminale ma il il mixer lo posso aprire da -applicazioni-audio-video
<a4326> non mi trovo il dispositivo audio
<MatteoR> a4326: Fai così alsaconfig
<a4326> comnado non trovato
<MatteoR> a4326: alsa reload
<MatteoR> a4326: scusa "sudo alsa reload"
<a4326> http://paste.ubuntu.com/619175/
<MatteoR> a4326: Ok... il punto 6 e 7 saltali (Ubuntu non necessita di questi passi) passa all'8
<a4326> MatteoR modprobe snd-che numero?? come faccio a vedere che numero devo mettere?
<MatteoR> a4326: digita "modprobe -l | grep snd"
<MatteoR> a4326: e posta tutto
<a4326> http://paste.ubuntu.com/619178/
<MatteoR> a4326: come si chiama la scheda audio
<a4326> MatteoR  é qua il nome ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/619181/
<MatteoR> a4326: Sai che non lo trovo il tuo modulo?
<a4326> dando qualche comando da terminale non si riesce a trovare il nome della scheda audio?
<Scan> MatteroR.....stavo giusto cercando come risolvere i miei problemi audio con skypre poi ho visto che dicevi a a 4326 di digitare alsamixer.....ho risolto!!!....hai fatto 2 piccioni con una fava!!!
<MatteoR> a4326: Aspetta ho visto che funziona con il modulo hda-intel
<MatteoR> Scan: ahahah
<MatteoR> a4326: "sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel"
<a4326> http://paste.ubuntu.com/619183/
<MatteoR> a4326: fammi vedere questo "dmesg"
<a4326> http://paste.ubuntu.com/619185/
<migbuntu64> prova
<MatteoR> a4326: Non so aiutarti... adesso devo andare
<MatteoR> scusa
<Scan> qualcuno utilizza kmail con account di hotmail?
<a4326> ok, grazie lo stesso
<migbuntu64> a4326: di quale device parlavate?
<a4326> stavo parlando dei drivere audio
<a4326> non riesco ad attivarli
<a4326> devo completare l'installazione
<migbuntu64> se dai:   lspci     ti restituisce l'id del device,  ed in più,  è integrato?
<a4326> http://paste.ubuntu.com/619164/  devo continuare dal punto 7
<migbuntu64> per l'id devi dare lspci -n
<a4326> http://paste.ubuntu.com/619193/
<a4326> http://paste.ubuntu.com/619194/
<a4326> ma non c'è un pacchetto .deb così si fa prima?
<migbuntu64> capisco, scusa dal punto 7 in poi mi dicevi giusto?,  ok,  come si chiama il modulo del kernel in questione,  (non ho finito di leggere il link)  :-P
<a4326> cos'è il modulo del kernel? come faccio per vedere il nome?
<migbuntu64> non so se ci sia un deb pack ???
<migbuntu64> ok, quando hai fatto i passi precedenti al 7, hai dovuto compilare un modulo, come si chiama?
<a4326> non lo so, ti faccio vedere quello che ho fatto http://paste.ubuntu.com/619201/
<sigghin> qualcuno di voi usa hp probook 4720s ???
<migbuntu64> ok, se dai da terminale il seguente comando:    lsmod | grep *alsa*     , cosa ti restituisce?
<a4326> nulla
<migbuntu64> e se dai invece:   lsmod | grep alsa*
<a4326> nulla
<migbuntu64> ok, stiamo solo provando....
<migbuntu64> bisogna sapere l'id del tuo device,  cioè,     l'output di lspci -n
<a4326> http://paste.ubuntu.com/619194/
<migbuntu64> sto vedendo su internet se trovo qualche modulo o info ....
<a4326> si
<migbuntu64> ok, la soluzione sembra stare alla fine di questo tread:    http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?action=printpage;topic=320223.0
<migbuntu64> prova un po...
<migbuntu64> mi dispiace che fra poqui minuti devo uscire :-( , altrimenti potevamo provare a trovare soluzione con più calma....
<a4326> ho inserito le due stringhe e ora?
<migbuntu64> veramente si potrebbe riavviare con /etc/init.d/(nome-servizio-che-non-conosco)  restart, ma ti conviene riavviare la macchina,  ameno che nonsia un server :-D
<a4326> ok riavvio, dovrebbe essere apposto così?
<migbuntu64> da quello che si legge nel tresd si, ma tutto dipende se prima di compilare ti è mancata qualche dipendenza, non è un'operazione moilto semplice :-P
<migbuntu64> prova lo stesso, al massimo continuerai ad avere il problema
<a4326> va bene riavvio e provo
<a4326> ok, ciao
<migbuntu64> a4326: sono ancora qui
<migbuntu64> a4326: sono ancora qui
<a4326> migbuntu64 Non si è risolto
<migbuntu64> quindi, quando hai messo le cuffie nell'uscita del pc non senti ancora niente???
<a4326> io non ho messo le cuffie
<a4326> non mi viene rilevata la scheda audio
<migbuntu64> comunque, per rimettere le cose come prima, e per una questione d'ordine, potresti aprire il file citato prima e cancellare le righe aggiunte
<migbuntu64> senza riavviare...
<a4326> le ho già cancellate, ma ora che faccio?
<migbuntu64> guarda..., se dai questo comando:      lshw        , potrai vedere un output dettagliato del tuo hardware, dovresti essere tale di trovare la voce:   " *-multimedia
<migbuntu64> la voce:         *-multimedia             , scusa...
<jofor> tutto bene?
<a4326> http://paste.ubuntu.com/619211/
<a4326> è qui http://paste.ubuntu.com/619213/
<migbuntu64> ok, vediamo prima una cosa,    se dai:      lsmod | grep snd*      cosa ti restituisce?     (che rogna!  mi dispiache )
<a4326> snd_page_alloc          7120  0
<migbuntu64> solo quella riga?????
<a4326> si
<migbuntu64> allora, dai     modprobe -r snd*
<migbuntu64> poi
<migbuntu64> modprobe -v snd*
<a4326> FATAL: Module snd* not found.
<migbuntu64> ???
<migbuntu64> strano
<a4326> anche per il secondo comando
<migbuntu64> pare che non ci sia proprio il modulo per la scheda video :-(((
<migbuntu64> ...tu hai sicuramente una scheda video invidia.... bvero?
<migbuntu64> vero?
<a4326> si
<a4326> noi stiamo parlando di audio
<migbuntu64> si, lo so :-)
<migbuntu64> la cosa strana e che dall'output di lshw, non si vede che tipo di mobo hai, insomma, volevo sapere i chip set della mobo :-P
<migbuntu64> mi dispiace che ti devo lasciare, devo andare via :-((
<a4326> ok ciao
<a4326> qualcuno sa come installare i driver audio in ubuntu 10.10
<migbuntu64> comunque cerca info su internet con questo ID:      10de:055c  linux driver
<migbuntu64> ciao ;-)
<DareDevil_> domanda tecnica: perchè l'orologio sulla barra mi si vede per 4:3? si vedono le ore e i minuti sono sfumati a metà... sono le 17:3???????
<DareDevil_> come posso risolvere?
<DareDevil_> la domenica pomeriggio non risponde nessuno?
<a4326> qualcuno mi aiuta a installare i driver audio?
<sgtgarzya> salve
<sgtgarzya> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<ricky1966> ciao a tutti
<ricky1966> faccio qua una domanda su kubuntu visto che mi pare non ci sia un canale italiano per la kubuntu, ho dragon player che mi mostra i filmati con colori sfalsati,ho provato pure con totem, cercando con google ho trovato il suggerimento di installare gstreamer-propiertis e mettere la spunta su plugin X Window System no Xv, fatto, bene se uso totem vedo bene i colori mentre dragon continua a mostrarmi i colori sfasati. Come risolvere il
<ricky1966> problema.
<roby_> salve, programmi per karaoke ?
<alo21> salve a tutti
<alo21> qualcuno sa come avviare un programma in automatico all'avvio da terminale??
<alo21> ugone:
<alo21> ugone: sai come avviare un programma in automatico all'avvio da terminale??
<ugone> apri un terminale poi modifica preferenze del profilo
<ugone> nel tab titolo e comando selezioni la casella eseguire un comando personalizzato e lo scrivi
<alo21> ugone: il comando sai qual è?
<ugone> se ad esempio vuoi aprire gedit  scrivi gedit
<ugone> non so cosa vuoi fare tu
<alo21> vorrei che un programma mi si avvi in automatico all'accensione del computer
<alo21> tutto questo lo voglio impostare da terminale
<ugone> allora non ti serve farlo da terminale
<alo21> con la riga di comando
<alo21> ugone: siccome sto configurando un server, non ho la veste grafica
<ugone> lo metti in sistema/preferenze/applicazioni d'avvio
<ugone> ok
<alo21> ubot-it: buona sera
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'buona sera'
<alo21> ubot-it: ciao
<ubot-it> Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<alo21> ubot-it: pidgin
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Messaggistica/Pidgin
<carlo> buonasera
<Guest79878> ho installato la nuova versione di ubuntu 11.04
<Guest79878> ho problemi con la connessione wifi
<Guest79878> non ce nessuno
<jack> salve a tutti
<Guest38187> ho aggiornato ubuntu alla versione 11.04 ma ho problemi con la connessione wifi
<a4326> ciao, non riesco a installare i driver audio, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<checco> ciao a tutti...network manager ,,link per l installazione?
<jester-> checco: ???
<jester-> a4326: quali driver audio
<a4326> non mi funziona l'audio
<a4326> driver alsa
<checco> ciao ........ciao jester....con una connessione von ho incasinato tutto...e avevo reso ad hoc la connessione ppo.......sembra ke ho risolto...ora devo installare di nuovo networkmanager
<jester-> a4326: alsa è gia installato di serie; è un poratile?
<a4326> jester- Si è un portatile
<jester-> checco: sudo apt-get install network-manager network-manae
<jester-> checco: ops /sudo apt-get install network-manager network-manager-gnome
<jester-> a4326: vaio?
<a4326> jester-  acer
<checco> grazie......mi dimenticavo come fare
<checco> grazie
<jester-> merd
<jester-> a4326: nelle preferenze audio canale uscita è giusto?
<a4326> jester-  Si, lì non l'ho toccato
<a4326> jester- nelle preferenze audio- hrdware manca il dispositivo
<ildaniel> salve a tutti. avrei un problemino con una chiavetta per wifi N,con iwconfig leggo che è riconosciuta ma solo bg credo non "n"
<jester-> ildaniel: il rutter manda in N?
<jester-> se non manda usando N ahi voglia
<ildaniel> jester: si ho comprato il kit DLink router e chiavetta dwa140
<jester-> ildaniel: dovrebbe usare N
<jester-> ildaniel: a quanto prende come velocità
<jester-> se è superiore a 54 va in N
<ildaniel> jester- : 54 cosa? conky mi dice 1 Mb/s
<jester-> ildaniel: destro sull'icona e informazioni connessione
<jester-> o sinistro che sia
<ildaniel> jester-: 1 Mb/s
<jester-> ildaniel:  % del segnale?
<Guest64053> raga client di posta testuale da terminale
<ildaniel> jester-: una tacca su 4 (adesso andava a 9 Mb/s) e un altro pc più recente di questo va a 5,5 Mb/s
<ildaniel> lsusb mi da "wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:"dlink"
<Guest64053> sapete aiutarmi
<ildaniel> jester-: no asp quello era iwconfig...
<ildaniel> jester-: ed è lo stesso risultato che mi dà senza la chiavetta inserita asp sto a fà un pò di casino misa...
<ildaniel> jester-: se invece dò iwconfig dall'altro pc nella stessa stanza mi dà :wlan0   IEEE 802.11bgn ESSID:"dlink"
<alo21> Holden: salve
<alo21> tizbac: salve, posso chiedere una cosa?
<alo21> aiutooo
<alo21> ho un problema con ssh
<checco> come si fa a rendere visibile una rete ad hoc per un dispositivo android ??????'
<a4326> ciao, qualcuno mi aiuta ad installare i drivere audio?
<D4V|DE> ciao a tutti
<checco> a4326..... http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio/HdaIntel
<a4326> checco  si, guardo
<D4V|DE> all'avvio kubuntu non monta la memoria swap...
<D4V|DE> come fare?
<ildaniel> jester-:ciao scusa se ti rompo ma vorrei risolvere così vado a fare un partitone ai cosmonauti di von catan.
<ildaniel> praticamente su i due diversi pc iwconfig uno mi dà wlano 802.11 bg  e l'altro 802.11bgn -
<jester-> ildaniel:  stessa kiavetta stesso kernel?
<newman> salve a tutti
<Pap3rinik> ciao *. posso chiedere qui per un supporto? in kubuntu 11.04  (2.6.38-8) - appena installato - ho un problema con l'audio: la scheda è una intel ICH6: inserendo il jack cuffie sento, ma senza nada. ovviamente ho controllato tutti i volumi, ho anche messo a <>0 tutti i livelli con alsamixer e fatto un reload alsa. altri suggerimenti?
<ildaniel> no. il 1° ubuntu9.04 con chiavetta, il 2° 10.04 senza chiavetta (forse è proprio il pc ad avere il wifi N??)
<jester-> ildaniel: quale dei 2 va in bgn
<ildaniel> jeste-: il 2°
<ildaniel> r
<jester-> ildaniel: la modulazione N la manda il rutter ma serve la kiavetta che pii in N
<jester-> ildaniel: oppure il driver della 9.04 non lo fa
<jester-> è un po vecia
<axm149> ciao a tutti
<axm149> c'è qualche operatore disponibile???
<ildaniel> jester-: la sola che riesco ad utilizzare qui.secondo te dove dovrei provar a mettere mano?secondo me la 9.04 non la vede la chiavetta.tu dici che anche se la vede non riesce ad usare l' N
<axm149> avrei un paio di domande sulla versione ubuntu studio 11.'4
<jester-> !qualcuno | axm149
<ubot-it> axm149: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<jester-> il se non la vede come ti colleghi
<axm149> la mia domanda è molto semplice
<axm149> vorrei utilizzare al meglio ubuntu per il video editing
<axm149> ho scoperto questa versione chiamata ubuntu studio che pare abbia pacchetti dedicati
<ildaniel> jester-: immagino con il wifi che ha il portatile di suo
<jester-> e un kernel rt
<axm149> io al momento su questa macchina ho installato ubuntu normale, versione 11.04
<jester-> axm149: aggiungi ubuntustudio-desktop
<axm149> vorrei sapere anzitutto se conviene installare quest'altra versione, la studio e poi anche come fare
<jester-> poi scegli alla finestra di login
<axm149> aggiungi dove?
<jester-> axm149: il sistema è sempre lo stesso, aggiunge delle applicazioni e un kernel a bassa latenza
<axm149> l'ho scaricato intanto
<axm149> ok come si fa?
<jester-> axm149: sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop
<Pap3rinik> jester: in kubuntu 11.04  (2.6.38-8) - appena installato - ho un problema con l'audio: la scheda è una intel ICH6: inserendo il jack cuffie sento, ma senza nada. ovviamente ho controllato tutti i volumi, ho anche messo a <>0 tutti i livelli con alsamixer e fatto un reload alsa. altri suggerimenti?
<axm149> allora del file .iso che ho scaricato nn me ne faccio nulla immagino
<jester-> axm149: vedi te se vuoi magari fare una installazione a parte
<slowclick> Buonasera, ieri ho chiesto lumi sul puntatore del mouse che è diventato un quadrato pieno di puntini colorati, da quando ho reinstallato la 10.10, prima era tutto ok. Ho provato a reinstallare, ma niente.
<a4326> checco  Sto seguendo la guida che mi hai dato ma mi sa che non ci sono riuscito http://paste.ubuntu.com/619316/
<jester-> a4326: prova con questa http://it.bongolinux.com/ubuntu-muto-ecco-come-risolvere-installazione-alsa/37439/
<axm149> scusa jester ho fatto il sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop ma nn mi sembra sia cambiato nulla...
<axm149> dove l'ha installati sti software nuovi e questi pacchetti?
<jester-> slowclick: sudo apt-get install dmz-cursor-theme
<jester-> slowclick: poi guarda nel tema
<checco> a4326 segui jester io non  so aiutarti...
<a4326> ok
<jester-> axm149: guarda nei menu
<axm149> quali menu??
<axm149> all'avvio intendi?
<felipe__> buonasera
<felipe__> con la versione di ubuntu 11.04 ho problemi con il wifi
<a4326> jester- Quella pagina non esiste più
<jester-> axm149: termina sessione dopo la pass guarda in basso che ci sono le sessioni
<axm149> ok grazie
<jester-> a4326: tipo esatto dell'accero
<a4326> jester- Cosa?
<slowclick> jester, ci provo domani perchè ho la macchina in ufficio. se è equivalente a scelta del tema da scrivania ci ho già provato, ma niente.
<jester-> a4326: il pc che tipo è
<a4326> acer
<felipe__> non ce nessuno
<jester-> slowclick: devi installare il pachetto
<jester-> a4326: acer ok ma avrà una sigla
<a4326> acer aspire 7520G
<slowclick> jester: ok, grazie, ci provo domani. buonasera a tutti
<felipe__> con ubuntu 11.04 ho problemi con il wifi
<jester-> a4326: alsamixer ha tutto abilitato?
<a4326> jester- Si
<jester-> felipe__: tipo di scheda?
<felipe__> infostrada
<luigi> finalmente blender funge: apro home - scaricati -clicco un'inicona e parte. come faccio a portarlo in applicazioni?  o almeno a farlo partire da desktop?
<jester-> a4326: che distro hai 10.10 o 11.04
<a4326> jester-  10.10
<jester-> felipe__: infostrada è il provider. il pc che scheda wifi monta
<jester-> a4326: prova ad avanzare alla 11.04
<felipe__> scusa l'ignoranza
<felipe__> come faccio a sapere???
<jester-> felipe__: apri un terminale e digita: lspci | grep -i network
<a4326> jester- Se è sicuro che si sistema l'audio avanzando, allora avanzao
<jester-> a4326: sicuro no ma probabile si
<felipe__> dice comando non trovato
<jester-> scrivi bene
<jester-> copia e incolla
<felipe__> fatto
<felipe__> comando non trovato
<a4326> jester- Ok ci provo
<jester-> felipe__: non diciamo eresie  lspci | grep -i network
<felipe__> guarda le sto provando tutte mi dice sempre comando non trovato
<D4V|DE> jester-, quando avvio il sistema non viene montata la swap... come fare?
<jester-> felipe__: elleessepicii
<jester-> D4V|DE: sistema fstab
<luigi> felipe__, "lspci | grep -i network" copia con control c quello che c'è dentro le virgolette
<filo1234> D4V|DE: cat /proc/swaps  && cat /etc/fstab  && sudo blkid
<Digiu> ciao, ho un problema con virtualbox
<axm149> jester: ho fatto l'installazione del ubuntu studio dal terminal, come mi hai detto tu, ma nn mi ha installato i software propri della versione Studio 11.04, solo il desktop in realtà..
<filo1234> Digiu: ancora? sei 4 giorni con sto virtualbox....avrà un rifiuto per te?
<axm149> come devo fare per installare pure i pacchetti?
<Digiu> io?
<Digiu> ma è la prima volta che scrivo
<Digiu> :)
<filo1234> uhm mi starò confondendo
<filo1234> :D
<Digiu> sicuro che ero  io?
<Digiu> si :)
<filo1234> ad ogni modo tu chiedi
<Digiu> il mio problema è che non riconosce una delle periferiche USB,una webcam
<filo1234> e le altre usb?
<filo1234> pennine....ecc?
<Digiu> premetto che ho installato le guest additions,inserito i permessi all'utente e tutto funziona correttamente
<Digiu> le altre usb vengono riconosciute e funzionano sul guest
<filo1234> ma la guest è ubuntu ?
<Digiu> il sistema op. dove ho installato la virtualbox e ubuntu 11.04 e la web viene ricoinosciuta
<Digiu> mentre in VB mi da periferica sconosciuta
<Digiu> qualsiasi esso sia il guest che lancio
<filo1234> si ma la vede però?
<filo1234> non è detto che non funzioni...
<filo1234> lo fa spesso ma poi funzionano le periferiche o almeno le attiva
<filo1234> e al limite ti chiede l'installazione dei driver....caso windows
<Digiu> su virtual box se non filtro la web appena lancio la guest va in crash
<Digiu> su virtual box, se non filtro la web, la guest va in crash
<filo1234> Digiu: ma sembra un problema di vbox a questo punto
<filo1234> prova a chiedere su #vbox
<Digiu> penso anche io,anche perchè su ubuntu con gcview la web funziona correttamente
<Digiu> anche con skype va,anche se non ci sono le opzioni per la regolazione di luminosità ecc
<Digiu> ok provo a chiedere li,grazie filo
<Shimmy> #ubuntu-it-chat
<checco> jester una cosa avevo impostato dei parametri per vpn e reti ad hoc come posso cancellare sti dati su gedit'????
<checco> avevo dato questo comando...sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<checco> il contenuto che ho modificato ora appare cosi...(auto lo iface lo inet loopback)
<checco> puo risultare giusto o mancano dei dettagli?
<checco> jester lascia stare se vedi la domanda ...ora devo scappare ...lololol
<checco> scusatemi tanto....
<Shimmy> Scusate sono collegato attraverso emphaty e appena connesso mi è arrivato questo messaggio:
<Shimmy> This nickname is registered. Please choose a different nickname, or identify via /msg NickServ identify <password>.
<Shimmy> come mai mi fa collegare lo stesso???
<filo1234> Shimmy: quando si collegherà il proprietario del nick, automaticamente ti sbatterà fuori
<Shimmy> grazie mille...ho provato a vedere se per caso avevo già registrato io quel nick ma ogni password che ho provato non è valida ;)
<filo1234> non credo sia tuo
<maveric87> ciao a tutti! ho da poco installato la mia 1°distro GNU/Linux Ubuntu 11.04  dopo aver bestemmiato un pò per config il canale irc colgo l'occasione per salutarvi ma anke per vedere se effettivamente empathy funziona correttamente
<gigirock> maveric87 ma usi emphaty per irc ?
<maveric87> si... xkè, esiste qlcs di meglio? io nn lo sò :) inizio adesso nel mondo di Ubuntu :p
<gigirock> allora prendi ubuntu software center e cerca irc :)
<maveric87> indovino... xchat?
<maveric87> gigirock, ho visto citare spesso xchat in Internet quando cercavo info x la config di empathy; volevi consigliarmi di installare questo? se si, nel SoftCent ho trovato
<maveric87> - xchat IRC
<maveric87> - XChat-GNOME IRC Chat
<maveric87> ...giusto per nn sbagliare, quale dei 2 dovrei installare?
<FloodBotIt1> maveric87: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<gigirock> maveric87 mi sa che sono uguali , ci sono anche kvirc e konversation
<gigirock> cmq x-chat e' sicuro e semplice....
<maveric87> ma la k davanti nn indica che sono per KDE?
<gigirock> si ma spesso funzionano bene anche nel gnome....kvirc funzi benissimo...per esperienza
<maveric87> ;)
<gigirock> maveric87 voli ?
<gigirock> cmq con emphaty hai due account :(
<maveric87> no.. :) magari! ..il nickname arriva dalla 1°connesisone ad internet che ho fatto (ankora 56K anni fà) e avevo app guardato TopGun :)
<maveric87> probabilmente perchè mi sono coll parallelamente anke alla ver online...
<maveric87> ade mi scollego da una
<gigirock> flight simulator ?
<maveric87> si... su windows... esiste qlks anke in OpenGL????
<gigirock> maveric87, quando hai installato tutto per bene cerca flightgear.....ma ci vuole la sk grafika
<maveric87> nvidia 8600GT ...è suff?? :)
<gigirock> maveric87, e' troppo !!! :)
<maveric87> ahahahah ;)
<gigirock> www.flightgear.org
<maveric87> ho installato xchat e stò installando il gioco prima di passare alla config di xchat xrò volevo fare una domanda alla community....
<maveric87> esiste un sito di riferimento dove posso cercare eventuali LUG vicini a dove abito? Monza & Brianza
<maveric87> per la config di X-Chat nella lista delle reti dovrei scegliare sempre freenode o Ubuntu servers??
<maveric87> ops.. scegliere
<marcuy> maveric87, è lo stesso
<gigirock> maveric87 6 dentro due volte
<maveric87> :p
<maveric87> scusate ma nn ho capito una cosa: qlcn mi sà spiegare xkè sullo stesso PC,  se installo Ubuntu 64bit e i driver current di nvidia al successivo riavvio unity funziona mentre facendo le stesse cose in Ubuntu 32bit nn ne ha voluto sapere...
<andy_> Ciao b sera
<a4326> jester- Ciao, sono con la 11.04 ma l'audio non si sente.  Però a differenza di prima mi compare l'icona dell'audio. che si può fare?
<a4326> jster-   e adesso la scheda audio è installata.
<MatteoR> a4326: Ce l'hai fatta?
<a4326> MatteoR  Sono avanzato di versione ma l'audio non funziona
<MatteoR> a4326: hai provato a risolvere con qualcun'altro?
<alexx1> ciao, devo postare un'immagine per un consiglio, qual'è il sito?
<Daniele> Buonasera a tutti! Ho un problema con skype, non so se possiate darmi una mano, funziona tutto avvia le chiamate ma non riesco a inviare il video dalla mia webcam, solo le immagini dal desktop... consigli su come risolvere?
<alexx1> devo mettere un'immagine per  chiedere come partizionare l'hard disk con gparted, qual'è il sito?
<Daniele> alexx1: imagebin mi pare
<alexx1> ok
<alexx1> http://imagebin.org/156913   Ho /dev/sda  che deve rimanere così comè. Poi sulla partizione /dev/sda2 ci devo installare ubuntu ma devo eliminare le partizioni 7, 6 e 5 e falle diventare una sola. Come faccio?
<Daniele> alexx1: cancella le partizioni 6 e 7
<Daniele> dopodichè espandi la 5
<alexx1> ok
<alexx1> ora provo perchè qua è in inglese
<valentina> qualcuno puo' aiutarmi a rilevare il bluetooth su un acer extensa 5210
<alexx1> daniele è giusto così?  http://imagebin.org/156915  quando installo ubuntu devo scegliere accanto agli altri sistemi operativi?  /dev/sda5  deve rimanere così?
<valentina> nessuno sa come fare rilevare ad ubuntu un adattatore bluettoth ?
<Space76> qualcuno mi aiuta per amule?
<Space76> :-(
<daniele> suggerimenti per il riconoscimento della webcam su skype?
<blob_83> salve a tutti
<blob_83> vorrei definitivamene passare a ubuntu ma sono ancora frenato da un banalità fondamentale
<blob_83> devo installare quake arena e non credo di essere mai in grado di farlo
<blob_83> esiste qualche tutorial conosciuto e funzionanete (testato) che mi consigliate?
<blob_83> tenete conto che sto alle prim armi+
<daniele> blob_83: hai provato a installare open arena che è più semplice?
<daniele> blob_83: oppure installa playonlinux e provalo
<daniele> esiste modo di usare il kernel precedente la 10.04 con la 11.04?
<MuSh> Salve
<MuSh> Raga, ho un server ubuntu su cui avevo installato il server grafico
<MuSh> ma adesso vorrei fare in modo che non si avvi più al boot
<MuSh> come lo disabilito?
<MuSh> si puo fare da webmin?
<MuSh> se disabilito gdm, si disabilita il server grafico?
#ubuntu-it 2012-05-28
<pac> buongiorno
<pac> c'è un motivo per cui mi è sparita la barra del menu nel terminale?
<Ubuntu_Lover> salve ho questo file VMware-Workstation-Full-8.0.3-703057.x86_64.txt  nella cartella scaricati che faccio per installarlo?=
<enzotib> pac, tasto destro sull'area test, e clicca su Mostra barra del menu
<Ubuntu_Lover> ciao enzo
<Ubuntu_Lover> sai darmi una mano?
<enzotib> Ubuntu_Lover, non uso vmware
<Ubuntu_Lover> ho questo file VMware-Workstation-Full-8.0.3-703057.x86_64.txt  nella cartella scaricati che faccio per installarlo?=
<Ubuntu_Lover> non sono pratico di linux
<Ubuntu_Lover> che comando do nel terminale ?
<Ubuntu_Lover> o sai dove e' il chan wmware?
<enzotib> Ubuntu_Lover, perché non usi Virtualbox?
<Best`> Buondì!
<Ubuntu_Lover> perche' non funziona bene come wmware per me
<Ubuntu_Lover> ciao best sai darmi una mano?
<enzotib> Ubuntu_Lover, però non chiedere ad ognuno che entra
<enzotib> !tizio | Ubuntu_Lover
<ubot-it> Ubuntu_Lover: non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo "Tizio, mi sai dire.."/"Tizio, posso?"
<Ubuntu_Lover> a ok grazie non sapevo essendo nuovo
<Ubuntu_Lover> l'ultima volta qui mi hanno detto che cartella e' a scaricati allora dai questo lungo comnado nel terminale e ha installato
<Ubuntu_Lover> sapresti fare uguale enzotib ?
<Ubuntu_Lover> intanto da propieta' ho dato i diritti di esecuzione al file e lo ho nella cartella scaricati
<Ubuntu_Lover> allora che dite raga?
<enzotib> Ubuntu_Lover, puoi provare a eseguire ~/Scaricati/VMware-Workstation-Full-8.0.3-703057.x86_64.txt
<Ubuntu_Lover> ok ora provo sempre da root giusto?
<enzotib> anche se mi sembra strano che diano estensione .txt ad uno script o a un binario
<Ubuntu_Lover> non so quando cerco di scaricare il bundle me lo cambia in text
<Ubuntu_Lover> come mai?
<Ubuntu_Lover> io uso crome cmq
<Ubuntu_Lover> VMware Workstation 8.0.3 for Linux 2012-05-03 | 8.0.3 | 324M | Linux 64-bit .bundle il file e' questo faccio manualy download
<Ubuntu_Lover> e me lo mette in text
<Ubuntu_Lover> e normal la cosa?
<enzotib> !enter | Ubuntu_Lover
<ubot-it> Ubuntu_Lover: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<Ubuntu_Lover> dicevo il file e' quello dal sito di wmware ma quando faccio manualy donwload me lo mette in text il browser e' google chrome e' normale la cosa ?
<pac> enzotib: ho fatto ma continua ad essere invisibile lo spazio si vede ma non c'è dentro nulla
<Ubuntu_Lover> il comando lo devo dare cosi' ~/Scaricati/VMware-Workstation-Full-8.0.3-703057.x86_64.txt d a root ?
<Ubuntu_Lover> se mi dite il chan di wmware facciamo prima mi sa
<Ubuntu_Lover> ci sei sempre enzo?
<Ubuntu_Lover> che il commando non funziona
<Odo> Giorno
<Nacaboss> Buongiorno
<Nacaboss> vorrei chiedere un consiglio s epossibile
<enzotib> !chiedi | Nacaboss
<ubot-it> Nacaboss: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Nacaboss> Possiedo un asus eepc,sono stanco dei continui rallentamenti di WIN 7,il pc in questione ha 1 giga di ram,processore dual core da 1,5 gz e 300 GB di hdd...ora uale versione di ubuntu mi consigliate?
<enzotib> Nacaboss, io direi in ogni caso l'ultima, la 12.04 Precise Pangolin, la puoi provare senza modificare il pc usando una pendrive da almeno 1GB
<enzotib> Nacaboss, se poi ti sembra pesante, puoi provare, stessa versione, ma Xubuntu o Lubuntu
<Nacaboss> ok grazie seguirò il tuo consiglio provo subito
<Nacaboss> 7 è veramente scandaloso...non capisco perchè microsoft insista nel dichiarare specifiche insufficienti per i suoi OS
<alessio> Nacaboss, per un pc con quelle specifiche ti consiglio puppy linux :D
<Nacaboss> super leggerissimo
<alessio> Nacaboss, eh gia oppure un de come jwm o icewm
<Nacaboss> proviamo il 12.04
<Nacaboss> e vediamo come va i caso si cambia
<alessio> Nacaboss, io ti consiglio ubuntu 12.04 e gnome-shell, se poi ti accorgi che è troppo pesante usa gnome classic...sono i de più gestibili
<alessio> e più facili da utilizzare (e sopratutto con i più belli graficamente e funzionalmente)
<alessio> *ops toglio il con :D
<alessio> *togli
<Nacaboss> vabbè della grafica su sto coso mi importa poco,devo solo usare le librerie office e internet
<Nacaboss> l'importante è ch enon mi faccia smadonnare per aprile un xls
<alessio> Nacaboss, ok fai che io con un quad core i7 uso gnome-shell e non unity perchè è veramente pesante anche per i miei gusti
<Nacaboss> io sul quad core ci gioco quindi ho lascito 7
<Nacaboss> e il pc va liscio che è una bomba
<Nacaboss> anche perchè oltre ai driver
<Nacaboss> sempre ggiornati per la scheda video
<rorro007> ciao a tutti ho inserito la pendrive me la vede pero non si apre ho la 12.04 grazie
<Nacaboss> ci meto un gioco alla volta
<enzotib> !chat | alessio & Nacaboss
<ubot-it> alessio & Nacaboss: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Nacaboss> ok
<alessio> enzotib, sto parlando dei vari de credo proprio che siano inerenti...
<enzotib> alessio, no, sono chiacchiere, non la risoluzione di un problema
<alessio> enzotib, oooooook...
<enzotib> !ping
<ubot-it> pong
<rorro007> nessuno mi può aiutare??
<alessio> rorro007, hai provato con un'altra pen drive??
<rorro007> alessio, si e funziona il problema è che ho dati importanti e non riesco aprirla
<Nacaboss> rorro007 hai creato un pendrive bootable?
<Nacaboss> aaaaaaa ho capito male O.o
<alessio> rorro007, aspè non ho ben capito il problema hai messo una pen drive e non te la legge??
<alessio> rorro007, mentre mettendo nella stessa porta un'altra pen drive funziona??
<rorro007> alessio, se vado in computer la vedo pero quando li do per aprirla non succede niente
<alessio> rorro007, che versione di ubuntu hai??
<rorro007> alessio, la 12.04
<alessio> rorro007, probabile che hai fatto qualche danno...hai provato a metterla in un pc con windows??
<rorro007> alessio, io non ho windows
<rorro007> alessio, sono 4 anni che non uso win
<alessio> rorro007, anche a me una volta non andava una pen drive e con winzoz ho fatto la diagnostica dei problemi e da li ho risolto
<enzotib> rorro007, in questo momento è inserita?
<rorro007> enzotib,si
<enzotib> rorro007, scrivi "mount" in un terminale e posta l'output
<enzotib> !pastebin | rorro007
<ubot-it> rorro007: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<rorro007> enzotib,http://paste.ubuntu.com/1010871/
<enzotib> rorro007, dmesg | tail -50
<jester-> <jester-> 'ngiorno
<rorro007> enzotib,http://paste.ubuntu.com/1010875/
<pac> c'è un motivo per cui mi è sparita la barra del menu nel terminale?
<enzotib> rorro007, per cortesia, la prossima volta uno spazio prima del link, altrimenti non ci posso cliccare e devo copiarlo
<rorro007> enzotib, scusa
<enzotib> rorro007, sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<rorro007> enzotib, niente
<enzotib> rorro007, che significa?
<rorro007> enzotib, ok e dopo
<reddos> ciao a tutti non capisco perche ancuni video di youtube li vedo ma altri no anche se sono nella stessa pagina io ho ubuntu 12.04 32 bit come si puo risolvere grazie
<jester-> reddos: passa un link di uno che non vedi
<reddos> ok
<reddos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6quMYuKwHk   questo
<jester-> reddos: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<reddos> ok
<reddos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1010931/         mi sa che devo aver fatto un gran casino
<skricciolo1981> giorno a tutti
<skricciolo1981> ho installato da poco la 12.04 ho un problema con la grafica,ho installato i driver aggiuntivi,ho giocato con la risoluzione dello schermo sul settaggio della nvidia,ma ho il problema che alla schermata per loggarmi la finestra sta praticamente fuori dallo schermo!!
<jester-> reddos: sudo dpkg --purge  konqueror-nsplugins
<reddos> ok
<jester-> reddos: sudo apt-get install --reinstall  flashplugin-installer
<reddos> fatto basta cosi?
<jester-> reddos: rm -r .macromedia
<reddos> niente non va il riquadro e nero
<jester-> reddos: rinomina la cartella .mozilla
<jester-> reddos: chiudi e riapri firefox
<reddos> ok
<glpiana> ola
<jester-> reddos: alura?
<reddos> niente non va
<jester-> strana sta cosa
<jester-> reddos: dpkg -S /etc/issue
<TaLaDo> avevo lo stesso problema
<TaLaDo> se volete vi dico come ho risolto
<jester-> TaLaDo: cerrrtoche vogliamo
<jester-> reddos_:  dpkg -S /etc/issue
<TaLaDo> un attimo arrivo
<reddos_> ti sto digitando da un altro pc  perche si e inchiodato
<skricciolo1981> da 12.04 ho un problema con la finestra per il log,la vedo quasi fuori dallo schermo anche avendo scaricato i driver aggiuntivi nvidia e avendoci giocato un po
<reddos_>  ora provo a spengere  manualmente che dici?
<jester-> skricciolo1981:  os in virtuale?
<jester-> reddos_: se non si spegne da solo per forza
<skricciolo1981> nono
<skricciolo1981> installato
<TaLaDo> allora io ho risolto copiando libflashplayer.so in /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins
<jester-> skricciolo1981: a me fa cosi in vmware, sudo apt-get install gdm e poi quando chiede mettilo a default
<skricciolo1981> ok provo
<reddos> lo riacceso
<skricciolo1981> jester-, non mi ha chiesto nessun default
<reddos> provo a vedere se funziona
<jester-> reddos: <TaLaDo> allora io ho risolto copiando libflashplayer.so in /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins
<reddos> ok
<jester-> skricciolo1981: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<jester-> reddos:  dpkg -S /etc/issue
<skricciolo1981> chiede o gdm o ligthdm
<skricciolo1981> non ce scelta default
<jester-> skricciolo1981: gdm
<skricciolo1981> ok
<jester-> skricciolo1981: mettere a deafult = settare come principale
<skricciolo1981> jester-: non ho capito,io ho dato ok su gdm...
<jester-> skricciolo1981: ok
<skricciolo1981> provo a riavviare?
<jester-> skricciolo1981:  termina sessione dovrebbe bastare
<skricciolo1981> jester-: nada
<skricciolo1981> ne vedo solo uno spicchio,per loggarmi è problemone...
<jester-> skricciolo1981:  sudo gedut /etc/default /grub
<jester-> skricciolo1981:  sudo gedit /etc/default /grub
<skricciolo1981> prima di installare  i driver aggiuntivi non lo avevo questo problema,ma ne avevo altri...
<jester-> skricciolo1981:  togli il cancelletto (#), salva e dai sudo update-grub
<jester-> #GRUB_GFXMODE=800x600
<TaLaDo> reddos, mi farebbe piacere sapere se hai risolto
<skricciolo1981> (gedit:4147): GLib-GIO-WARNING **: Missing callback called fullpath = /root/.local/share/recently-used.xbel
<reddos_> niente anzi sembra ce sia molto piu lento si sta rinchiodando
<TaLaDo> reddos, ma hai copiato la libreria?
<reddos_> anzi si e inchiodato  dinuovo
<skricciolo1981> etc/default è una directory
<reddos_> lo spengo
<TaLaDo> si ma non hai risposto
<jester-> skricciolo1981:  sudo gedit /etc/default /grub
<reddos_> devo andare  ci si risente dopo grazie x ora ciao
<jester-> skricciolo1981: e cancella .nvidiarc o simile dalla home
<jester-> ce l'ha per vizio
<jester-> classico dgli spammer
<skricciolo1981> non va e come se comando sbagliato
<skricciolo1981> non riesco a fare copia incolla della tua stringa..
<jester-> skricciolo1981:  sudo gedit /etc/default /grub
<jester-> cosa vedi
<skricciolo1981> nella home nessuna directory .nvidia
<jester-> skricciolo1981: dovrebbe essere un file nascosto col . davanti
<jester-> skricciolo1981: dovrebbe essere un file nascosto col . davanti
<jester-> skricciolo1981: sudo gedit  /etc/default/grub
<skricciolo1981> jester-: ok ora stringa va
<jester-> skricciolo1981: togli il cancelletto da quella riga
<jester-> GRUB_GFXMODE=800x600
<mikunos> Salve a tutti
<skricciolo1981> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> skricciolo1981: rm -r nvidia*
<jester-> skricciolo1981: rm -r .nvidia*
<skricciolo1981> jester-: non ce quella riga  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1010993/
<mikunos> domandona: Ho un pc con ubuntu e vorrei installare 8GB di RAM
<mikunos> è possibile?
<jester-> skricciolo1981: riga 25
<jester-> mikunos: anche 16 0 32
<mikunos> ma devo abilitare qualcosa?
<jester-> mikunos: so se hai una 64 bit fa da sola
<mikunos> ho una 32 bit
<jester-> mikunos: ma naturalmente il bios la deve vedere
<jester-> mikunos: kenrel pae?
<jester-> mikunos: uname -r
<skricciolo1981> jester-: 640x480?
<mikunos> ok
<skricciolo1981> non ho righe numerate scusa
<mikunos> 3.0.0-19-generic-pae
<jester-> skricciolo1981: #GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480
<jester->   diventa GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480
<jester-> mikunos: che processore hai
<mikunos> intel
<skricciolo1981> jester-: ok ora cancello quel file?
<jester-> intel cosa
<jester-> skricciolo1981: mi prendi in giro?
<skricciolo1981> no
<jester-> cosa hai cancellato
<skricciolo1981> il cancelletto
<jester-> skricciolo1981: va bè, salva
<skricciolo1981> ora do comando rm ecc ecc?
<mikunos> Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz
<jester-> skricciolo1981: e rifa vedere su pastebin
<skricciolo1981> ah ok
<jester-> mikunos: metti la ram, controlli al boot che il bios la rilevi,  se il pae non la gestisce installerai una 64 bit
<mikunos> purtroppo il gioco non è così semplice
<jester-> skricciolo1981:  rifa vedere su pastebin
<skricciolo1981> jester-:    http://paste.ubuntu.com/1011003/
<jester-> mikunos: è semplicissimo
<mikunos> si tratta di un server di produzione
<jester-> skricciolo1981: sudo update-grub
<jester-> skricciolo1981: rm -r .nvidia*
<skricciolo1981> jester-:  per fare rm mi serve il percorso
<skricciolo1981> come si visualizzano i file nascosti?da 12.04 non lo so fare
<jester-> skricciolo1981:  apri un terminale nuovo
<jester-> skricciolo1981: rm -r .nvidia*
<jester-> se non trova non c'è
<skricciolo1981> .nvidia non esistente
<jester-> skricciolo1981: dato sudo update-grub?
<glpiana> schai messo l'asterisco?
<jester-> glpiana: non mi ricordo il nome completo
<glpiana> jester-, nemmeno io :)
<skricciolo1981> jester-: si fatto update
<jester-> skricciolo1981: riavvia
<skricciolo1981> non ho tasto riavvia è normale?
<jester-> ma girate in coppia? sudo reboot
<glpiana> lol
<skricciolo1981> si ok ma è normale che non ci sia tasto riavvia?
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, arresta --> riavvia
<jester-> glpiana: si vede che di solito spegne col pensiero o si ricorderebbe
<jester-> o ci pigli a pel culo
<skricciolo1981> no
<glpiana> lol
<skricciolo1981> con 10.10 cera riavvia qui non ce
<skricciolo1981> c è arresta ma non riavvia
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, ti ho detto che devi andare su arresta e poi ti appare anche riavvia
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: non appare niente
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, hai cliccato su arresta?
<skricciolo1981> a si ok lol
<jester-> occhio che si avevi i pantaloni coi bottoni e metti quelli a cerniera va a finire che ti pisci dentro
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> jester-, LOL
<skricciolo1981> torno subito
<micheg_> i file nascosti. gesù. semplicemente iniziano per "." e li puoi vedere con ls -a (bastava fare un man ls e cercare dot)
<glpiana> micheg_, che c'entra gesù?
<jester-> lasasta gesù che ha molto da fare col vaticano ultimamente
<skricciolo1981> jester-: glpiana ok
<skricciolo1981> ora la vedo centrale ma è totalmente diversa da prima...
<jester-> skricciolo1981: per forza prima avevi a default lightdm
<skricciolo1981> jester-: ok
<skricciolo1981> jester-: grazie mille per ora
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: grazie duemila
<jester-> skricciolo1981: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm peer rimetter lightdm
<skricciolo1981> jester-: agli ordini
<skricciolo1981> jester-: fatto
<skricciolo1981> jester-: riavvio?
<jester-> skricciolo1981: ok
<skricciolo1981> jester-: ok torno subito
<skricciolo1981> jester-: nada da capo a 12
<jester-> skricciolo1981: rimetti gdm
<skricciolo1981> jester-: riavvio?
<jester-> skricciolo1981: eh
<skricciolo1981> oki
<skricciolo1981> j si ok ma è una finestra spartana molto simile a quella del 10.10 che avevo...non mi garba...
<skricciolo1981> jester-:
<jester-> skricciolo1981: perchè lightdm ha le ballerine danza del ventre che escono la login?
<jester-> al
<glpiana> lol
<skricciolo1981> jester-: lol
<skricciolo1981> jester-: era graficamente migliore prima...
<jester-> skricciolo1981: se lghtdm coi nvidia da i numeri (cosa strana) usi gdm che non li da
<skricciolo1981> jester-: visto che è "cosa strana"non c è modo per verificare e magari riparare?
<skricciolo1981> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<skricciolo1981> scusate altro problema aprendo video mi fa installare dei plugin ma poi mi da questo log http://paste.ubuntu.com/1011049/
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, apt-cache policy gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: scusa ma è un unica stringa il tuo comando?
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, sì, escludendo il tuo nick e la virgola
<skricciolo1981> sisi ok
<OverMe> lol
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, ce la facciamo?
<skricciolo1981> non mi fa copia incolla xchat
<glpiana> -.-
<skricciolo1981> sto scrivendo
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, seleziona, premi ctrl+c, passa nel temrinale e fai tasto destro -> incolla
<jester-> ne serve nemmeo il control-c lo tagghi in xchat ed è gia copiato
<skricciolo1981> installato nessuno
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, io voglio vedere TUTTO l'output del comando
<glpiana> !paste | skricciolo1981
<ubot-it> skricciolo1981: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<skricciolo1981> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1011063/
<skricciolo1981> jester-: non ho capito sta cosa del taggare...
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, apt-cache policy libavcodec-extra-53
<jester-> skricciolo1981: = evidenziare
<skricciolo1981> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1011072/
<skricciolo1981> jester-: non lo fa
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<jester-> skricciolo1981: in xchat lo fa di serie
<skricciolo1981> jester-: non lo  fa sto facendo con tasti
<jester-> mah
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, si copia selezionando e si incolla premendo la rotella del mouse
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: ok prossima stringa provo
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: update effettuato
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: tutto ok il log anche il copia incolla con rotella
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: sta facendo un attimo
<skricciolo1981> mmmm
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: non riesco a dare l ok sulla finestra che ha aperto
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, premi il tasto tab e ti si evidenzia l'ok
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: ok
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: sta installando un mare di pacchetti
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, eh, lascia che faccia. sono i codec e il flash quei pacchetti
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: ok ha finito
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, bon, guardati il film
<skricciolo1981> parla di un update alternativo...è normale?
<glpiana> chi?
<skricciolo1981> glpiana:
<skricciolo1981> terminale
<glpiana> !paste | skricciolo1981
<ubot-it> skricciolo1981: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> skricciolo1981: dpkg -S /etc/issue
<skricciolo1981> ovviamente sono solo le righe finali http://paste.ubuntu.com/1011087/
<jester-> skricciolo1981: non è niente
<jester-> è solo un setup
<skricciolo1981> jester-: ok do il tuo comando dpkg?
<jester-> si
<jester-> e fa vedere
<skricciolo1981> jester-: base-files: /etc/issue
<jester-> skricciolo1981: ok a posto
<skricciolo1981> jester-: ok provo film
<skricciolo1981> jester-: dice di installatre plugin aggiuntivi
<skricciolo1981> glpiana:  dice di installatre plugin aggiuntivi
<jester-> skricciolo1981: link
<TaLaDo> lol
<skricciolo1981> jester-: vuoi screen?
<jester-> skricciolo1981: il link per provare
<skricciolo1981> è un film scaricato
<jester-> skricciolo1981:  estensione?
<skricciolo1981> .avi
<skricciolo1981> jester-: ma me lo fa con tutti i video
<TaLaDo> skricciolo1981, installa vlc e non hai problemi
<jester-> skricciolo1981:  avi va di serie di solito,  prova con vlc
<jester-> skricciolo1981: sa di distrto sminchiata
<skricciolo1981> jester-: sta nel center?
<skricciolo1981> jester-: con vlc è ok
<skricciolo1981> jester-: con player di default da errore
<skricciolo1981> jester-: rettifico ora apre anche con player default
<skricciolo1981> lol
<skricciolo1981> jester-: grazie
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: grazie
<skricciolo1981> scusate ma ho un altro problema:al grub ho il boot con seven,cliccandoci sopra mi apre prima la finestra di windows bootloader,visto che prima avevo 10.10 da wubi,e mi fa un altro boot praticamente,con scelta tra 7 e ubuntu,questultimo nemmeno funzia ovviamente,come elimino questa finestra è possibile da ubuntu?
<Alessio> ciao
<Alessio> avrei alcune domande:
<Alessio> posso allargare la partizione dove è installato ubuntu?
<glpiana> Alessio, se hai spazio contiguo sì
<Alessio> sisi ho un 1tb
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, dammi l'output di sudo fdisk -l
<Alessio> in tutto
<Alessio> come faccio?
<glpiana> Alessio, allora da livecd con gparted modifichi la partizione e la allarghi. ma prima mostrami l'output di sudo fdisk -l
<Alessio> vorrei avere 500gb ubuntu
<Alessio> e 500gb windows
<Alessio> ho installato ubuntu ieri sera, non ci capisco ancora niente
<Alessio> scusatemi
<glpiana> !paste | Alessio
<ubot-it> Alessio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> Alessio, il comando che ti ho scritto va dato in un terminale
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1011130/
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, e anche l'output di mount
<Alessio> mamma miaaa... di hardware me ne intendo, ma di ubuntu no ancora...
<Alessio> non
<glpiana> Alessio, ti ho detti di fare due cose che definirei semplici: la prima è aprire un terminale
<linus> buondì a tutti
<Alessio> ok fatto
<glpiana> Alessio, ora scrivi: sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> Alessio, ti chiederà la apssword, scrivila anche se non la vedi e premi invio
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1011132/
<glpiana> Alessio, poi copi tutto su pastebin
<linus> ho un problema con flash player, dopo aver risolto il problema delle persone blu, ora il plugin si blocca sempre, come risolvo?
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, quindi se scegli seven ti appare l'altro menu? ma hai ancora ubuntu sotto wubi installato su seven?
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: no
<glpiana> linus, su blocca durante la riproduzione?
<skricciolo1981> se seleziono ubuntu non funge
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, l'hai disinstallato?
<skricciolo1981> se selezione 7 parte
<skricciolo1981> *o
<linus> a volte durante la riproduzione e a volte prima di iniziare a riprodurre il filmato
<Alessio> ho insterito la password, devo fare enter?
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, seguimi per cortesia: hai disisntallato ubuntu da seven?
<glpiana> Alessio, sì
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: si
<Alessio> ok
<Alessio> command not found
<Alessio> mi dice
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, strano. riavvia in seven e controlla
<glpiana> Alessio, controlla di aver scritto correttamente il comando
<Alessio> ok riprovo
<glpiana> Alessio, attento agli spazi
<skricciolo1981> glpiana:  già fatto non ho o perlomeno non trovo piu niente con ubuntu
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, ma l'hai rimosso da rimuovi applicazioni o lo hai solo cancellato?
<Alessio> ok ora è andato credo
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: rimuovi app
<Alessio> ci sono Usage e options
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, strano non abbia modificato il boot. comuqnue dipende da seven e non da ubuntu, quindi non è argomento di questo canale
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: anche se quando lo fatto cia messo 2 secondi ad eliminare..
<glpiana> Alessio, dopo il trattino c'è una elle minuscola, non un uno
<linus> dicevo che a volte durante la riproduzione e a volte prima di iniziare a riprodurre il filmato
<Alessio> ahh
<Alessio> ups
<glpiana> linus, nel terminale: dpkg -l | egrep 'swf|gnash|flash'
<glpiana> !paste | linus
<ubot-it> linus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: infatti chiedevo se era possibile farlo da ubuntu,grazie 300
<Alessio> fdisk -L
<glpiana> Alessio, quella a casa mia è una elle maiuscola
<linus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1011138/
<Alessio> appunto
<glpiana> Alessio, e io sopra ho scritto che devi mettere la elle minuscola
<Alessio> ma li non fa niente
<glpiana> linus, che avevi fatto per risolvere le immagini blu?
<Alessio> con la elle minuscola
<glpiana> Alessio, non è possibile che sudo fdisk -l non dia output. sbagli qualcosa
<linus> ho seguito la guida di un blog, ma ora precisamente non ricordo ne il blog e ne quello che ho modificato
<Alessio> nel terminale scrivo fdisk -l
<glpiana> Alessio, ho detto: sudo fdisk -l
<Alessio> ma xke è così complicatooo
<glpiana> linus, cerca di risalire a quello che h ai fatto e poi vediamo di capire come risolvere
<linus> altrimenti esiste un modo per porre rimedio^
<Alessio> andatooo
<Alessio> e ora
<Alessio> ?
<TaLaDo> -.-
<glpiana> Alessio, copi su apstebin e smetti di andare a capo ogni parola. non sei su msn
<glpiana> !paste | Alessio
<ubot-it> Alessio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Alessio> ok scusate
<Alessio> dove devo inserire apstebin?
<linus> ok adesso cerco di capire cosa ho fatto e poi vi faccio sapere
<glpiana> !paste | Alessio leggi per cortesia
<ubot-it> Alessio leggi per cortesia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Alessio> ok
<Alessio> devo mettervi il link dove ho scritto tutto? in caso è questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/1011149/
<glpiana> Alessio, sei stai cercando di prender ein giro sei nel posto sbagliato
<glpiana> !troll | Alessio
<ubot-it> Alessio: Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll. Per favore leggi /msg ubot-it irc - se questo riguarda te, potresti ritrovarti fuori dal canale.
<jester-> glpiana: compagnia di cazzoni e sempre lo stesso che cambia il nick?
<glpiana> Alessio, devi copiare quello che ti è uscito nel terminale. lo devi mettere su pastebin come hai fatto ora
<glpiana> jester-, oh già
<glpiana> jester-, o l'una o l'altra, mi sa che non si scappa
<jester-> oggià
<Alessio> non volgio prendere in giro nessuno! vorrei soro risolvere questo mio problema... è che sono nuovo e non comprendo bene come funziona questo OS... scusate tanto ragazzi...
<glpiana> Alessio, allora cerca di seguire quello che ti è stato detto e se non è chiaro chiedi spiegazioni
<Alessio> ora ho copiato quello che c'è nel terminale e ve lo incollo qui? nel pastebin ovviamente
<glpiana> Alessio, in pastebin
<Alessio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1011152/
<glpiana> Alessio, hai detto che hai appena installato? io ti consiglierei di ripetere l'installazione dando a ubuntu lo spazio che vuoi dedicargli
<glpiana> Alessio, se hai appena installato non ha senso ridimensionare le partizioni, col rischio comqunue di dover reinstallare
<Alessio> ah ok... come faccio a disintallare ubuntu. se questo è l'unico sistema operativo sul pc?
<nannes> we..
<jester-> è dentro alla estesa e dovrebbe demolire la casa
<glpiana> Alessio, non è il tuo caso. tu hai windows all'iniszio del disco
<glpiana> !installazione | Alessio
<ubot-it> Alessio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<glpiana> !partizionamento | Alessio
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'partizionamento'
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> !gparted | Alessio
<ubot-it> Alessio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<Alessio> non ho windows, ho intenzione di aquistarlo, ma non ce l'ho ancora
<nannes> -.- -.- -.- -.-
<nannes> bannate alessio :)
<glpiana> Alessio, sì ok, non hai windows (lol) e cosa sarebbe allora quel sistema operativo che hai all'inizio del disco?
<Alessio> è un pò un casino
<glpiana> a dopo
<Alessio> posso formattare completamente il mio hdd?
<Alessio> togliendo tutto... proprio tutto
<TaLaDo> Alessio, della tua roba puoi fare quello che ti pare :)
<Alessio> con che programma posso farlo?
<Alessio> formattare
<nannes> gparted Alessio
<Alessio> ok perfetto
<Alessio> e poi da l' faccio tutto... come avevo già in mente... 500gb e 500gb...
<linus> ho trovato la guida che ho seguito per il problema flash player, ecco il link: http://askubuntu.com/questions/117127/flash-video-appears-blue
<Menphis> una gpu dedicata aiuta anche nel rendering delle pagine web?
<Alessio> scusate tanto a tutti.... mi dispiace, non volevo che voi credeste che vi prendessi in giro, xke non è vero....mi dispiace tanto.... grazie 1000 per l'aiuto che mi avete dato....
<Alessio> ciaoooo
<linus> ho trovato la guida che ho seguito per il problema flash player, ecco il link: http://askubuntu.com/questions/117127/flash-video-appears-blue
<ale__> salve a tutti! io ho un problemino con un file di testo, c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare?
<Menphis> ale__, esponi la domanda
<ale__> spiego il problema: ho perso un lavoro e non so come ripristinare il file alla data in cui il lavoro andava bene
<linus> mi servirebbe capire come posso risolvere un problema con il plugin flash player, chi può aiutarmi???
<ale__> ciao menphis, dicevo ho perso un lavoro e non so chi me l'ha salvato tutto distrutto...c'è un modo per ripristinarlo alla data in cui era ancora intatto? ho provato a vedere sulla guida ma non sono riuscita a trovare niente...
<ale__> ciao linus, io non saprei sono nuova anch'io di ubuntu..che problema hai?
<Menphis> ale__, non saprei,penso dipenda dal software che hai usato
<ale__> libreoffice
<linus> ho risolto il problema delle persone blu (flash player) seguendo questa guida: http://askubuntu.com/questions/117127/flash-video-appears-blue , solo che ora il plugin si blocca continuamente, e non riesco quasi mai a vedere un video
<patatalessa> Buonagiornop,vale ancora il detto"chiedi e ti sarà risposto?
<glpiana> linus, hai già provato a fare come dice quella risposta in caso di instabilità?
<glpiana> patatalessa, sì, se c'è la risposta
<ale__> ciao patatalessa!
<patatalessa> glpiana grazie
<patatalessa> dunque io ieri cercavo di vedere le cartelle che avevo in desktop su windows(musica film foto ecc)ma non le trovavo.come mai?
<ale__> comunque grazie menphis
<ale__> c'è nessuno qui che ha avuto il mio stesso problema e ha dovuto recuperare un file perso da libreoffice?
<patatalessa> premetto che non son pratica di pc quindi non parlare strano for cortesy
<ale__> le avevi salvate sul desktop patatalessa?
<patatalessa> si esatto ale__
<linus> si, ho provato ma continua a bloccarsi
<ale__> dunque...su windows hai detto giusto?
<patatalessa> esatto,praticamente accendevo il pc ma con ubuntu e non trovavo tutte le cartelle
<patatalessa> mentre se lo accendo con windows le vedo
<glpiana> patatalessa, hai montato il disco di windows? era il disco di windows?
<patatalessa> ovviamente ho entrambi i sistemi operativi sul pc
<patatalessa> ecco glpiana,già non ti capisco :D :D :D
<glpiana> patatalessa, oki, ma per vedere i file di un disco questo deve essere montato
<patatalessa> montato??
<k0ral_> mi consigliate qualcosa per estrarre i .rar?
<patatalessa> glpiana???
<ale__> non so se ho capito bene quello che vuol dire glpiana...tu in poche parole come hai organizzato i sistemi operativi?
<patatalessa> non capisco cosa intendi con"organizzati"
<patatalessa> cioè
<patatalessa> son li dentro al pc io cercavo su ubuntu l'equivalente delle risorse del computer di windows
<ale__> hai un disco solo con due partizioni? in questo senso..
<patatalessa> dunque ho 3 hard disc nel pc
<patatalessa> e le partizioni per me son quelle di una torta ;)
<ale__> ok quindi il tuo problema è che hai salvato le immagini sia su windows che su ubuntu solo che su ubuntu non te le fa vedere giusto?
<linus> grazie ragà, ho risolto......alla prossima ^_^
<patatalessa> salvato le immagini!!cioè su un hard disc c'è la musica su un altro i film e su un altro ancora altre cartelline.La cartella musica e video più quella dei film l'ho trovata,ma quelle del disco prioncipale non le trovo
<ale__> hai provato a cercarle? andando su dash e poi scrivendo direttamente il nome dei files che hai perso?
<k0ral_> mi consigliate qualcosa per estrarre i .rar?
<patatalessa> dash??il detersivo??
<patatalessa> è eloquente come risposta ale__?
<glpiana> patatalessa, ascolta, apri il file manager
<glpiana> patatalessa, nella colonna di sinstra deovresti vedere diverse voci, le prime in alto sono i tuoi dischi (partizioni)
<patatalessa> glpiana devi partire da un'informazione più di base :)
<glpiana> patatalessa, sai distinguere il pc dalla scrivania?
<patatalessa> premettendo che adesso non son davanti al pc in questione
<patatalessa> a fatica glpiana :D :D :D
<glpiana> patatalessa, allora torna quando sei davanti al pc in questione :)
<patatalessa> però io vedi
<patatalessa> son andato a vedere i dischi rigidi
<patatalessa> ma non essendo pratica
<glpiana> patatalessa, allora se già sei entrato nei dischi rigidi avrai riconosciuto quello di windows perchè contiene la directory windows
<patatalessa> non capisco perchè devo trovarli tutti quelli dei film,della musica dei video ma non quelli con la mia cartellina quella con le foto dei figli ecc
<patatalessa> asp scusa
<glpiana> patatalessa, fermo restando che è quello il disco in cui devi cercare i tuoi file, se mi dai un attimo ti dico che percordo devi seguire
<glpiana> patatalessa, non ho capito: riesci già a trovare filmati e musica ma non trovi le foto?
<Aizram> glpiana, posso dire una cosa offtopic?
<glpiana> Aizram, no ti prego, almeno tu fai la brava. è lunedì
<glpiana> :D
 * Aizram esclama: hanno aperto le gabbie ....
<patatalessa> eccomi scusa glpiana
<patatalessa> allora le cose stan così
<patatalessa> io ho trovato le cartelline musica film video musicali eccetera ma ce ne son molte altre che invece non trovo
<patatalessa> eppure non è che non legge l'hard disc perchè alcune di quel determinato hd le vede,altre no ma èprobabilmente son io che son scrausa e non riesco a trovarle
<glpiana> patatalessa, allora, la soluzione è questa: da windows, per ogni cartella di tuo interesse, controlli il percorso completo (per farlo clicchi sulla cartella, scegli preferenze e lì ti viene mostrato.
<glpiana> un esempio, la cartella Immagini è in realtà sotto Documents and settings/utente/Immagini
<glpiana> patatalessa, chiaro?
<patatalessa> ok e fin qui ci siamo
<patatalessa> asp scusa figlio che piange
<glpiana> patatalessa, è tutto qui in realtà
<bobobo> ciao, qualcuno ha (o ha avuto) a che fare con questo bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/notify-osd/+bug/409798 ? La soluzione proposta nel mio caso non funziona
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 409798 in notify-osd "Notify-OSD does not appear in the list of accessible applications when the session starts" [Low,Triaged]
<bobobo> volevo sapere se qualcuno aveva idee alternative :P
<ale__> ciao aziram
<patatalessa> eccomi
<patatalessa> si però vedi glpiana
<glpiana> bobobo, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<patatalessa> io per esemèpio so che la mia cartellina con il mio nome è in c/users/documentand settings/desktop
<patatalessa> ma se non vedo documents and settings da ubuntu come la trovo?
<patatalessa> hai chiesto a me che versione ho??
<glpiana> patatalessa, no, l'ho chiesto a un altro utente
<patatalessa> ah pensavo bobobo fosse un intercalare :D
<glpiana> patatalessa, quando avrai il pc sotto mano: apri il disco di windows e dentro, subito lì come entri, ci trovi documente and settings
<glpiana> bobobo, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<bobobo> scusate mi è saltata la connessione se avete scritto qualcosa non l'ho letto
<patatalessa> senti io ci provo stasera poi vediamo semmai ti ricontatto ok?
<glpiana> patatalessa, ok
<patatalessa> intanto grazie mille
<patatalessa> sei davvero gentile e soprattutto paziente
<bobobo> glpiana: 12.04
<bobobo> in effetti quel bug è relativo a versioni molto precedenti :|
<glpiana> bobobo, appunto. perciò speiga per bene che problema hai con le notifiche
<bobobo> ad ogni modo il processo notify-osd è presente ma le notifiche non appaiono
<bobobo> ammazzarlo e farlo ripartire non risolve nulla
<glpiana> bobobo, che notifiche attedi in particolare?
<bobobo> qualunque notifica
<bobobo> ho provato anche con notify-send prova
<bobobo> in particolare pidgin, thunderbird, transmission, rhythmbox, ...
<bobobo> provo ad inviarle con notify-send ma non appare nulla e il processo non restituisce codici di errore
<glpiana> bobobo, da quando hai sto problema?
<ale__> scusate forse ho fatto un bordello prima, mi si era bloccato....c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<glpiana> ale__, riguardo a cosa?
<ale__> ciao grazie mille glpiana, ho perso un lavoro importante su libreoffice..si può recuperarlo facendo una sorta di ripristino al giorno in cui andava bene?
<glpiana> ale__, dubito che libreoffice faccia differenti salvataggi. se porvi ad aprire il file che ti dice?
<ale__> il file c'è ma è distrutto (non so se qualcuno si è seduto a questo pc e dopo aver rovinato il file me l'ha salvato così) sono andata su opzioni/backup ma niente....
<glpiana> ale__, distrutto nel senso che libreoffice non riesce ad aprirlo?
<bobobo> glpiana: risolto in maniera un pò brutale: killall compiz && rm -rf $(find ~/.??* -name *compiz*) && unity --replace :D
<glpiana> bobobo, hai resettato compiz in pratica
<bobobo> si forse avrei dovuto tenere i file di configurazione ora non posso più segnalare il bug
<nannes> tanto compiz sta fallendo
<nannes> :P
<ale__> chiedo di nuovo scusa
<ale__> mi si era bloccata la finestra..
<glpiana> ale__, distrutto nel senso che libreoffice non riesce ad aprirlo?
<ale__> no distrutto nel senso che il files funziona correttamente ma una volta aperto ciò che avevo scritto io è stato modificato (e penso che sia un dispetto di qualcuno perchè ci ho trovato delle cose che io non avevo mai scritto..)
<ale__> *il file
<glpiana> ale__, ok, ma credo non ci sia nulla da fare. un consiglio per il futuro: farsi più copie dei propri file importanti
<ale__> hai ragione, grazie mille lo stesso sei stato molto gentile!
<mint> ciao a tutti.....ho appena installato linux mint che credo sia basato su ubuntu e volevo sapere dove trovo dei repository validi per aggiornare il sistema,siccome è una versione vecchia
<glpiana> mint, qui non c'è supporto su mint. il supporto è solo per *buntu
<glpiana> !chat | mint
<ubot-it> mint: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mint> glpiana grazie
<bobobo> glpiana: niente ho provato a fare logout\login e le notifiche non si vedono di nuovo
<glpiana> bobobo, fai sta prova, vai sul "me menu" quello col tuo nome e apri una sessione ospite. prova notify-send da lì
<glpiana> bobobo, poi temrini la sessione e torni al tuo utente
<gian_> ciao, c'è un comando per poter ripristinare ubuntu-software-center?
<glpiana> gian_, ripristinare? puoi spiegare la situazione?
<bobobo> gian_: in che senso?
<bobobo> glpiana: si da li funziona
<bobobo> provo con un nuovo utente
<glpiana> bobobo, allora fai un reset serio di compiz
<glpiana> !compizreset | bobobo
<ubot-it> bobobo: per resettare compiz alle impostazioni di partenza, apri un terminale e scrivi: gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1
<gian_> nel senso che wine mi dava dei problemi dopo averlo installato e dopo averlo disinstallato ho avuto la felice idea di cancellare tutto quello che trovavo facendo "locate wine"
<glpiana> gian_, oki, arriviamo a software center
<gian_> glpiana, come ripristiniamo?
<glpiana> gian_, allora, hai cancellato a mano ogni file trovato da locate wine. e?
<aquils> buon pomeriggio a tutti
<glpiana> gian_, "apro software center" e crolla la parete"; "apro sofwtare center e sento una musichina"; "apri software center e ottengo questo errore"
<gian_> sì, proprio così
<OverMe> -.-'
<glpiana> gian_, proprio così cosa?
<glpiana> nella tua descrizione del problema manca il nesso tra wine e software center
 * OverMe punta su "crolla la parete"
<gian_> nel senso che ho cancellato tutto quello riguardo wine
<aquils> ho un problema con le icone sulla barra di unity, cioè quella di gimp una volta ridotta l'applicazione ad icona non compare più sulla barra ed onestamente non so come richiamare l'applicazione
<glpiana> la espliciti o preferisci vederci andare a tentativi?
<bobobo_bo> glpiana: forse ora funziona. Non so se è stato il comando che mi hai dato (mi aveva lasciato tutto in uno stato un pò incompleto visto che compiz è crashato durante l'operazione) oppure unity --reset
<glpiana> aquils, in un terminale scrivi: apt-cache policy gimp
<glpiana> !paste | aquils
<ubot-it> aquils: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> bobobo_bo, boh
<aquils> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1011314/
<glpiana> aquils, ringrazia il manutentore di quel repository non ufficiale  500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/otto-kesselgulasch/gimp/ubuntu/ precise/main amd64 Package
<glpiana> aquils, qui non c'è supporto su repository esterni
<aquils> ok, quindi tolgo la repository e lo installo da software center?
<aquils> ho lo stesso problema con skype, scaricato dal sito ufficiale
<glpiana> aquils, meglio se fai un ppa-purge: sudo apt-get install ppa-purge   anzitutto
<bobobo_bo> gian_: il problema è che ora non puoi più rimuovere i pacchetti di wine?
<glpiana> aquils, chissà allora quanti altri repo esterni hai
<aquils> nn saprei, ma skype l'ho installato scaricando il file .deb dal sito ufficiale skype
<gian_> no, non vedo più le icone di wine
<glpiana> aquils, sì, ma se hai mezzo sistema da repo esterni skype non c'entra nulla
<aquils> ho lanciato lanciato il comando che mi hai indicato
<bobobo_bo> gian_: eh grazie se hai rimosso tutto quello che riguarda wine
<aquils> a cosa serviva? Ora come procedo?
<bobobo_bo> gian_: guarda se dal software-center puoi rimuovere wine
<glpiana> aquils, ora scrivi: sudo ppa-purge ppa:otto-kesselgulasch/gimp
<bobobo_bo> e reinstallalo se ti serve
<glpiana> gian_, hai cancellato file di wine, non vedi le icone di wine. che piffero c'entra il software center?
<glpiana> !troll | gian_
<ubot-it> gian_: Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll. Per favore leggi /msg ubot-it irc - se questo riguarda te, potresti ritrovarti fuori dal canale.
<gian_> no, io ho disinstallato wine
<aquils> ok, fatto!
<glpiana> aquils, ti ha messo la versione dei repo ufficiali ora?
<aquils> si, presuppongo
<glpiana> aquils, aprila e vedi se ha lo stesso comportamento dell'altra
<gian_> ho pensato di cancellare tutto quello che ho trovato tramite locate wine
<glpiana> gian_, fin qui l'abbiamo capito. ora o spieghi il tuo problema sensatamente o lascia stare, ok?
<aquils> si, oltre ad avere la versione vecchia ho lo stesso problema
<bobobo_bo> gian_: quello non è disinstallare è cancellare file qua e là
<gian_> non trovo più in software center tutto quello riguardante wine
<aquils> anche se faccio alt+tab non la vedo
<glpiana> aquils, scrivi: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<glpiana> !paste | aquils
<ubot-it> aquils: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> gian_, scrivi in un terminale: sudo apt-get update
<aquils> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1011327/
<gian_> glpiana, fatto
<glpiana> gian_, ora sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<glpiana> aquils, troppi repo esterni. non ci metto mano. fai sta prova, vai sul me menu 8quello col tuo nome) e apri una sessione ospite
<gian_> glpiana, fatto anche questo
<glpiana> gian_, riapri software center
<aquils> ok, e dopo aver aperto la sessione ospite?
<glpiana> aquils, apri gimp e vedi se fa al stessa cosa
<gian_> si fatto, e andando su wine ho lo stesso errore
<glpiana> gian_, hai un errore o non visualizzi nulla?
<gian_> non ho nessun errore, non visualizzo le icone di wine e alcune installazioni dello stesso
<glpiana> gian_, chiudi software center e apri un terminale
<glpiana> gian_, scrivi: mv .cache/software-center/ .cache/software-center_old
<aquils> nella sessione ospite non ho lo stesso problema, ma nella mia sessione posso risolvere in qualche modo?
<glpiana> gian_, poi scrivi: mv .config/software-center .config/software-center_old
<glpiana> aquils, puoi resettare gnome
<glpiana> !gnomereset | aquils
<ubot-it> aquils: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<gian_> mi dice impossibile eseguire stat di ".cache/software-center/": File o directory non esistente
<glpiana> gian_, scrivi: pwd           e incolla qui la risposta
<gian_> ecco /home/gianfranco
<glpiana> gian_, scrivi: ls .cache/software*
<gian_> mi dice ls: impossibile accedere a .cache/software*: File o directory non esistente
<glpiana> gian_, oki, allora dai l'altro comando
<gian_> quale mv .config/software-center ecc...
<glpiana> mv .config/software-center .config/software-center_old
<gian_> mi da lo stesso errore: mv: impossibile eseguire stat di ".config/software-center": File o directory non esistente
<glpiana> gian_, riapri sofwtare-center
<gian_> ok, devo andare su wine?
<glpiana> gian_, scrivi wine nella ricerca
<gian_> si, ok
<glpiana> quindi?
<glpiana> gian_, elenca o no quello che cercavi?
<gian_> no, mi manca qualcosa, ricordo benissimo che c'erano due programmi con un icona di bicchiere, adesso non ci sono più
<glpiana> gian_, prendi una schermata
<glpiana> !image | gian_
<ubot-it> gian_: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<gian_> glpiana, http://imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&id=4tHcm5-klaCwlKuS3tbO0evR1tfM6dya6dLc
<glpiana> gian_, passami il link normale
<gian_> http://imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img708/3080/schermatakg.png
<glpiana> gian_, dammi l'output di: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<gian_> non viene fuori nulla
<glpiana> gian_, chiudi software center e apri un terminale e scrivi: apt-cache search q4wine
<gian_> non viene fuori nulla
<glpiana> gian_, dammi l'output di: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<glpiana> !paste | gian_
<ubot-it> gian_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gian_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1011383/
<DBMedia> ciao a tutti, io ho bisogno di tirar fuori un po' di statistiche di utilizzo di una macchina Ubuntu (vedi numero di richieste di I/O su disco al secondo, spazio su disco utilizzato, etc). Qualcuno mi può dare qualche idea su come recuperare questo genere di statistiche ?
<glpiana> gian_, per me è tutto a posto e il problema è risolto. il fatto che tu non veda icone col bicchiere, boh, non o a cosa sia dovuto. ma wine adesso è lì da installare
<glpiana> DBMedia, per lo spazio su disco puoi usare df
<gian_> probabile che abbia cancellato qualcosa riguardo le icone??
<glpiana> gian_, ne dubito. e comunque se il problema son le icone di software-center è un problema davvero insignificante. comuqnue prova a controllare se qualsiasi richiesta a software center ti da un elenco senza icone particolari
<joker_> ragazzi io avrei un problemino con un hd esterno...
<joker_> quando lo collego al pc non lo legge...
<joker_> come se non venisse montato
<glpiana> joker_, collega il disco e scrivi in un terminale: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> !paste | joker_
<ubot-it> joker_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<joker_> grazie glpiana
<joker_> ora pasto ;)
<Best`> via... ndemo a casa.. :)
<glpiana> !chat | Best`
<ubot-it> Best`: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Best`> !echepalle! Non saluto più.. e non chiamatemi "maleducato".. U___U
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Best`> ;-)
<glpiana> !chat | Best` e due
<ubot-it> Best` e due: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Best`> :D
<glpiana> joker_, dunque?
<joker_> glpiana sono su un winzozz ora
<joker_> ubuntu è su un altro ma ora non mi va la connessione XD
<glpiana> vabbè
<joker_> un sec e ci sono
<joker_> cmq su ubuntu l'ha montato
<joker_> su winzozz no..
<intore> ciao, ho un piccolo problema. ho installato ubuntu 11.04, lancio apt-get update e mi da errore: "impossibile recuperare gzip:/var/lib/lists/partial/ security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty-security_main_source_Sources. la lista di errori è più lunga ma essendo su un altro pc (che non mi fa installare ssh server) non posso pastarvi l'output. con queste poche info capite qualcosa?
<glpiana> joker_, se l'ha montato su ubuntu e non su windows non è più problema nostro :)
<joker_> glpiana :)
<joker_> vero ma nn si può vedere se ha qualche problema??
<joker_> xkè su ubuntu non sempre lo monta e nemmeno su mac
<glpiana> intore, prova a cambiare server per il download dei pacchetti da software-properties-gtk
<glpiana> joker_, quando si verifica il problema dai il comadno che ti ho detto prima e prendi nota di quanto esce a terminale
<joker_> ok ci sono
<joker_> glpiana paste.ubuntu.com/1011396/
<glpiana> intore, quando hai scelto un altro server chiudi software-properties e nel terminale dai sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> joker_, non vedo nulla riferito al disco
<joker_> glpiana quindi che posso fare?
<intore> glpiana, grazie. prima era main server, l'altra opzione è france server. ho lanciato l'update. vediamo cosa fa
<glpiana> joker_, devi darlo quando attacchi il disco e non lo carica, non ad mentulam canis quando hai voglia tu
<joker_> ah ok... ^_^
<glpiana> intore, altrimenti tra i server italiani puoi scegliere garr o fastbull che vanno benone
<glpiana> stacco
<DBMedia> ciao, ho bisogno di estrarre alcune statistiche di utilizzo da un server Ubuntu (vedi numero di accessi lettura/scrittura a disco, utilizzo di banda in un determinato periodo di tempo, etc). Qualcuno ha quale idea su come posso fare ?
<joker_> ragazzi come posso fare per alleggerire ubuntu su un netbook aspire one??
<AlexTux> joker_, che intendi per alleggerire?
<realnot_> ciao ragazzi
<realnot_> come faccio a disabilitare applicazione allo startup del pc? eliminarle dal runlevel. Voglio fare in modo che unitty non parta piu e mettere gnome panel al suo posto
<Menphis> realnot_, ti interessava gnome 2 o gnome 3?
<realnot_> nessuno dei due
<realnot_> solo gnome panel
<realnot_> cazzata, non e' possibile tenere gnome panel senza unity giusto?
<realnot_> volevo eliminare solo unity-2d-shell e unity-2d-panel
<realnot_> e far partire gnome-panel al boot
<Menphis> non mi risulta esista gnome panel
<nannes> realnot_: chiedi a google, google risponde
<Menphis> così a memoria
<realnot_> Menphis: si esiste
<nannes> Menphis: forse intende gnome-shell (che equivale a gnome3)
<Menphis> comunque,hai letto qua? http://ubuntufast.blogspot.it/2012/04/rimuovere-unity-da-ubuntu-1204-e.html
<realnot_> a me interessa capire quale servizio di ubuntu si occupa per la gestione dei processi all'avvio.
<realnot_> in gentoo l'avvio lo gestisco in /etc/init.d/qualcosa start/stop/fischia
<OverMe> unity è un plugin di compiz
<OverMe> non è un programma che parte all'avvio
<OverMe> fa parte della sessione
<realnot_> ho appena eliminato compiz
<realnot_> se io killo il processo unity-2d-panel questo ricompare
<OverMe> se vuoi l'aspetto vecchio installa gnome-panel e al login scegli gnome-classic
<realnot_> adesso veso
<realnot_> *adesso vedo
<joker_> intendo cancellare tutto il superfluo
<realnot_> joker_: cambia sistema allora
<joker_> e soprattutto eliminare tutto ciò che lo rallenta e consuma batteria...
<joker_> realnot_ in che senso??
<joker_> non dovreste pubblicizzarlo ubuntu qua?? xD
<realnot_> sono un caso a parte :D
<joker_> realnot_ ahahahahaha
<realnot_> OverMe: ++
<realnot_> OverMe: ho 512mb di ram, devo cercare di consumare il meno possibile, il passaggio gnome-panel (no effects) mi ha portato il consumo della memoria da un 65% fisso ad un 40%
<joker_> realnot_ anche io vorrei togliere tutti gli effetti grafici per esempio... :P
<realnot_> quindi é oro, pero' se capissi da dove diavolo si eliminano i processi al runlevel
<OverMe> realnot_, li levi con update-rc.d
<realnot_> joker_: ho semplicemente installato gnome-panel con sudo apt-get install gnome-panel e, come ha suggerito OverMe ho terminato la sessione e mi è comparso gnome classic
<realnot_> OverMe: grazie di tutto, sei stato molto gentile
<OverMe> prego
<joker_> realnot_ grazie ;)
<joker_> ma non rimangono entrambi i pannelli poi vero?? xD
<tre5> salve
<nannes> !benvenuto | tre5
<ubot-it> tre5: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<tre5> grazie
<intore> ciao, ho un piccolo problema. ho installato ubuntu 11.04, lancio apt-get update e mi da errore: "impossibile recuperare gzip:/var/lib/lists/partial/ security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty-security_main_source_Sources. la lista di errori è più lunga ma essendo su un altro pc (che non mi fa installare ssh server) non posso pastarvi l'output. con queste poche info capite qualcosa? prima mi è stato consigliato di cambiare server ma non è servito. ho rei
<intore> nstallato ma l'errore persiste. mi potete aiutare?
<glpiana> ola
<AlfonsoCeleo> ciao a tutti
<WellSaid> salve, qualcuno mi puo aiutare con ubuntu 12.04che non avvia nessu interfaccia grafica all'avvio?
<glpiana> WellSaid, vedi la schermata di login?
<WellSaid> si in un terminale (stile quando premi ctrl+alt+f1)
<glpiana> quinid non vedi il login manager grafico. si è mai avviata la grafica?
<WellSaid> glpiana, si lo uso da un pò è successo dopo un aggiornamento
<glpiana> WellSaid, aggiornamento di cosa, ricordi?
<WellSaid> glpiana, no purtroppo :(
<WellSaid> glpiana, comunque quelli che propone il gestore aggiornamenti
<glpiana> WellSaid, allora, raggiongi la schermata i login testusale ed effettua il login
<glpiana> WellSaid, poi scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<WellSaid> glpiana, andato senza nessun errore
<glpiana> WellSaid, ora scrivi: ps aux | grep lightdm      e dimmi se ti elenca uno o più procesi
<WellSaid> si uno
<glpiana> WellSaid, scrivi: startx          e intanto vediamo se si avvia la grafica
<WellSaid> è andato ad una schermata nera piena di scritte ed è fermo
<glpiana> WellSaid, un secondo
<WellSaid> glpiana, tranquillo ;)
<glpiana> WellSaid, usi mica driver ati proprietari?
<WellSaid> si
<glpiana> dal .run?
<skricciolo1981> jester-:
<WellSaid> glpiana, un secondo l'ho dovuto riavviare ce si era bloccato
<WellSaid> glpiana, comunque si dal .run
<jester-> skricciolo1981: cu fu
<glpiana> WellSaid, allora devi reinstallarli
<WellSaid> capito dovrei avere ancora il .run salvato, come faccio senza la grafica era un installer grafico
<skricciolo1981> jester-:  ma quella cosa che ti risulta strana di nvidia non si puo verificare e semmai correggere?
<glpiana> WellSaid, si installa anche da lì. dove lo hai salvato?
<jester-> skricciolo1981: quale cosa
<WellSaid> glpiana, non ce l'ho ma ho trovato i comandi con cui avevo scaricato l'ultima versione li ri-eseguo?
<skricciolo1981> che nvidia non va con glight
<skricciolo1981> non so il nome corretto...
<glpiana> WellSaid, sì
<skricciolo1981> jester-: che nvidia non va al login inzomma...
<jester-> skricciolo1981: con gdm va o no
<skricciolo1981> jester-:  si
<jester-> skricciolo1981: quindi il problema login non sussiste e se lightdm o nvidia sono buggati bisogna aspettare che lo fixino
<skricciolo1981> jester-:  aaaa okok grazie
<glpiana> WellSaid, riesci?
<jester-> skricciolo1981: il sistema operativo si usa per farci qualcosa o per rimirare la finestra di login
<WellSaid> glpiana si sta scaricando sono lento perchè non so come copiare una riga dal file, con il programma nano dal terminale :P
<glpiana> io voto per il login e la schermata di caricamento
<jester-> glpiana: un bel startx a pace
<glpiana> WellSaid, ok
<glpiana> jester-, come ai vecchi tempi
<jester-> oggià
<skricciolo1981> jester-: si capito perfettamente..ma te lo chiedevo perche penso di avere problemi grafici.
<jester-> skricciolo1981: del tipo?
<skricciolo1981> jester-: per quello stavo giocando con i driver aggiuntivi...
<jester-> skricciolo1981: giocando come
<WellSaid> glpiana, comunque credo di avere qualche problema perchè mi scopia qualcosa ad ogni aggiornamento... :(
<skricciolo1981> jester-: se tolgo il launcher non lo riprendo piu puntando a sx
<jester-> skricciolo1981: a capire cosa hai fatto e stai facendo
<Ab3L> io ho quasi palificato il plymouth, per avere un'animazione figa all'avvio, ma senza successo (dopo le modifiche solo schermo nero, senza testo,... fino  al login). Poi ho dovuto rimettere tutto come prima.
<skricciolo1981> jester-: e la risoluzione non è perfetta
<jester-> sempre piu misterioso
<glpiana> WellSaid, coi .run ad ogni aggiornamento di kernel è coì
<WellSaid> glpiana, non c'è un modo per evitarlo?
<skricciolo1981> jester-: per esempio nella finestra che si apre cliccando sulla prima icona quella col logo ubuntu il cursore dello scroll è troppo fino non dovrebbe apparire affianco il cursorino piu largo con le frecce?
<glpiana> WellSaid, basta non usare i driver proprietari dal sito e eventualmente uare quelli proposti da driver aggiuntivi, se gli open ti fanno proprio schifo
<jester-> skricciolo1981: la risoluzine è giusta?
<jester-> risoluzione
<skricciolo1981> jester-: a saperlo.....
<jester-> skricciolo1981: andare in impostazioni di sistema---> schermo è cosi complicato?
<WellSaid> glpiana, il fatto è che con quelli open non c'è l'accelerazione 3d e con quelli proposti con la mia gpu il computer diventava una stufetta a gas
<glpiana> WellSaid, con gli open c'è l'accelerazione
<skricciolo1981> jester-:  si ok,lo so,ma qual è quella giusta?
<jester-> skricciolo1981: che schermo hai
<skricciolo1981> jester-:  20 pollici
<jester-> o cambiala mettendone una che ti garbi
<jester-> adesso a quanto è la risoluzione
<skricciolo1981> jester-:  te lo detto che cio giocato...ma quel prob rimane
<WellSaid> glpiana, allora avrò letto una cavolata perchè avevo unity menomato così cercando ho trovato un articolo dove diceva che era un problem coi driver open per le schede ati e ho installato dalla guida he c'era
<jester-> skricciolo1981: o rispondi alle domande o esci
<skricciolo1981> 1280x1024 in auto
<glpiana> WellSaid, io ho solo schede ati e tutte hanno il 3d con i driver open
<jester-> skricciolo1981: per un 4/3 20 pollici è giusta
<jester-> skricciolo1981: resetta gnome
<jester-> !gomereset | skricciolo1981
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'gomereset'
<skricciolo1981> jester-:  cioe?
<jester-> !gnomereset | skricciolo1981
<ubot-it> skricciolo1981: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<jester-> !unityreset | skricciolo1981
<ubot-it> skricciolo1981: per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset
<WellSaid> glpiana, funziona ;) sei grande grazie per il tuo tempo, come faccio a riattivare i driver open?, magari era un problema con le versioni precedenti
<jester-> !compizreset | skricciolo1981
<ubot-it> skricciolo1981: per resettare compiz alle impostazioni di partenza, apri un terminale e scrivi: gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1
<glpiana> WellSaid, :)
<skricciolo1981> jester-:  ok provo
<glpiana> WellSaid, se va tieni quelli
<WellSaid> glpiana, solo che ad ogni aggiornamento di kernel dovrò fare sto lavoro?
<jester-> WellSaid: e già sei fortunato che col .run funza il sistema
<glpiana> WellSaid, ys
<Ab3L> WellSaid: prova a rimettere i driver open e vedi come reagisce (chissà che con gli aggiornamenti fanno meglio), altrimenti metti quelli proposti da ubuntu (non i .run), o cambia scheda come ho fatto io :)
<WellSaid> se disinstallo semplicemente i driver ol .run va con gli open? magari quando ho tempo da perdere provo ;)
<glpiana> se i driver ora vanno lascia così
<glpiana> saluti
<skricciolo1981> jester-: stesso prob di stamane non visualizzo i file nascosti
<skricciolo1981> jester-:  con pangolino non so come si fa
<jester-> skricciolo1981: gurdare nel menu visualizza --->mostra file nascosti?
<skricciolo1981> jester-: purtroppo non capisco quale menu parli...c è l ho da poco pangolino...
<jester-> skricciolo1981: il file manager, alias nautilus, alias cartella home
<skricciolo1981> jester-: la cartella home non ha nessun menu..
<jester-> skricciolo1981: lèequivalente di esplora risosrse di win
<jester-> skricciolo1981:  ce liha i meu sono nella barra sopra
<jester-> skricciolo1981: pigia control+h
<skricciolo1981> sopra ho solo chiudi minimizza ingrandisci la cartella home
<skricciolo1981> jester-:
<skricciolo1981> !immagebin
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'immagebin'
<skricciolo1981> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<jester-> skricciolo1981: pigia control+h
<skricciolo1981> jester-:  http://imagebin.org/214229
<skricciolo1981> jester-: comunque con tasti è andato
<jester-> mi sa che hai segato il pacchetto globalenu
<skricciolo1981> jester-: quindi?
<jester-> skricciolo1981: fai quello di cui sopra
<skricciolo1981> ok
<skricciolo1981> jester-: nella home alcuni file nascosti di cui sopra non ci sono
<jester-> ci sono si sono
<skricciolo1981> jester-:  .gconfd .gnome2_private non ci sono
<roberto> ciao a tuti
<skricciolo1981> jester-: ci sei?
<sandrinux> skricciolo1981, .gnome2_private e .gconfd sono directory
<sandrinux> non file
<sandrinux> è per quello che non le trovi?
<ZioScar> salve avrei bisogno di una mano con questa guida http://trac.jackaudio.org/wiki/WalkThrough/User/PulseOnJack
<rorro007> rieccomi chiedo scusa a quelli che mi stavano aiutando e che non avevo piu internet
<rorro007> allora ho il pendrive inserito quando vado in computer la riconosce però non me la apre potete aiutarmi
<rorro007> enzotib, eri tu che mi stavi aiutando oggi??
<rorro007> jester-, mi puoi aiutare per il problema della pendrive??
<jester-> rorro007: ???
<ZioScar> è possibile usare un kernel low-latency anche per l'uso quotidiano?
<ZioScar>  quali sono i pro ed i contro?
<rorro007> jester-, puoi aiutarmi con un pendrive?? se vado in computer me la vede pero non la apre
<jester-> rorro007: è collegata?
<rorro007> jester-, si
<jester-> rorro007: metti nel pastebin sudo fdisk -l
<rorro007> jester-, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1011839/
<skricciolo1981> jester-:  .gconfd .gnome2_private non ci son
<DAMN3dg1rl> http://pastebin.com/BVDFjKpa la webcam è funzionante in realtà , ma luvciwiev non vuole aprirla , dando questo errore
<DAMN3dg1rl> vorrei riprendere ad usarla
<Giubilo> salve, ho ubuntu 12.04 a volte si avvia a volte no, quando si avvia la risoluzione è bloccata a 800x600 a volte provo a riavviare 10 volte e si blocca sempre, poi se non lo uso per un pò parte, credo sia una questione dei driver nvidia della scheda video
<Sagitt> ragazzi
<Sagitt> ho un grave problema
<jester-> Giubilo: che driver nvidia hai installato
<Sagitt> io uso ubuntu 12.04 server, con zoneminder, e ogni tot, pur se formatto, ricompare costantemente un errore di mysql
<Sagitt> Re: ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/lib/mysql/mysql.sock' (2)
<Sagitt> questo
<Sagitt> e non funziona più nulla
<Sagitt> come posso risolvere?
<jester-> Sagitt: facendo?
<Sagitt> facendo niente
<Sagitt> lasciandolo funzionare con zoneminder
<jester-> Sagitt: sudo apt-get update
<jester-> Sagitt: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Sagitt> non è quello che ha risolto
<Sagitt> dist upgrade? è già l'ultima versione
<Sagitt> o.o
<jester-> Sagitt: fallo
<Sagitt> jester-: ora come ora non ho quel problema
<Sagitt> poichè ho provato a fare dei test
<Sagitt> e si è tutto "rovinato"
<jester-> Sagitt: cosa si è rovvanato
<Sagitt> avevo rimosso tutto
<Sagitt> provato a rimettere
<doctorxmalefic> Sera! :)
<Sagitt> quindi ho rifatto il setup dell'os
<Sagitt> in ogni caso googlando molti hanno questo problema
<Sagitt> http://www.google.it/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CFcQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntuforums.org%2Farchive%2Findex.php%2Ft-804021.html&ei=a9PDT7fxCIrIswaOgc2HBg&usg=AFQjCNFvMGH61kMlpB86Ml72KA5X5p1Y1w
<Sagitt> ops
<Sagitt> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-804021.html
<doctorxmalefic> Ragazzi, ho un problema con Ubuntu 12.04. Dopo aver effettuato gli aggiornamenti di sicurezza, il gestore bluetooth di Ubuntu non mi fa attivare la visibilità e di conseguenza non posso configurare i dispositivi. Come mai?
<Sagitt> jester-: leggi qui http://www.zoneminder.com/wiki/index.php/FAQ#How_do_I_repair_the_MySQL_Database.3F
<Sagitt> Zoneminder doesn't start automatically on boot
<jester-> Sagitt: tolgilo e reinstallalo
<Sagitt> avevo già provato jester-
<Sagitt> bhe ora reinstallo tutto
<Steeler> doctorxmalefic, in realtà il bluetooth su ubuntu non esiste.
<Sagitt> quando comparirà dinuovo il problema ci penserò...
<skricciolo1981> jester-: http://imagebin.org/214232
<doctorxmalefic> Steeler: in che senso? Ho il bluetooth integrato nel portatile. Prima degli aggiornamenti di sicurezza, il gestore per la configurazione dei dispositivi funzionava. Ora non più...
<Steeler> doctorxmalefic, ho una pennna bluetooth, su qualsiasi versione di ubuntu, non mi ha mai funzionato.
<rorro007> jester-, hai visto??
<jester-> rorro007: no
<jester-> se non mi nomini non me ne accrogo
<rorro007> jester-, http://imagebin.org/214232
<Steeler> doctorxmalefic, Bus 006 Device 002: ID 22b8:0850 Motorola PCS Bluetooth Device
<jester-> rorro007: ti avevo chiesto di postare il risultato del comando: sudo fdisk -l non lo shot
<rorro007> jester-, pensavo che dovevo copiare in comando che hai scritto in pastebin
<rorro007> jester-, da terminale
<jester-> rorro007:  lo dai nel terminale e posti il risultato
<doctorxmalefic> Steeler: dal software center ho scaricato anche il pacchetto aggiuntivo "supporto bluetooth". Nella descrizione del pacchetto c'è scritto: questo pacchetto fornisce tutti i differenti plugin supportati dallo stack bluetooth Bluez. Non funziona. :(
<rorro007> jester-, scusa ma è quello che ho fatto
<rorro007> jester-, mi da quel risultato
<jester-> rorro007: questo? http://imagebin.org/214232
<rorro007> jester-, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1011868/
<Steeler> doctorxmalefic, non lo so, io ho lasciato perdere tutto il supporto che mi hanno dato in passato e che non ha mai avuto successo.
<jester-> rorro007: non vede nessuna penna ma sono un hd da 160 gb
<jester-> ma solo
<doctorxmalefic> Steeler: fammi capire, hai abbandonato distribuzione oppure hai cambiato il tool per la gestione dei dispositivi?
<jester-> rorro007: va che le penne non durano in eterno
<rorro007> jester-, ma se faccio vai--computer, mi vede la pendrive con il suo nome
<naxil2> hello
<Steeler> doctorxmalefic, ti ho risposto in privato.
<naxil2> !chat | naxil
<ubot-it> naxil: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> rorro007: fdsik non la vede. prova in winzoz
<jester-> Steeler:   cosa risponde  dpkg -S /etc/issue
<Steeler> jester-, ce l'hai con me sicuro °?
<jester-> Steeler: e perché mai
<Steeler> jester-, se è per il fatto della penna BlueTooth, mi è stato gia dato supporto senza successo.
<jester-> Steeler: no è per verificare una cosa
<Steeler> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Steeler> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1011879/
<jester-> ok non ha messo pacchi strani
<Steeler> :)
<Steeler> jester-, sono di recente formattazione :)
<jester-> Steeler:  non è che zoneinder richiede un gruppo? prova a lanciarlo da root
<Steeler> jester-, guarda che la penna BlueTooth vede qualsiasi disposibivo, lo crea etc, solo che ne riceve ne trasferisce file.
<jester-> Steeler: gksu zoneminder
<jester-> Steeler: ero romasto al mysql
<jester-> rimasto*
<Steeler> jester-, mi ha fatto mettere la password, ma non mi ha dato niente,.
<virunga> Ciao, quando mi connetto al router con il portatile, fra l'elenco dei dispositivi connessi al router appare il nome del mio portatile, sapete come posso evitare che accada, cioè non rendre visibile il nome del mio pc?
<jester-> Steeler: non ha caricato zoneminder?
<Steeler> jester-, non so che cosa sia, e comunque sembra di no, cmq sono su Natty.
<jester-> Steeler: pardon, ti ho confuso con Sagitt
<jester-> virunga: devi gurdare la doc del rutter
<Steeler> jester-, asd
<jester-> Steeler: provato a installare blueman?
<virunga> jester-: mm, ok
<Steeler> jester-, faccio un pò di prove domani, visto che sono di recente formattazione :)
<virunga> grazie
<ZioScar> http://dolsilwa.deviantart.com/#/d4x31c3 ma per installare questo tema che bisogna fare? (la guida di sono non va)
<ZioScar> (la guida di sotto non va)
<jester-> ZioScar: no roba non ufficiale please
<ZioScar> jester-, ok
<skricciolo1981> jester-:  http://imagebin.org/214232
<skricciolo1981> jester-:  continuo ugualmente anche se mancano quei 2 file?
<vicecity> salve ragazzi avrei bisogno di un aiutino per installare i driver della stampante canon ip2600 su ubuntu
<vicecity> h
<vicecity> salve ragazzi avrei bisogno di un aiutino per installare i driver della stampante canon ip2600 su ubuntu
<tre5> vicecity, io posso solo indicarti questo. http://linux.html.it/guide/lezione/3145/configurare-la-stampante/
<tre5> viceciti, ma molto probabilmente ci avevi già pensato.
<vicecity> tre5 ti ringrazio, ma purtroppo cè un procedicemento particolare. Una volta l ho gia fatto ma non mi ricordo come si fa. (purtroppo la canon è un po antipatica da far funzionare)
<tre5> vicecity, ho visto che nessuno rispondeva ed ho provato. mi spiace.
<vicecity> Ringrazio molto per il tuo interessamento
<tre5> prego
<giordano> salve a tutti/e, ho installato per la seconda volta ubuntu 12.04, in quanto dopo aver installato gnome-shell provato e piaciuto, ad un'avvio ubuntu non si è più avviato dicendo che ubuntu sarebbe stato avviato in modalità grafica bassa, cosa che portava al blocco del sistema. Qual'è stata la causa?
<giordano> quando avvio ubuntu 12.04 si sente un picchiare nelle casse acustiche, cosa posso fare?
<naxil2> giordano provato a disattivare il microfono?
<Giubilo> ho installato i 249.40
<Giubilo> i nvidia-currents ho installato
<Giubilo> salve, ho ubuntu 12.04 a volte si avvia a volte no, quando si avvia la risoluzione è bloccata a 800x600 a volte provo a riavviare 10 volte e si blocca sempre, poi se non lo uso per un pò parte, credo sia una questione dei driver nvidia della scheda video
<tre5> Giubilo, io ho risolto installando i drivers aggiuntivi proposti dal sistema.
<tre5> io ho scritto il comando come serve ad OS X, ma probabilmente per ubuntu è differente.
<tre5> Pardon non centra niente
<Giubilo> ho provato ma non parte
<Giubilo> adesso si blocca a una schermata viola spesso, a volte parte, però raramente
<Giubilo> quando parte vado ad attivare i driver proprietari
<tre5> Giubilo, hai provato entrambe le proposte, prima una e dopo l' altra?
<Giubilo> si
<tre5> ergo, non vanno entrambe.
<Giubilo> non vanno
<Giubilo> non riconosce il monitor
<Giubilo> e nemmeno il programma nvidia-xconfig
<tre5> Giubilo, quando avvii, ti da il login da linea di comando?
<Giubilo> no
<Giubilo> mi chiede se fare la versione ripristino, però si blocca con scritte
<Giubilo> e le versioni di prima peggio di peggio
<Giubilo> poi mi chiede il memtest a questo windows qui
<tre5> e non porta a termine il ripristino.
<Giubilo> no, parte ogni tanto
<Giubilo> però se comincia a non partire avoglia che spengo e riaccendo...
<tre5> Giubilo, come lo riesci a spegnere?
<tre5> ctrl+alt+canc
<tre5> e dopo sudo shuthdown -h now?
<Steeler> Giubilo, per spengnere sudo -s e poi halt
<Giubilo> lo spengo normale
<Giubilo> adesso come lo avvio?
<Giubilo> se non si avvia?
<Steeler> Giubilo, forse sudo gdm start o restart
<tre5> Giubilo, ma lo spegni da interfaccia grafica?
<Steeler> Giubilo, sudo service gdm start
<Giubilo> quando devo farlo?
<Giubilo> lo spengo da interfaccia
<Giubilo> solo che non si avvia, dopo che selezioni si blocca
<neramarea> connesso tramite xchat irc. come si fa a copiare e incollare su pastebin?
<Steeler> !past ! neramarea
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Steeler> !paste ! neramarea
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tre5> Giubilo, segui Steeler
<Steeler> Giubilo, se vedi la schermata nera chge non parte  dai sudo service gdm start
<neramarea> quindi, Steeler?
<Steeler> Giubilo, oppure sudo service gdm restart
<Giubilo> non è nera, è viola
<Giubilo> non mi compare dove scrivere
<Giubilo> parte solo ogni tanto
<Steeler> Giubilo, come l'hai installato 12.04?
<Giubilo> da 0
<Steeler> !paste | neramarea
<ubot-it> neramarea: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Steeler> Giubilo, non so, è strano.
<Giubilo> e poi gli ho scaricato questa http://www.istitutomajorana.it/forum/Thread-Recensione-Ubuntu-Plus-Remix-9
<Giubilo> tutti dei gran pacchetti precompilati
<Giubilo> con cairodock
<Giubilo> cinnamoon
<Giubilo> e non so quante altre porch......
<neramarea> dannazione, Steeler... dì "non lo so" oppure non dire niente! ho detto che sono connesso con xchat.
<Giubilo> come posso conservare i dati e reinstallare da windows? ext2fas non mi va
<Steeler> neramarea, quindi ? che vuoi sapere ?
<Steeler> Giubilo, se hai installato da 0 come fai ad avere i data salvati ?
<Giubilo> avevo fatto una compilation importante
<tre5> Giubilo, io da schermata viola, con : ctrl+alt+canc riuscivo ad arrivare al login da linea di comando.
<neramarea> come diamine si fa ad installare il plugin di xchat per pastebin, magari...
<Giubilo> grande, adesso ci provo
<Steeler> neramarea, questo non lo so.
<Giubilo> poi faccio gdm restart
<neramarea> ok
<Steeler> Giubilo, sudo gdm restart o start
<tre5> Giubilo poi se riesci ad entrare, vedi di copiare quello che ti serve.
<Giubilo> cosa?
<Giubilo> se riesco torno da li
<neramarea> come do a nautilus permesso di root? cliccando sull'icona, intendo.
<Steeler> neramarea, apri il terminale
<neramarea> yes
<Steeler> neramarea, dai gksu nautlis
<neramarea> Steeler... sì, così son capace. vorrei che avesse i permessi solo cliccando sull'icona
<neramarea> senza passare per gksu
<Steeler> neramarea, non lo so.
<neramarea> da terminale
<neramarea> jester_
<neramarea> jester-
<neramarea> sei ol?
<Carlin0> neramarea, permessi di amministrazione senza pass non se ne danno altrmenti la cosa non avrebbe senso
<neramarea> Carlin0 ok, lo so, ma vorrei cliccare su un'icona e che da lì mi chiedesse la pwd, senza dover aprireun terminale. se non sbaglio mi hai aiutato proprio tu a afre la stessa cosa con bleachbit.
<tre5> Steeler, mi sapresti dire se con la combinazione di tasti : alt + F1 … si possono cambiare tty come su maweric anche su pangolin?
<Steeler> tre5, io sono ancora su Natty.
<tre5> grazie comunque
<Steeler> tre5, a me ALT+F1 apri il menu.
<Steeler> ALT+F2 lancia le applicazioni.
<Carlin0> neramarea, per non passare dal terminale puoi dare il comando nella finestrella che si apre con ALT + F2
<neramarea> Carlin0, no... voglio modificarne i permessi in modo permanente...
<tre5> Steller, ora non ricordo bene come facevo ma si avevano 6 tty a linea di comando e la settima era dedicata all' interfaccia grafica.
<Carlin0> neramarea, non credo qui nessuno ti aiuterà a farlo , non è cosa saggia
<tre5> Steller, forse bisognava anche mettere il tasto funzione.
<Steeler> tre5, ma parli di scorciatoie da tastiera per nautilus o per il terminale?
<tre5> Da interfaccia grafica
<Carlin0> tre5, per la tty a alt e f1 devi aggiungere ctrl
<neramarea> mpf...
<tre5> Carlin0, grazie
<neramarea> enzotib?
<naxil2> ciao
<naxil2> c'e' un modo per cambiare "driver" al monitor secondario? non trovo niente al riguardo. Praticamente il monitor secondario che ho e' 30" e viene riconosciuto da 19" con conseguente impossibilita di mettere alcune risoluzioni
<naxil2> !chat | naxil
<ubot-it> naxil: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<naxil2> mi sembra di aver capito che posso mettere in x.conf dei valori di refresh vertical e horizontal.. se sbaglio qualche cosa che succede?
<Frank123> ciao ce qualcuno?
<Frank123> ho installato ubuntu 12.04 e uso gnome-session-fallback e ogni tanto vengo mandato al login screen che puo essere??
<Frank123> non ce nessuno??
#ubuntu-it 2012-05-29
<Frank100> ue raga ce qualcuno??
<inventato> ciao
<glpiana> ola
<inventato> ciao piana
<glpiana> ciao
<inventato> Hai comprato mai libri da lulu?
<glpiana> !chat | inventato
<ubot-it> inventato: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gh0stn0te> salve
<intore> buongiorno, vi riscrivo anche oggi perchè ieri non ho risolto questo problemino. ho installato ubuntu 11.04. una volta terminato, quando lancio apt-get update compare il messaggio: impossibile bloccare la directory /var/lib/lists. cosa vuol dire?
<intore> pardon: /var/lib/apt/list
<glpiana> intore, copia l'errore per intero
<gh0stn0te> intore: sembrerebbe che tu non abbia i permessi per eseguire il comando
<gh0stn0te> prova ad eseguirlo con sudo
<gh0stn0te> per elevare i privilegi
<glpiana> intore, ma l'hai dato senza sudo?
<gh0stn0te> sudo apt-get update
<gh0stn0te> e metti la password
<glpiana> !enter | gh0stn0te
<ubot-it> gh0stn0te: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<gh0stn0te> tutte le operazione che "intaccano" l'architettura di sistema (ad esempio gli aggiornamenti) hanno bisogno di essere eseguiti con privilegi elevati, cioè con il comando sudo davantu
<gh0stn0te> *davanti
<gh0stn0te> l utente, per ovvie ragioni di sicurezza ha diritto di scrittura solo nella propria cartella /home/utente
<gh0stn0te> oppure /usr ad esempio
<gh0stn0te> il resto del sistema è "scrivibile" solo dall utente root
<glpiana> gh0stn0te, eddai
<gh0stn0te> hai ragione glpiana
<gh0stn0te> ma valeva la pena dirlo no? (male, ma dirlo)
<gh0stn0te> :)
<glpiana> gh0stn0te, la prossima volta inevce di sto spiegone scrivi: !sudo    ;)
<gh0stn0te> :O c'è il bot che fa da man su richiesta? :D
<gh0stn0te> !sudo
<ubot-it> root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<gh0stn0te> carino!
<glpiana> gh0stn0te, no, ci son delle guide già scritte per evitare di dover scrivere le stesse cose ogni volta
<gh0stn0te> non lo sapevo, grazie della dritta glpiana! (io ora stacco che devo finire di tirare su un pò di vm, a dopo!)
<intore> glpiana, eccomi scusa
<glpiana> intore, hai dato il comando con o senza sudo davanti?
<intore> allora, ho lanciato il comando con sudo. in alto a dx c'è il simbolo del divieto. se ci clicco: could not initialize the package information. un unresolvable problem occurred while initializing the package information
<glpiana> intore, allora andiamo per gradi. ridai il comando: sudo apt-get update       e metti l'output su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | intore
<ubot-it> intore: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<intore> glpiana, lo conosco ma è su una altra macchina senza ssh
<intore> devo copiare
<glpiana> non puoi collegare l'altra macchina?
<glpiana> copiare sti output a mano è un delirio
<intore> glpiana, ma scusa, adesso l'ho rilanciato ed è partito l'aggrionamento. me la spieghi questa?
<intore> però vediamo se va a buon fine, anche ieri partiva così ma poi non finiva bene
<glpiana> intore, allora ogni tanto il sistema manda delle routine di aggiornamento e quindi può mettere il blocco su apt
<glpiana> a volte invece sono i server che hanno problemi e questo può creare errori
<glpiana> quale sia il caso nello specifico non lo so perchè non ho visto nessun output
<intore> glpiana, ok, comunque non sono ancora rilassato. aspetto la fine e in qualche modo ti pasto l'output se ci sono problemi
<glpiana> ok
<intore> glpiana, è in francese, se non capisci dimmelo : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1012724/
<glpiana> intore, scrivi: gksu software-properties-gtk
<intore> glpiana, ok
<glpiana> intore, cambia il server nella prima schermata
<intore> devo cambiare server?
<glpiana> intore, se ne vuoi uno italiano che funzioni bene scegli altro e poi sotto italia prendi garr o fastbull
<intore> le possibilità sono mainserver-server for france. se ne scelgo uno per l'italia non è un problema poi per lingue d'interfacce, dei menu, etc
<glpiana> intore, non cambia nulla perchè sono tutti mirror
<glpiana> intore, comuqnue scegline pure uno francese, ma non te ne so consigliare
<intore> glpiana, riprovo con uno francese. vediamo
<glpiana> ok
<intore> glpiana: ho cambiato il server con uno italiano ma gli errori sono sempre gli stessi solo che cambia il percorso sostituito da quello del server italiano
<glpiana> intore, arrivo
<glpiana> intore, scrivi nel terminale: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/*
<intore> ok
<pac> Buongiorno
<intore> fatto
<glpiana> intore, sudo apt-get update
<pac> accade una cosa molto strana al mio terminale non accetta più la lettera "c" la posso scrivere ovunque ma non nel terminale, il quale non ha più modo di attivare la barra dei menu. Consigli?
<intore> ok
<glpiana> pac, ctrl+alt+f1    e prova in tty
<glpiana> pac, torni con alt+f7
<intore> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1012763/ è l'output dopo il cambio del server
<pac> glpiana: vuoi che devo provare in tty a scrivere la lettera c?
<intore> ora aspettiamo l'update
<glpiana> pac, sì
<pac> glpiana: vien accettata
<glpiana> pac, apri una sessione ospite e prova da lì
<pac> glpiana: ok
<pac_> glpiana: nella sessione ospite la lettera viene accettata ma non c'è la barra dei menu
<glpiana> pac_, che interfaccia usi?
<pac_> glpiana: gnome
<glpiana> pac_, anche nella sessione ospite?
<pac_> glpiana: si
<glpiana> pac_, solo del terminale o di qualsiasi applicazione?
<pac_> glpiana: solo dal terminale
<glpiana> pac_, per gnome intendi gnome classic o gnome shell?
<pac_> glpiana: shell
<glpiana> pac_, non è che hai il global menu sulla barra in alto?
<pac_> glpiana: non so cosa sia mi dispiace
<pac_> glpiana: io ho attività
<pac_> glpiana: in alto a sinistra
<glpiana> pac_, visualizza il terminale, poi passa il mouse sulla barra di gnome in alto
<pac_> glpiana: visualizza initendi aprire
<pac_> glpiana: intendi
<glpiana> pac_, o metter ein primo piano
<pac_> glpiana: cosa dovrei vedere
<glpiana> pac_, il menu "file modifica visualizza"
<pac_> glpiana: non c'è
<glpiana> pac_, ltrimenti prova a premere f9 o shift+f9
<pac_> glpiana: succede nulla
<glpiana> pac_, f10 o shift f10
<intore> glpiana, questo è l'output. capisci il francese o ti serve la trad? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1012775/
<pac_> glpiana: con f10 si apre un menu a discesa
<glpiana> pac_, con shift+f10 dovrebbe uscirti un menu in cui puoi abilitare la barra
<pac_> glpiana: si ma non appare comunque
<pac_> glpiana: vuoi una schermata
<glpiana> intore, ridai il comando sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> pac_, sì
<glpiana> !image | pac_
<ubot-it> pac_: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pac_> glpiana: ok
<intore> glpiana, ok
<pac_> glpiana: mi dispiace non c'è stato altro modo http://imagebin.org/214292
<glpiana> pac_, anche nella sessione ospite manca il menu?
<pac_> glpiana: si
<glpiana> pac_, e anche nella sessione ospite non appare mettendo la psunta lì (o togliendola e rimettendola se già c'è)
<glpiana> ?
<glpiana> *spunta
<intore> scusa glpiana, ma tu hai capito qual è il problema per il mio update?
<pac_> glpiana: riprovo
<glpiana> intore, qualcosa che non va negli indici scaricati
<glpiana> intore, ma adesso che sta facendo?
<intore> sta aggiornando ma non mi pare scarichi, molte linee dicono bzip2: (stdin) bzip2 is not a bzip2 file.
<intore> come le altre volte
<glpiana> intore, le altre volte che mi hai mostrato dice che è impossibile recuperare il file
<pac> gm15301: uguale
<glpiana> pac, prova a reinstallare il terminale: sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-terminal
<intore> si, quelli erano i messaggi finali dopo l'update. durante invece mi da molti messaggi di questo genere
<pac> glpiana: va bene
<glpiana> intore, allora mostrami tutto l'output
<intore> glpiana, ok, quando ha finito te lo pasto
<glpiana> oki, torno tra un po'
<pac> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1012783/
<intore> glpiana, eccolo qua, quando vuoi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1012787/
<Serse> list
<glpiana> pac, che è sta cosa?
<pac> glpiana: L'UOTPUT DEI DUE COMANDI CHE MI HAI FORNITO
<pac> glpiana: pardon
<glpiana> pac, no, io ti ho dato un solo comando. perchè lo hai diviso?
<pac> glpiana: allora è forse anche peggio aspetta
<pac> glpiana: no è andata bene riavvio?
<glpiana> intore, dammi l'output di: ls /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<glpiana> pac, sì
<intore> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1012804/
<pac> glpiana: tutto come prima non posso ancora scrivere la c e non ho il menu!
<glpiana> pac, e il menu manca sempre e solo al terminale
<pac> glpiana: no anche in altre applicazioni
<pac> glpiana: ma credo tutte sai
<glpiana> pac, prima hai detto che era solo il temrinale che aveva sto problema del menu
<pac> glpiana: davvero allora ho sbagliato mi dispiace
<pac> glpiana: forse era la c che funziona con tutti ma non con il terminale
<glpiana> intore, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<pac> glpiana: confermo manca ovunque il menu
<glpiana> pac, fai logout ed entra con una interfaccia differente e vedi se con altro hai i menu
<pac> glpiana: ok
<intore> rimuovo anche partial che è una dir?
<glpiana> intore, no. ora scrivi: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/*
<intore> fatto
<glpiana> intore, sudo apt-get clean
<intore> glpiana, rilancio
<intore> fatto
<glpiana> intore, sudo apt-get update
<pac> glpiana: con tutti non c'è il menu
<intore> glpiana, sta lavorando ma i messaggi relativi a bzip2 compaiono ancora
<glpiana> pac, dpkg -l | grep menu
<glpiana> intore, dimmi quando finisce
<pac> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1012815/
<glpiana> pac, sudo apt-get install appmenu-gtk appmenu-gtk3
<pac> glpiana: ok riavvio?
<glpiana> pac, sì
<pac> glpiana: niente di nuovo!
<glpiana> pac, controlla anche con le altre interfacce e con la sessione ospite
<pac> glpiana: ok
<intore> glpiana, sta ancora lavorando. ho provato anche su altre macchine e presentano tutte lo stesso problema.
<glpiana> intore, problemi sulla tua connessione?
<pac> glpiana: posso scrivere la c ma non c'è ancora il menu
<intore> glpiana, come posso capire se è quello il problema?
<glpiana> pac, rimane da provare gnomerest
<glpiana> !gnomerest | pac
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'gnomerest'
<glpiana> !gnomereset | pac
<ubot-it> pac: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<glpiana> intore, già il fatto che sia diffuzo a più macchine fa pensare che il problema sia al di fuori del singolo pc
<pac> glpiana: questo è il comando? !gnomereset |
<intore> glpiana, caspita
<glpiana> pac, no, leggi il messagio del bot
<glpiana> *messaggio
<pac> glpiana: ok
<intore> un problema sul mio server o del provider?
<pac> glpiana: ma come dico di fare vedere i file nascosti se non ho il menu?
<glpiana> pac, ctrl+h
<pac> glpiana: grazie
<pac> glpiana: ma bisogna rinominarli uno a uno
<glpiana> pac, eddai, son mica mille file, son tre cartelle in croce
<pac> glpiana: be 3 proprio no! quindi tutti i file nascosti giusto?
<glpiana> pac, ma lo hai letto il messaggio del bot o hai fatto finta?
<glpiana> pac, devi rinominare .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_privat
<glpiana> e magari non le hai neanche tutte e 5
<pac> glpiana: ma infatti parla di file nascosti e di file gconf
<glpiana> pac, -.-
<pac> glpiana: ok capito
<intore> glpiana, questo è l'output dell'ultimo update http://paste.ubuntu.com/1012839/
<pac> glpiana: non ho .gconfd e ho 2 .config rinomino tutte e due?
<glpiana> pac, non puoi avere due file con lo stesso nome, quindi no puoi avere due .config
<collar> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pac> glpiana: ne ho due uno è stato rinominato ho aggiunto una a e l'altro è rimasto così vuoi una schermata?
<glpiana> pac, ripeto che non puoi avere contemporaneamente due file con lo stesso nome
<glpiana> pac, se già lo avevi rinominato vuol dire che non si chiama .config e quindi non c'entra nulla ora
<pac> glpiana: ok ora è logico riavvio?
<glpiana> riavvia
<intore> glpiana, inizio ad avere qualche sospetto su dans guardian. ho assegnato a una macchina un ip che non viene filtrato da dansguardian e finora non ha dato il messaggio riguardo bzip2.
<glpiana> intore, non so cosa sia dansguardian
<intore> tipo squidguard ma più raffinato
<glpiana> intore, ne so quanto prima
<intore> glpiana, si affianca al proxy server per filtrare le richieste delle pagine web. ho fatto una prova, ho assegnato un ip che non viene controllato da dansguardian e sta andando. sono andato a vedere sulle restrizioni di dansguardian e è impostato il blocco per il download di varie estensioni tra cui .bz2. spero di aver scoperto la causa e che sia l'unica
<pac> glpiana: ora scrivo la c ma non ho ancora il menu
<glpiana> pac, scrivi: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<pac> glpiana: ok riavvio
<glpiana> sì
<reddos> ciao a tutti  io non riesco a vedere i video su youtube ho rinstallato x lennesima volta  ubuntu 12.04 32 bit come si fa x vedere questo tipo di video    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UN9hAxAJOY&feature=context-gflo     grazie
<pac_> glpiana: niente
<intore> glpiana, ti ringrazio del tuo aiuto, alla fine era responsabilità della lan
<doctorxmalefic> Giorno!
<glpiana> intore, ok :)
<reddos> con le versione 10.10 bastava installare nonfree e i video si vedevano su youtube ora ho provat e riprovato ma sempre lo schermo nero cos si deve installare grazie
<glpiana> reddos, nonfree non c'è più ed era un metapacchetto per flashplugin-installer
<glpiana> reddos, però evita di fare come al solito che sul più bello pigli e te ne vai
<glpiana> la gente che cerca di aiutarti si scoccia dopo un po'
<jester-> glpiana: perché gli vuoi toglire il divertimento
<glpiana> jester-, perchè il gioco è bello se dura poco
<reddos> non me  ne vado si inchiodato il pc lo rinstallato stamani
<reddos> dai pacchetti installo  flashplugin-installer ?
<glpiana> reddos, sì
<jester-> reddos: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<jester-> fa vedere la risposta
<reddos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1012877/
<jester-> reddos: rm -r .macromedia
<jester-> reddos: mv .mozilla .mozilla.old
<reddos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1012880/
<glpiana> reddos, dai anche la'ltro comando, poi chiudi firefox
<jester-> reddos: chiudi riapri ff e prova il tubbo
<glpiana> *l'altro
<jester-> strano che non ci sia la .macromedia
<glpiana> jester-, magari ha dato il comando due volte perchè non dava output
<reddos> io nel sistema non ho installato niente
<glpiana> reddos, dai anche la'ltro comando, poi chiudi firefox
<glpiana> <jester-> reddos: mv .mozilla .mozilla.old
<jester-> reddos: flashplugin-installer  installato e non si è messo da solo
<reddos> niente
<glpiana> reddos, ora chiudi firefox
<skricciolo1981> jester-: http://imagebin.org/214232
<skricciolo1981> jester-: non ci sono quei 2 file comunque il menu  nella cartella home c'è!
<reddos> sono in crash
<jester-> glpiana: vedi un po unnity strano di skricciolo1981 che a me fanno male le gengive
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, spiegami il problema
<glpiana> reddos, sarebbe?
<reddos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1012889/
<jester-> skricciolo1981: mi pare logico che se non ci sono non le puoi rinominare, rinomina le presnti e
<glpiana> reddos, riapri firefox
<skricciolo1981> jester-: ok
<jester-> !compizreset | skricciolo1981
<ubot-it> skricciolo1981: per resettare compiz alle impostazioni di partenza, apri un terminale e scrivi: gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1
<jester-> !unityreset | skricciolo1981
<ubot-it> skricciolo1981: per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset
<skricciolo1981> jester-: grazie se mi dai anke l altre due ti sarei grato,se cancellato tutto
<reddos> duro fatica ad aprire e chiudere le applicazioni fa come prima rallenta e poi si inchioda
<jester-> !gnomereset | skricciolo1981
<ubot-it> skricciolo1981: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<jester-> reddos: sicuro di avere pc sano? o hai installato qualche drivere grafico
<reddos> andava bene prima avevo 10.10 con il desktop con compiz
<reddos> con il cubo
<jester-> reddos: scheda video?
<reddos>  la stessa
<jester-> cioè?
<jester-> teresina mariuccia margherita
<glpiana> jester-, eddai, su, la stessa no?
<reddos> cosa si digita per vederla
<glpiana> reddos, lspci | grep -i vga
<reddos> e vecchia     http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1012903/
<glpiana> reddos, vabbè ma intanto sto firefox lo hai chiuso e riaperto?
<reddos> ora non si chiude  firefox
<glpiana> reddos, quanta ram hai?
<TaLaDo> reddos, ma quello che ti avevo detto ieri poi l'hai provato?
<reddos> non ce verso non si chiude
<jester-> reddos: lsmod | grep nouveau
<reddos> ieri si e inchodato come ora
<jester-> reddos: la vedo dura con la tua scheda bisnonna
<TaLaDo> reddos, si ma non mi hai risposto
<glpiana> TaLaDo, mi pare lo faccia sistematicamente
<TaLaDo> l'ho notato anche io
<reddos> ti ricordi ho provato ad riavviare il pc ma non e ripartito
<jester-> reddos: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<TaLaDo> reddos, ok continua pure così
<glpiana> lol
<reddos> ho rinstallato tutto da capo e sta risuccedendo come ieri
<jester-> reddos: è l'ennesima volta che lo ripeti, a vedere cosa rispodono e comandi e stop
<reddos> nonriesco ad aprire paste
<reddos> firefox si e bloccato
<reddos> provo ad riavviare il pc
<reddos> ok
<reddos> niente non riparte a fatto come ieri vi sto digitando da un altro oc con la versione 10.10
<glpiana> reddos, come lo hai spento? staccandogli la corrente?
<reddos> vi ringrazio  riprovo a rinstallare il tutto
<reddos> no dal pulsante dellaccensione tenendolo premuto a lungo
<jester-> reddos: e non installare nessun driver e nessun flash
<reddos> o a qualche problema il disco fisso? ok a dopo
<reddos> non installo niente
<kypling> ciao a tutti, c'è nessuno online???
<jester-> !qualcuno | kypling
<ubot-it> kypling: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<kypling> ok
<kypling> devo installare ubuntu su un vecchio mac ppc G4
<kypling> è possibile???
<skricciolo1981> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> !macbook | kypling
<ubot-it> kypling: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<skricciolo1981> !pastebin
<NightSilent> Salvew
<jester-> kypling: eventualmente scaricati la iso per mac e prova da live
<NightSilent> Salve, volevo delle info, sapete quale filesystem, oltre a NTFS e FAT, è letto da windows, perchè vorrei formattare l'hardisk esterno in modo che lo leggesse sia windows che gnu/linux.
<jester-> NightSilent: winzoz legge ma non scive ext3 e ext4 installando apposito driver tipo: linux reader
<jester-> linux legge e scrive sia fat che ntfs
<NightSilent> jester-: refs è compatibile con linux?
<skricciolo1981> jester-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1012952/
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, in seguito a quell'output che è successo?
<skricciolo1981> cambiato grafica
<skricciolo1981> il font
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, oki, riavvia il pc
<skricciolo1981> oki torno subito
<skricciolo1981> glpiana:  ok
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, ok, cioè? non seguivo la cosa per cui non so che stai facendo
<skricciolo1981> ho riavviato
<skricciolo1981> ma il terminale era ankora in esecuzione
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, puoi evitare le k per cortesia?
<skricciolo1981> ho resettato gnome unity e compiz come mi ha detto jester-
<skricciolo1981> si scusa glpiana
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, oki, ma a me sfugge il motivo per cui hai dovuto resettare
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: hai 12.04?
<glpiana> certo
<skricciolo1981> se apro dal luancher la prima icona,non so come si chiama,quella con logo ubuntu,quella finestra che appare...
<glpiana> la dash
<skricciolo1981> non si ingrandisce nè di fianco mi appare il cursorino con le 2 freccioline.....
<skricciolo1981> ad altri utenti lo fa invece...
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, usi unity o unity2d?
<skricciolo1981> lo scroll affianco che mi appare è troppo fino non riesco a prenderlo
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: ho 12.04 da soli 4 giorni...
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, usi unity o unity2d?
<skricciolo1981> non ho toccato niente e tutto di default... glpiana
<skricciolo1981> non lo so questo ti sto dicendo.gl
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, nel terminale ps aux | grep unity
<skricciolo1981> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<skricciolo1981> glpiana:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1012975/
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, allora per future risposte stai usando unity, non la 2d
<skricciolo1981> glpiana:  ok
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, quello scroll è stretto così per natura, non è un problema tuo, è fatto così
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, se non riesci a prenderlo con la punta della freccia del mouse puoi sempre usare la rotella del mouse o la zona verticale sinistra del touchpad
<skricciolo1981> e non c'è cursorino affianco? e la finesra non si puo ingrandire?
<skricciolo1981> glpiana:
<glpiana> o in alternativa usi le frecce
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, no, non è  disegnato come lo scroll del file manager per capirci
<skricciolo1981> glpiana:  ok capito perfettamente
<skricciolo1981> grazie
<glpiana> prego
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: ma i file che ho rinominato nella home per resettare gnome li lascio cosi o li riporto al nome originale?
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, avevi configurazioni di cui senti la mancanza?
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: per adesso che sono solo 20 min che la sto usando dopo il reset no
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, allora pe ril moemtno tienile lì
<glpiana> se poi ti accorgi che manca qualcosa ci mettiamo mano
<glpiana> se tra mesi ti accorgi che non ti servono le cancelli
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: e lasciando tutto cosi,posso entrare da gnome che la vorrei provare?non influisce?
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, fai pure
<skricciolo1981> glpiana:  apt-get install gnome e riavvio?
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, eh?
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, cosa vuoi provare? io credevo parlassi di qualcosa che hai già sul pc
<skricciolo1981> per provare gnome
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, gnome quale? gnome shell? gnome classic?
<skricciolo1981> l interfaccia grafica
<glpiana> -.-
<skricciolo1981> invece di unity
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, ti sto chiedendo ben quale interfaccia vuoi provare. gnome non è una risposta, anche unity gira sopra a gnome
<glpiana> gnome shell? gnome classic?
<skricciolo1981> io sono abituato alla 10.10
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, questa http://www.gnome.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/overview.png ? o questa http://omgubuntu.s3.amazonaws.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/gnome-fallback.jpg ?
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, dunque?
<skricciolo1981> eh mi dispiace non ti sto capendo...la seconda mi pare uguale ha quella che ho ora...o mi sbaglio?
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, se stai usando unity è uguale giusto lo sfondo se non l'hai cambiato
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, e sarebbe quella che simula maggiormnete l'interfaccia che c'era fino alla 10.10
<skricciolo1981> infatti
<skricciolo1981> allora proverei il primo link che mi hai dato
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, allora nel terminale scrivi: sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<skricciolo1981> che sarebbe......?
<skricciolo1981> shell ok
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, sarebbe o meglio è gnome shell
<skricciolo1981> e poi posso tornare indietro?
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, al login scegli l'interfaccia che vuoi usare. non è un andare avanti o andare indietro
<skricciolo1981> ok tipo boot ok
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, se vuoi usare unity scegli "ubuntu" se vuoi usare gnome-shell scegli " gnome"
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, no, non c'entra nulla col boot
<skricciolo1981> e qundi per la classic: apt-get install gnome-classic?
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, no, con gnome shell installa anche fallback, per cui vedrai anche le voci gnome classic e gnome classic no effects
<skricciolo1981> glpiana:  oki perfect chiarissimo
<skricciolo1981> provo subito allora grazie
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<skricciolo1981>  è un errore?
<glpiana> no
<skricciolo1981> ok
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: carino molto lol grazie
<glpiana> prego
<skricciolo1981> mi ci ritrovo un po di piu...
<skricciolo1981> glpiana:  da gnome shell su firefox ho solo tasto x per chiudere in altro a dx,è normale?
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, mi are di sì
<glpiana> *pare
<skricciolo1981> ?
<skricciolo1981> glpiana:  le altre 2 funzioni classiche?
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, in gnome shell a quanto pare non ci sono
<conider> salve ragazzi avrei bisogno di un piccolo aiuto. Vorrei che mi aiutaste ad installare i driver della mia stampante canon ip2600 su ubuntu
<glpiana> conider, su che versione di ubuntu sei?
<conider> 12.05
<conider> 12.04 :)
<glpiana> conider, hai già provato a installare qualcosa?
<conider> ho scaricato due pacchetti seguento un forum su ubuntu.it
<conider> pero non ci riesco
<glpiana> conider, spiega cosa non riesci a fare. anzi, dammi 10 minuti e torno
<conider> glpiana, ok aspetto te
<Guest7924> salve gente
<BetaBrain> salve gente
<glpiana> conider, allora tu che pacchetti hai scaricato?
<conider> cnijfilter-ip2600series_2.90-1_i386
<conider> cnijfilter-common_2.90-1_i386
<glpiana> conider, .deb?
<conider> sisi
<glpiana> e hai una versione 32 o 64 bit?
<conider> 32 bit
<glpiana> conider, e se provi a installare i pacchetti riesci?
<conider> con ubuntu softwware center?
<glpiana> hai già provato a installarli?
<conider> in questo modo non si istallano. una volta l avevo fatto, però mettendo dei codici nel terminale.
<glpiana> conider, proviamo. dove sono sti file? in Scaricati?
<conider> no li ho spostati su home
<glpiana> conider, oki, allora installali con sudo dpkg -i seguito dai file
<glpiana> poi mi mostri l'output
<glpiana> !paste | conider
<ubot-it> conider: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<conider> ok quindi metto quel codice e apposta di: seguiyo da file metto il nome dei pacchetti?
<glpiana> yes
<glpiana> conider, nome completo compreso .deb
<conider> ok. cè un ordine preciso?
<glpiana> conider, se i nomi che mi hai dato son corretti scrivi: sudo dpkg -i cnijfilter-ip2600series_2.90-1_i386.deb cnijfilter-common_2.90-1_i386.deb
<glpiana> conider, no, niente ordine preciso
<conider> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/1013047/
<glpiana> conider, sì, occhio quando scrivi i comandi nel terminale che rischi di fare danni
<conider> glpiana grazie per la tua pazienza :) purtroppo sono spratico
<glpiana> conider, scrivi: sudo apt-get install libcups2 libcups2-dev
<conider> fatto
<glpiana> conider, ora di nuovo sudo dpkg -i cnijfilter-ip2600series_2.90-1_i386.deb cnijfilter-common_2.90-1_i386.deb
<conider> aspetta glpiana non ha fatto nulle http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1013052/
<glpiana> conider, sudo apt-get -f install
<conider> soltanto?
<glpiana> conider, ti sembra scarno?
<conider> :)
<conider> glpiana http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1013058/
<glpiana> conider, ora di nuovo sudo apt-get install libcups2 libcups2-dev
<conider> appena finisce metto i pacchetti?
<glpiana> conider, se non da errore sì
<conider> pare di no
<glpiana> conider, allora riprova il comando di prima
<conider> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1013061/ vuoi vedere tu §?
<glpiana> conider, oki, prova
<conider> provato mi ha dato errore, se non ti dispiace torno tra 10 minuti
<glpiana> ok
<conider> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1013064/
<glpiana> conider, sudo apt-get -f install
<glpiana> conider, prova a vedere se questo link ti aiuta: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups/+question/197641
<pac> buon pomeriggio
<pac> mi è sparita la barra dei menu sono su 11.10 e gnome shell avete dei consigli?
<conider> glpiana sei ancora qui?
<skricciolo1981> scusate ma  voi su firefox da ubuntu 12.04 nella barra dei segnalibri riuscite ad impostare solo icone?
<skricciolo1981> con 10.10 lo facevo...
<xpredator> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con la riproduzione audio sul mio pc ubuntu 12.04: ho appena costruito il mio nuovo pc e questo è l'unico sistema operativo presente, oltre ad un windows 7 installato per metà: non funzionava la key.cosa devo fare? i collegamenti sulla scheda madre sono tutti ok e uso l'audio integrato della scheda madre (Asrock z77 pro3) qualcuno mi può aiutare? pensavo a dei problemi di driver, ma sono nuovo ad 
<xpredator> c'è qualcunoooooooooooooo
<enzotib> xpredator, calma, eh!
<xpredator> ok scusami
<intore> ciao a tutti. ho bisogno di impostare come sessione di default gnome per ogni utente che si logga alla propria home sui client ubuntu 11.04. come si fa?
<xpredator> sembra una chatroom morta...
<xpredator> vabbè. fa lo stesso ciao
<nannes> intore: che versione di gnome^?
<intore> nannes, ho ubuntu 11.04, credo sia la 3
<nannes> intore: Controlla per favore... I comandi sono uno per gnome 2 e un altro per gnome3 →
<nannes> gnome-about --gnome-version
<nannes> gnome-session --version
<intore> nannes, 2.32.1
<nannes> intore: sudo /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-set-defaults -s NOMEDE
<Guest91061> salve ho un problema
<Guest91061> ho dimenticato la password di root e non riesco a modificarla
<nannes> intore: tu hai la 11.04, non ricordo se al posto di NOMEDE devi mettere gnome-classic oppure gnome e basta...
<filo1234> Guest91061: usa sudo dal tuo utente
<Guest91061> ho provato ad entrare in single mode ma quando edito rw init=/bin/bash non riesco a fare il boot
<filo1234> o.0
<intore> nannes, dove va impostato?
<filo1234> Guest91061: il tuo utente fa parte del gruppo sudo?
<Guest91061> ho dimenticato la password di root vorrei reimpostarla
<Guest91061> come devo fare
<filo1234> Guest91061: usa sudo dal tuo utente
<filo1234> Guest91061: il tuo utente fa parte del gruppo sudo?
<Guest91061> no
<Guest91061> come faccio ad entrare in single user mode?
<filo1234> Guest91061: apri un terminale e dai il comando groups
<Guest91061> ok un attimo
<filo1234> e posta quello che restituisce
<Guest91061> ok
<Guest91061> solo qualche secondo
<nannes> intore: nel terminale!!!!!!!
<intore> nannes, ah, pensavo in un file
<nannes> intore: dove c'è il sudo c'è un comando
<Guest91061> admm dialout cdrom lpadmin admin samba share
<filo1234> Guest91061: ok allora fai prte del gruppo admin, quindi puoi usare sudo
<filo1234> sudo passwd root
<intore> nannes, scusami, mi sono perso la riga dove scrivevi il comando. ora l'ho beccata
<filo1234> e cambi la password di root
<Guest91061> ok grazie
<Guest91061> ok sono riuscito a cambiarla
<Guest91061> ma giusto per curiosità mi spiegate come si può entrare in single user mode?
<filo1234> Guest91061: basta avviare il recovery mode
<Guest91061> e poi?
<filo1234> e poi che?
<Guest91061> mi chiede cmq una password di root che teoricamente non ho
<filo1234> quello è il modo single
<filo1234> Guest91061: te la chiede perchè hai attivato root
<filo1234> se non l'avessi attivato sarebbe entrato direttamente come root
<intore> nannes, in /usr/lib/ non ho lightdm, ho gdm. lancio lo stesso comando ma con gdm?
<filo1234> !root | Guest91061
<ubot-it> Guest91061: root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<Guest91061> ok grazie mille
<nannes> intore: Sistema>Amministrazione>Schermata di Accesso
<joker_> sera
<joker_> nannes posso disturbarti un secondo please??
<enzotib> !tizio | joker_
<ubot-it> joker_: non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo "Tizio, mi sai dire.."/"Tizio, posso?"
<intore> nannes, grazie
<robytrevi> ciao a tutti
<a7x> joker_ chiedi
<glpiana> ola
<joker_> a7x grazie mi sta aiutando nannes ;)
<Panaclerio_> come posso aumentare il contrasto al notebook? ho provato con xgamma ma riesce solo a correggere il gamma.
<skricciolo1981> scusate ma  voi su firefox da ubuntu 12.04 nella barra dei segnalibri riuscite ad impostare solo icone?
<filo1234> skricciolo1981: eh???????????
<skricciolo1981> nella barra dei segnalibri di firefox riuscite ad impostare che visualizzi solo le icone dei segnalibri?
<skricciolo1981> con ubuntu 10.10 riuscivo...
<skricciolo1981> filo1234:
<skricciolo1981> filo1234:  è chiaro ora
<filo1234> skricciolo1981: no non è chiaro, almeno per me
<filo1234> non capisco tu vuoi solo l eicone?
<Drizamanuber> ciao a tutti, ho installato debian 6.0.5 in una partizione, mi ha creato un grub che però non mi rileva la partizione con windows, ho provato a reimpostare il grub di ubuntu 11.04, ma non mi rileva le partizioni, come posso risollvere il problema?
<filo1234> !chat | Drizamanuber
<ubot-it> Drizamanuber: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<skricciolo1981> filo1234:  si
<filo1234> skricciolo1981: e non basta cancellare la descrizione dalle proprietà del link?
<skricciolo1981> filo1234: ?
<filo1234> skricciolo1981: e non basta cancellare la descrizione dalle proprietà del link?
<filo1234> skricciolo1981: tasto destro sul link, porpietà
<skricciolo1981> filo1234:  provo,ma io lo facevo dalle impostazioni di ff con 10.10
<Drizamanuber> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1013450/
<skricciolo1981> filo1234: si va bene lol
<filo1234> skricciolo1981: boh io non ricordo ci fosse una voce del genere nelle preferenze di ff, m adato che non lo uso tantissimo potrei sbagliare
<fourlastor> ciao a tutti
<fourlastor> ma s'è mai trovata una soluzione al problema della finestrella delle impostazioni flash? intendo a parte andare sulla pag di impostazioni su adobe :)
<skricciolo1981> filo1234: c'è la voce e ce ancora,ma non funzia
<filo1234> o.'?
<filo1234> cerca linux-image
<filo1234> non funzia...che?
<skricciolo1981>  boh io non ricordo ci fosse una voce del genere nelle preferenze di ff, m adato che non lo uso tantissimo potrei sbagliare
<filo1234> ah skricciolo1981 scusa ti avevo confuso
<filo1234> ihihihihi
<filo1234> ho letto un altro nick :(
<filo1234> skricciolo1981: io non la vedo la voce di cui parli
<filo1234> fammi una schermata please
<skricciolo1981> visualizza->barra strumenti->personalizza
<skricciolo1981> filo1234:  poi mostra
<skricciolo1981> icone icone e testo solo testo
<filo1234> skricciolo1981: ah ok
<skricciolo1981> filo1234:  ma a sto punto per lui le scritte che ora ho tolto sono e fanno parte dell icona
<filo1234> boh
<skricciolo1981> filo1234:  a proposito la finestra che mi hai fatto aprire per modificare le proprieta rimane fissa al centro in alto..come la sblocco e la posso spostare dove desidero?(12.04 in gnome shell)
<filo1234> ma tutt etu le hai?
<filo1234> non ho gnome non lo so
<filo1234> io la sposto tranquillamente
<skricciolo1981> io pure prima da unity...lol
<skricciolo1981> oggi messo in gnome e non si sposta...
<skricciolo1981> filo1234:  grazie lo stesso,ma mi puoi dire come si chiama quella finestra cosichè domani lo chiedo ad altri?
<filo1234> skricciolo1981: io la chiamo proprietà della barra dei segnalibri
<filo1234> non credo abbia un nome
<skricciolo1981> noooooooo
<skricciolo1981> non quella
<filo1234> e di che cavolo parli?
<skricciolo1981> quella che mi hai fatto aprire
<filo1234> eh
<filo1234> skricciolo1981: io la chiamo proprietà della barra dei segnalibri
<skricciolo1981> noooo
<filo1234> o del segnalibro
<skricciolo1981> dove ce anche proprieta
<filo1234> ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<skricciolo1981> lascia perde i segnalibri
<filo1234> è la finestra delle proprietà dei link nelal barra dei segnalibri
<filo1234> 0.0
<filo1234> 20:33 < filo1234> skricciolo1981: e non basta cancellare la descrizione dalle proprietà del link?
<filo1234> 20:34 < filo1234> skricciolo1981: tasto destro sul link, porpietà
<skricciolo1981> dove ce sposta nel cestino,rinomina,proprieta,ecc
<filo1234> -.-
<skricciolo1981> eh quella
<filo1234> eh e cos'è?
<filo1234> finestra delle proprietà dei link della barra dei segnalibri
<skricciolo1981> aspe
<filo1234> skricciolo1981: ma ch easpe è quella, altro no so
<filo1234> non*
<DD3my> buonasera
<naxil2> ciao a tutti
<naxil2> !chat | naxil
<ubot-it> naxil: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<neramarea> il plugin flash per firefox non mi funziona con facebook... come posso fare?
<nannes> neramarea: quale hai installato, quello ufficiale? Versione di Ubuntu?
<neramarea> nannes, le ho provate davvero TUTTE. software center, sito adobe, flash-aid... ho disinstallato e reinstallato decine di volte, ma niente: funziona alla perfezione su qualunque sito tranne che su facebook.
<neramarea> ah, nannes: 12.04
<neramarea> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1013794/
<neramarea> nessun-result
#ubuntu-it 2012-05-30
<DD3my> buongiorno
<glpiana> ola
<skricciolo1981> giorno
<Odo> Giorno
<hotoko> ciao ragazzi credo di aver un problema con la scheda video
<glpiana> hotoko, spiega
<hotoko> non mi va l audio e da quel che vedo si appoggia alla scheda audio della scheda video credo
<hotoko> ho provato anche a cambiare i jack in tutte le posizioni ma niente
<hotoko> quindi penso sia un problema di driver
<glpiana> hotoko, apri le impostazioni audo dell'icona del volume o da  impostazioni di sistema
<hotoko> si
<glpiana> hotoko, nella scheda !uscita" cosa vedi elencato?
<hotoko> ah mi son scordato di dirti che ho su kubuntu qui
<glpiana> ecco
<glpiana> apri comunque le impostazioni audio, cerca qualcosa di relativo all'harwdare e prenid una schermata
<hotoko> cliccando sul volume mi da  RV770 HDMI audio Radeon Hd 4850 digitalk stereo
<glpiana> !image | hotoko
<ubot-it> hotoko: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<glpiana> hotoko, ma tu vuoi che l'audio esca da hdmi o dai jack della scheda madre?
<hotoko> da jack della scheda madre
<hotoko> ma anche prima era selezionato ma non andava
<glpiana> hotoko, producimi la schermata che ti ho chiesto e dammi anche l'output di aplay -l    su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | hotoko
<ubot-it> hotoko: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<hotoko> non trovo l applicazione per scattare foto alla schermata
<glpiana> hotoko, prova premendo il tasto Stamp della tastiera
<hotoko> image non allowed -_-
<glpiana> hotoko, cioè?
<hotoko> era andato in crisi lui
<hotoko> ecco http://imagebin.org/214430
<hotoko> è tutto settato sulla scheda audio integrata
<glpiana> hotoko, e se la selezioni e premi test che succede?
<hotoko> glpiana niente
<hotoko> zero audio
<glpiana> hotoko, nel terminale scrivi alsamixer e controlla i volumi
<glpiana> hotoko, non ci devono essere MM alla base dei canali e i volumi devo essere alti
<hotoko> mi sa che è qui il problema
<hotoko> ti posto la schermata
<intore> buongiorno. ho un piccolo/grande problema. sto configurando un client ubuntu in una lan. Ogni client deve autenticarsi al server debian con samba e ldap. per farla breve devo usare pam_
<intore> scusate, premuto invio per sbaglio
<hotoko> glpiana salvo le schermate e non le trovo in cartella per uploadarle su pastebin
<hotoko> mha
<glpiana> hotoko, te le può salvare nella home, sulla scrivania o in immagini. non penso ci siano altre pocssibilità
<intore> buongiorno. ho un piccolo/grande problema. sto configurando un client ubuntu in una lan. Ogni client deve autenticarsi al server debian con samba e ldap. per farla breve devo usare pam_mount che ho installato e configurato per fare in modo che monti in locale le home dir dal server ma mi succede una cosa strana. dopo il riavvio il pc rimane bloccato alla schermata iniziale "ubuntu" e non da segni di vita. ho riavviato in recovery mode, ho disinstallato
<intore> pam-mount e il sistema ha ripreso ad andare. cosa e dove posso verificare la causa del problema?
<hotoko> glpiana si lo so ma non le vedo....invece le altre 2 che ho salvato e postato me le fa vedere
<glpiana> hotoko, rifai la schermata. non cambia directory di sua sponte
<hotoko> glpiana mi fa vedere solo 2 snapshot
<hotoko> e le eltre 3 che ho salvato no
<hotoko> ma quendo la vado a salvare che faccio salva come mi appaiono
<glpiana> hotoko, non posso farci nulla, davvero. comuqnue se cerchi tra gli accessori lo trovi il programma per le schermate
<hotoko> ma se le vado a cercare in cartella per upparle su pastebin non ci sono
<hotoko> -_-
<hotoko> questa ha i maroni veramente
<skricciolo1981> è possibile cambiare nome ad una partizione da ubuntu 12.04 gnome shell?
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, intendi la label?
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: si
<hotoko> adesso mi cerco io se cè qualcosa su come settare alsamixer....grazie ancora glpiana
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, se non è montata sì
<skricciolo1981> mmmm
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: intendi che non la devo vedere?
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, intendo che non deve essere in uso
<glpiana> hotoko, niente schemrata dunque?
<glpiana> *schermata
<glpiana> intore, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently guarda qui se hai fatto tutto il necessario
<hotoko> no glpiana non me le salva in piu era gia impostato in STAMP l applicazione di kubuntu
<glpiana> hotoko, nell'applicazione che avrà delle preferenze potrai dirgli dove salvartela, immagino
<hotoko> si certo
<glpiana> hotoko, però?
<hotoko> ma se le prime 2 che ho salvato sono li perchè le altre non ci devono essere siccome le salva sempre in /home/documenti
<hotoko> il fatto strano è che quendo faccio salva come...
<hotoko> me le mostra in lista le altre salvate
<glpiana> hotoko, non ne ho idea. non uso kde
<hotoko> ok vedo se risolvo
<hotoko> glpiana ora me le mostra
<hotoko> ...
<hotoko> ecco http://imagebin.org/214436
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: penso che ora non è montata visto che se ci vado con il tasto dx fra le varie opzioni mi dice monta
<glpiana> hotoko, i volumi sembrano ok. ha mai emesso suono sta kubutnu?
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, spe che vedo se si può fare da interfaccia grafica
<hotoko> glpiana no ho appena installato
<hotoko> glpiana non è che devo aggiornare qualche driver/codec non saprei
<glpiana> hotoko, allora prima di sclerare fai gli aggiornamenti e riavvia. hai mai avuto sopra altre versioni di ubuntu?
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, sì da gparted si può. se non è installato installalo
<hotoko> glpiana si a casa mia ho su ubuntu
<glpiana> hotoko, su questa macchina intendo
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: gpated lo sempre trovato complicato..comunque lo installo puo tornare comodo
<intore> glpiana, grazie. credo d'aver fatto tutto. quale log posso vedere per capire cosa succede?
<glpiana> intore, non ne ho idea perchè non uso sta roba. guarda sotto /var/log, di log ce ne sono diversi
<hotoko> glpiana si anche qui cè stato ubuntu in passato
<glpiana> hotoko, e l'audio andava?
<hotoko> certo
<glpiana> hotoko, allora fai gli aggironamenti, riavvia e vediamo che fa
<hotoko> glpiana ok....se non ricordo male non c era un aggiornamento di nome alsa quelcosa che racchiudeva un po di tutto per l audio?
<glpiana> hotoko, sì, facile che ci saranno anche aggiornamenti per alsa. fai sti aggiornamenti e poi se ne riparla
<hotoko> glpiana ok procedo
<hotoko> glpiana niente come prima
<hotoko> forse sbaglio quelcosa io ad attaccare
<glpiana> se ci capisci di colori l'uscita dell'audio è verde di solito
<hotoko> si infatti ci sono i colori
<hotoko> io uso solo un jack attaccato
<hotoko> quello verdino
<glpiana> hotoko, io di colori non capisco niente :D parlo per sentito dire ;)
<hotoko> perchè i bassi li ho staccati
<hotoko> sono un coyote
<glpiana> bell'animale
<hotoko> non avevo aperto il mix e scambiato le 2 schede
<hotoko> pensavo lo facesse in automatico una v9olta impostato il tutto in sistema
<hotoko> Risoltooooooooooooo
<glpiana> :)
<hotoko> Grazie ancora glpiana
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: installato ed aperto
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, tasto destro sulla partizione -> etichetta
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: ok
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: rinomino
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: basta cosi??
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, dovrebbe
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: dice che un operazione è in sospeso
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: esci o annulla?
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, beh, lo sarà fin che non applichi le modifiche
<skricciolo1981> glpiana:  non vedo tato applica
<glpiana> skc'è un tasto a forma di visto, se ci passi sopra appare applica tutte le modifiche
<skricciolo1981> glpiana:  perfect!!!!! denghiu very muc!
<skricciolo1981> ora la vorrei salvare sul launcher è possibile?
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, cosa vuoi salvare?
<skricciolo1981> glpiana:   la partizione
<skricciolo1981> sempre ricordando pangolino gnome-shell
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, una roba tipo nautilus /media/label ?
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: non ti capisco..un icona nel launcher che posso in ogni momento richiamare
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, non conosco gnome-shell per cui posso giusto dirti di fare un launcher con quel comando
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: come ora per esempio c'è di defaul firefox,ecc ecc
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: eh appunto...
<skricciolo1981> se chiedo come si crea un launcher mi menate?mica riesco!!
<glpiana> <glpiana> skricciolo1981, in /usr/share/applications/ trovi una marea di file .desktop. prendili come esempio
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: nel senso che vado nelle proprieta di quei file e mi studio il comando?
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, no, nel senso che devi editare quel file e vedere di modificarlo (dopo essertene fatto una copia) in funzione delle tue esigenze
<skricciolo1981> ah ok capito benissimo
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, ma se quello che vuoi fare è un collegamento al comando nautilus percorso, in gnome shell non puoi aggiungerlo perchè c'è Home
<skricciolo1981> glpiana:  io vorrei aggiungere la partizione Dati da poco fa rinominata sul launcher che ho a dx ora
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, a destra?
<skricciolo1981> glpiana:  sx scusa
<glpiana> !image | skricciolo1981
<ubot-it> skricciolo1981: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, se è già sulla barra a sinistra, cliccaci sopra col destro a scegli " aggiungi ai preferiti"
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: lo so ma infatti non c'è non appare sul launcher quando l'apri
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, avevo letto male
<skricciolo1981> glpiana:  http://imagebin.org/214449
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, sì, come ho scritto sopra avevo letto male. in ogni caso io posso anche spiegarti come fare un tuo launcher di nautilus dedicato a quell'applicazione ma gnome shell non te lo farà aggiungere alla barra laterale, perchè c'è già il launcher per la home
<skricciolo1981> home=file?
<skricciolo1981> io ho file no home
<glpiana> sì
<skricciolo1981> su unity avevo home
<skricciolo1981> ok
<TaLaDo> skricciolo1981, fai uno script lo metti sul desktop magari con una icona che ti piace e hai risolto
<skricciolo1981> TaLaDo: eh....qual è lo script?
<TaLaDo> skricciolo1981, devi scriverlo tu, in pratica i comandi che usi
<glpiana> TaLaDo, speigaglielo però che così non avrà l'icona nella barra
<TaLaDo> si certo ho detto che l'havrà sul desktop
<glpiana> TaLaDo, hai terminato con "e hai risolto" :)
<glpiana> poi me lo illudi :D
<TaLaDo> lol
<skricciolo1981> quindi è impossibile averla sul launcher?
<glpiana> TaLaDo, visto?
<TaLaDo> -.-
<glpiana> ho letto male di nuovo -.-
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<esulu> scusatemi
<esulu> se con rsync
<glpiana> !enter | esulu
<ubot-it> esulu: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<esulu> sto spostando un pacchetto da una macchina remoto ad un server
<esulu> sul server che comando posso usare per vedere se il pacchetto si sta copiando
<esulu> devo vedere i processi per caso?!
<glpiana> esulu, rsync è stato avviato sul client o sul server?
<esulu> sul cliente
<glpiana> esulu, e come sono collegate le due macchine?
<esulu> via vpn
<glpiana> esulu, nonzo
<glpiana> esulu, comunque per vedere se il pacco c'è e aumenta la dimensione basta un ls -la
<esulu> magari
<esulu> sullla macchian server
<esulu> non me lo fa vedere
<esulu> secondo me è andato male qualche cosa sul rsync da parte del cliente
<esulu> adesso provo a dare un rsync --bwlimit=400 --progress ecc...
<esulu> per vedere anche il progresso
<esulu> Grazie comunque
<glpiana> esulu, sì, ma ripeto, non andare a capo continuamente
<glpiana> non sei su msn
<esulu> glpiana: hai pienamente raigone questione di abitudine ;-)
<guest__> ciao ragazzi, sto provando xubuntu quantal in virtualbox per provare l'ultima versione di xfce. Dopo l'aggiornamento però la risoluzione è passata da 1440x900 a 1200 e qualcosa, e non riesco più ad impostare quella corretta. Usando xrand mi dice che questa risoluzione non esiste.
<skricciolo1981>  quindi mi state dicendo che  è impossibile averla sul launcher?
<glpiana> !alfa | guest__
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'alfa'
<glpiana> !beta | guest__
<ubot-it> guest__: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<skricciolo1981> TaLaDo: grazie ma la scrivania la vorrei tenere pulita,se non si piu sul launcher lo tengo a malincuore cosi..
<TaLaDo> skricciolo1981, ok mica era obbligatorio fare come dicevo :P
<skricciolo1981> TaLaDo: si si ovvio grazie comunque della dritta
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1014698/
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, ok, ridai il comando e conferma
<skricciolo1981> glpiana:  brrrr paurissima
<skricciolo1981> ok
<ep7drhoffy622it> Buongiorno: mi servirebbe aiuto con le sessioni di ubuntu!
<enzotib> !chiedi | ep7drhoffy622it
<ubot-it> ep7drhoffy622it: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: posto il log?
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, se non ha dato errori no
<ep7drhoffy622it> Dovrei creare una sessione personalizata di x che posso scegliere al login
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: non saprei qualcosa di strano dice
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, metti su pastebin
<skricciolo1981> glpiana:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1014709/
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, ora scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<skricciolo1981> fatto
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, quando temrina dai sudo apt-get dist-upgrade    e aspettami che trono a breve
<skricciolo1981> glpiana:
<glpiana> *torno
<skricciolo1981> glpiana:  agli ordini
<skricciolo1981> glpiana:  ovviamente da s agli aggiornamenti che mi sta chiedendo?
<ep7drhoffy622it> Dovrei creare una sessione personalizata di X che posso scegliere al login
<skricciolo1981> glpiana:  *do
<enzotib> ep7drhoffy622it, personalizzata in cosa?
<ep7drhoffy622it> Vorrei un sessione con avviata solo cairo dock (o awn non ho ancora deciso), synapse, e compiz (Senza-unity) che posso scegliere quando non voglio usare gnome-3! insomma un alternativa al login!
<ep7drhoffy622it> Ps: Un alternativa DA SCEGLIERE al login
<enzotib> ep7drhoffy622it, se sai cosa stai facendo, puoi dare un'occhiata alle entries esistenti in /usr/share/xsessions, e crearne una nuova a modo tuo
<ep7drhoffy622it> Ok darò un occhiata li e poi mi faccio risentire!! Grazie molte e quello che volevo sapere
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, sì, dai conferma
<glpiana> ep7drhoffy622it, se hai installato gnome-session-fallback te la fai come con gnome2, mettendo in avvio cairo e quant'altro
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: ldconfig deferred processing now taking place è normale?
<ep7drhoffy622it> Ok vedo anche quello! Però non volevo sporcare una configurazione ma usarne una nuova!
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, sì. sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop lightdm
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: devo dare lightdm?
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, contesto?
<glpiana> sei alla scelta tra gdm e lightdm?
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: si
<glpiana> sì, lightdm
<skricciolo1981>  glpiana fatto
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, riavvia il sistema
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: a tra poco
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: (ricordandoti che ho resettato gnome compiz e unity)non va di nuovo totalmente fuori schermo
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, allora proviamo a fare sta cosa. metti su pastebin l'output di xrandr
<skricciolo1981> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1014742/
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, nel temrinale: gksu gedit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: [SeatDefaults]
<skricciolo1981> user-session=ubuntu
<skricciolo1981> greeter-session=unity-greeter
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, oki, lascialo in sospeso e apri un altro terminale
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, scrivi: touch /usr/share/lightdmxrand.sh
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, poi: gksu gedit /usr/share/lightdmxrand.sh
<ep7drhoffy622it> OK ci sono riuscito è abbastanza semplice da  /usr/share/xsessions crei un nuovo file uguale a ubuntu.desktop cambiano solo gnome-session=ubuntu con gnome-session="nome sessione" e commenti tryexec=unity. Poi su /usr/share/gnome-session/sessions crei un file "nome sessione" e scrivi cosa vuoi avviare (basta guardare gli altri file come esempio!!) E più semplice di quel che si creda!
<skricciolo1981> glpiana:  al primo comando permesso negato
<glpiana> scusa, mettici sudo davanti
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: si è aperto gdit ma è vuoto
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, certo, deve essere così
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: allora ho fatto
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, scrivici dentro: #!/bin/sh
<glpiana> xrandr -s 1280x1024
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, son due righe
<skricciolo1981> glpiana:  non ho capito
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, son due righe quelle che devi scriverci dentro: la prima è #!/bin/sh
<glpiana> la seconda è: xrandr -s 1280x1024
<skricciolo1981> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<skricciolo1981> glpiana:  http://imagebin.org/214459
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, oki, salvalo
<glpiana> chiudi quel gedit e nel temrinale scrivi: sudo chmod +x /usr/share/lightdmxrand.sh
<skricciolo1981> quale terminale quello che mi hai fatto lasciare aperto?
<skricciolo1981> glpiana:
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, l'unico che al momento puoi usare. l'altro è impegnato dall'altro gedit
<skricciolo1981> mi pare sono tutti e due impegnati glpiana
<skricciolo1981> a nessuno dei 2 ho il prompt glpiana
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, allora cerca di non perderti per favore. hai scritto #!/bin/sh e xandr etvc etc, hai salvato il file. l'hai chiuso l'editor?
<skricciolo1981> si
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, e allora uno dei due deve darti il prompt
<skricciolo1981> ma mi ha aperto altra finestra
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, senti fai così, chiudi anche l'altro gedit (pirla io che te ne ho fatti aprire due insieme
<skricciolo1981> l editor mi ha aperto altra fin glpiana
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, chiudi tutto
<glpiana> poi apri un temrinale
<skricciolo1981> fatto dato anchi il comando glpiana
<glpiana> sudo chmod +x /usr/share/lightdmxrand.sh <--- questo?
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: si
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, ora scrivi: gksu gedit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<glpiana> greeter-session=unity-greeter <---- questa è  l'ultima riga che vedi?
<skricciolo1981> si
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, vai a capo e scrivi: display-setup-script=/usr/share/lightdmxrand.sh
<skricciolo1981> glpiana:  si
<skricciolo1981> se intendi sotto quella riga nell editor fatto glpiana
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, salva e chiudi gedit
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: ok
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, scrivi: cat /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf       e metti su pastebin
<skricciolo1981> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1014777/ glpiana
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, cat /usr/share/lightdmxrand.sh   su pastebin
<skricciolo1981> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1014781/ glpiana
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, oki, riavvia
<intore> ciao glpiana, non ho trovato soluzione anzi non ho trovato la causa del problema. provo con 11.10 che sul mio pc funziona. comunque non mi spiego sto problema
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: penso sia giusto non è al centro ma spostato a sx e non è spartano e antiestetico come prima...
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, spe, ridammi l'output di xrandr
<skricciolo1981> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<skricciolo1981> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1014787/ glpiana
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, proviamo a fare così: gksu gedit /usr/share/lightdmxrand.sh
<skricciolo1981> ???
<skricciolo1981> non va bene?
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, proviamo a "centrarlo"
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, noi abbiamo messo xrandr -s 1280x1024
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, aggiungi in fondo alla riga:  -r 58
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, deve risultare xrandr -s 1280x1024 -r 58
<skricciolo1981> cioe aggiungo questa riga?
<skricciolo1981> glpiana:  spazio -r 58?
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, non aggiungi una riga, alla riga che hai già scritto aggiungi -r 58
<skricciolo1981> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: http://imagebin.org/214463
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, salva il file e riavvia
<skricciolo1981> mi si apre ancora quella finestra che non mi fa chiudere gedit glpiana
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, che finestra?
<skricciolo1981> dice selezionare una cartella glpiana
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, avevi messo gksu davanti a gedit?
<skricciolo1981> ho fatto copia incolla
<skricciolo1981> si ce glpiana
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, chiudi quello che ti è apparso davanti, e poi chiudi gedit
<skricciolo1981> non si chiude almeno che non chiudo senza salvare glpiana
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, allora, gedit di mostra una o due schede?
<Odo> Giorno
<skricciolo1981> glpiana:  ho chiuso
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, controlla di avere salvato: cat /usr/share/lightdmxrand.sh
<skricciolo1981> glpiana:  si
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, riavvia
<skricciolo1981> glpiana:  al centro verticalmente ma a sx orizzontalmente ma dentro schermo e lo vedo
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: centra niente che jester tra le prove mi fece decommentare un rigo non so dove??
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, lo chiedo alla sfera di cristallo
<skricciolo1981> lol
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: comunque è funzionale e bello ora
<laidon> buon pomeriggio a tutti
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: se abbiamo finito ti ringrazio
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, finito
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: ok grazie
<laidon> mi ritrovo un file "core", contenente immagino un log dei core dump, all'interno della mia home e non capisco che ci faccia lì. Siccome cresce di ora in ora occupando molto spazio, come fare a metterlo nel suo posto originario o evitare che spunti? Grazie
<glpiana> ola
<skricciolo1981> sapete dove salva gli screen fatti con il tasto "stamp" pangolin in gnome shell?
<skricciolo1981> sapete dove salva gli screen fatti con il tasto "stamp" pangolin in gnome shell?
<nannes> We
<lilluz82> salve a tutti! esiste un programma di diagnostica hardware per ubuntu? ho l'impressione che il mio portatile mi stia lasciando :'(
<lilluz82> salve a tutti! esiste un programma di diagnostica hardware per ubuntu? ho l'impressione che il mio portatile mi stia lasciando :'(
<neramarea> qualcuno sa come installare il plugin pastebin per xchat?
<ubu5400_> salve ragazzi
<ubu5400_> volevo estendere la partizione di root da gparted
<ubu5400_> ma sembra che non mi venga concesso
<ubu5400_> mi date qualche dritta indolore per farlo?
<filo1234> ubu5400_: 1 devi avere spazio prima o dpo la partizione... 2 devi farlo con la partizione smontata, e quindi da cd live
<ubu5400_> ok
<skricciolo1981> sapete dove salva gli screen fatti con il tasto "stamp" pangolin in gnome shell?
<neramarea> skricciolo1981 in immagini, di prassi...
<skricciolo1981> ok giusto,e non ce modo di cambiargli percorso?
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, cerca cattura schermata tra le applicazioni e cofiguralo
<glpiana> *configuralo
<skricciolo1981> schermata è gia configurato con salvataggio dove voglio io..ma dal tasto vanno ancora in immagini..
<kaurubuntu> salve ragazzi
<kaurubuntu> vorrei estendere la partizione di root con gparted
<kaurubuntu> provavo con la live su pendrive
<kaurubuntu> ma una volta ridimensionata la home non mi fa estendere la root con lo spazio libero
<filo1234> kaurubuntu: mostra una schermata di gparted
<filo1234> !imegebin
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'imegebin'
<filo1234> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<kaurubuntu> è sull'altro pc
<dod_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTDn604ipYY&feature=related
<dod_> ops
<kaurubuntu> come si posta l'immagine con paste bin
<kaurubuntu> http://imagebin.org/214497
<kaurubuntu> ok filo1234 ci sei ancora?
<kaurubuntu> ho postato lo screen di gparted
<kaurubuntu> ricapitolando non riesco a ridimensionare la partizione di root anche da live
<kaurubuntu> in effetti come già detto diminuendo la home
<kaurubuntu> e lasciando lo spazio libero non mi fa estendere la root
<kaurubuntu> ragazzi ci siete?
<kaurubuntu> salve ragazzi
<kaurubuntu> non riesco a ridimensionare la partizione di root da live
<kaurubuntu> ho ridotto la home e pur essendoci una porsione di spazio libero non mi fa estendere la root
<kaurubuntu> vi posto lo screen
<kaurubuntu> http://imagebin.org/214497
<enzotib> kaurubuntu: vedo le chiavi vicino alle partizioni, significa che sono bloccate, probabilmente perché montate
<kaurubuntu> si ora ho fatto lo stamp normale da ubuntu
<kaurubuntu> giusto per farvi vedere la disposizione delle partizioni
<kaurubuntu> ma ho provato con la live gparted da pendrive
<enzotib> quindi cosa stiamo guardando?
<kaurubuntu> scusate ora riprovo ad  avviare gparted live
<enzotib> ok
<kaurubuntu> e vedo se sono bloccate anche li
<enzotib> kaurubuntu: anche una live di ubuntu va bene
<kaurubuntu> sono sbloccate
<kaurubuntu> ma quando ridimeniono la home e creo lo spezio libero vado sulla root per estenderla ma niente
<enzotib> kaurubuntu: e comunque vedo la swap in mezzo, quindi probabilmente devi spostare prima quella (o eliminare e ricreare)
<kaurubuntu> dici?
<kaurubuntu> ora provo
<enzotib> kaurubuntu: prova a spostarla in avanti
<kaurubuntu> l'ho eliminata per poi ricrearla
<kaurubuntu> e sembra che riesco a ridimensionare le altre
<enzotib> kaurubuntu: poi dovrai cambiare l'uuid in fstab
<kaurubuntu> eh qui mi serve il vosto supporto
<kaurubuntu> un attimo
<kaurubuntu> stavo provando a ricreare la swap
<kaurubuntu> mi date una mano?
<kaurubuntu> ho circa 1gb
<kaurubuntu> ma non mi da l'opzione swap
<kaurubuntu> ah ok
<kaurubuntu> pardon
<neramarea> ho avviato per errore remstersys. anche dando "annulla" ad ogni finestra, mi si è inst/EXEC mkdir /home/domenico/tmpallato uncerto grub 1.5, che da come immagine d'avvio uno sfondo grigio con scritto kubuntu 12.04... chi mi aiuta  a tornare al mio bel grub?
<neramarea> ho avviato per errore remstersys. anche dando "annulla" ad ogni finestra, mi si è installato grub 1.5, che da come immagine d'avvio uno sfondo grigio con scritto kubuntu 12.04... chi mi aiuta  a tornare al mio bel grub?
<enzotib> !grub | neramarea, c'è la guida per il ripristino
<ubot-it> neramarea, c'è la guida per il ripristino: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<kaurubuntu> niente
<neramarea> temo non c'entri una fava col mio caso, enzotib...
<kaurubuntu> è rimasta come era
<kaurubuntu> ho editato la home ma la root non si muove
<enzotib> kaurubuntu: ma hai applicato le modifiche?
<kaurubuntu> pur eliminando la swap
<kaurubuntu> si
<kaurubuntu> dunque riproviamo
<kaurubuntu> elimino la swap
<kaurubuntu> ok?
<enzotib> ok
<kaurubuntu> rodimensiono la home
<kaurubuntu> tolgo un 10ina di gb
<neramarea> enzotib, il sistema poi parte regolarmente. è andato in palla grub2. se riprisztino, ripristino sta merda di 1.5...
<kaurubuntu> ma la root rimane a 10gb circa e non mi consente di riconoscere lo spazio libero per poterla estendere
<enzotib> neramarea: perché mai, se vai in chroot sul sistema installato, dove c'è grub2 puoi ripristinare grub2
<enzotib> kaurubuntu: non ci sono lock?
<kaurubuntu> no
<neramarea> ci provo, enzo. poi ti faccio sapere. in ogni caso, l'ultima scossa che avete sentito non c'entra col terremoto: sono io che ho fatto crollare il vaticano a forza di bestemmie
<enzotib> kaurubuntu: e come cerchi di modificarla? graficamente, o cambiando il numero della dimensione?
<kaurubuntu> estendendola dalla barra
<enzotib> kaurubuntu: quindi afferri il bordo destro e cerchi di trascinarlo verso destra?
<kaurubuntu> si
<enzotib> kaurubuntu: prova invece a modificare i numeri
<kaurubuntu> non mi fa andare oltre
<robytrevi> ciao a tutti
<enzotib> kaurubuntu: mi fai uno screenshot?
<enzotib> kaurubuntu: della situazione delle partizioni
<enzotib> kaurubuntu: o anche l'output di sudo fdisk -l
<kaurubuntu> scusami ma ora devo andare
<enzotib> ok
<kaurubuntu> ci sentiamo domani se ci sei
<kaurubuntu> grazie comunque
<enzotib> prego, a domani
<neramarea> enzotib, ha funziato. peric/EXEC mkdir /home/domenico/tmpoloso, comunque, remastersys... meglio clonezilla, per creare una copia del sistema su dvd?
<neramarea> enzotib, ha funziato. pericoloso, comunque, remastersys... meglio clonezilla, per creare una copia del sistema su dvd?
<enzotib> neramarea: se proprio devi, meglio clonezilla, ma io faccio backup solo dei miei dati
<robytrevi> come si chiama il pacchetto del programma per gestire gli utenti in ubuntu 12.04 (prima era gnome-system-tools ma con le ultime versioni è cambiato e non so come si chiama) Tra le impostazioni la voce è "Account utente" ma a che pacchetto fa riferimento?
<sergios> 'sera a tutti!
<enzotib> robytrevi: dovrebbe essere ancora gnome-system-tools
<enzotib> robytrevi: l'applicazione si chiama users-admin
<robytrevi> enzotib: non è lo stesso, ho appena controllato da virtualbox
<sergios> Possiedo una scheda grafica AMD Radeon HD 6470M in unportatile con scheda grafica integrata intel. Non riesco a capire quale delle due sia in funzione, se fanno conflitto, e soprattutto come faccio ad usare solamente la Radeon? http://pastebin.com/hnsKBZmR
<sergios> grazie a chi mi sa dare una mano! :)
<faciponte> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<robytrevi> enzotib: trovato: gnome-control-center user-accounts
<sergios> scusate, mi vergono un po' della domanda recedente... ho trovato questi driver che penso siano quello che sto cercando! qualcuno li ha installati e sa se funzionano? ho paura di far danni... http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx
<neramarea> come accedo alle impostazioni di avvio automatico? uso gnome-shell
<neramarea> come accedo alle impostazioni di avvio automatico? uso gnome-shell+
<neramarea> nannes?
<sergios> notte a tutti alla prox!
<Miki> Ciao
<Miki> Ho un problema
<Miki> Non riesco ad avviare ubuntu
<Miki> Mi da un messaggio di errore per la gestione dell'energia di gnome, che significa?
<Miki> Chi mi può aiutare?
<Miki> Ciao tanino
<tanino> ciao a tutti .. ho installato ubuntu 12.04  mi sono collegato al mio wifi ho messo la pass fin qui tutto ok .. appena apro firefox o chromium nn riesce a visualizzare le pagine solo collegando il cavo direttamente tutto funziona aiutino? grazie
<Miki> Come posso risolvere?
<tanino> cosa miki?
<Miki> Ciao
<tanino> ciao
<Miki> Ho un problema con l'avvio
<tanino> heeh anche io ho dei problemini
<tanino> cmq scrivi il tuo problema
<Miki> Non so perché ma non mi fa più entrare con la schermata viola
<Miki> Me ne appare una nata
<Miki> Ops...nera
<tanino> viola?
<Miki> Quando carica
<jester-> fa vedere nel pastebin la risposta di: lspci | grep -i network
<tanino> posso riproporre la mia domanda?
<jester-> fa vedere nel pastebin la risposta di: lspci | grep -i network
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<tanino> pultroppo e parecchio che nn uso piu Linux dovresti aiutarmi
<tanino> col terminale?
<jester-> tanino: apri un terminale, digita il comando e segui le istruzioni di ubot per il pastebin
<tanino> ok
<Miki> Jester dici a me?
<jester-> Miki: sei tanino 2 ?
<jester-> Miki: cosa hai fatto appena prima del problema
<Miki> All'avvio mi da la sessione netbook edition perché?
<tanino> questa e' la risposta Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 100
<Miki> Ciao jester, mi puoi aiutare?
<jester->  lspci | grep -i wifi
<jester-> Miki: spiega il problema
<tanino> mi dice not found
<jester-> tanino: la wifi è integrata o usb
<tanino> integrato
<tanino> se stacco il cavo nn va piu' nulla
<jester-> il cpmando non risponde not found, male che vada torna al prompt
<Miki> Si,all'avvio mi da un errore di installazione:la configurazione per default della gestione di energia di gnome non può essere installata correttamente
<jester-> tanino: metti sul patebin il solo:lspci
<jester-> !paste | tanino
<ubot-it> tanino: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> Miki: avvia in modalità ripsristio e vai in shell di root
<jester-> Miki: apt-get update
<tanino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1015611/
<jester-> Miki:  dpkg --coonfigure -a
<jester-> Miki: apt-get -f install
<jester-> Miki: apt-get upgrade
<jester-> tanino:  semplicemente lspci
<tanino> ok
<jester-> tanino: non
<tanino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1015614/
<jester-> è una intel e covrebbe andare correttamente fai vedere la rissposta rfkill list
<Miki> Non mi da la lettera "l" e non ho il laptop connesso
<jester-> Miki: ??
<jester-> tanino: rfkill list
<tanino> sul terminale?
<jester-> e dove se no
<Miki> Dicevi jester!
<tanino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1015618/
<jester-> <jester-> Miki: avvia in modalità ripsristio e vai in shell di root con rete
<jester-> <jester-> Miki: apt-get update
<jester-> <jester-> Miki:  dpkg --coonfigure -a
<jester-> <jester-> Miki: apt-get -f install
<jester-> <jester-> Miki: apt-get upgrade
<jester-> tanino: adesso  iwconfig
<tanino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1015620/
<jester-> tanino: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<tanino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1015623/
<jester-> tanino: la wifi funza, clicca destro l'icona rete in alto a desrta e vai in modifica reti
<Miki> Fatto
<jester-> Miki: ha aggiornato qualcosa?
<tanino> fatto
<jester-> tanino: vain reste senza fili, clicca e poi in modifica
<tanino> fatto
<Miki> Ma non e connesso alla rete
<jester-> Miki:  dal menu ripristino devi nadare in root con rete
<Miki> Si, ci sono
<jester-> Miki: ping libero.it
<jester-> pinga?
<Miki> La tastiera fa i capricci e non mi da la elle
<jester-> e che ci posso fare
<jester-> tanino: ci sei ?
<tanino> si ti sto aspettando
<Miki> Già
<jester-> tanino: entra nel tab ipv4
<tanino> fatto
<jester-> tanino: scegli dhcp solo indirizzi
<tanino> fatto
<Miki> Aspe che riprovo
<jester-> tanino: nella casella server dns scrivi: 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<jester-> spazio dopo la virgola
<jester-> tanino: salva e controlla nel tab sicurezza se la pass è giusta
<tanino> dove trovo tap sicurezza?
<jester-> tanino: li in wifi
<jester-> dove c'è ipv4 etc etc
<tanino> si e' giusta
<jester-> tanino: hai salvato?
<tanino> si
<jester-> tanino:  da icona clicca sinistro, sconnetti la filo e coonetti la wifi
<tanino> sono in wifi provo
<tanino> niente la stessa cosa mi dice sempre in attesa di una risposta
<Miki> Jester ci sono
<Miki> Cosa devo fare
<jester-> tanino:  ping libero.it
<jester-> Miki: rileggi sopra
<tanino> fatto
<jester-> tanino: pinga?
<tanino> col cavo si
<tanino> asp pprovo in wifi
<jester-> tanino: devi fare in wifi
<tanino> si
<jester-> tanino: riavvia il pc col cavo staccato
<Miki> Ok, unknown host libero.it
<tanino> niente mi dice sempre in attesa di risposta
<jester-> tanino: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Miki> Jester unknown host libero.it
<Miki> Ed ora?
<tanino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1015644/
<jester-> tanino: non hai fatto quel che ti ho indicato prima, altrimenti ci sarebbero i dns li dentro
<tanino> si che lo fatto rivedo
<jester-> nameserver 127.0.0.1   non vai da nessuna parte
<Miki> Jester
<jester-> tanino: controlla
<jester-> Miki: sei connesso col filo?
<tanino> in server dns ho scritto cosi 8.8.8.8, spazio 8.8.4.4
<Miki> No
<jester-> tanino:  ma non ci sono in /etc/resolv.conf
<jester-> li scrive li
<tanino> nn  saprei
<jester-> tanino:  hai dhcp solo indirizzi?
<tanino> automatico dhcp solo indirizzi
<jester-> tanino: dove li hai scritti i dns
<Miki> Non sono connesso,adesso uso iPhone ed ho connessione wifi
<tanino> in server dns
<jester-> Miki:  dhclient wlan0
<Miki> Il pc con problemi e senza filo di connessione
<jester-> Miki: ce l'ha wifi?
<jester-> tanino:  secondo me non navighi manco col filo con quel dns
<tanino> col filo sto navigando
<Miki> Si
<jester-> tanino: hai pacioccato resolv.conf per caso?
<jester-> tanino: impossibile navigare con quel dns o hai abilitato un proxy
<tanino> nn ho fatto nulla il sistema e' nuovo di zecca
<tanino> in cliennt dhcp devo scriverci qualcosa?
<jester-> tanino: e di solito in dhcp ci scrive l'ip del router mai visto nameserver 127
<jester-> tanino: sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<tanino> ok
<jester-> tanino:  cancella namesrever 127.sticazz e metto
<jester-> nameserver 8.8.8.8
<jester-> nameserver 8.8.4.4
<jester-> e salva
<tanino> da dove lo devo cancellare?
<jester-> tanino: sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<jester-> cosa hai
<tanino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1015654/
<Miki> Jester:ho problemi con la elle
<Miki> Altro modo?
<jester-> tanino: sostituisci 127.0.0.1 con 8.8.8.8 e aggiungi sotto nameserve 8.8.4.4
<jester-> Miki: se la tastiera ti ha lasciato
<tanino> dal terminale non posso cambiarlo
<tanino> scusa la mia ignoranza
<jester-> tanino: ti si è aperto l'editor
<Miki> Lo so, una elle la recupero in una riga precedente, ma due e troppo
<tanino> si
<jester-> tanino: qunidi modifica a salva
<tanino> ok
<Miki> Non c'è altro modo?
<tanino> fatto
<tanino> devo provare?
<jester-> tanino:  env | grep -i proxy
#ubuntu-it 2012-05-31
<Miki> Dai jester aiutano
<jester-> tanino: env | grep -i http
<jester-> tanino: env | grep -i ftp
<jester-> env | grep -i proxy
<jester-> cosa rispondono
<jester-> Miki: se la tastiera non ti fa la elle cosa ci posso fare
<tanino> nn mi da niente
<jester-> tanino: prova un po la wifi
<tanino> ok
<tanino> niente da fare
<tanino> ci mette troppo tempo
<jester-> apre le pagine o no
<tanino> no
<jester-> tanino: controlla in modifica connessioni ipv4 della cavo
<jester-> tanino: e dai sudo rfkill unblock all
<tanino> fatto
<jester-> la filo è in dhcp?
<jester-> tanino:  prendi da un normale router?
<tanino> si
<tanino> ho due scatole
<jester-> non mi spiego il 127.0.01
<tanino> nn saprei
<tanino> cosa posso fare con il ruter
<jester-> tanino: due scatole?
<tanino> si
<jester-> cioè?
<tanino> si da una prendo internet tv ecc...
<tanino> e il ruter
<tanino> e colegata a uqella
<tanino> quella
<jester-> quale delle 2 mand ala wifi
<tanino> la seconda netgear
<jester-> tanino: è un access point?
<jester-> tanino: il cavo è sul rutter?
<tanino> si
<jester-> tanino: mi sa che hai l'access configurato male
<tanino> cosa posso fare?
<jester-> ndevi avere gateway su ip del rutter
<jester-> tanino: entraci e controlla
<tanino> come ci entro?
<jester-> per quello la vao va e la wifi no
<jester-> tanino: ha un ip e ci entri col browser
<jester-> http:://ip.dello.sca.tolo
<jester-> tanino: l'ip lo trovi sul manuale
<tanino> asp
<jester-> tanino: e sul man trovi anche come configurarlo
<tanino> cosa devo cambiare una volta entrato?
<jester-> tanino: il gateway
<jester-> tanino: che è ip del router, che marca è il rutter
<tanino> scusami ma xche' con il mio mac funziona?
<tanino> o windows?
<jester-> tanino:  con quel namederver non vai da nessuna parte
<jester-> manco col filo
<nannes> ahah oggi traffico notturno :D
<tanino> col filo navigo una meraviglia
<jester-> magari nannes lo sa
<tanino> ciao nannes
<jester-> tanino: impossibile con quel 127..0..0.1
<jester-> a meno  di conf particolari
<nannes> ciao. Che cosa devo sapere?
<jester-> gli va i lfilo e non la wifi intel che da iwlist funza correttamente e in resolv.conf ha nameserver 127.0.0.1
<jester-> il bello è che dice di navigare col filo
<tanino> si adesso sono col filo
<nannes> :/
<jester-> tanino: cat /etc/environment
<nannes> forse ha un server dns attivo... però nel caso dovrebbe saperlo!
<jester-> tanino:  da wifi ping 173.194.35.178
<tanino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1015670/
<jester-> tanino: e il bello è che quando stacchi o riavvii non ti si vede uscire dal canale
<jester-> stacca il filo, collega la wifi e dai ping 173.194.35.178
<jester-> tanino: e in firefox http://173.194.35.178
<tanino> mi leggete?
<tanino> niente
<tanino> col cavo e' un lampo
<jester-> tanino: stacca il cavo
<jester-> tanino: non ti si vede uscire dal canale
<tanino> si adesso l'ho rimesso
<tanino> lo stacco?
<jester-> eh
<jester-> collega la wifi
<jester-> ping 173.194.35.178
<jester-> <jester-> tanino: e in firefox http://173.194.35.178
<tanino> ok sono con wifi
<tanino> mi leggi?
<tanino> ci sei?
<jester-> tanino: la va o no
<tanino> si la prima pagina si apre poi le altre quando clikko niente
<tanino> in attesa di rispsta
<tanino> risposta
<jester-> tanino: e in firefox http://173.194.35.178 apre òa home gdi gogol?
<tanino> si
<jester-> tanino: qiindo sono i dns
<jester-> controlla cat /etv/resolv.conf
<tanino> che faccio?
<tanino> ok
<jester-> tanino: metti la stessa configurazione ipv4 anche nella cavo
<nannes> tanino: non sei mica quel vecchiaccio di tanino_rulez ??
<jester-> o ti pialla il resolv
<tanino> mi dice not found
<tanino> no nn sono io
<nannes> oh scusa allora.. :P
<tanino> non sono hahah quello
<jester-> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<tanino> ok
<tanino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1015687/
<jester-> tanino:  nameserver 8.8.4.4
<jester-> tanino: vai in modifica e metti anche la cavo con duchp solo indirizzi  e server dns 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<jester-> e correggi il file
<nannes> poi prova anche un    nslookup google.it
<tanino> modificato
<jester-> sisema la rete
<jester-> sistema*
<tanino> cioe'?
<jester-> modifica reti,  cavo ipv4
<jester-> solo indirizzi
<jester-> e metti i dns
<tanino> l'ho fatto
<nannes> e cancella pure il pacchetto dnsmasq che può dar problemi lui
<jester-> dovrebbe scriversi in automatico il resoilv.conf
<jester-> tanino: stacca il filo e riavvia il pc
<tanino> ok
<tanino_> niente
<jester-> tanino_:  secondo me hai l'p non configurato
<tanino_> come faccio a configurarlo?
<jester-> o hai un provider particolare tipo fartweb
<tanino_> io vivo in usa
<tanino_> nn vivo in Italia
<nannes> tanino_:  nslookup google.com
<nannes> dpkg -l | grep -i dnsmasq
<jester-> tanino_: dovresti chieder in #ubuntu   i parametri usa sono divertsi da quelli europei
<tanino_> nannes nn succede nulla
<nannes> tanino_: ma ora sei col cavo o con il wifi?
<tanino_> cavo
<nannes> tanino_: va be vieni su #ubuntu che continuiamo li
<tanino_> quello internazzionale?
<nannes> si
<tanino_> ok
<tanino_> io nn parlo inglerse
<nannes> allora no -__-
<tanino_> vabe magari poi appena viene mia moglie ci vado
<nannes> tanino_: quindi.. col cavo, ora, stai navigando bene giusto?
<jester-> sei in ammerega e non parli ammaregano?
<tanino_> si molto benen
<tanino_> e pochissimo che sono qui
<tanino_> gia' mi sono rotto
<nannes> eheh infatti! imbaaralo ch'è importaaant
<nannes> tanino_:  nslookup google.com
<tanino_> mi mandi come si chiama per incollare?
<nannes> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<tanino_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1015699/
<tanino_> grazie
<nannes> tanino_: sudo apt-get remove dnsmasq
<tanino_> fatto ve lo devo incollare?
<nannes> si
<tanino_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1015700/
<nannes> tanino_: sudo apt-get install nmap && nmap localhost
<tanino_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1015702/
<nannes> tanino_: dpkg -l | grep -i bind
<tanino_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1015705/
<nannes> sudo apt-get remove bind9-host dnsutils && sudo apt-get autoremove;echo -e "nameserver 208.67.222.222\nnameserver 208.67.220.220" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf && sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<nannes> Tutto insieme tanino_
<nannes> Copia e incolla poi invio
<tanino_> ascolta come faccio a copiare qui in chat con xchat?
<tanino_> nn riesco
<tanino_> a copiare
<nannes> ma comee ma daii
<nannes> tasto destro > copia
<tanino_> davvero
<frank1000> ciao
<frank1000> ce qualcuno?
<tanino_> selezione quello che devo copiare ma nn ho  l'opsione copia
<nannes> vabbe tanino_ te lo metto in pastebin
<frank1000> posso chiedervi una cosa??
<tanino_> grazie
<frank1000> posso chiedervi una cosa?
<tanino_> si frank di pure
<nannes> tanino_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1015710/   copialo tutto tutto fino alla fine
<frank1000> allora io ho installato ubuntu 12.04, ho installato gnome-session-fallback, poi mate e ora uso unity, con tutti e 3 improvvisamente, non a intervalli regolari, la sessione si chiude e vengo mandato al login scree
<frank1000> come faccio a risolvere sta cosa??
<tanino_> fatto nannes
<nannes> tanino_: fammi vedere l'output
<tanino_> ok
<frank1000> se guardo i log, non è che ci capisco molto, ma penso sia questo l'errore Xorg[1307] general protection ip:7f501fbef0f9 sp:7fffd448db70 error:0 in nvidia_drv.so[7f501fb8d000+6e1000]
<tanino_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1015713/
<frank1000> Gdk-WARNING: gnome-session: Fatal IO error 11 (Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile) on X server :0.#012
<nannes> tanino_: nslookup google.com
<tanino_> nn mi da nente
<nannes> è impossibile tanino_! Nel web navighi?
<tanino_> asp
<tanino_> sono col cavo devo staccarlo?
<nannes> no lascialo!!
<tanino_> si navigo
<nannes> vai qui:
<nannes> http://www.opendns.com/welcome
<tanino_> fatto
<nannes> che dice?
<tanino_> Welcome to OpenDNS!
<tanino_> Your Internet is safer, faster, and smarter
<tanino_> because you're using OpenDNS.
<tanino_> Thank you!
<FloodBotIt2> tanino_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<tanino_> si dimenticato
<nannes> Perfetto... il dns è apposto ora. Devi provare la wireless.
<tanino_> ok stacco il cavo
<nannes> Però se l'hai impostata con il NM crea problemi con il classico resolv.conf
<tanino_> niente nn va
<nannes> cacchiozzo da te sono ancora le 6-7 del pomeriggio, qui son le 3 e 20 di notte XD
<frank1000> che dite devo cambiare distribuzione rigardo quell'errore?
<nannes> frank1000: che driver usi per la scheda video?
<frank1000> nvidia
<nannes> frank1000: quali.. ci son tante versioni
<nannes> dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia
<frank1000> ho messo prima quelli raccomandati e poi l'altro che compare nella lista
<frank1000> 295.40-0ubuntu1 295.33-0ubuntu1
<frank1000> compaiono entrambe
<tanino_> mi arrendo
<nannes> tanino_: guarda che è fatto eh!
<nannes> tanino_: c'è solo il conflitto fra resolv.conf e NetworkManager
<tanino_> e che devo fare?
<nannes> tanino_: che versione di Ubu?
<tanino_> 12.04
<frank1000> attivi risultano aggiornamenti post release, comunque mi crasha al login screen con entrambe
<nannes> tanino_: Come te la imposti la rete di solito ? O lasci fare in automatico?
<tanino_> in automatico
<nannes> tanino_: cat /etc/network/interfaces
<tanino_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1015725/
<nannes> tanino_: da quand'è che non funge sta wireless?
<tanino_> non funziona solo con ubuntu con il mac o windows funziona bene
<frank1000> cercando sul web ho visto che ad altre persone succede quello che succede a me, devo cambiare distribuzione?
<frank1000> e un bug tremendo mi si chiude tutto e torno al login :(
<tanino_> nannes cmq grazie per la paziensa io stacco buona notte
<nannes> va bo.. notte
<nannes> frank1000: che scheda hai?
<frank1000> spetta che te lo dico
<frank1000> geforce gts 240
<nannes> frank: ops mi serve il chip preciso... prova con  lspci | grep -i vga
<frank1000> VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G92 [GeForce GTS 240] (rev a2)
<nannes> frank1000: mm i driver nvidia di solito non rompono..
<nannes> frank1000: siccome è un bel problema, credo che l'ultima spiaggia sia scaricare e installare i driver aggiornati dal sito nvidia
<frank1000> è uguale a questo https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/998545
<nannes> (dopo aver eliminato quelli che hai adesso) Fallo!!!
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 998545 in xorg "Xorg general protection crashes X (dup-of: 973096)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 973096 in nvidia-graphics-drivers "Nvidia driver causes xorg crash" [High,Triaged]
<frank1000> ok li trovo sul sito della nvidia?
<nannes> si...
<frank1000> ok grazie nannes, peccato che non parli di fix per un errore simile nella descrizione, cmq domani li metto speriamo bene
<nannes> frank1000: di niente.. Stai attento a seguire bene le istruzioni però, se no si sbaglia
<nannes> e ricorda di cancellare COMPLETAMENTE gli nvidia che hai ora
<nannes> prima di far tutto
<frank1000> con apt-get remove --purge va bene?
<nannes> si
<frank1000> k :)
<frank1000> ciao notte
<nannes> comunque non impaurirti perchè non cìè la soluzione al bug
<nannes> non vuol dire che non ci sia :D
<frank1000> mi tocca cambiare distribuzione se sussiste
<nannes> frank1000: no basta tenere i driver open
<nannes> ma quello sarà proprio il limite limite
<frank1000> ma funziona compiz e gli altri effetti con quelli open?
<nannes> mmmh bisognerebbe provare
<nannes> però al tuo posto proverei prima gli nvidia aggiornati
<frank1000> mi sono fatto un desktop fighissimo che sembra un videogioco e crasha tutto :(
<frank1000> haha
<frank1000> ok domani provo ciao ora vado
<glpiana> ola
<Odo> Giorno
<giordano> Salve a tutti/e
<giordano> salve ragazzi/e, ho istallato ubuntu 12.04, ma ho come l'impressione che il notebook arranca per via della scheda video, posso provare a fare qualcosa?
<glpiana> giordano, che interfaccia usi?
<giordano> uso unity normale, il pc va bene, ma quando l'accendo impiega un casino per caricarsi e se carico sceenlet me li fa vedere ma dopo mi manda degli errori
<glpiana> giordano, hai provato a usare unity 2d?
<poitelodico> Buongiorno a tutti...
<giordano> si funziona anche quello ma non mi consente di ridurre le icone della dash, e comunque mi da gli stessi errori, non è che devo istallare i driver dell'ati?
<poitelodico> scusate, a chi posso chiedere per un problema di installazione su un netbook?
<giordano> chiedi esponi il problema..
<glpiana> !chiedi  | poitelodico
<ubot-it> poitelodico: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<glpiana> giordano, nella dash non riduci nulla, al massimo sulla barra a sinistra
<glpiana> giordano, in che senso non te le fa ridurre?
<glpiana> ridurre a icona il programma? o intendi porprio la dimensione delle icone?
<giordano> si la barra a sinistra con unity 2d non mi da la possibilità di ridurla, mentre in unity normale si, ho provato ad istallare anche gnome shall ma non mi compare la videata come unity
<poitelodico> OK... sorry! Sto cercando di installare Ubuntu su un netbook sul quale ho già sia Win7 che Android ICS... wubi parte, mi chiede la lingua da usare e il tipo di installazione da fare ma... non dopo aver dato l'OK il PC fa un reboot e torna nella situazione iniziale senza effettuare alcuna operazione. Come devo procedere?
<glpiana> poitelodico, con wubi non fai una vera installazione, lo installi in un file dentro a windows
<poitelodico> glpiana, sì lo so... ho invertito i "casi": questo era il comportamento con la normale installazione contenuta nella Live, se uso wubi all'interno di Win7... mi chiede cosa voglio installare (Ubuntu), la partizione da usare (C:) e la dimensione... ma non capisco perchè, in automatico, mi fa il download della versione amd64 (il netbook ha processore intel atom n455) e nel momento della installazione si blocca dando errore. E
<glpiana> poitelodico, di wubi so poco o niente e ti posso solo indicare la guida:
<glpiana> !wubi | poitelodico
<ubot-it> poitelodico: wubi is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Wubi
<glpiana> poitelodico, se poi ti interessa affrotnare il discorso della installazione normale ne parliamo
<glpiana> *affrontare
<glpiana> giordano, sì la barra laterale del 2d è poco o nulla modificabile. in ogni la domanda era relativa alle prestazioni
<poitelodico> glpiana, la mia intenzione era proprio l'installazione normale ma ci avevo rinunciato non sapendo come risolvere il problema del restart...
<glpiana> poitelodico, non c'è nessun restart nell'installazione normale, se non dopo il termine della installazione stessa
<glpiana> poitelodico, il pc va avviato con il livecd (o la liveusb) inserita e va impostato affinchè avvii dal supporto scelto
<giordano> è come se mancasse di qualcosa, mi spiego lo riavvi e impiega un casino di tempo per caricarsi. se cambio utente e parto con la schemata di xfe a volte mi carica tutto altre volte mi fa vedere solo il desktop
<glpiana> giordano, hai aggiornato il sistema dopo l'installazione?
<poitelodico> glpiana, forse non riesco a spiegarmi io... il pc parte con la live e funziona senza problemi. Quando seleziono l'icona per effettuare l'installazione, mi chiede che lingua utilizzare, effettua il controllo dei requisiti (spazio e connessione internet), mi chiede quale modalità di installazione, scelgo quella "affiancata" a windows... dopodiché il PC fa un reboot in automatico. fin qui è chiaro?
<glpiana> poitelodico, se fa subito reboot vuol dire che la live ha dei problemi. non è quello che deve fare. riscarica la iso, controlla md5 e solo se corretto prepara la live
<glpiana> !release | poitelodico
<ubot-it> poitelodico: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<glpiana> !md5 | poitelodico
<ubot-it> poitelodico: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<poitelodico> ci riprovo... ma quella che ho scaricato l'ho presa proprio dal sito ufficiale...
<glpiana> poitelodico, allora invece di riscaricarla controllane md5
<poitelodico> ok, ci provo. grazie
<giordano> si
<glpiana> giordano, installazione nuova o aggironamento da versione precedente?
<poitelodico> glpiana, verificato md5: OK al 100%
<glpiana> poitelodico, all'avvio del cd premi un tasto, scegli la lingua e fagli fare il check del supporto
<poitelodico> glpiana, risultato del check "Check finished: errors found in 1 files!" come faccio a sapere quale errore e in che file?
<jester-> poitelodico: cd vento male o iso scaricata con errori, controlla md5sum della iso
<poitelodico> jester, ho appena scritto che md5 della iso è OK... provo a rifare la chiavetta d'installazione...
<giordano> l'istallazione è nuova, ora mi devo assentare ci sentiamo tra circa 1.30
<giordano> saluti e grazie a tutti
<steelerLIVE> e di nuovo devo formattare, come faccio a salvare dati in un HDD che non si monta da LIVE  ??
<jester-> steelerLIVE: si dovrebbe montare, senore che il filesystem sia in ext4 o ntfs o fat
<steelerLIVE> jester-: è EXT
<jester-> steelerLIVE: allora se sano la live lo monta
<steelerLIVE> jester-: non lo monta, riporta l'errore.
<jester-> steelerLIVE: steelerLIVE errore specifico?
<steelerLIVE> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<steelerLIVE> jester-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1016052/
<jester-> steelerLIVE: sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<steelerLIVE> jester-: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fsck /dev/sda1 fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2 e2fsck 1.41.14 (22-Dec-2010) /dev/sda1: ripristino del journal Errore durante la lettura del blocco 90753934 (Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read). Ignora l'errore<s>?
<steelerLIVE> jester-:  è andato ?
<jester-> steelerLIVE: è messo male, hai altri dati dentro?
<steelerLIVE> jester-: poca roba.
<jester-> steelerLIVE: si puo formattare?
<steelerLIVE> si formatto va.
<steelerLIVE> jester-: dell'aiuto a dopo
<jester-> steelerLIVE: sudo mkfs.ext4 /d3v/sda1
<jester-> steelerLIVE: sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda1
<steelerLIVE> jester-: lo devo formattare dal terminale?
<jester-> eh fai piu in fretta
<steelerLIVE> jester-:  ma nell'install, non se lo riformatta da se ?
<jester-> steelerLIVE: hai mica detto che ci devi copiare dati? e comunque è ridotto male e l'installare farà fatica a vederlo
<steelerLIVE> ok, formatto dal teminale.
<steelerLIVE> poi faccio l'install
<jester-> ok
<steelerLIVE> jester-: azzo, formattato al volo !
<steelerLIVE> a dpèp
<steelerLIVE> a dopo !
<lilluz82> salve a tutti, mi sapreste consigliare un buon programma di diagnostica  hardware per ubuntu? credo di avere dei grossi problemi di scheda madre/processore/ram
<glpiana> lilluz82, per la ram puoi fargli fare il memtest al boot scegliendo l'opzione dal menu di grub
<glpiana> lilluz82, per sched amadre e processore non saprei. usare il pc e vederne il comportamento è un buon test
<lilluz82> fatto, nessun problema.... fatto sta  che il portatile mi funziona 1 volta su dieci
<jester-> lilluz82: provato ad avviare piu volte con una live?
<lilluz82> e' un problema hardware purtroppo, perche' non mi  parte quasi mai ne windows ne ubuntu, si riavvia da solo
<lilluz82> non posso farlo adesso
<lilluz82> e comunque a volte non mi parte neanche il bios
<lilluz82> puo' essere banalmente la batteria della scheda madre che si e' esaurita?
<jester-> lilluz82: puo essere una periferica farlocca e principalmente hd o cdrom a buone donne
<jester-> lilluz82: è portatile o pc
<lilluz82> portatle
<jester-> lilluz82: comincia ad entrare nel bios e a fare un load setup default
<lilluz82> la cosa assurda e' che tutti i test li passa tranquillamente
<lilluz82> ma non funziona lo stesso... ho provato la diagnostica della bios e  il memtest, funziona tutto
<lilluz82> e non funziona niente :(
<jester-> lilluz82: se da live fa giudizio dovrebbe essere hd ciucco
<jester-> però resetta il bios
<lilluz82> azz
<lilluz82> non credo sia hd, perche a volte non parte manco la bios
<lilluz82> bene che va mi funziona tutto una mezzoretta, poi si bloccano mouse e tastiera e buonanotte
<lilluz82> cmq ho notato che se lo smonto e lo rimonto riprende a funzionare
<lilluz82> per una mezzoretta, come adesso
<jester-> lilluz82: nel senso che pigi il tasto power e non fa una piega?
<jester-> lilluz82: allora sa di problema elettrico o qualche falso contatto
<jester-> se lo squoti si riprende, per un po
<poitelodico> lilluz82: è un portatile con qualche anno sulle spalle? potrebbe essere la CPU che surriscalda... in quel caso puoi provare a rimettere della nuova pasta conduttiva per far dissipare meglio il calore...
<lilluz82> nel senso che i risultati  sono vari: a volte non fa una piega, a volte si accende ma non parte il bios, a volte parte il bios ma non arriva manco al grub, a volte il grub mi fa scegliere il sistema e poi il sistema non parte, a volte il sistema parte e mi dura una mezzoretta a volte parte ma non si avvia... sto uscendopazzo
<lilluz82> si' e' del 2005
<lilluz82> pasta conduttiva? e dove la trovo:? dove la metto?
<jester-> lilluz82: pare che sia da portare in assistenza, sempre che ne valga la pena
<poitelodico> lilluz82: spesso succede che la pasta diventa "secca" e non svolge più bene la sua funzione... oppure prova a togliere e rimettere i/il banco della RAM
<jester-> lilluz82: lo fa anche a freddo o dopo un po che lo usi
<poitelodico> lilluz82: la trovi in negozi di componentistica elettronica... si mette tra la CPU e il relativo dissipatore...
<lilluz82> lo fa anche a secco....
<jester-> poitelodico: i portatili, di solito, ce  l'hanno saldata sulla scheda la cpu
<poitelodico> lilluz82: allora prova la "manovra" della RAM... la togli e la rimetti.
<poitelodico> jester: la CPU può essere saldata (e non c'entra nulla...), ma il dissipatore ce l'hanno comunque
<jester-> lilluz82: è un accero?
<lilluz82> allora, quando lo smontato la prima volta, ho trovato un tappeto persiano  all; interno
<lilluz82> no un inspiron
<lilluz82> inspiron 6400
<lilluz82> fuori garanzia
<poitelodico> lilluz82: nel senso che era pieno di polvere???
<lilluz82> si :D
<jester-> lilluz82: embra piu un problema di alimentazione di qualche componente
<lilluz82> ma adesso e' pulito
<poitelodico> lilluz82: allora l'ipotesi della pasta è ancora più plausibile...
<jester-> se glilo fa  a freddo non dovrebbe essere un problema di temp
<jester-> poi se cambia eventuale pasta male non fa
<poitelodico> jester: infatti... male non fa. comunque, visti i presupposti... io proverei a togliere e rimettere la RAM...
<jester-> fa prima a portarlo in centro dell che ditta seria è
<skricciolo1981> giorno
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: neanche settando l applicazione schermata salva dove voglio io, il tasto stamp, gli screen,oltre che in dashboard non li fa proprio il tasto,l applicazione si invece
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, controlla sulle scorciatoie di tastiera che il tasto stamp sia collegato all'azione
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: ????
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, impostazioni di sistema -> tastiera -> scorciatoie
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: cattura una schermata-------->stamp
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, quindi è impostato. e dovrebbe funzionare. sotto unity funziona?
<skricciolo1981> glpiana:  aspetta
<skricciolo1981> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: http://imagebin.org/214572
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, ebbene? l'avevi già detto
<skricciolo1981> ora riavvio e provo da unity glpiana
<skricciolo1981> gl indifferente se 2d o no?
<skricciolo1981> glpiana:
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: con unity tutto ok cioe appare la schermata per il salvataggio dello screen anche in dash,con gnome shell praticamente non appare quella schermata e salva in immagini e in dash non fa screen
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, non so aiutarti. come già ti ho detto in precedenza non conosco gnome shell e nemmeno mi aggrada
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: ok
<skricciolo1981> grazie lo stesso
<coderblackout> salve
<Aizram> !ciao | coderblackout
<ubot-it> coderblackout: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<coderblackout> exit
<fasos>  buongiono a tutto il canale
<fasos> <fasos> <fasos> ho installato Kmymoney ma in esecuzione la finestra non si adatta al monitor bensì sfora anche quando massimizzo
<fasos> <fasos> <fasos> forse devo caricare il desktop in kde?
<fasos> <fasos> ho come sistema lubuntu
<FloodBotIt2> fasos: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<fasos> chiedo venia sono un novellino
<fasos> qualcuno sa darmi un consiglio?
<fasos> ho installato Kmymoney ma in esecuzione la finestra non si adatta al monitor bensì sfora anche quando massimizzo
<glpiana> !repeat | fasos
<ubot-it> fasos: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<fasos> ok ricevuto un saluto!
<avici> ciao a tutti
<avici> sto riprovando a virtualizzare...seguendo la guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Qemu ma avevo gia provato senza riuscirici...quando credo il disco virtuale con il comando qemu-img create disco-test.img 10G non dovrei vederlo nella lista delle partizioni?
<avici> creo*
<avici> con gparted non lo vedo
<glpiana> avici, immagino tu debba vedere solo il file disco-test.img che tu hai creato
<avici> si
<avici> lo vedo in home
<avici> ok vado avanti seguendo la guida...ma sicuramente tra poco sono ancora qui
<glpiana> quindi c'è. non capisco perchè tu pretenda di vederlo come partizione
<avici> pensavo creasse una partizione
<Holden> avici, ti conviene usare dischi ad espansione dinamica (-f qcow2)
<avici> di scrivete il comando del bot x vedere dove uppare le immagini plz?
<avici> mi*
<avici> holden io x adesso ho usato questi comandi qemu-img create disco-test.img 10G,qemu-system-x86_64 -hda disco-test.img -cdrom nomeiso.iso -m 1024 -boot d qui si mi è aperto un altro terminale che ho chiuso, x poi riaprirlo con qemu-system-x86_64 -hda disco-test.img -m 1024 ma qui ce 1 problema
<avici> !immagini
<avici> !help
<avici> !aiuto
<avici> lol come funziona?
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'immagini'
<ubot-it> http://help.ubuntu-it.org
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<glpiana> !imagebin | avici
<ubot-it> avici: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<avici> grazie glpiana
<avici> glpiana, Holden http://imagebin.org/214582 questo mi viene fuori dopo aver usato i comandi qemu-img create disco-test.img 10G, qemu-system-x86_64 -hda disco-test.img -cdrom nomeiso.iso -m 1024 -boot d , qemu-system-x86_64 -hda disco-test.img -m 1024
<Steeler> formattate, formattate e formattate.
<Holden> avici, che iso stai usando?
<avici> backtrack mi pare si kiami
<glpiana> !chat | avici
<ubot-it> avici: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Holden> avici, non sembra bootable
<glpiana> sorry
<glpiana> :D
<avici> glpiana?
<glpiana> letto male
<Holden> avici, hai una iso di ubuntu?
<avici> Holden che dici provo con un altro os?
<avici> si ho anche xp
<glpiana> avici, ma non puoi lasciare scritto nomeiso.iso nel comando
<avici> si glpiana nel terminale ho scritto giusto
<Holden> avici, xp non saprei, ma una qualunque iso di ubuntu dovrebbe andare
<glpiana> avici, e la iso è nella directory in cui ti trovi ora?
<Holden> avici, del disco hda non hai bisogno per provare solo la iso comunque
<avici> la iso è in home, assieme al disco-test.iso ke mi ha creato
<avici> Holden: non ho capito avici, del disco hda non hai bisogno per provare solo la iso comunque
<avici> il disco hda è quello ke ho creato?
<Holden> avici, se hai una iso e la vuoi solo provare (non installare) puoi avviarla come: qemu-system-x86_64 -cdrom  disco.iso -m 1024 .boot d
<Holden> -boot d*
<avici> ok quindi prendo la iso di ubuntu e la provo cosi
<Holden> si
<avici> se funziona è xke era la distro che volevo montare ke ha problemi?
<Holden> avici, noterai che senza kvm è molto lento comunque
<Holden> avici, beh bisogna vedere se quella iso era avviabile o no
<avici> Holden ma io voglio farlo con kvm....ho preso la cpu apposta
<Holden> avici, beh è semplice, che cpu hai?
<avici> intel i5
<Holden> avici, lancia  grep -E '^flags.*(vmx|svm)' /proc/cpuinfo
<avici> Holden: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1016271/
<Holden> avici, sudo modprobe -v kvm
<Holden> o kvm-intel forse nel tuo caso
<avici> Holden: sudo modprobe -v kvm-intel quindi?
<Holden> si, dovrebbe caricare kvm e kvm-intel
<avici> mi ha chiesto la pass ma poi nn ho avuto altri output
<Holden> hmm, forse era caricato. prova  lsmod | grep kvm
<avici> si qualcosa avevo gia fatto Holden
<avici> Holden: kvm_intel              61643  0  kvm                   383954  1 kvm_intel
<Holden> ok, il modulo è caricato. puoi lanciare qemu con:  qemu-system-x86_64 -cdrom  disco.iso -m 1024 -boot d -enable-kvm
<avici> Holden: scusa ma in disco.iso devo mettere il disco creato o la iso dell s.o?
<Holden> la iso del SO
<avici> ah ok...provo con xp xo...ubuntu la ho sull altro pc  casomai ke nn va recupero quella
<Holden> avici, ok, oppure puoi scaricare una di quelle iso piccole (tipo 100-200mb) per fare un test veloce
<avici> beh dai gia ke la ho provo con quella
<avici> al max ne scarico 1
<avici> uhm
<avici> Holden: http://imagebin.org/214584
<Holden> avici, funziona, ovviamente se lo vuoi installare devi usare  -hda immagine.img  per fornirgli un hd
<avici> Holden ma secondo te xke nn sn riuscito ad installare quella distro?dopo averla scaricata ho fatto il check md5 e corrispondeva
<Holden> avici, magari riprova. diceva che il cd (ovvero la iso) non era avviabile
<avici> provo senza installarla
<Holden> avici, link da dove l'hai scaricata?
<avici> la ho presa dal sito ufficiale scaricata da torrent
<avici> spetta
<Holden> avici, ne vedo diverse versioni, se hai preso una iso a 32 o 64bit (e non la versione per arm) dovrebbe funzionare
<avici> io ho preso la r1 desktop gnome 64bit
<avici> Holden
<Holden> avici, hmm, forse perchè più che un cd è un dvd, sono 2031Mb
<avici> si
<avici> 2gb
<avici> e che cambia scusa?
<Holden> a dire il vero non saprei se il dvd funziona con qemu, immagino di si ma non ne sono sicuro
<Holden> da quanto ne so lui emula un cd-rom standard
<Holden> avici, se hai voglia di controllare c'è un'ottima documentazione http://qemu.weilnetz.de/qemu-doc.html
<avici> è in tedesco?
<Holden> no, inglese
<avici> si visto
<Holden> premendo ctrl-f e cercando dvd non trovo nulla...
<avici> uhm
<avici> quindi dovrei usare un alternativa a qemu?
<Holden> no... magari cerca un pò su google o chiedi sul canale di qemu. io non l'ho mai fatto, ma di sicuro c'è un modo
<avici> un altra cosa,adesso sto aspettando ke finisca di installare xp...ma dopo dove vado x aprirlo la prossima volta'
<Holden> avici, devi avviare l'emulatore senza cdrom, e come hda metti l'immagine su cui stai installando
<Holden> tipo:  qemu-system-x86_64 -hda xp.img -m 1024 -boot d -enable-kvm
<Holden> anzi senza -boot d
<avici> azz io lo ho installato scrivedo qemu-system-x86_64 -hda disco-test.img -cdrom XP_Share10s.iso -m 1024 -boot d
<Holden> ok, allora sta installando in disco-test.img
<Holden> puoi sempre rinominarlo se ti serve
<hallino1> ciao a tutti ragazzi, il mio ubuntu 12.04 funzionava tranquillamente, ho riavviato e puff.. La barra laterale e in alto di unity non compaiono più.. Tramite synaptic ho provato a reinstallare i pacchetti di unity ma senza successo.. Avete qualche pallida idea?
<hallino1> Addirittura ora non mi funzionano neanche le tty e il terminale non si apre neanche per sogno..
<avici> Holden: nn fa niente se nel comando nn ho scritto -enable-kvm ?
<Holden> avici, andrà solo 10 volte più lento...
<intore> ciao glpiana, ho risolto installando la 11.10. ora ho un'altra piccola cosa da sistemare. quando mi loggo con un utente remoto compare come nome in alto a destra System User. hai idea di come fargli mettere il vero nome utente?
<avici> Holden come disinstallo il so ke sto installando appena ha finito?lol
<Holden> avici, basta cancellare disco-test.img
<avici> e poi riscrivo il comando qemu-system-x86_64 -hda disco-test.img -cdrom XP_Share10s.iso -m 1024 -enable-kvm
<avici> Holden dici di riprovare a scaricare l'altro os in vrs 32bit?mi pare siano 1gb
<avici> Holden ci 6 ancora?
<ZioScar> errore di segmentazione (core dump creato) questo è l'errore quando cerco di aprire un'applicazione, come posso risolvere?
<ZioScar> errore di segmentazione (core dump creato) questo è l'errore quando cerco di aprire un'applicazione, come posso risolvere?
<glpiana> ZioScar, che applicazione?
<ZioScar> glpiana, nvclock_gtk
<glpiana> nvclock-gtk - Overclock an NVIDIA card (GTK+ interface)
<glpiana> ZioScar, installato dai repository?
<ZioScar> glpiana, YES
<glpiana> ZioScar, che driver nvidia usi?
<ZioScar> glpiana, quello raccomandato
<glpiana> ZioScar, non so dirti
<ZioScar> glpiana, tranzollo
<nikk> ciao ragazzi
<nikk> dovrei rimuovere dai runlevels diversi servizi,qualcuno sa darmi un indicazione?
<enzotib> nikk, man update-rc.d per quelli NON upstart, vi /etc/init/* per gli altri
<nikk> enzotib: come capisco se sono upstart o meno?
<enzotib> nikk, se sono in /etc/init sono upstart, altrimeni no
<enzotib> altrimenti*
<nikk> enzotib: bene, per quelli upstart devo cambiare da start on a start off o c'è altro?
<enzotib> nikk, io piuttosto toglierei il 2 dalla lista
<enzotib> che è il runlevel di default
<nikk> enzotib: ok, provo e vediamo
<nikk> a tra poco
<enzotib> nikk, http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/
<Bithunter> buonasera a tutti
<Bithunter> con kubuntu come faccio a cambiare la schermata di accesso ? mha???
<Bithunter> con kubuntu come faccio a cambiare la schermata di accesso ? mha???
<Ab3L> Bithunter: intendi quella in cui fai il login o quella che arriva subito dopo? o quella che arriva prima del login?
<Bithunter> quella dove inserisco nome utente e pw
<Ab3L> Bithunter: dipende. diversi temi di login sono da scaricare ed installare a mano caricando il file. altri basta un click.
<Ab3L> Bithunter: intanto avvia impostazioni di sistema.
<Bithunter> fatto
<Bithunter> poi sono andato in : schermata di accesso...
<Ab3L> poi clicca su schermata d'accesso e vai nella scheda "tema"
<Bithunter> ok
<Bithunter> ci sono
<Bithunter> poi...
<Ab3L> in basso ci stanno tre pulsanti: installa, rimuovi, scarica.
<Bithunter> ok..
<Bithunter> scarica..
<Bithunter> scelgo il tema... per esempio...
<Ab3L> esatto. scegli il tema e tenti d'installarlo col pulsante "installa" nella nuova finestra (ma non sempre funziona)
<Bithunter> esatto
<Bithunter> infatti non compare nella lista
<Bithunter> quindi?
<Ab3L> allora devi procurarti il file del tema, scaricarlo sul tuo pc e invece di scegliere "scarica" scegli "installa" quando ti trovi nella schermata precedente.
<Ab3L> scegliendo "installa nuovo tema" ti si apre una finestra da cui puoi cercare il file del tema login che hai scaricato.
<Ab3L> Bithunter: di che tema login si tratta?
<Bithunter> Kubuntu Sitter KDM
<Ab3L> Bithunter: hai l'indirizzo http del tema?
<Bithunter> vedo
<Ab3L> Bithunter: almeno per sapere dove lo hai trovato...
<hallino1> jester-, ping
<jester-> hallino1: cu fu
<hallino1> jester-, uh?
<Bithunter> http://opendesktop.org/content/show.php?content=150704
<manzamanna> ciao
<hallino1> jester-, volevo solo chiederti, siccome ho tanta fortuna e domani devo partire per il meeting di ubuntu-it, dopo un upgrade dei vari aggiornamenti oggi ho avuto un problema.. Improvvisamente unity non va e ora che tento di riaccendere mi dice che unity si è chiuso inaspettatamente.. Sai qualche possibile soluzione? (newlife mi ha detto di chiedere a te :D)
<Ab3L> Bithunter: lo hai già scaricato? altrimenti, se non lo hai già scaricato, scaricalo cliccando su download e salvalo in un posto facile da ritrovare.
<jester-> hallino1: subito dopo un upgrade?
<Bithunter> lo scarico in un posto dove lo trovo...
<Bithunter> fatto
<manzamanna> devo fare una snapshot dell'installazione su btrfs, non capisco come sia la configurazione iniziale dei subvolumes, mi date una dritta?
<Bithunter> Ab3: ci sono
<Bithunter> Ab3L: ci sono
<hallino1> jester-, esatto
<Ab3L> Bithunter: quindi risolto?
<hallino1> jester-, ho provato a fare i vari comandi di unity --reset o unity --replace ma niente di niente..
<Bithunter> no...ahahahaha ci sono significa: ho scaricato il file :)
<hallino1> jester-,  mi è caduto l'occhio quando ho fatto il sudo apt-get upgrade.. Si aggiornava un pacchetto che è possibile ritrovarlo tramite synaptic cercando unity.. gir1. qualcosa, non ricordo bene il suo nome completo
<manzamanna> inpratica prima avevo @ e @home, ora ho @/@_cleancompleteinstall e @/@_cleancompleteinstall. il primo di / ed il secondo di /home
<Ab3L> Bithunter: ok. ritorni in "impostazioni sistema" --- "schermata di accesso" --- scheda "tema"
<Bithunter> ok...
<Ab3L> Bithunter: questa volta clicchi sul bottone "installa un nuovo tema"
<manzamanna> join #ubuntu
<manzamanna> lol
<Ab3L> Bithunter: ti si apre una finestra che ti chiede il percorso del file che hai appena scaricato.
<Bithunter> ottimoooo
<Bithunter> fatto grazie
<jester-> hallino1: parti in ripristino e vai in tty root
<Bithunter> quindi... scaricarli direttamente dalla finestra di dialogo non si sa dove va a finire
<hallino1> jester-,  argh, mi costerebbe spegnere questo pc..
<hallino1> jester-, una volta che sono lì? Cosa devo fare? :)
<jester-> hallino1: sudo apt-get update poi apt-get -f install e in fine sudo apt-get upgrade
<Bithunter> Ab3: scarico il tema dalla finestra di dialogo ma dove va a finire?
<Ab3L> Bithunter: ora è caricato, ma non è attivo. ricordati di selezionarlo e di cliccare su "applica".
<Bithunter> certo...
<Bithunter> :)
<hallino1> jester-,  ok provo?
<Bithunter> Ab3L: grazie mille della tua attenzione...
<Ab3L> <Bithunter> quindi... scaricarli direttamente dalla finestra di dialogo non si sa dove va a finire <--- beh, da qualche parte vanno a finire. dovrei cercare, ma il fatto è che da quella finestra di dialogo, non sempre si installano.
<hallino1> jester-, (grazie comunque), provo subito
<Bithunter> oki
<Bithunter> ok
<Bithunter> piano piano vedo di scoprire dove
<Bithunter> Ab3L: ora esco... devo andare via... Grazie tante di nuovo
<Bithunter> Ciao a tutti alla prox
<Ab3L> prego
<hallino1> jester-,  non funziona niente perchè se vado da ripristino, mi dice che non riesce a risolvere gli indirizzi web e ha un blocco sulla scrittura.. Se provo da tty normale, dopo aver fatto l'update, anche se faccio gli altri comandi non risolve nulla perchè non trovano degli upgrade da fare
<hallino1> jester-,  ho provato a fare da terminale sudo apt-get purge unity e poi sudo apt-get install unity ubuntu-desktop ma niente neanche stavolta
<jester-> hallino1: unity --reset
<hallino1> jester-, l'ho fatto anche prima, ma non risolve nulla
<jester-> !gnomereset
<ubot-it> Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<jester-> !compizreset
<ubot-it> per resettare compiz alle impostazioni di partenza, apri un terminale e scrivi: gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1
<jester-> hallino1: sudo dpkg --coonfigure -a
<hallino1> jester-, non ho gnome.. Devo fare lo stesso quei comandi?
<jester-> zi
<jester->  hallino1 installa gnome-session-fallback e usa poi il classic se hai urgenza
<hallino1> jester-,  fatto i comandi di reset, riavvio
<hallino1> jester-, tutto sembra essere ripartito.. Grazie mille! :D
<jester-> :D
<hallino1> jester-,  quelle cartelle fallate, posso cancellarle? :D
<jester-> si
<jester-> le ha riformate a default
<hallino1> jester-,  ottimo, grazie ancora.. Mi hai salvato dal pre-meeting ubuntu-it :D
<jester-> hallino1: dov lo fanno il meeting
<hallino1> jester-,  bologna 2 giugno
<hallino1> jester-, Hotel Ramada Encore
<skricciolo1981> sera
<hallino1> jester-, riavvio per verificare se tutto è di nuovo ok
<skricciolo1981> scusate sosempre io,da oggi qualsiasi video apro l audio gratta fastdiosamente,sia con il lettore di default,che con vlv,ieri gli stessi video non davano questo problema,e se swiccio su tv,essendo il mio un monitor tv,non ho problema
<skricciolo1981> *vlc
<skricciolo1981> dimenticavo,da pangolino gnome-shell
 * Steeler Dokken - Young Girls
<jackjjd> ciao
<jackjjd> quale desktop manager mi consigliate fra lightdm e gdm ? (non uso il wm di ubuntu, ma gnome e altri )
<jackjjd> vorrei scegliere il più leggero
<neramarea> 'sera. dacchè uso gnome-shell, nel memenu non c'è "applicazioni d'avvio" (gnome-session-properties). c'è modo di aggiungerlo?
<porkpig> eila
<porkpig> c'è nessuno in casa?
<filo1234> !nessuno | porkpig
<ubot-it> porkpig: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<porkpig> ok grazie , chiedo scusa per i modi , ma non sono molto pratico
<porkpig> provo ad esporre il mio problema: devo modificare il file mpd.conf per poter collegare il mio laptop ad un DAC NuForce uDAC2 , ma pare che io non disponga dei permessi per poter modificare tale file. Come potrei fare?Grazie
<tre5> salve
<lom> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<antonio__> hjyj
<robytrevi> ciao a tutti
<neramarea> 'sera. dacchè uso gnome-shell, nel memenu non c'è "applicazioni d'avvio" (gnome-session-properties). c'è modo di aggiungerlo?
<neramarea> vabbè, l'ho aggiunto al menù "altro" con alacarte. però mi par una pecca pesante...
<anduci> ciao a tutti
<anduci> nn riesco a configurare la scheda di rete su virtualbox
<anduci> os primario ubuntu, os installato su vm windows xp
<convolution> salve
<convolution> una domanda
<convolution> col comando ln mi succede una cosa abbastanza strana
<convolution> se creo un hard link sul desktop da una qualsiasi directory, il file sul desktop risulta danneggiato
<convolution> esempio: supponiamo di essere nella posizione /home/utente/ e di avere in questa directory il file esempio.txt
<convolution> ln esempio.txt ../file.txt
<convolution> e apro il file sul desktop, non me lo apre
<dod> -t, --target-directory=DIRECTORY
<dod>               specify the DIRECTORY in which to create the links
<coderblackout> buonasera gente
<coderblackout> Non riesco ad installare Metasploit framework perchè dice che la porta 50505 è gia in uso... l'applicazione che l'usava l'ho disinstallata. però mi è rimasta la porta aperta nei servizi, come la elimino?
<anduci> ciao a tutti
<anduci> nn riesco a configurare la scheda di rete su virtualbox
<anduci> os primario ubuntu, os installato su vm windows xp
#ubuntu-it 2012-06-01
<frankz> ue froci io mi chiamo francesco idini chi mi entra nel computer per primo gli ammazzo la famiglia
<frank232323> allora chi mi entra nel computer E MI POWNA faccie di cazzo? VI SCOPO TUTTA LA FAMIGLIA AHAHAH MERDE
<frank232323> STO CAZZO
<skricciolo1981> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<neramarea> 'giorno. guaio: avvio ubuntu, ma dopo aver inserito la pwd in lighdm, mi riporta allo stesso lightdm...
<glpiana> neramarea, in seguito a cosa? non dire "non ho fatto nulla perchè già sappiamo che riempi il tuo sistema di repository esterni
<neramarea> (nella schermata nera di transizione appare qualcosa tipo "broken pae") glpiana dopo una reinstallazione di virtualbox
<glpiana> neramarea, riesci ad avviar ein recovery mode?
<neramarea> no. ora sono in live
<glpiana> !grub | neramarea
<ubot-it> neramarea: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<neramarea> mh, spetta "no"... non ho provato in recovery
<glpiana> neramarea, segui la guida fino a chroot
<glpiana> chroot incluso poi chiamami
<neramarea> ok glpiana
<neramarea> glpiana ci sono
<glpiana> neramarea, scrivi: dpkg --configure -a
<neramarea> ok
<neramarea> ma non è successo nulla
<glpiana> neramarea, scrivi lspci | grep -i vga
<neramarea> fatto
<glpiana> neramarea, mostrami l'output, dai
<neramarea> sì, scusa... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1017469/
<glpiana> neramarea, usi i driver nvidia presi dal sito?
<neramarea> glpiana se non ricordo male sì
<glpiana> neramarea, allora reinstallali
<neramarea> ma da live?
<glpiana> neramarea, li hai tenuti da qualche parte sulla tua installazione?
<neramarea> e chi se lo ricorda...
<glpiana> neramarea, hai una 32 o una 64 bit?
<neramarea> 32
<glpiana> neramarea, scrivi: pwd        e copia cosa esce
<neramarea> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1017478/
<glpiana> neramarea, scrivi: cd /tmp
<neramarea> ok
<glpiana> neramarea, scrivi: wget http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/295.53/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-295.53.run
<neramarea> installati
<neramarea> (cioè... salvati)
<glpiana> neramarea, segui dalla guida la procedura di chiusura di chroot, da exit fino al riavvio
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> salvati o installati?
<neramarea> salvati, credo. devo lanciare qualcosa per installarli?
<neramarea> sh eccetera?
<glpiana> neramarea, sì, come ogni volta che li hai installati
<neramarea> runlevel failed to run... devo preoccuparmi o vado avnti comunque?
<glpiana> neramarea, dammi un contesto per cortesia
<neramarea> ho dato sh +x NVIDIA-Linux-x86-295.53.run , è partita l'installazione, ma è apparso l'avviso WARNING: Skipping the runlevel check (the utility `runlevel` failed               to run).
<glpiana> neramarea, boh, vai avanti
<neramarea> installazione fallita http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1017482/
<glpiana> neramarea, riavvia e vai in recovery mode e riprova da lì
<neramarea> ok. mal che vada ci rivediamo. ciau
<neramarea> glpiana. in recovery non si avvia...
<glpiana> neramarea, dove si blocca?
<neramarea> mah, ho riprovato più volte... una riga che dice usb 6.1...
<neramarea> però dando ctrl alt canc riesco a vedere il prompt, finchè non si riavvia
<neramarea> glpiana e se provo con un disco d'avvio e "ripara un sistema danneggiato"?
<neramarea> son disperato...
<glpiana> neramarea, io non ho capito come fai ogni 5 giorni a trovarti col sistema a balle
<glpiana> cioè una mezza idea ce l'ho, perchè ho visto cos ametti tra i tuoi sorgenti software
<glpiana> ma non capisco che gusto ci provi
<neramarea> smanetto troppo... solo che stavolta non posso permettermi di riasfaltare tutto... troppa roba scaricata e nessun backup...
<neramarea> eh, glpiana... mi piace vedere i sistemi operativi DA DENTRO...
<neramarea> dici che la si trova una soluzione?
<glpiana> neramarea, se neanche si avvia da recovery dopo il dpkg --configure -a non so che fare
<dod> neramarea. procurati un secondo disco e un disco esterno usb. i dati li salvi sempre su quello esterno. sul disco vecchio tieni un so da smanettare e sul nuovo un so integro.
<dod> un esterno ti ci vuole in ogni caso. con una live puoi accedere alla home del disco fisso e spostare i dati.
<dod> 9 su 10 a smanettare con i driver finisce che devi piallare l'hd e rimettere il sistema.
<enzotib> !rootirc | Guest88085
<ubot-it> Guest88085: Non è tecnicamente un nostro problema, ma usare root per chattare su irc è una Idea Pessima. In effetti, fare qualsiasi cosa come root quando root non è necessario non è una buona pratica, specialmente con software che si connette a Internet.
<Guest88085> ciao a tutti.
<Guest88085> Si ne sono consapevole, ma dal sistema che sto usando non ho alto utente a disposizione
<neramarea> glpiana mi riposti il link di nvidia?
<glpiana> <glpiana> neramarea, scrivi: wget http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/295.53/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-295.53.run
<neramarea> ma perchè ora mi da questo? root@ubuntu:/# wget http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/295.53/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-295.53.run --2012-06-01 09:38:47--  http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/295.53/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-295.53.run Risoluzione di us.download.nvidia.com (us.download.nvidia.com)... fallito: Nome o servizio sconosciuto. wget: impossibile risolvere l'indirizzo dell'host "us.download.nvidia.com"
<neramarea> ops, scusate... non ho copiato il link di paste!
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<neramarea> ola, jester_
<neramarea> ola, jester-
<jester-> aiò neramarea
<neramarea> ho combinato un altro guaio
<jester-> ma va
<skricciolo1981> scusate sosempre io,da oggi qualsiasi video apro l audio gratta fastdiosamente,sia con il lettore di default,che con vlv,ieri gli stessi video non davano questo problema,e se swiccio su tv,essendo il mio un monitor tv,non ho problema
<skricciolo1981> *vlc
<giordano> salve a tutti/e, provo ad installare draftsigth con ubuntu sof. center ma mi da errore cosaposso fare?
<TaLaDo> skricciolo1981, e cosa hai fatto oggi di diverso da ieri?
<skricciolo1981> talado niente
<skricciolo1981> spero e credo
<TaLaDo> skricciolo1981, non credo che se non hai fatto niente sia cambiato qualcosa autonomamente
<skricciolo1981> TaLaDo: allora non lo so
<skricciolo1981> TaLaDo: qualcosa involontariamente
<TaLaDo> skricciolo1981, lo usi solo tu quel pc?
<skricciolo1981> TaLaDo: si
<TaLaDo> skricciolo1981, l'unica cosa che posso consigliarti e di vedere le impostazioni audio
<skricciolo1981> TaLaDo: uscita?
<TaLaDo> skricciolo1981, e vedi tu non saprei dirti
<glpiana> giordano, che errore?
<skricciolo1981> TaLaDo: niente ho provato tutte le opzioni di qualsiasi finestra nelle impostazioni audio il pro rimane
<TaLaDo> skricciolo1981, se ieri andava e oggi no devi vedere che hai modificato
<TaLaDo> altro non so dirti
<giordano> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1017556/
<neramarea> non ne do' fuori...
<glpiana> giordano, io non vedo draftsight nei repository
<glpiana> giordano, comunque guarda qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Grafica/DraftSight
<skricciolo1981> talado semmai provo da windows?
<TaLaDo> skricciolo1981, e cosa risolvi?
<glpiana> lol
<skricciolo1981> se gli stessi video danno problema TaLaDo
<TaLaDo> fa come vuoi
<skricciolo1981> TaLaDo:  cioe nel senso almeno tolgo il dubbio se è il video o l OS,no?
<TaLaDo> skricciolo1981, non è il video e nemmeno OS sono le opzioni che TU hai settato
<skricciolo1981> TaLaDo: ok
<skricciolo1981> grazie
<skricciolo1981> TaLaDo: problema hardware no?
<TaLaDo> skricciolo1981, lo farebbe anche in modalità tv
<TaLaDo> la scheda è la stessa (comnque siamo OT credo)
<eddar> Ciao a tutti :-) Domanda: ho un netbook eeepc sul quale e' da sempre presente ubuntu in dual boot con xp. A volte capita che all'avvio alla schermata di grub la tastiera non funzioni. L'unica soluzione che ho trovato e' quella di staccare per alcuni secondi (10-20 sec) la batteria; dopo di che ritorna tutto normale. Non che sia un problemone esagerato, ma quando accade e' abbastanza noioso. Avete qualche idea a riguardo? Problema hardware o software?
<skricciolo1981> TaLaDo: perchè?
<skricciolo1981> TaLaDo: è il monitor che swiccia mica il pc
<glpiana> appunto, l'audio che c'entra col monitor?
<TaLaDo> già
<skricciolo1981> l audio esce dal monitor TaLaDo glpiana
<skricciolo1981> cioè dalla tv
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, e ne sfrutterà le casse. o sfrutti una scheda audio differente?
<skricciolo1981> si il pc sfrutta le casse del monitor tv glpiana
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, e questo l'ho capito. ma la scheda audio è la stessa o no?
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: eh...domandone,sul pc non ho scheda audio se è questo che vuoi sapere..audio da scheda madre..
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, è una scheda audio pure quella
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, se l'uscita della tua scheda audio funziona sul televisore vuol dire che funziona punto
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, da dove altro lo fai uscire il suono?
<skricciolo1981> ma il pc è spento quando vado su televisione glpiana
<glpiana> <skricciolo1981> scusate sosempre io,da oggi qualsiasi video apro l audio gratta fastdiosamente,sia con il lettore di default,che con vlv,ieri gli stessi video non davano questo problema,e se swiccio su tv,essendo il mio un monitor tv,non ho problema
<glpiana> da quel che hai scritto si pensava che tu usassi la tv come monitor e uscita audio e inq uel caso non avessi problemi
<skricciolo1981> eh intendevo che non sono le casse del monitor-tv glpiana
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, cerca di essere più chiaro, perchè noi non siamo con te lì sul divano a guardare i film
<TaLaDo> lol
<skricciolo1981> mi sembrava chiaro...scusami    glpiana
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, cat /var/log/dpkg.log | tail -40    e copia su pastebin quanto esce
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, è chiaro che la televisione col tuo sistema installato non c'entra nulla a mio parere. o c'entra esattamente come il tostapane (da te tr al'altro non citato)
<skricciolo1981> glpiana:  lol,infatti non ho capito io cosa avete capito...
<glpiana> !paste | skricciolo1981
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: non da niente la stringa
<ubot-it> skricciolo1981: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<skricciolo1981> mi rida il prompt gl
<skricciolo1981> glpiana:
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, ls /var/log/dpkg
<TaLaDo> skricciolo1981, se non ci capiamo figurati se può essere facile darti una mano
<skricciolo1981> mi sa che il comando è sbagliato...gl
<skricciolo1981> glpiana:
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, ls /var/log/dpkg.log
<glpiana> il secondo sì, era sbagliato,  il primo no
<skricciolo1981> si il sec intendevo glpiana
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, dai quello corretto
<skricciolo1981> /var/log/dpkg.log     glpiana
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, allora riscrivi: cat /var/log/dpkg.log | tail -40
<skricciolo1981> prompt   glpiana
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, che hai combinato a sto sistema?
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, allora riscrivi: cat /var/log/dpkg.log
<skricciolo1981> tranne modifiche fatte con te niente...gl
<skricciolo1981> prompt   glpiana
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, sudo apt-get install --reinstall gedit
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, quando termina: cat /var/log/dpkg.log
<skricciolo1981> mo si  glpiana
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, vediamo
<skricciolo1981> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1017620/  glpiana
<skricciolo1981> ma avevo disistallato gedit? glpiana
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, no
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, cat /var/log/dpkg.log.1 | tail -40
<skricciolo1981> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1017622/  glpiana
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, ok, ora dimmi per bene e con chiarezza quando e come senti i disturbi all'audio
<glpiana> gam_, sei il gam del forum?
<skricciolo1981> gratta tipo una stazione radio che non prende bene...non so se l esempio è chiaro..gl
<skricciolo1981> glpiana:
<skricciolo1981> sto tab da problemi
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, e questo è il come. ora spiegami anche quando lo fa e per che tipo di file
<skricciolo1981> .avi
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, solo per i .avi? questo significa che ad esmepio i filmati di youtube li senti correttamente?
<glpiana> *esempio
<prepang> buongiorno. mi sto dannando per rimuovere scritte in giapponese su alcuni programmi, esempio synaptic
<skricciolo1981> fa uguale ma molto molto di meno quasi impercettibile,ma lo fa   glpiana
<glpiana> prepang, controlla nelle impostazioni di sistema le lignue installate
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, sui file audio come si comporta?
<prepang> glpiana, italiano e basta
<glpiana> !image | prepang
<ubot-it> prepang: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<skricciolo1981> idem youtube  glpiana
<skricciolo1981> ma no al livello dei video  glpiana
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, ti ho chiesto come si comporta coi file audio. su youtube mi pare avessi già risposto
<prepang> glpiana, http://imagebin.org/214706
<skricciolo1981> risposto glpiana
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, dove?
<skricciolo1981> idem a youtube  glpiana
<gam_> grazie, glpiana
<gam_> mi chiamo marcello e come comprenderai sono solo un utilizzatore
<glpiana> gam_, intanto apri un terminale e scrivi: dpkg -l | grep dike
<glpiana> !paste | gam_
<ubot-it> gam_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, ecco, ma avevi scritto altro prima. e nessuno ti obbliga a usare il latino. in un terminale apri alsamixer e dimmi a che livello è il canale PCM
<prepang> glpiana, questa è più significativa http://imagebin.org/214707
<gam_> ok, ti devo mandare l'esito del terminale ?
<glpiana> pedirei di sì :)
<glpiana> gam_, sì, usando pastebin. segui le istruzioni che ti ha indicato ubot-it
<gam_> mandato (spero)
<glpiana> prepang, dpkg -l | grep lang | grep gnome
<glpiana> gam_, devi copiare qui l'indirizzo della pagina
<gam_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1017638/
<skricciolo1981> http://imagebin.org/214708  glpiana
<gam_> ho capito dopo che intendevi ciò
<glpiana> gam_, non hai copiato tutta la riga. con cosa inizia?
<prepang> glp
<gam_> ii
<prepang> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1017642/
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, piazzati sotto al canale PCM e abbassalo un po'. intanto fai andare un video e vedi se migliora (anche se il volume sicuramente si abbasserà)
<gam_> ricopio
<glpiana> prepang, echo $LANG
<glpiana> gam_, non è necessario. ora dimmi il nome di uno dei programmi con cui hai problemi
<gam_> ubuntu software center
<prepang> glpiana, it_IT.UTF-8
<glpiana> gam_, non si avvia?
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: non riesco ad abbasare come si fa?
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, con la freccia "giù"
<gam_> no, neppure gestore aggiornamenti
<glpiana> gam_, scrivi nel terminale: sudo apt-get update
<eddar> 1
<glpiana> gam_, poi copia tutto su pastebin
<eddar> quit
<gam_> fatto
<gam_> lettura in corso
<glpiana> gam_, non fare la cronaca. quando temrina fai il pastebin e metti qui l'indirizzo
<glpiana> prepang, apri una sessione ospite e guarda se visualizzi scritte strane anche lì
<skricciolo1981> abbassato fino 47<>47 dove a quel punto sparisce audio e rimane solo il disturbo..gl
<skricciolo1981> glpiana:
<gam_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1017648/
<glpiana> gam_, ora scrivi: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<glpiana> gam_, e poi fai la stessa cosa (cioè pastebin)
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, apri le impostazioni audio
<skricciolo1981> ci sono glpiana
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, prendi una schermata
<gam_> ok
<skricciolo1981> cioè? glpiana
<glpiana> !image | skricciolo1981
<ubot-it> skricciolo1981: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<skricciolo1981> di quale impostazione delle 5? glpiana
<prepang> glpiana, scusa il ritardo, sul mio account non c'è l'opzione sessione ospite
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, 5? su che versione sei?
<skricciolo1981> pangolin gnome-shell glpiana
<glpiana> prepang, se hai lightdm dovresti poterci accedere al login
<skricciolo1981> ma mi sembra che su unity è lo stesso glpiana
<gam_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1017654/
<prepang> glpiana, una volta si faceva dal mio account, provo esco e rientro
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, dovresti avere 4 schede su pangolin: uscita ingresso effetti sonori e applicazioni
<skricciolo1981> si piu hardware glpiana
<glpiana> gam_, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<skricciolo1981> 5 glpiana
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, scrivi: cat /etc/issue   in un terminale
<skricciolo1981> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS \n \l   glpiana
<gam_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1017658/
<glpiana> gam_, sudo apt-get purge update-notifier-common ttf-mscorefonts-installer  flashplugin-installer update-notifier ubuntu-desktop
<glpiana> gam_, e poi mostrami la parte finale dell'output che da
<prepang> glpiana, nella sessione ospite per default usa unity e funziona senza problemi, è su gnome che non va
<glpiana> prepang, prova a dare un sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-session-fallback
<prepang> glpiana, ok lo farò. purtroppo devo chiudere forza maggiore, scusami e grazie
<gam_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1017666/
<skricciolo1981> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS \n \l   glpiana
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, su pangolin le schede sono 4. avrai dei rimasugli della versione precedente, immagino. a emno che gnome shell la modifichi, nel qual caso ti chiedo di passare a unity e controllar eanzitutto cosa fa l'audio e poi le impostazioni audio
<glpiana> gam_, ora: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop                      e fa vedere che dice
<gam_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1017675/
<glpiana> gam_, sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-desktop update-notifier update-notifier-common
<glpiana> gam_, ci deve essere qualche pezzo di dike che va in conflitto con sti pacchetti
<gam_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1017677/
<gam_> sì, uso la firma digitale per autenticarmi nel polisweb
<glpiana> gam_, dammi l'output di: dpkg -L dike
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: infatti con unity non lo fa e le impostazioni sono 4 finestre..è grave?
<gam_> quello che da ignorante informatico mi chiedo è per quale motivo con 11.10 ed 11.04 non accadeva
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, no, è gnome shell e tu continui ad avere problemi con gnome shell e io continuo a dirti che non lo uso e non so che farci
<glpiana> gam_, c'è qualche libreria che fa casino secondo me. dammi l'output che ti ho chiesto
<pitzalone> multifinzione samsung scx 3405f. funziona  solo la stampante... niente scanner? consigli?
<gam_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1017682/
<skricciolo1981> ok glpiana non sapevo era quello il problema scusami,quindi devo aver installato qualcosa che interferisce,perche fino ieri non lo faceva...
<glpiana> gam_, dammi un attimino che faccio una prova
<gam_> ok
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, per quel che ho visto prima ieri hai messo solo teamviewer
<skricciolo1981> infatti glpiana
<skricciolo1981> farò tentativi grazie glpiana
<pitzalone> multifinzione samsung scx 3405f. funziona  solo la stampante... niente scanner? consigli?
<glpiana> gam_, vediamo, forse si riesce a farlo andare. ma prima dobbiamo rimuoverlo
<glpiana> gam_, sudo apt-get purge dike
<gam_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1017691/
<glpiana> gam_, ora: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<gam_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1017692/
<cicciofritz> pitzalone, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=463511
<gam_> ubuntu software center e update funzionano
<glpiana> gam_, sudo apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer flashplugin-installer
<pitzalone> cicciofritz: fatto! ma non va lo scanne
<cicciofritz> pitzalone, sembra che comunque tutti riescano a risolvere... prova con questa http://www.gaggl.com/2012/04/installing-samsung-multifunction-printer-ubuntu-11-10/
<gam_> scusa, glpiana. nel terminale appare: Configurazione in corso di ttf-mscorefonts-installer. Non avanza; provo a dare Ok ma non mi sembra cliccabile
<cicciofritz> o aspetta qualcuno che sappia aiutarti ^_^
<glpiana> gam_, premi il tasto tab e ti si evidenzia ok
<gam_> ok
<glpiana> gam_, ora dimmi se hai 32 o 64 bit?
<gam_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1017700/
<glpiana> gam_, visto. hai 32 o 64 bit?
<gam_> bella domanda
<glpiana> gam_, scrivi: uname -a          e copia qui la riga che esce
<gam_> Linux marcelubu-MS-7222 3.2.0-24-generic #39-Ubuntu SMP Mon May 21 16:51:22 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> gam_, oki, 32
<gam_> buono a sapersi
<glpiana> gam_, scrivi: wget https://www.firma.infocert.it/software/dike-4.2.9-i386.deb
<glpiana> gam_, e dimmi quando finisce di scaricare
<gam_> sempre terminale ?
<glpiana> gam_, sempre
<gam_> mi dice: scaricato
<gam_> scusa: salvato
<glpiana> gam_, ora scrivi: sudo dpkg -i dike-4.2.9-i386.deb
<gam_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1017706/
<gam_> i files per ubutu me li ero fatti mandare e li ho salvati
<glpiana> gam_, dpkg -S /usr/lib/libbit4hipki.so.conf
<gam_> dpkg-query: non è stato trovato alcun percorso corrispondente al modello /usr/lib/libbit4hipki.so.conf.
<glpiana> gam_, intanto prova ad avviare dike
<gam_> sembra funzionare
<gam_> no
<glpiana> non funziona?
<glpiana> gam_, devo assnetamri. se ci sei dopo riprendiamo
<gam_> inserito il token infocert usb, e fatta verifica dispositivo di firma, mi dice: errore nella connessione
<gam_> ok, a che ora, all'incirca ?
<gam_> ciao, glpiana, ho riavviato il pc e come per magia funzionano dike e l'accesso al servizio polisweb (che è l'uso che faccio attualmente della firma digitale)
<gam_> la stessa magia ha reso di nuovo non funzionanti Software center, updater, etc
<glpiana> gam_, perfetto -.-
<glpiana> gam_, mi sa devi scegliere tra dike e software center
<gam_> scelgo dike e
<gam_> ringrazio un amico
<glpiana> gam_, considera che puoi installare i pacchetti anche senza software center e puoi aggiornare il sistema anche senza update notifier
<glpiana> gam_, vediamo di mettere a posto allora
<gam_> pensi che se ne verrà a capo ?
<glpiana> gam_, scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a            e metti l'output su pastebin
<gam_> sì, gli aggiornamenti li facevo già da terminale
<gam_> non dà niente
<glpiana> gam_, scrivi: software-center
<gam_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1017773/
<glpiana> gam_, dammi l'output di ls -la /usr/share/dike/lib/libcrypto.so.1.0.0
<gam_> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1632958 dic 13 09:36 /usr/share/dike/lib/libcrypto.so.1.0.0
<glpiana> gam_, ora dammi l'output di locate libcrypto.so.1.0.0
<glpiana> gam_, saranno più righe quindi usa pastebin
<gam_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1017775/
<glpiana> gam_, proviamo a fare una cosa: sudo mv /usr/share/dike/lib/libcrypto.so.1.0.0 /usr/share/dike/lib/libcrypto.so.1.0.0.bak
<gam_> fatto
<glpiana> gam_, poi scrivi: sudo ln -s /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libcrypto.so.1.0.0 /usr/share/dike/lib/libcrypto.so.1.0.0
<glpiana> gam_, poi scrivi: sudo updatedb
<gam_> fatto anche questo
<sin__> hola!come posso cambiare la psw in ubuntu 12.04?grazie
<alexpixel22> ciao a tutti, una domanda che non centra con ubuntu, c'è qualcuno che è esperto di elettronica e arduino?
<OverMe> !chat | alexpixel22
<ubot-it> alexpixel22: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gam_> scusa l'ultimo era sudo updatedb ?
<glpiana> gam_, sì
<OverMe> sin__, passwd
<sin__> da terminale?
<glpiana> sin__, vai su impostazioni di sistema -> account utente o fai come dice OverMe da terminale
<gam_> fatto sudo updatedb
<sin__> provo tks
<glpiana> gam_, ora prova ad aprire software center
<gam_> funzionano software center e gestore aggiornamenti
<glpiana> gam_, ora prova ad avviare dike
<gam_> nun parte
<glpiana> gam_, tentativo fallito allora :)
<gam_> per riattivare dike ?
<sin__> grazie a tutti!
<pitzalone> ciao. ho una multifunzione samsung scx 3405f con driver samsung. non funziona lo scanner. mi consigilate qualcosa? ho disintallato il software samsung per ora.
<glpiana> gam_, sudo apt-get purge update-notifier-common ttf-mscorefonts-installer  flashplugin-installer update-notifier ubuntu-desktop
<OverMe> gam_, già che ci sei, mi fai un: env | grep -i library
<mizusan> ciao, ho un hd con settori danneggiati, ubuntu come si comporta quando va a scrivere dati?
<remix_tj> gam_:
<mizusan> so che win li scrive a muzzo col rischio di non leggerli più, e ubuntu?
<gam_> OverMe, fatto
<OverMe> gam_, non da nulla?
<gam_> no
<OverMe> ok
<remix_tj> gam_: dike su pangolin ha un problema con quella libreria
<gam_> che si fa ?
<gam_> per emix: che si fa ?
<remix_tj> gam_: puoi darmi l'output di questo comando: ls /etc/ld.so.conf.d/
<gam_> remix, dike-ld.conf  i386-linux-gnu_GL.conf  i686-linux-gnu.conf  libc.conf
<remix_tj> ecco
<remix_tj> allora
<remix_tj> sudo rm /etc/ld.so.conf.d/dike-ld.conf
<gam_> remix, fatto
<remix_tj> ora fai
<remix_tj> sudo ldconfig
<pitzalone> glpiana: mi sai dare una mano?
<glpiana> pitzalone, se non va col software samsung non so dirti
<remix_tj> gam_: ti ha dato qualche errore?
<glpiana> remix_tj, hai visto che gli ho fatto rinominare una libreria prima? e gli ho fatto fare un link ismbolico?
<gam_> sì, volevo copiare su pastebin ma non riesco
<pitzalone> glpiana: ma non va lo scanner
<glpiana> pitzalone, ho capito. non so dirti
<gam_> remix, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1017788/
<glpiana> gam_, allora prima di tutto rimettiamo a posto quel che abbiamo modifciato
<glpiana> gam_, poi proviamo con remix_tj per vedere se si risolve
<glpiana> gam_,
<gam_> grazie, remix. secondo te, ce la facciamo in 10 mins (uscita scuola bambini ) ?
<glpiana> gam_, ls /usr/share/dike/lib/libcrypto.so.1.0.0*
<gam_> sì, glpiana, intanto preniti i primi 10.000 grazier
<glpiana> gam_, ti elenca due file? uno .bak?
<gam_> glpiana, sì, è il secondo
<glpiana> gam_, allora sudo mv /usr/share/dike/lib/libcrypto.so.1.0.0.bak /usr/share/dike/lib/libcrypto.so.1.0.0
<gam_> fatto
<glpiana> gam_, ora dike dovrebbe partire, me lo confermi?
<gam_> no, riavvio come prima ?
<glpiana> gam_, sudo ldconfig
<gam_> dà errori
<glpiana> riprova ad avviare dike
<gam_> negativo
<glpiana> ah forse non va perchè avevi già dato il primo comando di remix_tj
<glpiana> gam_, segui remix_tj ora
<gam_> ok, grazie, glpiana. Dove abiti che mando un bonifico per il caffé al bar più vicino ?
<glpiana> lol
<gam_> remix, sino a che ora ti trovo ?
<remix_tj> eh tra 10 minuti vado via
<gam_> e poi quando ti becco ?
<remix_tj> e notte fonda
<remix_tj> comunque gam_
<remix_tj> è una roba che si risolve rapidamente
<gam_> sì
<remix_tj> gam_: fai questo
<gam_> la tua risposta mi fa ben sperare
<gam_> ultimi 2 minuti
<remix_tj> allora
<remix_tj> gam_: sudo mv /usr/bin/dike /usr/bin/dike.real
<remix_tj> gam_: sudo mv /usr/bin/dikeutil /usr/bin/dikeutil.real
<gam_> remix, fatto
<remix_tj> ora gam_
<gam_> sì
<remix_tj> spe che provo una cosa
<gam_> sì
<gam_> ma voi, oltre ad essere bravi, siete sempre così gentili e disponibili ? o è solo il venerdì ?
<remix_tj> dipende
<remix_tj> gam_: echo -e '#!/bin/bash\nLD_PRELOAD=/usr/share/dike/lib/libcrypto.so.1.0.0 /usr/bin/dike.real $@' | sudo tee /usr/bin/dike
<remix_tj> e poi
<remix_tj> gam_: echo -e '#!/bin/bash\nLD_PRELOAD=/usr/share/dike/lib/libcrypto.so.1.0.0 /usr/bin/dikeutil.real $@' | sudo tee /usr/bin/dikeutil
<gam_> fatto
<remix_tj> e alla fine
<remix_tj> sudo chmod a+rx /usr/bin/dike
<remix_tj> sudo chmod a+rx /usr/bin/dikeutil
<gam_> uno all avolta ?
<remix_tj> beh uno dopo l'altro
<gam_> fatto
<gam_> remix, scusa, il primo genito è fuori dalla scuola
<glpiana> pensa al figlio, a dike ci pensi dopo :)
<gam_> certo, come faccio nel pomeriggio a rintracciarvi ?
<glpiana> gam_, siamo qui
<gam_> grazie, vado
<anduci> ciao
<anduci> ho problemi a configurare la rete con virtualbox
<glpiana> anduci, spiega
<anduci> ok 1 sec che apro
<anduci> il sist principale che uso è ubuntu...su virtualbox ho montato windows xp
<anduci> non riesco a collegarmi ad internet
<glpiana> anduci, hai installato gli extension pack e le guest addition?
<anduci> le guest addition come le installo?
<anduci> ho letto del messaggio ma nn sono riuscito
<anduci> anche quello del vbox user ma nn sono riuscito
<glpiana> anduci, guarda la finestra della macchina virtuale, vai nel suo menu macchina - visualizza - dispositivi -aiuto
<anduci> x le guest addition dovrei andare su dispositivi, installa guest addition
<anduci> ma nn succede niente
<glpiana> anduci, clicca su dispositivi e lì scegli installa guest addition
<anduci> gia fatto
<anduci> nn succede niente
<glpiana> anduci, deve partire l'installazione, se non parte vbox ha dei problemi. com elo hai installato?
<anduci> ho scaricato il .tar e lo ho installato tramite il software centet
<anduci> center
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> anduci, avrai scaricato il deb non il tar
<anduci> si scusa
<glpiana> anduci, da qui? https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<anduci> yes
<anduci> Ubuntu 11.10 ("Oneiric Ocelot")  |  AMD64
<glpiana> https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads pigla l'extepack
<anduci> si sono in download
<anduci> glpiana mentre scarica ti chiedo 1 altra cosa....ogni volta ke entro nelle opzioni mi dice Accesso al sottosistema USB non riuscito. Attualmente VirtualBox non ha il permesso di accedere ai dispositivi USB. Puoi cambiare questa situazione aggiungendo il tuo utente al gruppo 'vboxusers'. Vedi il manuale utente per una spiegazione più dettagliat
<anduci> ho cercato la cosa ieri, e ho trovato il comando  sudo usermod -a -G vboxusers nomeutente
<anduci> ho provato ma nn andava
<anduci> :\
<jester-> anduci: te lo dice il messaggio tesso
<glpiana> anduci, devi dare quel comando per aggiugner eil tuo utente al gruppo vboxuser
<glpiana> anduci, poi devi fare logout e poi rientrare
<anduci> si ma io sbagliavo il nome utente
<jester-> anduci: sudo adduser pirillo vboxusers
<anduci> al posto di pirillo metto ad esempio VmXp come ho chiamato il sistema con xp?
<glpiana> anduci, l'utente non il sistema
<jester-> anduci: come si chiama il tuo utente
<anduci> si allora ieri ho fatto giusto
<jester-> anduci: ls /home
<jester-> anduci incolla qui la risposta al  comando: groups
<anduci> L'utente «cruck» fa già parte del gruppo «vboxusers».
<anduci> ah ok
<glpiana> anduci, ma ha chiuso e riaperto la sessione dopo sto comando?
<anduci> cruck adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare kvm
<glpiana> quindi la risposta è no
<anduci> ieri mi pare che ho riavviato dopo...
<jester-> anduci: el ghe minga vboxusrs
<glpiana> anduci, esci e rientra
<anduci> ok
<anduci> ah 1 secondo
<anduci> ti mando la lo screen dell errore che mi da nell installazione dell ext pack
<jester-> anduci: devi fare apri con virtualbox
<anduci> si ho fatto
<anduci> scusate come è il sito x uppare le img
<glpiana> !imagebin | anduci
<ubot-it> anduci: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<anduci> grazie
<anduci> non mi ricordo mai il comando
<anduci> glpiana: http://imagebin.org/214717
<glpiana> anduci, dpkg -l | grep virtualbox
<anduci> glpiana: ii  virtualbox-4.1                         4.1.16-78094~Ubuntu~oneiric             Oracle VM VirtualBox
<glpiana> anduci, questa devi scaricare http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.1.16/Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-4.1.16-78094.vbox-extpack
<anduci> ah ok
<anduci> scarico e provo sorry
<kobe24> salve è possibile risolvere il problema del flickering causato dal powermizer di nvidia?
<kobe24> scheda grafica geforce 9500m GS
<kobe24> driver 295.53
<kobe24> nessuno lo sa?
<kobe24> ubuntu 12.04
<glpiana> che è il powermizer
<kobe24> ah, bene... è uno strumento di nvidia. ci sono tre livelli di utilizzo: livello 0 quando il carico di lavoro è basso. livello 1 quando è intermedio e livello 2 quando è al massimo
<kobe24> il problema è che quando il sistema passa da un livello ad un altro lo schermo va in flicker per qualche frazione di secondo
<kobe24> sui forum di nvidia non mi rispondono
<kobe24> voi ne sapete qualcosa?
<glpiana> kobe24, il fatto che nessuno risponda mi fa pensare che nessuno ne sappia nulla
<kobe24> ok va bene, proverò a chiamare quelli dell'nvidia
<callister1981> salve a tutti
<callister1981> ho un problema con macbuntu 11.04
<callister1981> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<glpiana> callister1981, macbuntu sarebbe?
<callister1981> è ubuntu 11.04 ma con il tema di mac
<callister1981> le icone di mac ecc.
<glpiana> callister1981, vabbè, che problema hai? se è legato al tema rivolgiti a chi il tema l'ha confezionato
<callister1981> il problema è che da quando l'ho installato rimane tutto in inglese
<glpiana> !ubuntuitaliano | callister1981
<ubot-it> callister1981: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano - Elenco pacchetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano#Ubuntu.2C_Xubuntu_e_Lubuntu_in_italiano
<callister1981> ok grazie
<revelations> ciao a tutti ho scoperto la chat dp 2 anni che uso ubuntu :D
<revelations> raga, dopo aver riavviato ubuntu (installato gli aggiornamenti) si riavvia sempre da console
<revelations> come mai?
<glpiana> revelations, cioè puoi eseguire il riavvio solo da console con sudo reboot?
<revelations> glpiana, si avvia da console chiedendo user e pass per entrare dopo di che è tutto terminale
<revelations> posso eseguire qualsiasi comando, ma non è il massimo il terminale :D
<glpiana> revelations, versione di ubuntu?
<revelations> 12.04
<revelations> 64
<glpiana> revelations, dpkg -l | grep lightdm          restituisce qualcosa?
<revelations> ora provo
<revelations> si
<revelations> da 2 voci
<Kira206> Buonasera :)
<Kira206> C'é qualcuno che può aiutarmi?!
<revelations> dimmi Kira206 anche io ho un problema :D
<revelations> glpiana, mi da il liblight-dm e lightdm
<Kira206> Premetto che nn è cosa veloce (penso) :)
<revelations> dai spara :D
<Kira206> Ho avuto un problema con ubuntu (versione 10.qualcosa nn ricordo bene)..praticamente all'avvio nn riesco più ad entrare in nessuna modalità,ne con le precedenti versioni alchè avendo una partizione già presente ho utilizzato
<Kira206> Windows per scaricarmi la 11.qualcosa che noto adesso essere già stata superata
<Kira206> Siccome nn voglio perdere i dati che ho sulla precedente versione di ubuntu dove nn riesco a entrare sto cercando di fare un update dal boot con la versione 11.ecc
<Kira206> Ora sono arrivato alla schermata delle partizioni e nn vorrei far danno
<glpiana> revelations, quando arrivi al login testuale, dopo il login, se scrivi startx la grafica parte?
<Kira206> Anche xké nn di se posso ancora recuperare i miei vecchi dati del precedente ubuntu
<revelations> glpiana no, escono delle scritte...
<glpiana> revelations, che scheda grafica hai?
<Chicowolf> giorno
<Chicowolf> ciao glpiana
<Chicowolf> :D
<revelations> 6290 AMD con driver gia installato
<glpiana> Chicowolf, torna su #ubuntu-it-chat :)
<revelations> è un asus 1225B
<glpiana> revelations, driver proprietario?
<revelations> si dal sito AMD
<Chicowolf> ok :D
<revelations> linux compatibile mai dato problemi
<glpiana> revelations, e dopo gli aggiornamenti li hai reinstallati i driver?
<revelations> no ho installato il driver
<revelations> ho riavviato e tutto ok, poi ho aggiornato ed è partito solo da console
<Kira206> Io ho finito :)
<glpiana> <glpiana> revelations, e dopo gli aggiornamenti li hai reinstallati i driver?
<glpiana> <revelations> no ho installato il driver
<revelations> dopo avere riavvito gil aggiornamenti intendo glpiana
<glpiana> revelations, riproviamo: dopo gli aggironamenti hai reinstallato i driver?
<glpiana> *aggironamenti
<anduci> glpiana ho scaricato ed installato come mi hai detto http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.1.16/Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-4.1.16-78094.vbox-extpack
<glpiana> evaff... aggiornamenti
<glpiana> anduci, oki, scrivi id in un terminale
<revelations> no glpiana, gli aggiornamento li ho installati dopo il driver AMD
<anduci> glpiana: uid=1000(cruck) gid=1000(cruck) gruppi=1000(cruck),4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),116(lpadmin),118(admin),124(sambashare),126(kvm)
<revelations> *aggiornamenti
<glpiana> revelations, allora reinstalla il driver
<revelations> reinstallo ubuntu a questo punto...
<glpiana> anduci, non hai ancora chiuso la sessione. riavvia il pc dai
<glpiana> revelations, al posto dei driver ati? perchè dovresti?
<Kira206> sa sa prova :P
<glpiana> !chat | Kira206
<ubot-it> Kira206: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<revelations> non penso da console riusciere ad aggiornare il driver sono abb limitato nell uso di console
<glpiana> revelations, il file .run che hai scarciato ce lo hai ancora?
<Kira206> Piana mi stai mandando un chat ptv
<revelations> no. ma posso scaricarlo su questo pc
<Kira206> Xké sono su iPad
<Kira206> Ho sbagliato canale scusate,x sapere :P
<Kira206> ?
<glpiana> Kira206, no, leggi il messagio di ubot-it
<glpiana> revelations, scaricalo, poi copiatelo ed eseguilo con sudo sh davanti. così reinstalli il driver ati. poi riavvia e vediamo se va
<revelations> ok glpiana l ho scaricato
<revelations> ok glpiana attendo..
<anduci> azz
<Chicowolf> raga
<anduci> revelations: glpiana torna?
<Chicowolf> copio per velocizzare
<Chicowolf> niente
<Chicowolf> allora
<Chicowolf> ho dei problemi con ubuntu, quando installo qualcosa dal software center mi dice che non è stato possibile installare il software, nonostante sia stato installato ed eseguibile...
<Chicowolf> poi quando tento d'installare java dagli aggiornamenti
<Chicowolf> si blocca dando errore
<Chicowolf> che faccio ora ?
<Chicowolf> ho fatto dei pasticci ? ieri smanettavo con java 6 tentando invano d'installarlo
<anduci> !seen glpiana
<ubot-it> I have no seen command
<nannes> Kira206: non ti ha risposto nessuno?
<Chicowolf> nessuno può aiutarmi ?
<nannes> Chicowolf: per quali programmi il SoftwareCenter ti da quell'errore?
<Chicowolf> tutti
<nannes> Chicowolf: se provi da terminale invece?
<Chicowolf> riassumo la storia :D
<Chicowolf> ieri seguo questa guida
<Chicowolf> http://arpandeb.com/03/2012/tech-guides/how-to-build-custom-rom-for-allwinner-a10-based-android-tablets-a-tutorial-and-guide.html
<Chicowolf> tentado di superare lo step 2 e 3
<Chicowolf> (dato che il terminale da errore nell'installazione dei pacchetti) tento d'installare
<Chicowolf> java 6 jdk scaricato dal sito sun
<Chicowolf> ho seguito varie guide
<Chicowolf> ma alla fine non ci sono riuscito
<Chicowolf> il terminale dava errore
<Chicowolf> alla fine mi sono ritrovato con openjdk 7 senza manco rendermene conto...
<Chicowolf> oggi
<Chicowolf> installo gli aggiornamenti
<Chicowolf> e trovo sun java 7 jdk
<Chicowolf> ma è l'unico che non riesce ad installare
<Chicowolf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1017963/
<Chicowolf> ecco i dettagli
<Chicowolf> che devo fare ?
<Chicowolf> ubuntu funge male
<Chicowolf> il terminale non mi fa lavorare
<nannes> che casinista
<Chicowolf> lol :D
<nannes> seguendo guide a nastro e errori uno sull'altro :P aspe
<Chicowolf> mi sa che sono costretto ad una bella formattazione :D
<Chicowolf> mi meraviglio che ubuntu si sia avviato :D
<Chicowolf> di solito faccio un casino :D
<nannes> Chicowolf: secondo me non hai letto la frase introduttiva di quella guida
<nannes> «For the sake of this tutorial I will assume that you know your way around Linux but is starting fromk scratch on Android. »
<nannes> e soprattutto mai installare da repo sconosciuti-.-
<Chicowolf> :D
<Chicowolf> ho fatto esperienza con linux grazie a lfs
<Chicowolf> mi volevo addentrare con questa guida ad android
<Chicowolf> che posso fare nannes :D ?
<nannes> elimina tutti i pacchetti che hai modificato Chicowolf!
<nannes> Poi cancella gli altri repo
<nannes> E reinstallali da repo ufficiali.
<Chicowolf> il problema è questo
<nannes> usa dpkg
<Chicowolf> questi files sono stati tolti dai repo
<Chicowolf> non capisco perché
<Chicowolf> comunque :D
<Chicowolf> faccio na bella formattazione
<nannes> li trovi su launchpad le vecchie
<Chicowolf> impiego meno tempo
<nannes> come vuoi :D
<Chicowolf> :)
<Chicowolf> che java posso usare?
<Chicowolf> e poi non c'è un comando che mi faccia installare tutto il necessario in una sola botta (per 12.04)?
<Chicowolf> ora devo cercare ogni pacco
<Chicowolf> uno ad uno...
<nannes> macchè...
<nannes> usi lfs e non usi un gestore pacchetti da terminale^?
<Chicowolf> con lfs la nuova versione, c'è un comando per scaricare tutti i pacchetti un una botta
<Chicowolf> ovviamente li devi installare uno ad uno
<Chicowolf> ma risparmi tempo
<nannes> lol
<nannes> vabbe lasciam perdere.. comunque usa apt-get da terminale
<lelebart> ave, domanda cretina -forse son troppo a digiuno-. come mai non mi viene richiesto di aggiornarne dalla 11.10 alla 12.04?
<Chicowolf> loooooooooooooooooooooooool
<Chicowolf> perché magari è uscita una nuova versione ? :D
<nannes> Chicowolf: non hai capito cosa sta dicendo.
<Chicowolf> ah non avevo letto il non
<Chicowolf> lol
<nannes> lelebart: probabilmente hai disabilitato gli aggiornamenti di versione dal gestore aggiornamenti. Puoi usare il comando da terminale se vuoi.
<nannes> Anche se è strasconsigliato l'agiornamento della distro... meglio un'installazione pulita
<Chicowolf> io però preferisco sempre reinstallarla da zero
<Chicowolf> infatti
<Chicowolf> perdi un bel po di tempo per avere un sistema più lento
<Chicowolf> reinstalli da zero e guadagni tempo
<Chicowolf> e hai un sistema più pulito
<lelebart> nannes: kappa. me lo puoi ricordare? -- oppure googlo poi
<nannes> lelebart: ripeto, io sconsiglio eh..... devi per forza aggiornare?
<lelebart> nannes: nì. curiosità. capìo, 'asso star'.
<Chicowolf> lele se proprio devi aggiornarti scaricati l'iso e la installi pulita pulita
<lelebart> Chicowolf: grazie per il consiglio, ma non ho mai avuto problemi aggiornando, e preferirei *non* re-installare tutto poi.
<Chicowolf> come vuoi
<Chicowolf> ma aggiornando il sistema non è pulitissimo
<Chicowolf> una volta ho provato ad aggiornare quando ero a 8.04
<Chicowolf> ma me ne sono pentito subito
<lelebart> Chicowolf: il fisso è dalla 7.04, va benissimo. vabè, ho finito la batteria, grazie per i consigli, mi tengo la 11.04 :D
<nannes> lelebart: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/upgrade
<lelebart> (7.04 --> poco per volta --> 11.04)
<Chicowolf> rega vado a formattare :D
<Chicowolf> a dopo
<gam_> glpiana, sempre operativo ?
<lelebart> nannes: è proprio il punto 2 che manca. *non* dice della 12.04. boh
<lelebart> chissà come smanettai a suo tempo
<lelebart> saluti!
<nannes> lelebart: beh ti sei contraddetto adesso adesso
<nannes> lelebart: prima hai detto che hai la 11.10
<nannes> ora dici "mi tengo la 11.04"
<lelebart> nannes: confuso con il fisso
<lelebart> con tre pc aperti non ricordo chi ha chi
<lelebart> ma volevo aggiornare il portatile intanto
<lelebart> il fisso lo usa babbo con winzozz
<lelebart> vaaaaaaaabè, la batteria non vuole collaborare, scappo
<nannes> con la 11.04 non c'è l'upgrade.
<Chicowolf> ariekkime :D
<Chicowolf> formattazione tempo record :F
<gam_> b.sera, sapete se c'è glpiana ?
<gam_> remix, sei in linea ?
<remix_tj> gam_:
<remix_tj> usa il nick intero
<remix_tj> sennò il client non suona
<remix_tj> gam_: hai provato poi dike? funziona?
<gam_> sempre connesso ? lavori nell'informatica ?
<remix_tj> si, ma comunque sono sempre connesso in assoluto
<remix_tj> non è detto che risponda
<gam_> remix, dike funziona, dike util no e neppure l'accesso al polisweb che l'uso per me necessario della fimra digitale
<gam_> ti ringrazio per aver risposto a me
<remix_tj> spe
<remix_tj> gam_: hai fatto quello che ti ho fatto fare per dike anche per dikeutil?
<remix_tj> gam_: dai questo comando
<remix_tj> file $(which dikeutil)
<remix_tj> e poi questo
<remix_tj> file $(which dikeutil.real)
<remix_tj> gam_: e dammi il risultato di entrambi i comandi
<gam_> non funzionando dike util, mi funzinano invece: software center, aggiornamenti, falsh plugin installer (finalmente posso usare il player di rtl 102.5 che prima non mi si apriva)
<gam_> devo scirvere file $(which dikeutil) ?
<remix_tj> si
<remix_tj> tutto quello che ho scritto sulla riga
<gam_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1018078/
<pippo> perche' non vedo le mie foto sul salvaschermo?
<remix_tj> ok gam_
<remix_tj> non hai fatto la stessa cosa che abbiamo fatto per dike anche per dikeutil
<remix_tj> gam_: dai questo comando
<gam_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1018081/
<remix_tj> sudo mv /usr/bin/dikeutil /usr/bin/dikeutil.real
<remix_tj> gam_: fatto?
<gam_> fatto
<remix_tj> bon
<remix_tj> ora dai questo comando
<remix_tj> echo -e '#!/bin/bash\nLD_PRELOAD=/usr/share/dike/lib/libcrypto.so.1.0.0 /usr/bin/dikeutil.real $@' | sudo tee /usr/bin/dikeutil
<gam_> remix, ti serve output ?
<remix_tj> no no, lo so l'output di quel comando
<remix_tj> ora
<remix_tj> sudo chmod a+rx /usr/bin/dikeutil
<remix_tj> e poi dovrebbe funzionare anche dikeutil
<remix_tj> poi passiamo a polisweb
<gam_> fatto, provo ?
<remix_tj> gam_: prova a lanciare dikeutil
<gam_> remix, miracolo: funziona ! (anzi no, mi hai dato la gista indicazione)
<remix_tj> bon
<remix_tj> gam_: polisweb non so dirti di preciso perchè non lo uso
<remix_tj> però so per certo che il forum è pieno di messaggi a riguardo
<gam_> funziona pur'esso
<remix_tj> gam_: se provi ad accedere cosa ti dice?
<Chicowolf> qualcuno sa creare rom per android ?
<gam_> fai assistenza ad avvocati ?
<gam_> a parte me
<remix_tj> ne ho 2 di avvocati dove lavoro
<remix_tj> e uno dei due è piuttosto pasticcione
<remix_tj> e comunque si, una volta lavoravo per molti studi di avvocati
<remix_tj> :-)
<gam_> polisweb consente di accedere al serve del mistero di giustizia e di consultare i fascicoli nei quali si è presenti come avvocati
<gam_> prelude al processo telematico
<gam_> e richiede l'autenticazione a mezzo di firma digitale
<gam_> quella di infocamere
<gam_> il sistema telematico sarà completo quando sarà possibile fare tutto tramite pec
<gam_> depositare atti e ricevere comunicazioni
<gam_> per ora si ricevono solo alcune comunicazioni
<remix_tj> si si conosco
<remix_tj> solo che non so nel dettaglio come funziona
<remix_tj> credo sia una normale autenticazione via ssl
<gam_> non si può mandare perché le cancellerie non sono pronte a ricevere i messaggi pec
<gam_> c'è molta resistenza tra avvocati, cancellieri e giudici
<remix_tj> gam_: ora ti si apre sto polisweb?
<gam_> ies
<remix_tj> bueno
<remix_tj> si vede che c'era un problema con libcrypto che "conflittavano"
<gam_> tu che puoi saperlo, come mai con 11.04 ed 11.10 funzionava
<Kira206> E ri-buonasera :P
<gam_> ed invece con 12.04 funziona solo se ho la fortuna d'imbattermi in remix ?
<Kira206> A chi posso chiedere una cosa x una installazione di ubuntu?!
<remix_tj> gam_: o se cerchi nel forum (io ste robe le ho trovate lì e le ho riadattate in una soluzione funzionante)
<gam_> Kira206, a qualcuno bravo: io sono qui per domandare a quelli bravi
<Chicowolf> dicci kira
<Kira206> Ahahah io domando basta che qualcuno mi risp XD
<Kira206> praticamente sto x installare ubuntu e nella schermata delle partizioni ho selezionato ext4 dove precedentemente c'erano
<Kira206> I vecchi file system di ubuntu...
<Kira206> Alla voce usare come :  file system ecc exta ecc ecc cosa mi conviene selezionare?!
<gam_> remix, dove sei tu si usa ubuntu o altre derivate di linux ?
<remix_tj> !chat | gam_
<ubot-it> gam_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<remix_tj> Kira206: hai intenzione di formattare tutto o vuoi usare i dati che hai dentro?
<gam_> ok
<Chicowolf> come filesistem usa ext4
<Kira206> Teoricamente dovrei aver tirato fuori tutto quello che mi serviva...si può fare una cosa "pulita" anche lasciando i dati che potrebbero servirmi?!
<Kira206> Anche xké mi sa che prima inavvertitamente al posto d fare modifica ho fatto elimina quindi mi sa che ho già rimosso quello che c'era e adesso mi apprestavo a fare installa solo che ovviamente mi chiede cosa farne d questa partizione
<Kira206> .......
<Kira206> sa sa prova :P
<Kira206> remix ci sei ancora?!
<Kira206> .....
<gam_> grazie atutti e arrivederci
<Kira206> C'è qualcuno?! :(
<Kira206> No tutti questi -.-'
<jester-> Kira206: cosa ti serve
<Kira206> Ohy thanks jester
<Kira206> Praticamente sono nella schermata partizioni di ubuntu,che sto installando la versione 11.
<jester-> why non la 12?
<Kira206> E mi chiede nella finestra modifica partizione,usare come : e c sono varie opzioni
<jester-> Kira206: hai la home seprata?
<jester-> separata*
<Kira206> Ho selezionato ext4 con journaling
<jester-> Kira206: montare come /
<Kira206> Fai conto che nn me ne intendo granché x nn dire nulla :P
<Kira206> Dici punto di mount?!
<jester-> non forattare se vuoi preservare i dati presnti ma fare utuente con  lo stesso nome
<jester-> Kira206: punto di mount /
<Kira206> M sa che accidentalmente ho già fatto elimina sempre da questa schermata delle partizioni quindi presumo che già sia andato tutto,o no?!..cmq il fatto è che nn va avanti nell'installazione
<jester-> Kira206:  se hai fatto elimina hai elimnato la partiszione
<Kira206> Ok alla voce punto d mount cosa metto?!
<jester-> non salvare o la dovrai rifare
<jester-> Kira206: punto mount devi mettere  /
<Kira206> K messo
<jester-> ma se ha eliminato la partizione esci e rifai
<jester-> che se salvi ti ritrovi senza nulla
<Kira206> Basta fare indietro o proprio esci?!
<jester-> Kira206: comunque
<jester-> Kira206: indietro e poi togli elimina la partizione
<jester-> poi
<jester-> usare come e3xt4 ,  punto di mount /  ,  formattare
<Kira206> Fin qua c siamo
<jester-> non formattare se vuo tenere i dati, se non formatti abbi cura di crare lo stesso utente
<Kira206> Allora fatto indietro
<Kira206> Ma alla fine penso d aver preso quello che mi serviva da quel file system
<jester-> allora formatta e
<Kira206> In questo momento ho sda1 ntfs sda6 ext4 sda7 swap sda5 ntfs
<jester-> la  swap la prende per conto suo
<Kira206> Teoricamente i file system del mio vecchio ubuntu stanno su sda6 ext4
<jester-> ok
<Kira206> Quindi fatto tutto,selezionato,ext4 con journaling e poi /
<Kira206> Ora faccio installa e spero nn salti tutto x aria XD
<Kira206> partito :)
<Kira206> Speriamo bene,intanto grazie 1000 gentilissimo :)
<pitzalone> jester-: ho problemi con una multifunzione samsung. hai esperienza?
<Kira206> Formatto anche xké su questo ext4 c stava il vecchio ubuntu a cui nn riuscivo più ad accedere quindi alla fine forse meglio così...
<jester-> pitzalone: ho una hp multi a ha funzato fuori dalla scatola con hpli-gui, che problema hai
<Chicowolf> qualcuno conosce qualcosa sulla creazione di rom ?
<pitzalone> jester-: una samsung scx 3405 f.... ora la trova, ma ci mette un paio di minuti per trovarla
<jester-> pitzalone: usb?
<pitzalone> si
<pitzalone> jester-: si
<jester-> pitzalone: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1952312
<pitzalone> jester-: mi perdo
<pitzalone> jester-: leggendo, qualcuno dice di disintallare la ufficiale e samsung e seguire i tutorial... ma mi lascio qualcosa per strada
<jester-> pitzalone: devi aggiungere il repo importare la key
<jester-> pitzalone: fina  da punto 4 usa il copia incolla
<jester-> pitzalone: poi farai
<jester-> pitzalone: non usare vi ma nano
<jester-> pitzalone: dai famo passo passo
<jester-> pitzalone: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<neramarea> idee ancora nessuno? dei, czzo... è impossibile che per una puttanata simile mi tocchiasfaltare..
<pitzalone> jester-:  ok... meglio
<pitzalone> pastebin?
<jester-> pitzalone:  aggingi sotto:  deb http://www.bchemnet.com/suldr/ debian extra
<pitzalone> jester-: già meso
<jester-> pitzalone: wget http://www.bchemnet.com/suldr/suldr.gpg
<jester-> sudo apt-key add suldr.gpg
<jester-> pitzalone: sudo apt-get update
<pitzalone> jester-: scusa...avevo clienti
<pitzalone> jester-: devo disintallare la ufficiale samsung?
<jester-> pitzalone: il repo è lo stesso?
<pitzalone> jester-: cosa intendi dire?
<jester-> pitzalone: ti ho fattto agggiungere un repo a sources list
<jester-> hai detto che lo avavi gia fatto
<jester-> pitzalone:  sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list  e metti nel paste
<pitzalone> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1018186/
<jester-> pitzalone: che driver samsung hai installato
<pitzalone> jester-: l'ho scaricato dal sito samsung
<pitzalone> jester-: UnifiedLinuxDriver_1.01
<jester-> pitzalone: sei entrato e hai lanciato il .sh da sudo?
<pitzalone> jester-: esatto
<jester-> pitzalone: installato senza errori?
<pitzalone> jester-: direi di si
<pitzalone> jester-: stampa senza problemi
<jester-> pitzalone: installata la strampante funza?
<pitzalone> jester-: si. senza problemi
<evolution_> aiuto :(
<jester-> pitzalone: lancia  sane-find-scanner
<pitzalone> jester-:  come lo lancio? da terminale?
<jester-> eh se lo lanci dalla finestra non funge
<evolution_> qualcuno sa perchè e come posso nuovamente visualizzare la posta che non compare più in posta evolution ?
<jester-> evolution_: direttamente da apgina web se non hai cancellato
<jester-> pagina*
<pitzalone> jester-: non lo ho
<pitzalone> jester-: cioè?
<jester-> pitzalone: sudo apt-get intall xsane
<evolution_> mi scrive "non c'è nessun messaggio in questa cartella"
<jester-> pitzalone: sudo apt-get install xsane
<pitzalone> jester-: xsane c'è
<jester-> pitzalone: lancia  sudo sane-find-scanner
<glpiana> ola
<jester-> ola glpiana
<glpiana> ola jester-
<evolution_> risolto grazie ;)
<pitzalone> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1018207/
<jester-> pitzalone: sudo xsane
<jester-> vedi se lo trova
<jester-> pitzalone: hai 3 scanner attacati al pc?
<pitzalone> jester-: ci mette uno o due minuti a trovarla
<pitzalone> jester-: no
<jester-> pitzalone: ma lo trova lo scanner o no
<pitzalone> jester-: è come prima... ci mette un casino di tempo
<jester-> pitzalone: ma lo trova alla fine o no
<jester-> pitzalone: scanimage -L
<pitzalone> jester-: aperto... 3/4 minuti
<pitzalone> jester-: questo scanimage cosa fa?
<jester-> pitzalone: prova a fare una scanzione
<pitzalone> jester-: funge
<jester-> pitzalone: quindi è ok
<jester-> pitzalone: non so perchè ci mette un po a trovarlo
<pitzalone> jester-: la uso spesso... mi rallenta troppo il lavoro
<jester-> pitzalone: per fare copie?
<pitzalone> jester-: mi salvo tutte le fatture di negozio.
<jester-> pitzalone: prova a togliere il driver e a mettere il 3 http://www.bchemnet.com/suldr/smfpv3.html
<pitzalone> jester-: disintallare?
<jester-> pitzalone: il driver dovrebbe avere un uninstall.sh
<jester-> pitzalone: avessi preso una hp officejet 4500 ti sarebbe andato tutto fax compreso
<jester-> ed è pure eth
<jester-> a € 50
<pitzalone> jester-: cioè?
<pitzalone> jester-: disinstallando
<jester-> pitzalone: cioè la togli dalla scvatola, installi hplip-gui, la attcchi al retro del router e dalla gui la installi cosi l ainstalli su tutti i pc in rete
<pitzalone> jester-: mi sta cercando i driver
<jester-> ma è anche usb
<pitzalone> jester-: a saperlo
<jester-> avessi chiesto prima
<pitzalone> jester-: mai una cosa normale
<jester-> pitzalone: appunto che con linux bisogna aver cura di prendere roba digeribile
<pitzalone> jester-: cosa devo fare per installare la 3?
<jester-> pitzalone: scompatti entri nella dir  linux e lanci sudo sticass.sh
<pitzalone> jester-: vado con la più vecchia?
<jester-> pitzalone: vedi quello che va meglio, tanto c'è uninstall.sh
<jester-> pitzalone: sempre prendere l'ultima
<pitzalone> jester-: uguale
<jester-> pitzalone: mi sa che è un coso cosi
<jester-> gia buona che ti funza
<jester-> pitzalone: sudo adduser pitzaone scanner
<jester-> pitzalone: favedere  scanimage -L
<pitzalone> jester-: non parte
<pitzalone> jester-: non ci credo che linux non ce la fa
<pitzalone> jester-: quà dice di togliere cdroot folder? maè possibile?
<pitzalone> jester-: http://www.bchemnet.com/suldr/smfpv3.html MI PERDO AL PUNTO 8
<jester-> pitzalone: scanimage -L  cosa dice
<pitzalone> jester-: non parte...
<pitzalone> jester-: ma a cosa serve?
<jester-> p0dovrebbe controllare
<pitzalone> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1018302/ dopo un paio di minuti
<jester-> pitzalone: m i pare che lag a parte funzi lo scanner
<jester-> pitzalone:  la usb è sana?
<pitzalone> jester-: troppo tempo
<jester-> pitzalone: è attaccata diretta alla usb?
<pitzalone> jester-: si
<jester-> o su un hub
<jester-> pitzalone: non so che dirti il driver funza
<pitzalone> jester-: uff
<jester-> pitzalone: rimuovi dal pannello di controllo, riavvia e riaggiungi
<pitzalone> jester-: ovvero?
<jester-> ovvereo
<pitzalone> jester-: proviamo a completare quella guida?
<jester-> ma l'hai installata lastampante da impostazioni di sistema?
<pitzalone> jester-: la inserisce sola
<jester-> toglila e rimettila a mano
<jester-> pitzalone: puo darsi che sia la ub
<pitzalone> cioè?
<pitzalone> jester-: fatto
<pitzalone> jester-: mi dai una mano a completare la guida?
<jester-> pitzalone: quale guida
<pitzalone> http://www.bchemnet.com/suldr/smfpv3.html
<convolution> ho installato ubuntu in versione testuale su virtualbox
<convolution> ma vorrei raddoppiare la dimensione della finestra
<convolution> come posso fare?
<robytrevi> ciao a tutti
<jester-> pitzalone: non vedo nulla circa la lentezza inquella guida
<pitzalone> jester-: tu dicev di cambargli il cavo?
<jester-> ti dice quali liib l'uninstall potrebbe non rimuovere e èer eventuale conflitti
<jester-> pitzalone: il pc è vecchio?
<jester-> secondo me il problema i hw del pc
<convolution> jester-, per caso sai come aumentare la risoluzione di ubuntu in shell mode?
<convolution> non sto usando l'interfaccia grafica
<pitzalone> jester-: sarebbe?
<convolution> voglio un'interfaccia testuale più definita
<jester-> convolution: come al solito in impostazioni di sistema monitor
<convolution> jester-, sono in modalità testuale
<convolution> non sono nella shell
<convolution> ops
<convolution> non sono nell'interfaccia grafica
<convolution> ma in quella a caratteri
<convolution> uso solo quella
<jester-> convolution: e che ti frega della risoluzone in tty
<convolution> jester-, sono in virtualbox
<convolution> e rispetto alla risoluzione dell'host è troppo piccola
<jester-> convolution: devi installrgli le exstension e le guest
<jester-> pitzalone: se il pc è vcchio facile che il bus usb sia lento
<convolution> e come?
<jester-> pitzalone: è solo usb? non anche eth?
<jester-> !virtualbox | convolution
<ubot-it> convolution: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<pitzalone> jester-: eth?
<jester-> le exstensions le prendi sul sito e le guest le installi dal client
<convolution> jester-, quella guida è per l'interfaccia grafica, io uso solo quella testuale
<jester-> convolution: spiegati meglio
<jester-> convolution: in vbox e ok
<jester-> convolution:   hai la tty piccola?
<convolution> sì
<convolution> ho installato ubuntu senza interfaccia grafica su una guest di vbox
<jester-> convolution: leggi sopra. le exstensione e le guest servono comunque
<convolution> jester-, ok, ma la guida non spiega come installare senza itnerfaccia grafica
<jester-> convolution: os linux o win
<convolution> win
<jester-> convolution: vbox in win emula linux o il contrario
<convolution> questa
<convolution> host: win, guest: linux
<jester-> convolution: scarichi con wget le exstension
<jester-> poi le apri con vbox
<jester-> convolution: no le extension le scasrichi da win e le fai aprire da vbox
<jester-> per le gurest non so dove stanno
<convolution> non ci ho capito nulla
<convolution> di solito io andavo dal menu
<convolution> dispositivi
<convolution> e facevo "installa guest additions"
<convolution> se lo faccio con la tty
<convolution> non succede nulla
<jester-> convolution: non usando vbox non so dove mette la tar
<jester-> o la run che isa
<jester-> sia
<jester-> convolution: sudo nanp /etc/default/grub
<jester-> nano
<convolution> cosa devo cercare?
<filo1234> convolution: cosa te ne fai delle guestaadditions se non hai nemmeno grafica?
<jester-> #GRUB_GFXMODE=800x600
<jester->   togli il cancelletto
<jester-> GRUB_GFXMODE=800x600
<jester-> convolution: salva e dai sudo update grub
<jester-> convolution: salva e dai sudo update-grub
<convolution> jester-, ho cambiato risoluzione ma non è cambiato nulla
<Tullio70> Per chi interessa ho aperto una pagina su facebook Ubuntu in liguria... anche come censimento....http://www.facebook.com/groups/235585653222501/
<Tullio70> ciao a tutti....
<Drizamanuber> quando uso opera il pc tende a surriscaldarsi, come posso risolvere il problema? il pc è un hp pavilion, succede lo stesso anche con il pc della mia morosa, sempre un hp pavilion ma un modello diverso dal mio
<user_> ciao a tutti ho bisogno di aiuto. non parte ubuntu.. avvio e mi appare GRUB>
<user_> tempo fa ho partizionato il mio hd.. ho installato xp e ubuntu.. inizialmente tutto ok.. potevo scegliere e partiva cio- cjhe volevo.. poi non partiva piu- ubuntu.. ho modificato il boot di xp e da allora utto bloccato..avviando se sclego ubuntu appare grub.. se scelgo xp mi dice che i file dll e kernel sono danneggiati
<user_> NON SO COSA FARE
<user_> perfa.. aiutatemi..grazie ketty
<user_> nessun esperto_
<user_> ?
<user_> non c-[ nessuno??
<neramarea> ciao ketty t aiuto io
<neramarea> cosa t serve
<anduci> ciao
<anduci> ho problemi a connettermi ad internet sul os montato con virtualbox
<stevr1it> salve ho installato l'ultima versione di ubuntu alternate su un pavillion ma alla'vvio mi da una schemata nera, ovviamente è colpa dei driver video reandon, ma come faccio a farlo partire se ho unschermata nera?
<mikele> ciao non riesco a creare ubuntu per chiavetta
<mikele> volevo istallare ubuntu 12 ma non ho dvd per masterizzarlo e volevo creare il file d'avvio ma nn ci riesco chi mi aiuta?
<Carlin0> mikele, usa unetbootin per metterlo su chiavetta
<mikele> grazie
#ubuntu-it 2012-06-02
<dod> o/
<cristian_c> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> vorrei stabilire la connessione via cavo
<cristian_c> ma non funziona, nel senso che il NM carica all'infinito
<cristian_c> eppure in ifconfig non vedo stranezze
<jester-> cristian_c: è in dhcp?
<cristian_c> jester-, il pc?
<jester-> nm
<cristian_c> il router?
<cristian_c> jester-, sì, dhcp
<jester-> ip del rutter?
<cristian_c> 192.168.1.1
<jester-> prova a fare in manuale: 192.168.1.10 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.1.1
<jester-> in server dns mettici 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<cristian_c> mo provo
<cristian_c> jester, boh, stavolta è già stabilita
<jester-> cristian_c: sempre in dhcp?
<cristian_c> sostanzialmente in questo caso la fa subito la connessone via cavo
<cristian_c> il problema è che perde la connessione
<cristian_c> cioè realmente non la fa
<cristian_c> *connessione
<jester-> cristian_c: prova con ip statico coe sopra
<jester-> come*
<cristian_c> jester-, non l'avevo appena fatto? :)
<glpiana> ola
<Steeler> cristian_c, dai route -n
<nicotano> buongiorno
<jester-> cristian_c: se si sconnette da di cavo farlocco
<Steeler> cristian_c,  e ifconfig
<cristian_c> jester-, non è così, ho testato
<cristian_c> Steeler, con la connessione via cavo attivata, giusto?
<Steeler> cristian_c, yeah
<Steeler> cristian_c, pasta ifconfig.
<Steeler> cristian_c, e route -n
<cristian_c> Steeler, http://pastebin.com/zPikMymy
<Steeler> cristian_c, come IP metti 192.168.1.10
<Steeler> cristian_c, come mask 255.255.255.0
<Steeler> cristian_c, come gateway 192.168.1.0
<cristian_c> Steeler, eppure nel network manager ci sono questi dati :O
<Steeler> cristian_c, come dns 192.168.1.0
<cristian_c> beh, il gateway è diverso
<cristian_c> e anche dns
<Steeler> cristian_c, i dati sono giusti.
<jester-> Steeler: ha detto di avere 1.1 il rutter
<Steeler> cristian_c, prova dns e gateway 192.168.1.1
<cristian_c> eh sì, ci raggiungo lpinterfaccia web del router digitnado quell'indirizzo
<cristian_c> mo provo
<Steeler> cristian_c, l'interfaccia web la raggiungi con questo:http://192.168.0.1/
<Steeler> cristian_c, l'interfaccia web la raggiungi con questo: http://192.168.0.1/
<Steeler> cristian_c, ah no, scusa con quelli ^^
<cristian_c_> Steeler, ho eseguito :(
<Steeler> cristian_c_, si disconnette?
<cristian_c_> come prima stabilisce la connessione, ma non si collega realmente
<Steeler> cristian_c_, strano cazzo; la regola della connessione manuale è quella :(
<cristian_c_> cioè il NM mi segnala connesso, ma in realtà non lo fa
<glpiana> cristian_c_, non pinga neanche 173.194.35.24 ?
<cristian_c_> ci provo
<cristian_c_> che indirizzo è? :D
<glpiana> cristian_c_, gogol
<Steeler> quello di google
<cristian_c_> lol
<Steeler> glpiana, smanettone !
<glpiana> lol
<cristian_c_> Steeler, sempre con il gw e dns uguali?
<Steeler> cristian_c_, ya
<Steeler> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> Steeler, provato con c3, a volte ne perde 0, a volte uno, a volte due
<cristian_c> (perdita pacchetti)
<Steeler> cristian_c, se metti automatico e pingi che fa ?
<cristian_c> devo provare
<piersatanava> giorno :)
<cristian_c> Steeler, in dhcp automatico NM ci ha messo molto per stabilire la connessione, comunque nulla è cambiato poi. Il ping si comporta nello stesso modo di prima
<Steeler> cristian_c, che router è ?
<jester-> cristian_c: sa di cavo o eth farlocchi
<piersatanava> necessito di una piccola delucidazione, sulle connessioni di rete della 12.04
<jester-> piersatanava: dica
<Steeler> oggi è la giornata di ifconfig aahah
<piersatanava> grazie jester
<piersatanava> allora
<cristian_c> Steeler, il classico router pirelli, che se non te lo accolli, ti fanno pagare l'assistenza per i guasti
<piersatanava> pur funzionando la connessione via cavo
<cristian_c> jester-, la porta era stata testata con xp e funzionava
<piersatanava> non me la vede sotto la modifica connessioni....è normale?
<cristian_c> jester-, mi era stato assicurato che funzionava, l'avevo fatto testare apposta
<jester-> cristian_c: metti wicd al posto di nm
<Steeler> cristian_c, buttalo e prendi NetGear.
<cristian_c> Steeler, eh, ma alll'isp non va bene :)
<jester-> piersatanava: non è normale
<inventato> ciao
<cristian_c> jester-, guarderò, grazie :)
<piersatanava> uhm....mi sembrava
<Steeler> cristian_c, che isp ?
<piersatanava> nella finestra, sotto la scheda senza fili ho la connessione alla mia wifi
<cristian_c> telecom
<jester-> piersatanava: modifica connessioni, tab cavo non c'è nulla?
<piersatanava> sotto quelle cblate non trovo nulla
<cristian_c> cioè uno lo cambia, ma poi sono azzi suoi
<piersatanava> esatto
<jester-> piersatanava: e sei collegato via cavo?
<piersatanava> però funziona se collego solo cavo
<jester-> piersatanava: con cavo e collegato non compare niente?
<piersatanava> - jester ora no ma via cavo funziona
<piersatanava> esatto
<jester-> strano
<piersatanava> collegato o scollegato fisicamente il cavo
<piersatanava> non mi appare nessuna connessione
<jester-> è la prima volta che leggo di un problema del genere
<jester-> piersatanava: cat /etc/network/interfaces
<jester-> !paste | piersatanava
<ubot-it> piersatanava: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<piersatanava> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1019149/
<jester-> piersatanava: prova a commentare le ultime due righe
<jester-> e a riavviare network
<piersatanava> commentate, devo riavviare network?
<jester-> piersatanava: commentare = mettere # a inizio riga
<jester-> e poi sudo service networking restart
<piersatanava> si al commento ci arrivo :)
<piersatanava> spe che riavvio
<piersatanava> mi restituisce unknwn istance
<jester-> piersatanava: riavvia il pc
<jester-> con attaccato il cavo
<piersatanava> ok :)
<Piersatanava_> jester, sembra che vada decisamente meglio
<Piersatanava_> scusa l'ignoranza ma cosa ho fatto?
<jester-> piersatanava: le righe che hai commentate non ci dovrebbero essere in quel file
<jester-> commentandole non le vede più come una stringa comando ma come un testo
<Piersatanava_> su questo ci sono
<Piersatanava_> mi chiedo che ci facessero
<Piersatanava_> visto che l'installazione è appena fatta
<jester-> boh in linux se non si crea qualche bug non è bello
<Piersatanava_> e questo dierei che è sacrosanto
<Piersatanava_> invece quell'unk istance quando ho tentato di restartare la rete?
<jester-> Piersatanava_: non era esatto il servizio netwroking  mi sa che gli hanno cambiato nome, se vuoi toglirti una curiosità  fai: sudo service net   e natti tab due volte che appare
<jester-> e batti*
<Piersatanava_> subito :)
<Piersatanava_> net: unrecognized service....uhm
<jester-> Piersatanava_: net e battendo tab due volte non completa ?
<Piersatanava_> uhm
<Piersatanava_> al primo da network
<Piersatanava_> poi fa elenco
<jester-> allora è network restart
<Piersatanava_> tra cui anche networking
<jester-> fa elenco dei servizi che cominciano per net
<jester-> allora è networking
<Piersatanava_> uhm
<Piersatanava_> cmq questo mi insegna che qunado mi trovo bene una versione
<Piersatanava_> non devo saltare addosso alla successiva
<jester-> appunto, non lo ordinal il dutur
<Piersatanava_> certo
<Piersatanava_> però
<Piersatanava_> dando il service restart sia con networking che con network da unkw istance
<Piersatanava_> e sotto : networking stop/waiting
<simonaG> ciao
<jester-> Piersatanava_: allora supporta solo stop e start
<jester-> vuole prima stop e poi start
<Piersatanava_> proviamo subito
<Piersatanava_> stiop: unk istance
<Piersatanava_> cmq jester grazie :P
<jester-> stop
<Piersatanava_> si si era stop :)
<nicotano> buongiorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno nicotano
<nicotano> ciao jester- , fra poco rivado via,
<pitzalone> jestjester-ci sei?
<pitzalone> jester-: ci sei?
<[Acid][Burn]> salve
<pitzalone> jester-: ci sei?
<pitzalone> jester-: ricori il problema di ieri? ho rimontato la vecchia multifunzione a getto dlInchiostro e ha lo stesso problema!
<jester-> pitzalone:  se è un problema hw c'è nada da fare, non hai altro pc su cui provare?
<pitzalone> jester-: ma prima andava....
<jester-> pitzalone: hai pacioccato qualche file?
<pitzalone> jester-: ho seguito le guide... sicuramente ho fatto casini...
<pitzalone> non si riesce a resettare in qualche modo?
<multiscreen> ciao
<multiscreen> è necessario installare qualche modulo o qualche pacchetto xorg-* per poter connettere uno schermo esterno al portatile? su console (Ctrl+F1) funziona ma non riesco a farlo andare quando sono su fvwm-crystal. Uso gdm. Qualcuno  sa come fare?
<multiscreen> premendo Fn + tasto-multi-schermo non succede nulla
<pitzalone> jester-: è proprio che ci mette molto a trovarlo
<pitzalone> jester-: pensa un soluzione
<jester-> pitzalone: i casi sono due: o hai sminchiatoqualkche file o il pc è ciucco
<pitzalone> jester-: facciamola prima, cosa posso fare?
<jester-> se lo trova significa che  il driver funza, la lentezza me la spiego con os sminchiato o pc ciucco, prova con altro pc
<multiscreen> jester-: sai se serve un preciso pacchetto xorg-* per far funzionare un monitor esterno su X ? (monitor collegato tramite cavo VGA )
<jester-> multiscreen: che scheda video hai
<jester-> pitzalone: sarebbe anche ora che installassi la 12.04
<multiscreen> jester-: intel. prima funzionava (con debian) . Ho installato l'ultimo ubuntu qualche giorno fa e ora vedo che non va se non su console ..
<jester-> pitzalone: vedi cvhe spariscono le magagne
<jester-> multiscreen:  cioè non hai la graifica ma solo la shell?
<multiscreen> jester-: probabilmente devo configurare qualcosa per associare il tasto alla funzione multiscreen
<pitzalone> jester-: ho paura che mi incasini il gestionale... sento il programmatore
<multiscreen> jester-: io ho la grafica. solo che vorrei usare 2 monitor: 1 del portatile + uno esterno (connesso via VGA)
<jester-> pitzalone: non hai un altro pc?
<jester-> anche portatile
<jester-> multiscreen: se intel la scheda lo dovrebbe vedere in impostazioni di sistema-->minitor
<jester-> monitor*
<pitzalone> jester-: sai cosa stavo pensando? faccio partire il programma all'avvio in automatico e lo lascio aperto tutto il giorno. il portatile è lentissimo
<jester-> èp
<multiscreen> jester-: via bash? (non ho gnome )
<jester-> pitzalone: forse ti conviene
<jester-> multiscreen: e cosa hai come ambiente grafico
<multiscreen> jester-: fvwm-crystal
<multiscreen> via gdm
<pitzalone> jester-: poi al massimo faccio l'aggiornamento come ho sicurezza
<jester-> multiscreen: non l'ho mai sentito nominare, ce le avrà le impostazioni
<multiscreen> jester-: non puoi eseguirlo tu sul tuo pc e poi lanciare "ps aufx|less" per dirmi che nome ha così installo solo quel pacchetto?
<jester-> multiscreen: cosa dovrei lanciare
<multiscreen> jester-: aprire quella finestra di gestione/impostazione degli schermi e dirmi che nome ha quel programma così lo cerco su aptitude e lo installo evitando quindi di dover installare tutto gnome
<multiscreen> jester-: no, fvwm-crystal non ha programmi per impostare lo schermo :(
<jester-> multiscreen:  è possibile con xradr
<jester-> multiscreen:  anzi in mancanza di gui quello si usa
<andreaowild> ciao a tutti
<jester-> putroppo non c'è holden che sa bene le stringhe
<multiscreen> jester-: già provato ma non fa nulla (andava con la scorsa installazione debian ma anche allora dovevo prima premere Fn+tastoschermo)
<multiscreen> jester-: io usavo "xrandr --output VGA1 --right-of LVDS1"
<andreaowild> qualcuno di voi ha provato a installare netatalk 3 dai repository su ubuntu?
<multiscreen> ma usato ora lo schermo rimane in standby
<jester-> multiscreen: serve la stringa giusta
<multiscreen> jester-: in che senso? i nomi sono quelli "VGA1" e "LVDS1" . han funzionato sempre, prima.
<multiscreen> jester-: ho provato ora "xrandr -q" e li vede tutti e due O.o (VGA1 e LVDS1)
<jester-> comunque il pacchetto che cercavi adesso è incluso in gnome-control-center
<fourlastor> ciao a tutti :)
<alessio> raga non mi funzionano più i tasti del touchpad da quando ho aggiornato da ubuntu 11.10 ad ubuntu 12.04 lts qualcuno mi da una mano a risolvere?? grazie :D
<multiscreen> jester-: ok, grazie provo a installarlo :)
<fourlastor> come posso rimuovere la tab "usati di recente" dai dialoghi di apertura e chiusura files?
<jester-> fourlastor: spiega le tab
<fourlastor> e salvataggio files*
<fourlastor> jester-, quando apri un file da un programma gtk, ad esempio geany, c'è a sinistra un elenco di cartelle (tra le quali si possono aggiungere anche delle personalizzate), ma di default viene visualizzato un elenco di file recenti
<fourlastor> se vuoi ti faccio uno screen
<alessio> e comunque da quando ho messo la 12.04 il mio portatile scalda troppo
<jester-> fourlastor:  le impostazioni del programma non lo fanno? per es nautilis se ne frega di farti vedere i file recenti aperti
<alessio> ho gia pulito la ventola...
<fourlastor> jester-, usa la finestra di dialogo standard delle gtk, lo fa anche se usi il document viewer
<fourlastor> quindi immaginavo ci fosse una qualche impostazione per inibire questa funzionalità
<jester-> alessio: sudo modprobe psmouse
<jester-> fourlastor: guarda nelle impostazioni e nei menu del programma
<alessio> jester, non da output
<jester-> alessio: prova il tacc
<alessio> jester, cos'è il tacc??
<jester-> i tasti che non vanno
<alessio> jester, eh ok non vanno ancora
<fourlastor> jester-, http://developer.gnome.org/gtk/2.24/GtkFileChooserDialog.html è questo il dialogo, non penso sia un'impostazione di geany/evince
<jester-> alessio: mi sa che ti conviene a rimetter la 11.10 che la 12.04 è indigesta al tuo hw
<jester-> fourlastor: non conosco geany
<alessio> jester, sti peni per fortuna non ho un pc datato è un hp dv6 3141sl
<alessio> jester, comunque un'altro problema è che l'ubuntu software center quando clicco la voce installati crasha
<fourlastor> jester-, ripeto che penso sia un'impostazione globale più che di un singolo programma
<jester-> alessio:  i nuovi rilasci hanno appunto problemi con hw veccio che si è deciso di non piu supportare e con hw nuovo nuovo del quale non ci sono ancora i driver linux
<jester-> fourlastor: sono impostazioni che riguardano le singole applicazioni
<alessio> jester, mannaggia quindi mi conviene avere un pc che sia una via di mezzo...vabbè per il fatto del touchpad segnalerò il bug su synaptic così vediamo se lo risolvono
<fourlastor> ci sarà un default impostabile O_o
<jester-> alessio: hai guardato in impostazini di sistema-->mouse
<alessio> jester, cosa dovrebbe essere abilitato/disabilitato perchè i pulsanti funzionino??
<fourlastor> alessio, ma il touchpad per muovere il cursore funziona?
<alessio> fourlastor, si si ovvio
<alessio> fourlastor, a volte i pulsanti funzionano ma l'ho scoperto per caso bisgona tenere due dita sul touchpad e poi cliccare ma non sempre funziona quindi devo provare 3000 volte per riuscirci
<jester-> guarda cosa c'è dentro a mouse/touchpad
<alessio> jester, la spunta su abilitare i clic del mouse con il touchpad c'è
<alessio> jester, quindi non saprei...
<alessio> vado a mangiare torno subito buon appetito a tutti :D
<alessio> rieccomi
<alessio> raga come mai quando va in stand-by il mio pc parte la ventola a manetta ed inizia a scaldare un botto??
<alessio> appena sono tornato era in stand-by ho mosso il mouse e ho visto che ero ad 88 gradi centigradi ora invece in tempo 0 si è abbassata a 62
<alessio> jester, comunque i pulsanti funzionano, però tutti e due servono solo per aprire i file mi spiego meglio, quando clicco i pulsanti sia il destro che il sinistro non aprono il menù a tendina che dovrebbe aprirsi normalmente
<anduci> ciao a tutti, ho problemi a configurare la rete su un os montato su virtualbox.......
<dod> alessio carica in ram tutti i dati per renderli disponibili quando torni dallo stand by.
<dod> mette la cache su disco penso.
<anduci> ciao a tutti, ho problemi a configurare la rete su un os montato su virtualbox.......
<jester-> anduci: setta il client in nat che usa lka connessione dell'hst
<jester-> cosi come non è necessario nessun driver video, installa le exstension e le guest
<reddos> ciao a tutti ho rinstallato 12.04 32 bit  senza installare niente  ora x vedere i video su youtubr cosa devo fare  grazie
<reddos> quando ho provato da me ho inchiodato molte volte il pc  insomma ho fatto dei casini
<jester-> reddos: sudo apt-get ubuntu-restircted-extras
<jester-> reddos: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restircted-extras
<reddos> ok
<jester-> reddos: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<reddos> tutte e tre i passaggi?
<reddos> nel terminale
<jester-> l'ultimo
<jester-> gli altri sono sbagliati
<reddos> ok
<reddos>  non ho fatto nemmeno gli aggiornamenti x non incasinare
<giordano> salve Ragazzi/e, ho notato che rhtymbox non mi apre i file mp3, dice di ricercare da inter un codec ma poi non lo trova posso fare qualcosa?
<reddos> fatto
<nicotano> salve
<reddos> non ve non si vede niente il riquadro del video su youtube e nero
<reddos> devo fare gli aggiornamenti o basta solo riavviare il sistema
<reddos_> ho riavviato ma non si vede i video di youtube
<reddos_> provo a fare gli aggiornamenti ?
<ago> buon pomeriggio
<Carlin0> reddos, dai al terminale → dpkg -l | grep 'flash\|gnash\|swf'
<Carlin0> e metti l'output in paste
<Carlin0> !paste | reddos
<ubot-it> reddos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ago> c'è modo di far eseguire "comandi" nei runlevel? mi spiego meglio: mettiamo caso che all'avvio volessi lanciare un qualcosa tipo: tmux new-session -d -s 0 'apt-get update' , come posso fare?
<reddos_> ok
<ago> m1t0: che ci fai qui? :P
<reddos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1019493/
<Carlin0> reddos, sembra tutto a posto ed è anche inutile che aggiorni perchè hai già l'ultima versione
<reddos> ma  chiede lavanzamento parziale
<Carlin0> reddos, io sto parlando di flash ...
<reddos> ok
<reddos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlMfYAKmcDM     come mai no vedo questo  su youtube
<Carlin0> reddos, se clicchi col destro in mezzo al video si apre un menù?
<giordano> salve ho il seguente problema con rhtymbox
<giordano> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1019506/
<reddos> no
<reddos> aspetta provo afare tutti gli aggiornamenti
<m1t0> ago: io sono ovunque! :P
<Carlin0> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubot-it> ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 57 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<Carlin0> giordano, installa questo pacchetto
<giordano> mi dice di rimuovere dei pacchetti
<Carlin0> giordano, metti in paste senza dare S
<Carlin0> !paste | giordano
<ubot-it> giordano: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<giordano> mi da sempre lo stesso errore
<Carlin0> giordano, che pacchetti vuole rimuovere ?
<reddos_> io ci sono sempre
<reddos_> sono con un altro pc
<giordano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1019533/
<giordano> i pacchetti erano lib utility
<Carlin0> comunque l'errore è diverso ... vuole altri codec adesso
<Carlin0> quello di prima era questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1019506/
<Carlin0> giordano, ma giusto per capire , che tipo di file devi riprodurre ?
<giordano> il primo con rytmybox il secondo con minitube
<giordano> mp3
<giordano> con vlc va tutto bene
<Carlin0> e lo so vlc sopperisce a tutto
<Carlin0> !info gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<ubot-it> gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly (source: gst-plugins-ugly0.10): GStreamer plugins from the "ugly" set. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.18.3-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 355 kB, installed size 1257 kB
<Carlin0> installa questo giordano se poi non va manco con questo ho finito le idee
<giordano> dice che già è installato
<giordano> praticamente ora non sivedono neppure i video sia con vlc e sia con riproduzione video
<Carlin0> chetu non veda i video con vlc mi sembra molto strano
<giordano> provo ad riavviare?
<Carlin0> l'unica cosa che puo servire è riavviare il programma ...
<r4ffy> salve a tutti
<giordano> per i video su internet li vedo
<r4ffy> volevo un informazione,installando un kernel nuovo(tipo il 3.3) dai repo di ubuntu (con le patch già applicate) ho notato che apparmor non viene più caricato c'è un modo per risolvere questo inconveniente?
<reddos> ho aggiornato il sistema ho installato quello che mi ai detto ma ancore non si vedono i flash su youtube  perche?
<reddos> ci sono
<reddos> a  me questo 12.04  mi rimane difficile
<reddos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Km8jjpnDsWE&feature=related        cosa si deve installare x vedere questo flash
<ketty> ciao, ho un problema non parte ubuntu.. mi appare grub
<ketty> avviando il pc ho la possibilit' di scegliere tra ubuntu e xp.. se scelgo XP mi dice  caricamento delle DLL e Kernel necessarie.. e nn fa nulla.. se parto con ubuntu mi appare GRUB>
<ketty> sono disposta a quasliasi cosa pur di avviare il pc PREFAVORE..
<ketty> sono  settimane che leggo forum ma non riesco a risolvere.. AIUTATEMI grazie..
<ketty> ma non c-[ qualche esperto_?
<mikele> ciao a tutti
<ketty> ciao
<ketty> mi aiuti__
<ketty> ?
<mikele> scusate il disturbo qualcuno mi potrebbe dare delle dritte per istallare i driver di nvidea gforce 610m? io ho ubuntu 11.10
<mikele> che t serve?
<ketty> mikele potresti aiutarmi_?
<mikele> k
<mikele> ketty, dimmi
<ketty> non parte piu- il pc.. mi appare GRUB> se avvio con ubuntu e necessario caricamento dll e kernel se avvio con xp.. ora ho avvioato da cd con boot repair
<ketty> ed [ da dove scrivo
<ketty> mi puoi dare una mano?
<ketty> perfavore..
<mikele> non saprei proprio come aiutarti
<mikele> aspetta che vedo
<ketty> sono disposta a qualsiasi cosa.. sono  settimane che leggo forum ma non capisco nulla..
<ketty> vorrei ripristinarlo in modo che con calma salvo formatto ed installo ubuntu in una partizione..
<mikele> ketty, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=524811
<mikele> prova con questi comandi
<ketty> guarda che mi hai dato un link dove ho scritto io.. ma non [ stato ancora risolto il mio problema
<ketty> se leggi l-ultima parte [ quello che mi appare a me..
<mikele> ahahahaha ok
<ketty> >(
<ketty> sono disperata..
<ketty> AIUTAMI>..
<ketty> disposta a tutto,, anche pagamento cena o altro
<ketty> non ce la faccio piu- due settimane ma non voglio formattare
<ketty> ti ricarico il cellulare.. qualsiasi cosa..
<ketty> basta  che risolvo..
<Drizamanuber> ciao a tutti, ho problemi di surriscaldamento su un hp pavilion ccon installato ubuntu 11.04
<mikele> ketty nn è un problema di soldi o cose simili...!!!!nn sò proprio come aiutarti
<mikele> e nn ci sono nemmeno i 2 ragazzi che aiutano sempre
<ketty> uff....come faccio???
<r4ffy> ketty prova con http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Serpico> ciao
<anduci> jester- ci 6?
<ketty> mi aiutate? ho bisogno..
<marvin_> ciao. qualcuno mi sa dire s'è possibile installazione di una chiavetta usb wirless adapter (tp-link wn321g) su 10.04 lts e come ??? tnx
<Steeler> ketty, riesci per caso a scrivere sudo gdm start    ???
<jester-> anduci: cu fu
<anduci> lol
<anduci> ascolta ho letto solo ora della tua risposta...io il nat lo ho gia provato a settare
<anduci> ma niente
<anduci> ieri mi stava aiutando glpiana
<jester-> anduci: hai installati extensions e addons?
<anduci> dato ke avevo problemi a scaricare le guest addiction ma nn ci riuscivo ho fscaricato la ext pack
<anduci> e la ho installata
<jester-> anduci: non sono la stessa cosa
<anduci> ma riprovando ad installare dalla vm nn va
<jester-> installa le add da menu vbox quando hai fatto il boot dell'os
<jester-> poi metti la macchina virtuale in nat oppure in bridge
<jester-> anduci: logico che l'host deve essere connesso a internet
<anduci> jester- QUANDO VADO SU DISPOSITIVI/installa guest addition nn succede niente
<anduci> sorry x il caps
<anduci> jester- ieri glpiana mi ha fatto scaricare la ext pack, e poi mi ha fatto scrivere id sul terminale
<anduci> ma si è disconnesso
<anduci> non so, ti viene in mente forse cosa mi voleva far provare a fare?
<jester-> anduci: ne piu ne meno quello che ti sto dicendo io
<anduci> ok
<anduci> quindi ora ho lext pack installato...la vm con montato xp accesa
<jester-> anduci:  l'host è cinnesso a internet?
<anduci> su rete ho impstato nat
<anduci> ma dove lo vedo l'host scusa?
<jester-> anduci:  si ma l'host. cioè dove hai intallato vbox deve essere connesso
<anduci> non lo so :(
<jester-> anduci: qundo clicchi intalla addons si apre una finestra
<anduci> la vm la ho installata su questo p
<anduci> pc
<anduci> ke è connesso ad internet
<anduci> no jester
<anduci> non succede niente
<jester-> anduci: come non lo sai, lo hai installato sul sisitema dal quale chatti?
<anduci> si, e sono connesso al momento come puoi vedere
<anduci> :)
<jester-> anduci: che vbox hai installato
<marvin_> ... come si risolve il problema "impossibile trovare il programma di esecuzione automatica" per un adapter wifi della tp- link?
<anduci> oracle virtual box
<jester-> anduci: dpkg -l | grep virtualbox  w metti nel pastebin
<jester-> marvin_: ???
<marvin_> ciao sto cercando di installare una chiavetta wifi sul fisso ma non parte esecuzione automatica,,,
<jester-> marvin_: non esistenessun programma per connettere la wifi
<anduci> jester-:  te lo copio qui ke è 1 riga ii  virtualbox-4.1                         4.1.16-78094~Ubuntu~oneiric             Oracle VM VirtualBox
<convolution> we jester-
<convolution> tra qualche giorno usciranno i mb pro retina
<jester-> lo fa network manager sempre  che riconosca la penna
<jester-> convolution: io vado a aifoni
<jester-> anduci: mettilo in bridge e fai il boot di xp
<marvin_> c'è la possibilità di installarla anche se fosse una di quelle fatte solo per windows ???
<anduci> ok provo
<jester-> marvin_: è una penna usb ?
<marvin_> si
<jester-> marvin_: apri un terminale e digita iwconfig
<jester-> e fai vedere su pastebin
<jester-> !paste | marvin_
<ubot-it> marvin_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<anduci> jester-: ho riavviato ma se apro explorer nn va ancora
<jester-> anduci: servono le add ons
<anduci> come le recupero?
<jester-> reinstallalo
<marvin_> jester, non ho la connessione con il fisso :), lo devo fare lo stesso???
<jester-> marvin_: dimmi se vede una wlan0
<anduci> cosa?virtualbox jester- ?
<jester-> e una rete wifi
<jester-> eh
<marvin_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1019694/
<jester-> marvin_: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<marvin_> ok
<jester-> anduci: lo hai preso da qui?   https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<marvin_> jester,       wlan0   No scan results
<jester-> marvin_: mmm se clicchi l'icona della rete c'è la wifi?
<marvin_> reti senza fili disconnesso
<jester-> marvin_:  wifi abilitata? e se la connetti che succede
<marvin_> abilitata... non da segni di vita
<jester-> marvin_: se la clicchi per connttere?
<jester-> marvin_: uname -a
<Drizamanuber> ciao jester- ho problemi di surriscaldamento su un hp pavilion
<Drizamanuber> con installato ubuntu 11.4
<jester-> Drizamanuber: non gli piace il tuo acpi
<jester-> Drizamanuber: prova la live della 12
<jester-> Drizamanuber: installa l'applet per la cpu e mettila ondemand
<Drizamanuber> jester-: ho provato con la 12 su un'altra partizione, il surriscaldamento rimane, e in più non si può impostare la luminosità di avvio
<jester-> Drizamanuber: non è che va pulito?
<Drizamanuber> jester-:  intendi la ventola?
<Drizamanuber> con windows non si surriscalda
<Drizamanuber> succede quando uso internet
<jester-> Drizamanuber: installa sulla barra l'applett variazione cpu
<jester-> Drizamanuber: se lo fa mentre usi flash è normale, scalda pure su winzoz
<Drizamanuber> jester-: lo trovo in ubuntu software center?
<Drizamanuber> jester-: sì mentre uso flash
<jester-> Drizamanuber: li trovi cliccando sdestro sulla barra gnome-->aggiungi
<jester-> Drizamanuber: allora è normale
<jester-> è noto che con flash puoi induire le uova sul pc
<Drizamanuber> jester-: non lo sapevo, grazie per l'informazione
<Drizamanuber> jester-: se vado sulla barra in altro e clicco il destro non succede niente
<jester-> Drizamanuber: con unity pirla si
<jester-> con gnome normale succede
<marvin_> comunque.. Linux HD 2.6.32-38-generic #83-Ubuntu SMP wed Jan 27 22:18:56 UTC 2012 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<marvin_> no...non vede nessuna rete, il mio problema è che sto in un posto dove posso usare solo wifi, con il portatile non c'è nessun problema il problema è il fisso che devo usare penna usb
<jester-> marvin_:  non hai la 12.04
<marvin_> 10.04
<marvin_> lts
<jester-> marvin_: prova la live 12.04 che facile che va
<marvin_> ok ho il cd
<jester-> marvin_: 2 anni sono un abisso in fatto di aggiornamento driver
<marvin_> provo subito
<marvin_> tnx
<Drizamanuber> jester-: un po' di tempo fa avevo aggiunto alla barra tomboy, adesso non mi ricordo come si fa
<jester-> Drizamanuber: cosa hai fumato dopo mangiato
<jester-> Drizamanuber: clicca la barra in alto col destro
<Drizamanuber> erbeettaa
<Drizamanuber> era pure buona
<jester-> Drizamanuber: se hai gnome3 tieni premuto alt
<Drizamanuber> eheheheh
<Drizamanuber> jester-: dopo che ho premuto alt cosa faccio'
<jester-> Drizamanuber: aggiungi alla barra
<jester-> Drizamanuber: si intnde in gnome calssico non in ciofeca unity nè
<Drizamanuber> jester-: io sono in ciofeca unity, ma sinceramente non mi trovo molto male
<Drizamanuber> jester-: ho provato a installare xubuntu e mi piaceva un po' di pi
<Drizamanuber> jester-: più, credo che usava kde
<jester-> Drizamanuber: allora niente applett
<Drizamanuber> jester-: io vado, ciao e buona domencia
<marvin_> jester
<marvin_> grazie
<marvin_> prima di installare 12.04.... ha qualche problema in particolare???
<dod> marvin_ solo se hai hardware incompatibile.
<marvin__> :-), ma si puo fare a qualche modo upgrade da 10.04 a 12 dal cd (iso) senza dover salvare tutti i dati ecc.???????
<Matt_91_> marvin__: upgrade da cd lo puoi fare con una versione alternate. I dati rimangono intatti.
<Matt_91_> marvin__: anche se con un beckup sei più sicuro ;)
<Stetrial> ciao a tutti, sono alle prime armi con ubuntu purtroppo c'è qualcosa che è andato storto
<Stetrial> 3 mesi fa avevo installato ubuntu 11.10 accanto a windows,oggi ho provato ad installare ubuntu 12.04,ma al riavvio del pc selezionando qualsiasi dei due sistemi operativi, esce un messaggio : no souch partition, che sarà successo?
<stetrial_> c'è qualcuno che possa aiutarmi?
<marvin__> mat_91_, grazie, sempre fedeli ai backup ;-) non ho capito la differenza tra desktop e alternate??
<mikunos> salve
<mikunos> a tutti
<dod> Stetrial lo hai messo nella stessa partizione del vecchio?
<mikunos> non riesco a sentire l'audio dalle casse del mio portatile dopo l'aggiornamento di Ubuntu
<mikunos> che barba
<mikunos> nelle impostazioni audio sembra tutto al massimo
<mikunos> non ricordo il comando via shell
<stetrial> ciao ti ringrazio per l'aiuto, comunque si,ma ho selezionato file system ext4 con la slash
<dod> alsamixer
<dod> e' possibile che non abbia installato grub?
<Matt_91_> marvin__: sul sito di ubuntu trovi la versione alternate, la quale non dispone di grafica per l'installazione de l'opzione per provare ubuntu, però da la possibilità di avanzare, anche se personalemnte ti consiglio di lasciarlo comunque attaccato ad internet per l'aggiornamenti di pacchetti non presenti di default
<stetrial> comunque io sono con il cd live di ubuntu,ma entrando nel lprogramma delle partizioni, ci sono ancora tutte e riesco a sfogliare i file
<mikunos> niente alsamixer ha tutti i volumi su
<mikunos> anche le altre periferiche
<mikunos> proposte da alsa
<dod> si ma se nella partizione di ubuntu non hai installato grub non hai il boot loader. vedi grub all'avvio per selezionare uno dei due sistemi?
<dod> senza boot loader non avvii ubuntu e neanche windows.
<Matt_91_> stetrial: se vuoi possiamo provare in sieme a vedere se risolviamo ;) sei da live giusto?
<marvin__> <Matt_91_> il mio problema è che devo fare upgrade su fisso proprio per il fatto che non ha collegamento internet. ho provato 12.04 e la chiavetta funziona bene (col live) avessi la rete farei upgrade da gestore aggiornamenti
<stetrial> prima quando avevo la versione 11.10 appena si accendeva il pc,avevo quel programma di colore rosa dove potevo scegliere il sistema,ora invece ho un programma nero e non uguale a quello di prima, Si matt_91 sono in live non so come ringraziarti per l'aiuto
<stetrial> anche Dod ringrazio :)
<Matt_91_> marvin__: scarica la alternate allora, è l'unico modo se non hai internet attaccato
<Matt_91_> stetrial: allora apri il terminale
<stetrial> ok
<marvin__> ok grazie
<Matt_91_> stetrial: digita sudo mkdir /mnt
<Matt_91_> stetrial: teoricamente non dovrebbe dire nulla
<mikunos> ho provato ad avviare alsamixer come amministratore
<mikunos> ho visto che su alsamixer appaiono altri volumi
<Matt_91_> mikunos: hai provato con altre casse o cuffie? :) comunque non serve a nulla avviare alsamixer come root, ogni utente ha le sue impostazioni
<Matt_91_> mikunos: io proverei a cancellare le configurazioni di alsamixer e a riavviare, non si sa mai che per sbaglio hai smanettato :p
<Matt_91_> stetrial: ci sei ancora?
<stetrial> -eccomi scusa sono andato a prendere il pc,comunque mi dice mkdir: cannot create directory '/mnt' file exists
<mikunos> Matt_91_ niente da fare
<mikunos> le cuffie si sentono
<mikunos> con le cuffie tutto funziona
<Matt_91_> mikunos: a, ma sei sul portatile?
<Matt_91_> stetrial: ok, allora esiste già. sai su quale partizione è installato ubuntu?
<mikunos> Matt_91_ si
<mikunos> Matt_91_ un portatile
<stetrial> si mi sd4
<Matt_91_> mikunos: allora non so, dovresi provare sul forum o su google a vedere se qualcun'altro ha il tuo stesso problema con il tuo portatile
<Matt_91_> stetrial: sicuro? se vuoi controllare sudo fdisk -l
<stetrial> ok provo asp
<stetrial> mi escono delle strane scritte
<Matt_91_> stetrial: da quello che mi hai scritto io ho capito che è su /dev/sda4 controlla
<Matt_91_> stetrial: se non riesi a interpretare se vuoi posta su pastebin
<Matt_91_> !pastebin | stetrial
<ubot-it> stetrial: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<stetrial> ma non posso entrare con il programma delle partizioni?
<Matt_91_> stetrial: anche, come vuoi
<stetrial> ok ti dico subito
<mikunos> Ubuntu è molto lento
<stetrial> si esatto : /dev/sda4 c'è scritto
<mikunos> dopo l'aggiornamento sembra che tutto venga effettuato con più fatica dal pc
<Matt_91_> stetrial: se sei sicuro procedi con: sudo mount /dev/sda4 /mnt/
<Matt_91_> stetrial: ci siamo?
<stetrial> ok provo, sono sicuro perchè è l'unica con file system ext4 e prima dell'instalalzione di ubuntu 12 era 52 giga totali ora è 48 e dice che ho utilizzato 3 giga e qualcosa credo sia normale
<Matt_91_> stetrial: al limite ci da errore nei passi successivi ;)
<Matt_91_> stetrial: dato il comando?
<stetrial> aspetta do adesso :)
<Matt_91_> stetrial: dopo: sudo mount  --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<stetrial> ho dato il comando : sudo mount /dev/sda4 /mnt/ ma non esce niente solo la prima parola che si ripete sempre
<Matt_91_> stetrial: se non die niente è OK è quando ese qualcosa che non lo è :)
<Matt_91_> stetrial: dati tutti i comandi fin'ora?
<stetrial> no do il secondo
<Matt_91_> stetrial: forza forza, che non ho troppo tempo ;)
<stetrial> acci piccchia arriv faccio piu presto poxx :)
<Matt_91_> stetrial: ma per curiosità, i comandi li scrivi a mano? non puoi fare copia e incolla? o sei con due pc?
<stetrial> ancora niente esce
<stetrial> con due pc
<Matt_91_> stetrial: bene
<Matt_91_> stetrial: sudo mount  --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<Matt_91_> stetrial: sudo mount  --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<Matt_91_> stetrial: sudo chroot /mnt  /bin/bash
<stetrial> ok gli ho fatti tutti ma non esce niente
<Matt_91_> stetrial: mi raccomando, tutti non devono restituire nulla ;)
<stetrial> io pensavo che nn andasse bene :)
<Matt_91_> stetrial: dati tutti?
<stetrial> sisi
<Matt_91_> bene prova a dare: update-grub
<stetrial> ok sta lavorando
<Matt_91_> stetrial: quando ha finito copi tutto e metti su pastebin, ok?
<stetrial> finito.. cioè cosa è pastebin?
<Matt_91_> !pastebin | stetrial
<stetrial> ma è un programma?
<Matt_91_> stetrial: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ ;)
<Matt_91_> jester-: non mi risbonnte bottu xD
<Matt_91_> *risponde
<stetrial> copio tutto quello che abbiamo fatto li?
<Matt_91_> stetrial: si si
<stetrial> asp entro con firefox in ubuntu
<Matt_91_> stetrial:  poi schiacci paste! copi ,'url e me lo scrivi qui ;)
<dod> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<stetrial> o cavolo o qualche problema di connessione sta tentando di connetttersi faccio piu veloce poss
<Matt_91_> stetrial: copia a mano :D (sto scherzando)
<stetrial> ahah cavolo ma quanto ci mette
<Matt_91_> stetrial: a fare cosa?
<stetrial> tenta di connettersi ma nn si connette, ho sbagliato ad inserire la password
<stetrial> ora la inserisco ancora giusta
<stetrial> ok connesso :) arrivo.. scusa ma non posso entrare nel canale con ubuntu ora?
<Matt_91_> stetrial: certo
<stetrial> arrivo ancora 2 sec
<stetrial_> ok ci sono, Matt_91 ci sei?
<Matt_91_> stetrial_: si -.-"
<stetrial> ho incollato tutto in content
<stetrial> clicco paste?
<Matt_91_> si
<stetrial> boh nn sembra essere cambiato molto
<stetrial_> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda4 /mnt/ ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo chroot /mnt  /bin/bash root@ubuntu:/# update-grub Generating grub.cfg ... Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-23-generic Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-23-generic Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86
<Matt_91_> stetrial_: -.-"
<stetrial> ho fatto bene?
<Matt_91_> vabbè, allora grub ora è a posto, prova riavvia e vedi se ti si avvia qualcosa
<stetrial> ok ti dico subito
<stetrial> tolgo il cd o lascio?
<stetrial> restart?
<stetrial> o spengo?
<Matt_91_> stetrial: quello che vuoi
<stetrial> spengo così tolgo il cd altrimenti parte in live
<dod> esatto
<Matt_91_> stetrial: te lo fa togiere anche se vai reboot
<stetrial> purtroppo mi da ancora come prima
<Matt_91_> stetrial: riscrivimi
<reddos> ciao a tutti chi sa dirmi  come fare x vedere questo flash    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KIRrJTnHzJE&feature=g-logo-xit
<stetrial> error . no souch partition
<reddos> io ho 12.04 32 bit
<Matt_91_> stetrial: ma hai detto che grub lo vedi, poi scegliere cosa avviare, giusto?
<stetrial> si scusami c'è scritto : gnu grub version 1.99-21ubuntu3
<stetrial> non l'avevo notato cacchioo
<Matt_91_> reddos: http://www.youtube.com/html5 e schiaccia: Passa alla versione di prova HTML5 poi torni a quel video, e dovrebbe andare
<Matt_91_> stetrial: è c'è Windowws, linux, blablabla
<Matt_91_> '
<stetrial> si si certo
<stetrial> ma mi sembra che manchi qualcosa
<stetrial> nel senso che c'è windows 7 sda1 ma prima c'era anche l'sda2
<stetrial> poi c'è Ubuntu con linux 3.2.0-23 generic
<stetrial> e modalità provvisoria
<Matt_91_> stetrial: spetta un attimo che guardo
<stetrial> cioè modal ripristino ok
<stetrial> non so se ti interessa ma quandoa vevo installato ubuntu 11 un utente mi ha aiutato a creare una partizione logica perchè ne avevo già 4 e non potevo crearne di piu ma credo nn sia un problema questo
<Matt_91_> stetrial: non credo, ora vado a cena, caso mai mi trovi tra 20 minutino, ciao1
<stetrial> ok ti ringrazio se ce la fai
<stetrial> lascio acceso tutto
<stetrial> fai con comodo
<capo_> cico66
<nannes> oèè
<reddos> si ora si vedono i flash grazie  matt 91
<Matt_91_> stetrial: rieccomi, ci sei?
<stetrial> eccomi si
<Matt_91_> reddos: quello non è flash, è html5 :)
<Matt_91_> reddos: molto meglio
<Matt_91_> reddos: se vuoi flash, devi installarlo da ubuntu software center
<Matt_91_> stetrial: uhm, prima ho trovato un post sul forum, ed ho lecco che l'utente ha risolto reinstallando tutto :D
<Matt_91_> stetrial: avvia di nuovo la vlive va ;)
<reddos> se html5 e meglio lo lascio cosi
<stetrial> ok ci metterò un po
<stetrial> se devi finire di mangiare la mela finisci :)
<Matt_91_> reddos: si ma non tutti i siti sono avanti come G, se magari vai su altri siti, i viedeo non li vedi
<Matt_91_> stetrial: no la mela la mangio domani mattina :)
<reddos> lo visto
<reddos> e da ubuntu cosa devo installare x i flash
<Matt_91_> reddos: adobe flash player :)
<Matt_91_> stetrial: avviata?
<reddos> ok
<stetrial> deve ancora finire
<stetrial> ancora devo scegliere versione di prova
<stetrial> la mela di mattina??
<stetrial> ahahah
<stetrial> ho capittoo
<Matt_91_> stetrial: quando ne ho voglia, una melinda o una melasi :) comunque per questi discorsi non inerenti al supporto di ubuntu si discute su #ubuntu-it-chat altimenti gli operatori del canale si arrabbiano :D
<stetrial> ok ok tranquillo :) ok ci sono in ubuntu
<reddos> adobe flash player ce lo gia installati ma non si vedono i flash
<Matt_91_> stetrial: bene, in sostanza i primi comandi sono gli stessi di prima, ma sei su ubuntu? se no ci mettiamo due ore se non fai copia e incolla
<Matt_91_> stetrial: i primi comandi sono(tutti su una richa separati da | ): sudo mount /dev/sda4 /mnt/ | sudo mount  --bind /dev /mnt/dev | sudo mount  --bind /proc /mnt/proc | sudo mount  --bind /sys /mnt/sys | sudo chroot /mnt  /bin/bash
<stetrial> aspetta entro scusa del ritardo
<Matt_91_> stetrial: giusto per informarti ti sto facendo fare il recupero del grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<stetrial> si si ma io mi fido di te!! aspetta copio il tuo mess di prima così lo copio nel terminale dell'altro pc
<Matt_91_> SteTrial_: i primi comandi sono(tutti su una richa separati da | ): sudo mount /dev/sda4 /mnt/ | sudo mount  --bind /dev /mnt/dev | sudo mount  --bind /proc /mnt/proc | sudo mount  --bind /sys /mnt/sys | sudo chroot /mnt  /bin/bash
<stetrial> ok niente
<SteTrial_> per ora nn è uscito niente
<Matt_91_> SteTrial_: bene, possiamo procedere?
<SteTrial_> si si tranquillo
<Matt_91_> SteTrial_: grub-install /dev/sda
<stetrial> cavolo posso rifare? ho schiacciato il tasti  control c per copiare e mi ha scritto c
<stetrial> faccio veloce
<stetrial> ok il primo passagio di prima niente ora faccio il secondo
<SteTrial_> mi dice questo : cp: cannot create regular file `/boot/grub/915resolution.mod': Permission denied ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<Matt_91_> SteTrial_: sei uscito da chroot!
<Matt_91_> SteTrial_: ridai: sudo chroot /mnt  /bin/bash
<Matt_91_> e poi: grub-install /dev/sda
<SteTrial_> chiudo e riapro il terminale?
<SteTrial_> o continuo li?
<Matt_91_> SteTrial_: NO
<Matt_91_> continua li
<SteTrial_> ok
<SteTrial_> ok mi da questo credo sia normale il cancelletto : root@ubuntu:/#
<Matt_91_> SteTrial_: si, dai: grub-install /dev/sda
<SteTrial_> Installation finished. No error reported. root@ubuntu:/#
<Matt_91_> ti faccio dare anche questo, sarebbe inutile, ma...: grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<Matt_91_> SteTrial_: finito?
<SteTrial_> si si guarda che ho scritto già prima : Installation finished. No error reported. root@ubuntu:/#
<Matt_91_> SteTrial_: e io ti ho scritto: [20:00] <Matt_91_> ti faccio dare anche questo, sarebbe inutile, ma...: grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<SteTrial_> aaaa scusa ma non era segnalato in rosso :(
<SteTrial_> provo
<SteTrial_> anche qua dice nessun errore
<Matt_91_> SteTrial_: bene: update-grub2
<Matt_91_> SteTrial_: copia tutto e metti su pastebin, ma NON incollare qui! qui devi mettere l'url che leggi in testa sul browser
<SteTrial_> ok arrivo
<SteTrial_> è paste bin .com?
<SteTrial_> ok incollato ora cosa faccio?
<SteTrial_> il sito l'ho trovato quello giusto
<SteTrial_> c'è poster,syntacs,content conenuto incollato e paste
<Matt_91_> !pastebin | SteTrial_
<ubot-it> SteTrial_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<SteTrial_> il nick dove c'è poster?
<Matt_91_> SteTrial_: si
<SteTrial_> ora paste clicco?
<Matt_91_> SteTrial_: si
<SteTrial_> ok :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/1020029/
<Matt_91_> SteTrial_: bravo :D
<SteTrial_> era difficile ora che lo so non piu :)
<Matt_91_> SteTrial_: hai due windows?
<SteTrial_> no solo uno ma l'altro sda2 credo sia un altra partizione che ha creato hp
<SteTrial_> forse è il secondo hardisk
<SteTrial_> dove lasci tutti i dati
<Matt_91_> SteTrial_: va be, prova riavvia, se va bene, altrimenti a me non viene in mente altro :(
<SteTrial_> ok comunque entrando nel programma partizioni
<SteTrial_> noto che la sda2
<SteTrial_> è da 230 giga aspeta che sfoglio il disco
<SteTrial_> cavolo nn riesco a capire che disco è
<SteTrial_> boh.. provo a riavviare
<stetrial> 6 un GRANDE
<stetrial> nn ho parole
<stetrial> :D
<stetrial> cavolo ce l'hai fatta
<stetrial> è inutile che ti chiedo come diavolo hai fatto ahahah
<Matt_91_> stetrial: non ci credo, funziona veramente?
<stetrial> certooooooooooo !!!!!!!!!!! ho avviato seven
<stetrial> ci sono tutti i dati ancora
<Matt_91_> stetrial: bene, sono contento ;) ti saluto, ciao!
<stetrial> aspetta
<stetrial> come facciamo a sentirci?
<stetrial> ti devo ringrazire moltissimo
<stetrial> aggiungimi agli amici sul forum di ubuntu che sono registrato
<Matt_91_> stetrial: qui, o in -chat,
<Matt_91_> stetrial: purtroppo ho il ban a vita :)
<stetrial> e ma quando ci sei?
<stetrial> che hai fattto?????
<Matt_91_> stetrial: quando ho tempo, io entro, adesso vado, ciao!
<stetrial> dai entreò qualche volta
<stetrial> spero di incontrarti
<stetrial> magari domani sera
<stetrial> o mattina vedrò
<stetrial> grazieeeeee
<FloodBotIt2> stetrial: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<stetrial> mangia la mela domani
<stetrial> scusa Flood ma è stato davvero troppo bravo
<stetrial> ciao a tutti buonaserata!
<reddos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTg_b66_uHY&feature=g-logo-xit       ciao non capisco perche questo non si vede grazie
<reddos> ho 12.04 32 bit
<nannes> reddos: e gli altri si?
<reddos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1zZnCcmRy8       questo si
<nannes> Allora stai usando html5 reddos, e flash ce l'hai disabilitato.
<reddos> si
<nannes> Purtroppo Youtube, nel cambiare al nuovo sistema, non ha fatto lo stesso con tutti i video.
<nannes> Sei costretto ad usare il FlashPlayer per vedere alcuni video...
<reddos> e ho anche i flash ma non riesco a vedere i video
<reddos> FlashPlayer    come lo installo?
<nannes> reddos prima dai questo comando → dpkg -l | egrep {gnash|swf|flash|spark}
<reddos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1020108/
<reddos> ce qualche problema?
<reddos> ho fatto o installato qualcosa che non dovevo
<nannes> ho dimenticato le virgolette
<nannes> → dpkg -l | egrep {'gnash|swf|flash|spark'}
<nannes> !pastebin > reddos
<ubot-it> reddos, please see my private message
<reddos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1020138/
<nannes> reddos: questo è il comando per cancellare il vecchio e installare il nuovo (per ubuntu12.04 32bit)..... copialo tutto e incollalo tutto in una volta. poi fai vedere in pastebin.
<nannes> sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-installer && cd ~ && wget http://launchpadlibrarian.net/104244646/adobe-flashplugin_11.2.202.235-0precise1_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i adobe-flashplugin_11.2.202.235-0precise1_i386.deb && rm adobe-flashplugin_11.2.202.235-0precise1_i386.deb
<nannes> reddos: chiudi tutti i browser aperti prima!
<reddos> fatto
<balolonzo> ciao
<nannes> reddos: Incolla nel pastebin allora!
<reddos> scusa  aspetta un secondo mo sono incartato
<nannes> reddos: guà, basta prenderlo tutto intero, tutto in una volta. Selezione dal primo "sudo" fino alla fine "i386.deb", poi Copia> Incolla nel terminale
<reddos> lo fatto
<nannes> e che dice???
<reddos> dice che il sofware si e inchiodato
<nannes> -.-
<dod> controlla il server sia attivo.
<reddos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1020188/   ce lo fatta
<nannes> -.-
<nannes> e meno male che l'ho ripetuto due volte, di prendere il comando tutto intero. Con certa gente, non so più in che modo spiegarmi
<nannes> anche un bambino lo capirebbe
<jester1-> nannes: non fa figo ma se passi i comandi uno ad uno è meglio
<nannes> jester1-: lol non è che 'fa figo' così... è perchè non ho voglia, copo ogni comando, di aspettare il responso.... quindi glieli do' tutti in una volta poi vedo..!
<jester1-> nannes: riparmi pure qualche carattere
<jester1-> risparmi
<nannes> jester1-: si ma devo aspettare lui dopo ogni comando... e mi irrita... preferisco tutto in uno... non vedo dove sta la difficoltà a fare un copia/incolla
<jester1-> sta che chi è poco pratico non capisce
<nannes> boh...
<nannes> reddos: il purge è gia fatto
<nannes> ora devi fare questi
<nannes> cd ~
<reddos> non ce difficolta ma si era inciodato il sofwarw center
<nannes> wget http://launchpadlibrarian.net/104244646/adobe-flashplugin_11.2.202.235-0precise1_i386.deb
<nannes> sudo dpkg -i adobe-flashplugin_11.2.202.235-0precise1_i386.deb
<nannes> rm adobe-flashplugin_11.2.202.235-0precise1_i386.deb
<reddos> fatto
<nannes> pastebin
<reddos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1020202/
<nannes> Ok apposto. Prova firefox
<reddos> ok
<reddos> funziona grazie nannes e scusa se sono di coccio
<nannes> bien:)
<reddos> notte a tutti
<reddos> ma che non va questo non si vede         http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uapUGquAtc
<xAlex> Salve a tutti ho un problema non riesco ad installare team speak 3 qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare, vi ringrazio molto
<oxusmorus> buongiorno,qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare per due cosette di ubuntu per favore?
<oxusmorus> sono scarsissima a riguardo e sto diventando pazza
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | oxusmorus
<ubot-it> oxusmorus: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Stefen> ciao a tutti, posso chiedere un aiuto per ubuntu?
<Carlin0> !chiedi | Stefen
<ubot-it> Stefen: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Stefen> ok ti ringrazio,in pratica all'accensione del mio portatile,si apre il programma dove si scelgono le partizioni,però io vorrei togliere i 10 secondi,altrimenti mi fa partire subito windows e non ubuntu.
<Carlin0> Stefen, in pratica vuoi che il SO di default sia win ?
<Stefen> No, voglio togliere i 10 secondi rimanenti e lasciare tempo illimitato per la scelta.
<Carlin0> Stefen, questo non credo si possa fare , si può cambiare il tempo che io sappia , ma levare il timeout mai sentito / provato
<Stefen> non ricordo piu il programma come si chiama,è colore rosa,si è installato quando ho installato ubuntu 11.10,inizia la g, comunque mi è sembrato di aver visto un amico che aveva tempo illimitato per scegliere il sistema operativo che voleva
<Carlin0> per fermare il tempo basta premere una qualsiasi freccia
<Stefen> si esatto però è scomodo
<Carlin0> Stefen, cmq il valore da modificare è nel file /etc/default/grub la riga è GRUB_TIMEOUT=10 ma non ho idea di che valore si possa mettere per fermarlo
<Carlin0> forse commentandola ... mai provato nulla di simile
<Stefen> ok ti ringrazio,proverò a chiedere sul forum..
<Carlin0> cmq IMHO quando ci metti un tempo tipo 30/40 secondi ha voglia a scegliere
<Stefen> si ecco molto meglio
<Carlin0> ti ho detto che si può modificare il tempo ...
<Carlin0> renderlo eterno non lo so
<Stefen> e io prima ti ho scritto che sarebbe molto meglio 30secondi o 40
<Stefen> ciao a tutti notte
<ivan88q> sera a tuttiiii
<ivan88q> ho un problema stranissimo...ho appena installato ubuntu
<ivan88q> ma al riavvio parte solo XP
<ivan88q> in teoria dovrebbe uscire un menù per scegliere quale O.S. far partire
<ivan88q> dove ho sbagliato???
<Carlin0> ivan88q, probabile che tu abbia installato il grub nel posto sbagliato invece che nel MBR
<ivan88q> diciamo che ha fatto tutto da solo l'installazione guidata
<Carlin0> ivan88q, devi ripristinare il grub
<Carlin0> !grub | ivan88q
<ubot-it> ivan88q: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<ivan88q> seguo le istruzioni e ci provo allora...mmm....
<Carlin0> da live cd...
<ivan88q> cosa vuol dire...
<ivan88q> per installare grub 2???
<Carlin0> quello che hai usato per installare ... il cd / dvd
<ivan88q> ok ok...quindi devo seguire tutti i punti...dai ci provo e ti faccio sapere al + presto
<Carlin0> ivan88q, hai mica installato con wubi per caso ?
<ivan88q> ho installato con il cd dell'immagine .iso trovata sul sito
<ivan88q> ho fatto partire il disco da boot
<ivan88q> e ho seguito le istruzioni
<Carlin0> okk ...
<Carlin0> prova a seguire la guida
<ivan88q> grazie a dopo...
#ubuntu-it 2012-06-03
<ivan88q> rieccomi...son riuscito a far partire ubuntu grazie alla guida
<ivan88q> solo un'altra curiosità
<ivan88q> un pentium 4 con 3.00Ghz è troppo lento per supportare ubuntu 12.04
<ivan88q> sembra che il sistema giri un po' lentamente
<Carlin0> ivan88q, quanta ram hai ?
<ivan88q> 2GB
<Carlin0> non è poca ...
<Carlin0> comunque al massimo puoi passare a Xubuntu , un po + leggera ...
<ivan88q> infatti....forse è un problema di scheda video???
<ivan88q> uso ATI RADEON HD 3450
<Carlin0> ah ... non conosco le ati , mi spiace
<ivan88q> capito...
<ivan88q> x ridurree al minimo gli effetti grafici???
<Carlin0> ivan88q, prova  a passare di giorno che trovi qualcuno + esperto di me
<ivan88q> dove vado??
<Carlin0> ivan88q, anche qui non ti so aiutare uso Xubuntu che è diversa graficamente anche se il motore è lo stesso
<Carlin0> oppure prova a cercare nel forum ...
<Carlin0> !forum
<ubot-it> forum is http://forum.ubuntu-it.org
<ivan88q> ok grazie lo stesso
<ivan88q> ora andrò a dormire
<ivan88q> domani provo a passare di giorno
<Carlin0> di nulla ... mi sa che vado anche io ;)
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> avrei una domanda: come faccio a creare un backup delle impostazioni in sylpheed?
<cristian_c> che serve per reimportarlo sempre in sylpheed
<cristian_c> con la configurazione, comprese cartelle e mail
<carmela60> ciao
<carmela60> ho messo ubuntu 12.04, però ho difficoltà a montare un 2° hd, si smonta ad ogni spegnimento del pc
<cristian_c> carmelo60, un hard disk interno?
<cristian_c> *carmela60
<carmela60> cristian_c,  ciao
<carmela60> si come slave
<carmela60> con ubutnu 11.01 non ho mai avuto problemi
<cristian_c> carmela60, vuoi che rimanga montato in modo permanente, giusto?
<carmela60> ubuntu 11.04
<carmela60> si
<cristian_c> carmela60, controlla che sia presente in /etc/fstab
<carmela60> che comando metto
<cristian_c> carmela60, cat /etc/fstab
<cristian_c> !pastebin | carmela60
<ubot-it> carmela60: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<carmela60> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1020850/
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> carmela60, digita: sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> e posta sempre su pastebin
<carmela60> se metto questa stringa sento un click e hd si monta
<cristian_c> posta pure
<carmela60> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1020854/
<cristian_c> c'è solo il primo disco
<cristian_c> ma è montato adesso?
<carmela60> ora no
<cristian_c> carmela60, nel senso che non lo vedi nel sistema, oppure che non è fisicamente nel pc?
<carmela60> non è presente nel pc
<carmela60> non lo vedo nel sistema
<cristian_c> quale delle due?
<carmela60> non lo vedo nel sistema
<cristian_c> allora posta: dmesg
<cristian_c> marca?
<cristian_c> carmela60, posta anche lshw
<carmela60> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1020863/
<cristian_c> carmela60, l'output è tagliato
<carmela60> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1020864/
<carmela60> cosa vuol dire ?
<cristian_c> carmela60, redireziona su file di testo: dmesg > log_dmesg
<jester-> ' ngiorno
<Stetrial> buona domenica a tutti!! posso chiedervi un aiuto? ho un problema di audio su ubuntu 12
<SteTrial> ciao a tutti posso chiedere un informazione?
<cristian_c> !chiedere | SteTrial
<ubot-it> SteTrial: Non chiedere di chiedere, chiedi e basta!
<SteTrial> ok grazie, ho installato ubuntu 12.04, purtroppo non mi fa andare l'audio,sapreste aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> spiegati meglio
<cristian_c> in riproduzione, in registrazione?
<cristian_c> I livelli sono al massimo?
<SteTrial> in pratica ho due sistemi operativi installati sul mio portatile, windows 7 e Ubuntu 12.04, su windows 7 quando accedo, l'audio si sente,su Ubuntu regolando l'audio non si sente niente, e certe volte quando spengo il pc da ubuntu, sento sil subwoofer che sgranocchia,ma non sempre
<cristian_c> SteTrial, con quali software hai provato?
<SteTrial> con nessun software se intendi su Ubuntu, in alto a destra regolo l'audio ma non si sente niente,neanche quando accedo al sistema operativo ubuntu
<cristian_c> SteTrial, se non hai provato, come fai a sapere che non funziona? lol
<SteTrial> perchè disolito sulla versione 11 regolando l'audio funzionava..poi volevo dire anche che quando avevo installato ubuntu 11.10 l'audio si sentiva, certe volte non si sentiva ma erano rare,questa mattina ho fatto gli aggiornamenti,pensavo che magari sistemasseo qualcosa all'audio..
<cristian_c> SteTrial, cioè se regoli l'audio che cosa dovrebbe succedere. Di solito a me non succede nulla
<cristian_c> ?
<SteTrial> ma si, si dovrebbe sentire il suono
<cristian_c> lol, a me non è mai successo che regolando il mixer io sentissi i suoni
<remix_tj> SteTrial: vedi se il mixer ha scelto la corretta scheda audio
<remix_tj> perchè a me succede spesso che in fase di accensione me ne scelga un altra(
<remix_tj> (perchè ho la scheda audio USB integrata nel monitor)
<SteTrial> ma a me si, sulla versione 11 sentivo il suono se si alzava o abbassava, ok ma dove lo trovo il mixer? scusa ma sono alle prime armi
<cristian_c> :O SteTrial, a questo punto non ho capito cosa sei andato a regolare
<SteTrial> ok ok risolto
<SteTrial> ho dovuto selezionare l'altra periferica audio :)
<cristian_c> SteTrial, che scheda audio hai sul pc?
<SteTrial> cavolo devo scappare, ho fatto test di prova e sento la voce
<giordano> salve, sono nel portale italiano?
<giordano> ragazzi ho un grande sono passata dalla 10.04 alla 12.04, ma unity non mi convince. Ho provato gnome shell ed è più simpatica ma comunque non adatta alle mie esigenze, per tanto vorrei passare a xubuntu solo che avviata la procedura di installazione al primo "continua" lo schemo osa posso fare?fa scomparire la videata grafica e lancia dei bug, che non mi consentono di continuare l'istallazione. C
<ivan88q> Salve a tutti. Ho da poco installato ubuntu 12. Trovo il pc un po' lento e non vorrei sia un problema del driver grafico...qualche consiglio per renderlo più veloce??
<nannes> giordano: Se è solo il DE che non ti va a genio.... semplicemente installa Xfce e togli unity...
<nannes> ivan88q: scrivi nel terminale sto comando e fai vedere che dice  →  lspci && lshw
<nannes> !pastebin | ivan88q
<ubot-it> ivan88q: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<giordano> l'idea mi garba, per farlo cosa devo fare?
<nannes> giordano: lo puoi fare anche dal gestore pacchetti synaptic! ;)
<nannes> giordano: oppure se vuoi i comando è ---> sudo apt-get install xfce
<nannes> più semplice di così :P
<giordano> gnome shell mi piace di più, facendo questa operazione lo disinstalla?
<giordano> gnome shell mi piace di più, e vorrei tenerlo per studiarlo, facendo questa operazione lo disinstalla?
<ivan88q> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1021007/
<ivan88q> fatto....grazie
<nannes> giordano: absolutely not!!
<nannes> Potrai scegliere fra tutti al login
<giordano> ok
<revelations> buongiorno gente :D
<nannes> ivan88q: uhm diciamo che la scheda madre è un po' vecchia
<nannes> anche se a ram te la cavi...
<revelations> qualcuno di voi ha un asus 1225B? che presenta problemi allo spegnimento? diciamo che invece di spegnersi si riavvia
<nannes> e poi hai una radeon hd serie 3000 ma...... AGP!! .-.
<nannes> ivan88q: al tuo posto userei xfce oppure lxde
<ivan88q> <nannes>...lo sò...è un vecchio pc che ho cercato di ottimizzare per farlo tirare ancora un po'...
<revelations> meglio lxde che xfce...
<revelations> esteticamene parlando :D
<ivan88q> quindi...cosa dovrei fare?? :)
<nannes> revelations: uhm quelli son gusti :S a me esteticamente piace di più xfce
<nannes> ivan88q: prima scegli quello che preferisci... fai qualche ricerca e vedi le immagini degli schermi
<nannes> quando hai scelto basta installarlo
<revelations> nannes, lo so ma non accetto l idea di avere una barra superiore che non incorpora il menu finestra, meglio averla sotto a questo punto :D
<nannes> ad esempio per lxde   →   sudo apt-get install lxde
<revelations> unity, appunto è affascinanete per questa incorporazione
<nannes> revelations: si possono spostare quelle barre :O
<nannes> xD
<ivan88q> ok...ora faccio una piccola ricerca e vedo :)
<revelations> ah si? non lo sapevo!
<ivan88q> in poche parole, cambia l'aspetto grafico e diventa più leggero...giusto??
<revelations> xfce e lxde vanno su tutto :D
<revelations> tranne che sul commodore
<nannes> ivan88q: si! molto di più!
<nannes> Pensa che con Lxde son riuscito a far andare il mio athlon900+ con 256mb RAM
<ivan88q> mmm... e non potrebbe esser un problema di driver grafico invece???
<revelations> anche io nannes, su un portatile vecchio di 6 anni lxde va molto bene
<revelations> ivan88q mi ripeti il tuo problema?
<nannes> ivan88q: si lo è! Perchè le ati non son più supportate con gli fglrx!
<revelations> nannes, come sposto in basso la barra di xfce?
<nannes> ivan88q: ma in ogni caso unity è pesante per quel pc
<nannes> revelations: uhm non ce l'ho davanti, prova un po'... non dovrebb'esser complicato
<nannes> revelations: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=111941
<revelations> ah ok, voglio metterlo su un netbook per lavoro, unity mi fa guadagnare spazio ma è pesante
<ivan88q> <nannes> mmm, ok...provo a installare Lxde, mi sembra carino
<revelations> ivan88qq, che pc hai?
<revelations> thanks nannes
<ivan88q> si tratta di un pentium 4 3.00Ghz, del 2004...
<nannes> revelations: guarda sopra http://paste.ubuntu.com/1021007/
<revelations> quanta ram?
<ivan88q> il mio problkema è ke risulta un po' lento
<ivan88q> 2 GB
<ivan88q> scheda video ATI RADEON HD 3450 AGP
<nannes> revelations: la scheda video AGP 8x .......
<ivan88q> eh...magari potessi mettere una PCI.... :D
<revelations> ah ok è un fisso
<revelations> mmm
<revelations> bah io proverei unity
<revelations> se magari attendi un secondo o due in piu prima di avviare un applicazione nn deve essere un problemone, alla fine la grafica appaga assai :D
<ivan88q> unity non è quello installato già su ubuntu 1???
<ivan88q> 12??
<giordano> buona domenica raga
<revelations> si esatto è quello ivan88q
<ivan88q> e renderlo il più leggero possibile, con meno effetti grafici, è possibile???
<ivan88q> sinceramente mi oriento poco con questa versione
<revelations> con ubuntu-tweak puoi togliere alcuni particolari che rallentatno come l HUD o le overlay scrollbar
<nannes> no ubuntu-tweak è da evitare come la peste
<nannes> paciocca di tutto...
<revelations> mai dato problemi... ha solo migliorata da me nannes
<ivan88q> mmm bene :)
<nannes> come preferisce. Io l'ho avvisato...
<nannes> perchè tenere unity lol
<ivan88q> adesso valuto allora se installare xfce... :) grazie
<revelations> allora riassumo ivan88q, a mio parere, graficamente in  ordine i migliori sono 1) Ubuntu 2)Kubuntu 3)Xubuntu 4) Lubuntu
<revelations> i più veloci invece sono 1)Lubuntu 2)Xubuntu 3)Kubuntu 4)Ubuntu
<revelations> cmq anhceio voglio provare xfce su un netbook...
<ivan88q> io ho sempre usato ubuntu perchè apprezzavo la sua grafica...però adesso vedrò cosa fare
<revelations> l unica cosa è che non incorpora i menu come unity
<ivan88q> tra l'altro una curiosità...ma x installare gli aggiornamenti come si fà??
<revelations> ah ivan88q, ricorda l antivirus avast su xubuntu! :D
<ivan88q> son passato a unix proprio x nn avere problemi di virus :) bastaaa :)
<revelations> io da 10 anni non ho ancora capito cosa è unix
<revelations> cmq dai provalo
<ivan88q> è il sistema madre linux/unix da cui partono tutte le diverse distribuzioni da te sopra citate :)
<ivan88q> dovrebbe essere il kernel del O.S.
<revelations> cmq ivan88q ora riavvio la seconda partizione win che gioco un po ad ac revelations
<ivan88q> ok revelations, grazie...solo una cosa...x fare gli aggiornamenti...dove vado???
<revelations> per gli aggiornamenti cerca in amministrazione o strumenti dovrebbe esserci una voce chiara
<ivan88q> okay....buon divertimento :) ciaooo
<nannes> revelations: http://en.wikipedia.org/Unix
<nannes> Linux fu il progetto opensource di Unix. L'architettura Unix esisteva da prima, linux si è ispirato e l'ha fatta uguale... solo.. opensource:)
<ivan88q> <nannes> sai dove trovo gli aggiornamenti??
<nannes> ivan88q: aggiornamenti di cosa?
<ivan88q> i soliti aggiornamenti che si fanno appena installi il sistema operativo...
<ivan88q> con questa versione nn riesco a trovare nulla...
<ivan88q> ciao nannes, ho provato a installare xfce4...
<ivan88q> però tutto è rimasto uguale...
<ivan88q> solo il menù del grub è cambiato
<nannes> ivan88q: alla schermata di login devi selezionare xfce! :) (dall'ingranaggio piccolino)
<nannes> altrimenti ti rimane unity!
<ivan88q> ah ok :) riavvio e provo :)
<ivan88q> grazie
<vincenzo> ciao a tutti!!! sono nuovo!
<nannes> !benvenuto | vincenzo
<ubot-it> vincenzo: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<vincenzo> sono nuovo e non so dove incominciare
<nannes> Usa la guida vincenzo
<nannes> !guida | vincenzo
<ubot-it> vincenzo: guida is http://help.ubuntu-it.org
<vincenzo> grazie =D
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> non riesco a risolver eun problema
<cristian_c> quando copio file sulla pendrive da pc a pc, sul secondo pc non vedo la cartella o i file aggiunti
<cristian_c> mentre sul primo pc sono visibili
<cristian_c> che cosa potrei fare per visualizzarli anche sul secondo pc? Quali test possono essere veramente utili?
<ivan88q> buon dì a tutti...
<ivan88q> qualcuno sà dirmi come rinominare le voci del grub???
<Guest68027> salve
<Guest68027> vorrei parlare con un operatore di ubuntu
<Guest68027> posso parlare con qualche operatore?
<mikunos> Salve a tutti
<mikunos> buona domenica
<Chicowolf> giorno
<Chicowolf> quando scrivo make ARCH=arm CROSS_COMPILE=arm-linux-gnueabi- -j3 uImage
<Chicowolf> sul terminale
<Chicowolf> make: arm-linux-gnueabi-gcc: comando non trovato
<Chicowolf> da questo errore
<Chicowolf> come risolvo ?
<Chicowolf> aiutatemi raga è urgente
<intore> buon pomeriggio, ho un problemino. uso pam_mount per montare le home utenti da server sui client. il montaggio della cartella al login funziona ma al logout no, rimane montata, il messaggio di errore è "device is busy". avete idee?
<nannes> Chicowolf: per cosa sta quel -j3 ?
<Chicowolf> sto compilando un kenel andorid
<nannes> Chicowolf: non hai risposto
<nannes> dpkg -l egrep {'*elf*-armel-cross|gcc-arm-linux-gnueabi'}
<nannes> merda
<nannes> dpkg -l | egrep {'*elf*-armel-cross|gcc-arm-linux-gnueabi'}
<cristian_c> nannes, non riesco a capire: su una pendrive ho inserito dei dati (cartelle con file), sul secondo pc non si vedono, sul primo sì. Ho fatto delle prove, ma non riesco a capire che cosa lo causa
<nannes> intore: con pam_mount devi anche impostare il comando umount epr il logout.... leggiti una bella guida...
<nannes> intore: se proprio non riesci puoi aggiungere l'umount allo script di logout dell'utente
<cristian_c> brancolo nel buio
<nannes> cristian_c: O.O
<cristian_c> lol
<intore> nannes, l'ho messo nel fle di configurazione di pam_mount ma non lo fa. con fuser non mi da nessun processo attivo su quella directory
<nannes> cristian_c: non hai un terzo pc per capire dove sta il problema?
<cristian_c> nannes, beh, ora non esageriamo :D
<PriminoUbuntu> Ciao ragazzi, volevo chiedervi un informazione,siccome ho installato Ubuntu nuova versione Desktop sul portatile 64 Bit,mi chiedevo se era possibile aumentare il tempo o farlo diventare illimitato nel programma quando bisogna accendere e scegliere i sistemi operativi. Grazie!
<cristian_c> nannes, il punto è che se la ricollego al primo pc li continuo a vedere, la collego al secondo e i dati scompaiono
<nannes> PriminoUbuntu: modifica il file /boot/grub/grub.cfg ... la voce "timeout", al posto di 10 gli metti -1 (vuol dire infinito)
<nannes> cristian_c: file system?
<PriminoUbuntu> Ti ringrazio,ma come faccio a trovare quel file?
<cristian_c> nannes, è in fat
<nannes> PriminoUbuntu: sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<cristian_c> nannes, ho provato a formattarlo in ntfs, ma diceva che non era pulito, così sono stato costretto a riformattarlo in fat
<nannes> "non era pulito" ??
<nannes> cmq no, fat va bene..
<cristian_c> quando l'ho formattato in ntfs poco fa no
<PriminoUbuntu> ok provo ti dico subito
<cristian_c> quindi ho scelto fat perché non dava questo problema
<cristian_c> nannes, per controllare i volumi uso palympsest
<cristian_c> nannes, ci sono dei test utili che posso eseguire?
<cristian_c> (a parte il terzo pc)
<PriminoUbuntu> Scusa nannes dando questo che dici te : sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg , mi dice : [sudo] passwor for (mio nome)
<nannes> PriminoUbuntu: fermo li ho cambiato idea, se no fai casini col grub.cfg
<nannes> ti cerco un'interfaccia grafica
<cristian_c> lol
<PriminoUbuntu> ok ti ringrazio moltissimo
<nannes> cristian_c: secondo me il problema è del pc che legge..quello che non vede
<nannes> cristian_c: nel primo, i files te li fa modificare?
<cristian_c> nannes, c'è la 12.04 su questo pc
<cristian_c> nannes, non li ho modificati
<frazar> PriminoUbuntu: potresti provare Grub customizer...
<PriminoUbuntu> sono all'inizio con linux, non so molto :(
<cristian_c> nannes, sì, ho creato un file di testo e riesco a modificarlo
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/GrubCustomizer
<cristian_c> nannes, credo che sul primo pc non ci siano problemi di sorta
<PriminoUbuntu> devo seguire quella guida nel link?
<nannes> PriminoUbuntu: fai questo da terminale → sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<cristian_c> PriminoUbuntu, sì
<PriminoUbuntu> ok grazie provo
<cristian_c> asp, PriminoUbuntu, ascolta nannes
<PriminoUbuntu> ok aspetto lui :)
<nannes> ahah ho già scritto! guarda su! ^
<nannes> ahah
<cristian_c> nannes, uffa devo traslocare la posta da pc a pc :(
<PriminoUbuntu> cavolo non capisco..
<nannes> cristian_c: mmm.. via rete no?
<cristian_c> nannes, eh, ma è un botto di posta
<nannes> cristian_c: si si dico rete locale!
<frazar> (nannes) nannes consiglia: PriminoUbuntu: fai questo da terminale → sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<cristian_c> nannes, e come faccio?
<cristian_c> linux to linux
<nannes> cristian_c: con samba! Lo puoi fare anche per via grafica, l'hanno integrato in ubuntu mi sa
<nannes> !condivisione
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'condivisione'
<nannes> !samba
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<cristian_c> nannes, samba mi ha fatto bestemmiare in quattro lingue, ci vogliono due lauree
<cristian_c> anche il wiki non è che sia chiarissimo
<nannes> ahah, va bene.. allora puoi mettere un server ftp qualsiasi e collegarti.. così è più semplice
<frazar> cristian-c: puoi usare qualche servizio di hosting tipo dropbox ecc
<PriminoUbuntu> ok fatto mi chiede ancora la password
<cristian_c> frazar, su dropbox ho già lo spazio pieno
<nannes> !ftp | cristian_c
<ubot-it> cristian_c: ftp is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Ftp
<nannes> PriminoUbuntu: dagli la tua password! poi premi INVIO!
<nannes> cristian_c: ovviamente il router deve forwardare le richieste della porta 21 sul tuo pc che fa da server!
<cristian_c> nannes, io userei anche samba, ma sia samba che ftp mi sembra siano oltremodo complicati
<PriminoUbuntu> purtroppo non mi lascia scrivere
<cristian_c> per la legge di murphy non funzionerà nulla :)
<nannes> PriminoUbuntu: sembra di no, ma anche se non vedi stai scrivendo!
<nannes> ahah cris
<nannes> in effetti dovrebbe essere più semplice la condivisione file... e mi ricordo che lo è! ora provo
<nannes> un sec
<nannes> accendo il mio super athlon 900
<cristian_c> nannes, c'è qualcosa di grafico da installare
<cristian_c> ?
<frazar> PriminoUbuntu: serve per tenere nascosta la password :)
<nannes> cristian_c: io mi ricordavo di no...
<cristian_c> nannes, non è necessario :)
<nannes> cristian_c: nu, è anche curiosità mia! ;)
<PriminoUbuntu> ok mi ha detto : impossibile trovare il pacchetto startupmanager. però non male come idea di nascondere la password
<cristian_c> nannes, sono configurazioni non facili, le gui farebbero comodo
<nannes> si infatti..
<cristian_c> nannes, sono settimane che cerco di far funzionare la stampante via samba
<frazar> Cristan-c prova a googlare qualcosa tipo "ubuntu file share gui"...
<nannes> uffa cambiano sempre nome di versione in versioneeee
<cristian_c> 1. "Applications" menu ->"Ubuntu Software Center" -> in the search box type "Samba" then install "Samba". (Because even though you enabled file share and tried to share the files 10.04 seems to not actually install "Samba". Plus this installs the "Samba" GUI.)
<SteTrial> sono PriminoUbuntu sono su Ubuntu, ecco cosa usciva: Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<SteTrial> Generazione albero delle dipendenze
<SteTrial> Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<SteTrial> E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto startupmanager
<SteTrial> stefano@Hp-Pavilion-Ubuntu:~$
<FloodBotIt2> SteTrial: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<nannes> SteTrial: che versione hai di ubuntu? lsb_release -a
<SteTrial> 12.04
<frazar> Ste-trial: dai un "sudo apt-get update" da terminale
<SteTrial> ok sta lavorando
<nannes> SteTrial: dai questo comando:  mkdir ~/test/;cd~/test/;wget http://launchpadlibrarian.net/51322889/startupmanager_1.9.13-5_all.deb;sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<cristian_c> nannes, sul software center escono tre occorrenze: gadmin-samba, pyneighbourhood, e Samba
<nannes> frazar: no credo abbiano bloccato lo sviluppo di quella app da qualche mese
<nannes> cristian_c: aspe, io mi ricordavo che non servisse niente, che si potesse di default!
<frazar> Ahn...
<nannes> cristian_c: comunque se proprio vuoi è smbclient
<cristian_c> nannes, ok, system-config-samba (Samba) è la gui di samba :)
<SteTrial> sta ancora eseguendo questa stringa : sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> nannes, ok, l0ho trovata nei repo del pc di partenza
<frazar> Stetrial: aspetta finche non finisce
<nannes> cristian_c: siiii lo sapevo fa tutto lui via GUI!
<cristian_c> nannes, come funziona il discorso server client? Cosa installo sul pc1 e cosa sul pc2?
<SteTrial> ok frazar
<cristian_c> nannes, in termini di gui ovviamente
<nannes> cristian_c: vai su nautilus, vai dove hai i files/cartelle che vuoi condividere, poi clicdestro>proprietà>condivisione>condividi cartella
<nannes> cristian_c: ti farà installare lui ciò che serve
<cristian_c> nannes, vedo se pcmanfm ha le stesse funzioni
<nannes> ah lol non so.. anch'io ho lubuntu nell'altro xD
<cristian_c> nannes, quindi sul server non devo installare nulla?
<cristian_c> (cioè pc di partenza)
<nannes> cristian_c: si.. fai come ho scritto, ti farà installare lui i pacchetti s
<Guest94260> salve
<Guest94260> vorrei parlare con un operatore
<cristian_c> nannes, tendo a fare confusione: sul pc1 non installo nulla, sul pc2 installo il client gui di samba?
<frazar> Cristian: devi solo impostare la condivisione dei file...
<cristian_c> cioè il pacchetto che ho specificato prima
<nannes> i pacchetti da installare (in entrambi) sono:
<cristian_c> nannes, eh, ma vorrei usare il più possibile le gui
<frazar> Gu
<Guest94260> con chi posso parlare?
<cristian_c> così la sfango e non mi perdo
<frazar> Guest parla pure!
<cristian_c> !chi | Guest94260
<ubot-it> Guest94260: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<SteTrial> ecco ha finito http://paste.ubuntu.com/1021297/
<nannes> cristian_c:  smbclient, samba, samba-common, winbind, libwbclient0, libpam-smbpass
<nannes> cristian_c: sii te le ho scritte solo se non le trovi su pcman
<cristian_c> nannes, quindi niente gui?
<nannes> cristian_c: si!
<nannes> usala!
<cristian_c> sul pc2?
<nannes> ahah ma lo odi a morte samba eh
<cristian_c> abbastanza
<frazar> Ste ora dai "sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<frazar> E metti la pass come prima
<cristian_c> che poi mica c'è scritto se la gui è server o client
<frazar> Crisytan con sambs non c'è molta differenza...
<SteTrial> senza chiedermi la password mi ha aperto un file
<Guest94260> vorrei scaricare linux sul mio pc ma li ho anche windows7  come potrei fare? ho letto delle spartizione (gia fatta 1) ed ho anche scaricato ubuntu masterizzato su un CD e quando riavvio il pc niente allora ho configurato..(non ricordo il nome) mettendo CD/DVD per primo riavviato e niente a questo punto non so cosa dovrei fare
<SteTrial> un file testo
<nannes> cristian_c: la gui è la gui. Poi l'impostazione per far da server la puoi mettere dopo su samba.. ma non ti serve ora. Serve in altri casi
<frazar> Ok ste: ora cerca nel file una riga con scritto "timeout"
<cristian_c> nannes, ho preparato la cartella da condividere con i file che devo trasportare
<nannes> cristian_c: clicDX > proprieta > condivisione > condividi questa cartella
<cristian_c> ora li sto inserendo, dopo questo provo a metterla in condivisione
<SteTrial> ok ne ho trovati due
<Guest94260> con chi potrei parlare in particolare che cosi non si capisce nulla?
<SteTrial> su uno c'è scritto -1 e l'altro 10
<frazar> Guest: quindi hai configutato gia il bios?
<Guest94260> si
<cristian_c> nannes, condivisione non c'è, quindi installo i pacchetti che mi hai suggerito
<frazar> Ste al posto di "10" scrivi "-1"
<Guest94260> io ho il BIOS Phoenix
<SteTrial> ok fatto ora come faccio a salvare?
<frazar> Ste: File> salva
<SteTrial> ok posso chiudere tutto?
<Guest94260> cosa posso fare?
<frazar> Guest: hai messo cd/dvd per primo nell:ordine di boot?
<frazar> Ste: ora prova a riavviare
<SteTrial> ok ti faccio sapere
<Guest94260> c'era scritto 1st cd/dvd
<SteTrial> grazie mille
<frazar> Guest: ottimo! Il cd era dentro vero?
<Guest94260> anche se quello che diceva la guida non ho potuto farlo ma ho fatto altre cose per metterlo primo
<cristian_c> nannes, ne ho dovuti installare solo 3, gli altri erano già installati
<nannes> cristian_c: beato.. il mio lubuntu sta ancora scaricando... 108mb
<cristian_c> parlo dei 3 paccheti di samba
<cristian_c> *pacchetti
<nannes> si si anch'io
<cristian_c> nannes, c'è solo Generale e Permessi in Proprietà
<PriminoUbuntu> perfetto funziona frazar, purtroppo ho trovato un altro problema,il mio pc è formato da un subwoofer,e quando si spegne( in windows 7) si sente un rumore: stoc, come quando stacchi una cassa non so se hai presente,purtroppo certe vole in Ubuntu quando spengo il pc,sento che sgracchia tutto e poi si spegne
<cristian_c> è uscito
<Guest94260> ma un avolta masterizzato ne disco cosa ci dovrebbe essere?
<cristian_c> nannes, condivisione non c'è
<Guest94260> cosa potrei fare?
<cristian_c> nannes, vado di gui?
<nannes> cristian_c: installa gigolo su lxde
<Guest94260> cè qual'cuno che mi da retta?
<cristian_c> nannes, che bei nomi che gli danno :D
<nannes> anzi aspe che non son sicuro cristian_c
<nannes> se hai un attimo di pazienza aspetto che finisca il mio e provo
<nannes> perchè su lxde non hanno implementato un sistema di condivisione GUI ancoera
<cristian_c> interfaccia per gestire connessioni a filesystem remoti usando GIO/GVfs
<cristian_c> infatti fa parte di xfce, così come il gestore di energia e altro È un de ibrido
<cristian_c> Guest94260, non ho seguito, ripeti
<Guest94260> ok
<Guest94260> ma sara lungo
<cristian_c> lol
<Guest94260> vorrei scaricare linux sul mio pc ma li ho anche windows7  come potrei fare? ho letto delle spartizione (gia fatta 1) ed ho anche scaricato ubuntu masterizzato su un CD e quando riavvio il pc niente allora ho configurato..(non ricordo il nome) mettendo CD/DVD per primo riavviato e niente a questo punto non so cosa dovrei fare
<cristian_c> ma la live fun ziona?
<cristian_c> L'md5 l'hai controllato?
<Guest94260> ?
<cristian_c> *funziona
<Guest94260> che cosa
<cristian_c> la modalità live
<Guest94260> cos'è?
<cristian_c> lol
<Guest94260> dai
<Guest94260> !!!!!!!!!
<cristian_c> !live | Guest94260
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'live'
<cristian_c> Guest94260, usare ubuntu senza installarlo
<Guest94260> sarebbe la modalità di prova quella che non serve installarla per prendere confidenza
<Guest94260> a ok
<Guest94260> non mi parte niente
<cristian_c> hai controllato l'md5?
<cristian_c> !md5 | Guest94260
<ubot-it> Guest94260: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<Guest94260> e che sarebbe
<Guest94260> si ho letto
<Guest94260> ma per verificare devi stare su ubuntu
<cristian_c> no, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum#Su_Windows
<Guest94260> allora cosa dovrei fare non l'ho capita questa parte
<cristian_c> Scaricare e installare winMD5Sum.
<cristian_c> Fare clic con il tasto destro sul file .iso e selezionare l'opzione Invia a → winMD5Sum
<Guest94260> e cosa fa questo programma
<Guest94260> ?
<cristian_c> controlla l'hash della iso scaricata
<cristian_c> lo devi fare per capirlo
<Guest94260> ok
<Guest94260> ora ci provo
<cristian_c> segui la pagina wiki, è semplice
<Guest94260> mi pui aspettare che per parlare con qualcuno prima ci ho messo piu di un ora
<cristian_c> lol
<Guest94260> è vero ti giuro
<cristian_c> nannes, gigolo sembra il programma giusto, io lo installo :)
<Guest94260> lo sto scaricando
<Guest94260> il file .iso sarebbe il CD
<Guest94260> ?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> è il file che hai scaricato e che poi hai masterizzato
<Guest94260> e cosa allora?
<Guest94260> quindi lo prendo dal torrent
<Guest94260> giusto'
<Guest94260> ?
<cristian_c> il torrenta ti crea una iso sul tuo pc
<cristian_c> *torrent
<Guest94260> lo prendo da la?
<cristian_c> ce l'hai la iso?
<cristian_c> è un file .iso
<Guest94260> dove lo vedo se ce l'ho
<cristian_c> lol, l'hai scaricata tu
<cristian_c> non so dove metti la roba scaricata
<cristian_c> sarà sicuramente lì se non l'hai cancellato :)
<Guest94260> io l'ho scaricata con torrent
<cristian_c> sì, ma dove gli hai detto di mettere il download?
<Guest94260> quando ha finito mi si è aperto con power 2 go e l'ho masterizzata
<cristian_c> guarda dove il client di torrent scarica la roba di solito
<cristian_c> da qui non posso vedere
<Guest94260> su torrent la mette
<cristian_c> lol, parlo di cartella di destinazione
<Guest94260> ok asp vedo se la trovo
<cristian_c> dove scarichi tutta l'altra roba ci sarà anche la iso
<Guest94260> ok trovata
<Guest94260> ora la devo inviare a quel prog
<cristian_c> ora leggi la pagina wiki
<Guest94260> quindi inviarla a winMD5Sum
<Guest94260> fatto
<Guest94260> ora quale hash devo copiare
<cristian_c> Una volta completato il checksum del programma copiare la corrispondente hash dalla seguente pagina, incollarla nella casella di testo in alto e fare clic su Compare.
<cristian_c> questo l'hai fatto?
<Guest94260> ho aperto la seguente pagina
<nannes> cristian_c: uahaha gigolo funziona!
<cristian_c> nannes, io invece ho sbagliato, perché l'avevo installato sul serve
<cristian_c> *server
<nannes> ahah:)
<cristian_c> ora l'ho installato anche sul client
<cristian_c> però non so cosa mettere a server, googlare non mi è servito a nulla
<nannes> cristian_c: l'IP del tuo server
<cristian_c> Guest94260, l'hash l'hai calcolato?
<cristian_c> nannes, non mi ricordo come si recupera l'ip :D
<cristian_c> del pc o del router?
<Guest94260> in quella paggina ci sono migliaia di has corrispondenti alla versine
<Guest94260> come vedo che versine è
<cristian_c> Guest94260, io ho chiesto se l'hai calcolato
<cristian_c> dopo lo confronti
<Guest94260> ?
<cristian_c> Una volta completato il checksum del programma copiare la corrispondente hash dalla seguente pagina
<nannes> cristian_c: del tuo pc! l'ip locale! fai ifconfig e lo vedi
<cristian_c> se non l'hai completato non confronti niente
<cristian_c> nannes, lol :D
<Guest94260> ho trovato il codice da copiare
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> nannes, in condivisione, dopo update ho trovato print
<cristian_c> anzi, print$
<gian_> ciao, come mai quando stampo un file pdf a colori, i colori vengono stampati uno sotto l'altro, cioè se devo stampare una riga verde mi stampa una riga rossa e una gialla
<gian_> come s.o. ho ubuntu 12.04
<cristian_c> nannes, mi è uscita la stessa finestra di richiesta che usciva su pcmanf, non so quale password usare
<cristian_c> Guest94260, hai fatto clic su Compare?
<Guest94260> allora ho trovato l' hash che quello della versione 12.04 desktop-amd64.iso
<cristian_c> nome utente è il mio, dominio WORKGROUP, password non ne ho idea
<Guest94260> l'ho copiato su compare e ho cliccato su compare
<cristian_c> corrispondono?
<Guest94260> e mi esce
<Guest94260> MD5 check sums are different
<cristian_c> Apparirà un messaggio di avviso che confermerà o meno la validità del file .iso. Nel caso i codici risultassero differenti procedere ad un nuovo download del file .iso.
<Guest94260> adesso cosa devo farre?
<cristian_c> Guest94260, allora la iso è corrotta
<cristian_c> la devi riscaricare
<Guest94260> la elimino e rifaccio tutto da capo anche la masterizzazzione de CD
<Guest94260> ?
<cristian_c> sul cd è masterizzata la iso corrotta, quindi...
<Guest94260> e quindi devo anche cambiare tipo di download o posso fare lo stesso per averne una verson ecorretta
<Guest94260> ????????
<cristian_c> dovevi controllare la iso prima di masterizzare
<cristian_c> qualcosa è andato storto, può capitare
<cristian_c> io di solito chiudo tutti i programmi quando scarico iso
<Guest94260> posso fare lo stesso download?
<nannes> cristian_c: oltre a print$ c'è la cartella che hai condiviso tu! C'è?
<cristian_c> nannes, e come facevo a condividerla?
<nannes> o.O
<nannes> non l'hai fatto prima???
<cristian_c> nannes, non sapevo come fare
<nannes> cristian_c: te l'ho detto 2 volte, e sembrava che l'avessi fatto
<nannes> parlo di ubuntu eh, con nautilus!
<cristian_c> avevo sccritto che condivisione non c'era in proprietà
<cristian_c> non ho nautllus, ho lxde su tutti e due
<nannes> ahhh lool!!
<cristian_c> Guest94260, riprova il download
<cristian_c> magari scarica solo quello
<cristian_c> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=251452
<cristian_c> ho installato fusesmb
<cristian_c> nannes, lo sapevo che mi andavo a incasinare
<nannes> cristian_c: ma nooo perchè fusesmb
<cristian_c> non c'è una gui che permetta di risolvere?
<nannes> cristian_c: una qualsiasi gui per samba
<cristian_c> sto installando la gui cdi samba sul server
<cristian_c> nannes, ok, l'ho messa in condivisione
<cristian_c> nannes, oh, così si ragione, le gui le hanno inventate per rendere le cose più sempllici
<nannes> cristian_c: bene! riavvia samba in modo che aggiorni (per sicurezza)
<cristian_c> nannes, sudo service samba restart ?
<nannes> sudo /etc/init.d/smbd restart
<cristian_c> ora vado sul pc2
<nannes> cristian_c: ovviamente, se la condivisione non l'hai aperta a tutti (ai guest) dovrai mettere il tuo username su gigolo! L'username del server
<cristian_c> nannes, evidentemente non ci riesco
<cristian_c> allora, in condivisione ho scritto il nome della condivisione creata sul pc1
<cristian_c> in nome utente, metto il nome utente del pc1
<cristian_c> in dominio non lo so
<cristian_c> premo connetti e mi viene chiesta la password
<cristian_c> digito la password dell'utente del pc1 e clicco su connetti
<cristian_c> l'icona della condivisione viene creata
<cristian_c> faccio clic su Apri e si apre una finestra grigia con un titolo incomprensibile
<cristian_c> quindi non so come risolvere
<nannes> cristian_c: in condivisione non devi scegliere tu.
<nannes> Se è impolstata bene, clicchi la freccina e scegli fra le opzioni nel menu
<nannes> print$
<nannes> e poi ci sarà la tua
<cristian_c> eh, ma condivisa l'avevo digitata io perché prima non usciva niente
<nannes> se non c'è premi il tasto Reload (le freccine azzurre)
<cristian_c> l'avevo fatto ma non usciva niente all'inizio
<nannes> cristian_c: allora non hai impostato bene la condivisione.
<cristian_c> smb://cristian@192.168.1.51/condivisa/
<cristian_c> è l'URI
<nannes> cristian_c: con gigolo che protocollo hai messo?
<cristian_c> condivisione di windows
<nannes> cristian_c: non hai fatto bene la condivisione su pc1
<cristian_c> nel pc avevo messo /home/cristian/condivisa
<cristian_c> nome: condivisa
<cristian_c> scrivibile e visibile
<cristian_c> nannes, nulla, come al solito vince sempre samba. samba 1 - cristian 0
<cristian_c> nannes, ergo, ritorno nella casistica della pendrive :)
<cristian_c> e come al solito googlare non ha aiutato
<nannes> ajòòòòòòòòòòòò
<nannes> muovi
<intore> chi mi sa dire perchè il comando "halt" lanciato da altro pc con ssh non spegne completamente la macchina e rimane sulla shermata  "ubuntu" e i puntini sotto mentre direttamente funziona?
<remix_tj> intore: sicuro di dare il comando halt in entrambi i casi?
<intore> remix_tj, si!
<remix_tj> uhm
<remix_tj> ma i puntini continuano a girare o restano bloccati?
<intore> remix_tj, bloccati
<remix_tj> hai possibilità di premere bloc num per vedere se cambia la spia sulla tastiera? a me succede spegnendo la macchina via unity che mi va in kernel panic e non ne capisco il motivo
<intore> la spia non si accende
<marcoleo> hi
<marcoleo> ciao
<marcoleo> ho un grasso problema
<marcoleo> come rendo la usb bootblase?
<intore> unetbootin
<marcoleo> it's program?
<nannes> intore: prova il shutdown
<nannes> !usb | marcoleo
<ubot-it> marcoleo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<intore> nannes, in questo caso il comportamento è diverso. messaggio "modem.management. could not get the system bus
<nannes> intore: ovviamente hai accesso root vero?
<intore> nannes, si
<nannes> intore: prova a reinstallare i dbus
<nannes> intore: pasta il grub.conf
<nannes> grub.cfg intendo
<intore> nannes, ok, arrivo
<intore> nannes, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1021474/
<gian_> ragazzi chi mi da una mano, quando stampo a colori, gli stessi colori invece di miscelarsi vengono stampati in modo sfalzato
<nannes> intore: e /etc/default/grub ?
<jester-> gian_: cambia client
<avici> ciao a tutti non mi legge il lettore cd...ne se provo ad inserire un disco ne se provo a masterizzare
<gian_> jester-, in che senso cambia client
<jester-> avici: in win funza il lettore?
<jester-> gian_: clent = programma che usi allo scopo di
<avici> jester- ciao,questo lettore prima lo avevo su 1 altro pc sempre con ubuntu...poi ho preso il pc nuovo e lo ho montato
<avici> e andava
<avici> e andava sul altro pc
<jester-> avici: è ide o sata
<intore> nannes, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1021478/
<gian_> jester-, il problema sussiste sia con file creati con libreoffice che con i pdf
<avici> jester-: direi sata
<jester-> avici: diresti o lo è
<avici> dico direi xke nn ne son sicuro
<nannes> intore: mm quindi l'acpi non ce l'hai off.... mmm sarebbe curioso togliere lo splash e quiet per vedere l'errore!
<avici> xo son quasi sicuro sia sata jester-
<jester-> avici: il cavo collegato alla piastra è piatto e largo?
<jester-> o normale rosso
<intore> nannes, metto text?
<nannes> intore: dovrebbe bastare il solo toglierli
<jester-> gian_: i casi sono 2:  o è il client o il driver si stampa, caso 2 la vedo dura
<gian_> jester-, ho provato a scaricare i driver da http://avasys.jp/eng/linux_driver/download/lsb/epson-inkjet/escpr/, ma il risultato non è cambiato
<avici> jester è rosso
<intore> nannes, l'ho tolto, ho fatto update-grub ma si riavvia comunque in modalità grafica
<jester-> gian_: installa acroread e prova a stampare un pdf non creato in libreoffice
<nannes> intore: hai plymouth?
<intore> nannes, non so cosa sia!
<nannes> intore: dpkg -l *plymouth*
<gian_> jester-, scusa ho menzionato libreoffice perchè ho creato un file di prova con caratteri a colori, ma il file era un semplice .odt
<jester-> se  prendo quello che ha pensato il plymout gli mando un paio di tipi ben dotati
<nannes> e già ^^
<intore> nannes, si c'è
<nannes> -.-""
<jester-> gian_: comincia a stampare un pdf scaricato in rete e vedi se fa lo stesso scherzo
<gian_> jester-, si purtroppo fa lo stesso scherzo
<jester-> gian_:  sa di driver di stampa farlocco
<nannes> intore: allora abbiamo trovato il responsabile anche dell'altro problema
<avici> jester- nn ce un qlc comando x fare qualche verifica?
<jester-> avici:  se lo ha collegato avrai visto il tipo di cavo, la differenza non è poca
<intore> nannes, dell'umount?
<nannes> intore: no no, dell'halt mancato
<nannes> intore: l'umount non l'hai risolto??
<jester-> avici: se ide e lo hai collegato a master settato slave non va, e penso che nemmeno il bios lo veda al boot
<avici> jester-: ho controllato, è sata
<avici> sinceramente dal bios nn ho controllato
<jester-> avici: collegato e alimentato correttamente?
<jester-> avici: se si controlla da bios
<avici> tra poco spengo riapro il pc e controllo bene....ma credo di si...son 2 cavi.......poi verifico se il bios me lo legge
<intore> nannes, allora, la cartella rimane ma all'interno non c'è niente quindi ha smontato il suo interno. mi piacerebbe che non ci fosse proprio
<intore> nannes, per via dell'halt, che cavolo fa plymouth?
<nannes> intore: è l'applicazione che si occupa di gestire le schermate di boot/spegnimento
<nannes> che è completamente integrata col sistema (quindi quasi impossibile da eliminare del tutto)
<nannes> e che crea un sacco di problemi
<intore> nannes, ottimo
<intore> nannes, quali altri problemi può dare?
<nannes> intore: è tutto in funzione dell'irritabilità dell'utente. Più t'incazzi facilemente, più plymouth da' problemi
<nannes> *facilmente
<nannes> è proprio un bastardo
<intore> nannes, allora devo temere il peggio!
<avici> jester-: ho controllato il masterizzatore è attaccato correttamente, e nel bios lo vedo
<jester-> avici:  wodim -checkdrive
<nannes> intore: sinceramente non mi sono ancora interessato e non lo farò, è solo una cacca.. e in più credo che l'unico modo per toglierlo sia ricompilare il kernel a dovere..
<nannes> intore: quindi, mi dispiace, ma non posso aiutarti
<avici> mi scrivete il comando x il link del sito x copiarvi gli output x piacere?
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<avici> thaks
<avici> jester-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1021525/
<jester-> avici: wodim -scanbus
<intore> nannes, ok, vedrò di non irritarmi. grazie
<avici> jester-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1021530/
<jester-> wodim --devices
<avici> jester-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1021534/
<jester-> avici: è come se  non ci fosse, fai un test in winzoz se ce l'hai
<avici> ho xp montato con virtualbox
<jester-> èrova da li
<jester-> prova
<jester-> abiliti il cdrom e vedi che succede
<avici> jester-: no nemmeno li va
<jester-> avici: hai una ltro pc su cui testare? non verrei che ti avesse abbandonato
<avici> jester-: pochi giorni fa funzionava ed è lettore nuovo
<avici> nn credo sia x quello
<avici> al momento xo nn posso riprovare su 1 altro pc
<Gilbibius> scusate avrei un problema con xubuntu, posso chiedere qua?
<jester-> !chedi | Gilbibius
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chedi'
<jester-> !chiedi | Gilbibius
<ubot-it> Gilbibius: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<avici> jester-: nn ce 1 modo x installare i driver o qualcosa?
<Gilbibius> ho avviato xubuntu su un vecchio pc, si avvia la schermata iniziale, ma si blocca durante il caricamento
<Gilbibius> ho provato a scaricare e a ricreare il live, ma fa lo stesso
<jester-> avici: non servono driver o va o non va se non fai un test per vedere se è sano o ciucco serve la palla di crsitallo che non abbiamo
<jester-> Gilbibius: avviando la live?
<Gilbibius> jester- si...
<jester-> Gilbibius: setta qiualcje opszione tipo: nomodeset  e irqpoll
<Gilbibius> il fatto è che non mi fa accedere alla schermata di installazione, si blocca subito
<jester-> Gilbibius: hai controllato md5sum della iso proma do masterizzaral?
<jester-> avici: prova con una live anche
<Gilbibius> no, ma ho provato a scarica 2 volte diverse... ora provo
<Gilbibius> jester- controllato md5sum e va bene
<jester-> hai masterizzato su un riscrivibile?
<Gilbibius> si... avevo solo quello in casa
<avici> jester-: cosa vuol dire prova  1live scusa'
<jester-> Gilbibius: succede cin gli rw un po vecchi, rimasterizza a bassa velocità facendo formattare l'rw
<jester-> avici: vuol dire fare un test da cdlive
<Gilbibius> provo subito
<Gilbibius> jester- velocità 10.0x (CD) va bene?
<jester-> Gilbibius: piu bassa possibile ma fai il format non veloce
<avici> e che sarebbe un cd live scusa jester-
<jester-> avici: il cd installazione
<jester-> dal quale puoi provare il sistema
<avici> e dove lo recupero lol
<jester-> avici: cosa hai usato per installare il sistema
<avici> usb
<shez_> salve a tutti
<jester1-> avici: l'hai presa in edicola la usb?
<jester1-> avici: se usb hai usb usa
<avici> jester1-: ho scaricato la iso di ubuntu e la ho messa su usb
<jester1-> avici: è la stessa p recisa cosa
<jester1-> quindi avvia la usb e vedi cosa succede col cdrom
<shez_> volevo sapere quali browser con support adobe flash player sono disponbili per ubuntu 12.04
<jester1-> shez_: firefox e chromium
<nannes> shez_: tutti i browser
<nannes> shez_: quale vorresti?
<shez_> jester1-, devo prendere chromium perchè con firefox ho problemi...
<nannes> shez_: usa opera! E' molto meglio di chromium
<shez_> jester1-, grazie ora lo provo
<shez_> opera...
<shez_> nannes, c'è il porting per ubuntu?
<nannes> shez_: certamente! che versione hai?
<shez_> 12.04
<pravetto> ciao ragazzi
<pravetto> ragazzi, qualcuno puo' aiutarmi con skype in xubuntu 10.01
<nannes> shez_: http://www.opera.com/browser/download/ Nella lista scegli Ubuntu, poi clicca il pulsantone nero "Download Opera"
<pravetto> 10.10? sono da live, ho scaricato la versione static a 64 bit, messo la directory sul desktop. Settato skype eseguibile, ma quando lancio skype dice che non esiste
<jester-> pravetto: se non c'è nei repo scaricalo dal sito ma la 10.01 è vecchia
<pravetto> jester-: ho gia' scaricato skype
<pravetto> da terminale vedo skype, e lancio ./skype ma mi dice che il file o la directory non esiste
<jester-> pravetto: installalo
<nannes> shez_: ma, per curiosità, che problemi hai con firefox?
<pravetto> con un ls -la esiste
<pravetto> jester-: come?
<jester-> pravetto: lo devi installare
<pravetto> jester-: come?
<nannes> perchè è sempre stato il meglio firefox
<jester-> pravetto: dove hai il file
<shez_> nannes, con il pulsante di torbutton non si può più disattivare
<pravetto> sul desktop
<jester-> pravetto:  doppio click sul file
<pravetto> jester-: non funziona il package manager
<pravetto> non e' un .deb il file
<jester-> pravetto: ??
<jester-> servono i deb
<pravetto> jester-: non necessariamente, va bene anche il tar.bz2
<jester-> pravetto: allora usa il tar
<pravetto> quello ch emi chiedo e' perche' lo script non parte
<jester-> leggiti le istro dentro alla tar e fai
<nannes> shez_: ma quello non è colpa di firefoxxxxxx!! E' successo anche a me, è una misura di protezione in più che hanno messo al nuovo torbutton!
<nannes> shez_: altrimenti c'erano da risolvere un sacco di bug che minavano la tua privacy
<nannes> shez_: l'alternativa che propongono è di installare il torbrowser direttamente, e usare firefox/opera o altri per navigare normale, e tor browser per tor
<nannes> shez_: altrimenti continui quello che stai facendo, e installi opera. Così userai Opera per navigare normale, firefox+torbutton per anonimizzarti
<pravetto> jester-: http://nopaste.info/49dc4bdb2e.html questo e' quello che ho nella directory
<pravetto> come vedi su 'skype' ci sono i permessi di esecuzione
<pravetto> ma se lancio ./skype non parte
<Gilbibius> jester- rimasterizzato e si continua a bloccare, quando parte il boot mi manda l'errore 'no emulator'
<jester-> Gilbibius: se devi  installare scarica il cd altrenate
<jester-> alternate
<jester-> pravetto:  sh
<Gilbibius> jester- lo sto scaricando, ma che differenza c'è?
<jester-> che è graifica minima
<pravetto> jester-: perche' aprire un'altro terminale?
<Gilbibius> jester- grazie, provo e poi ti dico
<pravetto> jester-: con ./skype.sh non parte
<jester-> pravetto:  prova con sh skype.sh
<jester-> pravetto: installare da deb o da repo è troppo semplice?
<pravetto> jester,  fallisce il download da repo
<jester-> cambia server o prendi il deb sal sito
<pravetto> ho preso il deb dal sito, ma si blocca nel scaricare i pacchetti agiguntivi
<pravetto> ad ogni modo non funziona lo script
<jester-> pravetto:  che errore da
<jester-> pravetto: se gli servono delle librerie e non sono installate non partira mai
<jester-> pravetto: quidi installi il deb, quando da errore di dipendenze fai sudo apt-get -f install
<pravetto> capito, questa xubuntu e' una 10.10 e dice che il io sistema non e' piu supportato, magari i link ai repo non esistono piu oppuri tali pacchetti non sono piu disponibili
<jester-> se no ìn te lle scarica hai il souerces.list scrauso o peschi da un server ciucco
<jester-> pravetto: appunto
<jester-> il supporto è 18 mesi
<pravetto> anche se fosse una LTS sarei fuori
<pravetto> gh che palle
<pravetto> tutto questo solo perche' su gentoo impiegheri una vita per i driver della webcam e devo parlare con una tipa subito
<jester-> lts sono 3 anni
<pravetto> jester-: credevo 5
<jester-> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<pravetto> azzz per poco :P
<pravetto> jester-: grazie per il tuo tempo
<pravetto> scappo :)
<ingandrea> Salve a tutti!
<marco> buoinasera
<m1tO> ragazzi esiste qualcosa per linux tipo songr? o atube catcher semplice da usare perche' e' per la mia donna :)
<m1tO> credevo fossi su ubuntu-it-chat scusate, ho riproposto la domanda li
<black23> ciao a tutti
<black23> ho bisogno di un favore.. come faccio a mettere la iso di ubuntu 12.4, su una chiavetta usb per far partire l'installazione ?
<black23> questo tutto su mac
<black23> per un pc senza lettore
<Drizamanuber> altra scossa, chi l'ha sentita?
<nannes> !usb | black23, controlla se in questa guida c'è qualcosa per il mac
<ubot-it> black23, controlla se in questa guida c'è qualcosa per il mac: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<tpaper> Drizamanuber: io.
<m1tO> ma c'e' un motivo specifico per il quale ubuntu 11.10 non vede l'hdd di un netbook asus?
<m1tO> completamente non esiste come device non c'e' in /dev
<black23> grazie nannes
<Drizamanuber> tpaper: di dove sei? io della prov di como
<black23> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<dem> come posso ripristinare il sistema da terminale?
<alessio_> ciao ragazzi
<dem> il pc quando lo avvio non tiene la connessione di rete, come posso fare per ripristinare?
<alessio_> sto riscontrando un paio di problemi con ubuntu 12.04 lts qualcuno mi può dare una mano?? 1)non mi funzionanoi tasti del touchpad ma il touchpad funziona 2)ho 4 catalyst control center invece che 2 perchè?? 3)quando clicco sulla voce installato dell'ubuntu software center mi crasha sempre 4)sono sparite le icone in alto a sinistra quando vado su impostazioni di sistema, in poche parole invece che esserci la chiave inglese e via dicendo ci sono degli o
<alessio_> rribili simboli di divieto...spero possiate aiutarmi :D
<alessio_> ah aggiungo 5) pur avendo tolto il blocco dopo tot tempo, dopo una 15ina di minuti il pc va in stand-by ed inizia a scaldare come un forno e la ventola va a 3000, ieri stava spiccando il volo :D
<ivan70> ciao
<dem> non mi tiene la connessione all-avvio, come posso fare?
<ivan70> in ubuntu 12.04 cè un programma che velocizza operazione di spostamento file da un hd all'altro ??
<Damaskinos> buona sera a tutta la compagnia :)
<Damaskinos> ho un piccolo problema da sottoporvi. non riesco più a sentire l'audio di skype kaffeine youtube
<Damaskinos> inoltre i video di youtube sono accellerati come in formula uno
<Damaskinos> prima che formatti il tutto cos'è successo ?
<alessio_> Damaskinos, vai su impostazioni di sistema>audio e scegli l'uscita audio giusta
<Damaskinos> ho l'ultima release di ubuntu con gnome shell
<Damaskinos> alessio_: i suoni di sistema si sentono però
<alessio_> Damaskinos, scrivi tutto in un unico messaggio non spezzettarli
<alessio_> Damaskinos, prova comunque
<Damaskinos> alessio_: grazie mille funzione che tonto che sono
<alessio_> Damaskinos, sono felice che tu abbia risolto...ora ragazzi riuscite a risolvere i problemi che vi ho esposto prima??
<Damaskinos> un'altra cosa però: come mai ogni tanto quando accendo il pc una volta effettuata la login gnome shell si blocca e non parte?e sono costretto a riavviare da l tasto del pc
<alessio_> Damaskinos, probabile che crashi, lo faceva anche a me ma non ricordo come ho risolto
<alessio_> Damaskinos, ah si giusto non è che hai installato qualche estensione per gnome??
<dem> non mi tiene la connessione all-avvio, come posso fare?
<alessio_> dem, in che senso non tiene la connessione all'avvio, ti prego di esprimerti in italiano, non mi sembra di chiedere troppo...
<nannes> alessio_: pare che non abbia apprezzato il tuo metodo^
<alessio_> nannes, chi??
<micheg> sera
<stevr1it> ho un problema con un pavillion 6g, ho istallato ubuntu 12.04 e mi dice hce il wireless è off, mentre paradossalmente me lo vede ma non riesce ad accenderlo , avete suggerimenti?
<gian_> da quanto installato ubuntu 12.04 riesco a stampare in nero ma i colori risultano sfalzati, come se fossero non allineati, come fare?
<stevr1it_> sono entrato con il pavillion g6 da cavo,
<tre5> salve
<sergios> salve a tutti! ho la necessità di motare partizioni ntfs all'avvio del sistema, ho trovato questa guida e funziona alla grande! http://www.lffl.org/2012/02/ubuntu-montare-automaticamente-una.html ma se volessi avviarne due?
<sergios> cosa devo aggiungere alla riga?
<tre5> sergios, penso che dovresti fare la stessa cosa che ti viene proposta nella guida per tutti i volumi ntfs che vengono proposti dopo aver interrogato il filesystem.
<sergios> tre5 quindi ripetere la procedura esattamnte!
<sergios> provo subito
<sergios> grazie
<tre5> sergios, comunque fossi in te sentirei anche altri più quotati di me.
<tre5> Io però ho fatto così.
<sergios> ok ma non penso sia "pericoloso" :)
<tre5> sergios, non vorrei mai essere la causa di malanni altrui.
<tre5> sergios,copia comunque il file che funziona, modificando il nome, e poi procedi alle modifiche.
<sergios> si si capisco, a mio rischio e pericolo! ma in ogni caso ho travato già il primo inghippo: quando do il comando sudo mkdir /media/myfolder per creare la cartella mi dice ovviamente che esiste già (fatta per la precedente partizione)
<sergios> dovrei crearne una nuova tipo myfolder2 o posso usare sempre la stessa? :S
<zappo_> ciao a tutti ciao jester-
<tre5> sergios, la partizione che hai montato, con che nome ti viene presentata?
<sergios> tre5 /dev/sda7 e vorrei montare anche la /dev/sda3
<tre5> sergios, io fossi in te proverei ad inserire nel file fstab anche quella che ti interessa montare.
<tre5> sergios, se non va al limite la togli da fstab.
<kiefer> ciao a tutti. qualcuno sa dirmi come si fa ad accelerare la comparsa della dash a destra in ubuntu 12.04?
<kiefer> scusate a sinistra monitor
<sergios> ci avevo pensato ma non so in che forma scriverlo... ho scritto la riga come nella guida per due volte, una con /dev/sda7 e una con /dev/sda3 all'inizio della riga ma non funge!
<sergios> forse dovrei mettere una sola riga con all'inizio /dev/sda7 e /dev/sda3 separati da una virgola (la butto lì)
<sergios> ?
<tre5> sergios, io ho scritto il numero "uuid" e ho replicato gli spazi che si trovano sul file originale,
<tre5> non so se però sono stato chiaro.
<sergios> tre5 non sono ferrato in materia, puoi spiegarti meglio!
<sergios> ?
<tre5> sergios, cerco
<sergios> :)
<tre5> prendendo come riferimento lo screencapture del file fstab che è presente nella guida da te proposta,
<sergios> si
<sergios> ...
<tre5> sergios, ci sono delle righe che iniziano con # e sotto delle righe che iniziano con uuid= ...
<sergios> si ho appena visto
<tre5> le righe con# sono commenti, le righe senza sono lette
<tre5> sergios, la serie di numeri che segue uuid è il numero che identifica il volume che verrà montato.
<sergios> quindi mi basterebbe conoscere i numeri uuid delle partizioni che vohglio montare esatto?
<tre5> con in seguito il tipo di filesistem
<sergios> *voglio
<tre5> si
<sergios> wow in queste situazioni mi sento un genio! ahahahah
<tre5> bene, un po' di entusiasmo non fa male
<tre5> sergios, ma qua io mi fermo, le mie competenze non vanno oltre.
<jester-> sergios: crea un mìpunto di mount in /media e poi installa e usa ntfs-config
<sergios> ok tre5 va bene anche così! :) l'importante è imparare almeno una cosa nuova al giorno! :)
<jester-> lo scrive lui fstab e non fai casini
<tre5> sergios, certo ma segui jester-
<sergios> jester- ho usato questa guida e sono riuscito ad avviare tranquillamente una partizione ma vorrei montarne una seconda, il tutto se possibile senza installare sftw terzi http://www.lffl.org/2012/02/ubuntu-montare-automaticamente-una.html
<jester-> sergios: è quello che fa la gui ntfs-config, ma la logica cosa ti dice dirca i lmontare una secinda o terza partizione
<sergios> penso sia una cosa smeplice ma non conosco la sintassi... se poi non c'è altra soluzione installerò ntfs-config
<jester-> sergios: che fai altre righe con lo stesso criterio variando i punti di mount e i devices
<jester-> sergios: uiid, come è scritto in fstab lo trovi con: sudo blkid /dev/sdxx
<sergios> quindi dovrei creare una nuova cartella sudo mkdir /media/myfolder2 per es
<jester-> yess
<jester-> o /media/sticass
<jester-> o /media/telchieltelun
<sergios> perchè in pratica creo un'istruzione per una nuova periferica..!
<sergios> I got it!
<sergios> jester- quindi /dev/sdxx /media/STICASS ntfs auto,rw,exec,users,dmask=000,fmask=111,nls=utf8 0 0
<sergios> dove /dev/sdxx è la partizione che voglio motare! esatto!?
<jester-> sergios: sdxx = sd lettera numero della partizione (device)
<sergios> si si nello specifico sd3
<jester-> o trovi uud con sudo blkid /dev/sdxx
<sergios> pardon sda3
<jester-> sergios: sda3 o sdb3
<jester-> !ntfs
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MontarePartizioni/Ntfs
<jester-> la nostra forse spiega meglio
<sergios> ho scritto su f stab adesso lo provo!
<sergios> jester- eh si : "Va creata una cartella diversa per ogni partizione che si desidera montare! "
<sergios> è proprio quello che non avevo capito1
<sergios> !
<jester-> sergios: logico
<sergios> :P
<sergios> non per me! :D
<jester-> sergios: mica puoi montare una partizione addosso allìaltra
<sergios> eheh giusto!
<sergios> riavvio per vedere se funge!
<sergios> jester- , tre5 funziona :) cmq si, indubbiamente migliore la guida della wiki... non capisco perchè mi ostino ancora a googlare quando c'è la wiki!
<jester-> tutto fs broco ma non serve riavviare
<sergios> ma come no!??! :S
<tre5> molto bene sergios
<jester-> una volta in fstab fai: sudo mount /dev/sdxx  o umount /dev/sdxx
<sergios> era per fare un test empirico!  cmq grazie ancora! alla prossima
<sergios> :)
<sergios> per oggi può bastare! notte a tutti!
<Pulpiceddu_Luigi> ciao scusate ho un problema con skype e il microfono, non funziona bene e si sente malissimo
<Pulpiceddu_Luigi> che cosa devo fare?
<locolochito> ciao
<locolochito> gente
<locolochito> sono nuovo
<locolochito> un po di aiuto
<locolochito> ago
<locolochito> ciao
<locolochito> hello
#ubuntu-it 2013-05-27
<glpiana> ola
<akis24> giorno
<Liink> Giorno a tuttiu
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> una donanda
<cri> giorno
<Liink> cristian_c: la domanda ?
<cristian_c> ah, si, scusa
<cristian_c> semplicemente, ho installato qt4-config
<cristian_c> !info qt4-config
<ubot-it> Package qt4-config does not exist in raring
<cristian_c> !info qt-config4
<ubot-it> Package qt-config4 does not exist in raring
<cristian_c> lol
<enzotib> !info qt4-qtconfig
<ubot-it> qt4-qtconfig (source: qt4-x11): Qt 4 configuration tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.8.4+dfsg-0ubuntu9 (raring), package size 91 kB, installed size 545 kB
<cristian_c> ecco perché
<cristian_c> XD
<Liink> cristian_c: quindi tutto risolto
<cristian_c> ehm, l'ho installato, ho fatto semplici modifiche alla configurazione
<Liink> cristian_c: ah ok... mi assento per 10 minuti
<cristian_c> il problema è che le modifiche non vengono salvate, anche se faccio clic su Salva
<cristian_c> la cosa viene anche segnalata, ma se lo riapro, non viene conservata alcuna modifica
<cristian_c> :O
<enzotib> cristian_c, forse l'hai lanciato qualche volta da root?
<cristian_c> enzotib, mai
<cristian_c> enzotib, direttamente da menù
<cristian_c> nessuna richeista di password
<enzotib> cristian_c, e infatti non va lanciato da root
<cristian_c> *richiesta
<cristian_c> e infatti l'ho lanciato da menù :)
<cristian_c> enzotib, che cosa potrei fare?
<enzotib> cristian_c, verifichiamo se la tua home è a posto: find ~ ! -user $USER -o ! -group $USER
<cristian_c> enzotib, esce roba
<cristian_c> ancora non è oncluso
<enzotib> cristian_c, e non dovrebbe
<cristian_c> mmmmmmmm
<cristian_c> posto
<enzotib> cristian_c, come più volte detto, tutto quello che è nella tua home dev'essere del tuo utente
<cristian_c> enzotib, http://pastebin.com/u6vQsVhd
<enzotib> ah solo quello, pensavo peggio
<enzotib> quella dir puoi anche cancellarla, non mi ricordo chi la crea, forse "alien", ma non serve
<cristian_c> enzotib, fatto, ora il comando non restituisce più output
<enzotib> cristian_c, ok, ma niente a che vedere con qtconfig
<cristian_c> mmmmm
<cristian_c> il mistero si infittisce....
<enzotib> credo che il file di riferimento sia .config/Trolltech.conf
<enzotib> cristian_c, che poi cosa cambi?
<cristian_c> enzotib, nome font e dimensione
<cristian_c> ma non credo che influisca
<enzotib> cristian_c, ma solo per le applicazioni grafiche che usano qt
<cristian_c> esatto
<cristian_c> enzotib, il punto è che comunque qt4-qtconfig non conserva le modifiche
<cristian_c> se lo riapro le cancella
<cristian_c> non le sava in realtà, anche se dice di farlo
<cristian_c> *salva
<enzotib> cristian_c, quel file risulta modificato?
<cristian_c> lo controllo subito
<cristian_c> enzotib, pare di sì
<cristian_c> font="Liberation Sans,6,-1,5,75,1,0,0,0,0"
<enzotib> cristian_c, in effetti neanche a me cambia i font, non me ne ero mai accorto, perché mi sono sempre limitato ad usare Select GUI Style nella prima pagina
<enzotib> e quello funziona
<cristian_c> enzotib, il problema è che l'interfaccia non mi mostra la modifica, se riaperta
<cristian_c> è una cosa strana
<enzotib> cristian_c, sì, neanche a me
<cristian_c> enzotib, e comunque, non funge
<cristian_c> enzotib, se apro l'applicazione in qt non cambia niente
<enzotib> cristian_c, ho capito, e sto anche confermando
<enzotib> ripeto, mi sono sempre limitato ad usare Select GUI Style
<cristian_c> sì, ma non sto parlando di qt-config
<cristian_c> proprio delle applicazioni in qt, ho aperto anche vlc
<cristian_c> per sicurezza
<enzotib> cristian_c, ripeto che ho capito :)
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> uhm, strano...
<cri> lol
<cristian_c> -,-
<Serpico> Ciao
<takoski> Buongiorno ho un piccolo problema con l avvio ho sia ubuntu che windows 7 e ora dopo aver installato ubuntu 13.04 non mi si avvia piu windows potete aiutarmi grazie?
<cri> ciao
<vane> ciao
<vane> c'è nessuno?
<cri> puo essere
<vane> sto avendo problemi con ubuntu... e nn sono molto pratica
<glpiana> vane, esponi il tuo problema
<cri> esponi il problema e se ti possiamo aiutare
<vane> sto avendo problemi ad aggiornare
<cri> ti aiutiamo :-)
<vane> ho la versione 12.04
<cri> aggiornare o upgrade alla 13.04?
<glpiana> vane, vai vai, spiega che fai e cosa non ottieni
<vane> e ho messo il messaggio di errore sul forum trovando qualche risultato
<glpiana> vane, vediamo l'errore
<vane> sto provando ad aggiornare il sistema, e istallare gli aggiornamenti, ma non me li fa istallare, mi da errore
<cri> !paste | vane
<ubot-it> vane: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<vane> ALLORA, HO ISTALLATO IL NUOVO HEADER
<vane> scusate il maiusc
<vane> e sembrava l'avesse istallato, ho riavviato il pc e quando è tornato alla schermata iniziale fatto login e tutto, mi diceva errore nell'istallazione, ho provato a mandare la segnalazione cliccando sull'apposita casellina ma diceva che non poteva spedire la segnalazione perchè una cartella log. qualcosa era vuota
<TaLaDo> bho
<vane> ora, ho passato a chromium, perchè diceva che chrome stabile era un pacchetto non autorizzato e roba varia.. sembra si sia calmato un attimino e mi diceva che se c'erano altri errori di riavviare il sistema...
<glpiana> vane, io non ci sto capendo nulla. apri un terminale e scrivi: cat /var/log/dpkg.log
<vane> ditemi che ho fatto bene a disinstallare ubuntu one
<glpiana> vane, copia su pastebin le ultime 5 o 10 righe
<glpiana> !paste | vane
<ubot-it> vane: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<TaLaDo> ma cosa c'entra chormium () con l'aggiornamento del sistema?
<vane> è quello che mi chiedevo pure io quando aveva iniziato a rompere per chrome quando facevo gli aggiornamenti
<vane> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5706491/
<cri> mm---
<glpiana> vane, scrivi nel terminale: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<glpiana> vane, se sul temrinale appare qualcosa mettilo su pastebin
<vane> nn appare nulla
<glpiana> vane, oki, dal comando precedente copia su pastebin una 20ina di righe
<vane> ok
<vane> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5706498/
<glpiana> vane, scrivi: cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep proposed
<vane> non succede niulla
<glpiana> vane, scrivi: apt-cache policy linux-libc-dev
<vane> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5706507/
<glpiana> vane, sudo apt-get update
<vane> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5706514/
<vane> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5706514/
<glpiana> gpg --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys E585066A30C18A2B && gpg --export --armor | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get  update
<vane> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5706516/
<glpiana> vane, ora: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<vane> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5706521/
<glpiana> vane, sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubun-tor-ppa-precise.*
<glpiana> vane, poi dai di nuovo: sudo apt-get update
<vane> dopo la prima nn è successo nulla, con la seconda riga ha iniziato a scaricare
<glpiana> vane, quando finisce copia su pastebin
<vane> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5706524/
<glpiana> vane, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<vane> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5706527/
<glpiana> vane, ora riavvia il sistema e se ottieni errore, prendi una schermata. poi la posti su:
<glpiana> !image | vane
<ubot-it> vane: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<vane> incrociamo le dita
<vane_> ok, riavviato sistema
<vane_> per ora non da errori
<glpiana> vane_, se ne da, dillo
<vane_> GRAZIEEE!!
<vane_> OK
<vane_> l'ultima cosccia
<vane_> chromium mi chiede di aggiornare flash
<vane_> e mi manda al sito
<vane_> che versione è quella da scaricare?
<glpiana> vane_, scrivi nel terminale: dpkg -l | grep flashplugin-installer
<vane_> nn succede nulla
<glpiana> vane_, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<vane_> ok
<vane_> sembra abbia fatto
<glpiana> vane_, ora chiudi chromium completamente, poi riaprilo
<vane> no
<vane> chromium continua a chiedermi di aggiornare anche dopo il suo riavvio
<glpiana> vane, nella barra degli indirizzi di chromium scrivi: about:plugins
<glpiana> vane, prendi una schermata e caricala su imagebin
<vane> ok
<glpiana> !image | vane
<ubot-it> vane: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<vane> http://imagebin.org/259163
<glpiana> vane, nel terminale scrivi: sudo updatedb
<glpiana> vane, quando termina scrivi: locate libflashplayer
<vane> c'è il cursore lampeggiante che è fermo
<vane> è normale?
<glpiana> sì, aspetta un po'
<vane> ok
<vane> ho messo anche l'altro comando
<vane> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5706563/
<glpiana> vane, dpkg -S /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
<vane> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5706567/
<glpiana> vane, sudo apt-get purge adobe-flashplugin
<glpiana> vane, quando termina: sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer
<glpiana> vane, poi chiudi e riapri chromium e controlla
<vane_> bellissimo, ora funziona tutto
<glpiana> bien
<vane_> per un attimo ho avuto un momento di panico quando m'ha chiesto se volevo liberare un po di spazio di sistema
<vane_> poi però è andata bene
<glpiana> vane_, cosa yi ha chiesto?
<vane_> mi sà che devo liberarmi dalla partizione dell'inutile winnoz
<vane_> spe
<vane_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5706584/
<glpiana> vane_, scrivi: sudo apt-get -f install
<vane_> spe, me ne sn accorta e ho scritto per bene
<vane_> sudo.. ecc
<vane_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5706593/
<glpiana> vane_, sudo apt-get autoremove
<vane_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5706598/
<glpiana> vane_, ok. dpkg -l | grep adobe
<vane_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5706603/
<takoski> Salve dopo aver installato ubuntu 13.04 con la versione NON avanzata e essendo preinstallato win 7 ora non mi avvia più .. come devo fare grazie
<glpiana> vane_, sudo apt-get purge adobe-flashplugin
<glpiana> takoski, non ti avvia più cosa?
<takoski> win7
<takoski> in dual boot
<glpiana> takoski, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo update-grub
<vane_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5706612/
<takoski> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5706618/
<glpiana> takoski, riavviando il pc dovresti vedere anche win7 ora
<takoski> si lo vedo , ma dando invio non mi accede
<glpiana> vane_, boh. senti non si riesce a eliminarlo del tutto. se non ti da problemi lasciamo la cosa così. se dovessi avere problemi, torna che vediamo di fare altro
<vane_> grazie, gentilissimo/a
<glpiana> takoski, se non accede il problema sta altrove
<takoski> glpiana si da uno 0
<glpiana> takoski, nel temrinale: sudo fdisk -l    e metti su pastebin
<vane_> ex-chat
<takoski> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5706640/
<glpiana> takoski, non so dirti perchè non parta windows. ho solo controllato che non lo avessi cancellato in fase di installazione
<takoski> glpiana , bah no ho fatto l installazione per utenti non esperti proprio per questo
<takoski> glpiana . io ricordo che c 'era un menu lst o almeno tempo fa (3 anni fa ) avevo questi problemi e venivo qui e c eri anche tu ma forse la cosa è cambiata dal punto di vista tecnico
<glpiana> takoski, la cosa è cambiata e quel comando dato prima fa tutto da sè. ora che l'abbiamo dato, puoi provare a riavviare il pc?
<takoski> va bene! arrivo ;)
<takoski_> glpiana ok apposto unica cosa quando vado su win7 (dev/sda1) poi mi fa un altra volta la scelta
<glpiana> takoski_, io di windows 7 e dei suoi bootloader non so nulla
<takoski_> glpiana OK ti ringrazio ma non c'è un editor di testo per questo bootloader?
<glpiana> takoski_, editor di testo? per farne cosa?
<takoski_> per levare la doppia scelta
<takoski_> cioè mi spiego meglio so che non sei un tecnico win pero andando su win7 mi richiede un altra volta win7 o ubuntu
<glpiana> takoski_, ma mi stai chiedendo del bootloader di windows?
<glpiana> takoski_, ma non è che hai installato sotto a windows con wubi?
<takoski_> SI
<takoski_> XD
<glpiana> eh, dillo
<glpiana> takoski_, non ho alcuna esperienza di wubi per cui non so dirti
<takoski_> ok fa niente
<takoski_> Vi ringrazio come sempre dovrei farvi un ultima domanda...
<takoski_> In generale sapete perche il mio alimentatore fischia? sia su win7 che su ubuntu . Nel caso di windows solo quando apro Chrome nel secondo caso con ubuntu quando ho molte applicazioni aperte o anche le stesse applicazioni con cui fischia con windows (vedi steam) ?
<cri> alimentatore scarso
<takoski_> Sicuramente
<takoski_> pero l ho cambiato 2 volte ma il problema rimane
<takoski_> sapreste indicarmi un alimentatore buono per un 8 core?
<glpiana> !chat | takoski_
<ubot-it> takoski_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<takoski_> Grazie mi scuso
<Mario__> ciao a tutti
<Mario__> ragazzi ho busogn di aiuto
<Mario__> :)
<glpiana> Mario__, spiega
<Mario__> quello che mi serve e' installare ubuntu nel mio laptop, ho win xp e vorrei un dual boot all'inizio per scegliere il sistema operativo da avviare.
<Mario__> ho provato non riesco
<glpiana> Mario__, racconta che hai fatto
<Mario__> ho fatto 2 prove
<Mario__> la prima
<Mario__> ho creato una partizione con particio magic , poi inserito il cd e installato ubuntu in quellla partizione, ( almeno credevo di averlo fatto), ma niente non va in dual boot all'inizio
<Mario__> la seconda
<glpiana> Mario__, non va in dual boot e cosa si avvia?
<Mario__> si avvia direttamente ubuntu
<glpiana> Mario__, oki, continua pure
<Mario__> ad un certo punto mi pedo durante l'installazione di ubuntu, quando mi chiede di fare una partizione, questo nella seconda prova che ho fatto
<Mario__> e risultato identico
<Mario__> !
<Mario__> ho cercato guide in rete, parlo pure inlgese, ma non trovo !
<glpiana> Mario__, ora sei collegato da ubuntu?
<Mario__> no ho ripristinato il sistema e sono con xp
<glpiana> Mario__, installa normalmente e se al riavvio parte solo ubuntu non scoraggiarti e torna qui che sistemiamo
<Mario__> ok grazie, una ultima cosa
<Mario__> non ho ancora provato ad installarlo su una chiavetta, a me serve per lavorarci con softwares , dici che influisce la velocita' e la potenza oppure e' indifferente ??
<glpiana> Mario__, la velocità di lettura e scrittura della chiavetta è inferiore a quella del disco
<Mario__> ok ricevuto, grazie a dopo.
<Serpico> Ciao
<akhilleus> ciao a tutti
<cejas2003> ciao buongiorno, ho appena deciso di lasciare windows per ubuntu e ho seguito le varie guide da voi offerte per scaricare l'ultima versione
<cejas2003> 13.04
<cejas2003> dopo qualche minuto di schermate di carica varie, mi richiede LOGIN USERNAME E PASSWORD
<cejas2003> ??
<cejas2003> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<glpiana> cejas2003, che scheda video monta il pc?
<cejas2003> dovrebbe essere nvidia
<glpiana> hai controllato l'md5sum della iso prima di masterizzarla?
<glpiana> !md5 | cejas2003
<ubot-it> cejas2003: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<cejas2003> mmm no... cosa dovrei fare esattamente? ora sto finendo di scaricare anche la versione precedente sempre dal sito ubuntu
<glpiana> cejas2003, allora intanto dai un'occhiata a quella guida così controlli l'md5 prima di masterizzare
<cejas2003> si sono in quella pagina ma non capisco con cosa lo devo confrontare
<cejas2003> scusate l'ignoranza ma è la prima volta
<glpiana> cejas2003, in quella pagina ci sono tabelle con delle stringhe alfanumeriche relative alle varie versioni delle immagini a disposizione, ok fin qui?
<glpiana> cejas2003, sotto c'è indicato che comando digitare nel terminale per controllare che stringa esce dalla iso che hai scaricato. la stringa così ottenuta deve coincidere con quella della tabella relativa alla immagine che hai scelto
<glpiana> se coincidono, puoi masterizzare la iso
<cejas2003> glpiana md5 è uguale
<cejas2003> quindi ISO masterizzata regolarmente
<glpiana> cejas2003, ok, provale
<glpiana> *provala
<glpiana> cioè, masterizzala e poi provala
<Davide> Hi everyone
<cejas2003> si gia fatto.. per prima cosa mi esce una schermata totalmente viola con due icone in basso, un omino ed una tastiera, successivamente la scritta ubuntu e 5 puntini bianchi che diventano rossi uno per volta come se stesse caricando
<cejas2003> una volta che finisce di caricare mi richiede il LOGIN - Username e Password che però io non ho
<flexsus> sera
<flexsus> a tutti
<flexsus> qualcuno puo' aiutarmi?
<flexsus> ho un netbook con linux ubuntu 10, stavo installando la 12 ma si è interrotta parecchie volte, vorrei cancellare tutto e reistallare la ubuntu 13
<flexsus> con la penna USB poichè i net non hanno Cd
<flexsus> raga potete aiutarmi o la chat esiste solo per vista?
<mani> ciao! a che punto è lo sviluppo di ubuntu for phones?
<Guest75555> sul galaxy nexus?
<Guest75555> anyone has information on the development of the project ubuntu for phones?
<kiefer> ciao a tutti. Ho una cartella '180' con file .flv e voglio convertirne tutto il contenuto il mp3. sto facendo con ffmpeg (ffmpeg -i movie.flv -f mp3 sound.mp3) ma farne uno alla volta è una sofferenza, cerco un consiglio su come convertirli tutti in un colpo solo? tipo *flv *mp3
<cri> ciao
<akis24> sera
<robottinosino> ciao, sto provando a far funzionare la scheda wireless del mac mini su 12.04 LTS: BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller Broadcom Corporation
<halo21> ciao a tutti
<halo21> posso chiedere un aiuto^
<halo21> ?
<jester-> !chiedi | halo21
<ubot-it> halo21: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<halo21> Grazie, ho installato la versione 13.04 di ubuntu sul mio laptop HP dv6-1150el. Dopo che effettuo l'accesso il processore si riscalda tantissimo. Ho visto e provato le guide che si sono su internet cambiando i parametri delle frequenza.
<jester-> halo21: la ventola la senti girare?
<halo21> si jester!
<halo21> jester: a dire il vero avevo pensato di scaricare la versione 12.04 e provare. Che ne pensi?
<jester-> halo21: che provare non costa niente, provi da cdlive e vedi subito
<halo21> jester-: grazie gentilissimo, ora sono su windows per far abbassare la temperatura. Provo e ti faccio sapere
<jester-> halo21: e la 12.10
<halo21> jester-: vedo solo la 12.04 LTS
<jester-> !quantal
<ubot-it> Quantal Quetzal: : http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/ | Kubuntu 12.10 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.10/release/ |  È preferibile usare i torrent | Problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseNotes
<halo21> jester-: si scusa, bastava cercare un po', ho un centrino 2, uso la versione a 32 o 64bit?
<jester-> halo21: daul cose ?
<jester-> o quad?
<jester-> pc recente?
<halo21> dual core
<halo21> jester-: del 2007
<jester-> halo21: dipende da che cpu monta, la 32 va con tutto
<massy> salve
<pook> salve io voglio masterizzare un film su un dvd con brasero ma quando clicco su masterizza mi compare questa voce che vuol dire (Tutte le applicazioni e le librerie richieste non sono installate.)   (Installare manualmente quanto segue e provare di nuovo: mplex (plugin GStreamer).
<pook> ragazzi aiutatemi
<pook> salve io voglio masterizzare un film su un dvd con brasero ma quando clicco su masterizza mi compare questa voce che vuol dire (Tutte le applicazioni e le librerie richieste non sono installate.)   (Installare manualmente quanto segue e provare di nuovo: mplex (plugin GStreamer).
<maria_> salve io voglio masterizzare un film su un dvd con brasero ma quando clicco su masterizza mi compare questa voce che vuol dire (Tutte le applicazioni e le librerie richieste non sono installate.)   (Installare manualmente quanto segue e provare di nuovo: mplex (plugin GStreamer).
<cri> ciao
<maria_> cri
<maria_> ciao
<maria_> hai letto il mio problema
<jester-> maria_: siginifica che mancano delle librerie ma brasero non  è sto gran che, installa k3b che è anche meglio di nero
<maria_> okey grazie
<jester-> maria_: manca mplex a brasero, sudo apt-get install mplex ubuntu-resctricted-extras
<maria_> scusami
<maria_> o perto
<maria_> aperto k3b
<maria_> io ho il film su scrivania
<jester-> maria_: .avi?
<maria_> come faccio a masterizzare
<maria_> mp4
<maria_> formatto mp4
<jester-> maria_: lo masterizzi come dati
<maria_> e me lo legge
<maria_> che ho già provato a masterizzare 2 dvd
<maria_> e nn me lo legge il lettore
<jester-> maria_: destro sul .mp4 apri con k3b
<maria_> okey
<maria_> provo
<maria_> lo selezionato
<maria_> ora clico su scrivi?
<jester-> direi
<maria_> okey speriamo bene
<jester-> maria_: se mettendo il cd non parte da solo lo farai partire a mano
<maria_> asp lo metto nel lettore dvd
<jester-> come dire che lo ha gia masterizzato?
<maria_> mi dice caricamento in corso ma nn parte
<maria_> io prima ho provato con un dvd della disney e funziona
<maria_> il lettore
<jester-> installa vlc
<maria_> ma lo voglio vedere alla tv no al pc
<jester-> maria_: e ubuntu-restricted-extras
<jester-> eh ma serve un client per poterlo vedere non è che lo fa la tv
<maria_> cioè?
<krabador> maria_, come dice jester- installa vlc, oppure xbmc
<jester-> la tv te lo fa vedere e basta
<jester-> maria_: o intendi che metti il cd nella tv?
<maria_> metto il dvd del lettore dvd della mia televisione
<maria_> io voglio masterizzare il film su un dvd
<jester-> maria_: allora facile che la tua tv non riconosca il formato
<maria_> come no
<jester-> maria_: prova se sul pc funza
<krabador> maria_, i lettori hanno le loro compatibilità
<maria_> lo comprato oggi
<maria_> il lettore
<maria_> funziona con altri dvd che ho in casa
<jester-> maria_: è pure strana una tv con dvd, ero rimasto alle usb
<maria_> li legge
<jester-> maria_: cambia il formato
<krabador> maria_, ma tu lo masterizzi in modalità dvd video?
<jester-> mp4 non è un solo formato cosi come mp3
<maria_> e mi serve il programma per cambiare formato al film
<jester-> krabador: .mp4
<krabador> maria_, oppure dentro al dvd c'hai messo vari filmati
<maria_> solo 1
<krabador> che vuoi che il televisore ti legga?
<krabador> maria_, il televisore ha anche una porta usb?
<maria_> no
<krabador> maria_, metti il file anche dentro una penna usb, e se il televisore lo legge, allora è un problema della masterizzazione del dvd
<maria_> sn quelli vecchi
<krabador> ok
<maria_> per questo mi serviva masterizzarlo
<yuopnbl> salve, vorrei provare a installare ubuntu sul mio notebook, sapete dirmi dove trovo i driver per il chipset, video, audio ecc?
<maria_> su un dvd il film
<krabador> yuopnbl, prova ubuntu in modalità live, sul notebook, cosi' vedi quello che devi installare dopo l'installazione
<maria_> ragazzi
<krabador> quello che puo' aver bisogno di driver successivi
<maria_> nn c'è soluzione
<maria_> ?
<maria_> al mio problema
<yuopnbl> krabador, perchè i driver li prende da se?
<krabador> yuopnbl, il kernel di base tende a supportare un po' tutto
<maria_> hey
<krabador> yuopnbl, per le schede video, vengono installati dei driver generici o dei driver open, in base alla scheda
<yuopnbl> krabador, per il chipset e il controller ahci?
<krabador> yuopnbl, e per amd e nvidia, puoi installare successivamente i driver closed rilasciati appunto dai brand
<krabador> yuopnbl, si
<krabador> yuopnbl, prova in live
<krabador> yuopnbl, fai una penna usb con ubuntu dentro
<krabador> e falla partire dal notebook
<maria_> k3b
<maria_> nn istallare ubuntu
<krabador> maria_, per massimizzare il piu' possibile la lettura del dvd dal lettore, deve essere chiuso
<yuopnbl> krabador, ho il cd, ora provo
<krabador> yuopnbl, perfetto
<maria_> okey
<maria_> fammi sapere
<krabador> maria_, che problema hai
<krabador> oltre il dvd intendo
<maria_> il dvd
<maria_> solo
<krabador> che NON È UN PROBLEMA UBUNTU
<maria_> e che mi sto esaurendo ho speso 10 euro di dvd e li sto finendo tutti
<krabador> quindi per favore
<maria_> che mi consigli di fare
<yuopnbl> krabador, sembra funzionare tutto
<yuopnbl> krabador, non ho bisogno di driver aggiuntivi?
<krabador> yuopnbl, perfetto , se funziona il wireless
<krabador> che nella media è quello che va installato dopo
<krabador> specie se broadcom
<yuopnbl> krabador, caspiterina non ho bisogno di driver... non ci posso credere :D
<krabador> yuopnbl, :D , è abbastanza facile
<krabador> yuopnbl, c'è hardware perfettamente supportato giò di base
<krabador> yuopnbl, che scheda video hai?
<yuopnbl> krabador, intel 945
<krabador> yuopnbl, ecco , per questa puoi tenerti i driver di base
<krabador> yuopnbl, oppure installare quelli che fa la intel
<yuopnbl> krabador, dove li trovo i driver?
<krabador> yuopnbl, ovviamente dopo che hai fatto l'installazione
<krabador> maria_, se il file te lo legge il pc
<maria_> si lo apre
<maria_> il film
<maria_> sul pc
<krabador> maria_, o è un problema di compatibilità del televisore con quel formato
<krabador> maria_, o di masterizzazione del cd
<krabador> dvd
<maria_> senti come faccio a cambiare
<maria_> il formato da mp4
<maria_> a avi
<maria_> ho altri pc
<maria_> ho altri formati
<maria_> sorry
<maria_> avevo sbagliato a scrivere
<krabador> yuopnbl, https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads
<maria_> come faccio a cambiare formato da mp4 a vari formati
<krabador> qui trovi il tool ufficiale di intel per l'installazione dei driver per linux
<maria_> esiste un programma
<krabador> maria_, si puoi effettuare la conversione
<yuopnbl> krabador, ma se funzionano quelli di base, lascio quelli?
<krabador> yuopnbl, si, se ti vanno bene, se li lasci è lo stesso
<krabador> yuopnbl, prova nei vari contesti
<yuopnbl> krabador, per il chipset e ahci invece?
<maria_> io aspetto
<krabador> yuopnbl, se ti vanno bene le prestazioni in flash , youtube ed  altro
<krabador> yuopnbl, puoi lasciare quelli
<yuopnbl> krabador, grazie
<krabador> yuopnbl, chipset ed altro, li supporta il kernel
<krabador> yuopnbl, se no, non partiva .
<yuopnbl> krabador, da quello che ho capito i problemi possono nascere solo per le schede video e wifi
<krabador> yuopnbl, si, il wi-fi, perchè su ubuntu non mettono nel supporto di installazione tutti i driver
<krabador> yuopnbl, e per le schede video, perchè si possono installare i closed
<yuopnbl> capito
<krabador> e di base ci sono gli open
<yuopnbl> krabador, l'importante che il sistema sia stabile
<krabador> yuopnbl, hai provato l'ultima versione, dal cd?
<yuopnbl> krabador, si la 12.04 LTS ho visto che ha il supporto per 5 anni
<krabador> yuopnbl, perfetto, se hai provato questa, appunto la long term support
<krabador> yuopnbl, vai sul sicuro
<yuopnbl> krabador, è la più adatta per lavorarci vero?
<krabador> yuopnbl, è quella che da piu' garanzie
<krabador> di stabilità
<krabador> viene realizzata appunto con l'ottica della stabilità, da mantenere nel tempo
<yuopnbl> krabador, ma una volta finito il supporto non vengono più rilasciati gli aggiornamenti?
<krabador> dopo i 5 anni, no, ma nel frattempo puoi aggiornare il sistema, con l'altra versione stabile LTS
<krabador> esce ogni 2 anni
<krabador> la LTS
<yuopnbl> krabador, è possibile fare il salto di versione direttamente alla prossima lts?
<krabador> certo
<krabador> yuopnbl, anche se ti conviene fare l'installazione completa
<krabador> ti fai un bel backup
<yuopnbl> krabador, pensavo dovessi aggiornare ad ogni release
<krabador> no, se non vuoi no
<krabador> non col le lts
<yuopnbl> bene
<krabador> loro vanno avanti col lavoro, consigliano ovviamente di aggiornare, ma la lts, è concepita per essere supportata 5 anni
<euge> ciao a tutti. qualcuno mi può dare una mano con un problema che riguarda xbmc?
<krabador> euge, /join xbmc
<krabador> euge, /join #xbmc
<Peace-> maria_: santa benedetta dell incoronete che avi devi fare
<maria_> devo passare
<maria_> un film da mp4 a avi
<maria_> con ubuntu come si fà
<maria_> esiste un programma
<cri> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Luca> Ciao chi mi può aiutare?
<luca___> ciao
<it-39> buonasera
<Ste_> buonasera
<Ste_> c'è qlc che mi da un aiutino con ubuntu? pls
<enzotib> !chiedi | Ste_
<ubot-it> Ste_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<it-39> notte
<ziovale> per favore ragazzi  sono nuovo -quando cerco d'installaere  i programmi  mi da errore  -- installazione pacchetti non fidati  -- sono giorni che provo  senza  riuscirci
<enzotib> ziovale, ti avevo detto, anche ieri: sudo apt-get update, e metti l'output su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin| ziovale
<ubot-it> ziovale: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<enzotib> ora devo andare
<ziovale> ho provato con il comando - sudo apt-get update  ma non  funziona -- http://paste.ubuntu.com/  non  so  come  funziona - sono 10 giorni  che  combatto con ubuntu
<krabador> ziovale, devi incollare in quel sito , e postare il link risultante
<ziovale> ho  provato  adesso sperando di aver fatto giusto
<jester-> ziovale: dopo aver premuto paste devi incollare qui l'indirizzo alla pagina o mica lo vediamo
<ziovale> e questo - http://paste.ubuntu.com/5708186/
<Peace-> allora chi è il lobotomizzato
<Peace-> xD
<dod> so io
<Peace-> lol
<jester-> Peace-: fai il bravo o ti rompiamo il vaio
<Peace-> hahahah
<jester-> Peace-: mibofra sta lavorando ad una app al caso
<mibofra> jester-, :D
<Peace-> invidiosi ;O
<ziovale> avete visto l'indirizzo  o no .
<krabador> ziovale, una lista di pacchetti.
<krabador> allora?
<Peace-> buona notte :D
<krabador> ziovale, che problema hai ?
<ziovale> non riesco ad installare nessun  programma -  l' errore che mi da  e' :  installazione pacchetti  non  fidati  -
<jester-> ziovale: hai aggiunto dei repo?
<jester-> a mano?
<ziovale> prova  a  vedere se si vede l aschermata su paste -http://paste.ubuntu.com/5708276/
<jester-> ziovale: non hai  importato la chiave di sicurezza ma repo non ubuntu e ppa ti fottono il sistema
<jester-> ziovale: per quello software manager ti blocca
<ziovale> non  sono  capace di inserire i repo  ne  in  modo  manuale  ne  quello  assistito
<jester-> ziovale: quanto scommettiamo
<jester-> sicuro avrai fatto copia incolla da qualche guida farlocca
<jester-> ziovale: apri un terminale
<ziovale> fatto
<jester-> ls /ect/apt/sourcelist.d/ e metti nel paste
<jester-> !paste ziovale
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'paste ziovale'
<jester-> !paste | ziovale
<ubot-it> ziovale: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ziovale> eccolo - http://paste.ubuntu.com/5708304/
<jester-> sbagliato io
<jester-> ls /ect/apt/sourceslist.d/ e metti nel paste
<jester-> mancava la s
<ziovale> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5708306/
<jester-> è l'ora del rinco
<jester-> ziovale: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<ziovale> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5708314/
<jester-> ziovale: dai sudo apt-get update e poi incolla tutto nel paste
<ziovale> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5708324/
<jester-> ziovale: lol senza il dai
<jester-> sudo apt-get update
<Dix78> lol
<ziovale> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5708336/
<jester-> figa si è perso la chiave di un repo ufficale
<ziovale> jester spero che non t' innervasisci - lo so e' dura con chi non capisce  niente - come faccio con la chiave
<akhilleus> Sera
<ziovale> ciao
<jester-> ziovale: adesso ti incolla una stringa lunga. copiala e incollala nel terminale
<akhilleus> A me???
<akhilleus> Ofdiooooo
<akhilleus> XD
<jester-> gpg --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 40976EAF437D05B5 && gpg --export --armor | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get  update
<akhilleus> X me?
<jester-> ziovale: visto?
<jester-> ziovale: gpg --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 40976EAF437D05B5 && gpg --export --armor | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get  update
<ziovale> fatto  - adesso
<jester-> ziovale: fa vedere nel paste che ha fatto
<ziovale> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5708355/
<jester-> zi
<ziovale> come procedo adesso  jester
<jester-> gpg --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys  40976EAF437D05B5 && gpPg --export --armor | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get  update
<jester-> ancora
<jester-> cazzo hai attivi i proposed
<ziovale> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5708378/
<jester-> è strano stu fatto
<jester-> ziovale: gksu software-properties-gtk
<jester-> ziovale: in aggiornamenti disattiva proposed
<ziovale> COME FACCIO A DISATTIVARLI
<jester-> ziovale: in sofware per ubuntu clicca su server e metti un server italiano tipo fastbull
<jester-> ziovale: per disattivare togli la spunta
<ziovale> fatto - diattivato  - do il comando pstato prima
<jester-> ziovale: cambia server
<ziovale> fatto
<jester-> ziovale: chiudi e apt-get update
<ziovale> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5708398/
<jester-> ziovale: sudo apt-get update
<ziovale> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5708408/
<jester-> ziovale: dovrebbe essere a posto
<jester-> prova a a installare
<jester-> ziovale: puoi farlo anche da terminale, cosa devi installare
<ziovale> sto installando  con il metodo tradizionale
<jester-> ziovale: dovrebbe andare
<jester-> ziovale: in linux il tradizionale è il terminale hihihi
<jester-> veloce
<jester-> e vedi quello che fa
<ziovale> sta  andando  aspetta  qualche  secondo
<jester-> ziovale: non ha dato errore ?
<ziovale> per il  momento   NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jester-> è a posto
<jester-> ziovale: poi installiamo xchat per irc da terminale
<ziovale> JESTER    ---- GRAZIE  MILLE  E  CAMBIA   NOME   IN   ---- MAGIC   UBUNTU ---  CIAO  ZIO  VALE
<jester-> ziovale: sudo apt-get install xchat
<jester-> !xchat | ziovale
<ubot-it> ziovale: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Messaggistica/Xchat
<jester-> è meglio del browser
<ziovale> fatto -  in che senso è meglio del browser
<jester-> ziovale: per venite qui
<jester-> è un client apposito leggi la guida wiki sopra
<ziovale> CARO  MAGIC  JESTER  LO  FARO  DOMANI  --  ti debbo  salutare  e  ringraziarti  ancora  ciao  a  domani
<ziovale> ciao  a  tutti
#ubuntu-it 2013-05-28
<glpiana> ola
<sperti> buon giorno
<sperti> posso chiedere una cosa??
<sperti> ho un problema con ubuntu
<glpiana> !chiedi | sperti
<ubot-it> sperti: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<sperti> ok la  sdhc non funziona ho installato ieri ubuntu
<glpiana> sperti, sdhc sarebbe la schedina sd?
<sperti> si la schedina SD
<sperti> è l'unica cosa che non mi funziona
<glpiana> sperti, la schedina al momento è inserita?
<sperti> si glpiana
<glpiana> sperti, allora estraila, poi reinseriscila, apri un terminale e scrivi: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> !paste | sperti
<ubot-it> sperti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<sperti> ho aperto paste
<glpiana> sperti, segui le istruzioni di ubot-it
<sperti> per aprire un terminale cosa devo fare??
<glpiana> sperti, dimmi se usi kde, gnome, unity o altro
<sperti> no glpiana
<sperti> ma ho facebook
<glpiana> sperti, no, frena. hai installato ubuntu? visualizzi una barra verticale sulla sinistra quando guardi il desktop vuoto?
<sperti> si esatto
<glpiana> sperti, allora premi ctrl+t  oppure clicca sull'icona in alto a sinistra e scrivi term... e ti apparirà il terminale. clicca per avviarlo
<sperti> ok fatto ora??
<glpiana> sperti, scrivi nel temrinale: dmesg | tail        (copia e incolla il comando da qui)
<sperti> fatto e ho dato invio
<glpiana> sperti, oki, ti saranno apparse delle scritte. copiale su pastebin (le evidenzi, tasto destro -> copia e poi incolli su pastebin)
<sperti> pastebin cose?? son nuovo scusa
<glpiana> !paste | sperti
<ubot-it> sperti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<sperti> ok e in poster cosa scrivo??
<glpiana> sperti, metti il tuo nick
<sperti> fatto ed ora??
<glpiana> sperti, clicca su "paste" e poi copia l'indirizzo della pagina qui
<sperti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5709184/
<sperti> spero sia giusto
<glpiana> sperti, perfetto. hai un'altra schedina sd?
<sperti> si ne ho perche??
<glpiana> sperti, provane un'altra e fai la stessa cosa. vediamo che messaggi da
<sperti> ok
<glpiana> sperti, torno tra pochi minuti
<sperti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5709191/
<sperti> ok gl piana
<sperti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5709191/
<sperti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5709191/
<glpiana> sperti, sono schedine che su altri sistemi operativi vanno?
<sperti> si una è in una niko3100 altra in un altro dispositivo sempre foto
<glpiana> sperti, a quanto vedo a ubuntu non piacciono. non insisterei per non correre il rischio di perdere i dati che contengono
<sperti> eh come le trasferisco le foto??
<glpiana> sperti, piuttosto vediamo che lettore di schede è: nel temrinale digita: lspci     e metti su pastebin
<sperti> io faccio foto per mostre etc
<sperti> ok
<sperti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5709221/
<glpiana> sperti, che versione di ubuntu hai installato?
<sperti> l'ultima
<glpiana> sperti, la 13.04?
<sperti> si mi pare di si
<glpiana> sperti, controlliamo. scrivi nel terminale: lsb_release -r
<sperti> si 13.4
<glpiana> sperti, scrivi nel temrinale: lsmod         e copia su pastebin
<sperti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5709226/
<glpiana> sperti, ti ho chiesto di scrivere il comando: lsmod
<sperti> si ho confuso
<sperti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5709231/
<sperti> eccolo
<glpiana> sperti, proviamo una cosa: scrivi: sudo modprobe tifm_sd
<glpiana> sperti, non dovrebbe dare output. per cui scrivi: dmesg | tail           e metti su pastebin
<sperti> sperti@sperti-HP-635-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo modprobe tifm_sd [sudo] password for sperti:
<sperti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5709240/
<glpiana> sperti, hai scritto la password e dato invio?
<glpiana> sperti, scrivila anche se non te la mostra
<sperti> ok
<sperti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5709247
<glpiana> sperti, ora inserisci una schedina
<sperti> la legge 0.o
<sperti> la aperta
<glpiana> sperti, ottimo, ora vediamo di rendere definitiva la cosa
<sperti> ok
<glpiana> sperti, nel terminale scrivi: gksu gedit /etc/modules
<glpiana> sperti, ti ha aperto un file non vuoto, giusto?
<sperti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5709257
<sperti> cosi vedi tutto
<glpiana> sperti, mmm... non mi piace sta cosa. gksu deve essere installato se hai installato ubuntu. comuqnue scrivi: sudo gedit /etc/modules
<sperti> mi da la pass mia come prima
<glpiana> sperti, sì, procedi
<sperti> cioè??
<sperti> cosa devo fare??
<glpiana> sperti, scrivi la password e premi invio
<glpiana> sperti, dopodichè dovrebbe aprirti un editor con un file (/etc/modules per l'esattezza)
<sperti> non mi fa scrivere
<glpiana> sperti, non ti fa scrivere cosa?
<sperti_> mi era caduta la linea
<glpiana> sperti_, fa nulla. a che punto sei?
<sperti_> punto che non mi ha fatto scrivere la mia pass
<sperti_> ri dimmi cosa fare
<glpiana> sperti_, allora, già prima, col comando modprobe, hai dovuto scrivere la password senza visualizzarla. che differenza c'è ora rispetto a prima?
<sperti> infatti non lo sò ora non me la fascrivere
<sperti> riprovo
<glpiana> sperti, non tel fa scrivere, significa che mentre tu scrivi non appare nulla?
<sperti> si esatto
<glpiana> e la stessa cosa è successa prima. scrivila anche se non te la mostra e premi invio
<sperti> ok ridimmi il comando per cortesia
<glpiana> sperti, sudo gedit /etc/modules
<sperti> mi ha aperto una pagina
<sperti> te la copio??
<glpiana> sperti, no, non copiarla. in fondo al file aggiungi:  tifm_sd
<glpiana> sperti, dopodichè, prima di salvare, copiala che vedo se hai fatto correttamente
<sperti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5709282/
<sperti> guarda
<glpiana> sperti, oki, salva il file
<glpiana> sperti, chiudi l'editor
<sperti> fatto ok
<glpiana> sperti, riavvia il pc e vediamo se la schedina funziona
<sperti> ok
<lucam_> buongiorno a tutti
<sperti> glpiana in ni mi ha cancellato le immagg
<sperti> in una sd mi ha cancellato le immaggini
<glpiana> sperti, dubito che da solo abbia fatto qualcosa
<glpiana> hai già controllato con altro dispositivo?
<sperti> ehm tipo??
<sperti> si ho 2 scherdine
<sperti> ora non ne apre neanche una
<glpiana> sperti, non con altra scheda, inserendo la schedina in un altro apparecchio
<sperti> si nella foto camera
<sperti> gia provato
<glpiana> sperti, e non c'è più nulla?
<sperti> in una ha cancellato tutto
<glpiana> sperti, inseriscila e nel terminale scrivi: dmesg | tail
<sperti> ok
<sperti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5709311
<glpiana> sperti, scrivi: lsmod | grep tifm_sd
<sperti> o
<sperti> ok
<sperti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5709315/
<glpiana> sperti, ora dimmi, prima quando hai detto che la schedina funzionava, era questa o era l'altra?
<sperti> era questa
<sperti> ora ci son solo 2 foto
<glpiana> sperti, la seconda che hai provato?
<sperti> prima erano 100
<sperti> si la seconda
<sperti> la prima se vuoi la metto
<glpiana> sperti, allora, se tu ste schedine le usi per lavoro, hai sopra il tuo lavoro e vedi che "da sole" le immagini si cancellano, fossi in te eviterei di provare anche l'altra
<glpiana> sperti, ora, se dici che ci son due foto è perchè l'ha aperta adesso?
<sperti> li ho gia salvate mica scemo pero volevo usarle anche in ubuntu
<sperti> gli ho salvate in window
<glpiana> ah bon, la cosa mi rincuora
<sperti> ;)
<glpiana> sperti, ma adesso sta schedina svuotata, la apre o no?
<sperti> no
<sperti> non la apre
<sperti> sò che ci son 2 foto perche l'ho provata nella mia nikon che ho qui
<glpiana> togliala e rimettila, poi di nuovo dmesg | tail
<sperti> sempre la stessa??
<glpiana> sperti, sì, voglio capire perchè prima la leggeva ed ora no
<sperti> ok
<TaLaDo> ma la nikon non è che la formatta in modo diverso? (domanda)
<pippuccio76> Ho un problema con un pacchetto danneggiato che non riesco a installare ne a rimuovere....e non riesco ad aggiornare
<glpiana> TaLaDo, pare che prima la leggesse
<glpiana> !paste | pippuccio76
<ubot-it> pippuccio76: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<TaLaDo> uhm allora è partita la scheda
<sperti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5709320/
<TaLaDo> ecco appunto
<glpiana> sperti, io ti direi di provare a vedere come la vede windows. qui da errore di lettura
<sperti> no no e che centra
<sperti> se vuoi provo altra
<TaLaDo> ?
<glpiana> sperti, come che c'entra?
<sperti> la nikon la legge
<pippuccio76> glpiana : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5709323/
<sperti> e se metto la schedina nel adattatore usb però mi apre le 2 foto
<sperti> rimaste
<TaLaDo> sperti, allora ricapitoliamo: la nikon la legge correttamente ubuntu no
<sperti> ora no
<sperti> prima si
<TaLaDo> sperti, maremma ma va a singhiozzo
<glpiana> pippuccio76, prima di fare qualsiasi cosa, spiegaci che repository hai aggiunto e come ti sei trovato in questa situazione
<TaLaDo> sperti, fai la prova con windows se anche lì va male è la scheda
<sperti> no non è la scheda non mi apre neanche altra
<TaLaDo> (oppure l'adattatore)
<pippuccio76> nessun repository aggiunto , problema nato con aggiornamento da lubuntu 12.10 a 13.04 ,se vuoi posto i repository
<TaLaDo> sperti, ok se già hai risolto io non so darti altre informazioni
<sperti> quindi rinuncio alla SD??
<sperti> io non ho risolto :(
<sperti> non apre nessuna delle 2 sd
<TaLaDo> sperti, hai detto tu che non è la scheda
<TaLaDo> altro non so dirti
<sperti> la scheda di memoria non è perche ho foto ma ubuntu non le vede piu
<TaLaDo> sperti, la nikon la vede?
<sperti> si la nikon le vede
<TaLaDo> se si allora è l'adattare
<TaLaDo> *adattatore
<sperti> è integrato
<TaLaDo> e quindi?
<glpiana> sperti, scrivi: sudo rmmod tifm_sd
<sperti> ok
<TaLaDo> si guastano anche se integrati
<glpiana> sperti, poi dai sudo modprobe tifm_sd
<glpiana> pippuccio76, sudo apt-get install --reinstall aptdaemon
<sperti> metto la pass??
<pippuccio76> glpiana : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5709330/
<sperti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5709333/
<babbo2712> buongiorno a tutti
<babbo2712> ragazzi sono nuovo della chat ed anche di ubuntu
<babbo2712> ho un problemino...chi mi può aiutare?
<glpiana> sperti, prova una schedina
<glpiana> pippuccio76, sudo apt-get purge firefox-globalmenu
<sperti> non mi da nulla
<sperti> non la legge
<pippuccio76> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5709339/
<glpiana> pippuccio76, proviamo così: gksu software-properties-gtk
<glpiana> pippuccio76, in scaricare da cambia server e metti un serve italiano fastbull o garr
<pippuccio76> gksu software-properties-gtk non ha dato risposta...
<sperti> GLpiana grazie per l'impegno ma è come prima non funzione.. vedrò che fare diversamente
<glpiana> sperti, ok
<glpiana> pippuccio76, sudo apt-get install --reinstall app-install-data
<sperti> peccato però me ne hanno parlato cosi bene di ubuntu che si perde in una SD va be .. ciao e grazie buon lavoro
<pippuccio76> glpiana:http://paste.ubuntu.com/5709353/
<glpiana> pippuccio76, riesci ad aprire un qualsiasi gestore di pacchetti?
<aiutorunperdrive> ciao a tutti sto per scaricare ubuntu e metterlo su una pen drive con creatore dischi di avvio.. devo metterlo su un eeepc.. come lo faccio partire dal bios?? grazie mille
<pippuccio76> glpiana , si synaptic....
<glpiana> pippuccio76, oki, da synaptic apri sorgenti software
<aiutorunperdrive> è urgenteeeeeeeeee XD
<glpiana> aiutorunperdrive, il funzionamento del bios di un eeepc non è inerente a questo canale
<glpiana> !chat | aiutorunperdrive
<ubot-it> aiutorunperdrive: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> pippuccio76, trovato?
<pippuccio76> glpiana se clicco su repository mi dice repository modificati...
<glpiana> pippuccio76, che non mi dice nulla. e poi che fa?
<pippuccio76> mi chiede se aggiornare , aggiorno e mi dice un 'altra volta che sono modificati....
<glpiana> pippuccio76, ma sei riuscito ad aprire sorgenti software o no?
<pippuccio76> no
<glpiana> pippuccio76, in sysnaptic, dal menu file, modifica, etc,etc... guarda le varie voci. una è sorgenti software
<glpiana> pippuccio76, torno tra un poco
<pippuccio76> no c'è impostazioni repository.... sorgenti software non c'è...
<cristian_c> pippuccio76, sorgenti software lo raggiungi anche dal gestore aggiornamenti
<glpiana> pippuccio76, ok, ho visto. clicca su repository
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<pippuccio76> glpiana ,come ti ho già detto in precedenza se clicco su repository me li fa aggiornare di continuo...
<glpiana> pippuccio76, oki, ma hai la possibilità di modificare il server da cui scaricare?
<pippuccio76> no
<pippuccio76> almeno da lì...
<akis24> giorno
<andrea21> Ciao a tutti, volevo chiedere> ho un laptop centrino 2 duo (64bit) e con ubuntu ho problemi di surriscaldamento anche se la cpu viene utilizzata al 5%. Qualcuno puo' aiutarmi?grazie
<andrea21> nessuno che mi da un aiuto?
<cristian_c> andrea21, doppia scheda video?
<andrea21> grazie cristian, costa intendi per doppia scheda video?e' un laptop  con un chip
<cristian_c> andrea21, molti pc oggi usano una scheda integrata e una dedicata
<andrea21> no è dedicata, da 2gb
<densing> buogiorno non riesco a caricare ubuntu sul mio nuovo pc al posto di windows 8, non ho il lettore cd, qualcuno mi puo aiutare?
<cristian_c> andrea21, lspci -k
<cristian_c> !paste | andrea21
<ubot-it> andrea21: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<andrea21> cosa vuoi sapere cristian?
<cristian_c> andrea21, digita quel comando in un terminale
<andrea21> fatto
<andrea21> mi è uscito l'elenco delle periferiche
<cristian_c> andrea21, copia il risultato su pastebin e posta qui il link
<andrea21> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5709588/
<andrea21> ecco
<andrea21> cristian_c: la scheda video la vedi alla riga 01:00.0
<cristian_c> andrea21, hai soltanto una scheda ati
<andrea21> si
<cristian_c> andrea21, che release di ubuntu usi?
<cristian_c> andrea21, che caratteristiche ha il pc?
<andrea21> allora ho installato la versione 13.04
<cristian_c> uhm
<andrea21> ora sono sul live 12.10 per provare se andava meglio
<cristian_c> andrea21, che caratteristiche ha il pc?
<andrea21> il pc è un centrino 2 duo (64bit), 4gb di ram, sv. ati
<cristian_c> mmmmmmmmm
<cristian_c> andrea21, la ram l'hai aggiunta tu?
<andrea21> no
<andrea21> non è che la versione di ubuntu a 64bit non supporta il mio processore?
<cristian_c> andrea21, dovrebbe
<cristian_c> se il processore è a 64 bit, la versione a 64 bit dovrebbe andare
<andrea21> se non ti viene in mente nulla non mi resta che provare così, sul live
<andrea21> perchè ho seguito già le guide che ho trovato in internet, per modificare freq MAX e MIN
<andrea21> cristian_c, come pensi tu?
<cristian_c> andrea21, quali guide?
<andrea21> scrivendo su google hight temperature cpu on ubuntu
<cristian_c> andrea21, sì, ma quali hai seguito?
<andrea21> eh mi facevano installare dei pacchetti
<andrea21> poi vedevo le frequenze a cui poteva lavorare la mia cpu
<andrea21> e le impostavo io manualmente
<cristian_c> andrea21, quali pacchetti?
<andrea21> non ricordo di preciso, vedo se ritrovo la guida
<andrea21> http://askubuntu.com/questions/291496/ubuntu-13-04-high-temperature
<cristian_c> andrea21, che temperature raggiungevi?
<andrea21> di preciso non lo so
<andrea21> ho installato jupiter e ho impostato su risparmio energetico ma non si abbassavano
<cristian_c> andrea21, come fai a dire che erano alte, allora?
<andrea21> perchè se metto la mano me ne rendo conto, la ventola gira a palla
<andrea21> adesso ti do i gradi precisi
<andrea21> sono 79°
<andrea21> che dici?
<cristian_c> è alto+troppo altro
<cristian_c> *alto
<cristian_c> andrea21, su windows stesso problema?
<andrea21> nono...infatti mi sposto su win per farla abbassare
<andrea21> vabbè grazie per l'aiuto
<cristian_c> andrea21, quanto è su win?
<cristian_c> andrea21, hai controllato nel bios?
<andrea21> non so
<andrea21> ma è bassa, va bene
<andrea21> provo la 32bit
<andrea21> ti faccio sapere :D
<andrea21> grazie
<cristian_c> andrea21, ti consiglio di controllare queste due cose
<andrea21> okok
<cristian_c> e poi ritorni qui
<cristian_c> :)
<jester-> acpi non compatibile o la video del cass
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> jester-, anche a me una ati 45xx o simile su un acer riscalda da paura
<cristian_c> non so se è la scheda, però
<jester-> va a finire che ha messo gli ati proprietari
<cristian_c> non so, sembra di no
<cristian_c> 	Kernel driver in use: radeon
<Serpico> Ciao
<gianni_> ciao ragazzi qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi con ubuntu????????
<gianni_> cè nessuno??????
<cristian_c> !nessuno | gianni_
<ubot-it> gianni_: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<gianni_> ho installato ubuntu 12.04 e non riesco ad avere la connessione wifi al modem e non sò cosa fare potreste aiutarmi grazie
<cristian_c> gianni_, che scheda wifi?
<cristian_c> broadcom?
<gianni_> onestamente non lo sò
<cristian_c> lol
<gianni_> ho avuto un vecchio pc e ho installato ubuntu
<cristian_c> gianni_, apri un terminale e digita: lspci -C network
<cristian_c> gianni_, e poi posta il risultato su pastebin
<TaLaDo> -.-
<cristian_c> !paste | gianni_
<ubot-it> gianni_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gianni_> sataè uscita una piccola schermata cosa dovrei leggerti?
<cristian_c> gianni_, devi copiare il risultato su pastebin
<gianni_> scusami ma pastebin dove lo trovo?
<cristian_c> !paste | gianni_
<ubot-it> gianni_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<antonio_> ciao a tutti ho installato ubuntu e non riesco a fare la connessione wifial modem potreste aiutarmi grazie
<antonio_> come posso connettere il portatile al modem?
<glpiana> antonio_, la scheda wifi è interna o è usb?
<antonio_> interna
<glpiana> antonio_, apri un temrinale e scrivi: lspci              poi copia quello che esce su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | antonio_
<ubot-it> antonio_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<antonio_> ho provato a fare la ricerca del modem ma non lo trova
<glpiana> antonio_, oppure se identifichi la riga che riguarda la wifi, copiala qui
<glpiana> *qui
<antonio_> ok sono uscite una serie di voci
<antonio_> cosa dovrei fare adesso?
<glpiana> antonio_, ti ho già scritto cosa fare, leggi sopra
<antonio_> scusami ma pastebin dove lo trovo?
<glpiana> antonio_, leggi il messaggio di ubot-it
<antonio_> scusami potresti aiutarmi passo passo poichè no ne capisco molto fin ora usavo solo xp
<glpiana> antonio_, hai aperto il terminale e hai dato un comando. ora se nonidentifichi la riga della scheda wifi, seleziona tutto quello che è uscito, fai tasto destro -> copia, apri sul browser la pagina di pastebin che ti ha indicato ubot-it , fai tasto destro -> incolla
<antonio_> la scheda wifi non la riconosce
<glpiana> antonio_, non riesci a copiare quello che è uscito su pastebin?
<antonio_> non mi riconosce nemmeno il cavo
<hjih> i processori x86 sono la stessa cosa di 32 bit???
<hjih> i processori x86 sono la stessa cosa di 32 bit???
<glpiana> !repeat | hjih
<ubot-it> hjih: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<hjih> glpiana: ma rispondere alla domanda invece?
<glpiana> hjih, se non so la risposta me la invento pur di dartela? non mi sembra una cosa furba
<hjih> glpiana: allora potevi evitare di linkare il bot ed eri ancora più utile
<TaLaDo> uhm
<glpiana> hjih, la regola del canale vuole che non si ripeta continuamente la domanda. se ti va, ti adegui, se no puoi anche uscire. per la domanda che hai fatto un giro su google è più che sufficiente
<glpiana> hjih, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86-64
<hjih> evidentemente non so l'inglese
<hjih> altrimenti avrei risolto da un pezzo
<glpiana> hjih, https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMD64 bastava cliccare su italiano di fianco (a avresti risolto da un pezzo)
<Mario__> ciao a tutti
<Mario__> sto installando ubuntu
<Mario__> nel mio laptop con xp originario
<Mario__> vorrei avere i 2 sistemi nella stesa macchina e scegliendo quale aviare in daul boot
<Mario__> ho gia' provato svariate volte ma non riesco
<Mario__> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi please ? Grazie :)
<akis24> ciao
<MuSh> Mario__: ci sono un miliardio di guide che ti guidano nel falro
<nicola> buondì a tutti
<nicola> stamattina ho installato xampp su ubuntu 12.04 e sin qui nessun problema
<nicola> dopo aver effettuato il login su phpmyadmin ho visto in calce il seguente messaggio:
<nicola> Una nuova versione di phpMyAdmin è disponibile e dovresti considerarne l'aggiornamento. La versione più recente è la 4.0.2, rilasciata il 2013-05-24
<Mario__> nush ho cercato nelle guide
<Mario__> non riesco
<Mario__> e' una caht di supporto questa ?
<nicola> così mi è venuta la felice idea di lanciare il comando sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<nicola> con questo risultato: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5710206/
<akis24> nicola:  si tratta solo di un avviso per aggiornare  sempre se lo hai installato dai repo ufficiali
<Mario__> sto scorreggiando di brutto non devo mangiare formaggio
<nicola> fatto sta che dopo aver riavviato viene mostrato sempre lo stesso avviso!
<nicola> mica ho fatto qlc casino?
<Mario__> lo sto installando in automatico ridimensionando le aprtizioni
<Mario__> sto' aspettando
<akis24> nicola:  sembra che qualcosa non ha funzionato bene
<Mario__> una volta a milano vado all'ufficio del lavoro per appunto iscrivermi disoccupato e cercare lavoro, mi hano risposto C'E L APOSTAZIONE PC CON INTERNET, LI PUO' CERCARE ALVORO !!!!!  LA TESSA RISPOSTA INSOMMA CHE MI HA DATO MUSH !!!
<akis24> nicola:  al limite la rimuovi e provi a reinstallare
<Mario__> grande MUSH !!!
<MuSh> Mario__: pensi che qui siamo stipendiati come all'ufficio del lavoro?
<nicola> domanda: quando lancio il comando sudo apt-get install nomepacchetto viene verificato se il pacchetto esiste e, se obsoleto, viene installata l'ultima versione. giusto?
<Mario__> ahahahahah
<akis24> nicola:  si
<Mario__> ma che c'entra ?? io ho chiesto per favore e opi se sono qui a chiedere e' perche' appunto e' una chat di supporto !!
<nicola> per rimuovere invece: sudo apt-get remove nomepacchetto. giusto?
<Mario__> Nush ti voglio stringere la mano !!
<MuSh> Mario__: ti sei giocato il mio aiuto
<Mario__> ahaha
<akis24> nicola: esatto
<Mario__> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH
<Mario__> Sei il mioidolo
<Mario__> mio idolo
<Mario__> ahahaha
<MuSh> e ti do una guida in inglese
<MuSh> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<nicola> akis24, scusami per le domande ma sono ancora in fase di apprendimento ;-)
<akis24> nicola:  tranquillo per quello che so' rispondo ..
<Mario__> lok man i speack english properly, i've lived in London !!! Anyway i appreciate your effort to help my with an English installation tutorial !+ù
<Mario__> thank you so much mate !!
<Mario__> ahahha
<MuSh> allora è perfetta per te
<Mario__> Grazie Mush !!!
<Mario__> :)
<MuSh> ;)
<snikker> non riesco ad installare la 13.04 con uefi, l'installer crash durante l'installazione di grub
<Mario__> ragazzzi manca poco forse sono riuscito ad installare correttametne ubuntu
<Mario__> la domanda e'
<snikker> *crasha
<Mario__> poi per il dual boot
<Mario__> devo settarlo dal menu di ubuntu ??
<Mario__> devo installare oracle !!!
<akis24> Mario__: se hai installato correttamente al riavvio troverai grub che comprende tutti i sistemi operativi installati
<snikker> Mario__: viene impostato durante il setup
<Mario__> a ok snikker, grazie. aspetto che finisca l'installazione e poi riavvio
<akis24> snikker: forse dovresti seguire la guida  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<snikker> akis24: ho già seguito quella guida...
<Mario__> ???
<jester-> snikker: hai provato la parte riparazione bootloader?
<Mario__> sto riavviando installazione completata
<Mario__> sperem
<snikker> jester-: non l'ho provata perchè non ho capito se ha finito di installare tutto...
<snikker> nessuno di voi ha esperieze con uefi?
<jester-> snikker: efi non è disattivabile nel bios?
<snikker> in teoria si, però mi sa che poi non parte più windows...
<snikker> jester: ---^
<jester-> snikker: dovrebbe partire lo stesso ed è comunque riattivabile
<jester-> unica differenza il partizionamento è un po ddiverso
<jester-> mbr ti fa fare 4 primarie oppure 3 primarie piu estesa dove rivare altre logiche, efi non ha limite di primarie
<jester-> snikker: cosi com'è lo disattivi e vedi se winz parte
<snikker> jester-: per essere precisi è GPT che non impone limiti sulle partizioni primarie, non uefi... GPT è legato l'hard disk, uefi al bios... :-)
<jester-> snikker: è la stessa identica cosa
<jester-> solo che in linux chiamarlo efi non è bello
<snikker> jester-: non proprio... volendo puoi impostare GTP e disabilitare uefi
<jester-> snikker: appunti
<jester-> o
<snikker> jester-: http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/gg463525.aspx  (vedi domanda: "Is UEFI required for a GPT disk?")
<jester-> comunque se non provi a disabilitare efi non puoi sapere se winz parte o no
<jester-> a qul punto grub lo piazza
<snikker> jester-: comunque ora provo a vedere se windows installato con uefi parte ugualmente se lo disabilito
<Mario__> raga cosa devo scegliere nel menu di grub per windows ??
<jester-> Mario__: da solo non si seceglie
<jester-> Mario__: ti compare il menu di grub?
<snikker> Mario__: puoi essere più preciso?
<Mario__> si mi appare il menu di grub
<Mario__> con varie opzioni
<jester-> Mario__: e non c'è winz?
<Mario__> widows enterprise edition, xt
<jester-> Mario__: quello è
<Mario__> ci sono 3 differenti windows xp
<Mario__> :)
<jester-> Mario__: ti fa vedere anche la ripristino e palle varie
<Mario__> ok adesso sta' facendo il controllo dei dischi, sicuramente a causa della aprtizione
<snikker> jester-: uefi disabilitato , windows parte regolarmente
<Mario__> ma se riopristino solo xp, mi acncella pure ubuntu ??
<jester-> Mario__: ripristino?
<Mario__> si ripristino distruttivo
<jester-> Mario__: mica lo ha tolto
<Mario__> per fare pulizia di windiws e installare tutto nuovametne
<jester-> Mario__: se reinstalli winz ti sega grub
<Mario__> quindi
<Mario__> dovrei reinstallare tutto daccapo ?
<jester-> quindi poi va ripristinato
<jester-> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Mario__> minkia che cose
<Mario__> :)
<Mario__> grazie ragazzi
<Mario__> ho appena notato che non vedo la partizione di ubuntu da win xp
<Mario__> ho riavviato
<jester-> Mario__: winz non legge ext4 serve un driver
<Mario__> avete un link per questo driver ?
<jester-> Mario__: comunque no scrive, cerca linux reader in gogol
<Mario__> thank you
<Mario__> stavo mipazzendo nell 'installarlo
<Mario__> in manuale
<Mario__> adesso fatto in automatioc e' funziona tutto a meraviglia
<Mario__> cribbio
<Mario__> :)
<huhuh> quale è il comando per togliere il lucchetto da una cartella?
<GabMus> ciao
<cri> ciao ragazzi
<gegheo> ciao a tutti
<gegheo> :D
<cri> gegheo: ciao
<frontiera> ciao a tutti, dono nuovo di questo sistema operativo, potete darmi una mano
<gegheo> mi servirebbe sapere un arcano mistero: come è possibile che un host, a cui mi connetto in ftp e prelevo file, non risulta sulla rete è come se fosse un fantasma?
<frontiera> quando apro softwarecenter, il sistema mi dice che si è verificato un errore
<gegheo> cri, ciao
<Tunix_> buon pomeriggio a tutti :)
<Tunix_> avrei bisogno di risolvere un problema... qualcuno può dedicarmi del tempo? ^_^
<jester-> !qualcuno | Tunix_
<ubot-it> Tunix_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Tunix_> posso immaginarlo, ma è la prima volta che mi connetto qui su irc e non ne ero certo che fosse così :D
<Tunix_> chiedo venia
<Tunix_> in pratica sto preparando un server, vorrei configurare samba, ma non riesco per il semplice motivo che non si avvia
<jester-> Tunix_: ma è installato samba?
<Tunix_> prima avevo una versione ubuntu server 12.04 LTS, mentre ora, temendo che il problema fosse legato alla versione, ho messo la 13.04
<Tunix_> jester, ovviamente sì
<jester-> Tunix_: sudo service samaba start o smb che sia
<Tunix_> installato tramite ubuntu software center, ma anche provato da terminale
<jester-> samba
<jester-> Tunix_: un server con softcenter?
<jester-> hai messo la grafica?
<Tunix_> sì, perché ho implementato la parte grafica ehehe
<Tunix_> sì
<jester-> Tunix_: se hai la grafica controlla programmi avvio
<Tunix_> può essere un problema?
<jester-> no ma è un po un controsenso
<Tunix_> lo capisco...
<jester-> Tunix_: sudo service samaba start che fa
<Tunix_> comunque, la lista dei programmi d'avvio è vuota
<jester-> Tunix_: sudo service smb forse start
<jester-> se è vuota non carica nulla installa bum e usalo
<Tunix_> mi risponde con questo comando: smb: unrecognized service
<jester-> sudo apt-get install --reinstall samba
<jester-> poi usa bum
<Tunix_> okappa... ma bum è un altro programma?
<Tunix_> che fa, gestione?
<jester-> setti i servizi che devono avviarsi al boot
<Tunix_> ah capito....
<Tunix_> grazie mille
<Tunix_> ora provo e vedo che succede
<Samul> ciao a tutti
<Tunix_> ciao samul ;)
<Samul> ho un problema, vorrei sapere come faccio su ubuntu a effettuare il log out come utente da virtualbox
<jester-> Samul: log uot in che senso
<jester-> out
<jester-> Samul: è uguale a os installato
<Samul> nel senso di vboxuser.
<jester-> preciso
<jester-> Samul: chiudi e spegni vbox
<Samul> solo?
<jester-> eh cosa vorresti fare
<Cri93milan> ragazzi ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu via usb
<Cri93milan> qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare?
<jester-> Samul: vboxuser è il gruppo a cui si aggiunge l'utonto per poterlo usare da user
<Samul> eh esatto
<jester-> !qualcuno | Cri93milan
<ubot-it> Cri93milan: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Samul> l'ho fatto perché non mi leggeva le USB sulle macchine virtuali!
<Samul> ci sono altre soluzioni? perché continua a non leggermele.
<jester-> Samul: quindi chiusa l'os virtuale chiusa la finestra di box vai felice e in pace
<Samul> non funziona lo stesso!
<jester-> Samul: non è che hai installato ose
<Samul> ?
<jester-> Samul: che versione di vbox hai messo
<Samul> 4.2.12
<jester-> se ose le usb non vano e nel normale da sito oracle devi installare exstensions e add ons
<jester-> poi le devi abilitare
<Cri93milan> Sto provando a installare ubuntu tramite usb su un vecchio portatile con processore Intel. Durante al caricamento dei file mi da il seguente errore: this kernel requires the following features not present on the cpu pae unable to boot. Come posso fare?
<Samul> Cri93milan: penso che il processore non sia adeguato.
<jester-> le estensioni le trovi sul sito oracle le scarichi e fai apri con vbox le addons guarda nei menu
<Samul> intel sì, ma qual è di preciso?
<Samul> jester-: mi daresti il link? non lo trovo
<Samul> ._.
<jester-> Cri93milan: hai preso la 64bit?
<Samul> ehm forse non ha abbastanza RAM o cosa.
<Cri93milan> un attimo sto controllando il modello del processore
<Cri93milan> 32 bit
<Samul> no io dicevo la CPU perché sia Celeron che i7 (per fare un esempio) sono intel
<Samul> ma la differenza è enorme.
<jester-> Cri93milan: se 64 non si installa
<jester-> su cpu a 32
<jester-> Cri93milan: devi prendere la iso i386
<Samul> eccomi allora
<Samul> jester-: mi dai il link delle addons per favore?
<Cri93milan> sisi ho scaricato 3 versioni (12.04, 12.10 e 13.04) e nessuna delle 3 va (tutte i386)
<Samul> allora prova amd64
<Cri93milan> Intel celeron M
<Cri93milan> vecchiotto
<Samul> ecco lo sapevo.
<Samul> jester-: ci sei?
<jester-> Samul: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=virtualbox+oracle
<jester-> Cri93milan: è strano che la 386 non si installi
<Samul> jester-: ... non so come installare le estensioni
<jester-> Samul: destro sul file e installa con vbox
<Samul> ok
<Cri93milan> adesso sto provando con la 10.40
<Cri93milan> 10.04*
<Samul> momento
<Samul> tasto destro sul file zip?
<Tunix_> il problema persiste.... ora cercando di aprire da terminale samba (da root), mi risponde dicendomi che "samba" non è installato, ma posso installarlo digitando: apt-get install samba4...
<Tunix_> perchè samba4?
<jester-> Samul: logico che va estratto
<Samul> ah ecco
<Samul> ma sono più cartelle
<jester-> Samul: non è mica uno zio
<Samul> ?
<jester-> cosa hai scaricato
<jester-> http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.1.26/Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-4.1.26-84997.vbox-extpack
<Samul> mi sa che ho sbagliato file...
<Samul> eh sì
<Samul> home/samul/Scaricati/Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-4.1.26-84997.vbox-extpack non riuscita. VBoxExtPackRegister returned VERR_VERSION_MISMATCH, pReg=0000000000000000 ErrInfo='VirtualBox version mismatch - expected 4.1 got 4.2'.
<Samul> non ho la versione corretta mi sa.
<jester-> Samul: poi punto 4 del man https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/UserManual.html
<jester-> Samul: e 4.1 hai scaricato
<Samul> eh
<Samul> ma ho la 4.2
<jester-> Samul: installato da repo?
<Samul> scusa è caduta la connessione
<Samul> allora devo solo scaricare la versione 4.1 di virtualbox, jester-?
<jester-> prova questo http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.0.18/Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-4.0.18-82821.vbox-extpack
<Samul> ok
<jester-> se non va ne uno ne l'altro metti le guest e basta
<Samul> scusa ma
<Samul> con le guest non cambia niente!
<jester-> Samul: sudo /etc/init.d/vboxadd setup
<Samul> ok
<jester-> https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch04.html#idp19275392
<Samul> sudo: /etc/init.d/vboxadd: comando non trovato
<Samul> ...
<Samul> va beh ora vado.
<Samul> torno fra poco
<Tunix_> (mi è saltata la corrente, tempo maledetto).... ho configurato bum, cercando il servizio smbd ed attivandolo all'avvio, ma sulla colonna del funzionamento, usciva il punto interrogativo...
<Tunix_> avviando samba da terminale, mi dice che non è installato e di installare samba4
<Samul\AWAY> jester-: ho installato il pack di estensione e riavviato
<Samul\AWAY> non cambia niente.
<Samul\AWAY> installo anche le guest additions?
<Samul> jester-: niente, anche con le guest non funziona. che devo fare?!
<jester-> hai abilitato le usb nel setup?
<Samul> no, non mi ha chiesto niente.
<jester-> Samul: si va bè abbiamo apito da un po
<Samul> ?
<Samul> ma sono un newbie, non ne so molto
<Tunix_> >.<
<Samul> allora, dov'è che devo abilitare le USB?
<Samul> Ah no aspetta
<Samul> ho avuto un messaggio d'errore
<jester-> Samul: ti ho dato un link la manuale
<Samul> dice che devo aggiungere il mio utente ai vbox users
<Samul> ma io l'ho già fatto!
<Samul> questi son i logs:  Codice 'uscita:  NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x00004005) Componente:  Host Interfaccia:  IHost {30678943-32df-4830-b413-931b25ac86a0} Chiamante:  IMachine {22781af3-1c96-4126-9edf-67a020e0e858}
<jester-> abilita la usb o da menu o dalla barra sotto alla finestra vbox se è sana la legge
<Samul> non posso, devo prima "abilitare" il mio utente nei vboxusers, ma la cosa strana è che io l'ho già fatto.
<jester-> Samul: sudo adduser sticass vboxusers
<Samul> ok
<Samul> root@samul-RC530-RC730:~# sudo adduser samul vboxusers L'utente «samul» fa già parte del gruppo «vboxusers». root@samul-RC530-RC730:~#
<jester-> devi uscire e rientrare
<Samul> da virtualbox o dal terminale?
<nicola_> scusate se ripropongo il problema ma nn ne sono venuto a capo
<jester-> termina sessoine
<Samul> ok
<nicola_> stamattina ho installato xampp
<Samul> un momento che torno allora.
<nicola_> accedendo a phpmyadmin mi dice che c'è una nuova versione
<nicola_> come faccio a sostituire la versione precedente (dentro lampp) ?
<Samul> cazzo non mi fa fare termina sessione.
<Samul> ci clicco ma non succede niente!
<jester-> come trolli male
<Samul> ma non sto trollando!
<Samul> ti giuro che sono serio!
<Samul> ah ma forse era colpa di KVIrc.
<Samul> ora riprovo.
<Samul_> ok ora apro virtualbox.
<Samul_> S-SÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌ
<Samul_> finalmente la vede!
<Samul_> grazie jester-!
<nicola_> jester- posso abusare della tua gentilezza?
<jester-> !chidi | nicola_
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chidi'
<jester-> !chiedi | nicola_
<ubot-it> nicola_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<nicola_> sorry, phpmyadmin (installato con xampp) all'accesso mi dice che c'è una nuova versione. come si fa ad aggiornare?
<jester-> nicola_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Tunix_> *jester, riusciresti ad illuminarmi sul mio problema server samba? Ho scritto la domanda due volte, ma m'è saltata la correnteee ç___ç
<nicola_> fatto, ma non è cambiato nulla. ho letto che bisognerebbe scaricare la versione 4.0.2 e copiare i file in /opt/lampp/phpmyadmin. può essere corretto o può danneggiare il sistema?
<jester-> nicola_: se non è aggiornata nei repo devi scaricare dal sito e fare a mano
<jester-> nicola_: non è consigliabile se non sai cosa fai
<jester-> Tunix_: sudo apt-get install --reinstall samba bum
<jester-> Tunix_: poi da bum abiliti samba la boot
<nicola_> quindi, se nn ho capito male, qnd verrà inserita nei repo il sistema lo aggiornerà automaticamente. giusto?
<jester-> nicola_: si se da repo l'hai installata
<nicola_> mmm, veramente ho scaricato da apachefriends il file di xampp ed ho seguito le istruzioni pubblicate sul loro sito.
<jester-> nicola_: non è detto che aggiornino, la policy di una distro stabile è non cambiare le versioni della app installate se non per bug seri
<jester-> nicola_: allora rifai scaricando la versione aggiornata
<nicola_> l'ultima versione di xampp è la 1.8.1 mentre il phpmyadmin aggiornato è stato rilasciato due giorni fa
<jester-> nicola_: non conosco i due nel dettaglio
<nicola_> ok, verificherò nei prossimi giorni se fanno l'aggiornamento di xampp. grazie
<Guest53216> salve, ho questo problema: quando provo a usare siti come ustream, che chiedono al flash player di usare la webcam, il flash player mi chiede l'autorizzazione: ma la finestrella che si apre (consenti/nega) è bloccata, e non si può selezionare nulla. come potrei risolvere? grazie in anticipo
<jester-> Guest53216: che flash hai installato
<Guest53216> adobe
<jester-> Guest53216: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<jester-> !paste | Guest53216
<ubot-it> Guest53216: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<rino444> salve e buona serat a tutti
<rino444> una domanda ho scaricato ubuntu 64 desktop, ho masterizza su dvd mail pc non parte
<MuSh> ragazzi, come vedete il logo? http://www.majanga.it/test/
<Tunix_> Bello MuSh ;)
<MuSh> non sgrana?
<MuSh> hai IE?
<Tunix_> no no... è fluido
<Tunix_> utilizzo chrome
<MuSh> e con IE come lo vedi?
<Tunix_> Internet explorer non so nemmeno che sia xD
<Tunix_> vedo se mi parte e ti dico ihihih
<MuSh> eheheheh
<MuSh> io non ce l'ho neanche
<MuSh> è un svg ma non so bene quanta compatibilità abbia
<MuSh> se hai smartphone...
<Tunix_> è fluido anche con IE... però vedo che se nè andato :S
<Tunix_> Ho installato ed addirittura reinstallato su un server, samba... Ho configurato bum per far l'avvio predefinito dei servizi aggiungendo samba... Il tutto eseguito da root. Adesso, lanciando il comando per avviare samba, mi dice che non è installato e che posso installarlo digitando: apt-get install samba4... :( Ma perché?!
<scorpion73> ciao, ho fatto un po di casino con linstallazione di ubuntu studio
<scorpion73> una volta fatto il boot repair, che devo fare ogni volta che cambio distro perche windows senno non si avvia
<scorpion73> non si avviava piu ubuntu
<Samul> ciao a tutti
<scorpion73> poi seguendo alcune guide ho eseguito il comando sudo fsck
<Samul> ho un problema. voglio installare i driver per la scheda nvidia sul mio PC con il quale uso ubuntu 13.04
<scorpion73> ed ora non riesco ad avviare nulla, mi esce error: unknown filesystem  grub rescue>
<Samul> solo che nelle impostazioni di sistema non trovo l'opzione "driver proprietari"
<Samul> ora cose devo fare?
<Samul> *cosa
<Samul> scorpion73: reinstalla ubuntu, unica soluzione.
<scorpion73> E windows_
<Samul> no
<Samul> solo ubuntu.
<Samul> fidati, è capitato anche a me.
<scorpion73> ci deve essere qualche altra soluzione...
<Samul> no.
<Samul> anche io ho avuto il tuo stesso problema pochi giorni fa.
<scorpion73> una volta reinstallato rifunzionava anche windows?>
<Samul> ora, qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi col problema poco fa presentato?
<Samul> scorpion73: sì.
<scorpion73> ok...
<hihihi> quale è il comando per togliere il lucchetto da una cartella
<scorpion73> sudo chmod 777 /percorso/ -R
<scorpion73> mi sembra
<Samul> scorpion73: tu potresti per favore aiutarmi?
<Samul> sai come si fa a installare i driver delle schede video?
<hihihi> scorpion73: che differenza c'è tra 777 e 775
<scorpion73> i driver sono installati di default credo
<scorpion73> hai provato se funziona?
<hihihi> Samul: vai su ubuntu sofware li cerchi e premi istalla
<scorpion73> non so devi cercarlo questo ihihih
<hihihi> e cmq qualndo installi ubuntu vengono installati anche quelli
<scorpion73> comunque riguarda i permessi
<hihihi> altrimenti non vedresti lo schermo
<Samul> no hihihi
<Samul> ho la doppia scheda video.
<hihihi> cercali nei reposity i driver
<scorpion73> Dovrebbero essere tutti inclusi nel sistema
<scorpion73> teoricamente
<Samul> sì
<Samul> ma li ho rimossi per errore.
<hihihi> vai su ubuntu software e cercali
<hihihi> è l'immagine con la busta
<hihihi> anzi sacchetto
<Samul> mmh
<Samul> ma che cerco?
<Samul> nvidia?
<hihihi> se la scheda è nvidia
<hihihi> si
<hihihi> scrivi nvidia
<Samul> sì ma metto anche la versione?
<hihihi> e vedi quelli adatti a te
<hihihi> tra quelli che compaiono
<paolo> Buonasera, ho installato UBUNTU 13.04 sul mio notebook e ho seri problemi nell'utilizzo del software RASPLUS Comelit. Si installa senza problemi ma quando lancio il programma mi da l'errore "abnormal program termination". Il programma lo lancio con wine.
<paolo> Qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi per cortesia?
<Samul> paolo: non ti consiglio wine.
<Samul> installati una macchina virtuale con windows.
<hihihi> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<hihihi> paolo:
<Samul> paolo: conosci virtualbox?
<Samul> scàricati quella.
<paolo> stavo giusto scaricandolo ora...
<paolo> faccio qualche prova e ti dico subito...
<paolo> grazie per il momento..
<Samul> ok
<Samul> di niente.
<hihihi> scorpion73: ci sei?
<scorpion73> ciao, ho fatto un po di casino con linstallazione di ubuntu studio. una volta fatto il boot repair, che devo fare ogni volta che cambio distro perche windows senno non si avvia non si avviava piu ubuntu. poi seguendo alcune guide ho eseguito il comando sudo fsck /dev/sda5 ,  ed ora non riesco ad avviare nulla, mi esce error: unknown filesystem  grub rescue
<scorpion73> si ci sono
<Samul> scorpion73: hai reinstallato ubuntu o no?
<scorpion73> no lo sto scaricando
<scorpion73> ma comunque sono sicuro che ce un altro modo anche
<scorpion73> sembra essere un problema diffuso e sempre risolto facilmente
<scorpion73> http://pastebin.com/TUhns8iv
<scorpion73> sudo fdisk -l mi da questo
<scorpion73> sembra che il sistema non riconosca le partizioni. Invece su gparted sono indicate correttamente
<scorpion73> ciao, ho fatto un po di casino con linstallazione di ubuntu studio. una volta fatto il boot repair, che devo fare ogni volta che cambio distro perche windows senno non si avvia non si avviava piu ubuntu. poi seguendo alcune guide ho eseguito il comando sudo fsck /dev/sda5 ,  ed ora non riesco ad avviare nulla, mi esce error: unknown filesystem  grub rescue
<scorpion73> http://pastebin.com/TUhns8iv
<paolo> Samul: ho installato virtual box e quando avvio la schermata nera mi da subito l'errore "FATAL: No bootable medium found! system halted". Ho sbagliato sicuramente qualcosa nella creazione dell'ambiente virtuale...
<Samul> paolo: ci sei ancora?
<paolo> si si
<Samul> ok
<Samul> allora, non basta aprire una macchina virtuale
<Samul> devi prima procurarti una ISO del sistema operativo che vuoi installare.
<Samul> qui non posso dilungarmi più di tanto
<Samul> cerca solo su google il download del sistema operativo che cerchi
<Samul> quando hai fatto questo, ti dico come procedere.
<paolo> avresti un manuale a tal proposito?
<paolo> ok
<Samul> sì.
<Samul> su google trovi quello che ti serve di sicuro
<Samul> se lo vuoi in italiano vai sul sito di Salvatore Aranzullo (conosci?)
<Samul> se ti va bene in inglese, vai su http://virtualbox.org e lì trovi tutto.
<paolo> ok...ci smanetto un po poi ti dico....grazie di nuovo
<Samul> di niente figurati.
<Samul> anzi, se avessi bisogno ti lascio un indirizzo email al quale contattarmi, così ti aiuto via email (se no puoi chiedere a qualcun altro)
<pdor1> ciao ho preso una scheda wlan usb konig...a parte che mi serve aiuto per installare i driver, dice che e' compatibile solo con 32 bit...se la monto su una macchina a 64 che fa? non va o fa andare tutto a 32?
<Andreas_> Buonasera a tutti.
<Andreas_> ho un problema con ubuntu 13.4
<Andreas_> uso linux da 4 giorni e si è bloccato un aggionamento nel software center
<menendez> Andreas_: disinstalla e rimetti windows
<menendez> :P
<Andreas_> no basta windos
<Andreas_> come si sblocca ?
<URUS> pdor1: ciao
<URUS> come va
<Samul> boh, io devo andare
<Samul> paolo: se mi devi contattare
<Samul> fallo a samul@pokemonglobal.it
<Samul> ora vado, ciao a tutti :) a domani
<paolo> CIAO CIAO...SARA FATTO....BUONA SERATA..
<clito> SALVE, vorrei chiedere una cosa: quando provo a usare la webcam su internet, appare questo: http://tinypic.com/r/idg5uh/5. provando a cliccare su consenti, sembra bloccato. che posso fare? grazie :-)
<Andreas_> qualcuno mi può aiutare senza prendermi in giro ?
<clito> Andreas_: dimmi, se posso...
<Andreas_> stavo aggiornando il plugin di adobe flash per firefox ma si è bloccato a metà e non posso cancellarlo...
<clito> ehm... provare a disinstallare e reinstallare firefox non funziona?
<Andreas_> si è bloccato con il messaggio applicazione delle modifiche...
<Andreas_> non ho aggiornato da firefox, ma da software center...
<Andreas_> ho altri aggiornamenti in coda ed è tutto bloccato...
<clito> spegni e riaccendi (anche forzatamente) il pc, poi riprova a installare il plugin
<Andreas_> ok, provo... Grazie intanto... In caso non funzioni ?
<URUS> da monitor sistema
<URUS> puoi fermare il pocesso
<Andreas_> ah buono come si fà ?
<URUS> da menu cerca monitor sistema
<Samul> aiuto scusate ho bisogno urgentissimo di aiuto
<URUS> trova il processo arresta
<Andreas_> o meglio come si chiama il servizio da arrestare ?
<Samul> ho disinstallato per sbaglio i driver della scheda grafica nvidia sul mio PC
<Samul> ora quando avvio viene caricato a risoluzione bassissima
<Samul> e non posso avviare nulla
<Samul> nemmeno il terminale
<Samul> solo le icone del desktop
<Samul> come faccio a rimettere i driver?!
<URUS> ubuntu software center
<Samul> non posso avviarlo
<Andreas_> ok..
<Samul> posso avviare SOLO ciò che ho sul desktop.
<Andreas_> Grazie Urus
<clito> qualcuno riesce ad aiutare anche me? x favore... grazie :-)
<Samul> per favore che qualcuno mi aiuti è urgentissimo.
<URUS> io non ne so tanto devo specificare questo -.-
<Samul> URUS: tu puoi aiutarmi?
<URUS> Samul: hai solo ubutnu ?
<Samul> sì
<URUS> riavvia il pc
<URUS> e durante la schermatta del bios prova a premere shift
<Samul> a che serve?
<clito> a entrare nel menù di emergenza
<URUS> e selezione un kernel vecchio e prova ad avviare con qeuello
<URUS> se va
<Samul> ok
<Samul> provo subito
<pdor1> URUS: bene grazie e tu?
<URUS> disistalla quello che non va e lo reinstalli poi vedi come installare i driver
<URUS> pdor1: bene dai
<URUS> clito: emergenza ?
<clito> URUS, no, tranquillo, non è un'emergenza, ma volevo risolvere quel problema del flash player
<URUS> clito: da ubuntu software center installa adobe flash io ho fatto cosi
<URUS> ragazzi provate io non sono un sperto quindi vedete voi se ascoltarmi o no :P
<clito> sì, anche io ho fatto così, hai guardato l'immagine del problema?
<URUS> no quale ^?
<clito> http://tinypic.com/r/idg5uh/5
<clito> si blocca la finestrella di dialogo e non mi permette di dirgli "consenti"
<URUS> clito: consenti
<clito> è quello, se ci clicco non fa nulla, rimane bloccato, ho provatoa riavviare, con chromium e firefox ma sempre lo stesso problema...
<gegheo_> salve
<pdor1> ciao tutti, se collego una scheda wlan compatibile solo con 32 bit....e la collego a una macchina a 64 che succede? non va ? mi fa andare tutto a 32?
<URUS> pdor1: ?????????????????
<pdor1> non hai capito?
<URUS> pdor1: no tanto :P
<pdor1> ho comprato una usb wireless che mi pare sia compatibile solo a 32 bit
<pdor1> se la collego a una macchina a 64 bit che succede?
<URUS> implode
<URUS> ahha
<URUS> non non credo che le cose stiano cosi
<pdor1> adesso ho una macchina a 64 bit ma linux e' a 32
<URUS> penso ma penso
<URUS> che dipenda dal driver
<URUS> basta provare non rischi niente
<pdor1> quindi non la ripoorto al negozio?
<URUS> pdor1: provala
<pdor1> eh dovrei installare linux a 64 bit
<pdor1> un mese
<pdor1> :)
<URUS> pdor1: provala prima poi vedi
<pdor1> ma linux non dovrebbe fare andare le ethernet come fossero figli suoi?
<gegheo_> ragazzi qualcuno a cui possa rivolgere qualche domanda sui vpn?
<jester-> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<gegheo_> ecco rimproverato dal bot :(
<gegheo_> come mai quando pingo un host mi dice che non esiste, metre ne sono sicuro al 100% che esso esiste in quanto ho accesso via ftp!
<jester-> gegheo_: vpn è una rete dentro alla rete
<gegheo_> jester-, ok ma con quale meccanismo sta vpn è messa online (sicuramente avrò le idee confuse)
<gegheo_> io provo a pingarlo ma non esiste
<gegheo_> e non sono connesso a lei via vpn
<jester-> !vpn
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Vpn oppure http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Hamachi
<gegheo_> si ok...
<jester-> gegheo_: servono iparametri e accedi una volata connesso a internet
<gegheo_> si
<gegheo_> ma la mia domanda è un'altra
<jester-> gegheo_: se cerchi con gogol torvi reti vpn free specializzati in vari modi
<gegheo_> non capisco come mai non riesco a pingarlo, ma mi ci connetto
<jester-> per nascondere l''ip per esempio, oppure una ditta mette su una lan aziendale
<gegheo_> e penso che sia per nascondere l'ip
<ziovale_> ciao zio vale
<ziovale_> help -ho installato vuze  regolarmente ma non riesco a lanciarlo
<ziovale> vuze installato - ma non riesco a lanciarlo
<marina_> ciao ragazzi
<marina_> ho un problemino :-)
<marina_> qualcuno mi aiuta
<marina_> aiuto
<marina_> please
<jester-> !qualcuno | marina_
<ubot-it> marina_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<pdor1> qualcuno ha idea di come si spengono le schede wireless interne?
<darioasroma> ciao belli, ho un problemi con firefox su kubuntu.. in pratica mi sballa ttutti i caratteri.. ho provato anche a vedere il fatto delle perettere alle pagine di cmabiare il font
<darioasroma> cosa posso fare'
<darioasroma> niente?
#ubuntu-it 2013-05-29
<glpiana> ola
<akis24> giorno
<jester-> ,ngiorno
<darioasroma> salve, ci sarebbe qualcuno disposto ad aiutarmi cper un problema con i font su kubuntu
<darioasroma> ?
<cristian_c> !aiuto | darioasroma
<ubot-it> darioasroma: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<darioasroma> il mio problema è che dopo aver cambiato i font su kubuntu e messo quelli che voglio e della dimensione che voglio , firefox mi sballa tutti i caratteri.. ho anche smanettato con l'opzione del permetti alle pagine di modificare i caratteri
<cristian_c> darioasroma, beh, mi sembra logico
<darioasroma> nono
<darioasroma> non hai capito
<darioasroma> ti mando uno screen
<darioasroma> http://postimg.org/delete/s8ohzd3gm/
<darioasroma> guarda qui
<darioasroma> i caratteri da me impostati sono quelli che vedi nelle finestre
<darioasroma> mentre quelli in firefoxx fanno schifo
<cristian_c> darioasroma, hai postato soltanto la finestra di firefox
<darioasroma> ok però fai caso al link scritto nel dominio
<darioasroma> o comunque i caratteri della finestraa di firefox esterni alla pagina come sono belli e poi guarda nella pagina com'è tutto granuloso
<darioasroma> intendo dire, guarda la scrritta mozzilla firefo foundation com'è bella nitida e guarda i caratteri della chat tutti pixlati
<cristian_c> darioasroma, eh, ma quello non dipende da firefox
<darioasroma> guarda i caratteri che ho impostato io e guarda quelli di firefox quando lo apri.. qui ti rendi conto meglio.. i miei sono nitidi e grassetti .. quelli di google me li mette finissiimi e pixelati
<darioasroma> http://postimg.org/delete/ujbnz5g7u/
<darioasroma> com'è possibile risolvere?
<Fabio13> perchè su win 8 preinst su notebook samsung non riesco a far partire ubuntu da cd esterno?
<cristian_c> darioasroma, anche in quella pagina?
<cristian_c> Fabio13, c'è il secureboot
<Fabio13> cioè?
<cristian_c> !uefi | Fabio13
<ubot-it> Fabio13: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<Fabio13> grazie mille! ubot
<cristian_c> lol
<darioasroma> quale pagina?
<darioasroma> no ma sai qual'è la cosa strana?? che se io metto live e non tocco nulla i caratteri di ff sono apposto! mentre se io solo cambio dimensione, senza cambiare il font in firefox mi sballa tutto il font
<cristian_c> darioasroma, quella del secondo screenshot
<darioasroma> sì anche in quella
<darioasroma> ti ho detto.. se io metto la live e apro ff i caratteri di firefox sono ok... se aumento solo la dimensione li sballa tutti, ma solo in firefox
<darioasroma> e in altri browser
<cristian_c> darioasroma, fai clic destro sulle pagine
<darioasroma> in tutti i browser praticamente ma non nel mio sistema operativo
<darioasroma> ok poi?
<cristian_c> darioasroma, quali opzioni appaiono nel menù contestuale?
<darioasroma> qual è il menu che intendi?
<cristian_c> darioasroma, cosa succede se fai clic destro nella pagina?
<darioasroma> il classico menu di ff
<darioasroma> scusa non menu
<darioasroma> ma i classici copia, incolla vedi risorse pagina ecc
<cristian_c> darioasroma, elencali
<darioasroma> non c'è niente che riguarda i caratteri
<darioasroma> pensavo fosse un problema già noto
<darioasroma> purtroppo ora devo uscire, ci risentiremo, grazie ;)
<darioasroma> ciao
<Tunix_> Buon giorno a tutti ^_^
<Tunix_> sto cercando di configurare un server con samba... L'ho installato ed addirittura reinstallato, ma cliccando sull'icona o lanciando il comando da terminale, non si avvia... ed anzi, dopo averlo reinstallato, da terminale mi dice che non è installato nessun samba e che posso installarlo digitando: apt-get install samba4... Qualcuno mi sa dire il perché? :(
<Tunix_> avevo anche installato bum per l'avvio predefinito... il servizio smbd esiste, ma sulla colonna del funzionamento, non c'è nessuna lampadina dopo averlo attivato, bensì un punto interrogativo.. :S
<Tunix_> premetto che ho la versione ubuntu server 13.04, mentre ho provato anche con una 12.04 LTS
<cristian_c> Tunix_, hai installato un de su ubuntu server?
<cristian_c> un desktop
<Tunix_> sì... ho installato la versione grafica ubuntu desktop
<cristian_c> Tunix_, apri un terminale e digita: system-config-samba
<Tunix_> ora provo
<akhilleus> ciao a tutti
<Tunix_> lo faccio da un utente normale od accedo come root?
<beppe> ciao
<cristian_c> Tunix_, senza root
<cristian_c> senza sudo
<Tunix_> okappa cris ;)
<beppe> sto per acquistare un laptop e vorrei assicurarmi che no ci siano problemi noti legati alla scheda video
<cristian_c> beppe, che laptop?
<beppe> si tratta si un vaio serie E
<cristian_c> beppe, modello preciso?
<beppe> con scheda radeon hd 7650m
<cristian_c> beppe, modello preciso?
<beppe> SVE1713C5E (grazie cristian!)
<Tunix_> il terminale mi dice oltre ad altre incomprensibili righe: rountimeError: You do not have premission to excute /usr/bin/pdbedit.
<cristian_c> beppe, non ho trovato info per quel pc
<cristian_c> beppe, vediamo per la scheda ati
<cristian_c> Tunix_, posta tutto su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | Tunix_
<ubot-it> Tunix_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<beppe> ok, grazie cristian (tengo le dita incrociate per la scheda)
<Tunix_> il fatto è che sto eseguendo i comandi da un'altra macchina... se necessario posso hostare un'immagine ^^
<cristian_c> beppe, non riesco a capire il grado di supporto della scheda
<cristian_c> beppe, però non mi sembra una scheda problematica
<cristian_c> beppe, non so se quel pc ha la doppia scheda video
<cristian_c> Tunix_, una foto, dici?
<Tunix_> yes
<beppe> la memoria è dedicata, intendi questo ? o ti riferisci alla grafica ibrida ?
<cristian_c> Tunix_, e dove visualizzi i risultati dei comandi?
<cristian_c> beppe, grafica ibrida
<cristian_c> beppe, non so quanto sia stato testato quel pc con ubuntu
<cristian_c> beppe, la scheda invece è stata testata su ubuntu
<beppe> ok
<beppe> quindi se ci fossero stati particolari problemi sulla scheda ne avresti trovato traccia
<cristian_c> beppe, diciamo che non ho capito se quella scheda da problemi
<cristian_c> ma l'impressione è che funzioni di default
<beppe> ok
<cristian_c> beppe, c'è da capire se quel pc ha doppia scheda
<cristian_c> quella sì che è una rogna
<beppe> come posso verificarlo ?
<cristian_c> beppe, non ne ho idea
<cristian_c> beppe, non ho trovato info
<beppe> se acquisto quel pc come posso verificarlo ?
<beppe> (pc alla mano quindi)
<cristian_c> beppe, se vuoi una compatiblità assoluta, io starei attento prima di acquistarlo
<Tunix_> cristian_c => ho utilizzato pastebin per il link
<cristian_c> beppe, se lo acquisti, non si pone il problema di saperlo in anticipo
<cristian_c> XD
<beppe> ok, ho capito cristian
<cristian_c> beppe, ma il sistema te lo dice se usa la doppia scheda
<beppe> era solo per mettere l'info a disposizione degli altri utenti
<cristian_c> Tunix_, posta il link
<beppe> nel caso qualcuno abbia i miei stessi dubbi in futuro
<Tunix_> http://oi40.tinypic.com/dxflo3.jpg
<cristian_c> beppe, sì, allora in quel caso posta le info su linuxhcl
<cristian_c> beppe, è un database della compatilbità hardware su linux
<beppe> nella documentazione del pc trovo l'indicazione sull'eventuale doppia scheda ?
<cristian_c> Tunix_, ehm, quello non è pastebin
<beppe> o posso ottenerla in qualche modo ? tipo da terminal ?
<cristian_c> Tunix_, stesso errore con sudo?
<Tunix_> mi sento nabbo :( dovevo incollare questo? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5712912/
<cristian_c> beppe, sì, da terminale lo vedi
<Tunix_> provo cri
<Tunix_> O_____O
<beppe> in che modo da terminale ?
<Tunix_> me l'ha aperto con sudo *__________*
<cristian_c> beppe, lshw -c display
<cristian_c> beppe, credo sia corretto
<cristian_c> Tunix_, il link giusto è l'ultimo postato :)
<beppe> ok, grazie mille cristian ! buona giornata !
<Tunix_> ok, ora lo so per la prossima volta
<cristian_c> Tunix_, ok, per pastebin, ma dovevi copiarci l'output di terminale, non il link
<cristian_c> Tunix_, si apre senza problema?
<cristian_c> *problemi
<Tunix_> eh lo so, ma il server ce l'ho su altro monitor... per quello :(
<Tunix_> pare proprio di sì... mi fa configurare tutto ciò che mi serve
<cristian_c> Tunix_, eh, ma tu lo controlli il desktop
<cristian_c> Tunix_, quindi puoi anche selezionare il testo
<Tunix_> ora mi sorge una domanda... Perché non me lo apre normalmente? Ed anzi, ora, se scrivo solo samba, me lo da come non installato
<cristian_c> mmmmm
<cristian_c> Tunix_, ora non ricordo se mi richiedeva la password o no
<cristian_c> mi sembra di no
<cristian_c> non ho samba sotto mano per verificare
<Tunix_> sì, la password la chiede
<cristian_c> a te
<cristian_c> io intendevo in generale
<Tunix_> già xD a me
<Tunix_> sulla 12.04 LTS, la versione che avevo installato prima, mi usciva la finestra (perché in quel caso lo aprivo con la versione grafica) con la richiesta della passwd utente, ma poi mi dava problema e mi usciva la finestrella con la segnalazione dell'errore
<cristian_c> Tunix_, in questo momento non ricordo quale fosse il sistema dei permessi su samba
<cristian_c> la gui
<Tunix_> va bè, l'importante è che ora me lo apre... solo che me lo da come programma sconosciuto
<Tunix_> provo a reinstallarlo da terminale?
<Guest34938> raga, skype per ubuntu 13.04 dove lo trovo
<Tunix_> ubuntu software center? :)
<cristian_c> Tunix_, prova con un --reinstall da terminale
<cristian_c> sia mai...
<cristian_c> Guest34938, devi abilitare i repo partner
<cristian_c> Guest34938, sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> Guest34938, e poi lo installi
<Tunix_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5712965/
<Tunix_> tornando a prima...
<Tunix_> me lo apre, ma mi esce questo errore
<Tunix_> e me ne rendo conto solo ora.... che vuol dire? ^^
<cristian_c> Tunix_, ho trovato qualcosa su launchpad
<cristian_c> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ibus/+bug/1125944
<Tunix_> è un bug quindi? :(
<cristian_c> 'I deleted the folder /home/[user]/.config/ibus/bus and the problem was gone!'
<cristian_c> lol
<Tunix_> quale comando posso utilizzare per cancellare quella cartella?
<Tunix_> il comando delete: rm -r .... pare non funzionare.. sbaglio qualcosa?
<Tunix_> sì, capito da solo >.<
<Tunix_> il problema pare essersi risolto...
<Tunix_> ora provo a reinstallare samba e spero di risolvere ogni piccolo inconveniente
<Tunix_> grazie mille cristian_c *.*
<Asso19> ciao a tutti, ho un problema nell'apertura di firefox, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<glpiana> Asso19, spiega
<Asso19> oggi all'avvio del pc se provo ad aprirlo dal launcher non va, ho aperto da terminale e mi ha dato un output di errore, lo poso
<glpiana> !paste | Asso19
<ubot-it> Asso19: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Asso19> (process:4436): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion `sys_page_size == 0' failed
<glpiana> Asso19, solo quella riga?
<Asso19> ah no , scusa, anche questa (firefox:4436): IBUS-WARNING **: The owner of /home/simone/.config/ibus/bus is not root! glpiana
<cristian_c> 12:28:53 <cristian_c> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ibus/+bug/1125944
<Asso19> cristian_c, che ci faccio con quel link?
<Asso19> lo so che il proprietario di quella cartella non è root, l'ho impostato io così
<Asso19> però se avvio firefox senza sudo
<Asso19> mi da quest'altro errore (process:4575): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion `sys_page_size == 0' failed Impossibile creare la directory per gli acceleratori di GNOME «/home/simone/.gnome2/accels»: Permesso negato
<Asso19> ok, ho cambiato i permessi alla cartella .gnome2 e ora va, ma l'errore GLib-CRITICAL non è sparito
<cristian_c> l'importante è che funzioni
<cristian_c> :)
<Asso19> pare che funzia :)
<cristian_c> Asso19, come hai modificato i permessi?
<Asso19> gksu-nautilus, ho cambiato il gruppo da root al mio utente mettendo la possibilità di creare e modificare i file, cristian _c
<cristian_c> Asso19, beh, allora c'era qualche problema, perché quelle cartelle hanno proprietario l'utente, soliamente
<cristian_c> *solitamente
<Asso19> cristian_c, bho, avrà fatto qualche cambio da solo, Ubuntu ogni tanto vive di vita propria e prende delle iniziative
<cristian_c> Una domanda: ho acquistato un dispositivo tp-link che fa anche da print server
<cristian_c> sono riuscito a configurare la connessione
<cristian_c> all'inizio sembra che stampi, ma ad un certo punto si pianta
<cristian_c> come posso correggere la configurazione?
<cristian_c> Qualche idea?
<Samul> ciao a tutti
<Samul> ho un grave problema. uso ubuntu 13.04, ieri per sbaglio ho disinstallato i driver ndivia
<Samul> ora quando avvio il PC ubuntu viene caricato con una risoluzione bassissima e non posso fare molte cose
<Samul> come posso rimediare?
<Samul> va beh, reinstallo ubuntu
<HH_> domanda! bash: /proc/sys/net/ipv4/mio ip: File o directory non esistente perchè??
<HH_> bash: /proc/sys/net/ipv4/mio ip: File o directory non esistente perchè??
<glpiana> HH_, hai guardato che altri file ci sono in /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ ?
<HH_> glpiana: c'è ne sono un sacco
<glpiana> ce ne sono
<glpiana> HH_, sì parecchi, ma non avendo detto cosa vuoi fare non posso fare altro che conisgliarti di guardare gli altri file
<HH_> perchè anche usando il sudo mi dice permesso negato
<ado> ciao.. ho un problema.. fino ad 1 settimana fa il mio pc funzionava normalmente con la tastiera wireless.. ora non va.. non parte.. rimane  bloccato nella schermata di boot per scegliere tra windows e ubuntu.. se invece metto la tastiera con il cavo.. posso scegliere e parte normalmente...
<ado> cosa posso fare?
<HH_> ado: suicidarti... non c'è altra soluzione
<glpiana> ado, la tastiera è wireless nel senso che ha un ricevitore usb collegato al pc?
<glpiana> HH_, per cortesia...
<ado> si
<ado> ma la cosa strana è che funzionava fino a due settimane fa..
<TaLaDo> ado, prova a cambiare porta usb
<HH_> TaLaDo: perchè sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward mi da accesso negato
<glpiana> ado, di solito ste periferiche hanno un tastino per ristabilire la comunicazione con il ricevitore. hai provato e ripetere l'allineamento?
<TaLaDo> HH_, non saprei
<ado> dici che dipende da questo? me sa di no.. ora ho 2 tastiere collegate.. una con il fino ed una con wirless...
<glpiana> HH_, ma che devi fare?
<ado> funzionano entrambe... sembra che sia alla partenza...
<ado> come se non venga letta la USB
<TaLaDo> eh
<glpiana> ado, solo dopo spegnimento completo o anche dopo riavvio non funziona?
<TaLaDo> ado, prova a cambiare porta (e 2)
<HH_> TaLaDo: ma a che serve il comando echo 1
<ado> solo all'avvio,,, non va
<TaLaDo> HH_, non lo so
<TaLaDo> HH_, ma tu che vuoi fare?
<HH_> na roba
<TaLaDo> ok falla
<ado> provo a cambiare porta? ma .. potrei provare.. ma non funzionerebbe neanche ora.. ma sta funzionando.. solo all'avvio non va..
<ado> eccomi qui.. ho staccato la tastiera con il cavo e fatto ripartire
<TaLaDo> e quindi?
<ado> È stato rilevato un volume di distribuzione con pacchetti software.
<ado> Tentare di eseguire automaticamente l'avanzamento di versione da questo volume
<TaLaDo> hai un supporto con una live nel lettore
<glpiana> ado, mica che il ricevitore della tastiera è collegato a un hub usb?
<ado> mi appare questo messaggio... (la tastiera wireless funziona.. senza aver cambiato porta USB.. ho staccato quella con il cavo.. ma appare questo messaggio (di sopra..) da un paio di settimane.. e poi una finestrella con un errore che mi dice
<ado> impossibile prendere il controllo del mouse.. un client malevolo potrebbe essere in ascolto di nascosto
<ado> come faccio pulizia? qualcuno mi controlla?
<Guest34938> installare skype su ubuntu 13.04 come fare
<ado> mi sa che ho il pc sotto controllo.. mi appare un messaggio : impossibile prendere il controllo del mouse.. un client malevolo potrebbe essere in ascolto di nascosto nella propria sessione opp si è appena fatto clic su un menu o applicazione ha deciso di prendere focus..
<glpiana> Guest34938, o scarichi il deb dal sito di skype, o abiliti i repository partner e lo installi da software center
<Guest34938> ma...ho visto ma la distro ubuntu  13.04 non c'è va bene la 12
<HH_> la 12.04 è meglio della 13
<HH_> la 13 è piena di bug!
<Guest34938> uffa, mi dice che devo avere la versione a 64bit, dove la trovo che sul sito non c'è
<glpiana> Guest34938, sul sito c'è
<Guest34938> dimmi, per piacere
<glpiana> Guest34938, prova la multiarch
<Guest34938> che ditro
<glpiana> Guest34938, che distro hai?
<glpiana> Guest34938, senti, facciamo prima a mettere i repo partner
<glpiana> Guest34938, sai come aprire sorgenti software?
<Guest34938> dimmi
<glpiana> Guest34938, apri un terminale e scrivi: gksu software-properties-gtk
<Guest34938> poi
<Guest34938> exit
<Guest34938> scusa
<Guest34938> poi
<glpiana> Guest34938, vai nella seconda scheda
<Michele_> Salve a tutti
<glpiana> Guest34938, dovresti avere la voce "partner di canonical"
<Michele_> Qualcuno sa come si modifica il menu' di boot all'avvio del PC ?
<Guest34938> 2 scheda other software, vuota
<glpiana> Guest34938, però puoi aggiungere
<Guest34938> dimmi
<glpiana> Guest34938, clicca su aggiungi e dimmi che campi visualizzi
<glpiana> !grub | Michele_
<ubot-it> Michele_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Guest34938> apt
<Michele_> grazie ....
<glpiana> Guest34938, un campo solo?
<Guest34938> si
<glpiana> Guest34938, copiaci questo: deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu raring partner
<glpiana> Guest34938, aggiungine un altro con questa riga deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu raring partner
<glpiana> Guest34938, poi controlla che abbia aggiunto le voci e che ci sia la spunta
<Guest34938> ok..poi
<glpiana> Guest34938, chiudi e torna al temrinale: sudo apt-get update
<Guest34938> fatto.poi
<akis24> ciao
<glpiana> Guest34938, scrivi: apt-cache search skype
<Guest34938> poi
<krabador> Guest34938, compare skype?
<Guest34938> no, niente
<krabador> Guest34938, allora, digita software-properties-gtk da terminale
<Guest34938> poi
<krabador> nella voce "altro" , controlla che sia abilitato il repository "partner" , se non è abilitato , abilitalo
<glpiana> krabador, in teoria abbiamo appena aggiunto i partners
<krabador> ah
<Guest34938> si, è abilitato
<krabador> scusami Guest34938 , quanti reposiory vedi in "altro"?
<Guest34938> 2 canonical partners e canonical partners source code
<krabador> Guest34938, allora, vai sul sito skype, scarica la versione per ubuntu 12.04 multiarch, col terminale poi, vai nella cartella dove è scaricato il pacchetto
<krabador> dai sudo dpkg -i pacchetto && apt-get -yf install
<krabador> ed avrai quello ufficiale perfettamente funzionante.
<krabador> sudo dpkg -i pacchetto && sudo apt-get -yf install
<Guest34938> niente, non capisco
<Samul> ciao a tutti
<Samul> vi prego ho urgente bisogno d'aiuto. ho bisogno di copiare alcuni file sul mio hdd principale a un hdd esterno, ma ho bisogno di farlo da live. quando faccio copia e incolla, ricevo un messaggio d'errore che dice che non ho i permessi per copiare.
<Samul> come faccio?
<Guest34938> dici che la mia architettura è amd64 non i386
<vlt> Samul: Sul terminale? Usa "sudo cp".
<Samul> ok
<Samul> cp missing file operand
<Samul> ...
<Samul> vlt: come faccio?
<vlt> Samul: Che hai provato?
<Samul> sudo cp
<Samul> non so se può cambiare la situazione, ma ricordo che sono live.
<vlt> Samul: E prima?
<Samul> prima? niente.
<Samul> ah sì
<Samul> dici per copiare i file?
<Samul> beh, tasto destro -> copia
<Samul> non facevo da terminale.
<Samul> da terminale come si fa?
<vlt> Samul: `cp <source> <target>`. Se non hai i permessi prova `sudo cp <source> <target>`. Con "sudo" sei user "root".
<vlt> Samul: esempio:
<vlt> sudo cp -a /media/hdd_esterno/files /media/hdd_pricipale/home/samul/
<Samul> eh
<Samul> ma il problema è che non so come si chiama l'hdd esterno e come quello interno
<Samul> io sono abituato con windws (C: D: ecc.)
<vlt> Samul: Vedi i file in nautilus?
<Samul> in nautilus non mi vede l'hdd principale.
<Samul> né quello esterno
<vlt> Samul: Che hai provato prima di aprire il terminale? Quando hai ricevuto il messagio d’errore?
<vlt> nannes: Ciao!
<Samul> in che senso?
<Samul> ho provato a fare il copia-incolla col tasto destro
<vlt> Samul: Quidi … vedi i file?
<vlt> +n
<nannes> Ciao vlt!!
<acer__> ciao
<acer__> un consiglio: acer aspire 2020 2 ghz centrino e 512 di ram, che linux mi consigliate?
<Samul> vlt: da root no.
<Samul> però senza esser root mi sa che posso far ben poco
<Samul> un momento
<Samul> ti leggo bene cosa dice
<Samul> mi sa che ho capito qual è il problema
<Samul> the folder "system volume information" cannot be handled because you do not have permision to read it.
<Samul> mi sa che è corrotto il sistema operativo installato in quella partizione, vlt
<vlt> Samul: Chi lo dice?
<vlt> Samul: nautilus o il terminale?
<Samul> nautilu
<Samul> *nautilus
<Samul> o meglio, credo sia quello. diciamo che me lo dice una finestra di dialogo grafica
<Samul> non certo il terminale.
<Samul> torno fra due minuti.
<vlt> Samul: Guarda sulla riga col nome del file. Dov’è?
<netciao> Ciao. C'è qualcuno in linea?
<akis24> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<netciao> Grazie. Utilizzo da qualche mese con soddisfazione Linux, ieri quando ho acceso però era scomparsa la barra degli strumenti e non so come ripristinarla. Qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi?
<Samul> vlt: che riga?
<akis24> netciao: che versione usi e DE hai ?
<nannes> netciao: Barra degli strumenti? intendi il pannello inferiore?
<nannes> toh, un Alex_Zion
<Samul> vlt: ci sei?
<netciao> Utilizzo Linux Mint con DE Mate.
<krabador> netciao, questo canale è adibito al supporto ubuntu.
<netciao> Ho visto però nel sistema che era sempre collegato ad Ubuntu. Tutto oggi non ho potuto lavorare per colpa di questo problema, se è una cosa semplice da ripristinare, sapreste darmi qualche indicazione?
<krabador> !chat | netciao
<ubot-it> netciao: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> puoi connetterti al server irc.spotchat.org
<krabador> e successivamente al canale #linuxmint-help
<netciao> Non riesco a collegarmi, mi date il link?
<krabador> netciao, cosa stai usando adesso?
<netciao> La chat da browser.
<krabador> quale sistema operativo?
<netciao> Ora sto su un windows 7
<krabador> allora installati un client irc
<krabador> connettiti al server che ti ho dato prima, e successivamente al canale di supporto di mint
<netciao> Scusa, se apro il link dal browser mi dice "Page not forund".
<krabador> netciao, non è un sito
<krabador> è un server irc
<netciao> Come mi ci collego da browser?
<krabador> installa
<krabador> un
<krabador> client
<krabador> irc
<netciao> Non esistono client irc online?
<krabador> http://www.mibbit.com/chat/
<krabador> poi server irc.spotchat.org
<krabador> #linuxmint-help
<netciao> Ho messo #linuxmint-help e mi sto collegando.
<netciao> Ci sono solo io tra gli utenti
<netciao> su #linuxmint-help
<krabador> ce ne sono 231.
<netciao> Allora sbaglio qualcosa. L'unica cosa a questo punto penso sia reinstallare il sistema operativo.
<krabador> netciao, tu ricompri una casa, quando si fulmina una lampadina?
<Guest34938> qiut
<vlt> Samul: torno fra 20 min
<netciao> No, ma non ho un pannello, ho già provato a reinstallare l'interfaccia da terminale e non so più che fare.
<krabador> netciao, premi alt + f2
<krabador> manda in run mate-panel
<cri> ciao
<Samul> ok vlt aspetto.
<krabador> il pannello dovrebbe ricaricarsi, riavvia poi per vedere se rimane permanente.
<nannes> !chat | krabador, netciao
<ubot-it> krabador, netciao: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> nannes, gliel'ho detto.
<nannes> ma stai comunque dando istruzioni... in *questo* canale
<krabador> così nel log rimangono prove che non vengono bannati quel tipo di utenti.
<Samul> vlt: grazie lo stesso ma son riuscito a risolvere da solo :) dovevo solo cambiare i chmod della cartella.
<vlt> Samul: perfetto :-)
<Samul> vlt: ora ti chiedo solo un consiglio
<Samul> siccome devo reinstallare ubuntu
<Samul> mi consigli di prendere il 32 bit o il 64 bit?
<Samul> perché io, avendo 8 GB di RAM, avevo preso il 64 bit
<Samul> ma mi han detto che non è la scelta migliore.
<vlt> Con 8 GB di RAM prendi il 64 bit
<krabador> Samul, effettui frequenti compilazioni di doftware?
<krabador> *software?
<Samul> non ho idea di che tu intenda.
<netciao> Ok. Scusate. Cercherò aiuto altrove.
<Samul> io sono un newbie lol
<krabador> Samul, prendi la 64 bit, allora.
<Samul> ok
<Samul> mi consigliate la 13.04 o una versione meno recente?
<krabador> prova in live la 13.04, e se funziona tutto quello che deve funzionare, mettila pure.
<Samul> ok
<Samul> solo ultima domanda
<Samul> sempre pertinente a ubuntu ovviamente
<Samul> qualcuno di voi conosce l'emulatore dolphin?
<krabador> l'emulatore per sega megadrive
<Samul> su ubuntu non so perché ma ha dei problemi a caricare le ISO per Wii e volevo sapere se qualcuno di voi ha problemi
<Samul> krabador: dolphin è un emulatore per gamecube e wii
<krabador> Samul, ok, non l'ho mai provato
<Samul> va beh se dopo lo apro da terminale
<Samul> e vi do l'output dell'errore
<Samul> pensate di potermi aiutare?
<krabador> Samul, chiedi in #ubuntu-it-chat
<Samul> ok krabador
<Stefano95> bungiorno, sono nuovo di kubuntu ed ho riscontrato un problema in quanto non riesco ad accedere al mio account utente : appena lo apro con la password mi viene una schermata nera e dopo mi richiede la password e va avanti così.Che faccio?
<nannes> Stefano95: Dunque il problema e' che il DE non vuole saperne di avviarsi
<nannes> per sapere il motivo potresti dare un'occhiata ai logs
<nannes> oppure fare a tentativi
<nannes> il motivo piu' frequente e' l'assenza totale di spazio nella partizione di root, che non permette la creazione di filez necessari all'avvio
<nannes> qunidi guarda se hai spazio libero
<Stefano95> si, ne ho abbastanza in quanto ho installato solo questo sistema ieri
<Stefano95> la memoria è praticamente vuota
<AlexZion> Stefano95, nannes a volte potrebbe essere un problema dei driver video credo ...
<Stefano95> però l'account guest si apre.....
<AlexZion> quindi direi che qualcosa è andato storto nel tuo utente Stefano95
<nannes> AlexZion: infatti gli ho detto di guardare il log
<nannes> Stefano95: visto che e' una nuova installazione, resetta le impo del DE
<nannes> che versione e', e che DE usa?
<Stefano95> come faccio?
<Stefano95> la versione è l'ultima
<Stefano95> aggiornata sempre ieri
<nannes> !unityreset
<ubot-it> per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset
<nannes> chiaramente non puoi premere alt f2 senza DE inizializzato
<Stefano95> grazie
<nannes> qunidi apri una console con  Ctrl Alt F1
<AlexZion> nannes , ma non parlava di Kubuntu !?! , unity ?
<nannes> kubuntu???
<Stefano95> si io ho kubuntu
<nannes> e chi l'aveva visto!! gli ho chiesto che DE usa, non mi ha risposto  :S
<nannes> sorry
<nannes> !kdereset
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'kdereset'
<AlexZion> Stefano95: se entri in recovery , puoi provare a rinominare la cartella .kde nella home dell'utente che non va ...., dovrebbe ricrearla al riavvio con le impostazioni di default ...
<nannes> elimina la cartella .kde4
<nannes> o rinominala solamente
<AlexZion> Ultimamente non succedevano più spessissimo queste cose, ma ogni volta che si aggiorna interamente KDE , secondo me il rischio c'è ...
<veleno23> salve
<veleno23> posso creare un live usb dal sistema
<veleno23> ?
<veleno23> ce qualcuno che mi puo aiutare???
<Stefano95>  <AlexZion>:come faccio ad entrare in recovery
<AlexZion> all'avvio , se non vedi il grub, prova a tenere premuto il tasto SHIFT all'avvio ....
<AlexZion> al grub scegli la modalità di ripristino ...
<Stefano95> grb?
<AlexZion> però poi devi dare qualche comandoda konsole, è un problema per te Stefano95
<veleno23> ??'
<veleno23> posso creare un live usb dal sistema o devo avere l imstallazione in iso?
<Stefano95> non posso ripristinare kubuntu da zero?
<AlexZion> Stefano95: fai cosi..., immagino che hai ancora la usb o cd di installazione , giusto ?
<Stefano95> no,ho solo il file della vecchia versione
<Stefano95> quella non aggiornata
<AlexZion> va bene lo stesso , io proverei ad avviare con una live , poi andare sul disco nella cartella dell'utente , rinomino la cartella interessate , e poi riavvii ....
<AlexZion> Stefano95: è un modo per farlo senza abbandonare mai l'unterfaccia, altrimenti da terminale sarebbe infinitamente più rapida da farsi ....
<Stefano95> come faccio?
<AlexZion> Stefano95: hai un cd o una usb con la live , anceh della versione vecchia ?
<Stefano95> si
<Stefano95> la faccio andare e reinstallo tutto da capo?
<AlexZion> perfetto avvia il pc con quella , poi apri il gestore dei file evai a cercare la cartella .kde dentro alla cartella home dell'utente incriminato ....
<AlexZion> no perche reinstallare !?!
<AlexZion> o meglio se proprio vuoi reinstallare quantomeno scaricati l'ultima versione ....
<nannes> Stefano95: non c'e' bisogno di entrar ein recovery
<nannes> apri una console con ctrl Alt f1
<Stefano95>  come faccio ad aprire il gestore file?
<AlexZion> che significa come faccio ad aprire il gestore dei file !?! , hai presente dolphin , quallo che si usa per esplorare le cartelle Stefano95 ?
<AlexZion> Stefano95: ma fammi capire , ora tu sei sul pc incriminato ? e se si come ? utente Guest o dalla live ?
<Stefano95> guest
<AlexZion> non ho mai usato il guest ma credo che non si possa fare molto , in terini di permessi ..., quindi io farei diversamente ....
<Stefano95> apro la live?
<nannes> AlexZion:
<nannes> si
<nannes> Stefano95: premi trl alt f1
<nannes> *ctrl
<nannes> e fai login con il tuo normale nome utente e pass
<Stefano95> dopo aver copiato il file ke mihai detto in precedenza che faccio?
<nannes> per tornare qui in chat basta premere ctrl alt f7
<nannes> was/ what?
<Stefano95> fatto
<Dave> ciao
<Dave> c'è qualcuno?
<Guest22301> qualcuno mi può dare una mano per un problemino?
<akhilleus> ciao a tutto
<krabador> !qualcuno | Guest22301
<ubot-it> Guest22301: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Guest22301> all'avvia, sia prima che dopo la login screen, mi appare il wallpaper blu a striscie
<Guest22301> come faccio a rimuoverlo/cambiarlo?
<Stefano95> <nannes>: come faccio a fare il login dopo aver fatto ctrl alt f1?
<akis24> Guest22301: da impostazioni - sessione e avvio
<nannes> Stefano95: fallo, te ne accorgerai da solo
<nannes> non perder tempo
<nannes> e ricorda che per tornare qui alla chat basta premere   ctrl alt f7
<akis24> Guest22301: se invece ti riferisci al desktop impostazioni - aspetto
<Guest22301> akis24 nelle impostazione non c'è la voce aspetto e neanche sessione
<Stefano95> <nannes>: non mi lascia scrivere la password
<akis24> Guest22301: dipende da cosa usi unity - kde - ecc
<akis24> Guest22301: cerca impostazioni comunque il resto viene da se
<nannes> Stefano95: ti sbagli, non e' che  "non ti lascia"
<Guest22301> <akis24> ho guardato tutte le impostazioni...ho gnome 3.8.1
<Guest6998> ciao, sto cambiando notebook e vorrei controllare se ci sono problemi con ubuntu su un Asus N56VZ, e in particolare con la scheda video NVIDIA GeForce GT650M
<nannes> semplicemente non fa vedere gli asterischi, li tiene nascosti, per evitare che chi siede vicino a te veda di quanti caratteri e' composta la tua password
<akis24> Guest22301: mai usato aspetta se qualcuno ti risponde ..
<nannes> tu scrivila normalmente e premi invio, come faresti nel login grafico
<Stefano95> ok
<Guest22301> <akis24> grazie akis
<akis24> di nulla
<nannes> Guest6998: che problema hai con gnome?
<Guest22301> io ho un problema con gnome
<Guest6998> non ho ancora acquistato il notebook, volevo sapere se ci sono problemi noti prima di acquistarlo
<nannes> ops si', mi riferivo a te
<emanel82> salve, chiedo un consiglio molto utile , il mio pc ultimamente non sempre si accende al primo tentativo, vorrei sapere se questo dipende dalle impostazioni di priorità del boot nel bios, cioè si accende il tasto power ma solo quello....
<Guest22301> nannes sia prima che dopo la login screen, mi appare un wallpaper blu a striscie (uno di quelli di default) come faccio a cambiarlo/rimuoverlo?
<nannes> Guest22301: tutto qui? :O :O
<nannes> Guest22301: vai su google e scrivi "gnome 3.8 wallpaper change"
<Guest6998> notebook Asus N56VZ, con scheda video NVIDIA GeForce GT650M: sapete se ci sono problemi noti con ubuntu ?
<nannes> gt650m
<Guest22301> si...è fastidioso, perchè la grafica si "mischia" con quella del mio wallpaper impostato,creando un effetto grafico che rallenta
<Guest22301> <guest6998> lascia perdere la 650m, l'avevo su un Lenovo ho dovuto cambiare pc...
<akhilleus> amici mi aiutate a riprodurre un dvd?
<akhilleus> non parte nulla
<krabador> akhilleus, anche con tutti gli accorgimenti possibili ed immaginabili, non tutti i dvd originali partono su linux
<akhilleus> non è neppure originale
<akhilleus> e va ovunque
<akhilleus> su xp sulla tv
<akhilleus> sull'altro sistema ubuntu
<krabador> akhilleus, su xp è ovvio
<krabador> ooooh, un'informazione utile
<krabador> finalmente.
<Guest22301> <nannes>: non è che non riesco a cambiare sfondo, è che prima e appena subito dopo la login mi appare sto wallpaper che si mischia graficamente con quello da me impostato
<akhilleus> ci sarà qualcosa che nn va qui
<krabador> !chat | akhilleus
<ubot-it> akhilleus: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Stefano95> <nannes> mi dice incorrect password
<marco2> notebook Asus N56VZ (scheda grafica NVIDIA GeForce GT650M)
<marco2> ciao, sapete se ci sono problemi noti con il notebook Asus N56VZ (scheda grafica NVIDIA GeForce GT650M) ?
<krabador> marco2, per la grafica ibrida, il supporto non è ancora il massimo, ma funziona, e richiede un po' di tempo dopo l'installazione del sistema
<marco2> ok K, in ogni caso smanettandoci un po' alla fine funziona ? Sai se il resto funziona ?
<krabador> marco2,  http://askubuntu.com/questions/232481/running-ubuntu-on-asus-n56vz
<nannes> mamma mia, neanche a scrivere una password giusta
<marco2> krabador, grazie 1000 !! :-))
<krabador> marco2, di niente
<marco2> buona serata ! ciao
<Guest22301> need help su Gnome: 3 secondi prima e 3 secondi dopo la login screen il mio sfondo si "mischia" con quello blu a striscie
<Guest22301> *quello blu a strisce che si trova tra quelli di default, come faccio a rimuovere/cambiare quella impostazione?
<page64> Ciao a tutti :-)
<page64> avrei bisogno di un'aiuto sul ripristinare un backup della /home
<Guest22301> need help su Gnome: 3 secondi prima e 3 secondi dopo la login screen il mio sfondo si "mischia" con quello blu a strisce che si trova tra quelli di default, come faccio a rimuovere/cambiare quella impostazione?
<nannes> Guest22301: cerca su google  "change login background gnome 3.8"
<nannes> e' la seconda volta che te lo dico. E' inutile perdere tempo in chat quando ci sono delle guide pronte pronte nel web
<Samul> ciao a tutti
<Guest36655> help, stò cercando di accedere al bios ma mi fa accedere al grub , lo chiedo perchè ultimamente il pc pur accendendosi il pulsante di accensione lo schermo rimane nero, dopo vari tentativi accedo alla schermata di login , volevo capire se dipendeva dalle impostazioni del bios... scusate se mi dilungo ma non sò bene qual'è il problema
<nannes> Guest36655: quale pulsante premi?
<Guest36655> cntrol F2, ci sono entrato senza problemi altre volte..
<Guest36655> c'è un modo per conoscere le impostazioni del bios senza entrare nel bios?
<Guest36655> tipo da terminale?
<nannes> quale impostazione
<Guest36655> boot
<nannes> no
<nannes> il bios regna su tutti gli altri
<Guest36655> voglio solo capire perchè a volte il pc si accende normale altre si accende ma rimane la schermata nera...
<Guest36655> capito grazie nannes
<Guest36655> se dovessi entrare nel bios , nel boot che priorità devo dare , ho installato ubuntu 13.04 da chiavetta usb
<nannes> ubuntu lo hai gia' installato sull'hard disk o no?
<Guest36655> si..
<nannes> beh allora perche' dovresti selezionare dispositivo di boot?
<nannes> metti l'hard disk in prima posizione e via
<nannes> (ovviamente, se ne hai piu' di uno, scegli quello con ubuntu)
<Guest36655> ok
<Guest36655> e se volessi reinstallare?
<Guest36655> ok grazie, un pò mi sono chiarito le idee :)
<xan_it> ciao a tutti ho bisogno di aiuto per riparare un pc con ubuntu
<URUS> cioe ?
<xan_it> questo pc aveva ubuntu gia da un po e funzionava tutto
<URUS> xan_it:
<xan_it> ieri l'ho acceso e mi ritrovo la modalità aereoplano sempre attiva
<xan_it> se la disabilito rimane abilitata
<xan_it> via cavo funziona bene
<Samul> io vado ciao a tutti
<xan_it> cosa puo essere successo?
<URUS> xan_it: mmm non ho idea  io mi dispiace
<enzotib> xan_it, sudo rfkill list
<enzotib> !pastebin | xan_it
<ubot-it> xan_it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<xan_it> http://pastebin.com/uxdSU7jW
<enzotib> xan_it, sudo rfkill unblock all
<xan_it> http://pastebin.com/CAPFEE99
<xan_it> cè qualcosa che non va
<enzotib> xan_it, sudo rfkill unblock 1
<xan_it> rimane uguale l'output di list
<enzotib> xan_it, è un laptop con un tasto fisico per il wireless?
<xan_it> si ed ho gia provato ad abilitarlo e disabiltarlo
<enzotib> xan_it, l'hai fatto mentre facevamo questi comandi?
<xan_it> no
<enzotib> ok, allora premilo una sola volta e rifai il list
<xan_it> http://pastebin.com/MZHZ0kfr
<xan_it> questa è tutta la storia
<xan_it> ti ho scritto quando l'ho premuto
<enzotib> vedo
<enzotib> mah
<xan_it> perchè ho 2 wifi e 2 bt?
<xan_it> enzotib idee?
<enzotib> xan_it, hai già riavviato?
<xan_it> si
<xan_it> ho anche messo il cavo e fatto gli aggiornamenti
<xan_it> è 12.10 aggiornata
<enzotib> xan_it, sto pensando che forse potrebbe essere NM che interferisce
<criss> io ho cancellato dalla grub il kernel di ubuntu cio solo windows 7 e ora volevo ristallare la versione di ubuntu
<enzotib> xan_it, sudo service network-manager stop, poi rifai l'unblock
<criss> ci sono suggerimenti
<enzotib> criss, come hai cancellato dal grub?
<criss> dal terminale di ubuntu
<criss> poi da coglione
<enzotib> criss, non è chiaro
<criss> allora tramite terminale con sudo mkdir oldkernel
<criss> sudo mv *versione* old kernel
<criss> chiaro ora
<criss> ?
<enzotib> no
<xan_it> non è cambiato una ceppa
<criss> allora visto che nella grub c'erano un monte di voci di aggiornamento di ubuntu
<criss> io da terminale ho cercato di eliminare un po di voci con quel comando che ti ho scritto poco fa
<enzotib> criss, si ma dove lo hai fatto, in /boot?
<enzotib> e quali files hai spostato?
<criss> sul terminale du ubuntu
<criss> io non ho spostato nulla
<criss> allora capiamoci la grub l'hai presente
<enzotib> sì
<xan_it> se non sbaglio cera un modo per fare un refresh del file di grub
<criss> dove hai es.  linux versione 40.3.5 generic ecc ecc poi hai il ripristino di linux poi ce il windows 7
<enzotib> ok
<it-39> SERA
<criss> io tramite terminale ho cancellato dalla grub tutte le voci di linux
<criss> che fo ora
<criss> che tipo di refresh
<enzotib> criss, non vorrei insistere, ma continui a non spiegare bene cosa hai fatto. Prima parlavi di mkdir e di mv, ora parli del menu di grub, che non puoi modificare direttamente se non editando il file /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<criss> con quei comandi da terminale in ubuntu ho eliminato le voci nella grub poi ho rinviato il pc e non avevo piu nulla solo windows 7
<criss> nella grub
<criss> non ci siamo ancora
<criss> si hai ragione prima di quei comandi sul terminale gli davo cd/boot
<enzotib> criss, ma hai seguito qualche guida?
<criss> si una specie ma sono stato un coglione
<enzotib> criss, dpkg --get-selections | grep linux-image
<enzotib> criss, posta su pastebin
<enzotib> !paste | criss
<ubot-it> criss: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<darioasroma> ciao carissimi, ho un problema con kubuntu. praticamente siccome il carattere di sistema è troppo piccolo ho visto che se lo inrgandisco dalle impostazioni poi mi sballano i caratteri di firefox.. cosa posso fare?
<criss> ma che devo fa un lo capito
<enzotib> criss, scrivere quel comando che ti ho dato in un terminale, e poi copiare l'output che esce su pastebin
<Norby26> Ciao
<Norby26> chi mi può dare una mano ad installare dei file per attivare il wifi?
<enzotib> !qualcuno | Norby26
<ubot-it> Norby26: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<darioasroma> nessuno mi aiuta?
<criss> ma il terminale di windows
<enzotib> criss, ma prendi in giro?
<criss> ma perche?
<enzotib> criss, ti pare che siamo in #windows-it?
<criss> no scusa comq l'ho fatto
<criss> ma ti ho dato 100 punti
<darioasroma> nessuno sa aiutarmi con questo problema con kubuntu e i font?
<enzotib> !pazienza | darioasroma
<ubot-it> darioasroma: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<criss> so un po duro scusa
<criss> comq lo postato ora che devo fare mi dice dwnload testo
<enzotib> criss, devi mettere qui l'indirizzo della pagina
<criss> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5714603/
<enzotib> ahahah
<criss> perche ridi
<enzotib> quello potevo scrivermelo anche da solo :)
<criss> madonna mi stai facendo anda nell pallone
<enzotib> criss, devi eseguire quel comando in un terminale, ti darà un certo output, ed è l'output che voglio vedere
<criss> il terminale dove lo piglio
<criss> su internet
<enzotib> criss, dove lo hai preso quando hai fatto il danno?
<criss> ma io sono con windows 7 al pc perche con linux non ci posso entrare piu dalla grub
<enzotib> criss, ahhh
<criss> cpt
<enzotib> criss, e allora dillo subito
<enzotib> criss, devi avviare con una live
<criss> infatti
<criss> io mi sono scaricato ubuntu 12.04
<criss> e vorrei ripartire con il cd e rifare l'installazione
<criss> questa è lunica soluzione
<criss> ?
<darioasroma> !pazienza
<ubot-it> la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<criss> enzotib ci sei
<enzotib> criss, sì
<criss> allora fo come ho scritto
<enzotib> sì
<criss> ok grazie buona notte
<rasta81> ciao a tutti! :)
<rasta81> ho un bell'indovinello da porvi...a fine anno ho preso il notebook della mia morosa appena comprato x installargli sopra ubunto 12.10...installazione perfetta....l'unico, piccolissimo problema era che al momento dello shoutdown il pc non si spegneva ma si riavviava....per evitarle casini vari e darle subito il pc le ho messo su win 7 in attesa appunto della 13.04 sperando risolvessero sto problema...invece sono ancora qua...^__^
<rasta81> qualche buon anima che è disposta a veder se è possibile risolvere c'è?
<gilgamesh_> salve, lo so, dovrei essere capace di farlo da solo, ma ho letto la guida e non sono riuscito... qualcuno gentilmente può guidarmi nell'aggiornamento di java?
<enzotib> gilgamesh_, il sistema ti dice quando ci sono aggiornamenti
<enzotib> rasta81, hai provato anche da terminale con shutdown -h now?
<enzotib> (con sudo davanti)
<gilgamesh_> lo so, ma per java è diverso... il browser lo dice, sì, io provo ad aggiornare ma non riesco mai!
<rasta81> un attimo enzotib ... mi sta venendo un dubbio leggendo su un forum...
<rasta81> qualcun'altro ha avuto lo stesso problema avendo 2 schede video......
<enzotib> gilgamesh_, dpkg --get-selections | grep 'iced\|jdk'
<rasta81> infatti il notebook in questione ha quella intel integrata...e una nvidia da 1 gb dedicato...
<enzotib> gilgamesh_, metti l'output su pastebin
<enzotib> !paste | gilgamesh_
<ubot-it> gilgamesh_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<rasta81> ora ho probato ha disabilitare da bios.... passando da "switchable" a "integrated"...
<gilgamesh_> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5714742/
<enzotib> gilgamesh_, sudo apt-get install icedtea-7-plugin
<enzotib> gilgamesh_, poi riavvia il browser
<gilgamesh_> enzotib, eseguo
<gilgamesh__> enzotib, riavviato
<enzotib> gilgamesh__, hai un sito per provare se java funziona?
<gilgamesh__> keepvid va bene?
<enzotib> non conosco
<gilgamesh__> serve a salvare video da youtube, usa java
<enzotib> gilgamesh__, http://www.java.com/it/download/installed.jsp
<gilgamesh__> mi dice "java è obsoleto"
<enzotib> gilgamesh__, mi fai uno screenshot?
<enzotib> !imagebin | gilgamesh__
<ubot-it> gilgamesh__: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<gilgamesh__> ok, un mom
<rasta81> nada... da bios nn ho risolto nulla..
<rasta81> uh ciao jester-
<rasta81> ti ricordi di me...?
<jester-> rasta81: cià
<rasta81> (quello col problema dello spegnimento sul notebook della morosa...)
<jester-> rasta81: hai poi risolto?
<rasta81> nada...però ora ce l'ho davanti... :)
<rasta81> ho però trovato questo thread..
<rasta81> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=493480&start=40
<gilgamesh__> enzotib, prima mi dice questo: http://imagebin.org/259487, ma poi risponde questo: http://imagebin.org/259488
<rasta81> e difatti questo notebook ha 2 schede video...una integrata...e un'altra nvidia da 1 gb di ram dedicata....
<rasta81> ho provato da bios a cambiare da "switchable" a "integrated" ma nn è cambiato nulla..
<enzotib> gilgamesh__, quindi è ok
<jester-> rasta81: non dovrebbe centrare la doppia scheda, comunque se la intel è disattivabile nel bios fallo
<gilgamesh__> sì, ma non capisco perchè prima mi dica "java è obsoleto" e poi dica "tutto bene"
<enzotib> gilgamesh__, stava ancora caricando
<enzotib> gilgamesh__, prova questo: http://www.java.com/it/download/testjava.jsp
<rasta81> l'unica cosa che posso fare da bios riguardo alla "parte video" è passare da "switchable" a "integrated"... già provato ma nn risolvo nulla..
<gilgamesh__> anche qui fa lo stesso lavoro. sarà perchè uso chromium?
<gilgamesh__> infatti, con firefox di sti avvisi non ne fa
<rasta81> cmq con che comando posso provare da terminale? (NB: lo sto usando con il live dvd naturalmente... per ora c'è ancora su win 7.... ma se risolvo sto problema cavo via winzozz e metto su ubuntu ^__^)
<jester-> rasta81: fai una prova, al menu grub pigi il tasto "e" poi cerchi la riga con quiet splash e aggiungi: acpi=force  quindi F10 per il boot
<enzotib> gilgamesh__, ma poi alla fine l'applicazione per il download funziona?
<jester-> se funza lo si rende definitivo
<rasta81> spe spe jester-  .... grub nn è installato però... lo sto facendo ancora partire da live...
<gilgamesh__> sì, funziona, ma chromium dice comunque che è obsoleto, mentre il programmino di verifica dice che è ok, è questo che non caisco. con firefox non lo fa...
<jester-> rasta81: la live un conto installato un altro
<rasta81> infatti jester la 12.10 a suo tempo la avevo installata... e mi sono accorto appunto del problema una volta installata...
<jester-> rasta81: da live non si puo sistemare nulla
<rasta81> infatti per questioni di tempo... visto che la morosa nn voleva aspettare...ho messo su win 7 in attesa che uscisse la 13
<rasta81> 13.04 sperando che risolvessero sto problema...
<jester-> rasta81: e da pure un'occhiata a bumlebee
<jester-> !bunblebee
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'bunblebee'
<rasta81> uhm...sarebbe?
<jester-> driver per doppia scheda
<gilgamesh__> enzotib, comunque grazie dell'aiuto x l'aggiornamento, semai la questione di chromium la vedrò un altro giorno. buonanotte :-)
<enzotib> notte
<jester-> !graficaibrida | rasta81
<ubot-it> rasta81: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida | Vedi anche http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Bumblebee http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Acpi_call http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/AbilitareDriverProprietari
<jester-> rasta81: a da live non fai niente
<Ammiraglio_Ale> ciao a tuttii
<rasta81> jester-: però non c'è qualcosa che posso controllare prima di installare? ti ricordi che mi parlasti di qualcosa riguardo a qualche incompatibilità?
<rasta81> dove purtroppo non si può far nulla a riguardo..
<Ammiraglio_Ale> avrei bisogno di aiuto
<jester-> rasta81: adesso sei da live?
<rasta81> te lo chiedo perchè mi sa un pò fatica lanciar l'installazione e nn aver la certezza di risolvere...^_^
<rasta81> si si jester- ... ora ho su il live... ti sto scrivendo da un altro pc
<jester-> rasta81: nella vita non esistono certezze e come metti togli
<jester-> rasta81: fa vedere nel pastebin la riposta a lspci
<rasta81> spe eh...
<rastalive81> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<rastalive81> jester-:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5714799/
<jester-> rastalive81: è tutta roba intel e dovrebbe non avere problemi, piuttosto resetta il bios
<rastalive81> lo riporto a default jester- _
<rastalive81> _
<rastalive81> anche la tastiera c-[ da sistemare vedo....iihihih
<rasta81> ok... scrivo da qui... cmq dicevo...riporto il bios a default jester- ?
<jester-> rasta81: si
<rasta81> ok...ora lo fo e lancio l'installazione... :)
<rasta81> azz...spe che le salvo le foto!!! mi stavo per scordare!!! non me la da + per almeno 2 mesi se le perdo qualcosa!!! XD
<jester-> rasta81: hai fatto boot da cd o usb per la live vero?
<rasta81> si si...da cd
<rasta81> in che altro modo si sarebbe potuto fare jester- ? O_o
<jester-> rasta81: fino alla 12,10 sipoteva anche dentro a winz cin wuby
<rasta81> ahhhhh è vero!... no...cmq ho fatto il boot da cd anche con la 12.10
<rasta81> vado un secondo ot....ma se metto un goccio di iodosan gola nell'atomizzatore della sigaretta elettronica e me lo fumo mi passa il mal di gola?
<jester-> non fumare
<jester-> e fatti spalmare il vaporub dalla morosa
<rasta81> eheheheh...buona idea jester-  ^___^
<rasta81> spero solo di beccare bel tempo all'elba questo weekend così mi passa anche il male alla gola.....almeno sfrutto il mio primo coupon acquistato su groupalia come si deve
<rasta81> ^_^
<rasta81> jester-:  spunto "scaricare gli aggiornamenti durante l'installazione" vero?
<jester-> rasta81: si e anche soft di terze parti
<rasta81> oky
<Fetentone> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<rasta81> jester-: ...quasi finita l'installazione...sta rimuovendo i pacchetti..
<rasta81> jester-:  ci sei?
<rasta81> installazione completata....durante il caricamento mi da qualche errore che però nn faccio in tempo a leggere visto che spariscono subito e continua il caricamento in modo corretto (ci sono comunque 3 righe che iniziano con la parola NOUVEAU...)
<rasta81> jester-: ?
<jester-> eh
<rasta81> eccoti..
<rasta81> installazione finita....all'avvio mi da qualche errore come ti ho scritto sopra..
<rasta81> ma parte senza problemi...
<jester-> prova a spegnere
<rasta81> cmq ho notato una cosa....detta un pò alla cazzo di cane... quando riavvio il led dell'accensione rimane sempre acceso anche quando riparte il bios... quando faccio spegni il led si spegne come se si spegnesse realmente il pc...passano 5 secondi e si riaccende da solo
<jester-> normsle
<rasta81> ora quindi che fo?
<jester-> prova a fare spegnimento o rebbot
<rasta81> si si jester- ... l'ho fatto..ma si riavvia.....
<jester-> reboot è il riavvio
<rasta81> si spegne per 5 secondi.... poi si riavvia da solo..
<rasta81> ahhh
<jester-> spegni
<jester-> pc
<rasta81> si jester- ... ho fatto spegni
<jester-> che fa
<rasta81> si riavvia
<jester-> sudo halt da terminale
<rasta81> spe..provo
<rasta81> rimane bloccato nella scritta ubuntu...si illuminano di arancio 3 pallini su 5 e rimane bloccato li..
<rasta81> (sembro un cretino a scriver ste cose...sorry...)
<rasta81> nada jester- ... è ancora bloccato li..
<jester-> tieni premuto il tasto power
<rasta81> fino allo spegnimento intendi?
<jester-> eh
<rasta81> ok..
<rasta81> si è spento
<rasta81> nessuna idea su come risolvere sta cosa jester- ?
<rasta81> a parte spegnerlo col pulsante power?
<jester-> rasta81: rifai vedere lspci
<rasta81> spe un sec jester- ..
<rasta81> http://www.istitutomajorana.it/forum/Thread-RISOLTO-Acer-dopo-fatto-arresta-si-riaccende
<rasta81> è lo stesso modello
<jester-> rasta81: fallo
<rasta81> sto provando a installare il pacchetto laptop-mode-tools
<jester-> rasta81: non pacioccare
<jester-> fai casino e basta
<jester-> rasta81:  sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<jester-> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" modifica in GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="acpi=noirq quiet splash"
<rasta81> troppo tardi jester- ...
<rasta81> cmq cazzo..ora rimane spento
<jester-> va bè è inutile che chiedi
<jester-> toglilo
<rasta81> ok...spe che riaccendo..
<rasta81> però ora si spegne eh?..
<jester-> rasta81: allora lascialo
<rasta81> ma che pacchetto sarebbe?... vorrei anche capire..
<jester-> <rasta81> sto provando a installare il pacchetto laptop-mode-tools
<jester-> se spegne lasasta
<rasta81> si si...appena ho installato quel pacchetto ho provato a spegnere e si è spento...miracolo!!!...
<rasta81> !graficaibrida
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida | Vedi anche http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Bumblebee http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Acpi_call http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/AbilitareDriverProprietari
<rasta81> riguardo a questo bumblebee jester- ?
<rasta81> seguo la guida?
<jester-> eh ma sicuro che ha 2 schede?
<rasta81> la certezza al 100% nn ce l'ho.......
<rasta81> c'è un comando da terminale da dare per poterlo capire?
<jester-> lspci
<rasta81> spe un secondo jester- ... prima ti volevo chiedere di quell'errore che mi compare durante l'avvio di ubuntu...
<rasta81> ora provo a vedere se riesco a leggerlo e a trascriverlo..
<jester-> quale
<rasta81> durante l'avvio di ubuntu...prima che compaia la schermata dove mi chiede la pass x accedere per intenderci
<rasta81> mi compaiono 3 errori
<jester-> se poi si avvia non sono fatali
<rasta81> se premo il tasto pausa interr si ferma cosi lo trascrivo?
<rasta81> riguarda qualcosa tipo [NOUVEAU]
<rastaubuntu> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<rastaubuntu> jester-:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5715004/
<jester-> intel e nvidia
<jester-> segui per bumble
<rastaubuntu> quindi son 2
<rastaubuntu> ok
<rastaubuntu> !graficaibrida
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida | Vedi anche http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Bumblebee http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Acpi_call http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/AbilitareDriverProprietari
<jester-> se una la puoi disattivare nel bios sarebbe meglio
<jester-> ddovresti sempre usare il terminale per lanciare applicazioni
<rastaubuntu> nel bios mi da solo una funzione jester-
<rastaubuntu> poter selezionare SWITCHABLE o INTEGRATED
<jester-> ma cosi comè va bene?
<rastaubuntu> intendi come grafica?
<jester-> rastaubuntu: glxinfo | grep rendenring
<rastaubuntu> ok..sp
<rastaubuntu> dice che glxinfo nn è installato
<jester-> installa il pacchetto suggerito
<rastaubuntu> installo mesa-utils?
<rastaubuntu> ok
<rastaubuntu> direct rendering yes
<jester-> lascia stare cosi
<jester-> rastaubuntu: lsmod | grep nouveaou
<rastaubuntu> ok...provo solo se va l'uscita hdmi
<rastaubuntu> è l'unica cosa che alla morosa interessa...
<rastaubuntu> vedersi gli streaming sulla tv
<jester-> dovrebbe andare
<rastaubuntu> yes...va da dio
<rastaubuntu> però x quanto riguarda l'audio..
<rastaubuntu> quando connetto l'hdmi alla tv per passare anche l'audio devo andare in impostazioni audio e selezionare l'uscita hdmi
<rastaubuntu> non si può farglielo fare in "automatico" sta cosa?
<jester-> è gia buona che funzi
<jester-> mica è winz
<rastaubuntu> ahahahaha..ok...:)
<rastaubuntu> ma skype per ubuntu?
<rastaubuntu> nel software center nun ce sta?
<jester-> sudo apt-get  intalla skype
<rastaubuntu> impossibile trovare il pacchetto
<jester-> gksu software-properties-gtk
<jester-> altro software, metti la spunta a parteners e indipendenti
<rastaubuntu> uhm...dice che gksu non è installato
<jester-> mi pare strano, sudo  software-properties-gtk
<jester-> rastaubuntu: hai installato ubuntu è kubuntu
<rastaubuntu> ubuntu jester-
<jester-> va bè
<rastaubuntu> cmq ho installato il pacchetto gksu
<jester-> sudo  software-properties-gtk
<rastaubuntu> su partner seleziono anche i codice sorgenti?
<jester-> no
<rastaubuntu> ok
<rastaubuntu> fatto
<jester-> sudo apt-get update
<jester-> sudo apt-get installa skype
<jester-> sudo apt-get install skype
<jester-> a di troppo
<rastaubuntu> si si :)
<rastaubuntu> sta installando
<rastaubuntu> ma x cavar via amazon?
<jester-> non conosco
<jester-> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<jester-> e sei a posto
<rastaubuntu> c'è l'icona di amazon nella barra laterale sinistra...
<jester-> amazon dona a canonical, non so come si toglie, uso kde
<jester-> se è nella barra clicchi destro e la togli
<rastaubuntu> ahhh...ok....di sicuro spenderà dei soldi su amazon....
<rastaubuntu> ahhahha
<rastaubuntu> era già installato il flash
<rastaubuntu> :)
<jester-> ok notte
<rastaubuntu> nottee
#ubuntu-it 2013-05-30
<glpiana> ola
<pepigno75> salve da pochi giorni non mi funziona più il secondo monitor, da Monitor me lo rileva il secondo monitor ma se faccio applica mi da questo errore
<pepigno75> GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SettingsDaemon was not provided by any .service files
<pepigno75> scrivo nel forum :)
<akis24> giorno
<cristian_c> salve
<cristian_c> mi sono accorto che se premo un tasto in xbindkeys-config, non viene catturato da GetKey
<cristian_c> quali prove potrei eseguire per controllare il corretto riconoscimento del tasto?
<cristian_c> Qualche idea^
<cristian_c> *?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<cristian_c> altra domanda:
<cristian_c> l'effetto dei tasto volume non è quello sperato
<cristian_c> *tasti
<cristian_c> ad esempio, il toggle funziona a metà, nel senso che se lo premo si disattiva l'audio e se lo premo nuovamente non si riattiva
<cristian_c> la cosa strana è che il problema si verifica anche con un'altra tastiera
<cristian_c> Qualche idea?
<darioromanista> ciao carissimi, volevo dirvi che sono riuscito a risolvere il problema dei font i firefox su kde, ma non su office.. se magari vi dico come ho risolto su firefox, a rigor di logica possiamo provarlo a farlo anche su office?? perchè su office non ci riesco
<cristian_c> darioromanista, problema identico?
<cristian_c> interfaccia a posto, contenuto no?
<cristian_c> *pagina
<darioromanista> cristian_c sisi medesimo problema.. te lo ricordi per caso o devo esporlo?
<cristian_c> lo ricordo
<darioromanista> ok
<darioromanista> perfetto
<darioromanista> allora ti dico come ho risolto ;)
<darioromanista> praticamente ho visto che ogni volta che io aprivo la finestra relativa alle impostazioni dei font (non seriva neanche cambiarli, ma solo aprirla), si creava sulla home, tra i file nascossti ".fontconfig" e ho notato che eliminando questo file tornavo tutto ok su firefox
<darioromanista> praticamente ora faccio così, cambio i font, si crea il file e io lo cancello
<cristian_c> darioromanista, mi sembra un'assurdità
<darioromanista> solo che ho notato, non me ne ero accorto prima, che il medesimo problema si verifica anche su libreoffice.. ho provato a cancellare la catella nascosta di libreoffice allora , ma niente
<cristian_c> darioromanista, ma cosa c'è dentro questo file?
<darioromanista> cristian_c ti giuro che è così'
<cristian_c> darioromanista, ma cosa c'è dentro questo file?
<darioromanista> credo che sia uno di quei file tipo codice
<darioromanista> i file di log.. non so come si chiamino
<darioromanista> comunque ti dico che così ho risolto
<darioromanista> per firefox
<darioromanista> praticamente se tocco nuovamente le impostazioni dei font si ricrea, ma poi se lo eliminano tornano su firefox i miei font cambiati e non quelli preimpostati ;)
<darioromanista> non è che qualcosa di simile accade anche per libreoffice'
<darioromanista> ?
<Antonio_> buon giorno, non riesco a installare ununtu 13.04 sul mio notebook toshiba n250 mi da boot grafic error...qualkuno sa aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> darioromanista, devi eliminarlo ad ogni avvio?
<cristian_c> Antonio_, in live funza?
<darioromanista>  cristian_c nono, una volta eliminato non si ricrea più finchè non vado a toccare nuovamente le impostazioni dei font
<darioromanista> il fatto è che con libreoffice sembra più difficle perchè anche cancellando la sua cartella nascosta non succede nulla
<cristian_c> darioromanista, prova a ricreare quel file e postalo su pastebin
<darioromanista> ricreato, è un file xml
<darioromanista> se ci clicco me lo apre con rekonq e mi dà questo
<darioromanista> none true hintmedium true
<cristian_c> darioromanista, aprilo con kate
<darioromanista> ecco
<darioromanista> http://pastebin.com/ZgKnqC9D
<darioromanista> quindi come ti dicevo, cancellando questo file che si ricrea risolvo tutto
<GrieffKiller> salve ragazzi
<GrieffKiller> qualcuno mi può dare qualche consiglio?
<darioromanista>  GrieffKiller
<GrieffKiller> si?
<darioromanista> scusa ho sbagliato
<darioromanista> cristian_c ti viene qualche idea?
<GrieffKiller> Qualcuno che mi consiglia che distribuzione linux potrei mettere nel mio pc?
<darioromanista> stavo pensando che magari il file da cancellare per libreoffice si potesse trovare nella cartella kde
<darioromanista> boh
<cristian_c> darioromanista, quale font hai scelto?
<darioromanista> ho lasciato quello di sistema stavolta, che è ubuntu, ma ho variato tutte le dimensioni
<cristian_c> GrieffKiller, sei nel canale di ubuntu, secondo tr?
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> *te
<GrieffKiller> Cristian, lo sò, però non esiste una solo versione di Ubuntu
<cristian_c> darioromanista, tutte?
<cristian_c> GrieffKiller, qual'è il problema?
<GrieffKiller> bhe, vorrei una disrtibuzione linux che sia compatibile con i driver... non ne trovo una
<cristian_c> GrieffKiller, il kernel è sempre lo stesso
<GrieffKiller> quelli della mia scheda video, java eccetera
<cristian_c> o melio lo si può installare su qualunque distro
<cristian_c> GrieffKiller, che scheda video?
<GrieffKiller> io sto usando lubuntu... comunque nvidia geforce gtx 650
<cristian_c> GrieffKiller, java non ci azzecca con i driver
<darioromanista> sisi tutte cristian_c ma come ti ho detto non serve variare qualcosa per far sballare i font in firefox con quel file che si crea, ma basta SOLO e SEMPLICEMENTE aprire il menu dei font
<cristian_c> GrieffKiller, e non è supportata dai nouveau'
<cristian_c> *?
<cristian_c> gli open
<GrieffKiller> Si, ma i game in java, non vanno bene a fps...
<cristian_c> darioromanista, menù dei font?
<cristian_c> darioromanista, ci sono più dimensioni?
<GrieffKiller> e poi, mi piacerebbe giocare con i giochi
<cristian_c> GrieffKiller, hai controllato in Driver aggiuntivi?
<darioromanista>  cristian_c cristian intendo aprire le impostazioni e andare alla voce font
<cristian_c> GrieffKiller, perché lubuntu?
<GrieffKiller> cristian, perchè è leggero e veloce... ubuntu, và scattoso
<darioromanista> basta aprirla e richiuderla senza toccar nulla che si crea quel file e sballa tutto in firefox.. ma rieliminando il file risolvo
<cristian_c> darioromanista, ah, Aspetto :)
<cristian_c> GrieffKiller, che pc è?
<GrieffKiller> bhe quad core, intel 4 gb di ram
<cristian_c> darioromanista, ho un'idea
<cristian_c> GrieffKiller, beh, però hai controllato in Driver aggiuntivi?
<GrieffKiller> come faccio cristian?
<cristian_c> GrieffKiller, da Sorgenti Software
<darioromanista>  cristian_c  spara ;)
<GrieffKiller> adesso vedo e ti dico
<cristian_c> darioromanista, riesci ad aprire quella finestra da terminale?
<darioromanista> quale finestra?
<darioromanista> quella della cartella?
<cristian_c> 11:18:06 <darioromanista> basta aprirla e richiuderla senza toccar nulla che si crea quel file e sballa tutto in firefox.. ma rieliminando il file risolvo
<darioromanista> ah intendo dire la finestra dove sono presenti le impostazioni per cambiare il font
<cristian_c> sì
<darioromanista> non ne sono in grado
<darioromanista> non conosco il comando
<GrieffKiller> c'è scritto: questo dispositivo sta usando un driver alternativo.. ti devo dire il nome del driver?
<cristian_c> darioromanista, lo scopri dal monitor di sistema :)
<cristian_c> GrieffKiller, posta una schermata
<cristian_c> !image | GrieffKiller
<ubot-it> GrieffKiller: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<darioromanista> cristian_c devo chiederti un favore.. non ho molto tempo per stare al pc, però mi ero ricollegato al thread di un utente che aveva lo stesso problema sul forum.. se sei sul forum mi farebbe piacere che mi dessi anche una mano lì, perchè così quando ho tempo entro e guardo che ora devo uscire.. :( grazie mille cristian
<cristian_c> darioromanista, link
<darioromanista> sisi, adesso aggiorno il thread con la scoperta che ho fatto e ti dò il link ;)
<darioromanista> grazie mille
<darioromanista> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=343162
<darioromanista> sto scrivendo un post per aggiornare la situazione ;)
<GrieffKiller> http://imagebin.org/259533
<GrieffKiller> ecco
<jester-> GrieffKiller: stai usando l'open
<GrieffKiller> cosa dovrei fare ragazzi?
<darioromanista> cristian_c sono ancora in linea, ma devo scappare
<jester-> GrieffKiller: non è che hai la doppia scheda?
<cristian_c> GrieffKiller, hai scaricato qualche driver dal sito nvidia?
<cristian_c> darioromanista, ho rispsoto
<jester-> GrieffKiller: se non abilita un nvidia
<cristian_c> *risposto
<darioromanista> se mi dici come si apre da terminale te lo posto
<darioromanista> e poi scappo
<darioromanista> grazie
<darioromanista> non ne conosco il comando
<jester-> GrieffKiller: e aspetta che lo scarichi e lo installi poi riavvii
<cristian_c> darioromanista, ci si vede sul topic
<darioromanista> ok grazie
<darioromanista> ciao
<GrieffKiller> dovrei scaricare dal sito ufficiale?
<GrieffKiller> i driver?
<jester-> GrieffKiller: abiliti li il driver e fa lui
<jester-> se lo installo a mano poi fa casino con l'open
<GrieffKiller> jester, scusami la mia ignoranza, ma cosa dovrei fare?
<jester-> GrieffKiller: vai su un nividia e pigi abilita
<GrieffKiller> quali? quelli della schermata giusto?
<jester-> GrieffKiller: quando vai su un nvidia leggi sotto per quali schede è indicato
<jester-> <GrieffKiller> http://imagebin.org/259533
<cristian_c> GrieffKiller, direi di no?
<cristian_c> no.
<cristian_c> GrieffKiller, ma l'avevi già fatto?
<GrieffKiller> cosa?
<jester-> GrieffKiller: vai su un nvidia leggi sotto se va bene per la tua schede a pigi applica le modifiche e apsetti che faccia
<GrieffKiller> io tempo fa, su una versione di ubuntu avevo installato i driver ufficiali. Ma non essendo pratico da terminale, ho crashato il sistema operativo
<jester-> GrieffKiller: sono ufficiali
<jester-> GrieffKiller: sono gli stessi che ci sono sul sito
<GrieffKiller> ok sta facendo
<jester-> poi riavvii
<GrieffKiller> è da un anno che ho questo problema. Qundi ho sempre usato quelli open però ora avendo eliminato definitivamente windows, devo configurare linux per giocare
<jester-> GrieffKiller: poca poca roba buona
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> GrieffKiller, beh, per fortuna hai anche i driver proprietari nei repo
<cristian_c> :D
<jester-> secondo me non è mai una buona idea segare winz
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> jester-, eh, ma ora c'è steam
<cristian_c> XD
<jester-> si ma giochi per linux buoni sono pochi
<jester-> urbanterror per esempio
<jester-> o flgihtgear che è molto piu scarso di fsx che ha 10 anni
<jester-> e steam vuole money se non sbaglio
<GrieffKiller> un altra cosa ragazzi (mentre installa) come installo il java ufficiale? Ho messo quello open, ma non va molto bene...
<jester-> GrieffKiller: come le hai messe
<GrieffKiller> in che senso jester?
<jester-> GrieffKiller: hai tolto eventali icedtea e jdk open?
<GrieffKiller> le devo togliere?
<jester-> GrieffKiller: vanno tolte le open e messe le oracle
<GrieffKiller> io ho installato quelli poco fa perchè volevo giocare a un giochino java. Dopo che ho fallito il tentativo di installare il java ufficiale di oracle
<jester-> c'è il ppa. uno dei pochi sicuri
<GrieffKiller> ppa?
<GrieffKiller> cos'è?
<jester-> !ppa
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<GrieffKiller> installato nvidia driver
<jester-> GrieffKiller: riavvia
<GrieffKiller> va bene... a tra poco
<GrieffKiller_> ok ragazzi
<jester-> GrieffKiller_: a posto?
<GrieffKiller_> se si è riavviato credo proprio di si
<GrieffKiller_> grazie jester
<jester-> GrieffKiller_: togli le jdk open
<GrieffKiller_> adesso le tolgo
<jester-> e roba icedtea
<cristian_c> GrieffKiller_, e poi fai un test game
<cristian_c> *game test
<GrieffKiller_> come le elimino? o.O
<GrieffKiller_> si certo Christian
<jester-> GrieffKiller_: come le hai messe?
<pietro98-albini> Ciao a tutti
<pietro98-albini> Avrei un problemino :)
<cristian_c> pietro98-albini, ciao
<pietro98-albini> Da una settimana circa non riesco a connettermi a un server perché mi da "no route to host"
<GrieffKiller_> le ho installate
<GrieffKiller_> tramite scaricamento pacchetti una roba del genere
<cristian_c> pietro98-albini, sei su ubuntu desktop?
<pietro98-albini> cristian_c, si, quantal
<cristian_c> pietro98-albini, quale software usi per connetterti?
<pietro98-albini> cristian_c, è un server minecraft
<pietro98-albini> cristian_c, non è un problema di rete poiché da un altro computer riesco ad accederci
<GrieffKiller_> minecraft my love :3
<GrieffKiller_> ok jester, eliminati
<cristian_c> pietro98-albini, quindi usi un normale browser?
<pietro98-albini> cristian_c, no, da client
<pietro98-albini> .jar
<GrieffKiller_> adesso come faccio a installare la versione buona magari quella ufficile di java?
<jester-> GrieffKiller_: copia e incolla quello che ti scrivo nel terminale
<cristian_c> pietro98-albini, posta il comando digitato
<jester-> GrieffKiller_: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<pietro98-albini> cristian_c, per cosa?
<cristian_c> pietro98-albini, per cllegarti
<cristian_c> *collegarti
<cristian_c> al server
<pietro98-albini> cristian_c, ho l'eseguibile di minecraft sul desktop, lo apro, vado in multigiocatore > accesso diretto, scrivo us.oc.tc e mi dice no route to host
<GrieffKiller_> jester, uso xterm o uxterm?
<cristian_c> pietro98-albini, a questo punto, lancia il jar da terminale
<jester-> GrieffKiller_: il terminale
<GrieffKiller_> non capisco quale sia la differenza. io mi trovavo benissimo con quello gnome ma qua non c'è
<jester-> e che hai al posto di gnome
<cristian_c> GrieffKiller_, fai clic in alto a sinistra nella dash
<GrieffKiller_> c'è xterm o uxterm. questo e lubuntu un derivato di ubuntu
<cristian_c> o premi il taasto Super
<jester-> GrieffKiller_: basta che sia un terminale
<cristian_c> GrieffKiller_, lol
<cristian_c> GrieffKiller_, Accessori
<jester-> scrivi term nella ricerca e saòta fuori
<GrieffKiller_> eccolo... ok copio e incollo
<jester-> salta*
<pietro98-albini> cristian_c, minecraft non posta output sul terminale
<cristian_c> lxterminal
<cristian_c> pietro98-albini, uhm
<cristian_c> pietro98-albini, usi un proxy?
<pietro98-albini> cristian_c, no
<GrieffKiller_> ti copio l'output jester?
<pietro98-albini> cristian_c, improvvisamente un giorno ha smesso di funzionare :(
<jester-> GrieffKiller_: hai dato pass e enter a richiesta?
<GrieffKiller_> si
<jester-> GrieffKiller_: sudo apt-get update
<GrieffKiller_> ok ha terminato
<jester-> GrieffKiller_: sudo apt-get install oracle-java8-installer
<pietro98-albini> cristian_c, se do `nmap -p 25565 us.oc.tc` mi dice unknow host, mentre con -Pn mi dice trovato
<cristian_c> pietro98-albini, hai il filewall attivato?
<pietro98-albini> cristian_c, ufw?
<cristian_c> pietro98-albini, è attivato?
<pietro98-albini> cristian_c, no
<cristian_c> pietro98-albini, quindi non hai attivato nulla a livello di firewall?
<pietro98-albini> cristian_c, non credo, oltre a ufw
<pietro98-albini> cristian_c, e da xp (stesso computer, acceso una volta ogni due mesi) si connette
<cristian_c> pietro98-albini, ma perché l'hai installato se non è attivato?
<cristian_c> Xd
<jester-> pepigno75: ufw è un firewall
<cristian_c> lol
<pietro98-albini> cristian_c, boh, era già li...
<cristian_c> pietro98-albini, mi stupisce dato che sei sistemista web
<cristian_c> :P
<jester-> pepigno75 / pietro98-albini  ufw è un firewall
<cristian_c> pietro98-albini, no, va installato a parte
<GrieffKiller_> jester c'è una scritta ok con i puntini
<cristian_c> pietro98-albini, ufw non è presente di defualt
<pietro98-albini> cristian_c, non so, forse una dipendenza di osqa...
<cristian_c> *default
<jester-> GrieffKiller_: lascia che finisca
<cristian_c> pietro98-albini, osqa?
<cristian_c> !info osqa
<ubot-it> Package osqa does not exist in raring
<GrieffKiller_> va bene
<pietro98-albini> cristian_c, non è un'applicazione nei repository
<cristian_c> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<pietro98-albini> cristian_c, è un'applicazione web, e con dipendenze intendevo i pacchetti da installare manualmente...
<pietro98-albini> cristian_c, ma l'avevo fatto più di un anno fa...
<cristian_c> pietro98-albini, allora ufw l'hai installato tu
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> pietro98-albini, prova comunque a disattivar eil firewall
<pietro98-albini> cristian_c, senza accorgermi
<cristian_c> secondo me è attivo
<pietro98-albini> cristian_c, disattivato, disinstallato ma non va :(
<pietro98-albini> cristian_c, comunque, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoAsk/Hack
<cristian_c> pietro98-albini, sto guardando
<cristian_c> pietro98-albini, avevi usato: sudo ufw disable ?
<pietro98-albini> cristian_c, si
<cristian_c> pietro98-albini, iptables -L -n
<pietro98-albini> cristian_c, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5716235/
<cristian_c> pietro98-albini, come hai eliminato ufw?
<pietro98-albini> cristian_c, dato `sudo ufw disable` e `sudo apt-get remove ufw`
<cristian_c> pietro98-albini, è rimasta roba di ufw, penso
<cristian_c> pietro98-albini, purgalo (synaptic, terminale, come vuoi)
<pietro98-albini> cristian_c, un attimo che sta finendo gli aggiornamenti...
<cristian_c> lol
<pietro98-albini> cristian_c, che hai da ridere? :P
<pietro98-albini> cristian_c, purgato, adesso provo...
<pietro98-albini> cristian_c, no :(
<cristian_c> ?
<pietro98-albini> cristian_c, non va...
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> pietro98-albini, iptables -L -n
<pietro98-albini> cristian_c, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5716273/
<floryn90> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> pietro98-albini, prova a riavviare il sistema, se puoi
<cristian_c> :)
<floryn90> ragazzi per caso sapete come posso impostare il dualmonitor in modalità estesa su kubuntu 13.04 ?
<floryn90> ci sto provando ma non ci riesco
<floryn90> funziona solo in modalità affiancata
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> floryn90, quale strumento usi per configurarlo?
<floryn90> quello presente di default in kde 4.10
<cristian_c> floryn90, driver open o proprietari? quale scheda?
<floryn90> scheda video intel
<floryn90> driver open
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> floryn90, hai itasti fn?
<floryn90> si
<cristian_c> floryn90, c'è anche quello relativo al monitor esterno
<pietro98-albini> cristian_c, ancora no
<floryn90> cristian_c: il tasto ?
<cristian_c> floryn90, sì
<cristian_c> pietro98-albini, vediamo se è cambiato qualcosa con il comando
<floryn90> si c'è ma i 2 monitor funzionano già solo che vorrei cambiare la modalità di visualizzazione
<cristian_c> floryn90, ok, ma il tasto viene riconosciuto?
<floryn90> no
<pietro98-albini> cristian_c, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5716297/
<pepigno75> jester-, che dicevi? ufw?
<jester-> pepigno75: era per pietro98-albini
<cristian_c> pietro98-albini, almeno il fle è aggiornato
<cristian_c> l'outout
<cristian_c> :P
<cristian_c> *output
<cristian_c> pietro98-albini, ho trovato qualcosa
<cristian_c> non so se hai già letto
<pietro98-albini> cristian_c, :D
<pietro98-albini> cristian_c, non trovo niente di utile li :(
<pietro98-albini> cristian_c, comunque tra poco migrerò a precise o raring, quindi dovrebbe andare ;)
<cristian_c> pietro98-albini, hai agito sul router?
<cristian_c> sulla configurazione
<cristian_c> pietro98-albini, dipende dal router, ma io per attivare parole-conference ho dovuto aprire le porte sul router
<cristian_c> port mapping, port forwarding
<pietro98-albini> cristian_c, mio fratello nella stessa lan riesce a connettersi
<cristian_c> per minecraft sarà lo stesso
<pietro98-albini> cristian_c, e anche da windows va
<cristian_c> lol
<pietro98-albini> cristian_c, inoltre con gli altri server va
<cristian_c> -,
<cristian_c> si è capito
<cristian_c> :P
<pietro98-albini> ciao  e grazie
<pepigno75> ok
<cristian_c>  java -Xms512m -Xmx1024m -jar minecraft.jar
<cristian_c> lol
<filippo> ho un hhd che viene da un apparecchio di videosorveglianza e vorrei estrarne dei pezzi ma collegandolo al pc non lo vedo proprio, quindi apro gparted per vedere che filesistem c'è ma mi dice che non è allocato, soluzioni per montarlo su ubuntu?
<cristian_c> ultima domanda
<Guest91268> ciao a tutti, qualcuno mi è entrato nel mio account di facebook e mi ha cambiato la password, fortunatamente attraverso il mio indirizzo mail sono riuscito a riprendere il controllo dell'account e ho trovato l'indirizzo IP dell'utente che ha cambiato la password! Ora con questo IP posso risalire a chi è stato?
<cristian_c> ho acquistato un dispositivo tp link, il TL-PS310U
<a7x> !chat | Guest91268
<ubot-it> Guest91268: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> sono riuscito a configurarlo e ad aggiungere la stampante
<Guest91268> a7x: come faccio a ricambiare nick?
<cristian_c> quando provo a stampare, sembra che all'inizio stampi, ma poi si pianta
<a7x> /nick marco2
<cristian_c> come posso correggere la configurazione?
<cristian_c> Qualche idea?
<pepigno75> jester-, per quel problema al secondo monitor mi puoi dare una mano?
<cristian_c> è uscito
<cristian_c> è a magnà
<Fetentone> #ubuntu-it-chat+
<Fetentone> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<angeloecatia> ciao ragazzi
<angeloecatia> ho un problema con la rete wireless e ubuntu 13.10, il notebook è un HP Compaq nx7300, il wifi non va
<jester-> angeloecatia: tipo scheda?
<Matt_91> 'sera a tutti. Senza fare ne aggiornamenti(almeno che non li abbia fatti da solo) ne lavori di partizionamento, avvio ubuntu e viene fuori: BusyBox. pensando un problema di partizione cerco di montarle, si monta la home(in partizione separata) ma non la radice /
<angeloecatia> ciao jester-  e una bradcom 802.11
<jester-> angeloecatia: controlla in driver aggiuntivi se vede un driver
<Matt_91> da busybox, posso fare qualcosa? sto scaricando una live per fare il controllo intanto.... ma ci vuole un eternità con la connessione di m... che mi ritrovo :D
<angeloecatia> già fatto lo trova, lo installo ma non funziona
<angeloecatia> jester-,  trova i bcmwl-kernel source
<jester-> angeloecatia: ricordi il nome?
<angeloecatia> STA broadcom
<angeloecatia> BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN
<jester-> angeloecatia: fa vedere nel paste cosa  risponde il comando dmesg
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Matt_91> ok, vedo da qui https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/busybox/+bug/512349 che ancora nessuno ha implementato fsck in busybox -.-"
<angeloecatia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5716802/
<angeloecatia> jester-,
<angeloecatia> jester-, però non mi ha fatto visualizzare tutta la restituzione di dmesg
<jester-> angeloecatia: ok in driver aggiuntivi vedi altro tipo b43?
<angeloecatia> no
<Matt_91> jester-: hai fatto installare il pacchetto firmware-b43-installer ?
<jester-> angeloecatia: ok pare che che abia cannato a identificare, puoi connetterti a internet col cavo?
<angeloecatia> non lo installa perchè non è tra i repository
<angeloecatia> sì, adesso sono connesso col cavo
<jester-> angeloecatia: spe
<angeloecatia> però quando installo i driver che dice Matt_91  poi anche il cavo non funziona più e per riprendere ho dovuto reinstallare ubuntu
<jester-> è buggato
<angeloecatia> infatti
<jester-> angeloecatia: da terminale una riga per volta
<jester-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5716818/
<jester-> angeloecatia: e disativa lo sta da driver aggiuntivi
<akis24> ciao
<jester-> angeloecatia: usa copia incolla nel terminale
<angeloecatia> ok
<angeloecatia> sto procedendo
<angeloecatia> alla fine devo riavviare?
<angeloecatia> jester-, lo STA non l'ho neanche installato. alla fine devo riavviare?
<jester-> angeloecatia: hai dato gli ultimi 2 comandi?
<jester-> sudo modprobe b43
<jester-> fa vedere la risposta a iwconfig
<angeloecatia> ancora sto installando
<angeloecatia> jester-, dopo che ho dato l'ultimo canale e crashato tutto, si è chiuso xserver e ho dovutoforzare il riavvio
<angeloecatia> scusa l'ultimo comnado, non l'ultimo canale
<jester-> angeloecatia: iwconfig
<angeloecatia> jester-, no wireless extension
<jester-> angeloecatia: secondo me non hai fatto correttamente la procedura che ti ho linkato
<jester-> angeloecatia: rifai http://paste.ubuntu.com/5716818/
<angeloecatia> l'ho fatta
<angeloecatia> asp
<jester-> rifalla copiando e incollando
<jester-> esclusi (potrebbe essere gia installato)
<angeloecatia> jester-, guarda cosa mi risponde quando dò il comando alla linea 9
<angeloecatia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5716859/
<Matt_91> angeloecatia: credo ti manchi uno spazio :)
<angeloecatia> asp
<angeloecatia> mi dice Cannot open input file wl_apsta_mimo.o
<angeloecatia> se metto lo spazio
<jester-> hai uato copia incolla?
<angeloecatia> sì
<jester-> angeloecatia: sudo modprobe b43
<jester-> angeloecatia: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<angeloecatia> jester-, al secondo comando mi dà errore: nessun device corrisponde
<jester-> angeloecatia: apri terminale
<jester-> angeloecatia: cd broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5/driver
<jester-> sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware/ wl_apsta_mimo.o
<angeloecatia> ho capito qual'è il problema il file wl_apsta_mimo.o è nella sottocartella driver, quindi ho fatto cd driver e poi il comando e ha fatto l'estrazione
<angeloecatia> adesso ho dato rmmod
<angeloecatia> e adesso procedo con l'ultimo comando
<jester-> angeloecatia: hai fatto non da copia incolla
<jester-> non sei entrato nella cartella
<angeloecatia> jester-, ok
<angeloecatia> è andata
<angeloecatia> adesso funziona
<jester-> :D
<angeloecatia> però come la prima volta si è chiuso il server X e ho dovuto spegnere con il pulsante
<angeloecatia> però sembra che funziona
<angeloecatia> c'è il rischio che al prossimo riavvio non va?
<jester-> no
<jester-> angeloecatia: secondo me se caricando un dirver crascia hai cannibalizzato il sistema
<angeloecatia> ma abbiamo lavorato su un os di prima installazione
<angeloecatia> avevo provato altre volte con questi driver, forse versioni precedenti
<angeloecatia> e non andava
<angeloecatia> quindi ho reinstallato ubuntu e mi sono messo in chat cercando aiuto
<jester-> angeloecatia: non hai messo nessun driver ma solo un firmware
<angeloecatia> comunque sia l'importante che adesso va
<angeloecatia> ah
<angeloecatia> comunque
<angeloecatia> grazie tante jester-
<jester-> ol driver è nel kernel
<angeloecatia> okok
<angeloecatia> ho capito
<angeloecatia> adesso procedo con gli aggiornamenti
<angeloecatia> grazie ancora
<niec> salve ragazzi ma per formattare un hd di 2 tb su ubuntu, mi ritrovo lo stesso problema di winzoz che non si puo fare, se superiore ai 32 gb?
<jester-> niec: se lo formayyi in nonna FAT è normale
<jester-> formatti*
<niec> devo formattarlo in fat32
<jester-> niec: fallo in ntfs o ext4 se lo usi solo con linux
<niec> mi serve per ps3, altrimenti l avrei gia formattato in quella maniera
<jester-> niec: ???? 2 tb in fat e 1 sola partizione?
<niec> si
<jester-> niec: devi partizionarlo
<jester-> una sola partizione da 2 tb è da manicomio
<jester-> niec: in fat 32 non so a quanto si puo fare ma è il massimo permesso
<niec> mmm... con ubuntu è piu semplice?
<jester-> niec: il criterio non cambia
<jester-> niec: se sei in ubuntu prova con gparted
<niec> ah perfetto conosco gparted
<jester-> fai una da 250 in fat32 e vedi se la fa che fino a che salvi non cambia nulla
<jester-> o da 500
<niec> grazie mille
<jester-> se la fa ne farai altre 3
<alemundo> ciao, vorei risolvee un problema che ho con ubuntu
<alemundo> ........
<jester-> alemundo: dica
<alemundo> spesso per fare delle cose o per riattivare il sistema quando il monitor si disattiva mi chiede una passwod. ma io non ricodo di averla mai impostata!!!!!!!!!!!!
<alemundo> per cui devo continuare in modalità (non ricordo come)....
<jester-> alemundo: quando va in stanby e torni?
<jester-> alemundo: è la pass utente che devi dare
<alemundo> è possibile saperla da qualche parte????
<jester-> alemundo: e comunue la disattivi da rispamri o energia
<jester-> alemundo: quando hai installato hai scleto una pass
<jester-> quella è
<alemundo> l' ho fatto infatti. però mi sembra che me la chieda da qualche altra parte. non ricordo di avegli dato una pass. al limite c'è un modo per saperla?
<jester-> alemundo: è sempre la pass di user
<jester-> non c'è altra pass
<alemundo> ok, mi arrendo.....
<alemundo> me la chiede es. per installare un softwere
<jester-> alemundo: a meno che ne hai data una diversa nel portachiavi ma per sbloccare lo standby serve quella utente
<jester-> alemundo: e sempre quella utente è
<jester-> se non hai fatto accesso diretto e non te la ricordi è altro caso
<jester-> se hai fatto accesso diretto*
<alemundo> non ricordo.....
<jester-> hihihi in pratica non puoi fare nulla
<jester-> alemundo: parti in recovery mode (ripristino)
<alemundo> come si fà e a che servirebbe?
<jester-> alemundo: al menu abiliti il nwtwork (rete) che monta il f in scrittura
<alemundo> eeeeeeeeeeeeeehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!
<jester-> alemundo: quindi vai in root e dai il comando: passwd sticass nuovapass
<jester-> sticass è il nome del tuo user
<jester-> nuova pass la pass che scegli
<alemundo> bada: stai parlando con un analfabeta (sennò non stavo qua)
<jester-> alemundo: ma se non segui analfabeta resti e pure se non ti studi i criteri di linux
<alemundo> ok, allora grazie. ciao
<nucnuc> pdfsam è il mio problema. Salve
<jordan_> salve, avrei bisogno di un aiuto, ho appena scaricato ubuntu 13.04 e vorrei installarlo un un fisso con xp, quando vado a cliccare sul file, il computer mi chiede con quale programma voglio$aprirlo. ecco la mia domanda è questa: con quale programma devo aprire ubuntu per installarlo?
<jester-> jordan_: ????
<jester-> !installazione | jordan_
<ubot-it> jordan_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> !iso | jordan_
<ubot-it> jordan_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<nucnuc> quit
<jester->  /quit
<Samul> ciao a tutti ho un problemi
<jester-> !chiedi | Samul
<ubot-it> Samul: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Samul> *problemi
<Samul> jester-: sì avrei chiesto, mi si era bloccato il PC.
<Samul> il problema, è che pur avendo la scheda grafica nvidia
<pepigno75> problema: lancio gli aggiorrnamenti, fa la scansione.. ne vede cirrca 50 mb, inizio poi si ferma e ho una windows con scritto. Richiede l' installazione di pacchetti non fidati e poi sotto :Ciò richiede l'installazione di pacchetti da sorgenti non autenticate.
<Samul> il mio PC vede la scheda intel sandybirge mobile.
<pepigno75> e non aggiorna nulla
<Samul> come mai?
<Samul> http://i.imgur.com/Aks9r5q.png ecco lo screen
<jester-> Samul: forse hai 2 schede
<Samul> sì ne ho due.
<Samul> ma come decido quale usare di default?
<jester-> Samul: fa vedere nel pastebin la ripsosta a lspci
<Samul> ok
<jester-> pepigno75: dignifica che hai aggiunto ppa o repo esterni senza importare la chiave
<Samul> http://pastebin.com/GWHnvsQi
<jester-> Samul: si è doppia scheda
<Mattia> Ciao a tutti
<Samul> sì ma lo sapevo già.
<Samul> ciao Mattia
<jester-> !graficaibrida | Samul
<ubot-it> Samul: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida | Vedi anche http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Bumblebee http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Acpi_call http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/AbilitareDriverProprietari
<pepigno75> jester-, come li trovo?
<Mattia> Ho bisogno di una mano
<Mattia> perfavore
<Samul> !chiedi | mattia
<ubot-it> mattia: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<jester-> pepigno75: fa vedere nel paste apt-get update
<Mattia> allora ho un tecra 8200 e volevo installare puppy linux ma plop boot manager non funziona
<jester-> Samul: se nel bios la intel è disattivabile fai prima
<Samul> mmh
<Samul> momento, dove la trovo l'opzione?
<jester-> !chat | Mattia
<ubot-it> Mattia: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> Samul: devi entrare nel bios e controllare
<Samul> ok
<Samul> lo farò più tardi, ora proprio non posso.
<jester-> Samul: quale tasto pigiare per entrarci consulta il man del pc
<Samul> f2...
<pepigno75> l'ho trovato jester-
<jester-> pepigno75: cosa
<pepigno75> sono 2 errori aspe che pasto
<Samul> quando installo un software dall'ubuntu software center è bene riavviare?
<pepigno75> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5717047/
<pepigno75> devo elimarli dal sources.list?
<Samul> ...
<jester-> pepigno75: si
<Samul> jester-: quando installo qualcosa dal software center è bene riavviare?
<jester-> Samul: si riavvia solo per il kernel e pooaltro
<jester-> poco altro*
<Samul> ok, quindi nessun riavvio? bene.
<jester-> per i programmi non è mai necessario
<Samul> scusa sono abituato con windows.
<Mattia> Raga come posso bootare un pc se sono privo di lettore CD e lettore FLOPPY inoltre non ho internet
<Samul> bootare un pc?
<Samul> mattia, spiegati meglio
<jester-> Mattia: usb?
<Mattia> bootare in senso di eseguire un boot e installare un sistema operativo
<Samul> Mattia: come dice jester-.
<Mattia> nel mio pc la usb funziona ma nel boot l'opzione USB non è disponibile
<Samul> ...
<jester-> Mattia: gurda installazione da rete
<Mattia> e quindi non posso installare Slacko Puppy
<Mattia> ecco un altro problema :)
<Samul> jester-: non ha internet, l'ha detto
<jester-> Mattia: e con puppy questo canale non centra nulla
<Mattia> lo so ma se riesco a installare ubuntu
<jester-> Samul: e noi che ci possiamo fare
<pepigno75> jester-, una l'ho eliminata ma questa "https://download.01.org " non la trovo in sources.list
<Mattia> posso installare pluppy
<Samul> boh
<Mattia> e comunque mi piacerebbe installare ubuntu
<Mattia> o kubuntu
<jester-> Mattia: no cd no usb
<jester-> no rete
<Samul> mmh
<Samul> LOL
<Samul> hai un altro hdd a disposizione?
<Mattia> ho provato a installare plop boot manager
<Mattia> su disco fisso
<Samul> ma hai già un s.o. installato?
<Mattia> si windows 2000
<Samul> ._. più vecchio no?
<Samul> lol
<Mattia> hahahaha spiritoso :)
<Mattia> comunque lo so è uno schifo
<Samul> dunque, prova a scaricare unetbootin
<Samul> ah no non puoi da usb.
<jester-> Mattia: procurati un cdrom usb
<Samul> ^
<Mattia> no la USB funziona
<Samul> ah
<Mattia> non comprare nel BOOT ma funziona
<Samul> ok
<Mattia> quindi che fare?
<jester-> Mattia: procurati un cdrom usb
<Mattia> scarico UNETBOOTIN
<Samul> aggiórnati il bios
<Mattia> come lo aggiorno?'
<Mattia> non ho collegamento a internet
<Samul> Mattia: e allora...
<jester-> il pc sbrà gli anni di noè non c'è bios che tenga
<Mattia> almeno
<Mattia> allora WINDOWS 2000 non so come configurarlo per internet
<Mattia> c'è una spia che segna wifi ma non vedo
<Samul> servono i driver.
<Mattia> e dove li posso trovare??
<Samul> ...
<Samul> dal sito del modello del tuo PC
<Samul> ma dubito ci siano per windows 2000
<Mattia> lo so ci sono un bootttttooo di driver
<Mattia> boh faccio un giro e vi faccio sapere
<Mattia> vado AFK
<Samul> ok
<Samul> ciao
<Samul> uh finalmente ho finito di installare KVIrc
<Mattia> raga il modello è il primo di questa pagina: http://www.toshiba-europe.com/computers/products/notebooks/tecra8200/
<Samul> madonna
<Mattia> :P
<Samul> è quasi peggio del mio vecchio PC.
<Mattia> hahahahaha serio??
<Samul> sì
<Samul> di quello nuovo no. il mio nuovo... ora ti do il link del modello se t'interessa
<Mattia> questa è la pagina dei driver: http://support.toshiba.com/support/modelHome?freeText=1073794567
<jester-> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Samul> sorry hai ragione
<Samul> Mattia: cerca su google
<Mattia> comunque che driver scarico per attivare wifi e aggiornare BIOS?
<Mattia> ok
<Samul> no aspe'
<Samul> dicevo
<Mattia> yes!
<Mattia> :D
<Samul> cerca driver windows 2000 MODELLO DEL PC
<Samul> ._.
<Samul> ma lo stavo aiutando per ubuntu, no?
<jester-> cosa aiuti su qul pc
<Samul> ?
<Mattia> eccomi
<Mattia> scusate
<jester-> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Samul> hai ragione scusa.
<Samul> Mattia: digita /query samul
<Samul> un momento, ma qui tutti gli utenti possono essere OP?
<Samul> e kickare ecc.?
<jester-> e quando mai
<OverMe> -.-
<Samul> lol
<jester-> solo che qui non abbiamo la mania oppabbestia di rimanere oppati
<Samul> ah
<Samul> lol ok
<Samul> qualcuno sa dirmi come posso modificare/creare un layout di tastiera su ubuntu?
<pask> salve, ho un problema con un'installazione di Ubuntu su un pc ACER Veriton N2620G
<jester-> !dettagli | pask
<ubot-it> pask: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<pask> è un 64 bit, ho provato a installare la versione 13.04 a 64 bit, ho fatto la iso su cd, dopo la prima videata di color violetto e in basso il simbolo della tastiera e l'ometto, fa schermo nero e subito dopo il monitor fa dei flash di vari colori e poi resta così
<jester-> pask: al boot del cd?
<pask> si
<pask> ho provato anche la versione a 32 bit, stessa cosa
<jester-> pask: arrivi alla prima schermata con le scelte?
<pask> no
<jester-> pask: lo vedi il logo in basso al boot d?
<pask> no
<jester-> pask: controllato md5sum della iso scaricaa?
<jester-> !md5sum
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<jester-> pask: la iso va con scrivi iso e non materizza dati
<Samul> io vado, a dopo :)
<pask> provo a vedere grazie, comunque avevo provato anche con la versione 10.04.4 con quella versione mi caricava le prime scelte, poi quando arrivava a partizionare il disco non vedeva nessuna partizione, in pratica non vedeva il disco
<prato> qualcuno che mi può aiutare?
<prato> qualcuno che mi può aiutare?
<jester-> !qualcuno | prato
<ubot-it> prato: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<prato> ho un problema, non si avvia il gioco lincity-ng ed altre applicazioni tra cui steam e urban terror e google earth; se qualcuno mi può aiutare...
<sambismo> prato, hai provato a lanciare il programma da terminale ? che errore ti da' ?
<prato> posso incollare qui il risultato?
<sambismo> no prato meglio usare pastebin
<sambismo> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<prato> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5717231/
<sambismo> prato, sembra che non hai i moduli per l'accellerazione grafica
<sambismo> manda l'output del comando : sudo fglrxinfo
<prato> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5717340/
<ayh> ragazzi come faccio a vedere i pc collegati ad una stessa reta
<ayh> rete*
<prato> ayh: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=152277    prova a vedere quà se trovi qualcosa
<ayh> grazie prato !!
<prato> prego
<rasta81> ciao a tutti raga
<rasta81> avrei bisogno di qualche dritta per poter installare alcune cose su ubuntu 13.04... prima cosa...java...
<prato> rasta81: http://www.istitutomajorana.it/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=2148&Itemid=33
<gab_> ciao. Non trovo più la possibilita di fare tasto destro --> crea file. E' sparito
<gab_> -uso gnome classic
<rasta81> perfetto...java installato...
<rasta81> poi vorrei sapere...esiste qualcosa che in ubuntu sostituisce silverlight di windows?
<prato> rasta81: funziona?
<rasta81> si prato
<prato> bene
<prato> per silverlight esiste Moonlight la versione per linux
<rasta81> quindi sudo apt-get install moonlight?
<prato> no, cercalo nel software center o sul sito  http://www.mono-project.com/Moonlight
<Torpedo_Smash> buonasera, che software mi consigliate per fare un formattazione a basso livello per il microSD che devo rivendere?
<neramarea> 'sera. uso ubuntu 12.04 con gnome-shell. non riesco ad aggiungere ai preferiti (barra laterale destra [attività]) un'applicazione.e solo quella (ubuntu-tweak), perchè le altre le posso aggiungere e rimuovere come voglio. non cpisco perchè ubuntu-tweak non si "agganci" ai preferiti...
<neramarea> *capisco
<neramarea> 'sera. uso ubuntu 12.04 con gnome-shell. non riesco ad aggiungere ai preferiti (barra laterale destra [attività]) un'applicazione.e solo quella (ubuntu-tweak), perchè le altre le posso aggiungere e rimuovere come voglio. non cpisco perchè ubuntu-tweak non si "agganci" ai preferiti...
<neramarea> *capisco
<prato> Torpedo_Smash: usa g-parted
<Torpedo_Smash> prato, ok, grazie
<darioromanista> ciao belli, ho avuto problemi con i font sia con kubuntu e adesso sto avendo dei problemi con xubuntu.. mi son detto siccome non riesco a mettere kubuntu mi installo xubuntu. con xfce pero ho i porbelimi di scroll ovvero lo scroll [ tremolante in firefox . come posso fare_
<piddu> ciao a tutti
<piddu> vorrei installare una stampante multifunzione di rete - brother dcpj715w ma  non so come fare.
<Rik_84> Buona sera a tutti, ho appena installato la 13.04 su un notebook hp compaq vecchiotto e non riesco a far andare il wifi ne tantomeno la presa ethernet... Qualcuno mi sa aiutare per favore?
<Rik_84> ora vi sto scrivendo da quel pc perchè mi sono connesso con la chiavetta
<URUS> che scheda wifi hai ?
<prato> Rik_84: scrivi sudo lshw da terminale e posta qui quello che viene fuori
<prato> usando pastebin http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<Rik_84> prato, grazie per l'aiuto. Questo e il risultato "PCI (sysfs) "
<prato> no, impossibile, aspetta qualche secondo
<Rik_84> prato, avevi ragione. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5718029/
<URUS> lspci | grep -i net
<Rik_84> prato, cosa ti sembra?
<prato> Rik_84:  a quanto pare è abbastanza diffuso, hai una scheda di rete broadcom
<Rik_84> prima nei drive aggiuntivi c'èra ed ora non c'è più
<Rik_84> prato, cosa mi consigli di fare?
<prato> Rik_84: allora guarda qua se trovi qualcosa http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=548535 e anche qua http://www.istitutomajorana.it/forum/Thread-Ubuntu-11-10-non-funziona-wireless-scheda-di-rete-Broadcom-BCM-4311
<Rik_84> prato, grazie sto seguedo dei comandi ora e devo riavviare. Riavvio e rientro in chat
<prato> Rik_84: se non ti trovi con quei link dai il comando sudo ifconfig e posta qua
<prato> Rik_84: ok
<alessandro_> sera a tutti
<alessandro_> io ho un problema con ubuntu 11.10
<alessandro_> il gestore synaptic non funziona cioè mi chiede la pass e poi non mi apre il programma
<alessandro_> ho il software center che non funziona
<alessandro_> quando avvio ubuntu appena entro mi avvisa degli errori da inviare a canochial
<prato> alessandro_:  hai appena installato il sistema?
<alessandro_> gli ho anche inviati ma non si risolve il problema....se percaso c'è qualcuno a disposizione per queste info ne sarei grato
<alessandro_> no prato  lo installato circa 1 anno fa
<prato> e ha smesso di funzionare solo adesso?
<alessandro_> ma quasi da subito me la fatto
<alessandro_> solo che però ho sempre fatto ignora
<alessandro_> e ora mi serve il gestore per fare una cosa
<prato> lancia synaptic da terminale e posta l'output qui usando pastebin
<alessandro_> per lanciarlo da terminale metto solo synaptic
<prato> sudo synaptic
<alessandro_> prato, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5718119/
<alessandro_> ho lanciato anche synaptic da solo e mi dice che non è installato
<alessandro_> a me sembra strano
<alessandro_> e già di base quello
<prato> eh infatti sembrerebbe che non c'è
<alessandro_> però se lo avvio da menù-->amministrazione....mi chiede la pass
<prato> sudo apt-get install buil-essential
<prato> digita questo e installa
<alessandro_> Impossibile trovare il pacchetto buil-essential
<prato> hai provato a reinstallare synaptic da software center?
<prato> o da terminale
<alessandro_> forse è buid-essential
<alessandro_> scusa build
<prato> ah si scusa ho dimenticato una d
<alessandro_> il software center non mi si apre nemmeno
<prato> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<alessandro_> ok ora e partito mancava una d
<alessandro_> ok fatto ora che devo fare
<prato> apri synaptic con sudo synaptic e vedi cosa fa
<alessandro_> prato, stessa cosa di prima
<prato> not found?
<alessandro_> esatto
<prato> strano
<prato> apt-get install sudo dai questo comando
<alessandro_> Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione
<alessandro_> e necessario essere root
<jester-> alessandro_: sudo
<alessandro_> prato,  ma devo mettere il sudo dopo apt-get o prima
<prato> dopo
<jester-> !sudo
<ubot-it> root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<jester-> va prima dei comandi
<alessandro_> jester-, ma prato  mi dice di metterlo dopo
<jester-> e te mettilo dopo
<jester-> e non leggere le guide wiki che perdi la vista
<alessandro_> se lo metto  dopo mi dice Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione
<prato> forse mi sono confuso con debian
<prato> anzi senza forse
<jester-> è uguale su qualsiasi sistemalinux
<alessandro_> prato, ma no si può dare una bella ripulita al sistema e se si può togliere quell'errore iniziale che mi dice ogni avvio
<prato> su debian lo devi installare
<prato> http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/sudo.htm
<alessandro_> io solitamente accedo con mate
<prato> sai l'inglese?
<alessandro_> ma non penso che ci siano problemi
<alessandro_> insomma a livello base sò l'inglese ma cmq ho il traduttore nel browser
<prato> hai provato a rimuoverlo?
<alessandro_> prato, ti dico un'altra cosa che ho tutti i programmi doppi cioè
<prato> in che senso?
<alessandro_> ho il blocco note doppio monitor di sistema doppio
<alessandro_> ora mi e uscito di nuovo l'errore
<prato> fai una bella cosa, salva tutto quello che ti serve su un supporto esterno e reinstalla il sistema operativo
<alessandro_> mi dice segnalazione crash
<prato> magari con 12.04 lts
<alessandro_> l'applicazione ubuntu software center  si è chiusa inaspettatamente
<alessandro_> cmq scusa ho il 12.10 non 11.10
<alessandro_> ma posso farlo senza perdere dati io ho anche la home separata
<prato> fa niente installa 12.04 lts che è più stabile
<prato> beh allora ok, però per sicurezza se hai qualcosa di importante lo salverei
<alessandro_> allora metto su la live
<alessandro_> poi accedo di nuovo qui
<prato> io vado a dormire, ci saranno altri utenti
<alessandro_> allora per reintallare basta che vada sul disco dove ho ubuntu
<alessandro_> e metto /
<alessandro_> formatta
<alessandro_> giusto?
<prato> non hai un cd?
<alessandro_> no faccio da usb
<prato> scaricati la 12.04 lts dal sito di ubuntu http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<alessandro_> si si c'è lho già
<prato> ok, mettilo su chiavetta con unetbootin o quello che vuoi e installa
<prato> dovrebbe andare tutto apposto
<alessandro_> ma faccio direttamente installa senza installazione personallizzata
<alessandro_> il problema è che non riesco ad installare untbootin perchè
<alessandro_> me lo può aprire solo con software center
<alessandro_> lo posso fare da terminale?
<Riccardone> alessandro : si, ti scarichi il .deb e poi dai il comando dpkg --install <nome_pacchetto.deb>
<prato> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ questo è il sito
<alessandro_> lo già scaricato
<alessandro_> e ora per farlo partire da terminale
<prato> sudo dpkg -- install e poi il nome del pacchetto che hai scaricato
<Riccardone> alessandro : dai il comando 'dpkg -i unetbootin.deb'
<Riccardone> alessandro : ma ce l'hai anche sul repository ufficiale di Ubuntu/Lubuntu ..
<alessandro_> ma non me lo installa
<Riccardone> alessandro : dail il comando 'sudo apt-get install unetbootin'
<alessandro_> ok ok
<alessandro_> forse ora è partito a scaricare
<prato> alessandro_: quindi potresti fare anche sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<Riccardone> finito ?
<Riccardone> installato ?
<prato> ti lascio nelle mani di Riccardone, notte!
<Riccardone> http://www.alfonsoprisco.com/wordpress/linux-conquista-lo-spazio/
<Riccardone> anvedi ahò!!!
<alessandro_> si si Riccardone
<alessandro_> son riuscito ad installarlo
<alessandro_> ora ci butto su la iso
<alessandro_> e poi faccio partire la iso da live
<alessandro_> te potresti seguirmi nell'installazione percaso
<alessandro_> solo l'inizio
<alessandro_> perchè io dovrei reinstallare ubuntu però ho paura di fare casini
<alessandro_> nel senso che ho anche akltri dischi
<alessandro_> e non vorrei che succedesse guai seri
<Riccardone> ok, proviamo
<Riccardone> ho poca autonomia però ...
<Riccardone> arriviamo all'installazione del grub e partizionamento dei dischi poi nanna :)
<alessandro_> guarda l'ho già buttata in usb riavvio e arrivo
<alessandro_> ok al partizionamento ok
<alessandro_> conta che ho la home separata
<alessandro_> riavvio e arrivo
<Riccardone> ok
<alessandro_> eccomi Riccardone
<Riccardone> alessandro_ : allora ocme va ?
<alessandro_> sono in live ora
<Riccardone> ok, che distro vuoi mettere ?
<alessandro_> 12.04
<alessandro_> ma sono con quella
<alessandro_> ubuntu 12.04
<Riccardone> Ubuntu ? Kubuntu o Xubuntu o Lubuntu ?
<Riccardone> ok
<Riccardone> lancia l'installer
<alessandro_> scelgo la lingua
<Riccardone> ok, poi l'orario il fuso etc
<alessandro_> poi scheda dopo preparazione...
<Riccardone> sei in rete cablata o wifi ?
<alessandro_> rete cablata
<alessandro_> devo mettere la spunta su aggiornamenti
<Riccardone> perfetto, usa anche la possibilità di installar aggiornamenti durante l'installazione ..
<Riccardone> esatto :)
<alessandro_> installa software di terze parti
<alessandro_> anche quello?
<alessandro_> oppure lascio stare
<Riccardone> si
<Riccardone> mettilo mettilo così ti ritrovi l'encoding mp3, i divx etc etc
<alessandro_> scheda sucessiva
<alessandro_> tipo installazione
<Riccardone> manuale
<alessandro_> metto altro?
<Riccardone> si
<alessandro_> bene ora...
<Riccardone> ti chiede "disco completo" "partiione manuale" o qualcosa del genere giusto ?
<alessandro_> si si
<Riccardone> ora dovresti vedere la varie partizioni che hai ...
<alessandro_> sono dentro al gestore di partizioni
<Riccardone> ok cosa vedi?
<Riccardone> una barra verde con /sda1 ?
<alessandro_> sdb
<alessandro_> premetto una cosa
<alessandro_> io ho du dischi
<alessandro_> uno ho installato sia ubuntu che win 8
<Riccardone> e l'altro ?
<alessandro_> e l'altro lo tengo come salvataggio dati
<Riccardone> ok
<Riccardone> però non mi spego lo /sdb ..
<alessandro_> quindi l'altro non devo assolutamente toccarlo
<Riccardone> comunque, secondo te /sdb è quello che contiene Win8 e Ubuntu ?
<alessandro_> ti  faccio un cattura schermata
<Riccardone> ok
<alessandro_> dove la posto
<Riccardone> mandamenla in DCC
<alessandro_> sono con firefox
<Riccardone> riccardone@gmail.com
<alessandro_> ma c'è un imagebin
<Riccardone> eh ?
<alessandro_> http://imagebin.org/259603
<alessandro_> va li e la vedi
<Riccardone> ok
<Riccardone> selezione /dev/db5 e poi clicca su "Elimina"
<Riccardone> lo stesso per /sdb7 e /sdb6
<Riccardone> così liberi lo spazio
<alessandro_> guarda che c'è la home anche
<Riccardone> ok, ma la /home non l'hai backuappata ?
<Riccardone> io di solito uso SOLO due partizioni per Linux, una di SWAP e una per il SO
<alessandro_> cosa vuol dire backuppata
<Riccardone> presi tutti i file e salvati su chiavetta usb a d esempio :)
<alessandro_> io dovrei avere la home separata
<Riccardone> ok, allora dove può stare la /home ? su /sdb5 o /sdb7 ?
<alessandro_> si ma non riesco a capire se ho la home separata?
<alessandro_> e quello che non riesco a ricordarmi
<Riccardone> si, in questo caso hai la /home separata, ma non so a cosa serva ...
<Riccardone> ok, ma se apri un file manager sulla home li vedi i file ?
<alessandro_> per queste cose basta solo che installa il sistema operativo e mi mantiene tutti i dati
<Riccardone> ok, dimmi cosa c'è scritto nel file /etc/fstab
<alessandro_> su un file manager si
<Riccardone> credo che la /home tu ce l'abbia su /sdb5 (solo&Mb occupati ...)
<Riccardone> ma dammi conferma con /etc/fstab
<alessandro_> io sono andato su computer
<alessandro_> file system
<alessandro_> cartella etc
<alessandro_> file fstab
<alessandro_> giusto?
<Riccardone> giusto
<Riccardone> che c'è scitto dentro ?
<Riccardone> aprilo con gedit
<alessandro_> overlayfs / overlayfs rw 0 0
<alessandro_> tmpfs /tmp tmpfs nosuid,nodev 0 0
<Riccardone> e basta ?
<Riccardone> mmm
<alessandro_> "/dev/sdb6 swap swap defaults 0 0"
<Riccardone> poi ?
<alessandro_> e l'ultimo senza virgolette
<alessandro_> basta
<Riccardone> se dai il comando mount da terminale che ti dice ?
<alessandro_> ascolta devo montare la home?
<Riccardone> esatto
<alessandro_> il comando per montarla?
<Riccardone> mount -t auto /dev/sdb5 /home
<alessandro_> Riccardone:  il comando per montare la home separata cosa devo mettere?
<Riccardone> e vediamo se /sdb5 è la home
<alessandro_> quindi mount "sdb5"
<Riccardone> no, "mount -t auto /dev/sdb5 /home"
<Riccardone> ma se dai SOLO il comando mount che cosa ti dice ?
<alessandro_> una serie di rcose lunghe
<Riccardone> dimmi
<Riccardone> non trovi un riferimento a /home ?
<alessandro_> no
<alessandro_> solo con mount no
<alessandro_> con il comando che mi hai dato
<Riccardone> allora ancora non sappiamo chi è la /home
<Riccardone> la devi montare in qualche modo
<Riccardone> prova col comando che ti ho detto
<alessandro_> con il comando di prima mi dice mount: è possibile solo per root
<Riccardone> ah, ok, allora "sudo mount -t auto /dev/sdb5 /home"
<alessandro_> ok ora è montata in teoria
<alessandro_> vado in fstab
<Riccardone> no, vai in home
<Riccardone> che file troiv ?
<Riccardone> trovi
<Riccardone> quelli che avevi solitamente nella /home ?
<Riccardone> adesso se dai il comando mount che ti dice ?
<Riccardone> trovi un riferimento a /home ?
<alessandro_> "/dev/sdb5 on /home type ext3 (rw)"
<alessandro_> questo dicevi?
<Riccardone> esatto
<Riccardone> adesso, secondo te, in /home ci sono i file della /home ?
<Riccardone> oppure quelli del vecchio SO ?
<Riccardone> cioè dentro a /home che c'è ?
<alessandro_> quelli del vecchio in teoria
<Riccardone> l'albero delle cartelle di /home qual'è ?
<Riccardone> tipo /home/etc, /home/home etc
<Riccardone> oppure /home/vecchi file della home ?
<alessandro_> penso /home/etc
<Riccardone> c'è ad esempio /home/bin
<Riccardone> o /home/dev ?
<alessandro_> io sono con file manager
<Riccardone> certo
<Riccardone> dentro la /home che vedi ? mi posti una foto ?
<alessandro_> apro computer->file sytem->home
<Riccardone> si
<alessandro_> dentro ci sono altre cartelle
<Riccardone> e che cartelle ci sono ?
<alessandro_> bin boot
<alessandro_> ....
<Riccardone> perfetto
<Riccardone> quindi /sdb5 è la partizione col vecchio SO :)
<Riccardone> smontala con 'sudo umount /home'
<alessandro_> sicuro che sdb5 che ha il s.o
<Riccardone> si
<Riccardone> puoi verificare e montare sdb7
<Riccardone> così sei sicuro che quella è la vera /HOME :)
<alessandro_> ok ho provato
<Riccardone> che ti dice adesso /home ?
<alessandro_> l'ho montata e in effetti
<Riccardone> non hai più le cartelle boot, bin, dev etc giuto ?
<alessandro_> esatto
<Riccardone> quindi /dev/sdb5 = vecchio s.o.
<Riccardone> smonta dev/sdb7 adesso
<alessandro_> poi da terminale gli ho dato 'sudo umount /home'
<Riccardone> ok
<Riccardone> adesso nell'installer seleziona /dev/sdb5
<Riccardone> fai "Modifica"
<Riccardone> seleziona il punto di Mount "/"
<Riccardone> spunta la casella "Formattare" e clicca su installa
<Riccardone> e dovresti aver fatto correttamente ...
<alessandro_> aspe un attimo su usare come cosa devo mettere
<Riccardone> Usare ????
<Riccardone> devi mettere il "/"
<alessandro_> non mi da la possibilita di mettere il punto di mount se prima non gli do il passo prima
<Riccardone> e quale è il passo prima
<alessandro_> uisare come: e c'è un menu a tendina
<alessandro_> con la possibilita di scegliere
<Riccardone> che ti fa scegliere ?
<alessandro_> file system ext4 journalist
<Riccardone> ext4
<Riccardone> file system ext4 journal va bene
<Riccardone> è l'ultimo uscito
<alessandro_> con journalist
<Riccardone> si
<Riccardone> abbiamo 10 minut prima che mi si chiudano le palpebre ...
<Riccardone> 8)
<alessandro_> ok quello ho fatto
<alessandro_> poi
<alessandro_> non devo toccare sbd7
<Riccardone> hai selezionato il mount point / ?
<alessandro_> si si su sbd5 si
<Riccardone> no, non toccare sdb7
<Riccardone> perfetto, ora spunta la casella "Formattare" relativa a sdb5
<alessandro_> e gli ho dato formatta su sbd5
<Riccardone> perfetto
<Riccardone> ora clicca su installa
<alessandro_> ok partito su installa
<Riccardone> sta installando?
<alessandro_> si si
<Riccardone> ok, tra una mezz'ora avrai il nuovo SO funzionante
<alessandro_> quando sarà installato
<Riccardone> ci metterà un po' con gli aggiornamenti forse
<alessandro_> vedo subito la home nel nuovo s.o
<Riccardone> ovvio
<alessandro_> speriamo
<Riccardone> altrimenti la monti come hai fatto adesso
<Riccardone> poi semmai modifiche /etc/fstab per farlo in automatico ad ogni avvio ...
<Riccardone> ok,
<Riccardone> vado a nanna
<Riccardone> sarebbero 50€ per la prestazione, ma stasera sono troppo stanco :)
<Riccardone> notte
#ubuntu-it 2013-05-31
<andrea_> Buonasera
<andrea_> Ho scaricato dal sito nVidia i driver per la mia VGA una 8400GS, ora il fatto è che non so come installarli dato che il file è un file .run.
<glpiana> ola
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<andreaderoni> Ho fatto un pasticcio con libreoffice. Ho cominciato a installare la versione 4.0.3 e mentre era in installazione mi sono accorto che non era la versione a 64 bit che volevo installare su un AMD athlon.
<jester-> andreaderoni: quindi?
<andreaderoni> Ho abortito l'installazione, ho cercato di cancellare tutto con apt-get remove --purge libreoffice.+
<andreaderoni> ma poi la nuova istallazione non va avanti con errore per il fatto che
<andreaderoni> ci sono versioni per due architetture diverse
<jester-> condpkg -l ||grep libreoffice vedi i pacchitti installati e poi con sudo dpkg --purge li togli
<andreaderoni> ho verificato con locate che dopo il purge restano file di libreoffice sparsi.che devo fare?
<jester-> andreaderoni: ma non avevi rimosso quello di serie?
<andreaderoni> si
<andreaderoni> con remove purge
<andreaderoni> non sono molto esperto
<jester-> fai il controllo con dpkg
<andreaderoni> che differenza fa fra remove purge e dpkg purge?
<jester-> locate individua files non centra niente con la verifica installato o no
<jester-> che purge toglie tutto o quasi
<jester-> non purge lascia filess
<jester-> poi dovresti fare anche sudo apt-get autoremove per pulire bene
<andreaderoni> si lo avevo fatto
<andreaderoni> tu hai detto di fare dpkg --purge
<jester-> a parte il fatto che se rimangono librerie e foiles d configurazione non disturbano , prendo solo apazio
<andreaderoni> cosa fa alora remove --purge?
<jester-> quello che fa dlkg --purge
<jester-> dpkg
<andreaderoni> lo avevo fatto ma il problema è rimasto
<jester-> si col comando che hai dato non hai rimosso una sega
<jester-> leggi quello che ho scritto sopra circa dpkg
<andreaderoni> pensvo allora di usare locate per scovare i pezzi rimasti ed eliminarli a mano, che ne dici? c'è di meglio penso
<andreaderoni> bene, grazie, ora rileggo con calma
<jester-> andreaderoni: dpkg -l | grep libre
<jester-> andreaderoni: poi purghi i pacchetti libre che trova con --purge nome esatto pacchetti
<jester-> se non metti il nome esatto non funza
<andreaderoni> bene, grazie, ora mi metto al lavoro
<lupusimprobus> Ciao
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> ho provato a impostare un tasto con xbindkeys-config, ma non viene riconosciuto da GetKey, nel senso che non succede niente
<cristian_c> come posso controllare il riconoscimento dei tasti?
<cristian_c> Qualche idea?
<rugge_> Ciao a tutti! Io e un mio amico abbiamo problemi a conntettere due computer (un mac e un asus entrambi con ubuntu) via bluetooth... c'è per caso qualcuno che sappia aiutarci :-)? grazie in anticipo!
<cristian_c> rugge_, usi blueman o gnome-bluetooth?
<rugge__>  Ciao a tutti! Io e un mio amico abbiamo problemi a conntettere due computer (un mac e un asus entrambi con ubuntu) via bluetooth... c'è per caso qualcuno che sappia aiutarci :-)? grazie in anticipo!
<cristian_c> lol
<densing> buongiorno a tutti, vorrei aumentare la luminosità dello schermo, come si fa? grazie anticipato
<cristian_c> densing, con il tool gestore di energia
<cristian_c> o alimentazione
<cristian_c> o cme si chiama
<cristian_c> *come
<densing> grazie cristian, ci provo
<cristian_c> mi pare si chiami 'Schermata e blocco' ora
<Tunix_> Buon giorno ragazzi :)
<Tunix_> Non c'è la presenza di scheda di rete su un pc, che monta MoBo AsRock H77m.... c'è la possibilità che non ci sia la presenza di driver per quella scheda di rete? :(
<cristian_c> Tunix_, lshw -C network
<cristian_c> Tunix_, posta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | Tunix_
<ubot-it> Tunix_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> domanda numero 2
<cristian_c> da un po' di tempo, i tasti volume non funzionano più bene (però gho riscontrato lo stesso problema anche con un'altra tastiera)
<cristian_c> il toggle funziona a metà, nel senso che se lo premo una volta si disattiva l'audio e se lo premo nuovamente però non si riattiva
<cristian_c> Qualche idea?
<jester-> cristian_c: miii sei tastiere scrause dipendente?
<jester-> lol
<cristian_c> jester-, non sono scrause
<cristian_c> la seconda che ho detto no, sicuramente
<jester-> saranno vecchie se non sentono piu bene i tasti
<cristian_c> jester-, in realtà li sentono
<cristian_c> quello non è un problema
<cristian_c> è a livello di sistema
<cristian_c> operativo
<jester-> se su winz va è l'os
<cristian_c> c'è qualcosa che non va e non riesco a capire cosa
<cristian_c> jester-, npon ho la possiblità di provare
<cristian_c> jester-, per la tastiera esterna va installato tutto l'accrocchio su winz
<cristian_c> cd
<cristian_c> lol
<mat__> salve
<massy> salve
<massy> salve
<marvin__> ciao, dovrei aggiornare la chiavetta huawei e 1800. sulle istruzioni c'è scritto che lo si può fare solo col microsoft...è vero??
<remix_tj> marvin__: che vuol dire aggiornare?
<Samul> ciao a tutti
<Samul> sul mio PC ho la doppia scheda grafica, nvidia optimus e intel integrata. come faccio a sapere, quando avvio un'applicazione, se la nvidia è installata e se viene usata?
<Samul> ehi...?
<almaidinajad> ciao a tutti mi potete aiutare con l'audio di raring? c'è un pannello di equalizzazione da qualche parte?
<harry> ciao
<Guest32531> chiedo aiuto
<Guest32531> c'e qualcuno ?
<roht> ! domanda | Guest32531
<ubot-it> Guest32531: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Liink> Sera
<Guest32531> sera
<Guest32531> volevo sapere dove posso comprare nuova versione 13.04 ?
<roht> è gratis
<roht> comprati una rivista di informatica "linux magazine"
<Guest32531> ma nn voglio scaricare
<roht> e la trovi gratis
<roht> l'ultima rivista di "linux magazine" ha il dvd di ubuntu 13.04
<Guest32531> si trova dove ? il giornalaio ?
<roht> certo
<Guest32531> ok
<Guest32531> ma e facile ?
<roht> humm
<Guest32531> caricarla ?
<roht> questo dipende dalle tue conoscenze
<Guest32531> ok
<Guest32531> un po lo so...
<roht> l'installazione non è difficile
<Guest32531> ok
<roht> appunto dipende dalla tua formazione
<Guest32531> capito
<Guest32531> grz mille
<Guest32531> compro subito allora
<roht> ti sto chiamando di là
<almaidinajad> mi aiutate con l'audio del sistema?
<gab_> ciao. Qualcuno sa come mettere le opzioni per creare file tramite tasto desteo del mouse?
<fes> [wireless] alla lista delle reti wireless rilevate da ubuntu manca una rete (quella di casa mia). Questo mi accade solo da ubuntu su un computer. Se sullo stesso computer accedo con windows, allora la rete si vede e ci si connette.
<fes> Da linux ho provato connettermi come se fosse una rete nascosta, ma non ha funzionato lo stesso. Cosa posso fare?
<uait> ciao
<uait> devo estrarre una gif da un video con gimp, e ho installato gap (gimp animation package da terminale, sudo apt-get install gimp-gap), ma una volta che vado in extract video range mi da questo errore: Errore di esecuzione per la procedura "gimp-file-load": Tipo file sconosciuto
<uait> ho già provato sia file mp4 che avi
<cri> ciao
<fedebio> ciao a tutti ho un problema molto serio...ho scaricato ubuntu due anni fa nella versione 11 ho fatto l'upgrade alla 13.04 lts e ho poi messo il desktop di gnome...scaricando un aggiornamento però riavviando il computer non riesco più ad accedere a nulla,neanche attraverso la modalità grafica d'emergenza
<fedebio> ora ho riscaricato l'immagine di ubuntu per tentare di salvare i file importanti e formattare la partizione (nell'altra ho win)...c'è un'altra soluzione??
<uait> jester- tu che te ne intendi, mi sai aiutare?
<jester-> uait: non me ne intendo
<jester-> fedebio: come hai avanzato
<fedebio> sudo apt-get update
<fedebio> ho sempre fatto così
<jester-> fedebio: update non fa nessun avanzamento
<fedebio> poi mi ha chiesto di riavviare...e riavviando mi si apre il tema a righe di gnome e basta...
<fedebio> aaaahhhh l'avanzamento di versione??
<fedebio> tramite il gestore aggiornamenti...
<jester-> fedebio: aggiorna solo il database dei repo e nemmeno upgrade e dist-upgrade avanzano se non cambi il sources.list
<fedebio> si ma il problema è un altro al momento...praticamente ho il desktop vuoto...mi ci aveva fatto con unity ho tentato di resettare compiz...ora però....non si apre più nulla....
<almaidinajad> Come faccio a ripristinare i valori di default audio in Raring?
<jester-> fedebio: parti in ripristino, al menu attivi la rete, poi vai in root e dai sudo apt-get update  poi sudo dpkg --reconfigure -a e quindi  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<fedebio> ci provo...grazie!
<jester-> almaidinajad: nel senso?
<almaidinajad> jester-, non capisco perché ma l'audio nel mio raring è più veloce ed ha una tonalità più elevata del normale
<fedebio> grazie jester adesso chiudo win e ci provo...mi scrivo tutto...
<jester-> almaidinajad: alsamixer
<jester-> fedebio: exit per uscire dalla tty
<fedebio> ah un'altra cosa mi sono ricordato...dando l'update...non mi rinnova 6 pacchietti...mi sembra che ci sia scritto "gdk" o qualcosa del genere che manca
<jester-> fedebio: dai i comandi che ti ho scritto
<almaidinajad> jester c'è modo di cancellare le impostazioni audio ed eventuali pacchetti e reinstallare tutto?
<jester-> almaidinajad:  non serve a nulla
<jester-> almaidinajad: regola alsamixerem guarda nelle impostazioni audio, installa pavucontrol e usalo
<almaidinajad> ed allora come faccio jester? alsamixer mi fà cambiare i volumi dei vari canali invece io ho i toni alti sparati ed il pitch aumentato, lo sento
<flexsus> sera a tutti
<flexsus> :)
<flexsus> qualcuno puo' aiutarmi?
<Riccardone> flexsus che problemi hai ?
<prato> flexsus: hai voglia.... dica
<flexsus> non so come funziona questa chat, posso scrivere qui o devo chiamarvi in chat
<flexsus> ok
<flexsus> sono alle prime
<flexsus> armi con ubuntu
<prato> scrivi qui
<flexsus> stavo provando a testare la mia rete
<flexsus> quando faccio lo scan della wifi
<flexsus> funziona eth1
<prato> scrivi il problema su una riga non spezzarlo
<flexsus> quando provo a fare sudo walsh -i mon0
<flexsus> mi da errore
<flexsus> dice che il comando walsh non c'e
<jester-> flexsus: intendi reti wifi<'
<flexsus> si
<flexsus> se provo ad andare in monitor mode
<Riccardone> flexsus : che distro hai ?
<jester-> flexsus: la wifi ti funza?
<flexsus> si funziona
<flexsus> ho la 12.04
<jester-> flexsus: come lo fai lo can
<jester-> scan
<flexsus> sudo airmon-ng start wlan0
<flexsus> sudo airmon-ng check kill
<flexsus> sudo ifconfig wlan0 down sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode monitor sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<flexsus> sostituendo wlan0 con eth1
<jester-> flexsus: lo scan delle wifi si fa con sudo iwconfig wlan0 scan , aircrack è ot qui
<flexsus> che vuol dire ot
<jester-> flexsus: comunque devi avere una scheda che supporta iol monitor mode
<jester-> ot = off topic
<flexsus> capito
<jester-> se non lo supporta perdi tempo
<flexsus> come faccio a saperlo
<flexsus> ?
<jester-> quando la mandi in monitor dovresti vederlo
<flexsus> se la mia scheda supporta il monitor mode
<flexsus> mi dice
<flexsus> set mode (8B06)
<flexsus> se faccio iwconfig eth1 mode monitor
<flexsus> mi da quel errore
<flexsus> set mode (8B06)
<jester-> che centra eth1
<flexsus> perchè con eth1 si collega in wi-fi
<flexsus> non con wlan0
<jester-> flexsus: forse dovresti andare su sito aircrack e vederti il manuale
<flexsus> al di la di aircrak se devo settare la scheda wifi
<flexsus> è errore questo procedimento?
<Riccardone> Mmm .. eth1 a casa mai significa Rete Cablata
<Riccardone> wlan0 = WiFi
<flexsus> ho un adsl di alice
<flexsus> e mi collego in wifi
<jester-> flexsus: se iwconfig vede la wifi non c'è da settare
<Riccardone> allora qualcosa non va nell'interfaccia di rete
<jester-> Riccardone: c'è qualche driver wifi che la fa eth1
<flexsus> ma non dovrebbe essere wlan0 al posto di eth1
<Riccardone> noon puoi andare in wlan con eth0 o eth1
<flexsus> eth0 è scollegata
<jester-> flexsus: ma ti colleghi in wifi o no
<flexsus> si
<jester-> e allora dov'è il problema
<Riccardone> jester- : vorrebbe andare in monitor mode con la eth1 ...
<flexsus> che quando faccio iwconfig eth1 mode monitor non va
<Riccardone> ma non credo sia possibile :)
<flexsus> da quel errore
<flexsus> se faccio iwconfig wlan0 mode monitor mi dice no such device
<Riccardone> ci credo ...
<jester-> flexsus: quello è un problema di aircrack
<Riccardone> ifcofig cosa ti restituisce ?
<Riccardone> ifconfig
<jester-> se iwconfig la vede come eth1 eth1 devi usare
<Mattia> Ciao a tutti
<Mattia> CIao jester
<fedebio> jeste rieccomi...dando l'attivazione della rete dalla modalità ripristino non riesco più ad uscire e se prima di attivare la rete vado in root mi dice che dpkg--reconfigure è un comando non preciso....
<jester-> flexsus: serve mi pare airmon per mandarla in monitor
<Riccardone> jester- : certo e poi inceppa nell'errore
<jester-> ma se non leggi ilman
<jester-> mica ci va con ifconfig o iwconfig
<flexsus> ok provo a leggere il manuale
<Riccardone> per andare in monitor mode serve airmon
<Mattia> Raga esiste un programma tipo Plop Boot Manager?
<Riccardone> ma non credo sia possibile andare n monitoring con una eth0 o eth1 ...
<jester-> Riccardone: non interessa come si chiama
<Riccardone> interessa e come
<flexsus> come resetto la wifi
<jester-> Riccardone: dipende dal driver
<Mattia> Raga esiste un programma tipo Plop Boot Manager?
<flexsus> adesso non va più in wifi
<jester-> flexsus: leggiti il man di aircrack
<jester-> frega no se eth1 o altro
<jester-> flexsus: il comando è questo airmon-ng start eth1
<Mattia> Raga esiste un programma tipo Plop Boot Manager?
<jester-> ma devi avere aircrack installato
<fedebio> ho deciso...riscarico l'immagine di ubuntu...poi prendo i file importanti...e formatto la partizione di ubuntu per rimettercelo da capo...in teroria mandando il cd live mi legge i file che ho sulla partizione di ubuntu no??
<jester-> Mattia: che sarebbe?
<Mattia> Cosa?
<jester-> Plop Boot Manager
<Mattia> è un Boot personalizzato
<jester-> per cosa
<Mattia> permette il boot da usb
<Mattia> per windows per metterci su ubuntu
<Mattia> ma a me non funziona
<Mattia> e volevo sapere se ne esiste
<Mattia> un altro
<jester-> c'è grub di serie
<Mattia> ma non per ubuntu
<jester-> installando lo mette e fa partire tutti gli os che trova installati
<Mattia> io voglio installare ubuntu ma ho windows 2000 pro
<jester-> Mattia: e dove sta il problema
<Mattia> in che senso?
<Mattia> grub parte anche su windows
<Mattia> ??'
<jester-> nel senso che se installi ubuntu accanto a winz avrai grub che fa il boot a scelta di entrambi
<Mattia> si ma il mio problema sta nel boot
<Mattia> non va il floppy e non ho il cd
<Mattia> ma l'usb ha windows acceso la prende il peccato che il boot non la supporta
<jester-> il boot di cosa scusa
<Mattia> il boot l'avvio il programma per scegliere il sistema operativo
<jester-> Mattia: te lo mette sul disco
<Mattia> Grub???
<jester-> quando fai il boot avrai un menu
<Mattia> e posso scegliere la chiavetta
<Mattia> ??
<jester-> Mattia: e cosa ci metti sulla chiavetta
<Mattia> ci metto ubuntu
<jester-> forse non hai le idee chiare
<Mattia> o lubuntu
<Mattia> e lo installo da li
<Mattia> :)
<Mattia> aspe stiamo in chat privata
<jester-> ma se il pc  non supporta il boot usb non la vede
<Mattia> ma con plop boot manager la vede
<jester-> ma dentro a winz
<Mattia> ascolta jester
<Mattia> il peccato è che  il mio pc
<Mattia> come boot mette floppy
<Mattia> e io il floppy ce lo ho
<jester-> cd?
<Mattia> però quando accendo win e cerco di mettere il floppy
<Mattia> no il cd no
<Mattia> dovrei metterlo
<Mattia> nel pc a breve
<Mattia> oppure compro un case e lo installo dall'altro pc
<Mattia> un case per l'HD
<jester-> Mattia: no floppy no cd no boot usb
<Mattia> esatto
<jester-> i miracoli non esistono
<Mattia> però ploppy lo posso installare da pc
<Mattia> mi dice che c'è un file mancante però
<jester-> si ma la boot poi che fa
<Mattia> aspe
<Mattia> riavvio il pc e ti dico che mi dice
<Mattia> il portatile
<jester-> Mattia: se non hai floppy cd o boot da usb non c'è nulla da fare
<Mattia> ok
<Mattia> aspe
<Mattia> il pc mi dice
<biscotto> buona sera
<Mattia> il seguente file è danneggiato o manca directory principale windows 2000 sistem 32 ntoskrnl.exe
<Mattia> sera
<biscotto> una domanda se posso
<biscotto> c'e quialcuno che sa se con questo programma
<biscotto> posso collegarmi con la chat di tiscali
<flexsus> jester
<flexsus> scusami
<flexsus> un ultima domanda
<flexsus> ho modificato manualmente il file interfaces
<jester-> flexsus: file inerfaces non va toccato
<flexsus> come faccio a ripristinare quello precedente
<jester-> ti è venuta la fissa di eth1?
<flexsus> lo so' da adesso.....purtroppo
<flexsus> già
<flexsus> e adesso non và più la wifi
<jester-> interfaces deve avere solo le due righe relative a lo
<jester-> rimetti come era prima
<flexsus> eh.... appunto...
<flexsus> come era prima
<flexsus> ???
<flexsus> auto lo
<flexsus> se non erro
<jester-> con solo le due righe per lo
<flexsus> ma il resto...0
<flexsus> e per eth0 ?
<jester-> auto lo
<jester-> iface lo inet loopback
<flexsus> ?
<jester-> poi fa nm
<flexsus> che devo scrivere? auto lo
<jester-> cosi come ho scritto
<jester-> le 2 righe
<jester-> flexsus: sempre fare una copia dell'originale prima di modificare
<flexsus> o posso salvare
<almaidinajad> ciao enzotib. mi sai dire come posso ripristinare le impostazioni dell'audio?
<akis24> sera
<spikey> ciao, vorrei chiedere una info riguardo la mia scheda wifi
<spikey> ho una scheda wireless usb e la domanda è: come mai ogni volta che la collego, il kernel gli assegna sempre un nome diverso? cioè wlan1, wlan4, ecc... ? esiste un modo per evitare questa casualità del nome?
<marc-> ciao a tutti
<marc-> a chi posso chiedere
<marc-> per un problema con ubuntu su penna usb
<akis24> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<marc-> ????????
<marc-> ok
<robinhood> ciao raga
<marc-> ubuntu su chiavetta usb  fatto con unebooting non parte
<robinhood> mi serve aiuto
<marc-> mi da un messaggio syslinux con schermata nera
<marc-> e cursore lampeggiante
<robinhood> io non ce l ho piu il vursore
<robinhood> cursore
<akis24> robinhood: hai winz 8 per caso ?
<marc-> no ho win 7
<robinhood> no...
<robinhood> e da un belpo che avevo linux
<robinhood> avevo installato la 12.04 appena uscita e ho perso ilpc
<ugone> marc-, hai provato a farlo con usb-creator-helper?
<robinhood> all inizio ho usato un pad mi se rotto anche quella e vorrei rianimare il pc
<akis24> robinhood: controllato che l'iso scaricata sia corretta ? md5sum ..
<marc-> no ugone non ho provato
<robinhood> ne ho cambiata piu di una....
<robinhood> ho provato anche la 10...
<robinhood> con l usb
<ugone> controlla che l'md5 della iso sia buono e poi prova con quello
<robinhood> ma non lo reinstalla...
<robinhood> scusa che e?
<robinhood> md5?
<akis24> robinhood: è una verifica che il file scaricato non contenga errori
<robinhood> non sono molto esperto anche se linux ce l ho da un paio d anni...
<ugone> marc-, lo troverai come creatore dischi di avvio
<robinhood> altro problema...ora sono con wind7 di un mio amico...
<marc-> ma dove lo trovo puoi darmi un link
<marc-> ugone
<robinhood> ma devo far qaulcosa prima di mettere l immagine in chiavetta o la metto dentro e basta'
<robinhood> ?
<ugone> marc-, non ti serve link lo hai già installato se usi ubuntu
<marc-> no ubuntu devo installarlo su chiavetta per una live bootable da usb
<ugone> ora stai usando win?
<marc-> e si
<ugone> ok
<ugone> marc-, prova allora con multisystem
<marc-> ugone ho provato ora con usb creator
<marc-> ma nulla riavvio
<marc-> messaggio syslinux 4.04 edd 2011-04-18 copyright .... h.peter anvin et al
<marc-> sono da una settimana
<marc-> non riesco afrlo partire in nessun modo
<VVF> buona sera, avrei un problema di assegnazione di un indirizzo ip statico su un server ubuntu...qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<VVF> ho provato a configurare la scheda di rete, ma ora pare addirittura scomparsa dalla barra >.<
<VVF> help me please :(
<c_> ciao
<darioasroma> ciao ragazzi ho un problema con lo scroll di xubuntu, come si pu; risolvere
<darioasroma> il problma consiste nel fatto che attivando lo smooth scroll , in firefox questo risulta tutto tremolante
<darioasroma> ho provato anche a fare un regisgtrazione del desktop da kazam cos= ve la facevo veedere, ma poi portata su windows si vede tutto bene
<VVF> qualcuno sa come abilitare la scheda di rete?
<darioasroma> ma non c-[ nessuno stasera_
<ale> sera a tutti
<ale> come devo fare perchè ubuntu mi prenda la home separata in automatico?
<piddu> ciao a tutti
<prato> ciao
<adolfo> Ciao ...
<adolfo> ho problemi a usare un ricevitore usb per ubuntu
<adolfo> su ubuntu 12.10
<adolfo> Linux usr 3.2.0-44-generic
<adolfo> il ricevitore e il prof 7500
<cristian_c> adolfo, di cosa?
<cristian_c> adolfo, ma su quantal non c'è il kernel 3.5?
<adolfo> ho un problema con un ricevitore sat usb il prof 7500
<cristian_c> adolfo, perché hai il kernel sbagliato?
<adolfo> in che senso sbagliato ? non sono ancora esperto del mondo linux
<adolfo> uname -r = 3.2.0-44-generic
<cristian_c> adolfo, che nella 12.10 c'è il kernel 3.5, non il 3.2
<cristian_c> adolfo, apri un terminale e digita: lsusb && lsusb -t
<adolfo> può essere la 12.04 allora
<cristian_c> adolfo, lsb_release -a
<adolfo> si infatti ....Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS
<adolfo> nella cartella dev ho la cartella dcb con 4 file dentro
<adolfo> dvb
<cristian_c> adolfo, cartella dev?
<cristian_c> quale cartella?
<darioasroma> ciao belli, c'è tanta differenza in velocità tra il kernel 3.5 e 3.8??
<cristian_c> darioasroma, no
<adolfo> ovvero quando collego la periferica ho dentro dev /dvb/adapter0/
<adolfo> dentro 4 file demux0 dvr0 fronted0 net0
<darioasroma> ok ciao cristian_c alla fine ho visto che kde era un pò un macello da sistemare e xfce mi dava un problemino di scroll.. alla fine istallo ubuntu e gli metto su cinnamon.. e vado sul sicuro .. che dici?
<darioasroma> cinnamon lo usavo anche in passato e mi soddisfaceva abbastanza..anche se non era velocissimo perlomeno non mi dava nessun probelma
<adolfo> nel kafeine non riesco a vedere la periferica
<cristian_c> adolfo, digita il comando che ti ho indicato
<cristian_c> darioasroma, non saprei
<adolfo> usrp@usr:~$ lsusb && lsusb -t
<adolfo> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<adolfo> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<adolfo> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<adolfo> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub
<darioasroma> ah ok.. vabbè sentì ho un dubbio.. diciamo che  a me piace un sistema stabile quindi sarei per le LTS.. se mettessi invece l'ultima, sacrificando la stabilità a lngo termine del sistema, avrei grandi vantaggi in più col nuovo kernel?
<cristian_c> darioasroma, dipende
<darioasroma>  cristian_c  da cosa?
<cristian_c> da cosa cerchi nel nuovo kernel
<cristian_c> adolfo, su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | adolfo
<ubot-it> adolfo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<darioasroma> è un netbook, intel atom n570 dual-core (ma ne legge 4) 1.66ghz e 1 gb ram.. dimmi tu
<darioasroma> dal nuovo kernel cercherei solo maggiore reattività
<darioasroma> nient'altro
<cristian_c> darioasroma, la reattività la trovi nel sisteam
<cristian_c> *sistema
<cristian_c> darioasroma, la pesantezza è legata al de
<darioasroma> ok.. grazie..
<darioasroma> senti ma linux-mint è sempre ubuntu?
<cristian_c> darioasroma, inoltre puoi installare un nuovo kernel anche sulla release corrente
<cristian_c> darioasroma, no
<cristian_c> altrimenti si chiamarebbe *buntu
<cristian_c> *chiamerebbe
<darioasroma> ok grazie.. allora mi sa che vado di ubuntu 12.04 e gli metto cinnamon
<cristian_c> lol
<adolfo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5721173/
<cristian_c> adolfo, http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/DVBWorld_DVB-S_2102_USB2.0
<darioasroma> cristian_c scusa, un'altra cosa.. io anche prima avevo ubuntu con cinnamon e cinnamon si era portato dietro pochissima robba essendo un fork di gnome.. e quindi già tutto soddisfatto... se invece mettessi xubuntu e poi cinnamon sarebbe diverso il discorso di portarsi dietro robba?
<cristian_c> adolfo, questo è uno dei device che ho rilevato
<darioasroma> così potrei alternare cinnamon e xubuntu che tanto unity non lo uso
<cristian_c> adolfo, hai collegato un altro dispositivo che non ha i driver
<cristian_c> ma non so cos'è
<cristian_c> darioasroma, non saprei
<cristian_c> darioasroma, controlla le dipendenze di cinnamon
<darioasroma> ok grazie mille, scusami se ti ho rotto così tanto ;) ahah grazie sei stato gentilissimo
<adolfo> ho usato una similare procedura per il prof 7500 ....questa non vedo la compatibilità
<adolfo> questa non ho avuto problemi : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5721188/
<adolfo> la periferica e questa :  Bus 001 Device 004: ID 3034:7500
<cristian_c> adolfo, ok, i driver sono già installati
<cristian_c> adolfo, questa cos'è: Bus 001 Device 002: ID 203a:fff9  ?
<adolfo> si questa e sempre attiva
<cristian_c> non so cos'è
<adolfo> potrebbe essere la webcam integrata
<cristian_c> adolfo, digita: dmesg | tail
<cristian_c> dopo aver collegato il dispositivo alla porta usb
<adolfo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5721203/
<cristian_c> adolfo, scollegalo, ricollegalo e ridigita il comando
<cristian_c> darioasroma, se guardi le dipendenze, puoi capire se ti tira dietro roba di gnome
<darioasroma> c'è io so per certo che su unity ne tira dietro poca.. adesso non so su xfce quanta ne tira
<adolfo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5721204/
<cristian_c> darioasroma, appunto, controlla tra le info del pacchetto
<cristian_c> non sto scherzando
<darioasroma> sisi ho capito.. non sono capace.. purtroppo
<darioasroma> non è per cattieria è.. nella vita reale mi occupo di tutt'altro che informatica..
<cristian_c> adolfo, scollegalo e digita: lsusb
<cristian_c> darioasroma, come installi cinnamon
<darioasroma> dal repo
<cristian_c> ?
<darioasroma> aggiungo il repo e poi lo installo
<adolfo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5721216/
<cristian_c> link?
<darioasroma> https://launchpad.net/%7Egwendal-lebihan-dev/+archive/cinnamon-stable
<cristian_c> adolfo, allora quell'altra è la webcam forse, di cui ti mancano i driver
<cristian_c> adolfo, invece il ricevitore è attivo
<adolfo> se lo collego hai visto il log
<adolfo> ovviamnete su win funzia tutto
<darioasroma> cristian_c dopo aver isto che kde era troppo complicato istemare tutto volevo passare a xubuntu, e avevo un problemino anche lì.. e quindi ho ripiegato su cinnamon.. se sei così paziente possiamo provare a  vedere il problemino su xubuntu?
<cristian_c> darioasroma, http://ppa.launchpad.net/gwendal-lebihan-dev/cinnamon-stable/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages
<cristian_c> adolfo, un attimo che controllo
<darioasroma>  cristian_c  grazie.. ma sia se lo installo su unity che su xfce si porta dietro solo quei pacchetti?
<adolfo> spulciando qua e la mi pareva che funzionava bene con il 2.6.8.16 mi pare
<adolfo> ho provato a installare come tuner enigma e kaffeine ...ma non trovano la periferica
<cristian_c> adolfo, assodato che i driver ci sono, occorre capire come usarlo
<cristian_c> adolfo, ho trovato delle discussioni in merito al tuo device
<adolfo> sto provando anche scan-s2
<adolfo> con risposta :ERROR: initial tuning failed
<cristian_c> darioasroma, Depends: gir1.2-atk-1.0, gir1.2-clutter-1.0, gir1.2-cogl-1.0, gir1.2-coglpango-1.0, gir1.2-freedesktop, gir1.2-gdesktopenums-3.0, gir1.2-gdkpixbuf-2.0, gir1.2-glib-2.0, gir1.2-gmenu-3.0, gir1.2-gtk-3.0, gir1.2-json-1.0, gir1.2-muffin-3.0, gir1.2-networkmanager-1.0, gir1.2-pango-1.0, gir1.2-soup-2.4, gjs (>= 1.29.18), gnome-bluetooth (>= 3.0.0), libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.12.4), libc6 (>= 2.7), libcairo2 (>= 1
<darioasroma> sia se lo metto su ubuntu che xubuntu?
<cristian_c> darioasroma, queste sono le dipendenze
<darioasroma> ok grazie
<darioasroma>  cristian_c  possiamo provare  avedere il probelma su xubuntu?
<cristian_c> darioasroma, sì
<cristian_c> adolfo, se vuoi te le linko in query
<adolfo> non ho capito
<adolfo> non vorrei che ci vuole una patch
<darioasroma> grazie.. su xubuntu praticamente è tutto ok e perfetto.. se non fosse che c'è un grande problema nello scroll.. credo che il problema sia dovuto proprio a xfce e non tanto alla mia scheda grafica in quanto ho erificato su due miei pc, uno con intel GMA e uno con intel HD 3000.. praticamente il problema è presente solo nello scroll di firefox e quando si scroll gli oggetti della pagina iniziano ad ondeggiare e tremolare tutto
<darioasroma> ho visto che se su firefox disabilito lo smooth scroll il problema ovviamente non c'è più.. mentre con lo smooth scroll attivo non riesce a scrollare per bene, ma trema tutto..
<cristian_c> adolfo, secondo me, dovrebbe andare con kaffeine
<cristian_c> darioasroma, soltanto su firefox?
<adolfo> heee lo pensavo anche io
<darioasroma> sisi perchè cì'è lo scroll continuo
<darioasroma> ma ti dico anche un'altra cosa che a te che sei esperto ti dirà molto
<adolfo> il kaffeine del repository ...va bene o c'è ne sono di varianti
<darioasroma> ho provato dalla live a registrare il dektop registrando questa strnezza come prova per farla vedere a voi.. poi l'ho riveduta e in effetti lo scroll faceva schifo, esco dalla live, entro su windows, guardo lo stesso video su window s e si vede tutto ok
<cristian_c> adolfo, io opterei per quello dei repo
<adolfo> difatti e quello installato
<cristian_c> darioasroma, è una gma, giusto?
<cristian_c> adolfo, spiega cosa fai quando apri kaffeine
<darioasroma> sìsì, am come ti ho detto l'ho provato anche sul mio secondo pc che è intel hd 3000 e lo fa anche lì
<cristian_c> darioasroma, su quali ambienti desktop?
<darioasroma> sembra veramente mentre scrolli come se i caratteri sono su un onda e ondeggiano.. kde non me lo fa questo, neanche unity e neanche cinnamon
<darioasroma> lo fa solo su xfce e lxde
<darioasroma> il fatto è che sdeppure io ti mandassi il video tu lo vedresti ok.. perchè come ti ho detto mentre ero sulla live il videoera fedele all'orginale, poi prtato u windows si  vede perfetto il video
<adolfo> kaffeine -tv digitale -canali - nel riquadro sorgente non c'è nulla
<cristian_c> uhm
<darioasroma> il fatto è che sdeppure io ti mandassi il video tu lo vedresti ok.. perchè come ti ho detto mentre ero sulla live il videoera fedele all'orginale, poi prtato u windows si  vede perfetto il video [00:05] <adolfo> kaffeine -tv digitale -canali - nel riquadro sorgente non c'è nulla
<cristian_c> adolfo, kaffeine va configurato, prima
<adolfo> ovvero
<cristian_c> darioasroma, quali ambienti desktop usi?
<cristian_c> !kaffeine
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'kaffeine'
<cristian_c> lol
<adolfo> ma nel configura televisione ?
<darioasroma> ho sempre usato cinnamon.. ma ne volevo mettere uno piu fluido come xfce
<darioasroma> anzi
<darioasroma> ho usato per un anno anche gnome shell...e lì il problema non vi era
<cristian_c> adolfo, http://userbase.kde.org/Kaffeine/it
<cristian_c> darioasroma, su quali de hai il problema?
<cristian_c> attualmente
<darioasroma> ti ho detto, xfce e lxde.. il problema dello scroll.. pensa che su kde neanche c'era
<darioasroma> ho visto invece che NON c'è su: unity, cinnamon, kde, gnome shell
<cristian_c> adolfo, quindi, devi configurare prima il dispositivo su kaffeine
<cristian_c> darioasroma, bene, opta per un de in cui non si verifica il problema
<cristian_c> e vivi felice
<cristian_c> :)
<darioasroma> è infatti volevo provare kde, e li ho quell'altro problema :'( mi è rimasto solo unity che mi fa schifo e cinnamon
<adolfo> non vedo la periferica ...
<cristian_c> darioasroma, e non puoi risolvere il problema su kde?
<darioasroma> praticamente mi sonogiocato lxde e xfce per lo scroll... kde per i font.. tutti i migliori DE sono finiti
<cristian_c> adolfo, lancia kaffeine da terminale o posta qualche schermata
<darioasroma> cristian_ non sapevamo come fare.. ricordi?
<cristian_c> darioasroma, mi dai il link sul forum?
<darioasroma> di kde ?
<cristian_c> sì
<darioasroma> scusa non ti ho più risposto lì, perchè stavo per accantonare l'idea di kde in quanto poi ho vissto che il problema dei font oltre a libreoffice si stava verificando anche sul file manager, ma non nella normale apertura , ma solo in quello che si apre quando ilbrowser richiede i salvataggi
<Niko82> buonasera
<darioasroma> link kde http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=343162
<darioasroma> e qui ne avevo aperto anche uno per xfce http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=53&t=557049
<adolfo> ho visto le foto esempio di configurazione nel link che mi hai dato ....ma mi manca la finestra della periferica dvb
<Niko82> mi serve una dritta: sono nuovo di Ubuntu e non tanto esperto..ho una stampate HP photosmart b010 e non so come installare il programma dal CD..ho provato su Wine ma non m riconosce le periferiche USB
<adolfo> non la vede  !!!!
<adolfo> ho provato anche kaffeine in root
<cristian_c> adolfo, lancialo da terminale
<adolfo> fatto uguale
<cristian_c> darioasroma, io controllerei, kde è un ottimo de, completo e personalizzabile
<darioasroma> e infatti.. però boh.. come facciamo?
<cristian_c> adolfo, su pastebin
<cristian_c> darioasroma, un suggerimento te l'avevo dato
<darioasroma> sto diventando pazzo a forza di provare DE.. per ora l'unico che non mi dà nessun probelma è cinnamon... ma non è prorio il massimo come DE
<darioasroma> si mi avevi detto di aprire da terminale e vedere
<darioasroma> ho visto che si apre all'inizio
<cristian_c> darioasroma, che problemi hai con cinnamon?
<cristian_c> darioasroma, quindi non logga il salvataggio delle impostazioni?
<darioasroma> nessuno.. ma è lentino..se riuscissi a mettere lxde o xfce o kde staserei su un altro pianeta
<darioasroma> no cristian
<darioasroma> il problema era diverso
<cristian_c> Niko82, la colleghi
<adolfo> mi sono dimenticato di dire che sto usando con parallel su imac I5
<cristian_c> Niko82, e dovrebbe funzionare
<cristian_c> darioasroma, a questo punto, meglio mate
<adolfo> ma per ora tutte le perfiferiche connesse sono riuscito a farle girare
<darioasroma> praticamente dopo che salvavo il mio font mi sballava tutto il rendering, allora io eliminavo quel file .fontconfig e risolvevo dapperttutto tranne che in libreoffice
<cristian_c> darioasroma, però non so se è affetto dal problema dello scroll
<Niko82> si per funzionare funziona..ma senza il programma HP del CD non vedo i livelli dell'inchiostro
<darioasroma> si cristian, anche mate ha sto rpobelma dello scroll.. ti giuro sto diventando matto.. li ho provati tutti
<cristian_c> adolfo, sarebbe meglio evitare la macchina virtuale
<adolfo> ma per ora ripeto ......non ho trovato nessuna differenza ...che su un portatile con ubuntu installato
<cristian_c> Niko82, jester- è esperto di hp
<cristian_c> Niko82, hai seguito il wiki di ubuntu?
<adolfo> poi probabilmente vengo smentito per questo problema
<cristian_c> Niko82, viene spiegato come installare hplip
<Niko82> sto cercando anche sul forum infatti..vedrò di fare questo tentativo
<cristian_c> darioasroma, allora non ti resta che risolvere il problema del font su kde
<adolfo> adesso vado grazie ...per ora..
<cristian_c> darioasroma, è la cosa migliore
<adolfo> saluti ...notte...
<darioasroma> cristian, comunque il problema dello scroll è solo con  lo scroll continuo su firefox.. disattivandolo nessun problema.. ma non credi pure tu che disattivare lo scroll continuo ti togli molto piacere nella naigazine?
<cristian_c> Niko82, non sul forum, sul wiki
<Niko82> ah ok ^_^ grazie cristian_c
<cristian_c> darioasroma, io non sapevo ci fosse neanche questa opzione dello scroll
<cristian_c> quindi vivo felice
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> !hplip | Niko82
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'hplip'
<cristian_c> !hp | Niko82
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'hp'
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> Niko82, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/Hp
<darioasroma>  cristian_c  risolvere il probòlema su kde è un'impresa senza fine.. anche perchè non ho ricevuto molti aiuti a parte i tuoi.. a questo punto io direi che sarebbe da decidere più tra: 1) xfce, ambiente stabile, leggerissimo, bello, ma devo usare firefox (che uso tantissimo) senza scroll continuo oppure 2) cinnamon, nessun problema, ma lento e a volte si impalla
<cristian_c> darioasroma, secondo te lo scroll continuo è attivo di default?
<darioasroma> si credo di si
<cristian_c> uhm
<darioasroma> comunque vai in impostazioni
<cristian_c> darioasroma, io non uso firefox
<darioasroma> ah ok
<cristian_c> darioasroma, stesso problema con altri browser
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> tipo chormium
<cristian_c> *chromium
<darioasroma> solo firefox ha lo scroll continuo
<darioasroma> no?
<cristian_c> darioasroma, io utilizzo chromium
<cristian_c> darioasroma, e non ho problemi di scrolling
<Niko82> perfetto..grazie cristian_c domani ci lavorerò su e ti farò sapere ;)
<darioasroma> a meno che non installi estensioni o smanetti in "flags" non c'è in chromium
<darioasroma> praticamente lo scroll continuo ti dà più l'effetto tablet.. mentre senza hai lo scroll che scende a pezzettini
<cristian_c> darioasroma, beh, allora non la vedo come una grossa mancaza
<cristian_c> non è così
<cristian_c> darioasroma, è un pc desktop?
<cristian_c> *mancanza
<darioasroma> no
<darioasroma> netbook
<cristian_c> darioasroma, anch'io uso il portatile
<cristian_c> e scrollo benissimo
<cristian_c> non a pezzetti
<cristian_c> darioasroma, dammi una pagina lunga
<darioasroma> facebook ahahah
<darioasroma> comunque in chromium io infatti per lo schroll continuo usao questo
<darioasroma> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/chromium-wheel-smooth-scr/khpcanbeojalbkpgpmjpdkjnkfcgfkhb
<cristian_c> darioasroma, per scorrere in modo veloce e fluido io uso le proprietà del touchpad
<cristian_c> darioasroma, sui touchpad vecchi c'è lo scorrimento verticale, su quelli nuovi ci sono gesture apposite
<darioasroma> sisi
<darioasroma> lo so
<darioasroma> ma scende sempre a scatti se non attivi quello continuo
<darioasroma> installa quell'estensione  e vedi la differenza
<cristian_c> darioasroma, con la tastiera io uso anche pagsu e paggiù per andare molto veloce
<darioasroma> hai presente lo scroll sui mac?? quello!
<cristian_c> darioasroma, con il touchpad non scrollo a scatti
<cristian_c> per niente
<darioasroma> senti sennò pensavo un'altra cosa
<cristian_c> darioasroma, ho provato adesso, do un colpetto e scende da solo
<darioasroma> mettiamo caso che io installo ubuntu con cinnamon no?
<cristian_c> quindi funza
<cristian_c> darioasroma, quindi non riesco a capire il problema con lo scroll
<cristian_c> non devo neanche continuare a scrollare
<cristian_c> basta una spinta e arriva in fondo
<darioasroma> guarda fidati.. cè l'opzione su firefox per attivarlo o disattivarlo
<darioasroma> quindi disattivando non puo andare
<darioasroma> senti siccome cinnamon l'arei installato su ubuntu con unity no?
<darioasroma> allora pensao
<darioasroma> perchè non installo xubuntu e cinnamon su xubuntu così li ho tutti e due visto che sono indeciso???
<darioasroma> solo che potrebbe dare problemi cinnamon su xubuntu?
<darioasroma> su ubuntu con unity non m ne dava
<darioasroma> intendo in base a robba che si prota dietro
<darioasroma> scusami davvero ma non sono in grado di vederlo
<darioasroma> non mi occupo proprio di informatica.. mi ci dedico giusto un pò nel tempo libero
<cristian_c> darioasroma, ripeto, dipende dalle dipendenze
<cristian_c> qualche pacchetto di gnome l'ho visto
<cristian_c> ma non ho una visione completa di quello che potrebbe installare
<cristian_c> dei pacchetti da installare
<cristian_c> darioasroma, comunque, provaci, non credo sia una tragedia
<darioasroma> perchè alcune olte avevo provato a mettere xfce o kde su ubuntu e poi non sono più riuscito a toglierli
<darioasroma> perchè col comando inverso non si toglievano essendo un metapacchetto
<darioasroma> dici che con cinnamon è diverso per il fatto che lo porto da un repo esterno??
<darioasroma> magari col --purge repo ??
<cristian_c> darioasroma, sul wiki mi pare sia scritto come rimuoverli, controlla
<cristian_c> darioasroma, con cinnamon ti basta usare ppa-èurge
<darioasroma> ok
<cristian_c> *ppa-purge
<darioasroma> si non funzionavano nel wiki
<darioasroma> c'è magari io davo sudo apt-get install kde4
<darioasroma> poi davo sudo apt-get --purge remove kde4 e mi diceva che non era installato
<darioasroma> e dovevo togliere tutti i pacchetti a mano
<darioasroma> senti ma se provo a metterlo dalla live?
<cristian_c> !kde
<ubot-it> kde is Ambiente grafico predefinito di Kubuntu. ( http://www.kde.org/ ) - Guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Kde
<cristian_c> darioasroma, sicuro di aver letto il wiki?
<cristian_c> XD
<darioasroma> si giuro
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> non l'hai letto
<darioasroma> ah si è vero scusami
<darioasroma> con kde infatti sì
<darioasroma> ma con xfce e lxde ho trovato problemi
<cristian_c> -,-
<darioasroma> comunque c'era robba che restava e mi ritrovavo doppioni
<darioasroma> tipo 2 gestori di foto, 2gestori file, 2 task manager, 2 screen capture
<darioasroma> e via dicendo
<cristian_c> darioasroma, il punto è che nelle pagine wiki di xfce e lxde non è scritto come disinstallare
<cristian_c> darioasroma, quindi, non avevi nulla da seguire
<darioasroma> appunto
<cristian_c> non so da dove hai preso le istruzioni per la disinstallazione
<darioasroma> però avevo provato a dare il comando ionverso come ti aevo detto
<darioasroma> capito??
<cristian_c> darioasroma, il punto è che ti mancano quelle informazioni
<cristian_c> darioasroma, quindi la cosa migliore è: contatta il Gruppo Documentazione per chiedere di aggiungerle
<darioasroma> appunto ti chiedevo se poi con cinnamon incorrevo in n casino simile
<darioasroma> oppure col fatto che è un repo esterno mi basta dare il purge del ppa anche se è un metapacchetto
<cristian_c> darioasroma, con cinnamon basta utilizzare ppa-purge
<cristian_c> come già ti ho detto
<darioasroma> anche se è un metapacchetto?
<cristian_c> la seconda che hai detto
<darioasroma> ok grazie
<cristian_c> darioasroma, il purge agisce sull'intero repository
<darioasroma> ora intanto sto provando a metterlo sulla live per vedere la robba che si porta dietro
<darioasroma> quindi qualsiasi pacchetto e libreria arrivata da quel repo?
<cristian_c> darioasroma, e ti suggerisco anche di contattare il gruppo doc per aggiungere quelle istruzioni
<darioasroma> okk
<cristian_c> darioasroma, che possono essere utili anche agli altri
<darioasroma> già
<cristian_c> mi riferisco alle pagine di installazione di xfce e lxde
<darioasroma> sisi ho capito
<cristian_c> non dovrebbe essere una cosa difficile
<cristian_c> roba di una riga o due
<darioasroma> ti ripeto la domanda precedente a cui non mi hai riposto
<darioasroma> quindi qualsiasi pacchetto e libreria arrivata da quel repo?
<cristian_c> darioasroma, ti ho già detto che ppa-purge ripristina tutto
<cristian_c> com'era prima dell'aggiunta del repo
<darioasroma> ok grazie
<darioasroma> senti
<darioasroma> ma c'è un modo per avviare un DE diverso su una live?
<cristian_c> darioasroma, non credo
<cristian_c> darioasroma, o meglio
<cristian_c> anzi, no
<cristian_c> per il semplice fatto che non è installato
<darioasroma> mmm
<cristian_c> sulla live è installato un solo de
<darioasroma> si ma l'ho messo io ora
<cristian_c> quindi anche andando nella pagina di login non ne troverai altri
<darioasroma> ho messo cinnamon su xubuntu per vedere come va prima di instalarlo così semmai poi faccio cos'
<cristian_c> a meno che non li installi
<cristian_c> ma è una live
<cristian_c> sulla live installi in ram
<darioasroma> ok..
<cristian_c> potresi provare con un logout
<darioasroma> vabbè almeno però posso vedermi la robba che si porta dietro no?
<cristian_c> darioasroma, io di solito lo vedo in synaptic
<darioasroma> non sono capace :(
<darioasroma> te l'ho già detto :(
<darioasroma> non è che sono pigro..
<cristian_c> in synaptic è facile
<cristian_c> darioasroma, guarda che ti ho dato pure il link
<cristian_c> rileggi il log
<darioasroma> si ma non ci capisco neinte
<darioasroma> senti una cosa
<darioasroma> quando dici che si porta dietro robba
<darioasroma> sono cose visibili come programmi o codice che non vedo e librerie che non vedo dal normale menù?
<cristian_c> darioasroma, scusa, ma l'avevo postato prima l'elenco delle dipendenze
<cristian_c> l'hai visto?
<darioasroma> sì
<darioasroma> erano due link no?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> ho proprio postato l'elenco dei pacchetti
<darioasroma> http://ppa.launchpad.net/gwendal-lebihan-dev/cinnamon-stable/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages
<cristian_c> Depends: gir1.2-atk-1.0, gir1.2-clutter-1.0, gir1.2-cogl-1.0, gir1.2-coglpango-1.0, gir1.2-freedesktop, gir1.2-gdesktopenums-3.0, gir1.2-gdkpixbuf-2.0, gir1.2-glib-2.0, gir1.2-gmenu-3.0, gir1.2-gtk-3.0, gir1.2-json-1.0, gir1.2-muffin-3.0, gir1.2-networkmanager-1.0, gir1.2-pango-1.0, gir1.2-soup-2.4, gjs (>= 1.29.18), gnome-bluetooth (>= 3.0.0), libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.12.4), libc6 (>= 2.7), libcairo2 (>= 1.10.0), libca
<cristian_c> (>= 0.94), libpulse-mainloop-glib0 (>= 1:0.99.1), libpulse0 (>= 1:0.99.1), libstartup-notification0 (>= 0.11), libx11-6, libxfixes3 (>= 1:5.0), libxml2 (>= 2.7.4), dconf-gsettings-backend | gsettings-backend, cinnamon-common (= 1.8.6-20130525044007-precise), cinnamon-control-center | gnome-control-center, caribou, cups-pk-helper, gnome-settings-daemon (>= 2.91.5.1), gsettings-desktop-schemas (>= 0.1.7), gnome-ico
<cristian_c> darioasroma, alcune robe gnome ci sono
<darioasroma> senti
<darioasroma> ho messo log out
<darioasroma> e ora mi da anche cinnamon come sessione
<darioasroma> peccato che mi chiede password e nickname
<darioasroma> e non esistono
<darioasroma> ok
<darioasroma> mi sono loggato da cinnamon dalla live :P
<cristian_c> darioasroma, ci sono
<cristian_c> ubuntu
<darioasroma> era xubuntu
<cristian_c> darioasroma, comunque, cinnamon lo puoi installare anche con l'opzione -no-recommends
<cristian_c> o simile
<cristian_c> darioasroma, in questo dovresti non portarti dietro roba inutile aggiuntiva
<cristian_c> *caso
<darioasroma> ok di alcune cose mi ritrovo dei doppioni
<darioasroma> cazzo non lo sapevo
<darioasroma> grazie
<cristian_c> darioasroma, ti suggerisco di aprire una discussione sul forum
<cristian_c> per cinnamon
<darioasroma> sisi ok
<darioasroma> cinnamon lo uso da tempo
<darioasroma> ma su ubuntu non mi creava così anti doppioni
<cristian_c> eh
<cristian_c> perch* condivideva applicazioni gnome
<cristian_c> darioasroma, una volta installato cinnamon, se sei soddisfatto, puoi rimuovere xfce
<darioasroma> a che scopo?
<darioasroma> per risparmiare spazio?
<cristian_c> nel caso xfce non ti servisse
<darioasroma> ok
<cristian_c> e per rimuovere i doppioni
#ubuntu-it 2013-06-01
<gabrix> ciao
<gabrix> qualcuno che puo' darmi una mano con un problema di risoluzione di ubuntu?
<gm-ubu> Ciao a tutti, ho installato kubuntu 12.04 su un pentium D  / Asrock 775dual-vsta / 768 RAM ma va in freeze dopo pochi minuti, consigli?
<gm-ubu> Va beh, mi autoconsiglio di provare un'altra distro.
<gm-ubu> Bravo, buona idea
<gm-ubu> Ciao
<lupusimprobus> ciao
<lupusimprobus> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<viper155> Salve non riesco a collegare gslaxy s3 (jelly bean 4.1.2) come memoria di massa a ubuntu 12
<viper155> Con android 2.3 nel menù impostazioni del cell c'era la voce abilita come unità fi massa ma ora non c'è più
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> ho acquistato un dispositivo della tp-link, il TL-PS310U
<cristian_c> sono riuscito a configurarlo e poi ho collegato la stampante al tp-link e l'ho aggiunta dalla finestra delle stampanti
<cristian_c> all'inizio sembra che stampi ma ad un certo punto si pianta
<cristian_c> Come posso risolvere?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<pietro98-albini> --> http://ducc.it/live <--
<pietro98-albini> --> /join #duccit <--
<pietro98-albini> Venite alla live della Debian/Ubuntu Community Conference!
<pietro98-albini> Vi aspettiamo!
<cristian_c> è un po' spammoso, pietro98-albini
<pietro98-albini> cristian_c, beh...
<cristian_c> al limite, nell'altro canale
<cristian_c> qui, supporto
<kendo> ciao
<kendo> qualcuno sa dirmi come installare lubuntu senza ambiente grafico?
<cristian_c> kendo, puoi installare la server
<cristian_c> kendo, oppure da cd minimale
<kendo> dal cd di installazione non si può?
<kendo> magari come installazione personalizzata...
<cristian_c> kendo, su ubuntu credo di no
<cristian_c> su altre distro penso di sì
<kendo> il motivo era poi lanciare l'installazione di LXDE da terminal e avere uno strumento per capire il tipo di problema che ho....perchè l'installazione mi si blocca quasi sicuramente per incompatibilità della scheda video....
<kendo> quando provo a lanciare l'installazione si blocca e "al volo" ho notato il messaggio starting load fallback graphics devices fail
<kendo> ma in quel modo non ho possibilità di intervenire
<kendo> forse l'unica soluzione può essere un minimal cd....come dicevi....
<cristian_c> kendo che pc è?
<kendo> un pentium III 500 mhz su asus p3v4x con matrox millenium g400
<kendo> 1,5 gb di ram
<kendo> chipset VIA
<cristian_c> kendo, hai provato con la versione alternate
<cristian_c> ?
<kendo> no
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !download
<ubot-it> download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<kendo> ah sarebbe prova senza installare?
<cristian_c> no
<kendo> cos'ha di diverso la versione alternate
<cristian_c> !torrent
<ubot-it> Per scaricare la nuova versione di Ubuntu 13.04 Raring Ringtail è preferibile usare i torrent: "Ubuntu" http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/ | "Kubuntu" http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/13.04/release/ | Per sapere come usare i torrent: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Transmission
<cristian_c> kendo, cambia la procedura d'installazione
<kendo> ma la distro è la stessa immagino
<cristian_c> kendo, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Generale
<cristian_c> kendo, sì, una volta installata, è identica
<cristian_c> cambia soltanto l'installer
<kendo> ottimo...e con questa versione posso installare l'ambiente grafico in un secondo momento?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> kendo, no
<cristian_c> lo installa automaticamente
<kendo> e perchè la versione alternate dovrebbe funzionare?
<cristian_c> kendo, hai visto l'ultimo link?
<cristian_c> kendo, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/DownloadTorrent
<kendo> si...installazione generale...c'è il link per la server immagino che debba partire da la...
<cristian_c> kendo, leggi e ci sono anche le immagini
<cristian_c> kendo, la grafica non è quella dekstop
<cristian_c> *dekstop
<cristian_c> *desktop
<cristian_c> ma da terminale
<kendo> beh la posso aggiungere dopo no?
<cristian_c> kendo, no, l'installer fa le stesse cose di quello della iso desktop
<cristian_c> kendo, ma come puoi vedere dalle immagini consuma meno risorse
<kendo> la versione più recente disponibile è la 12.10
<cristian_c> kendo, uhm, non hanno aggiornato la pagina wiki
<cristian_c> kendo, ma sul sito di ubuntu trovi anche la iso dell'ultima versione
<kendo> stiamo parlando sempre della alternate giusto?
<kendo> 13.04
<cristian_c> http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> kendo, te l'ho detto, cambia soltanto l'installer
<cristian_c> ma il sistema è lo stesso della deskop
<cristian_c> *desktop
<kendo> beh hai detto che la grafica non è la stessa ma cmq è un  ambiente grafico spero...
<cristian_c> kendo, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<cristian_c> kendo, la grafica dell'installer
<kendo> aaahhh
<cristian_c> del resto, basta che dai un'occhiata alle immagini della pagina wiki che ti ho linkato
<kendo> ok grazie allora
<cristian_c> kendo ti ho ripetuto che è identico il sistema, appena installato
<cristian_c> kendo, l'unico problema è che non lo puoi provare in live
<cristian_c> kendo, sull'alternate non c'è la modalità live
<cristian_c> soltanto installazione
<kendo> non è un problema  :)
<kendo> vabbeh porta pazienza sono un newbie
<cristian_c> kendo, la iso alternate è rimasta soltanto per lubuntu, prima c'era anche per tutte le altre versioni
<kendo> ah che fortuna allora....
<cristian_c> kendo, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<cristian_c> kendo, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Alternate_ISO
<cristian_c> kendo, http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/raring/release/lubuntu-13.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<cristian_c> kendo, questo è il file da scaricare
<kendo> si è lo standard pc 32 bit giusto?
<kendo> alternate...
<cristian_c> kendo, http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/raring/release/lubuntu-13.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<kendo> sul sito dice "The default "Desktop" installer requires 384-800 MB of RAM (depending on your selected options). If you have any problems, or if you're comfortable using a keyboard interface, try the alternate installer to install on computers with less RAM or a hard disk smaller than 4.3 GB. "
<cristian_c> kendo, la ram l'hai aggiunta tu
<kendo> si
<cristian_c> il problema forse deriva dal processore
<cristian_c> 800 Mhz
<kendo> no 500
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> peggio ancora
<cristian_c> kendo, fai una prova, comunque
<kendo> ci gira quello schifo di win xp pensavo che per una distro dedicata ai pc più vecchi non fosse così deprecabile a livello hardware....
<kendo> vabbeh...intanto provo con l'alternate...
<cristian_c> kendo lubuntu è paragonabile ad xp
<cristian_c> kendo, altrimenti punti su una disttro light
<cristian_c> *distro
<cristian_c> kendo, quindi, al di fuori del mondo ubuntu
<kendo> tipo puppy?
<cristian_c> kendo, è un esempio
<cristian_c> c'è anche bodhi linux
<cristian_c> kendo, e altre
<kendo> si sono moltissime....
<kendo> grazie, comunque...
<cristian_c> kendo, prova con l'alternate
<kendo> si.
<jester-> cristian_c:  dalla 13.04 alterante è soppressa
<kendo> la 13.04 c'è però
<jester-> nu
<kendo> come no l'ho appena scaricata
<jester-> devi usare la server e poi installare ubuntu-desktop
<jester-> o kaubuntu-desktop lubuntu xubuntu
<kendo> beh se non riesco con la alternate magari provo così
<jester-> a scelta
<kendo> anzi senza magari
<jester-> kendo: alterante3 a meno che abbiano cambiato ieri non c'è piu
<kendo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Alternate_ISO
<cristian_c> jester-, su lubuntu c'è ancora
<jester-> ah lubbunru
<cristian_c> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/raring/release/lubuntu-13.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<jester-> cristian_c: xubuntu?
<cristian_c> no
<kendo> vabbeh malinteso a parte è comunque una seconda via che posso seguire....
<cristian_c> kendo, c'è anche il cd minimale
<kendo> vero...
<cristian_c> prova con l'alternate
<kendo> dai provando qualcosa funzionerà
<kendo> spero
<jester-> kendo: alternate va di sicuro, a meno hai un pc molto vecio
<cristian_c> jester-, te ne intendi di cosi di rete?
<cristian_c> almeno un po?
<jester-> cristian_c: dipende da cosa
<cristian_c> ho un coso della tp-link che fa anche da print server
<cristian_c> jester-, l'ho configurato, ho aggiunto la stampante
<cristian_c> provo a sttampare ma si blocca subito
<cristian_c> cioè dopo poco
<jester-> cristian_c: rutter anche?
<cristian_c> jester-, non è un rutter
<cristian_c> è un coso che si collega al rutter via ethernet
<cristian_c> ha una porta ethernet per il rutter
<jester-> cristian_c: hai la rete in ip statico stampante compresa?
<cristian_c> una porta usb per la stampante
<cristian_c> jester-, sì, statico, ma non ho capito cosa significa lì'ip statico per la stampante
<cristian_c> jester-, il pc ha lìip statico
<cristian_c> *l'ip
<jester-> cristian_c: siamo sempre li. servirebbe un test in winz
<cristian_c> jester-, per la stampante non saprei
<cristian_c> jester-, come faccio a saperlo
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> jester-, posso provare, al limite
<jester-> cristian_c: se usb non ha ip
<cristian_c> jester-, la stampante si collega alla porta usb del coso
<cristian_c> jester-, viene tutto riconosciuto, infatti comincia anche a stampare
<cristian_c> ma si blocca
<cristian_c> dal pc lancio una stampa e arriva alla stampante
<jester-> cristian_c: penso che serva il pc accesso, o i driver dove li prende
<cristian_c> ma va in freeze dopo un po'
<cristian_c> fa finta di stampare
<cristian_c> jester-, nella procedura di aggiunta stampante ho selezionato i driver per la stampante
<cristian_c> jester-, altrimenti non partirebbe neanche la stampa
<jester-> e in localhost:631 deve essere configurarata visibile in rete
<cristian_c> jester-, non ho capito cosa va corretto nella configurazione del coso tp-link
<jester-> cristian_c: allora sarà il driver buggato
<cristian_c> jester-, penso di sì, controllo
<cristian_c> jester-, il driver credo sia lo stesso di quando la collego via usb al pc
<cristian_c> jester-, ma se non fosse visibile in rete, non credo che inizierebbe neanche a stampare
<jester-> prova in winz
<cristian_c> cosa che invece fa
<cristian_c> ok
<HIHIH> salve ragazzi
<HIHIH> ho un problema nell installazione di una roba
<HIHIH> quando lancio il programma ./autogen.sh mi da errore... (il file autogen.sh è presente nella cartella)
<HIHIH> perchè?
<a7x> dipende dall'errore
<a7x> comunque qui non diamo supporto sulla compilazione di software
<a7x> !chat | HIHIH
<ubot-it> HIHIH: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<HIHIH> a7x: ci sei su quella chat?
<a7x> non posso aiutarti, mi dispiace :)
<kendo> sto installando la alternate di lubuntu...vuole il firmware non libero rt2561.bin anche da dispositivo rimovibile....mi pare di aver capito che serve per la scheda di rete pci....qualche consiglio su dove reperirla?
<kendo> ho trovato questo link http://www.filewatcher.com/m/rt2561.bin.8192-0.html
<kendo> può essere attendibile?
<gabrix> ciao a tutti,c'è qualcuno online che puo' darmi una mano?
<gabrix> dopo la prima installazione di ubuntu 13.04 la risoluzione del monitor mi sta fissa a 1024x768. Ho provato ad usare tutti i driver che ci sono nvidia in sorgenti software a rotazione me nessuno mi risolve il problema dopo ogni singolo riavvio. In più è scomparsa tutta la dash per non parlare di tutta l'interfaccia grafica,compiz e unity ma quella posso sistemarla se riuscissi a riavere la risoluzione a 1280x800 aiutatemi per favore
<massy> mmm
<massy> ma la risoluzione si basa sul sistema operativo aperto??
<massy> gabrix:
<gabrix> non ho capito la domanda
<gabrix> massy
<massy> gabrix: intendo questo risoluzione ce lai solo sul grub o anche su ubuntu aperto?
<gabrix> si beh apro ubuntu,loggo , e sul desktop(totalmente vuoto perchè mi è saltata tutta l'interfaccia grafica unity/compiz) sono a 1024
<massy> ok
<gabrix> sul grub penso di averla anche
<gabrix> male
<massy> allora a memoria ti dico
<massy> impostazioni di sistema/monitor
<massy> io farei così
<massy> e setto la risoluzione la
<gabrix> perchè per esempio  la scritta ubuntu quella tutta "colorata" e graficamente bella non la vedo più al loading infatti ho la scritta ubuntu 13.04 con i puntini bianchi
<massy> non lo so
<massy> io sto usando ubuntu 12.04
<gabrix> eh massy,mi piacerebbe farlo da la ma andando su monitor ho disponibile solo 800x600 e 1024x768 :(
<massy> asp
<massy> un secondo
<gabrix> quando invece la massima ( e la migliore per girare) del mio notebook è 1280x800 16:9
<massy> mah forse è i driver della scheda video
<massy> hai provato a usare driver aggiuntivi su impostazioni di sistema?
<gabrix> probabile,ma li ho provati tutti ,a scendere ho selezionato e riavviato ogni singolo tra quelli disponibili  e nessun risultato
<gabrix> ci avevo pensato anche io ai driver
<massy> fai na prova: impostazioni di sistema/driver aggiuntivi
<massy> e faglieli cercare a linux
<gabrix> in che senso scusa
<gabrix> quando vado in quella linguetta mi appare una sfilza di driver che uno puo' decidere e applicare
<HIHIHIH> a7x: come back
<a7x> #ubuntu-it-chat
<gabrix> massy ci sei ancora?
<gabrix> dopo la prima installazione di ubuntu 13.04 la risoluzione del monitor mi sta fissa a 1024x768. Ho provato ad usare tutti i driver che ci sono nvidia in sorgenti software a rotazione me nessuno mi risolve il problema dopo ogni singolo riavvio. In più è scomparsa tutta la dash per non parlare di tutta l'interfaccia grafica,compiz e unity ma quella posso sistemarla se riuscissi a riavere la risoluzione a 1280x800 aiutatemi per favore
<cristian_c> gabrix, massy non c'è
<gabrix> ho visto
<cristian_c> 15:04:26 <gabrix> massy ci sei ancora?
<gabrix> comunque mi sa non sapeva come aiutarmi
<cristian_c> lol
<gabrix> il mio problema l'ho postato comunque
<cristian_c> gabrix, perché è scomparsa?
<cristian_c> gabrix, perché è scomparsa?
<cristian_c> scaricato driver dal sito?
<gabrix> no,praticamente lo utilizzavo tranquillamente,poi ho spento il pc che sono uscito di casa. Tornando, ho riacceso e è spuntato il problema (senza aver toccato niente tra l'altro)
<cristian_c> gabrix, mah
<cristian_c> gabrix, la cosa mi suona strana
<cristian_c> gabrix, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<akhilleus> ciao cristian_c
<akhilleus> ciao a tutti
<akhilleus> ciao ubot-it
<akhilleus> cristian_c sai se posso mettere un video come sfondo?
<cristian_c> akhilleus, boh
<cristian_c> forse gif
<cristian_c> akhilleus, a che scopo?
<cristian_c> forse immagini animate gif
<akhilleus> gif hanno bassa risoluzione vero?
<cristian_c> le gif sono una serie di immagini
<cristian_c> le puoi creare tu stesso
<akhilleus> beh mi piacerebbe vedere il video di mia figlia che giri di continuo
<cristian_c> akhilleus, sul desktop non ha molto senso
<akhilleus> ubot.it se mi aiuta x favore non ti mettere di mezzo stavolta
<cristian_c> non credo neanche l'abbiano fatto
<cristian_c> lol
<akhilleus> come le creo?
<akhilleus> ho 1 wallpapers?
<cristian_c> akhilleus, le gif?
<akhilleus> si si
<akhilleus> converto^?
<gabrix2> cristian c te lo posto da qua il cat perchè avevo difficoltà da questo che ha sti mille problemi e ti scrivevo da un altro pc
<gabrix2> allora il cat delle sources.list è questo
<cristian_c> akhilleus, con imagemagick
<gabrix2> # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 13.04 _Raring Ringtail_ - Release i386 (20130424)]/ raring main restricted  # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to # newer versions of the distribution. deb http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring main restricted deb-src http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring main restricted  ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the ## distribution. deb http://it
<akhilleus> ma devo convertire?
<cristian_c> !paste | gabrix2
<ubot-it> gabrix2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> gabrix2, usa pastebin
<akhilleus> ecco bravo ubot-it gioca con gabrix2
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> akhilleus, crei la gif a partire da immagini statiche
<gabrix> non fai ridere akhilleus
<cristian_c> lol
<akhilleus> ma perdo in risoluzione'
<akhilleus> ?
<cristian_c> akhilleus, no
<cristian_c> akhilleus, forse non hai capito il significato di gif
<akhilleus> si muove lo sfondo poi? si forse nn ho capito...
<cristian_c> akhilleus, le gif non sono altro che sequenze di immagini, immagini statiche
<cristian_c> akhilleus, vengono riprodotte le immagini in sequenza
<cristian_c> questa è una gif
<cristian_c> come per i cartoni animati, stesso principio
<akhilleus> si ma 1 stessa foto cosa farebbe?
<akhilleus> mandamene 1 così capisco
<akhilleus> la provo come sfondo io
<cristian_c> akhilleus, non ho capito cosa devo inviarti
<cristian_c> akhilleus, la prima cosa da fare è creare la gif
<cristian_c> poi bisogna vedere
<akhilleus> allora ti spiego io ho 1 foto di mia figlia se la trasformo in gif cosa faccio?
<akhilleus> o deve essere un video?
<cristian_c> akhilleus, le foto non si trasformano in gif. Le gif si creano a partire da una serie di immagini/foto
<cristian_c> akhilleus, non è importante, l'importante è che tu abbia una sequenza di immagini statiche
<akhilleus> ahhh ok capito adesso quindi mi servono immagini diverse...!
<cristian_c> akhilleus, anche simili/uguali
<cristian_c> akhilleus, l'importante è che sia una serie
<akhilleus> si ma non la stessa foto corretto?
<gabrix2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5722846/
<cristian_c> akhilleus, e queste vengono riprodotte in sequenza con la gif
<gabrix2> cristianc questo è sources.list
<cristian_c> gabrix2, io ho chiesto il comando completo
<gabrix2> ok un secondo
<cristian_c> akhilleus, una foto è una foto
<cristian_c> gabrix2, -,-
<cristian_c> akhilleus, non ha senso parlare di gif con una sola foto
<cristian_c> akhilleus, servono più foto
<gabrix2> ecco cristian c
<gabrix2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5722857/
<akhilleus> grazie cristian
<cristian_c> ubuntu-x-swat-x-updates-raring.list  xorg-edgers-ppa-raring.list.save xorg-edgers-ppa-raring.list
<cristian_c> gabrix2, perché l'hai nascosto?
<gabrix2> nascosto?
<cristian_c> eh
<gabrix2> che vuol dire nascosto?
<cristian_c> gabrix2, in questa riga c'è tutta la spiegazione dei tuoi casini
<cristian_c> gabrix2, che non mi avevi postato il risultato del comando
<cristian_c> akhilleus, dimmi se ce l'hai che ti do il comando
<gabrix2> lo stavo facendo in due parti poi mi sn ricordato che && ne fa due in una volta e nel secondo li ho fatti entrambi
<gabrix2> ma non l'ho nascosto
<gabrix2> comunque se il mio problema è qua come devo fare per risolvere?
<kendo> cristian la alternate ha funzionato ho installato lubuntu 13.04
<cristian_c> gabrix2, bastava digitare il comando che ti avevo dato
<akhilleus> no non le ho però le cerco e ti scrivo appena completo
<cristian_c> gabrix2, se ti indicano di digitare x, digita x
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> gabrix2, semplice, purghi i ppa che hai aggiunto
<cristian_c> kendo, visto?
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> kendo, come gira?
<gabrix2> sudo apt-get --purge cosa?
<cristian_c> !ppa | gabrix2
<ubot-it> gabrix2: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<cristian_c> !ppa-purge | gabrix2
<ubot-it> gabrix2: Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http :/ / www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<gabrix2> guardando quello che ti ho postato mi potresti dare il comando da immettere?
<kendo> bene ma ho bisogno di settare la connessione wi fi e credo anche i driver video visto che sto a 640x480
<kendo> con la connessione ho appena risolto!
<kendo> :)
<cristian_c> gabrix2, leggi il bot
<cristian_c> kendo, che scheda era?
<cristian_c> scheda video?
<gabrix2> ho letto ma non lo so fare
<cristian_c> kendo, come hai risolto per i wifi?
<darioasroma> ciao regà, quanto dura il supporto sulla kubuntu 13.04?
<darioasroma> aòòòòò cristiannnn ciaoooooo
<cristian_c> gabrix2, http :/ / www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<darioasroma> HO NOVITA'
<cristian_c> darioasroma, dura 9 mesi dall'uscita
<cristian_c> darioasroma, invece la 12.04 dura 5 anni dall0uscita
<darioasroma> ok grazie
<darioasroma> quindi devo cmabiarla alla 13.10?
<cristian_c> quindi, per il supporto lungo, una bella 12.04 LTS
<darioasroma> e infatti era quello che volevo
<cristian_c> darioasroma, fra 9 mesi puoi installare quello che vuoi
<darioasroma> però sai che ho scoperto?
<darioasroma> sono riuscito a fixare il problema dei font su kde
<cristian_c> darioasroma, come?
<darioasroma> sia nella 13.04 che in 12.04..
<darioasroma> solo che ho visto che la 12.04 di kubuntu ha il problema dello scroll continuo come xubuntu , mentre kubuntu 13.04 non ce l'ha
<gabrix2> ppa-purge comando non trovato
<kendo> durante l'installazione mi diceva che mancava un file di firmware non libero
<kendo> rt2561.bin
<kendo> l'ho scaricato e messo su una chiavetta usb ma non lo vedeva
<kendo> allora sono andato avanti senza
<darioasroma> cristian_c ma kde si aggiorna nelle distrubiozni o rimane a quella versione come con libreoffice?
<kendo> poi da ambiente lxde gli ho dato le impostazioni di connessione e si è connesso
<kendo> la scheda è una d-link
<kendo> sono stato fortunato diciamo...
<gabrix> cristian c mi dice ppa-purge comando non trovato
<cristian_c> gabrix2, devi installarlo
<cristian_c> kendo, scheda interna ralink?
<cristian_c> kendo, è una scheda wifi usb?
<akhilleus> http://imagebin.org/259803
<akhilleus> la grafica di questo xchet
<cristian_c> kendo, praticamente mancava il firmware
<cristian_c> kendo, non i driver, i file .bin sono firmware
<cristian_c> darioasroma, non è questione di de, ma si distro
<cristian_c> *di
<kendo> si
<kendo> il firmware per la scheda wi fi
<cristian_c> kendo, mi pare che il file .bin andasse copiato in /lib/firmware
<kendo> i driver video intendo
<cristian_c> kendo, ma comunque un pacchetto di firmware è presente nei repository e quindi basta installare il pacchetto
<cristian_c> kendo, mi pare si chiamasse linux-firmware
<kendo> infatti funziona già così
<kendo> gli ho solo dovuto dare ssid e pass phrase
<cristian_c> kendo, beh, poi vedrai
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> kendo, per la scheda video?
<cristian_c> kendo, non ricordo quale fosse
<kendo> si si ora arrivatro a questo punto ho una base su cui lavorare
<cristian_c> gabrix, installato?
<kendo> matrox millenium g400
<kendo> dual head
<kendo> ho scaricato i driver tempo fa
<kendo> li devo solo installarte
<kendo> llare
<cristian_c> kendo, le matrox sono schede sfigae
<cristian_c> kendo, insieme alle sis e alle via
<cristian_c> *sfigate
<cristian_c> cioè, le peggiori
<kendo> finora non mi ha dato nessun problema
<cristian_c> le peggio supportate su linux
<cristian_c> kendo, 600 x 400
<kendo> stiamo parlando di un acquisto del 1998 ti ricordo
<gabrix> si cristian ma ho rifatto il cat del sources.list.d e sono ancora
<gabrix> forse sbaglio a purgiare
<cristian_c> kendo, non devi scaricare driver,  a parte casi particolati
<cristian_c> *particolari
<kendo> ora sta a 640 x 480
<cristian_c> sono già inclusi nel kernel
<kendo> infatti
<gabrix> ppa-purge ppa:nomediquei3file
<darioasroma> cristian_c se faccio la root separata dalla home quando dorò fare l'avanzamento di versione perdo parecchia robba?
<gabrix> è sbagliato?
<cristian_c> kendo, pc della preistoria
<kendo> ora sto aggiornando il software
<kendo> devi essere giovane
<cristian_c> gabrix, che comando hai digitato
<cristian_c> kendo, stiamo parlando di ere informatiche lontane
<cristian_c> non ere umane
<akhilleus> cristian_c mi aiuti?
<cristian_c> un periodo umano breve corrisponde a un distanza informatica siderale :XD
<kendo> beh è proprio quella la sfida, prendere un pc del genere e farlo funzionare in maniera decente
<cristian_c> akhilleus, non ti aiutava mibofra?
<gabrix> sudo ppa-purge ppa:xorg-edgers-ppa-raring.list.save
<darioasroma>  cristian_c  quando devo avanzare di versione come la home separata dalla root perdo oparecchia robbaì?
<cristian_c> gabrix, quale file?
<akhilleus> é sparito mi sa che scherzano con ubot-it
<cristian_c> gabrix, non  va bene
<mibofra> akhilleus, so qui
<mibofra> cosa c'è :) ?
<akhilleus> mi aiuti a cambiare lo sfondo maledetto di xchat?
<cristian_c> gabrix, sudo apt-add | grep repository
<cristian_c> forse senza sudo
<akhilleus> http://imagebin.org/259804
<akhilleus> cambiare i colori di xchat
<kendo> 114,9 mb di aggiornamenti software....finirà stasera dopocena...lolù
<cristian_c> kendo, io lo rottamerei XD
<akhilleus> questo è penoso
<kendo> io no
<cristian_c> darioasroma, non ho capito niente :D
<kendo> lo uso come muletto
<cristian_c> akhilleus, vai nelle preferenze di xchat
<darioasroma> cristian_c intendo dire, se devo reinsallare una nuova versione in futuro, se ora faccio la home e la root separate, cosa perdo?? i programmi solo?
<cristian_c> kendo, il pc è vecchio, chissà quale connettivitò
<cristian_c> *connettività
<cristian_c> darioasroma, non è che perdi, ci guadagni
<akhilleus> ci sono
<gabrix> cristian apt-add comando non trovato
<cristian_c> darioasroma, i dati restano al loro posto, non dovrebbero esserci grosse conseguenze
<akhilleus> ma troppi quadratini
<cristian_c> lol
<akhilleus> avevo messo il nero e non si vedeva nulla
<darioasroma> cristian_c però i programmi devo riscaricarli ttti da capo perchè sono sulla root no?
<kendo> 801.g
<kendo> la scheda è recente
<cristian_c> gabrix, history | grep add-apt-repository
<akhilleus> quali numeretti cambio?
<cristian_c> darioasroma, ci sono anche opzioni per la reinstallazione o il ripristino
<cristian_c> del sistema
<gabrix> ok purgio adesso l'unico ppa che mi è comparso giusto?
<akhilleus> vorrei sfondo e scritture uguali e solo se mi scrivono un colore importante tipo "verde"
<cristian_c> darioasroma, e non scordarti che puoi customizzare una copia del tuo sistema con remastersys
<darioasroma> ok grazie
<cristian_c> darioasroma, in modo che non devi reinstallare i programmi
<cristian_c> !remastersys | darioasroma
<ubot-it> darioasroma: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema/Remastersys
<pietro98-albini> DUCC-IT: Ora in streaming! || http://ducc.it/live | join #duccit
<cristian_c> gabrix, sono due da purgare se non sbaglio
<cristian_c> gabrix, l'altro non so come l'hai aggiunto
<cristian_c> se non lo sai tu...
<kendo> piuttosto non mi fa vedere il progresso dell'aggiornamento software....
<gabrix> ho appena dato sudo ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<gabrix> e mi dice warning could not find package list for PPA cristian_c
<cristian_c> kendo, non dovrebbe
<cristian_c> kendo, sul mio lo fa
<cristian_c> kendo, magari posta una schermata
<cristian_c> gabrix, è attivato in sorgenti software
<cristian_c> ?
<gabrix> cristian_c si
<gabrix> tolgo la spunta e ridò il comando?
<akhilleus> cristian_c mi aiuti? sono nelle preferenze vorrei sfondo e scritture uguali e solo se mi scrivono un colore importante tipo "verde"
<akhilleus> o rosso
<kendo> ho rilanciato l'0aggiornamento....
<cristian_c> gabrix, a bene se è spuntato
<cristian_c> gabrix, posta su pastebin
<kendo> se fa troppo schifo lo rottamo e mi prendo un raspberry
<cristian_c> gabrix, hai cancellato file?
<cristian_c> kendo, secondo me, è un problema di firmware
<gabrix> cristian_c, non ho cancellato niente,visto che quel comando mi dava warning sono andato in sorgenti software e li ho rimossi "graficamente". Ho riavviato e adesso la risoluzione funziona è 1280x800. Il problema è che compiz/unity continuano a non comparire
<gabrix> mentre ti scrivo mi è appena comparso errore di sistema compiz si è fermato inaspettatamente
<kendo> su chromium va tranquillo
<gabrix> vedo se col dconf lo sistemo...
<cristian_c> gabrix, hai detto che c'era la spunta
<cristian_c> non che li avevi rimossi
<gabrix> si
<gabrix> e nel mentre che mi rispondevi li ho tolti
<cristian_c> gabrix, hai sbagliato
<cristian_c> come fa a purgarli se non li trova?
<gabrix> faccio un purge adesso quindi?
<gabrix> comunque cristian_c adesso ho la risoluzione buona e sono riuscito a resettare o ocmunque far ricomparire la dashboard a sinistra,le icone,insomma un po tutto unity/compiz. Adesso pero' ho paura che riavviando o comunque accendendo e rispegnendo tutto ciò scompaia nuovamente e torni punto e d'accapo: hai qualche consiglio da darmi?
<gabrix> o dirmi cosa devo fare ora insomma?
<cristian_c> gabrix, fai un riavvio e vedi
<cristian_c> semmai torna qui
<gabrix> (fra l'altro sono comparsi chili di errori da terminale ...)
<gabrix> ho "paura" cristian XD
<cristian_c> gabrix, riavvia
<gabrix2> cristian c guarda qua http://paste.ubuntu.com/5723002/
<gabrix2> sicuro che devo riavviare?
<gabrix> sto riavviando
<gabrix> cristian_c, come volevasi dimostrare risoluzione tornata a 1024x768 come prima
<gabrix> niente icone,niente dash nulla
<cristian_c> gabrix, aggiungi il ppa
<cristian_c> gabrix, e poi lo purghi
<gabrix> quale? puoi darmi i comandi esatti che ho paura di sbagliare ?
<cristian_c> gabrix, se avessi avuto paura prima, sarebbe stato meglio
<cristian_c> prima di fare i casini con i ppa
<cristian_c> grabrix, come hai aggiunto il ppa?
<cristian_c> *gabrix
<gabrix> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<gabrix> credo così può essere?
<cristian_c> gabrix, lo devi saperetu
<cristian_c> gabrix, l'hai installato tu prima
<cristian_c> gabrix, credo che sia giusto
<cristian_c> gabrix, ma chi ti ha detto di installare il ppa?
<cristian_c> non dico ora
<gabrix> ho letto una guida
<cristian_c> -,-
<gabrix> probabilmente sbagliata....comunque allora adesso che faccio ridò questi comandi
<cristian_c> sul wiki di ubuntu?
<gabrix> e poi faccio il purge?
<cristian_c> gabrix, fai la stessa cosa di quando l'hai aggiunto la prima volta
<gabrix> forse un utente sul forum che mi ha rimandato alla wiki....non ricordo
<cristian_c> gabrix, sì
<gabrix> va bene faccio la stessa cosa
<roastbeef> salve a tutti, mi dispiace interrompere :)
<Riccardone> raostbeef : con questo nick non disturbi affatto :)
<roastbeef> lol
<cristian_c> lol
<roastbeef> qualcuno ha notato che usando zenity, per messaggi particolarmente lunghi, l'altezza del box aumenta?
<gabrix> ok adesso purgio?
<cristian_c> gabrix, sì
<roastbeef> ho cercato in giro ma c'è poca roba
<gabrix> ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<gabrix> ok
<cristian_c> ?
<dspitalia> salve
<cristian_c> roastbeef, boh
<dspitalia> ho bisogno di un aiuto
<cristian_c> !aiuto | dspitalia
<roastbeef> è come se per ogni spazio inserito venisse inserito anche una new line
<ubot-it> dspitalia: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cristian_c> roastbeef, boh, leggi il man
<Riccardone> rastbeef : non ti posso aiutare :(
<roastbeef> lol minimo... fatto da un pezzo :)
<dspitalia> ok il mio software centre si è bloccato
<gabrix> mi da errore di nuovo: warning could not find package list for PPA: ubuntu-x-swat x-updates
<cristian_c> roastbeef, posta lo script
<gabrix> (comunque per la cronaca cristian_c questo problema di risoluzione me lo dava ancor prima di aver messo sto PPA)
<roastbeef> basta questo: zenity --info --text="a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a"
<cristian_c> gabrix, infatti ne hai due di ppa XD
<cristian_c> roastbeef, e quindi?
<gabrix> ?
<cristian_c> xorg-edgers-ppa-raring.list
<cristian_c> non c'è soltanto xswat
<gabrix> comunque non me li fa purgiare come ti ho scritto...non capisco perchè
<roastbeef> cristian_c: come e quindi? è normale che ti ritrovi una box alta mezzo schermo perchè ci sono una decina di spazi?
<cristian_c> roastbeef, quindi li converte in newline
<cristian_c> gli spazi
<cristian_c> ?
<gabrix2> sudo ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates  Updating packages lists PPA to be removed: ubuntu-x-swat x-updates Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: ubuntu-x-swat x-updates
<roastbeef> è come se per ogni spazio aggiungesse anche newline
<cristian_c> gabrix2, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> roastbeef, uhm, interessante...
<roastbeef> lol sì :)
<cristian_c> dspitalia, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=412435
<roastbeef> sul web ho trovato solo un thread con la stessa questione... ma nessuna risposta
<gabrix2> file o directory non esistente
<cristian_c> roastbeef, lancia da terminale
<roastbeef> yep lo sto testando da lì
<cristian_c> gabrix2, hai eliminato anche il file? :O
<cristian_c> gabrixsu pastebin
<gabrix2> e che ne so,in sorgenti software e aggiornamenti ho appena aperto e ci sono due linee di questi apt,uno selezionato e l'altro senza spunta con stesso nome e alla fine la scirtta tra parentesi (codice sorgente)
<ziffa> guys need i need help with my computer
<cristian_c> gabrix2, posta su pastebin
<ziffa> ita?
<cristian_c> !english | ziffa
<ubot-it> ziffa: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<ziffa> read this http://www.overclock.net/t/1396493/computer-freeze-at-post-windows-and-sometimes-in-bios
<gabrix2> cosa devo postare su paste?
<akhilleus> eccomi
<ziffa> qualcuno esperto in hardware
<gabrix2> ls di sources.list.d?
<cristian_c> ziffa, join the international ubuntu channel
<cristian_c> ziffa, lol
<ziffa> nel link c'è la descrizione
<cristian_c> ziffa, se non spieghi nessuno si prenderà la briga di leggere
<cristian_c> gabrix2, digita il comando
<cristian_c> non capisco che problemi hai a postare
<ziffa> freeze pc al post,nel bios e a caso in windows
<gabrix2> quale comando??
<ziffa> testati già ram,hard disk e processore con prime95
<gabrix2> non ho capito quale comando vuoi postato
<cristian_c> ziffa, qual'è il nesso con  ubuntu?
<cristian_c> *qual è
<ziffa> anche su ubuntu
<ziffa> ero abituato a win
<ziffa> xD
<cristian_c> 16:32:22 <cristian_c> gabrix2, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<ziffa> cercavo qualcuno bravo
<cristian_c> ziffa, se il problema lo fa su entrambi i sistemi, che c'entra ubuntu con il problema?
<ziffa> non centra niente,sono qua per cercare qualcuno che ne sa di hardware
<gabrix2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5723070/
<gabrix2> ziffa questo canale offre supporto ad ubuntu
<ziffa> ok ho capito
<cristian_c> ziffa, allora sei nel chan dbagliato
<ziffa> c'è per caso qualche canale apposito?
<cristian_c> boh, prova ##windows
<cristian_c> magari ti aiutano
<gabrix2> letto il paste cristian?
<cristian_c> gabrix2, sì
<cristian_c> gabrix2, prova a purgare
<cristian_c> gabrix2, e posta su pastebin
<cristian_c> gabrix2, l'avevi digitato male, sicuro
<gabrix2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5723093/
<roastbeef> niente? ok raga è stato un piacere
<roastbeef> buon lavoro :)
<cristian_c> roastbeef, lol
<roastbeef> alla prossima :)
<roastbeef> thanks cristian_c
<luishi89> ciao a tutti
<luishi89> ho un problema
<cristian_c> roastbeef, non ho capito sinceramente
<roastbeef> lol
<luishi89> ieri ho installato i driver ati manualmente
<cristian_c> gabrix, history | grep add-apt-repository
<cristian_c> gabrix2
<luishi89> e oggi mi parte ubuntu ma vedo solo lo sfondo e non riesco a fare nulla
<luishi89> qualcuno sa aiutarmi
<luishi89> ?
<akhilleus> ma cmq va bene così non sono bravo io
<roastbeef> cristian_c: no prob
<akhilleus> cmq ho cambiato sfondodi primo piano
<cristian_c> luishi89, anche nello stessoabisso di gabrix?
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> *tu
<gabrix2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5723103/
<cristian_c> roastbeef, l'unci consiglio è di lanciarlo da terminale per scoprire eventuali errori
<roastbeef> ti ho risposto prima: lo sto testando da lì
<roastbeef> non è un errore
<akhilleus> vi faccio impazzire scusate
<akhilleus> riavvio ancora
<cristian_c> roastbeef, in realtà sì, non fa quello che dovrebbe
<roastbeef> sì ma non esce con codice di errore :P
<roastbeef> per lui è tutto "normale" lol
<luishi89> ragazzi?
<cristian_c> roastbeef, eh, è una cosa strana davvero
<cristian_c> roastbeef, che tutorial hai seguito?
<roastbeef> niente, ho scaricato zenity che mi è servito per un mini script
<roastbeef> e ho notato questo fatto
<cristian_c> gabrix2, secondo me, il comando del purge l'hai sbagliato
<cristian_c> gabrix2, che non hai usato la stringa giusta
<cristian_c> roastbeef, zenity te lo eevi studiare prima di usarlo
<cristian_c> *devi
<gabrix2> l'ho preso identico dalla wiki
<roastbeef> lol, che c'è da studiare per un info box, se leggi il man stai apposto
<cristian_c> gabrix2, asp un secodo
<gabrix2> ok
<cristian_c> roastbeef, evidentemente ti può risolvere il problema
<roastbeef> cristian_c: è vero
<roastbeef> però conta che è un tool talmente basic che non dovrebbe nemmeno richiedere tanti scimunimenti
<roastbeef> secondo me è più probabile che sia un errore suo nella formattazione
<cristian_c> roastbeef, ma se ci sono casini, va da se...
<cristian_c> luishi89, come hai installato i driver?
<roastbeef> yep... mi stai chiedendo di mettermi a leggere il codice :)
<cristian_c> roastbeef, no, ma di leggere un minimo di documentazione
<cristian_c> roastbeef, se compri un frigo, leggi le istruzioni
<cristian_c> stessa coaa
<roastbeef> yep, infatti il man l'ho letto
<roastbeef> sinceramente sui tutorial online portano esempi che non mostrano il "bug"
<cristian_c> roastbeef, parlo di come postare gli spazi
<cristian_c> roastbeef, oppure fai altre prove
<cristian_c> senza spazi
<luishi89> cristian li ho scaricati dal sito di amd e ho seguito una guida
<roastbeef> quando viene usato per cose tipo "Hello World" non ci si accorge di questo fatto, dato che c'è un solo spazio
<cristian_c> gabrix2, il comando di purge è giusto
<cristian_c> gabrix2, cos'hai fatto dopo averli aggiunti?
<roastbeef> comunque cerco meglio... vedo se esce qualcosa
<roastbeef> nel caso ti aggiorno che ti vedo appassionato :P
<luishi89> cristian saresti in grado di aiutarmi?
<luishi89> ho cercato su internet ma non trovo nulla
<cristian_c> roastbeef, chiedi anche nl canale #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> *nel
<cristian_c> luishi89, che guida hai seguito?
<cristian_c> luishi89, che non trovi nulla non ci credo
<roastbeef> cristian_c: ok thanks
<cristian_c> luishi89, è pieno di utenti niubbi che fanno danni al sistema
<cristian_c> sopratutto driver video
<gabrix2> niente
<gabrix2> ho fatto apt-get update , upgrade e dist-upgrade
<gabrix2> nient'altro
<cristian_c> gabrix2, uhm
<luishi89> cristian-c http://ubuntufast.blogspot.it/2013/01/rilasciati-i-driver-amd-catalyst-131.html
<cristian_c> gabrix, ok, controlla sorgenti software
<luishi89> ho seguito quella guida
<cristian_c> *gabrix2
<cristian_c> !catalyst
<ubot-it> Configurazione schede video ATI Catalyst http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Catalyst
<cristian_c> luishi89, sudo /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<gabrix2> sono in sorgenti software
<cristian_c> gabrix2, posta una schermata
<gabrix2> su pastebin si può mettere un'immagine?
<Riccardone> gabrix2 : no, usa imagebin.org
<luishi89> cristian, ho eseguito il comando dalla modalità di ripristino
<luishi89> ora?
<luishi89> da root
<cristian_c> luishi89, in che senso, da root?
<gabrix2> quale linguetta hai bisogno di vedere cristian?
<gabrix2> altro software giusto?
<luishi89> da root@luis-hp.....
<gabrix2> http://imagebin.org/259816 ecco cristian
<akis24> ciao
<gabrix2> spero che sia questa la schermata che volevi
<cristian_c> gabrix2, spunta anche l'altra riga
<cristian_c> luishi89, hai sbagliato
<cristian_c> luishi89, non devi loggarti come root
<gabrix2> ok una volta che spunto anche l'altra riprovo il purge?
<cristian_c> gabrix2, spunta l'altra, updatee poi purge
<cristian_c> *update
<gabrix2> cristian_c, di nuovo could not find
<gabrix2> ti faccio un history?
<cristian_c> gabrix2, no
<cristian_c> gabrix2, quale spunta hai messo?
<roastbeef> cristian_c: boh, io non trovo niente... comunque il prob c'è anche qui: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=896208
<luishi89> cristian allora come faccio?
<gabrix2> quella sotto a x updates
<gabrix2> la riga sotto (codice sorgente)
<cristian_c> roastbeef, con quanti spazi si verifica il problema?
<cristian_c> luishi89, esci da root
<roastbeef> ho spiegato che più ce ne metti più la finestra diventa alta
<cristian_c> luishi89, se hai fatto, prova a riavviare
<cristian_c> *ha
<roastbeef> con uno o due spazi uno non se ne accorge perchè non si nota nemmeno
<cristian_c> gabrix2, codice sorgente?
<luishi89> nulla non funziona
<cristian_c> roastbeef, non capisco ciò che ici
<cristian_c> *dici
<luishi89> mi appare lo schrmo
<cristian_c> roastbeef, posta una shermata
<luishi89> ma non riesco ne accedere al terminale
<luishi89> solo alla cartella home trmite il tasto
<luishi89> e basta
<cristian_c> luishi89, non l'hai digitato?
<cristian_c> luishi89, ctrl+alt+t
<luishi89> ok con ctrl-alt-t ho aperto il terminale
<luishi89> ora scrivo quello che mi hai detto prima?
<cristian_c> luishi89, no
<gabrix2> si
<gabrix2> in quell'immagine
<gabrix2> sotto
<cristian_c> luishi89, devi reinstallare roba, che non ricordo
<cristian_c> va cercata
<gabrix2> c'è una riga identica e alla fine tra parentesi c'è scritto codice sorgente,volevi spuntassi questa giusto?
<luishi89> ok
<cristian_c> gabrix2, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613644&page=2
<cristian_c> gabrix2, sì, quello hai fatto?
<gabrix2> si esattamente la riga sotto
<gabrix2> non c'era la spunta e l'ho messa
<gabrix2> poi ho fatto apt.get update
<gabrix2> -
<gabrix2> e poi purge
<cristian_c> gabrix2,  e non ci sono stati errori nell'updagte?
<cristian_c> *update
<gabrix2> no
<cristian_c> gabrix2, leggi il link che ho postato
<gabrix2> lo sto leggendo
<roastbeef> cristian_c: http://s17.postimg.org/uigufmmpr/box.png
<gabrix2> dice di fare quello che mi hai detto tu,niente di nuovo
<cristian_c> gabrix, continua a leggere
<cristian_c> roastbeef, io avevo capito un'altra cosa
<cristian_c> XD
<roastbeef> loool
<cristian_c> roastbeef, comunque, domanda nel canale -chat
<gabrix2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5723245/ qua c'è l'update dopo aver messo la spunta all altro + il purge
<roastbeef> forse ho trovato un fix: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=702295
<cristian_c> gabrix2, continua a leggere il topic
<cristian_c> roastbeef, eh, sì
<luishi89> cristian non ti ricordi come devo fare vero?
<roastbeef> cristian_c: vabbè, stasera provo ora stacco un attimo... grazie dell'aiuto
<gabrix2> sono a pagina 3,l'unica cosa che dice in più di quello che mi hai suggerito è di disabilitare i driver nvidia
<cristian_c> luishi89, ho trovat
<cristian_c> luishi89, il primo comando ti ha dato errore?
<cristian_c> gabrix2, nel topic compare lo stesso errore
<cristian_c> che hai postato
<cristian_c> Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: ubuntu-x-swat x-updates
<gabrix2> si ho letto
<cristian_c> gabrix2, ma poi come si completa l'output del comando?
<cristian_c> come finisce?
<cristian_c> non hai postato tutto
<luishi89> cristian, si
<luishi89> da root si
<cristian_c> non so perché posti sempre le cose a metà, ggrabrix2
<cristian_c> *gabrix2
<luishi89> anche da terminale
<gabrix2> ....cosa ho postato a meta'?
<cristian_c> luishi89, ti sei sloggato da root?
<luishi89> no
<cristian_c> gabrix2, l'output di purge
<luishi89> ora sono dal terminale normale
<cristian_c> luishi89, sloggati prima
<cristian_c> luishi89, non sei root, ero?
<cristian_c> *vero
<luishi89> no
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> luishi89, sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx*
<cristian_c> luishi89, digitato?
<gabrix2> Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: ubuntu-x-swat x-updates?
<gabrix2> questo?
<luishi89> si
<cristian_c> gabrix2, quello è un messaggio del comando
<cristian_c> luishi89, è andato?
<gabrix2> cosa avrei postato a meta' allora..?
<luishi89> direi di si
<cristian_c> gabrix2, ho l'impressione che tu non abbia postato tutto l'output del purge, dato che è un warning
<cristian_c> luishi89, sudo apt-get remove --purge xserver-xorg-video-ati xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<gabrix2> tutto l'ho postato
<cristian_c> luishi89, digita questo ora
<gabrix2> finisce la
<cristian_c> gabrix2, ok
<cristian_c> gabrix2, jockey-text -l
<gabrix2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5723272/
<cristian_c> gabrix2, jockey-text -l
<gabrix2> devo installare,dice sta in jockey-common un sec
<luishi89> cristian
<luishi89> fatto+
<gabrix2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5723285/
<cristian_c> gabrix2, ?
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> luishi89, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati
<cristian_c> luishi89, digita questo
<cristian_c> gabrix2, kmod:nvidia_304 - nvidia_304 (Proprietario, Abilitato, Non in uso)
<cristian_c> disattiva
<luishi89> fatto
<cristian_c> luishi89, sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri xserver-xorg-core
<cristian_c> luishi89, digita questo
<gabrix2> è il driver che avevo selezionato tramite la linguetta driver aggiuntivi,quello che ora insomma: come lo disattivo?
<luishi89> fatto
<gabrix2> ho ora*
<cristian_c> gabrix2, sempre da Driver aggiuntivi, credo
<cristian_c> luishi89, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cristian_c> luishi89, digita questo
<gabrix2> posso selezionarne uno diverso,disattivarlo non penso
<luishi89> fatto
<gabrix2> appena guardato,posso selezionarne un altro ma non disattivare,al massimo posso fare forse sudo apt-get remove nvidia-304
<cristian_c> gabrix2, prova
<cristian_c> luishi89, riavvia il sistema
<gabrix2> a fare il remove o a selezionarne un altro?
<luishi89> cristian non parte
<luishi89> si blocca alla scritta ubuntu
<cristian_c> luishi89, è strano
<cristian_c> gabrix2, il remove
<cristian_c> luishi89, sicuro non ci siano errori nei comandi precedenti?
<cristian_c> nei risultati
<luishi89> direi di no
<cristian_c> uhm
<gabrix2> li sto togliendo probabilmente devo riavviare appena finisce
<cristian_c> gabrix2, appena finisce riavia
<cristian_c> *riavvia
<cristian_c> luishi89, prova a togliere il quiet spalsh
<cristian_c> *splash
<luishi89> cm faccio
<cristian_c> luishi89, quando riavvii, premi 'e' sulla riga del kernel
<luishi89> nulla
<cristian_c> luishi89, ti è apparsa la schermata successiva del grub?
<cristian_c> luishi89, quale kernel hai selezionato?
<luishi89> allora
<luishi89> ho premuto e
<cristian_c> ?
<luishi89> poi cosa faccio
<luishi89> ?
<cristian_c> luishi89, cosa appare?
<luishi89> una schermata
<luishi89> grande
<luishi89> con scritto
<luishi89> recordfail
<luishi89> load-video
<cristian_c> ?
<gabrix> mi ridai il comando di jockey cristian_c ?
<luishi89> gfxmode
<cristian_c> luishi89, puoi scattare una foto?
<cristian_c> gabrix, jockey-text -l
<gabrix> grazie
<luishi89> arrivo
<Norby26> Cristian, ci sei?
<Norby26> Comunque, ciao
<gabrix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5723400/
<luishi89> dove posso èpaasarti la foto
<Norby26> cristian_c
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> gabrix, kmod:nvidia_310 - nvidia_310 (Proprietario, Abilitato, Non in uso)
<gabrix> è passato ad usare i 310 a quanto pare ma continua a non funzionare( e i 304 quanto sembre ci sono ancora,nonostante mi avesse detto "106 mb stanno per essere eliminati " lol)
<cristian_c> gabrix, kmod:nvidia_310 - nvidia_310 (Proprietario, Abilitato, Non in uso)
<cristian_c> gabrix, non finisce mai XD
<gabrix> =)
<cristian_c> gabrix, fai lo stesso gioco con questi
<gabrix> pero' strano,adesso per la prima volta in drive aggiuntivi
<cristian_c> gabrix, remove e riavvio
<cristian_c> ?
<gabrix> questi sono selezionati e c'e' il pallino verde
<cristian_c> !image | luishi89
<ubot-it> luishi89: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Norby26> Cristian, quel giorno avevo risolto la cosa del WIFI :D
<gabrix> non so se hai capito che voglio dire..
<cristian_c> Norby26, la broadcom?
<gabrix> ma sono quelli proprietario,testato
<Norby26> Però ho dovuto reinstallare a causa di un problema, non è che mi potresti dire di nuovo i comandi?
<Norby26> Sìsì
<gabrix> sicuro vuoi che li tolga? =)
<Norby26> Dovevo soltanto riavviare il pc
<cristian_c> gabrix, sì, tanto ci sono gli open
<cristian_c> i nouveau
<Norby26> cristian_c, leggi l'ultimo messaggio, magari ti ricordi
<Norby26> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=558482
<cristian_c> !broadcom | Norby26
<ubot-it> Norby26: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<gabrix> i nouveau oh mio dio: quando ho installato la 13.04 c'erano questi di default al primo avvio,per carita' mi facevano spuntare sia l adash sia tutte le icone pero' la risoluzione andava male a 1024 e in piu' andava a scatti tutto
<cristian_c> gabrix, hai la doppia scheda grafica, immagino
<gabrix> qualsiasi finestra aprissi,anche le opzioni da desktop che apri col click destro,tutto a scatti
<cristian_c> gabrix, il sistema optimus
<gabrix> nono scheda singola
<cristian_c> a doppia scheda
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> gabrix, strano
<gabrix> sono su un vaio notebook,8400m gt
<Norby26> Grazie
<cristian_c> gabrix, sicuro?
<gabrix> i nouveau mi vanno una vera porcheria =)
<cristian_c> gabrix, per me hai anche la intel integrata
<cristian_c> solo che non lo sai
<gabrix> sicuro
<gabrix> avro' la intel
<cristian_c> gabrix, sono meglio i nouveau dei radeon
<cristian_c> gabrix, eh, lo vedi con : lspci -k
<cristian_c> gabrix, tanti hanno la doppia scheda e non lo sanno
<cristian_c> li vendono tutti con doèppia scheda
<gabrix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5723418/
<cristian_c> gabrix, hai ragione tu
<cristian_c> il pc è vecchio
<cristian_c> gabrix, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G86M [GeForce 8400M GT] (rev a1)
<cristian_c> stai usando ancora i driver proprietari
<cristian_c> gabrix, ho un'idea
<gabrix> tutt'orecchie:)
<cristian_c> gabrix, la risoluzione com'è?
<gabrix> anche perchè tra un po' apro la finestra e per frustrazione fa il volo dalla finestra XD...adesso stiamo a 1024x768
<cristian_c> gabrix, non capisco se stai usando i driver generici vesa
<gabrix> la sua pttimale è di 1280x800 a 16:10
<cristian_c> gabrix, perché il comando mi dice che non stai usando nessun driver
<cristian_c> neanche gli open
<cristian_c> gabrix, quindi, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<cristian_c> gabrix, e poi: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cristian_c> gabrix, forse è per questo che si butta sui proprietari
<gabrix> eh infatti è questa la cosa strana che non riesco a capire...ti posso dire questo se dall installazione pulita li mette in automatico i vesa allora ce li ho ,se invece si deve fare una procedura per mettere questi vesa allora non lì'ho fatta
<gabrix> faccio? install e poi tolgo xorg?
<cristian_c> gabrix, ti mette i vesa perché hai fatto un pastrocchio con i ppa
<Riccardone> gabrix : li mette in automatico
<cristian_c> gabrix, sulla live e quando installi il sistema, ven gono utilizzati i nouveau
<cristian_c> gabrix, digita i comandi che ho indicato
<gabrix> ti giuro cristian che ho questo problema dall inizio,cioè dal primo avvio,i ppa son venuti dopo quando ho cominciato a smanettarci,vado a mettere subito i due comandi
<Riccardone> gabrix, e poi riavvia :)
<cristian_c> Riccardone, non capisco perché non riesce a purgare i ppa
<Riccardone> cristian_c, non saprei ... non sono molto pratico di installazioni "fuori standard"
<gabrix> impossibile rimuovere "/etc/X11/xorg.conf": File o directory non esistente
<Riccardone> gabrix, locate xorg.conf
<gabrix> l'unico xorg in quella cartella è xorg.conf.failsafe
<gabrix> vuoi che remove quello?
<Riccardone> gabrix, no. in teoria non serve
<gabrix> ho appena fatto ls della cartella x11
<gabrix> l'unixo xorg che ho la dentro è quello
<gabrix> sono con la 13.04
<gabrix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5723444/
<gabrix> qua c'è il locate xorg
<jester-> gabrix: il ppa ti ha sminchiato irrimediabilmente il sistema. reinstalla
<Riccardone> effettivamente non hai il xorg.conf ...
<jester-> ti ha messo una versione taroccata di xorg
<Riccardone> i ppa lo possono fare ?
<Riccardone> io non li ho mai utilizati, sono pacchetti esterni al repository ufficiale di Canonical ?
<jester->  ppa xorg-edgers e xswat   cosa ti fa oensare
<jester-> pensare
<cristian_c> Riccardone, il punto è che ha aggiunto sia i ppa dei driver open che i ppa dei driver propeietari
<cristian_c> ppa all'ennesima potenza
<jester-> Riccardone: i ppa pirla cambiano dlle lib e sei fregato, sono pocissimi quelli affidabili
<gabrix> si,io i 2 repository di canonical fra l'altro  non ce li ho spuntati sono vuote le prime 2 voci
<Riccardone> che casino ...
<jester-> gabrix: hai la home separata?
<gabrix> guardate,io posso tranquillamente fare un bel formattone
<cristian_c> quelli sono i partner , non i restricted
<gabrix> no
<Riccardone> fortuna non li utilizzo ...
<gabrix> ma non mi importa jester
<gabrix> anche se perdo tutto
<gabrix> tanto non ho veramente nulla
<cristian_c> gabrix, evita i ppa come la peste
<jester-> gabri installi sopra in manuale senfa far formattare non perdi nulla
<Riccardone> gabrix, fai un bel formattone allora, tanto in 6 click reinstalli tutto ...
<cristian_c> gabrix, non c'è so che tenga di fronte ai danni causati dall'utete
<gabrix> posso benissimo formattare ho ancora il live su usb di ubuntu 13.04
<gabrix> solo che c'è un problema quando finiro' mi si ripresentera' il problema e torno :(
<gabrix> perchè ho gia formattato e al primo avvio ce l'ho
<Riccardone> gabrix, formatta ed il problema non ti si ripresenterà, vedrai ...
<cristian_c> gabrix, basta che non aggiungi ppa a membro di segugio
<cristian_c> jester-, però lui dice che i nouveau riascaldano
<Riccardone> gabrix, infatti, dai retta a cristian_c
<gabrix> forse il problema è che scelgo reinstalla ubuntu ,dovrei forse togliere tutto rifare le partizioni di swap
<cristian_c> e freezano
<gabrix> e di /
<jester-> gabrix: al partizionamento vai in altro, vai sulla partizione, modifica, usare ext4 jurnaled, montare come / NON SPUNTARE FORMATTARE
<jester-> gabrix: logico che devi dare lo stesso utente
<cristian_c> certo che con gli xorg-edgers può pure essere
<Riccardone> jester-, fallo formattare tanto se deve re-installare tutto ...
<jester-> Riccardone: cambia nulla e salva dati e impostazioni
<jester-> sempre che non abbia conf assurde
<Riccardone> jester-, e poi magari sono proprio le impostazioni che gli fanno casino ...
<cristian_c> mah
<Riccardone> jester-, appunto!
<gabrix> jester come ti dicevo non ho quasi nulla visto che ho avuto problemi subito
<jester-> bè se resetta gnome e unity
<gabrix> posso fare un formattone e perdere tutto non mi importa
<cristian_c> jester, ho visto che il pc è vecchio
<gabrix> hai detto che NON devo usare stesso user?
<gabrix> come nome
<jester-> gabrix: allora pialla he in 30 minuti sei a posto
<cristian_c> jester, ha ancora le porte 1.1
<Riccardone> gabrix, dai retta, formatta e se puoi rifatti anche le partizioni ...
<cristian_c> la porta ieee1394
<gabrix> sisi è un notebook vecchiotto
<jester-> Riccardone: e perchè mi deve rifarsi le partizioni, non complichiamo la vita alla ente
<Riccardone> gabrix, perchè NON installare Lubuntu allora ? Visto che ci sei :)
<cristian_c> la firewire e il cardbus
<gabrix> pero' quando a tratti quando avviavo funzionava mi reggeva bene tutto sia la dash si ala risoluzione anche gli effetti
<cristian_c> gabrix, hai un pc vecchio
<cristian_c> gabrix, unity non lo regge
<cristian_c> ci credo friggeva e si bloccava
<Riccardone> gabrix, buttaci su Lubuntu :)
<cristian_c> o xubuntu
<gabrix> lubuntu ce l'ho su un pc che aveva winxp e gira tranquillamente era un p4
<gabrix> pero' è brutto forte per favore non mi fate mettere quella cosa :(
<cristian_c> gabrix, installa xubuntu, dammi retta
<Ab3L> Un mega Saluto A Tutto Il Canale « #ubuntu-it » Blue Dolphin V Script
<Riccardone> gabrix, e quindi ... vedi che vai alla grande ?
<cristian_c> gabrix, oppure una bella kubuntu
<cristian_c> gabrix, kde succhia meno risorse di unity
<Riccardone> cristian_c, ma Lubuntu proprio no ?
<cristian_c> no
<gabrix> e come diceva jester se provassi a rifare le partizioni ?
<gabrix> rifaccio sia swap che root e lo metto da zero?
<Riccardone> male non gli fa :)
<cristian_c> Riccardone, il pc credo che possa reggere anche altri ambienti più completi
<gabrix> (sono molto affeziona a ubuntu)
<Riccardone> gabrix, riparti da zero ...
<cristian_c> gabrix, unity va bene su pc nuovi
<Riccardone> cristian_c, ma Lubuntu è completo!
<gabrix> è vero che è vecchiotto ma non fa cosi schifo ci gira Wow =) non dico al massimo ma non me lo denigrate a lubuntu :(
<cristian_c> Riccardone, non gli piace e comunque anche altri girerebbero abbastanza bene
<gabrix> avevo letto le caratteristiche tecniche e ci rientravo
<cristian_c> Riccardone, lubuntu è per casi disperatu
<Riccardone> tipo me quindi :)
<cristian_c> gabrix, insomma, a parte unity, ce ne sono altre
<cristian_c> di interfacce
<Riccardone> con un AMD Athlon X2 2600Hz per core e 2G di Ram ...
<cristian_c> hai l'imbarazzo della scelta
<Riccardone> direi che Lubuntu e i suoi 400Mb di Ram vanno alla grande
<Riccardone> le finestre si aprono al solo pensiero mio ... :)
<Riccardone> si avvia in 23 sec netti ... che vuoi di più ???
<gabrix> visto che ci sono posso chiedervi una delucidazione su quanto detto jester ?la swap la faccio di 2gb ( ho 2bg di ram) e la root ha detto ext4?
<cristian_c> Riccardone, io uso lubuntu con 800-900 GB
<cristian_c> ops
<cristian_c> MB
<cristian_c> :P
<cristian_c> gabrix, sì
<Riccardone> adesso con x-chat, Gimp e Chromium ... 714Mb
<Riccardone> gabrix, si, ma la swap falla da 4Gb (doppia della ram)
<gabrix> ok
<gabrix> 4gb
<cristian_c> Riccardone, uh
<cristian_c> *uhm
<Riccardone> gabrix, la / conExt4 e Journal
<gabrix> ext4 e journal ok
<cristian_c> non credo serva il doppio
<cristian_c> !partizioni | gabrix
<ubot-it> gabrix: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni - Vedi anche !gparted
<Riccardone> cristian_c, http://imagebin.org/259830
<gabrix> comunque avevo letto i req minimi di ubuntu 13.04 e mi sembrava di rientrarci
<Riccardone> gabrix, si, ma poi bisogna vedere come lo usi unity ..
<gabrix> ok...:(...uso ubuntu dal 2009 mi dispiace troppo lasciarlo :(
<gabrix> a quanto pare devo andare su kde :(
<cristian_c> gabrix, quanta ram?
<Riccardone> gabrix, Lubuntu è sempre *buntu based ... non ti troverai male fidati :)
<gabrix> ma invece se avessi sempre ubuntu 13.04 pero' con un altro window manager?credete sia possibile secondo voi?
<cristian_c> gabrix, 2009 è un'altra epoca
<Riccardone> gabrix, certo
<gabrix> riccardone ho lubuntu su  un vecchio p4 per carita' va da dio nonostante sia da preistoria
<gabrix> ma graficamente fa cacare
<Riccardone> installi il sistema base e poi il WM che ti pare
<cristian_c> gabrix, se cambi windows manager non hai più unity XD
<Ab3L> gabrix: guarda che kde non è una merda. è formidabile e se vuoi simulare unity, lo puoi fare.
<cristian_c> gabrix, puoi abberllirlo al limite
<Riccardone> gabrix, addirittura fa cagare .... così mi offendi :)
<URUS> cristian_c: unity  sarebbe quella barra insoportabile a sx ?
<cristian_c> Ab3L, peace aveva fatto degli hack
<gabrix> cristian c ho 2 gb di ram e 512mb di scheda video
<cristian_c> URUS, il launcher?
<gabrix> no cagare
<cristian_c> gabrix, eh, ma il procio sarà vecio
<gabrix> :)
<Riccardone> gabrix, sennò prova Bodhi-Linux con Enlghtment ...
<Ab3L> cristian_c: lo so. sai le volte che mi ha fatto installare le sue robe, tanto per vedere se andava?
<gabrix> pero' insomma graficamente..^_^
<URUS> cristian_c: penso di si dove ci sono le icone . si chiama unity  ?
<gabrix> comunque l'ambiente grafico posso anche farmelo "passare"
<Riccardone> gabrix, si. hai ragione :)
<gabrix> nel senso ne provo diversi piu leggeri ecc ecc
<cristian_c> !unity | URUS
<ubot-it> URUS: Unity è la UI di default da Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity è una shell per GNOME. Vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity. Per una esperienza simil-GNOME 2, vedi !notunity
<gabrix> non è questo mi posso "adattare"
<Ab3L> la barra a sinistra è stata messa per abituare la gente all'uso di ubunti tablet, phone, ecc.
<gabrix> il discorso è con la risoluzione
<cristian_c> URUS, qui trovi tutto sull'argomento
<gabrix> sono venuto qua perchè dopo il primo avvio che stavo a 1280 x 800
<gabrix> mi è sceso a 1024 e non sono riuscito piu a sistemarlo
<cristian_c> gabrix, ci sono sia gnome-shell ,ceh mate e cinnamon
<Ab3L> comunque, l'idea di sfruttare i lati dello schermo non è male. anche perché con gli schermi larghi l'alto e il basso sono più preziosi che i lati
<cristian_c> gabrix, puoi sbizzarrirti
<Riccardone> o LXDE o E17
 * Ab3L Blue Dolphin V Script se ne va per cena alle 06:59p -[ P:On / L:On ]-
<cristian_c> gabrix, ma gnome-shell è pesante tanto quanto unity
<gabrix> anche perchè se la risoluzione va a 1280 ,anche se non vedo la dash con 2 comandi resetto tutto e mi spunta tutto senza avere mezzo freeze
<cristian_c> più o meno
<gabrix> mi va fluido e senza nessun problema
<gabrix> e e questo che mi imbestialisce
<cristian_c> gabrix, unity non è fatto per pc vecchi
<gabrix> che non riesco a farlo tornare con quella risoluzione
<gabrix> capito cristian_c
<gabrix> è dal 2009 quando mi sono avvicinato a ubuntu
<gabrix> che ho sempre pensato quanto fosse bello e leggero
<gabrix> e che comunque potevo stare al passo avendo grafica e cose fighe anche con pc piu datati
<cristian_c> gabrix, i pc in commercio non sono quelli che hai tu
<gabrix> non pensavo che me lo mandassei in pensione
<gabrix> fra l altro questo "problema " ce l'avevo gia dalla 12.10
<cristian_c> gabrix, ubuntu non è uguale a sistema per pc datati
<cristian_c> gabrix, e comunque, la grafica la si può ottenere anche senza usare unity
<cristian_c> gabrix, basta sapere smanettare un po'
<cristian_c> *saper
<gabrix> hai ragione
<gabrix> faro' qualche prova vediamo un po
<gabrix> quindi swap 4gb
<cristian_c> gabrix, le versioni sono fatte per l'utete niubbo che non smanetta e vuole avere tutto pronto
<gabrix> e /  ext4 + journal
<cristian_c> ma linux è modulare e perosnalizzabile all'estremo
<cristian_c> gabrix, guarda i link del wiki che ti ho dato prima
<gabrix> sisi ma questo lo so
<cristian_c> su come partizionare
<gabrix> son partito da debian :)
<gabrix> comuqneu grazie di tutto cristian c
<gabrix> una buona giornata
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> ciao
<gabrix> faro' qualche prova sperando che tutto funzioni
<gabrix> al massimo spero di non disturbare troppo e rientro
<gabrix> ritorno *
<gabrix> buona serata
<luca__> buonasera
<luca__> qualcuno può dirmi come cancellare una cartella con i permessi di root?
<luca__> ubntu 13.04 :)
<cristian_c> luca__, sì
<cristian_c> luca__, sudo rm -R nome_cartella
<luca__> grazie :)
<luca__> grazie tante cristian_c
<luca__> risolto
<andreiF> ciao raga, ho installato ubuntu 13.04, mi va da schifo, e non si sente ne l'audio ed i video su youtube non riesco a vederli, qualcuno mi puo aiutare?
<andreiF> c'e qualcuno????????
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | andreiF
<ubot-it> andreiF: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<andreiF> cristian_c: se legi vedrai che ho fatto la domanda
<andreiF> [20:30] <andreiF> ciao raga, ho installato ubuntu 13.04, mi va da schifo, e non si sente ne l'audio ed i video su youtube non riesco a vederli, qualcuno mi puo aiutare?
<cristian_c> andreiF, unity?
<andreiF> cristian_c:  non riesco a fare nulla, ho fatto upgrade  ieri e appena riesco a chatare con voi, si blocca la pagina ogni 3 per 2
<andreiF> nelle risorse non riesco neanche ad entrare
<andreiF> non so neanche se vedete quello che scrivo :(
<cristian_c> andreiF, unity?
<andreiF> cristian_c: come entro nela unity?
<cristian_c> andreiF, echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<andreiF> cristian_c: non l'unica cosa che mi trova e desktop sharing
<andreiF> per favore raga aiutatemi a mettere a posto l'audio
<cristian_c> andreiF, echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<cristian_c> andreiF, digitalo nel terminale
<andreiF> cristian_c: il terminale mi dece " command not found!
<dario_> ciao ragazzi, stavo installando kubuntu, come mai non mi da per scegliere la ext4?
<dario_> cristian_c sai dirmi come mai?
<dario_> ragàà vi prego sono nel mezzo dell'installazione
<cristian_c> dario_, è strano
<dario_> allora mi da
<cristian_c> dario_, hai usato gparted in live?
<cristian_c> ops
<cristian_c> l'utilità di kubuntu
<dario_> ext2 , reiserfs, btrfs, jfs, xfs, fat16, fat32
<dario_> nè ext3 nè swap
<dario_> si dalla live di gparted ho formattato in ext4
<dario_> mi dà tutti sti formati strani kubuntu che ubuntu  non mi ha mai dato
<dario_> io ho sempre fatto ext4 su ubuntu mo che metto??
<dario_> regàsò bloccato
<dario_> che faccio?
<dario_> mo pare che ho risolto
<shasha> sera
<shasha> ho un HD con dei settori danneggiati e vorrei formattarlo a basso livello in modo da escluderli, ovviamente usando linux, come posso fare?
<thebestneo> ciao a tutti, vorrei fare l'upgrade da 10.04 a 12.04 almeno. Volevo sapere se esiste un modo di fare una lista delle applicazioni attualmente installate da reinstallare poi nella nuova verisone
<vrijegeest> ciao a tutti, sto creando una iso di macbuntu13 32 bit per un macbook 13 del 2007 per usarla live su chiavetta usb ma la iso di partenza non mi trova la scheda wifi
<vrijegeest> dove posso trovare i driver e come faccio ad aggiungerli alla iso di partenza?
#ubuntu-it 2013-06-02
<sandorne93> come faccio a spostare la barra unity in basso ?
<sandorne93> come faccio a spostare la barra unity verso il basso
<sandorne93> da un enorme fastidio averla sul lato,
 * Ab3L Blue Dolphin V Script è tornato da cena E' stato via solo 13 hr 34 min 18 s
<enzotib> Ab3L: che significa?
<enzotib> Ab3L: o togli di mezzo questo script, oppure disattivi tutti i messaggi di ingresso, di away e di rientro dall'away, e niente cambio di nick quando vai away, please
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Ab3L> ciao jester-
<Ab3L> buona festa a tutt'italia!
<jester-> aiò Ab3L
<pobfdm0> exit
<pobfdm0> ops scusate :)
<microcluster> buongiorno a tutti
<microcluster> ieri ho partecipato al ducc.it a fermo
<wh4> buongiorno a tutti
<wh4> qualcuno può aiutarmi nell'installazione dei driver della scheda grafica?
<jester-> wh4: quale scheda
<wh4> ho unanvidia gtx 260
<wh4> però vorrei installare i driver proprietari scaricati dal sito del produttore
<jester-> wh4: fallo da driver aggiuntivi
<jester-> wh4: non vanno bene e quelli da repo sono gli stessi
<wh4> da li ci sono riuscito ma era per una questione di curiosità, perché ci sbatto la testa da tempo e non ci sono mai riuscito
<wh4> ho ubuntu 13.04 e per prima cosa ho disinstallato i driver nouveau
<jester-> wh4: e ai fatto male
<jester-> se si scassa in nvidia resti a piedi
<jester-> installando da aggiuntivo lo blocca
<wh4> doh!!! mi conviene metterli nella blacklist?
<jester-> wh4: ti conviene non fare nulla, ci pensa driver aggiuntivi installando il nvidia ma se oramai lo hai tolto pace
<wh4> ok...poi ho bloccato il display manager gdm
<wh4> ma quando faccio partire il .run dei driver proprietari
<jester-> wh4: per il driver da sito nvidia c'è la doc chiara e facile che non sia compilato con lo stesso gcc della 13.04 quindi si impianta e dovresti cambiare gc
<jester-> c
<jester-> gcc
<jester-> e va tolto prima quello insallato da repo e se poi non sai come fare col gcc rimani in braghe di tela
<jester-> wh4: non mi pare una cosa intelligente per poi avere lo stesso driver
<wh4> infatti!!!
<wh4> siccome non vorrei diventare blasfemo, missà che faccio prima ad affidarmi al metodo classico di driver aggiuntivi
<wh4> mi carica in automatico anche il display manager di nvidia
<wh4> installando da driver aggiuntivi?
<jester-> yess
<wh4> ottimo...ti ringrazio per i chiarimenti
<wh4> scusami per il disturbo e buona domenica
<jester-> de nada
<akis24> buona domenica
<microcluster> un utente che si avvicina per la prima volta al mondo linux,perché dovrebbe scegliere Ubuntu?
<akis24> microcluster: è perche' non dovrebbe ?
<microcluster> alla base di una scelta serve una motivazione e data la presenza di altre distro il nuovo utente vorrebbe saperla
<akis24> microcluster: forse perche' come fai tu entra qui e trova chi risponde.. forse perche' è diciamo user friendly ..forse perche' è la distro che ha un supporto eccezionale ..
<jester-> forse perchè la mora è meglio della bionda
<jester-> perchè la 500 meglio della panda o il contrario
<akis24> microcluster: ecco un altro valido motivo ;)
<microcluster> non si parla di meglio o peggio, di bello o brutto ma di dare una valida motivazione, ripeto, a chi è abituato a windows e vorrebbe cambiare
<microcluster> non fate i linuxiani per favore, siate onesti e sinceri, come la moretti
<akis24> microcluster:  la motivazione la si trova da soli provando non sulle opinioni degli altri
<jester-> microcluster: ??
<akis24> microcluster: cominciamo bene .. siate onesti e sinceri  a che pro ti vendiamo qualcosa ?
<microcluster> non state capendo il senso del mio discorso
<jester-> microcluster: abbiamo capito benissimo che trolli
<microcluster> io sto usando linux da ormai 10anni credo più o meno
<microcluster> provato distro e scelto debian e ubuntu
<microcluster> ma vi faccio un esempio, se volessi proporre una distro ad una scuola, ad un utente che vorrebbe cambiare s.o., che cosa gli dovrei dire provale tutte e scegli... sicuramente no
<akis24> microcluster:  a chiudere discorso digli perche' " io sto usando linux da ormai 10anni credo più o meno
<akis24> [11:03:12] <microcluster> provato distro e scelto debian e ubuntu " la risposta te la sei data gia' da solo
<microcluster> questo non è il modo di rispondere alle domande
<jester-> !chat | microcluster
<ubot-it> microcluster: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<microcluster> grazie lo stesso
<onebitxajax> yeaaaaaaaah
<cristian_c> ciao
<Giuseppe_> Buon giorno ho  problemi dopo l' upgrade lubuntu 12.10 a 13.04 con l'audio (scheda HDA VT 82XXX che funziona adesso solo con jack e usb), qualcuno puo' aiutarmi? Grazie
<cristian_c> Giuseppe_, usb?
<Giuseppe_> funziona
<cristian_c> non ho capito la cosa dell'usb
<Giuseppe_> l'audio funziona con cuffia usb e anche con cuffia in jack
<Giuseppe_> ma gli altoparlanti del portatile sono muti
<Giuseppe_> se faccio il boot in win7...funzionano...(quindi escludo settaggi bios sbagliati)
<cristian_c> Giuseppe_, ok, apri un terminale e digita: aplay -l
<cristian_c> Giuseppe_,  e anche un altro comando
<Giuseppe_> **** Lista di PLAYBACK dispositivi hardware **** scheda 0: VT82xx [HDA VIA VT82xx], dispositivo 0: AD198x Analog [AD198x Analog]   Sottoperiferiche: 0/1   Sottoperiferica #0: subdevice #0
<cristian_c> Giuseppe_, cat /proc/asound/card0/codec* | grep Codec
<Giuseppe_> Codec: Analog Devices AD1984A
<cristian_c> Giuseppe_, cp /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/HD-Audio-Models.txt.gz $HOME
<Giuseppe_> fatto
<cristian_c> Giuseppe_, gzip -d HD-Audio-Models.txt.gz
<Giuseppe_> fatto
<cristian_c> Giuseppe_, posta il file estratto su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | Giuseppe_
<ubot-it> Giuseppe_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Giuseppe_> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Giuseppe_> scusami cristian_c...la mia conoscenza di unix...e' un po' arrugginita...comunque dovrebbe essere qui http://paste.ubuntu.com/5725518/
<cristian_c> Guuseppe_ che pc è?
<Giuseppe_> HP 2133 (e' mini notebook di hp...con processore via): un po' preistoria...ma con lubuntu e' ok
<cristian_c> Giuseppe_, cat /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<cristian_c> su pastebin
<cristian_c> Giuseppe_, apri anche alsamixer
<Giuseppe_> fatto v1.0.25
<Giuseppe_> vedo tre colonne Master, PCM e Beep
<Giuseppe_> tutte e tre 00 e con i livelli verdi
<Giuseppe_> (vista riproduzione)
<cristian_c> Giuseppe_, è evidente
<cristian_c> Giuseppe_, posta una schermata
<Giuseppe_> :-) mi dai una buona notizia allora. fammi scaricare un programma per screenshot ( screenprint sembra non funzionare) eppoi ne faccio una jpg. dammi qualche minuto. grazie
<cristian_c> Giuseppe_, scaricare? Non c'è niente da scaricare?
<cristian_c> *-?
<cristian_c> Giuseppe_, non puoic semplicemente utilizzare ciò che già c'è?
<Giuseppe_> come faccio a condividerti la schermata cristian? grazie
<cristian_c> !image| Giuseppe_
<ubot-it> Giuseppe_: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Giuseppe_> ok grazie. sai come posso creare l'immagine? print screen non mi funziona...
<cristian_c> Giuseppe_, che de usi?
<Giuseppe_> de?
<cristian_c> ambiente grafico
<Giuseppe_> non ho idea cristian
<cristian_c> lol
<Giuseppe_> :-) sto installando kgrab...mi dovrebbe permettere di create un'immagine da schermo
<cristian_c> Giuseppe_, digita: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<Giuseppe_> fatto
<cristian_c> che esce?
<Giuseppe_> Lubuntu
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Giuseppe_, di default dovrebbe già esserci scrot
<cristian_c> usa quello per non installare l'applicazione sperimentale per LXDE
<Giuseppe_> ok immagine creata
<Giuseppe_> fammela caricare
<cristian_c> bene
<Giuseppe_> http://imagebin.org/259910
<Giuseppe_> grazie
<cristian_c> Giuseppe_, sono pochi tre canali
<cristian_c> Giuseppe_, posta anche il risultato dell'ultimo comando
<Giuseppe_> scusami cristian_c puoi ripetermi l'ultimo comando...?
<cristian_c> Giuseppe_, cat /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<Giuseppe_> scusami...me lo ero perso. e' qui http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5725585/
<cristian_c> Giuseppe_, aggiungi in fondo al file la riga: options snd-hda-intel model=laptop
<Giuseppe_> devo andare di vi? brrrr spero che me la cavo...
<cristian_c> Giuseppe_, basta leafpad
<cristian_c> o nano
<cristian_c> Giuseppe_, sudo leafpad /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<Giuseppe_> oh ok...mi solleva l'idea di un text editor...
<cristian_c> Giuseppe_, è un text editor
<cristian_c> :D
<Giuseppe_> fatto
<cristian_c> Giuseppe_, salva il file
<Giuseppe_> fatto
<Giuseppe_> l'ha vedo gia' la riga che ho salvato
<cristian_c> Giuseppe_, prova a riavviare il sistema e poi riapri alsamixer
<Giuseppe_> in terminal
<cristian_c> Giuseppe_, ?
<Giuseppe_> si ok
<Giuseppe_> quindi mi disconnetto e ci vediamo tra un po' ok?
<Giuseppe_> grazie cristian_c per la pazienza e per il tempo che hai dedicato...
<cristian_c> Giuseppe_, fai un rebooot
<cristian_c> una domanda anch'io
<cristian_c> ho usato xbindkeys-config ma quando premo il pulsante GetKey non viene stampato niente se premo un determinato tasto da configurare
<cristian_c> come posso verificare il riconoscimento del tasto?
<cristian_c> Qualche idea?
<cristian_c> Giuseppe_, apri alsamixer
<Giuseppe_> ciao cristian_c (Lxkeymap nel menu' preferenze  purtroppo ti fa vedere solo i caratteri normali...pero' magari io verificherei che hai la tastiera giusta prima di tutto)
<Giuseppe_> aperto e mi dici il link dove posso caricarti l'immagine?
<cristian_c> Giuseppe_, ?
<cristian_c> Giuseppe_, è cambiato?
<Giuseppe_> si
<Giuseppe_> adesso vedo un sacco di colonne :-)
<cristian_c> Giuseppe_, ottimo
<cristian_c> Giuseppe_, un bel passo avanti
<cristian_c> :)
<Giuseppe_> confido in te...
<cristian_c> !image | Giuseppe_
<ubot-it> Giuseppe_: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Giuseppe_> http://imagebin.org/259917
<cristian_c> Giuseppe_, cos'è Dock?
<Giuseppe_> sara' la docking station....direi di ignorare...
<cristian_c> Giuseppe_, hai una docking station?
<Giuseppe_> no
<Giuseppe_> forse e' abilitata nel bios?
<cristian_c> Giuseppe_, no, disattiva il canale
<Giuseppe_> MM ?
<Giuseppe_> vuoi dire devo metterlo in mute?
<cristian_c> Giuseppe_, sì
<cristian_c> da 00 a MM
<Giuseppe_> dock is now off! ma non cé' un save su alsamixer vero? se faccio esc mantiene il canale dock off.., corretto?
<Giuseppe_> si...adesso e' MM
<cristian_c> Giuseppe_, prova
<Giuseppe_> radio tray...non va..
<Giuseppe_> proviamo audacious? li'posso scegliere...varie configurazioni...
<Giuseppe_> faccio reboot?
<root17> salve
<root17> a chi posso chiedere aiuto?
<root17> a sagitt?
<stefbat> ciao a tutti!qualcuno che ci sa fare con xubuntu e xfce? mi sono andati completamente in palla..
<jester-> !dettagli | stefbat
<ubot-it> stefbat: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<cristian_c> jester-, mi hai anticipato, volevo usar anch'io dettagli
<cristian_c> :D
<jester-> :)
<stefbat> ho scritto anche sul forum,uso Xubuntu 13-04 da circa un anno su un netbook Asus 1201 NL, tutto sempre bene ma da ieri son venuti fuori mille problemi.
<stefbat> Non ho apportato particolari modifiche se non far i routinari aggiornamenti ieri.
<stefbat> Praticamente all'accensione mi appare: Applicazione delle impostazioni di rete fallita
<stefbat> org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.PermissionsInvalid: The permission of the setupid helper is not correct
<cristian_c> stefbat, immagino tu abbia agginto ppa e mazzi vari
<cristian_c> *aggiunto
<stefbat> scusa l'ignoranza...che sarebbero..??
<stefbat> Poi non mi appare piu' la connessione wifi in alto a destra, e se apro chromium mi dice "impossibile connettersi a Internet".
<stefbat> Le finestre delle applicazioni e dei documenti sono tutte scomparse, cioè vedo il nome del documento ma non è piu' accompagnato sopra dalla solita cartella.
<stefbat> Ho cercato nel Forum ma non ho trovato niente a riguardo, sono un po' nel panico perchè mi ero deciso di trasferire i doc su un harddisk e reinstallare Xubuntu, ma non mi viene riconosciuto nemmeno l'hard disk
<jester-> stefbat: piu che di grafica pare un problema di sistema un po a buone donne
<cristian_c> !ppa | stefbat
<ubot-it> stefbat: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<jester-> stefbat: prova con la live e vedere se roesci a montare il disco
<jester-> riesci*
<stefbat> ho scaricato solo un paio di progr ieri ma dal software centre quindi niente ppa...
<jester-> stefbat: ma parte o no il sistema
<cristian_c> stefbat, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.listd/
<cristian_c> stefbat, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<stefbat> sisi
<cristian_c> stefbat, la seconda riga
<stefbat> riesco a fare cose di base come aprire un pdf o cosi
<jester-> !gnomereset | stefbat prova
<ubot-it> stefbat prova: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<jester-> stefbat: poi sudo apt-get update
<jester-> sudo dpkg --cofigure -a e sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<stefbat> grazie del supporto ma col terminale non ho mai smanettato:/ la via per il piu niubbo quale sarebbe?
<jester-> stefbat: aprire un terminale e digitare i comandi
<onebitxajax> yeaaaaaaaaaa
<stefbat> ho provato a inserire la sec riga scritta da cristian
<stefbat> e sudo apt-get update ma mi chiede la password e a quel punto la tastiera non va piu...
<cristian_c> stefbat, posta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | stefbat
<ubot-it> stefbat: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<stefbat> il fatto ü che sto usando questa chat su un altro pc perchè su quello cn xubuntu non va piu nemmeno il wifi...
<jester-> stefbat: pa pass non la vedi ma la digita comunque, scrivile e dai enter
<stefbat> ok sta lavorando speriamo in bene+
<jester-> stefbat: se dai i comandi apt senza internet non fa nulla
<jester-> attacca il cavo
<cristian_c> eh
<cristian_c> c'è anche il cavo
<cristian_c> XD
<jester-> che è molto meglio della figa wifi
<cristian_c> lol
<stefbat> ok anche se stanno scorrendo scrittte come configurayione di..installazione della nuova versione del file di configurazione..
<stefbat> magari è connesso e non mi fa semplicemente vedere il simbolo del wifi in alto a sinistra e non mi fa accedere ai browser?
<cristian_c> stefbat, cavo
<jester-> stefbat: ping -c3 libero.it
<jester-> stefbat: pinga?
<jester-> stefbat: scrivi firefox nel terminale
<stefbat> ok si apre firefox e funziona
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> allora hai l'interfaccia sminchiata
<stefbat> dio p..
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> cristian_c: come si resetta ricrea il pannello un lxde
<stefbat> pero prima non funzionava, provo a riavviare per vedere se è cambiato qualcosa??
<jester-> stefbat: prova
<cristian_c> jester-, l'avevo scritto anche sul forum
<cristian_c> me lo spiegò enzotib
<jester-> stefbat: basta un termina sessione
<jester-> cristian_c: faje fa pure quello
<cristian_c> sto cercando
<stefbat> ooo tutto apposto ora++
<stefbat> !!!
<stefbat> grazie ragazzi
<cristian_c> lol
<stefbat> nessun idea di che era successo ma ora son ritornate tutte le icone, il simbolo del wifi ecc..
<cristian_c> comunque, non ritrovo più il topic
<cristian_c> jester-, il wiki è utile anche per quello
<stefbat> provo a vedere se mi riconosce l'hard disk ora
<stefbat> si apposto anche con quello
<stefbat> ma dite che non devo farli fare gli aggiornamenti quindi?
<cristian_c> stefbat, posta il risultato del comando
<guest____> Ciao ragazzi, la versione è xubuntu 13.04 firefox 21. Firefox si era impallato e ho chiuso il processo da terminale, sembrerà assurdo ma da ogni avvio di sistema parte da solo. Non è presente in session and startup e i servizi di gnome sono disabilitati. Perché???
<cristian_c> guest____, come hai installato firefox?
<guest____> dai repository
<cristian_c> senza aggiungere ppa e mazzi vari?
<guest____> quelli ufficiali
<cristian_c> uhm
<stefbat> firefox c'era gia su dall'inizio..
<cristian_c> ?
<guest____> tutto è successo dopo avere chiuso l'applicazione
<cristian_c> senza aggiungere ppa e mazzi vari?
<guest____> no
<cristian_c> guest____, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<guest____> ho trovato questo ma riguarda mac http://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/757110
<guest____> un attimo
<guest____> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5725851/
<cristian_c> guest____, ne hai postato soltanto una parte?
<guest____> è tutto
<cristian_c> guest____, ma ci avevi già messo mano?
<guest____> perché cosa manca?
<cristian_c> guest____, perché non è un file standard
<cristian_c> sembra sia stato riscritto manualmente da qualcuno
<guest____> ho dato una ripulita
<guest____> manca qualcosa?
<cristian_c> eh
<cristian_c> diciamo che non so cosa c'era prima e cos'hai fatto
<guest____> la versione è raring, ho tolto tutti i commenti e i repository extra e di canonical
<guest____> quello che ho fatto lo hai letto
<cristian_c> guest____, parlavo della ripulita
<guest____> ho cancellato tutto e poi ho messo questi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList
<cristian_c> è il tutt che mi spaventa
<cristian_c> *tutto
<guest____> tranne src
<guest____> solo il source.list
<guest____> il source.list.d è vuoto e non l'ho mai toccato
<cristian_c> guest____, va beh, ma non mi è chiaro quel 'tutto'
<guest____> ho cancellato tutto il testo e l'ho rimpiazzato con quello più pulito, non ho cancellato il file ma modificato
<cristian_c> guest____, è il testo precedente che non conosco
<guest____> è uguale al tuo con i canelletti i commenti il cd e la roba extra al massimo cambia solo la versione
<cristian_c> guest____, beh, allora perché cancellarlo e riscriverlo, se è uguale al mio?
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> potevi lasciarlo stare
<guest____> è una cosa che ho sempre fatto
<cristian_c> è una cosa che non senso
<cristian_c> detta così
<cristian_c> *ha
<guest____> l'ho fatto per aggiornare la versione, ma il repository lo ripulisco sempre che ne so sarò ossessivo-compulsivo
<cristian_c> guest____, aggiornare?
<cristian_c> ?
<guest____> passaggio di versione
<guest____> da quella prima
<guest____> va tutto bene
<cristian_c> guest____, quando si aggiorna, non va toccato il sources.list
<cristian_c> è una cosa inutile
<cristian_c> lo fa in automatico il sistema stesso
<guest____> abituato con debian l'ho fatto
<cristian_c> !ppa | Giuseppe_
<ubot-it> Giuseppe_: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<cristian_c> guest____, ubuntu non è debian
<guest____> sì ma i repository sono giusti che c'è che non va?
<cristian_c> guest____, non posso sapere quello che è successo
<cristian_c> magari nel vecchio testo c'è la risposta
<cristian_c> ma non posso verificarlo
<guest____> che centra con firefox
<cristian_c> può dipendere dalla versione dei pacchetti
<guest____> i pacchetti sono di raring
<cristian_c> guest____, beh, ma ci sono anche le dipendenze
<guest____> il passaggio è comletato è tutto raring ufficiale e no ppa
<guest____> è raring
<cristian_c> guest____, ci sono stati aggiornamenti di sistema?
<guest____> sì
<guest____> 100% raring nessun pacchetto rotto
<guest____> firefox funziona ma dopo quella cosa si avvia da solo
<alfagamma_> ho il computer (windows xp) che non si accende: mi dice avvio di window non riuscito, scegli se avviare in modalità provvisoria, normale ecc.. poi appare il logo di windows, sembra caricare, ma alla fine ricomincia tutto d'accapo, come se si fosse spento e subito riacceso. Posso risolvere il problema con ubuntu?
<Guest72594> Ciao, qualcuno sà come mai quando vado a zoomare su google earth mi si blocca il pc?? uso ubuntu 12.04 con 4 giga di ram
<onebitxajax> Guest72594: non saperei
<onebitxajax> pero potresti avviare google eath da termnale e vedere cosa dice
<onebitxajax> sicuramente dara qualche errore
<onebitxajax> anzi no rettifico
<onebitxajax> hai dettoche si blocca il pc :/
<onebitxajax> mmmmmmm
<cristian_c> lol
<Guest72594> esatto, si blocca il pc devo spegnerlo con l'interuttore, nemmeno se lo lascio mezz'ora  non si sblocca..
<onebitxajax> Guest72594: e' un problema serio
<onebitxajax> aspetta qualche nerd che e ' molto piu bravo di me
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Guest72594, controlla il monitor di sistema
<Guest72594> cosa controllo...quando è bloccato non controllo nulla.................
<cristian_c> Guest72594, aprilo prima
<Guest72594> provo.............
<dario_> ciao ragazzi è normale che su kubuntu il gestore mi da sempre aggiornamenti disponibili e poi se io clicco su include tutti mi sparcisce la voce installa aggiornamenti?
<MuSh> dario_: si
<vito__> sono di nuovo qui dopo riavvio dopo blocco pc causa google earth, non riesco a vedere il monitor di sisteme quando aperto google earth...qualcuno vuole per favore dare un'occhiata al mio xsession old?
<dariuccio> ciao....ho fatto un piccolo casino....sono andato a toccare le partizioni e ora e sparito tutto.....niente piu partizioni....aiutooooooo
<vito__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5726073/
<dario_> regà nessuno conosce KDE?
<vito__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5726075/
<dariuccio> mi servirebbe l aiuto di un esperto
<MuSh> dariuccio: hai cancellatto le tabelle
<MuSh> e non c'è nulla da fare...
<MuSh> puoi provare a recuperare i dati con qualche tool
<dariuccio> si
<dariuccio> posso solo andare su internet con ubuntu da kiavetta....
<dario_> regà perchè spesso e voltentieri con kubuntu firefox crasha?
<dariuccio> tool??????cioè?
<dario_> dariuccio che problema hai?
<dariuccio> per sbaglio tt le partizioni mi si sn cancellate....
<dariuccio> ora nn riesco piu ad installare niente
<dario_> ma devi recuperare i dati?
<MuSh> dariuccio: io uso hiren's
<dariuccio> no solo poter installare ubuntu....ricreando le partizioi
<MuSh> li ci sono diversi tool per recuperare i dati
<dario_> scusa dalla live non riesci a ricreare le partizioni?
<MuSh> e poi reinstalli ubuntu
<dariuccio> nn so cm si fa....entro nel menu delle partiz ma poi nn so cosa fare
<dariuccio> mi dice ke nn c e nessun file system di root
<dario_> metti una schermata di gparted
<dariuccio> ???ho sl la live di ubuntu...null altro
<MuSh> dariuccio: tipo PartitionRecovery 1.0
<MuSh> PhotoRec 6.14b
<MuSh> TestDisk 6.14b
<dario_> scusa, non puoi darci una schermata di gparted?
<dariuccio> cosa vuol dire
<dario_> uno screenshot
<dariuccio> cm lo faccio
<dariuccio> nn sn molto bravo
<dario_> scusa , ma la prima volta come lo hai installato ubuntu?
<dariuccio> si
<dario_> apri gparted, e premi il tasto stamp Rsist
<MuSh> dariuccio: a che ti serve ripristinare le partizioni?
<dariuccio> gparted cosa è?
<dario_> così ti salva la schermata e ce la fai vedere
<MuSh> rimetti il cd di ubuntu e reinstalla
<dariuccio> ok
<dario_> dariuccio , ma  te non interessa recuperare i dati, ma solo reinstallare ubuntu?
<dariuccio> ho la live
<dariuccio> si esatto solo installare
<dario_> e allora apri gparted, ti partizioni il disco in modo da creare la root, la home e la swap e dopo installi
<dario_> no?
<MuSh> rimetti quel cd e reinstalla
<dariuccio> e come li creo?
<MuSh> dariuccio: lascia stare
<MuSh> rimetti il cd che a fare le partizioni ci pensa lui
<dariuccio> nn me lo fa appunto
<dario_> mush ha detto che non glielo fa
<dario_> bisognerebbe avere una schermata di gparted per vedere perchè e per vedere come è messo il disco
<dariuccio> ok....dimmi cm fare per fare tipo una foto giusto?
<dario_> premi stamp Rsist
<dario_> ma hai un pò di dimestichezza nel creare le partizioni?
<MuSh> dariuccio: che significa "non me lo fa?"
<dario_> mush gli da un errore
<MuSh> ti da qualche schermata di errore?
<MuSh> puoi scrivere l'errore?
<dariuccio> e ora ke ho fatto come te mando????
<MuSh> dariuccio ascolta, metti il cd
<MuSh> fallo partire
<dariuccio> e una kiavetta.....gia fatto partire
<MuSh> metti partizionamento automatico
<MuSh> se ti da errore
<MuSh> scrivi l'errore su google e fai una ricerca
<dariuccio> dove trovo il partizionamento automatico, nnn lo trovo
<MuSh> al 80% troverai un post sul forum o qualche blog che ti spiega
<MuSh> altrimenti scrivi qui
<dariuccio> e giorni ke cerco...per questo sn qui
<MuSh> dariuccio: do per scontato che tu abbia letto questo
<MuSh> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione
<MuSh> e sopratutto questa parte
<MuSh> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<dario_> Mush il fatto è che lui non sa neanche come fare una partzione.. se le conoscenze sono così scarse potrebbe rischiare di fare qualche macello col partizionamento manuale forse
<dario_> no?
<MuSh> quindi vado a casa sua e glielo faccio
<MuSh> dariuccio: leggi e imparerai
<MuSh> e una cavolata
<MuSh> *è
<dario_> no, magarri se ha un pc in dualboot rischierebbe di cancellare l'altro OS..
<MuSh> dariuccio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<dario_> a sto punto io gli consiglierei di leggersi prima tutte le wiki con calma e poi ritornare qui..
<MuSh> direi...
<MuSh> e come se ti chiedono di dirgli come fare la carbonara e non sanno cosa è un uovo
<dario_> appunto
<dariuccio> nn c e nemmeno piu windows dentro....
<dario_> non per offendere, ma se il livello di conoscenza è così scarso se possibilità di fare casini non sono così lontane.. sarebbe meglio che prima si "formi"  un attimo su tutto ciò che è e che riguarda l'instalazione
<onebitxajax> mmmmmmmmmmmm
<onebitxajax> ma dove sono finiti tutti
<onebitxajax> devo fare sempre io tutto
<onebitxajax> MuSh: hai il ticket #N 1
<onebitxajax> dario_: hai il ticket #N 2
<onebitxajax> dario_: hai il ticket #N 2
<onebitxajax> dario_: hai il ticket #N 3
<onebitxajax> ok
<onebitxajax> quali sono i problemi andiamo con ordine, non ho voglia di leggere sopra, siate concisi e veloci
<dario_> che è sto ticket?
<onebitxajax> dario_: quale ' il tuo problema?
<dario_> ah nono, io non ho problemi stavamo aiutando dariuccio
<dario_> lui ha il problemka
<onebitxajax> dario_: ecco meno 1
<onebitxajax> meno 2
<dariuccio> nn c e nemmeno windows...
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: quale e' il tuo problema?
<dariuccio> ho cancellato per sbaglio le partizioni dal pc intero
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: bravo cosi si fa
<dariuccio> e ora nn riesco a ricrearle
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: sei con ubuntu live adesso?
<dariuccio> si kiavetta
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: allora e' bene che tu sappia questo
<dariuccio> ho perso sia win ke ubu
<onebitxajax> 1) hai perso tutto
<onebitxajax> 2) nientee' recuperabile
<dariuccio> ok
<onebitxajax> 3) forse ti posso aiutare
<dariuccio> ok
<onebitxajax> quindi se vuoi ci proviamo
<dariuccio> ok....ti dico nn sono un esperto
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: sai usare il terminale?
<dariuccio> no
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: sai aprirlo?
<dariuccio> no
<onebitxajax> premi contemporaneamente
<onebitxajax> ctrl+T
<onebitxajax> il tasto ctrl e t della tastiera
<onebitxajax> e' uscito?
<dariuccio> no...mi esce una nuova pagg internet
<onebitxajax> il tasto ctrl e alt e t della tastiera
<onebitxajax> scusa nn ricordavo la ombinazione
<dariuccio> eccolo
<onebitxajax> perfetto
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: scrivi questo comando
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: ssudo apt-get install -y pastebinit testdisk gparted
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: sudo apt-get install -y pastebinit testdisk gparted
<onebitxajax> una s
<dariuccio> ok
<dariuccio> ora invio?
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: si
<akhilleus> sera a tutti
<onebitxajax> akhilleus: ciao
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: s'ora in poi qando ti dico scrivi questo comando, vuoldire anche di premere invvio
<dariuccio> oki....ora???
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<dariuccio> ok
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: ti ha dato un link copialo e incollao qui
<onebitxajax> cosi lo vedo
<dariuccio> ti mando tt...
<dariuccio> ading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package testdisk ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit The program 'pastebinit' can be found in the following packages:  * pastebinit  * pastebinit (You will have to enable component called 'universe') Try: sudo apt-get install <selected package> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: no
<onebitxajax> solo il linl
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: sudo apt-get install -y pastebinit testdisk gparted
<onebitxajax> questo comando
<onebitxajax> aaaaaaaaaahhhhh
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: sudo apt-get install -y  testdisk gparted
<onebitxajax> vai con qusto
<dariuccio> ok ora?
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: aspe un sec
<dariuccio> ok
<onebitxajax> dariuccio:  add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu $(lsb_release -sc) main universe restricted multiverse"
<akis24> ciao
<onebitxajax> dariuccio:  sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu $(lsb_release -sc) main universe restricted multiverse"
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: sudo apt-get update
<dariuccio> ttutto da incollare???
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: si prima il primo poi il secondo
<dariuccio> ok
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: sudo apt-get install -y pastebinit
<onebitxajax> ti da errori?
<dariuccio> asp...sta ancora facendo
<onebitxajax> ok
<dariuccio>                                                               Errors were encountered while processing:  man-db
<onebitxajax> mmmmmmmmmm
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: va bene
<onebitxajax> !paste | dariuccio
<ubot-it> dariuccio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: tieni aperta una finestra con questo sito http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: d'ora in avanti quello che devi fare e' questo
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: selezionare tutto quello che e nel terminale, copiare, e incollare qui http://paste.ubuntu.com/. Premere posta. Copiare il link dal sito e incollarlo qui
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: tutto chiaro?
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: per ogni comando che ti diro di fare
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: pastebinit lo faceva in automatico ma ha problemi ad installarsi
<dariuccio> icollare quello ke dice il terminale suy quella pagg paste ubuntu???giusto?
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: esatto
<dariuccio> e poi?
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: e poi copiare il link del sito e incollarlo qui cosi vedo
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: prova
<dariuccio> ok
<dariuccio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5726179/
<dariuccio> giusto?
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: si perfetto
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: ora possiamo procedere
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: sudo fdisk -l
<onebitxajax> dimmi cosa dice
<onebitxajax> dimmi cosa dice <<-------- copia incolla e copia il link e incolla qui
<dariuccio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5726187/
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: brutta notizia
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: hai formattoto il tuo disco in fat16
<onebitxajax> :/
<onebitxajax> no aspe
<dariuccio> nn l ho fatt a posta
<onebitxajax> quanti dischi hai?
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: non hai copiato tutto
<onebitxajax> quella e' la pennetta da 1gb che stai usando
<dariuccio> 1solo
<dariuccio> si
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: non hai copaito tutto
<onebitxajax> manca un pezzo
<dariuccio> altro nn mi è uscito dopo
<onebitxajax> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<onebitxajax> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: proviamo un'altra strada
<dariuccio> ok
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: devi usare il tasto della tastiera chiamato STAMP, premerlo salvare l'immagine nella home, poi usare il sito http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add, per caricare l'immagine e incollare qui il  link
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: chiaro tutto?
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: facciamo un test, prova
<dariuccio> si...se posso salvarla....
<dariuccio> è nel sito ora
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: copia il link e incolla qui
<dariuccio> http://imagebin.org/259941
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: e' preoccupante
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: dai quezto comando
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: ls /dev/sd*
<onebitxajax> dimmi cosa dice
<dariuccio> http://imagebin.org/259942
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: non e' morto
<onebitxajax> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: sudo gparted /dev/sda
<onebitxajax> ti esc un programma
<dariuccio> ok
<onebitxajax> fammi vedere cosa esce
<dariuccio> http://imagebin.org/259943
<onebitxajax> strano davvero
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: ok chiudi gparted e procediamo con un'altro comando
<v00d0> salve a tutti
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: test
<v00d0> raggazi!
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: sudo testdisk
<onebitxajax> v00d0: CIAO!!!!!!!!!!
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: ora bisogna andare con calma, quindi per ogni finestra mi fa una imagine ok?
<onebitxajax> mi fai*
<onebitxajax> v00d0: dica
<dariuccio> command not found
<dariuccio> dice
<onebitxajax> mmmmmmmmmm
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: sudo apt-get install testdisk -y
<v00d0> posso chiedervi una cosa?? ho installato da poco ubuntu 12 e penso che oggi aggiornero al 13! solo che ho un problema; praticamente anche se non sto facendo niente  il mio laptop ha sempre la ventola accesa dalla quale esce aria calda. Quindi presumo che la temperatura sia sempre alta. Ho disintallato Unity perchè non mi piace molto ed ho installato gnome classic ma nulla da fare
<v00d0> ho un laptop samsung con due schede video una ati e una intel 4000
<v00d0> solo che ho provato ad installare amd catalyst ma mi è successo un casino ed ho dovuto reinstallare ubuntu da 0 perchè praticamente accedevo al desktop ma non vedevo più nulla ho provato anche a disinstallare catalyst ma
<v00d0> niente da fare mi diceva che il file era corrotto.
<dariuccio> http://imagebin.org/259946
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: perfetto
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: sudo testdisk
<onebitxajax> di nuovo
<onebitxajax> v00d0: ricapitolando vuoi avanzare, ma allo stesso tempo ai un'altro problema
<onebitxajax> v00d0: per la temperatura, non so devi aspettare qualcuno di esperto
<onebitxajax> v00d0: per catalist, stessa cosa
<onebitxajax> v00d0: per avanzamento, che versione di ubuntu hai adesso?
<v00d0> 12.04
<dariuccio> http://imagebin.org/259947
<v00d0> ma avanzare non è un problema
<onebitxajax> v00d0: e' buona
<v00d0> è che ho dovuto reinstallare ubuntu e sottomano avevo quella
<v00d0> solo che la temperatura anche in idle è sempre alta e la ventola è sempre accesa
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: devi usare l tastiera, premi invio cosi come sei
<v00d0> quindi non so devo installare i driver di intel??
<v00d0> xke comunque di default usa quella
<onebitxajax> v00d0: sicuro che nn ha bissogno di pulizia?
<v00d0> pulizia vale a dire??
<onebitxajax> v00d0: cmq so che ce questo problema
<onebitxajax> v00d0: le ventole accumulano polvrre che intasa i canali d'aria
<v00d0> no è nuovissimo il pc
<onebitxajax> mmmmmmmm
<v00d0> comprato da un mese e questa cosa su windows non accade
<dariuccio> solo una volta????
<onebitxajax> v00d0: per la temperatura nn saprei
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: ASSOLUTAMENTE SI
<dariuccio> cazzo
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: ANDIAMO CON CALMA
<dariuccio> scusa
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: TE LO AVEVO DETTO ANDIAMO CON CALMA
<onebitxajax> 1 PASSO ALLA VOLTA
<onebitxajax> fammi vedere cosa sta facendo
<dariuccio> http://imagebin.org/259948
<dariuccio> skiacciato troppe volte
<dariuccio> invio
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: premi q
<onebitxajax> premi il tasto q
<onebitxajax> 1 sola volta
<onebitxajax> e fammi vedere cosa esce
<dariuccio> http://imagebin.org/259949
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: Y 1 sola volta, poi q una sola volta
<onebitxajax> e fammi vedere
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: per capirci adesso o la va o la spacca, se sbagli solo 1 cosa il disco e' per sempre morto
<dariuccio> sta facendo qualcosa ma ancora nn ho skiacciato q
<onebitxajax> quindi andiamo con calma
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: premi q
<dariuccio> mentre fa?
<onebitxajax> fammi vedere cosa sta facendo
<onebitxajax> ma comuqnue penso di si se quello che hai fatto e' quello che penso
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: ci sei?
<onebitxajax> :/
<onebitxajax> morto
<onebitxajax> :'(
<onebitxajax> purtroppo era quello che penso :(
<cristian_c> facciamo i funerali
<cristian_c> e ora parto con la seconda domanda
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: quale domanda?
<cristian_c> non l'ho ancora fatta :D
<onebitxajax> mi e' dispiaciuo tanto cavolacci
<onebitxajax> 250 gb di roba spariti :'''''(
<cristian_c> la domanda è questa: da un po' di tempo, i tasti volume non funzionano più come dovrebbero
<cristian_c> il toggle funziona a metà, se lo premo si disattiva l'audio, ma se lo ripremo non si riattiva
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: non so, aspetta qualche nerds per quello :D
<cristian_c> il bello è che lo stesso succede anche con un'altra tastiera
<cristian_c> come risolvo?
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, non mi aiuti così :DDDD
<cristian_c> XD
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: ECCOLO
<dariuccio> tornato....
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: cosa e' successo?
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: vorrei ma realmene nn so
<cristian_c> Qualche idea?
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, hai aumentato l'entropia dell'universo, però
<dariuccio> cazzo....tt bloccato....ho dovuto spegnere se no asp fino domani...me lo fa diverse volte
<cristian_c> :P
<dariuccio> dobbiamo rifare tt?
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: apri terminale ctr + alt +t
<dariuccio> fatto
<krabador> dariuccio, niente abbreviazioni, per favore
<dariuccio> dammi le due pagg da aprire per i link
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu $(lsb_release -sc) main universe restricted  multiverse"
<onebitxajax> [14:00:11] < onebitxajax> dariuccio: sudo apt-get install -y  testdisk gparted
<cristian_c> krabador, quindi mi aiuti, vero? :P
<cristian_c> :D
<onebitxajax> !paste | dariuccio
<ubot-it> dariuccio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<onebitxajax> !image | dariuccio
<ubot-it> dariuccio: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: forse e' associazione keyboard
<onebitxajax> krabador: ecco il mio nerd preferito
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, beh, in realtà non saprei propio cosa fare
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: keyboard shourtcast
<cristian_c> krabador, onebitxajax dice che sei nerd
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: sotto le impotazioni
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: non trollare
<cristian_c> 16:42:50 <onebitxajax> cristian_c: non so, aspetta qualche nerds per quello :D
<onebitxajax> ti bannao subito
<dariuccio> http://imagebin.org/259951
<cristian_c> krabador, quindi sicuramente mi aiuti
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, sono innocente, sto cercando aiuto tecnico
<cristian_c> :)
<krabador> cristian_c, onebitxajax spende piu' della metà dei soldi del mese per topexan
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install testdisk -y
<onebitxajax> krabador: buahahhaha
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, eh, purtroppo non suo unity :(
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: manco io,per quello ti dico non so
<krabador> cristian_c, che succede?
<cristian_c> krabador, dunque: io chiedo aiuto, onebitxajax dice che serve aspettare un nerd, arrivi tu e lui dice che sei un nerd, quindise il nerd mi aiuta, tu mi aiuti
<cristian_c> è un sillogismo
<onebitxajax> o,O
<v00d0> una cosa veloce, come faccio a capire se compiz è attivo e se non c'è come lo attivo di default ad ogni avvio?? ho gnome classic
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: ci sei?
<dariuccio> http://imagebin.org/259952
<krabador> cristian_c, nello specifico?
<cristian_c> krabadro, i tasti volume che non fungono più bene
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: sudo testdisk /dev/sda
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: ANDIAMO CON CALMA OK?
<cristian_c> krabador, i tasti volume che non fungono più bene
<dariuccio> si....nn ho fatto nulla....
<dariuccio> sl invio
<onebitxajax> krabador: in reaalta cristian_c sta usando windows 8, me lo ha detto in privato
<dariuccio> e ora c e la pagina verde
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: proviamo
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: fammi vedere
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, no no, io uso ubuntu
<krabador> cristian_c, vuol dire che devi beccarti una denuncia condominiale
<cristian_c> krabador, mi devi aiutare, me lo ho garantito onebitxajax, e se  non lo fai lui mi deve una pizza :D
<krabador> per il volume troppo alto
<dariuccio> http://imagebin.org/259953
<onebitxajax> krabador: [14:48:16] < cristian_c>non dirlo a krabador ma sto usando windows 8
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: hai premuto tanti invio perche?
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: quanti invio hai premuto?
<krabador> cristian_c, li premi e sembra che non funzionino, ma agli effetti funzionano, o non funzionano pre niente
<dariuccio> no no....sl per arrivare a quella pagina
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, questo log non esiste, è tarocco
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: ti ho gia detto di non farlo
<dariuccio> dopo la frase se mi hai dato
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: usa freccia destra e poi premi invio, per uscire da quella schermata
<cristian_c> krabador,in realtà funzionano a metà, ad esempio il toggle
<krabador> a che cosa deve servire testdisk ?
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: non e' vero
<cristian_c> krabador, se lo premo funge, se lo ripremo o
<onebitxajax> krabador: recuperare tabella partizioni
<cristian_c> krabador, riesco a mettere in mute ma non in unmute
<cristian_c> krabador, prima fungeva
<dariuccio> in che senso
<krabador> come mai è andata perduta la tabella partizioni?
<dariuccio> della tastiera intendi
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, sì, è  vero
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: premi sulla tastiera 1 volta freccia a destra e poi premi invio 1 volta
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: no , non e' vero
<dariuccio> fatto....
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, inoltre, krabador non era neanche nel chan
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: fammi vedere
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: dopo che e' entrato me lo hai detto in privato
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, è abbastanza non verosimile
<cristian_c> alle 14:48?
<krabador> cristian_c, vai magramente in live con qualcos'altro e vedi se non hai nessun problema, se no, s'è sminchiato qualcosa in quello che stai usando
<cristian_c> lui è entrato poco fa
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: lo so da te ci si apsetta di tutto
<dariuccio> http://imagebin.org/259954
<cristian_c> krabador, bravo , non ci avev pensato
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: ricominciamo e questa volta non entrare direttamente
<cristian_c> krabador, appena posso testo
<cristian_c> krabador, grazie :)
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: andimamo passo per passo perche ce una config da attivare
<krabador> cristian_c, figurati
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: chiaro?
<dariuccio> allora incollo senza fare invio
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, ecco, lui mi ha aiutato , non come te :P
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: sudo testdisk /dev/sda
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: te l'ho deto che nn sapevo
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, non ti credo :)
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: fammi vedere cosa esc
<krabador> perchè è partita la tabella delle partizioni?
<dariuccio> faccio invio o no
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: scrivi sudo testdisk /dev/sda e dai 1 solo invio
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, mi devi una pizza
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: nada, tu mi devi 5
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: mica sono pazzo
<cristian_c> sei pazzo per la pizza
<cristian_c> fineOT
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: ora fammi vedere cosa esce
<dariuccio> quello di prima....
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: impossibile
<krabador> tastdisk si puo' lanciare senza specificare la periferica, purchè un superuser o root
<dariuccio> ti giuro ora mando
<krabador> ti fa sciegliere dopo cosa fare con quello che trova
<onebitxajax> krabador: lo so, ma dice che finisce qui http://imagebin.org/259953
<dariuccio> http://imagebin.org/259956
<onebitxajax> krabador: senza selezionare tipo di partizione
<dariuccio> fatto tutto come hai detto
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: andiamo con calma
<dariuccio> si
<krabador> eh, che problema c'è? seleziona il disco, che secondo lui è uno solo
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: premi 1 sola volta invioe fammi vedere cosa esce
<krabador> quanti ne dovrebbe vedere?
<onebitxajax> krabador: il oproblema e' che prima si doveva selezione il tipo di mbr
<krabador> se non selezioni il disco
<krabador> non ti chiede cosa fare
<onebitxajax> krabador: sicuro?
<onebitxajax> mmmmmmm
<krabador> si
<dariuccio> http://imagebin.org/259957
<krabador> in ogni caso, scusate, ma
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: premi 1 solo invio e fammi vedere
<krabador> !chat | dariuccio
<ubot-it> dariuccio: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<onebitxajax> krabador: avevi ragione
<onebitxajax> krabador: ?
<dariuccio> http://imagebin.org/259958
<onebitxajax> krabador: io e cristian_c abbiamo spammato come atti e ora dici di andare in chat?
<krabador> certo
<krabador> che gusto c'è ad esser nerd se no ?
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: premi 1 solo invio e fammi vedere
<onebitxajax> krabador: :°D
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, io non ho spammato, io chiedevo supprto tecnico
<cristian_c> :D
<dariuccio> http://imagebin.org/259959
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: premi 1 solo invio e fammi vedere
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: hai fatto qualcosa di strano
<onebitxajax> il disco sembra danneggiato di brutto
<krabador> dariuccio, è partito il disco,
<dariuccio> http://imagebin.org/259960
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: premi Y 1 sola volta e fammi vedere
<dariuccio> http://imagebin.org/259961
<dariuccio> e il pc ha rallentato appena schiacciato y
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: ASPETTIAMO
<onebitxajax> sta scansionando il disco
<onebitxajax> strano che sia rallentato
<onebitxajax> o cavoli
<krabador> onebitxajax, con settori danneggiati cosa ti aspetti?
<onebitxajax> ce un read error
<onebitxajax> krabador: e' morto il disco completamente
<krabador> dariuccio, è partito il disco
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: il disco e' FISICAMENTE morto
<dariuccio> cioe
<onebitxajax> krabador: qualcuno deve spiegare la brutta notizia
<onebitxajax> e' un lavoro sporco ce devo fare io
<dariuccio> dv comprarne 1 nuovo
<krabador> dariuccio, fanno la differenziata dalle tue parti?
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: sembra che il tuo disco fisicamentre sia morto, quindi irrecuperabile
<onebitxajax> sembra che non sia stata colpa tua, ma e' il fato
<onebitxajax> dariuccio: lo spirto linux ha scelto il tuo hard disk per portarlo da lui
<krabador> dariuccio, si possono effettuare manovre per tentare il recupero di settori danneggiati,ma , non sono manovre da inesperti
<krabador> dariuccio, e con i dischi degli ultimi anni hanno sempre meno effetto
<dario_> buonasera cari, come mai firefox su kubuntu noto che crasha spesso?
<dario_> soprattutto quando ho molti programmi aperti
<dario__> ha crashato nuovamente
<dario__> niente?
<krabador> dario__ versione di kubuntu e di firefox?
<dario__> entrambe le ultime
<onebitxajax> morto d nuovo
<dario__> solitamente su altri DE non avevo sto problema.. tra l'altro l'ho installata ieri la distro e mi sarà creshato già una 15ina di volta firefox e mai nessun altro
<dario__> che poi neanche che riempio tutta la ram
<dario__> voi dite che dovrei farlo partire da temrinale e poi vedo che dice quando crasha?=
<krabador> in kde è una problematica nota
<dario__> ah sì?
<dario__> quindi non ci sono soluzioni?
<krabador> dario__, si
<krabador> prova ad usare chrome
<Riccardone> altro browser ?
<dario__> si ma firefox l'ho su ogni pc con le varie cose sincornizzate e tutto
<dario__> farei prima a cambiare distro allora ..
<krabador> dario__, hai un'nvidia?
<Riccardone> dario__: addirittura ?
<dario__> nono
<dario__> intel integrata
<Riccardone> dario__: magari a breve sistemano il bug ... che ti costa ?
<dario__> ah perchè è una cosa che c'è da poco tempo=
<dario__> ?
<dario__> ma tanto la distro l'ho messa ieri sera
<dario__> su parecchi aspetti è stupenda, ma su altri mi ha lasicato un pò perplesso
<Riccardone> dario__: di che distro parli ?
<dario__> kubuntu 13.04 32bit
<krabador> dario__, su kubuntu è una cosa da un paio di versioni
<dario__> non mi sono mai successi crash di firefox con altre distro
<Riccardone> prova a reinstallare la 12.10 magari ..
<dario__> krabador quindi non è una cosa destinata a risolversi in tmepi brevi giusto?=
<Riccardone> se è una cosa che proprio non ne puoi fare a meno ...
<Riccardone> dario__: giusto.
<krabador> dario__, piu' che altro, ci sono varie soluzioni
<dario__> eh diciamo che 15 crash in nenanche 24 ore non è che sia proprio comodo
<dario__> quali sarebbero>?
<krabador> dario__, prova, anche se non è una cosa proprio limpidissima, ad installare un'altro ambiente grafico,e vedi se persiste il problema
<dario__> ma ho usato altre distro su questa macchina e mai successa una cosa del genere
<krabador> dario__, prova ad installare un'altro ambiente grafico.
<Riccardone> dario__: tipo LXDE ... se ti crasha con questo smetto e formatto tutto!
<dario__> io ero molto indeciso tra xubuntu e kubuntu.. ne avevo parlato anche con cristian, praticamente alla fine ho optato per kubuntu per xubuntu invece aveva un problema che ogni qualvolta vi era uno smooth scroll (non quello a scatti) il rendering dei caratteri era penoso e saltellava tutto
<krabador> dario__, http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=97560
<dario__> grazie per il link
<dario__> voi sapete come mai in ambienti con lxde o xfce (ne parlai  anche con cristian) quando faccio lo smooth scroll il rendering fa schifo?
<dario__> perché sennò, nonostante ho installato ieri sera kubuntu riformatto e mi butto su xubuntu
<krabador> dario__, scusami, che intel hai e con quale driver?
<Riccardone> dario__: che HW hai ?
<dario__> intel gma
<krabador> gma, e ?
<dario__> ma me lo fa anche con la intel hd300
<dario__> *3000
<krabador> il driver è top secret?
<dario__> sono quelli di default
<krabador> ecco, installa quelli di intel
<krabador> e vedi se hai lo stesso problema.
<Riccardone> dario__: dai retta a krabador
<dario__> devo prenderli da l sito loro?
<krabador> dario__, https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads
<dario__> non ho mai installato driver su linux
<Riccardone> dario__: è più semplice di quanto pensi ..
<dario__> riccardone solo la prima parte devo vedere?? quella relativa ai drivers?? kernel ecc no?
<krabador> dario__, in questo caso, installi il pacchetto che ti fanno scaricare, fai partire quel programma, e lui gestisce poi tutto
<Riccardone> dario__: esatto.
<dario__> ah
<Riccardone> dario__: scarica l'installer
<dario__> l'installar lo trovo nello zip?
<krabador> no
<krabador> nessun installer.
<krabador> e zip
<dario__> ah aspè aspè
<dario__> il .deb è proprio un programma?=
<krabador> è un pacchetto
<krabador> che va installato
<Riccardone> dario__: esatto. è un installer appunto
<jester->  tipo setup.exe
<dario__> ok, e poi mi trova lui i driver?
<dario__> ok installato
<krabador> dario__, fallo partire
<Riccardone> jester-: non proprio dai ... ".exe" non si può leggere!
<dario__> da terminale o ha l'interfaccia rgafica=
<dario__> ?
<krabador> e lui ti installa il driver adatto alla scheda
<Riccardone> dario__: come lo hai installato ?
<dario__> ok trovato
<Riccardone> dario__: dai il comando "sudo dpkg -i <nomepacchetto.deb>"
<dario__> ma quresto è quello di cui parlava pochi giorni fa roberto ferramosca?
<dario__> sisi l'0ho gia lanciato ;) grazie
<Riccardone> dario__: chi è Roberto Ferramosca ?
<dario__> è il gestore di lffl
<dario__> un blog su linux
<dario__> mi sembra che ne aveva parlato pochi giorni fa di sto programmino della intel
<dario__> comunque intanto che parlo sta facendo ;)
<Riccardone> dario__: "programmino della Intel" ??
<dario__> si questo che ho installato per i driver intel
<dario__> intel driver manager no?
<dario__> me lo avete fatto installare voi :)
<krabador> dario__, guarda, se lo contatti, ti aiuta lui.
<Riccardone> dario__: beh! i .deb sono tutti pacchetti Debian ...
<dario__> ragazzi che DE state usando ora?? mi servirebbe una prova
<Riccardone> dario__: LXDE
<dario__> ok
<dario__> allora vedi una cosa poer favore
<Riccardone> dario__: dica
<dario__> se ridimensioni una finestra e poi la "prendi per la barra del titolo" e la fai roteare sullo schermo, i bordi inizi a vederli tutti seghettati o sono smepre pari?
<dario__> grazie
<Riccardone> dario__: ma, sinceramente non ho capito cosa devo fare ... Tutti sti effetti grafici non ce li ho :)
<Riccardone> se ridimensiono una finestra la posso spostare come voglio, ma addirittura "farla roteare sullo schermo" mi sembra esagerato ...
<dario_> opss.. ennesimo crash di firefox.. potete riscrivere per favore?
<krabador> dario_, hai installato il software della intel?
<dario_> sisi ha fatto tutto
<dario_> dovrei riavviare ora
<krabador> dario_, l'hai fatto partire?
<dario_> sisi penso che aveva finito guarda qui
<dario_> riccardone mi avevi risposto sulla cosa di lxde?
<dario_>  krabador  guarda qui.. ha finito no? http://postimg.org/image/ezdvq4q9d/
<Riccardone> dario_: si, ma non saprei come aiutarti :(
<dario_> riccardone non hai verificato?
<krabador> si, riavvia allora
<krabador> cosi' usi il driver
<dario_> quello che ti ho chiesto?
<krabador> fino ad allora
<krabador> non lo usi
<Riccardone> dario_: si, ho verificato e non ho nessun problema :)
<dario_> non ti fa il bordo seghhettato?
<dario_> comunque ragazzi tra poco devo uscire e ora non posso riavviare
<dario_> se ci siete fra un'oretta mi ricollego dopo
<Riccardone> dario_: no. Ma io non uso Kubuntu ... Uso Lubuntu con Ati Radeon :)
<dario_> spero di farcela
<dario_> riccardone ma anche lubuntu me lo faceva
<Riccardone> dario_: come non puoi riavviare ? Siamo curiosi ora ...
<dario_> ahaahha no perché ho in corso un download
<Riccardone> dario_: allora hai qualche problema con i driver non proprietari :)
<dario_> ma non ci siete dopo?
<Riccardone> no. io esco tra un quarto d'ora :(
<dario_> vabbè dai annullo il download
<dario_> riavvio
<dario_> ah
<dario_> una cosa prima di riavviare
<Riccardone> dario_: grande!
<dario_> ora quando devo aggiornare i driver devo rilanciare il programma?
<krabador> dario_, si, ogni tanto lo apri
<dario_> ok
<Riccardone> dario_: si
<dario_> rIAVVIO
<dario_> GRAZIE+
<krabador> e lui vede se ce ne sono di nuovi
<Riccardone> evvai!
<Riccardone> dai che sono curioso!
<Riccardone> * krabador rafforza l'attacco ulteriormente, vista la scomparsa dell'alterego
<krabador> ?
<Riccardone> l'hai scritto tu :)
<Riccardone> dario_: allora ?
<krabador> Riccardone, è una parte di un discorso?
<dario__> un secondo che guardo
<Riccardone> krabador: si, su #Ubuntu-it-chat
<Riccardone> ok ... morto di nuovo
<Riccardone> mannaggia
<dario__> nono eccomi
<krabador> che c'entra di qua?
<dario__> un altro secondo che faccio una prova
<Riccardone> krabador: era per dire ...
<dario__> sembra migliorato
<dario__> ma non risolto
<Riccardone> vedi sempre seghettato ?
<dario__> meno moooltomeno
<dario__> nel senso prima spesso
<dario__> ora il 90% delle volte no
<Riccardone> ci accontentiamo ?
<dario__> ahaha sisi grazie
<dario__> ora dovevo uscire
<dario__> come torno provo meglio
<dario__> un'ultima cosa prima che esco
<dario__> anzi due cose
<krabador> o esci o chiedi
<krabador> non si puo' avere tutto.
<dario__> 1) il programma da chi è gestito? è open source?
<Riccardone> saggio detto quello di krabador
<Riccardone> dario__: 1) si.
<Riccardone> poi
<Riccardone> ?
<dario__> 2)se quando torno mi accorgo che sto driver mi dovesse aver dato un problema che ora non vedo, come potrei tornare indietro<?
<krabador> disinstallandolo
<krabador> ma devi uscire , non hai tempo di sapere come.
<Riccardone> sudo dpkg --purge "nomepacchetto.deb"
<Riccardone> ciao esco anche io
<Riccardone> alla prox
<geronimo_> buona sera
<geronimo_> qualcuno mi sa dire come si installare flasch palyer su unbuntu
<BetaBrain> ok propblemino semplice semplice
<BetaBrain> stampante  hpo 4620 ho installato per prima  hplip da  repo poi  visto che non andava  ho compilato  hplip e  non va  lo stesso anzi mo non parte na mazza del hp-setup
<cristian_c> BetaBrain, hai guardato sul wiki?
<BetaBrain> si cristian_c sono 2 ore  he guardo e questa è  ultima spiaggia
<BetaBrain> mi vergogno  se non riesco a far andare sta stampante  via wifi
<BetaBrain> con linux
<cristian_c> !hplip
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'hplip'
<cristian_c> !hp
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'hp'
<cristian_c> !stampa
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'stampa'
<cristian_c> BetaBrain, hai installato tuttii i pacchetti?
<BetaBrain> cristian_c, si e anche compilati
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/Hp
<BetaBrain> solo che mo  è successo qualcosa
<cristian_c> compilati?ma se sono nei repo
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> mah
<BetaBrain> si versione  aggiornata  di hplip
<BetaBrain> http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install/manual/distros/linuxmint.html
<cristian_c> BetaBrain, che c'entra mint?
<BetaBrain> cristian_c, uso questo
<BetaBrain> linux mint 13
<cristian_c> BetaBrain, ti saria accorto che sei in #ubuntu-it, immagino
<BetaBrain> si :D
<BetaBrain> be cristian_c  non cambia  molto anzi
<BetaBrain> nulla praticamente
<cristian_c> BetaBrain, invece cambia
<cristian_c> sono due so diversi
<cristian_c> !mint
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'mint'
<cristian_c> !linuxmint
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'linuxmint'
<cristian_c> !linux-mint
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'linux-mint'
<cristian_c> lol
<BetaBrain> cristian_c, credimi in linea di massima funge  come  ubuntu
<BetaBrain> graficamente  usa  versione  modd  della lucid  ma  cmq
<cristian_c> BetaBrain, passa nell'altro chan
<SwissHyde> ciao!
<Swisshyde> salve
<Swisshyde> qualcno può darmi una mano?
<roht> !domanda | Swisshyde
<ubot-it> Swisshyde: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<jackx_> ho un problema qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<roht> !domanda | jackx_
<ubot-it> jackx_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<jackx_> ok scusa allora il mio problema è questo: ho installato ubuntu 13.04 su un vecchio portatile, la procedura è filata bene e il sistema è installato con successo per quando entro nell'account creato compare solo la freccia del mouse e nient'altro
<jackx_> premetto che non ho mai usato ubuntu
<roht> non va la grafica
<roht> quanto ram hai sul portatile?
<jackx_> non ne ho idea
<roht> prova ad andare in modo terminale
<jackx_> sarebbe?
<roht> ctrl+alt+f2
<jackx_> ok allora provo
<roht> si
<jackx_> chiede il login e la password
<roht> esatto, entra con i tuoi dati
<jackx_> ok e poi?
<roht> cat /proc/meminfo, per vedere quanta ram ha il tuo pc
<jackx_> e dell'elenco quale dovrei leggere'
<roht> la prima riga
<roht> dimmi cosa ti riporta
<jackx_> 961352 kB
<roht> humm
<roht> mi sembra poca per gestire la grafica
<roht> il tuo portatile che marca è?
<jackx_> hp
<roht> come hai installato ubuntu dal cd live?
<jackx_> cd
<roht> e col cd la grafica la vedevi?
<roht> hai provato prima di installare?
<jackx_> funzionava tutto
<jackx_> il pc lo usava mio zio prima per scaricare i film
<roht> la scheda grafica che marca è? ati nvidia o altro?
<jackx_> non saprei
<brass> buona sera a tutti
<brass> posso chiedere un aiuto?
<roht> jackx_, digita da terminale lspci
<jackx_> direi amd
<roht> hai letto bene?
<roht> niente ati o nvida o intel?
<jackx_> si ati c'è
<roht> penso sia un problema di driver video dovresti installare i driver proprietari ati
<brass> scusate ragazzi qualcuno può darmi ascolto?
<jackx_> e come?
<krabador> !qualcuno | brass
<ubot-it> brass: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<roht> prima di fare ciò dal terminale come super utente dai un reebot per riavviare
<brass> ok, grazie, non volevo essere indiscreto
<roht> magari riprova ad entrare in modo grafico
<jackx_> spiegati in parole semplici perchè io non sono molto pratico di queste cose :)
<roht> *reboot
<roht> digita ...  su
<roht> anzi sudo
<roht> sudo -s
<brass> oggi ho cambiato SO, sono passato da win xp a win 7 e ubuntu su 2 partizioni diverse, su nessuno dei 2 SO funziona alcun tipo di browser, che vuol dire?
<jackx_> sudo?
<roht> si sudo -s
<jackx_> ok riavviato
<roht> bene, riprova a vedere se entri ora in modo grafico
<krabador> brass, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox
<krabador> brass, da terminale
<brass> kabrador, intanto grazie, però è come se avessi scritto in cirillico, abbi un po' di pazienza
<jackx_> niente :( per ora è uguale a prima
<krabador> brass, apri il terminale in ubuntu e copia incolla il comando che ti ho postato
<roht> praticamente sei fermo al login grafico?
<brass> ok, da "sudo" a firefox"?
<krabador> brass, si
<brass> grazie
<jackx_> allora io lo accendo e mi va sulla schermata del login metto la pssword ed entro ma poi niente
<jackx_> solo il cursore del mouse che muovo ma niente menù o altro
<roht> non voglio darti info errate
<roht> ma per me è un problema di driver, magari qualcuno può aiutarti meglio
<jackx_> ok grazie lo stesso
<roht> niente
<jackx_> vabbe io aspetto se qualcuno sa cosa fare scriva pure
<finduz> ciao ragazzi ho veramente bisogno di aiuto
<krabador> finduz, chiedi
<finduz> mentre scaricavo un file con ktorrent l'ho aperto ed e' crashato vlc, era sparito il processo avviato ktorrent
<finduz> e adesso non mi fa' piu0 connettere
<finduz> non trova l'opzione
<finduz> per questo ho istallato in modo pulito la nuova 13.04
<finduz> ma il problema non e' scomparso
<finduz> ho creato la nuova connessione dls
<finduz> ma non e' selezionabile
<finduz> *dsl
<krabador> finduz, come ti connetti?
<brass> krabador, niente crasha ancora
<finduz> con un altro pc windows 7!
<brass> anche in mod safe
<roht> jack il tuo pc è un hp pavillon?
<krabador> finduz, intendo, router chiavetta modem
<krabador> come?
<krabador> brass, che macchina hai ^
<krabador> ?
<brass> amd dual core 5200
<brass> 2 gb ram
<jackx_> il fisso si
<brass> cmq fino a ieri su win xp funzionava tutto
<jackx_> è da dove ho scaricato ubuntu poi l'ho masterizzato su disco e installato
<brass> ora non ne funziona uno (firefox IE chrome chromium)
<finduz_> rieccomi
<finduz_> ho alzato il modem e si e' spento il pc..
<finduz_> il modello e' alice gate 2 plus quello bianco e squadrato
<finduz_> eeeh
<finduz_> adesso vado anche in timeoutXD
<cristian_c> lol
<jackx_> dovrei provare a scaricarlo a 64bit?
<Synaptic> sera
<cristian_c> brass, non ho capito il problema
<brass> allora: qualsiasi browser io usi crasha
<cristian_c> brass, che dice il terminale?
<cristian_c> brass, hai aggiunto ppa?
<brass> dove devo aggiungere ppa?
<krabador> brass, apri il terminale, manda firefox, e incolla in pastebin quello che ti dice
<krabador> !paste | brass
<ubot-it> brass: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> brass, non ne devi aggiungere, ma vorrei capire se ne hai aggiunti
<brass> (process:8418):Glib-critical **: g_slice_set_config: assertion sys_page_size == 0' failed
<cristian_c> jackx_, hai controllato l'hash della iso?
<cristian_c> brass, già letto quest'errore recentemente
<krabador> brass, su ubuntu hai installato chrome / chromium ?
<brass> si
<brass> quello non crasha ma si blocca il caricamento delle pagine
<cristian_c> brass, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1166514
<krabador> brass, fallo partire da terminale, ed incolla SU PASTEBIN , tutti i messaggi che da
<jackx_> l'hash dell'iso??? parla la lingua dei mortali :)
<cristian_c> finduz_, non ho capito il problema
<brass> non posso incollare visto che sono su un'altro terminale
<cristian_c> !md5 | jackx_
<ubot-it> jackx_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<dario_> ciao carissimi, cè modo di scaricare xubuntu 12.04.2 senza passare per i torrent?
<krabador> finduz_, posta su pastebin il risultato di ifconfig da terminale
<cristian_c> brass, leggi
<krabador> !chat |dario_
<ubot-it> dario_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<finduz_> un momento che faccio passo su penna e invio.. krabador
<cristian_c> dario_, che problemi hai con i torrent?
<dario_> ciao cristian_c alla fine poi ho installato kubuntu ieri sera, ma mi sa che formattoe  metto xubuntu
<dario_> che non ho mai scaricato via torrent
<dario_> non so neanche cos'è
<cristian_c> dario_, è una cavolata
<cristian_c> dario_, scarichi il file torrent
<cristian_c> lo apri con transmission
<cristian_c> e ti scarica la iso
<cristian_c> risolto
<jackx_> ok ora lo leggo
<krabador> dario_, puoi tranquillamente scaricare la iso dal sito ufficiale senza bisogno di torrent
<cristian_c> !torrent | dario_
<ubot-it> dario_: Per scaricare la nuova versione di Ubuntu 13.04 Raring Ringtail è preferibile usare i torrent: "Ubuntu" http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/ | "Kubuntu" http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/13.04/release/ | Per sapere come usare i torrent: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Transmission
<cristian_c> krabador, ma non ci mette una vita
<cristian_c> ?
<krabador> cristian_c, no
<krabador> se vai in mirror tedeschi
<cristian_c> eh, i teteschi sono più efficienti
<cristian_c> XD
<krabador> cristian_c, ma raramente ho trovato problemi anche dal server principale
<dario_> krabador parlo di xubuntu.. sul sito di ubuntu in dervitae c'è solo l'ultima e non la lts, mentre sul sito di xubuntu cè solo via torrnet o sbaglio?
<cristian_c> dario_, non saprei ma usare i torrent è una cavolata
<krabador> dario_, un attimo
<finduz_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5726996/ krabador
<jackx_> quindi devo scaricare il programma e vedere se il file è valido?
<Brass_> Cristian, mi dice directory non esiste
<dario_> ok lo sto scaricando da ktorrent
<cristian_c> Brass_, che cos'hai fatto?
<cristian_c> dario_, vedi come fila liscio?
<cristian_c> XD
<dario_> e sisi cristian solo che non l'avevo mai fatto ;)
<Brass_> ho scritto l'indirizzo che mi hai postato
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Brass_, è un link da incollare nel browser
<cristian_c> XD
<Brass_> Immagino sul browser che non funziona
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> è v ero
<cristian_c> Brass_, da dove scrivi ora?
<Brass_> iPad
<cristian_c> jackx_, sì
<cristian_c> più o meno
<cristian_c> Brass_, riesci ad aprire il link con ipaddo
<cristian_c> ?
<jackx_> ok allora provo
<krabador> finduz_, ed il pc è attaccato correttamente col cavo ethernet?
<finduz_> penso di si... adesso rifaccio il cablaggio..
<dario_> cristian_c calcola che poi ieri ho installato kubuntu.. è perfetto e mi piace da morire..peccato che firefox crasha ogni 2 minuti e sembra che sia anche un problema abbastanza noto..  non me ne va bene una :( ... mo infatti pensavo di formattà e mette xubuntu
<brass> Puoi ripostarmelo?
<finduz_> krabador si dietro blinkano i leddini
<jackx_> ho scaricato cygwin ma ora non so che cavolo fare
<dario_> ma come mai si preferisce scaricare da torrent?
<finduz_> rifatto krabador http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5727034/
<krabador> finduz_, apri il browser e digita 192.168.1.1
<brass> cristian_c da iPad non lo apre
<finduz_> forse sono stato miracolato o sono semplicemente scemo, ma sono connesso.. c'e' l'icona e sia e' aperto google. grazie krabador !
<krabador> finduz_, di niente, scontattava
<jackx_> ok i file sono differenti ma come cavolo faccio ora? basta solo riscaricarlo?
<brass> Cristian ci sei ancora?
<brass> C'è qualcuno in grado di dirmi perché non mi funziona nessun browser su nessuno dei SO della mia macchina? (Win7 e ubuntu13.04)
<cristian_c> brass, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1166514
<brass> Grazie
<brass> Cristian posso postare qui il risultato?
<krabador> brass, scusami, ma !paste
<krabador> !paste | brass
<ubot-it> brass: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<brass> Fatto
<krabador> brass, incolla il link risultante qui
<brass> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5727083/
<brass> fatto giusto?
<krabador> brass, hai incollato il contenuto del link
<brass> Cioè? Non ti compare il bug
<brass> Report?
<brass> Ok, andiamo per gradi, apro il link https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1166514 e che faccio?
<krabador> brass, quel link dice che quella cosa è un bug confermato
<brass> Ah ok, scusa, ora che so che è confermato che faccio?
<brass> krabrador, hai idea di come posso procedere?
<krabador> brass, che scheda video hai?
<brass> Nvidia geforce il mod non lo ricordo
<brass> 9600gt
<krabador> brass, stai facendo funzionare il driver proprietario=
<krabador> ?
<krabador> brass, o quello base?
<brass> Quello base, non so come si istalla su ubuntu
<krabador> brass, allora, digita da terminale software-properties-gtk
<brass> Si è aperta la finestra software e aggiornamenti, che faccio?
<krabador> vai nella scheda in alto tutta a destra
<krabador> di questa finestra
<krabador> vedi se c'è un driver selezionabile
<brass> Driver aggiuntivi?
<krabador> si
<krabador> vedi se ci sono driver
<brass> C'è ne sono 7, 6 sono driver in uso nvidia binario per xorg, 1, quello selezionato è server x di x.org
<krabador> !image | brass
<ubot-it> brass: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<brass> Ok
<anoncn_78> sera
<anoncn_78> a chi chiedo aiuto per ubuntu 12.04?
<hola> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<brass> http://imagebin.org/259986
<hola> brass: ??
<brass> Si?
<anoncn_78> Ho provato la 12.04 in live,non si connette in wireless,mentre la 11.04 installata si,come risolvo? Scheda Intel Centrino N1000
<hola> anoncn_78: iwconfig e fai il paste dei risultati
<hola> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<hola> brass: perchè il link?
<anoncn_78> ma adesso sono con la 11.04
<brass> È per krabador
<hola> anoncn_78: e allora non potremo mai sapere il motivo...
<hola> anoncn_78: TEORICAMENTE più avanti si va con le versioni di linux e maggiori sono le schede wifi supportate
<anoncn_78> capisco....possiamo farlo anche se entro con la live,o devo connettermi col cavo?
<krabador> brass, seleziona il primo della lista, fallo fare,e riavvia
<hola> non è necessario internet ... basta che mi dici il risultato di iwconfig.... almeno sappiamo se problema di driver
<krabador> anoncn_78, dai lspci da terminale, incolla su pastebin il risultato
<hola> krabador: lo sai che io per giocare con i driver nvidia mi sono ritrovato schermata nera... :D
<krabador> !pastebin | anoncn_78
<ubot-it> anoncn_78: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> hola, capita, ma se si installa il testato, molto di meno.
<brass> krabador: ok grazie poi ti dico
<hola> krabador: beh io avevo installato quelli con la scritta RECOMANDED
<hola> (o come diavolo si scrive)
<hola> e poi BUM !! schermata nera
<krabador> hola, non è una regola
<krabador> hola, tutto è incline a problemi
<anoncn_78> eccolo krabador  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5727210/
<hola> infatti ora mi teng quelli di default... krabador non faccio nemmeno gli aggiornamenti ! altrimenti BUM un altra volta come già successo
<hola> krabador: perchè gli hai fatto fare lspci... l'aveva detto che era la intel... Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 1000
<krabador> hola, cosi'  è sicuro
<hola> anoncn_78: iwconfig
<anoncn_78> ok
<hola> krabador: per connettere un computer da remoto devo aprire la porta 22?
<anoncn_78> fatto  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5727214/
<krabador> anoncn_78, la wireless va
<hola> anoncn_78: come vedi dalla riga wlan0.... la scheda wifi è riconosciuta! quidni non è problema di driver
<anoncn_78> si,ma adesso non sono connesso con la 12.04,come dicevo.ma con la 11.04
<hola> anoncn_78: se non vediamo il risultato di iwconfig con la 12.04 non possiamo dirti il motivo... te l'ho spiegato prima
<anoncn_78> la 12.04 l'ho provata in live e non si connette,come tutte le mint che ho provato,dalla 13 alla 15
<krabador> anoncn_78, carica quel sistema operativo
<anoncn_78> si,lo capisco. Vedo di rientrare con la 12.04...mi organizzo
<krabador> anoncn_78, in live molti driver non vengono messi
<anoncn_78> e quindi devo installarla lo stesso?
<hola> esatto! come ti ha detto krabador ! per esempio a me nella live non carisca i driver sta
<krabador> anoncn_78, certo
<hola> si anoncn_78
<anoncn_78> non vorrei fare la fine della mint 14,ho dovuto disinstallare poi
<brass> krabador: purtroppo siamo al punto di partenza
<hola> anoncn_78: non c'è alra via
<hola> altra*
<krabador> anoncn_78, gli hai fatto fare tutto?
<anoncn_78> che intendi Krabador?
<krabador> brass, postami anche il risultato di chromium e chrome , caricati da terminale
<hola> krabador: come macchina virtuale i driver non dovrebbe caricarli tutti o sbaglio?
<krabador> anoncn_78, scusa, era per brass
<lafcadio> buonasera
<lafcadio> qualche anima pia che mi spiega come creare una cartella condivisa tra due SO ubuntu 12.04?
<brass> krabador mi puoi dire il comando?
<hola> anoncn_78: installa la 12.04.... unica chance... altrimenti tieniti la 11.04.. tanto è lo stesso per quello che dovrai fare
<krabador> hola, l'installazione, se eseguita connessi ad internet con le spunte per gli aggiornamenti ed i software di terze parti, carica tutti i driver
<krabador> *installa
<krabador> brass, apri il terminale
<krabador> digiti
<anoncn_78> ok,ultima info ragazzi: Per installare la 12.04,mantenendo la home come mi comporto? scelgo la / senza formattare?
<krabador> anoncn_78, se la home è dentro la / , devi per forza formattare
<anoncn_78> ho fatto le partizioni separate boot/swap e home
<krabador> anoncn_78, per mantenere la home, si fa una partizione /home separata
<krabador> anoncn_78, allora puoi tranquillamente formattare ed usare la /
<anoncn_78> quindi scelgo la home come partizione per il nuovo,senza selezionare formatta?
<krabador> brass, digiti chrome da terminale, ed incolli su pastebin il risultato, poi posti qui il link
<anoncn_78> e formatto boot e swap?
<krabador> anoncn_78, puoi formattare boot swap e /, purchè monti la partizione /home, appunto come /home
<lafcadio> nessuno che ha un secondino per me?
<krabador> lafcadio, chiedi
<krabador> !paste | brass
<ubot-it> brass: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lafcadio> qualche anima pia che mi spiega come creare una cartella condivisa tra due SO ubuntu 12.04?
<anoncn_78> grazie di tutto,a dopo
<hola> ciao
<lafcadio> hei?
<hola> lafcadio: in che senso? tra 2 pc? tra 2 sistemi operativi uguali sullo stesso pc?
<hola> non capisco cosa intendi
<lafcadio> una cartella dove trascinare file e trovarmeli su un altro pc
<brass> Krabador io ho chromium ma se digito chromium mi dice comando non trovato
<lafcadio> due pc 1 laptop e 1 desk
<hola> lafcadio: beh innanzi tutto i due pc devono essere connessi tra loro
<lafcadio> lo sono
<lafcadio> lan
<krabador> brass, chromium-browser
<hola> ma aspetta lafcadio , vuoi avere accesso remoto da un pc all'altro dove vi è cartella?
<lafcadio> no voglio semplicemente creare una cartella condivisa da pc a pc
<lafcadio> per spostarci doc
<hola> ho capito lafcadio .... tu intendi che hai una cartella e quando metti i documenti , li vuoi visualizzare su entrambi i pc
<hola> giusto?
<brass> krabador http://imagebin.org/259990
<darop> ragazzi mentre installavo xubuntu mi si è impallato tutto allora ho staccato l'alimentazione.. è pericoloso ritentare l'installazione dalla stessa live ora?
<darop> o devo rifare la pennetta?
<krabador> brass, ma è stato caricato, giusto?
<brass> krabador si
<krabador> darop, se non è partita la penna, puoi riprovare
<krabador> brass, si, ma devi postare quando ti da il problema, non l'apertuta
<krabador> apertura
<darop> krabador ma non è che ora si sono verificati errori nella pennetta e installo un OS già fallato?
<brass> krabador me lo apre ma poi le pagine si bloccano, non mi da nessun mess di errore
<krabador> darop, se l'installazione va a buon fine, senza errori, non installi un os fallato
<darop> ok grazie
<krabador> darop, riprova, se hai problemi di sorta, rifai la penna
<darop> perchè avevo la iso sulla partizione che ho gia formatato per l'installazione
<darop> sennò da windows come si usano i torrent?
<darop> cosa posso usare su windows??
<krabador> darop, un client torrent , ce ne sono migliaia
<darop> eh non li ho mai usati
<krabador> darop, o scaricati la iso dal server
<darop> dimmene uno buono oper favore
<darop> questo va bene?
<darop> http://www.bittorrent.com/intl/it/downloads/win
<darop> ??
<krabador> ma si
<brass> krabador, http://imagebin.org/259993
<darop> krabador mi ha chiesto di aggiungere l'eccezione al firewall.. che gli dico?
<chahal> voglio sapere installando 13.04 perdo i dati su hard disk ?
<krabador> darop, se vuoi che funzioni si
<krabador> darop, ma vai a scaricarti la iso dal server direttamente
<krabador> chahal, de vuoi avere ubuntu e windows nel pc, durante l'intallazione selezioni "installa a fianco di windows" e non perderai nulla
<chahal> krabador ...pero ho solo ubuntu sul mio pc
<krabador> krabador, per non perdere dati dovresti fare il salto di versione, ovvero l'aggiornamento, ma è sconsigliabile in quanto possono esserci problemio
<krabador> * chahal
<dario_> mi si era scollegato non ho visto la risposta puoi ripetere krabador?
<dario_> mettere o no l'eccezzione al firewall
<dario_> ?
<chahal> scusa nn ho capito...
<brass> krabador che faccio? Mi compro una macchina da scrivere?
<krabador> dario_, vatti a scaricare una iso dal server e non ti poni il problema
<dario_> mo ho fatto così.. gli ho dato l'eccezione al firewall e la sto scaricando così
<chahal> ho 12.04 posso installare direttamente o no ?
<dario_> ma come mai prima xubuntu si era bloccato all'installazione?? praticamente alla schermata "installa accanto a windows, installa da solo, e altro" io ho messo altro e si è bloccato
<krabador> chahal, l'installazione completa comporta la perdida dei dati
<krabador> chahal, l'aggiornamento no, ma è sconsigliabile
<dario_>  krabador  ma per il partizionamento manuale che è quello che voglio io, devo mettere altro giusto?
<krabador> si
<dario_> ok grazie
<Gabry> scusate ragazzi, ho installato gnome-shell ma voglio rimuovere Unity con la cairodock e tutto il resto correlato ad unity... ho provato con uninstall unity
<Gabry> remove unity
<chahal> che cosa posso fare x installare nuova versione ?
<dario_> è consigliabile una partizione a parte per la cartella usr?
<Gabry> ma nulla da fare... qual'è il comando preciso, grazie
<krabador> chahal, fatti un backup dei dati che hai , e fai l'installazione completa
<dario_> gabry installa direttamemte la fistribuzione che esce con gnome-shell sennò no?
<brass> krabador ??
<chahal> va bn...grazie mille
<krabador> dario_, puoi fare la home separata
<dario_>  krabador  io voglio fare root, home, la partizione per la cartella usr dove sono i programmi e la swap
<krabador> brass, che non funzionino tutti i browser è una situazione che non ho mai avuto modo di osservare
<Gabry> ciao dario_ , ok, ma non posso nemmeno cancellare quella porcheria della dock e di compiz... ecc. ecc.
<dario_> vuoi rimuovere unity?
<brass> krabador ok grazie
<krabador> dario_, puoi anche assegnare un hd per ogni cartella di sistema, purchè montata correttamente
<krabador> dario_, ma la usr lasciala in root
<Gabry> dario_, si, ij effetti più che unity è tutto quello che ci ho messo attorno che mi scemisce il sistema
<dario_> ok grazie..
<dario_> cosa ci hai messo attorno?
<Gabry> quindi rimuovendolo dovrebbe tirarsi via tutto, giusto
<Gabry> una Cairo-Dock, il Compiz- Config, un'altra dock non ufficiale
<krabador> Gabry, conviene l'installazione della versione di ubuntu con l'ambiente grafico desiderato
<krabador> Gabry, piuttosto che piastricciare con i pacchetti
<dario_> le dock rimuovile col comando "sudo apt-get --purge autoremove NOMEPROGRAMMA"
<dario_> per unity non so dirti
<Gabry> grazie dario_
<Gabry> è già tanto
<Gabry> :D
<dario_> prova dando "sudo apt-get --purge autoremove cairo-dock"
<dario_> senza le virgolette
<dario_> e prima di dare ok vedi quello che ti toglie
<Gabry> spe che provo
<Gabry> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<dario_> con questo comando togli tutto quello che noon serve piu a cairo dock, anche dipendenze e file di configurazione
<Gabry> dario sto procedendo... mo ti pasto il risultato
<dario_> non puoi verificare tu cosa toglie?
<dario_> non perchè non voglio aiutarti, ma perché non sono così esperto da riuscire a vedere cosa ti toglie e se non ne hai piu bisogno.. ma in generale non dovresti avere problemi.. perchè toglie solo quello che serve a cairo-dock
<Gabry> dario_, dovrebbe aver tolto cairo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5727346/
<dario_> gabry hai la home separata?
<Gabry> posso procedere allo stesso modo anche con Compiz
<dario_> non lo so
<dario_> non ho mai usato unity
<Gabry> no dario_ la home non è separata
<dario_> ah
<dario_> hai tanti dati sul pc?
<krabador> Gabry, cosi' rischi di sminchiare parecchio
<dario_> infatti
<dario_> non ti conviene installare direttamente la distro con l'ambiente che preferisci?
<krabador> Gabry, se ti va bene gnome, installa ubuntu con gnom
<krabador> !derivate
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'derivate'
<Gabry> dario_, krabador i dati sono molti: foto, video... la prima installazione non l'ho fatta io... tra parentesi, io sono fetentone
<dario_> krabador io non ho mai provato a eliminare compiz, ma tutti gli altri programmi che normalmente installi, eliminando col "sudo apt-get --purge autoremove" non dovresti creare problemi
<krabador> Gabry, reinstalla ubuntu con gnome.
<dario_> e fatti la home separata
<Gabry> krabador, me pari uno dei tecnici che lavorano su Microsoft Winzoz: reinstalla e tutto torna veloce e funzionante! :D
<dario_> gabry a parte compiz quali sono gli altri programmi che vuoi togliere?
<krabador> dario_, quello che intalli dopo è un conto, quello che già c'è dentro la distribuzione puo' portarsi via roba importante
<dario_>  krabador  infatti io perciò gli dicevo di togliere solo programmi che ha installato lui
<krabador> !chat | Gabry
<ubot-it> Gabry: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Gabry> krabador, e se dopo faccio l'avanzamento di versione: dalla 12.04 passo alla 13.04
<krabador> Gabry, non ti conviene
<krabador> Gabry, i salti di versione possono dare parecchi problemi
<Gabry> okok, capito... intanto vi ringrazio... non vado oltre prima di combinare qualche macello, faccio salvare su supporti tutti i files che gli servono e poi reinstallo...
<krabador> la 13.04 provala prima un po', e vedi se ti funziona bene, che di base sta dando qualche problema con audio ed hdmi
<Gabry> krabador, ma io sono Fetentone
<krabador> non ti credo
<Gabry> vado in chat
<dario_> fetentone ma che programmi devi eliminare?
<dario_> aspè ma io fetentone lo conosco.. ci stava trollando -.-"
<Fetentone> no no... sono io e non ho mai trollato
<dario_> mmmm.. vabbè ma che programmi devi installare
<dario_> *disinstallare scusa
<dario_> è possibile utilizzare dconf su xubuntu?
<giuseppe_> ciao a tutti, com'è possibile che nel terminale che prendo dall'interfaccia grafica le lettere tipo "òàùè+" mentre nel terminale che prendo con ctrl-alt-F1 mi scrive strani simboli ?
<Guest22187> Salve a tutti. Siccome devo vendere il mio netbook volevo installare win7 al posto di ubuntu come mi hanno richiesto ma non riesco a farlo penso per un problema di formato. Chi può gentilmente aiutarmi?
<Guest22187> Salve a tutti. Siccome devo vendere il mio netbook volevo installare win7 al posto di ubuntu come mi hanno richiesto ma non riesco a farlo penso per un problema di formato. Chi può gentilmente aiutarmi?
<dario_> ciao ho un problema col blutooth chi mi aiuta??
<dario_> enzotib puoi aiutarmi?
#ubuntu-it 2014-05-26
<krabador> se il software lo installi dal software center, usi firefox/chromium per navigare, e vlc per il multimedia, il sistema non si rompe da solo
<ufalc> ok...... apisco..... ue fraté ti auguro una buona notte... io sono distrutto....... voglio solo vedere un po di notizie e andarmene a nanna.... buona notte.. alla prossime :)
<krabador> ufalc, riavvia dopo la procedura di prima
<krabador> buona notte
<ufalc> notte........ speriamo vada tutto bene
<ufalc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7517557/
<ufalc> guarda un po`é andata bene?
<krabador> si
<ufalc> quindi adesso riavvio e tutto torna come prima....
<ufalc> ok ci provo.... notte amico
<akis24> giorno
<michele_> ciao ragazzi ho modificato, senza farne un backup, smb.conf seguendo una guida, posso copiarne uno da un altro pc nella stessa rete per ripristinarlo?
<michele_> o esiste un altro metodo???
<cristian_c> michele_, non ho capito bene cosa vuoi fare
<michele_> ripristinare il file /etc/samba/smb.conf
<cristian_c> michele_, in che modo?
<michele_> con sudo gedit /et.....
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> michele_, che c'entra gedit?
<michele_> seguendo una guida (per ubuntu 14.04lts) ho trovato il modo per modificare il gruppo di lavoro e recitava:
<ExPBoy> che guida?
<ExPBoy> (roba non ufficiale suppongo)
<cristian_c> michele_, comunque, stai attento alle guide esterne, non sempre sono affidabili
<cristian_c> anzi...
<michele_> cristian_c: me ne sono accorto
<michele_> :(
<ExPBoy> usare la configurazione di samba no?
<cristian_c> ExPBoy, troppo facile
<michele_> cristian_c: lol
<michele_> cristian_c: quindi cosa mi consigliate di fare?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<michele_> jester-: giorno
<ExPBoy> michele_: installa la gui di configurazione di samba e usa quella
<michele_> ExPBoy: ok grazie ma se non mi dici il nome del pacchetto o se c'è un metodo particolare non me lo dici non saprei che fare
<jester-> system-config-samba
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> michele_: non mi veniva il nome stavo cercando
<michele_> ok posso quindi installo  con apt-get o necessita altre impostazioni?; ma sopratutto installando riesco a ripristinare?
<michele_> ExPBoy: tranquillo non ero polemico sono solo niubbo
<ExPBoy> michele_: con quella gui fai ilo file di configurazione come vuoi
<ExPBoy> poi non so cosa intendi per ripristinare
<michele_> ripristinare il file smb.conf di default
<ExPBoy> il default dipende dalle condivisioni che hai
<michele_> ExPBoy:  a ok scusa se non mi sonpo spiegato bene lo devo ripristinare come da appena installato per rifare le condivisioni
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> se usi quella gui lo fai
<michele_> ExPBoy: ok perfetto grazie avrò il pc incriminato nel tardo pomeriggiospero di risolvere
<puffinho> buondì
<puffinho> come faccio ad attivare il wifi !?????
<cristian_c> puffinho, non è attivo?
<puffinho> ciao Cristian...
<puffinho> no, purtroppo non è attivo
<puffinho> ...ed il tasto del mio asus..non funziona !!
<puffinho> mi connetto Solo tramite cavo
<puffinho> ho gia avuto qst problema
<puffinho> ...mentre se vado sull'icona del pannello ...delle connessioni...  la riga WIFI è grigia e Non cliccabile !
<michele_> puffinho: ciao il ho risolto qui il problema pochi giorni fa e innanzi tutto devresti identificare la marca e il modello della sceda wifi
<puffinho> ok....dimmi come ..e te lo dico subito
<puffinho> :)
<jester-> puffinho: apri un terminale
<puffinho> ok
<puffinho> ci sono
<jester-> puffinho: rfkill list e metti la risposta nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | puffinho
<ubot-it> puffinho: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<michele_> jester-: boss is back ^^ ti aiuta lui che è meglio
<puffinho> :D:D:D ....grazie !!..a tutti .. . . . .a Priori !!!!! :D
<puffinho> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7519825/
<jester-> puffinho: sudo rfkill unblock all
<jester-> puffinho: e fa vedere lspci | grep -i network
<puffinho> ok
<Enrico_> Aiuto! Ho cancellato il kernel attuale e ora non riesco piu ad accedere ad ubuntu!
<jester-> Enrico_: mi pare piu che normale, non ne hai un altro installato?
<puffinho> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7519833/
<Enrico_> no era l'unico installato
<jester-> !ripristino | Enrico_
<ubot-it> Enrico_: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<jester-> puffinho: iwconfig
<Enrico_> allora non devo seguire questa procedura --->http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<ExPBoy> che ci azzecca grub?
<jester-> Enrico_: o segui per il ripristino o reintalli non c'è altro da fare
<Enrico_> ho un dual boot e all'accensione non posso piu accedere ad ubuntu ma solo a windows
<jester-> Enrico_: madu , se non c'è piu un kernel cosa avvia
<jester-> Enrico_: in pratica non hai piu il sistema operativo
<Enrico_> provo a fare il ripristino allora
<Enrico_> jester - avvia la schermata nella quale solitamente mi veniva chiesto con quale OS volessi avviare il PC, ma adesso non c'e piu l'opzione ubuntu...
<jester-> Enrico_: ????
<Enrico_> Non sono affatto un utente esperto, ho linux da meno di un mese...Il kernel l-ho cancellato per sbaglio...mi servirebbero dei chiarimenti
<jester-> Enrico_: esperto o no avendosegato l'unico kernel non hai piu il sistema, quindi se ha dati da salvare segui per il ripristino se no reinstalla con formattone
<Enrico_> ve bene, vado con il ripristino, mi sembra l'opzione migliore...Grazie mille!
<puffinho> jester...
<puffinho> SCUSAMI !!!...sn dovuto scendere a spostare la makk
<puffinho> ...eccomi . . .
<puffinho> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7520084/
<jester-> puffinho: sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<puffinho> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7520104/
<cristian_c> puffinho, quale scheda?
<puffinho> p.s. ...jester, scusa..una domanda !! ...nel caso Risuccedesse tutto ciò(perchè probabilmente dovrò mandare il pc in assistenza)...quando lo riprendo..posso rifare tutta questa procedura anche da solo !??!?
<jester-> puffinho: sudo ifconfig wlan0 down
<puffinho> ..cristian ?!?!?---in che sens ?!?
<jester-> puffinho: sudo modprobe ath9k
<jester-> puffinho: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<puffinho> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operazione non possibile a causa di un RF-kill
<puffinho> ...nell'ultimo !!!
<jester-> puffinho: riavvia
<puffinho> ok
<puffinho> niente :(:(:(.......
<puffinho> abilita Wifi....è sempre Grigio=non cliccabile !!!
<puffinho> ...ed il tasto  Fn+f2 ...continua a NON  funzionare
<jester-> puffinho: sudo ifconfig wlan0 down
<jester-> puffinho: sudo modprobe ath9k
<jester-> puffinho: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<jester-> puffinho: ??
<puffinho> ...arrivo
<puffinho> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operazione non possibile a causa di un RF-kill
<puffinho> ...sempre lo stesso...
<puffinho> i primi due vanno...
<puffinho> al terzo esce questo !
<jester-> hai riavviato?
<jester-> hai per caso ridato rfkill unblock?
<jester-> non è possibile che sia ancora in ballo il prcesso dopo il riavvio
<cristian_c> puffinho, puoi postare il risultato di: rfkill list?
<jester-> puffinho: se non hai tempo meglio fare piu tardi
<puffinho> no no ....ci sono
<puffinho> ...e che devo riaprire il pastebin
<puffinho> mi rimandi il link per favore !??!
<puffinho> eccolo....trovato !...arrivo
<ExPBoy> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<puffinho> graz
<puffinho> ;)
<ExPBoy> puffinho: magari prendere nota...
<puffinho> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7520266/
<puffinho> :P ....infatti è quello che stavo cercando !!!
<cristian_c> 1: phy0: Wireless LAN
<cristian_c> 	Soft blocked: no
<cristian_c> 	Hard blocked: yes
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> non può andare se è bloccata
<cristian_c> puffinho, il tastino funziona su winz?
<puffinho> l'altra volta....un vostro collega mi fece creare un file ...tipo un txt... ..dove scrivemmo qualcosa che mi permise di accendere e spegnere il Wifi tramite il Solo f2
<puffinho> ( sisi )
<cristian_c> puffinho, ma sicuro di aver premuto la giusta combinazione
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> è un tasto fisico o tasto fn?
<jester-> il tasto non ha mai funzato in ubuntu, spegne e non riaccendo
<ExPBoy> riattivala da win
<jester-> sudo rfkill unblock all è sempre andato se non hai spento la scheda in winz
<ExPBoy> appunto
<puffinho> ...win ora non c'è più !! :(
<jester-> se hai segato winz sei nella m
<ExPBoy> bravo!
<ExPBoy> segate win che poi fate ste cose
<puffinho> vabò. . . .allora devo aspettare che mi torni Resettato dall'Asus...con win 8
<puffinho> ....Expboy.... PER TUA info !. . . .qnd ho istallato UbStudio la prima volta...
<puffinho> con win 8 Perfettmnt funzionante...
<puffinho> ...diede lo stesso il problema del wifi !
<jester-> puffinho: aah pure ubuntu studio
<ExPBoy> :)
<jester-> non va una sega con la studio e il kernel pirla che monta
<cristian_c> puffinho, come fai a dire che funge su win, se win non c'è?
<puffinho> ...e , stavo dicendo, ....un vostro collega me lo risolse creando un file testo dove accendevo e spegnevo la wifi con il solo tasto f2 !!!!...( però , dovevo mandarlo un attimo in stanby ! )
<ExPBoy> eh
<puffinho> ...perchè è successo tutto ieri pom !!!...fino a ieri pom avevo tutti e due !!!!...
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> è un tasto fisico o tasto fn?
<puffinho> ...fn+f2
<jester-> puffinho: se lo devi mandare in assistenza che triboli a fare
<puffinho> niente tasto fisico
<ExPBoy> urca che capitò ieri pomeriggio?
<cristian_c> eh
<puffinho> ...volevo scrivermi come fare ...per poi non Seccarvi più quando mi ritorna !
<jester-> <puffinho> ...perchè è successo tutto ieri pom !!!...fino a ieri pom avevo tutti e due !!!!...
<cristian_c> puffinho, già, che era successo?
<puffinho> si !
<jester-> puffinho: winz si è segato da solo?
<ExPBoy> bho
<puffinho> ....QUEL DANNATO AVANZAMENTO DI VERSIONE !!!!!!!1
<ExPBoy> !maiuscolo ! puffinho
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<puffinho> ...n o no.....ho sbagliato io .... (( lo so )) ...
<ExPBoy> !maiuscolo | puffinho
<ubot-it> puffinho: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<jester-> puffinho: avanzamento proprio winz non lo caga affatto
<puffinho> scusa...vero !
<puffinho> ......no , ...allora
<puffinho> ...dopo l'avanzamento...
<puffinho> ubStudio...mi dava un sacco di probl--...
<cristian_c> !enter | puffinho
<ubot-it> puffinho: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<ExPBoy> ma va la?
<cristian_c> puffinho, che asus è?
<jester-> puffinho: la studio non è una distro affidabile per usi normali
<cristian_c> puffinho, ed era venduto con win 8?
<puffinho> non andava il wifi... ...non montava le partizioni...non leggeva i supporti esterni....etc
<cristian_c> puffinho, però rispondi anche alle domande
<puffinho> quindi ...sono andato per Ripristinare (reistallare) ....e invece ho Formattato TUTTO ...e messo Solo UbStudio !!!
<puffinho> :(
<puffinho> ..eccomi...
<jester-> puffinho: riformatta e metti la normale
<puffinho> Asus K550c  -  500gb  -  4bg ram -
<jester-> se deve andare in assistenza mandacelo cenza fare un tubo
<puffinho> il processs....se nn sbaglio è da 2.0 .
<cristian_c> puffinho, venduto con win 8?
<puffinho> si !
<cristian_c> ok
<puffinho> ..aveva tutte le sue belle partizioncine di ripristino !!! :(((((( ...che io ho bruciato  !!!  ufff
<cristian_c> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1022430
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 1022430 in linux "[ASUS X55C] Cannot enable wifi again using wireless hotkey" [Undecided,Fix released]
<cristian_c> pare un bug
<puffinho> !?
<jester-> se è in garanzia mi sa che te la sei segata
<puffinho> no no....stamattina... (mentre scrivevo con voi) ...sono riuscito a parlare con un operatore...che mi ha assicurato la procedura in garanzia !!
<cristian_c> puffinho, è un bug, a quanto pare
<cristian_c> puffinho, leggi al link che ho postato
<puffinho> ...si vengono a prendere il pc...lo Resettano , come appena comprato, e me lo rimandano !! :)
<cristian_c> puffinho, ma hai letto ciò che ho linkato?
<puffinho> orOra...
<puffinho> e se nn ricordo male ...leggemmo le stesse cose con il vostro collega che mi risolse il problema !
<puffinho> ...vabò.... quindi . . . . .formatto tutto ...e lo lascio vuoto per farmi ripristinare win8 !?!?????
<cristian_c> puffinho, ma che ubuntu è?
<puffinho> UBStudio !
<cristian_c> puffinho, ma tu installi i sistemi senza prima provarli in live?
<puffinho> ....((che è fikissssssssssimo ...secondo me ))
<cristian_c> puffinho, sì, ma quale rilascio?
<puffinho> ...per 7...8 mesi ho avuto il 12.04.... ...poi , ieri pom ,  m'ha chiesto l'avanzamento!!!
<puffinho> oddio...no no ,....scusa...  quello subito prima di qst...
<puffinho> ...qual'era...  13.04.. .. .ora nn ricordo !
<puffinho> CErto che no !!!!....lo provo in live !!!...certo !! ...però il problema del wifi me lo da CMQ....con qualsiasi versione di Ub
<cristian_c> puffinho, ma adesso cosa usi?
<puffinho> X/
<puffinho> UB STUDIO !!
<jester-> !italiano | puffinho
<ubot-it> puffinho: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<puffinho> la versione ultima
<puffinho> Ubuntu Studio
<cristian_c> puffinho, 14.04?
<puffinho> essì....credo di si !
<cristian_c> allora non hanno fixato un cavolo
<cristian_c> e devi fare a mano
<puffinho> ....come faccio a vederlo  !!
<puffinho> ??
<cristian_c> puffinho, leggi l'ultimo post di quel link
<cristian_c> puffinho, lsb_release -a
<zavorra> buongiorno , se così si può dire
<puffinho> ....e quindi !?
<jester-> zavorra: ??
<puffinho> vabò, allora.....quando mi tornerà il pc...aggiustato... Vi "stresserò" di nuovo per far partire tutto correttamente !!  . . . . giusto !?
<zavorra> scusa , jester depressione da post elezioni :-( , cmq sono qui per chiedere il vostro aiuto per una distro lubuntu
<jester-> dica
<cristian_c> puffinho, il comando è per scoprire se è 14.04
<cristian_c> puffinho, l'ultimo post del link ti da la soluzione
<puffinho> aaah.....ok grazi
<cristian_c> non c'è molto altro da dire
<puffinho> si ....è la 14.04
<puffinho> lts
<zavorra> ho un nb asus aspire 5670 e nn riesco a sistemare la luminosità dello schermo
<cristian_c> acer asprire, vorrai dire
<cristian_c> :P
<cristian_c> *aspire
<zavorra> si sono senza alcuni tasti sulla tastiera
<jester-> zavorra: sudo leafpad /etc/default/grub
<jester-> zavorra: modifica la riga cosi
<jester-> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_backlight=vendor"
<cristian_c> zavorra, usi le combinazioni fn?
<puffinho> scusa cristian.... puoi darmi un consiglio su come formattare Totalmente il pc...prima di mandarglielo !?!?
<jester-> zavorra salva ed dai sudo update-grub
<cristian_c> puffinho, avvia una live
<puffinho> si...
<cristian_c> puffinho, apri gparted e cancelli partizioni
<puffinho> ..ah!!... ok ok !!!! ...THANKS !!!
<jester-> mi sa che ti costa un paio di 100 euro
<puffinho> dici a me !???
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> eh
<zavorra> la riga l'ho aggiunta sabato ma nessun risultato
<puffinho> ....bah, la tipa a telefono m'ha detto di no .... sarà gratis.... perchè è ancora in garanzia !
<jester-> non è guasto hw ma da software provocato
<jester-> zavorra: c'è gia?
<cristian_c> zavorra, capiamoci, qualcuno ha staccato i tasti?
<zavorra> on fn + luminosità prima vedvo aumentare la barra ma dopo la modifica neanche quella
<puffinho> ..ho detto che m'hanno messo un virusOne...e che ho dovuto Formattare tutto !!
<puffinho> X)
<puffinho> ...dici che non funziona !?
<jester-> dipende se faranno finta di crederti
<puffinho> ah!
<puffinho> ...bene !
<puffinho> cioè. . . .  Pene!!!   (che sono io )
<cristian_c> zavorra, quindi i tasti Fn non sono rotti, giusto?
<zavorra> si ma i tasti sono la wer e funzionano
<zavorra> si
<puffinho> ;( ....vabò. . . . . Grazie a tutti e due per le dritte.... ....ci risentiamo presto ! ((( spero )))
<puffinho> Buon lavoro !
<cristian_c> zavorra, da gui riesci a regolare la luminosità?
<zavorra> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7520432/
<zavorra> questo è il grub , non riescoad aumentare ne a diminuire ma lo schermo ha una bassa luminosità
<zavorra> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7520452/ questo è quello che ho come grafica hw
<zavorra> non sò dove si trovi la gui per la luminosità su lubuntu
<cristian_c> zavorra, non è difficile
<cristian_c> zavorra, 14.04?
<zavorra> si
<zavorra> lubuntu 14.04
<cristian_c> zavorra, puoi provare con il comando xbacklight
<cristian_c> ad esempio
<zavorra> l'ho appena installato prchè non era presnte
<zavorra> No outputs have backlight property
<cristian_c> zavorra, che comandi hai usato?
<cristian_c> zavorra, ora le scoricatoie fungono?
<cristian_c> *scorciatoie
<zavorra> sudo apt-get install xbacklight
<zavorra> xbacklight
<zavorra> no fn + luminosità non fungono
<zavorra> le altre qulle dell'audio etc funzionano
<jester-> zavorra: che scheda grafica
<zavorra> lspci -k | grep -iA2 VGA 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV515/M54 [Mobility Radeon X1400] 	Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0094 	Kernel driver in use: radeon
<jester-> ok
<jester-> è proprio hw pirla
<jester-> in perfetto stile accero
<cristian_c> zavorra, il comando corretto non è quello
<zavorra> ?
<cristian_c> zavorra, guarda il man di xbacklight
<cristian_c> zavorra, opzioni set inc o dec
<zavorra> Non capisco dove sbaglio , ho sempre come risposta " No outputs have backlight property"
<cristian_c> zavorra, xbacklight inc 10
<cristian_c> zavorra, ma che comandi usi?
<zavorra> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7520590/
<zavorra> hofatto diverse prove
<cristian_c> zavorra, -inc
<cristian_c> lo dice anche l'output
<zavorra> fatto
<zavorra> guarda su
<cristian_c> ah, sì, scusa
<jester-> sudo?
<cristian_c> zavorra, cat /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<zavorra> No outputs have backlight property
<cristian_c> zavorra, cat /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/max_brightness
<zavorra> cat: /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness: File o directory non esistente
<zavorra> cat: /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/max_brightness: File o directory non esistente
<cristian_c> zavorra, ls /sys/class/backlight/
<cristian_c> zavorra, su pastebin
<zavorra> acer-wmi
<cristian_c> zavorra, ls /sys/class/backlight/acer-wmi
<zavorra> actual_brightness  brightness  max_brightness  subsystem  uevent bl_power           device      power           type
<cristian_c> cat /sys/class/backlight/acer-wmi/brightness
<cristian_c> cat /sys/class/backlight/acer-wmi/max_brightness
<zavorra> 15
<cristian_c> e max?
<zavorra> 15
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> zavorra, è al massimo
<zavorra> :-0
<cristian_c> cat /sys/class/backlight/acer-wmi/actual_brightness
<zavorra> 15
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> zavorra, con ubuntu e winz stessi risultati?
<zavorra> non ho provato
<cristian_c> zavorra, ma è come spento lo schermo?
<cristian_c> zavorra, lol
<zavorra> per me la luminosità è scarsa , molto
<zavorra> ma ripeto , quando avevo la possibilità di aumentare o diminuire attraverso fn , la luminosità non cambiava al cambiare della barra di notifica
<zavorra> smpre in lubuntu
<zavorra> provo qualche altra live...che ne sò pclinux os
<zavorra> oppure partition magic
<cristian_c> zavorra, ma se usi la pila ci vedi meglio?
<cristian_c> ci vedi bene?
<krabador> zavorra, hai lubuntu 14.04 ?
<zavorra> si lubuntu 14.04
<zavorra> non ho la batteria
<jester-> zavorra: pc bello vecio?
<zavorra> abbastanza
<jester-> zavorra: torna alla 12.04 che ha ancora supporto che ha piu retrocompatibilità che dalla 13.10 è stata ridotta
<zavorra> del rsto non avrei scelto lubuntu
<zavorra> faccio una prova con mint 13 live che ho già un cd pronto
<jester-> zavorra: anzi xubntu che lubutnu non è LTS
<krabador> zavorra, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/12.04.4/release/
<krabador> per tutto il resto , #ubuntu-it-chat
<zavorra> guarda personalmente xubuntu non piace affatto , sopratutto come prstazioni , meglio gnome o mate
<jester-> zavorra: vedi un po te però fra la bindi e la bonino non è che ci sia sta gran differenza, gnome e suo clone mate sono piu pesanti assai
<zavorra> vado in pausa
<glpiana> ola
<Guest81844> salve, non riesco a fare updates, ho seguito varie wiki per risolvere ma niente. ultimo comando dato "apt-get -f install" /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-headers-3.2.0-63_3.2.0-63.95_all.deb  /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-headers-3.2.0-63-generic-pae_3.2.0-63.95_i386.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)       questi gli errori
<Guest81844> c'è nessuno?
<Claudiese> salve, mi dite come installare i driver della mia scheda video?
<krabador> Claudiese, apri il terminale , manda software-properties-gtk
<krabador> guarda nell'ultima tab a destra
<Claudiese> ok
<Claudiese> comand not found
<krabador> Claudiese, di grazia, che ubuntu hai?
<zavorra> sono tornato , ho deciso di mantenere  lubuntu , ho messo mint in live e dava stssi problemi
<zavorra> ora però c'è un altro problema , la webcam non la vedo , ho installato cheese ma dice nessn diapositivo
<glpiana> zavorra, a webcam inserita, nel terminale scrivi: lsusb
<glpiana> !paste | zavorra
<ubot-it> zavorra: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> zavorra, apri terminale, manda lsusb, e pastebin
<krabador> ecco
<zavorra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7521548/
<glpiana> zavorra, cambia porta usb
<psytrance> una domanda..... sincronizzare iphone con ubuntu 13.04?
<zavorra> è integrata
<zavorra> è un nb asus
<zavorra> aspire 5670
<glpiana> zavorra, mmm... allora nonzo
<psytrance> rythmbox non riconosce iphone su ubuntu 13.04
<jester-> psytrance: i linux non c'è nessun driver tipo itunes è kies
<jester-> psytrance: o fai direttamente da winz o ti installi winz in virtuale
<Ema89> Buongiorno.. Mi serve un aiutino.
<jester-> !chiedi | Ema89
<ubot-it> Ema89: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Ema89> Chiedo anche perchè siete volontari, fate un lavoro pazzesco :-)
<Ema89> Ho installato da poco su un netbook Xubuntu 14.04, però credo ci siano incompatibilità con la scheda grafica. Trema tutto lo schermo..
<Ema89> non so come spiegare.. i driver ci sono e a quanto pare funzionano ma lo schermo sfarfalla..
<glpiana> Ema89, prova a cambiare frequenza di refresh
<Ema89> nel menu a tendina selezionabile c'è solo 60.0Hz
<jester-> Ema89: se lcd è giusto
<glpiana> Ema89, col supporto di installazione dava sto problema?
<Ema89> si.. ma ho pensato che installando il sistema magari qualche update lo fixava..
<glpiana> Ema89, che scheda video hai?
<Ema89> GMA500 :(
<Ema89> Integrata nell'Intel Atom Z750
<Ema89> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo
<jester-> krabador: è quella ignorante?
<jester-> Ema89: krabador è intel expert
<jester-> ma pare impegnato
<Ema89> Si lo penso anche io...
<krabador> Ema89, dimmi
<jester-> Ema89: ho un appunto ma non conosco bene per mancanza di esperienza diretta, se vuoi provare a tuo rischio e piricolo
<jester-> ecchilo
<Ema89> Buongiorno, ho un problema di sfarfallamento schermo con un netbook il cui monta una GMA500..
<krabador> Ema89, allora, puoi installare il driver ufficiale della intel
<Ema89> su un wiki di Ubuntu c'è scritto che non funziona.. Ma come mai?
<krabador> Ema89, che ubuntu hai?
<Ema89> Provo subito :-)
<Ema89> Xubuntu 14.04
<krabador> c'è stato un problema di distrazione dei developers intel
<Ema89> Il netbook è un Asus EEEPC 1101ha
<krabador> che hanno sbagliato un indirizzo, che dava errore in fase di installazione
<Ema89> Va bene, grazie mille Krabador.. Adesso esploro il sito della Intel alla ricerca dei driver..
<krabador> Ema89, 32 o 64 bit, xubuntu?
<Ema89> 32bit..
<krabador> Ema89, spetta che ti segnalo la procedura
<Ema89> Va bene grazie :-)
<krabador> Ema89, https://download.01.org/gfx/ubuntu/14.04/main/pool/main/i/intel-linux-graphics-installer/intel-linux-graphics-installer_1.0.5-0intel1_i386.deb
<krabador> scarica questo , apri poi il terminale
<Ema89> si..
<Ema89> dopo?
<krabador> mandi uno alla volta questi http://pastie.org/pastes/9218945/text
<Ema89> ok grazie mille =)
<krabador> Ema89, non è ancora finita
<krabador> ma se vai di fretta...
<krabador> nel terminale , va nella cartella dove hai scaricato il pacchetto
<krabador> mandi sudo dpkg -i intel-linux-graphics-installer_1.0.5-0intel1_i386.deb || apt-get -yf install
<krabador> poi mandi questo http://pastie.org/pastes/9218954/text
<Ema89> ok grazie mille..
<krabador> poi sudo intel-linux-graphics-installer
<ridega> ciao
<ridega> non riesco a scaricare la 14.04
<krabador> Ema89, ovviamente, non devi mandaere in terminale i 2 link , ma il contenuto
<Ema89> Ti ringrazio ma non sono così ignorante :-)
<krabador> ridega, da dove provi a scaricare
<krabador> Ema89, qui si fa supporto, non si fanno sondaggi
<ridega> da ubuntu .org
<ridega> però si ferma la pagina e non mi scarica
<krabador> ridega, che ubuntu stai provando a scaricare, quella principale?
<ridega> si dalla pagina scarica ubuntu
<krabador> si, ma intendo, la versione principale ?
<krabador> 32 o 64 bit?
<ridega> ubuntu 14.04 32 bit lts
<krabador> http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso
<ridega> grazie devo metterlo in live su una pennetta
<jester-> !usb | ridega
<ubot-it> ridega: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<krabador> ridega, se hai win, puoi farla con questo
<krabador> !usbwin | ridega
<ubot-it> ridega: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<ridega> si grazie mille era proprio quello che mi serviva
<Ema89> Krabador è normale che al primo comando stia fermo per 5 minuti? http://pastie.org/pastes/9218945/text
<krabador> Ema89, il primo dei 2 ?
<Ema89> ad esser sinceri tutti e due. Si connettono, risposta dal server http ok.. raggiungono il 100% ma dopo non riappare la barra solita con il nome per immettere altri coimandi devo uscire per forza con la x
<krabador> Ema89, no, non è normale
<Ema89> Mi appare la data, l'ora, scritto su stdout e sotto un quadratino azzurro..
<Tdk200> Salve a tutti del supporto
<Tdk200> raga mi servisa sapere come installare vega strike un gioco di simulazione astronavi
<krabador> Ema89, pastebin
<Tdk200> serviva*
<krabador> !pastebin | Tdk200
<ubot-it> Tdk200: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> Tdk200,  se non è nel software center, consulta la loro documentazione
<Ema89> arrivo cambio postazione..
<krabador> Tdk200, se è per win, puoi solo provare con wine, o playonlinux
<Tdk200> krabador: l'ho fatto mi dice di mettere ./config e poi fare make
<krabador> Tdk200, in entrambi i casi, non è questa la risorsa piu' adatta
<krabador> Tdk200, praticamente la compilazione
<Tdk200> infatti ma non va
<krabador> Tdk200, se non hai le dipendenze, configure ti da problemi
<Tdk200> dopo config che funge make nn va
<Tdk200> aspè
<krabador> Tdk200, manda un pastebin con il risultato di ./configure
<Tdk200> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7522182/
<Tdk200> io ho provato pure con il file .deb mi diceva che nn ci sono dipendenze da soddisfare ma quando faccio installa pacchetto si inceppa su configure
<krabador> Tdk200, allora, quel configure t'ha dato errore
<krabador> non "è andato" , come dici tu
<Tdk200> si vedo c'è pure un file log
<Tdk200> ma dove lo ha messo il log :S
<krabador> Tdk200, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<krabador> Tdk200, non ti è mai venuto in mente di controllare se il log è dentro la stessa cartella del sorgente?
<Tdk200> fatto ma non lo vedo krabador
<Tdk200> e dico sul serio :S
<Ema89> Krabador stranamente si è messo a funzionare, non funzionava nemmeno il comando di installazione del file perchè mancavano i permessi di root. Oltre a sudo ho dovuto usare il comando di bash
<krabador> Tdk200, build essential l'hai installato?
<Tdk200> ho fatto con build essential
<Tdk200> si
<krabador> Tdk200, rimanda ./configure
<krabador> e pastebin
<Tdk200> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7522217/
<krabador> Tdk200, ecco, adesso è l'ora di consultare decentemente , la documentazione del loro staff
<krabador> in cui ti dice le dipendenze
<krabador> !chat | Tdk200
<ubot-it> Tdk200: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Tdk200> ok
<Ema89> Dopo gli aggiornamenti provo a riavviare il computer.. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7522236/
<alice94> jester-, ciao! Settimana scorsa mi hai dato qualche consiglio per risolvere il problema dell'installazione di ubuntu. Purtroppo non riesco ancora. Mi servirebbe una mano.
<jester-> alice94: dica
<alice94> jester-, in pratica mi avevi consigliato di avviare il live con la modalità "nomodeset". Purtroppo si blocca lo stesso.
<jester-> alice94: aggiungi acpi=off
<jester-> alice94: se però hai unsa scheda video sis non perdere tempo
<alice94> jester-, la mia scheda è un'nvidia
<jester-> alice94: tipo?
<alice94> GeForce 6600 da 128mb
<jester-> alice94: con nomodeset dovrebbe partire la ma scheda è obsoleta
<jester-> alice94: prova con la 12.04
<jester-> chè piu retrocompatibile in fatto di hardware
<alice94> jester, ho provato con xubuntu 12.04. Ma nulla (non in modalita nomodeset)
<jester-> alice94: controllato m5sum della iso?
<jester-> se  la iso ha errori cd o usb sono farlocchi
<alice94> jester, no, però ho provato con troppe versioni. con Ubuntu 14.04 (usb), 13.04 (dvd), Xubuntu 12.04 (CD), Xubuntu 14.04 (usb)
<alice94> jester-, non credo avessero tutti l'errore
<jester-> alice94: se non controlli non puoi sapere
<jester-> alice94: comunque oltre a nomodest aggiungi prima noapic e poi acpi=off
<alice94> jester-, però sul portatile funzionano. Cmq.. ora provo
<jester-> alice94: non è lo stesso hw
<alice94> jester-, una volta scelti nomodeset, noapic, e acpi=off, faccio "prova" o "installa"?
<jester-> alice94: direi prova
<alice94> jester-, è un loading infinito
<jester-> pc vecchio poca ram ci mette un po
<jester-> alice94: quanta ram hai
<alice94> jester-, veramente di ram ne ha 2gb, non è messo così male
<jester-> cpu?
<alice94> pentium d da 3.4 ghz
<jester-> strano che non parta, dvd o usb
<alice94> jester-, appunto. E' questo che non mi spiego. Windows 7 gira tranquillo. Non è un problema di Hardware, credo.
<jester-> prova a installare con alternate cd
<alice94> jester-, ora sto usando usb. E non sta più facendo il loading con i pallini, ma si è oscurato lo schermo. Ma non da segni di vita
<alice94> jester-, anzi, è tornato al loading.
<jester-> alice94: provato con il dvd?
<jester-> alice94: pigia esc che vedi che fa
<alice94> jester-, sono uscite scritte arancioni
<jester-> va avanti?
<alice94> jester-, sì. Escono un po' di "starting ...." poi "stopping..."
<jester-> se va av anti lascia fare
<alice94> jester-, comunque ho provato con l'alternate di lubuntu. Si è installato, ma si bloccava spesso.
<jester-> sa di hw non compatibile
<alice94> jester-, ora è diventato tutto scuro. Non da segni di vita.
<jester-> comunque ci mette troppo tempo
<rancas> ho installato Ubuntu 14 ma e' in nnglese come faccio a installare i menu' in italiano?
<jester-> !ubuntuitaliano | rancas
<ubot-it> rancas: Ubuntu Unity: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/session-language.html Altro: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano - Elenco pacchetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano#Ubuntu.2C_Xubuntu_e_Lubuntu_in_italiano
<alice94> jester-, ma dal bios non posso fare nulla? Tipo la funzione RAID non serve a niente, vero=
<rancas> ci provo poi do una risposta, grazie
<jester-> alice94: winz parte bene?
<rancas> cazz.... siete efficentissimi....
<alice94> jester-, Windows? Si
<jester-> alice94: rai deve essere disabilitato
<rancas> perche'?...
<jester-> perchè se non hai raid non va bene
<alice94> jester-, quindi deve essere impostato sul non-raid?
<rancas> capisco...niente disco raid
<jester-> alice94: o su usa raid come pci o non ti vede gi ide
<alice94> jester-, cosa vuol dire "si usa raid come pci"?
<jester-> alice94: i bios non sono tutti uguali non so come è combinato il tuo
<jester-> se ha una hd solo e winz parte presumo sia a posto
<alice94> jester, allora. Prima che decidessi di installare ubuntu, c'era winXP. All'avvio del bios usciva la scritta "If you want to install Linux Default Partition RAID driver, please do not use OPRON creation operation!" Visto che l'installazione si bloccava, ho pensato di cambiare da RAID a non-RAID, nelle configurazioni avanzate della IDE. Il risultato non è cambiato.
<alice94> jester-, l'unica cosa ad essere cambiata è stata la scritta iniziale, che non è più apparsa.
<jester-> alice94: farei un load setup default
<alice94> jester-, ommerda. Ho avviato il live classico, facendo "prova ubuntu". Dopo il loading mi è comparso lo schermo a righe, con lo sfondo di windows.
<alice94> ovviamente bloccato
<jester-> nomodeset=
<jester-> scegli nomodeset enter e esc
<beavis> ciao.. qualcuno sa dirmi se e come installare ubuntu su windows rt? ho un lenovo yoga 11 e rt è un chiodo..
<jester-> beavis: linux non si installa su winx
<beavis> anche elimindando windows..
<jester-> lo puoi virtualizzare magari con virtualbox o vmplayer
<jester-> beavis: sempre una pessima idea eliminar winz, si puo avere entrambi
<jester-> !installazione | beavis
<ubot-it> beavis: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<alice94> jester-, ho riavviato e fatto partire in nomodeset. Si è avviato in prova. Per qualche secondo tutto tranquillo. Poi ho aperto la prima finestra di installazione, e impallato.
<jester-> alice94: o qualche periferica un po a bottane tipo un banco di ram cucco e crom farlocco e hw non compatibile
<jester-> cdrom farlocco*
<beavis> non mi apre neanche i link... capisci ben che merda rt
<beavis> io vorrei tenere l hw e cambiare tuutto..
<beavis> anche a dicapito di perdere iil touch
<jester-> beavis: che pc è
<beavis> lenovo yoga 11
<jester-> cpu e ram?
<beavis> tegra3
<alice94> jester-, cosa ne dici se provo con wubi?
<alice94> jester-, comunque ho fatto il test della memoria, ed è okay.
<beavis> la ram penso 2giga
<jester-> alice94: secondo me è meglio virtualizzarlo
<jester-> cosi non hai problei di driver, visto che usa quelli di winz
<jester-> beavis: mo sei in winzoz?
<beavis> si..
<jester-> beavis: fai una usb e prova la live
<rancas> SE install Ubuntu su portatile da pen drive mi cancalla la partizione di nella quale ho file salvati?
<jester-> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<jester-> rancas: se scegli usa tutto il disco ti pialla tutto
<alice94> jester-, con virtualbox è possibile capire se c'è un hw che non è compatibile?
<rancas> ma non ni da quell'opzione perche' c'e' gia installato win xp
<beavis> xo non riesco a farla da windows rt mi sa
<jester-> alice94: no perchè userà i driver rete video e palle varie dell'host
<alice94> jester-, allora c'è un metodo per riuscire a scoprire se c'è e quale sia l'hw non compatibile?
<jester-> alice94: il fatto che non carichi la live avendo nvidia anche vecchia e cpu intel è evidentemente non compatibile
<jester-> sempre che inserisce correttamente nomodeset
<alice94> jester-, ma con nomodeset non dovrebbe escludere l'nvidia teoricamente?
<jester-> esclude altri driver
<alice94> jester-, dunque non ci sarebbe soluzione secondo te?
<baia> hello
<jester-> non penso
<baia> scusate ho un problema per installare ubuntu posso chiedere a voi??
<baia> ok chiedo scusa
<alice94> jester-, ora ho tentato ancora con "nomodeset"+"acpi=off", e stranamente non si è ancora bloccato. Ho fatto partire dal desktop l'installazione, e sono alla copia dei file senza che si sia bloccato.
<Harvestasya> sera
<Harvestasya> ho bisogno di creare un shell script come root qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<jester-> !chat | Harvestasya
<ubot-it> Harvestasya: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Harvestasya> ok, il supporto in che casi si usa?
<jester-> problemi al sistema operativo
<Harvestasya> ok, grazie
<sambuco> ciao, potete darmi supporto con zsh ?
<sambuco> ho un problema con zsh+screen+Home keys
<jester-> zsh sarebbe?
<sambuco> zsh sarebbe un alternativa alla bash
<jester-> chiedi anche tu in chat
<Tancredi> buonasera, non riesco a installare ubuntu ultima versione su pc della fujitsu, metto la chiavetta usb con ubuntu sopra ma non la carica
<sambuco> in pratica in seguito ad un upgrade non mi funziona piu' il binding con i tasti Home e End e vorrei capire perchè
<jester-> Tancredi: su altro pc carica?
<sambuco> prima di fare un revert alla versione precedente
<Tancredi> ci sono varie icone con la chiavetta usb  e con scritto a lato, hd, ecc
<Tancredi> sì, su hp sì
<jester-> Tancredi: quindi non è un problema della chiavetta, non carica in che senso
<Tancredi> ci sono varie opzioni con tipo device usb hd, usb dvd ecc
<jester-> Tancredi: opzioni in cosa
<Tancredi> cliccare su vari tipi di usb
<jester-> Tancredi: devi fare il boot dalla usb
<Tancredi> e come si fa su fujitsu?
<Tancredi> su hp basta cliccare su installa
<jester-> Tancredi: o setti la usb nel bios come prima periferica di boot o hai un meno popup di avvio da stato Fx
<jester-> Tancredi: nel man del pc c'è come fare
<Tancredi> non basta premere f9?
<Tancredi> clicco sulla usb dvd dovrebbe partire con quella
<jester-> Tancredi: boh non sono tutti uguali
<Tancredi> anche perché la chiavetta lampeggia rossa
<Tancredi> come quando funziona
<Tancredi> sembra che vada tutto bene, ma alla fine torna alla finestra di prima, mi dice di scegliere le opzioni avanzate
<Harvestasya> problemi con driver propietari ricade nel supporto?
<jester-> yess
<Tancredi> ho tolto una protezione, c'era un'opzione, dovevo premere il tasto otto per togliere la protezione antiimalware
<Tancredi> ma niente
<Tancredi> cmq non dialoga, non compare la schermata di ubuntu che ti guida, non compare niente, anche se la chiavetta lavora, lampeggia
<Harvestasya> allora, ho provato con ubuntu e tutte le derivate (escluso mythubuntu) installo il sistema operativo, abilito i driver proprietari della scheda di rete, faccio gli aggiornamenti e dopo aver riavviato i driver propietari non ci sono più
<jester-> Harvestasya: scheda wifi?
<Harvestasya> inoltre il driver mi vede solo la porta di rete e non la sezione wireless della scheda
<Harvestasya> sia cavo che wi-fi
<jester-> Harvestasya: non fare confusione ethernet è una cosa e wifi un'altra
<Harvestasya> ok, allora il wi-fi non esiste per ubuntu, ethernet invece ha driver propietari
<Harvestasya> il mio laptop ha entrambi
<jester-> ethernet funza di serie se non hai quel 0.1% di eth non copatibili, se wifi broadcom serve u firmware o un driver
<jester-> e riavviando rimangono
<Tancredi> sono entrato nel bios, ho selezionato la usb e sono punto e a capo
<jester-> Tancredi: e ha uefi hai isattivato il secure boot?
<jester-> !uefi | Tancredi
<ubot-it> Tancredi: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<Tancredi> grazie, guardo, jester-
<Harvestasya> sai per caso dirmi dove posso cercare i driver?
<jester-> Harvestasya: lspci e metti la risposta nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | Harvestasya
<ubot-it> Harvestasya: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Harvestasya> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7523164/
<jester-> Harvestasya:  per la wifi devi installare  bcmwl-kernel-source linux-firmware non free
<jester-> e togliere broadcom-sta-source e  firmware-b43-installer  se installati
<Harvestasya> e per la ethernet?
<jester-> è gia nel kenrel, se vanno in conflitto spegni una o l'altra con sudo ifconfig eth0 down oppure wlan0 doen
<jester-> up per tirare su
<pindol> ciao
<froden> ciao a tutti. ho un ubuntu 14.04 lts a 32 bit. continuamente mi connette e disconnette dalla rete e dopodichè si blocca il computer ed escono vari bug
<froden> la connessione alla rete domestica (dove ci sono due windows7 collegati) avviene tramite adattatore netgear
<froden> ciao a tutti. ho un ubuntu 14.04 lts a 32 bit. continuamente mi connette e disconnette dalla rete e dopodichè si blocca il computer ed escono vari bug
<spartacus_72> sera
<hertel> la connessione alla rete domestica (dove ci sono due windows7 collegati) avviene tramite adattatore netgear
<hertel> ciao ho il computer che continuamente si connette e disconnette dalla rete e si blocca ubuntu
<hertel> cosa posso fare?
<hertel> inoltre escono vari bug
<hertel> ce nessuno?
<spartacus_72> *escono vari bug* è interessante come frase
<hertel> si mi escono errori di bug
<hertel> le finestre
<hertel> intendo
<hertel> con dei bug interni del sistema
<spartacus_72> hertel, spiega meglio la situazione: quale ubuntu usi? che connessione? tutti i pc in wifi o eth?
<hertel> uso Ubuntu 14.04 LTS 32 bit con connessione wifi tramite adattatore netgear a rete domestica (dove sono presenti altri due windows 7 collegati)
<spartacus_72> hertel, difficile aiutarti se non rispondi neanche,buona fortuna
<hertel> ti ho risposto
<hertel> uso Ubuntu 14.04 LTS 32 bit con connessione wifi tramite adattatore netgear a rete domestica (dove sono presenti altri due windows 7 collegati)
<krabador> hertel, puo fornire immagini o testo degli errori?
<kfbn> ))
<hertel> sparatacus_72: scusa si era di nuovo bloccato il pc
<hertel> uso Ubuntu 14.04 LTS 32 bit con connessione wifi tramite adattatore netgear a rete domestica (dove sono presenti altri due windows 7 collegati)
<hertel> non riesco a capire quali siano i problemi
<hertel> come detto si continua contianuamente a connettere e a disconnettere e si blocca il pc
<krabador> hertel, puoi fornire immagini o testo degli errori?
<spartacus_72> hertel, nessun problema,il canale ti aiuterà,io non ho la 14.04,rispondi alla domanda di krabador
<hertel> si krabador
<hertel> ExecutablePath /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu-indicator-session/indicator-session-service  Package: indicator-session 12.10+14.04.20140410-0ubuntu1  Problem: crash  Title  indicator-session-service-crashed with SIGSEGV in_start()    BUG: soft lockup-CPU#0 stuck for 22s![threaded-ml:4804]  BUG: soft lockup-CPU#0 stuck for 23s![Xorg:987]   BUG: soft lockup-CPU#0 stuck for 23s![plymouthd:167] BUG: soft lockup-CPU#0 stuck for 23s![plymouthd:16
<hertel> questi sono alcuni dei vari bug
<hertel> e come detto mi si impalla spesso
<krabador> hertel, allora, se hai il testo , usa pastebin, se incolli in canale rischi solo di impastare il tutto
<krabador> !pastebin | hertel
<ubot-it> hertel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Tancredi> tornando a windows, c'è abilitato secure boot e non c'è l'opzione per disattivarlo, le scritte sono sbiadite, cioè non modificabili, qualcuno conosce il rimedio, per forzare lo sblocco e farmici montare ubuntu?
<Tancredi> parlo del bios, disattivo in una finestra legal... ma per quanto riguarda la chiavetta usb è disalitata la possibilità di cambiare, di togliere la sicura
<hertel> krabador ecco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7524102/
<krabador> hertel, hai altri sistemi operativi in questo pc?
<krabador> !uefi | Tancredi
<ubot-it> Tancredi: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<krabador> puoi seguire la procedura per pc in cui non si puo' disabilitare
<hertel> no krabador solo ubuntu
<Tancredi> grazie krabador
<hertel> questo è l'ultimo bug
<hertel> che mi è appena uscito
<hertel> BUG: soft lockup-CPU#0 stuck for 22s![Timer:3734]
<Taueres> Salve a tutti. Volevo sapere se c'è qualche controllo di autenticità e integrità quando si scaricano i pacchetti con apt-get dai repository di ubuntu.
<krabador> hertel, scusami puoi dirmi che hardware hai?
<hertel> intendi le specifiche del pc processore etc?
<krabador> hertel, si, cpu / ram / scheda video , con precisione
<hertel> krabador: amd athlon 3000+ 1.8 ghz, ati radeon x1050 256mb, 3gb di ram
<hertel> krabador ti sono arrivati i dati?
<krabador> hertel, sembri avere problemi hardware
<hertel> eh si lo immaginavo
<hertel> cosa posso fare?
<krabador> hertel, scarica la 12.04.4, falla andare in live e prova
<krabador> per un po' di tempo
<Tancredi> buonasera e grazie
<lerfel> ciao
#ubuntu-it 2014-05-27
<akis24> giorno
<hazz> Buon giorno qualcuno mi sa dire come attivare perf_event?WARNING: perf not found for kernel 3.13.0-997
<hazz> !search perf_event
<ubot-it> None found
<hazz> !search perf
<hazz> Buon giorno qualcuno mi sa dire come attivare perf_event? WARNING: perf not found for kernel 3.13.0-997
<hazz> Buongiorno
<Momento> buongiorno
<Momento> pc fujitsu, con windows 8, non riesco a installarci ubuntu, ho disabilitato il secure mode, e ho tolto il fast e disabilitato il fast boot,  la versione di ubuntu è a 64 bit, che altro devo fare?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<larryboy> salve
<larryboy> salve
<tado> ciao. i pulsanti del mio touchpad hanno all'improvviso smesso di funzionare. qualcuno mi sa dare una mano per risistemarli?
<cristian_c> tado, può capitare, hai provato a riavviare?
<tado> cristian_c: si, ma niente
<cristian_c> tado, portatile?
<tado> cristian_c: si, lenovo
<cristian_c> tado, non è che hai toccato inavvertitamente il tasto per il blocco del touchpad?
<llanza> ciao ragazzi scusate il disturbo...ho fatto caso ieri che c'è una guida per l'installazione e partizione di ubuntu su windows 8 ma non riesco a trovarla in questo momento. Sapreste reindirizzarmi nella pagina giusto all'interno del sito?
<cristian_c> llanza, è bene seguire la documentazione ufficiale di ubuntu
<cristian_c> !installazione | llanza
<ubot-it> llanza: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<llanza> mi riferisco a quella
<tado> crisitan_c: non penso di avere un tasto del genere. in più il touchpad funziona - il cursore si muove e se clicco sul pad funziona, sono i pulsanti separati (sx, dx e centro) che hanno smesso di funzionare
<cristian_c> tado, riscontri lo stesso problema anche in live?
<tado> cristian_c: non ho provato. mi sono appena accorto del fatto che anche il tondino rosso che fa da mouse (non so come si chiami, posizionato tra i tasti G e H) non va. immagino siano collegati
<tado> cristian_c: suggerisci di provare in live?
<cristian_c> tado, si chiama trackpad
<cristian_c> tado, prova in live
<tado> cristian_c: ecco, trackpad e pulsanti :)
<tado> cristian_c, ok, ora provo
<tado> cristian_c: ok, non c'è stato bisogno. il laptop si era spento perchè la batteria era scarica, quando avevo riaccesso dopo uno standby. ho provato a rimettere in standby, risvegliarlo e ora funziona
<tado> altra domanda: ho un problema di grafica. quando le finestre sono a tutto schermo il cursore del mouse punta in un luogo, ma è come se puntasse 1cm più in basso. (ovvero: per selezionare un link, devo fare click 1 cm piú in alto di dove il link appare sullo schermo). qualcuno mi aveva spiegato che dovevo aspettare per intel-linux-graphics-installer per 14.04. è uscito e ho installato, ma il problema persiste. suggerimenti? de
<Blenda> ciao
<Blenda> il os mi si blocca nella fase di arresto o riavvio
<Blenda> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> Blenda, descrivi cosa succede
<Blenda> arresto il pc, parte la schermata di arresto con il logo dell'os e li rimane per ore
<cristian_c> Blenda, quando è comparso il problema?
<Blenda> dopo gli aggiornamenti
<RainMan> Buongiorno a tutti
<Blenda> ndì
<RainMan> Ho un quesito da sottoporvi :)
<cristian_c> Blenda, che aggiornamenti hai fatto?
<cristian_c> Blenda, hai aggiunto dei repository esterni?
<Blenda> non credo
<Blenda> gli aggiornamenti che mi proponeva  il os
<cristian_c> Blenda, prova a controllare
<Blenda> ho abilitato partner canonical ed indipendente
<Blenda> il problema lo ho avto con ubuntu e derivate
<krabador> Blenda, con quanti sistemi?
<Blenda> apparte mythubuntu li ho provati tutti, adesso ho su xubuntu
<Blenda> quelli che ho provato più a lungo sono ubuntu studio e kubuntu
<Blenda> e sono certa che avessi lo stesso problema di arresto
<krabador> elenca l'hardware
<krabador> con precisione
<Blenda> c'è qualche comando da terminale che può aiutarmi?
<krabador> Blenda, sudo lshw
<krabador> !pastebin | Blenda
<ubot-it> Blenda: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Blenda> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7528853/
<carloit> Ciao ragazzi, potrei chiedere una cosa ? Non è un vero e proprio ''aiuto'' ma una mia perplessità.. io ho win 8.1 e sto scaricando l'ultima versione di ubuntu... ho letto la guida sull'UEFI ecc ma non l'ho capita...praticamente se io ho windows 8.1 (la licenza l'ho comprata a parte il pc era win7) non posso installare ubuntu ?
<Blenda> secondo me puoi
<Blenda> avevo su windows 8 aggiornato ad 8.1 e ho installato ubuntu senza problemi
<krabador> carloit, puoi, ma uefi non proprio evoluto il bios, nel fronte del multiboot
<carloit> ok ho disabilitato secure boot, stasera ci provo e vedo come va a finire...lo installo dalla chiavetta usb seleziono dal bios UEFI: usb ecc ecc e faccio partire l'installazione...spero di non impantanarmi con i driver... !
<krabador> carloit, non ci sono driver da installare
<krabador> carloit, a meno che tu non abbia una wireless broadcom, che va installata successivamente all'installazione
<carloit> Ah i driver della gpu non vanno installati?
<krabador> di base ne vengono installati di open, quindi il sistema funziona
<krabador> ma se vuoi le prestazioni
<krabador> puoi installare i driver ufficiali della scheda
<krabador> quelli nvidia o amd
<krabador> sono le uniche cose che potresti fare
<carloit> ah ok grazie molto gentile.....il procedimento sembra un po complesso dopo guardo un video tutorial
<krabador> carloit, una volta disabilitato uefi secure boot, puoi tranquillamente procedere con la normale procedura di installazione
<krabador> ma alla fine potresti aver bisogno di riparare il boot loader
<krabador> ed è specificato nella guida
<krabador> Blenda, scusami, scarica la 12.04, mandala in live, e prova il riavvio / spegnimento
<Blenda> sepre di xubuntu o non importa?
<krabador> Blenda, va bene anche xubuntu
<RainMan> Ho scritto una domanda un po lunga, posso postarla qui ugualmente?
<carloit> ok grazie mille dell'aiuto
<krabador> carloit, di niente
<krabador> carloit, tu in ogni caso intalla, appena finisci, va a controllare in bios
<RainMan> Scusate ma è una cosa un po complicata, non posso spiegarla in poche parole :/
<krabador> carloit, se hai ubuntu come voce nel boot
<krabador> RainMan, incolla
<RainMan> Grazie :)
<RainMan> Ho un portatile Asus con due dischi (partizionati GPT) organizzati così: - HDD da 500Gb utilizzato per i sistemi, Win8 preinstallato in dual boot con Ubuntu 14.04; - SSD da 24Gb per la Express Cache della Asus e la Intel Rapid Start (che serve per velocizzare l'ibernazione mi pare); Il tutto in modalità UEFI.
<Blenda> la 12.04.4 di ubuntu và bene lo stesso?
<RainMan> Dato che utilizzo quasi unicamente Ubuntu, avrei in mente questa configurazione: - / di Ubuntu nell'SSD; - /var dove sono salvati i file di Log sull'HDD per diminuire le scritture sull'SSD; - /home sull'HDD - Windows 8 pulito sull'HDD, senza la robaccia preinstallata, utilizzando la key originale.  Il mio "piano" sarebbe piallare via tutto ed installare Win8, per poi installare Ubuntu mettendo il /boot nella partizione EFI. I miei 
<krabador> Blenda, si
<RainMan> Piallando tutto e installando Windows, si ricrea automaticamente anche la partizione EFI? O mi conviene lasciare quella già esistente e magari creare le partizioni dalla live di Ubuntu? Formattando o partizionando da live perdo il sistema di partizionamento GPT? Ed eventualmente come faccio a reimpostarla? L'SSD ha bisogno a sua volta di una partizione EFI? (non credo, ma vorrei essere sicuro) Il sistema UEFI mi permette di avviar
<krabador> RainMan, buon
<krabador> buono
<krabador> :D
<RainMan> XD
<RainMan> Mi sono impagnato :D
<krabador> allora , se win8 è un una posizione nel disco, che per te è accettabile, lasciala dove sta
<krabador> gestisci le gpt da live
<krabador> purchè il secure boot e il riavvio rapido di win8 siano disabilitati
<RainMan> Ovviamente
<krabador> poi assegni tutto dall'installer di ubuntu, in fase di installazione
<RainMan> Tecnicamente vorrei assegnare molto meno spazio a Win8, e piazzarlo in fondo al disco
<RainMan> Una cosa che non ho trovato da nessuna parte è se la EFI si "autoaggiorna" in seguito a modifiche sui dischi
<RainMan> e se fa pulizia dei boot loader al suo interno se vengono tolti i sistemi dal disco
<RainMan> Nel senso, visto che cancello e rimetto tutto non vorrei che dentro la EFI succedono dei casini XD
<krabador> RainMan, puoi ridimensionarla
<krabador> win8
<krabador> e spostarla
<RainMan> Vorrei proprio toglierla perchè ASUS come al solito mette 3587295242 programmi inutili
<Blenda> anche la hp non scherza a livello di programmi inutili
<RainMan> Posso creare la EFI da gparted? In modo che Win8 la veda senza rompere le scatole al momento dell'installazione
<krabador> RainMan, la efi si crea se fai partire l'installazione di win8 con efi abilitato da bios
<RainMan> @Blenda, che poi dico si rendono conto che sull'esperienza utente finale tutti quei programmi sono solo negativi visto che sono sempre in mezzo ai piedi?
<krabador> RainMan, puoi piallare tutto, abilitare efi, installare win8 , disabilitare efi , secure boot ,e avvio rapido di win8 e fare tutto da gparted
<Blenda> penso che si facciano pagare per metterli
<RainMan> Anche io avevo pensato di fare così per ricreare la EFI... Ma il ridimensionamento e spostamento sono operazioni sicure? Cioè non rischio di fare del casino?
<RainMan> Kabrador ci ha lasciati :(
<Blenda> spero che torni, rispiegare il mio problema ad un'altro da zero sarebbe una seccatura
<Blenda> il ridimensionamento di windows lo ho fatto a suo tempo e non ho avuto problemi
<Blenda> avevo xp e ubuntu se non ricordo male
<RainMan> E spostarlo?
<RainMan> Anche secondo me non dovrebbero esserci problemi...
<Blenda> quello non lo ho mai provato
<RainMan> Grazie :)
<RainMan> Ho questo PC da un anno... Se cancello tutto e si rompe ancora in garanzia, l'assistenza mi fa delle storie se non ci sono più le loro partizioni sul disco?
<Blenda> quit
<Blenda> lol
<Blenda> !quit
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'quit'
<Blenda> !exit
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'exit'
<Blenda> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<renx> ciao
<renx> faccio una domanda?
<tolearn> ciao
<shasha128> salve
<shasha128> sto cercando di montare una cartella remota Samba per i backup
<shasha128> vorrei "emularne" il collegamento inserendo una finta periverica (/dev/backup)
<shasha128> in modo che /dev/backup sia in realtà un mascheramento per la risorsa di rete
<krabador> !chat | shasha128
<ubot-it> shasha128: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<shasha128> purtroppo non riesco a montarla con mount, e i comandi come dir e LS non vanno sulla risorsa smb://*/*
<krabador> !samba | shasha128
<ubot-it> shasha128: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<shasha128> ma, krabador, sto usando ubuntu
<shasha128> dici che devo tentare sul canale chat nonostante io usi Ubuntu e ho un problema con esso?
<krabador> shasha128, non è un problema con il sistema operativo
<krabador> shasha128, vuoi fare qualcosa con samba
<xubuntu379> salve ragazzi
<shasha128> ma mount è il SO krabador
<krabador> shasha128, puoi consultare le loro risorse
<xubuntu379> ho avviato l'installazione
<xubuntu379> ma arrivato al tipo di installazione non riesco ad andare avanti con il discorso delle partizioni
<shasha128> inoltre sto usando samba come client, non sto hostando la risorsa
<krabador> xubuntu379, come sta messo il disco?
<xubuntu379> questo non te lo so dire
<xubuntu379> ma potrebbe non essere al top
<krabador> xubuntu379, nel senso, che c'è dentro
<CLAUDIO_369> Salve  ho un vecchio portatile con installato UBUNTU 10.04  se possibile essendo nuovo con Linus essere condotto ad installare Wifi  la rete con il cavo la vede
<xubuntu379> si
<krabador> CLAUDIO_369, apri un terminale , scrivi sudo lshw -C network , e manda un pastebin con il suo contenuto
<krabador> !pastebin | CLAUDIO_369
<ubot-it> CLAUDIO_369: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> CLAUDIO_369, quanto è vecchio questo portatile ?
<krabador> xubuntu379, si a cosa?
<xubuntu379> dico c'è l'hard disk
<cybernova> CLAUDIO_369, ubuntu 10.04?
<CLAUDIO_369> E' un pentium 4 di 12 anni
<krabador> CLAUDIO_369, allora, piuttosto che installargli il wifi, fagli fare l'esame di terza media
<shasha128> funziona ad energia eolica insomma :D
<krabador> CLAUDIO_369, quanta ram e che scheda video hai
<krabador> xubuntu379, che c'è dentro questo hard disk?
<CLAUDIO_369> 500 ram
<shasha128> ad ora, la pagina che mi hai linkato krabador non si è ancora caricata... problemi di rete?
<krabador> no
<CLAUDIO_369> easy note della Dell  K5285
<shasha128> a me naviga fluido ovunque TRANNE in quella pagina
<krabador> shasha128, il sito va.
<shasha128> krabador: il sito si, la pagina no.
<krabador> CLAUDIO_369, cat /proc/cpuinfo , e pastebin
<krabador> shasha128, ce l'ho davanti
<CLAUDIO_369> per quello che gli chiedo di fare mi va anche bene solo che preferirei averlo in wifi
<shasha128> krabador: per questo dico, mi apre tutto tranne quella pagina...
<krabador> CLAUDIO_369, manda i pastebin dei 2 comandi
<krabador> !pastebin | CLAUDIO_369
<ubot-it> CLAUDIO_369: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> xubuntu379, ctrl alt t, vedi se ti carica il terminale
<xubuntu379> OK
<xubuntu379> si carica
<krabador> xubuntu379, vuoi per favore rispondere a "che c'è dentro questo hard disk?"
<xubuntu379> come faccio a vederlo
<krabador> xubuntu379, di chi è il pc?
<xubuntu379> mio
<krabador> xubuntu379, e non sai che c'è dentro l'hd?
<xubuntu379> era in un mobile da anni
<xubuntu379> windows non partiva
<xubuntu379> e mi sono deciso a provare
<xubuntu379> linux
<shasha128> krabador: come posso patchare il kernel per avere il comando smbmount?
<krabador> xubuntu379, ma tu, con un televisore nella cantina dei tuoi nonni, vuoi provare il 1080p ?
<xubuntu379> ma da come ho letto
<xubuntu379> installando xubuntu
<xubuntu379> poteva andare
<krabador> xubuntu379, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<krabador> xubuntu379, sudo lshw
<krabador> incolli tutto in pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | xubuntu
<ubot-it> xubuntu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> !pastebin | xubuntu379
<ubot-it> xubuntu379: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<shasha128> krabador: il pacchetto "smbfs" non si vuole installare, e i "sostituti" suggeriti non mi danno il comando smbmount
<shasha128> krabador: che ci devo installare per averli?
<krabador> shasha128, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/en/man8/smbmount.8.html
<shasha128> krabador: fantastico, peccato non possa installare il comando...
<shasha128> krabador: perchè quello che mi manca è il pacchetto
<krabador> shasha128, sicuro che stai cercando il pacchetto giusto ?
<shasha128> dalla pagina che mi hai dato tu
<shasha128> mi dice di installare quei due
<shasha128> uno lo ha installato e l'altro no, ergo: è l'altro
<chalit> ciao a tutti
<krabador> salve
<krabador> xubuntu379, tutto a posto?
<xubuntu379> scusami sono con un cliente
<xubuntu379> grazie dell'aiuto che mi stai dando
<krabador> xubuntu379, ti consiglio di tornare quanto non sei impegnato
<xubuntu379> si scusami
<xubuntu379> non era preventivato
<krabador> CLAUDIO_369, tutto a posto ?
<CLAUDIO_369> chiudo windows e apro ubuntu
<ubuwu> ciao ho 14.04 LTS a 32 bit che si blocca continuamente e mi escono vari pop up di bugs.. e continuamente si disconnette da internet
<krabador> ubuwu, che caratteristiche ha il pc?
<ubuwu> ciao krabador ci siamo sentiti ieri sera
<ubuwu> avevo un altro nick di cui non mi ricordo
<ubuwu> sono quello del amd athlon 3000+
<jester-> ubuwu: su pc vecio?
<ubuwu> si abbastanza. 4/5 anni.
<krabador> 3000+ è molto piu' di 4-5 anni
<jester-> ma anche una decina con quella cpu
<jester-> ubuwu: wifi integrata o usb
<ubuwu> amd athlon 3000 + 1.8 ghz 3gb di ram e ati radeon x1050 da 256 mb
<ubuwu> adattatore wifi
<ubuwu> si anche più vecchio
<ubuwu> era di mio padre
<jester-> ubuwu: marca modello?
<ubuwu> netgear n150 wna1100
<jester-> 3000+ amd è attorno al 2000
<ubuwu> e collegata alla rete domestica di casa mia dove sono presenti due windows 7
<jester-> ubuwu: ho una 111 e va come un treno, se poi vedi segnalazioni di malfunzionamento i casi sono 2: o troppo pesante per i ltuo hw o installazione venuta farlocca
<jester-> ubuwu: quanta ram hai
<jester-> ubuwu: installa linux-firmware-nonfree ma non penso sia quello
<chalit> ciao a tutti ubuntu 12/04 è morto da un minuto all'altro si accende fino alla schermata di accesso dei vari utenti.Accedo con la mia password e rimane una schermata nera.ho provato ad installare ubuntu 14/04 con una chiavetta usb ma non succede nulla riparte come prima.Cosa posso fare
<chalit> oltretutto non c'è il pulsante di spegnimento devo spegnerlo forzando il tasto di accensione
<ubuwu> jester puoi ripetere mi era impallato di nuovo il pc e staccato internet
<chalit> tra il resto nella schermata dei vari utenti (ho provato anche la sessione ospite con lo stesso risultato)in alto a destra ci sono due piccoli schermi vicino all'orologio cliccando sul primo esce :tastiera a schermo, contrasto elevato, lettore schermo.Sul secondo:italiana
<jester-> ubuwu: ho una 111 e va come un treno, se poi vedi segnalazioni di malfunzionamento i casi sono 2: o troppo pesante per i ltuo hw o installazione venuta farlocca
<jester-> ubuwu: installa linux-firmware-nonfree ma non penso sia quello
<jester-> ubuwu: quanta ram hai
<ubuwu> mi potresti dire il comando
<ubuwu> 3gb di ram
<jester-> ubuwu: prova a installare kubuntu
<ubuwu> xk scusa se posso domandare ?
<ubuwu> dici k è meglio di ubuntu?
<jester-> ubuwu: puoi aggiunger
<jester-> ubuwu: kubuntu-desktop e poi cambi la sessione al login
<jester-> ma se non ti attacchi col cavo la vedo dura
<jester-> ubuwu: no so a me la 14.04 col mio hw va a strappi
<ubuwu> ce qualche comando per poterlo installare da ubuntu direttamente senza fare cd o usb
<jester-> alla maggiorparte degli users va bene
<jester-> ubuwu: leggi sopra
<jester-> il sistema è sempre lo stesso cambia vestito e servizi
<jester-> ubuwu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<jester-> poi cambi la sessione in kde plasma al login
<ubuwu> ok grazie :) me lo installa automaticamente su lui?
<jester-> ubuwu: certo
<jester-> ma attacca il cavo
<ubuwu> scusa cosa vuol dire cambi la sessione in kde plasma al login '
<ubuwu> ?
<ubuwu> si si attacco il cavo
<jester-> alla finestra di login dove metti la pass devi settare kde
<ubuwu> me lo puoi spiegare in parole piu semplici
<ubuwu> scusa la mia ignoranza
<jester-> hai oer caso accesso diretto?
<cristian_c> chalit, unity?
<chalit> cristian_c, si
<ubuwu> no ancora no mi sto scrivendo tutto perchè devo portarlo in un altra camera per attaccarlo diretto
<cristian_c> chalit, posta uno screenshot
<jester-> ubuwu: quando ha installato fai termina sessione e li cambi l'ambiente grafico da ubuntu a kde
<ubuwu> grazie questo dovrebbe risolvere il problema secondo te ?
<jester-> ubuwu: si prova e intanto che hai il aggiorn il sistema
<chalit> cristian_c, non posso sto scrivendo con un altro pc quello in questione non si accende
<cristian_c> chalit, rimane spento?
<jester-> lè mort?
<cristian_c> lol
<chalit> cristian_c, ubuntu 12/04 è morto da un minuto all'altro si accende fino alla schermata di accesso dei vari utenti.Accedo con la mia password e rimane una schermata nera.ho provato ad installare ubuntu 14/04 con una chiavetta usb ma non succede nulla riparte come prima.Cosa posso fare
<chalit>  tra il resto nella schermata dei vari utenti (ho provato anche la sessione ospite con lo stesso risultato)in alto a destra ci sono due piccoli schermi vicino all'orologio cliccando sul primo esce :tastiera a schermo, contrasto elevato, lettore schermo.Sul secondo:italiana
<cristian_c> chalit, qualunque sistema installi, ottieni una schermata nera dopo il login?
<chalit> cristian_c, SUL PC HO DUE PARTIZIONI UNA CON UBUNTU E UNA CON WINDOWS il quale si accende regolarmente mentre ubuntu si accende fino al login
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> chalit, tutti gli ubuntu fanno così?
<chalit> cristian_c, tutti i login che provo!
<cristian_c> chalit, spiegati meglio
<chalit> cristian_c, oltretutto non c'è il pulsante di spegnimento devo spegnerlo forzando il tasto di accensione
<cristian_c> chalit, io ricordo che in lightdm c'è l'opzione per spegnere o riavviare
<chalit> cristian_c, nella schermata che appare c'è:in alto a sinistra il mio nome.In alto a destra queti due schermi piccolini che ho descritto prima due lettere( it) e l'ora.In mezzo alla schermata a sinistra i vari nomi utente dove metti le relative password per accedere.
<cristian_c> chalit, io avevo una situazione del genere: http://seb.so/wp/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/vnclogin.jpg
<chalit> cristian_c, posso fare il recovery mode ma non so come funziona
<spartacus_72> sera
<cristian_c> chalit, però ancora non hai chiarito con quali ubuntu accade questo
<chalit> cristian_c, ubuntu, con Linux 3.2.0-60-generic-pae
<cristian_c> chalit, a parte il kernel, anche con la 14.04 stesso problema?
<chalit> cristian_c, io inserisco la chiavetta usb con ubuntu 14/04 (iso) e il pc riparte come se non ci fosse nessuna chiavetta inserita.La chiavetta funziona perche l'ho provata su pc con il quale scrivo
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<cristian_c> chalit, come hai creato il live installer?
<cristian_c> chalit, e hai impostato il bios?
<chalit> cristian_con un altro pc sul quale ho installato ubuntu 13/10 con il programma dischi di avvio
<chalit> cristian_c, bios impostato correttamente
<cristian_c> chalit, qual è il pc di destinazione?
<chalit> cristian_c, posso provare il recovery mode ma non so usarlo
<chalit> cristian_c, è un acer extensa 5620z
<cristian_c> chalit, un attimo
<cristian_c> chalit, hai provato con un live cd?
<cristian_c> *live dvd
<chalit> cristian_c, no perche il lettore cd è sul pc in questione
<cristian_c> chalit, ?
<chalit> cristian_c, non posso masterizzarlo
<cristian_c> chalit, come mai?
<cristian_c> non hai altri masterizzatori oltre a quello sull'acer?
<chalit> cristian_c, no
<cristian_c> chalit, posta una schermata del bios
<cristian_c> chalit, hai provato con altre versioni di ubuntu senza unity?
<chalit> cristian_c, come faccio? io ho internet con chiavetta 3g
<chalit> cristian_c, no non so nemmeno come si fa!
<cristian_c> chalit, non puoi scaricare nessuna derivata ufficiale?
<cristian_c> chalit, non hai fotocamera o cellulare con cui scattare foto?
<chalit> cristian_c, ha si provo con la fotocamera
<chalit> se la trovo!
<chalit> cristian_c,  image? mi dai il link dove incollare?
<krabador> !imagebin | chalit
<ubot-it> chalit: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<chalit> cristian_c, http://imagebin.org/311900
<hazz> Buona sera ho il seguente kernel3.13.0-997 generic,dovrei installare perf_event ma non riesco a trovare il linux-tools del kernel di riferimento
<hazz> sapete dirmi se c'e' possibilita' di fare un link ad esso?
<hazz> ho installato il kernel 3.13.0-27 ma non mi funge la rete device not found come si puo' risolvere?
<ubuwu> ciao ho il computer che si blocca e poco fa mi hanno detto in chat di installare con il comando apt get install kubuntu
<ubuwu> e dopodiché cambiare in kde
<ubuwu> ma nn riesco a capire come
<krabador> ubot-it, ti è stato segnalato di provare sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<krabador> ubuwu, , ti è stato segnalato di provare sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<krabador> ubuwu, , e di eseguire gli aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> chalit, un attimo ancora
<krabador> ubuwu, allora, ctrl alt f1 , fai il login testuale, poi mandi sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<krabador> perfetto
<[Jano]> chalit: Il link da immesso è segnalato come malevolo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7531824/
<chalit> jano ??
<[Jano]> chalit: Firefox mi blocca il tuo link, mi dispiace (ti ho allegato il testo)
<cristian_c> chalit, puoi postare l'immagine da un'altra parte
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> imagebin è segnalato come sito malevolo, lol
<cristian_c> hazz, perché hai installato quel kernel?
<chalit> jano anche a me dice malevolo ma io ho cliccato sul link di ubot-it
<spartacus_72> ma che è successo a imagebin?
<[Jano]> chalit: Scusa, a parte questo particolare, ho perso il filo del discorso
<chalit> jano dove posto la foto?
<chalit> cristian_c, dove te la mando?
<spartacus_72> chalit, puoi usare questo:https://img.bi/
<cristian_c> chalit, prova qui: http://tinypic.com/
<spartacus_72> le alternative non mancano!!
<hazz> c'e' qualcuno che mi puo' dare una mano?
<krabador> hazz, chiedi
<hazz> Ho il seguente kernel3.13.0-997 generic,dovrei installare perf_event ma non riesco a trovare il linux-tools del kernel di riferimento
<hazz> sapete dirmi se c'e' possibilita' di fare un link ad esso?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> hazz, perché hai installato quel kernel?
<hazz> al kernel 3.13.0-12
<cristian_c> hazz, se rispondi, magari è anche meglio
<cristian_c> :)
<hazz> ho provato a vedere se riuscivo a installare perf
<hazz> ma i vari linux-tools fanno riferimento alla versione del kernel
<cristian_c> che c'entra con quella versione di kernel?
<hazz> sapete se c'e un sistema per aggirare il nome della versione?
<cristian_c> hazz, non capisco il senso di tutto ciò (sempre che abbia un senso)
<hazz> installando il kernel 3.13.0-27 ad esempio perf funziona ma non funge il networking  sul portatile
<cristian_c> hazz, che ci devi fare con perf?
<hazz> monitoring
<chalit> cristian_c, http://it.tinypic.com/?t=postupload
<cristian_c> hazz, pare che il 997 non sia manco ufficiale
<cristian_c> chalit, ehm, non hai postato l'immagine
<hazz> http://www.brendangregg.com/
<chalit> cristian_c, <a href="http://it.tinypic.com?ref=35iu7nc" target="_blank"><img src="http://i57.tinypic.com/35iu7nc.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>
<chalit> cristian_c, http://i57.tinypic.com/35iu7nc.jpg
<hazz> ma almeno il 997 mi funge tutto al contrario del 0-27
<krabador> hazz, con un kernel non ufficiale ti desincronizzi con i pacchetti nel repo
<cristian_c> chalit, ti consiglio di provare con una derivata ufficiale
<cristian_c> chalit, fai una prova anche con unetbootin
<chalit> cristian_c, ?
<cristian_c> chalit, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate
<hazz>  grazie , ora faccio un purge dei vari kernel, mi sapete dire se contemporaneamente il purge mi riconfigura grub?
<cristian_c> hazz, credo tu debba dare sudo update-grub
<hazz> bene
<chalit> cristian_c, ma ubuntu 14/04 è ufficiale!
<hazz> lts
<cristian_c> chalit, non è una derivata
<cristian_c> è un rilascio
<chalit> cristian_c, ok domani provo con xubuntu?
<cristian_c> chalit, io farei prima un tentativo con unetbootin
<chalit> cristian_c, sempre con chiavetta o provo a masterizzare un disco?
<cristian_c> chalit, hai detto che non puoi masterizzare o sbaglio?
<chalit> cristian_c, vado da un amico!!
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> chalit, a quel punto provi con ubuntu 14.04
<cristian_c> su disco non dovrebbe fare tante storie il pc
<chalit> cristian_c, ha bene proverò con il disco! grazie mille per la pazienza e grazie a tutta la chat
<hazz_> ok ragazzi mi va tutto ora mi ero dimenticato di installare il linux-image-extra
<hazz_> ola
<krabador> hazz, bene
<Innerina> Come faccio a togliere dal menù il nominativo di un programma non più esistente?
<Innerina> Mercury Messenger ha altre dipendenze?
<krabador> Innerina, quale programma e quale ubuntu?
<Innerina> Mercury (il messenger), ho versione 13.10
<Innerina> di Ubuntu
<lino> ciao a tutti
<lino> ho appena installato kubuntu
<lino> non mi funziona però la cam collegata alla porta usb su i siti internet
<lino> qualcuno ha il mio stesso problema?
<krabador> Innerina, come hai installato mercury ?
<krabador> lino, apri il terminale
<Innerina> Non me lo ricordo più sinceramente... forse da synaptic
<krabador> lino, manda lsusb, con webcam inserita
<Innerina> l'ho disinstallato da lì
<krabador> Innerina, dpkg -l | grep messenger
<Innerina> però non ho visto sue dipendenze
<krabador> !pastebin | Innerina
<ubot-it> Innerina: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> !pastebin | lino
<ubot-it> lino: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> lino, manda poi in pastebin il risultato del comando
<Innerina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7532116/
<Innerina> secondo me il comando funziona male
<Innerina> taglia alcune lettere
<lino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7532119/
<krabador> lino, sudo apt-get install cheese
<krabador> aprilo
<krabador> Innerina, dpkg -l | grep mercury
<Innerina> Non dà niente
<lino> come mai non riesco a scrivere la password nel terminale?
<Innerina> la scrivi solo che non si vede
<Innerina> scrivila tranquillamente, dai invio e vedi che funziona ugualmente
<lino> ok, fatto
<lino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7532176/
<krabador> lino, allora manda cheese
<krabador> e vedi cosa succede
<lino> Cheese funziona
<lino> è sui siti che compare questo messaggio:in order to broadcast you must activate your camera
<krabador> lino, e devi "activate your camera"
<lino> come si fa?
<krabador> chromium fa apparire un messaggio da accettare
<krabador> lino, che browser usi?
<lino> firefox
<Innerina> cmq come faccio a togliere il programma orfano dal menù di ubuntu?
<Innerina> Mercury era un solo pacchetto?
<krabador> Innerina, se avessi mandato sudo apt-get remove --purge nomepacchetto non avresti avuto problemi
<Innerina> Ho fatto rimuovi tutto da Synaptic, dovrebbe essere la stessa cosa
<krabador> Innerina, mercury messenger non è nei repo ubuntu 13.10
<Innerina> infatti me lo trascinavo dalle vecchie versione e l'ho eliminato ora
<Innerina> *versioni
<Innerina> qualcuno sa se era un solo pacchetto o aveva dipendenze?
<krabador> Innerina, l'eseguibile rimasto non è una questione di dipendenze
<krabador> Innerina, cd /usr/share/applications
<krabador> poi mada ls -la
<krabador> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> lino, installa chromium e prova
<Innerina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7532290/
<Innerina> ma questi sono i collegamenti nel menù?
<Innerina> Strano, non lo vedo... credi che basti riavviare l'ambiente?
<Innerina> Come esco dalla directory?
<krabador> Innerina, che ambiente grafico hai?
<krabador> Innerina, dopo aver disinstallato non hai mai riavviato?
<lino> proverò, ora purtroppo devo andare a nanna
<lino> buona notte
<drox> jester-, scusa il disturbo stò usando kdenlive dopo molto tempo il mio problema è solo che non ho tuttii codec per poter salvare il filmate nei vari formati xvid h264 mp3 ecc... qualè il comando per caricarli tutti?
<drox> sudo apt-get instal ....
<jester-> drox: kde o unity
<drox> unity
<jester-> drox: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Innerina> krabador: no, infatti dovrei riavviare perché ho ripulito anche il grub
<drox> ero convinto di averlo già installato, sono proprio gnubbio
<Innerina> cmq è Gnome
<drox> grazie mille jester- gentile come sempre
<drox> adesso mi sa che devo riavviare per far prendere le modifiche
<drox> notte ci sentiamo se hoancora problemi ;)
<drox> jester-, ciao sono ancora qui, installazione perfetta ma in kdenlive non mi vede i codec, come mai?
<drox> mi dice che pcm_s16le libxvid ec... non supportato... mi tocca mettere quelli più vecchi?
<jester-> prova a installare anche kubuntu-restricted-extras
#ubuntu-it 2014-05-28
<akis24> giorno
<massy83> Salve
<massy83> Ho bisogno di una mano
<Renzow> buongiorno
<Renzow> ho appena installato ubuntu 14.04
<Renzow> non sento l'audio pur essendoci l'icona su in cima
<Renzow> qualcuno puo' darmi un aiutino
<Renzow> ?
<Renzow> grazie
<Renzow> ciao
<motz> salve, non c'è alcun modo per vedere i video silverlight su ubuntu?
<enzotib> motz, usare una virtualmachine windows potrebbe essere un modo
<motz> enzotib, sì ma un modo faticosissimo. Non c'è un altro modo?
<motz> enzotib, moonlight, pipelight, mono? possibile che non ne funzioni nessuno?
<motz> enzotib, è la prima volta che mi trovo a constatare che linux non riesce ad eguagliare una funzione di altri OS
<motz> quanto è grande una windows virtual machine?
<renzow> non riesco a sentire l'audio ubuntu 14.04 su easynote packard bell
<renzow> qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<renzow> ubuntu 14.04 non va l'audio su easynote packard bell
<rinaldo> ciao a tutti
<rinaldo> ho un problema con il wifi sono nella sezione giusta
<krabador> che ubuntu ?
<rinaldo> mind 16
<rinaldo> con cavo funziona con wifi no
<krabador> non sei nella sezione giusta allora
<krabador> !chat | rinaldo
<ubot-it> rinaldo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<marculenna92> ciao ragazzi
<marculenna92> ho un problema con il wifi del mio portatile hp nx 7300
<marculenna92> chi puo aiutarmi?
<krabador> marculenna92, che ubuntu?
<marculenna92> 13.10
<marculenna92> praticamente non mi rileva la scheda
<krabador> marculenna92, apri il terminale, scrivi sudo lshw -C network , premi invio
<marculenna92> ok un secondo
<krabador> incolla tutto il contenuto
<krabador> in questo sito
<krabador> !pastebin | marculenna92
<ubot-it> marculenna92: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<marculenna92> fatto
<krabador> marculenna92, incolla il contenuto in questo sito, premi paste ed incolla qui il link risultante
<marculenna92> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7536320/
<marculenna92> questo?
<marculenna92> scusami sono davvero alle prime armi con ubuntu
<krabador> marculenna92, si hai fatto bne
<krabador> bene
<krabador> ed hai una broadcom
<krabador> che va installata a mano
<marculenna92> capisco
<glpiana> ola
<krabador> non si installa automaticamente nel sistema, in quanto il driver si puo' usare liberamente
<krabador> ma non si puo' ridistribuire liberamente
<marculenna92> perfetto
<krabador> per quello non si installa da solo in fase di installazione
<krabador> marculenna92, apri il terminale
<krabador> marculenna92, manda software-properties-gtk, e guarda nell'ultima tab a destra
<marculenna92> mi dice nessun driver aggiuntivo disponibile amico
<krabador> marculenna92, ok allora, dpkg -l | grep firmware
<krabador> marculenna92, e sempre pastebin
<marculenna92> si un minuto... scusami..
<marculenna92> eccomi
<marculenna92> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7536348/
<krabador> marculenna92, iwconfig
<marculenna92> mi da no wireless extension
<marculenna92> extensions
<krabador> marculenna92, pastebin per favore
<marculenna92> sorry
<krabador> e anche rfkill list
<marculenna92> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7536372/
<marculenna92> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7536374/
<krabador> marculenna92, hai i pacchetti di installazione del driver, e risulta sbloccata
<marculenna92> si adesso è uscito il simbolo del bluetooth infatti
<marculenna92> cosa devo fare per il wireless quindi?
<krabador> puoi mandare una schermata del tasto sinistro del mouse, sul task di network manager
<krabador> http://it.tinypic.com/
<marculenna92> mi da un errore interno
<marculenna92> quando entro
<krabador> "mi da un errore interno" ?
<marculenna92> si
<krabador> spiegati
<marculenna92> mi esce una schermata con su scritto ubuntu ha rilevato un errore interno
<marculenna92> tipo un crash dell'applicazione
<marculenna92> eh ora quando provo a rientrare mi chiude la finestra e non esce piu nulla
<jimbo> salve problema audio: le cuffie non escludono le casse. e problema drive: l'hard disk esterno devo riattaccarlo ad ogni avvio perché non si avvia da solo...
<marculenna92> provo a riavviare?
<marculenna92> ahh  dimenticavo di dirti che ho installato ubuntu su un hard disk esterno
<krabador> marculenna92, aspetta, manda sudo apt-get remove --purge b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<krabador> marculenna92, poi riavvia
<marculenna92> tutto questo insieme?
<marculenna92> ok ok
<marculenna92> fatto
<krabador> riavviato?
<marculenna92> no... ho fatto il comando
<krabador> riavvia
<marculenna92> riavvio
<marculenna92> grazie per adesso del tempo
<jimbo> problema audio: le cuffie non escludono le casse... risolvibile?
<marculenna92> rieccomi
<marculenna92> krabador ora cosa devo fare?
<marculenna92> non mi fa entrare in "rete" dalle impostazioni di sistema
<marculenna92> si chiude  e non mi da segni di vita
<ubuwu> ciao ho un ubuntu 14.04 LTS a 32 bit che continuamente si blocca e se provo a fare connessione wifi a rete domestica si disconnette continuamente. Le carattarestiche del pc sono: amd athlon 64  3000+ 1.8 ghz, 3gb di ram, ati radeon x1050 da 256 mb. Premetto che fino a sett scorsa c'era windows XP e girava perfettamente
<marculenna92> #krabador
<ubuwu> qualcuno ha idea di che cosa fare ?
<marculenna92> ora il sistema è diventato instabile e ho dovuto riavviare
<marculenna92> è risolvibile il problema?
<renzow> help per audio su ubuntu 14.04?
<marculenna92> va bene.. grazie lo stesso
<marculenna92> cerchero soluzione altrove
<ubuwu> ciao ho un ubuntu 14.04 LTS a 32 bit che continuamente si blocca e se provo a fare connessione wifi a rete domestica si disconnette continuamente. Le carattarestiche del pc sono: amd athlon 64  3000+ 1.8 ghz, 3gb di ram, ati radeon x1050 da 256 mb. Premetto che fino a sett scorsa c'era windows XP e girava perfettamente
<Guest99800> buongiorno
<Guest99800> c'è qualcuno?
<glpiana> !nessuno | Guest99800
<ubot-it> Guest99800: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Guest99800> qualche genietto è in grado di far  funzionare una sheda audio usb TASCAM 1641 su ubuntu studio?
<glpiana> !dettagli | Guest99800
<ubot-it> Guest99800: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<ubuwu> fatto ma nessuno mi ha risposto
<Guest99800> grazie
<glpiana> ubuwu, il tuo sistema è aggiornato?
<ubuwu> si si glpiana
<glpiana> ubuwu, usi ubuntu con unity?
<ubuwu> cos'è unity scusa? sono nuovo del mondo linux
<glpiana> ubuwu, descrivimi l'interfaccia grafica che usi o mostrami una schermata
<glpiana> !image | ubuwu
<ubot-it> ubuwu: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<jimbo> problema audio le cuffie non escludono le casse. scheda realtek alc887-vd
<glpiana> jimbo, intervieni dall'applet del volume manualmente se in automatico non lo fa
<ubuwu> glpiana scusa mi si era bloccato il computer
<ubuwu> cmq è gnome
<ubuwu> quello con le icone sulla sinistra
<glpiana> ubuwu, ok, è unity quello. che driver video utilizzi?
<jimbo> glpiana sto provando con alsamixer ma non riesco a trovare una soluzione... o esclude del tutto le casse (cuffie o non) oppure sono onnipresenti (cuffie o non)...
<ubuwu> non ne ho idea me li ha installati tutti lui
<ubuwu> io non ho messo niente
<ubuwu> mi puoi dire qualche comando per poterti rispondere?
<glpiana> ubuwu, apri un terminale e scrivi: lsmod
<glpiana> !paste | ubuwu
<ubot-it> ubuwu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> jimbo, lascia stare alsamixer per ora. avrai una regolazione del volume sull'interfaccia grafica che utilizzi
<jimbo> glpiana, cioè impostazioni di sistema>audio?
<glpiana> jimbo, no no, hai una icona del volume sulla barra?
<ubuwu> glpiana fatto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7536676/
<jimbo> glpiana, no se ne andata
<glpiana> ubuwu, ok, stai usando i driver open. scrivi: software-properties-gtk    nel terminale
<glpiana> jimbo, in seguito a cosa?
<ubuwu> fatto mi ha aparto una finestra
<jimbo> glpiana, volevo togliere un'icona e invece era tutto un blocco
<ubuwu> dei software e aggiornamenti
<glpiana> ubuwu, sì, giustamente... ho sbagliato comando :D
<ubuwu> ahah tranquilla
<ubuwu> :)
<glpiana> ubuwu, chiudila pure, clicca sull'icona in alto a destra e apri le impostazioni di sistema
<glpiana> ubuwu, poi cerca una voce relativa ai driver proprietari o driver hardware
<glpiana> jimbo, rimettila allora, sarà la system tray
<ubuwu> ho trovato solo un icono dei software e aggiornamenti dove puoi andare su driver aggiuntivi
<jimbo> glpiana rimessa...
<glpiana> ubuwu, quindi ora sei su driver aggiuntivi?
<glpiana> jimbo, ok, da lì dovresti poter aprire la regolazione del volume
<ubuwu> si esatto sta ricercando
<ubuwu> nessun driver aggiuntivo disponibile mi dcie
<ubuwu> *dice
<glpiana> ubuwu, ok. chiudi pure e apri un terminale
<glpiana> ubuwu, scrivi: uname -a            e incolla qui quello che esce
<ubuwu> Linux singleton-System-Product-Name 3.13.0-27-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Thu May 15 18:08:16 UTC 2014 i686 athlon i686 GNU/Linux
<lino__> ciao a tutti
<lino__> non riesco a visualizzare la cam dai siti internet. Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<ubuwu> glpiana oltre quello prima c'era anche scritto che non c'è in uso nessun driver proprietario
<jimbo> glpiana rimessa però l'icona dell'audio non c'è...
<glpiana> ubuwu, scrivi: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<glpiana> !paste | ubuwu
<ubot-it> ubuwu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ubuwu> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7536748/
<glpiana> jimbo, controlla tra le cose che puoi aggiungere se c'è il controllo dell'audio. se proprio non lo trovi proviamo da alsamixer o meglio ancora con pavucontrol
<glpiana> ubuwu, apt-cache policy linux-image-3.13.0-27-generic
<jimbo> glpiana già controllato non c'è... l'ho messe e ritolte tutte...
<ubuwu> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7536753/
<glpiana> jimbo, oki, torna su alsamixer
<jimbo> glpiana ci sono
<glpiana> ubuwu, da quanto hai installato?
<ubuwu> da oggi
<glpiana> jimbo, allarga il più possibile la finestra e fammi una schermata
<glpiana> !image | jimbo
<ubot-it> jimbo: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<glpiana> ubuwu, e fin da subito hai avuto problemi?
<glpiana> ubuwu, io proverei a mettere la 64bit per vedere se ha gli stessi problemi
<ubuwu> si subito dopo l'installazione
<ubuwu> avevo già provato la 64 bit e  mi dava gli stessi problemi
<ubuwu> non capisco eppure su win xp girava perfettamente e linux dovrebbe essere più leggero
<glpiana> ubuwu, potresti allora provare una versione con interfaccia differente, tipo kubuntu
<ubuwu> anche quella prova me l'hanno fatta fare ieri e si impallava comunque
<ubuwu> non ce un modo per fare una diagnosi oppure controllare i crash errors ?
<glpiana> ubuwu, allora c'è qualche incompatibilità di base col tuo hardware. è un pc fisso o un portatile?
<ubuwu> fisso
<glpiana> ubuwu, la scheda madre ha una uscita video?
<ubuwu> si
<glpiana> ubuwu, hai dimestichessa con l'hardware? sapresti togliere la scheda video?
<jimbo> glpiana, non so perché ma il tasto per la schermata non va...
<ubuwu> si certo
<ubuwu> dici che è la scheda video che fa bloccare ?
<ubuwu> il pc?
<glpiana> jimbo, apri l'applicazione per la schermata direttamente dal menu
<glpiana> ubuwu, prova a levare la scheda video ed avviare il pc con lo schermo collegato alla scheda madre. vedi some si comporta
<ubuwu> altre alternative se continuasse a bloccarsi? non è che vanno cambiate le configurazioni da windows xp prima di installare linux?
<glpiana> jimbo, se proprio non riesci, copia la riga più bassa di alsamixer, quella coi nomi dei canali per intenderci, e mettila su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | jimbo
<ubot-it> jimbo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jimbo> glpiana... http://imagebin.org/312043
<glpiana> jimbo, se abbassi headphone il volume delle casse scende?
<glpiana> ubuwu, non saprei che configurazioni puoi cambiare da windows
<jimbo> glpiana, no però per far funzionare le casse devo cambiare la scheda "channel mod" da 2 a 4 canali (ch)
<ubuwu> no era una mia domanda visto che era un computer che girava su windows non vorrei che si debbano cambiare alcune impostazioni prima di installarlo
<glpiana> jimbo, spiega: come è impostato ora così come lo vedo dall'immagine, da dove esce il suono?
<krabador> ubuwu, hai provato con la 12.04 , vista l'età del tuo hardware ?
<jimbo> allora ora l'audio esce dalle casse e alsamixer è come lo vedi sull'immagine, tranne per channel mod che ora è a 4 ch
<ubuwu> no krabador.. Non è pericoloso mettere versioni così vecchie? comunque ora è una mezz'ora che non si blocca
<glpiana> jimbo, oki, ma se lo metti su 2ch da dove esce il suono?
<krabador> "cosi' vecchie?"
<ubuwu> intendo precedenti alle versioni in utilizzo ora?
<krabador> ubuwu, t'era stato consigliato, di provare in live, ed hai detto che l'avresti fatto
<ubuwu> ..
<jimbo> glpiana, dalle cuffie...
<krabador> ubuwu, la 12.04 è la precendente lts
<krabador> supportata 5 anni
<jimbo> glpiana, ma se le stacco comunque le casse non vanno
<glpiana> jimbo, quindi al momento con alsamixer puoi stabilire da dove far uscire il suono. il tuo pc è un fisso o un portatile?
<jimbo> fisso
<ubuwu> l'ho fatto krabador e sia la 32 bit che la 64 bit in live non davano nessun problema
<krabador> ubuwu, e il tuo hardware, nel supporto al kernel , è maturato molti anni fa
<krabador> ubuwu, allora, usa quella7
<ubuwu> quella quale ?
<krabador> la 12.04
<krabador> ubuwu, ci sei?
<ubuwu> si eccomi
<krabador> intendo, tutto chiaro?
<lino__> pur utilizzando chromium non riesco a far funzionare la cam sui siti
<krabador> lino__, ma che siti sono ?
<glpiana> jimbo, sei sicuro di avere collegato casse e cuffie alle uscite corrette?
<ubuwu> quindi è il mio hardware che non è compatibile con la 14.04 ? comunque ora è una mezz'ora che non si blocca
<krabador> ubuwu, il sistema è tuo, a te il diritto di correre il margine di rischio che vuoi
<jimbo> glpiana le casse sono collegate dietro, e le cuffie dove c'è il simbolo delle cuffie davanti dove c'è un front panel
<glpiana> ubuwu, vistoc he la 14.04 ormai è installata, fai la prova che ti ho detto utilizzando la scheda video della scheda madre
<glpiana> jimbo, oki, ma dietro quanti "buchi" hai sullA SCHEDA AUDIO?
<glpiana> sorry maiuscolo
<jimbo> glpiana, 3
<krabador> ubuwu, non è che "non è compatibile" in toto, il range di compatibilità si è spostato piu' avanti, e possono esserci dei malfunzionamenti con hardware troppo precedente
<jimbo> glpiana, un mic e due uscite
<glpiana> jimbo, già provato l'altra uscita?
<ubuwu> grazie glpiana e krabador faccio prima la prova della scheda video e poi se continua a bloccarsi installerò la 12.04
<jimbo> glpiana, questa è la soluzione che spostando appunto channel mod funzionano alternativamente tutti e due :(
<ubuwu> ce un modo per installarlo direttamente da terminale ?
<krabador> ubuwu, immagino che non vada la pendrive, vero?
<krabador> ubuwu, puoi fare la net installation, ma è una procedura non proprio facile
<glpiana> jimbo, hai già provato a modificare l'impostazione di quell'auto mute su alsamixer?
<jimbo> glpiana sì
<jimbo> cambia niente
<glpiana> jimbo, ecco
<ubuwu> esatto hai capito in pieno krabador:( ogni volta ho dovuto fare un dvd
<glpiana> non so che dirti
<glpiana> ora stacco, ciao a tutti
<krabador> ciao glpiana
<jimbo> e va bene grazie comunque :)
<jimbo> ciao
<glpiana> ciao krabador :)
<ubuwu> grazie glpiana del aiuto
<lino__> si chiama vline
<ubuwu> krabador invece puoi darmi qualche conisglio per configurare bene la rete da adattatore wireless..
<ubuwu> k mi si disconnette continuamente?
<lino__> ma anche con altri la stessa cosa
<krabador> ubuwu, se le porte sono 1.1 , possono esserci problemi del genere
<ubuwu> no sono 2.0
<krabador> ubuwu, inserisci la wireless usb, manda lsusb e pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | ubuntulog_
<ubot-it> ubuntulog_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> !pastebin | ubuw
<ubot-it> ubuw: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> !pastebin | ubuwu
<ubot-it> ubuwu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> lino__, apri il terminale digita firefox e invio , va su uno di quei siti che ti servono, e prova a far funzionare la webcam
<krabador> poi copi ed incolli quello che appare sul terminale
<krabador> in pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | lino__
<ubot-it> lino__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ubuwu> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7536930/ ... Ah tieni presente che è collegata a una rete domestica dove ci sono due windows 7
<ubuwu> e salta la connessione o a me o a loro continuamente
<krabador> ubuwu, che dispositivo di rete da la rete a tutti?
<ubuwu> un router netgear dgn1000
<krabador> ubuwu, quando sono connessi da soli i 2 win7, non succede niente ?
<ubuwu> esatto vanno perfettamente.. se invece subentro io con il linux o salta a me la connessione o a loro
<krabador> ubuwu, quando sei connesso da solo con ubuntu?
<ubuwu> salta di meno ma salta sempre
<lino__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7536989/
<lino__> Compare sempre la scritta: in order to broadcast you must activate your camera!
<krabador> ubuwu, prova a cambiare il canale di trasmissione del wireless
<krabador> va impostato nel router, e poi in tutti i sistemi che ci si connettono
<ubuwu> cioè scusa me lo puoi spiegare in parole più semplici
<ubuwu> :)
<ubuwu> come faccio a cambiare il canale di trasmissione ?
<krabador> ubuwu, devi entrare nelle impostazioni del router
<krabador> ubuwu, dal browser di una macchina connessa, possibilmente in cavo lan, che è piu' indicata per fare le operazioni nel dispositivo di connessione
<krabador> ubuwu, tra le impostazioni hardware troverai il canale di trasmissione
<krabador> che quasi sempre è 6
<krabador> lo cambi
<krabador> tipo a 3
<krabador> e poi imposti le varie macchine che si connettono al router
<krabador> a connettersi nel canale 3
<zavorra> saluti a tutti
<zavorra> adesso sto prendendo a vizio l'utilizzo di questa chat
<zavorra> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7537092/
<zavorra> questa volta sono alle prese con la mia stampante che fino a qualche giorno fà stampava poi ho cliccato sul tasto annulla stampa della stampante ed ecco che ha smesso per sempre. È una multifunzione Brothers MFC-j430 , lo scanner funziona ma la stampante no ....aiutino ?
<krabador> zavorra, controlla la coda di stampa nell'interfaccia web di cups
<krabador> la stampante è attaccata al computer ubuntu?
<zappo_> ciao a tutti, dopo aver installato ubuntu 14&04 la tastiera non digita alcuni caratteri tipo la chiocciola e la barra. Inoltre il dvd non viene visto dal sistema
<LoZioNe> Bounjour a tut le Monde
<fra_dolcino> ciao, questione audio su xubuntu 14.04, scheda integrata intel: 1. non mi compare regolatore volume sulla barra degli strumenti 2. audio è molto basso, anche quando uso le cuffie devo tenere tutto al massimo o quasi
<fra_dolcino> volevo seguire questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio/HdaIntel
<krabador> fra_dolcino, xubuntu installata da 0, o dopo salto di versione?
<fra_dolcino> krabador,  da zero
<fra_dolcino> è scomparso regolatore volume ma non so in che occasione e facendo cosa
<zavorra> krabator come si accede tramite browser al cup non mi ricordo! :-)
<krabador> la stampante è attaccata al computer ubuntu?
<fra_dolcino> http://localhost:631/admin accesso cups
<zavorra> la stampante è collegate wi-fi
<krabador> fra_dolcino, apri il terminale sudo apt-get install --reinstall indicator-sound-gtk2
<fra_dolcino> sudo apt-get install --reinstall indicator-sound-gtk2
<fra_dolcino> ok
<zavorra> ripeto funzionava prima che io interrompessi la coda di stampa , adesso mi funziona solo lo scanner , la stampante no
<fra_dolcino> provo, anche se area notifiche dal pannello superiore è disabilitata, da lì non posso proprio installarlo non è selezionabile
<krabador> zavorra, allora http://indirizzopt:631/admin
<fra_dolcino> krabador, dopo averlo reinstallato devo terminare la sessione..?
<krabador> fra_dolcino, riavvia
<zavorra> krabador mi da errore
<krabador> zavorra, che errore?
<fra_dolcino> krabador, mi funziona solo da tastiera fn+frecce, ecco lo screenshot http://pbrd.co/SQeKT1
<fra_dolcino> #la-it
<fra_dolcino> scusate
<zavorra> Impossibile contattare il server
<krabador> fra_dolcino, allora, tasto destro sul pannello ---- pannello ----- preferenze del pannello
<krabador> elementi ----- plugin indicatore ----- impostazioni (rotella grigia)
<krabador> manda screenshot di quello che hai
<fra_dolcino> krabador, screenshot è sempre questo http://pbrd.co/SQeKT1, la rotella grigia "area di notifica" non è selezionabile è opaca
<krabador> fra_dolcino, hai letto quello che ho scritto?
<krabador> fra_dolcino, non "aggiungi nuovi elementi
<krabador> ma "preferenze del pannello2
<krabador> "
<fra_dolcino> ok
<krabador> sta attento.
<krabador> fra_dolcino, ti consiglio di andare indietro con le linee, in caso di dubbi
<zappo_> ciao a tutti
<fra_dolcino> krabador, http://pasteboard.co/mJST9cx.png
<krabador> fra_dolcino, prendi in giro?
<zappo_> dopo aver installato ubuntu 14/04 non riesco a cambiare lingua (italiano) e non riesco a leggere i dvd
<krabador> fra_dolcino, eppure signify è figo
<fra_dolcino> krabador, non mi permetterei mai, sono andato in preferenze pannello>elementi
<fra_dolcino> krabador, cosa c'è che non va
<krabador> fra_dolcino, ti reincollo i messaggi che ti ho mandato alle 17:35
<krabador> <krabador> fra_dolcino, allora, tasto destro sul pannello ---- pannello ----- preferenze del pannello
<krabador> <krabador> elementi ----- plugin indicatore ----- impostazioni (rotella grigia)
<krabador> <krabador> manda screenshot di quello che hai
<krabador> zappo_, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> zappo_, da terminale
<krabador> e manda in pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | zappo_
<ubot-it> zappo_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<zappo_> krabador, ok
<fra_dolcino> krabador, http://pbrd.co/1lR9vt3
<krabador> fra_dolcino, chiudi tutto, sudo apt-get install --reinstall xfce4-indicator-plugin
<krabador> fra_dolcino, riavvio
<fra_dolcino> krabador, ok, sorry per la svista prima
<krabador> zappo_, per i dvd devi : sudo apt-get install libdvdread4 && sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh , e riavviare
<krabador> ma prima manda il pastebin del primo comando che ti ho dato
<zappo_> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7537378/
<krabador> zappo_, allora va in impostazioni lingua, connesso ad internet
<krabador> seleziona l'italiano
<zappo_> krabador, non si seleziona
<krabador> zappo_, si deve
<krabador> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano
<jim_> ao
<Ale> ciao
<Ale> ho fatto la partizione di ubuntu sul mio pc windows 7
<Ale> come faccio ad eliminarla?
<ubuwu> ciao quale versione di ubuntu mi consigliate di installare con questi hardware: amd athlon 3000+ 1.8 ghz , 3gb di ram e ati radeon x1050 da 256 mb
<jester-> sera
<zappo_> ciao a tutti
<ubuwu> quale versione di ubuntu mi consigliate per questo hardware: amd athlon 64 3000+, 3gb di ram, ati radeon X1050 256 mb. Perchè con la 14.04 LTS mi crasha spesso
<fabio> sera
<fabio> non mi fa spostare directory a una cartella scaricata da android
<jester-> ubuwu: anche con kakkaubuntu?
<jester-> fabio: cartella e directory sono la stessa cosa
<fabio> una cartella in una partizione
<fabio> jester-,
<fabio> non ho permessi
<jester-> fabio: cioè una cartella copiato da cellofono in una patizione hd pc?
<ubuwu> eh jester ?
<fabio> una cartella scaricata dal cellofono su scrivania jester-
<fabio> la vorrei sopstare da scrivania jester-
<jester-> ubuwu: se sei empre tu, visto che l'hw è lo stesso ieri ti avevo consigliato di provare ad aggiungere kuntu-desktop
<ubuwu> l'ho fatto e non è cambiato niente
<jester-> fabio: fai copia incolla col file manager?
<ubuwu> non avrei fatto la domanda sennò
<fabio> da ubuntu parli? jester-
<jester-> ubuwu: prova a installare la 13.10 se non migliora la 12.04
<jester-> fabio: perchè tu da che parli
<fabio> 14.04 lts
<fabio> tasto dx taglia incolla jester-
<jester-> fabio: e che errore da
<jester-> sulla scrivania non dovrebbe avere problemi
<ubuwu> grazie gester.. uno oggi pomeriggio mi ha detto prima di provare quelle versioni di provare a togliere la scheda video e di collegarla a quella interna
<jester-> ubuwu: vedi  un po te
<ubuwu> ok grazie speriamo sia la volta buona
<fabio> non me la sposta da scrivania a una mioa partizione..
<fabio> mia
<jester-> ubuwu: che scheda è quella vga
<jester-> fabio: stai facendo un po di confusione
<jester-> android, scrivania, partizioni
<fabio> ora sta su scrivania, la vorrei spostare in dati
<ubuwu> non te lo so dire è una vga interna... La scheda madre è una asus m2v-mx
<fabio> jester-,
<jester-> fabio: non hai i prmessi per scrivere da utente nella partizione, quindi usa sudo nautilis
<jester-> col manager che si apre avrai i permessi
<ubuwu> jester: Integrated VIA DeltaChrome GPU
<fabio> boohhh l ho zippato perchè non ti ho capito jester-
<fabio> sorrymi
<fabio> se la zippo la cartella me la fa spostare jester-
<zappo_> non riesco a fare partire un dvd cliccando sullicona del dvd stesso.Ci riesco aprendolo dal menu di vlc.dove devo andare per settarlo?
<zavorra> saluti a tutti
<zavorra> qualcuno usa gnomebuntu?
<zavorra> qualcuno usa gnomebuntu?
<krabador> zavorra , ubuntu gnome?
<zavorra> yes
<kamal> ciao
<krabador> zavorra, fa la tua domanda
<Guest56083> come faccio instalare ubuntu su kubuntu 12.04?
<zavorra> io vorrei passare dalla 12.04 alla 14.04 , ma ho provato gnomeubuntu e molte cose sono cambiate , volevo sapere se gnome era configurabile in modo tale da riportarlo come quello della 12.04
<krabador> Guest56083, kubuntu è già ubuntu, se vuoi l'ambiente grafico di ubuntu, basta installare ubuntu-desktop
<krabador> Guest56083, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<krabador> Guest56083, e lo selezioni all'avvio
<krabador> nelle sessioni
<ubuwu> jester- il problema deve essere la scheda video ho tolto quella che c'era e collegato a quella interna e non si è bloccato ne uscito nessun pop up di bug
<krabador> zavorra, ti spieghi meglio, per favore?
<ubuwu> pero mi va tutto lentamente la grafica
<krabador> ubuwu, le integrate non sono miracolose
<ubuwu> collegato alla vga interna
<krabador> specie di 15 anni fa
<Guest56083> oki grz mille
<ubuwu> lo so comunque il problema che si bloccava il computer dipendeva dalla scheda video perchè ora non si blocca piu
<ubuwu> cosa posso fare ?
<zavorra> io uso 12.04 con gnome shell , ho provato su virtualbox 14.04 gnomeubuntu , degli effetti per me comodi sono cambiati , si possono ripristinare ? es : con rotella del mouse io aumentavo e diminuivo lo zoom delle cartelle o programmi attivi adesso invece mi sposta di dektop
<ubuwu> cosa posso fare?
<krabador> zavorra, dalla 12.04 alla 14.04 è cambiato propriamente gnome
<zavorra> quando vado in alto a sx mi compariva la scritta finestre ed applicazioni e queste erano comodamente divise per categoria adesso non c'è più
<krabador> zavorra, probabilmente puo' personalizzarlo
<zavorra> io amo gnome 3 su ubuntu 12.04  è il DE più comodo e ben organizzato che ci sia....
<krabador> ubuwu, se con l'integrata non hai problemi, installa lubuntu , che è la piu' leggera disponibile
<zavorra> però non capisco perchè lo hanno cambiato ! volevo accertarmi che si possa settare
<zavorra> come gnome3 in ubuntu 12.04
<krabador> zavorra, chiedilo a #ubuntu-gnome
<ubuwu> krabador va bene anche kubuntu che mi piaceva come interfeccia? non ce qualcosa che si possa fare per far andare l'altra o vedere cosa ce che fa bloccare il pc
<ubuwu> ?
<zavorra> ok grz
<ubuwu> in modo da attaccarla di nuovo alla ati
<zappo_> non riesco a fare partire un dvd cliccando sullicona del dvd stesso.Ci riesco aprendolo dal menu di vlc.dove devo andare per settarlo?
<krabador> ubuwu, scusami, ma con tutto il rispetto, non ti conviene accanirti con un hardware di quell'età. Se ti sto consigliando la piu' leggera, ci sarà un motivo....
<krabador> zavorra, gnome-tweak-tool, fa fare diverse cose
<ParaDebian> o/
<krabador> ma non so se fa tutto quello che ti servirebbe
<krabador> zappo_, che ubuntu stai usando?
<krabador> zavorra, quel canale è internazionale, credo che ti convenga parlare in inglese
<zavorra> oops
<ubuwu> grazie e scusa l'insistenza.. kubuntu non va bene con la vga?
<zavorra> adesso ho il dubbio se rendermi ridicolo con il mio inglese da terza elementare o lasciar stare e provare altre strade
<zavorra> :-/
<krabador> zappo_, ed in ogni caso, quando clicchi con il tasto destro, sull'icona del dvd, che voci hai in menu
<zappo_> krabador, ubuntu 14/04
<jester-> ubuwu: non è questione i lubuntu o ubuntu il sistema è sempre quello che il problema i la video devi disattivare l'integrata da bios se vuoi usare la vga
<krabador> hai letto di gnome-tweak ?
<jester-> se vuoi usare l'integrata tolgi la vga
<ubuwu> jester io vorrei riuscire a utilizzare la ati visto che non rallenta la grafica però fa bloccare il computer
<krabador> ubuwu, la ati potrebbe essere andata
<krabador> molto semplicemente
<ubuwu> e ma allora mi darebbe problemi anche sul xp krabador
<ubuwu> e non ne dava
<krabador> "non ne dava" fino a quando?
<ubuwu> fino a ieri
<ubuwu> solo su linux e successo che mi fa bloccare il computer
<krabador> ubuwu, sudo lshw -C VGA
<krabador> adesso non ce l'hai , vero?
<ubuwu> a cosa serve ? xk l'ho tolta fisicamente la scheda video
<krabador> allora, diimmi semplicemente che scheda è
<ubuwu> la integrata o la ati?
<krabador> la ati, per favore
<krabador> visto che si parla di quella
<ubuwu> radeon x1050
<jester-> minchia è come parlare a u muro
<krabador> ubuwu, allora, questa scheda si puo' soltanto usare con il driver opensource, il closed supporta minimo le radeon HD 5xxx, che sono comunque vecchie
<jester-> ubuwu: non puoi avere 2 schede video attive. il sistema si confonde su quale indrusare
<krabador> ubuwu, va in bios, disabilita l'integrata
<jester-> e 7
<krabador> ubuwu, a meno che non hai un bios, che esclude in automatico l'integrata, quando vede una scheda discreta7
<jester-> krabador: avrà minimo 15 anni non esistevano certe features
<ubuwu> riavvio e vi dico grazie e scusate di tutto il disturbo
<zappo_> krabador, apri,poi il nome del dvd,sblocca dal launcher e espelli
<krabador> zappo_, quando clicchi sul nome del dvd cosa succede?
<zappo_> krabador, appaiono due cartelle audio-ts e video-ts
<krabador> zappo_, allora
<krabador> zappo_, vai su impostazioni ---- dettagli
<krabador> dispositivi removibili
<krabador> dvd video , e in "chiedi l'azione da intraprendere" , selezioni  lettore multimediale vlc
<zappo_> krabador, sei forte oggi è la terza anomalia che mi sistemi!!grazie molte
<pietro59> buona sera
<pietro59> ho un piccolo problema con adunanza e ubuntu 14.04 è questa la chat giusta per chiedere aiuto?
<pietro59> nessuna risposta?
<jester-> pietro59: fartweb è cambiata, serve ancora adunanza?
<jester-> pare che adesso sia una normale rete
<pietro59> jester il punto è che sono con la fibra, ho aperto le porte del router,il test di adunanza mi dice tutto ok ma...
<krabador> zappo_, di niente
<pietro59> ma amuleAdunanza parte, va come una scheggia ma poi crash
<pietro59> il tuo consiglio jester è quindi di installare solo amule?
<akis24> sera
<pietro59> sera akis24
<pietro59> nessuna idea?
<pietro59> jester
<jester-> pietro59: si deve provare
<pietro59> ma su quello che ho scritto?
<jester-> se non provi come fai a sapere
<pietro59> ovvero che va tutto ma poi crash?
<jester-> <pietro59> il tuo consiglio jester è quindi di installare solo amule?
<pietro59> ok disinstallo amule adunanza e installo solo amule
<pietro59> giusto jester?
<jester-> pietro59: tilgi adunanza a provi con amule normale
<jester-> e vedi come butta
<jester-> togli*
<jester-> mi pare logico
<pietro59> faccio subito
<pietro59> provo...poi ti dico
<pietro59> jester dove trovo un nodes.dat aggiornato?
<jester-> pietro59: non lo uso ma mi ricordo che li scarichi dallo stresso amule
<jackbrown> salve qualcuno riesce a vedere questo streaming  ? anyone can help me to watch this streaming ? http://www.iene.mediaset.it/
<jester-> jackbrown: usa ancora silverlight che in linux è stato soppresso
<jester-> jester-: c'è un addon per firefox ma non ricordo il nome
<jackbrown> jester-:quindi non si può vedere  ?
<ErVito> buonasera
<ErVito> posso chiedere una mano?!
<spartacus_72> sera
<Tatanu> Ehm salve, avrei un problema col video di ubuntu anche se non riesco a capire proprio quale sia precisamente
<Tatanu> c'è qualcuno che potrebbe darmi una mano a scoprire il problema ed eventualmente a risolverlo?
<Tatanu> In pratica ubuntu non vuole bootare
<Tatanu> nè 12.04 nè 14.04
<Tatanu> (ho provato anche altre versioni di linux e niente, neanche loro hanno voglia di partire)
<Tatanu> mi fa vedere una schermata sfasata e nient'altro
<Tatanu> in safemode boota però
<Tatanu> quindi ho pensato ad un problema del driver video
<Tatanu> ho una Radeon HD 6570
<Tatanu> qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<Tatanu> nessuno?
<Tatanu> argh, sarò costretto ad utilizzare windows a vita, povero me
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> Tatanu, però nessuno ti obbliga a usare altri SO
<cristian_c> e non c'è nulla di male ad usare windows
<Tatanu> Sinceramente mi trovavo molto bene anni fa con Ubuntu 10.04
<Tatanu> Windows spesso mi da problemi che non avevo con ubuntu
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Tatanu, che pc è?
<Tatanu> Assemblato
<Tatanu> vuoi le specifiche?
<cristian_c> processore?
<cristian_c> ram?
<Tatanu> CPU: AMD Fx 6100 bulldozer
<Tatanu> poi
<Tatanu> RAM 4GB * 2 DDR3 1300 Mhz
<Tatanu> vuoi sapere la marca?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> è un assemblato
<Tatanu> intendo delle RAM
<Tatanu> comunque boh, che cosa strana.
<Tatanu> la cosa buffa sai qual è?
<Tatanu> che ieri mi è partito ubuntu
<Tatanu> in live CD
<Tatanu> e funzionava pure bene.
<cristian_c> Tatanu, non parte la live?
<Tatanu> No
<Tatanu> Parte solo quando più gli aggrada
<Tatanu> tipo ieri sera
<cristian_c> Tatanu, puoi postare una schermata tipo?
<Tatanu> Va bene uno screen preso da internet che è più o meno la mia situazione?
<cristian_c> Tatanu, hai provato solo con dvd?
<Tatanu> anzi, carico su imgur
<cristian_c> Tatanu, posta pure
<Tatanu> una foto del monitor scattata prima
<Tatanu> cristian ho provato con DVD e con USB
<Tatanu> nessuno dei due
<cristian_c> Tatanu, hai controllato l'integrità della iso?
<Tatanu> in virtuale dici?
<cristian_c> no
<Tatanu> su altri PC?
<cristian_c> Tatanu, quando hai scaricato la iso, hai controllato che fosse integra, prima di masterizzarla?
<Tatanu> integra in che senso? spiegati meglio
<Tatanu> non ho capito, scusa
<cristian_c> !md5 | Tatanu
<ubot-it> Tatanu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Tatanu> come controllo che l'iso abbia questo md5?
<Tatanu> sono un po' niubbo
<cristian_c> Tatanu, è scritto chiaramente nella guida wiki
<Tatanu> scusa, colpa del sonno
<Tatanu> coror a leggere
<Tatanu> corro
<Tatanu> gli md5 combaciano
<cristian_c> Tatanu, posta la schermata
<Tatanu> di winMd5Sum?
<cristian_c> no
<Tatanu> la schermata che mi fa quando boota?
<cristian_c> eh
<Tatanu> ti posto sia quella di Kubuntu che quella di Ubuntu ok?=
<cristian_c> Tatanu, ma le prendi dal web o le fai tu?
<Tatanu> le ho fatte io
<Tatanu> ho provato sia ubuntu
<Tatanu> che kubuntu
<Tatanu> pensavo che magari l'altro funzionasse
<Tatanu> ho fatto la foto col cell, però si capisce più o meno
<cristian_c> posta
<Tatanu> imgur da errore
<Tatanu> ma che palle
<Tatanu> aspetta un attimo, cambio hoster
<Tatanu> http://postimg.com/image/151000/20140528_162838-150501.jpg Questo è ubuntu
<Tatanu> ti posto solo questo
<Tatanu> che se devo stare dietro al telefono e tutto è un casino
<Tatanu> ho lasciato pure exif etc ma vabbè, tanto
<cristian_c> Tatanu, ma a che punto compare?
<Tatanu> Esce lo splash screen col logo
<Tatanu> mentre boota
<Tatanu> poi cominciano gli artefatti grafici
<Tatanu> fino a bloccarsi così
<Tatanu> però se noti c'è la freccetta del mouse
<Tatanu> quella funziona, stranamente
<Tatanu> anche se non posso aprire menù nè nulla
<cristian_c> Tatanu, vai di nomodeset allora
<cristian_c> Tatanu, ma stai parlando della live?
<Tatanu> sì
<Tatanu> non posso installarlo.
<Tatanu> Non c'entra con ubuntu ma lo dico, magari ti torna utile:
<Tatanu> Con Linux Mint riesco ad installare ma parte SOLO ed esclusivamente in safe mode
<Tatanu> per il resto mi fa la schermata grigia a strisce
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Tatanu, vai di nomodeset allora
<Tatanu> googlo un attimo
<cristian_c> Tatanu, guarda che io esco ora
<cristian_c> !parametriavvio | Tatanu
<ubot-it> Tatanu: Parametri per avvio da live cd: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio | vedi anche https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelModeSetting
<Tatanu> anche io vado
<Tatanu> scusa cristian
<Tatanu> questo sito va bene secondo te da seguire? http://vivilinux.altervista.org/linux-e-i-problemi-delle-schede-video/
<Tatanu> va bene, devo scappare, per sicurezza seguirò soltanto la wiki onde evitare di incasinare ancora di più
<Tatanu> graziem ille per l'aiuto
<Tatanu> buona notte
<xubuntu> ciao
<xubuntu> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi
<Guest23607> ce nessunooo
<alkmist> qual'è il problema?
<Guest23607> vorrei installre xubuntu
<Guest23607> ma dopo avero masterizzato
<Guest23607> non si avvia
<alkmist> che sistema stai usando ora?
<Guest23607> ubuntu
<alkmist> sei in grado di abilitare il boot da cd?
<Guest23607> ma neppure su windows7 mi si avvia
<alkmist> dal bios della tua macchina?
<alkmist> hai una chiavetta usb libera?
<Guest23607> cioe???
<Guest23607> si m il pc e troppo vecchio
<Guest23607> dal boot vedo solo gardisk  dvd e floppy
<alkmist> è possibile fare boot usb, anche se non lo supporta la tua macchina
<alkmist> comunque partiamo dal cd, che è più semplice
<Guest23607> considera che non sono molto pratico
<alkmist> hai masterizzato in modalità immagine iso?
<Guest23607> ok si meglio il dvd!!
<Guest23607> si lo masterizzato con win 7
<Guest23607> da iso
<alkmist> se inserisci un cd originale di qualsisi versione windows si avvia?
<Guest23607> si certo
<Guest23607> ubuntu infatti mi si avvia
<alkmist> su ubuntu prova ad installare k3b
<alkmist> direttamente dal software-center
<Guest23607> lo trovo sul market ??
<alkmist> si
<Guest23607> si scusa dal center
<alkmist> se hai confidenza con il terminale
<Guest23607> poca cmq ci provo
<alkmist> basto che lo apri, e digiti sudo apt-get install k3b
<alkmist> e poi digiti la tua password utente
<Guest23607> ok
<alkmist> è un programma simile a nero, ma gratuito ed opensource per masterizzare
<Guest23607> ok
<Guest23607> ma sai cosa o notato
<Guest23607> che ubuntu mi si avvia in automatico
<Guest23607> mentre xubuntu non ne vuole sapere
<alkmist> è strano visto che è basato sulla stessa versione ma con interfaccia grafica diversa
<Guest23607> infatti .. volevo provarlo perche o problem icon youtube
<alkmist> di solito preferisco installare da usb, non ci sono problimi di masterizzazione, o che si rovina il disco
<Guest23607> va e si ente a scatti
<alkmist> oltre il fatto che è più rapido
<alkmist> ti darei di scaricare http://download.plop.at/files/ploplinux/4.2.2/ploplinux-4.2.2/ploplinux-4.2.2.iso
<Guest23607> qualcuno mi a detto che manca il file wubi.exe sulle derivate
<Guest23607> x quello non si avvia
<alkmist> la masterizzi come iso, su un cd vergine
<Guest23607> t cosa ne pensi ?
<alkmist> io farei così
<alkmist> scarichi http://download.plop.at/files/ploplinux/4.2.2/ploplinux-4.2.2/ploplinux-4.2.2.iso
<Guest23607> serve ?
<alkmist> e masterizzi come immagine, da k3b, su ubuntu, o su con un softpware apposito su windows
<alkmist> per avviare qualsiasi sistema da usb, anche se non lo supporta la tua macchina
<Guest23607> ok lo masterizzo poi lo installo su ubuntu ?
<alkmist> devi per solo masterizzarlo come iso
<alkmist> su windows 7 invece installi: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.5.2.exe
<alkmist> inserisci una chiavetta usb libera su windows 7
<Guest23607> dove o win 7 e un altro pc
<alkmist> come prefisci l'importante che masterizzi come immagine iso
<alkmist> mentre l'ultimo link: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.5.2.exe
<alkmist> è solo per windows 7
<alkmist> è un programma che si avvia senza installare
<Guest23607> ok poi dopo masterizzato ?
<alkmist> aspetta fammi finire :)
<alkmist> avvi il programma che ti ho detto su windows 7
<alkmist> dopo aver formatto la chiavetta usb sempre da windows 7
<Guest23607> si
<alkmist> formattazione veloce va bene
<alkmist> pulita la chiavetta apri, quel programma
<alkmist> puoi selezionare la distro che devi installare
<alkmist> specifichi dove si trova la iso di xbuntu
<alkmist> e poi il dispositivo dove si trova la chiavetta usb
<alkmist> per esepio D: o X:
<alkmist> lo vedi in COmputer
<alkmist> fatto questo ti installa xbuntu sulla chiavetta
<alkmist> metti il cd con installato l'immagine iso: http://download.plop.at/files/ploplinux/4.2.2/ploplinux-4.2.2/ploplinux-4.2.2.iso
<Guest23607> sei stato gentilissimoooooooooooo
<alkmist> e ravvi il pc
<alkmist> ti si avvirà un programma con diverse opzioni
<alkmist> se è così
<alkmist> inserisci la usb preparata su windows
<alkmist> e poi selezioni la voce plop linux manager
<alkmist> che ti dirà dopo se vuoi avviare qualcosa da cd, floppy usb ecc
<alkmist> selezioni usb, ma prima inserisci la chiavetta
<alkmist> e se hai fatto tutto bene ti avvià xbuntu
<Guest23607> speriamo :)
<alkmist> questo metodo se lo fai bene, funziona su pc obsoleti, pc apple con il boot usb bloccato ecc....
<Guest23607> e un amd k7
<Guest23607> sempron 2300+
<alkmist> putroppo non ce lo mai avuto
<alkmist> ma ti assicuro che quel metodo, funziona sempre
<Guest23607> si e vecchissimo
<alkmist> perchè xbuntu supporta il tuo hardware
<Guest23607> ma x uso cazzeggio va bene
<Guest23607> e la scheda video a preoccuparmi solo 64MB
<alkmist> *scusa volevo funziona se il tuo pc supporta xbuntu
<alkmist> allora hai come alternati xbuntu o lubuntu ancora più leggero
<alkmist> o debian wheezy stabile
<Guest23607> considera che dopo anni di win o voluto provare ubuntu
<Guest23607> il computer e molto + stabile
<Guest23607> avevo XP ma ormai era na piaga
<Guest23607> alkmist ti ringrazio davveroo tanto
<Guest23607> domani provo
<alkmist> se usi ubuntu ti conviene installare le versione lts a lungo support
<alkmist> l'lutima è la 14.04
<alkmist> la trovi in ubuntum ubuntu e lubuntu
<alkmist> volevi dire ubuntu xbuntu e lubuntu
<Guest23607> secondo te con xubuntu
<Guest23607> risolvo i problemi di youtube?
<alkmist> dipende che problemi hai
<Guest23607> va a scatti
<Guest23607> sia audio che video
<Guest23607> per il resto tutto ok
<alkmist> prova ad installare adobe flash e vedi se va su firefox
<Guest23607> le o provate tutte o aperto pure post su tom's
<alkmist> altrimenti usi google chrome che hai driver suoi incorporati e provi
<alkmist> un ottima alternativa sui pc vecchi
<Guest23607> mi hanno detto che probabilmente  troppo piccola la scheda video
<alkmist> è installare un plugin su firefox per scaricare i video
<alkmist> e metre scarica, puoi aprire il file con vlc
<alkmist> con stressa molto meno la tua scheda video datata
<Guest23607> puoi spiegarmi meglio
<alkmist> *che stressa meno
<Guest23607> io sto usando chromium
<alkmist> chromium è la versione libera di google chrome, ma utilizza i driver flash della adobe, per funzionare
<alkmist> e i driver della adobe, fanno un pò schifo.....
<alkmist> se cerchi google chrome su goole
<alkmist> google
<alkmist> vai qua: http://www.google.it/intl/it/chrome/browser/
<alkmist> scarichi il pacchetto deb 32 bit per ubuntu/debian
<alkmist> poi chicchi sul file scaricato con il pulsante destro del mouse
<alkmist> e dovresti poterlo installare dal software center
<alkmist> oppure su firefox installi il plugin: click youtube video downloader
<Guest23607> ok gia fatto ma sempre a scatti va
<Guest23607> uso minitube per scaricare
<alkmist> sotto hai video youtube ti compare un pulsate rosso con scritto download
<alkmist> e ti fa scariche il file con la qualità e il formato che scegli
<alkmist> anche se il file sta scaricando ma non è ancora completo
<alkmist> lo puoi aprire da vlc
<alkmist> vlc è molto pià fluido che youtube
<Guest23607> sai quale' il problema che con minitube mi si blocca il 90% riavvio forzato devo fare
<Guest23607> e quella la cosa strana
<Guest23607> che con minitube se parte non va a scatti
<Guest23607> ma se si blokka .. aiutoooo
<Guest23607> mi parlavi del plugin .. non so cosa sia :)
<Guest23607> aiutooo
<alkmist> se no prova ad andare su questo link: http://www.youtube.com/html5
<alkmist> e clicca sul pulsante Richiedi il player html5
<alkmist> sui video che supportano html5 dovrebbe migliorare
<Guest23607> come faccio a rikiedere il player ??
<alkmist> andando sul quel link con chromium
<alkmist> dovresti vedere un pulsante blue
<alkmist> blu
<alkmist> con scritto Richiedi il player HTML5
<Guest23607> ok scusami ora sono con l'altro pc ecco perche non lo vedo
<alkmist> in teoria dovresti vederlo con tutti i browser anche internet explorer
<alkmist> si vede che hai delle versioni un pò vecchie
<alkmist> ma i video ti vanno a scatti in hd? o anche con qualità inferiore?
<Guest23607> in entrambi
<Guest23607> se domani riesco a fare quello che mi ai spiegato
<Guest23607> installo xubuntu
<Guest23607> altrimenti se riesco a recuperare una s.video leggermente + perfrmante
<Guest23607> cambio
<Guest23607> quando avevo xp usato explorer per vedere youtube e non mi andava a scatti
<alkmist> prova conì per test
<alkmist> a scarica questo video, è in hd
<alkmist> http://blender-mirror.kino3d.org/mango/download.blender.org/demo/movies/ToS/tears_of_steel_720p.mkv
<alkmist> se riesci a vederlo con vlc, per lo meno sai che il tuo riesce a riprodurre anche video in hd, ma il flash di youtube è troppo pesante
<alkmist> se non riesci nemmeno vlc,,,c'è poco da fare
<Guest23607> su questo pc lo vedo bene
<Guest23607>  domani provo sull'altro
<alkmist> ok
<alkmist> per caso di dove sei?
<Guest23607> torino
<Guest23607> tu
<alkmist> parma
<alkmist> se eri nella vicinanze ti potevo dare una mano pià diretta :)
<Guest23607> sicuramente :)
<Guest23607> ma sei stato cmq molto gentile a spiegarmi tutto
<Guest23607> ti lascio la buona notte :)
<Guest23607> e.....
<Guest23607> grazie ancora
<alkmist> buona notte
<alkmist> di niente :)
#ubuntu-it 2014-05-29
<vice_> ciao
<vice_> collego il cell al pc x visualizzare i file dentro sd  ci sono le foto, esiste un modo per visualizzare le foto in anteprima
<vice_> :(
<vice_> ok impostazione  preferenze di file  anteprima  mostra sempre  :)
<vice_> ecco adesso funziona  :) :) :) come nel w7
<alkmist> quindi hai risolto?
<vice_> si
<vice_> piacere  io vincenzo
<vice_> sono un pivello , ma ho voglia di imparare
<vice_> alkmist   perche se faccio un video con il cellulare e lo vedo sul pc si vede di mezzo lato ?
<akis24> giorno
<Ja_> buongiorno ragazzi
<Ja_> sono nuovo del sistema operativo e avrei bisogno un aiuto con lubuntu
<Taueres> Ja_: dicci pure
<Ja_> premetto che sono un profano e molte domande sembreranno stupide, ma anche consultando wiki e forum non riesco a venirne a capo
<Ja_> la questione è semplice:
<Ja_> ho una macchina con so ubunto e voglio joinarla a un dominio windows
<Ja_> seguendo le procedure non riesco in nessun modo, come fare?
<Taueres> cioè vuoi installare sulla stessa macchina sia Ubuntu, sia Windows?
<Ja_> no
<Ja_> voglio inserire la macchina ubuntu in un dominio aziendale su base windows
<Ja_> ho letto su diverse guide che necessito di likewire open, ma al momento è irreperibile
<Ja_> nessuno può aiutarmi?
<ExPBoy> Ja_: dovresti chiedere all'assistenza windows
<ExPBoy> ma se metti samba non funziona?
<Ja_> ripeto, sono un profano :)
<Ja_> di cosa si tratta?
<ExPBoy> !samba
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<akis24> Ja_:  il pacchetto è  likewise-open  qui la guida https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LikewiseOpen  ed è disponibile sui repo ufficiali per installarlo
<junglerung> aiuto!! non riesco a capire adobe. lo ho scaricato, mi funziona youtube sia su firefox che su chrome, ma ad esempio su groovershark mi dice che devo istallarlo.mi manda al sito di adobe, metto la versione di ubuntu ecc ecc, ma non scarica nulla
<fly80> ciao a tutti
<fly80> ho un problema, ieri ho fatto l'aggiornamento e deve aver fatto qualche casino che ora non mi risolve più gli host
<fly80> vi scrivo dalla  stessa rete, quindi la rete funziona, ma da ubuntu non risolve con i dns
<fly80> cosa posso verificare? non vorrei che debba impostsre wuakcosa visto che ha aggiornsto il kernel
<ExPBoy> fly80: apri un terminale e digita uname -a e copia su pastebin
<ExPBoy> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fly80> expboy ho 3.13.0 27
<fly80> mi sa che ho risolto editando il file resolv.conf
<ExPBoy> ti da fastidio fare come ho detto?
<fly80> dentro etc
<ExPBoy> ok allora a posto
<fly80> si, vidto che sto sul tsblet
<fly80> non avrei potuto farlo dal pc
<fly80> rientro da li se va
<_Fly_> eccomi!
<_Fly_> scusa ExPBoy
<_Fly_> ora voglio capire cosa sia successo però
<_Fly_> ExPBoy, Linux qmapdell 3.13.0-27-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Thu May 15 18:06:16 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ExPBoy> se hai risolto editando quel file vuol dire che lo avevi modificato
<_Fly_> dentro /etc/resolv.conf c'erano 4 righe di nameserver
<_Fly_> no per niente
<ExPBoy> l'aggiornamento del kernel non tocca quel file
<_Fly_> non l'ho editato, ho provato ad aggiungere alla connessione, visto che non andava il resolver, gli stessi dns di google dentro il network manager
<_Fly_> ma il file aveva altri ip
<ExPBoy> _Fly_: lo usi solo tu?
<_Fly_> il pc?
<_Fly_> sì, certo
<ExPBoy> eh
<_Fly_> è di lavoro
<ExPBoy> comunque da solo non si è modificato credimi
<_Fly_> ExPBoy, ti credo, ma io manualmente non l'ho fatto, puoi non credermi :)
<ExPBoy> bho
<_Fly_> nameserver      100.150.30.14 nameserver      100.150.30.1 nameserver      100.150.30.14 nameserver      100.150.30.1
<ExPBoy> ora funziona?
<_Fly_> questi ip c'erano scritti
<_Fly_> tra l'altro anche ripetuti
<ExPBoy> ora funziona?
<_Fly_> ora sì, ho aggiunto due nuovi nameserver
<ExPBoy> ok problema risolto
<_Fly_> in quel file, ma non vorrei venissero sovrascritti
<_Fly_> vabbeh
<Guest69947> ciao a tutti ho un problema con l'audio su linux mint ossia si sente tutto perfettamente solo che quando entro in qjackctl per aprire tuxguitar mi fa sentire solo tuxguitar e ilresto dell'audio non si sente quando esco sia da tux che da jack non mi fa sentire assolutamente niente e devo riavviare il pc che fare grazie
<ExPBoy> Guest69947: qui sei sul canale di supporto per ubuntu non per mint
<Ja_> scusatemi ragazzi
<Ja_> http://download1.beyondtrust.com/Technical-Support/Downloads/PowerBroker-Identity-Services-Open-Edition/?Pass=True
<Ja_> ho scaricato PBIS Open 8.0.1 - Stable Release da qui
<ExPBoy> !info PBIS
<ubot-it> Package PBIS does not exist in saucy
<Ja_> una volta trasferito il file in locale cosa faccio per renderlo installabile?
<ExPBoy> Ja_: a parte che non è un pacchetto ufficiale ma di solito all'interno c'è un file di documentazione leggilo e magari trovi la soluzione
<Guest69947> ma mint non è uguale ad ubuntu
<Ja_> ho fatto, e ho anche seguito la procedura ma non ne vengo a capo
<ExPBoy> Guest69947: ci sarà un canale apposito
<Ja_> se fossi riuscito a gestirlo in maniera autonoma non sarei venuto a chiedere aiuto qui
<Guest69947> ok grazie
<ExPBoy> Ja_: ripeto qui diamo supporto solo per pacchetti ufficiali
<Ja_> tieni conto che sto provando ubuntu da 1 giorno e sto cercando di capirci qualcosa :)
<Ja_> ma ho chiesto aiuto riguardo a likewireopen e non avete saputo aiutarmi
<Ja_> come posso fare allora?
<ExPBoy> Ja_: e a cosa serve quel pacchetto?
<Ja_> a joinare il mio pc ubuntu a un dominio windows
<ExPBoy> <akis24> Ja_:  il pacchetto è  likewise-open  qui la guida https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LikewiseOpen  ed è disponibile sui repo ufficiali per installarlo
<ExPBoy> ti è stato risposto ma forse non hai letto
<Ja_> non avevo letto si
<ExPBoy> eh
<Ja_> chiedo scusa, ma l'ho cercato tutto ieri senza trovarlo
<ExPBoy> quindi non dire che non ti si è risposto :)
<piro80> ciao a tutti ho un problema audio ossia dopo aver avviato e poi chiuso jack non sento più nulla
<ExPBoy> si ma in mint però :)
<piro80> si purtoppo non trovo una chat di mint in italiano
<ExPBoy> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ExPBoy> prova a chiedere in chat se qualcuno sa risponderti
<piro80> ok grazie
<piro80> non c'è nessuno uffffff
<ExPBoy> ?
<ExPBoy>  ma sei entrato qui /join #ubuntu-it-chat   ?
<piro80> si
<ExPBoy> no
<ExPBoy> non ti vedo
<ExPBoy> e ci sono parecchie persone
<piro80> infatti ho sbagliato sorry
<ExPBoy> lol
<Ranocchio> Buongiorno :9
<Ranocchio> Domanda secca: se installo Win8 su un HDD completamente vuoto e la motherboard in modalità UEFI, l'installer di Win mi crea automaticamente la partizione EFI?
<Ranocchio> E Ubuntu come fa?
<ExPBoy> e che ci azzecca windows su sto canale?
<Ranocchio> Non trovo nessuna soluzione e volevo saperlo visto che dopo metto ubuntu
<Ranocchio> Magari la devo creare proprio dalla live di Ubuntu
<ExPBoy> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<Ranocchio> E poi perchè il supporto M$ non è come questo ;)
<Ranocchio> Ok grazie lo stesso :)
<Ranocchio> Saluti
<jimbo> buongiorno durante l'avvio mi dice che il mio hard disk esterno "non è pronto o non è presente" in pratica vorrei che una volta avviato ubuntu ci fosse l'hardisk, perché ora ogni volta devo scollegarlo e ricollegarlo.
<cristian_c> jimbo, hard disk interno-?
<cristian_c> 'scollegarlo e ricollegarlo'?
<jimbo> esterno...
<jimbo> sì...
<cristian_c> jimbo, ma scusa, non viene montato nel file manager?
<jimbo> cristian_c non saprei, so solo che all'avvio non c'è, e devo scollegare i cavetti usb a quel punto appare.
<cristian_c> jimbo, all'avvio?
<jimbo> cristian_c spiego, visto che non me lo faceva vedere, ho messo un comando fra "applicazioni d'avvio" ed ora all'avvio ho quell'avviso.
<cristian_c> jimbo, quale comando?
<cristian_c> jimbo, e cosa intendi per 'all'vvio'?
<cristian_c> *a
<jimbo> ho seguito una guida tipo "mostrare HD in automatico una volta avviato"... per "all'avvio" intendo prima che appaia la schermata di login
<cristian_c> jimbo, che senso ha?
<jimbo> cristian_c allora, ho un HD con i miei dati. vorrei che una volta effettuato l'accesso, ci fosse l'hard disk. però non c'è. ho seguito una guida e ho messo che in automatico vedesse subito l'HD. visto che il problema probabilmente è di altra natura, prima della schermata "login" mi appare l'avviso che "non è pronto o non è presente".
<cristian_c> jimbo, quale guida?
<jimbo> cristian_c la sto ricercando nella cronologia...
<cristian_c> jimbo, io eviterei di seguire guide prese a caso sul web
<jimbo> cristian_c questa guida, a volte meglio cercare in rete prima no? http://www.chimerarevo.com/linux/ubuntu-come-montare-in-automatico-un-hard-disk-allavvio-50077/
<cristian_c> jimbo, poi se succedono casini...
<cristian_c> jimbo, la cosa migliroe è leggere la documentazione ufficiale e il wiki di ubuntu
<jimbo> cristian_c beh non è un casino, semplicemente sto punto e capo, con la differenza che adesso il sistema mi dice che c'è un problema con l'HD esterno.
<cristian_c> quindi un casino
<cristian_c> jimbo, quale metodo hai seguito della guida?
<jimbo> il primo
<cristian_c> jimbo, posta il contenuto attuale del file fstab
<cristian_c> su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | jimbo
<ubot-it> jimbo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jimbo> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/7542980/
<cristian_c> jimbo, mi pare tu non l'abbia manco seguita correttamente
<jimbo> cristian_c probabile
<cristian_c> !fstab | jimbo
<ubot-it> jimbo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fstab
<jimbo> cristian_c ho fatto del mio meglio però
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> jimbo, ripeto: evita di seguire guide prese sul web
<cristian_c> se non hai ben chiaro cosa stai fancedo
<jimbo> me ne ricorderò la prossima volta :)
<cristian_c> *facendo
<jimbo> cristian_c in ogni modo ho speranze di evitare il "scollega collega"?
<cristian_c> jimbo, ma hai aperto il link che ho postato?
<cristian_c> *pagina linkata
<jimbo> cristian_c sì... purtroppo è non lo capisco. :(
<jimbo> é*
<cristian_c> lol
<jimbo> ridi ridi
<cristian_c> jimbo, cosa non capisci?
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fstab
<jimbo> cristian_c non capisco cosa devo fare. è un po' fuori dalla mia portata...
<cristian_c> jimbo, appunto, tu hai pasticciato senza sapere come funziona il file fstab
<cristian_c> ci credo poi arrivano i problemi
<jimbo> cristian_c allora i problemi c'erano da prima. e comunque il rimprovero non risolve il mio problema. ho capito. meglio la documentazione ufficiale, ma sono 30 minuti che mi mazzoli perché ho seguito una guida non ufficiale.
<jimbo> non è che per avere l'HD pronto all'avvio debba fare un corso di programmazione linux.
<cristian_c> jimbo, no, mi stupisce il fatto che paciocchi il file fstab senza sapere come pacioccare il file fstab
<cristian_c> quindi, sì, legger eil wiki è la prima cosa
<jimbo> cristian_c daccordo ripeto, lo terrò presente la prossima volta lol
<cristian_c> jimbo, non c'entra nulla, ma se vuoi fare una cosa ti devi rendere conto di cosa stai fancedo, altrimenti rischi di fare danni, tutto qua
<jimbo> ho capito :)
<cristian_c> jimbo, anche adesso, quindi leggiti la pagina wiki di fstab
<cristian_c> così puoi sistema la riga in fstab
<cristian_c> *sistemare
<jimbo> la riga, l'ho sistemata, ho tolto il comando che avevo messo in fondo...
<cristian_c> non è un comando
<jimbo> cristian_c ho tolto quello che avevo messo
<cristian_c> jimbo, ora va reimpostato come si deve
<cristian_c> jimbo, di solito, colleghi altre memorie esterne al pc?
<jimbo> cristian_c ogni tanto una pen drive.
<jimbo> o una memory card di fotocamere
<cristian_c> jimbo, quindi è meglio specificare l'UUID per identificar eil tuo disco esterno
<cristian_c> All'interno del file /etc/fstab le periferiche vengono identificate dal proprio Universally Unified IDentifier, un particolare numero identificativo univoco.
<jimbo> cristian_c va bene
<nat1982> buongiorno a tutti
<cristian_c> jimbo, nella pagina linkata ci sono vari esempi di dischi da montare
<cristian_c> *partizioni
<cristian_c> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<jimbo> notate
<cristian_c> ?
<jimbo> le ho notate
<jimbo> le ho viste
<cristian_c> jimbo, quindi, segnati l'uuid, poi il punto di montaggio, il tipo di filesystem, e opzioni varie
<cristian_c> auto
<cristian_c> 	
<cristian_c> La partizione sarà montata all'avvio del sistema, oppure col comando mount -a
<cristian_c>  rw       Il mount della partizione può avvenire in lettura e scrittura
<cristian_c> ecc...
<jimbo> cristian_c sono contento di farlo in modo consapevole, ma così rischio davvero di fare danni, come trovo: UUID, il punto di montaggio il tipo di filesystem etc...?
<cristian_c> <jimbo> le ho notate
<cristian_c> jimbo, è scritto nella guida
<cristian_c> Per visualizzare l'UUID di un disco è sufficiente digitare il seguente comando all'interno di una finestra di terminale:
<cristian_c> jimbo, il punto di montaggio è dove viene montato il disco
<cristian_c> ci sono anche degli esempi
<cristian_c> jimbo, quindi la cosa da fare è montare in manuale e vedere dov'è montato
<jimbo> cristian_c il comando l'ho dato, sono uscite un po' di righe...
<cristian_c> jimbo, anche il tipo di filesystem è facile da vedere
<cristian_c> ad esempio cn gparted o altra utility
<cristian_c> o sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> jimbo, insomma, quella riga di fstab te la devi costruire
<cristian_c> non va bene copia-incollare quello che trovi sul web, è così
<jimbo> cristian_c e ho recepito il messaggio, però così ho bisogno di un aiuto aggiuntivo, anche avendo un QI elevato se non si è addetti ai lavori sarà difficle ottenere risultati, posso avere una mano per farlo in modo corretto senza fare danni? :)
<cristian_c> jimbo, ti ho detto come trovare le info per scriverlo
<cristian_c> non so se lo stai facendo
<cristian_c> jimbo, il UUID l'hai recuperato?
<cristian_c> il disco è collegato?
<jimbo> cristian_c il disco è collegato quindi dando: sudo blkid    mi esce questo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7543164/
<jimbo> cristian_c quindi il UUID del HD è 4A12-6E02 giusto?
<cristian_c> ora guardo
<cristian_c> jimbo, è la partizione sdf1?
<cristian_c> /dev/sdf1: LABEL="DJANGO" UUID="4A12-6E02" TYPE="vfat"
<cristian_c> sembra fat
<jimbo> sì, DJANGO
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> l'ìUUID è quello
<jimbo> benissimo
<cristian_c> jimbo, ora digita: sudo fdisk -l
<jimbo> cristian_c fatto il terminale va a capo senza restituire
<cristian_c> jimbo, certo che un disco partizionato in fat non è una bella idea
<cristian_c> jimbo, uhmmmmmm
<cristian_c> jimbo, è in corso
<cristian_c> ma lo monta o no?
<jimbo> cristian_c lo farò presente alla MTEC
<cristian_c> non ho capito se viene montato
<jimbo> nella home mi appare
<cristian_c> jimbo, e il comando non restituice niente?
<cristian_c> si è bloccato?
<jimbo> no nella home c'è ed è accessibile
<cristian_c> il comando
<jimbo> cristian_c provo a ridarlo
<cristian_c> uhmmmm
<jimbo> uguale
<cristian_c> jimbo, su pastebin
<cristian_c> posta il tutto
<cristian_c> comando compreso
<jimbo> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/7543205/
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> jimbo, ora digita: sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> ci vogliono i permessi per questo comando
<jimbo> cristian_c mancava "sudo" sorry
<jimbo> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/7543214/
<jimbo> cristian_c premessa: nel computer vecchio, sempre 14.04 questo problema non c'era. andava bene
<cristian_c> jimbo, guarda che i dischi esterni non sono montati in auto all'avvio di sistema
<cristian_c> Disk /dev/sdf: 320.1 GB, 320072933376 bytes
<cristian_c> /dev/sdf1   *          63   625137344   312568641    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<jimbo> cristian_c con l'altro computer nella home c'era sempre anche l'hard disc esterno...
<cristian_c> jimbo, devi usare vfat nello fstab
<jimbo> cristian_c ovvero?
<cristian_c> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<cristian_c> jimbo, scusa, ma i dischi esterni vengono montati automaticamente collegandoli al pc
<cristian_c> il che vale per memorie esterne
<cristian_c> pendrive, fotocamera, ecc..
<jimbo> sì, ma io questo lo tengo sempre attaccato
<cristian_c> capito
<jimbo> funziona tutto semplicemente vorrei che nella home ci sia senza doverlo scollegare e ricollegare
<cristian_c> beh, allora la regola in fstab va bene
<jimbo> cristian_c quindi cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> jimbo, uuid e tipo di filesytem ce l'hai
<cristian_c> ora ti serve il punto di montaggio
<jimbo> ok
<jimbo> cristian_c il filesystem sarebbe FAT32?
<cristian_c> sì, ma la stringa da usare è vfat
<cristian_c> /dev/sdf1: LABEL="DJANGO" UUID="4A12-6E02" TYPE="vfat"
<jimbo> ok
<cristian_c> jimbo, hai montato il disco?
<cristian_c> jimbo, apri il file manager
<jimbo> cos'è?
<cristian_c> jimbo, come navighi tra i file di ubuntu?
<jimbo> cristian_c tramite la home
<cristian_c> lol
<jimbo> e ride
<cristian_c> jimbo, come apri la home?
<jimbo> risorse>home, in alto a sinistra...
<cristian_c> risorse?
<cristian_c> jimbo, che ubuntu stai usando?
<jimbo> non unity...
<cristian_c> e quale?
<jimbo> eeeeee
<cristian_c> ?
<jimbo> non ricordo il nome
<cristian_c> lol
<jimbo> diciamo quello standard, tipo quello vecchio
<cristian_c> jimbo, comunque, digita: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<cristian_c> jimbo, fatto?
<jimbo> gnome fallback-compiz
<cristian_c> lol
<jimbo> e ride
<cristian_c> jimbo, capito
<cristian_c> jimbo, ma perché usi la sessione fallback?
<cristian_c> a questo punto lancia unity, che è meglio
<cristian_c> il che spiegherebbe anche il mancato montaggio automatico
<jimbo> perché con unity non mi ci raccapezzo molto, ormai sono abituato con i pannelli superiore e inferiore, e poi mi sembra che sia più dinamico così
<cristian_c> jimbo, scusa, ma l'hai installato tu ubuntu con  unity
<cristian_c> potevi scegliere kubuntu, xubuntu , ecc..
<jimbo> il primo amore... :)
<cristian_c> visto che non usano unity ma altri ambienti come kde o xfce
<cristian_c> jimbo, scusa, ma unity non c'è più , quindi o ubuntu gnome con gnome shell, o gli altri cui ti ho accennato
<jimbo> ...non si scorda mai :)
<cristian_c> *gnome 2 non c'è più
<cristian_c> credo tu abbia sbagliato ubuntu
<jimbo> cristian_c in che senso? va benissimo questo per le mie piccole esigenze :)
<cristian_c> jimbo, stai caricando la fallback, che è una mezza chiavica
<cristian_c> è una gui di emergenza, se si può dire
<jimbo> cristian_c sono aperto a suggerimenti, purché non mi stravolgano troppo la routine...
<cristian_c> se uno installa ubuntu è perché vuole unity, altrimenti punta sulle derivate ufficiali con altri desktop
<jimbo> a me la dash non piace
<jimbo> sì ma io ho ubuntu dal 2008, mi ci trovo bene e non voglio abbandonarlo
<cristian_c> jimbo, non c'è più gnome 2, è stato sostituito da unity dal 2011
<cristian_c> jimbo, http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-y9VOE5xSBI4/U0_JanfdizI/AAAAAAAASUo/FHoI_Ck6bBs/s1600/kubuntu1404.png
<cristian_c> jimbo, http://www.informatblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/xubuntu-14.04.jpg
<jimbo> cristian_c daccordo, però questo "aspetto" non mi dispiace a differenza della dash di unity
<cristian_c> jimbo, comunque, apri la home
<jimbo> aperta
<cristian_c> ora è comprsa la finestra del file manager con la home
<cristian_c> jimbo, seleziona il disco esterno dalla colonna del file manager
<cristian_c> *a
<jimbo> ok
<cristian_c> jimbo, puoi postare una schermata?
<jimbo> cristian_c una schermata della pagina dell'hard disk aperta...?
<cristian_c> jimbo, una schermata del desktop con il file manager aperto
<jimbo> allora non ho capito...
<jimbo> apro la home
<cristian_c> jimbo, poi selezioni il disco dal file manager
<cristian_c> e poi fai uno screenshot
<jimbo> poi seleziono l'hard disk, mi si apre la pagina con i dati all'internoo
<cristian_c> appunto
<cristian_c> e screenshot
<cristian_c> jimbo, oppure fai un'altra cosa
<cristian_c> jimbo, apri un terminale
<cristian_c> e digita: ls /media
<jimbo> fatto dice: DJANGO lorenzo
<cristian_c> jimbo, ls /media/DJANGO
<jimbo> dev
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> jimbo, pastebinna
<jimbo> che pastebinno... dopo ls /media/DJANGO restituisce solo questo: dev
<cristian_c> è il contenuto del disco?
<cristian_c> mmmmmmmmmmmmm
<jimbo> devo andare a pranzo e poi a lavoro... domani in giornata ti ci ritrovo cristian_c? non vorrei dover rispiegare tutto l'ambaradan :)
<cristian_c> jimbo, segui la guida che ti ho indicato
<cristian_c> jimbo, se hai problemi, posta sul forum
<jimbo> daccordo, per ora grazie del tempo concessomi :) :) ciao
<glpiana> ola
<sin> hola!in quale cartella è memorizzato un player musicale
<sin> ?
<Zamul> ciao a tutti
<Zamul> posso chiedervi un aiuto?
<Zamul> non so cm mai nn mi carica candy crash su face
<Zamul> uso ubuntu 10.o4 lucius e ho scaricato i plug-in ma non funziona
<glpiana> Zamul, hai provato se flashplayer funziona con altro (ad esempio youtube)?
<Zamul> avete qualche suggerimento?
<Zamul> non va
<glpiana> Zamul, apri un terminale e scrivi: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep sse
<glpiana> !paste | Zamul
<ubot-it> Zamul: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Zamul> c'è qualcosa di sicuro che sbaglio
<Zamul> il nome del pc è pina cmq
<Zamul> XD
<Zamul> ho installato ubuntu 10 lucius xkè sto pc è na ciofega
<Zamul> mia madre lo usa solo x usare un programma di video scrittura
<glpiana> Zamul, cosa non riesci a fare? il problema sta nel comando che ti ho detto di scrivere nel terminale o nell'uso di pastebin?
<Zamul> ho copiato e incollato la prima riga che mi hai scritto
<glpiana> Zamul, e poi?
<Zamul> asp forse funonzia XD
<glpiana> se "funonzia" siamo a cavallo :D
<Zamul> no nada mi è apparso questo cmq
<Zamul>  fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse syscall mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow up
<glpiana> Zamul, il tuo processore non ha sse2 e quindi l'attuale flashplugin non funziona
<Zamul> poi ho riscritto tutto piu la seconda riga che mi hai scritto
<Zamul> XD
<glpiana> Zamul, se non puoi fare a meno di flash, a tuo rischio e pericolo puoi installare una versione più datata
<Zamul> quindi nn cè rimedio giusto?
<Zamul> ah ok quale mi consigli?
<glpiana> Zamul, leggi qui: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<Zamul> grazie mille mo provo tutto
<Zamul> azz devo trovarmela da solo la versione xke il link è vuoto XD
<glpiana> Zamul, leggi bene, uno di quelli che ho provato io funzionava. quale hai provato?
<Zamul> 11.1.102.63
<Zamul> per togliere la + recente vado nel gestore di pacchetti?
<glpiana> Zamul, nel terminale scrivi anzitutto: locate libflashplayer.so
<Zamul> eccomi
<Zamul> il video va ma un po a scatti
<Zamul> firefox mi dice di installare plugin mancanti l istallo?
<glpiana> Zamul, no.
<Zamul> ok grazie
<glpiana> Zamul, sulla barra degli indirizzi di firefox scrivi: about:plugins
<glpiana> Zamul, vedi la voce shockwave flash?
<Zamul> no
<glpiana> Zamul, Zamul puoi dirmi precisamente cosa hai fatto fino ad ora?
<Zamul> ho scaricato quel plug-in,ho rimosso quelli che avevo e installato quello che ho scaricato x ultimo
<Zamul> poi si ho riavviato mozilla che si era blokkato
<Zamul> ho installato questo flashplugin-installer 11.1.102.63ubuntu0.10.04.1 (i386 binary) in ubuntu lucid
<glpiana> Zamul, scrivi in un terminale: sudo updatedb
<glpiana> Zamul, poi scrivi: locate libflashplayer.so
<Zamul> poi?
<Zamul> ho provato a istallare chrome ma nn mi funziona
<Zamul> nel mio pc facevo cosi
<Zamul> e andava sempre tutto
<Zamul> cmq i video di youtube li vedo
<Zamul> se
<Zamul> probabilmente nn si vedono fluidi e x colpa di sto pc
<Zamul> i gioketti di face nn li carica....vorra dire che chi vorra usare sto pc x quello ne farà a meno....
<Zamul> grazie mille cmq sei stata gentilissimissima
<Zamul> o \mo nel caso tu sia un maschietto :)
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<ciampix> ciao
<ciampix> qualcuno sa come si legge la documentazione basata sullo standard (Debian) base-doc con ubuntu?
<irreale99> aiuto
<irreale99> ciao
<irreale99> a tutti
<ciampix> ciao
<irreale99> ho unprublema al pc
<ciampix> buttalo ;-)
<ciampix> risolto ;-)
<irreale99> aspetta
<irreale99> avevo publicato  la domonda
<irreale99> ti passo il link?
<irreale99> xke è lunga da scrivere
<ciampix> vai
<irreale99> http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/20810/problema-su-ubuntu-1404-cpu-e-gpu
<ubuwu> come configurare rete domestica correttamente tra win7 e ubuntu?
<jester-> ubuwu: condividendo la file e cartelle in winz e pure in ubuntu usando system-config-samba
<jester-> n winz devi avere accesso con pass o non funza
<ciampix> ehh i driver ATI sotto Linux fanno veramente schifo ... temo che per ora sia un problema... prova a toglierli (sempre con la stessa finestrella) e installare questo repository: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<ciampix> apri terminale e batti: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<ciampix> buona fortuna
<jester-> ciampix: nada link esterni in questo canale
<jester-> fallo in pvt
<ciampix> esterni??????
<ciampix> launchpad????
<jester-> ciampix: ppa secondo te sono repo ufficiali?
<ciampix> che è, il canale microsoft?
<jester-> ciampix: visto che poi 95% dei ppa fanno danni, fallo in pvt con l'interessato se è disposto
<ciampix> secondo te no? Sai chi li gestisce? Gli stessi che tengono i pacchetti xorg stable...
<irreale99> quindi
<jester-> ciampix: è semplicemente un canale ufficile ubuntu che ha delle regole che accetti entrando
<ciampix> eppoi danni a cosa viso che se no il pc è inusabile?
<jester-> ciampix: o segui le indicazioni o puoi pure accomodarti
<irreale99> messo le cose sul terminale
<jester-> ciampix: c'è un privato fallo da li
<irreale99> ki lo sa usare in privato non ce scrittonnt
<irreale99> ma stiamo skerzando una vuole usare linux
<jester-> irreale99: li dove scrivi /query ciampix
<jester-> e vai in pvt
<irreale99> dove devo scriverlo?
<jester-> irreale99: li dove scrivi /query ciampix
<jester-> il gatto e la volpe
<irreale99> io non ho scritto niente
<irreale99> c'era scritto pewr aiuto di andare qui
<jester-> irreale99: comunque se hai installato il driver da sito apt .run o simile prima va rimosso
<irreale99> da dove
<jester-> irreale99: invece di arrovogliarti scivere li //query ciampix  ?
<irreale99> diciamo ke nn so fare nnt
<jester-> irreale99: hai installato il .run?
<irreale99> quello ke mi aveva dato ciampix si
<irreale99> messo nel terminale
<jester-> irreale99: ciampix ci teneva cosi tanto che ti ha mollato
<irreale99> io non so più cosa fare
<irreale99> da un mese ke e combinato sto pc
<jester-> irreale99: mi pare che hai problema con video ati
<irreale99> si
<irreale99> e anke con la cpu
<irreale99> non posso vedere manco un video
<jester-> del tipo? andava non va piu, installato freso e non va, ho messo driver e è andato fuori di teata
<jester-> testa
<irreale99> del tipo che gia appena installato tutto a scatti
<jester-> irreale99: se non descrivi la situazione ed eventuali eventi è difficile capire se hai il mal di testa la la menopausa
<irreale99> non si possono vedere i video
<jester-> madu
<jester-> ma leggi o trolli
<irreale99> aspetta scusa e che non capisco quello che scrivi
<jester-> e quali video, roba youtubbo o altro
<irreale99> roba mp4
<irreale99> dvx
<irreale99> youtube va perfetto
<jester-> irreale99: la grafica di per se va bene?
<irreale99> no
<irreale99> vanno a sactti
<irreale99> scatti
<jester-> scusa se vai a caricare un mp4 senza grafica come fai
<irreale99> ho installato  il catalyst
<irreale99> e non va lo stesso
<jester-> irreale99: ti ho chiesto se la grafica normale, cioè uando il pc senza video a palle vari
<federico_c> ciao ragazzi, dopo aver aggiornato ubuntu dopo aver messo la password non vedo più la home come devo fare?
<jester-> madu
<jester-> federico_c: aggiornato nel senso?
<irreale99> ho installato i driver
<federico_c> ho aggiornato alla versione 14.04
<jester-> irreale99: se non rispondi alle domande avrei altro da fare visto che sto rubando tempo al mio lavoro
<jester-> federico_c: via internet?
<irreale99> ma la domanda quale?
<federico_c> si
<irreale99> ti ho risposto
<jester-> <jester-> irreale99: ti ho chiesto se la grafica normale, cioè uando il pc senza video a palle varie
<piro2014> ciao
<irreale99> ho installato i driver
<jester-> va bè
<federico_c> a me interessa recuperare i dati
<jester-> federico_c: avanzamento via internet quindi
<jester-> irreale99: e 4 che driver hai installato e come
<federico_c> si :)
<irreale99> no normale
<jester-> federico_c: non vedi piu la home? cioè?
<jester-> irreale99: spiega il normale
<federico_c> vedo lo sfondo di ubuntu senza niente (icone etc.)
<piro2014> ragazzi, ho un problema, sono a bangkok e il mio lubuntu 14.04 non si collega più alla wifi dell'hotel. Vede la wifi ma non si aggancia. Qualche buonanima mi aiuta?
<jester-> federico_c: quello sarebbe il desktop, apri cartella home che dovresti avere tutto
<irreale99> video a palle varie
<irreale99> ?
<irreale99> non ho capito questo
<irreale99> si vede a scatti righe...
<jester-> irreale99: forse sono io il rincoglionito e non riesco a seguirti
<jester-> mi manca la capacità palla di vetro
<irreale99> aspetta ricominciamo
<irreale99> facciamo finta  di nnt
<irreale99> ciao
<irreale99> ragazzi ho un problema alla gpu e alla cpu
<jester-> irreale99: ultima chimata, hai detto di aver installato il catalyst, quale?
<irreale99> quello della amd
<jester-> irreale99: .run preso dal sito?
<jester-> amd?
<irreale99> si
<jester-> irreale99: visto che non va lo devi rimuovere
<irreale99> si dal sito ufficIALE
<irreale99> diciamo che è un software
<irreale99> lo apri e ci sono le impostazione della  skeda video
<irreale99> lo devo rimuovere?
<jester-> irreale99: ati non è sito ufficlae ubuntu e il driver supporta solo uno stretto range di schede, dal che si deduce che non comprende la tua, quindi va rimosso, sul come fare consula la doc sul sito UFFICIALE ati dove li hai presi
<irreale99> ok va bene perchè di solito scrivo il modello della skeda e scarico i driver sul sito ufficiale
<federico_c> ho solo lo sfondo non posso cliccare da nessuna parte
<jester-> federico_c: unity?
<irreale99> tolto da sempre errori
<federico_c> si
<irreale99> ora si vede
<irreale99> meglio xo
<jester-> federico_c: control-alt-f2 ti trovi in bash ti autentichi e prendi nota di questa sequenza di comandi
<jester-> federico_c: sudo apt-get update poi sudo dpkg --configure -a  poi sudo apt-get -f install e quindi sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jester-> federico_c: avevi ppa ?
<ubuwu> come configuro la rete domestica internete tra pc windows 7 e ubuntu? nel pc con ubuntu mi salta continuamente la connessione via wireless
<jester-> ubuwu: bia risposto una mezz'ora fa
<jester-> già
<jester-> federico_c: se avevi ppa non perdere tempo e fai un ripristino
<jester-> !ripristino | federico_c
<ubot-it> federico_c: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<ubuwu> mi era saltata la connessione jester. mi potresti copiare la riposta. comunque grazie per ieri ho risolto il problema dalla bios
<ubuwu> era imposta che leggesse automaticamente sia la pci e vga
<federico_c> no non avevo ppa
<federico_c> con un ripristino si salvano i dati?
<jester-> ubuwu: devi impstare la condivisione su entrambi i pc da ubuntu lo fai con system-coonfig-samba da winz con condividi files e cartelle e in winz devi avere settato accesso lan con password o non va
<jester-> federico_c: certo che si
<jester-> federico_c: fai prima le manovre che ti ho scritto sopra
<federico_c> ok grazie
<jester-> sempre che la posto della solita scusa aggiornamento sbalzo di corrente non hai cannibalizzato in buona fede il sistema
<ubuwu> grazie sto installando samba vediamo se funziona
<jester-> ubuwu: system-config-samba che si prende pure samba per dipendenza
<jester-> va che a leggere non si guasta la vista
<ubuwu> cosa devo fare dopo system samba? la connessione continua a saltare
<ubuwu> ciao come posso configurare correttamente una rete domestica tra win7 e ubuntu. Sul pc con ubuntu mi salta continuamente la connessione wireless e mi fa anche bloccare il computer
<ParaDebian> np
<ParaDebian> ]np
<ParaDebian> ops
<ubuwu> ciao in casa ho una rete domestica con 2pc win7 e uno con ubuntu 14.04 lts. Nel pc con linux mi salta continuamente la connessione alla rete domestica internet e questo problema mi fa anche bloccare il computer
<ubuwu> cosa potrebbe essere?
<ubuwu> Ciao il mio pc con ubuntu 14.04 lts collegato a rete domestica internet tramite adattatore wireless Netgear N150 continuamente salta la connessione e dopodichè crasha. Ed esce il seguente pop up: BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 22s! [Xorg:996]
<shedevil> ciao chi mi da una mano x la masterizzazione dvd
<shedevil> ho sempre usato brasero... ho ancora la vecchia versione di ubuntu la 10.04.... adesso masterizza cd musica ma non dvd....
<ubuwu> Ciao il mio pc con ubuntu 14.04 lts collegato a rete domestica internet tramite adattatore wireless Netgear N150 continuamente salta la connessione e dopodichè crasha. Ed esce il seguente pop up: BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 22s! [Xorg:996]
<federico_c> ciao ho reinstallato ubuntu perchè non andava bene ma non l'ho formattato i file dove li trovo?
<ubuwu> Ciao il mio pc con ubuntu 14.04 lts collegato a rete domestica internet tramite adattatore wireless Netgear N150 continuamente salta la connessione e dopodichè crasha. Ed esce il seguente pop up: BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 22s! [Xorg:996]
<ugone> ubuwu, guarda se ti puo servire https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/958749
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 958749 in linux "BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 22s! [Xorg:1199]" [Medium,Fix released]
<ubuwu> grazie ugone ora ci guardo
<ubuwu> no non è lo stesso il mio è 996
<shedevil> grazie cmq.... come avevo già capito, ubuntu è solo x genietti.... proibito ai profani!
<neramarea> 'sera. gmtp non mi fa vedere il mio galaxy s3. nautilus invece lo apre senza problemi. questo l'output di mtp-detect: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7545832/ ; qualcuno mi sa aiutare?
<Pablo_> Ciao, ho scaricato il 14.04 e lo ho messo su una chiavetta, arriva a un certo punto e non me lo installa!!
<Pablo_> ?
<spartacus_72> sera
<johnnybonny> ciao
<johnnybonny> non mi si avvia più ubuntu
<johnnybonny> quanlcuno può aiutarmi per favore ?
<jester-> johnnybonny: non si vvia piu in seguito a?
<johnnybonny> in seguito ad un comando lanciato da amministratore
<jester-> johnnybonny: quale
<johnnybonny> ho provato ad aggiornare iron
<johnnybonny> ma non si apriva
<johnnybonny> mancava una libreria o qualcosa del genere
<johnnybonny> quindi seguendo una guida
<jester-> johnnybonny: non sapendo i comandi dati e passi fatti che dire
<jester-> johnnybonny: 14.04'
<jester-> ?
<johnnybonny> ecco ecco sto cercando di recuperare il comando
<johnnybonny> ho dato una coa del tipo     sudo ln -sf /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libudev.so.0.13.0 /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libudev.so.1
<jester-> johnnybonny: e niente altro?
<johnnybonny> non ricordo bene è successo tempo fa
<johnnybonny> comunque non mi pare
<johnnybonny> da quello che ho capito
<johnnybonny> ho sostituito una libreria
<johnnybonny> che nella mia versione di ubuntu, la 12.04, non andava sostituita
<johnnybonny> per la 13.xx andava bene
<johnnybonny> quindi senza questa libreria non mi si avvia ubuntu
<jester-> johnnybonny: cioè hai dato il comando che ha creato un simllik hai spento e dopo un mese riaccendi e non parte  piu?
<johnnybonny> no no già lì per  lì non partiva più
<johnnybonny> ho provato a capirci qualcosa da solo ma non sono riuscito
<Krash_> salve ragazzi, sul mio hd ho una partizione dati in ntfs, dopo mesi oggi ho avviato windows e non riuscivo a vedere dei file che avevo salvato con ubuntu, pensavo fosse un problema di permessi, ma tornando su ubuntu non li potevo vedere neanche da li, sono andati persi? se si si possono recuperare?
<johnnybonny> il comando esatto mi pare fosse questo sudo ln -sf libudev.so.0 libudev.so.1
<johnnybonny> ora sto usando una live 10.04 usb
<jester-> johnnybonny: fai un ripristino che la causa non è il simlink
<johnnybonny> ok
<jester-> !ripristino | johnnybonny
<ubot-it> johnnybonny: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<johnnybonny> ok
<johnnybonny> grazie
<Krash_> nessuno sa aiutarmi, erano file molto importanti
<jester-> Krash_: se persi p li hai cancellati o formattato la partizione
<jester-> Krash_: installa testdisk e prova con photorec
<Krash_> no, semplicemente ho bootato windows e li dove dovevano esserci i file non c'erano più
<Krash_> in realtà solo alcuni sono andati persi, credo fossero quelli creati dopo l'ultimo avvio di windows
<palmas2012> ciao :)
<|17|Catenzo> buonasera, avrei un problema: subito dopo l'installazione di ubuntu mi chiedeva di installare dei driver della scheda video. dopo averli installati faceva il riavvio e mi rimaneva bloccato alla schermata di avvio senza più partire neanche dando il comando startx. ho reinstallato ubuntu da capo senza più installare quei driver e tutto gira alla perfezione. vorrei però giocare e se faccio partire un gioco non mi visualizza gli elementi 3d. ho quind
<|17|Catenzo> i pensato che fosse per la mancanza di quei driver, qualcuno sa dirmi come potrei installarli senza reincorrere nello stesso problema?
<jester-> scheda video?
<Krash_> photorec restituisce questo errore
<Krash_> Unable to open file or device /DATI  Unable to open file or device /home/krash/backup
<jester-> |17|Catenzo: scheda video?
<jester-> Krash_: secondo me hai il filesystem di quella partizione a mignotte
<jester-> o sei nel posto sbagliato
<jester-> Krash_: la partizione winz non sta nella tua home
<jester-> |17|Catenzo: scheda video?
<|17|Catenzo> non lo so, è una ati readon ma non riesco a recueperare il modello nemmeno con il seriale
<Krash_> è una partizione dati diversa da quella di winz, quando lancio il comando mi trovo in media
<Krash_> i file presenti si aprono, può essere un problema di filesistem?
<Krash_> ho lanciato il comando: sudo photorec /DATI ~/backup
<|17|Catenzo>  ATI Mobility Radeon HD5650 e HD5470 suppongo sia una di queste due
<jester-> Krash_: devi lanciare entro a una cartella vuota e poi dire a photorec dove andare a scannare
<jester-> |17|Catenzo: installa sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<Krash_> ok, non avevo capito il funzionamento, sta cercando
<jester-> |17|Catenzo: glxinfo | grep rendering  cosa risponde?
<|17|Catenzo> non ho capito cosa devo cercare, mi ha scritto questo: sergio@sergio-dv6:~$ sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<|17|Catenzo> [sudo] password for sergio:
<|17|Catenzo> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<|17|Catenzo> Generazione albero delle dipendenze
<|17|Catenzo> Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<|17|Catenzo> I seguenti pacchetti sono stati installati automaticamente e non sono più richiesti:
<|17|Catenzo>   libreoffice-help-en-gb libreoffice-l10n-es libreoffice-l10n-it
<|17|Catenzo>   libreoffice-help-en-us mythes-en-au mythes-en-us hyphen-en-us mythes-it
<|17|Catenzo>   libreoffice-help-es libreoffice-help-it hyphen-it libreoffice-l10n-en-gb
<|17|Catenzo>   openoffice.org-hyphenation libreoffice-l10n-en-za
<|17|Catenzo> Usare "apt-get autoremove" per rimuoverli.
<|17|Catenzo> I seguenti pacchetti NUOVI saranno installati:
<|17|Catenzo>   mesa-utils
<|17|Catenzo> 0 aggiornati, 1 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 16 non aggiornati.
<|17|Catenzo> È necessario scaricare 30,3 kB di archivi.
<|17|Catenzo> Dopo quest'operazione, verranno occupati 152 kB di spazio su disco.
<|17|Catenzo> Scaricamento di:1 http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/universe mesa-utils amd64 8.0.1+git20110129+d8f7d6b-0ubuntu2 [30,3 kB]
<|17|Catenzo> Recuperati 30,3 kB in 0s (189 kB/s)
<|17|Catenzo> Selezionato il pacchetto mesa-utils non precedentemente selezionato.
<|17|Catenzo> (Lettura del database... 162551 file e directory attualmente installati.)
<jester-> |17|Catenzo: che cazzo fai
<|17|Catenzo> Estrazione di mesa-utils (da .../mesa-utils_8.0.1+git20110129+d8f7d6b-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb)...
<|17|Catenzo> Elaborazione dei trigger per man-db...
<|17|Catenzo> Configurazione di mesa-utils (8.0.1+git20110129+d8f7d6b-0ubuntu2)...
<jester-> |17|Catenzo: che cazzo fai
<|17|Catenzo> perchè?
<jester-> mica ti ho chiesto di incollare in canale la pappardella di apt
<jester-> |17|Catenzo: glxinfo | grep rendering  cosa risponde?
<jester-> ho chiesto
<|17|Catenzo> scusa, risponde yes
<jester-> |17|Catenzo: quindi il 3d è attivo e ci puoi giocare
<jester-> è il radeon open va piu che bene
<|17|Catenzo> ma lo era anche prima che inserissi il primo codice che mi hai dato tu?
<jester-> certo
<|17|Catenzo> quindi il problema non era quello se vedevo tutti i componenti in 3d completamente neri?
<jester-> |17|Catenzo: con tutti i giochi?
<|17|Catenzo> per ora ho provato solo con league of legend
<jester-> prova anche altri
<|17|Catenzo> ok, grazie
<neramarea> 'sera... ho un problema con gmtp: non vede in alcun modo il mio galaxy s3 (Detect: impossibile aprire il dispositivo raw?); nautilus lo apre senza problemi... qualcuno mi sa indirizzare verso una soluzione?
<cristian_c> neramarea, gmtp si usa solitamente quando nautilus non vede il telefono
<neramarea> ah
<cristian_c> neramarea, ed è strano perché dovrebbe essere in modalità mtp
<cristian_c> magari è in modalità msc, ed è per questo che nautilus lo vede, ma gmtp no
<alkmist> da android si può cambiare la modilità
<alkmist> ma non avendolo non mi ricordo come
<neramarea> su android è impostato come mtp; infatti nautilus lo apre come tale. volendo lo vedo anche come ums, flaggando sulle impostazioni del kernel. ma allora gmtp non me serve a una mazza, insomma... capì, continuo a installare ca**ate...
<alkmist> qual' è l'obiettivo condividere i dati?
<neramarea> no, alkmist... tu non mi conosci, probabilmente... ma gli altri te lo possono confermare: il mio obiettivo è sempre e comunque... far funzionare qualunque cosa, indipendentemente ch'io ne tragga utilità o meno... ;-)
<neramarea> comunque, cristian_c, secondo me il lazzo sta nel fatto che dovrei creare una regola udev... cosa che non so fare...
<alkmist> hai installato gmpt poi mtp-tools e mtpfs?
<alkmist> tramite il comando sudo apt-get install -y gmtp mtp-tools mtpfs
<antony> ciao a tutti
<antony> volevo chiedere una informazione
<cristian_c> !chiedi | antony
<ubot-it> antony: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<antony> volevo chiedere, se era possibile istalare linux tramiter chiavetta USB e si se si come e che si faceva
<cristian_c> antony, beh, sì
<cristian_c> !usbwin | antony
<ubot-it> antony: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<antony> e la prima volta che istallo e andro ad utilizzare linux, qualche consiglio
<cristian_c> antony, di provare prima in live
<cristian_c> antony, poi , eventualmente, installare
<cristian_c> antony, e raccomando personalmente, di tenere anche win sul disco
<cristian_c> *windows
<antony> windows 7ultimate va bene ?  non va in comflitto?
<alkmist> assolutamente no
<alkmist> lo installi in una partizione a parte, se sceglirai di installare ubuntu, riconoscerà windows7 e ti chiederà se vuoi installarlo insieme
<alkmist> scegli quella opzione
<alkmist> e poi ti chiderà quanto spazio vuoi riservare ad ubuntu
<alkmist> all'avvio potrai scegliere se utilizzare windows 7 o ubuntu
<alkmist> inoltre da ubuntu vedi i dati di windows, ma da windows non vedi i dati di ubuntu, visto che non supporta il suo file system nativamente
<antony> e se vorrei solo istallare ubuntu senza che ci sia w7 sarebbe un problema?
<alkmist> se pensi di trovarti bene fin da subito no
<alkmist> verifica prima da live se funziona la wireless
<alkmist> se no devi installare i driver proprietari con un programma grafico apposta
<antony> e come e che si da live?? ahah scusate se vi chiedo cosi tanto ma e la prima volta
<alkmist> ed è neccessario essere collegati con cavo ethernet
<alkmist> quando con pendrive installi linux su usb, e lo avvi
<alkmist> ti chiederà se vuoi provarlo o installarlo
<alkmist> scegli prova
<antony> aaah ok va bene allora.
<antony> Io ho 1
<neramarea> è già tutto alla versione più recente, alkmist
<antony> 1,24* GB di ram secondo voi basta o e poca?
<cristian_c> antony, ascoltami un attimo
<cristian_c> antony, hai un pc con bios, o di quelli nuovi con uefi?
<antony> allora vi spiego, il pc con cui sto scrivendo ora e il mio personale, quello che dovro andare a sistemare e quello di mia zia, perche li ho istallato windows ma non avendo il product key scade quindi li volevo istallare windows 7 ma credo che vada troppo lento con 1,24 gb di ram
<alkmist> con così poca ram, è impossibile che sia nuovo
<alkmist> sarà già tanto se supporta il boot usb
<antony> ecco
<cristian_c> antony, se è presente già win, ti verrà probabilmente chiesto se vuoi installare ubuntu a fianco di winz
<cristian_c> antony, se è così, scegli tale opzione, in caso contrario, dovrai partizionare il disco manualmente
<antony> ma quando windows xp scadrà ubuntu funziona lo stesso?
<cristian_c> !installazione | antony , guarda anche questa guida wiki, per chiarimenti
<ubot-it> antony , guarda anche questa guida wiki, per chiarimenti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> antony, lubuntu è piu' indicara,e fa un dvd
<alkmist> ubuntu è autonomo, e non ha licenze costrittive
<cristian_c> antony, xp è già scaduto
<antony> sisi quello lo so dall 8 aprile se nn sbaglio
<antony> solo che avevo un cd xp originale vecchio tipo di 6 anni fa e ho detto dai proviamo a poi cerchiamo l'attivatore su google ma niente
<antony> se trovavo qualcuno e provavo non andava
<jester-> antony: che xp scade non significa che smetta di funzionare, anzi ms farà ancora aggiornamenti impostanti per la sicurezza
<antony> no questo lo so ma quando scade e ho gia provato non si apre piu
<cristian_c> antony, per quanto riguarda la prova in live usb, il wireless dovrebbe fungere, se non funge probabilmente trattasi di scheda broadcom e nel caso ssi segue guida wiki apposita per attivarlo
<antony> ah ok va bene allora appena finito di scaricare la passo sulla chiavetta con il programma che mi avetet dato.
<antony> ma per quanto riguarda antivirus e cose varie qualche consiglio?
<antony> Mia zia lo usa personalmente per giuardasi i video su youtube e suo marito per giocare nei siti di scommesse sportive
<antony> posso istallare google chrome?
<cristian_c> antony, io ho ritenuto molto utile questa guida wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Malware
<cristian_c> che dovrebbe spiegare un po' la situazione
<neramarea> io mi sto facendo tre domande...
<alkmist> l'antivirus su linux, si usa per scansionare i sistemi windows, quindi non server
<alkmist> deve solo aggiornare, e installare software dal software center di ubuntu, è più facile su windows e molto più veloce
<alkmist> *è più facile installare software su ubuntu che con windows
<cristian_c> antony, dunque, nei repository di ubuntu c'è la versione open-source di chromium, quasi identica a chrome, ma open-source
<cristian_c> in alternativa si può scaricare anche chrome a parte
<cristian_c> !info chromium-browser
<ubot-it> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 29.0.1547.65-0ubuntu2 (saucy), package size 32423 kB, installed size 118627 kB
<cristian_c> antony, chrome si basa sui sorgenti di chromium
<cristian_c> scusate, ho sbagliato: chromium è la versione open-source di chrome, sorry
<antony>  ok ragazzi grazie appena terminato il download  uso quello per passarlo alla USB e dopo provo il live
<alkmist> se non sia avvia antony controlla che il bios supporta il boot usb
<alkmist> altrimenti installi come immagine iso su un dvd
<antony> pero devo chiudere la chat perche tolgo mio pc e metto quello di mia zia, ma mi collego con il mio portatile ù
<antony> ok va bene
<antony> posso disturbarmi ancora dopo? se ho qualche problema?
<alkmist> oppure devi installare plop linux su cd/dvd che ti permette di avviare le chiavette usb
<alkmist> se c'è ancora qualcuno si
<antony> speriamo ahahah grazie mille
<antony> iniziamo bene ho scaricato ubuntu ma ora non trovo il file iso
<antony> sapreste dirmi in che cartella e?
<alkmist> se hai scaricato da windows
<alkmist> dovrebbe essere in Download
<antony> no nn e questo perche c'e lho sul desktop
<antony> l'ho estratto con winrar e ora c'e la cartella ubuntu
<antony> ho avviato il programma quello per la usb, solo che mi dice di trovare il file iso
<antony> ma non so dove sia
<alkmist> se hai scaricato il file non occore winrar
<antony> ? io ho scaricato dove c'e scritto downloand
<alkmist> scusa da dove hai scaricato windows xp?
<antony> windows xp l'avevo su un cd originale
<alkmist> che programma hai usato per scaricarlo?
<antony> non il torrent ma il download normale
<alkmist> quindi chrome, firefox internet explorer?
<antony> chrome
<alkmist> vai nella cronologia download di chrome
<alkmist> ctrl + j
<alkmist> e guarda se c'è
<alkmist> poi clicci con il destro su il file, e dovrebbe esserci apri cartella
<antony> c'e ma me la scaricato come archio RAR
<antony> ubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386
<antony> questo e il nome del file RAR
<antony> poi una volta scaricato completamente sul desktop ho fatto estrai e mi e apparsa la cartella
<jester-> non è possibile che sia punto rar sicuro è .iso
<antony> e dentro c'erano un sacco di file
<antony> te lo giusto e RAR
<antony> giuro*
<alkmist> c'è scritto .rar
<alkmist> e lo vedi come icona rar?
<jester-> ma siccome non vedrai le estensioni ti fidi del simbolo rara
<alkmist> anche secondo me
<antony> trovato ahah ora provo
<antony> pero ora mi scollego
<antony> e rientro a dopo raga e grazie
<roberto567> ciao a tutti
<roberto567> ubuntu 14.04 lts, come faccio per andare in "Sistema/Amministrazione" ?
<jester-> roberto567: clicca il logo in cima alla barra e poi nella ricera scrivi quello che ti serve
<roberto567> ciao jester, grazie,
<roberto567> sto cercando di risolvere dei problemi relativi ai suoni
<antony> ciao raga sono di nuovo io
<antony> antony
<antony> sto provando ubuntu in versione live o prova come dite voi
<antony> solo che e molto lento, e perche e in prova? o e cosi per la ram?
<roberto567> jester scusami, in "sistema/amministrazione" non trovo "Utenti e gruppi"
<roberto567> ho impostato in "on" un suono di sistema quando vengono azionati il blocco maiuscole e il blocco del tastierino numerico, però i suoni non escono
<roberto567> antony:  se lo stai usando in una chiavetta è normale che sia lento
<roberto567> le chiavette usb 2 normali hanno velocità che possono arrivare al massimo a 150 mb/s
<roberto567> scusa, le usb 3
<roberto567> jester-:  ci sei ?
<roberto567> stavo cercando di seguire questa guida "http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio/RisoluzioneProblemiAudio"
<lucaNapoli> ciao
#ubuntu-it 2014-05-30
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<floryn90> Buongiono a tutti
<floryn90> ho un problema con ATA5 che mi da errore e mi blocca l'avvio del sistema
<floryn90> questo è l'errore riportato da syslog => May 30 08:57:36 NoteBook-PC kernel: [   39.433935] ata5.00: irq_stat 0x08000000, interface fatal error
<glpiana> floryn90, ad ogni avvio?
<floryn90> sisi
<floryn90> glpiana, mi sa che sarà il controller che tiene qualche problema
<glpiana> floryn90, dopo installazione o dopo aggiornamento?
<floryn90> dopo aggiornamento
<glpiana> floryn90, apri un terminale e scrivi: uname -a
<floryn90> glpiana, dimmi cosa ti server facciamo prima :D (non sono proprio un noob :D)
<floryn90> la versione del kernel è l'ultima
<floryn90> la 3.13.0-27
<glpiana> floryn90, apt-cache policy linux-image-3.13.0-27-generic
<floryn90> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7549821/
<glpiana> floryn90, che altri 3.13 hai?
<floryn90> se non sbaglio il 24
<glpiana> floryn90, se avvii con quello?
<floryn90> provo e ti faccio sapere cosa c'è dopo nel syslog
<pindol_> giorno a tutti
<pindol_> glpiana, un bel buongiorno
<glpiana> ciao pindol_
<floryn90> glpiana, si è avviato senza problemi "visivi"
<glpiana> floryn90, potresti provare a rimuovere con purge e reinstallare il 27, oppure usi il 24 fino a nuovo aggiornamento
<floryn90> però nel syslog c'è questo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7549855/
<pindol_> per utilizzare il programma di unico 2014 devo installare java virtual machine versione 1.7.Su ubuntu software non c'è ho provato a scaricarla dal sito di oracle ma per linux ce ne sono tre ho provato a scaricarne una ma non si installa.Si puo installare da terminale? Io uso ubuntu 1111114/04
<floryn90> glpiana, potrebbe essere pure qualcosa che sto usando uefi ?
<shadow91> ciao  siccome  dovrei  fare  una  reistallazione  di  ubuntu  14.04   via  usb  quando  entro  nel  menu  di  one bottin  e vado su  prova  e installa  si  auto riavvia  o  fa  una  striscia  rossa  nella parte  superiore  dello  schermo  e si  blocca li
<shadow91> come risolvo
<shadow91> ??
<pindol_> per utilizzare il programma di unico 2014 devo installare java virtual machine versione 1.7.Su ubuntu software non c'è ho provato a scaricarla dal sito di oracle ma per linux ce ne sono tre ho provato a scaricarne una ma non si installa.Si puo installare da terminale? Io uso ubuntu 14/04
<glpiana> pindol_, spe che ti do un link
<glpiana> pindol_, http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/webupd8_java
<glpiana> pindol_, o qui http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<pindol_> glpiana, grazie!!
<glpiana> shadow91, prova, quando sei sul menu iniziale (cui arrivi premendo un tasto quando vedi l'icona della tastiera in basso) a scegliere direttamente "prova ubuntu". se ancora non riesci, sempre da quel menu, premi f6 e seleziona "nomodeset"
<alvin_> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<alvin_> salve a tutti, ho installato xubuntu. ho installato tutte le periferiche, ho personalizzato l'ambiete ma ho un problema. Non riesco a cancellare i files. Mi esce questo avviso. http://imagebin.org/312224 Può essere un problema di permessi?
<glpiana> alvin_, in un terminale scrivi: locate Trash
<glpiana> !paste | alvin_
<ubot-it> alvin_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alvin_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7550485/
<glpiana> alvin_, e se clicchi sull'icona del cestino che fa?
<alvin_> glpiana, si apre regolarmente ed è vuota
<glpiana> alvin_, se lo apri da file manager?
<alvin_> glpiana, Cioè dal gestore di file intendi?
<glpiana> alvin_, sì
<alvin_> glpiana, lo apre come qualunque cartella. il percorso è trash:///
<alvin_> glpiana, ho installato nautilus...ho creato qualche conflitto forse???
<glpiana> alvin_, non saprei. dai: ls -la /home/alvin/.local/share/Trash
<alvin_> glpiana, ls: cannot open directory /home/alvin/.local/share/Trash: Permission denied
<glpiana> alvin_, oki, prova con: sudo ls -la /home/alvin/.local/share/Trash
<alvin_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7550547/
<glpiana> alvin_, sudo chwon -R alvin:alvin /home/alvin/.local/share/Trash
<alvin_> glpiana, fatto
<glpiana> alvin_, prova a cancellare un file
<alvin_> glpiana, cancella...ma nel cestino il file non si vede.
<alvin_> glpiana, è qui /home/alvin/.local/share/Trash/files/
<glpiana> alvin_, oki, sospendo un attimo. vado a pranzo. se nessuno riesce a risolverti la cosa ne riparliamo quando torno
<alvin_> ok. a dopo. grazie per l'aiuto
<Ale___> RAGAZZI COME FARE USB BOOT DRIVE PER FILE UBUNTU.ISO
<Ale___> SISTEMA WIN XP O MAC
<ExPBoy> !maiuscolo | Ale___
<ubot-it> Ale___: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<ExPBoy> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<glpiana> alvin_, ci sei ancora?
<Mister_No> ciao, ho ubuntu 14.04, ho installato una stampante epson bx 305 f, la stmpante fa tutto da sé, mentre non riconosce lo scanner, chi mi aiuta?
<cristian_c> Mister_No, ti avevo già risposto
<Mister_No> mi servono delle indicazioni tecniche
<Mister_No> vorrei sapere se è possibile  scaricare la libreria da ppa
<cristian_c> Mister_No, no, dai, lo scanner in questione viene riconosciuto da ubuntu
<cristian_c> non so cos'hai scaricato/installato/pacioccato
<cristian_c> Mister_No, i pacchetti presenti in ppa non sono software ufficialmente supportati
<cristian_c> di sicuro non qui
<marvin_> ciao...come si fa rendere predefinito "visualizzatore di immagini" invece che "F spot" ??
<marvin_> per aprire le foto, per capirsi..
<cristian_c> marvin_, su unity?
<cristian_c> marvin_, che formato?
<cristian_c> lol
<GynoCanesten> ciao
<GynoCanesten> sono sulla 12.04, faccio danno se [ rimouvo completamente ] ubuntuone-client da synaptic?
<cristian_c> GynoCanesten, ci sono altri programmi che ne fanno uso?
<GynoCanesten> cristien_c a vedere quello che c'è su synaptic, una miriade...
<GynoCanesten> cristian_c ma ubuntuone riguarda solo i files in sync o c'è dell'altro? Che se è usato solo per i files archiviati/sincronizzati rimuovo tutto....
<cristian_c> GynoCanesten, se lo hai usato solo per quello, sì
<GynoCanesten> cristian_c sembra che rimuovendo ubuntuone-client-data si porti via anche ubuntu-desktop....
<cristian_c> Ciò che lo differenzia da tutti gli altri servizi di archiviazione è l'integrazione con Ubuntu e le sue applicazioni in quanto con esso, tra le altre, è possibile:
<cristian_c> GynoCanesten, allora non rimuoverlo
<cristian_c> sincronizzare i contatti;
<cristian_c> sincronizzare le note di Tomboy;
<cristian_c> archiviare la musica acquistata attraverso i lettori multimediali Rhythmbox e Banshee con Ubuntu Music Store.
<GynoCanesten> cristian_c scusa, spiegami una cosa: è il servizio di storage che viene cessato e tutte le altre funzionalità che hai descritto rimangono, oppure viene tutto soppresso?
<cristian_c> GynoCanesten, pare sia cessato del tutto, ovviamente
<cristian_c> se il core è il cloud storage, tenere in piedi il resto non ha senso
<GynoCanesten> cristian_c va bene, ho capito...prima di stare a investigare su ogni singolo pacchetto che si porta via la rimozione completa con relative dipendenze/condivisioni, faccio prima a disabilitarlo da bootup manager....
<cristian_c> GynoCanesten, aspetta, però, u1 chide ma diventerà open sorce
<cristian_c> viene rilasciato il codice
<cristian_c> *chiude
<cristian_c> *source
<GynoCanesten> cristian_c ovviamente devi tirarti su un server ... :)
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> GynoCanesten, probabilmente, u1 è flaggato in avvio automatico
<GynoCanesten> cristian_c si, infatti...vado di bootup manager, mi sembra la cosa più liscia da fare...
<cristian_c> GynoCanesten, ma non credo sia necessario: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/AvvioAutomatico#Unity
<GynoCanesten> cristian_c credo che sulla 12.04 non c'è l'impostazione [applicazioni di avvio] dentro [tutte le impostazioni]
<cristian_c> GynoCanesten, c'è pujre su lxde
<cristian_c> e c'è sempre stata in *buntu, da che ricordo
<GynoCanesten> cristian_c a me non la mostra
<cristian_c> Fare clic sul Menù di sistema in altro a destra e selezionare Impostazioni di sistema.
<cristian_c> Nella sezione «Personale» , fare clic su «Applicazioni d'avvio».
<GynoCanesten> cristian_c il mio è così http://i60.tinypic.com/dlqars.png
<cristian_c> GynoCanesten, uhm, c'hai ragione
<cristian_c> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4286900
<cristian_c> GynoCanesten, andrebbe segnalato al Gruppo Documentazione
<GynoCanesten> cristian_c una goccia nell'oceano.... :)
<cristian_c> GynoCanesten, in che senso?
<GynoCanesten> cristian_c servirebbe solo per la cronaca, poi magari è solo un problema isolato che dipende da altreo...
<GynoCanesten> *altro
<GynoCanesten> cristian_c vado a cena, buona serata :)
<simone> ciao, qualcuno sa dirmi perchè scarico chromiun su lubuntu 14 e non lo vedo da nessun parte?
<cristian_c> simone, non va scaricato
<cristian_c> simone, lo trovi tranquillamente nei repo di ubuntu
<simone> allora l'ho installato, ma non ho alcuna icona
<simone> c'e qualcuno che mi aiuta
<simone> ??
<simone> lubuntu è uno schifo, non funziona una mazza, arrivederci e grazie
<cristian_c> simone, lol
<cristian_c> simone, io lo uso da anni e funziona perfettamente
<cristian_c> simone, ah, chromium è preinstallato in lubuntu fino alla 13.10
<cristian_c> o 14.04
<simone> sui vecchi notebook no, ci sono sempre problemi
<cristian_c> simone, p.s. l'ho usato su vecchi notebook sempre
<simone> non mi credi
<cristian_c> simone, ma poi dipende da quale hardware hai
<cristian_c> deve avere un minimo di ram, ad esempio
<simone> certo, 1g.
<cristian_c> non è poco
<cristian_c> simone, non capisco che problemi riscontri
<simone> per es. non le flags che supportano sse2 e quindi flash non funziona al meglio
<cristian_c> simone, non c'entra niente con lubuntu
<cristian_c> quello è un problema del procio antico
<simone> non rieco ad installare chromium o chrome
<cristian_c> e adobe non si è mica preoccupata dei pc vecchi
<cristian_c> simone, si trova nei repo
<cristian_c> !info chromium-browser
<ubot-it> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 29.0.1547.65-0ubuntu2 (saucy), package size 32423 kB, installed size 118627 kB
<cristian_c> simone, immagino tu stia parlando della 14.04
<simone> arora o midori mi danno errore funziona solo FF
<cristian_c> simone, io uso sia midori che chromium
<simone> si l'avevo detto
<cristian_c> simone, sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<simone> l'ho già fatto ora riprovo
<cristian_c> simone, risultato?
<simone> un attimo
<cristian_c> lol
<simone> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7553527/
<simone> ma non c'è alcuna icona da nessuna parte
<cristian_c> simone, apri un terminale
<simone> ok
<cristian_c> simone, digita: chromium-browser
<simone> ATTENTION: default value of option force_s3tc_enable overridden by environment.
<simone> comunque mi si è aperto
<cristian_c> <simone> non rieco ad installare chromium o chrome
<simone> tutti e due, in questo caso parliamo di chromium
<cristian_c> <simone> comunque mi si è aperto
<cristian_c> simone, semplicemente non trovi il lanciatore per lanciarlo da menù?
<simone> pensi disì a questo punto
<cristian_c> simone, posta il file .desktop di chromium
<simone> dove lo trovo
<cristian_c> simone, /usr/share/applications
<simone> ok l'ho trovato ma non ho capito cosa fare
<cristian_c> !paste | simone
<ubot-it> simone: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> simone, aprilo con un editor di testo
<simone> intendi questo:
<simone> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7553600/
<cristian_c> Categories=Network;WebBrowser;
<simone> ok, quindi..
<simone> quindi?
<cristian_c> simone, non vedo differenze con gli altri file .desktop
<cristian_c> !ripeti | simone
<ubot-it> simone: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<simone> cristian, non ho capito, cosa intendi
<cristian_c> simone, sto cercando apposta
<cristian_c> simone, non trova alcuna segnalazione di questo problema da parte di altri utenti
<cristian_c> simone, prova con un workaround
<cristian_c> *non trovo
<simone> sta per?
<cristian_c> simone, crea la voce di menù tu stesso
<simone> cosa devo fare
<simone> come comandi
<cristian_c> simone, c'è una finestra apposita che sto cercando di ritrovare
<cristian_c> incredibile, pare l'abbiano tolto
<cristian_c> va fatto a riga di comando, allora
<cristian_c> simone, anzi, ho trovato un sistema migliore
<cristian_c> simone, apri pcmanfm
<spartacus_72> sera
<simone> ok
<cristian_c> simone, hai presente la colonna sinistra?
<simone> sì
<cristian_c> simone, fai clic su Applicazioni
<simone> ok
<cristian_c> e poi su Internet
<simone> sì
<cristian_c> simone, a questo punto fai clic sul pulsante di nuova scheda in pcmanfm
<cristian_c> quello in alto a sinistra
<cristian_c> simone, e vai in /usr/share/applications
<cristian_c> simone, cerchi il file .desktop di chromium-browser e fai clic destro su di esso. E scegli Copia
<cristian_c> simone, torni sull'altra scheda in menu://applications/Internet, clic destro su spazio vuoto e scegli Incolla
<cristian_c> simone, una volta copiata la voce di menù riavvia la sessione
<simone> ok dovre avercela fatta con il copia e incolla
<cristian_c> lol
<simone> un 'altra cosa
<cristian_c> simone, hai riaperto la sessione?
<simone> sì
<cristian_c> è comparso nel menù?
<cristian_c> ok
<simone> sì
<cristian_c> perfetto
<simone> un'altra cosa
<simone> con ff avevo problemi con l'ultima versione di flash
<cristian_c> simone, non c'entra nylla
<cristian_c> tutti i browser presenti nei repo utilizzano flashplugin
<simone> ed ho installato libflashplayer.so
<simone> ora siccome
<cristian_c> simone, il problema dei pc vecchi è noto
<simone> ho provato i giorni scorsi
<cristian_c> !flash | simone
<ubot-it> simone: Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash | Guida alla risoluzione dei problemi di Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash#Risoluzione_dei_problemi | Per problemi con CPU vecchie: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<cristian_c> simone, secondo link
<simone> non mettetemi fretta
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> simone, eh, ma io devo uscire
<simone> quando installavo pepper
<cristian_c> !info pepper
<ubot-it> pepper (source: pepper): Source code repository statistics and report tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2-2ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 240 kB, installed size 642 kB
<simone> non funzionava più
<cristian_c> simone, nome del pacchetto?
<simone> non aprvivo piu chromiun
<cristian_c> lol
<simone> ne sono riuscito ad istallare chrome
<cristian_c> simone, comunque, ti ho indicato la soluzione per quanto riguarda il plugin flash
<simone> non c'è una versione meno aggiornata di pepper analoga a quella di ff che posso usare anche per chromiun??
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> simone, nome del pacchetto?
<cristian_c> che c'entra firefox?
<simone> in che senso, il nome era pepper-flashplugin ecc.
<simone> era per i video
<cristian_c> !info pepper-flashplugin
<ubot-it> Package pepper-flashplugin does not exist in saucy
<simone> non so se mi sono spiegato, ma quando completavo l'installazione di pepper con chromiun, lo stesso non si apriva più
<cristian_c> Package pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<simone> e come se si impallava
<cristian_c> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=pepper&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<cristian_c> simone, in che senso?
<cristian_c> simone, sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<simone> ho notato che dopo aver eseguito l'operazione che tu dici
<simone> non riuscivo più ad aprirlo
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> simone, prova da terminale
<cristian_c> simone, ma hai rimosso gli altri eventuali plugin flash?
<simone> mentre se poi procedevo alla disintallazione riuscivo ad aprirlo. Ora ci provo di nuovo
<cristian_c> simone, secondo me, hai la collezione
<simone> dimmi il pacchetto
<cristian_c> simone, ?
<cristian_c> che pacchetto?
<simone> di altri plugin flah
<cristian_c> simone, dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<cristian_c> simone, su pastebin
<simone> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7553858/
<cristian_c> ii  flashplugin-installer                      11.2.202.359ubuntu0.14.04.1           i386         Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<cristian_c> ii  pepflashplugin-installer                   13.0.0.214~cr35.0.1916.114-1-0skunk0  i386         Adobe/Google Pepper Flash Player plugin installer
<cristian_c> ii  pepperflashplugin-nonfree                  1.3ubuntu1                            i386         Pepper Flash Player - browser plugin
<cristian_c> simone, come volevasi dimostrare
<cristian_c> lol
<simone> cristian, scusa ho avuto un interruzione di sessione
<vice_> ciao a tutti
<vice_> chi mi spiega cosa è la finestra che compare sullascrivania se diditi un simbolo tipo - * / +
<bigo72> ma le finestre tremolanti non esistono più in compiz?
<simone> sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree, è giusto il comando d'istallazione di pepper?
<simone> perché mi esce sta cosa
<simone> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7553974/
<vice_> ok ritento domani hola
<bigo72> dicevo, prima della disconnessione, le finestre tremolanti non esistono più in compiz?
<capretto> ciao :)
<capretto> alkimist ciaoo :)
<capretto> ce nessuno ??
<capretto> avrei bisogno di info per XUBUNTU
<capretto> :(
<Zombio> salve, anche a voi dà problemi l'ultima versione di flash... a me vanno a scatti i video
<Zombio> ?
<alkmist> zombio
<alkmist> succedde anche con google chrome=
<alkmist> ?
<Zombio> non ho ancora avuto modo di provare, ora la faccio
<Zombio> però ho provato con video scaricati e vlc e tutto va bene
<alkmist> in pratica flash non viene più aggiornato su linux
<Zombio> ora provo con chrome, ma ci vorrà un po', perché è tipo un blocco che si attiva ogni 10-20 minuti circa
<Zombio> ah, non lo sapevo, come mai?
<Zombio> io sono ancora su 13.10
<alkmist> google crome integra una propria versione, ora rilascerà il proprio plugin open source, e sarà presto disponibile anche per firefox
<Zombio> non sapevo nulla di questa storia, problema di licenze?
<alkmist> mah credo principalmente perchè flash morirà, per fortuna, in sostituzione dell html5, quindi supportano l'os ppiù usato, ovvero windows
<alkmist> *e sarà sostituito dal html5
<Zombio> con html5 si usarenno direttamente i formati originali dei file?
<alkmist> c'è sempre sotto una trascodifica, non sono molto informato, tuttavia il vantaggio, sarà avere un supporto uguale per tutti i sistemi operativi
<Zombio> bene, sai per caso dove sarà pubblicato il plugin per firefox?
<Zombio> o hai magari qualche link importante?
<Zombio> così me lo segno per i prossimi giorni...
<alkmist> per quanto riguarda, html5, già è integrato, dipende se il sito web supporta tale tecnologia
<alkmist> youtube sta già migrando da flash a html5: http://www.youtube.com/html5?gl=IT&hl=it
<alkmist> e poi clicchi richiedi player html5
<Zombio> no, io dicevo il plugin per flash su firefox
<Zombio> quello nuovo sviluppato da Chrome
<Zombio> perché flash ancora è usatissimo e così come è ora il plugin dà molto fastidio, quindi installerò comunque questo nuovo plugin
<alkmist> se non spammo: ne viene parlato su questo blog che tratta articoli opensource in particolar modo su linux: http://www.lffl.org/2014/05/fresh-player-plugin-utilizzare-pepper.html
<alkmist> tuttavia include repository esterni, (non ufficialmente supportatati da ubuntu)
<Zombio> va bene, ora guardo
<Zombio> ma forse mi basterà questo nuova estensione per firefox che sarà rilasciata nei prossimi giorni
#ubuntu-it 2014-05-31
<vice_> HDvid Codec Plugin   x ubuntu???
<vice_> p
<vice_> :))
<vice_> 9
<vice_> 8
<vice_> 7
<vice_> 6
<vice_> 5
<vice_> :)
<vice_> HDvid Codec Plugin
<vice_> forte
<vice_> perché per installare wine mi devo rimuovere i driver nvidia???
<vice_> 0.0
<vice_> *0i0*
<vice_> ba-ba-sette
<vice_> bao - bao-settete
<akis24> giorno
<Darius> posso chiedere chiarimenti?
<Guest2997> a chi posso chiedere?
<pindol_> ciao
<pindol_> come faccio a verificare la versione di java installata sul mio pc ( ubuntu 14/04)?
<jester-> pindol_: http://www.java.com/it/download/installed.jsp
<pindol_> jester-, grazie
<Thomas__> Buona giornata a tutti
<Thomas__> scusate, ma stavo installando ubuntu sul pc, insieme a windows 7, ma si è presentato un errore fatale durante l'installazione
<Thomas__> krabador ciao
<Thomas___> ciao
<krabador> salve
<Thomas___> scusate, sono un novellino, durante l'istallazione di ubuntu mi si è presentato un errore fatale
<ExPBoy> Thomas___: hai seguito qualche guida?
<krabador> Thomas__, sei nalla possibilità di riportare l'errore?
<Thomas___> gru-istall/ der.sda non riuscita
<ExPBoy> ?
<Thomas___> quale guida?
<ExPBoy> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> Thomas__, che hardware, e quale ubuntu ?
<Thomas___> ho windows 7 e ubuntu 14
<ExPBoy> eh
<krabador> Thomas__, che hardware?
<Thomas___> dove lo trovo?
<krabador> Thomas__, dentro al pc
<ExPBoy> lol
<krabador> Thomas__, è tuo il pc?
<Thomas___> si
<krabador> e non sai com'è fatto?
<Thomas___> lo uso, ma non sono un esperto
<krabador> Thomas__, sei vuoi aiuto, servono informazion i
<Thomas___> credo che sia un amrock a 64
<krabador> Thomas__, allora, torna quando hai tutte le informazioni
<Thomas___> ok, grazie mille
<jimbo> salve installato kdenlive da U.S.C. ma non parte...
<krabador> jimbo, quale ubuntu ?
<jimbo> 14.04
<krabador> ubuntu o kubuntu
<jimbo> ubuntu
<krabador> jimbo, apri il terminale
<krabador> mandalo da li
<krabador> in modo da vedere che errore da
<jimbo> kabrador http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7558046/
<jimbo> manca qualcosa?
<jimbo> krabador http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7558046/
<jimbo> torno subito...
<krabador> jimbo, manca libpulsecommon-4.0.so
<jimbo> krabador come lo installo? sudo apt-get install?
<krabador> jimbo, sudo apt-get install --reinstall libpulse0 , poi riavvia
<jimbo> ok grazie provo...
<krabador> jimbo, ma prima manda, e incolla su pastebin, dpkg -l | grep pulse
<jimbo> ok
<jimbo> krabador eccolo... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7558073/
<krabador> jimbo, ok vai con l'altro
<jimbo> krabador quale altro?
<jimbo> ah no...
<jimbo> avevo gi' dato il primo...
<krabador> jimbo, "ok" allora, a cosa?
<jimbo> pensavo dicessi di darlo prima di riavviare
<jimbo> va bene lo stesso?
<krabador> riavvia
<jimbo> ok grazie krabador
<jimbo> krabador, ancora niente, da terminale mi da questo mi sembra quello di prima: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7558163/
<krabador> jimbo, sudo apt-get install --reinstall libpulse-*
<krabador> jimbo, sudo apt-get install --reinstall libpulse-* libpulse0-dbg
<jimbo> krabador fatto
<jimbo> krabador, riavvio?
<krabador> si, prova
<jimbo> ok
<jimbo_> krabador, perfetto grazie ora parte
<jimbo_> krabador perfetto ora parte
<krabador> bene
<spoapolo> buongiorno
<krabador> salve
<spoapolo> Volevo sapere se era possibile abilitare luscita HDMI su portatili con scheda video Nvidia con tecnologia Optimus
<jimbo_> avrei un altro problemuccio... da applicazioni>strumenti di sistema>preferenze>audio... non parte, cio[ invece di aprire la scheda audio apre la scheda delle applicazioni generali e in piu si incanta e devo chiuderla un centinaio di volte prima di farla sparire
<krabador> spoapolo, scusami, apri il terminale, manda software-properties-gtk, e controlla cosa c'è nell'ultima tab a destra
<spoapolo> krabador, in che senso? vuoi sapere se uso i driver proprietari?
<spoapolo> uso i driver nvidia 331.38, quindi si, sono quelli proprietari
<krabador> spoapolo, hai installato nvidia-prime?
<spoapolo> krabador, si
<krabador> spoapolo, l'hdmi funziona
<spoapolo> e come si abilita? io non riesco
<krabador> spoapolo, all'inserimento del cavo, che succede ?
<spoapolo> niente
<spoapolo> il televisore è già accesso e sintonizzato su HDMI
<spoapolo> ma non accade niente ne sul pc, ne sul televisore
<spoapolo> se può servire, io ho installato anche bumblebee
<spoapolo> krabador, cosa potrei controllare?
<krabador> spoapolo, hai ubuntu o una derivata?
<spoapolo> ubuntu
<spoapolo> 14.94
<spoapolo> ops... 14.04
<krabador> allora, controlla in dash, cosa appare quando digiti nvidia
<spoapolo> nvidia xserver settings
<krabador> spoapolo, lancialo
<spoapolo> già lanciato
<spoapolo> Application profiles
<spoapolo> nvidia-settings Configuration
<spoapolo> ho solo questi due menu
<krabador> nvidia-settings configuration, non ha voci a riguardo?
<spoapolo> no
<spoapolo> krabador, quindi?
<krabador> spoapolo, sudo apt-get install arandr
<spoapolo> fatto
<spoapolo> in effetti mi vede solo LVDS1
<spoapolo> xrandr mi restituisce
<spoapolo> LVDS1 connected primary 1366x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 344mm x 194mm
<spoapolo>    1366x768       60.1*+
<spoapolo>    1360x768       59.8     60.0
<spoapolo>    1024x768       60.0
<spoapolo>    800x600        60.3     56.2
<spoapolo> sorry
<spoapolo> ragazzi nessuno ha l'HDMI funzionante con nvidia optimus?
<jimbo_> ho un problema con la scheda audio accessibile da applicazioni... in pratica non me la apre, anzi apre"impostazioni di sistema" e si incanta e per chiuderla devo cliccare "chiudi" un centinaio di volte...
<krabador> jimbo_, teriminale  aplay -l
<krabador> pastebin
<jimbo_> krabador, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7558434/
<krabador> jimbo_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1300844
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 1300844 in alsa-driver "No sound kernel 3.13 ALC887-VD but kernel 3.14 fixes it" [Medium,Confirmed]
<jimbo_> ho scritto "scheda audio" ma intendevo la paginetta per la "regolazione volume"
<jimbo_> krabador, ho scritto "scheda audio" ma intendevo la paginetta per la "regolazione volume"
<krabador> jimbo_, so leggere
<jimbo_> sorry
<krabador> jimbo_, apri il terminale, manda unity-control-center
<krabador> va nella tab in questione
<krabador> e vedi quello che dice il terminale
<jimbo_> krabador, ora mi ci è andato... pastebinno il terminale?
<jimbo_> krabador, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7558493/
<NickBelane> Buongiorno
<NickBelane> avrei bisogno di un'informazione sull'installazione di ubuntu
<NickBelane> su sistema operativo Windows 7
<krabador> NickBelane, chiedi
<NickBelane> ciao
<NickBelane> ci sei ancora?
<NickBelane> allora volevo chiedere questo?
<NickBelane> ops questo
<NickBelane> devo installare ubuntu 14.04
<NickBelane> su un sistema che ha windows 7
<NickBelane> volevo sapere se prima dell'installazione
<NickBelane> devo creare io una partizione sul disco rigido
<NickBelane> o verrà creata da ubuntu direttamente
<NickBelane> vorrei avere entrambi i sistemi operativi sul PC
<NickBelane> e poter scegliere all'avvio
<NickBelane> quale utilizzare
<krabador> NickBelane, se il disco non è partizionato in maniera anomala, e non hai uefi, ci pensa ubuntu, chiedendoti di installare fianco a win7
<krabador> chiedendoti all'avvio cosa utilizzare
<NickBelane> ah, o.k.
<NickBelane> grazie mille per la risposta
<krabador> !installazione | NickBelane
<ubot-it> NickBelane: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<NickBelane> come posso verificare se sul mio sistema è presente la tecnologia UEFI?
<krabador> NickBelane, da bios
<NickBelane> ok, grazie
<Aurora88> Salve a tutti! Ho ubuntu 13.04 sul mio pc, ma non riesco a far riconoscere la mia scheda Ati x300. Qualcuno mi saprebbe dare una mano, please?
<NickBelane> arrivederci a tutti
<TheRift> salve a tutti! Ho un piccolo problema. Sul mio pc con a bordo ubuntu 14.04 non riesco ad impostare la risoluzione di 1920x1080p
<TheRift> con scheda video Nvidia GTX 760
<TheRift> ho anche provato ad installare i driver proprietari di Nvidia ma non riesco lo stesso ad impostare la risoluzione voluta
<akis24> sera
<TheRift> salve di nuovo...se qualcuno prima ha risposto alla mia domanda non ho potuto leggerla
<TheRift> il mio computer si è riavviato ;)
<domeleo> buongiorno
<domeleo> c'è nessuno?
<krabador> !nessuno | dol
<ubot-it> dol: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<krabador> !nessuno | domeleo
<ubot-it> domeleo: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<domeleo> ho intenzione di installare ubuntu su un pc con 512 mb di ram, quindi ho pensato alla derivata lubuntu
<domeleo> la mia domanda è se è possibile usare i programmi di office e in generale la compatibilità con i programmi disegnati per windows
<krabador> domeleo, c'è libreoffice, di base in tutte le ubuntu based
<domeleo> e apre anche i file dell'office di microsoft?
<krabador> domeleo, si, a meno che non siano fatti con specifiche proprietarie delle ultimissime versioni
<domeleo> office 2007
<krabador> domeleo, fai il supporto di installazione, mandalo in live, ovvero una sessione di prova, che carichi selezionando "prova ubuntu" all'avvio del supporto di installazione
<krabador> e prova i tuoi documenti
<krabador> e le varie cose che ti serve fare
<domeleo> avete ragione, non ci avevo pensato..grazie
<domeleo> così facendo potrò vedere il funzionamento come se fosse installato
<TheRiftbaca> salve a tutti(di nuovo) ho un problema con la risoluzione desktop con Ubuntu 14.04
<TheRiftbaca> non sono in grado di impostare una risoluzione in fullhd del desktop (anche se il monitor la supporta)
<TheRiftbaca> la massima risoluzione che posso impostare è di 1024x768
<aldone> ciao
<aster-x> Buonasera
<acer> Ciao a tutti
<acer> l'installaione di ubuntu su un portatile ne invalida la garanzia?
<acer> ...ho problemi con la scheda video
<aster-x> Nessun software è coperto da garanzia. La garanzia riguarda solo i componenti fisici. Tuttavia puoi provare a dare un'occhio a questo topic: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=67&t=308692
<acer> aster-x, ok
<acer> aster-x, ma credo che per non riparartelo si attaccheranno a qualsiasi cosa...
<aster-x> acer,  e tu prima di riportarglielo reinstalla una copia pulita del OS con cui l'hai acquistato
<joker88> salve
<joker88> esiste una versione di ubuntu per sistemi più vecchi
<aster-x> joker88, derivate
<joker88> ma le derivate sono kde etc
<aster-x> joker88, non è detto
<aster-x> joker88, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate
<joker88> mi ricordo che c era unba versione che richiedeva minimo 256mb di ram
<joker88> Lubuntu
<joker88> pero mi dava problemi con la grafica
<aster-x> LXDE
<joker88> tipo non si avviava
<aster-x> joker88, che macchina?
<joker88> ho un AMD sempron 2400 con 1 Gb di ram e una ati radeon 128mb
<joker88> vorrei provarlo qui
<joker88> scheda madre asus k8v mx
<joker88> 1 Gb ram ddr2
<aster-x> Xubuntu l'hai provato joker88
<joker88> no
<joker88> l'ho stavo notando adesso
<joker88> sono 2 anni che non provo versioni su questo pc
<joker88> ho un Acer  ac713  17"
<joker88> 4:3
<joker88> come monitor
<joker88> xubuntu non ricordo c era
<aster-x> prova a crearti una live e vedi se gira. Se funge, installala
<joker88> come la creo la live
<joker88> sto scaricandolo
<joker88> la iso
<aster-x> joker88, puoi provare con questo software http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<joker88> in genere come si fà scaricata la .iso
<aster-x> joker88, è semplice, inserisci la pennina e segui i cinque semplici passaggi di linuxliveusb..formatti, crei la partizione di memoria, dai l'indirizzo della cartella dove si trova la iso e al resto ci pensa lui
<krabador> joker88, se sei in win, e vuoi fare una pendrive bootabile con ubuntu , http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> questo è il piu' indicato.
<aster-x> ecco, dai ascolto a krabador, che la sa lunga...
<aster-x> anche se a volte fa il prezioso
<aster-x> :D
<krabador> !chat | aster-x
<ubot-it> aster-x: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<aster-x> !chat | krabador
<ubot-it> krabador: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<joker88> grazie
<joker88> ma la penna quanto grande deve essere
<joker88> la iso è 899mb
<krabador> joker88, 1gb puo' andare bene, per la sola installazione, ma da 2gb in poi è meglio
<joker88> la formatto FAT o NTFS
<krabador> fat32
<joker88> ok
<joker88> il problema è che ho avuto problemi col monitor
<joker88> non mi riconosce la grafica
<krabador> il problema che ti spinge a fare cosa?
<joker88> nel senso che le versioni non mi riconoscono il monitor
<joker88> problemi di graficas
<joker88> ho un acer 4:3 17"
<TheonGreyjoy> Ragazzi l'istallazione di ubuntu mi si blocca all' inizio con quelle 4 palline che lampeggiano... suggerimenti ?
<joker88> qualcuno che programma in "cool"
<joker88> classroom object oriented language
<krabador> TheonGreyjoy, fornisci dettagli hardware, per favore
<krabador> joker88, fino ad adesso s'è parlato di fare una pendrive usb, con ubuntu, spiega meglio il problema
<joker88> provo a lanciare la live poi vedo che mi da e torno
<joker88> ok
<joker88> ciao
<spartacus_72> sera
<bigo72> ma jester non esiste più?
<bigo72> come posso fare uno screencast? vorrei farvi vedere che problema ho, facendo un video, non ho idea di come descrivere questo problema
<bigo72> in gnome shell, allo scorrimento delle app
<bigo72> si imbordella tutto
<bigo72> non so come dire
<bigo72> azz che help, ciao vah
#ubuntu-it 2014-06-01
<akis24> giorno
<fabrizio_> salve a tutti
<fabrizio_> io ho ubuntu 14.04
<fabrizio_> ho installato acidrip ma non mi carica nemmeno il file del dvd
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Gabriele> esiste un programma per fare tethering wi-fi no-gui damplice da configurare giusto per una wlan senza connessione all'esterno?
<jester-> Gabriele: il buon iptables
<Gabriele> riesco ad hostare una rete wi-fi? e come?
<jester-> Gabriele: tutto si appoggia a iptables
<jester-> !iptables | Gabriele
<ubot-it> Gabriele: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Iptables
<Gabriele> ok, ma come faccio a create una rete wi-fi?
<jester-> Gabriele: va che lo fa network manager
<jester-> modifica connessioni
<jester-> altrimenti ti devi studiare le regole iptables del caso
<jester-> Gabriele: sempre che la tua scheda wifi e relativo driver supportino monitor mode
<jester-> cio+ va anche in trasmissione
<Gabriele> quindi? devo installare qualcosa? modificare un file preciso? ...sono un po ignorante...
<jester-> Gabriele: vai in modifica connessioni e guarda
<joker88> ciao  ragazzi
<joker88> sono tornato
<jester-> c'è opzioni condividi o simile
<joker88> posso ora esporre il mio problema
<jester-> dica
<Gabriele> uso rasberry-pi con installato debian 7 wheezy
<joker88> inizia il caricamento dei file di linux xubuntu
<joker88> ad un certo punto dallo schermo nero si eleva una scritta:
<jester-> Gabriele: allora meglio che chiedi in #debian-it
<joker88> OUT OF RANGE  H 37.5 KHZ  V 43.5
<joker88> e si ferma tutto
<jester-> Gabriele: ti ho detto che nm ubuntu la funzione al tiene, non se 'è anche in debian
<joker88> questo accada con tutte le versioni
<joker88> aiutateme
<jester-> joker88: video reperto?
<joker88> ?
<jester-> joker88: = vecchio
<joker88> eh...
<joker88> Acer 17 "  AC713
<joker88> 4:3
<joker88> cosa posso fa perche out of range
<jester-> joker88: non si fa interrogare q il sistema non riesce a determinare le frequenze di refresh
<jester-> joker88: parli della live?
<joker88> ma la live parte tramite virtualbox ma è lentissima
<joker88> io provo a installarlo proprio daccapo
<jester-> joker88: che centra virtualbox
<joker88> eseguendolo da macchina visrtuale su windows va ma è lento
<joker88> lnon lo voglio usare tramite virtualboz
<jester-> joker88: ma parli del sistema installato o cosa
<joker88> ho masterizzato la .iso ho fatto boot da cd . parte l'installazione
<joker88> e poi out of range
<joker88> come risolvo?
<jester-> joker88: tasto f6 ci setta nomodeset e xforce vesa
<joker88> ?
<jester-> joker88: xforcevesa force non è in F6 controlla gli altri tasti opzione
<jester-> joker88: boot da cd
<joker88> allora faccio boot da cd
<joker88> poi
<jester-> joker88: quando vedo l'omino in basso pigia veloce enter
<jester-> appare il menu : prova ubuntu installa sticazzvari
<joker88> e?
<jester-> 3 leggi sopra
<joker88> nn sto capendo dove leggo
<jester-> joker88: quello che ti ho scritto prima o lo devo riscrivere per la teza volta?
<joker88> boot da cd
<joker88> omino
<joker88> premo invio velocemente
<jester-> <jester-> joker88: tasto f6 ci setta nomodeset e xforce vesa
<joker88> devo premere invio o f6?
<joker88> nomodeset e xfoce cosa è
<joker88> io non ho capito
<joker88> f6 o invio
<joker88> che devo fare
<joker88> puoi scrivermi i passi
<joker88> jester
<jester-> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Standard?action=show&redirect=Installazione%2FGrafica
<jester-> joker88: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio
<joker88> ok
<joker88> e io cosa setto
<joker88> nomodeset
<Gero> ciaoo a tutti
<Gero> qualcuno può aiutarmi ad installare una chiavetta wifi ?
<jester-> Gero: se limux digeribile la rileva
<Gero> cosa vuol dire ?
<jester-> Gero: che se è compatibile dovresti vedere la wifi nell'icona rete
<Gero> Jester- ti riferisci se è compatibile con linux ? si lo è....
<jester-> Gero: click su icona rete la vedi?
<Gero> aspetta provo....è il primo giorno che uso linux
<Gero> lo installato poco fa
<Gero> non la vedo l'icona
<jester-> Gero: che tipo i ubuntu hai
<Gero> lubuntu
<jester-> è un bug non la fa vedere
<jester-> Gero: apri un terminale
<Gero> scusa jester....come ti dicevo poco fa, è la prima volta che uso un sistema linux. Cos'è un terminale ?
<Gero> e ho anche poca esperienza informatica
<jester-> !terminale
<ubot-it> Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando; vedi anche !bash
<jester-> Gero: destro sul desktop vedi se c'è apri terminale
<Gero> okay ci provo....un attimo
<Gero> può essere che si chiama LXTerminal ?
<jester-> yess
<Gero> ok
<Gero> lanciato.....
<jester-> Gero: scrivi: nm-applet e dai enter
<Gero> scrivo sudo iwlist scan?
<jester-> Gero: è comparsa icona rete?
<Gero> credo di si :)
<Gero> grazieeeeeeeeeeeee milleeeeeeeeeee
<jester-> click e guarda se c'è la wifi
<jester-> Gero: bono
<jester-> ge o bisogna renderlo definitivo
<jester-> Gero: preferenze aapplicazioni avvio per lx
<Gero> credo di essere connesso provo
<fabrizio_> salve a tutti
<jester-> Gero: quando riavvi non ci sarà e dovrai dare lo stesso camndo se non fixiamo
<Gero> sisi...scusa....allora che faccio
<jester-> Gero: sempre terminale aperto?
<Gero> si...è aperto ancora
<natsukao> http://beta.slashdot.org/story/179639 and  http://article.gmane.org/gmane.comp.lang.smalltalk.gnu.general
<jester-> Gero: occhio, ti scrivo un comando copia da qui nel terminale senza tralasciare nulla nulla
<jester-> natsukao: ??
<Gero> okay
<jester-> Gero: dato il comando ti chiederà la pass, digitandola non la vedrai qunid dopa averla digitata ai enter
<jester-> Gero: sudo sed -i 's/Exec=nm-applet/Exec=dbus-launch nm-applet/' /etc/xdg/autostart/nm-applet.desktop
<fabrizio_> ho appena installato la 14.04 . Non mi funziona acidrip. Cosa devo fare?
<jester-> fabrizio_: acidrip sarebbe'
<jester-> ?
<Gero> okay un attimo. La sto scrivendo
<natsukao> guardate che sed come grep saranno abbandonati
<fabrizio_> jester : un software per fare il back up di dvd
<jester-> Gero: copia da qui incolla nel terminale
<natsukao> leggete quanto vi ho linkato
<jester-> fabrizio_: no funsa nel senso?
<Gero> sto usando due pc diversi....
<jester-> natsukao: non sono permessi link non ubuntu, vai in chat
<Gero> aspetta faccio copia ed incolla in un file di testo
<jester-> !chat | natsukao
<fabrizio_> jester : nel senso che non mi rileva nemmeno il dvd nel lettore
<ubot-it> natsukao: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> fabrizio_: facile che sia buggato, usa una alternativa
<jester-> fabrizio_: k9copy the best
<fabrizio_> jester : allora io provengo da ubuntu kde. Ricordo che quando usavo ubuntu gnome, non funzionava. Ora riproverò. Grazie
<jester-> fabrizio_: va che le app kde funzano comunque anche su altri ambienti e viceversa
<Gero> ho fatto copia ed incolla
<fabrizio_> jester : k9copy non lo trovo nè su ubuntu software centre , ne sul gestore pacchetti.  Mi mancano delle repository?
<Gero> Jester-ho fatto copia ed incolla, non è successo niente, non mi ha chiesto nessuna password
<jester-> Gero: il che è strano
<Gero> ho fatto copia ed incolla, e ho premuto invio
<jester-> Gero: va bè quando riavvi e non c'è l'icona rifai nm-applet da terminale
<Gero> ma in questo modo devo rifarlo tutte le volte ?
<Gero> scusa se approffitto della tua pazienza....e grazie mille comunque !!!
<Gero> provo a chiudere il terminale e ad riaprirlo ?
<krabador> fabrizio_, purtroppo k9copy è stato abbandonato dal 2011
<jester-> Gero: prova a fare un temina sessione e a rientrare
<Gero> okay un attimo
<fabrizio_> krabador : grazie , allora provo direttamente se lo trovo sul sito
<Gero> jester- non c'è
<jester-> krabador: lubbuntu, solita icona rete del casso, come si fixa
<krabador> allora
<krabador> menu ----- preferenze ---- applicazioni predefinite per lxsession
<krabador> autostart ----- manual autostarted applications
<krabador> scrivere nm-applet ---- cliccare su aggiungi
<krabador> riavviare
<Gero> Krabador- hai scritto per me giusto ?
<krabador> beh, credo che a jester- non interessi propriamente
<Gero> ahah...okay grazie provo
<krabador> Gero, non funziona solo se fai qualche casino .
<Gero> per evitare di fare casini....ho scritto nm-applet su add......premo invio...chiudo tutto e riavvio. Giusto ?
<krabador> Gero, devi cliccare su aggiungi
<Gero> fatto....chiudo e riavvio
<krabador> e nm-applet, successivamente ti deve apparire con il segno di spunta vicino
<Gero> esatto !
<krabador> allora, a posto
<Gero> posso chiudere e riavviare ?
<krabador> Gero, riavvia, a meno che tu non abbia i wallpaper che cambiano in automatico, e non sia curioso di vedere qual'è il prossimo
<aster-x> Chiedo consiglio: Adesso che UbuntuOne is Shutting down conviene estirparlo?
<Gero> ah..ragazzi ho un'altro problema, ogni volta che spengo il pc, il pc non si spegne, resta bloccato sulla scritta lubuntu e la barra dell'avanzamento a 4/5
<krabador> Gero, e quando lo dici?
<krabador> aster-x, se sai che sta per rompersi il tuo hd, continui a tenerci dati dentro?
<aster-x> krabador, sei troppo acuto
<krabador> !chat | aster-x
<ubot-it> aster-x: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> Gero: sa di pc o troppo nuovo o reperto archeologico
<Gero> è grave ?
<Gero> reperto archeologico
<aster-x> Ubuntu one sta per rompersi?
<krabador> Gero, lista per favore le caratteristiche
<Gero> l'ho comprato a posta per imparare ad usare linu
<Gero> si
<aster-x> Allora conviene toglierlo?
<krabador> aster-x, ubuntuone sta per chiudere, hai bisogno di sapere la differenza?
<fabrizio_> devo installare delle repository nuove?
<jester-> aster-x: ubuntone è stato soppresso, cosi imparate a non comprare niente
<krabador> fabrizio_, che ubuntu hai?
<fabrizio_> krabador : 14.04
<krabador> Gero, sudo lshw , e incolla in pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | Gero
<ubot-it> Gero: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> Gero: se non si spegne da solo la scheda matre non è total linux digeribile
<Gero> compaq nx9005, processore amd athlon 2400+, 512 di ram, che appena ho tempo la cambio ad 1 gb,
<aster-x> jester-, per quanto abbia apprezzato l'iniziativa devo dire che non l'ho utilizzata moltissimo.
<vins790> salve
<vins790> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<aster-x> jester-, per fare una rimozione pulita come posso procedere?
<vins790> sono nuovo di questa chat
<vins790> e di questo "mondo" :D
<jester-> Gero: corrisponde piu o meno a umano sui 150 anni
<Gero> allora il wifi funziona dopo aver riavviato
<vins790> ho un problema con lubuntu
<vins790> chi mi aiuta?
<Gero> lo so...l'ho comprato solo a 38 euro compreso spedizione
<jester-> !qualcuno  ò\ vins790
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gero> e lo uso solo per esercitarmi con linux
<jester-> !qualcuno  | vins790
<ubot-it> vins790: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<vins790> ah ok grazie
<krabador> aster-x, ti scarichi tutto il contenuto nell'hd ed amen
<vins790> ho installato subuntu su acer aspire one
<vins790> e va tutto benissimo tranne il fatto che
<vins790> non si collega il wifi
<Gero> kabrador.....a che serve fare sudo lshw  in ubuntu pastebin ?
<vins790> ho il installato lubuntu scusate
<jester-> vins790: wifi integrata o usb? e quale?
<vins790> wifi integrato
<aster-x> krabador, va bene, ma per non avere più quella nuvoletta nella barra di stato con annessi e connessi posso semplicemente rimuovere tutti  ipacchetti da synaptic?
<krabador> aster-x, la nuvoletta , se installi 14.04 non ce l'hai piu'
<vins790> jester scusami se non do tutte le informazioni ma sono molto ignorante in materia :D grazie per la disponibilità cmq!
<aster-x> krabador, e se volessi togliere quel cloud-icon dalla mia 13.10
<vins790> ho ripetuto l'installazione e sta quasi per finire
<vins790> cmq (da ignorante) io penso che sia un problema di drivers
<vins790> visto che non si accende proprio la lucina del modem
<jester-> vins790: è usb?
<krabador> aster-x, immagino che effettuasti la procedura di login al servizio in fase di installazione, giusto?
<vins790> nono è interno
<vins790> integrato
<aster-x> krabador, non proprio, l'ho fatta qualche mese fa
<vins790> solo che ha una lucina accanto a quella del blootooth
<vins790> e non si accende prpr quella lucina
<jester-> vins790: finito di installare dopo il riavvio apri un terminale e dai: nm-applet  appare l'ciona di rete e vedi se compare
<jester-> l'icona*
<vins790> ok ha appena finito
<jester-> vins790: se non compare attacca il cavo e vieni in canale
<vins790> scusa l'ignoranza ma il cavo del modem intendi? cosa intendi per in canale?
<aster-x> krabador, in seguito all'installazione
<vins790> sto riavviando
<krabador> aster-x, dpkg -l | grep ubuntuone
<krabador> !pastebin | aster-x
<ubot-it> aster-x: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<aster-x> !pastebin | krabador
<ubot-it> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> aster-x, io lo so benissimo dove andare per il pastebin, se prendi per il culo, sei offtopic
<aster-x> pure io lo sapevo
<krabador> aster-x, ti offende che ti venga ricordato, nel canale ufficiale italiano di supporto ad ubuntu?
<aster-x> assolutamente, e a te?
<Gero> quindi niente soluzione per spegnere il pc con lubuntu ?
<krabador> aster-x, hai bisogno di supporto o no?
<vins790> jester ho fatto come hai detto ma mi dice no such file or directory :(
<krabador> Gero, sudo lshw, e pastebin
<Gero> io si
<aster-x> krabador, esclusivamente di quello
<krabador> !pastebin | Gero
<ubot-it> Gero: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> aster-x, allora manda il risultato del comando suggerito
<aster-x> krabador, non mancherò maestro
<krabador> aster-x, per controversie , #ubuntu-it-ops
<Gero> fatto
<krabador> Gero, incolla qui il link risultante, dopo la pressione del tasto paste
<Gero> okay, lo sto facendo con in nick kyuubi...cosi continuo dal pc dove è installato lubuntu
<kyuubi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7566709/
<kyuubi> ecco il link
<krabador> kyuubi, prendi in giro?
<krabador> non devi copiare ed incollare sudo lshw in pastebin
<jester-> lol
<krabador> ma il suo risultato , dopo averlo digitato e mandato dal teminale
<Gero> noo...avevo 2 pc accesi....perchè quello con linux era senza connessione
<krabador> Gero, fa avere il risultato di quel comando.
<Gero> scusate...cioè ?
<krabador> apri il terminale, manda quel comando, incolla il risultato su pastebin, clicca paste,e manda qui il link risultante
<Gero> ah...ok ho capito....copio il comando su terminale e copio quello che viene fuori in pastebin
<aster-x> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7566724/ Ecco l'esito...
<kyuubi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7566752/
<kyuubi> questa volta credo di aver fatto giusto
<krabador> aster-x, sudo rm -Rf ~/.local/share/ubuntuone ~/.cache/ubuntuone ~/.config/ubuntuone        sudo rm -Rf ~/Ubuntu\ One/         sudo apt-get remove --purge python-ubuntuone-client python-ubuntuone-control-panel python-ubuntuone-storageprotocol ubuntuone-client ubuntuone-client-data ubuntuone-control-panel ubuntuone-control-panel-qt
<krabador> aster-x, nel canale di risoluzione controversie, si motivano le affermazioni
<aster-x> aster-x, non lasciava adito ad interpretazioni.
<krabador> Gero, allora, sudo leafpad /etc/default/grub
<aster-x> krabador, impossibile trovare il pacchetto ubuntuone-control-panel-q
<kyuubi> sempre da terminale giusto ?
<krabador> aster-x, rileggi bene la linea
<krabador> kyuubi, si
<kyuubi> è venuto fuori un file di nome grub
<krabador> allora, a fianco a "quiet splash" , metti acpi=force
<krabador> salvi
<krabador> mandi un pastebin del file
<kyuubi> non trovo quiet splash
<aster-x> krabador, fatto
<krabador> kyuubi, dai che ce la fai
<kyuubi> trovato !
<krabador> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<krabador> bene
<krabador> dentro le virgolette
<krabador> a fianco a quiet splash, inserisci acpi=force
<krabador> salvi
<krabador> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi=force"
<krabador> praticamente cosi' deve essere
<krabador> salvi, poi sudo update-grub
<krabador> riavvi, e provi a vedere se si spegne
<kyuubi> salvo semplicemenete o salva con nome ?
<krabador> salva semplicemente
<kyuubi> sudo update-grub sempre d terminle ?
<krabador> si
<kyuubi> fatto, non  succede niente però
<kyuubi> nessuna scritta
<aster-x> krabador, risolto, grazie. È rimasto un pacchetto rhythmbox-ubuntuone è possibile rimuovere pure quello?
<jester-> kyuubi: sudo update-grub succede qualcosa eccome
<jester-> se non succede piipelculo
<kyuubi> aspetta chiudo il terminale e lo riapro
<krabador> aster-x, sono rimasti quello e deja-dup-backend-ubuntuone, che di base puoi tenerli
<krabador> aster-x, ma se proprio ti danno fastidio sudo apt-get remove --purge deja-dup-backend-ubuntuone rhythmbox-ubuntuone
<aster-x> krabador, bene, grazie mille
<kyuubi> ora mi ha chiesto la password e sono venute fuori delle scritte
<krabador> aster-x, perfetto, riavvia
<krabador> kyuubi, era per te
<kyuubi> riavvio ?
<krabador> aster-x, era per kyuubi
<aster-x> krabador, si :D
<kyuubi> okay sto riavviando
<gero> non si spegne
<krabador> gero, forza
<krabador> forza lo spegnimento
<gero> ho forzato
<krabador> la modifica, se ti risulve il problema,  è attiva dopo il riavvio
<gero> questo problema già lo faceva anche in versione live, prima dell'installazione
<gero> quindi riavvio di nuovo ?
<krabador> gero, se vuoi provare se funziona, si
<gero> okay
<gero> noo...non funziona
<krabador> gero, forza il riavvio ,e al grub iniziale, premi il tasto "e", fa a fianco a quiet splash, e sostituisci acpi=off con acpi=off
<krabador> gero, premi f10, e riprova lo spegnimento
<gero> non ho capito
<krabador> chiedi
<gero> cosa devo fare
<krabador> forza il riavvio ,e al grub iniziale, premi il tasto "e", va a fianco a quiet splash, e sostituisci acpi=off con acpi=off
<gero> e che cos'è un grub ?
<krabador> allora forza il riavvio ,premi continuamente shift destro, apparirà grub, premi il tasto "e" in corrispondenza della prima linea, va a fianco a quiet splash, e sostituisci acpi=off con acpi=off
<gero> ok
<gero> scusa ma per forzare il riavvio devo premere solo shift destro ?
<gero> perchè non funziona
<krabador> gero...
<krabador> forza il riavvio, come hai sempre fatto, dopo mettiti a premere shift destro appena inizia a riavviarsi
<gero> quindi spengo
<gero> e riaccendo
<gero> e premo il tasto  shift destro
<gero> o faccio riavvia....il pc si blocca....e faccio shift
<gero> ?
<krabador> gero, devi far ripartire il sistema
<krabador> gero, ti è chiara questa cosa?
<gero> ok
<gero> kabrador
<gero> riavviando il pc
<gero> forse il grub già spunta senza bisosogno di premere shift, perchè ho installato anche windows in dual boat
<gero> premendo shift non succede niente
<gero> cioè niente di diverso
<krabador> nel momento in cui ti appare a prescindere
<krabador> premi e, nella prima linea
<krabador> e fa quanto detto prima
<gero> okay
<gero> ci riprovo
<gero> si è aperta una schermata nera, non c'è niente di quello che dici tu
<gero> il titolo è GNU GRUB version 2.02^ beta 2-9
<krabador> se premi "e" alla prima linea quella chiamata solamente "ubuntu" appare tutto il contenuto di /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<gero> ho trovato qiet splash
<krabador> gero, allora vacci piano con " non c'è niente di quello che dici tu"
<gero> hai ragione scusa
<gero> c'è un quiet splash acp\ poi va a capo e c'è i=force
<gero> che faccio ?
<krabador> sostituisci force con off
<krabador> e premi f10
<gero> ok
<gero> e dopo ?
<krabador> dopo provi il riavvio
<krabador> o lo spegnimento
<gero> per sbaglio ho canc il segno = e non riesco a rimetterlo
<gero> cioè mi da la parentesi e non uguale
<krabador> gero, premi esc
<krabador> e rieffettua l'operazione ù
<gero> fatto come si riavvia?
<krabador> f10
<gero> okay
<gero> provo ?
<gero> ad arrestare il sistema ?
<krabador> gero, non lo so, vuoi rifletterci sopra un altro po' ?
<gero> è spuntato una schermata nera con delle scritte
<gero> forzo la chiusura ?
<gero> non mi lasci proprio adesso vero ?
<krabador> gero, riporta cosa dicono "le scritte"
<gero> ho forzato....un attimo che riavvio e rispengo
<gero> ora rispunta la schermata lubuntu, e la barra dell'avanzamento
<krabador> gero, quella modifica che ti avevo fatto fare prima, valeva soltanto per la sessione successiva
<krabador> non era stata salvata
<krabador> in modo che se avesse funzionato , l'avremmo salvata poi definitivamente nel file
<gero> okay rifaccio velocemente
<gero> scusa mi sa che avevo fatto un errore in precedenza, lasciando una e in più
<gero> niente ho rifatto, non succede niente
<krabador> gero, hai messo acpi=off, provato a spegnere e non succede niente?
<gero> si,
<gero> il solito schermo bloccato ad lubunto e la barra dell'avanzamento
<gero> comunque ti ringrazio, per la pazienza, ma adesso devo andare. Ti ritrovo sempre in questa chatt ?
<gero> e grazie mille per il wifi
<krabador> se non trovi me, troverai altri disposti ad aiutarti
<gero> adesso riappare la scritta
<gero> te la copio vediamo
<gero> wait-for-state stop/waiting
<gero> *stopping rsync daemon rsync .......ok
<gero> *asking all remaing process to terminate ...         ok
<gero> *all process ended within 1 secon...
<gero> modemmanager[540]: <info> modem manager is shut down
<gero> nm-dispatcher.action: could not acquire the org.freedesktop
<gero> e altre righe...cmq devo proprio andare
<gero> e grazie ancora
<gero> buona serata !!
<briu> ciao
<briu> ho un problema con ubuntu c'è qualcuno disponibile a darmi una mano?
<jester-> !qualcuno | briu
<ubot-it> briu: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<ari-santihiyu> ciao a tutti! :-)
<briu> ok grazie,
<briu> allora ho un problema con i driver nvidia, facendo l'update da terminale mi ha aggoirnato pure i driver che ora però risultano incompatibili con mia scheda grafica, per cui vorrei se possibile ritornare alla versione 304.116 che è quella che mi dice essere supportata
<jester-> briu: adesso quali hai installato?
<briu> 173.14.39
<jester-> briu scheda tipo?
<briu> nvidia kernel module
<briu> integrata in scheda madre
<jester-> briu: apri un terminale
<briu> ce lo ho aperto
<jester-> briu: lspci | grep -i vga
<jester-> incolla qui che è una sola riga
<briu> scusa ignoranza ma non so come si fa simbolo dopo lspci
<jester-> briu: shift e tasto a sinistra di 1
<briu> mi dice che ddxSigGiveUp: closing log il server è terminato con un errore
<briu> xinit: giving up
<jester-> briu: scivi bene
<jester-> scrivi*
<briu> xinit: unable to connect to X server
<briu> xinit: server error
<jester-> briu: lspci | grep -i vga
<briu> xauth: error in locking authority file /home/briucci/.Xauthority
<jester-> briu: ma sei in grafica o cosa
<krabador> briu, che cosa stai scrivendo , per favore?
<briu> 00:12.0 VGA compatible controller-: nvidia corporation C68 (GeForce 7025 / nForce 630a) (reva2)
<briu> no sono con un altro computer e vi sto riportando le cose che mi dà inserendo i comandi
<jester-> briu: con il 173 che problemi da, dovrebbe essere quello giusto
<briu> da quando fatto sudo apt-get update non mi fa più entrare con mia username e psw dentro a ubuntu, in più quando da terminale provo ad entrare dopo essermi autenticato digitando startx mi da errore sulla scheda video
<briu> non riesco a comprendere il perchè
<jester-> briu: un update non cambia la versione di nessun driver nvidia
<briu> e l'upgrade invece si? perchè ho fatto anche quello
<jester-> forse hai fatto altro
<briu> faccio una volta o 2 al mese i due comandi uno dopo l'altro
<jester-> briu: impossibile che dal 173 installi il 304 o viceversa
<krabador> briu, si, un upgrade ti avrebbe aggiornato il 173
<krabador> ma non metterti l'altro
<briu> ecco...ma scusa perchè non mi riconosce più psw per entrare e mi fa usare solo versioni precedenti in qualità di ospite?
<jester-> briu: non centra il driver video
<briu> ok
<briu> come potrei fare a riavere controllo accesso?
<jester-> briu: parti in ripristino, al menu attivi il network/rete, poi vai in root
<jester-> briu: dpkg --configure -a
<jester-> briu: apt-get update
<jester-> apt-get -f install
<jester-> apr-get dist-upgrade
<jester-> se non si ripiglia fai ripristino i sistema
<jester-> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Zenyhooubbit> Scusate l'interruzione, una domandina semplice semplice: siccome devo reinstallare ubuntu sul mio netbook e devo scegliere la versione, qual'è meglio: 32 o 64 bit? Il mio pc però non è amd e non sò se può supportare un 64 bit
<briu> una volta dati i comandi riavvio e provo ad entrare?
<jester-> Zenyhooubbit: dipende dalla cpu che hai, amd non è per amd ma è sigla convenzionale per indicare i 64bit
<briu> il ripristino mi fa perdere qualcosa dei miei dati?
<jester-> briu: se segui alla lettera no ma un backup è sempre consigliato
<krabador> Zenyhooubbit, che cpu hai?
<jester-> anche se l'os non ha problemi
<briu> fatal server error: no screens found
<briu> please make sure that the kernel module and all NVIDIA driver componenets have the same version
<jester-> briu: sudo apt-get istall --reinstall nvidia-173
<briu> Using config file: "/etc/x11/xorg.conf
<briu> sto reinstallando
<jester-> briu: il kernel module da dove salta fuori
<briu> sempre dalle scritte che mi dà quando provo a fare start x dopo aver inserito username e psw nel terminale
<briu> startx
<krabador> briu, adesso sei in ripristino ?
<briu> devo riavviare dopo?
<briu> no ora sono in modalità normale
<briu> cioè quella che usavo per entrare normalmente
<krabador> briu, quanti e quali comandi hai mandato?
<jester-> come parlare col muro
<krabador> briu, ricordi cosa ha detto jester- ?
<briu> ho mandato quelli che mi ha deto jasper da modalità ripristino e poi l'ultimo di reinstallazione di nvidia-173
<briu> si
<briu> ricordo
<jester-> ma se fai altro perdiamo tempo e basta
<krabador> se sei in modalità normale, da dove li hai mandati?
<briu> ho riavviato il pc per vedere se era cambiato qualche cosa
<briu> se vuoi riavvio ancora e provo a ridare tutto ma avevo fatto tutti i passaggi giusti
<krabador> briu, sei in terminale a tutto schermo, adesso?
<briu> si
<krabador> quale ubuntu, per favore?
<briu> mi da solo quello a meno che non vado su versioni precedenti ed entro come ospite
<krabador> quale ubuntu, per favore?
<briu> ricordami il comando che te lo dico
<krabador> è tuo il pc?
<briu> si è il mio pc, ma la sincera verità è che mio fratello è l'informatico della famiglia
<briu> ora io mi son trasferito via e quindi non posso usare le sue skills
<krabador> cat /etc/lsb-release
<briu> file o directory non esistente con tuo comando
<briu> comunque ad avvio mi dice 3.2.0-63-generic
<briu> versione 12.04.4
<briu> Long Term Support
<krabador> briu,  sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-*     sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop    sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf    echo 'nouveau' | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<krabador> uno alla volta
<krabador> in ordine
<krabador> e senza sbagliare, per favore
<briu> certo
<briu> sto rimuovendo nvidia
<briu> installo desktop
<briu> krabador fatto
<briu> Ora?
<krabador> riavvia
<briu> Ora?
<krabador> sudo shutdown -r now
<krabador> sai leggere?
<briu> ok faccio percorso normale?
<krabador> si
<briu> allora mi ridà l'interfaccia grafica e già questo è un buonissimo passo avanti, ma non mi fa entrare con psw nel mio accoun
<roberto567> ciao a tutti
<briu> mi ritorna sempre alla schermata ove mi chiede la psw sotto il mio username
<roberto567> Ciao Jester, puoi darmi una mano ? non sul muso intendo :D
<briu> in sessione ospite mi entra e tra l'altro sembra che la scheda grafica funzioni bene
<briu> si la scheda è funzionanate e con video non ci sono problemi
<roberto567> avrei una questione riguardante il journaling nei dischi SSD, qualcuno se la sente di aiutarmi ?
<briu> però questa cosa che non mi fa entrare con mio account è strana
<krabador> briu, è nella media conseguenze a martellate che l'utente da al suo sistema
<briu> comprendo cioò che vuoi dire, ma qualche consiglio?
<krabador> martellate al sistema, o voler entrare nel sistema di un altro
<Zenyhooubbit> ciao krabador, scusa io ho un netbook intel atom  n570 come si fà a controllare se il pc supporta il 64 bit? come si fà a vedere  la configurazione hardware del pc?
<briu> non voglio entrare nel sistema di nessuno, vorrei entrare nel mio
<krabador> Zenyhooubbit, puoi mettere 64 bit
<briu> non possiamo fare niente per provare a riprisitnare il mio account?
<Zenyhooubbit> ma qual'è la differenza tra i due? quali vantaggi e svantaggi hanno?
<paolo_> salve una domanda per favore
<paolo_> ho windows su un dvd, come faccio ad installarlo sopra ubuntu?
<krabador> paolo_, se lo installi, win sovrascriverà l'mnr
<krabador> e non potrai scegliere quale os caricare
<paolo_> eh si ok
<paolo_> ma come si fa basta inserire il dvd nel pc ?
<paolo_> o devo farlo mentre si accende?
<krabador> paolo_,  vuoi un dual boot?
<paolo_> no
<paolo_> voglio mettere windows al posto di ubuntu
<krabador> allora non è questo il canala in cui chiedere
<krabador> ciao paolo_
<paolo_> testa
<paolo_> di minchia
<Zenyhooubbit> lol
<paolo_> rotto in culo
<paolo_> figlio di puttana
<paolo_> tua madre la troia
<paolo_> che cazzo significa
<paolo_> nn è il canale?
<paolo_> ma vattene affanculo
<paolo_> testi i minkie
<Zenyhooubbit> grazie
<paolo_> cazzo sembra che siete
<paolo_> come ve la tirate
<paolo_> pezzi di merda
<paolo_> l'italia va male x colpa vostra anche
<Zenyhooubbit> lol
<briu> c'ha ragione krabador se questo è un canale che supporta ubuntu che cazzo chiedi di mettere winzozz al suo posto
<briu> vai avedere se c'è una cosa analoga per winzozz e naturlamente non la troverai
<krabador> google ne è pieno
<krabador> e c'è un #windows
<briu> perchè quelli per fare qualsiasi cosa si fan pagare e profumatamente, e comunque offendere la gente è solo un modo stupido di agire
<briu> e l'Italia va male èperchè c'è gente come te che non ha rispetto di nessuno e niente
<Zenyhooubbit> sembrava proprio che aspettasse una scusa per offendere qualcuno
<krabador> è gente che non ha niente da fare
<Zenyhooubbit> non vedeva l'ora
<krabador> e non lo accettano
<briu> si
<briu> che tipo
<briu> se sbaglio psw mi dice che psw non valida ma quando metto quella giusta sembra partire e poi ritorna su schermata dove devo inserire credenziali
<briu> davvero non riesco a capire perchè faccia così
<krabador> briu, sudo apt-get install --reinstall lightdm lightdm-greeter
<briu> grazie krabador, lo devo dare da quale terminale? ora io sono su schermata ove c'è scritto mio nome utente e mi chiede psw...riavvio e vado in recovery mode?
<krabador> ctrl alt f2 , fa il login,e  manda questi comandi
<krabador> *quel comando
<briu> E: il pacchetto "lightdm-greeter" non ha candidati da installare
<briu> prima mi dice che è necessario sceglierne uno da installare e mi da una serie di lightdm-kde-greeter 0.1.1-0ubuntu0.1
<briu>  lightdm-gtk-greeter 0.1.5-0ubuntu1.1
<briu> unity-greeter 0.2.9-0ubuntu1.4
<briu>  lightdm-webkit-greeter 0.1.2-0ubuntu1
<briu> poi mi dice che necessario sceglierne uno da installare
<krabador> lightdm-gtk-greeter lightdm-gtk-greeter-config
<briu> mi dice che programma non installato attualmente e mi chiede se lo voglio installare, mi fornisce anche la stringa per farlo, vado?
<briu> installato
<briu> ora devo ridare la stringa di prima?
<briu> sudo apt-get isntall --reinstall lightdm lightdm-greeter
<krabador> briu, dimmi di preciso cosa hai fatto
<briu> ho dato la tua stringa, ma lui diceva che non avevo lightdm installato, così lo ho installato usando sudo apt-get install lightdm-gtk-greeter
<briu> suggerito da terminale
<briu> ora forse dovrei ridare lightdm-gtk-greeter lightdm-gtk-greeter config ?
<briu> ma in questo modo mi stai facendo cambiare il programma che gestisce il login?
<krabador> briu, no è lightdm
<krabador> briu, manda per favore il risultato di dpkg -l | grep lightdm
<krabador> !pastebin | briu
<ubot-it> briu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<briu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7568003/
<krabador> briu, ok, riavvia
<briu> provo in modalità normale?
<briu> niente da fare
<briu> come prima
<briu> ora quando metto mia psw e userid da terminale non mi dà neanche più la login
<briu> mi dice Login incorrect
<briu> no ok ero entrato io in tty1 invece che tty2
<krabador> !ripristino | briu
<ubot-it> briu: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<briu> dici che sia unica soluzione?
<spartacus_72> sera
<men> Ciao a tutti
<peppe_> ciao, ho installato lamp su ubuntu 14.04 ma non riesco a cambiare la root dei files da eseguire
<briu> può essere che non mi fa più accedere perchè non mi riconosce il SATA 1?
<krabador> briu, no, se il sistema operativo è li dentro
<briu> mi riconosce solo il sata2
<krabador> briu, quanti quali dischi hai e dov'è installato il sistema?
<krabador> briu, sudo fdisk -l
<krabador> !pastebin | briu
<ubot-it> briu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<briu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7568332/
<krabador> briu, hai fatto una /home separata?
<briu> si
<briu> è un problema?
<krabador> se il tutto risiede su /dev/sda, che non veda altri dischi è irrilevanete
<briu> però non me lo vede come primo
<krabador> "non te lo vede come primo " cosa/quale ?
<krabador> rispetto a quanti / quali?
<briu> nel boot me lo legge come secondo
<briu> io ho due HD ma uno proprio lo ho dismesso
<briu> e ho fatto tutto su uno con due partizioni e la home
<krabador> briu, sono attaccati entrambi, questi dischi al sistema?, in bios, qual'è la prima periferica di boot?
<briu> sata: 4M-WDC WD10EA
<krabador> briu, che è il disco con linux
<briu> che non è letta da nessuna parte nè in SATA 1 2 3 o 4 nè in primary IDE Master o Slave
<briu> si
<briu> tanto è vero che nella partizione di windows mi lascia entrare
<krabador> briu, se il disco viene visto, le partizioni non vengono viste da un sistema montato al suo interno solo se incompatibili
<briu> quindi non crea problemi che il disco sia letto come sata 2 e non sata1
<usdfa> Ciao!
<usdfa> avant-window-navigator non è disponibile per Ubuntu 14.04?
<motore> buonasera a tutti. ho un problema con la web cam di skype che non si vede (con cheese funziona). Tempo fa avevo risolto se non sbaglio con il comando     LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype, ma ora ho installato la versione  a64 bit e non va più...
<motore> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=554146
<krabador> motore, la stringa va modificata
<motore> krabador e come? cosa sono "***convert.so" e "***compat.so"?
<krabador> motore, prova , da terminale, a mandare LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<motore> :~$ LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l1compat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded (cannot open shared object file): ignored.
<motore> e la webcam non va...
<krabador> motore, locate compat.so
<krabador> !pastebin | motore
<ubot-it> motore: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> motore, che ubuntu hai di preciso ?
<motore> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7568816/
<motore> 14.04 lts 64 bit
<motore> prima avevo 12.04 lts a 32bit, poi ho fatto una nuova installazione.   Preciso che ho la /home in partizione separata e non l'ho formattata.
<krabador> motore, allora , prova, sempre da terminale , LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<motore> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7568848/
<krabador> motore, sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<krabador>     sudo apt-get install libv4l-0:i386
<krabador> pastebin
<motore> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7568868/
<krabador> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<motore> fantastico funziona!!!
<krabador> motore, bene, adesso o lo lanci sempre cosi', oppure modifichi il lanciatore
<motore> praticamente mi hai fatto reinstallare compat.so che avevo nella versione a 32 bit?  modifico il lanciatore e via!
<motore> grazie!!!
<krabador> motore, allora sudo gedit /usr/share/applications/skype.desktop
<krabador> motore, e , al posto di Exec, metti Exec=sh -c 'LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype'
<krabador> salvi , e buon skype
<motore> ma c'è   "Exec=env PULSE_LATENCY_MSEC=60 skype %U" .... sostituisco tutto ?
<krabador> motore, non ti ho fatto reinstallare la versione che avevi, nella versione a 32bit, ti ho fatto proprio installare la versione a 32 bit, visto che c'era solo quella 64
<krabador> motore, si, sostituisci tutto
<krabador> motore, anche se puoi mettere env PULSE_LATENCY_MSEC=60 skype %U, dopo v4l1compat.so
<motore> ok perfetto, funziona benissimo.     avevo aperto una discussione sul forum per questo problema,  indico i comandi che mi hai fornito per casi simili?
<motore> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=554146
<krabador> motore, certo
<motore> grazie, il tuo aiuto è stato prezioso.
<krabador> motore, cita il canale irc
<motore> fatto... ma come si fa per postare i comandi? bisogna metterli tra i tags? quali?
<motore> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=554146
<motore> ok trovato.... domanda idiota.....
<krabador> motore, [code][/code]
<krabador> ma nell'editor completo trovi addirittura il pulsante
<krabador> devi mettere la riga che ti interessa, tra i 2 [code]
<motore> ok fatto fatto! grazie ancora, buona serata!
<gardello> ciao
#ubuntu-it 2015-05-25
<akis24> giorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<joshua91> ciao  vorrei  installare  un  file  tar.gz  ma  non  ci riesco  ho  gia'  scompattato  la  cartella
<joshua91> ???
<akis24> joshua91: non diamo supporto a file estranei ai repo ufficiali di ubuntu  prova a entrare su #ubuntu-it-chat
<recovery> Supporto buon giorno avrei necessita di installare una recovey chiamata scalpel per recupero dati in hd danneggiato mi potete dire come e' la procedura grazie
<Mr_Pan> !supporto | recovery
<ubot-it> recovery: il canale di supporto è #ubuntu-it
<akis24> recovery:  lo trovi nei repo ufficiali .. da synaptic o ubuntu software center  come preferisci
<recovery> ho provato ma non sono stato in grado di fare nulla non ho capito come fare se magari mi date i comandi da inserire nel terminale potrei velocizzare il tutto se possibile grazie
<recovery> diciamo sono user con studio 32bit ma non sono capace di usare e insatllare applicazioni mi trovo in difficolta' ad interpretare cosa fare grazie
<jester-> recovery: sudo apt-get install scalpel
<akis24> recovery: dal terminale  sudo apt-get install scalpel
<recovery> ok coipio e incollo grazie
<recovery> fatto attendo istruzioni supporto
<jester-> recovery: lo apri e lo usi una olta installato
<jester-> volta*
<recovery> dove e' istallato in quale cartella grazie
<jester-> recovery: guarda nei menu
<recovery> menu inteso come home o casa per intenderci ?
<jester-> recovery: se hai la barra a sinsitra pigi il logo in lato e digiti sccalpel nella ricerca
<jester-> recovery: hai presente winzoz?
<recovery> si presente supporeto
<jester-> recovery: ha un menu dal quale cerchi e carichi programmi, o no
<jester-> o fai con la forza del pensiero
<recovery> in alto a sinistra c'e' logo studio quello blu poi menu a tendina dove trovo tante cose vedo su accessori per caso ?
<recovery> c'e una lente ingrandimento cercato  scalpel ma non trova nulla
<Mr_Pan> webalice73
<recovery> tra le applicazioni non c'e' ho dato una occhiata nulla
<Mr_Pan> recovery, scalpel si avvia da terminale ... non ha interfaccia grafica
<recovery> supporto ho trovato scalpel nel menu ora coma lo installo grazie
<Mr_Pan> apri una finestra Terminale, digita scalpel e dai invio -... ti apparir
<Mr_Pan> ti apparirà la lista dei comandi di scalpel
<recovery> leggo scalpel is done
<jester-> recovery: lol
<recovery> Scalpel is done, files carved = 0, elapsed = 0 seconds.
<jester-> scalpel -h
<recovery> fatto copiato ora ?
<jester-> recovery:???
<jester-> vuoi un caffé? qualche bombolone?
<recovery> ho copiato nel terminale scalpel -h come suggerito e premuto invio
<jester-> Mr_Pan: capito l'antifona?
<Mr_Pan> jester-, si
<Mr_Pan> recovery, devi recuperare dei file cancellati  ?
<jester-> don't feed the troll
<recovery> ammetto di non saper usare il software
<recovery> si
<akis24> recovery: sudo scalpel  /dev/sda -o scalpel   creera' un cartella di nome scalpel  con tutti i file salvati   al posto di /dev/sda  metti  il tuo dispositivo .. sdb.. sdc
<akis24> recovery:  oppure usa ddrescue dotato di interfaccia grafica .. bon
<jester-> recovery: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RecuperoDati/Estrazione
<recovery> ERROR: The configuration file didn't specify any file types to carve.
<recovery> (If you're using the default configuration file, you'll have to
<recovery> uncomment some of the file types.)
<recovery> ERROR: The configuration file didn't specify any file types to carve.
<recovery> (If you're using the default configuration file, you'll have to
<Mr_Pan> autoflood lol...
<jester-> hihihi
<Mr_Pan> troenrà
<Mr_Pan>  tornerà  ?
<jester-> scuro
<jester-> sicuro
<Mr_Pan> appunto
<recovery> scusate ho perso linea internet credo
<recovery> possiamo riprovare
<Mr_Pan> recovery, se incolli troppe righe in poco tempo il bot ti butta fuoir
<recovery> capisco
<recovery> ok come procedo ora
<jester-> recovery: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RecuperoDati/Estrazione
<Mr_Pan> installa ddrescue che ha interfaccia grafica e via ... è più semplice
<Mr_Pan> recovery, e leggi laguida postata da jester-
<jester-> non esageriamo che leggere le guide fa perdere la vista
<recovery> sto eseguendo il copia e incolla ma nulla di piu'
<recovery> non ottengo risultati boh pallone piu' completo
<recovery> scusatemi ma abituato con xp che scarico e vado in eseguibile qui ho grosse difficolta
<D4V|DE> ciao a tutti
<D4V|DE> dopo l'avanzamento a 15.04 ho avuto problemi con kde 5.2 e l'ho rimosso del tutto, ora provando a reinstallarlo mi dice Alcuni pacchetti non possono essere installati. Questo può voler dire
<D4V|DE> che è stata richiesta una situazione impossibile oppure, se si sta
<D4V|DE> usando una distribuzione in sviluppo, che alcuni pacchetti richiesti
<D4V|DE> non sono ancora stati creati o sono stati rimossi da Incoming.
<giuseppe__> salve
<krabador> !ciao | giuseppe__
<ubot-it> giuseppe__: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<giuseppe__> Vorrei aggiornare il mio Ubuntu dalla versione 14.04 alla 15.04, ho un DVD originale del sistema 15.04, se faccio l'aggiornamento, facendo partire il disco da boot, perderò dati? O software installati nel sistema precedente?
<krabador> giuseppe__, l'aggiornamento , ti conviene farlo con pc connesso a rete
<giuseppe__> con lo stesso procedimento che ho detto io?
<giuseppe__> oppure come?
<krabador> giuseppe__, il pc che deve essere aggiornato, connesso a rete, esegue da terminale il comando  sudo do-release-upgrade
<krabador> e verrà aggiornato
<giuseppe__> mi dice che nessun rilascio è stato trovato+
<krabador> giuseppe__, è connesso ad internet, questo pc ?
<giuseppe__> certo
<krabador> giuseppe__, apri terminale
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<giuseppe__> fatto
<krabador> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> produrrà un link, incollalo qui
<giuseppe__> ok
<giuseppe__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11349693/
<krabador> giuseppe__, hai ppa, nel sistema
<krabador> uno di essi è anche offline
<giuseppe__> non so cos'è
<krabador> nel momento in cui è stato smanettato con ppa, che sono fonti esterne
<krabador> di software
<krabador> che avrai inserito , seguendo guide non ufficiali per installazione di software, non ti conviene fare il salto di versione
<giuseppe__> sarà stato mio figlio
<krabador> ma di fare il backup dei tuoi dati , e fare una nuova installazione
<sawyer91> salve
<krabador> purtroppo il salto di versione va ad avere problemi, nel momento in cui sono presenti ppa nel sistema
<krabador> giuseppe__, in ogni caso io personalmente te la sconsiglio come procedura
<giuseppe__> ok, posso effettuare il backup, ma se rifaccio l'installazione perderò i software e tutte le configurazioni ?
<krabador> è di logica comoda, ma ci mette quasi il doppio di una nuova installazione
<krabador> e possono esserci problemi durante il processo
<krabador> giuseppe__, allora, con il dvd della nuova versione , puoi seguire questa guida
<krabador> !ripristino | giuseppe__
<ubot-it> giuseppe__: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> in questo modo, verrà eseguita una installazione sopra la tua attuale, tramite il  dvd, senza che venghino toccati i tuoi dati
<krabador> qualche configurazione potrebbe andare perduta
<krabador> ma praticamente cio' che è nella /home/utente non viene toccato
<sawyer91> raga, che programma potrei usare per fare un backup delle impostazioni del sistema di ubuntu e dei programmi?
<krabador> sawyer91, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema
<sawyer91> thanks :)
<krabador> puoi dare uno sguardo a questa guida, che affronta il problema
<sawyer91> va bene:)
<sawyer91> un'altra domanda, che vedo ne stavate parlando piu su..in caso di avanzamento di versione..i ppa basta disattivarli o devo rimuovere anche i pacchetti installati da li tipo java di oracle e pipelight
<krabador> sawyer91, è assolutamente sconsigliato usare ppa, nel sistema , a prescindere
<krabador> l'avanzamento di versione, puo' avere problemi, anche in caso di customizzazioni di sistema , in assenza di ppa
<sawyer91> customizzazioni del tipo?
<krabador> i ppa, se chi li gestisce non si accorge ad esempio che i server sono down, impediscono la procedura di aggiornamento ordinario di sistema
<krabador> piu' tutti i rischi di sovrascrivere componenti di sistema, con la loro versione, in eventuale linea di dipendenza con il software che si intende installare
<krabador> se si vuole passare di versione, in un sistema con ppa, sarebbe il caso di disinstallare il sofware installato tramite il ppa, e ripristinare quanto sia stato sostituito da essi
<krabador> !ppa-purge
<ubot-it> Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<krabador> tramite questo
<krabador> per poi eseguire il salto di versione
<sawyer91> si conosco, grazie. ricevuto..altri accorgimenti da evitare? parlavi di customizzazioni del sistema
<krabador> modifiche pesanti all'ambiente grafico , eccetera
<sawyer91> tipo modifiche fatte con compiz settings ecc?
<krabador> installazione di temi
<krabador> anche
<sawyer91> capito
<sawyer91> ti ringrazio
<krabador> sawyer91, si fa prima ad installare di nuovo, dopo un bel backup dei propri dati
<sawyer91> ehh lo so, in passato ho fatto qualche avanzamento di versione, era piu il tempo passato a sistemare problemi qui e la che il resto
<krabador> non è scontato che dia problemi,intendiamoci, se l'utente non fa cose come di cui prima, puo' filare tutto liscio
<krabador> è che comunque scarica un giga e passa di roba
<krabador> per poi installarla
<krabador> in quel tempo uno ha reinstallato 3 volte
<sawyer91> eh concordo
<trippolillo> Salve, ho un problema con ubuntu/xubuntu: non riesco a capire come devo fare per integrare un client (appunto ubuntu/xubuntu) ad un dominio active direcotry c'è qualcuno ingrado di indicarmi delle      instruzioni aggiornate  ?
<krabador> trippolillo, https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba-ad-integration.html
<yad> ciao a tutti ! ho dei problemi con la connessione wi-fi dal mio laptop. sostanzialmente non riesco a connettermi alle reti wi fi.  alle volte si connette ma si sgancia dopo poco (ho provato diverse reti wi-fi quindi per la legge dei grandi numeri non è un problema di rete) oppure non vede proprio la rete wifi. per ora ho risolto connettendo il comp
<yad> uter alla rete con il cavo ethernet. potreste darmi una mano ?  non riesco a venire a capo di questo problema
<trippolillo> grazie, avevo letto ma questo mi pare non mi permette di utilizzare sul client linux gli utenti esistenti dell'Active directory (senza ricreare gli utenti in locale )
<trippolillo> .. in pratica dovrei poter utilizzare anche gli utenti del dominio per poter accedere anche alle macchine linux con i relativi permessi di rete
<krabador> trippolillo, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LikewiseOpen
<krabador> yad, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> yad, sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<krabador> yad, incolla qui il link risultante del secondo comando
<yad> ok
<yad> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11351799/
<krabador> yad, lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<yad> no lsb modules are avaible
<yad> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11351877/
<krabador> yad, dmesg | grep ath9k | pastebinit
<krabador> yad, dmesg | grep err | pastebinit
<krabador> yad, dmesg | grep ERR | pastebinit
<trippolillo> grazie krabador , do una lettura e faccio dei test
<yad> " si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<krabador> yad, tutti e 3 ?
<krabador> yad, dmesg | grep ath | pastebinit
<yad> no, al comando dmesg | grep err | pastebinit
<yad> mi esce questo link, scusami mi sono distratto
<krabador> yad, per favore, attenzione.
<yad> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11351940/
<EneaSuper> Salve, ho bisogno di assistenza con lubuntu
<Mr_Pan> !aiuto | EneaSuper
<ubot-it> EneaSuper: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<EneaSuper> Uso lubuntu 15.04 (sono novellino) e desidero sapere come posso gestire i profili, quindi poterne modificare il nome, la password, crearne di nuovi ecc. Ho cercato impostazioni e codici per terminale, ma niente da fare, non riesco
<Mr_Pan> EneaSuper, nella dashboard se scrivi utenti esce "utenti e gruppi" da li si posso no gestire totalmente i nuovi profili
<EneaSuper> Ho risolto, grazie infinite! ^_^
<renato72> salve a tutti qualcuno puo darmi una mano a risolvere un problema
<Mr_Pan> !qualcuno | renato72
<ubot-it> renato72: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<renato72> ok
<renato72> wna 3100 usb wireless netgear ho seguito la procedura la rileva ma non si connette
<Mr_Pan> renato72, che versione ubuntu stai utilizzando  ?
<renato72> l'ultima
<renato72> scusa 14.4 lts
<renato72> aspetto ?
<Mr_Pan> renato72, una volta messa la chiavetta wifi la rileva ... apri connessioni di rete ...
<Mr_Pan> e vediamo se ci riesce di configurar ela rete wireless
<renato72> ok
<renato72> pendo dalle tue labbra ....scusa dita
<Mr_Pan> renato72, hai aperto Connesisoni di rete ?
<renato72> si certo
<Mr_Pan> renato72, inserisci i parametri della rete a cui vuoi colelgarti
<renato72> scusa ... la rete con la lan attacata al modem funziona
<Mr_Pan> renato72, ma noi vogliamo avere la wifi giusto  ?
<renato72> rileva la chiavetta
<Mr_Pan> renato72, apri una finestra Terminale per favore
<renato72> mi cerca sempre la password il diamante lampeggi ma non si collega mai
<renato72> fatto
<Mr_Pan> renato72, scrivi sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Mr_Pan> dai invio e metti la password
<renato72> fatto
<cristian_c> renato72, ma la tua rete appare nella lista delle reti?
<renato72> si
<renato72> ho aperto il remoto se mi dite come fare vi faccio dare una sbirciatina
<Mr_Pan> renato72, nel terminale scrivi sudo lshw | grep Wireless | pastebinit
<renato72> fatto ha ridato un htpp
<cristian_c> posta il link
<Mr_Pan> perfetto copialo e incollalo qui
<renato72> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11353340/
<cristian_c> renato72, digita anche: rfkill list | pastebinit
<renato72> ridato si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto in chiusura
<Mr_Pan> renato72, controlla la sintassi ...
<renato72> la sintassi di quale stringa
<cristian_c> Mr_Pan, forse con pastebinit non viene dato il tempo, considerato che ci vuole un po' perché venga restituito un output con quel comando
<Mr_Pan> puo essere
<Mr_Pan>  a me lo fa ...
<renato72> vorrei seguirvi ma ho qualche piccola difficolta ....
<Mr_Pan> renato72, rfkill list | pastebinit
<renato72> mi dispiace ha ridato la stessa di prima
<Mr_Pan> dai solo rfkill list
<renato72> ok
<Mr_Pan> copia e incolla il risultato qui http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<cristian_c> renato72, decisamente, rfkill list non da il risultato che hai postato
<renato72> niente solo il nome del mio pc
<cristian_c> renato72, quindi posta il link riferito al comando
<renato72> ridato questo nessun htpp renato@renato-Aspire-SA85-AP-S285:~$ rfkill list
<renato72> renato@renato-Aspire-SA85-AP-S285:~$
<cristian_c> mmmm
<cristian_c> renato72, la wifi è collegata?
<renato72> si
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> renato72, digita: lshw -C network
<cristian_c> renato72, incolla il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | renato72
<ubot-it> renato72: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<renato72> vi è arrivato ?
<Mr_Pan> renato72, cosa  ?
<Mr_Pan> hai copiaincollato su pate devi passarci il link http ...
<Mr_Pan> *paste
<cristian_c> renato72, hai incollato il risultato su pastebin?
<renato72> si ma devo mettere il mio nick o il vostro
<cristian_c> renato72, il tuo, ovviamente
<renato72> fatto
<cristian_c> renato72, ora premi paste e posta il link della pagina
<renato72> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11353575/
<cristian_c>        configuration: broadcast=yes driver=ndiswrapper+bcmn43xx32
<cristian_c> renato72, sembra non ci sia nessun adattatore collegato
<cristian_c> renato72, digita: lspci -k
<renato72> fisicamente ci sta
<cristian_c> renato72, e: lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> renato72, incolla i risultati dei comandi su pastebin
<cristian_c> renato72, allora non hai incollato tutto
<renato72> dopo che ho incollato ispci -k mi parte la rilevazione del software netgear
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> renato72, no, restituisce informazioni
<cristian_c> renato72, ma tu incolla pure il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<renato72> si infatti e partito il software netgear
<Mr_Pan> ma quale software netgear ...
<renato72> per la rilevazione del dispositivo wireless
<cristian_c> lol
<Mr_Pan> renato72, no non può essere
<renato72> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11353759/
<renato72> ti dico di si
<renato72> parte con wine
<cristian_c> renato72, non servirà a molto, comunque
<cristian_c> renato72, all'output manca il primo pezzo
<cristian_c> Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0846:9020 NetGear, Inc. WNA3100(v1) Wireless-N 300 [Broadcom BCM43231]
<cristian_c> renato72, però non hai tutti i torti
<cristian_c>     |__ Port 8: Dev 5, If 0, Class=Vendor Specific Class, Driver=ndiswrapper, 480M
<cristian_c> tecnicamente, hai installato i driver di windows
<Mr_Pan> si
<cristian_c> tramite il software ndiswrapper
<cristian_c> che usciva anche prima con lshw
<widecurio64> ciao a tutti, vorrei aggiornare il mio kubuntu 14.10 a 15.04, ma non me lo fa fare.
<Mr_Pan> widecurio64, in che senso non te lo fa fare?
<widecurio64> mi da errore
<Mr_Pan> widecurio64, quale errore ....
<renato72> ve dic evo io
<cristian_c> renato72, ok, ma intanto non ti connetti
<Mr_Pan> cristian_c, però l'adattatore è installato e riconosciuto
<renato72> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11353836/
<renato72> si
<cristian_c> !broadcom
<ubot-it> Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<cristian_c> Mr_Pan, sì, ma se non si connette
<widecurio64> non riesce ad impostare i nuovi canali se non sbaglio
<renato72> spunta sempre la finestra di autenticazione della password ma non si connette mai
<cristian_c> renato72, pc veramente vecchiotto
<renato72> dai non mi mortificare
<renato72> proprio oggi ne parlavo di acquistarne uno nuovo
<cristian_c> renato72, beh, e sarebbe una buona idea, tra l'altro
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> widecurio64, come esegui l'aggiornamento?
<widecurio64> me lo ha chiesto nel gestore aggiornamenti
<renato72> quindi devo seguire la procedura postata prima Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom
<widecurio64> comunque penso che sia meglio reinstallarlo, ma c'è modo di lasciare i file?
<gabriele88> ciao
<cristian_c> renato72, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2221251
<cristian_c> widecurio64, hai la home separata?
<cristian_c> gabriele88, ciao
<cristian_c> renato72, nella pagina wiki linkata prima, è scritto: Le scheda non supportate dai driver dovranno necessariamente far affidamento su Ndiswrapper per usare i driver closed source di Windows.
<cristian_c> renato72, quindi sei tra gli sfortunati possessori di una scheda wifi non presente nella lista :P
<widecurio64> aspe, cosa intendi per home?
<cristian_c> widecurio64, la tua home utente
<cristian_c> widecurio64, ls /home
<gabriele88> avrei bisogno di un aiuto: ho la schermata del desktop senza barre degli strumenti e non riesco ad accedere a nulla, come posso risolvere?
<Mr_Pan> !ciao | renato72
<ubot-it> renato72: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Mr_Pan> !ciao | gabriele88
<ubot-it> gabriele88: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<cristian_c> Mr_Pan, -,-
<cristian_c> gabriele88, contestualizza
<gabriele88> cioè?
<renato72> almeno mi avetre fatto mettere il cuore in pace con sto adattatore wireless
<widecurio64> mi mette solo il mio nome
<renato72> grazie veramente siete in gamba
<cristian_c> renato72, altrimenti , ho trovato questa: http://askubuntu.com/questions/284350/ndiswrapper-netgear-n300-still-not-working
<cristian_c> renato72, nel senso, te ne sei scelto uno problematico
<renato72> me lo hanno dato con il modem ....
<cristian_c> !dettagli | gabriele88
<ubot-it> gabriele88: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<cristian_c> renato72, ahhh
<cristian_c> renato72, pure l'adattatore sembra vecchiotto, ma posso sbagliarmi
<cristian_c> widecurio64, quindi è la tua home utente
<widecurio64> si
<cristian_c> widecurio64, è in partizione separata?
<renato72> sono due ho tre anni che lo uso il modem
<cristian_c> widecurio64, ma sopratutto, puoi postare la schermata con l'errore?
<widecurio64> no, la stessa di sistema
<gabriele88> io uso ubuntu, se non erro ho la terzultima versione. quando avvio il pc arrivo nella schermata della home, cioè il desktop che normalmente ha una barra degli strumenti in alto e un launcher a  sinistra. praticamente mi compare solo lo sfondo del desktop e il cursore del mouse. non riesco ad avviare nessun programma. come posso risolvere questo pro
<gabriele88> blema?
<cristian_c> renato72, no privato
<renato72> ok scusa
<cristian_c> renato72, ma se vuoi, puoi seguire le indicazioni sul topic di ubuntuforums che ho linkato, nel quale sono riusciti a farla funzionare
<cristian_c> per i più coraggiosi :D
<renato72> a volte mi sembrano un po esose queste cose per i mie limiti
<cristian_c> gabriele88, da quanto tempo si verifica questo problema?
<gabriele88> da poche ore, da questa mattina
<cristian_c> renato72, appunto, è meglio se rimandi eventualmente la cosa
<cristian_c> renato72, procurandoti un altro adattatore sicuramente supportato
<renato72> ecco infatti ne compro un altra
<cristian_c> o un pc con wifi integrato :D
<renato72> consiglio spassionato per l'acquisto ??
<cristian_c> renato72, se ne compri un'altra, prima di comprarla, verifica che quella da te scelta funzioni semplicemente collegandola
<cristian_c> senza smanettare
<renato72> infatti
<cristian_c> insomma, punta su schede compatibili con linux
<renato72> lo faro sicuramente
<cristian_c> gabriele88, quindi hai avuto sempre il problema dopo aver installato?
<renato72> grazie nuovamente ... io vado alla prossima
<gabriele88> cristian_c, dopo aver installato cosa?
<cristian_c> renato72, di niente
<cristian_c> gabriele88, ubuntu
<gabriele88> no, uso ubuntu dal 2011 e non ho mai avuto questo problema
<cristian_c> gabriele88, ieri andava?
<gabriele88> si si, era normale fino a ieri
<cristian_c> gabriele88, hai fatto qualcosa tra ieri e oggi?
<gabriele88> no, perchè l'ho usato ieri sera, poi ho spento, e stamattina mi è spuntato così
<cristian_c> gabriele88, apri un terminale
<gabriele88> si
<gabriele88> e cosa scrivo sul terminale?
<cristian_c> gabriele88, sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> !paste | gabriele88
<ubot-it> gabriele88: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gabriele88> dopo aver scritto sudo apt-get update cosa dovrebbe accadere?
<cristian_c> gabriele88, ma l'hai digitato?
<gabriele88> no. per aprire  devo chiudere la chat, magari lo faccio e dopo vi dico cosa è accaduto
<cristian_c> gabriele88, non devi chiudere la chat
<Mr_Pan> multitasking questo sconosciuto......
<cristian_c> gabriele88, puoi tranquillamente aprire un terminale e digitare il comando
<gabriele88> per aprire un terminale devo creare una cartella nel desktop, aprirla, e da lì nella barra della ricerca file scrivere terminale ecc. ma per andare nel desktop devo chiudere questa finestra web con 'alt F4', proprio a causa di questo problema che ho
<cristian_c> gabriele88, assolutamente no
<cristian_c> perché una cartella?
<cristian_c> gabriele88, se non hai la dash, ti basta premere ctrl+alt+t
<gabriele88> ah perfetto
<cristian_c> gabriele88, tra l'altro esiste anche alt+tab per fare lo sitch tra le finestre aperte
<cristian_c> *switch
<gabriele88> no niente, non funziona nessuno di questi
<cristian_c> gabriele88, non è possibile
<cristian_c> ctrl+alt+t funziona sicuramente
<gabriele88> niente da fare
<cristian_c> se hai il browser aperto, funzionerà anche l'apertura del terminale
<cristian_c> gabriele88, e come hai aperto il browser?
<Samon> Salve, ho reinstallato ubuntu 14.04 e in seguito ho accettato l'avanzamento alla 15.04. Sapevo che sarebbe stata lenta ma é 3 ore che continua ad essere nel passaggio delle installazioni. Quanto dura l'avanzamento di versione?
<gabriele88> l'ho aperto così: ho creato una cartella in desktop, l'ho aperta, sono andato nei file, ho preso una immagine e l'ho aperta con firefox (era nelle opzioni della tendina tasto destro)
<cristian_c> Samon, si è bloccata in un particolare punto?
<cristian_c> gabriele88, come hai fatto a creare tale cartella?
<gabriele88> tasto destro su desktop - crea nuova cartella
<cristian_c> gabriele88, 'andato nei file'?
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<Samon> continua a caricare sulle nuove impostazioni (il passaggio precedente a pulizia-e riavvio di sistema).
<cristian_c> gabriele88, allora, se fai testo destro sul desktop, cosa ottieni?
<cristian_c> Samon, puoi postare una schermata per essere più chiaro?
<cristian_c> *tasto
<gabriele88> cristian_c , ottengo la tendina con 3-4 voci, di cui la prima è 'crea cartella'
<cristian_c> gabriele88, e le altre?
<cristian_c> gabriele88, possibile trucco: se premi contemporaneamente tasto sinistro e destro, si apre un ulteriore menù?
<gabriele88> cristian_c: ottengo 'cambia sfondo scrivania', 'crea nuovo documento'
<cristian_c> gabriele88, da quel che ho capito , il mouse funziona e la tastiera no
<cristian_c> sul desktop
<gabriele88> cristian_c: la tastiera funziona anche
<cristian_c> sul desktop
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> gabriele88, possibile trucco: se premi contemporaneamente tasto sinistro e destro, si apre un ulteriore menù?
<Samon> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/z3HeWgNOQZ6psybAUHAv
<gabriele88> cristian_c, per provare questa cosa dovrei andare sul desktop e per andare sul desktop devo chiudere questa finestra web con 'alt F4'
<gabriele88> quindi farei così. vado sul terminale e scrivo come hai detto
<cristian_c> gabriele88, no, non chiuderla
<cristian_c> lasciala aperta
<gabriele88> e non ho come fare se non la chiudo
<cristian_c> gabriele88, la ridimensioni
<cristian_c> la sposti, quello che ti pare
<cristian_c> ma non chiuderla
<gabriele88> non posso andare da nessuna parte, non posso ridimensionarla perchè manca la barra degli strumenti, non posso neanche chiuderla se non con 'alt F4'
<cristian_c> Samon, interessante, in francese
<cristian_c> gabriele88, ah, manca la barra del titolo in firefox?
<gabriele88> si
<cristian_c> uhm
<gabriele88> sia in firefox che in qualsiasi altra cosa, desktop compreso
<Samon> scusa, abito in Svizzera e ho il pc impostato in fr
<Samon> é da piu' di 3 ore che é sulle installazioni
<Samon> mi sembra assurdo che sia cosi lento
<Samon> se forzo l'uscita comprometto il sistema
<cristian_c> gabriele88, trovato
<cristian_c> gabriele88, mmm, no, ok, allora chiudi la chat
<cristian_c> e digita nel terminale
<gabriele88> mi puoi riscrivere cosa devo scrivere nel terminale?
<cristian_c> Samon, come sei collegato alla rete?
<cristian_c> gabriele88, sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> gabriele88, e salva il contenuto da qualche parte
<cristian_c> o meglio , postalo su pastebin
<gabriele88> ok ci provo, grazie, a dopo
<cristian_c> Samon, mmm, ho tradotto male
<Samon> adsl, avevo reinstallato la 14.04 perché avevo problemi di wifi (mi richiedeva continuamente la password, la reinserivo e mi rimandava la richiesta). Tra l'altro persino dopo reinstallazione il wifi continua a non funzionare ed é sparita l'icona. Speravo che con l'avanzamento alla 15.04 si risolvesse e invece si é impallato...
<Samon> la wifi funzionava sino a questo pomeriggio
<Samon> si era bloccata di colpo
<Samon> posso bloccare l'avanzamento?
<Samon> ho controllato la versione attuale sul terminale ed é la 15.04
<cristian_c> Samon, sembra che si sia bloccato all'installazione degli aggiornamenti
<Samon> si
<Samon> cosa posso fare?
<cristian_c> Samon, io controllerei lo switch del wifi
<cristian_c> Samon, è un portatile?
<Samon> si
<Samon> sony vaio
<cristian_c> Samon, si è bloccato durante l'avanzamento?
<Samon> non ha lo switch
<Samon> no
<cristian_c> Samon, aspetta, intendo il pulsante
<cristian_c> Samon, quando si è bloccato?
<Samon> si non ce l'ha, nel mio vecchio vaio c'era
<cristian_c> Samon, deve averlo per forza
<cristian_c> Samon, modello di vaio
<Samon> SVF152C29M
<gabriele88> cristian_c
<gabriele88> ho fatto quanto mi hai detto
<gabriele88> dove incollo il testo?
<cristian_c> Samon, un attimo
<cristian_c> gabriele88, su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gabriele88> fatto
<cristian_c> posta il link
<gabriele88> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11354698/
<cristian_c> gabriele88, non l'hai postato tutto
<gabriele88> impossibile, ho fatto copia incolla
<gabriele88> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11354698/
<cristian_c> Samon, puoi postare una foto della tua tastiera?
<Samon> L'avanzamento del sistema l'ha fatto perché da terminale mi da: Description: Ubuntu 15.04
<Samon> pero' non arriva a conclusione. La linea internet non si é bloccata durante l'installazione.Ho letto sul web che l'avanzamento si puo' fare solo dalla 14.10 e io avevo su la 14.04, ma l'avevo letto dopo.
<cristian_c> gabriele88, però è incompleto
<cristian_c> non aveva finito
<gabriele88> ah
<cristian_c> Samon, e come hai fatto ad avanzare alla 15.04?
<Samon> ho lo stesso problema del tizio
<Samon> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=596965
<gabriele88> e non andava più avanti, dovevo aspettare ancora?
<cristian_c> lui aveva 14.10?
<cristian_c> gabriele88, sì
<cristian_c> *lui aveva 14.10.
<gabriele88> rifaccio tutto e riposto
<gabriele88> a dopo
<Samon> si, io non so come ho fatto. A installazione avvenuta (reinstallato la 14.04) mi é apparso un messaggio avvisandomi della nuova versione di sistema e ho ciccato su esegui
<Samon> é partito ed é andato tutto bene sino a quando non si é impallato sugli aggiornamenti
<Samon> é li da quasi 4 ore oramai
<cristian_c> Samon, sicuro 15.04?
<Samon> ma si
<cristian_c> Samon, perché gli avanzamenti avvengono sempre per step intermedi
<Samon> c'é un modo per visualizzare la versione precedente?
<cristian_c> per le lts da lts a lts successiva
<cristian_c> Samon, visualizzare?
<Samon> si da terminale per vedere se avevo installato la 14.04 o la 10. Io sul cd ho su scritto 14.04
<cristian_c> Samon, lsb_release -a
<Samon> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/K4xvsXM7S26HObz2wlRz
<gabriele88> rieccomi
<cristian_c> Samon, 15.04
<gabriele88> cristian_c mi puoi rilinkare l'indirizzo dove incollare il testo per favore?
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gabriele88> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11354971/
<cristian_c> ora sì
<gabriele88> ok
<Samon> si te l'ho detto prima che l'avanzamento é riuscito perché avevo verificato in precedenza sul terminale; il problema é che non si completa e non posso riavviare
<Samon> se clicco sugli aggiornamenti mi dice che non puo' verificare aggiornamento alcuno se non vi é stabilita una versione di sistema
<Samon> se vado sulle applicazioni non mi fa installare nulla
<Samon> posso solo navigare in internet
<Samon> se facessi sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<gabriele88> cristian_c puoi dirmi qualcosa dai dati che ho incollato?
<gabriele88> io non so che fare
<Samon> Cristian provo a forzare la chiusura e se non su riavvia reinstallo nuovamente da cd la versione 14.04
<Samon> grazie
<Samon> se va male mi tocca ribussare alla tua porta;)
<cristian_c> eccomi
<cristian_c> gabriele88, stavo guardando
<gabriele88> si
<cristian_c> gabriele88, l'output mi sembra a posto
<cristian_c> gabriele88, che scheda grafica utilizzi?
<cristian_c> 15.04?
<gabriele88> non so dirtelo
<gabriele88> non è 15.04 però
<cristian_c> gabriele88, quale?
<gabriele88> purtroppo non lo so
<cristian_c> gabriele88, non sai quale ubuntu hai installato?
<gabriele88> no, non ricordo, so dirti che ho installato la versione del giugno 2013
<gabriele88> o forse 2014
<gabriele88> ti direi una stupidaggine
<cristian_c> allora
<cristian_c> gabriele88, stupidamente, avevo la risposta a portata di mano
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> trusty
<gabriele88> ah meglio
<gabriele88> ;)
<cristian_c> !trusty
<ubot-it> Trusty Tahr: http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/ | Kubuntu 14.04 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/14.04/release/ |  È preferibile usare i torrent | Problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<cristian_c> gabriele88, puoi dirmi se hai fatto cose particolari tipo installare driver video?
<gabriele88> no no
<gabriele88> assolutamente
<cristian_c> la situazione mi sembra abbastanza strana
<gabriele88> anche a me
<cristian_c> che dalla notte al mattino spariscono varie cose sul desktop
<gabriele88> a me sembra tutto ok, solo che non ho più il launcher e le barre degli strumenti, nè sul desktop nè in qualsiasi altra finestra
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/202752/unity-top-bar-side-bar-and-window-decorations-missing-after-upgrade-to-12-10
<gabriele88> qual è un modo per reinstallare queste cose?
<cristian_c> beh, dipende anche dal motivo per cui sono sparite
<gabriele88> se io installo l'ultima versione di ubuntu dovrei risolvere?
<cristian_c> gabriele88, di quale pc si tratta?
<cristian_c> gabriele88 scusa, ma hai detto che funzionava fino a ieri
<cristian_c> non c'entra la versione
<cristian_c> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2236507
<gabriele88> eeepc 1011 px
<gabriele88> è il modello del pc
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> gabriele88, con unity? O.o
<cristian_c> gabriele88, ti consiglio qualcosa di più leggero
<gabriele88> si
<cristian_c> Intel® Atom™ N455/N570 Processor
<cristian_c> 1GB/2GB ( Maximum 2GB )
<cristian_c> gabriele88, probabilmente si tratta di una scheda grafica problematica
<cristian_c> gabriele88, una domanda
<cristian_c> l'hai usato in questi mesi o l'hai ripreso in mano dopo vario tempo?
<gabriele88> usato ogni giorno
<cristian_c> anche gli aggiornamenti di sistema li fai regolarmente?
<gabriele88> si
<cristian_c> gabriele88, a questo punto fai una cosa
<cristian_c> già che ci sei
<cristian_c> gabriele88, avvia una live, fai un backup dei dati
<cristian_c> anzi
<cristian_c> gabriele88, scarica una live di xubuntu/lubuntu 15.04
<cristian_c> fai un backup dei dati
<cristian_c> e la installi al posto della 14.04 con unity
<gabriele88> e questo vorrei fare
<gabriele88> ah la 14.04
<cristian_c> gabriele88, beh, non è difficile
<cristian_c> gabriele88, ci guadagni in leggerezza
<gabriele88> non 15.04?
<cristian_c> unity non è fatto per i vecchi netbook di certo
<cristian_c> gabriele88, non so come hai fatto a utilizzarlo sull'eeepc in tutto questo tempo :P
<cristian_c> gabriele88, scarica xubuntu o lubuntu 15.04
<gabriele88> si
<gabriele88> e lo installo
<cristian_c> gabriele88, sono entrambe più leggere, ma xubuntu è un po' più completa
<cristian_c> lubuntu è per pc veramente vecchi
<cristian_c> o di scarse prestazioni
<gabriele88> mm ok
<cristian_c> così alleggerisci il sistema e risolvi il problema che hai segnalato
<cristian_c> in un colpo solo
<cristian_c> gabriele88, il backup puoi farlo direttamente dalla live della 15.04
<gabriele88> ok
<cristian_c> gabriele88, invece di 'installa', scegli 'prova *buntu senza installarlo' nel menù di boot
<cristian_c> dalla live stessa puoi successivamente installare
<gabriele88> questo prima o dopo averlo scaricato?
<cristian_c> gabriele88, ovviamente dopo
<cristian_c> gabriele88, scarica la .iso della 15.04, masterizzala su dvd
<cristian_c> se il netbook non ha dvd, crea una usb
<cristian_c> con
<cristian_c> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<cristian_c> gabriele88, fatto questo, imposta il boot da dvd o usb
<cristian_c> e scegli 'prova ubuntu senza installarlo'
<gabriele88> ok
<cristian_c> una volta sul desktop fai backup su disco esterno
<cristian_c> e infine installa *buntu su hard disk, con la solita procedura
<cristian_c> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<gabriele88> che casino :)
<cristian_c> gabriele88, beh, no
<cristian_c> è più difficile a dire che a fare
<gabriele88> infatti :)
<gabriele88> io esco, ti ringrazio tantissimo per le indicazioni
<gabriele88> spero di risolvere
<gabriele88> dovrei farcela
<beccaccino95> ciao ragazzi! potreste aiutarmi a risolvere un problema con ubuntu di un mio amico?
<Carlin0> esponi il problema beccaccino95 e se qualcuno sa e ha voglia risponde
<beccaccino95> son sicuro che è una cavolata, ma sia io che lui siamo un pò sdatti col computer.... praticamente dopo aver installato ubuntu 14 la grafica è troppo zoomata, rendendo inutilizzabile l'intrfaccia grafica... la cosa strana è che sul mio pc invece si visualizza tutto perfettamente
<cristian_c> beccaccino95, non puoi far entrare direttamente il tuo amico qui?
<beccaccino95> in questo momento no purtroppo...
<beccaccino95> esiste un comando da terminale per ridurre lo zoom?
<cristian_c> beccaccino95, non è lo zoom
<cristian_c> è la risoluzione
<beccaccino95> ok
<beccaccino95> e come si potrebbe risolvere?
<cristian_c> beccaccino95, per esempio, dicendo di quale pc si tratta
<beccaccino95> scusami, hai ragione XD ... è un asus K50IJ-C1 15.6 Inch Latop su cui era montato windows 7
<beccaccino95> anzi no, scusate
<beccaccino95> è un Asus X5DC
<Carlin0> forse è meglio che dici al tuo amico di venire
<cristian_c> Intel Celeron 220
<cristian_c> beccaccino95, puoi aprire un  terminale?
<beccaccino95> si
<cristian_c> beccaccino95, digita: lspci -k
<cristian_c> beccaccino95, incolla il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | beccaccino95
<ubot-it> beccaccino95: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<beccaccino95> ma dal mio? perche' il problema è sul pc di questo mio amico, pero' inutilizzabile per la sbagiata risoluzione
<beccaccino95> comunque quel comando non mi da niente
<beccaccino95> 'Ispci -k'
<Carlin0> non I ma l
<Carlin0> ma non sul tuo pc su quello del tuo amico
<Carlin0> per questo ti ho detto : <Carlin0> forse è meglio che dici al tuo amico di venire
<cristian_c> beccaccino95, non hai quel pc davanti?
<cristian_c> beccaccino95, è una elle
<beccaccino95> hahaha ok ... son proprio una frana in informatica, per fortuna faccio chimica... comunque non ce l'ho davanti, forse è meglio se  per stasera esco e rientro domani, con il computer davanti...
<cristian_c> beccaccino95, perfetto
<beccaccino95> :)
<pietro> buonasera a tutti, vi cntatta perchè ho un problema con ubuntu 14.04 lts
<krabador> ciao pietro , descrivi il problema, il canale ha un log, in questo modo puoi rendere consultabile il problema ad altri utenti
<pietro> allora il pc è dotato di: processore AMD E1-2100 APU with Radeon(TM) HD Graphics × 2 e come grafica monta AMD Radeon HD 8210
<pietro> il problema sussiste nella lentezza del sistema in generale (lag durante il caricamento delle pagine),
<krabador> quanta ram ha il sistema?
<pietro> dovrebbe avere 2gb, in ogni caso è un 64 bit
<krabador> pietro, apri un terminale, digita software-properties-gtk
<krabador> dai invio
<krabador> si aprirà una finestra, controlla l'ultima tab a destra
<pietro> sono presenti driver grafici, e per l'appunto è questo il vero problema
<krabador> seleziona il proprietario testato
<krabador> fai fare, riavvia
<pietro> nel senso che qui dice che sto usando driver alternativi
<pietro> ci sono 2 opzioni: ripristina o applica modifiche
<krabador> si,di base il sistema usa quelli open
<krabador> pietro, hai selezionato il "proprietario testato" ?
#ubuntu-it 2015-05-26
<pietro> ho selezionato il driver adm graphics accelerators (proprietario), "testato" non compare
<krabador> pietro, quante di quelle opzioni hai?
<krabador> pietro, premi il tasto stamp
<krabador> in questo modo fai uno screenshot
<krabador> !image | pietro
<ubot-it> pietro: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> mandalo qui, su imgur
<krabador> incolla qui il link
<pietro> ok, un attimo
<pietro> https://imgur.com/edit
<pietro> ugualmente, pur avendo il driver prprietario il lag persiste
<krabador> pietro, devi caricare l'immagine che hai fatto con il tasto stamp
<krabador> sul sito
<krabador> ed incollare il link della foto caricata
<pietro> http://imgur.com/4VtzKXF
<pietro> adesso va bene?
<krabador> ok, il sistema deve essere riavviato
<krabador> per usare il driver
<pietro> quest driver lo usavo anche prima, ripeto, fa ugualmente andare il pc ed il sitema lento
<krabador> pietro, "nel senso che qui dice che sto usando driver alternativi"
<krabador> non mi sembra che tu abbia detto di star usando quel driver
<BradBnD> Scusate se mi intrometto,ma che problema c'e ? ( non ho aperto i link)
<pietro> perchè per l'appunto il driver che sto usando mi dice che è alternativo
<krabador> pietro, se hai 2 gb ram, considera che nel tuo sistema, la scheda grafica usa la ram di sistema
<BradBnD> non usa la  ram grafica scusa ?
<krabador> e unity, l'ambiente grafico di ubuntu, è abbastanza pesante, per quel tipo di hardware
<krabador> BradBnD, se proprio devi intrometterti , fa le domande giuste
<BradBnD> Pardon. ewe
<pietro> se installassi la versione 12.04 lts, andrebbe meglio?
<krabador> BradBnD, allora, ubuntu 15.04 ha un kernel successivo a quello della 14.04 , che è stato evoluto, sul fronte del supporto alle schede video amd/ati
<krabador> pietro, ^
<krabador> BradBnD, sorry
<krabador> pietro, scarica una iso di 15.04, mandala in boot , ma in sessione live
<BradBnD> No problem krabador
<krabador> ovvero con l'opzione "prova ubuntu"
<pietro> quindi mi consigli di insallare la 15.04 da pen drive?
<krabador> vedi se ti sembra che vada meglii
<krabador> meglio
<krabador> altrimenti, con quel quantitativo di ram, e quel tipo di cpu/gpu, puoi provare la derivata xubuntu
<BradBnD> afk
<pietro> ok, i driver, una volta installato tutto sono già presenti?
<krabador> pietro, i proprietari devi sempre installarli a man o
<krabador> in ubuntu, in default vengono sempre usati quelli open, è a loro che si da la precedenza
<pietro> quindi devo mettere mano sui repository
<krabador> no
<krabador> semplicemente lo installi caricando la stessa schermata di prima
<pietro> ok
<pietro> ti ringrazio, faccio sapere come è andata
<pietro> ^^
<krabador> ci mancherebbe
<krabador> per supporto, torna sempre qui
<pietro> grazie mille ancora
<krabador> di niente
<krabador> BradBnD, benvenuto nel canale irc ufficiale di supporto ad ubuntu
<BradBnD> Grazie mille krabador . :D
<PeppeSR> salve
<PeppeSR> avrei la necessità di impostre una VPN
<PeppeSR> in maniera tale che possa sia essere connesso alla vpn che ad internet
<PeppeSR> potete aiutarmi?
<bongio> salve non riesco a fare gli aggiornamenti perchè non ho più spazio sul disco, cosa devo fare???
<Carlin0> bongio, che ubuntu hai ?
<bongio> 14.04    32 bit
<Carlin0> bongio, inizia a dare al terminale → sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get autoremove
<Carlin0> poi bongio dai → dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<Carlin0> e metti il risultato nel pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste | bongio
<ubot-it> bongio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<bongio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11366747/
<Carlin0> bongio, il risultato del secondo comando
<Carlin0> dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<bongio> cosa devo scrivere???
<Carlin0> dai questo comando  e metti il risultato nnel pastebin
<Carlin0> dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<bongio> devo scrivere testuale : dpkg -l | grep linux-image  ?
<Carlin0> nel terminale si
<bongio> ok
<bongio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11366791/
<Carlin0> bongio, incolla qui il risultato di uname -a
<bongio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11366823/
<Carlin0> bongio, apri questa pagina http://pastie.org/10207682 e incolla il comando che trovi nel terminale
<Carlin0> bongio, dimmi quando ha finito
<bongio> qual è il comando che trovo nel terminale?
<Carlin0> il comando lo trovi nel link che ti ho postato
<Carlin0> lo copi da li e lo incolli nel terminale
<Carlin0> quando ha finito di lavorar eme lo dici
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<sacarde> ciao
<Carlin0> bongio, ha finito ??
<bongio> non ancora
<Carlin0> mazza ...
<Carlin0> hai un pc vecchiotto quindi
<bongio> ecco   http://paste.ubuntu.com/11367061/
<Carlin0> ok bongio ora dpkg -l | grep linux-headers
<Carlin0> bongio, ?
<bongio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11367156/
<Carlin0> ci credo che non avevi + spazio...
<Carlin0> un attimo che ti preparo...
<bongio> grazie mille
<Carlin0> bongio, come prima http://pastie.org/10207722
<bongio> ok
<Carlin0> dovrebbe fare un po + in fretta stavolta
<jester-> basterebbe fare sudo apt-get autoremvoe e si tiene solo gli ultimi 2 kernel
<Carlin0> jester-, ma ha anche un kernel mal installato
<Carlin0> perchè non aveva + spazio
<jester-> che strano
<Carlin0> l'ultimo ...
<Carlin0> dopo questo da un apt-get -f e sistema
<bongio> mi si è piantato
<bongio> devo provare a chiudere e riaprire il terminalke
<Carlin0> nu
<bongio> e ridare il comando?
<Carlin0> fai ctrl +c
<Carlin0> e ridai il comando
<bongio> mi da questa schifezza http://paste.ubuntu.com/11367423/
<Carlin0> bongio, dai sudo apt-get -f install
<bongio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11367491/
<Carlin0> bongio, sbagli a copiare i comandi
<Carlin0> sudo apt-get -f install
<bongio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11367506/
<Carlin0> bongio, sudo apt-get autoremove
<bongio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11367552/
<Carlin0> riprova con questo bongio http://pastie.org/10207722
<bongio> ok
<Joshua91> ciao  come  tolgo  il  login  automatico su lubuntu?
<Carlin0> devo andare bongio cmq in linea di massima un po di spazio l'hai guadagnato
<Carlin0> alla prossima :o)
<glpiana> ola
<Joshua91> glpiana: posso chiederti  una  cosa? come  lo  tolgo  il  login automatico  su lubuntu?
<glpiana> Joshua91, anzitutto vediamo che manager del login utilizzi. scrivi in un terminale: ps aux | grep lightdm
<glpiana> !paste | Joshua91
<ubot-it> Joshua91: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Joshua91> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11367693/
<bongio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11367714/
<bongio> no Carlin0 dove sei???
<glpiana> Joshua91, scrivi: cat  /etc/lxdm/default.conf | grep autologin
<glpiana> Joshua91, dovrebbe darti tre righe di cui una è # autologin=dgod
<Joshua91> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11367731/
<glpiana> Joshua91, quindi da lì hai già provato e non va
<bongio> scusa @ubot-it io sono a posto così ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/11367735/
<bongio> o chiunque altro sappia qualcosa
<Joshua91> glpiana: non  so come rimetterlo  questo  e'  il problema
<Joshua91> glpiana: sono  un  principiante
<glpiana> Joshua91, ah ecco, hai messo l'auto login e vuoi toglierlo
<Joshua91> glpiana: esatto
<glpiana> Joshua91, scrivi: sudo leafpad /etc/lxdm/default.conf
<glpiana> Joshua91, cerca la riga con autologin = alessio e aggiungi un # davanti alla riga. salva
<Joshua91> glpiana:  cioe'  #autologin  giusto?
<glpiana> Joshua91, sì, meglio se metti uno spazio tra  # e autologin
<carmelita> In alto a destra mi appare un cerchio rosso con un "meno" bianco all'interno (tipo il segnale stradale di divieto di transito). Il computer si è rallentato moltissimo e non funziona correttamente. Aiutooooo !!!
<glpiana> carmelita, apri un terminale
<carmelita> terminale aperto
<glpiana> carmelita, scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> carmelita, ti chiede la password, scrivila anche se non la vedi
<glpiana> !paste | carmelita
<ubot-it> carmelita: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jacomp> Salve ragazzi. è un po' di tempo che cerco di installare i drivers della scheda drafica nvidia sul mio pc senza troppo successo
<jacomp> ho seguito diverse guide sul web ma..niente
<cristian_c> jacomp, quale scheda grafica?
<cristian_c> e quale ubuntu
<jacomp> io ho una geforce 820M su ubuntu 14.04
<cristian_c> jacomp, apri driver aggiuntivi
<cristian_c> jacomp, finora cos'hai tentato?
<cristian_c> jacomp, apri anche un terminale e digita: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<cristian_c> !paste | jacomp
<ubot-it> jacomp: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jacomp> ecco se apro driver aggiuntivi mi dice nessun driver trovato
<jacomp> al comando al terminale non mi risponde nulla. va a capo con la linea di scrittura e basta
<jacomp> solo una cosa, che forse è importante
<jacomp> se io do come comando sudo lshw -C video
<jacomp> non mi legge come VGA la scheda nvidia ma quella intel ed nvidia risulta 3d controller
<cristian_c> k
<cristian_c> *ok
<jacomp> ti ho messo su paste la risposta dal terminale
<cristian_c> jacomp, posta il risultato su pastebin dell'ultimo comando
<cristian_c> jacomp, posta il link
<jacomp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11370487/
<cristian_c> jacomp, non hai mai installato i driver nvidia?
<jacomp> ci ho provato con apt-get e synaptic dato che non me li dava tra i driver aggiuntivi ma poi, una volta installati e fatto il reboot non mi funzionavano
<jacomp> e allora li ho disinstallati con apt-get purge nvidia*
<cristian_c> !dettagli | jacomp
<ubot-it> jacomp: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<krabador> jacomp, che ubuntu stai usando
<jacomp> cristian_c kabrador, ho pc Hp-15-r205nl con scheda grafica nvidia geforce 820M e ubuntu 14.04 dual boot win8
<krabador> jacomp, nvidia serie 8xx , non è supportata dai driver nvidia inclusi nel repository ufficiale
<krabador> di 14.04
<jacomp> krabador, quindi è per questo che i driver non mi compaiono tra i driver aggiuntivi?
<krabador> si
<krabador> jacomp, dovresti installare 15.04, in cui puoi trovare un migliore supporto uefi ,ed un kernel molto piu' recente, anche se non è lts
<jacomp> krabador, altrimenti su 14.04 si potrebbe risolvere in qualche modo?
<krabador> jacomp, non dare per scontato che 14.04 , perchè lts , sia meglio a prescindere
<krabador> perchè non è cosi'
<krabador> per il supporto hardware, è un po' un problema
<krabador> su 14.04 , o installi un ppa, ovvero una fonte software esterna , che consente di installare il driver per la tua scheda, oppure installi il file .run che nvidia fa scaricare dal suo sito
<jacomp> krabador, va bene va bene, mi puoi dire come posso fare l'update a 15.04 in maniera sana e veloce?
<krabador> jacomp, a quando risale l'installazione di cui stai parlando?
<jacomp> krabador, ovviamente una volta in 15.04 troverò i driver di interesse su Driver Aggiuntivi, no?
<krabador> jacomp, si
<jacomp> krabador, l'avrò fatta 3 mesi fa più o meno
<krabador> beh, allora sarebbe il caso di fare un backup , e fare un'installazione pulita
<krabador> jacomp, fa una cosa, prova con il ppa,  sudo add-apt-repository -y ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<krabador> sudo apt-get install nvidia-graphics-drivers-346
<krabador> sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<krabador> sudo apt-get install nvidia-graphics-drivers-346 nvidia-settings  --- > quest'ultimo è meglio
<jacomp> krabador, quindi digito solo l'ultimo, giusto?
<krabador> no
<krabador> sudo add-apt-repository -y ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<krabador> sudo apt-get install nvidia-graphics-drivers-346 nvidia-settings
<th34lch3m1st> ciao a tutti
<th34lch3m1st> dovrei compilare dei driver wifi realtek per un notebook, ci sono problemi se compilo da live persistente?
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st, mmm, non saprei
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st, perché devi compilare?
<th34lch3m1st> devo cambiare user?
<th34lch3m1st> crearne uno?
<Carlin0> th34lch3m1st, non va con quelli di default ?
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st, puoi contestualizzare tutto?
<th34lch3m1st> Carlin0 si disconnette ogni 30 secondi, freeza la connessione etc etc
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c driver per rtl8723be ....link github https://github.com/lwfinger/rtlwifi_new
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st, ahhh
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c vado bene con quelli?
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st, come sei arrivato a quella pagina?
<cristian_c> io ho rtl8821ae ma non necessito di quei driver
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c https://bobsharpie.wordpress.com/2015/04/23/how-to-fix-the-ubuntu-15-04-beta-2-on-the-hp-stream-11/
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st, su quale ubuntu?
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c 15.04
<th34lch3m1st> 64bit etcetc
<Carlin0> anche io ho una realtek
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st, quindi hai installato quella, con il kernel 3.19?
<Carlin0> th34lch3m1st, ti rendi conto che cmq quei blog hanno poca affidabilità vero
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/517772/lenovo-e540-rtl8723be-wifi-not-working
<cristian_c> First of all, I installed Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS 64-bit. I could use wifi, but after few minutes it would turn off and I could not connect to wifi again.
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st, pare il tuo problema
<cristian_c> ma il tizio non ha compilato driver per risolvere
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c sono su una live persistente con 4gb casper-rw su USB3, faccio delle prove se tutto funziona prendo un ssd e ci installo ubuntu, o tolgo w8 e ci metto ubuntu al suo posto, prima però volevo testare....
<Carlin0> togliere win non è una buona idea
<th34lch3m1st> Carlino0 nenche se faccio un dd di tutto l'hard disk?
<cristian_c> uhm, no, non si capisce
<LoZioNe> salve a tutti
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st, te lo dico spassionatamente
<Carlin0> th34lch3m1st, meglio installare di fianco ... 2 SO is megl che uan
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c già, peccato che c'è un eMMC da 32gb...
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st, atom z3735f è una delle peggiori piattaforme attualmente per linux
<LoZioNe> ho un problema di avvio su un portatile con win8,posso chiedere consiglio qua?
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c lalive da usb3 va come un missile, a parte il wifi
<Carlin0> !chat | LoZioNe
<ubot-it> LoZioNe: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<LoZioNe> okk
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c no è un baytrail celeron 2840
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st, ah, sì, scusa
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c il notebook è questo http://store.hp.com/ItalyStore/Merch/Product.aspx?id=L3Q37EA&opt=ABZ&sel=PBNB
<cristian_c> allora il discorso è un pochino diverso
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c comunque funziona quasi tutto, sono rimasto sorpreso anch'io...il touch pad riconosce il click, il "click destro" con due dita, il pinch to zoom, il bluetooth funziona, le prote usb2/3 lo slot mmc, solo ilwifi fa i capricci
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/596665/ubuntu-14-04-14-10-15-04-wifi-disconnection
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st, guarda l'ultimo link che ho postato
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c ok
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st, pare abbiano risolto
<cristian_c> risposta di jeremy
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st, se è persistente spero mantenga la modifica al file, ma tu controlla il file, dopo il riavvio della live
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c quindi do quei comandi e se il wifi regge abilito i repo backports?
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st, io ne vedo soltanto uno di comando
<cristian_c> ma ripeto, poi controlla il file, per sicurezza
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c si scusa, parlava della 14.04
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st, scusa, dove hai letto dei repo backports nella risposta?
<cristian_c> (i quali mi pare siano già abilitati)
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c ok, faccio una prova e vi faccio sapere (riavvio da live, se tutto funziona rientro in chan)
<th34lch3m1st> a dopo
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c ho riavviato ubuntu, per ora sembra navigare...
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st, hai controllato il file?
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c quale file
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> th34lch3m1st, guarda l'ultimo link che ho postato
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> th34lch3m1st, se è persistente spero mantenga la modifica al file, ma tu controlla il file, dopo il riavvio della live
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c ho cantato vittoria troppo presto....la live non è persistente neanche da lontano...
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c ma il "creatore dischi d'avvio" non doveva pensarci lui? che me lo chiede a fare se voglio riservare spazio sulla chiavetta, gli metto 4Gb e poi al riavvio niente persistenza. a cosa li ha riservati 4gb?
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c va bè, faccio una chiavetta a mano alla vecchia maniera, vedo se lo persisto....
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st, quanto spazio hai riservato alla persistenza?
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st, io so che unetbootin ti permette di riservare spazio persistente
<cristian_c> usb disk creator non ricordo
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c dunque, passo la .ISO a .img, lancio dd e la copio sulla chiavetta, creo il casper-rw.....l'unica cosa che non mi ricordo è quale file editare per passare il paramtero "persistent" quando si avvia...
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c oppure edito al volo *try ubunutu dalla schermata di avvio....
<krabador> th34lch3m1st, cosa appare quando fai partire il supporto?
<th34lch3m1st> krabador ho editato all'avvio, ho aggiunto persistent dopo [splash -- ] ora la persistenza va, devo solo modificare grub e mettergli il persisten, ma non mi ricordo i comandi....
<th34lch3m1st> krabador come lo modifico permanentemente il menu di avvio della live?
<th34lch3m1st> krabador vedo che la live non legge /boot/grub/grub.cfg...o per lo meno il file non c'è....
<krabador> non caricare il sistema operativo
<krabador> attacca la pendrive ad un sistema avviato
<krabador> e vedi nella cartella boot
<th34lch3m1st> krabador nella cartella [boot] c'è la cartella [grub], ma dentro la cartella [grub] c'è: [gfxblacklist.txt].... [grubenv]....e [unicode.pf2]....
<th34lch3m1st> krabador dove le legge la live le menù entries?
<th34lch3m1st> krabador bootsector della chiavetta?
<krabador> kubuntu ad esempio ha un regolare boot.cfg  modificabile allo scopo, ubuntu main a quanto pare no, o la butti su f6 , che non è un dramma assoluto
<krabador> oppure https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD/Persistence  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<ubuntu-gnome> ciao
<ubuntu-gnome> buon giorno a tutti
<ubuntu-gnome> ciao
<krabador> !ciao | ubot-it
<ubot-it> ubot-it: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<krabador> !ciao | ubuntu-gnome
<ubot-it> ubuntu-gnome: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<ubuntu-gnome> grazie
<th34lch3m1st> krabador siamo arrivati. non c'è modo di editare il live menu una volta creata la usb. grazie per lo sbattimento. editerò a mano ogni volta che avvio. se tutto funziona faccio un'istallazione permanente.
<krabador> ok, buon proseguimento.
<th34lch3m1st> krabador ciao e grazie ncora :)
<krabador> di niente
<Column05> ciao
<krabador> Column05, hai finito con le prove?
<Column05> buongiorno
<Column05> allora io ho un dubbio
<Column05> se io volessi installare su hd esterno il sistema ubuntu
<Column05> la procedura mi chiede dove voglio installare il boot loader (device)
<th34lch3m1st> Column05 come sto per fare anch'io... :D
<jester-> Column05: sarà molto piu lento causa collo  bus usb
<Column05> ok ci sono
<Column05> ma ho letto su internet che
<Column05> se si installa il boot loader sulla chiavetta o hd esterno
<Column05> nel momento in cui lo scolleghi
<Column05> non ti parte piu windows
<Column05> è vero?????
<th34lch3m1st> Column05 ci vuole un adattatore USB3 ----> sata3 come minimo, e devi controllare che l'adattatore supporti il protocollo UASP
<jester-> Column05: io ovrai farlo installare sul disco usb o se non collegato non ti parte piu una mazza
<Column05> giustamente
<jester-> Column05: logico visto che le informazioni di avvio stanno li dentro
<Column05> quindi sei obbligato ad installare il boot loader comunque sul hd primario a
<Column05> giusto?
<jester-> Column05: sul disco nè , sdb sdc o quel chè non su partizione
<Column05> ok
<th34lch3m1st> Column05 non è detto
<jester-> Column05: non sei obbligato
<jester-> grub lo metti dove ti pare
<th34lch3m1st> Column05 puoi lasciare windows com'e e installare grub sul disco esterno
<Column05> scusa l'ignoranza il grub è il boot loader
<jester-> yesss
<th34lch3m1st> Column05 poi dalle opzioni di avvio del pc scegli di avviare quel disco ogni volta che vuoi
<th34lch3m1st> Column05 senza che windows cambi di una virgola
<Column05> quindi ricapitolando se io installo il boot loader su hd esterno e lo scollego non ho problemi ad avviare windows
<jester-> Column05: eh
<th34lch3m1st> Column05 no problem, ovviamnete devi fare atte3nzione quando istalli il boot loader
<Column05> perche?
<jester-> Column05: il dosco del pc è sicuramente sda
<Column05> si ok
<jester-> l'esterno sarà sdb
<Column05> ok
<th34lch3m1st> Column05 perchè devi sapere esattamente come si chiama il disco esterno, senza fare confusioone con quello interno dove c'è windows
<jester-> quindi su sdb intalli grub, logico che poi devi fare il boot da usb
<Column05> gia ho controllato con il comando df -h
<jester-> df -h mica ti dice i dev
<Column05> mi dice i dischi
<jester-> Column05: sudo fdisk -l
<Column05> si ;)
<Column05> il boot dall'usb di ubuntu mica di windows
<th34lch3m1st> Column05 ovviamente occhio all'usb quando lanci ubuntu.... :D
<jester-> Column05: usb del pc
<Column05> :D
<Column05> ok
<jester-> centra  un'osti* WINZOZ
<th34lch3m1st> Column05 non la staccare al volo
<Column05> ok
<Column05> il mio dubbio riguardava il fatto che non mi ripartiva piu windows se andavo a staccare la chiavetta sulla quale è installato il bootloader
<jester-> Column05: se grub lo installi su hd del pc quello succede
<krabador> Column05, se il bootloader lo installi in un device, al massimo devi preoccuparti di cosa succede nel device in cui lo installi
<Column05> capisco
<th34lch3m1st> Column05 al massimo avrai una voce "windows" sul grub del disco esterno....dico bene?
<krabador> hai un disco con win che parte da solo? se installi un altro sistema da qualche parte, ed il bootloader in questo "da qualche partte" se poi stacchi,il disco win continuerà a fare il disco win, come ha sempre fatto
<EneaSuper> Quando tento di accedere alle impostazioni di controllo volume sull'icona dell'altoparlante non mi appare la finestra apposita ma il terminale. Temo sia un bug grave...
<krabador> lubuntu?
<jester-> EneaSuper: che ubuntu
<jester-> EneaSuper: ci arrivi comunque da impostazioni sistema
<EneaSuper> Sono su Lubuntu si
<krabador> EneaSuper, lubuntu ha alsamixer
<krabador> che è da terminale
<krabador> nessun bug.
<EneaSuper> Alsamixer lo si scarica? E dove trovo le impostazioni di sistema? (sono novellino)
<Column05> ho letto che con kali linux se metti il bootloader su disco esterno poi se lo stacchi non riparte windows per questo mi sono preoccupato
<Column05> mi siete stati di grande aiuto
<krabador> Column05, chiedi a quelli di kali, per cio' che riguarda quello che dicono loro
<jester-> EneaSuper: le trovi ravando nei menu proprio come in qualsiasi altro sistema
<EneaSuper> Ho già frugato ma nulla :P
<Column05> a me non interessa kali io preferisco ubuntu comprerò un pc dedicato esclusivamente
<EneaSuper> impostazioni si sistema lubuntu
<EneaSuper> Scusate, ho sbagliato
<jester-> Column05: non solo su kali ma su tutti i sistemi linux ma pare che tu non legga quello che ti si scrive
<Column05> jester sono stato attento ho capito
<Column05> :)
<jester-> eh ma continui con la stessa affermazione quando ti è stata spiegata piu volte
<Column05> jester scusami siete stati chiarissimi io sono nuovo non ho tanta esperienza
<krabador> il bootloader installato in un device che viene selezionato per partire per primo, se installato correttamente , con tutti i device collegati contenenti sistemi operativi, avrà voci per caricare tutti questi sistemi
<Column05> ok
<th34lch3m1st> Column05 compra il pc che ti piace di più, e visto che ci sei ne comprerei uno con windows 8.1 sopra. M$ sta regalando le license (per ora) e in seguito puoi aggiornarlo gratuitamente a windows10 (appena esce). Ovvio che userai ubuntu, ma se ti viene voglia di qualche programma che gira solo su windows, sei coperto.
<krabador> !chat | th34lch3m1st
<ubot-it> th34lch3m1st: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<th34lch3m1st> Krabador perdono....
<EneaSuper> Come posso sapere se il mio microfono funziona? Dove trovo le impostazioni?
<krabador> input
<EneaSuper> Dimenticavo di dire che sono su Lubuntu. Input dove esattamente?
<krabador> EneaSuper, hai alsamixer davanti, ovvero questa http://www.linuxfocus.org/common/images/article259/alsamixer.gif   ?
<EneaSuper> Nope, la avvio da terminale?
<krabador> EneaSuper, apri terminale, alsamixer
<krabador> premi f6, selezioni la scheda
<krabador> poi premi f4
<krabador> selezioni il tuo livello
<EneaSuper> Ok, tra poco ti dico
<robe_> ciao
<krabador> !ciao | robe_
<ubot-it> robe_: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<robe_> grazie sono passato da poco a ubuntu
<robe_> prima usavo windows
<robe_> io ubuntu lo installato su un vecchio pc
<EneaSuper> Allora, ho frugato un po di cose su Alsamixer ma non so bene come posso sapere se il mio microfono funziona...
<krabador> EneaSuper, provando un programma che lo sfrutta?
<EneaSuper> Non ne conosco
<EneaSuper> Dato che sono su Alsamixer come posso almeno attivarlo?
<robe_> piu o meno che eta avete
<krabador> EneaSuper, gli assegni un volume
<EneaSuper> Su Mic?
<jester-> come posso provare se la macchina parte? però non ce l'ho di mano per rpvare
<krabador> EneaSuper, e ti assicuri che non ci sia una "M"
<EneaSuper> No no ce ne sono due
<krabador> sotto il livello del microfono
<krabador> EneaSuper, premi il tasto stamp, poi vai sul sito di imgur
<krabador> !image | EneaSuper
<ubot-it> EneaSuper: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> questo
<EneaSuper> A ok uno screenshot, nessun problema
<krabador> e carichi l'immagine che hai salvato alla pressione del tasto stamp che troverai in /home
<krabador> o /home/utente/Immagini
<EneaSuper> Ok ce l'ho, ora però devo cenare, a dopo
<krabador> robe_, se ti trovi bene con il sistema operativo, parlane bene in giro
<EneaSuper> Scusate la sospensione...
<krabador> EneaSuper, a me funziona il microfono...
<robe_> lo gia fatto
<robe_> pero il mio unico problema che al computer ci devo fare qualche modifica
<it-32> sera
<krabador> it-32, quanto tempo e qual buon vento
<krabador> robe_, gli monti laser di sicurezza?
<it-32> ciao krabador
<jester-> cerchioni in lega
<robe_> cosa sarebbe
<jester-> le modifiche la pc
<jester-> al
<krabador> hai detto di voler modificare
<robe_> il laser di sicureza
<robe_> sicurezza
<robe_> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
<robe_> e come si fa?
<Column05> ragazzi alla prossima ciao th34lch3m1st
<Column05> ciao jester
<Column05> vi ringrazio per l'aiuto
<jester-> cià
<Column05> a presto
<robe_> ciao
<krabador> Column05, ciao, per qualsiasi cosa inerente al supporto ubuntu, torna pure qui
<Column05> grazie :)
<th34lch3m1st> Column05 ciao
<Column05> ciao a tutti a prestooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<jester-> bye bye
<robe_> guardate io non ci capisco ancora tanto del sistema operativo linux. io ho solo 14 anni e sto facendo i primi passi nel informatica
<krabador> robe_, "<robe_> pero il mio unico problema che al computer ci devo fare qualche modifica" ---> che cosa devi modificare?
<jester-> robe_: di alla prof di italiano i migliorare la grammatica
<EneaSuper> Eccomi, sono quello delle impostazioni del microfono!
<EneaSuper> Lo screenshot ve lo passo qui come allegato?
<robe_> hahah per giunta solo straniero
<jester-> robe_: nazionalità?
<robe_> rumena
<jester-> da quanto in italia
<robe_> quasi 5 anni
<Lenders> Ragazzi il mio pc è configurato con beats audio che davvero cambiano il suono su windows...volevo sapere se è possibile configurare beats audio anche su ubuntu
<jester-> Lenders: beats audio sarebbe?
<EneaSuper> Ripeto la mia necessità di assistenza per il microfono
<krabador> EneaSuper, per usarlo con quale programma?
<EneaSuper> Mi avevi chiesto uno screenshot delle mie impostazioni su AlsaMixer in modo tale da poterlo impostare come si deve per poi testarlo
<Lenders> allora io ho delle casse proprio interne del mio portatile di marca beats audio di fabbrica...solo che su windows sono configurate su ubuntu no...e si sentono malissimo o quanto meno non con la qualità loro...su windows regolo tutto con un app qui non so come fare
<EneaSuper> Quindi dove lo pubblico? Come link o allegato?
<krabador> EneaSuper, e ti è stato dato un sito e spiegato come fare per postare la foto qui
<EneaSuper> A ok, allora lo volete come link, procedo
<krabador> Lenders, è un'esclusiva windows
<jester-> Lenders: guarda sul sito delle casse ce passano un driver per linux
<jester-> se non c'è la vedo ura
<jester-> dura
<Lenders> jester quindi secondo te non potrei sfruttare le mie casse su ubuntu?
<EneaSuper> Ecco le mie impostazioni: http://i.imgur.com/fpzSnOE.png
<EneaSuper> Sicuramente si tratta di Mic, ed ha due lettere M
<Lenders> ok ora vedo jester-
<jester-> EneaSuper: per testare il mic serve usarlo
<krabador> Lenders, sebbene ne parlano http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12489414#post12489414
<jester-> se non hai di che usarlo a che ti serve?
<krabador> Lenders, e http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1970627
<EneaSuper> Ok ma con queste impostazioni è attivato correttamente?
<krabador> EneaSuper, hai presente quando ti è stato detto "premi f6 seleziona la scheda, premi poi f4"
<jester-> EneaSuper: se non lo testi non si puo sapere
<krabador> è della schermata di f4 che devi mandare la schermata
<robe_> vorrei avviare gmusicbrowser però mi richiede un puling
<krabador> puling?
<krabador> robe_, che ubuntu stai usando ^
<krabador> ?
<EneaSuper> Ecco o screenshot corretto @krabador : http://i.imgur.com/zcQh6u6.png
<robe_> xubuntu
<EneaSuper> Ok non so taggare lol
<jester-> robe_: installato da repo ?
<krabador> EneaSuper, basta scrivere una lettera del nick e premere tab, che lui ti autocompleta
<EneaSuper> A ok capito, vecchi trucchetti :)
<EneaSuper> Che mi dici dello screenshot?
<robe_> jester ad essere sincero non lo ricordo piu
<krabador> EneaSuper, e perchè non li usi?
<EneaSuper> Non li ricordavo u.u
<krabador> robe_, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> robe_, dpkg -l | grep gmusic | pastebinit
<krabador> robe_, incolla il link prodotto da quest'ultimo
<EneaSuper> Se le impostazioni vanno bene(?) dove lo posso testare?
<EneaSuper> *le posso
<krabador> EneaSuper, premi f3 abbassa un po' il volume della linea mic, premi m
<krabador> in modo da togliere"MM"
<EneaSuper> Ok è comparso "00"
<EneaSuper> Ora cosa faccio? Posso testarlo?
<krabador> EneaSuper, testarlo, per usarlo poi dove?
<krabador> non hai risposto.
<krabador> sei qui per cercare di far funzionare un microfono che non userai mai ?
<EneaSuper> Voglio solo sapere se funziona per verificare il funzionamento della scheda audio, magari c'è un piccolo programma di registrazione...
<krabador> eh, magari
<EneaSuper> La mia scheda audio è vecchia e temo sia guasta riguardo il microfono, oppure lo è solo il jack per inserirlo
<krabador> EneaSuper, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> EneaSuper, lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<Lenders> krabador non riesco ad installare quello che mi chiedono dal primo link che hai mandato
<krabador> Lenders, ti ho mandato quei link per farti raccogliere informazioni a riguardo
<krabador> Lenders, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2080315&page=2&p=13159151#post13159151
<Lenders> si ho letto appunto...la guida dice che devo installare ppa che non so cosa sia da questo link https://launchpad.net/~diwic/+archive/ubuntu/hda
<Lenders> ma non so come fare
<EneaSuper> krabador: "No LSB modules are avaible"
<krabador> potresti copiare da qui ed incollarlo sul terminale
<EneaSuper> Intendi copiare i tuoi comandi?
<EneaSuper> Oppure ti copio la mia roba?
<EneaSuper> Piccolo crash pardon
<Lenders> krabador purtroppo i tuoi link non mi sono di nessun aiuto :S
<krabador> Lenders, beats audio è un'esclusiva windows
<krabador> il problema è a monte
<krabador> li si parla di come "aggirare" la questione
<Lenders> ti ripeto in un tuo link che ti ho postato sopra appare scritto è presente una guida come far funzionare il tutto scaricando hda retask ma andando sul link non appare nessun download
<krabador> Lenders, non va scaricato
<krabador> il link è un ppa47
<krabador> ppa
<Lenders> installato volevo dire scusa
<Lenders> mi dicono di installare questo hda jack retask da qui https://launchpad.net/~diwic/+archive/ubuntu/hda
<Lenders> ma non appare nulla su come fare
<krabador> Lenders, di che ubuntu stiamo parlando?
<Lenders> 15.04
<krabador> Lenders, sudo apt-get install alsa-tools-gui
<krabador> Lenders, quando si chiede supporto qui, si indica la versione di ubuntu per la quale si sta chiedendo supporto
<krabador> quel software è stato recentememente incluso nel pacchetto di cui di ho mandato il comando di installazione
<Lenders> ora provo krabador
<akis24> sera
<Lenders> risolto grazie alla guida!
<Lenders> grazie
<krabador> Lenders, non avere fretta di segnalare link come inutili.
<h_boyz> buonasera a tutti, dopo aver aggiornato a kubuntu15.04 non ho più il desktop, ovvero dopo il login nessuna icona o menu
<h_boyz> fortunatamente si apre konversation perchè in esecuzione automatica
<h_boyz> nessuno?
<Mr_Pan|BNC> no
<krabador> h_boyz, kubuntu 15.04, altamente sconsigliato
<krabador> kde5 è ancora instabile
<krabador> e parecchio
<h_boyz> wow, downgrade possibile o devo rifarmi da capo?
<h_boyz> oppure poter tornare solo alla vecchia versione di plasma
<krabador> h_boyz, se reinstalli fai prima
<h_boyz> capito! un metodo per salvare le configurazioni dei software senza dover ripetere tutto?
<krabador> home separata
<krabador> sebbene poi bisogna smanettarci
<h_boyz> basta salvare e sovrascrivere la home della nuova installazione?oppure devo evitare di copiare qualcosa
<h_boyz> dammi una linea guida poi vedo di impazzirci da solo
<h_boyz> c'è un modo per salvare la lista programmi installati,non di tutti i pacchetti
<krabador> h_boyz, puoi usare sistemi di backup
<krabador> h_boyz, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema
<sawyer91> buonasera
<krabador> !ciao | sawyer91
<ubot-it> sawyer91: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<h_boyz> sawyer91: Benvenuto!
<h_boyz> krabador: grazie per adesso, gentilissimo
<Mr_Pan> a malincuore lascio questo canale perchè a detta di krabador (sul regolamento non se ne parla) non posso utilizzare un BNC per collegarmi. Ne ho bisogno per miei motivi. Sono stato invitato dalla stesso krabador ad andarmene  (  [00:37:27] <krabador> ok Mr_Pan puoi sempre rinunciare , non fa niente. ). Deluso.
#ubuntu-it 2015-05-27
<Mi|{y> giorno
<Mi|{y> devo cambiare i permessi di tutte le dir che trovo sotto public_html
<Mi|{y> sto usando il comando: chmod 755 $(find public_html -type d)
<Mi|{y> il porblema sono le directory che hanno spazi nel nome
<Mi|{y> se il nome è "nome dir 01" cerca una directory nome, una dir e una 01
<akis24> giorno
<Luciph3r> buongiornino .
<Luciph3r> buongiornino .
<mefra> ciao a tutti
<mefra> qualcuno mi potrebbe spiegare come impostare ubuntu all'avio del pc
<Carlin0> mefra, cioè?
<mefra> vorrei impostare ubuntu come sistema primario
<Carlin0> dovrebbe esserlo di default se non hai toccato nulla
<mefra> quando avvio non riesco a selezionarlo xche finche il pc non si accende la tastiera non va
<Carlin0> mefra, sei connesso con ubuntu ora ?
<mefra> no
<mefra> mi parte windows
<Carlin0> non so aiutarti mefra non riesco a capire da cosa possa derivare il tuo problema
<akis24> mefra: che windows ? versione ? hai pc con uefi ? che versione di ubuntu hai provato a installare ?
<mefra> windows 7
<akis24> mefra: le domande sono diverse .. riavvia la live di ubuntu e usa l'opzione " prova senza installare " poi rientra qui cosi magari vediamo qualcosa
<Mariottinet> Salve a tutti, mi sapete dire perchè se metto : Lubuntu 14.04, Lubuntu 15.04 e Ubuntu-gnome 15.04 su un pc acer 3050  non si attiva la scheda wireless? e non si connette nemmeno in Ethernet, invece se metto windows torna a funzionare
<karmy> non riesco a scaricare gli aggiornamenti e il computer si è "impallato". Appare un simbolo tipo segnale stradale divieto di transito sullo schermo in alto a destra
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<karmy> Buongiorno!
<karmy> Chi mi aiuta per favore?
<jester-> !qualcuno | karmy
<ubot-it> karmy: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<akis24> karmy:  apri il terminale e scrivi  sudo apt-get update  e metti tutto su pastebin
<akis24> !paste | karmy
<ubot-it> karmy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<karmy> niente da fare
<akis24> karmy: ti è stato chiesto di farci vedere mettendo tutto su paste
<karmy> non riesco
<akis24> karmy: non riesci a mettere su paste ?
<karmy> no
<akis24> karmy: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<akis24> karmy: se lo installa dopo dai  sudo apt-get update | pastebinit   avrai un link in risposta sul terminale copialo qui in canale
<karmy> si blocca su sudo password
<akis24> karmy: alle 12.30 ho la s.messa vediamo di darci una mossa
<akis24> karmy: scrivi la password anche se non la leggi
<akis24> e dai invio
<karmy> già fatto. mi dice errore
<akis24> karmy: non la dai correttamente .. scrivila esattamente rispetta maiuscolo minuscolo ecc
<akis24> karmy: altrimenti vieni a messa con me ;)
<karmy> grazie lo stesso... non funziona
<karmy> gli aggiornamenti si sono scaricati a metà e il computer non funziona correttamente. appare un simbolo come segnale stradale divieto di accesso
<karmy> se provo a rilanciare l'aggiornamento non me lo fa fare
<akis24> karmy: facci vedere uno screen .. almeno quello  e metti su image
<akis24> !image | karmy
<ubot-it> karmy: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<jester-> karmy: chiudi il gestore aggiornamenti
<Galanthor> Scusate il disturbo ma avrei un problema nell'installazione di ubuntu 15.04: praticamente una volta avviato il cd e cliccato l'opzione installa mi chiede di connettermi ad una wi-fi (in modo da poter scaricare gli aggiornamenti) ma anche se risulto connesso mi dice che non c'è connessione a internet come mai?
<jester-> Galanthor: scegli non scaricare gli aggiornamenti poi una volta installato vediamo
<Galanthor> Va bene grazie allora aspetto la fine dell'installazione per vedere se funziona
<Galanthor> comunque gli aggiornamenti posso farli in seguito giusto?
<akis24> Galanthor: si giusto
<karmy> sul simboletto "divieto di accesso" è scritto... si è verificato un problema durante la verifica aggiornamenti
<jester-> karmy: se non esegui quello che ti si dice la vedo dura risolver
<jester-> e
<jester-> karmy: chiudi il gestore aggiornamenti
<karmy> come avete capito sono imbranata. non capisco quello che devo fare
<jester-> karmy: hai il gestore aggiornamenti aperto?
<akis24> karmy:  versione di ubuntu ???
<karmy> si
<jester-> karmy: chiudilo
<karmy> fatto
<jester-> karmy: apri un terminale
<karmy> fatto appare carmelita@satellite
<jester-> karmy: incolla quello che ti scrivo nel terminale batti enter
<jester-> karmy: lsb_release -r
<karmy> fatto
<jester-> karmy: cosa ha risposto
<karmy> Release: 14.04
<jester-> karmy: adesso: sudo apt-get update   batti la pass quando chiede, non la vedrai scriver, e dai enter
<karmy> c'è stata tutta un'elaborazione. alla fine ha scritto Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<jester-> karmy: vedi errori?
<karmy> quando mi dice per esempio... trovato... trovato...
<jester-> karmy: menu modifica->selezione tutto->clicca destro al centro del terminale->copia
<Galanthor> dopo l'installazione mi ha fatto riavviare, ma compare schermata nera con un trattino..
<jester-> karmy: vai qui http://paste.ubuntu.com/ incolli nella finestra in poster metti il nick e click su paste
<jester-> Galanthor: installazione farlocca
<jester-> karmy: dopo di che copi l'indirizzo della pagina e lo incolli qui
<Galanthor> ovvero? devo rifarla?
<jester-> Galanthor: controlla md5sum della iso
<jester-> !md5sum
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<jester-> Galanthor: se errata va riscaricata e riscritta sul dvd
<fraaaaaaaaa> Come mai ogni volta che riavvio il pc devo riconfigurare la tastiera?
<jester-> fraaaaaaaaa: sistema?
<Galanthor> come faccio a capire se è errata?
<jester-> Galanthor: leggi la guida
<jester-> !md5sum | Galanthor
<ubot-it> Galanthor: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Galanthor> grazie
<jester-> Galanthor: che scheda video monta er pc
<fraaaaaaaaa> qual è il comando per conoscere la versione installata sul pc?
<jester-> fraaaaaaaaa: lsb_release -a
<fraaaaaaaaa> la versione è Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<jester-> fraaaaaaaaa: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<fraaaaaaaaa> non ho capito, vuoi che esegua il comando?
<jester-> eh
<fraaaaaaaaa> esce ubuntu
<jester-> fraaaaaaaaa: vai in impostazioni sistema->inserimento testo
<jester-> sistema da li
<karmy> nel frattempo è riapparsa la A di aggiornamenti: posso lanciarli?
<fraaaaaaaaa> io utilizzo questo comando da terminale  sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<jester-> karmy: se non vedo la risposta di apt-get update non posso capire il problema
<jester-> fraaaaaaaaa: devi fare come ti ho scritto sopra
<fraaaaaaaaa> va bene grazie
<karmy> mi ero persa un messaggio... che indirizzo di pagina devo copiare?
<jester-> karmy: hai incollato messo il inck e cliccato paste?
<karmy> si si. appena richiesto
<akis24> karmy:  l'indirizzo pagina è quello in alto sul browser sulla pagina che si è aperta dopo cliccato su paste
<jester-> karmy: L'INDIRIZZO  è http://sitacazzi/bla bal
<karmy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11389285/
<karmy> grazie jester!!!
<karmy> E' facile fare gli splendidi con una dichiaratamente incompetente sull'argomento...!!!
<karmy> comunque grazie per la pazienza e per il mancato aiuto!
<karmy> c'è qualche anima buona che potrebbe aiutarmi?
<jester-> karmy: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<karmy> un altro operatore, possibilmente grazie...!
<jester-> karmy: ???
<ExPBoy> lol
<jester-> karmy: il paste non ha errori, dai nel terminale sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jester-> ExPBoy: prova tu io non gli piaccio
<ExPBoy> karmy, forse te la prendi per niente prova a dare quel comando
<ExPBoy> jester-, te si brut
<ExPBoy> :P
<jester-> non so cosa ho fatto di sbagliato e sum brut se fem? me masi?
<ExPBoy> hehe
<karmy> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<karmy> Generazione albero delle dipendenze
<karmy> Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<karmy> Calcolo dell'aggiornamento... Eseguito
<karmy> I seguenti pacchetti sono stati installati automaticamente e non sono più richiesti:
<karmy>   linux-headers-3.13.0-24 linux-headers-3.13.0-24-generic
<karmy>   linux-headers-3.13.0-38 linux-headers-3.13.0-38-generic
<ExPBoy> miiii
<jester-> mah
<Column05> buon giorno
<Column05> a piu tardi buona giornata
<Alberto> Salve
<krabador> !ciao | Alexandro
<ubot-it> Alexandro: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Alexandro> ciao krabador!
<krabador> !ciao | Guest67071
<ubot-it> Guest67071: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<krabador> Alexandro, scusa, sbagliato ad autocompletatre
<Guest67071> ????
<krabador> ????
<krabador> Guest67071, che problema c'è?
<Guest67071> non capisco nulla di quello che scrivete....per piacere traducete
<Guest67071> ho scritto sopra
<Guest67071> vorrei un consiglio
<Guest67071> chi mi puo aiutare?
<krabador> Guest67071, non hai scritto nulla
<krabador> quantomeno qui non è arrivato
<krabador> puoi ripetere?
<Guest67071> sto provando a cambiare nik ma non me lo fa cambiare
<Guest67071> come faccio?
<Guest67071> helppppp
<krabador>  /nick quellochetipare
<Guest67071> fatto
<Guest67071> ho messo Alberto ma non cambia nulla
<krabador> non puoi usare nick registrati da altri
<Guest67071> ah ok...asp riprovo
<krabador> è quello che il messaggio dice.
<Cursore75> Ok ecco fatto
<krabador> bene Cursore75
<Cursore75> dicevo...
<Cursore75> ho un problema....chi puo aiutarmi?
<krabador> Cursore75, http://pastie.org/pastes/10210072/text?key=7gzdcxqmfehrrxijfoa0g
<krabador> questo è quello che è apparso prima
<Cursore75> cos'è questo link?
<krabador> Cursore75, e visto che stai parlando già con qualcuno
<krabador> faresti prima a fare la tua domanda
<Cursore75> si ma non capisco nulla....scusatemi ma ho urgente bisogno di un consiglio e non so a chi rivolgermi
<davegarath> Cursore75: qual'è il problema ?
<krabador> beh, continuare a segnalare che hai bisogno di un consiglio, senza dire su cosa, non credo ti aiuterà
<Cursore75> ho un pc assemblato con processore AMD ATHLON XP ed 1GB di ram....e sempre in questo pc c'è una GPU nvidia geforce4 mx4000 da 128mb dedicati.....vorrei sapere due cose....la prima è : Quale versione di linux potrei mettere nel suddetto pc???E la seconda....per quella scheda grafica con linux occorrono i driver?
<krabador> lubuntu, ma non sperarci troppo
<Cursore75> ok grazie del primo aiuto....e per la scheda grafica???
<krabador> la gpu nvidia puo' funzionare solo con il driver opensource
<Cursore75> avete un link dove trovarli?
<krabador> Cursore75, ma quanti ??? ti servono?
<krabador> Cursore75, si installano di base
<Cursore75> no ho finito....scusatemi
<Cursore75> tante grazie a tutti quanti e scusate il disturbo
<Cursore75> buon proseguimento
<krabador> Cursore75, scarica lubuntu, fa un supporto di installazione, prova a farlo partire, selezioni "prova lubuntu senza installare"
<krabador> Cursore75, si, magari fai finire di rispondere
<Cursore75> ok grazie mille
<krabador> !iso | Cursore75
<ubot-it> Cursore75: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> !usbwin | Cursore75
<ubot-it> Cursore75: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> seguendo questi link , troverai come masterizzare la iso di lubuntu che scarichi da qui http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/15.04/release/lubuntu-15.04-desktop-i386.iso
<krabador> o come fare il supporto di installazione su pendrive
<Cursore75> ho messo in download grazie infinite
<krabador> solo che per il pc che hai precisato sopra, ci sono buone possibilità che la pendrive non vada
<Cursore75> tentar non nuoce
<ciccio> salve gentili signi io posseggo un asus e vorrei sapere se è possibile far funzionare il tasto fn + f8 per switchare schermo su ubuntu
<ciccio> asus x551ca
<ciccio> salve gentili signi io posseggo un asus e vorrei sapere se è possibile far funzionare il tasto fn + f8 per switchare schermo su ubuntu
<ciccio> asus x551ca
<Carlin0> ciccio,  hai + schermi o intendi le aree di lavoro ?
<ciccio> intendo passare da lcd a hdmi
<ciccio> senza fare mille passaggi ogni volte
<ciccio> cioè da schermo portatile a schermo tv hdmi (audio e video)
<ciccio> sisi ho più schermi
<lucatortugaQB> Ho 2 server Ubuntu 14.04 e vorrei conoscere quando escono gli aggiornamenti invece di eseguire ogni tanto il comando apt-get.
<krabador> lucatortugaQB, hai 2 server con ubuntu server ?
<lucatortugaQB> si e mi piacerebbe sapere se c'è un forum o delle news che mi avvertano degli aggiornamenti
<krabador> lucatortugaQB, https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/automatic-updates.html
<lucatortugaQB> krabador:  Grazie ma non voglio effettuare gli aggiornamenti in modo automatico, vorrei continuare a eseguirli manualmente tramite i comandi apt-get update e apt-get upgrade. Però invece di farli ogni tanto mi piacerebbe sapere se c'è un posto dove andarli a leggere  appena escono sui repository
<krabador> puoi andare qui http://packages.ubuntu.com/ e vederlo contestualmente ai pacchetti che ti interessano , che visto che sono ubuntu server, sarà un focus abbastanza ristretto
<krabador> oppure puoi andare qui http://www.ubuntuupdates.org
<lucatortugaQB> krabador: grazie non riuscivo a trovare i link. Comunque il secondo dovrebbe essere quello che sto cercando. Ancora Grazie Tante.
<krabador> di niente
<krabador> lucatortugaQB, il secondo non è una risorsa ufficiale canonical
<krabador> per problemi vari, ne rispondono loro
<krabador> lucatortugaQB, http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/about
<lucatortugaQB> krabador: comunque grazie.
<krabador> di niente, l'importante è sapere a cosa si va incontro
<lucatortugaQB> krabador: Si gli aggiornamenti continuo a farli tramite i repository ufficiali, ma tramite il link che mi hai dato posso far verificare giornalmente le patch che escono, anche ad un'altra persona, non tecnica, che possa guardarli senza dover mettere mani sui server.
<krabador> lucatortugaQB, mi riferisco solo al secondo portale , che non essendo correlato a canonical, dovesse affrontare problemi , e fornire quindi infrormazioni imprecise, dal mancato aggiornamento alla sincronia difettosa , eccetera, è un problema loro ,e non canonical
<lucatortugaQB> krabador: a ok
<lucatortugaQB> krabador: sai se canonical ha una pagina sulla sicurezza per sapere quali patch importanti sono uscite e consiglia di installarle?
<krabador> canonical ha una politica di rilasci di patch di sicurezza, di rilascio necessario
<krabador> ovvero , viene rilasciato un aggiornamento di sicurezza, quando è necessario
<krabador> al fine di garantire la maggior sicurezza possibile sul componente in questione
<lucatortugaQB> krabador: ma è possibile essere aggiornati con una mail oppure andare a vedere in un sito quando sono rilasciate e quindi sarà necessario installarle?
<lucatortugaQB> krabador: ti faccio un esempio reale: per delle aziende uso una distribuzione di linux commerciale la quale sul sito ufficiale ha  una sezione di aggiornamenti dove costantemente il cliente viene a conoscenza deli aggiornamenti che poi IO faccio in modo di applicarli. Ho altri server con ubuntu ai quali mi piacerebbe che i clienti possano fare altr
<lucatortugaQB> ettanto come la distro commerciale
<krabador> lucatortugaQB, http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/
<lucatortugaQB> krabador: grazie forse è ciò che stavo cercando.
<krabador> lucatortugaQB, diciamo che sul fronte sicurezza, l'utente dovrebbe farsi meno domande possibili, di fronte alla disponibilità di aggiornamenti, se non , al contrario, come mai , in base ai bug riscontrati , seguendo il changelog di un tal componente (stillato dagli sviluppatori dello stesso componente, e non canonical) non sia stata ancora rilasciata una patch di sicurezza
<krabador> lucatortugaQB, questa è la mainling list https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-security-announce
<krabador> per essere avvertito direttamente
<krabador> che puoi consultare anche qui https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/
<krabador> sul fronte aggiornamenti di sicurezza, viene tutto detto , e con precisione, nei link che ti ho appena postato
<lucatortugaQB> krabador: ancora grazie. Mi iscrivo subito alla mailing list e lo comunico ai clienti. Alla tua risposta ti comunico che ho clienti che non si fanno domande sul perchè è uscita la patch ma  siccome alcune patch richiedono il riavvio bisogna effettuarle in condizioni di non utilizzo delle risorse per cui venendo a conoscenza in anticipo delle patch
<lucatortugaQB> si può pianificare l'aggiornamento.
<krabador> beh, si , sul fronte continuità operativa, hai ragione
<lucatortugaQB> i clienti che hanno ubuntu sono molto contentio nell'utilizzarlo
<Mael-Chiabrera> Salve, avrei un problema con il portatile di mio fratello cioè, l'altro giorno ha messo il pc a fare l'aggiornamento di sistema (ingenuamente a batteria e non a corrente) e a batteria scarica il pc si è spento.
<Mael-Chiabrera> il problema è che nel riaccenderlo mi da la tipica schermata viola di ubuntu (senza la nessuna scritta) ed in seguito diventa tutto nero e si sentono i suoni di quando si prova ad accedere ad un account senza successo
<Mael-Chiabrera> se avete consigli su cosa poter fare, sareste molto d'aiuto, anche perché io non sono molto ferrato di ubuntu. Grazie
<krabador> Mael-Chiabrera, allora quando si blocca
<krabador> premi ctrl alt f2
<krabador> vedi se accede ad un terminale
<Mael-Chiabrera> ho acceso il pc e ora compare un'altra schermata " GNU GRUB version 0,97 (634k lower / 523264k upper memory)  Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported. For the first word, TAB list possible command completions. Anywhere else TAB lists the possible completions of a device/filename."  Ora sono davvero in palla..
<krabador> non il menu grub in avvio?
<krabador> questo http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/12/GRUB_screenshot.png , tipo.
<it-32> sera
<Mael-Chiabrera> no
<Mael-Chiabrera> tipo questa http://lagunabeachcomputer.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/fig2grub.gif
<krabador> Mael-Chiabrera, allora
<krabador> !ripristino | Mael-Chiabrera
<ubot-it> Mael-Chiabrera: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Mael-Chiabrera> Grazie mille delle info! Spero di riuscire a sistemare la cosa, buona serata a tutti e grazie ancora
<ZioMaestro900> Ciao sto cercando di recuperare un Server da cui mi sono chiuso fuori, avrei bisogno di aiuto
<cybernova> ZioMaestro900, pasticciato con iptables?
<ZioMaestro900> pasticciato SSH config
<cybernova> ZioMaestro900, spiega in maniera dettagliata cosa hai fatto e se qualcuno sa ti risponderà
<ZioMaestro900> Allora mi sono chiuso fuori facendo casino nel file di configurazione di SSH. Ora sono riuscito a fare un NetBoot remoto e collegarmi alla macchina, voglio montare il volume e andare a modificare il file dall'esterno se riesco, ma non riesco a montare l'hdd
<ZioMaestro900> La procedura è descritta qui: http://help.ovh.com/RescueMode#link8
<cybernova> ZioMaestro900, e cosa centra ubuntu in tutto questo?
<ZioMaestro900> è ubuntu server 14.04
<cybernova> lol
<davegarath> ZioMaestro900: ma nella resque se lanci un fdisk -l che ti dice ?
<ZioMaestro900> arriva
<davegarath> ma poi non ho capito una cosa: se hai pasticciato con ssh perché stai usando una resque e non ti loggi semplicemente a console?
<ZioMaestro900> davegarath: http://pastebin.com/MRYVfH5G
<ZioMaestro900> il servere sta nel datacenter
<ZioMaestro900> ini francia.
<davegarath> ma se provi a montare /dev/sda1 /mnt che ti dice ?
<ZioMaestro900> http://pastebin.com/7yWQdGnm
<davegarath> mi fa strano però una sola partizione. non ha swap sta macchina /
<davegarath> ?
<ZioMaestro900> son 2
<cybernova> ZioMaestro900, parted -l
<ZioMaestro900> http://pastebin.com/kF4P5Xun
<cybernova> ZioMaestro900, guarda quello che ti serve, è nella partizione 2 o 3? sda2 o sd3?
<cybernova> sda3*
<ZioMaestro900> cybernova non lo so dove sta il file di configurazione di ssh? Devo modificarlo perchè l'unico sudoer abilitato alla connessione l'ho ficcato in un gruppo che non lo fa connettere più quindi sono fuori.
<davegarath> prova mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<cybernova> ZioMaestro900, e allora provale tutte e 2, una alla volta
<davegarath> dovrebbe essere
<davegarath> 20GB mi sa di root
<ZioMaestro900> comunque vi ringrazio di starmi dietro, è sempre una bella cosa :)
<ZioMaestro900> ora provo
<ZioMaestro900> mount non ha dato errori
<davegarath> vedi cosa c'è dentro
<ZioMaestro900> come faccio?
<ZioMaestro900> ls?
<davegarath> sì ls :)
<davegarath> ls /mnt
<davegarath> se trovi la etc hai trovato la tua partizione
<ZioMaestro900> ecco le mie cartelle ci sono
<ZioMaestro900> sarà su var sarà ora vado a vedermi dove stava... ma poi posso lanciare un editor?
<ZioMaestro900> in che modo?
<cybernova> ZioMaestro900, i file di configurazione di ssh sono in /etc/ssh per l'editor usa nano
<ZioMaestro900> ok proviamo raga
<davegarath> ZioMaestro900: dovresti trovartelo in /mnt/etc/ssh/
<davegarath> ZioMaestro900: per evitare casini fai prima un cd /mnt/etc/ssh
<davegarath> poi una cp sshd_config sshd_config.bak
<lucacarrara> sono inesperto mi hanno regalato un mac power pc g5 vorrei sapere se posso installare ubuntu e cosa devo scaricare
<davegarath> poi nano sshd_config
<ZioMaestro900> dave ma faccio una copia così?
<davegarath> ZioMaestro900: la copia la fai con cp
<davegarath> ZioMaestro900: un backup tanto per gradire
<ZioMaestro900> e poi come fa a sapere quale deve leggere?
<davegarath> ZioMaestro900: prima di fare modifihe
<davegarath> ZioMaestro900: ssh legge sshd_config
<ZioMaestro900> ah il bak è la copia?
<davegarath> ZioMaestro900: certo
<ZioMaestro900> oh non lo sapevo
<ZioMaestro900> provvedo.
<davegarath> ZioMaestro900: ti ho detto di chiamarla .bak ma puoi chiamarla .backup .old .cometipare
<cybernova> lucacarrara, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/ImmaginiPowerPc
<ZioMaestro900> ottimo
<lucacarrara> grazie
<cybernova> prego
<ZioMaestro900> Bastardo l'ho trovato
<ZioMaestro900> Bastaso
<ZioMaestro900> ma no
<ZioMaestro900> ma no il problema non è qui, è che qui ho un gruppo che ha un match che blocca e il mio unico utente che entra l'ho ficcato in quelo gruppo... maledizione
<ZioMaestro900> comunque basta che tolgo il match da qui e dovrei rientrare dopo da dentro faccio i cavoli miei
<drpipus> ho un grande problema come faccio a far funzionare il tasto fn + f8 su asus che mi switcha lo schermo dal portatile all'uscita hdmi è molto importante ... ho un asus x551ca
<davegarath> ZioMaestro900: ma il tuo utente deve stare in quel gruppo ?
<davegarath> ZioMaestro900: puoi rimuovere se no il tuo utente da quel gruppo
<ZioMaestro900> ma no stavo facendo delle prove, ora che ci sono ti spiego tutta la storia... Siccome uso keepass come database crittografato per le password volevo metterlo in questa macchina. Volevo creare un utente a zero privilegi che avesse solo la possibilità di entrare dentro una determinata cartella, prelevare via sftp il db crittografato e basta. In questo modo quando prelevo le mie pass non devo far loggare keepass con il mio ute
<ZioMaestro900> ogni volta con evidenti lack di sicurezza.
<ZioMaestro900> invece l'utente scemo che preleva il db (keepass) ha una pass scema ma non può fare niente, poco e niente.
<ZioMaestro900> seguendo un metodo che mi hanno proposto su stackexchange mi sono intortato e ho mandato a puttana ognicosa
<ZioMaestro900> ora riprendo il controllo della macchina e riparto da zero.
<ZioMaestro900> Sono dentro di nuovo!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<drpipus> potrete gentilmente aiutarmi se possibile
<ZioMaestro900> Siete sempre i migliori non c'è niente da fare
<ZioMaestro900> Salutatemi gianluca
<ZioMaestro900> ditegli un vecchio amico lo saluta
<cybernova> ZioMaestro900, presenterò
<drpipus> molto gentelissimamente
<chripto> ciao a tutti
<chripto> ho bisogno di un aiuto
<Carlin0> !aiuto | chripto
<ubot-it> chripto: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<chripto> ok ok...ho un portatile su cui ho 2 hard disk, su uno ho windows 7 e sull'altro ho xubuntu 15.04
<chripto> all'avvio mi compare la scheramta nera del grub di linux per scegliere cosa far partire
<chripto> vorrei eliminare la schermata e lasciare l'avvio di default a xubuntu
<Carlin0> chripto,  e win come pensi di avviarlo poi
<chripto> da bios...
<Carlin0> no
<chripto> si...lo facevo già
<chripto> poi ho dovuto reinstallare tutto per altri motivi e ora mi ritrovo la schermata di scelta all'avvio
<chripto> qualcuno sa come fare?
<cybernova> chripto, devi modificare il file /etc/default/grub
<chripto> ok...lo apro
<Carlin0> ma chripto penso che potresti azzerare il tempo di grub
<chripto> no no,io non voglio proprio farlo visualizzare, di default deve partire xubuntu
<cybernova> chripto, sudo mousepad /etc/default/grub
<chripto> aperto
<chripto> ora?
<cybernova> chripto, il primo s.o. che ti visualizza è xubuntu all'avvio grub?
<chripto> si si
<cybernova> chripto, allora porta GRUB_TIMEOUT a 0 salvi e chiudi mousepad
<cybernova> chripto, poi da terminale dai: sudo update-grub
<chripto> ma non si poteva evitare di far partire proprio il grub?
<cybernova> chripto, no grub parte sempre, così azzeri il timeout e carica direttamente xubuntu
<Carlin0> ma col tempo a zero non lo vedi +
<chripto> mi ricordo ke proprio qui un utente mi ha fatto cancellare dalla lista la voce di windows 7
<Carlin0> chripto, cosa inutile , al primo update lo riprende
<cybernova> chripto, si può fare anche così ma è una stupidata, perchè ad ogni cambiamento di kernel ti farebbe lo stesso giochetto
<chripto> ho capito...ma cmq quale sarebbe la procedura?
<Carlin0> chripto, prova come è adesso
<Carlin0> se non va bene torni
<chripto> eh...dovrei riavviare
<Carlin0> riavvia
<chripto> prima che riavvio
<cybernova> chripto, hai dato sudo update-grub?
<chripto> come faccio ad abilitare automaticamente il tastierino numerico all'avvio di xubuntu?
<chripto> ora lo do
<zoppi14> Io ho installato ubuntu ma dopo un minuto di scritte mi chiede login e password e non mi fa scrivere accanto alla password
<cybernova> zoppi14, hai installato ubuntu server?
<Carlin0> chripto, se lo lasci abilitato al prossimo avvio dovrebbe restare così
<chripto> la mia tastiera non ha il block-num
<chripto> è questa la fregatura
<zoppi14> Si
<cybernova> zoppi14, come mai ubuntu server? lo usi per server o su desktop?
<Carlin0> zoppi14, la pass non la vedi ma il SO la recepisce basta che dai invio dopo averla inserita
<zoppi14> Desktop
<chripto> mi avete abbandonato?  :(
<cybernova> zoppi14, e allora ti conviene scaricare ed installare una versione di ubuntu per desktop
<Carlin0> chripto, se non conosciamo la tua tastiera non è che possiamo inventarci le cose eh
<chripto> vabbe intanto riavvio
<chripto> grazie comunque
<zoppi14> Ce faccio a formattare tutto dal BIOS
<zoppi14> Come
<zoppi14> ???
<jester-> zoppi14: leggi il man del pc, i bios non sono tutti uguali
<chripto> niente da fare, il grub continua ad uscire
<chripto> mi ricordo che non funzionava il discorso del timeout
<Carlin0> chripto, sudo apt install pastebinit
<chripto> ok
<chripto> a cosa mi serve quel programma??
<Carlin0> chripto, cat /etc/default/grub | pastebinit
<Carlin0> a pastare i risultati
<jester-> chripto: #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0   togli il cancelletto, salva e dai update-grub e vivi in felice
<chripto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11398286/
<chripto> comunque era già installato di default quel programma :)
<Carlin0> segui come dice jester-
<chripto> ok,provo e vi dico
<Carlin0> dai sudo update-grub dopo modificato il file però
<Carlin0> se no non ha effetto
<chripto> lo so lo s
<chripto> riavvio
<chripto> grazie intanto
<chripto> ragazzi acqua....tutto come se non avessi fatto nulla
<zoppi14> Io ho un BIOS moderno asrock uefi setup utility
<chripto> queste prove le avevo fatte già tutte la prima volta perciò si decise di eliminare dalla lista windows
<chripto> mi sa ke fu inibito al sistema di controllare nel punto in cui c'è windows per cui ad ogni update non lo trovava comunque
<jester-> zoppi14: eh leggi il manuale, ci saranno 37 tipi di bios e non è comunque di competenza di questo canale
<Carlin0> chripto,  GRUB_TIMEOUT=1
<chripto> provo, ma non funzionerà
<Carlin0> chripto, per non fargli vedere windows devi scollegare il disco
<jester-> chripto: non funza perchè  ci fai
<jester-> se scommenti la riga parte sparato il primo os in lista
<jester-> se non parte di pii pel culo
<chripto> comunque nemmeno il discorso del tastierino funziona,nella schermata di login non è abilitato
<chripto> vedi ke non sto qui a perdere tempo
<zoppi14> OK grazie mille
<chripto> ma perchè non volete dirmi come si fa a levarlo dalla lista???
<chripto> senza scollegare l'hd
<chripto> mi ricordo ke c'era una procedura da fare per dirgli di non puntare all'hd di windows durante l'aggiornamento
<chripto> così il grub si mette l'anima in pace e non me lo chiede più
<chripto> mi ricordo ke l'utente mi chiese se ero sicuro di volerlo fare
<chripto> ma a me sta bene
<Carlin0> chripto, 22.47.35 sei uscito - 22.48.48 sei rientrato ... ma sei sicuro di aver riavviato ???
<chripto> ssd...
<jester-> avrà un pc raffreddato a liquido
<chripto> uno spettacolo...i migliori 200 euri spesi della vita
<Carlin0> lo tiene in frigo
<jester-> faiga con 200 un pc razzo
<chripto> cavolo non avete mai usato un ssd???
<jester-> pensa con uno da 1000
<chripto> con xubuntu ke non pesa una minchia il pc vola
<chripto> mi aiutate o no?
<cristian_c> chripto, sbaglio o sei entrato qui tempo fa?
<jester-> cristian_c: lascia stare
<jester-> la menata la conosciamo, dont feed the troll
<chripto> si, e mi avete dato dei consigli utili proprio per quello ke cerco, tutto funzionava
<chripto> poi ho formattato e reinstallato xubuntu
<chripto> e mi ritrovo sto cavolo di grub
<cristian_c> chripto, la cosa più saggia da fare è leggerti il wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/FileCartelle
<jester-> !k |  chripto
<ubot-it> chripto: www.nokappa.it
<cristian_c> ti sono state date tutte le informazioni, ora
<cristian_c> buon lavoro
<chripto> ok grazie, il modo migliore per dire sbrigatela da solo
<chripto> ciao
<cristian_c> ciao
<chripto> ci siete
<chripto> ?
<chripto> giusto a titolo informativo: ho trovato il metodo per eliminare il grub all'avvio
<chripto> e per di più eliminato la voce di windows permanentemente senza ke venga reinserita con l'update
<chripto> mi rivolgo a cristian_c
<chripto> e a Carlin0
<chripto> nonche al simpatico jester.
<chripto> jester-
<chripto> togliendo il file 30_os-prober dalla cartella /etc/grub.d/ ed eseguendo l'update il sistema non cercherà più altri sistemi operativi oltre  linux
<chripto> ringrazio il più concreto di voi: cristian_c che almeno si è degnato di darmi una guida su cui poggiarmi
<chripto> e grazie al quale ho capito come procedere
<chripto> comunque il sistema operativo che monto unito ad un ssd(hard disk a stato solido) mi permette di avere delle prestazioni fantastiche  e quindi un riavvio pc molto performante
<chripto> non c'è da stupirsi se riavviavo il pc in così poco tempo
<chripto> documentatevi prima di sparare cavolate
<chripto> ...
<Carlin0> è un IP fastweb difficilmente lo cambia
#ubuntu-it 2015-05-28
<akis24> giorno
<dragodaroma> buon giorno, sono un vecchio iscritto; non posso riconfermare la mia iscrizione perchè la email usata originalmente (@poste.it) fa parte di un servizio che è stato disattivato da tempo. Come devo fare per risolvere il tutto, conservando il vecchio nick? grazie
<dragodaroma> c'è nessuno?
<akis24> !chat | dragodaroma
<ubot-it> dragodaroma: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Ragosta> salve a tutti, necessito di un aiuto
<Ragosta> salvee
<Carlin0> !aiuto | Ragosta
<ubot-it> Ragosta: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Ragosta> Ok grazie mille
<Ragosta> comunque
<Ragosta> Ho provato ad installare una versione di Debian e Lubuntu su un pc datato di circa 16 anni fa
<Ragosta> debian, mi formatta l'hard disk però non me lo fa installare
<Ragosta> lubuntu, non mi riconosce l'hard disk e appena clicco qualcosa chrasha
<Ragosta> in tal modo, vorrei installare una versione appartenente all'ambiente linux e non windows che mi crea molte difficoltà
<Carlin0> certo che 16 anni mica sono pochi
<Carlin0> !requisiti | Ragosta
<ubot-it> Ragosta: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<Carlin0> controlla di avere i requisiti di sistema
<Ragosta> i requisiti ci sono, però si è parlato di bug presenti in lubuntu. Sono consapevole di possedere un pc datato, ma non lo uso io quindi per non buttarlo vorrei affidarmi a Linux
<Ragosta> in tal modo
<Ragosta> sto provando a scaricare Xubuntu
<Carlin0> tanto per capire ... cpu e ram ?
<cristian_c> ritorno al 1999
<Carlin0> millenium bug :P
<cristian_c> Ragosta, fai prima ad assemblare un nuovo pc con caratteristiche che ne consentano una minimi utlizzabilità, invece che accanirti
<cristian_c> se non riesci con lubuntu, a maggior ragione non ha senso parlare di xubuntu
<Ragosta> Intel pentium 4 cpu 2.40 Ghz e ram da 512kb
<cristian_c> *minima
<Ragosta> sono costretto quindi ad installare windows?
<Carlin0> cmq Ragosta per debian qui siamo offtopic ma non perchè debian non te lo fa installare ? con che cd provi ?
<Ragosta> Carlin in verità uso una usb boot
<cristian_c> Ragosta, hai un'attività di smercio pc che non puoi fare a meno di farlo risorgere?
<cristian_c> in ogni caso, in ambito *buntu, lubuntu è l'unica possibile risposta
<Carlin0> che iso scarichi Ragosta .... è la stessa cosa ... io proverei con la netinst e poi scegli lxde come DE
<cristian_c> per tutto il resto, ci sono altre distro, tra cui quella segnalata da Carlin0
<Carlin0> ma per ste cose ....
<Carlin0> !chat | Ragosta
<ubot-it> Ragosta: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Ragosta> grazie mille comunque
<Carlin0> vieni in chat ...
<Ragosta> ci sono
<EneaSuper> Non riesco ad avviare un file .run su Lubuntu da terminale
<cristian_c> EneaSuper, esattamente, cosa devi fare?
<EneaSuper> Si tratta di una installazione, driver di stampante HP
<cristian_c> ok
<EneaSuper> Ho tentato di installarla automaticamente dal programma predefinito ma nulla...
<cristian_c> EneaSuper, hplip?
<cristian_c> quale file hai scaricato?
<cristian_c> installandola automatica, cosa succede?
<cristian_c> *automaticamente
<EneaSuper> Si si tratta di "hplip"
<EneaSuper> Semplicemente la installa ma nella lista di driver non ci sono i suoi a quanto è sembrato, e durante le stampe di prova ovviamente non succede nulla
<EneaSuper> Quindi volevo provare su terminale che è una cosa più mirata e certa
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> EneaSuper, sei sicuro che il .run scaricato aggiunge il supporto alla tua stampante?
<cristian_c> EneaSuper, quale stampante hai?
<EneaSuper> Si sono certo che sia per lei, comunque si tratta di una HP Deskjet 3050-J610c (quest'ultima cifra però non so se c'entra...)
<EneaSuper> Ho provato a cercare istruzioni di installazione da terminale per questi driver .run ma non funzionavano...
<cristian_c> EneaSuper, forse c non esiste
<EneaSuper> Ok capito
<cristian_c> EneaSuper, quale lubuntu?
<EneaSuper> Il 15.04
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> EneaSuper, è wireless?
<EneaSuper> Esatto
<cristian_c> EneaSuper, dpkg -l | grep hplip
<cristian_c> in un terminale
<cristian_c> !paste | EneaSuper
<ubot-it> EneaSuper: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<EneaSuper> Non riesco ad incollare il contenuto  dell'outpout
<cristian_c> EneaSuper, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<EneaSuper> Ok spero di aver fatto tutto correttamente...http://paste.ubuntu.com/11407465/
<cristian_c> EneaSuper, meno elle
<cristian_c> non meno i
<EneaSuper> Ho provato con la minuscola e poi con la maiuscola ma nulla
<cristian_c> EneaSuper, copia e incolla il comando
<cristian_c> così come te l'ho dato
<EneaSuper> Ok
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> EneaSuper, dpkg -l | grep hplip
<EneaSuper> Nulla comunque
<cristian_c> !paste | EneaSuper
<ubot-it> EneaSuper: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<EneaSuper> Sorprendentemente non succede nulla... http://paste.ubuntu.com/11407596/
<cristian_c> EneaSuper, apt-cache policy hplip
<EneaSuper> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11407649/
<cristian_c> qui: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=425353
<cristian_c> consigliano il 3.10.9, ma tu hai già il 3.15.2 nei repo
<cristian_c> EneaSuper, secondo me, dovresti prima installare hplip
<EneaSuper> Quindi installare la versione 3.10.9? Quindi seguo il forum...
<cristian_c> EneaSuper, no
<cristian_c> quel topic è di 5 anni fa
<cristian_c> in pratica si consigliava di aggiornare hplip
<cristian_c> quindi non è quello il tuo caso
<EneaSuper> A ecco mi pareva xD
<cristian_c> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HPPrinterInstallation
<cristian_c> EneaSuper, fai una cosa
<cristian_c> EneaSuper, sudo apt-get install hplip
<cristian_c> e si prova
<cristian_c> EneaSuper, prima rimuovi la tua stampante dalla finestra stampanti
<cristian_c> EneaSuper, ma stai provando via usb?
<EneaSuper> Non ho più la stampante nella "finestra" come detto all'inizio, e no non è collegata via USB
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> EneaSuper, collegala via usb
<cristian_c> EneaSuper, quindi non hai mai provato a stampare via usb su ubuntu?
<cristian_c> con quella stampante
<EneaSuper> Sta installando "hplip" grazie al comando che mi hai inviato! :o
<EneaSuper> cristian_c: La collego lo stesso? E si, è la prima volta che la installo, ho installato questo OS qualche giorno fa
<cristian_c> EneaSuper, dovresti farlo via usb
<cristian_c> il discorso wifi è un po' diverso
<EneaSuper> Ok ora la collego
<EneaSuper> Ok collegata e accesa
<cristian_c> EneaSuper, gksudo hp-setup
<cristian_c> anzi, ho sbagliato
<cristian_c> EneaSuper, sudo hp-setup
<cristian_c> !paste | EneaSuper
<ubot-it> EneaSuper: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<EneaSuper> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11407987/
<cristian_c> EneaSuper, sudo hpsetup -i
<cristian_c> EneaSuper, sudo hp-setup -i
<cristian_c> errore mio
<EneaSuper> Mi è comparso un menù dove posso scegliere se installarla per utilizzo via USB, wireless o "par" :o
<cristian_c> mmmmm
<EneaSuper> Io desidero la wireless come detto
<cristian_c> par sta per parallela
<cristian_c> porta parallela
<cristian_c> EneaSuper, allora, prova wireless
<cristian_c> EneaSuper, ma in questo caso , tieni a portata di mano il manuale della stampante
<EneaSuper> Procedo
<cristian_c>  USB setup of wireless – Some HP wireless printers can use this wireless setup method during the printer software installation.
<cristian_c> During this process you'll temporarily connect a USB cable between the computer and the printer. It's important that you connect and disconnect the cable only when prompted by the software, which will guide you through connecting and configuring your printer's wireless connection.
<cristian_c> EneaSuper, hai un display sulla stampante?
<EneaSuper> Si piccino ma non compare nulla di utile: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11408096/
<cristian_c> scegli un nome
<cristian_c> anzi, premi m
<EneaSuper> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11408152/
<EneaSuper> Avevo il cursore accanto al "?" e non avevo capito servisse per modificare il nome, ora si chiama "me", fa lo stesso? Temevo ci fosse un bug sulla linea di comando o.o
<cristian_c> Found PPD file: drv:///hpcups.drv/hp-deskjet_3050_j610_series.ppd
<cristian_c> EneaSuper, y
<cristian_c> se il modello è quello che hai detto
<EneaSuper> Aspetta aspetta dove scrivo quella cosa?
<cristian_c> EneaSuper, premi y
<EneaSuper> Mi dice di inserire una "location description"
<EneaSuper> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11408264/
<cristian_c> fatto
<cristian_c> EneaSuper, controlla la finestra stampanti
<EneaSuper> A è stata installata? O.o
<EneaSuper> Procedo
<cristian_c> non so
<cristian_c> vediamo
<EneaSuper> Non ce ne sono
<cristian_c> EneaSuper, sudo system-config-printer
<EneaSuper> Nulla nulla
<cristian_c> EneaSuper, prova a lanciare hp-setup scegliendo usb
<cristian_c> !info hplip-gui
<ubot-it> hplip-gui (source: hplip): HP Linux Printing and Imaging - GUI utilities (Qt-based). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.14.3-0ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 19 kB, installed size 162 kB
<cristian_c> EneaSuper, sudo apt-get install hplip-gui
<EneaSuper> Gli ho detto di installarla via USB, ora scrivo quel comando?
<cristian_c> EneaSuper, no, completa
<EneaSuper> Completo l'installazione intendi?
<EneaSuper> Location?
<akis24> [11:13:54] <cristian_c> EneaSuper, sudo apt-get install hplip-gui
<cristian_c> EneaSuper, scegli
<EneaSuper> cristian_c: Ho avuto dei crash al browser, sono rimasto alla "location da assegnare"...
<EneaSuper> "location description" nun ja fo...
<cristian_c> EneaSuper, a piacere
<EneaSuper> Stampa di prova via USB avvenuta :D
<cristian_c> funza
<cristian_c> non è un problema di driver
<cristian_c> EneaSuper, controlla la finestra stampanti
<EneaSuper> Ok c'è!
<EneaSuper> Dici che mi funzionerà anche via wireless?
<cristian_c> ci sono dei metodi
<cristian_c> il primo è usare hp-setup
<cristian_c> EneaSuper, http://hplipopensource.com/node/365
<cristian_c> EneaSuper, il secondo metodo (io proverei quello) è utilizzando il display presente nella stampante
<cristian_c> *usare
<EneaSuper> Il display non permette queste cose
<EneaSuper> E HP Setup da errore
<cristian_c> EneaSuper, come fai a dirlo?
<cristian_c> che non lo permette
<EneaSuper> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11408441/
<cristian_c> EneaSuper, la domanda riguarda:
<cristian_c> <EneaSuper> Il display non permette queste cose
<EneaSuper> Ho porvato ma sul questo tipo di display non si può impostare
<EneaSuper> *su questo
<cristian_c> uhm
<EneaSuper> C'è il comando con l'IP via terminale, provo quello?
<cristian_c> ah, a, b e c esiste per questo modello
<cristian_c> avevi ragione
<cristian_c> EneaSuper, sì
<EneaSuper> Be si esistono ma sono per Win...
<EneaSuper> Ok tra poco procedo
<cristian_c> comunue, è scritto nella pagina ufficiale linkata
<EneaSuper> Si si ho preso l'istruzione da li :)
<cristian_c> stavo cercando di capire la differenza tra la versione a, b e c
<EneaSuper> A quello non lo so
<EneaSuper> Intanto sto cercando di trovare l'IP...
<cristian_c> EneaSuper, non hai il pulsante wifi sul pannello della stampante?
<EneaSuper> Uh si ecco l'IP che scemo xD
<EneaSuper> Procedo
<EneaSuper> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11408762/
<cristian_c> EneaSuper, sudo hplip-gui
<cristian_c> EneaSuper, sudo apt-get install hplip-gui
<cristian_c> il secondo
<EneaSuper> Ok procedo
<EneaSuper> Installazione completata
<cristian_c> EneaSuper, rilancia hp-setup
<EneaSuper> Mi riscrivi il comando per sicurezza? Tanto lo cerco con le frecce nel terminale...
<cristian_c> EneaSuper, hp-setup
<EneaSuper> Ok...
<EneaSuper> Ok, mi si è aperta una finestra a parte con il solito wireless ma anche il 802.11...
<cristian_c> EneaSuper, http://hplipopensource.com/node/365
<EneaSuper> Penso selezionerò il secondo che necessita della connessione USB come mi avevi detto...
<cristian_c> quella linkata prima
<cristian_c> Select the third option “ Wireless/802.11 (requires temporary USB connection and is only available for select devices)”
<EneaSuper> Ok perfetto
<EneaSuper> Ok pare abbia abilitato la stampante al wireless correttamente
<cristian_c> ok
<EneaSuper> Faccio una prova(?)
<cristian_c> EneaSuper, sì
<cristian_c> non so cosa compare nella finestra stampanti
<cristian_c> controlla le proprietà, per vedere se è configurata via wifi
<EneaSuper> Compare correttamente la stampante installata ma il wireless non funge ancra...
<EneaSuper> *ancora
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> controlla le proprietà, per vedere se è configurata via wifi
<EneaSuper> Nelle proprietà non trovo impostazioni per il wireless
<cristian_c> EneaSuper, prima ti ho fatto una domanda
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> EneaSuper, non hai il pulsante wifi sul pannello della stampante?
<EneaSuper> Si, mi compare disabilita wireless, WPS e predefiniti...
<cristian_c> EneaSuper, hai un router wps?
<cristian_c> che router è?
<EneaSuper> E' una Vodafone Station 2, nelle impostazioni via IP le stampanti hanno accesso libero
<cristian_c> EneaSuper, non hai il wps?
<cristian_c> (è un bottone sul router)
<EneaSuper> C'è soilo reset
<EneaSuper> Comunque si tratta di un vecchio PC fisso connesso via ethernet al modem...
<cristian_c> ahhh
<cristian_c> beh
<cristian_c> EneaSuper, potevi dirlo
<EneaSuper> Pardon, mi ero scordato
<EneaSuper> Pensavo fosse superfluo, dato che la stampante si collega al modem e via dicendo...
<cristian_c> EneaSuper, hai provato solo con ubuntu la stampante?
<EneaSuper> Ehm no, e ti ricordo che ho Lubuntu
<cristian_c> sì, ok, ma hai provato solo con lubuntu la stampante?
<cristian_c> o anche con windows?
<EneaSuper> Fin ora sempore e solo Win 7 e XP (quest'ultimo precedente all'OS che c'è ora su questo fisso)
<EneaSuper> *sempre
<cristian_c> EneaSuper, quindi la stampante va via wifi con 7?
<EneaSuper> Si si correttamente, anche perchè i driver sono tranquillamente scaricabili sul sito ufficiale HP
<cristian_c> ok, visto
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/547168/monitor-print-jobs-pages-printed-per-ip-address
<EneaSuper> Non ho ben capito cosa mi hai passato cristian_c...
<cristian_c> Brutus-	jester-, il problema è che non riesco a scansionare da stampante (è all-in-one) senza dare il comando da pc. Con win/ dovevo prima attivare la scansione attiva da pannello di controllo... Idee?	16:10
<cristian_c> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/09/10/%23ubuntu-it.html
<cristian_c> l'utente aveva il 610c
<cristian_c> e parla di 'scansione attiva dal pannello'
<EneaSuper> ???
<cristian_c> EneaSuper, prova a rimuovere la stampante dalla finestra stampanti
<cristian_c> EneaSuper, poi riprova con hp-setup
<cristian_c> scegliendo la terza opzione wireless
<EneaSuper> Va bene...
<cristian_c> e vedi se te l'aggiunge alla finestra stampanti una volta fatto
<EneaSuper> Quindi riseleziono la 802.11
<cristian_c> sì
<joahck> Salve a tutti!!! vorrei montare un ssd sul mio pc da 250gb per poter partizionare linux e win. Giusto 50 e 50. La mia domanda è: ci sono bisogno di settaggi particolari per per girare ubuntu su ssd?
<cristian_c> joahck, sulle nuove release di ubuntu, il trim è abilitato di default
<cristian_c> per il resto, non ci dovrebbero essere problemi
<joahck> cristian_c: ho letto che il trim andrebbe disabilitato xkè ubuntu nn riesce a gestirlo a dovere!
<EneaSuper> cristian_c: Mi da errore
<cristian_c> EneaSuper, pasta
<cristian_c> joahck, dove l'hai letto?
<cristian_c> non credo
<EneaSuper> Devi pranzare o vuoi un copia-incolla?
<cristian_c> !paste | EneaSuper
<ubot-it> EneaSuper: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<EneaSuper> A ok sgus XD
<EneaSuper> Però non sono da terminale, ti passo uno screenshot
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<EneaSuper> Lo so lo so
<EneaSuper> Ennesimo crash uffa...
<EneaSuper> http://i.imgur.com/sbnbsJN.jpg
<cristian_c> EneaSuper, è la 15.04?
<EneaSuper> Si si è quella la versione del mio Lubuntu
<cristian_c> sto guardando, ancora un seocndo
<cristian_c> *secondo
<EneaSuper> No problem
<cristian_c> EneaSuper, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1576806
<EneaSuper> Seguo queste istruzioni
<cristian_c> EneaSuper, leggilo con attenzione
<EneaSuper> Ok ok
<cristian_c> ti viene chiesto di scollegare l'usb ad un certo punto?
<EneaSuper> Aspetta
<EneaSuper> Comando "hplip-gui" non trovato e temo di non poter proseguire
<cristian_c> è un pacchetto, npn un comando
<EneaSuper> A no va be posso accedere alla finestrella dalle e impostazioni e no, non c'è niente di installato
<EneaSuper> Proseguo
<cristian_c> ah, è vero
<cristian_c> EneaSuper, lì dice di installare hp toolbox
<cristian_c> !info hplip-toolbox
<ubot-it> Package hplip-toolbox does not exist in trusty
<EneaSuper> Ok, Toolbox è installato e c'è l'ho davanti ora
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> ti viene chiesto di scollegare l'usb ad un certo punto?
<cristian_c> ti avevo fatto questa domanda
<EneaSuper> Tra poco ti dico, ovviamente seleziono 802.11
<EneaSuper> Ma no aspetta, devo selezionare per forza Ethernet!
<cristian_c> EneaSuper, però fai prima a pastare il contenuto del terminale quando lanci hp-setup, visto che nello screenshot intravedo messaggi di errore
<cristian_c> EneaSuper, esattamente , cosa ti viene chiesto?
<EneaSuper> Ho fatto accesso a Toolbox dal menù Start per capirci
<EneaSuper> Ok vado con Ethernet
<cristian_c> EneaSuper, se non rispondi alle domande, difficile aiutarti
<EneaSuper> Non trova i device
<cristian_c> EneaSuper, se non rispondi alle domande, difficile aiutarti
<EneaSuper> Ho selezionato Ethernet ed ho proseguito, dice che non trova i device
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> EneaSuper, esattamente , cosa ti viene chiesto?
<cristian_c> continui a non rispondere
<EneaSuper> No nessun collegamento via USB scusa
<cristian_c> ?
<EneaSuper> Cosa ti serve sapere esattamente, temo di essermi perso
<cristian_c> scegli ethernet in base a _quale_ domanda del wizard?
<cristian_c> EneaSuper, inoltre, ti avevo chiesto di pastare il contenuto del terminale
<cristian_c> che contiene il messaggio di errore preciso
<cristian_c> (riferito ad hp-setup)
<EneaSuper> http://i.imgur.com/jL0Itlg.png
<EneaSuper> cristian_c:
<Tersicoresuubunt> buongiorno
<cristian_c> EneaSuper, la risposta è: ovviamente wireless
<cristian_c> ethernet è errata
<EneaSuper> A ok riselezion 802.11?
<EneaSuper> *riseleziono
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> su questo non ci sono dubbi
<EneaSuper> Chiede il collegamento USB
<cristian_c> EneaSuper, l'opzione ethernet si riferisce a stampanti con la porta ethernet o similari
<EneaSuper> Aaaahhhh ecco perché
<cristian_c> EneaSuper, allora daglielo
<cristian_c> EneaSuper, per questo ti avevo fatto quella domanda
<EneaSuper> Ovvio che lo avrebbe chiesto :)
<cristian_c> 'ethernet' dipende dalla domanda
<cristian_c> :P
<EneaSuper> Mhm ok, ora seleziono la mia connessione internet
<cristian_c> EneaSuper, ma riesci a dare un ip statico alla stampante?
<cristian_c> EneaSuper, eh, no
<cristian_c> perché la tua?
<EneaSuper> ???
<EneaSuper> Ma si che è statico, ne sono sicuro o.o
<cristian_c> ok, posta la schermata
<cristian_c> EneaSuper, potresti optare per una ricerca manuale
<cristian_c> ma se non posti l'immagine...
<EneaSuper> Un attimo per cortesia
<EneaSuper> http://i.imgur.com/9sdrVU5.png
<cristian_c> EneaSuper, ok, quando da l'errore di qualche schermata fa
<cristian_c> posta il contenuto del terminale su pastebin
<cristian_c> intendo questa
<cristian_c> http://i.imgur.com/sbnbsJN.jpg
<EneaSuper> A ok capito, ma per ora ho il terminale aperto e inattivo a quanto pare, e non da alcun errore
<cristian_c> EneaSuper, cos'hai selezionando 'show advanced options'?
<cristian_c> EneaSuper, infatti devi procedere finché non da errore
<EneaSuper> Per il wireless no, anche perché nonn mi permette di interagirvi
<EneaSuper> Intanto che faccio con la scelta della rete?
<cristian_c> EneaSuper, hai due finestra attive
<EneaSuper> Si esatto
<cristian_c> e avendo la seconda aperta, non puoi interagire con la prima, finché non si completa la seconda, suppongo
<cristian_c> EneaSuper, procedi
<cristian_c> scegli la rete selezionata
<EneaSuper> Ok
<EneaSuper> http://i.imgur.com/7q4omn8.png
<cristian_c> Finish
<cristian_c> si è chiusa la seconda finestra?
<EneaSuper1> Se clicco su finish si chiuderà
<cristian_c> ok, fallo
<EneaSuper1> Apposto, sono sulla prima
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> EneaSuper, cos'hai selezionando 'show advanced options'?
<cristian_c> tanto per capire
<cristian_c> anzi, posta schermata
<EneaSuper1> http://i.imgur.com/GYiOuy0.jpg
<EneaSuper1> Pranzo, a dopo
<joahck> salve sapete se ci sono problemi con ssd e ubuntu?
<Tersicoresuubunt> qualcuno mi spiega cosa sbagli che quando apro la virtual maschine di virtualbox mi appare la schermata nera?
<Carlin0> Tersicoresuubunt, e non dice nulla ?
<Tersicoresuubunt> dice FATAL: No bootable medium found! System halted
<Carlin0> Tersicoresuubunt, non trova nulla di installato
<Carlin0> cosa hai installato in quella macchina ?
<Tersicoresuubunt> mi sembr nulla
<Carlin0> e allora cosa vuoi che parta se non ci istalli nulla
<Tersicoresuubunt> sinceramente non so come funziona ubuntu so solo utilizzare le funzioni basilari
<Tersicoresuubunt> non ho capito che dovrei fare
<Carlin0> a cosa ti serve virtualbox ?
<Tersicoresuubunt> mi serve per metterci sopra windows; ho l'esigenza di usare programmi che su ubuntu non esiste ancora la versione
<cybernova> joahck, no problemi non ce ne sono, sarebbe interessante sapere dove lo hai letto
<Carlin0> Tersicoresuubunt, e allora installa win
<Tersicoresuubunt> Carlin0 ma come e dove?
<Carlin0> Tersicoresuubunt, hai i dischi originali di win ?
<Tersicoresuubunt> Carlin0 cosa vuoi dire?
<Carlin0> Tersicoresuubunt, sei italiano ?
<Tersicoresuubunt> si sono italiana; ma non ci capisco molto di informatica.
<Carlin0> Tersicoresuubunt, hai i dischi originali di win ? ← c'è poco da capire o li hai o non li hai
<Tersicoresuubunt> non so a cosa ti riferisci
<Tersicoresuubunt> è un attimino diversa la cosa.
<Tersicoresuubunt> ti ho detto che non ci capisco nulla di informatica. Se hai la cortesia di spiegarmi cosa sono magari ti so dire.
<Carlin0> Tersicoresuubunt, per installare win devi avere i dischi di installazione , poi mettila come vuoi tu
<Carlin0> no dischi no windows
<Tersicoresuubunt> oki capito tutto
<joahck> cybernova:in giro per i web!!! ha bisogno di configurazioni particolari?
<cybernova> joahck, devi sapere che nel "web" possono scriverci tutti, cani e porci compresi, quindi non è una fonte affidabile a prescindere. Per attivare il trim ( che di default è attivato dalla 14.04 mi pare ) bisogna che nel file /etc/fstab compaia l'opzione di mounting: discard
<joahck> ok questa è l'unica accortezza?
<krabador> oppure lo fai a mano di tanto in tanto
<cybernova> joahck, si, per attivare il trim, poi ci sono altre opzioni che possono essere aggiunte per limitare le scritture sull'ssd che è un altro paio di maniche
<joahck> cybernova:questa guida è valida http://www.linuxmint-italia.org/mintitalia/guide/Installazione_ed_ottimizzazione_Linux_su_unit%C3%A0_SSD.pdf
<cybernova> joahck, niente link a fonti esterne ad ubuntu senza avere prima il permesso, non ti so dire se sia affidabile o meno perchè è abbastanza corposa...
<joahck> cybernova: ok scusami di aver messo un link esterno, puoi darmi qualche consiglio? ti ringrazio
<cybernova> joahck, quello che ti consiglio io è di aggiungere semplicemente l'opzione noatime oltre a discard
<krabador> joahck, ti ha fornito direttamente la soluzione
<krabador> per quanto riguarda trim
<joahck> cybernova: dove posso trovare una guida su come attivare lopzione noatime?
<joahck> krabador:cosa intendi?
<cybernova> joahck, cat /etc/fstab su paste
<cybernova> !paste | joahck
<ubot-it> joahck: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<joahck> http://pastebin.com/Ty6uy4GU
<cybernova> joahck, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<joahck> cybernova: 14.04
<cybernova> joahck, copia questo: discard,noatime,errors=remount-ro e incollalo al posto di errors=remount-ro
<joahck> cybernova: io nn ho un ssd, la mia intensione era di montarne uno e installare ubuntu 15
<cybernova> joahck, e allora...lol vai tranquillo
<krabador> ...
<joahck> la mia preoccupazione era semplicemente se aveva bisogno di configurazioni particolari per girare al meglio tutto qui
<krabador> joahck, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Fstab
<joahck> krabador:che consigli mi dai tu per montare un ssd
<krabador> tabella di partizioni GPT, /var e /tmp in altro device ( /tmp anche in ram ) , trim
<gcivitella> Ciao, avrei bisogno di supporto su LXD. Qualcuno sa quale sia il canale giusto in cui chiedere? Grazie
<krabador> gcivitella, lxd?
<gcivitella> krabador: si, ma non ti preoccupare, ho trovato
<krabador> figurati, molto semplicemente , che cos'è lxd?
<gcivitella> https://linuxcontainers.org/it/lxd/introduction/  LXD è una sorta di wrapper di LXC e LXC è una tecnologia di creazione e gestione di containers
<Carlin0> gcivitella, /msg alis list *lxc*
<Carlin0> l'unico chan che si occupa di sta cosa sembra essere #lxcontainers
<vincscola> ciao raga. ho un problema con l'avvio di ubuntu studio 15 da chiavetta usb
<vincscola> chi mi da una mano?
<krabador> !usbwin | vincscola
<ubot-it> vincscola: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> hai usato questo per fare la pendrive?
<vincscola> no
<vincscola> linux live usb
<krabador> formatta la pendrive, scarica questo software
<krabador> aprilo
<krabador> ed usalo per fare la pendrive
<vincscola> dici che dipende dal programma?
<Carlin0> vincscola, lo fai da win o da linux ?
<vincscola> win
<Carlin0> segui il programma che ti ha indicato krabador allora
<Carlin0> mi ha ingannato il nome de tuo programma :P
<vincscola> in pratica quando avvio la chiavetta dal boot manager di win, riesco a selezionare la lingua e le tre modalità di avvio, modalità persistente, modalità live e installazione, ma in tutti e tre i modi l'avvio si blocca su una schermata con dei codici...
<vincscola> ho fatto una foto
<krabador> !image | vincscola
<ubot-it> vincscola: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<vincscola> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/qizlGCVnQiu3G4Cpd2I9
<vincscola> ho caricato la foto... ditemi un po che ne pensate
<widecurio64> ciao a tutti, mi chiedevo perché nonostante io abbia installato pepper flash su chromium non vada!
<widecurio64> ho seguito questa guida
<widecurio64> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash/PepperFlashPlayer
<krabador> widecurio64, vai qui https://www.adobe.com/it/software/flash/about/
<krabador> segnala cosa vedi
<Carlin0> vincscola, come prima rifai la chiavetta col software che ti è stato indicato
<vincscola> ok
<vincscola> provo
<vincscola> grazie :-)
<krabador> vincscola, controlla l'hash della iso che hai scaricato
<krabador> !md5 | vincscola
<ubot-it> vincscola: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<krabador> già che ci sei.
<widecurio64> segnalo cosa di preciso?
<Carlin0> widecurio64, ti dovrebbe dire che flash usi
<Carlin0> fai una schermata al massimo che vediamo noi
<widecurio64> non mi dice niente del genere, c'è una tabella con tutte le versioni
<krabador> widecurio64, premi stamp , carica l'immagine su imgur
<krabador> !image | widecurio64
<ubot-it> widecurio64: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<widecurio64> https://imgur.com/sIzPLpa
<vincscola> questo è il risultato del md5sum   f7090c1b9d98243830212030aed99768
<Carlin0> vincscola, che iso è ?
<vincscola> ubuntustudio-15.04-dvd-i386.iso
<Carlin0> f7090c1b9d98243830212030aed99768 la hash è giusta vincscola
<vincscola> ok
<widecurio64> allora?
<Carlin0> widecurio64, dice che non hai flash installato
<widecurio64> e quindi, che faccio?
<krabador> widecurio64, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> widecurio64, dpkg -l | grep pepper | pastebinit
<krabador> incolla il link prodotto dal secondo comando, qui
<widecurio64> aspe, la procedura cambia per kubuntu 15.04
<vincscola> perchè universal usb non riconosce ubuntu studio?
<vincscola> ho risolto
<vincscola> scusate
<widecurio64> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11413460/
<widecurio64> grazie, ho risolto
<Carlin0> widecurio64, dimmi che non avevi riavviato chromium
<widecurio64> no, non avevo letto in fondo alla guida che avevo trovato che bisognava anche configurare una cosa da terminale
<widecurio64> scusate per il disturbo
<conte81>  Ciao a tutti
<conte81>  Ciao a tutti
<krabador> !ciao | conte81
<ubot-it> conte81: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<conte81>  Grazie Mille
<conte81>  Quanti siamo collegati
<Carlin0> !chat | conte81
<ubot-it> conte81: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> conte81, di lato, puoi vedere la lista utenti
<krabador> in base a cosa usi per collegarti qui
<conte81>  Volevo proprio supporto per samba
<krabador> conte81, per samba, in quale sistema operativo ?
<conte81>  Sto cercando di configurarlo in Ubuntu
<conte81>  Cercando di condividere in rete una cartella pubblica
<conte81>  Niente di speciale
<conte81>  Ma non riesco ad accedere in alcun modo
<Carlin0> conte81, ma ti serve solo per avere una cartella pubblica ?
<frank91> buonasera
<frank91> volevo alcune informazioni su ubuntu
<cybernova> frank91, chiedi pure
<frank91> volevo installare ubuntu sul mio computer
<frank91> ma occorrono i driver sata come per windows?
<cybernova> !installazione | frank91
<ubot-it> frank91: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<frank91> cioè volevo passare ad ubuntu ed eliminare per sempre windows
<cybernova> frank91, nella guida che ti ho linkato è spiegato tutto per filo e per segno, i driver sata sono già presenti nel kernel
<frank91> grazie mille cybernova
<cybernova> frank91, prego
<valentini> Buon pomeriggio a tutti
<valentini> Sto installando lubunto ma mi chiede di inserire l'id e la password utente
<valentini> Come procedo se è la prima volta che installo?
<pisolone> buonasera
<pisolone> c'è qualcuno?
<mikunos> Salve a tutti
<mikunos> avrei una domanda per esperti
<cybernova> !chiedi | mikunos
<ubot-it> mikunos: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<mikunos> il mio server non si avvia più
<mikunos> mi indica un errore del Journaled
<mikunos> journal service failed to start
<mikunos> al reboot non riesco neanche ad accedere nella modalità user
<mikunos> perchè dopo alcune righe relative all'avvio dei servizi generici mi chiede il runlevel
<mikunos> impostando qualsiasi numero di runlevel
<mikunos> si blocca
<mikunos> che posso fare?
<laeria> ciao a tutti e grazie in anticipo a chi potrà aiutarmi
<laeria> mi servirebbe creare una penna usb avviabile per poi installare ubuntu sul pc che fino a ieri aveva windows (ora non avvia più)
<laeria> il problema che non so risolverla è che devo fare la iso avviabile a partire da chromeOS
<conte81>  Mi sono disconnesso oggi avevo problemi con samba nella configurazione
<conte81>  Mi sono disconnesso per sbaglio indendevo
<conte81>  C'e piu' nessuno ?
<conte81>  Cerco aiuto per la configurazione di Samba
<krabador> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba conte81
<annaenne> ciao a tutti. Ieri ho scaricato lubuntu 15.04 per installarlo nel mio netbook attraverso chiavetta usb. Ho usato due programmi, unetbootin e lili usb, per rendere la chiavetta avviabile ma con entrambi quando avvio il netbook dalla chiavetta  non si avvia nulla. C'è solo una riga con su scritto "SYSLINUX 6.03 EDD 2014-10-06 Copyright (C) 1994-2014
<annaenne> H. Peter Anvin et al"  ed il cursore che lampeggia...dove ho sbagliato?
<Carlin0> annaenne, crei la chiavetta da windows ?
<annaenne> si
<Carlin0> !usbwin | annaenne
<ubot-it> annaenne: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<annaenne> ci provo subito. grazie
<MaurizioCostanzo> ciao a tutti ho un problema con i permessi: ho una cartella drwxrwxr-- con dentro un file -rw-rw-r--. Gli esterni al gruppo non vedono nemmeno il file dentro ma lo dovrebbero leggere non capisco il perchè.
<davegarath> MaurizioCostanzo: perché non possono attraversare la directory manca la x su other
<davegarath> MaurizioCostanzo: chmod o+x cartella
<MaurizioCostanzo> provo
<MaurizioCostanzo> funziona!
<davegarath> eh già
<MaurizioCostanzo> un'ultima domanda
<MaurizioCostanzo> cosa vuol dire ChrootDirectory?
<Carlin0> ch cambiare root
<davegarath> MaurizioCostanzo: il chrooting consiste nel rendere un path di fs la / per un utente
<Carlin0> change
<MaurizioCostanzo> quindi lo restringi in pratica?
<davegarath> MaurizioCostanzo: sì non gli permetti di vedere cosa c'è al di sotto del chroot
<davegarath> perché non c'è nulla sotto /
<MaurizioCostanzo> grazie mille. Spero siate stati felici di aiutare una persona famosa! Alla prossima gente
<Carlin0> salutaci la defilippi
<davegarath> ito
<giorgionelurido> salve
<giorgionelurido> sto tentando di installare ubuntu 15.04 su un asus con processore intel core i3
<giorgionelurido> Ho creato una penna usb con unetbootin e la iso a 64 bit di ubuntu su mac
<giorgionelurido> dopo averla inserita nel pc e aver modificato le oppurtune impostazioni di boot faccio partire tranquilllamente l'installazione previa
<giorgionelurido> previo check del disco
<giorgionelurido> ma ad un certo punto mi spunta un messagio di errore: errno 30 lo schermo diventa nero ed il computer praticamente rimane in stato vegetativo
<giorgionelurido> ho fatto un checksum md5 della iso ed è tutto apposto, così come ho provato a riscrivere la pendrive (formattata in FAT32)
<giorgionelurido> mi servirebbe aiuto
<krabador> !usbwin | giorgionelurido
<ubot-it> giorgionelurido: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> e per favore, se rimani qui o torni, cambia nick
<giorgionelurido> perchè?
<giorgionelurido> ubot-it: unetbootin fa la stessa cosa
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<krabador> giorgione666, usa questo programma per rifare la pendrive e riprova, al di là che "unetbootin fa la stessa cosa" , affermazione azzardata.
<giorgione666> è disponibile per mac?
<krabador> giorgione666, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<krabador> enjoy.
<krabador> ti saluta mauriziocostanzo
<cristian_c> lol
<giorgione666> grazie mille, un abbraccio a maurizo
<giorgione666> questa guida parla di come creare un USB bootable per mac
<giorgione666> io vorrei creare un usb bootable per windows su mac
<krabador> "sto tentando di installare ubuntu 15.04 su un asus con processore intel core i3"
<krabador> fa la persona seria
<krabador> per favore
<giorgione666> appunto sull'asus è successo un casino e non riesco più ad accedere a windows in alcun modo
<giorgione666> ho a disposizione un mac per fare questa cosa per installare linux su quel computer al posto di windows
<krabador> giorgione666, se segui il link , lo puoi fare
<giorgione666> bene quindi dopo aver seguito la procedura, se inserisco la penna nell'asus dovrebbe andare?
<krabador> se non sbagli cose, la iso non è corrotta, si
<krabador> giorgione666, consulta il manuale del notebook, su come ripristinare windows
<giorgione666> non voglio ripristinarlo, vorrei provare a capirci qualcosa di ubuntu e vorrei cominciare ad utilizzare unicamente ubuntu
<giorgione666> grazie mille per l'aiuto
<krabador> bene, se vuoi solo ubuntu, rifà il supporto di installazione
<krabador> in base a quello che hai a disposizione
<krabador>  verifica l'hash della iso
<krabador> !md5 | giorgione666
<ubot-it> giorgione666: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<giorgione666> fatto, tutto ok
<giorgione666> per ora
<mikunos> ragazzi trovo un problema durante il boot del sistema operativo
<Carlin0> mikunos, lo dici o tiriamo noi a indovinare ?
<mikunos> no Carlin0
<mikunos> stavo cercando il modo giusto di descriverlo
<krabador> vai mikunos con calma
<mikunos> il sistema non si avvia ed ho dovuto modificare al boot
<mikunos> il parametro presente nel kernel init=/bin/bash
<mikunos> sono riuscito ad avviare il sistema bash
<mikunos> ecco l'errore che ricevo al boot
<mikunos> http://i.minus.com/ioUg28gwWzyDJ.jpg
<krabador> mikunos, "non si avvia" ---> cosa è successo prima?
<mikunos> un aggiornamento andato male
<mikunos> almeno credo
<mikunos> perchè al riavvio mi son trovato questo errore
<Carlin0> mikunos, e se quando sei li premi alt + f2 succede qualcosa ?
<krabador> mikunos, hai grub ?
<mikunos> non succede nulla
<krabador> mikunos, hai grub ?
<mikunos> si c'è grub
<krabador> mikunos, allora seleziona la seconda opzione dall'alto
<krabador> e prova a caricare recovery mode
<mikunos> non funziona correttamente mi chiede il runlevel
<mikunos> appena impostato il runlevel si blocca
<krabador> mikunos, hai un grub regolare?
<mikunos> standard
<krabador> e cosa succede quando provi a selezionare la seconda voce dall'alto?
<mikunos> non funziona correttamente mi chiede il runlevel
<mikunos> appena impostato il runlevel si blocca
<krabador> !ripristino | mikunos
<ubot-it> mikunos: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<mikunos> non posso usare il cd/dvd
<krabador> pc antico che non supporta boot da usb?
<mikunos> no cloud
<mikunos> remoto
<krabador> mikunos, puoi descrivere la macchina che stai usando ?
<mikunos> è un cloud server
<Carlin0> in pratica non hai accesso fisico alla macchina mikunos
<mikunos> esatto
<krabador> e tu sei il suo amministratore?
<mikunos> si esatto
<mikunos> posso effettuare un reboot e veder cosa succede
<krabador> per esempio.
<mikunos> ma non posso installare un sistema operativo
<Carlin0> ma dov'è sta macchina mikunos ?
<krabador> Carlin0, è un cloud server
<Carlin0> ho capito
<krabador> forse non lo sa neanche lui.
<mikunos> stati uniti
<mikunos> :D
<krabador> mikunos, contatta l'host , e segnala il problema
<mikunos> grazie
<Carlin0> e non ti danno assistenza ?
<Carlin0> appunto
<mikunos> no
<krabador> balle
<Carlin0> se paghi hai anche assistenza
#ubuntu-it 2015-05-29
<davide> chi c'e
<davide> quit
<davide> vado
<davide> :)
<davide> ciao
<iluk> Scusate, sono nuovissimo: ho bisogno di aiuto xchè non riesco ad installare ubuntu su un portatile, posso chiedere qui?
<cristian_c> !chiedi | iluk
<cristian_c> iluk, non chiedere di chiedere, fai la tua domanda
<cristian_c> se qualcuno sa o può, risponderà
<iluk> dopo aver creato il supporto USB (il pc non ha lettore CD) con UNnetbootin, e cambiato l'ordine di bbot nel BIOS, riavviando il pc ububtu non parte, visualizza videate e videate di testo e alla fine c'è un prompt, ma non parte nulla.
<iluk> Ho verificato MD5 del file .iso, e ho provato anche con lubuntu: stesso problema
<cristian_c> iluk, da quale pc stai scrivendo?
<iluk> cristian_c, dal pc del lavoro, che non è quello interessato, purtroppo
<cristian_c> iluk,  iluk quale sistema è installato su quel pc?
<iluk> cristian_c Windows 7 starter; processore AMD 1,2 GHz
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> !usbwin | iluk
<cristian_c> iluk, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<iluk> cristian_c, lo provo di sicuro, grazie
<iluk> cristian_c, pensi sia il caso di usare questo metodo usando lo STESSO pc sul quale voglio installare ubuntu? O psso farlo anche da altra macchina? la chiave che ho usato e che mi ha dato problemi l'ho preparata usando UNetbootin dal mio MAC
<Sebastiano> Salve avrei una domanda. Vorrei installare Ubuntu sul mio vecchio notebook che ha un processore intel T7700 2.4ghz 4mb lv2 800hz, 4gb di ram (ma credo che la scheda madre ne veda 2.21gb) e scheda video amd x1100. vorrei un consiglio su quale distro installare e se a 32 o 64 bit. Grazie in anticipo
<Sebastiano> la ram è ddr2 a 800hz
<Carlin0> !requisiti | Sebastiano
<cristian_c> iluk, con qualunque pc
<Carlin0> hu manca il bot
<Carlin0> Sebastiano, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<Sebastiano> grazie :)
<akis24> giorno
<iluk> grazie per l'iuto, cristian_c, a presto
<Maranza> salve
<annaenne> ciao sono nuovamente qui...ho installato lubuntu 14.02, l'installazione si è conclusa correttamente ma al primo riavvio mi rimane lo schermo nero con il solo cursore che lampeggia
<annaenne> ho installato lubuntu cancellando il precedente sistema operativo xp perché ho un netbook con un ssd da 8 gb
<annaenne> cosa posso fare?
<cybernova> annaenne, cosa posso fare a far che?
<annaenne> a far partire lubuntu ... non capisco cosa possa essere andato storto
<krabador> !grub | annaenne
<ubot-it> annaenne: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<krabador> segui la guida ripristino
<krabador> se non risolvi , torna qui
<annaenne> ok thanks
<Column05> ciao
<Column05> buon pomeriggio a tutti
<Column05> ciao th34l.....
<Carlin0> !ciao | Column05
<ubot-it> Column05: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Column05> ciao carl
<Column05> ciao ubot
<oto7x> ciao a tutti ....ho bisogno di una mano...
<Carlin0> esponi il problema oto7x e se qualcuno sa risponde
<oto7x> ok .....grazie
<oto7x> ho un problema con la connessione WIFi    io ho ubuntu 14.10 fino ha ieri ha funzionato benissimo poi dopo aver fatto termina sessione al riavvio
<krabador> oto7x, adesso sei connesso con quella macchina qui ?
<oto7x> il WiFI non funzionava più..........si via cavo
<krabador> oto7x, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> oto7x, sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<krabador> incolla qui il link che ti viene restituito dal secondo
<oto7x> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11431783/
<krabador> oto7x, rfkill list | pastebinit
<oto7x> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11431830/
<oto7x> .......nuovo link
<krabador> oto7x, premi il tasto del wireless, sul portatile
<krabador> o è un tasto fisico
<krabador> o è una combinazione di tasti , con il tasto fn
<krabador> oto7x, una volta sola
<oto7x> provo........
<krabador> oto7x, quanti puntini ti servono?
<oto7x> non si connette
<krabador> cosa hai premuto e quante volte
<oto7x> io ho un Dell  ho pento e riacceso il WiFI una volta era acceso
<krabador> rfkill list | pastebinit
<krabador> di nuovo
<krabador> incolla sempre qui il link
<oto7x> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11431997/
<krabador> oto7x, iwconfig | pastebinit
<oto7x> lo        no wireless extensions.
<oto7x> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<oto7x> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11432038/
<servonet_beniami> buongiorno a tutti anzi sopratutto a chi riesce ad aiutarmi ;)
<servonet_beniami> ho installato una 14.04 server, ho installato poi xorg e firefox, do uno xinit all'avvio e faccio vedere una pagina php su un monitor collegato, tutto bene se non che dopo 10 minuti di inattività mi si oscura il monitor,
<servonet_beniami> è da due giorni che ci sto combattendo e ne xterm ne il comando via grub cambiano qualcosa
<servonet_beniami> da quel che vedo in rete è la 14 che ha questo problema, infatti con la 12 avevo fatto la stessa cosa e sta funzionando ancora tutto
<servonet_beniami> qualcuno ha qualche suggerimento in più???
<servonet_beniami> GRazie
<krabador> oto7x, accedi a bios, carica le impostazioni di default, e ricarica il sistema operativo
<cybernova> servonet_beniami, prova a far dare automaticamente questo comando da terminale quando avvii il server: xset s off
<cybernova> servonet_beniami, dopo aver avviato xorg ovviamente
<servonet_beniami> tipo lo posso mettere in rc.local???
<cybernova> servonet_beniami, ma xorg lo lanci automaticamente o te da terminale quando avii il server?
<servonet_beniami> ho creato uno script al boot in /etc/ini.d/ e chiamato in rc2.d
<cybernova> servonet_beniami, beh allora in quello script basta che fai eseguire quel comando dopo aver avviato xorg
<servonet_beniami> ok provo, grazie
<cybernova> prego
<oto7x> grazie krabador  provo
<servonet_beniami> niente da fare
<servonet_beniami> ma col supporto a pagamento qualcuno può collegarsi vi assh e mìsmanettarci???
<servonet_beniami> sto attivando landscape ma non so se è la strada giusta...
<cybernova> servonet_beniami, hai provato ad inserirlo nello script o hai provato a darlo te da terminale?
<pietroalbini> servonet_beniami, landscape non significa che quelli di canonical ti sistemano il server :)
<pietroalbini> servonet_beniami, esso è un sistema per monitorare e gestire tanti server in una sola volta
<servonet_beniami> ok infatti
<servonet_beniami> se avessi bisogno di supporto commerciale diretto a chi devo rivolgermi???
<servonet_beniami> cybernova l'ho inserito dopo il comando "/usr/bin/startx /usr/bin/firefox www.google.it" alla riga successiva nel file /etc/init.d/firefox da me creato e richiamato  nel rl 2
<cybernova> servonet_beniami, hai sbagliato, devi inserirlo dopo startx, mettendolo dopo non viene eseguito
<cybernova> servonet_beniami, a meno che tu non lanci firefox in background
<servonet_beniami> si alla fine del comando ho un &
<cybernova> servonet_beniami, è possibile vedere tale file?
<cybernova> !paste | servonet_beniami
<ubot-it> servonet_beniami: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<servonet_beniami> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11433059/
<cybernova> servonet_beniami, perdonami ma quello che hai postato non è l'intero script
<cybernova> tra l'altro è pasticciato anche male
<servonet_beniami> ok scusa adesso lo metto per intero
<widecurio64> ciao,sapete dirmi come collego kubuntu 15.04 alla mia stampante condivisa con un altro pc avente windows 7?
<krabador> servonet_beniami, http://www.ubuntu.com/legal/ubuntu-advantage/
<krabador> widecurio64, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba#Condivisione_stampante_tramite_samba
<servonet_beniami> cybernova http://paste.ubuntu.com/11433356/
<Sombreroismyname> Ciao a tutti, sto seguendo questa guida nel secondo post di askubuntu ma senza successo.http://askubuntu.com/questions/134425/how-can-i-chroot-sftp-only-ssh-users-into-their-homes vorrei una mano.
<cybernova> servonet_beniami, facciamo una cosa così vediamo se è veramente questo il problema o altro, al posto di firefox fai lanciare xterm e a mano dagli il comando xset s off e poi lancia sempre a mano firefox, se funziona poi vediamo di metterlo nello script
<OXoxOX> Salve, ho un pc Acer Aspire E1-521 da 4GB di RAM su cui ho installato Ubuntu 14.04 LTS. Purtroppo va davvero lento, come per l'avvio (ci mette quasi 1 minuto!) ed era molto più reattivo Windows 7 precedentemente installato (...con tutti i suoi virus). Qualcuno ha qualche soluzione? Grazie
<cybernova> !derivate | OXoxOX
<ubot-it> OXoxOX: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<OXoxOX> Secondo voi con un PC da 4GB di ram dovrei scaricare ad esempio Xubuntu o Lubuntu?
<cybernova> OXoxOX, io ti consiglio di installare xubuntu che sicuramente è più leggera di ubuntu
<krabador> OXoxOX, il tuo pc, parte della ram la da alla scheda video
<cybernova> OXoxOX, il processore non è un granchè bisogna dire
<krabador> scheda video che in questo modo non puo' essere paragonata ad una scheda con la sia memoria
<krabador> questo candida questa macchina, a non essere candidata ideale per ubuntu main
<krabador> che è piu' esigente in risorse , delle altre derivate
<OXoxOX> Ok, ma allora perchè con Windows 7 andava più veloce? Era meno esoso di risorse? Mi sembra strano...
<krabador> OXoxOX, hai installato ubuntu perchè qualcuno ti ha detto che è piu' leggero a prescindere ?
<OXoxOX> L'ho installato perchè su Windows non potevo aprire una pagina che mi spuntavano 4 pubblicità, e invece di resettare per la terza volta ho voluto provare un nuovo OS
<servonet_beniami> cybernova hai delle novità per me?? Grazie
<OXoxOX> Va bene, comunque proverò Linux Mint XFCE (per sicurezza mi ero masterizzato anche quello) per vedere se andrà più veloce
<cybernova> <cybernova> servonet_beniami, facciamo una cosa così vediamo se è veramente questo il problema o altro, al posto di firefox fai lanciare xterm e a mano dagli il comando xset s off e poi lancia sempre a mano firefox, se funziona poi vediamo di metterlo nello script
<OXoxOX> Grazie lo stesso
<emapug> salve a tutti
<emapug> problemi con lubuntu 32 bit su asus eeepc di 6 anni fa
<emapug> parte ma poi si blocca e va in crash
<servonet_beniami> ok provo subito. grazie
<emapug> che dite passo a xubuntu
<krabador> emapug, eeepc di 6 anni fa, tieniti lubuntu
<gammax> @emapug che modello preciso hai di eeepc?
<emapug> non lo so perche non ce neanche la batteria neanche i codici
<emapug> forse scrivendo info da terminale vedo
<emapug> uno dei primi da 10 pollici con xp
<emapug> era
<emapug> poi e morto anche xp
<gammax> sei su linux adesso?
<emapug> uum no diciamo live
<gammax> prova a dare il comando
<gammax> sudo dmidecode -s baseboard-product-name
<krabador> emapug, puoi provare a ripristinare
<krabador> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> con stessa versione o successiva
<servonet_beniami> cybernova niente da fare, ho fatto partire una sessione x con startx, ho dato  il comando a mano direttamente dal pc e poi ho fatto partire firefox, dopo 10 min si oscura il monitor... altre idee??
<servonet_beniami> ora provo con "xset -display :0 s noblank"
<cybernova> servonet_beniami, potrebbe essere un problema riguardante la scheda video, che cosa monti?
<servonet_beniami> cybernova puoi avere ragione perchè ho avuto a volte problemi nei log di X11
<servonet_beniami> la scheda è una integrata intel grafics
<servonet_beniami> ti incollo cosa dice lspci
<servonet_beniami> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<servonet_beniami> l'assurdo è che se installassi xubuntu funziona tutto
<kid1111116666> ciao a tutti
<servonet_beniami> l'ho fatto e rimane sempre accesso mettendo a mai lo spegnimento del monitor
<krabador> servonet_beniami, se ubuntu server, puoi installare quello che ti pare
<cybernova> servonet_beniami, dpkg-l | grep xserver-xorg-video-intel
<cybernova> servonet_beniami, dpkg -l | grep xserver-xorg-video-intel
<servonet_beniami> ii  xserver-xorg-video-intel            2:2.99.910-0ubuntu1.6            i386         X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver
<cybernova> servonet_beniami, mhm non so che dire
<kid1111116666> qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare ho un problemino con le partizioni
<kid1111116666> _
<Pinguinone> ciao, ho un hdd proveniente da un MAC con probabili settori danneggiati
<cybernova> servonet_beniami, su 14.04 xfce ho avuto anch'io lo stesso problema risolvendo poi con il solito: xset s off
<Pinguinone> come posso cercare di ripararlo con Ubuntu?
<cybernova> Pinguinone, se ha settori danneggiati è ora di buttarlo via...è un segno che l'hd si sta definitivamente rompendo
<Pinguinone> Sì lo so ma volevo recuperare i dati sopra se possibile
<cybernova> !chiedi | kid1111116666
<ubot-it> kid1111116666: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<krabador> kid1111116666, descrivi il problema
<Pinguinone> solo che Ubuntu non me lo monta
<cybernova> Pinguinone, non lo monta perchè è danneggiato molto probabilmente
<krabador> Pinguinone, il disco proveniente da un mac, il suo utente, lo ripara dove trattano mac
<Pinguinone> Eh no...Apple gli ha risposto di andare a quel paese e che al max gli cambiano il disco...mi ha chiesto il piacere di recuperare un po' di dati
<Pinguinone> E se ci riesco la aiuto molto
<cybernova> Pinguinone, bisognava farsi il backup quando ancora era possibile farlo
<Pinguinone> ovvio che il disco poi lo buttiamo via
<Pinguinone> Già detto... ed avete ragione
<krabador> Pinguinone, questa risorsa è riservata al supporto tecnico del sistema ubuntu
<krabador> mi dispiace, ma sei offtopic
<Pinguinone> Hai ragione ma siccome volevo ripararlo da Ubuntu speravo di avere info sui comandi
<kid1111116666> avevo solo ubuntu sul pc poi ho fatto partire la pennetta con ubuntu live e con gparted ho formattato e ho creato 2 partizioni 40gb windows e il resto dati solo che quando vado a mettere il cd windows non riconosce le partizioni se cliko su informazioni mi dice partizione non montata
<krabador> kid1111116666, windows non vede linux
<krabador> molto semplicemente
<krabador> kid1111116666, se hai esigenza di installare win, carica ubuntu in live, ridimensiona partizioni in modo da creare spazio per fare una partizione ntfs, e installa win. Verrà sovracritto il bootloader e sarà possibile caricare solo win
<krabador> !grub | kid1111116666
<ubot-it> kid1111116666: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<krabador> seguendo questa guida di ripristino , potrai avere di nuovo il bootloader di ubuntu, che ti consentirà di scegliere
<cybernova> Pinguinone, se il problema è di tipo fisico, il software non può farci molto, non fa miracoli, poi magari esistono tool specialistici per fare il recupero di una parte dei dati. Ci sono aziende che lavorano in questo campo ma non ne vale la pena dal costo molto alto
<krabador> quantomeno , sta all'utente valutare quanto valgono i suoi dati
<Pinguinone> Claro...quindi nessun software valido per provare a montarlo da ubuntu?
<krabador> Pinguinone, non ci si improvvisa tecnici, se il tuo utente ha esigenza di recuperare dati dal suo mac, deve rivolgersi a personale specializzato, che non va in giro per canali irc a chiedere come si puo' fare
<Pinguinone> Ok Krabador grazie per l'info a presto
<matteo_> non riesco  a installare un tar.xz
<kid1111116666> ho letto i  link ma io in questo momento non ho nessun sistema operativo da far partire con il grub...ho un pc vuoto sono entrato nellive per poter scrivere a voi
<cybernova> matteo_, prima devi scompattarlo, è come se fosse un file zippato
<matteo_> cybernova,  si l'ho fatto
<matteo_> ma poi mi ritrovo con una cartella
<Carlin0> matteo_, di cosa si tratta ?
<matteo_> shotwell
<matteo_> nuova versione
<matteo_> la 0.22.0
<Carlin0> dentro c'è un file readme o install ?
<cybernova> matteo_, dal sito dove lo hai scaricato sicuramente ci sarà una guida per installarlo
<Carlin0> !info shotwell
<ubot-it> shotwell (source: shotwell): digital photo organizer. In component main, is extra. Version 0.18.0-0ubuntu4.1 (trusty), package size 1372 kB, installed size 5890 kB
<matteo_> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Carlin0> cmq in linea di massima matteo_ qui non si da supporto a roba che non arriva dai repo ufficiali
<matteo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11434963/
<krabador> kid1111116666, se sei in live, puoi fare quello che ti ho segnalato
<matteo_> Carlin0, perdona, non conosco esattamente la prassi.
<kid1111116666> raga ho un pc senza nessun sistema operativo lho poratato da un tecnico ma me lo ha riportato a casa perche mi sa che ho fatto un casino con gparted e lui non si intende di ubuntu allora chiedo a voi se uno ha installato  ubuntu cancellando windows e  poi con gparted dalla pennetta live ha cancellato ubuntu ora come posso fare a creare una partizio
<kid1111116666> ne sulla quale andare a formattare windows 7 o xp che sia qualcuno mi puo aiutare
<Carlin0> !chat | matteo_
<ubot-it> matteo_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> kid1111116666, ti ho risposto, hai letto ?
<krabador> kid1111116666, apri terminale, digita software-properties-gtk , premi invio, apparirà una finestra, metti tutte le spunte, e la togli dalla voce "cd rom" , clicca chiudi
<krabador> kid1111116666, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y install pastebinit
<krabador> kid1111116666, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<krabador> quest'ultimo restituirà un indirizzo web
<krabador> incollalo qui , per favore
<krabador> matteo_, ma quello nel repo non ti va bene?
<kid1111116666> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11435087/
<krabador> kid1111116666, hai 2 partizioni /dev/sda1           2048  82520063  82518016  39.4G  7 HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<krabador> /dev/sda2       82520064 625141759 542621696 258.8G  7 HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<krabador>  
<Steky78> Buona sera
<krabador> kid1111116666, che windows vede tranquillamente
<krabador> se provato ad installare
<kid1111116666> allora le partizioni le ho fatte bene ma il cd e rotto
<krabador> per come installare windows, questo non è il canale adatto
<krabador> per installare ubuntu, fai partire la procedura di installazione e puoi usare l'opzione "usa tutto il disco"
<krabador> se vuoi fare un dual boot , installa prima windows, poi ubuntu, dove poi sceglierai l'opzione "installa ubuntu a fianco a windows"
<krabador> !installazione | kid1111116666
<ubot-it> kid1111116666: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Steky78> Avrei bisogno di un consiglio, posso chiedere qui in pubblico?
<krabador> questo canale esiste apposta
<krabador> !ciao | Steky78
<ubot-it> Steky78: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<matteo_> krabador, no
<kid1111116666> krabador grazie dell aiuto
<matteo_> ha perso una funzione che era molto comoda, epoi mi ha fatto casini con le date impostando date al 2271...
<krabador> matteo_, e come mai ?
<krabador> ok
<matteo_> purtroppo. la modifica della data delle foto è manuale.........
<matteo_> capisci.
<Steky78> Grazie! Ho un Acer Iconia w510 con windows. E' un tablet che si sgancia dalla sua tastierina. Volevo installare linux ma non so quale versione scegliere visto che vorrei mantenere  il touchscreen
<krabador> e non puoi sistemare il tutto tramite le imppstazioni ?
<matteo_> si.
<krabador> mapreri, ok
<matteo_> ma devo cliccare 300 volte, perchè non permette di inserire il numero da tastiera.
<matteo_> assurdo
<krabador> mapreri, che ubuntu usi?
<matteo_> krabador, in più a perso anche alcuni tasti rapidi da tastiera.. non so cosa hanno combinato. non capisco.
<krabador> mapreri, che ubuntu usi?
<matteo_> ha
<matteo_> scusate
<matteo_> krabador, 15.04
<matteo_> krabador, qualche consiglio?
<krabador> 15.04 fa installare 0.20.2
<krabador> l'ultima versione ufficiale è 0.22
<krabador> per dire che "hanno tolto " cose, che versione usavi prima di usare questa  in 15.04 ?
<matteo_> bella domanda.
<matteo_> dovrei vedere.
<matteo_> ok. krabador io vorrei installare la 0.22
<matteo_> riesci a darmi qualche dritta?
<Carlin0> matteo_, il readme che mi hai postato non è abbastanza chiaro ?
<matteo_> Carlin0, non sono cosi bravo.
<matteo_> mi serve una dritta.
<krabador> matteo_, dice esattamente cosa fare
<krabador> questo perchè hai scaricato il sorgente
<matteo_> $ ./configure
<matteo_> già qua. non so cosa fare.
<krabador> !comandi  | matteo_
<ubot-it> matteo_: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<krabador> !terminale | matteo_
<ubot-it> matteo_: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando  vedi anche !bash
<Carlin0> !checkinstall
<ubot-it> checkinstall is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Checkinstall
<matteo_> quindi da terminale devo entare nella cartella dove è contenuto il file install?
<krabador> matteo_, decomprimi il contenuto del file compresso, in una cartella
<matteo_> ok fatto
<matteo_> sulla scrivania
<krabador> vacci col terminale
<matteo_> ok
<krabador> e copi ed incolli i comandi , senza $
<krabador> uno alla volta
<Carlin0> ./configure
<Carlin0> make
<Carlin0> sudo make install
<krabador> questo dopo esserti assicurato
<krabador> di avere tutte le dipendenze richieste
<krabador> per la compilazione
<krabador> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<krabador> ti installa le principali
<matteo_> ma tutto questa roba è per me?
<matteo_> dipendenze?
<krabador> matteo_, con chi stiamo parlando?
<krabador> vedi altre conversazioni tecniche in atto?
<matteo_> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<matteo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11435554/
<krabador> <krabador> questo dopo esserti assicurato
<krabador> <krabador> di avere tutte le dipendenze richieste
<krabador> delle 18:29, alludeva a questo
<krabador> compilare ed installare un software, di cui si ha il sorgente, delinea il dovere di avere le dipendenze richieste, per la compilazione e per il funzionamento, il che è tutto specificato , se scritta decentemente, nella documentazione
<matteo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11435586/
<matteo_> si l'avevo fatto prima
<krabador> del software che ci si appresta a compilare
<matteo_> diceva che 0 modifiche.
<krabador> matteo_, il primo pastebin è abbastanza chiaro...
<krabador> matteo_, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> matteo_, dpkg -l | grep shot | pastebinit
<matteo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11435606/
<krabador> matteo_, dpkg -l | grep libgphoto2 | pastebinit
<matteo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11435634/
<krabador> matteo_, sudo apt-get install libgphoto2-dev
<krabador> sei sicuro di esserti assicurato su quali sono tutte le dipendenze richieste, dal software che vuoi installare ?
<matteo_> krabador, scusa ma non so nemmeno cosa sono le dipendenze.
<matteo_> adesso cerco in intenret
<krabador> matteo_, hai letto un po' di documentazione ubuntu , prima di installarlo?
<matteo_> krabador, parli di ubuntu o shotwell?
<krabador> matteo_, entrambi
<krabador> sia ubuntu
<krabador> in modo da sapere parte delle caratteristiche
<krabador> sia per shotwell
<krabador> in modo da sapere cosa gli serve per funzionare
<matteo_> no qui andiamo troppo sul complicato.
<matteo_> intendi dire le caratteristiche della mia macchina?
<krabador> perchè usi ubuntu?
<matteo_> perchè mi trovobene, mi piace per alcune cose.
<matteo_> per molte cose.
<matteo_> ma non sono cosi esperto come voi.
<matteo_> quindi ogni tanto chiedo qui.
<Steky78> ...io avrei bisogno per favore, solo di un consiglio su quale versione ubuntu installare su di un acer iconia w510 per poter mantenere il comodo touchscreen
<matteo_> krabador, ma alla fine non riesco  amettere la nuova versione si shotwell
<krabador> hai dato il comando che ti ho dato ?
<krabador> matteo_, quello che stai facendo , è compilare un software dal sorgente
<krabador> per farlo, in tutte le distribuzioni linux, bisogna avere le dipendenze del software che ci si appresta a compilare
<matteo_> sudo apt-get install libgphoto2-dev
<krabador> ogni software ha le sue
<krabador> non c'è quindi una regola standart
<krabador> *d
<matteo_> qui è partita l'installazione, ma  shotwell è ancora alla versione vecchia
<krabador> se non verificare quali siano le necessarie per quello che ci si appresta a compilare
<krabador> in ubuntu , le dipendenze per poter compilare, sono i pacchetti -dev
<krabador> mapreri, "qui è partita l'installazione"
<krabador> cosa hai mandato?
<krabador>  ./configure non è "far partire l'installazione
<matteo_> krabador, sudo apt-get install libgphoto2-dev con questo da terminale, il terminale lavorava, io pensavo avesse installato qualcosa.
<krabador> quando si fa make, si compila il software presente nella cartella, creando un eseguibile dentro la cartella stessa in cui si sta eseguendo la compilazioneno
<krabador> matteo_, ok l'inesperienza, ma ,
<krabador> "install libgphoto2-dev" cosa puo' installare secondo te?
<krabador> rimanda , nella cartella in cui hai scompattato il tutto , di nuovo il comando ./configure
<krabador> se termina senza errori, puoi procedere con make
<krabador> che fa quello che ti ho appena detto.
<matteo_> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<matteo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11435837/
<matteo_> configure sembra andato.
<krabador> ok
<matteo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11435848/
<matteo_> serve questo vala?
<krabador> com make compili e con make install installi in /usr/local
<matteo_> non funzionano entrambi
<krabador> ho visto
<krabador> e quio
<krabador> ti ricordo che si fa assitenza al sistema operativo
<krabador> non è una risorsa dedicata a shotwell
<krabador> il secondo lo puoi dare solo se il primo va a buon fine
<matteo_> niente dai ci rinuncio.
<matteo_> troppo difficile
<matteo_> krabador, grazie lo stesos.
<matteo_> stesso
<krabador> matteo_, leggi documentazione shotwell
<matteo_> è tutta in inglese!
<krabador> è possibile che possa essere necessario mandare qualche parametro al ./configure
<krabador> matteo_, "Shotwell requires Vala compiler 0.20.1 or greater" cosa significherà ?
<krabador> susu
<matteo_> l'ho capito vuole sto vale.
<matteo_> vala
<matteo_> ma  ci risiamo reinstallare altro che non so da che parte inizniare....
<matteo_> si può installare vala da riga di comando? (sarebbe tutto molto più semplice)
<krabador> matteo_, dove e come si installano le cose in ubuntu?
<krabador> esatto
<matteo_> da ubuntu center. da terminale da
<matteo_> .tar da .deb.
<matteo_> ci sono molti modi per installare da ubuntu.
<krabador> secondo te , quando ti ho fatto mandare sudo apt-get install libgphoto2-dev , cosa abbiamo fatto?
<krabador> non mi hai risposto, prima.
<matteo_> krabador,
<matteo_> io mi fido non so nemmen ocosa sia libgphoto..
<krabador> non era un errore del configure ?
<krabador> sto cercando di portarti a ragionare su quello che stiamo facendo
<matteo_> il ./configure abbiamo detto che ha funzionato.
<matteo_> ma poi serve il vala.
<matteo_> adesso sto campend ocome installare il vala. giusto?
<krabador> sudo apt-get install valac
<krabador> e rimanda make
<matteo_> ok
<matteo_> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<matteo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11436037/
<matteo_> qui è uscito un delirio.. krabador
<krabador> matteo_, il make restituisce enormi output
<krabador> matteo_, stai compilando un software dal sorgente, non stai eseguendo un mp3
<krabador> matteo_, in base alla potenza del processore, ed alla dimensione del sorgente, puo' metterci anche ore
<matteo_> krabador, questo è stato breve, 1 minuto al massimo.
<krabador> se ha finito senza errori
<krabador> controlla come si chiama l'eseguibile che ha creato
<matteo_> krabador, ma non è un probelma
<matteo_> tutti quei
<krabador> e lancialo pure , dalla cartella stessa con ./eseguibile
<matteo_> was not found
<krabador> possono non essere un problema
<matteo_> krabador,
<krabador> senti matteo_ per un tutorial per la compilazione
<krabador> non puoi stare qui
<krabador> va in #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> se devi segnalare "problemi" ci vogliono gli output precisi
<krabador> altrimenti parliamo di nulla
<krabador> visto che la compilazione puo' restituire una marea di warning
<krabador> che sono brutti a vedersi ma molto ignorabili
<thetry> Salve non è per caso presente l'utente Cristian?
<th34lch3m1st> ciao
<krabador> !ciao | th34lch3m1st
<ubot-it> th34lch3m1st: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<th34lch3m1st> sto seguendo questa guida creare una chiavetta UEFI:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/395879/how-to-create-uefi-only-bootable-usb-live-media , mi sorge un dubbio.... visto che la guida è del 2013  suggerisce di installare grub-efi-amd64-bin (paragrafo "2.1. Creating the binary" nella risposta accettata) e da synaptic vedo che ci sarebbe anche un grub-efi-amd64-signed......mi chiedevo se sto procedendo nel verso giusto o se de
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st, per quale pc?
<th34lch3m1st> con il Linux Foundation's PreLoader, o sto semplicemente usando delle istruzioni non aggiornate...
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c ciao...sempre quello dell'altro giorno ( :) ) ....lHP stream 11
<cristian_c> n2840
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c :) si
<cristian_c> il wifi?
<cristian_c> realtek 8723?
<cristian_c> !usbwin | th34lch3m1st
<ubot-it> th34lch3m1st: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c funziona quando parto "persistent" per una mezz'ora almeno, non l'ho testato di più... (ora sto rifacendo una chiavetta più capiente per testarlo a fondo e avere il grub.cfg già flaggato con persistent)
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c con quella guida posso caricare altre ISO sulla chiavetta (32GB) senza scompattare nulla e testare anche altre versioni.....
<cristian_c> !unetbootin | th34lch3m1st
<ubot-it> th34lch3m1st: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c tutto in secure-boot
<cristian_c> unetbootin non va bene?
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c mai provato, fa UEFI/secure-boot multi-iso?
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c il punto che mi ha incartato è quando il link esterno spiega il PreLoader: http://askubuntu.com/questions/594747/how-to-use-the-linux-foundations-preloader
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c non capisco se bootx64.efi devo rinominarlo loader.efi o ci pensa PreLoader/HashTool
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st, io proverei prima con unetbootin
<cristian_c> non è multi-iso comunque
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st, però ti da la possibilità di impostare la persistenza
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c considerà anche il fatto che devo testare se questo trabiccolo regge unity e tutto quanto, altrimenti devo ripiegare su L/Xubuntu...
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c la persistenza sono a posto ho già fatto il dd del casper-rw dalla chiavetta precedente (8GB) a questa (32GB)  emantengo tutto quello che ho fatto finora (fix wifi, language it ETC ETC )
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st, sullo stream vai sicuro su xubuntu/lubuntu
<cristian_c> *hp stream
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st, quindi il fix funziona?
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_csembra di si, se ci sono novità ti faccio sapere (sotto alla risposta che mi avevi linkato c'è anche il suggerimento di compilare quei driver da quel famoso link su github)
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st, in realtà si trattava di editare/creare un file
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c sono d'accordo, minimo intervento minimo rischio
<cristian_c> anche perché poi senza dkms dovresti compilare ad ogni aggiornamento del kernel
<cristian_c> il che può risultare scocciante
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c non lo sapevo
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c dammi una spinta su sta storia :) http://www.rodsbooks.com/efi-bootloaders/secureboot.html#preloader
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c leggendo[5. Rename your default boot loader as loader.efi, in the same directory as PreLoader.] dovrei rinominare bootx64.efi come loader.efi, giusto?
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st, non capisco quale sia il tuo scopo
<cristian_c> alla fine , che ci devi fare con 'sta usb?
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c testare 5/6 versioni di ubuntu... :)
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c senza formattare la chiavetta tutte le volte... :)
<Carlin0> 5 / 6 versioni quali ?
<th34lch3m1st> Carlin0 lubuntu kubuntu mate etc etc
<Carlin0> th34lch3m1st, sono tutte la stessa cosa cambia solo il DE
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st, io fossi in te, proverei con multisystem
<cristian_c> Carlin0, infatti
<th34lch3m1st> Carlin0 ma se diciamo volessi provare anche debian, arch e altre...
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st, arch non esiste in live
<Carlin0> arch non ha una live che io sappia
<cristian_c> arch te la devi creare da solo
<cristian_c> installare pezzo dopo pezzo
<Carlin0> debian la miglior installazione la fai con la iso netinst
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st, lo dice il nome :P
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c ho fatto per dire...
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c arch non ha una ISO da scaricare?
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st, volendo, puoi installare i singoli DE nella stessa installazione
<cristian_c> senza create tante live
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c però se volessi testare altre linux....
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st, eh, ma tu parli di utilizzo live
<Carlin0> ma poi quante iso può contenere sta usb ?
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c eh, sta chiavetta lancia la ISO in loopdevice con uefi/secure boot e persistenza...
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st, beh, dai , dopo averne provata qualcuna, non è ci voglia poi molto a rifare la usb
<Carlin0> th34lch3m1st, vuoi provare diverse distro ? usa virtualbox
<cristian_c> a meno che tu non le collezioni :P
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c è una menata...
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st, ma no
<cristian_c> non è una menata
<cristian_c> se non  ne devi testare 400
<Carlin0> ci vuole molto meno che a fare tutto il casino che vuoi fare tu
<cristian_c> Carlin0, infatti
<th34lch3m1st> Carlin0 le devo testare via usb3 su un notebook che non ha porte xsata e 32gb emmc....
<cristian_c> pochi minuti ed è fatta
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st, ma scusa, non le vuoi testare per capire come sono fatte?
<cristian_c> poi i requisiti li sai più o meno
<Carlin0> th34lch3m1st, una live è sempre cmq solo una live .. il test vale per quello che è
<cristian_c> Carlin0, infatti
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c una volta che ho il bootloader funzionante, si tratta di copiare la ISO e editare grub.cfg
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st, ti ho suggerito multisystem
<cristian_c> non capisco perché devi complicarti la vita
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c che cos'è?
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st, è quello che cercavi
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c link?
<cristian_c> !lmgify
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'lmgify'
<Carlin0> giyf
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st, comunque, la richiesta che fai, ha poco a che fare con il supporto tecnico a ubuntu
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c voglio usare il Preloader, tutto qui
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c ubuntu può usre il preloader
<cristian_c> per bootare da usb ci sono soluzioni consolidate
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c ubuntu può usare il preloader? come si fa?
<cristian_c> per tutto il resto c'è -chat
<cristian_c> !chat
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c ma il multisystem usa uefi e secure-boot?
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c va bè, lascia stare, grazie4 per i suggerimenti :)
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st, pare di no
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st, ma appunto, considerando il problema del secure boo
<cristian_c> *boot
<cristian_c> fai prima a creare una usb con un sistema solo
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c e che sto facendo... :D
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c dai, scherzo
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st, l'alternativa, come dici tu, sarebbe il pre-loader
<cristian_c> con chiave firmata
<cristian_c> ma secondo me, ci metti molto molto meno a creare qualche usb  nel modo classico
<cristian_c> invece che impazzire dietro tali paciocchi
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c ma se imparo qualcosa sull'eufi/secure-boot a questo giro, dovesse ripresentarmi la necessitò di installare *nix su qualche dispositico/memoria strana, avrei un precedente...
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c se tutte le volte avessi scelto la via più veloce non avrei mai imparato quel poco (pochissimo) che so....ne convieni?
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st, solitamente, non è necessario pacioccare le usb per bootare ubuntu
<cristian_c> o altre note distro
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st, ci sono un sacco di  cose da imparare
<cristian_c> al di là di questo
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c mai affrontato uefi/secure-boot prima d'ora (desktop/mbr)...visto che c'ero e c'ho perso un pò di tempo, perchè non approfondire....
<th34lch3m1st> cristian_c comunque, credo di aver capito il passaggio, 5 minuti e ti faccio sapere :)
<cristian_c> th34lch3m1st, a maggior ragione, leggi la documentazione
<cristian_c> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<cristian_c> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<th34lch3m1st> mi dice: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11440106/
<th34lch3m1st> che significa "cannot stat" ?
#ubuntu-it 2015-05-30
<ale82> Buon giorno a tutti
<ale82> posso chiedere un aiuto riguardante un software che uso con ubuntu?
<Carlin0> !aiuto | ale82
<ubot-it> ale82: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<ale82> ho un problema con DraftSight che i gesti del mouse è lento nei movimenti
<ale82> nell'area di disegno ho il mouse molto lento
<Carlin0> ale82, che ubuntu usi ?
<ale82> 13.04
<Carlin0> ale82, cpu e ram del pc ?
<ale82> scusami la 14.04 è la versione di ubuntu
<ale82> cpu intel 2.6 x 2GHZ e la ram 1GB
<ale82> scheda grafica nvidia geforce5300
<Carlin0> ale82, ma vedevo ora che DraftSight non è nei repo giusto ?
<ale82> scusami nvidia 9500
<ale82> no no è nei repo
<ale82> ma mi serve per lavoro
<Carlin0> ehhh dovresti rivolgerti agli sviluppatori , inoltre come requisiti di sistema sei un po ai limiti per quanto riguarda la ram ...
<ale82> ehh lo sò
<servonet_beniami> ciao cybernova, ho risolto la questione di ieri con i tre comandi nello script di avvio, ora incollo e ti faccio vedere.
<cybernova> servonet_beniami, ciao, ok grazie
<servonet_beniami> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11448131/
<servonet_beniami> ho dovuto mettere uno sleep perchè i comandi si eseguivano ancora prima che partisse x
<cybernova> servonet_beniami, ottimo
<servonet_beniami> grazie della dritta, ciao
<ale82> <Carlin0> altrimenti ci sono altri software che si posso usare per il cad
<Carlin0> ale82, non saprei ... non uso cad ma : una ricerca su google ?
<Carlin0> ale82, http://bfy.tw/5KX
<ale82> ma molto probabilmente
<ale82> ho installato una versione che non va bene oppure mi manca qualche libreria
<Carlin0> ale82, sei ai limiti come requisiti di sistema ... non c'è nulla di strano che lavori un po lento eh
<ale82> io l'avevo gia usato in precedenza con lo stesso pc
<ale82> e non avevo nessun tipo di problema riguardante il mouse
<Carlin0> ma con release precedenti di ubuntu magari
<ale82> si con relesa precedenti
<ale82> se non ricordo male la 12.04
<Carlin0> se lavori col pc non aggiornare solo il software ...
<Carlin0> e te lo dice uno che cmq non ci lavora eh
<ale82> ehh purtroppo avevo la 12.04 poi son passato per un periodo a win7 e poi son ritornato a ubuntu e ho installato la 14.04
<Carlin0> si ma cmq ale82 ogni SO ad ogni rilascio richiede sempre un po più di risorse , anni fa ubuntu girava anche con mezzo gb di ram
<ale82> ehh si hai ragione
<Carlin0> ora con un gb sei ai limiti , se ci lavori investi qualcosina no
<ale82> ehh volevo provare a vedere se risolvevo il problema cmq
<ale82> lo so che sono ai limiti però tutti gli altri programmi funzionano e non mi creano problemi
<Carlin0> anche quello funziona però rallenta (almeno così dici tu)
<Carlin0> ho visto nel sito di draftsight che c'è la sezione dedicata al supporto , prova a chiedere li
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<ale82> in community oppure c'è un forum
<Carlin0> loro lo fanno loro ne sanno di più
<cybernova> !chat | ale82
<ubot-it> ale82: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Dmytrius> Ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu via wubi. Al termine dell'install da win7 riavvio e si lancia in automatico ubuntu. Ad un certo punto compare errore "determinazione file system", dice che ci sono troppe partizioni e che devo risolvere dalla finestra di gestione partizioni.. ma non ho altre partizioni anzi, ne ho solo una, la primaria C
<cristian_c> Dmytrius, semplicemente, non utilizzare wubi
<Dmytrius> il problema è che il mio pc è un fujitsu lifebook e ha problemi ad entrare nel bios e non riesco ad installare ubuntu da pendriveUSB
<cristian_c> Dmytrius, descrivi i problemi
<cristian_c> Dmytrius, per quanto riguarda il bios , non dovrebbe essere impossibile
<Dmytrius> premendo f2 entra solo nel windows boot menu e con f12 (+ esc ecc eccecc) nulla.. solo premendo f12 +esc insieme entro nel grub4dos.. da lì ho cercato in tutti i modi a lanciare la pendriveUSB per installare ubuntu-15.04-desktop-amd64.iso ma nulla.. facendo comandi root (hd0,0) oppure root (hd1,0) ecc non riesco a trovare la USB
<cristian_c> Dmytrius, grub4dos? O.o
<cristian_c> Dmytrius, è un pc recente?
<Dmytrius> no ha almeno 2 o 3 anni, credo sia nato inizialmente con linux, infatti ha il grub originale
<cristian_c> Dmytrius, ma non hai letto il manuale?
<jester-> Dmytrius: il pc non ha  cdrom?
<Dmytrius> ora provando ad installare ubuntu dal live è uscito uesto errore: creazione dell'area swap non riuscita
<Dmytrius> su gparted non mi fa manovrare un bel nulla, la partizione principale C di 490gb non me la fa toccare proprio
<akis24> giorno
<Guest23791> buongiorno, non riesco a stampare un pdf mentre un file libre office si.
<Elenk> Ciao ragazzi ho chiesto aiuto via chat solo una volta tanto tempo fa, quindi magari farò qualche pasticcio. ho un portatile asus x555l
<Elenk> e ho problemi col touchpad, è troppo sensibile - fino a portare all'esaurimento - e non è possibile fare lo scrolling dal touchpad
<Elenk> è tutto il giorno che googolo ma non ho trovato niente di utile....qualcuno può mica darmi una mano?
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> Elenk, apri un terminale
<Elenk> eccomi
<cristian_c> Elenk, digita: xinput list
<cristian_c> !paste | Elenk
<ubot-it> Elenk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Elenk> quando clicco su paste va in timeout
<cristian_c> Elenk, prova ad utilizzare altri servizi
<cristian_c> di paste
<cristian_c> http://pastebin.com/
<Elenk> rieccomi cristian_c, posto di nuovo il risultato: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11452776/
<cristian_c> ⎜   ↳ PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse               	id=12	[slave  pointer  (2)]
<cristian_c> io vedo solo un mouse
<cristian_c> Elenk, sicuro ci sia il touchpad?
<Elenk> nessun mouse è attaccato
<cristian_c> allora non può essere che il logitech O.o
<cristian_c> Elenk, è il pc da cui stai scrivendo?
<Elenk> sì
<cristian_c> ohhhh, ho trovato
<cristian_c> viene riconosciuto come mouse, lol
<cristian_c> Elenk, http://askubuntu.com/questions/532565/touchpad-detected-as-ps-2-logitech-wheel-mouse-on-asus-n550jk
<Elenk> ah però io ho ubuntu 12.04
<cristian_c> It seems FocalTech touchpad needs a specific driver, and that work is in progress to integrate it into the mainline kernel.
<cristian_c> Elenk, ahhhh
<cristian_c> non so se lo stesso problema è sulla 14.04
<cristian_c> Elenk, puoi provare con una live della 15.04?
<Elenk> al momento no, posso fare l'upgrade alla 14.04
<cristian_c> Elenk, allora prova
<Elenk> però prima avevo 14.04 e il touchpad andava alla stessa maniera
<cristian_c> a eseguire l'upgrade
<Elenk> paro paro
<cristian_c> Elenk, infatti hanno segnalato il problema con la 14.04
<cristian_c> probabilmente questo touchpad non aveva ancora il driver incluso nel kernel
<cristian_c> Elenk, comunque, segnati la pagina che ti ho linkato
<Elenk> questo è il portatile di mia sorella, mi dice che prima di volerlo gettare dalla finestra una sera aveva provato anche la 15 e  il touchpad andava alla stessa maniera
<Elenk> di quella pagina quali step dovrei seguire per sistemare secondo te?
<cristian_c> Elenk, una risposta è marcata come risolutiva
<cristian_c> quindi, prima di tutto leggila
<Elenk> dalla 12 ho provato e non mi trova il pacchetto focaltech-dkms
<cristian_c> Elenk, ma hai letto la risposta?
<Elenk> sì, e ho provato a seguire la procedura riportata nel primo commento
<Elenk> non funziona la ppa
<cristian_c> Elenk, esattamente cos'hai fatto?
<cristian_c> !paste | Elenk
<ubot-it> Elenk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> pastebinna gli output del terminale
<cristian_c> Elenk, ma quel portatile non è venduto con windows?
<Elenk> l'avevo preso freedos
<cristian_c> e installato ubuntu, giusto?
<cristian_c> quindi non è stato testato con windows
<Elenk> guarda prima di procedere a questo punto provo a fare l'upgrade alla versione 14
<cristian_c> ok
<Elenk> intanto grazie mille
<Tiziano> Salve, ho installato windows su una partizione ntfs mentre avevo gia installato ubuntu 14.04 su un altra partizione sempre dello stesso disco, adesso all'avvio del computer parte solo windows, è possibile recuperare in qualche modo l'accesso a linux?
<cristian_c> Tiziano, sì, ma su quale pc?
<widecurio64> salve a tutti, ho un problema con kubuntu 15.04; non mi parte più discover
<Tiziano> Sullo stesso pc, vorrei che all'avvio mi facesse scegliere il sistema operativo
<cristian_c> Tiziano, sì, ma su quale pc?
<Tiziano> senza che devo riformattare la partizione con linux e reinstallarlo
<Tiziano> su un computer fisso
<cristian_c> Tiziano, nome scheda madre
<cristian_c> processore.
<cristian_c> ecc..
<Tiziano> amd, aspetta to do il modello
<Tiziano> la scheda madre è un asus
<Tiziano> il modello mi pare M2n
<Tiziano> una cosa del genere ma non riesco a vederlo
<cristian_c> Tiziano, non hai il manuale della scheda asus?
<widecurio64> scusate, cosa posso fare con muon discover che non parte?
<Tiziano> no, il computer è vecchio non so dove possa essere
<krabador> Tiziano, sito asus
<Tiziano> grande! Mo controllo
<Tiziano> Intanto il processore é AMD Athlon(tm) 64x2 dual core 4600+ 2.41ghz
<krabador> recente
<krabador> !grub | Tiziano
<ubot-it> Tiziano: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<krabador> segui la guida ripristino
<widecurio64> scusate, il software centre non va su kubuntu 15.04 cosa posso fare, fino a ieri andava
<cristian_c> widecurio64, contestualizza 'non va'
<widecurio64> io lo apro e la finestra appare, con dentro le icone del desktop come fosse trasparente
<cristian_c> widecurio64, forse hai problemi con compiz
<cristian_c> widecurio64, apri un terminale
<widecurio64> e che faccio?
<cristian_c> widecurio64, digita: sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> !paste | widecurio64
<ubot-it> widecurio64: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<widecurio64> https://imgur.com/BZ8NgbV
<widecurio64> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11453812/
<cristian_c> widecurio64, allora, secondo me, è un problema di plasma
<widecurio64> e cosa ci posso fare?
<cristian_c> il fatto è che hanno introdotto sulla 15.04 una release di kde 5, che è ancora troppo immaturo
<widecurio64> ... però fino a ieri andava benissimo, strano che di colpo non vada più
<cristian_c> widecurio64, ci sono stati aggiornamenti di sistema?
<widecurio64> si
<widecurio64> forse quelli, ma non si possono disinstallare?
<cristian_c> widecurio64, beh
<cristian_c> widecurio64, di quale pc si tratta?
<widecurio64> in che senso PC, è assemblato, fisso con 8 Gb di ram, 4 cores intel i5...
<widecurio64> questo intendi?
<cristian_c> intel
<widecurio64> si
<cristian_c> quindi niente scheda grafica nvidia o amd?
<widecurio64> nvidia gtx 750 ti
<cristian_c> mmmm
<widecurio64> mmm cosa?
<krabador> widecurio64, ls -la ~/ , vedi se c'è una cartella .kde
<widecurio64> si, c'è
<krabador> widecurio64, sudo mv ~/.kde ~/.kde_old     (attento con i nomi corretti delle cartelle)
<krabador> riavvia
<krabador> e prova a vedere se hai ancora il problema
<widecurio64> non ha funzionato
<widecurio64> c'è modo di resettare l'applicazione di muon discover?
<cristian_c> mmm
<cristian_c> widecurio64, il problema è solo con muon?
<cristian_c> sicuro?
<widecurio64> si
<widecurio64> tutte le altre app di sistema partono senza problemi
<cristian_c> widecurio64, c'è anche un'altra possibilità
<widecurio64> aspe, posso provare ad avviare muon da terminale
<cristian_c> provare a reinstallare muon/muon discover
<widecurio64> come lo disinstallo?
<cristian_c> widecurio64, sudo apt-get install --reinstall nomepacchetto
<cristian_c> widecurio64, altra cosa che puoi fare è aprire muon da terminale
<cristian_c> e guardare l'ouput che viene stampato nella shell
<cristian_c> *output
<cristian_c> messaggi di errore, ecc...
<widecurio64> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11454195/
<krabador> widecurio64, fa la stessa cosa con la cartella ~/.config
<widecurio64> quale cosa, il reinstall?
<krabador> widecurio64, no, quanto da me segnalatoti prima
<cristian_c> widecurio64, fai come suggerito da krabador
<widecurio64> cosa devo fare ora?
<cristian_c> widecurio64, cancella la cartella ~/.config
<widecurio64> tutta?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> se non sei sicuro, fai un backup della cartella
<widecurio64> ok, backup fatto, come la cancello?
<widecurio64> clear
<cristian_c> widecurio64, da interfaccia grafica o da terminale
<widecurio64> ok
<krabador> <krabador> widecurio64, sudo mv ~/.kde ~/.kde_old     (attento con i nomi corretti delle cartelle)
<cristian_c> da interfaccia grafica: clic destro-> elimina
<krabador> widecurio64, in questo modo intendevo
<krabador> <krabador> widecurio64, fa la stessa cosa con la cartella ~/.config
<widecurio64> ok, cancellata
<widecurio64> è ripartito
<cristian_c> muon?
<widecurio64> si
<widecurio64> molte grazie
<elesk> ciao ragazzi ho un problema con il touchpad del mio portatile, qualche ora fa ero qui e sotto consiglio di cristian ho fatto l'upgrade alla versione 14 di ubuntu e provato a seguire le istruzioni trovate al primo commento di questo link
<elesk> http://askubuntu.com/questions/532565/touchpad-detected-as-ps-2-logitech-wheel-mouse-on-asus-n550jk
<elesk> ora a differenza di prima xinput list mi dà questo risultato http://paste.ubuntu.com/11455001/
<elesk> ma il touchpad funziona come prima, ovvero iper sensibile e non permette lo scrolling
<elesk> se per caso qualcuno avesse qualche suggerimento...sono qui, grazie ;)
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> ⎜   ↳ PS/2 FocalTech FocalTech Touchpad in mouse emulation mode	id=12	[slave  pointer  (2)]
<cristian_c> oh, molto bene
<cristian_c> !touchpad
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Periferiche/SynapticsTouchpad
<elesk> eccoti :)
<cristian_c> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<cristian_c> Adjust Touchpad Sensitivity
<cristian_c> elesk, ma hai provato da interfaccia grafica?
<cristian_c> (a ridurre la sensibilità)
<cristian_c> ah, 'mouse emulation mode'
<elesk> già, anche a me puzza questo mouse emulation
<cristian_c> elesk, ma avevi riavviato?
<elesk> sìsì riavviato
<cristian_c> elesk, dpkg -l | grep focal
<cristian_c> !paste | elesk
<ubot-it> elesk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<elesk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11455103/
<cristian_c> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1372609
<cristian_c> è lunghissimo
<elesk> appena aperto il link mi ha chiesto di installare Launchpad
<cristian_c> no no
<cristian_c> non devi installare nulla, l'ho postato per riferimento
<elesk> ok...vedo, sinceramente credo di avere parecchio difficoltà a seguire tutta quella roba
<cristian_c> elesk, appunto
<cristian_c> è una cosa work in progress a quanto capisco
<cristian_c> elesk, una cosa puoi tentarla, però
<cristian_c> per metterci una pezza
<cristian_c> elesk, xinput --test 12
<elesk> viene una roba per cui se muovo il dito sul touchpad compaiono dei valori
<cristian_c> ok
<elesk> il problema non è la velocità di spostamento, ma la sensibilità. la velocità di spostamento è ok, ma appena sfioro il pad è come se cliccassi
<elesk> se provo a fare tasto sx 9 su 10 il cursore si sposta mentre clicco
<cristian_c> elesk, allora
<elesk> e lo fa fuori target
<cristian_c> elesk, lascia quel terminale aperto
<cristian_c> su quel comando
<cristian_c> non lo chiudere
<cristian_c> elesk, apri un secondo terminale
<cristian_c> elesk, e digita nel secondo terminale: xinput --watch-props 12
<elesk> incollo il risultato?
<elesk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11455467/
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/205676/how-to-change-mouse-speed-sensitivity
<cristian_c> mmm, il titolo presenta mouse, ma è sempre touchpad
<elesk> provo a seguire la pro?cedura del primo commento
<elesk> (Ecco, il punto interrogativo è stato inserito a caso perché per sbaglio ho sfiorato chissà come il touchpad mentre scrivevo, forse con  un pelo del polso glabro)
<cristian_c> Device Accel Profile (261):	0
<cristian_c> 	Device Accel Constant Deceleration (262):	1.000000
<cristian_c> 	Device Accel Adaptive Deceleration (263):	1.000000
<cristian_c> 	Device Accel Velocity Scaling (264):	10.000000
<cristian_c> in particolare: 	Device Accel Constant Deceleration (262):	1.000000
<cristian_c> elesk, prova a impostarlo a 5
<elesk> così è cambiata la velocità, diminuita
<elesk> troppo
<cristian_c> elesk, xinput --set-prop 12 "Device Accel Constant Deceleration" 5
<cristian_c> elesk, hai fatto così?
<elesk> esatto
<cristian_c> elesk, allora prova altri valori
<cristian_c> magari 3
<elesk> va bene. magari risulta più comodo anche se non cambia la questione della sensibilità al tocco...
<elesk> cmq grazie
<elesk> grazie, ora vado
<cristian_c> la fretta
<akis24> sera
<madmouse> ciao a tutti
<madmouse> ho un problema con ubuntu 15.04
<krabador> chiedi
<madmouse> durante l' avvio quando appare la scritta ubuntu con i 5 puntini sotto , inizia a sfarfallare lo schermo e l'avvio inpiega quasi 5 minuti
<madmouse> potreste aiutarmi a capire
<krabador> madmouse, elenca le caratteristiche del pc
<krabador> cpu
<krabador> ram
<krabador> scheda video
<madmouse> intel i5 2gb di ram skeda video ?
<madmouse> correggo
<madmouse> intel core i5-2410 cpu@ 2.30 x 4
<madmouse> ram 4 gb
<madmouse> grafica intel sandybridge mobile
<madmouse> 64 bit
<madmouse> il pc è un notebook sony vayo
<krabador> è l'unico sistema in questo pc?
<madmouse> si
<madmouse> installato oggi
<krabador> allora all'accensione del pc, mettiti a premere il tasto shift destro
<madmouse> poi?
<krabador> all'altezza della prima linea in alto
<krabador> premi il tasto "e"
<krabador> cancella le parole quiet splash , e premi f10
<krabador> in questo modo puoi notare possibili problemi durante il caricamento
<madmouse> ok ma ora sto usando quel pc appena posso ci provo poi se ti ribecco ti mando i risultati
<madmouse> per ora grazie se non hai altri consigli
<krabador> madmouse, entra qui, quando puoi operare, altrimenti non ti si possono indicare soluzioni sulla base di impressioni
<krabador> qui si fa assistenza diretta
<madmouse> ok capisco appena posso ti farò sapere grazie ancora
<krabador> madmouse, quando sei nella possibilità di operare con la macchina in questione, torna pure qui
<madmouse> ciao
<krabador> madmouse, non accetto pvt, puoi tranquillamente scrivere in canale
<krabador> in modo da consentire ad altri utenti di poter contribuire all'assistenza
<madmouse> Era solo per trovarti
<madmouse> Era solo per trovarti
<madmouse> Mi sono collegato dal telefono
<krabador> ok, ci sei.
<madmouse> Si ho riavviato di nuovo senza premere shift DX e ancora si deve avviare...
<krabador> la pressione di shift destro, fa solo apparire il menu grub
<krabador> che se non interpellato , fa partire la prima linea in alto
<madmouse> Non mi appare niente ma se lo premo qualche volta parte benissimo e impiega pochissimo ad avviarsi
<krabador> madmouse, esattamente all'accensione, devi premerlo ossessivamente , finquando non appare il menu di grub
<madmouse> scusa ma si è scaricato il cellulare mi rifarò sentire presto per ora utillizzero questa piccola scorciatoia poi ti farò sapere
<madmouse> era per krabador
<krabador> ok madmouse torna quando ti pare
<madmouse> grazie mille ciao
<noel80> buondì a tutti :)
<noel80> scusate , ma dovrei chiedere un piacere : non sò come generare un carattere che manca nella tastiera del portatile ....
<krabador> che carattere?
<noel80> il carattere sarebbe questo  >> ( grazie )
<noel80> >
<krabador> non hai <> a fianco alla z?
<noel80> cavolo , sì :) ! .... mi sà che dovrei dormire un pò :)
<noel80> grazie comunque ... ero alla fine dell'installazione e mi ero già inpanicato ....
<noel80> :)
<krabador> perfetto
<krabador> con alt z fai «
<krabador> con alt x fai »
<krabador> alt-gr shift z fai <
<krabador> alt-gr shift x fai >
<krabador> sempre se la tastiera sia localizzata in italiano
<noel80> sì , è in italiano ... allora ora sò anche questi metodi . Grazie mille .
<Carlin0> noel80, http://i.imgur.com/HIOmv.png
#ubuntu-it 2015-05-31
<MatSolo> Ciao! Non so chi abbia voglia di dare una mano a quesquest'ora, però sto installando lubuntu e ho un problema con la connessione wifi: non me ne trova neanche una.
<MatSolo> Mi era già successo con Ubuntu 14.04, e avevo risolto seguendo questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom#supportate
<MatSolo> Ma ora su lubuntu non riesco a trovare nessuna cartella b43-fwcutter, ma solo una build-essential_11
<MatSolo> Cosa dovrei fare? :/
<th34lch3m1st> buongiorno
<th34lch3m1st> :D
<th34lch3m1st> Problemi con realtek wifi (rtl8723be) su 15.04. Ho impostato il rtl8723be.conf con "options rtl8723be fwlps=N ips=N" e funziona, solo che se attacco qualcosa all'usb3 devo andare a 2 metri dal router per navigare (LOL). Al boot c'è una dicitura tipo ACPI not detected, mi sa che il problema non è il chipset del wifi...
<th34lch3m1st> Ubuntu che è 10 anni che non la sfanga con l'ACPI dei vari produttori....
<akis24> giorno
<Axel26> Buongiorno a tutti... Finalmente sono riuscito a riaccedere ad ubuntu, ma solo con super grub. Il problema è sorto dopo aver reinstallato windows. Sono riuscito a ripristinare il grub, ma   solo con windows. ualcuno può aiutarmi? Grazie
<cristian_c> Axel26, quando reinstalli windows, viene sovrascritto il grub dall'mbr, mi pare
<akis24> Axel26: dacci i dettagli del problema .. spiega meglio con calma
<cristian_c> *dal bootloader di winz
<Axel26> vi mostro il mio disco
<cristian_c> Axel26, riesci ad accedere in live?
<Axel26> si, in live è tutto ok, ed anche con super grub.
<Carlin0> sarebbe meglio se accede a ubuntu con supergrub forse
<Carlin0> a quel punto con 2 comandi sistemi
<Axel26> difatti ho utilizzato supergrub per accedervi.
<Axel26> ok..
<cristian_c> Axel26, nel senso, puoi ora accedere in live?
<cristian_c> sarebbe utile se postassi una schermata di gparted
<Axel26> si, posso accedere sia in live che con supergrub...
<Carlin0> Axel26, ma adesso come sei ?
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Axel26> faccio..
<Axel26> ubuntu e sono entrato con supergrub
<Carlin0> Axel26, se sei con supergrub bastano 2 comandi per sistemare
<Axel26> https://imgur.com/wZzx0K4
<Axel26> riuscite a vederla?
<akis24> si si vediamo che hai uefi
<giuseppe3436> Salve ragazzi sto studiando il server : sto configurando il mail-server e ho bisogno di copiare una parte di file su un altro file : qualcuno può aiutarmi ?
<giuseppe3436> qualcuno sa come si fa ?
<akis24> !uefi | Axel26
<ubot-it> Axel26: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<akis24> !chat | giuseppe3436
<ubot-it> giuseppe3436: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Axel26> Ciao @ubot-it, dici che con la guida risolvo?
<cristian_c> Axel26, con uefi non hai bisogno di partizioni extended, se hai una tabella gpt
<cristian_c> se hai una tabella ms-dos allora è un altro discorso
<cristian_c> Axel26, utilizza boot-repair
<cristian_c> !bootrepair | Axel26
<ubot-it> Axel26: Boot-Repair è uno strumento grafico per ripristinare l'accesso ad Ubuntu ed altri sistemi operativi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<Axel26> Il problema è che è anni che utilizzo ubuntu e non ho mai avuto problemi, fini a ieri, che ho reinstallato windows nella sua partizione.
<Axel26> PGrazie @ubot-it
<Axel26> Provo con boot-repear
<giuseppe3436> ciao @ubot-it ho guardato su wiki non ho trovato risposta
<cristian_c> Axel26, digita anche: sudo parted -l
<cristian_c> !paste | Axel26
<ubot-it> Axel26: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> Axel26, ma sda7 che cos'è?
<Axel26> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11468543/
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<akis24> Axel26: segui la procedura di ripristino del bbootloader come ti ha consigliato cristian_c  con boot-repair
<Axel26> Sarà fatto.
<Axel26> Grazie a tutti---
<akis24> di nulla
<jester-> coma fa ad avere la boot per seconda?
<cristian_c> sda7 misteriosa
<cristian_c> https://i.imgur.com/wZzx0K4.png
<cristian_c> ntfs con linux? O.o
<jester-> ha il flag di avvio sella seconda
<Carlin0> jester-, sui portatili lo fanno ...
<cristian_c> jester-, ahhh, già
<cristian_c> jester-, e la seconda è partizione di winz vero e proprio
<cristian_c> mentre la prima dovrebbe essere partizione di avvio ma non ha il flag boot
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> Carlin0: si ma la seconda è 14 gb mi pare esagerato come boot
<jester-> secondo me è la ripristino
<cristian_c> 140GB
<Axel26> Ho un disco che si chiama linux....
<cristian_c> è proprio winz
<cristian_c> Axel26, no
<Axel26> con nome fisico linux, non partizione linux
<cristian_c> risulta come partizione del disco principale
<cristian_c> quelle sono le partizioni del disco sda
<Carlin0> jester-, non è la partizione di /boot ha la flag boot ...
<Axel26> si, inizialmente era mia intenzione installare li ubuntu, ma poi il disco di installazione ha preso parte dell'altro disco
<jester-> Carlin0:  mi sa che ha fatto casino con gparted
<jester-> un boot max è 200 250 mb
<Axel26> Hai ragione jester...   Non trovo dove fare il download di boot-repear
<cristian_c> Axel26, hai letto la guida wiki linkata
<cristian_c> ?
<Carlin0> io non ci vedo nulla di strano ... la flag di boot la metti dove vuoi conta e non conta
<jester-> Axel26: hai paciocato assai con gparted?
<Carlin0> Axel26, mai hai uefi ?
<jester-> Carlin0: appunto mi sa che ha cambiato posto la flag
<cristian_c> Axel26, che winz è?
<Axel26> cristian_c letta, e trovata.....
<jester-> Carlin0: linux se ne frega del flag ma mi sa che eefi no
<Axel26> winz 7 home
<Carlin0> Axel26, mai hai uefi ?
<Axel26> così mi dicono...
<cristian_c> Axel26, dovresti sapere che bios hai
<Axel26> ho un hp, non so se monta eufi
<cristian_c> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<jester-> Axel26: stai chattando linux?
<Carlin0> jester-, ha avviato con supergrub
<Axel26> difatti all'accensione del pc, quello che si avvia, non sembra un bios, per come lo conocevo io
<cristian_c> Axel26, che pc è?
<Axel26> In pratica non posso modificare quasi nulla
<Axel26> hp
<cristian_c> Axel26, modello?
<jester-> Axel26: dai sudo fdisk -l se è uefi lo vedi
<jester-> ti da errrore
<cristian_c> già
<cristian_c> Axel26, hp è il produttore del pc, non il pc stesso
<Axel26> ok, fdisk non va
<cristian_c> cosa risponde?
<Axel26> il pc dv6-6b55sl
<jester-> Axel26: fai vedere la risposta nel paste
<Axel26> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11468783/
<jester-> Alexandro: sudo fdisk -l
<jester-> -elle
<Axel26> scusate...
<Axel26> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11468818/
<jester-> Axel26: hai settato il il bios in bios legacy per caso?
<jester-> impossobile com mbr avere piu di 3 primarie e una estesa
<Axel26> non mi sembra jester. Non penso neanche di essere in grado di farlo
<Carlin0> jester-, ma infatti ha 1 2 e 4 primarie + la 3 estesa
<jester-> che dovrebbe essere sda4
<Carlin0> https://i.imgur.com/wZzx0K4.png
<Carlin0> ma no
<jester-> Axel26: prova a dare sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<cristian_c> Axel26, sicuro che hai ripristinato grub?
<cristian_c> e in che modo?
<Axel26> Si, perchè prima non mi partiva proprio
<Axel26> aspetta, mi sono scritto tutto
<jester-> Axel26: prova a dare sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<Carlin0> Axel26, segui jester-
<Axel26> ok
<Axel26> Installation finished. No error reported.
<Carlin0> Axel26, poi dai sudo update-grub
<cristian_c> Axel26, avevi fatto ciò prima?
<Axel26> si.
<Axel26> ma ho anche montato 2 dischi
<cristian_c> ?
<Axel26> con altri comandi, prima di fare update
<Carlin0> Axel26, hai dato il 2° comando ?
<Axel26> si, finito
<Carlin0> prova a riavviare
<cristian_c> Axel26, ma non è un portatile?
<cristian_c> dove li hai montati i dischi?
<Axel26> mi sa che adesso lo ha trovato ubuntu.....
<Carlin0> per lui partizioni=dischi
<Axel26> avevo fatto sda5 e sda2
<Carlin0> arriva da win
<Carlin0> eh
<Axel26> scusate..
<cristian_c> Carlin0, ahhhh
<cristian_c> ecco
<Carlin0> prova a riavviare
<Axel26> ho montato 2 partizioni
<Carlin0> prova a riavviare
<Axel26> si, ci provo e vi faccio sapere
<Axel26> Grazie a tutti
<Axel26> Funzia
<Axel26> qualcosa nell'aggiornamento non aveva funzionato, mi sa.
<cristian_c> Axel26, forse avevi installato grub su partizione
<jester-> Axel26: NON PACIOCCARE LE PARTIZIONI
<Axel26> ok... Ma avendo il pc che non partiva più, qualcosa dovevo fare. Altrimenti non sarei arrivato a voi
<jester-> se non conosci la logica e non sai cosa fai è facile ritrovarsi con il pc inservibile
<cristian_c> !grub | Axel26
<ubot-it> Axel26: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<jester-> non partiva piu perchè hai fatto qualche casino
<jester-> di sicuro
<cristian_c> !gparted | Axel26
<ubot-it> Axel26: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<Carlin0> si ma con supergrub è + facile :P
<cristian_c> Axel26, prima la teoria, poi la pratica
<Axel26> ho solo reinstallato windows
<Carlin0> faccio anch'io così
<Carlin0> LOL
<Axel26> non ce l'avevo, adesso si
<jester-> si lo avvia e poi se non sai che fare ti fai le pippe unghe lunghe
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> Axel26: è normale che winz toga grub
<jester-> tolga*
<cristian_c> Axel26, la prossima volta studiati wiki prima di partizionare un disco
<cristian_c> visto che è partizionato male quel disco
<Axel26> lo immaginavo, ma dovevo reinstallarlo, era praticamente diventato lentissimissimo..
<Axel26> ok cristian_c
<cristian_c> Axel26, winz se non ci installi schifezze dovrebbe andare
<Axel26> cristian_c, leggerò e studiero le guide
<Axel26> è il dovrebbe, che non sempre è così.
<Axel26> Viene utilizzato da figli e moglie, che installano di tutto..
<Axel26> programmi per la maglia, per cucire, presi da chissa dove
<Axel26> giochini per i figli etc
<antonioR1> buongiorno a tutti
<antonioR1> avrei bisogno di un consiglio tecnico
<antonioR1> ho un netbook con processore amd 2gb di ram 16ssd
<antonioR1> che versione posso scaricare
<Carlin0> amd quale ?
<antonioR1> scusa intel atom
<antonioR1> n270
<Carlin0> antonioR1, lubuntu 32 bit
<antonioR1> ok
<antonioR1> grazie mille
<Carlin0> è abbastanza scarso come processore quindi ti conviene lubuntu che è la + leggerina
<antonioR1> ok
<Carlin0> !lubuntu
<ubot-it> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu | md5: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/15.04/release/MD5SUMS
<rootisfortrees> Ciao a tutti sto provando una live dell'ultimo kubuntu su una macchina un pò vecchiotta. Il problema è che quando muovo le finestre o il mouse spesso lo schermo fa uno strano flickering e compaiono delle barre nere. Non capisco se è dovuto alla live usb o cosa
<rootisfortrees> perchè se deve fare così anche con l'installazione definitiva non lo installo nemmeno e tengo windows di merda
<cristian_c> rootisfortrees, beh, non è 'windows di merda'
<cristian_c> rootisfortrees, ma perché vuoi installare kubuntu?
<rootisfortrees> cristian_c: la macchina serve a delle persone non molto ferrate in materia, volevo un sistema semplice veloce e pulito per navigare in rete, ogni volta che reinstallo con windows si riempiono di spyware, si mettono in mezzo a botnet, activex da tutte le parti, per l'avvio ci vuole un ora.
<rootisfortrees> quindi siccome io ho ubuntu e slackware in quasi tutte le mie macchine
<cristian_c> rootisfortrees, cosa ti fa pensare che gli stessi comportamenti imprudenti non possano essere attuati anche su una macchina con linux?
<rootisfortrees> non è questo
<Carlin0> rootisfortrees, ma perchè proprio kde ?
<cristian_c> rootisfortrees, ma quanto è vecchia la macchina?
<cristian_c> Carlin0, appunto
<cristian_c> tra l'altro con kde 5
<rootisfortrees> avete ragione voi, era meglio xubuntu
<rootisfortrees> con xfce
<Carlin0> appunto che manco chi ha sempre usato kde se lo installa
<rootisfortrees> che idiota
<rootisfortrees> sono stato un idiota
<rootisfortrees> ho confuso kubuntu con xubuntu
<Carlin0> rootisfortrees, kde 5 è immaturo (detto da chi usa kde)
<rootisfortrees> ovviamente
<rootisfortrees> devo cambiare la faccenda
<rootisfortrees> uff
<Carlin0> cmq se ci dici cpu e ram magari ...
<ilsaggio> salve ragazzi ho un piccolo "problema" cercando su google ho trovato una guida per creare una repository linux locale solo che se cerco di installare un programma che ho nella mia repository linux me lo scarica direttamente da internet
<ilsaggio> percorso repo locale: /media/********/HARD_DISK/Tutto_HD/offline_repository_linux/ (È su un Hard Disk)
<cristian_c> uhm
<ilsaggio> cosa?
<cristian_c> 'su google ho trovato una guida'
<ilsaggio> aspetta
<ilsaggio> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Locale
<cristian_c> :-o non ero a conoscenza della sua esistenza
<ilsaggio> solo che al posto che mettere la repository su HD del pc l'ho messa su HD esterno
<cristian_c> ilsaggio, è lo stesso pc utilizzato per la creazione del repository?
<ilsaggio> in che senso?
<cristian_c> ilsaggio, nella guida c'è un paragrafo intitolato 'creazione del repository locale'
<ilsaggio> si.. dice: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11473866/
<ilsaggio> scusa ma così evito di scrivere incasinato
<ilsaggio> e se installo virtualbox (per esempio) che nella directory indicata sopra vi sono presenti i file deb esce: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11473946/
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> ilsaggio, è lo stesso pc utilizzato per la creazione del repository?
<ilsaggio> si si ma come ho detto la repository è su HD esterno
<cristian_c> ilsaggio, quindi hai usato lo stesso pc sia per la creazione del repository che per l'installazione dei pacchetti dal repository?
<ilsaggio> "che per l'installazione dei pacchetti dal repository?" che intendi? Io la repository (per ora) la uso per evitre di scaricare i programmi che uso spesso ma soprattutto l'ho creata perchè in caso si formattazione pc avessi tutto già scaricato
<cristian_c> 'solo che se cerco di installare un programma che ho nella mia repository linux me lo scarica direttamente da internet'
<cristian_c> ilsaggio, mi sembra una soluzione alquanto strana
<ilsaggio> perchè?
<cristian_c> pensavo ti fosse utile nel caso fossi senza connessione internet
<cristian_c> ma per quel che devi fare, non ha senso
<ilsaggio> beh si anche
<cristian_c> ilsaggio, per far quel che devi fare, c'è una procedura apposita
<cristian_c> senza dover creare repository
<ilsaggio> e come faccio?
<cristian_c> (a parte la creazione di una iso customizzata, ovvio)
<cristian_c> !apt
<ubot-it> apt-get is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Apt
<cristian_c> ilsaggio, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/InstallareProgrammi/Apt?action=show&redirect=AmministrazioneSistema%2FApt#Backup_e_ripristino_delle_applicazioni_installate
<ilsaggio> quindi dovrei creare una iso di linux con i pacchetti che voglio io già preinstallati?
<cristian_c> ilsaggio, no, quello l'ho messo tra parentesi
<cristian_c> ilsaggio, hai aperto il link che ho postato?
<ilsaggio> il primo si
<cristian_c> ilsaggio, il secondo
<ilsaggio> appena visto
<cristian_c> ilsaggio, in pratica, a sistema appena installato, basterà dare il comando
<cristian_c> che andrà a prendersi il log della lista creata in precedenza
<cristian_c> che farà il resto
<cristian_c> comodamente, senza repository o la creazione di iso personalizzate
<ilsaggio> Si e come soluzione è buona ma io pensavo alla repository "offline" su HD esterno, ma non mi funziona
<cristian_c> ilsaggio, e non puoi salvare il log su hard disk esterno?
<Carlin0> !clone
<ubot-it> Per avere i pacchetti gia installati sul tuo pc, in un altro pc ( o per riavere gli stessi pacchetti dopo una  reinstallazione ) utilizzare (escluse le " ") "dpkg --get-selections > my-packages" portare il file "my-packages" nel nuovo pc ed  eseguire "sudo dpkg --set-selections < /path/my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade"
<ilsaggio> Anche ma così se reinstallassi tutto mi servirebbe una connessione a internet mentre come vorrei fare io potrei installare (almeno i programmi) senza connessione
<cristian_c> Carlin0, sì, è quello linkato
<cristian_c> ilsaggio, ma veramente utilizzi il pc senza connessione?
<cristian_c> oppure è un proof of concept quello che vuoi realizzare? :P
<ilsaggio> un?
<Carlin0> ilsaggio, cmq quando reinstalli e aggiorni di release anche i programmi avanzano di versione
<ilsaggio> si lo so ma se io son via e son senza connessione ( a volte mi capita) e vorrei installare un programma non posso.. ma vorrei che fosse possibile tramite repository offline
<cristian_c> ilsaggio, una volta c'era apt-on-cd
<Carlin0> ilsaggio, dove vai di solito ? in botswana ?
<cristian_c> ilsaggio, hai provato a vedere se sul dvd d'installazione ci sono alcune delle applicazioni che ti servono?
<ilsaggio> a volte a scuola a volte in giro
<ilsaggio> ho un pc senza supporto dvd
<Carlin0> senza connessione , senza dvd ...
<ilsaggio> senza dvd si.. ho installato linux da USB
<Carlin0> ma però scusa una cosa : proprio mentre sei via ti devi mettere a reinstallare ?
<ilsaggio> Metti che mi serve un programma che non ho.. Non tengo tutto su pc (prorammi) e ho i file deb su HD
<Carlin0> ilsaggio, scarica prima quello che ti serve con apt-get -d
<cristian_c> Carlin0, infatti
<cristian_c> però ci sono le dipendeze
<cristian_c> *dipendenze
<ilsaggio> ho tutto su hd
<cristian_c> ilsaggio, in ogni caso, hai continuato a eludere la domanda
<ilsaggio> quale..?
<Carlin0> e allora ilsaggio qual'è il problema ? se hai tutto su HD dpkg -i
<ilsaggio> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/Ndbpp5QIR9uWomLWus93
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> ilsaggio, quindi hai usato lo stesso pc sia per la creazione del repository che per l'installazione dei pacchetti dal repository?
<ilsaggio> Si ma se faccio dpkg -i mi installa tutto quello che ho su HD mentre io vorrei installare solo un programma
<ilsaggio> cristian_c ho già risposto.. Si
<Carlin0> ilsaggio, dpkg -i nomefile.deb
<Carlin0> ma che stai a di ?
<ilsaggio> si ok.. ma le dipendenze?
<cristian_c> ilsaggio, ora hai risposto sì
<ilsaggio> anche prima
<cristian_c> ho letto il log
<cristian_c> ilsaggio, in ogni caso
<Carlin0> ilsaggio, vuoi che installi anche le dipendenze ? apri il file da installare con gdebi
<cristian_c> se è lo stesso pc, sono pacchetti in comune con i repository ufficiali
<Carlin0> !info gdebi | ilsaggio
<ubot-it> ilsaggio: gdebi (source: gdebi): simple tool to install deb files - GNOME GUI. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.5.3 (trusty), package size 22 kB, installed size 200 kB
<cristian_c> Carlin0, sì, ma lui dice , senza connessione
<cristian_c> se non ha connessione , non può installare le dipendeze
<cristian_c> *dipendenze
<Carlin0> cristian_c, gdebi funziona anche senza connessione , ovvio chele dipendenze le devi avere , ma lui dice che ha tutto su hd
<cristian_c> ahhh
<ilsaggio> infatti io vorrei che dando da terminale (senza connessione) sudo apt-get install programma mi vada a cercare quel programma nella repository offline
<cristian_c> ilsaggio, hai anche le dipendenze su hard disk?
<ilsaggio> si
<Carlin0> usa gdebi
<cristian_c> Carlin0, in effetti in base al messaggio di errore, può installare a mano le dipendenze richieste dal pacchetto principale
<cristian_c> Carlin0, in quel caso, hai ragione
<cristian_c> ilsaggio, hai risolto con gdebi (o dpkg -i)
<cristian_c> anche senza connessione :P
<ilsaggio> aspetta
<Carlin0> meglio gdebi
<cristian_c> Carlin0, sì, ovvio, a seconda dei gusti
<cristian_c> c'è chi è abituato alla riga di comando e chi usa la gui per tutto :D
<ilsaggio> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/wjyA4AUQTYeDagR1oLjG questa è la sorgente dell'HD
<cristian_c> ilsaggio, non ti va bene il suggerimento di Carlin0 ?
<Carlin0> cancellala ilsaggio
<Carlin0> installi gdebi quando devi installare un programma ci clicchi sul deb e  fai apri con gdebi
<ilsaggio> f**k ora è deselezionata.. perchè l'avevo appena disattivata
<cristian_c> Carlin0, credo funzi anche col software
<cristian_c> ovviamente sia gdebi che usc vanno bene nel caso si utilizzi la stessa release di ubuntu con cui si sono scaricati i deb
<cristian_c> *software center
<ilsaggio> uso xubuntu e sto scaricando ora gdebi
<cristian_c> non è preinstallato?
<ilsaggio> no
<cristian_c> Carlin0, ecco, serve dpkg
<cristian_c> :P
<ilsaggio> su xubuntu c'è il software center
<Carlin0> su xubuntu no è roba gnome
<Carlin0> ma se lo installi poi sei a posto
<Carlin0> Description: simple tool to view and install deb files - GNOME GUI gdebi lets you install local deb packages resolving and installing its dependencies. apt does the same, but only for remote (http, ftp) located packages.
<ilsaggio> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/Yji3XUaYSIaNZX6LqCGi questa è una prova.. Ma se servissero pure le dipendenze (che ho su HD)?
<Carlin0> se le prende da solo
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> non lo sapevo
<ilsaggio> Ad esempio: io installo (tramite deb su HD) firefox e le dipendenze le ho su HD va a prendere da li o le scarica?
<Carlin0> le prende prima da li se non le trova le scarica
<ilsaggio> Ah wow bello
<ilsaggio> ma se ho invece il file deb in locale e le dipendenze su HD le cerca su pc o le scarica?
<cristian_c> ?
<Carlin0> l'hd non è in locale ? dove lo metti sulla luna forse
<ilsaggio> Cioè se io ho il file deb di un programma sulla home di linux e le sue dipendenze su HD se installo il programma tramite gdebi mi cerca e dipendenze su pc o le scarica?
<cristian_c> lol
<ilsaggio> HD esterno
<cristian_c> ilsaggio, come fai ad averlo sull'hard disk interno il deb?
<ilsaggio> il deb su Hd interno perchè l'ho scaricato da intenet
<Carlin0> ilsaggio senti una cosa : se non hai la connessione come le scarica
<Carlin0> mi sembra che tu stia trollando alla grande
<akis24> sera
<ilsaggio> si.. certo.. trollo... .-.
<ilsaggio> assistenza online del cazzo!
<Carlin0> !paga | ilsaggio
<ubot-it> ilsaggio: se il supporto volontario non ti è stato di aiuto sappi che Canonical, casamadre ubuntu, offre un servizio h24 di assistenza a pagamento: http://www.ubuntu.com/management , siamo sicuri che potrai avere tutto l'aiuto tecnico necessario, offrendo inoltre sostentamento ad Ubuntu!
<cristian_c> !business
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'business'
<cristian_c> andrebbe messo in business, però
<ilsaggio> Ahahahah fate pena..
<cristian_c> "hai un business basato su ubuntu? Canonical offre l'assistenza, ecc...."
<ilsaggio> Certo che a capire la gente siete in gamba eh..
<Carlin0> può pagare anche un privato se ha tutte ste pretese , perchè vietarglielo
<cristian_c> ilsaggio, ma non avevi risolto per entrambe le casistiche?
<ilsaggio> io?
<Carlin0> infatti ti abbiamo capito ilsaggio , per questo almeno da parte mia non avrai + aiuto
<ilsaggio> vuoi un applauso ora?
<Carlin0> insultare chi ti ha aiutato ... fattelo da solo l'applauso
<ilsaggio> chi mi ha aiutato? Vi ho chiesto una cosa è avede detto tutt'altro
<Carlin0> a me non sembra così , cmq arrangiati
<ilsaggio> vi ho chiesto una cosa su repository "offline" e mi è stato suggerito un programma
<ilsaggio> se questo non è suggerire altro..
<ilsaggio> fate penaaaaaaaaaaaa
<cristian_c> Carlin0, però nonostante le contumelie, ogni volta torna a casa base :P
<Carlin0> eh ma lui è saggio
<cristian_c> lol
<Guest3004> buongiorno questo è risolvibile  ? Impossibile recuperare le anteprime dalla fotocamera:
<Guest3004> Could not claim the USB device (-53)
<Carlin0> Guest3004, non vedi solo le anteprime o non vedi proprio le foto ?
<cristian_c> Guest3004, ma non puoi registrare un nick, o sceglierne uno meno comune
<cristian_c> che poi diventi sempre guest :P
<cristian_c> *?
<cristian_c> !paste | Guest3004
<ubot-it> Guest3004: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> Guest3004, dove appare il messaggio?
<cristian_c> posta il risultato di dmesg su pastebin
<pugme> salve a tutti sto usando una remix su un netbook che pero ha 2 giga di ram
<Guest3004> nemmeno le anteprime  Carlin0
<Guest3004> cristian_c, non sono capare a registrare un nick
<cristian_c> !buntu | pugme
<ubot-it> pugme: Non tutto ciò che finisce per *buntu è ufficiale, non diamo supporto a derivate Ubuntu non ufficiali o non riconosciute. Supporto solo per http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetti-derivati.shtml
<cristian_c> !register | Guest3004
<ubot-it> Guest3004: Per sapere come registrarti e in generale come comportarti in canale, leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<Carlin0> !buntu | pugme
<Guest3004> ogni volta che entro mi cambia il nome
<Carlin0> Guest3004, dai qui questo comando /nick Matteo--
<Carlin0> !buntu | pugme
<ubot-it> pugme: Non tutto ciò che finisce per *buntu è ufficiale, non diamo supporto a derivate Ubuntu non ufficiali o non riconosciute. Supporto solo per http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetti-derivati.shtml
<Carlin0> pugme, remix sarebbe quella del majorana ?
<Guest3004> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11475257/
<Carlin0> Guest3004, dai qui questo comando /nick Matteo--
<Guest3004> carlin
<pugme> si lo so ma lubuntu no permette di installare alcune app e ubuntu e pesante
<Guest3004> Carlin0,  cosa intendi per qui?
<Guest3004> intendi da dove scrivo?
<Carlin0> Guest3004, scrivi qui dove stai scrivendo ora /nick Matteo--
<Carlin0> pugme, remix sarebbe quella del majorana ?
<Matteo--> Carlin0, tornando alle foto su shotwell mi parte l'importazione ma non prosegue.
<pugme> ma lubuntu su certe macchine si impalla mica colpa della macchina
<Carlin0> Matteo--, aspè sta guardando cristian_c
<Carlin0> pugme, rispondi alla domanda ...
<Carlin0> pugme, remix sarebbe quella del majorana ?
<Matteo--> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11475282/
<lukecar> salve, ho installato ubunto 12.04 su mac powerpc g5 ed ora mi ritrovo con una schermata nera con scritte bianche che mi ricordano il basic di 30 anni fa. qualcuno può darmi aiuto?
<akis24> Matteo--:  con che programma hai quel messaggio di errore ?
<Matteo--> Carlin0, non vedo niente, ne uno ne l'altro.
<Matteo--> akis24, da shotwell
<Matteo--> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11475316/
<tommy> salve a tutti
<akis24> Matteo--: sembra essere un bug del programma ..
<Matteo--> akis24, ok, quindi?
<akis24> Matteo--:  si potrebbe provare con qualche altro programma del genere immagino
<Matteo--> akis24, infatti iero stavo provando qui con voi a installare aggiornamento ma non ci sono riuscito.
<akis24> Matteo--: aggiornamento del sistema ?
<akis24>  
<cristian_c> Matteo--, ah, su shotwell?
<Matteo--> cristian_c, si
<pugme> carlino no ho trovato iso su sourgeforge girando cosi a caso e senza password
<cristian_c> Matteo--, su quale modalità hai impostato la fotocamera?
<Matteo--> cristian_c, si adesso è su PTP (è un cellulare)
<Matteo--> ho anche MTP,
<Carlin0> pugme, mi spiace quella non è una derivata ufficiale le remix le pasticciano quelli de majorana  esolo  loro sanno cosa ci fanno
<Matteo--> che posso scegliere, poi come opzioni la carica, il tethering e software
<Matteo--> LG
<Carlin0> !chat | pugme
<ubot-it> pugme: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Matteo--> ma il software è solo per windo
<cristian_c> Matteo--, prova mtp
<Matteo--> cristian_c, stesso errore -53
<cristian_c> lukecar,
<cristian_c> lukecar, hai letto la guida powerpc?
<cristian_c> lol
<Carlin0> pugme, entra in chat che vediamo cosa si può fare
<cristian_c> !mac
<ubot-it> Ubuntu su MacBook Pro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro | Installare Ubuntu sui sistemi Mac Intel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel | Download di Ubuntu per PowerPc: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/ImmaginiPowerPc
<Carlin0> !chat | pugme
<ubot-it> pugme: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> Matteo--, ok
<cristian_c> Matteo--, prova la seguente cosa
<cristian_c> Matteo--, il cellofono è montato nel file manager?
<Matteo--> cristian_c, son tutto orecchi!!
<Matteo--> cristian_c, si
<cristian_c> Matteo--, prova a smontarlo
<cristian_c> attenzione, smontarlo
<cristian_c> non espellerlo
<cristian_c> clic destro -> smonta
<cristian_c> non devi fare clic sulla freccia
<Matteo--> ok
<Matteo--> smontanto la freccia è sparita, ma in file manager l'ho vedo.
<Matteo--> lo vedo
<cristian_c> Matteo--, cosa è sparita?
<Matteo--> no adesso si vede la freccia
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> clic destro -> smonta
<Matteo--> ok
<Matteo--> cristian_c, ok
<cristian_c> Matteo--, quindi è ancora nel file manager?
<cristian_c> (senza freccia)
<Matteo--> esatto si.
<Matteo--> cristian_c, è nel file manager, ma senza freccia, con modalittà MTP
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Matteo--, ora prova con shotwell
<cristian_c> senza toccare il file manager
<cristian_c> quindi a partizione smontata
<Matteo--> cristian_c, ora sembra che lavora.
<cristian_c> presa da qui: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/shotwell/+question/157569
<Matteo--> cristian_c, ok grazie, devo ricordarmi quindi sempre di fare questa, preocedura, di smonta in modalitè MTP
<cristian_c> Matteo--, sì
<cristian_c> non so se funziona anche in ptp
<cristian_c> Matteo--, ma devi comunque smontare dal file manager
<cristian_c> Matteo--, ah
<cristian_c> Matteo--, il link l'ha fornito akis24 , quindi ringrazia lui
<akis24> cristian_c:  tu hai risolto.. io collaboro
<Matteo--> grazie ragazzi.
<cristian_c> akis24, prrrr
<akis24> ihih
<akis24> :)
<Matteo--> adesso le sta visualizzando sono tantissime, tra poco vi dirò se riesco anche a importarle!!!
<cristian_c> Matteo--, al limite, rimonti nel file manager, se non le importa
<cristian_c> ma almeno le hai tutte visualizzate in shotwell
<Matteo--> beh con la procudera di shotwell mi sta importando migliaia di foto che non sapevo nemmeno di avere. farlo a mano sarebbe impossibile
<akis24> Matteo--:  ogni tanto recuperale e salvale a scanso di problemi
<Riccardone> ciao vorrei fare un backup delle partizioni di / e /home su USB pen, conn dd è possibile ?
<Matteo--> akis24, intendi copiarle da cellulare a pc?
<cristian_c> un backup
<Riccardone> cristian_c: si
<cristian_c> Riccardone, stavo rispondendo a Matteo--
<Carlin0> Riccardone, farlo con copia / incolla è troppo facile ?
<krabador> anche cp , settato a dovere copia tutto
<krabador> Riccardone, dd ti fa l'immagine, è possibile
<krabador> solo che io personalmente non affiderei ad una pendrive, il contenuto di una root
<Carlin0> root + home , deve essere grande sta usb
<krabador> ovviamente, ammesso e concesso appunto questo.
<Bl4ckSheLL[BNC]> Ciao
<Bl4ckSheLL[BNC]> Ragazzi una domanda dovrei impostare dei permessi 777 ad una cartella contenente altre cartelle e file come posso farlo da terminale in un colpo solo?
<Carlin0> man chmod
<Bl4ckSheLL[BNC]> i permessi devono essere settati a 777 a tutti i file e le cartelle contenuti nella cartella radice!
<cristian_c> Bl4ckSheLL[BNC], stai scrivendo dal bnc?
<krabador> sudo chmod -R permessi
<krabador> sudo chmod -R /cartella/con/dentro/cartella
<krabador> sudo chmod -R permessi /cartella/con/dentro/cartella
<Bl4ckSheLL[BNC]> sono molte cartelle
<Bl4ckSheLL[BNC]> io mi ricordavo qualcosa tipo *.*
<Riccardone> preferisco fare un singolo file (ovvero due ) con dd ...
<Carlin0> Bl4ckSheLL[BNC], -r ricorsivo
<Riccardone> krabador: come posso fare un backup affidabile delle partizioni ?
<Bl4ckSheLL[BNC]> ora provo
<Bl4ckSheLL[BNC]> spe
<krabador> Riccardone, senza dd fai 2 cartelle, con dd fai 2 files
<Bl4ckSheLL[BNC]> non m i ricordatvo
<Bl4ckSheLL[BNC]> ecco vi dico già che ha piu di 20 cartelle
<Bl4ckSheLL[BNC]> contenente dei file
<Riccardone> krabador: ok. vorrei fare due file
<Riccardone> krabador: una immagine di / ed una immagine di /home
<krabador> Riccardone, man dd
<cristian_c> Riccardone, ma a che ti serve il backup di /?
<Carlin0> Riccardone, clonezilla
<Riccardone> cristian_c: se si dovesse compromettere qualcosa ...
<Riccardone> cristian_c: forse è il caso di backuppare solo la /home ?
<Riccardone> Carlin0: non mi piace Cloneilla ...
<Riccardone> Carlin0: non mi parte col Bios efi
<Carlin0> Riccardone, clonezilla altr non è che una gui di dd (quello che volevi usare)
<Bl4ckSheLL[BNC]> ok perfetto con il recursive va
<Bl4ckSheLL[BNC]> !
<cybernova> Riccardone, usa tar con partizioni montate in sola lettura
<Bl4ckSheLL[BNC]> grazie ragazzi
<Bl4ckSheLL[BNC]> mi avete tolto la polvere
<Bl4ckSheLL[BNC]> :D
<Riccardone> Carlin0: si, ma parte da usb pen ma il bios non me lo fa partire ...
<Bl4ckSheLL[BNC]> cristian_c
<Bl4ckSheLL[BNC]> si
<Bl4ckSheLL[BNC]> sto scrivendo da Bnc
<Bl4ckSheLL[BNC]> perchè?
<Carlin0> Bl4ckSheLL[BNC], si vede
<Bl4ckSheLL[BNC]> grazie
<Bl4ckSheLL[BNC]> ce scritto anke
<Bl4ckSheLL[BNC]> :D
<Bl4ckSh3LL^_^> ora lo tolgo magari da fastidio :D
<cristian_c> Bl4ckSh3LL^_^, no, è solo per avvertirti
<cristian_c> che se si entra stabilmente in canale, con il bnc c'è il rischio che zompi
<cristian_c> se la connessione è precaria
<Riccardone> cybernova: ok. ora provo
<Guest38528> Ho comprato una nuova stampante HP ENVY 5640 ma non funziona con Linux
<Pingui> Cerco di fare gli aggiornamenti ma mi dice che il disco /boot è troppo piccolo
<krabador> Guest10393, http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/models/other/envy_5640_series.html
<krabador> Pingui, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Pingui, dpkg -l | grep linux-image | pastebinit
<Pingui> fatto
<Pingui> sorry non avevo letto la seconda riga
<Pingui> faccio subito e posto
<krabador> Pingui, incolla qui l'url risultante dopo il secondo comando
<jester-> Guest38528: come hai installato
<Pingui> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11476772/
<krabador> Pingui, lsblk | pastebinit
<Pingui> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11476791/
<krabador> Pingui, hai boot separata un po' piccola, per permeterti il lusso di accumulare kernel
<jester-> Guest38528: multifunzione o inkjet normale
<Pingui> Hai ragione krabador...ma al di là di disinstallare i kernel che non mi sercono come posso fare per aumentare la boot e per non accumulare i kernel?
<krabador> Pingui, sudo apt-get -y autoremove | pastebinit
<Pingui> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11476880/
<krabador> allora, ti ha cancellato con questo , il 3.13.0-46 , ed altri pacchetti che al sistema non servivano piu'
<krabador> Pingui, sul fronte kernel , devi soltanto cancellarli a mano di tanto in tanto
<krabador> e per la boot, puoi allargarla con gparted, togliendo spazio ad una partizione adiacente, da live session
<Pingui> ok...esiste un comando o una guida che mi spiega come cancellarli?
<krabador> Pingui, di nuovo dpkg -l | grep linux-image | pastebinit
<krabador> Pingui, il kernel si cancella come si cancella tutto il cancellabile nel sistema
<Pingui> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11476924/
<krabador> Pingui, come disinstalli pacchetti quando non ti servono piu'?
<krabador> Pingui, dpkg -l | grep linux-headers | pastebinit
<jester-> se ubuntu doc e recente autoremove tolglie pure i kernel, mantiene gli ultimi 2
<Pingui> Krabador, in due modi...o da ubuntu software center oppure con sudo apt-get /remove NOMEPACCHETTO
<jester-> meglio dpkg --purge
<Pingui> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11476947/
<Pingui> Quindi di tanto in tanto semplicemente lancio dpkg --purge?
<jester-> Pingui: --pirge nomepacco
<krabador> Pingui, allora, sudo dpkg --purge    , ed a fianco incolli tutti i pacchetti comparsi
<jester-> --purge
<krabador> negli ultimi 2 comandi che ti ho fatto mandare
<krabador> tranne gli ultimi 2
<krabador> ovvero 3.13.0-49 3.13.0-51
<Pingui> Cioé tranne il 0-49 e 0-51?
<Pingui> ok
<Pingui> aspetta
<jester-> Pingui: che versione hai di ubuntu
<krabador> di linux-image   linux-image-extra
<krabador> e linux-headers
<Pingui> ho la 14.04 lts
<Nihal94> Ciao a tutti, sono nuova e non riesco a collegarmi al mio wifi di casa con ubuntu, come devo fare? sto impazzendo D:
<rek> < ho la 14.04 lts >
<rek>  -----------------
<rek>    \
<rek>     \
<rek>         .--.
<jester-> Nihal94: sei collegata col cavo mo?
<krabador> Pingui, stai attengo, incollali tutti con attenzione, ed alla fine del comando, aggiungi | pastebinit
<Nihal94> ora si
<jester-> Nihal94: apri un terminale
<Nihal94> fatto
<jester-> Nihal94: lspci | grep -i network e metti la risposta nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | Nihal94
<ubot-it> Nihal94: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Pingui> Krabador...solo una domanda del 49 e del 51 non devo togliere né la linux-image né la linux-image-extra giusto?
<Pingui> Inoltre quella "generic" in fondo cioé la linux-image-generic la devo togliere?
<krabador> Pingui, no, lasci proprio tutti i pacchetti con quel numer
<Pingui> ok e quella generica?
<krabador> Pingui, come ti ho detto, devi togliere TUTTO , quello che è apparso nei 2 comandi che ti ho fatto mandare
<krabador> tranne i pacchetti con i numeri selezionati
<krabador> *segnalati
<Pingui> quindi anche quella senza numero
<krabador> no
<krabador> quello lascialo
<Pingui> lanciato
<krabador> Pingui, hai aggiunto | pastebinit alla fine?
<Pingui> yep
<krabador> bene
<Pingui> :-D
<Pingui> sta "macinando"
<Pingui> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11477137/
<krabador> dpkg -l | grep linux-image | pastebinit
<krabador> dpkg -l | grep linux-headers | pastebinit
<Pingui> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11477184/
<Bl4ckSh3LL^_^> krabador a quando la prox conferenza :D
<Bl4ckSh3LL^_^> su seren
<Bl4ckSh3LL^_^> ?
<Bl4ckSh3LL^_^> LoL
<Pingui> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11477189/
<krabador> Bl4ckSh3LL^_^, se ne fanno di tanto in tanto li, ma se ne parla lì
<krabador> ;)
<Bl4ckSh3LL^_^> ovvio
<krabador> Pingui, perchè hai lasciato tutti gli headers?
<krabador> <krabador> Pingui, allora, sudo dpkg --purge    , ed a fianco incolli tutti i pacchetti comparsi negli ultimi 2 comandi che ti ho fatto mandare
<Pingui> Ops...gli ultimi 2 non l'ultimo
<Pingui> scemo io
<Pingui> sorry
<krabador> <krabador> tranne gli ultimi 2
<krabador> <krabador> ovvero 3.13.0-49 3.13.0-51
<Pingui> ora dovrà lanciarlo solo per gli headers giusto?
<krabador> si, lo stesso comando
<krabador> ma incolli solo i pacchetti headers
<krabador> sempre risparmiando i 2 segnalati
<Pingui> claro please wait
<krabador> sempre    | pastebinit
<Pingui> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11477324/
<krabador> Pingui, perfetto , hai scozzato
<Pingui> Ho sbagliato qualcosa?
<krabador> adesso puoi tranquillamente andare di sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Pingui> scozzato = sbagliato?
<krabador> nono, "scozzato" , nel senso che hai bonificato i kernel
<Pingui> Ahhhh ok
<Pingui> un sec
<Pingui> Perfetto...mi sono permesso di scrivere una piccola guida così da evitare in futuro di chiedere sempre qua: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11477388/ mi confermi che è giusta?
<krabador> Pingui, bene
<Pingui> Ora...non so se è il posto giusto per chiedere (nel caso scusa in anticipo) ma vedo che tu mi fai fare anche una dist-upgrade che, CREDO, sia per portare Ubuntu dalla 14.04 alla 15.04...giusto? Se sì è sempre preferibile tenerlo all'ultima release rilasciata anche se non in LTS?
<krabador> Pingui, se hai tanti kernel di una certa numerazione , che non ti servono piu', come tutti i 0-40 0-41  e cosi' via
<krabador> per disinstallare puoi mettere linux-image-3.13.0-4linux-image-3.13.0-4
<krabador> sorry
<krabador> linux-image-3.13.0-4*
<Pingui> Ah ok
<krabador> linux-image-extra-3.13.0-4*
<krabador> eccetera
<Pingui> Se puoi e ti va mi rispondi alla domanda di prima?
<krabador> il solo fatto che tu lo stia chiedendo, signfica che non ti interessa se mi vada o meno ;)
<krabador> no, dist-upgrade non fa fare il salto di versione
<krabador> tenere il sistema all'ultima release rilasciata è una questione di esigenza personale
<Pingui> no no...è che non voglio abusare della tua disponibilità
<krabador> una lts , rimane aggiornata in sicurezza 5 anni, ma il parco software, tranne pochissimi, sono ancorati alla data di uscita della lts
<krabador> ed aggiornati in sicurezza e bug
<Pingui> Quindi se lo portassi avanti di release molti software non andrebbero più?
<krabador> cosi' come il kernel, a meno che l'utente non decide di fare , a mano, l'aggiornamento ad un kernel successivo
<krabador> no
<krabador> se decidessi di fare il salto di versione, i software presenti sarebbero aggiornati
<Pingui> e continuerebbero ad andare
<krabador> tranne quelli che installi a mano, compilandoli da sorgenti e da fonti esterne
<krabador> Pingui, sarebbero aggiornati, avresti quindi i corrispondenti disponibili nel repository della nuova versione a cui stai passando
<Pingui> Ah capito...figo quindi conviene
<krabador> tranne fulmini sul desktop, e bug degli stessi programmi, non ci sarebbe nessun motivo per argomentare la tua domanda
<Pingui> un'ultima cosa...se in Windows facessi un aggiornamento ad una nuova release da Windows Vista a Windows 7 (ad esempio) lo stesso farebbe un macello atomico rallentando di brutto la macchina...fare un upgrade da 14.04 a 15.04 (o a 15.10 un domani) è "pulito" e funzionale come fare un'installazione da zero in Ubuntu 15.04?
<krabador> Pingui, le versioni non lts, hanno 9 mesi di supporto e si è invitati a passare alla successiva
<krabador> eeeh, beh, il paragone non si pone molto
<xubu> buonasera a tutti. scusate, mi direste per favore dove si trova la ricerca sul gestore di file di xubuntu? grazie
<krabador> nel senso che microsoft ha politiche ben precise che evade quando rilascia una versione nuova del sistema operativo
<krabador> Pingui, tra cui anche quello di spingere verso l'acquisto di hardware nuovo
<Pingui> Sì sì claro (uno dei motivi per cui l'ho abbandonata)...ma in Ubuntu è pulito e funzionale sia passare da "dentro il sistema operativo" quanto fare installazione nuova?
<krabador> xubu, http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfce4-appfinder/start
<krabador> il salto di versione, su ubuntu, nel momento in cui si è customizzato il sistema
<krabador> e si sono installati software da fonti esterne
<krabador> per via di come potenzialmente i software installati da fonti esterne vanno a toccare il sistema
<krabador> puo' avere problemi nell'essere eseguito correttamente
<xubu> ciao krabador ma deve essere installato, non c'è di default, o sbaglio?
<krabador> mettendo di fronte l'utente a tutta una serie di problematiche, fino al fallimento della procedura stessa
<Pingui> Ma bloccherebbe il sistema nel caso?
<Pingui> o si torna semplicemente alla versione "prima"?
<krabador> "fino al fallimento della procedura stessa" ---> secondo te cosa puo' significare?^
<Pingui> che non aggiorna non che blocca tutto
<krabador> sbagliato
<krabador> potresti anche avere un sistema inservibile
<Pingui> Urca...tosto
<krabador> è tutta una questione di come si tratta il proprio sistema
<Pingui> Questo se sono installati software non da Ubuntu Software CEnter
<jester-> illogico avere una lts e poi uare ppa
<krabador> se si è smanettato tanto, di proprio polso, al di fuori delle risorse ufficiali
<krabador> ci sono questi rischi
<Pingui> Io ho sempre seguito guide da internet...però mi fanno aggiungere fonti non ufficiali
<Pingui> sarebbe da capire cosa ho installato al di fuori
<krabador> Pingui, molto semplicemente , se sei uno che si cerca "guide da internet" , devi chiedere agli autori di queste guide
<krabador> come mai esplode il sistema
<krabador> dopo averle seguite
<krabador> qui sei nel canale ufficiale italiano irc di supporto
<Pingui> No no non mi sono spiegato
<krabador> in cui ti si manda facilmente
<krabador> !doc | Pingui
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'doc'
<krabador> !documentaizione | Pingui
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'documentaizione'
<krabador> !documentazione | Pingui
<ubot-it> Pingui: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<krabador> finalmente...
<krabador> :D
<krabador> e si invita caldamente a seguire quella di base
<krabador> ed ad informarsi molto approfonditamente, prima di fare cose al di fuori di quelle guide, sul proprio sistema
<Pingui> claro e ovvio come ragionamento ma se le guide mi fanno esplodere la 14.04 o la versione su cui sto lavorando quando le lancio allora chiedo a loro...se invece mi esplode il pc quando tento di portarlo alla 15.04 (quindi un anno dopo potenzialmente) faccio fatica a capire cosa sia che ha bloccato tutto
<Pingui> (infatti spesso uso quella documentazione come "guida su internet")
<krabador> Pingui, documentazione ufficiale non fa esplodere il sistema
<Pingui> Certo ma avere la certezza che qualcosa non ho preso da altri siti sinceramente non so (ora ci starò molto più attento ovvio)
<krabador> Pingui, non sapere cosa fa un determinato processo, sia visto su guida ufficiale che non , non è mai saggio
<krabador> solo in questo modo, potrai rispondere a "faccio fatica a capire cosa sia che ha bloccato tutto"
<Pingui> Hai solamente ragione ma è difficile entrare in questo mondo e capire tutti i processi anche se si ha tanta voglia di imparare e di investire tempo ed energia....è un mondo vastissimo
<krabador> infatti ci vuole calma
<Pingui> E ce l'ho e se ci fosse una guida (o un libro) che mi indichi "vabbé fatti una copia del disco su chiavetta in modo che se quando porti alla 15.04 ti esplode tutto al max torni indietro alla copia che hai fatto e poi cerchi di capire come fare" io mi muoverei subito a prenderla ed ad imparare
<krabador> fa domande precise, non sforzarti di spiegare perchè le fai
<krabador> del salto di versione, va detta una cosa, che scarica 1gb e passa di roba
<krabador> da internet
<krabador> per poi installarla
<krabador> questo , se uno si fa i calcoli
<krabador> con il tempo che ci si mette a scaricare la iso della nuova versione, ed installarla , dopo essersi fatto un backup delle cose importanti
<krabador> rende una nuova installazione completa, di fatto, la soluzione preferibile
<Pingui> Sì ma io sono ancora a un passo prima...non ho ancora capito come fare un backup completo di programmi e tutto per fare poi una installazione completa nuova
<krabador> Pingui, i programmi li reinstalli , una volta installata la nuova versione
<krabador> tanto è quello che ci fai con i programmi la parte importante del lavoro, no?
<Pingui> SÌ ma devo sapere quali siano i programmi installati ad oggi sulla mia macchina
<krabador> la base, pressochè è la stessa, quelli che hai installato a mano magari te li ricorderai
<krabador> visto che li avrai installati per un motivo, no?
<krabador> Pingui, nel momento in cui , un'installazione linux, viene eseguita, con partizione root e partizione home separate, sono poche le cose che necessitano di backup, nel dover affrontare una reinstallazione
<krabador> in ogni caso , per il backup completo , ci sono varie soluzioni
<krabador> !backup | Pingui +
<ubot-it> Pingui +: backup is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema
<Pingui> mmmm
<Pingui> Io SBackup già lo uso (fa parte di uno di quei programmi che ho installato tanto tempo fa)
<Pingui> PErò sinceramente ho qualche serio dubbio che backuppi tutto
<krabador> Pingui, il comando dd, per esempio, se disponibile lo spazio sufficiente, crea un'immagine di un'intera partizione
<Pingui> Ok come faccio a capire dove sono installati i miei file a livello di partizione?
<krabador> da quanto tempo usi ubuntu?
<Pingui> Settembre 2014
<krabador> ti sei mai chiesto cosa finisce nella /home, e cosa nella /root ?
<Pingui> Nu
<Pingui> Nell' Aprile 2012 ho installato un server Ubuntu per Asterisk ma ci ho installato solo quello (e non è stato facile)
<krabador> Pingui, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<krabador> Pingui, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Filesystem
<krabador> quando instali ubuntu in una sola partizione, praticamente tutto il contenuto delle cartelle listate li, finiscono nell'unica partizione
<krabador> cosi' come la boot
<krabador> che nel tuo caso è separata
<Pingui> Figo
<Pingui> molto figo
<Pingui> Queste guide sono fantastiche
<Pingui> Quindi qua: "/opt" trovo i programmi non standard
<Pingui> se per assurdo fosse vuota allora l'upgrade ad una nuova versione sarebbe sicuramente indolore
<krabador> Pingui, dipende, non tutti finiscono li
<Pingui> Ah
<krabador> per i programmi non standard , va sempre letta la documentazione
<krabador> Pingui, su linux niente è lasciato al caso
<krabador> se una cosa del genere è un peso, rifletti su questo .
<Pingui> Ok ma se non sono lì al max sono qua: /usr
<Bl4ckSh3LL^_^> o adesso o mai piu
<Pingui> insieme a quelli standard
<Bl4ckSh3LL^_^> :D
<Pingui> Non ho capito
<Pingui> "se una cosa del genere è un peso, rifletti su questo ."
<Whaits89> salve sono matteo, ho eliminato per sbaglio un file usr/lib/groffer che sta vicino a site-tmac cosa posso fare
<krabador> Whaits89, quale ubuntu?
<Whaits89> no scusa è su mac, mi potete aiutare lo stesso?
<krabador> no.
<Whaits89> ok grazie
<krabador> chiedi a risorse dedicate.
<gnome> salve a tutti ho appena installato ubuntu gnome ma mi dice wifi disabilitato anche se ne metto uno esterno
<gnome> il pc e nuovo è un portatile toshiba
<gnome> vorrei sapere se dipende dagli aggiornamenti del sistema
<krabador> gnome, apri un terminale
<krabador> gnome, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> gnome, sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<gnome> ubuntu-gnome@ubuntu-gnome:~$ gnome, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<gnome> gnome,: command not found
<gnome> ubuntu-gnome@ubuntu-gnome:~$
<gnome> ubuntu-gnome@ubuntu-gnome:~$ gnome, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<gnome> gnome,: command not found
<krabador> magari è solo inesperto.
<gnome> ubuntu-gnome@ubuntu-gnome:~$ gnome, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<gnome> gnome,: command not found
<gnome> ubuntu-gnome@ubuntu-gnome:~$
<gnome> mi dice questo perche
<krabador> gnome, magari senza il tuo nickname
<krabador> che dici?
<gnome> scusate
<krabador> beh, no, sei persino rientrato a segnalare lo stesso risultato...
<gnome> e che devo fare
<gnome> scusami krabador
<krabador> manda i 2 comandi che ti ho indicato
<krabador> il secondo produrrà un indirizzo web
<krabador> che devi incollare qui
<gnome> si ma dice commando non accettato dev essere linux che non accetta il pc
<krabador> metti l'interlocutore nelle condizioni di non capire cosa stai facendo
<krabador> !pastebin | gnome
<ubot-it> gnome: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> incolla li dentro il risultato del comando
<krabador> ed incolla qui il link risultante dopo aver cliccato paste
<gnome> allora spiego brevemente ho preso un pc toshiba e montato gnome ubuntu ma non accetta wifi incollato paste
<krabador> gnome, il link ?
<krabador> ce la fai ad incollarlo qui ?
<gnome> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11479023/
<logan1987> ciao a tutti, ho una domanda per voi: ho una ati mobility radeon 4650, volevo sapere se potrei avere problemi su ubuntu 15.04 per un normale utilizzo (non ho intenzione di fare roba spinta di grafica o giochi) grazie
<krabador> 4650 non ha piu' il catalyst
<krabador> ma con il driver opensource funziona benissimo
<logan1987> il driver opensource è quello che trovo installando ubuntu, corretto?
<logan1987> ricordavo che con 14.04 (o 14.10) aveva qualche problema con l'HDMI
<krabador> logan1987, a che titolo ?
<krabador> si , è quello che si usa di default, su ubuntu
<krabador> audio hdmi?
<logan1987> nono, video
<logan1987> se avviavo il pc con hdmi inserito lo schermo rimaneva nero
<logan1987> e se lo attaccavo a pc acceso dopo poco andava in freeze
<krabador> probabilmente bug correlato a kernel -- driver, che in 15.04 trovi all'ultima versione disponibile
#ubuntu-it 2016-05-30
<mikeit2> ciao
<krabador> !ciao | mike67
<ubot-it> mike67: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<krabador> !ciao | mikeit2
<ubot-it> mikeit2: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<asorbole> ciao gente, c'è qualcuno a cui chiedere un aiuto?
<krabador> prova.
<asorbole> mozilla non mi riconosce il comando about:permissions
<userLinuxUser> buongiorno avete un canale per xubuntu core?
<userLinuxUser> installando la xubuntu core, si installa il sistema operativo (quello di xubuntu normale) tranne i programmi gia compresi, tipo libre office ecc... giusto?
<userLinuxUser> (riassumendo) installando la xubuntu core, essendo una minimal, viene installato il sistema operativo completo ( o viene escluso qualcosa) lasciando perdere i software tipo libre office, gimp, ecc...
<userLinuxUser> ??
<akis24> userLinuxUser: aridaglie ti è stato detto solo installazione minimale niente di niente a parte il sistema
<golderino> ciao
<golderino> qualcuno puo' aiutarmi ?
<ExPBoy> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<golderino> ho installato ubuntu 16.04 desktop per la 3 volta e mi da dopo un poco lo stesso problema ...non riesco ad autenticarmi con nessu utente mi dice avvio della sessione non riuscito
<golderino> sempre lo stesso problema
<golderino> è come se la shell non funzionasse
<ExPBoy> !veggenti
<ubot-it> Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<akis24> golderino: sulla shell non leggi la password digitala lo stesso
<golderino> digito la password ma non mi fa entrare
<golderino> mi dice avvio della sessione non riuscito
<ExPBoy> installazione fatta male
<golderino> me lo fa con qualsiasi utente creato sulla macchina
<golderino> il problema me lo da dopo un poco di tempo che ci smanetto
<ExPBoy> e come lo crei l'utente se non riesci ad entrare?
<ExPBoy> eh?
<ExPBoy> ma allora entri o no?
<golderino> gli utenti li avevo già creati ...
<golderino> e funzionava tutto perfettamente ...ma dopo un poco non mi funziona piu'
<golderino> è già la terza volta che mi da questo problema
<golderino> ed ho dovuto reinstallare tutto
<akis24> golderino: hai installato usando cosa ?  hai criptato per caso la home ?
<golderino> no
<golderino> nessuna cripto per la home
<golderino> installazione semplice e normale
<akis24> golderino: le domande sono due
<ExPBoy> ma hai installato o aggiornato?
<akis24> dvd o usb ?
<golderino> dvd
<golderino> tramiote dvd ho installato
<ExPBoy> immagine corrotta?
<ExPBoy> golderino, come l'hai fatto il dvd?
<golderino> non credo il cp mi parte senza problemi poi quando entro nella scehrmata di autenticazione utente e digito la password non mi fa entrare
<ExPBoy> si ma non mi hai risposto
<akis24> golderino: visto che si ripete sempre il problema " tre volte .. "  verifica la iso scaricata e poi rifai il disco di installazione
<golderino> ripeto è già la terza volta che mi da lo stesso problema ed ho dovuto reintsallare tutto da capo
<ExPBoy> si ma non mi hai risposto
<akis24> !md5sum
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<golderino> la iso l'ho scaricata dal sito di ubuntu italia
<akis24> golderino non ti ho chiesto da dove ti ripeto di controllare il file iso scaricato
<golderino> è perfetto funziona bene
<akis24> bene a posto
<akis24> saluti
<ExPBoy> :)
<ale12> Ciao gente.. vorrei "formattare" la partizione dove si trova ubuntu per trovarmela libera e pulita. Ho trovato una guida, molto semplice, ma qualcuno potrebbe per favore spiegarla un po meglio??
<ale12> la guida è questa   http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Reinstallazione
<akis24> ale12: usa la live apri gparted  e sistemi le partizioni per come ti interessa
<ale12> akis24: grazie x la risposta, sono poco pratico del campo.Mi servirebbe qualche parola in italiano in più.
<ale12> scusa l ignoranza
<akis24> ale12: se leggi qui capisci tutto cisono anche gli esempi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<ale12> vadoooooooooooo subitooooooooooo
<ale12> akis24: permetti un altra domanda =) dalla guida che mi hai mandato, non capisco quale esempio usare. Io ho già il disco partizionato, dove da una parte sta ubuntu, io vorrei solo "reinstallarlo" così da ritrovarlo vuoto e nuovo, come se fosse appena stato installato
<akis24> ale12: allora in fase di installazione quando avvii il disco ti basta selezionare " altro "  e selezioni la vecchia partizione in ext4 per la nuova installazione impostando come punto di mount /   e mettendo la spunta per la formattazione
<akis24> ale12: non è possibile che se hai installato prima tu non sappia che fare ora ..
<ale12> akis24: premetto che nn l ho fatto io, vorrei solo non disturbare chi l ha fatto e imparare a farlo da solo
<akis24> ale12: forse sarebbe meglio che almeno ti aiutasse per farti capire meglio se non hai nessuna esperienza
<akis24> ale12: noi si da' supporto per problemi ecc ma le guide servono appunto a imparare come fare
<akis24> ale12: hai solo ubuntu sul pc oppure anche altri sistemi ?
<ale12> akis24: ho pure windows
<akis24> ale12: tu hai avviato il disco di installazione o no ?
<ale12> akis24: no
<akis24> ale12: diciamo che avviandolo e facendo partire la procedura di installazione ti appaiono le varie opzioni di installazione compresa quella di sostituire il vecchio sistema ubuntu gia' installato mantenendo winz allo stesso tempo
<akis24> comunque se non ti senti sicuro almeno per un altra volta fatti aiutare e spiegare ale12
<ale12> akis24: ooook.. adesso è più chiaro. Vedo di farmi aiutare. Grazie.
<akis24> di nulla
<franci22> a tutti, mi servirebbe un aiuto: ieri ho inserito i ppa di elementaryos per installare pantheon e ho fatto apt-get upgrade soltanto che alla fine non l'ho installato e ho eliminato i ppa ma ubuntu si riconosce come se fosse elementary... cosa posso fare?
<gigirock> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<gigirock> franci22, prova a vedere se ripristini ,ma mi sembra che tu abbia distrutto tutto
<franci22> eh lo so sono nuovo nel mondo di ubuntu... grazie proverò cosi!
<franci22> ma perdo i file?
<glpiana> franci22, hai detto che hai usato i ppa?
<franci22> si i ppa di elementary os come spiegato in questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Pantheon
<glpiana> franci22, hai scritto di aver eliminato i ppa. come?
<franci22> ho aggiunto -r al comando per aggiungerli
<glpiana> franci22, allora apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:elementary-os/stable
<franci22> si poi?
<glpiana> franci22, quindi scrivi: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:elementary-os/os-patches
<franci22> si
<franci22> ma cosi non li aggiungi?
<glpiana> franci22, dopodichè scrivi: sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<franci22> si
<glpiana> franci22, sì, ma serve averli per fare quello che dobbiamo fare
<glpiana> franci22, dimmi quando ha terminato di installare ppa-purge
<franci22> sisi due secondi
<franci22> fatto
<glpiana> franci22, ora scrivi: sudo ppa-purge ppa:elementary-os/stable
<franci22> si
<glpiana> franci22, dovrebbe fare qualcosa
<franci22> PPA purged successfully
<franci22> PPA purged successfully
<franci22> si ha fatto
<franci22> scusate che l'ho copiato due volte
<glpiana> franci22, ora sudo ppa-purge ppa:elementary-os/os-patches
<franci22> Warning:  Something went wrong, packages may not have been reverted
<glpiana> !paste | franci22 copia tutto
<ubot-it> franci22 copia tutto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<franci22> si asp
<franci22> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16833101/
<glpiana> franci22, sudo apt-get -f install
<franci22> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16833122/
<glpiana> franci22, sudo apt-get purge elementary-desktop pantheon-shell pantheon-greeter gala elementary-icon-theme switchboard-plug-pantheon-shell
<franci22> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16833136/ non li avevo installati ancora
<glpiana> franci22, prova di nuovo: sudo ppa-purge ppa:elementary-os/os-patches
<franci22> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16833152/
<glpiana> franci22, sudo apt-get install aptitude
<franci22> sta installado, intanto grazie!
<franci22> ha installato
<glpiana> franci22, sudo aptitude update
<glpiana> franci22, seguito da sudo aptitude upgrade
<franci22> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16833183/
<glpiana> franci22, ok. fai un riavvio e poi torna
<franci22> ok asp
<franci22> sono tornato
<glpiana> franci22, qual è la situazione attuale?
<franci22> non è successo niente
<franci22> guarda asp
<franci22> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16833239/
<glpiana> franci22, oki, ma questa è solo una impostazione della bash
<glpiana> c'è altro che lo rende diverso da come era prima?
<franci22> cioe?
<franci22> nono
<franci22> cioe lo uso da due giorni ed oltre al tema paper non vedo niente di diverso
<glpiana> franci22, prova: cat /etc/motd
<franci22> File o directory non esistente
<glpiana> franci22, cat /etc/update-motd.d/00-header
<franci22> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16833295/
<glpiana> franci22, boh, al momento non so come levarti quelle scritte
<franci22> vabe grazie comunque, gentilissimo
<franci22> provero a ripristinarlo
<trib10000> ciao a tutti
<franci22> Scusate, vorrei adesso ripristinare Ubuntu ma dato che quello installato nel pc si considera elementaryOS non mi da l'opzione per ripristinare
<akis24> franci22: reinstallalo sulla stessa partizione  e salvati quello che ti serve prima
<krabador> cyrax, ma in out in out in out in out ...
<preload> ciao
<fabio_cc> !ciao | preload
<ubot-it> preload: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<preload> arrivederci
<krabador> come mai da queste parti ?
<giant> salve, ho installato ubuntu su una ssd mentre su un'altra c'è windows; è normale che in ubuntu sia impossibile "montare" il volume con windows?
<krabador> giant, se win8/8.1/10 con avvio rapido abilitato, si
<giant> ok
<giant> ho verificato ed era già disattivato avvio rapido: mi da questo messaggio "Error mounting /dev/sda2 at /media/marco/EEEA58DAEA58A11F: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000" "/dev/sda2" "/media/marco/EEEA58DAEA58A11F"' exited with non-zero exit status 14: Windows is hibernated, refused to mount.
<giant> Failed to mount '/dev/sda2': Operazione non permessa
<giant> The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. Please resume and shutdown
<giant> Windows fully (no hibernation or fast restarting), or mount the volume
<giant> read-only with the 'ro' mount option."
<fabio_cc> giant, usa pastebin per incollare
<fabio_cc> !paste | giant
<ubot-it> giant: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fabio_cc> giant, dall'errore sembra che win sia ibernato
<fabio_cc> giant, Windows is hibernated, refused to mount
<giant> si ci ho pensato ma non mi pare di averlo ibernato mai
<giant> spengo e riavvio normalimente per passare a ubuntu
<krabador> giant, è una delle conseguenze di avvio rapido
<krabador> giant, controlla di arrestare il sistema, quando spegni
<fabio_cc> giant, prova ad avviare windows e poi scegli arresta il sistema oppure riavvia, inoltre potresti fare uno scandisk, da win
<giant> l'ho disattivato
<krabador> visto che in default, potrebbe mancare la voce
<giant> la voce c'è nelle opzioni dei rispermio energia
<krabador> giant, la voce per l'arresto di sistema
<giant> magari alla fine al posto di togliere la spunta va lasciata, che non sia un errore di win
<krabador> giant, deve essere messo in modo che avvio rapido non sia attivo
<krabador> giant, controlla anche la voce fast boot in bios
<giant> si e come deve essere?
<krabador> disabled
<giant> provo
<giant> avvio rapido disattivato e fast boot disabled ma ancora lo fa
<krabador> giant, fa un controllo della partizione in windows
<giant> si cosa devo verificare?
<krabador> giant, fa uno scandisk approfondito
<krabador> una volta finito ,mandi  powercfg /h off , da un prompt fatto partire come amministratore
<krabador> al che riprovi
<giant> faccio tutto questo da win e poi riprovo se ubuntu vede il volume?
<krabador> si
<giant> ok
<giant> per curiosità il comando cosa serve? cosi imparo
<jhonny> ciao a tutti, ho una domanda, ho un pc assemblato completamente amd, secondo voi lo installo senza avere troppi problemi ubuntu 16 sopra?
<krabador> jhonny, puoi elencare cpu / quantitativo di ram / e modello vga ?
<jhonny> cpu fx 8320e ram 8gb hyper fury x, vga r9 380 4gb shappire
<jhonny> grazie
<krabador> chipset 9xx ?
<jhonny> ??? intendi la mobo?
<giant> ha funzionato
<jhonny> http://www.tomshw.it/articoli/recensione-amd-fx-8320e-processore-a-otto-core-piledriver-alla-prova-65115 è questa qui
<jhonny> proprio con quella mobo
<krabador> giant, molto bene
<giant> ciao
<krabador> giant, ciao
<krabador> jhonny, il kernel supporta quell'hardware, puoi provare in ogni caso ubuntu 16.04 64 bit in live
<krabador> per controllare tu stesso
<jhonny> ok, io ho messo la iso di ubuntu su pen drive, parte la schermata di caricamento (quella coi pallini) e poi mi fa un errore strano, ricordo solo busybox 2. qualcosa, dovrei prima fare una partizione nell hdd e poi installarlo/provarlo?
<krabador> jhonny, http://i.stack.imgur.com/GtEi5.png
<krabador> hai questa, per un attimo, all'avvio  ?
<jhonny> sinceramente non c ho fatto caso, però mi sembra di no, am non ne sono sicuro al 100%
<krabador> jhonny, se hai questa http://i.stack.imgur.com/rL6Jh.jpg
<jhonny> ne ho una simile, ci sono piu voci
<jhonny> a occhio direi il doppio
<krabador> allora, in corrispondenza della voce "try ubuntu ..."
<krabador> premi il tasto e
<krabador> cancelli quiet splash
<krabador> in modo da vedere direttamente l'errore al momento del blocco
<krabador> segnalalo poi tranquillamente qui
<krabador> cancelli quiet splash, e premi f10
<jhonny> mi sono ricordato che ho una foto sul cell, come la posso uppare qui?
<jhonny> l errore dovrebbe essere questo: (initramfs) unable to find a medium containg a live file system
<krabador> lo hai appena verificato  ?
<krabador> !image | Joshua^Dunamis
<ubot-it> Joshua^Dunamis: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> !image | jhonny
<ubot-it> jhonny: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<jhonny> no no, ho la foto sul cell
<krabador> jhonny, per favore, di tutti i tentativi che hai già affrontato .
<jhonny> nessun tentativo, comunque carico un attimo la foto
<krabador> jhonny, controlla md5 della iso scaricata
<krabador> !md5 | jhonny
<ubot-it> jhonny: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/MD5SUMS
<jhonny> scusate per la qualità http://prntscr.com/ba9te5        @ubot pensi sia un errore di quando ho scaricato la iso?
<krabador> !ciao | jhonny
<ubot-it> jhonny: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<krabador> !ciao | jhonny
<krabador> !md5 | jhonny
<ubot-it> jhonny: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/MD5SUMS
<krabador> !ciao | jhonny
<krabador> !md5 | jhonny
<jhonny> ??
<krabador> !caio | jhonny
<ubot-it> jhonny: Caio! Bnevenuto ni #ubutnu-ti-cath
<krabador> !md5 | jhonny
<ubot-it> jhonny: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/MD5SUMS
<krabador> !ciao | jhonny
<ubot-it> jhonny: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<krabador> questo , giusto per chiarire
<jhonny> grazie ma le lo avete dato gia prima il benvenuto xD capisco che ci ho messo tempo...
<krabador> non credo tu abbia capito...
<krabador> jhonny, come hai fatto la pendrive ?
<krabador> puoi per favore, come indicato, controllare md5 della iso scaricata ?
<jhonny> se non ricordo male con unetbootin, comuqnue mi trovo con questo codice c94d54942a2954cf852884d656224186
<jhonny> si appena fatto
<krabador> confronta con quello segnalato
<jhonny> si con uno mi trovo
<krabador> la iso scaricata deve avere md5 corrispondente a quella con lo stesso nome
<jhonny> si si trova
<krabador> !usbwin | jhonny
<ubot-it> jhonny: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> formatta la pendrive, rifalla con questo
<jhonny> ok
<manolo> salve, avrei bisogno di aiuto
<fabio_cc> !ciao | manolo
<ubot-it> manolo: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<manolo> ciao e grazie
<manolo> non so cosa ho combinato ma ho problemi con l avvio del cpmputer
<manolo> ho provato a disinstallare grub2 ma non credo sia questo il problema
<fabio_cc> manolo, devi specificare meglio il problema
<fabio_cc> manolo, che messaggi di errore ottieni?
<manolo> un altro utente ubuntu mi ha consigliato di usare gparted per vedere cosa non va_
<manolo> si allora ho provato a aprire il programma per la riparazione del boot e mi da quesat schermata
<manolo> come faccio a caricare una foto?
<fabio_cc> !image | manolo
<ubot-it> manolo: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<manolo> http://prntscr.com/baa271
<manolo> e con gparted mi da questo http://prntscr.com/baa46f
<fabio_cc> manolo, di che programma si tratta?
<fabio_cc> manolo, gparted lo hai usato da live?
<manolo> boot-repair
<manolo> si solo tramite live posso accedere al sistema operativo
<fabio_cc> manolo, l'hai combinata grossa, gparted vede intero hd come non allocato
<manolo> quindi? e che ho combinato?
<fabio_cc> manolo, questo non lo so
<fabio_cc> lo puoi sapere solo tu
<manolo> beh ammetto che non sono bravissimo coi computer ma non ho fatto niente
<manolo> anzi ho installato ubuntu 16 , e dopo un po mi ha dato questo problema poi ho reinstallato il 14 cancellando lhardisk e per un paio di giorni e andato bene e ora di nuovo questo problema
<manolo> mi hanno consigliato di installare testdisk ma una volta installato non riesco ad aprirlo, non lo trovo fra i programmi installati
<fabio_cc> manolo, forse c'è possibilità di recuperare la/le partizioni (non so se l'hd era partizionato)
<fabio_cc> manolo, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RecuperoDati/Partizioni
<giant> come si collega iphone ad ubuntu per scaricare le foto?
<manolo> io non lo ho partizionato manualmente, quindi credo che ci sia la partizione standard che fa ubuntu quando lo si installa
<ugone> manolo, probabilmente però quell hd ha seri problemi
<ugone> manolo, dove c'è unallocated c'è un icona rossa se ci vai sopra ti da alòtre info
<manolo> ok provo
<fabio_cc> mi assento
<manolo> http://prntscr.com/baac8x
<manolo> ecco ugone
<manolo> e grazie
<cristian_c> manolo:
<manolo> salve
<cristian_c> manolo: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> giant: collegare iphone su sistemi diversi da mac os x e windows , che non abbiano itunes, potrebbe risultare complicato
<cristian_c> manolo: ho i privati disabilitati
<manolo> ok scusa, dato il comando sul terminale
<cristian_c> manolo: e siccome questo non è un call center, puoi indirizzare le tue richieste direttamente in canale
<cristian_c> manolo: sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<manolo> fatto
<cristian_c> manolo: riesci ad accedere alla partizione dell'hard disk da live?
<cristian_c> manolo: il comando restituirà un link, che dovresti incollare qui
<manolo> non lo so, il terminale non mi da risposta
<cristian_c> manolo: al secondo comando?
<manolo> gia
<cristian_c> manolo: ctrl+c
<cristian_c> manolo: poi, sudo parted -l
<cristian_c> !paste | manolo
<ubot-it> manolo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<dannije999b> nn bannatemi cavoli che ci rimango male
<dannije999b> gigirocK di a krabador di sbloccarmi grazie
<manolo> non so usare paste ,
<manolo> lo so son scemo
<cristian_c> manolo: prenditi tutto il tempo che ti serve
<cristian_c> manolo: per leggere le indicazioni del bot
<dannije999b> gigirocK sblokkatemi
<dannije999b> sbloccatemi sulla chat di supporto
<dannije999b> ;)
<Mr_Pan> dannije999b, che hai combinato ... sei stato bannato ?!
<manolo> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$  sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<manolo> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<manolo> Generazione albero delle dipendenze
<manolo> Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<manolo> pastebinit is already the newest version.
<dannije999b> si Mr_Pan
<Mr_Pan> ciao manolo .....
<dannije999b> devo aver scritto in T0
<dannije999b> 9
<dannije999b> di a krabador che ho capito
<dannije999b> ( grazie )
<dannije999b> e di sbloccarmi ouff
<Mr_Pan> è off line
<dannije999b> chiedi ad un mod
<dannije999b> di sbloccarmi
<manolo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16845079/plain/
<dannije999b> mi sa ma mi ha rifilato un ban di valore H24
<dannije999b> Mr_Pan dimmi quando è via libera
<dannije999b> ouff e dirgli che è omrai nel mio dns nn scrivere in T9
<manolo> eccolo cristian_c
<manolo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16845079/plain/
<cristian_c> ok
<dannije999b> Mr_Pan come andiamo?
<cristian_c> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo parted -l Error: /dev/sda: unrecognised disk label Warning: Error fsyncing/closing /dev/sda: Input/output error
<cristian_c> manolo: hai seri problemi con il tuo hard disk
<cristian_c> manolo: quanti sistemi sono installati nel tuo pc?
<cristian_c> diciamo
<cristian_c> ecco
<manolo> scusa cristian_c mi si era spento firefox
<cristian_c> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo parted -l Error: /dev/sda: unrecognised disk label Warning: Error fsyncing/closing /dev/sda: Input/output error
<cristian_c> manolo: hai seri problemi con il tuo hard disk
<cristian_c> manolo: quanti sistemi sono installati nel tuo pc?
<cristian_c> manolo: ti si è 'spento' da live?
<manolo> soltanto uno ubuntu 14, solo che avevo installato il 16 e poi sono tornato al 14 ricancellando hard disk forse in uno di questi passaggi co sono stati dei problemi
<cristian_c> che poi, ti era stato chiesto precedentemente:
<cristian_c> cristian_c> manolo: riesci ad accedere alla partizione dell'hard disk da live?
<cristian_c> altra domanda inevasa
<manolo> cosa intendi per accedere all hard disk?
<cristian_c> manolo: da live, tramite gestore file
<cristian_c> alla partizione
<cristian_c> ma se non viene neanche montata....
<cristian_c> manolo: ti conviene fare un check del disco
<cristian_c> manolo: il pc è molto vecchio?
<manolo> il pc e del 2012
<cristian_c> manolo: e l'hard disk?
<manolo> e il suo originale
<cristian_c> manolo: fa una cosa, cerca i recuperare i dati che ti è possibile recuperare tramite programma dedicato
<cristian_c> esempio, testdisk
<cristian_c> meglio ancora se fai una copia della partizione ed estrai i dati da quella
<cristian_c> manolo: in ogni caso, fai un check dello stato di salute del disco
<manolo> no beh non ho dati che mi interessano particolarmente, volevo solo capire se fosse possibile ripararlo senza cambiare hard disk
<cristian_c> (chiamato anche test s.m.a.r.t)
<cristian_c> manolo: qui non si fa consulenza per riparazioni
<cristian_c> manolo: fai semplicemente un test del disco
<manolo> cosa si fa qui? questa chat non serve per chi ha problemi con ubuntu?
<cristian_c> manolo: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/ubuntu-help/disk-check.html
<manolo> ok
<cristian_c> manolo: con ubuntu, non problemi a riparare pc
<cristian_c> (per quello ci sono tecnici qualificati ;)v)
<cristian_c> *con la riparazione
<manolo> io credevo fosse un problema di ubuntu chiaramente
<manolo> mi scuso se ho sbagliato luogo in cui chiedere info
<cristian_c> manolo: 'chiaramente' <- e da cosa lo deduci?
<manolo> visto che avevo appena reinstyallato ubuntu pensavo fosse dato da quello
<cristian_c> manolo: puoi sempre rifare la tabella delle partizioni , formattarlo in ntfs
<cristian_c> e colllegarlo a un pc con windows
<cristian_c> se pensi che sia un problema di sistema operativo
<cristian_c> e dopo la prova ne trai le dovute conclusioni
<manolo> ok provero a seguire le tue indicazioni
<manolo> e comunque sono un grande fan di ubuntu
<manolo> anche se non so ancora usarlo
<cristian_c> manolo: è semplicemente una controprova, visto che sei scettico sul fatto che possa trattarsi di un guasto hardware
<cristian_c> cosa non infrequente negli hard disk
<cristian_c> come testimoniato da justdoit
<manolo> no non solo assolutamente scettico su ubuntu ma visto che questo problema c e stato appena dopo aver installato ubuntu pensavo fosse da to da ubuntu
<manolo> anzi
<manolo> fanculo windows
<cristian_c> manolo: puoi usare un linguaggio più consono al canale?
<cristian_c> e possibilmente in tema
<manolo> daccordo mi scuso
<manolo> seguiro la guida che mi hai postato...grazie ancora
<dannije999b> manolo qui è come essere in ufficio o a scuola
<dannije999b> ;)
<manolo> non lo sapevo sinceramente
<cristian_c> manolo: puoi addurre tutte le motivazioni del mondo, ma non possiamo minimamente sapere cos'è successo a quell'hard disk, in quanto non eravamo lì con te
<cristian_c> manolo: ma è assolutamente presumibile che un hard disk possa cominciare a perdere colpi
<manolo> ok grazie a tutti per il vostro aiuto. siete stati gentilissimi
<cristian_c> di niente, manolo
<dannije999b> manolo buon lavoro su UBUNTU
<manolo> cristian_c mi puoi rimandare il link della guida mi si è spento di nuovo firefox
<cristian_c> manolo: cosa intendi con 'mi si è spento'?
<dannije999b> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/ubuntu-help/disk-check.html
<manolo> si è crashato non so perché ora sto usando un'altro pc così non rischio di perderlo di nuovo
<manolo> ancora grazie.
<manolo> Grazie a Ubuntu e a tutta la sua comunità.
<cristian_c> manolo: se crasha quel pc, comincio ad avere qualche sospetto che la macchina ti stia abbandonando
<dannije999b> concordiamo con cristian_c
<manolo> lo sospetto anch'io, però non è cos' vecchio...peccato.
<dannije999b> sotto un i3 manolo è datato ormai
<dannije999b> ;)
<dannije999b> Krabador sono bloccato nell'altra chat mi riattivi per favore ??
<krabador> dannije999b, e perchè dovrei?
<dannije999b> perché siamo amici e non ho capito il motivo
<dannije999b> :D
<manolo> beh poi sinceramente è un computer di fascia bassa...vabbè proverò a vedere se riesco a fare qualcosa...ancora grazie amici di ubuntu
<dannije999b> ok? krabador :)
<dannije999b> P.E.R. F.A.V.O.R.E.
<dannije999b> ouffi nn so cosa ho fatto di errore per il Ban
<krabador> hai parlato di consumo di superalcolici, appartenendo ben al di sotto della fascia d'età legale
<dannije999b> aaaah oooook
<dannije999b> ora che so anche questo regolameno vedrai non succederà più
<dannije999b> :)
<dannije999b> con la T
<dannije999b> P.R.O.M.E.T.T.O.
<dannije999b> ok krabador??
<krabador> se ne parla domani cosi' potrai riflettere meglio, nel frattempo non inquinare il log del canale di supporto.
<dannije999b> :( oook
<dannije999b> a domani allora graaazie ( gioko adesso)
<squizzolo> Buonasera, di punto in bianco mi dice connessione assente e non c'è verso di far connettere il oc al wifi
<squizzolo> Pc*
<gigirock> squizzolo, devi pagare la bolletta
<dannije999> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lkd_cW21Igw
<dannije999> per dire a tutti quali sono i nostri obbiettivi
<squizzolo> Pagata.. Sto connesso con il telefono.. Ma il pc niente
<dannije999> ( krabador dacci un occhio )
<squizzolo> Prima di dice che il segnale sta allo 0% e poi sparisce proprio
<gigirock> squizzolo, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<squizzolo> Da telefono è difficipe postarti il risultato
<squizzolo> Provo a connettere con il cavo e vedo se va da pc
<gigirock> allora vedi tu che chip hai per il wifi squizzolo
<squizzolo> Non va neanche con il cavo
<gigirock> squizzolo, e' morto il pc
<squizzolo> Okok ora va
<squizzolo> Due secondi accedo da pc
<gigirock> yes
<squizzolo> eccomi
<squizzolo> quale comando dovevo scrivere?
<gigirock> squizzolo, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<squizzolo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16849444/
<gigirock> driver=ath9k questo e' il tuo driver vediamo se c'e' qualche problema,....
<gigirock> squizzolo, ma tu hai 1604 ?
<squizzolo> yep
<krabador> dannije999, questo è il canale di supporto
<krabador> dannije999, il tuo sarebbe un comportamento maturo  ?
<dannije999> ops
<dannije999> era solo per amicizia
<dannije999> ;)
<squizzolo> novità?
<gigirock> squizzolo non ci sono particolari problemi con quel driver ma prova madwifi
<gigirock> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Madwifi
<gigirock> squizzolo spesso i driver non ufficiali risolvono
<squizzolo> mmmm ok
<krabador> squizzolo, iwconfig | pastebinit
<squizzolo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16850006/
<krabador> iwlist wlp2s0 scan | pastebinit
<squizzolo> no scan results
<krabador> rfkill list | pastebinit
<krabador> squizzolo, come li mandi i comandi nel terminale ?=
<squizzolo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16850056/
<squizzolo> faccio copia e incolla
<krabador> squizzolo, pastebinit compreso ?
<squizzolo> no
<krabador> appunto .
<krabador> non è un segnale sioux, ma proprio il comando da mandare per intero
<krabador> da cui, chi lo manda, si aspetta un link , non una risposta
<squizzolo> ok scusa
<squizzolo> rifaccio da capo
<squizzolo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16850165/
<squizzolo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16850165/
<squizzolo> questo è del primo comando
<krabador> squizzolo, sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<squizzolo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16850240/
<krabador> squizzolo, journalctl -b | grep ath | pastebinit
<squizzolo> collegamento al server non riuscito
<squizzolo> ho provato 4 volte sempre lo stesso
<krabador> squizzolo, puoi collegarti con un cavo lan
<squizzolo> sono collegato lan
<squizzolo> il wifi non va su pc
<cristian_c> 'cavo lan'
<squizzolo> si cavo lan
<krabador> squizzolo, journalctl -b | grep ath | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<krabador> inquadra l'url , e incollalo qui
<squizzolo> https://ptpb.pw/0Qox
<krabador> cat /etc/modprobe | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<squizzolo> https://ptpb.pw/2AcJ
<squizzolo> solo l'url o tutto?
<presty> ciao
<cristian_c> squizzolo: ti risulta che l'ultimo link sia una schermata vuota?
<squizzolo> si
<cristian_c> squizzolo: prova: ls /etc/modprobe | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<bip> Buonasera
<squizzolo> non esiste la directory
<squizzolo> https://ptpb.pw/2AcJ
<gigirock> squizzolo prova sudo ps -ea | grep host
<squizzolo> non fa nulla
<gigirock> squizzolo prova sudo ps -ea | grep asus
<cristian_c> squizzolo: prova: ls /etc/modprobe.d | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<squizzolo> url: https://ptpb.pw/iPDi
<krabador> cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ath_pci.conf | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<krabador> cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<krabador> cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-rare-network.conf | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<squizzolo> https://ptpb.pw/wlrx
<squizzolo> https://ptpb.pw/lDF7
<krabador> squizzolo, in tutto questo , ha iniziato ad avere il problema all'improvviso  ?
<squizzolo> url: https://ptpb.pw/5pB-
<squizzolo> si...stavo scaricando delle cose e facendo delle ricerche e di colpo mi ha detto che non c'era connessione
<squizzolo> ho provato a spegnere e riaccendere il wifi dal pc...ho controllato se sul telefono andasse..poi niente...appariva il nome della connessione con 0% di segnale e non si connette
<krabador> squizzolo, uname -a | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<squizzolo> https://ptpb.pw/qw_P
<krabador> ok squizzolo arresta il sistema, riaccendi, e torna qui
<squizzolo> ok
<squizzolo> sono connesso con il wifi ora
<krabador> appunto,in base ad i messaggi journalctl sembra essere avvenuto qualcosa che stava impedendo alla scheda di funzionare
<krabador> *sembrava
<krabador> squizzolo, journalctl -b | grep ath | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<squizzolo> ma non ho fatto nulla di diverso da quello che faccio di solito
<squizzolo> https://ptpb.pw/k0A1
<krabador> squizzolo, per il momento usalo tranquillamente il sistema, nel momento in cui si dovesse verificare il problema , torna qui
#ubuntu-it 2016-05-31
<frank1990> buongiorno avrei bisogno di un aiuto :(
<frank1990> ho un acer aspire one zg5 e non so che versione di ubuntu mettere sopra questa macchina....
<ExPBoy> se fai così... non lo saprai mai :)
<vincenzo82> buongiorno
<vincenzo82> dato cche ho un computer un po vecchiotto ho qualche problema sulle prestazioni, questo no dipende da ubuntu 16 ma dall hardware del mio pc
<vincenzo82> ce un software per controllare le prestazioni hardware?
<vincenzo82> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<vincenzo82> grazie mille ugualmente
<BlackCrow> buongiorno a tutti
<BlackCrow> ho un problema con la stampante sharp mx-2614 collegata in rete
<BlackCrow> mi vede la stampante, installa i drivers ma non stampa.......
<BlackCrow> nessuno?
<glpiana> BlackCrow, in un browser apri il link: http://localhost:631
<glpiana> BlackCrow, vai su administration, manage printers
<glpiana> BlackCrow, dovresti vederci la tua stampante. cliccaci sopra e controllane lo stato
<BlackCrow> controllo subito
<BlackCrow> Description: SHARP MX-2614N
<BlackCrow> Location:
<BlackCrow> Driver: Sharp MX-2614N PS , Postscript-Sharp 20160218 (OpenPrinting LSB 3.2) (color, 2-sided printing)
<BlackCrow> Connection: dnssd://MX-2614N%20(4509198X00)._printer._tcp.local/
<BlackCrow> Defaults: job-sheets=none, none media=iso_a4_210x297mm sides=one-sided
<Ariesdark> Salve, scusate il disturbo... Sono nuovo e non so cosa fare....
<Ariesdark> ho appena installato ubuntu 16.04... Ma non vedo il puntatore del mouse... Potete aiutarmi?
<gigirock> Ariesdark, ma cosa vedi sullo schermo ?
<Ariesdark> Vedo il desktop
<Ariesdark> in alto a sinistra trovoesempi
<gigirock> Ariesdark, ma prima ti ha chiesto la password ?
<Ariesdark> e subito sotto installa ubuntu
<Ariesdark> no... Ma siccome volevo mettere il Wi-Fi per fare installazione aggiornamenti durante l'installazione
<gigirock> Ariesdark, andiamo piano, hai scaricato la iso messa essa sulla chiavetta e riavviato il pc ?
<Ariesdark> sono uscito e mi è entrato in prova
<Ariesdark> yes
<gigirock> Ariesdark, quindi non hai ancora fatto l'installazione hai solo il sistema 'live' ..... ok ?
<Ariesdark> esatto... Ma sono entrato in live per il problema del puntatore invisibile
<gigirock> ok allora Ariesdark che marca modello di pc hai ? desktop laptop ?
<Ariesdark> portatile asus
<gigirock> processore ? ram ?
<Ariesdark> i7... 8gb ram
<gigirock> Ariesdark, sullo stesso pc e' installato anche windows ?
<Ariesdark> si
<gigirock> che versione di windows ?
<Ariesdark> 8.1
<gigirock> e' abilitata la funzione fast start in windows ?
<Ariesdark> no
<Ariesdark> disattivata sia quella che secure boot
<Ariesdark> come da guida
<gigirock> ok , Ariesdark riparti da zero ovvero riavvia  , con la chiavetta inserita e' scegli 'provare ubuntu senza installare'
<Ariesdark> scusa l'ignoranza
<Ariesdark> come si fa a farlo con i tasti?
<gigirock> la scelta di solito con i tasti direzionali... ma gia' in live possiamo vedere se il mouse e' un problema o no
<Ariesdark> nono dicevo il riavvio... Come si fa con i tasti
<Ariesdark> ???
<gigirock> Ariesdark, ctrl alt del ( aka 3 finger tango )
<gigirock> oppure premi e tieni premuto il tasto power
<Ariesdark> adesso mi dà accedi con nome utente e pass che non ho messo
<gigirock> ma si e' riavviato ?
<Ariesdark> no solo sospeso... Sbagliato io
<Ariesdark> adesso ho ravviato
<Ariesdark> Metto install ubuntu o try???
<gigirock> metti try
<Ariesdark> fatto
<gigirock> che si vede ?
<Ariesdark> Mi da là keyboard shortcuts
<gigirock> Ariesdark, ma che versione di ubuntu hai scaricato : unity ?
<Ariesdark> ma l'ultima
<Ariesdark> 16.04
<gigirock> Ariesdark, e non c'e' il cursore del mouse ?
<Ariesdark> no
<Ariesdark> ma se premo il tasto Windows
<Ariesdark> e inserisco mouse
<Ariesdark> mi da che il touchpad e attivo
<gigirock> Ariesdark, e invece non funziona...
<Ariesdark> e mi fa scegliere anche la sensibilità del mouse
<Ariesdark> e invece non vedo nulla
<gigirock> Ariesdark, prova ctrl alt t
<Ariesdark> poi
<Ariesdark> mi esce im
<Ariesdark> il prompt
<gigirock> ok , scrivi "dmesg | grep mouse" senza le virgolette
<Ariesdark> funzione secondaria a tasto slash per fare |
<Ariesdark> non me lo da
<gigirock> quindi non funziona lo shift ?
<gigirock> Ariesdark, cerca in gugol se quel marca/modello di pc ha problemi particolari.,.... oppure se hai mouse e tastiera usb prova con quelli.
<Ariesdark> funziona ma non mi da quel simbolo
<glpiana> Ariesdark, shift + \, non Fn
<Ariesdark> mi da il simbolo prima del dollare
<Ariesdark> sisi shift + \ mi da un trattino ondulato
<glpiana> Ariesdark, scrivi: loadkeys it         e poi riprova
<gigirock> ah ok hai tastiera usa....
<Ariesdark> come faccio ad impostare quella italiana
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> Ariesdark, scrivi: loadkeys it         e poi riprova
<Ariesdark> mi dice couldn't get a file descriptor referring ti thr console
<glpiana> Ariesdark, vabè, o provi a scrivere keyboard nella dash oppure fai un po' di tentativi fino a che non trovi |
<gigirock> tastiera us dovrebbe essere shift +
<Ariesdark> Trovato
<Ariesdark> allora scrivo quello di prima
<gigirock> Ariesdark, ma da cosa ci parli ? un telefono ?
<Ariesdark> mi da questo
<Ariesdark> [vari numeri] psmouse serio4: unknown packet type: 18
<Ariesdark> type: 08
<Ariesdark> type: 38
<gigirock> Ariesdark, che ubuntu hai scaricato ? come si chiama il file ?
<Ariesdark> type: 28
<Ariesdark> come faccio a vederlo con i tasti
<Ariesdark> minchia
<Ariesdark> sono dipendente dal mouse
<gigirock> Ariesdark, 6 collegato ad internet con quel pc ?
<Ariesdark> No
<Ariesdark> e se vado su reti
<Ariesdark> non riesco
<Ariesdark> neanche col tasto tab
<Ariesdark> a selezionare la mia rete per inserire la pass e connettermi wifi
<gigirock> mmmh ok potrebbe essere che con l'installazione definitiva scarichi i driver giusti per quel mouse ,ma e' molto difficile dirlo adesso
<xubuntulecce> salve a tutti io uso ubuntu da ora mai 10 anni ma mai ho avuto problemi con la scheda video sui miei amd ora si come si spiega questo
<Ariesdark> quindi vado su installa
<Ariesdark> ma il problema è che non è connesso a internet
<xubuntulecce> io ho un amd del 2010 ma mai ha dato problemi ora si che devo fare raga
<Ariesdark> come faccio a scaricare i driver
<gigirock> Ariesdark, cerca in google "ubuntu + modellodeltuopc" vedi se qualcun altro ha avuto il problema
<glpiana> xubuntulecce, che problemi?
<xubuntulecce> la ram e di 4 giga la scheda video no so come vedere la su potenza come faccio da terminale
<glpiana> xubuntulecce, che problemi?
<xubuntulecce> gipiana dopo un la scheda video perde potenza
<xubuntulecce> e si fatutto a righe
<glpiana> xubuntulecce, hai già provato a cambiare cavo?
<xubuntulecce> si non e il cavo ma la scheda video che nonostante io abbia gia messo i driver proprietari va peggio sai
<Ariesdark> ho installato ubuntu
<Ariesdark> e mentre riavviavo il mouse me lo ha fato vedere
<Ariesdark> ma appena è apparso il desktop
<Ariesdark> e risparito
<Ariesdark> adesso ho tastiera italiana
<Ariesdark> e l'ho connesso ad internet
<Ariesdark> tramite cavo
<glpiana> <gigirock> bisogna dare sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<Ariesdark> Glpiana hai detto a me????
<Ariesdark> kmq mi da fatto... Ma il mouse ancora non lo vedo
<glpiana> Ariesdark, riavvia
<Ariesdark> Me lo ha dato visibile ma non movibile fino alla schermata del desktop
<glpiana> Ariesdark, scrivi: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<glpiana> Ariesdark, poi scrivi: lsmod | pastebinit
<glpiana> Ariesdark, e copia qui l'inidirzzo
<glpiana> indirizzo*
<Ariesdark> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16863517/
<Ariesdark> Che so stè cose? Glpiana
<glpiana> Ariesdark, un attimo
<Ariesdark> Ah scusa
<Ariesdark> .
<Ariesdark> intanto sto aggiornando tutti i pacchetti
<Ariesdark> vediamo un po' se poi riavviando cambia qualcosa
<glpiana> Ariesdark, a che punto sei?
<Ariesdark> 90 %
<Ariesdark> ma che serve pastebin
<Ariesdark> ???
<glpiana> Ariesdark, a vedere i tuoi output
<Ariesdark> Ah... E stanno apposto???
<Ariesdark> riavvio
<Ariesdark> sparito puntatore
<Ariesdark> boh.... Mai successa ma cosa del genere
<glpiana> Ariesdark, apri un terminale
<Ariesdark> fatto
<glpiana> Ariesdark, scrivi: sudo rmmod psmouse
<glpiana> Ariesdark, poi scrivi: sudo modprobe psmouse
<glpiana> dimmi se da output
<Ariesdark> non mi da nulla
<glpiana> Ariesdark, il mouse ha avuto reazioni?
<Ariesdark> no aspetta sbagliato
<Ariesdark> ho scritto prima la seconda
<Ariesdark> fatto
<Ariesdark> che dovrei vedere???
<glpiana> Ariesdark, il mouse ha avuto reazioni?
<Ariesdark> no sempre scomparso
<glpiana> Ariesdark, scrivi: sudo rmmod psmouse
<Ariesdark> ma perché mi compare solo alla schermata di accensione... E se in quel momento muovo il tpad non succede nulla????
<Ariesdark> fatto
<glpiana> sudo modprobe psmouse proto=bare
<Ariesdark> fatto
<glpiana> Ariesdark, prova il touchpad
<Ariesdark> o mio dio
<Ariesdark> mi viene da piangere
<glpiana> ???
<Ariesdark> dammi liban che ti faccio un bonifico
<Ariesdark> grande
<Ariesdark> sai cosa può essere stato???
<glpiana> Ariesdark, aspetta, scrivi: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<glpiana> Ariesdark, cerca la riga GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<glpiana> Ariesdark, dovrebbe riportare "quiet splash", me lo confermi?
<Ariesdark> Gia
<Ariesdark> edatto
<Ariesdark> *s
<glpiana> Ariesdark, modificala, in modod che tra virgolette ci sia "quiet splash psmouse.proto=bare"
<Ariesdark> la devo cambiare
<glpiana> Ariesdark, poi salva il file e chiudi l'editor. torna al terminale e scrivi: sudo update-grub
<Ariesdark> fatto tutto
<Ariesdark> provo a riavviare???
<glpiana> Ariesdark, riavvia e vedi se va
<Ariesdark> se va... Che è successo??? Ho sbagliato qualcosa io???
<glpiana> Ariesdark, no, problemi di modulo che andava caricato con una opzione particolare (bare come vedi sopra)
<glpiana> Ariesdark, funziona dopo riavvio?
<Ariesdark> siiiiiiiiiiiii
<glpiana> bene
<Ariesdark> Sei un grande
<Ariesdark> grazie davvero
<Ariesdark> ma se adesso aggiorno win a 10.... Tutto rimane così come é??? Giusto??? La parte o le impostazioni di ubu non vengono toccate???
<Steeler> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fabio87> ciao. ho un sony vaio. Con ubuntu 14 andava tutto bene. Ho aggiornato alla 16 e non va piu il touch pad. O meglio il click funziona ma non riesco a spostare il cursore
<krabador> fabio87, apri terminale
<krabador> fabio87, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<fabio87> ok, installato. ma non funziona
<fabio87> il bello è che se io clicco e mi muovo il cursore si muove
<krabador> fabio87, datti una calmata
<krabador> serve solo a farti mandare piu' facilmente output dei comandi di diagnostica che sto per farti mandare
<fabio87> scusa, ti ho dato solo un riscontro
<krabador> nessun problema
<krabador> sudo lshw | pastebinit
<krabador> copia incolla nel terminale, per intero
<krabador> invio
<krabador> incolla qui il link risultante
<fabio87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16868820/
<krabador> fabio87, xinput -list | pastebinit
<fabio87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16868868/
<fabio87> se ti puo essere di aiuto ti dico che in passato avevo già smanettato nei file di configurazione del touch pad perchè non mi prendeva il tasto destro
<krabador> si, puoi riportarmi che modifica hai apportato ?
<fabio87> e non mi ricordo.. l avevo fatto anni fa. mi ricordo che c'erano delle coordinate da modificare
<krabador> fabio87, fa una cosa, scarica ubuntu 16.04 , fa una pendrive usb, mandala in boot con opzione prova, verifica il funzionamento del touchpad, torna successivamente qui
<fabio87> ok faro questa prova grazie mille
<fabio87> ciao, prova fatta, li funziona
<krabador> fabio87, perfetto , sei di nuovo nel sistema col problema?
<fabio87> si
<krabador> fabio87, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> fabio87, uname -a | pastebinit
<fabio87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16869883/
<fabio87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16869883/
<fabio87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16869883/
<fabio87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16869883/
<fabio87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16869883/
<fabio87> scusa mi si era immpallato
<fabio87> te li rimando
<fabio87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16869883/
<fabio87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16869893/
<krabador> fabio87, sono 2
<krabador> ed è arrivato il primo diverse volte
<fabio87> l'ultimo che ti ho mandato dovrebbe essere il secondo
<krabador> eeehm no.
<krabador> sisi
<fabio87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16869893/
<krabador> 93 al posto di 83
<fabio87> esatto
<krabador> ok
<krabador> dpkg -l | grep synaptic | pastebinit
<fabio87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16870048/
<krabador> fabio87, sudo apt-get remove --purge xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<krabador> fabio87, sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<krabador> fabio87, riavvia, prova
<fabio87> ok adesso riavvio
<fabio87> riavviato
<fabio87> non funziona
<krabador> 3 minuti ci volevano?
<krabador> :D
<krabador> fabio87, sudo apt-get -yf install | pastebinit
<krabador> sudo dpkg --configure -a | pastebinit
<krabador> ls la /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit
<krabador> cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<fabio87> XD
<fabio87> allora il primo e l ultimo ok
<fabio87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16870344/
<fabio87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16870367/
<krabador> fabio87, sudo apt-get -y autoremove | pastebinit
<krabador> fabio87, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> fabio87, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<fabio87> il secondo e terzo mi da:
<fabio87> biofa@biofa-SVE1713C1EB:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a | pastebinit
<fabio87> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<fabio87> biofa@biofa-SVE1713C1EB:~$ ls la /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit
<fabio87> ls: impossibile accedere a 'la': File o directory non esistente
<fabio87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16870352/
<fabio87> scusa mi ha buttato mi riscrivi i comandi dopo che ti ho dato i primi 2 riscontri? grazie
<krabador> ti ha buttato fuori
<krabador> come prima
<krabador> (requested by ubot-it ( don't flood : usa il pastebin per incollare lunghi output))
<krabador> per questo, che puoi vedere anche nel topic
<fabio87> ok
<krabador> <krabador> fabio87, sudo apt-get -y autoremove | pastebinit
<krabador> <krabador> fabio87, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> <krabador> fabio87, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<fabio87> il primo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16870592/
<fabio87> il secondo ok, sul terzo ci sta ancora lavorando
<fabio87> il terzo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16870752
<krabador> perfetto, riavvia , riprova.
<fabio87> ok ho riavviato
<fabio87> per ora non funziona
<krabador> stavolta 4 minuti...
<krabador> se ti chiedo di riavviare, ne fai passare 5 ?
<krabador> synclient -l | pastebinit
<fabio87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16871167/
<krabador> synclient TouchpadOff=0
<fabio87> fatto
<chalit> ciao a tutti, ho installato ubuntu 16.04 su un pc acer extensa 5620z e non vede le reti wifi.Prima avevo installato ubuntu 14.04 e tutto funzionava bene.soluzioni?
<yvesBsAs> buonasera, chalit . è attiva la scheda di rete (domanda stupida, ma a volte..)
<chalit> c'è abilita funzionalità di rete solamente.la voce abilita wifi non c'è
<yvesBsAs> ok, vedi cosa dice il comando: rfkill list
<yvesBsAs> Soft blocked e Hard blocked cosa dicono?
<chalit> no tutti e due
<yvesBsAs>  iwconfig ti vede la scheda wifi?
<chalit> no wireless extension
<yvesBsAs> allora non vede la scheda, prova a dare il comando lspci, e posta il risultato sul sito:
<yvesBsAs> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<yvesBsAs> quindi inserisci il link alla pagina qui
<chalit> yvesBsAs, ok mi ci vorra un po perche sono su un'altra macchina ( non avendo la connessione...)
<yvesBsAs> non puoi connetterla via cavo?
<yvesBsAs> è molto più comodo, con il copia incolla
<chalit> yvesBsAs, purtroppo no
<yvesBsAs> ok, spetta, cerca solo le stringhe che fanno riferimento a Network controller e Ethernet controller
<chalit> yvesBsAs, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16872521/
<yvesBsAs> ok, c'è: Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<yvesBsAs> aspetta un minuto
<yvesBsAs> chalit, devi connettere quel pc a internet, si deve installare un driver
<krabador> chalit, lspci -nn -d 14e4:
<chalit> yvesBsAs, purtroppo non ho il cavo eternet posso scaricarlo su chiavetta e poi passarlo al pc in questione?
<krabador> riporta il contenuto delle parentesi quadre e tonde
<krabador> chalit, procurati un cavo, eviterai una marea di problemi
<yvesBsAs> chalit, usa il cavo che stai usando sul pc attuale, lo stacchi e ti attacchi su quello, poi torni in chat
<yvesBsAs> se ci sono dipendenze, è una tortura..
<chalit> krabador, yvesBsAs ok mi ricollego domani quando avro il cavo
<f843d0> chalit: magari potresti rispondere a krabador ad ogni modo
<chalit> f843d0, ??
<f843d0> 20:48:30< krabador> chalit, lspci -nn -d 14e4:
<f843d0> 20:48:41< krabador> riporta il contenuto delle parentesi quadre e tonde
<krabador> se lo fai, copia ed incolla perfettamente , compresi i : , nel terminale
<chalit> krabador, grazie ma preferisco procurarmi il cavo, poi vi chiedo di nuovo va bene?
<krabador> chalit, magari giusto per educazione
<krabador> sai com'è, sei venuto a chiedere assistenza, in un canale di supporto ufficiale
<krabador> nel quale ti è stato chiesto di mandare un comando al fine di diagnosticare la problematica per cui sei entrato -.-7
<chalit> krabador, non capisco dove ho sbagliato?
<krabador> chalit, non devi capire
<krabador> per favore
<krabador> ma leggere, <krabador> chalit, lspci -nn -d 14e4:
<krabador> copiarlo nel terminale, premere invio
<krabador> riportare qui il contenuto delle parentesi quadre e tonde
<krabador> che saranno una manciata di caratteri ;)
<chalit> krabador, ok!
<chalit> krabador, (0200)  (14e4:1963) (rev 02) (0280)(14e4:4311) (rev 01)le prime due sono parentesi quadre,poi una tonda poi due quadre e infine una tonda.scusa ma non so dove pigliare il simbolo della parentesi quadra sulla tastiera.Spero vada bene
<krabador> ok chalit , se te la senti, puoi seguire http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom#Installare_i_driver_open_source_b43.2Fb43legacy_senza_connessione_internet , scaricando http://www.lwfinger.com/b43-firmware/broadcom-wl-5.100.138.tar.bz2
<krabador> altrimenti con un cavo lan è tutto molto piu' semplice.
<chalit> krabador, come avrai capito riesco appena nelle cose basilari.Penso sia meglio se mi procuro un cavo.Mi salvo questa conversazione? domani chi mi aiuterà sarà agevolato? oppure non è necessario?
<krabador> no, se ti connetti con un cavo , basta solo un comando
<krabador> sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<krabador> e tanti saluti .
<chalit> krabador, yvesBsAs ,f843d0, grazie per il supporto e scusate la mia inesperienza
<f843d0> chalit: yw
<rambo> Buonasera. io qualche tempo fa col comando purge avevo per sbaglio cancellato qualcosa e il pc all'accensione si fermava al bios. ho reinstallato ubuntu 15.10 ma mi da qualche errrore di sistema che comunque non impedisce l'utiolizzo. ora vorrei installare 16.04 ma cosa posso fare per risolvere prima i problemi di sistema?
<f843d0> rambo: capisco che il Vietnam è stato duro ma... se intendi installare 16.04, perchè vorresti prima risolvere i problemi di 15.10?
<yvesBsAs> lol!
<rambo> Capisco cosa intende. ma da quel poco che ho capito qualcosa del precedente os mi ostacola il corretto funzionamento del 15, probabilmente succederà anche col 16
<rambo> dite dovrei provare a scaricarlo?
<f843d0> rambo: se ci sono problemi con il sistema attuale, la cosa migliore è operare il backup dei dati finchè il sistema lo consente e procedere ad un'installazione pulita
<krabador> rambo, fa una cosa, se fai un supporto di installazione , lo mandi in sessione di prova, fai un backup dei tuoi dati importanti, e installi 16.04 nella partzione di 15.10
<krabador> ti allinei nella prospettiva piu' efficiente possibile .
<rambo> grazie mille. quindi back up e poi come lo installo pulito? disinstallo prima tutto?
<krabador> se lo installi sulla partizione di 15.10 , è come "disistallare prima tutto"
<rambo> siete stati gentilissimi
<rambo> qui siete soliti avere pazienza estrema
<rambo> come si offrono caffè vistuali?
<rambo> virtuali intendevo
<krabador> rambo, venire a riportare qui che è andato tutto bene, è un'ottima forma di ringraziamento
<rambo> allora io domani mi immergo, se trono a galla sarete i primi a sapere
<rambo> buona serata ragazzi!
<gintoro> sera
<gintoro> ho un problema con l aggiornamento della versione 15.10 alla 16.04
<gintoro> mi scompaiono tutte le icone e le barre sul desktop
<krabador> !ripristino | gintoro
<ubot-it> gintoro: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> con il supporto di 16.04
<gintoro> non mi fa fare nessuna operazione
<gintoro> solo il tasto destro del mause
<gintoro> non mi riesce nemmeno spegnerlo
<krabador> !ripristino | gintoro
<ubot-it> gintoro: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> con il supporto di 16.04
<gintoro> con il cd
<krabador> si, cd o usb
<gintoro> capito
<gintoro> quando mi vede installazzione
<gintoro> scelgo ripristina pc
<gintoro> reinstalla versdio
<gintoro> versione
<krabador> gintoro, è spiegato correttamente tel link
<krabador> *nel
<gintoro> ok
<gintoro> perfetto
<gintoro> grazie mille
<krabador> di niente.
<gintoro> mi consigliate di usare una versione lts
<gintoro> ?
<krabador> se sei in 15.10 ti conviene fare la procedura o con 15.10 o con 16.04. 16.04 non solo è la nuova versione, ma è supportata 5 anni
<krabador> 15.10 a luglio smetterà di essere supportata
<gintoro> bene allora la scarico subito
<prestyn> ciao come posso vedere quale windows monta un pc che non parte? sono connesso in live con xubuntu..c'è qualche files specifico?
<gigirock> prestyn, in / c'e' un file che si chiama version....
<krabador> prestyn, se devi fare manutenzioen
<krabador> ad un pc windows, piuttosto  che usare un sistema che non conosci
<krabador> !windows | prestyn
<ubot-it> prestyn: per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<krabador> chiedi qui .
<prestyn> ok grazie
<Kellerman> ciao, ho un problema con una di boot con una iso che stavo personalizzando nei mac fa il boot regolare, ma nei pc mi da questo errore "(initramfs) mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed"
<Kellerman> nessuno?
#ubuntu-it 2016-06-01
<peppe1> buongiorno a tutti ho installato ubuntu 16.04 al posto di ubuntu 14.04 su un portatile acer extensa 5620z,ma non vede le reti wifi,cosa che prima funzionava .ieri dopo alcune verifiche questo canale mi suggeriva di installare un driver mancante ( sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer ) cosa che questa mattina ho fatto, ma non funzia cmq.
<ExPBoy> peppe1, hai un bottone per accendere la scheda di rete?
<peppe1> ExPBoy, no
<peppe1> c'è anche un altro problema che ho provato a risolvere cercando in rete, ma senza risultato.quando spengo il pc appare la scritta ubuntu e rimane fissa.la macchina non si spegne.
<ExPBoy> prova a leggere qui se ti può aiutare  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=529674
<peppe1> ExPBoy, grazie i comandi del link hanno risolto la scheda di rete funziona.rimane il problema dello spegnimento se hai qualche idea
<ExPBoy> uhm
<ExPBoy> peppe1, prova ad aprire un terminale e digita   sudo shutdown -h now e vedi se si spegne
<peppe1> ExPBoy, si! si è spento all'istante
<ExPBoy> bene allora adesso seguimi
<ExPBoy> peppe1, sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<ExPBoy> trova questa riga: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"     aggiungi in fondo dopo splash acpi=off
<peppe1> ExPBoy, ok
<ExPBoy> salva e chiudi l'editor
<ExPBoy> da terminale digita  sudo update-grub
<ExPBoy> poi riavvi e riprovi se si spegne normalmente
<nikko> Buongiorno a tutti, aggiornai il sistema operativo da 15.10 a 16.04 però noto che in questa versione non avvengono gli aggiornamenti automatici. Mi notifica che sono disponibili nuovi aggiornamenti ma devo ricordarmi io di farlo manualmente. Qualcuno sa spiegarmi come far aggiornare automaticamente? Grazie mille
<glpiana> nikko, nel terminale: sudo software-properties-gtk    vai nella scheda "aggiornamenti" e impostali come meglio credi
<nikko> sono impostati come scarica e aggiorna automaticamente... ma nulla
<nikko> glpiana non so proprio cosa possa essere
<peppe1_> ExPBoy, FANTASTICO!! ecco perche non cambio distribuzione,l'assistenza su questo canale è super qualificata,grazie
<ExPBoy> figurati
<glpiana> nikko, prova a impostarli diversamente. poi riapri il programma e impostali come automatici
<nikko> glpiana avevo fatto questa prova riavviando la macchina, ma non funziona. Voglio sottolineare che ho lo stesso problema anche sul mio laptop. Tu usi ubuntu 16.04 e aggiorni in automatico e funziona?
<glpiana> nikko, sì. ma sei sicuro ci siano aggiornamenti disponibili?
<ExPBoy> nikko, usi ubuntu con che interfaccia?
<nikko> unity
<nikko> si sono sicuro perchè mi notifica gli aggiornamenti e se vado in aggiornamenti dalla unity c'è qualcosa da installare
<ExPBoy> potresti mandare per cortesia la schermata "Software e aggiornamenti" ?
<ExPBoy> !image
<nikko> preciso che con le versioni precedenti non notificava gli aggiornamenti
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ExPBoy> nikko, naturalmente della scheda aggiornamenti
<nikko> https://imgur.com/VTLR2vO
<nikko> ecco
<ExPBoy> nikko, come mai hai spuntato anche la casella per aggiornamenti non supportati?
<nikko> perchè aggiorno code::blocks e java di oracle
<ExPBoy> eh se hai p
<ExPBoy> ppa forse sarà quello il problema
<nikko> quindi che cosa dovrei fare
<ExPBoy> nikko, se ti servono aggiorni manualmente
<nikko> e poi comunque
<nikko> in tutte le versioni precedenti funzionava regolarmente
<ExPBoy> nikko, non so che dirti
<nikko> questa è una LTS dovrebbe essere più stabile, ma penso che abbia qualche problema
<nikko> per esempio
<nikko> hanno rilasciato libreoffice 5.1.2.2 che non è la versione più stabile
<nikko> alcune cose proprio non le comprendo
<ExPBoy> !chat | nikko
<ubot-it> nikko: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<nikko> non mi sembra che non sia inerente a ubuntu
<nikko> perdonami
<Guest26869> ciao, ho un netbook praticamente inutilizzabile con windows 10 per la sua lentezza. Ho quindi pensato di utilizzarlo con Ubuntu nella versione LUBUNTU per avere un sistema leggero. Cosa ne pensate? Può essere indicato?
<glpiana> Guest26869, se hai almeno un giga di ram, sì. provalo comuqnue in live prima di procedere all'installazione
<creativ> Buongiorno, non so come disinstallare ubuntu 14.04 dal pc fisso visto che non ha internet. Da premettere che ho scaricato su chiavetta il 16.04 che vorrei installare. Sono un neofita, chi mi sa dare un consiglio?
<ExPBoy> creativ, non serve disinstallare
<glpiana> creativ, avvia la 16.04 e digli di installarla al posto della 14.04
<creativ> inserita la chiavetta si aprono una serie di cartelle. Quale devo aprire per installare? Lo dicevo che non ci capisco niente...
<ExPBoy> ?
<ExPBoy> creativ, come hai fatto quella chiavetta?
<creativ> formattata e caricato il programma dal sito
<ExPBoy> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<ExPBoy> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<ExPBoy> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Guest26869> OK. Sto cercando di seguire le istruzioni ed ho effettuato il download del file .iso Per utilizzarlo su chiavetta usb viene indicato di utilizzare il programma "Creatore dischi di avvio". Avendo al momento a disposizione un pc window non ho installato tale programma, qualcuno sa dirmi come fare?
<ExPBoy> !usbwin | Guest26869
<ubot-it> Guest26869: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Guest26869> Ok. ora ci provo. per il momento grazie
<Skuff> Ciao a tutti
<Skuff> c'e' qualcuno che potrebbe aiutarmi
<glpiana> !aiuto | Skuff
<ubot-it> Skuff: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Skuff> allora il flash di firefox mi si chiudeva perche' e' da aggiornare. contemporaneamente il sofware centre si apre e si chiude immediatamente. e il software updater neanche si apre
<glpiana> Skuff, in un terminale: sudo apt-get update     seguito da sudo apt-get upgrade
<glpiana> eventualmente riavvii e poi vedi come si comportano i programmi
<Skuff> mi sa che gia' l'ho fatto
<Skuff> cmq riprovo
<Skuff> Reading package lists... Done
<Skuff> Building dependency tree
<Skuff> Reading state information... Done
<Skuff> E: The package zoom needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<Skuff> intanto Ubuntu 15 has experienced a problem
<Skuff> ma non c'e' una roba tipo time viewer cosi ve la vedete voi direttamente :)
<krabador> Skuff, no
<Skuff> scherzo, ovviamente mi ringrazio moltissimo. Solo che io non sono portato per sta roba
<Skuff> *vi ringrazio
<Skuff> allora?
<Skuff> vabe
<Skuff> solito..
<Skuff> Allora , non e' succcesso niente, in realta' mi rend conto che io ho ubuntu 14.04
<glpiana> Skuff, i comandi che ti ho suggerito hanno installato/agiornato software?
<Skuff> no
<Skuff> non e' successo niente
<glpiana> Skuff, e ti han dato quell'errore sul pacchetto zoom a quanto leggo
<glpiana> Skuff, scrivi: apt-cache policy zoom
<glpiana> !paste | Skuff
<ubot-it> Skuff: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Skuff> allora forse adesso posso ripetere quei comandi
<glpiana> Skuff, scrivi al posto di usare quelli, il comando che ti ho dato ora
<glpiana> e metti su pastebin l'output che ottieni
<granma72> qualcuno sa dirmi a chi rivolgermi per evere aiuto per ubuntu touch su un meizu?
<krabador> granma72, c'è il canale internazionale , #ubuntu-touch
<Skuff> fatto
<granma72> grazie scusa non ci avevo pensato
<glpiana> Skuff, se non ci linki la  pagina non possiamo vedere nulla
<krabador> granma72, anche qui puoi rivolgerti, se presente qualcuno con quel device
<Skuff> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16887365/
<Skuff> cmq ti ringrazio moltissimo
<glpiana> Skuff, sudo apt-get purge zoom
<Skuff> te lo copio ma mi sa che e' uguale
<Skuff> Reading package lists... Done
<Skuff> Building dependency tree
<Skuff> Reading state information... Done
<Skuff> E: The package zoom needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<Skuff> Reading package lists... Done
<Skuff> Non so cosa sia successo..
<krabador> Skuff, non si possono incollare in canale troppe linee, c'è il pastebin apposta
<Skuff> ma ero convinto di aver copiato solo l'url
<Skuff> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16887392/
<krabador> adesso si .
<Skuff> voi vi starete chiedendo, ma perche' un ebete come skuff dovrebbe decidere di passare all'open source
<glpiana> Skuff, no, non ce lo chiediamo. che versione hai del sistema? 32 o 64 bit?
<krabador> no, semmai da dove hai installato quel pacchetto
<Skuff> credo 64
<Skuff> se mi spieghi come verificare lo faccio
<glpiana> Skuff, scrivi: uname -a           e copia quello che esce
<Skuff> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16887499/
<krabador> Skuff, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Skuff, uname -a | pastebinit
<glpiana> Skuff, scrivi senza improvvisare
<krabador> incolli nel terminale, premi invio
<Skuff> Allora questo e' il risultato dei primo comando pastebinit
<Skuff> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16887523/
<glpiana> Skuff, scrivi: wget https://zoom.us/client/latest/zoom_2.0.52458.0531_amd64.deb
<Skuff> aspe intanto vi copio il risultato del patebinit
<Skuff> ma in sostanza mi dice che non esiste
<Skuff> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16887562/
<glpiana> Skuff, dammi ascolto un attimo
<Skuff> ok
<glpiana> Skuff, si sta cercando di aiutarti, ma tu devi fare attenzione
<Skuff> ti giuro che ci sto provando
<glpiana> se ti si da due comandi uno in fila all'altro, non devi darli in ordine inverso
<Skuff> li ho dati nell'ordine che mi hai dato
<glpiana> quindi riproviamo, lasciando un attimo stare pastebinit
<Skuff> ok
<glpiana> Skuff, scrivi: wget https://zoom.us/client/latest/zoom_2.0.52458.0531_amd64.deb
<Skuff> intanto pero' ho messo l'ultimo comando che mi avevi dato
<ExPBoy> uhm
<krabador> se hai mandato correttamente uname -a , incolla qui la linea risultante
<glpiana> Skuff, dimmi quando termina il download del comando wget
<Skuff> allora io voglio stare attento pero' ure se mi dite cose insieme, vado in palla
<Skuff> intanto ho fatto il comando wget
<glpiana> ragionevolmente
<glpiana> Skuff, ha terminato?
<glpiana> Skuff, se ha terminato, scrivi: sudo dpkg -i zoom_2.0.52458.0531_amd64.deb
<Skuff> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16887632/
<Skuff> questo e' il risultato di wget
<glpiana> Skuff, oki, ora dai il comando che ti ho scritto
<Skuff> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16887661/
<glpiana> Skuff, ora scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<glpiana> Skuff, potrebbe non dare output
<Skuff> infatti
<glpiana> Skuff, ora scrivi: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Skuff> mi chiede se voglio continuare
<glpiana> Skuff, immagino abbia aggiornamenti da fare, per cui ti direi di farlo continuare
<Skuff> mi sa che sta facendo
<glpiana> bene. se non da errori è a posto
<Skuff> devo riavviare?
<Skuff> ha finito
<glpiana> Skuff, non so quanta roba ti ha installato. riavvia per sicurezza se ha finito
<Skuff> ok poi torno qui a dirvi com'e' andata
<Skuff> Allora, il software centre mi si apre
<Skuff> quindi in linea di massima dovrei aver risolto i miei problemi, ovviamente glpiana ti amo
<glpiana> -.-
<Skuff> pero' a questo punto visto che ci sono eliminere un altro problema
<Skuff> skype..
<Skuff> per settimane ho cercato di installarlo senza successo, alla fine ho iniziato a usare una versione beta web
<Skuff> come si fa?
<Skuff> ho visto che c'e' un client nel software centre
<krabador> "<Skuff> per settimane ho cercato di installarlo senza successo" ---> come?
<Skuff> prima di tutto sono idiota. seconda cosa mi sa che ho scaricato il client da internet e poi cercavo di installarlo via terminal
<Skuff> ora ho cercato nel software centre e l'ho trovato.. non so onestamente lo sto scaricando
<glpiana> Skuff, clicca qui https://www.skype.com/it/download-skype/skype-for-linux/downloading/?type=ubuntu64
<Skuff> aspetta scusami mi sa che me l'ha dato
<Skuff> si alla fine ora funziona
<Skuff> incredibile
<Skuff> grazie a tutti o
<Skuff> buona giornata
<sebida> ciao...
<sebida> dopo un riavvio e vari aggiornamenti non rieco a connettermi con ubuntu 14.04
<gigirock> sebida, connettersi cosa significa ?
<sebida> ho letto e provato tutte i downgrade delle librerie libnl-3-200=3.2.21-1
<sebida> non parte più la eternet
<gigirock> ah ecco...
<sebida> ma nn funziona
<gigirock> sebida , 6 connessa in wifi o con filo ?
<sebida> anche aggiornando il network-manager all'ultima versione
<sebida> con nulla ti scrivo da altro pc
<sebida> non ho wifi su quello
<gigirock> ok , partiamo dalla base.... sebida , i led sulla porta fisica si accendono ?
<sebida> mi tai chiedendo e il cavo o la porta di rete funzionano?
<sebida> perchè cmq si i ledo del cavo eternet sono luminosi
<gigirock> sebida, su quel pc c'e' anche windows ?
<sebida> no solo ubuntu
<gigirock> sebida, hai provato con una 'live' ?
<sebida> cioè?
<gigirock> cioe' fai una chiavetta con la versione di installazione , non installi ma 'provi' il sistema
<krabador> sebida, carica un kernel precedente, tramite la voce ,  ubuntu opzioni avanzate, di grub, in avvio
<krabador> sebida, se non hai grub in avvio, mettiti a premere shift destro ossessivamente all'accensione
<sebida> i in paato avevo la posibilità al riavvio di andare alle verioni precedenti ora no
<sebida> ok
<sebida> olo il detro?
<gigirock> sebida, non ti funziona la s
<krabador> tratotto in italiano ?
<krabador> proprio tratotto.
<sebida> ahah scusa questa tatiera non funziona
<krabador> sebida, l'importante che le s le leggi :D
<krabador> shift destro in avvio
<sebida> ok
<sebida> ora mi da un memory test
<sebida> ho riavviato
<sebida> premuto shift destro
<sebida> e mi chiede di scegliere ubuntu,
<sebida> memory test
<sebida> memory test (.....)
<sebida> che faccio
<krabador> sebida, in grub nella media ci sono
<sebida> nn perdo dati se vado a memory test..
<krabador> una voce in alto
<krabador> ubuntu opzioni avanzate
<krabador> e memory test
<sebida> eatto
<sebida> esatto
<sebida> dove vado?
<krabador> <krabador> sebida, carica un kernel precedente, tramite la voce ,  ubuntu opzioni avanzate, di grub, in avvio
<gigirock> sebida, opzioni avanzate
<sebida> ok!
<sebida> è andata
<sebida> mi  da menù ripristino
<sebida> resume
<sebida> clean
<sebida> ecc ecc
<sebida> ??
<gigirock> sebida, ma non puoi scegliere di caricare un kernel precedente ?
<krabador> sebida, "ecc ecc"
<krabador> se il sistema lo usi da un po', e l'hai aggiornato
<krabador> hai una lista di kernel precedenti
<sebida> si
<sebida> ma nn so che ha fatto
<krabador> http://s107.photobucket.com/user/mirandasnyder/media/20140317_105035.jpg.html
<krabador> tipo cosi'
<krabador> sebida, non fa niente da solo , un pc, nella media
<sebida> ahahaaahahahahah
<sebida> lo so
<krabador> sebida, ce la fai a caricare , non recovery mode, una versione precedente dell'ultimo kernel installato, che trovi in quella lista ?
<sebida> ma ho premuto recovery mode
<sebida> nn dovevo..
<krabador> sebida, sei entrato qui per avere assistenza, o per fare come ti pare ?
<sebida> certo per assistenza
<sebida> sono femmina
<sebida> ora sto riavviando
<gigirock> si era capito
<sebida> scusa
<sebida> non funziona più la storia dello shift destro..
<sebida> ok
<sebida> fatto
<sebida> ora sono nel grub
<sebida> aiuto..
<sebida> clicco versione precedente?
<krabador> esatto
<sebida> ok
<krabador> la non recovery
<krabador> di una versione precedente
<sebida> si !
<sebida> dovrebbe connettersi?
<krabador> questo devi dircelo tu
<sebida> si glielo dico ma non lo fa
<krabador> è un'operazione per avere elementi riguardo al problema che hai
<sebida> vado ad una verisone ancora precedente?
<sebida> scusa manon dovrei avere i file che ho creato stamattina?
<sebida> giusto'
<sebida> ?
<krabador> sebida, puoi per favore, riportare qual'è l'ultimo kernel installato nel sistema, e quale hai caricato per provare?
<sebida> ok
<sebida> ultimo Linux 4.2.0-36
<sebida> poi ho: Linux 4.2.0.35
<sebida> 4.2.0.34
<sebida> basta
<sebida> al 35 non si connetteva
<sebida> provo il 34?
<krabador> sebida, prova
<sebida> ok
<sebida> nulla
<sebida> non si connette
<sebida> che posso fare?
<sebida> non ho altri kernel
<sebida> nel grub almeno
<sebida> krabador, perchè non mi rispondi?
<annix71> ho installato ubuntu 16.04sul aspire acer 3000 ma le icone e la barra sono gigantesche non riesco a modificarle in nessun modo
<Frankie1962> Salve a tutti. Ho un pc con kubuntu 14.04 64bit installato, e vorrei aggiornare alla 16.04. Ho trovato in rete procedure in grafica che si applicano ad ubuntu. Esiste una procedura pure per kubuntu ?
<krabador> Frankie1962, la procedura è la stessa
<krabador> Frankie1962, ma se il sistema l'hai usato molto,e considerando che kde passerebbe da versione 4 a versione 5 , ti sconsiglio la procedura di aggiornamento , in virtu' di una installazione pulita
<Frankie1962> non l'ho usato moltissimo , potrei provare l'aggiornamento
<Frankie1962> Potrei usare da terminale "sudo do-release-upgrade -d" ?
<krabador> Frankie1962, se nel poco che l'hai usato, ci sono customizzazioni e ppa, ti metti nella percentuale di possibilità di fallimento
<shimizu> Ho un problema con la connessionw wifi avendo installato xubuntu su un netbook packard bell, qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<Frankie1962> in effetti ci sono applicazioni compilate da sorgente
<krabador> inoltre la procedura di aggiornamento , tra scarico pachetti ed installazione degli stessi, dura praticamente il doppio , se non di piu', di una installazione pulita, che , se effettuata con la modalità ripristino, non cancella comunque, i dati degli utenti
<Frankie1962> Ok grazie
<krabador> Frankie1962, diciamo che non insisterei :D
<krabador> shimizu, sei connesso qui con quel pc?
<shimizu> no, sono da cellulare
<krabador> shimizu, connettiti qui da li , tramite cavo lan, in modo da poter affrontare il problema.
<shimizu> con quel pc non riesco a connettermi, mi da le connessioni disponibili, mi chiede la password e, una volta inserita non accade nulla, continua a essere disconnesso
<shimizu> ora provo
<Shimi> @krabador eccomi, sono connesso dal pc col cavo
<Shimi> ciao a tutti, non riesco a usare il wifi su un netbook packard bell su cui ho appena installato xubuntu, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<krabador> sei entrato , scappato
<krabador> e rietrato
<krabador> visto che ci sei, apri il terminale, copia   sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> incolli li', premi invio
<Shimi> ok
<krabador> una volta fatto, fai la stessa cosa con sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<Shimi> fatte tutte e due
<krabador> il secondo ha fatto un link
<krabador> incollalo qui
<Shimi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16893786/
<Shimi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16893786/
<Shimi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16893786/
<Shimi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16893786/
<krabador> Shimi, una volta sola...
<krabador> :D
<Shimi> scusa la quadrupla copia :D
<krabador> hai 2 wireless
<krabador> quale usi ?
<Shimi> telecom 57438076
<krabador> Shimi, eeeeh, non la rete :D
<krabador> la scheda
<Shimi> avevo il 50% di sbagliare
<Shimi> :D
<Shimi> non ne ho idea allora
<krabador> Shimi, lspci -nn -d 14e4:
<krabador> ops
<krabador> scura
<krabador> lspci -nn -d 14e4: | pastebinit
<krabador> stessa cosa che hai fatto prima
<Shimi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16893937/
<krabador> Shimi, dpkg -l | grep bcmwl-kernel-source | pastebinit
<krabador> Shimi, xubuntu 16.04 ?
<Shimi> penso di si
<Shimi> l'ho scaricato due giorni fa
<Shimi> l'ultimocomando che mi hai dato da questo risukltato "You are trying to send an empty document, exiting."
<krabador> Shimi, lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<Shimi> No LSB modules are available.
<Shimi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16894156/
<krabador> ok Shimi Description:	Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<krabador> xubuntu 16.04
<Shimi> lo butto? provo a smadonnare?
<stilla> Ciao, è capitato a qualcuno che il pc con ubuntu 14.04 non si connette piu a internet ne wifi ne cavo? mi dice: I SERVIZI DI RETE DI SISTEMA NON SONO COMPATIBILI CON QUESTA VERSIONE
<krabador> allora Shimi , la scheda in tuo possesso ha un noto problema con la banda wireless a 5ghz
<Shimi> quindi krabador mi confermi che è il caso di chiamare in causa il signore ed arrendermi?
<krabador> se la rete è impostata in quel modo, vai incontro a questo problema
<krabador> no, imposti la rete a 2.4ghz
<Shimi> perdona l'ignoranza, how?
<krabador> Shimi, lsmod | grep brcmsmac | pastebinit
<krabador> cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf | pastebint
<krabador> cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf | pastebinit
<krabador> quest'ultimo, non il penultimo, a cui manca una i
<Shimi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16894470/
<Shimi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16894488/
<krabador> Shimi, echo "blacklist b43" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<krabador> echo "blacklist wl" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<krabador> sudo modprobe -r b43 wl brcmsmac
<krabador> sudo modprobe brcmsmac
<krabador> prova a vedere, dopo quest'ultimo ,se funziona
<Shimi> modprobe: FATAL: Module wl not found.
<Shimi> sul terzo comando mi da questo però
<krabador> ok
<krabador> era superfluo, non era caricato
<krabador> sudo modprobe -r b43 brcmsmac
<Shimi> sull'ultimo comando non da nulla invece
<krabador> ehm
<krabador> rimanda questo
<krabador> e poi rimanda sudo modprobe brcmsmac
<Shimi> idem
<krabador> Shimi, ....
<krabador> mi interessa sudo modprobe -r b43 brcmsmac
<krabador> modprobe carica moduli, se avviene correttamente non da output
<Shimi> ok, allora è avvenuto correttamente perchè di output non c'è ombra :D
<krabador> si, ma...
<krabador> sudo modprobe -r b43 brcmsmac
<krabador> che cosa ti ha detto ?
<Shimi> niente
<Shimi> non da nulla
<krabador> lo hai appena rimandato ?
<Shimi> si
<krabador> allora serve rimandare sudo modprobe brcmsmac
<krabador> una volta mandato, prova a vedere come va il wireless
<Shimi> provo a connettere in wireless, metto la password
<Shimi> negativo krabador, nessuna risposta
<krabador> Shimi, riavvia
<Shimi> ok
<Shimi> krabador nieente, non va, non da segni di vita
<krabador> Shimi, controlla nelle impostazioni del router, che la modalità della rete wireless non sia 5ghz
<krabador> Shimi, e nel frattempo mandami lsmod | grep brcmsmac | pastebinit
<krabador> e sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<Shimi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16895097/
<Shimi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16895132/
<Shimi> il modem ha entrambe le connessioni, sia 2.4 sia a 5
<krabador> imposta 2.4
<krabador> in via esclusiva
<krabador> una volta impostato, il modem va riavviato
<krabador> una volta impostato e salvato le impostazioni
<Shimi> non ho idea di come si faccia, non trovo l'opzione per farlo
<krabador> Shimi, hai modem in comodato telecom?
<Shimi> si, e comunque non potrei riavviarlo ora quindi amen, almeno so il problema e poi piu avanti vedro di risolverlo
<Shimi> ti ringrazio molto dell'aiuto, sei stato gentilissimo
<krabador> Shimi, figurati , per qualsiasi cosa sul sistema, torna pure qui
<Shimi> grazie ancora, ciao!
<krabador> ciao
<RickyRicky> salve ^^
<krabador> !ciao | RickyRicky
<ubot-it> RickyRicky: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<RickyRicky> non so se sono nel posto giusto, ma ho problemi con la installazione di ubuntu 16.04
<krabador> chiedi , RickyRicky
<RickyRicky> in pratica quando cerco di fare partire la installazione di ubuntu da una chiavetta usb questa per un po'lampeggia e poi rimane lo schermo nero
<krabador> cosa hai usato per fare la pendrive ?
<RickyRicky> unetbootin
<krabador> !usbwin | RickyRicky
<ubot-it> RickyRicky: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> formatta, ed usa questo
<krabador> non prima di controllare md5 della iso scaricata
<krabador> !md5 | RickyRicky
<ubot-it> RickyRicky: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/MD5SUMS
<krabador> così,
<RickyRicky> in realtà ogni tanto la chiavetta parte
<RickyRicky> tipo ora
<krabador> allora, confessa tutti i segreti, prima di continuare ;)
<RickyRicky> però poi si blocca... sembra essere totalmente randomico
<RickyRicky> faceva la stessa cosa con debian
<krabador> su quanti pc ?
<RickyRicky> sempre su questo portatile
<RickyRicky> asus 1225c
<krabador> che monta quale cpu, ram e scheda video ?
<RickyRicky> era uno di quelli che asus vendeva con ubuntu preinstallato
<krabador> si
<RickyRicky> l'installer è partito
<RickyRicky> proviamo ad andare avanti
<RickyRicky> se non faccio nulla per un porsi blocca, come se andasse in stand by la chiavetta
<RickyRicky> per un po'
<krabador> RickyRicky, fa una cosa, riavvia
<RickyRicky> fatto
<krabador> rifà comunque la pendrive, con il software indicato in quanto unetbootin è una bella fonte di problemi
<krabador> tra cui non consentire modalità custmo di avvio di ubuntu
<krabador> tra le quali sarebbe utile provarne adesso qualcuna, per esorcizzare  il problema hardware, o di pendrive, o di iso, o di bug di 16.04 con tale hardware
<RickyRicky> ok
<RickyRicky> in ogni caso per quando avrò fatto la installazione mi consigli di cifrare il disco o questa opzione potrebbe inficiare molto sulle performance?
<krabador> no
<krabador> lascia stare la cifratura, se non sei concretamente preparato a manutenerla.
<RickyRicky> ok ^^
<krabador> chiaramente libero di spararti su un piede.
<RickyRicky> severo, ma giusto
<RickyRicky> devo cambiare postazione, quando rientro puoi rimandarmi il link? sono da mac e vado alla macchina con windows
<krabador> tombola
<krabador> hai qualche amiga da qualche parte?
<RickyRicky> no, però ho un apple IIe
<krabador> ottimo
<RickyRicky> xD
<RickyRicky> Ci sono
<krabador> !usbwin | RickyRicky
<ubot-it> RickyRicky: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> !md5 | RickyRicky
<ubot-it> RickyRicky: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/MD5SUMS
<RickyRicky> grazie
<RickyRicky> il link che hai mandato fa riferimento a universal usb installer ma la guida usa rufus
<RickyRicky> uso il primo programma?
<krabador> RickyRicky, allora, usa il primo programma, dopo formattazione
<RickyRicky> ok
<RickyRicky> ho verificato l'uguaglianza del' md5
<RickyRicky> sto procedendo a creare la chiavetta con il programma consigliatomi
<krabador> bene
<krabador> hai formattato?
<RickyRicky> yes
<RickyRicky> per sicurezza ho detto di farlo anche al programma
<krabador> cosa ha fatto la procedura di root che hai provato a fare ?
<krabador> RickyRicky, ignora il messaggio
<RickyRicky> ok
<RickyRicky> chiave creata, inserisco e provo il boot
<krabador> RickyRicky, http://i.stack.imgur.com/GtEi5.png
<krabador> se hai questa
<krabador> in avvio, premi immediatamente un tasto qualsiasi, premi poi f2 , selezioni italiano, premi poi f6 , selezioni nomodeset, seleziona poi la prima voce del menu dall'alto
<RickyRicky> no, si è avviata mostrandomi il menu, ho cliccato installa ubuntu e poi dopo un po' che caricava con la scritta ubuntu si è freezato di nuovo
<logiko> Aiuto...non ho piu internet ne wifi ne cavo. Bolletta pagata
<krabador> logiko, beh, rilevalo al provider
<krabador> magari ti scontano qualcosa
<logiko> no no, con 14.04 all'improvviso
<krabador> e dopo cosa, di grazia ?
<RickyRicky> comunque se può aiutare all'avvio compare: gpu power management timed out e poi trying to get vblank count for disabled pipe
<RickyRicky> però non credo che c'entri perché per esempio ora si è bloccato qua ma prima andava avanti
<krabador> RickyRicky, hai fatto quanto ti ho detto ?
<RickyRicky> si
<RickyRicky> controllato md5, fatta la chiavetta col tuo programma e bootato
<logiko> servizi di rete non compatibili con questa versione, ma solo a me succede?
<RickyRicky> però la immagine che dicevi tu non mi compariva
<krabador> RickyRicky, rifà la stessa cosa, ma dopo aver selezionato nomodeset, apparirà in basso una linea, a cui cancelli quiet splash
<RickyRicky> al reboot ora sembra essere partito, incrocio le dita e se non va di nuovo faccio come dici
<logiko> boh...fino a ieri tutto bene oggi niente internet
<krabador> logiko, sudo lshw -C network , da quella macchina
<RickyRicky> sembrava che l'installazione fosse partita dopo che ho creato il nome utente
<krabador> !pastebin | logiko
<ubot-it> logiko: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> logiko, fa un pastebin di questo , in qualche modo
<RickyRicky> ma ora dopo che la copia dei file era partita si è impallinato
<RickyRicky> il mouse non si muove
<logiko> ok ci provo grazie
<krabador> RickyRicky, scarica 14.04.4 , fa pendrive, fa partire
<RickyRicky> ok
<RickyRicky> come mai proprio quella?
<giordano> salve, provo a lanciare endless sky ma dice di installate opengl 3 o superiore, cosa devo fare? grazie
<justdoit> ciao a tutti
<justdoit> sul mio iubuntu ho un problema
<krabador> !chat | giordano
<ubot-it> giordano: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<justdoit> in uno degli utenti che ho creato non permette di copiare file sul desktop
<krabador> "<justdoit> in uno degli utenti che ho creato" ---> come ?
<justdoit> su ubuntu ho creato più utenti
<justdoit> che possono accedere al sistema
<justdoit> non sono l'unico che lo usa
<krabador> justdoit, fa caso meglio alla domanda...
<justdoit> ok
<justdoit> diverse persone usano il pc tra cui io
<krabador> stai continuando a sbagliare la risposta
<justdoit> ognuna ha un proprio log-in
<justdoit> in una utenza non si riesce a copiare nessun file sul desktop
<krabador> pero' sei coerente in maniera invidiabile
<gringowild> ciao scusate volevo un consiglio
<gringowild> ho aperto anche un topic
<krabador> beh, questo non è il forum
<krabador> e non c'entra niente con esso
<gringowild> ho un pc vecchio, qualcuno sa consigliarmi se usare xubuntu o lubuntu?
<Mr_Pan> gringowild, definisci vecchio ... e dacci qualche info sulle caratteristiche
<gringowild> non trovo info che mi permettano di confrontarli
<krabador> gringowild, per avere una risposta il piu' chiara possibile
<gringowild> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=67&t=611701&p=4887524#p4887524
<krabador> devi elencare le caratteristiche della macchina
<gringowild> so che non c'entra il forum
<gringowild> ma ci sono le caratteristiche
<gringowild> di lshw
<krabador> gringowild, aaah, ti pesava riscriverle ... :D
<gringowild> pensavo si impaginassero male ^^
<gringowild> l'ho fatto per voi <3
<krabador> gringowild, lubuntu senza discutere
<gringowild> è più leggero?
<krabador> è la derivata ubuntu piu' leggera
<gringowild> ottimo, grazie mille
<krabador> toglimi una curiosità
<gringowild> si
<krabador> hai bisogno di una percentuale di maggioranza di pareri espressi, tra forum ed altre risorse web ? :D
<gringowild> nel senso che vuoi sapere perchè chiedo da più parti?
<krabador> gringowild, puoi , con un supporto usb, provare tutte le derivate che ti pare, in sessione live, in modo da scegliere in base alla tua percezione prestazionale, la derivata che fa piu' al caso tuo
<gringowild> è un test piuttosto veritiero?
<gringowild> o risente molto di altri fattori diversi dall'istallazione?
<gringowild> tendenzialmente...
<krabador> gringowild, prestazionalmente è estremamente dimostrativo
<gringowild> ottimo
<gringowild> grazie davvero
<RickyRicky> qua continua a piantarsi randomicamente
<RickyRicky> un mio amico consigliava un test alla ram con memtest
<krabador> RickyRicky, aspettta con l'amico
<RickyRicky> ok
<krabador> RickyRicky, hai scaricato fatto pendrive con 14.04.4?
<RickyRicky> sta scaricando
<RickyRicky> finisce fra 7 min
<krabador> e allora non sei nella condizione di trarre conclusioni.
<RickyRicky> leggevo di un utente sul forum con un problema pressochè uguale
<krabador> ok, ma queste cose vanno per gradi, se poi vuoi accumulare il piu' alto numero di supposizioni , fa pure.
<RickyRicky> più che altro è che lo fa pure con debian
<RickyRicky> quindi non solo con questa versione di ubuntu
<justdoit> eccomi
<justdoit> allora ricomincio
<f843d0> lol
<krabador> nono justdoit
<justdoit> non resco a copiare i file sul desktop
<justdoit> mi dice permesso negato
<krabador> limitati solo a rispondere all'unica domanda rivoltati
<krabador> da quando sei entrato qui dentro
<justdoit> cioè?
<krabador> ah giusto
<justdoit> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> in #ubuntu-it-chat te n'è stata fatta un'altra
<krabador> per quella rispondi li
<krabador> justdoit, qui dentro , ti è stato chiesto <krabador> "<justdoit> in uno degli utenti che ho creato" ---> come ?
<krabador> rispondi pure.
<justdoit> non ho capito la domanda
<justdoit> e pensavo di averti già risposto
<RickyRicky> ti ha chiesto come hai creato l'utente ;)
<Mr_Pan> justdoit, come hai fatto per creare i nuovi utenti  ?
<krabador> justdoit, hai solo continuato a descrivere il problema
<justdoit> su ubuntu?
<krabador> ma non hai mai risposto su come hai fatto a creare nuovi utenti
<krabador> justdoit, sono sufficienti 3 spiegazioni ?
<Mr_Pan> justdoit, nooo su windows 10 ... dai su  ...
<justdoit> Impostazioni di sistema>Acccount utente
<justdoit> mi sembra banale
<justdoit> non capisco cosa centri
<krabador> justdoit, per chi non ha la palla di vetro non è molto facile
<krabador> justdoit, fa una cosa, torna quando hai riflettuto a riguardo, dell'espressione "fornire dettagli sulla condizione tecnica del sistema che presenta un problema, con retrospettiva delle operazioni fatte"
<f843d0> justdoit: sai che ci sono anche i comandi da terminale vero? Con un sacco di belle flag... Chi può sapere a priori che strada hai seguito per operare la modifica?
<krabador> justdoit, non sto scherzando .
<RickyRicky> dai dai ragazzi stiamo calmi :D
<justdoit> -_-
<RickyRicky> comunque sto creando la pendrive
<RickyRicky> con il 14.04.4
<krabador> RickyRicky, segnala su cosa fa in sessione di prova.
<RickyRicky> ok, lo avvio in live quindi?
<justdoit> -_- (sono in una fase ZEN)
<krabador> justdoit, è preferibile la fase in cui si rispettano le linee guida del canale di supporto
<justdoit> http://prntscr.com/bb3y21
<krabador> justdoit, che visto che frequenti da circa 3 anni. ..
<RickyRicky> @krabador
<krabador> <krabador> RickyRicky, segnala su cosa fa in sessione di prova.
<RickyRicky> scusa, avevo fatto un test... ho letto :D
<justdoit> a dire il vero da 9 prima avevo un'altro nickname
<justdoit> dal 2007-2008
<RickyRicky> posso chiedere una ulteriore cosa?
<krabador> RickyRicky, chiedi
<krabador> justdoit, quindi hai i requisiti per il ban
<RickyRicky> la precedente installazione di debian mi ha lasciato nel bios l'opzione per bootare il sistema
<RickyRicky> che permane benchè l'hd sia stato pulito con dban
<krabador> RickyRicky, quanti sistemi devono esserci su questo pc ?
<RickyRicky> e è visibile anche se disabilito le interfacce ide
<RickyRicky> al momento nessuno visto che è pulito
<RickyRicky> ma in futuro ci dovrà essere solo ubuntu
<justdoit> ok sto per arrivera alla piena fase della bestemmia e prima di lanciarla chiudo e vado a cena ne riparleremo in un altro momento se volete bannarmi fate pure!!!!!! come se nessuno qui non ha mai cambiato un nick una sola volta!!!!!!!
<f843d0> RickyRicky: cosa intendi con "debian mi ha lasciato nel bios l'opzione per bootare il sistema"... GRUB? Un BootLoader?
<krabador> RickyRicky, se in bios hai una voce a nome di un sistema, sei in uefi mode. Dopo una qualsiasi installazione verrà rieseguita anche l'installazione del boot loader
<krabador> che sostituirà la voce esistente.
<RickyRicky> quindi quella voce verrà sostituita con "ubuntu"?
<krabador> si
<RickyRicky> chiarissimo grazie ^^
<f843d0> (se installato per bene, si intende)
<RickyRicky> ed è normale che rimanga anche dopo aver formattato l'hd?
<krabador> RickyRicky, sei nella possibilità di installare il sistema in secure boot disattivato e non andare incontro a niente del genere
<krabador> RickyRicky, le voci di uefi non c'entrano nulla col disco
<krabador> nel senso, con la parte del disco in cui si installa il sistema
<RickyRicky> comunque ho fatto per avviare in modalità live e si inchioda anche la 14.04
<krabador> in quando sono voci che il sistema rileva , dalla partizione EFI
<krabador> RickyRicky, allora sei nell'ottica di avere buone possibilità che il problema sia hardware
<krabador> tra ram/chipset
<RickyRicky> che fortuna
<RickyRicky> xD
<krabador> RickyRicky, prova prima nomodeset
<krabador> come opzione di boot
<RickyRicky> non ho capito come arrivarsi
<RickyRicky> arrivarci
<krabador> RickyRicky, perfettamente nello stesso modo che ti è stato detto prima
<RickyRicky> premo un tasto qualsiasi e poi f2
<krabador> quello per la lingua
<krabador> RickyRicky, ma prima hai mai mandato con nomodeset o no  ?
<RickyRicky> no, non so cosa sia nomodeset
<RickyRicky> mi sa che mi sto perdendo :(
<krabador> allora quanto hai detto di averlo fatto , cosa hai fatto ?
<RickyRicky> hem non lo so, io avevo detto che a me lo screen che hai mandato tu non compariva
<RickyRicky> forse c'è stato un fraintendimento
<krabador> <krabador> RickyRicky, hai fatto quanto ti ho detto ?  <RickyRicky> si
<RickyRicky> ah pensavo che ti riferissi alla creazione della chiavetta
<krabador> RickyRicky, per 3 volte, pensavi che fosse una cosa della creazione della chiavetta....
<krabador> RickyRicky, se appare la schermata che ti ho postato, va premuto un tasto, poi f2 per la lingua, poi f6 per nomodeset
<RickyRicky> però a me quella schermata non compare
<krabador> altrimenti , segnala che tipo di menu hai al boot
<krabador> leggi per favore
<krabador> cosi' "evitiamo fraintendimenti" ;C
<krabador> ;)
<krabador> in base al menu che hai , opzione corrispondente per nomodeset.
<RickyRicky> al boot ho le seguenti opzioni: try ubuntu before installing, install ubuntu, oem install e check disc for defects
<krabador> RickyRicky, http://i.stack.imgur.com/rL6Jh.jpg
<krabador> cosi' ?
<RickyRicky> si, uguale
<krabador> te possino...
<krabador> :D
<krabador> allora
<RickyRicky> differisce solo la versione di grub
<krabador> in corrispondenza della prima linea, premi il tasto "e"
<RickyRicky> try ubuntu quindi?
<krabador> ti posizioni col cursore a fianco a quiet splash
<RickyRicky> ok
<krabador> cancelli entrambe le parole
<krabador> scrivi nomodeset
<krabador> assicurandoti che tra la parola precedente e successiva ci sia uno spazio
<krabador> premi f10
<RickyRicky> fatto
<krabador> vedi cosa fa.
<RickyRicky> ok, ti aggiorno
<RickyRicky> tante scritte
<RickyRicky> al momento ferme
<RickyRicky> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio ho trovato questa guida
<RickyRicky> e notavo che c'è una impostazione per il risparmio energetico
<krabador> che è quello che ti serve
<krabador> se hai la schermata di cui ti parlavo
<RickyRicky> ora, sono poco più di uno che smanetta però forse è li il problema
<krabador> non è il tuo caso, in presenza di uefi
<RickyRicky> ah ok
<krabador> RickyRicky, acpi, con tutto il rispetto
<krabador> era la prova successiva a nomodeset
<RickyRicky> comunque è di nuovo impallato
<RickyRicky> proviamo quello quindi?
<krabador> e i parametri sono piu' di quanti non siano specificati in guida
<krabador> RickyRicky, nomodeset acpi=off , previo controllo dell'opzione in bios
<RickyRicky> ok, mi dici tu cosa devo controllare?
<RickyRicky> però c'è un altro problema... il layout della tastiera è inglese quindi non so dove sia l' =
<krabador> voci riguardandi acpi, e come sono settate
<krabador> RickyRicky, praticamente prima non hai mai premuto f2, per cambiare la lingua ... ;)
<krabador> siamo andati avanti senza aver fatto niente di quanto servisse inizialmente ...
<RickyRicky> già, prima che compaia questa schermata quindi?
<RickyRicky> visto che tanto devo riavviare controllo se nel bios c'è qualcosa che riguardi l'acpi
<krabador> = è a fianco al backspace
<RickyRicky> vado a cena, torno più tardi se ci sei ancora ;)
<RickyRicky> intanto grazie
<krabador> di niente
<ivanov1> Buona a tutti ho un problemino con virtualbox sono con Ubuntu ho scaricato ieri win7 ma non mi riconosce USB ho scaricato Extencion pack ma non va perche ?
<giant> ciao, ho installato cairo dock ma da qui non mi funziona il tasto "termina sessione", c'è un altro modo per cambiare sessione?
<krabador> ivanov1, consulta la documentazione virtualbox
<ivanov1> gia fatto
<krabador> ivanov1, qui dentro non ci si occupa di virtualbox, ma del sistema ubuntu reale, e problematiche connesse ad esso
<krabador> !chat | ivanov1
<ubot-it> ivanov1: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> ivanov1, virtualbox ha anche un canale irc, a cui accedi con /join #vbox
<ivanov1> oki scusa
<ivanov1> Buona a tutti ho un problemino con virtualbox sono con Ubuntu ho scaricato ieri win7 ma non mi riconosce USB ho scaricato Extencion pack ma non va perche ?
<krabador> ivanov1, ancora ? :D
<krabador> Mazzzzinga, cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<krabador> Mazzzzinga, ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<krabador> Mazzzzinga, ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit
<krabador> Mazzzzinga, incolla qui , tutti i link corretti
<RickyRicky> sono tornato
<RickyRicky> allora, ho brutte notizie
<Mazzzzinga> fatto
<RickyRicky> dopo diversi errori il tutto finisce con perf interrupt took too long
<Mazzzzinga> ttp://paste.ubuntu.com/16901479/
<Mazzzzinga> ale@ale-TravelMate-4060:~$
<Mazzzzinga> ale@ale-TravelMate-4060:~$
<Mazzzzinga> ale@ale-TravelMate-4060:~$ cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<Mazzzzinga> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16901523/
<Mazzzzinga> ale@ale-TravelMate-4060:~$  ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<krabador> "dopo diversi errori" , dopo aver fatto cosa ?
<RickyRicky> da un errore 110 relativo alle periferiche usb
<RickyRicky> per 7 volte
<krabador> dopo aver fatto cosa ?
<krabador> con che parametri hai avviato ?
<RickyRicky> nomodeset ahci=off
<krabador> acpi
<krabador> acpi=off
<RickyRicky> si scusa, quello
<krabador> RickyRicky, nomodeset acpi=force
<RickyRicky> ok
<RickyRicky> sempre sul 14.04  giusto?
<krabador> beh, le hai entrambe?
<RickyRicky> si, ho fatto una chiavetta con il 14 e una con il 16
<RickyRicky> la 14 si è avviata ora
<RickyRicky> sono nella live
<krabador> RickyRicky, prova con la 16.04
<RickyRicky> ok
<krabador> RickyRicky, solo che dovrai scriverle a mano
<krabador> tasto "e " sulla prima linea in alto di grub
<RickyRicky> anche ora le ho scritte a mano
<krabador> bene
<RickyRicky> bloccato su will now alt
<RickyRicky> forzo?
<krabador> cosa dice il messaggio ?
<RickyRicky> la chiavetta ha il led spento
<krabador> RickyRicky, spegni
<RickyRicky> ok
<krabador> stacca la pendrive
<krabador> aspetta 10 sec
<krabador> riattacca la pendrive
<krabador> riaccendi e riprova
<RickyRicky> attaccata l'altrs
<krabador> beh, non mischiamo
<krabador> :D
<Mauro-roma> Salve a tutti, ho un problema con la versione 16 di ubuntu, mi dite come posso postarvi la foto dell'errore per essere piu' preciso?
<RickyRicky> ho spento il pc e attaccata l'altra
<krabador> Mauro-roma, premi il tasto stamp
<krabador> farà uno screen
<krabador> !image | Mauro-roma
<ubot-it> Mauro-roma: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> che poi posti in uno di questi siti
<krabador> di cui incolli il link qui
<RickyRicky> krabador sono dentro
<Mauro-roma> http://imgur.com/XnPMS2J  praticamente dopo questa schermata, mi da' uno schermo viola con tante strisce verticali e si blocca il pc
<RickyRicky> entrato nella live
<RickyRicky> ora cosa faccio?
<krabador> Marco, hai pendrive, o sdcard inserite ?
<krabador> RickyRicky, live di 16.04?
<RickyRicky> yesss
<krabador> beh, puoi provare ad installare
<RickyRicky> ok
<RickyRicky> ti tengo aggiornato
<Mauro-roma> spero si legga , la foto l'ho fatta col cell
<krabador> RickyRicky, oppure , attacchi un cavo lan, o vedi se il wireless è attivo
<krabador> e puoi entrare qui da li
<RickyRicky> il cavo lan è sempre stato attaccato
<krabador> molto bene
<RickyRicky> per comodità però sto dal pc winzzoz
<krabador> allora puoi entrare qui da li
<Mauro-roma> nessuno sa' dirmi cosa fare?
<krabador> <krabador> Marco, hai pendrive, o sdcard inserite ?   Mauro-roma , era per te
<krabador> ho sbagliato nick
<Mauro-roma> a scusami tu... no solo quella dove ho messo linux
<RickyRicky> dopo aver immesso le info personali per creare l'account utente si è inchiodato... ora provo ad aspettare un po'ma non sono molto speranzoso a sto punto :/
<krabador> RickyRicky, freeze ?
<RickyRicky> come prima
<RickyRicky> mouse non si muove
<RickyRicky> e tutto inchiodato
<RickyRicky> luce chiavetta spenta e led del disco del pc spento
<gigirock_> un disastro
<krabador> RickyRicky, quante porte usb hai ?
<RickyRicky> 3
<RickyRicky> provo a cambiare anche se lo avevo già fatto con le altre chiavette
<krabador> RickyRicky, spegni, cambia porta, riprova sempre con gli stessi parametri
<krabador> RickyRicky, appena carica la live, entra qui
<RickyRicky> ok
<krabador> Mauro-roma, stai cercando di far partire usb con ubuntu 16.04, fatta come ?
<Mauro-roma> fatta con Universal UsB installer
<giant> sapete come disinstallare cairodock? ubuntu 16.04 lts
<gigirock_> giant, e come lo hai installato ?
<giant> seguendo le istruzioni del wiki
<giant> con apt url
<gigirock_> giant, allora apt remove bla bla bla
<giant> ok
<gigirock_> giant, ma hai installato un ppa ?
<giant> si
<giant> sul sito di cairo dock dice di usare questo
<gigirock_> si allora al termine di remove devi anche rimuovere il ppa
<gigirock_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/531408/remove-cairo-dock-completely giant
<krabador> Mauro-roma, allora, appena parte, seleziona l'opzione nomodeset
<krabador> Marco, che menu hai al boot della usb?
<Mauro-roma> se non ricordo male questa opzione non c'e', ora provo e ti faccio sapere, perche' il pc e' questo che sto' usando
<giant> fatto ciao
<krabador> Mauro-roma, ti indico come settarla, ma mi devi dire che menu hai all'inizio
<Mauro-roma> guarda la faccio partire e faccio una foto e la posto
<Mauro-roma> torno subito il tempo di riavviare :)
<RickyRicky> adesso è inchiodato su switched ti clocksource tsc
<benedettantonell> ciao! ho un hp pavilion x2 detachable e vorrei sapere se è compatibile con una qualche versione di Ubuntu senza avere problemi. Sapete aiutarmi?
<krabador> RickyRicky, nomodeset acpi=force noapic nolapic
<gigirock_> benedettantonell, che processore hai ?
<krabador> RickyRicky, porta pazienza
<gigirock_> benedettantonell, ma non ha hardisk quel coso ?
<RickyRicky> ah si si non è un problema
<RickyRicky> adesso scrivo quello che hai detto tu
<benedettantonell> Intel (R) Atom (TM) x5-z8300 CPU @ 1.44
<gigirock_> benedettantonell, se scarichi una iso fai una chiavetta puoi provare a vedere cosa succede, ma ha schermo touch ?
<benedettantonell> sì ha il touch
<gigirock_> benedettantonell, comincia con una versione leggera tipo lubuntu
<gigirock_> benedettantonell, hai un pc windows anche ?
<benedettantonell> no..ho quello di cui parlo e da cui ti sto scrivendo. ho windows 10
<krabador> benedettantonell, se quel device ha uefi a 32bit, c'è il problema del bootloader del supporto per eseguire l'installazione, che se non è modificato a dovere, non riesci ad installare
<gigirock_> benedettantonell, se hai una chiavetta in una mezz'ora ti togli il dubbio
<benedettantonell> ma dite di provare con l'ultimo rilascio ltd??
<benedettantonell> su chiavetta..
<krabador> benedettantonell, essendo anche l'ultima versione rilasciata in assoluto, al fine del supporto hardware , sarebbe la cosa migliore
<krabador> ma essendo appena stata rilasciata, il primo periodo, è di "assestamento " sul fronte bug
<krabador> nel momento in cui è stabile, è una release supportata 5 anni
<benedettantonell> ??
<benedettantonell> allora???panico
<krabador> nel momento in cui si assesta e diventa stabile
<benedettantonell> -_-
<krabador> benedettantonell, keep calm and try to read ;)
<RickyRicky> allora, adesso non vuole più partire
<RickyRicky> in nessuna porta
<RickyRicky> e con tutte le varie opzioni
<Mauro-roma> Krabador  http://imgur.com/Cgxz9qF questo e' il menu di avvio
<krabador> RickyRicky, allora spegni, stacca la pendrive, ed aspetta
<krabador> RickyRicky, spegnendo a caldo, è come se si "ibernasse" la pendrive
<gigirock_> benedettantonell, si e anche a 64 bit
<RickyRicky> ok
<benedettantonell> ok
<benedettantonell> grazie per ora.
<benedettantonell> vi faccio sapere come va con la pennetta usb
<krabador> Mauro-roma, in quel menu, in corrispondenza della prima linea, premi il tasto "e" , posizionati a fianco di quiet splash, scrivi nomodeset, assicurandoti che ci sia uno spazio prima e dopo, e premi f10
<Mauro-roma> ok vado a provare e ti dico :)
<Mauro-roma> eccomi, ora la live e- partita
<krabador> molto bene, alcune schede video, hanno bisogno dell'ìmpostazione generica per partire
<krabador> in sessione live
<krabador> Mauro-roma, che radeon hai  ?
<Mauro-roma> capito, ora posso installare direttamente da live?
<krabador> Mauro-roma, certo che si
<Mauro-roma> R9 370
<krabador> Mauro-roma, beh, allora è normale
<krabador> al momento
<krabador> Mauro-roma, puoi connetterti qui da li , mentre installi
<Mauro-roma> si si sta' gia' facendo
<krabador> Marco, che cpu hai =
<krabador> ?
<Mauro-roma> i5
<krabador> notebook ?
<Mauro-roma> fisso
<krabador> giocherai a doom ?
<Mauro-roma> oddio in realta' aspettavo warhammer, se mi avanza qualche soldo prendo pure doom
<krabador> Mauro-roma, è un obbligo assoluto per chiunque abbia una scheda da HD 7870 in su
<krabador> Mauro-roma, il pc è uefi enable ?
<Mauro-roma> spe che mi sa' che devo riavvia, non mi trova l'hdd dove voglio installare ubuntu :(
<Mauro-roma> si
<RickyRicky> krabador niente da fare
<Mauro-roma> torno subito riavvio :)
<RickyRicky> prov ad avviare per l'ultima volta la 14 e poi se manco a sto giro va ripulisco con dban e domani vedo cosa fare
<RickyRicky> magari riprovo con debian
<RickyRicky> più di così non mi viene in mente nient'altro
<krabador> RickyRicky, inquadra una cosa
<krabador> sei ancora in mezzo ad un percorso
<krabador> dove il fatto che sia un problema hardware, è una possibilità piu' che concreta
<RickyRicky> il 14 è partito
<RickyRicky> provo ad installare
<RickyRicky> inchiodato anche lui xD
<RickyRicky> cosa consigli?
<krabador> RickyRicky, appunto ...
<krabador> allora
<krabador> prova a far partire entrambi con secure boot disabilitato
<krabador> ma prima
<krabador> acpi=off acpi_osi=Windows pci=noacpi nomodeset
<krabador> da entrambe
<krabador> RickyRicky, è tuo questo pc ?
<RickyRicky> questo da cui ti scrivo è il fisso con windows
<RickyRicky> non so se è un caso ma dopo che il 14 è partito ora è andato anche il 16
<krabador> RickyRicky, "partito"
<krabador> lo sai che qui , è un posto in cui
<krabador> vige in maniera drasticamente perentoria
<krabador> chi come dove quando e perchè.
<RickyRicky> sto provando a fare partire di nuovo la installazione ma credo che si bloccherà di nuovo
<krabador> " <krabador> RickyRicky, è tuo questo pc ? "  ---> con tutto il rispetto , il pc win è irrilevante, a meno che tu non voglia installarci ubuntu dentro, intendo questa benedetta macchina in questione ;)
<RickyRicky> ah si, scusa avevo letto male xD
<RickyRicky> si si, è mio
<RickyRicky> comunque la copia del files sta procedendo al momento
<RickyRicky> è andata più in la di dove si era bloccata prima... sarebbe comunque carino capire il perché :/
<krabador> problemi hardware a chipset/ram , fanno questo
<krabador> non sono perfettamente sistemici
<krabador> visto che , come dire, stai parlando da prima
<krabador> ma non hai mai avuto il che di dire con quali opzioni hai fatto partire quest'ultimo boot
<RickyRicky> con quelle di prima
<krabador> conversi conversi, ma le cose importanti...
<RickyRicky> nomodeset acpi=force
<RickyRicky> non te l'ho detto perchè non ci sono state variazioni
<krabador> eh , ma io te ne ho segnalate altre
<krabador> che ti hanno visto, come hai fatto anche prima, con nomodeset, ignorarle, continuando a coversare di avviii...
<krabador> :D
<krabador> in questo caso, a parità di opzioni,e variazioni nel comportamento della macchina, focalizzi il problema hardware.
<RickyRicky> si, le altre le avevo viste ma avevo già avviato questa sessione e ho pensato che se andava male le avrei messe subito al reboot :D
<krabador> ecco
<krabador> sai come si dice di fronte ad un'atteggiamento del genere, in supporto ?
<RickyRicky> hai ragione, però avevo già avviato e ho visto il tuo messaggio tardi. Ora comunque si è bloccato nuovamente e procedo a mettere le opzioni che mi hai scritto
<krabador> RickyRicky, la ragione si da ai fessi, e la difficoltà di seguire un utente che va per i fatti suoi, è per tutti
<krabador> vai con le opzioni segnalate
<RickyRicky> leggendo più su vedo che hai scritto una cosa 1) di disabilitare il secure boot e poi 2) acpi=off acpi_osi=Windows pci=noacpi nomodeset
<krabador> secure boot, si vede successivamente
<krabador> prima prova queste opzioni
<RickyRicky> ok, faccio subito
<Mauro-roma> rieccomi !
<krabador> dal nuovo sistema ?
<Mauro-roma> sto installando ora >(
<Mauro-roma> scusa la tastiera scombinata
<Mauro-roma> ora iniziano i problemi xD
<krabador> ah prima "non mi trova l'hdd dove voglio installare ubuntu :("  ---> come stava impostato ?
<Mauro-roma> no era proprio staccato.... mi sono dimenticato di riconnettere alimentazione quando ho installato il raffreddamento a liquido...
<RickyRicky> con queste opzioni da di nuovo il problema "new higspeed device number x using ehci pci device not accepting number x, error -110
<Mauro-roma> e un vecchio hdd da 750bg sata... antico ma funziona ancora , infatti ci voglio usare ubuntu
<krabador> RickyRicky, non hai porte usb 3, vero ?
<krabador> Mauro-roma, certo , cosi' se ha problemi di settori, la colpa è di ubuntu
<Mauro-roma> no no ammazza... quello mai, so- perfettamente che il giorno che implodera sara solo per cause naturali lol
<krabador> :D
<Mauro-roma> ora pero mi da un problema... mi dice cosi Non è stato definito alcun file system di root.
<krabador> e tu che opzione di installazione gli hai dato ?
<RickyRicky> no, non ho 3.0
<krabador> RickyRicky, acpi=force acpi_osi=Windows nomodeset
<RickyRicky> aspetta un secondo
<RickyRicky> leggendo una scheda tecnica dice che ce n'è una
<Mauro-roma> su tipo di installazione ho messo "ALTRO" "e' possibile creare le partizioni o usare piu' partizioni per ubuntu"
<RickyRicky> però le mie sono tutte nere
<krabador> RickyRicky, ecco, evitala
<krabador> RickyRicky, come la morte
<RickyRicky> come faccio a capire quale è? :/
<krabador> Mauro-roma, che se vuoi usare tutto quel disco , non ti interessa creare partizioni
<krabador> RickyRicky, nel manuale
<RickyRicky> fra l'altro sul sito della asus dice che dipende dal modello se c'è o no
<krabador> RickyRicky, scoprilo
<Mauro-roma> si si voglio usarlo tutto, tanto e' gia' previsto... solo che nel pc ne ho altri 3 montati...
<RickyRicky> c'è un modo per farsi elencare le periferiche?
<krabador> Mauro-roma, dalla voce "altro" , selezioni l'unità , con la sicurezza che sia lei
<krabador> Mauro-roma, clicchi in basso su "change" , o "modifica"  se in italiano, in basso a sinistra
<krabador> imposti "usa come file system ext4 con journaling"
<krabador> punto di mount "/"
<Mauro-roma> ok parito!
<krabador> metti la spunta sulla formattazione
<Mauro-roma> *parito
<Mauro-roma> si si fatto ora sta' installando
<krabador> ebbravo Mauro-roma
<Mauro-roma> ora non mi si ripresenta il problema della sk video no?
<krabador> Mauro-roma, durante l'installazione verrà installato il driver , che per quella scheda è in ubuntu 16.04, è solo il driver opensourve
<krabador> *opensource
<krabador> se hai problemi all'avvio, c'è una modifica da fare
<Mauro-roma> ora appena finisce ti dico e vediamo :)
<cristian_c> benedettantonell: beh, installare su quel dispositivo mi sembra poco fattibile, non c'è spazio
<cristian_c> su una emmc così striminzita
<cristian_c> quantomeno ne servirebbe una da 64 Gb per la convivenza con winz
<RickyRicky> ho provato con le altre impostazioni e da lo stesso problema in tutte le porte
<RickyRicky> non sono riuscito a capire di preciso quale sia (e se ci sia) la 3.0
<krabador> e allora è tutto campato in aria
<krabador> RickyRicky, allora, disabilita secure boot, e fa partire solo con opzione nomodeset
<RickyRicky> il secure boot lo trovo nel bios, giusto?
<Mauro-roma> finito, riavvio e vediamo che succede!
<RickyRicky> non trovo nessuna impostazione a proposito del secure boot nel bios :/ siccome devo andare faccio partire memtest così domani vedo se c'è qualche problema che trova lui
<RickyRicky> intanto grazie
<mauro-roma> rieccomi!
<mauro-roma> pare tutto ok per ora :)
<krabador> molto bene
<krabador> benvenuto nella comunità ubuntu
<mauro-roma> grazie, ma sul serio... non avrei saputo come fare senza il tuo supporto :)
<krabador> mauro-roma, questo canale è qui apposta :D
<mauro-roma> e vabbe pero' non mi piace dare per scontato l'aiuto , qiundi se pure poco un ringraziamento e' dovuto ma ringraziamento di cuore
<krabador> ma figurati , ottimo che il sistema vada e lo stai usando
<krabador> per qualsiasi cosa, torna tranquillamente qui a chiedere
<krabador> mauro-roma, per 4 chiacchiere su tutto , c'è anche il canale di chat generica #ubuntu-it-chat
<mauro-roma> si si per ora sto' giusto sistemando un paio di email e ora controllo se funziona tutto :)
<krabador> mauro-roma, appena finita l'installazione, manda da terminale sudo apt-get update
<krabador> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<krabador> in modo da fare aggiornamenti , se nell'installazione non hai settato per farli durante
<mauro-roma> avevo spuntato di scaricarli mentre installava, ma sicuro se glielo faccio anche a mano male non gli fa' :)
<krabador> si, esatto
<krabador> senza problemi di sorta, ogni volta che accenderai, lui controllerà in automatico e ti chiederà con una finestra grafica di effettuarli
<krabador> ma se lo fai a mano "è piu' figo" :D
<mauro-roma> e di fatti qualcosa sta' aggiornando :)
<krabador> si, talvolta un software non aggiorna direttamente all'ultima versione, ma deve passare per un aggiornamento intermedio
<mauro-roma> una domandina magari idiota, e' possbile cambiarela veste grafica di ubuntu?
<krabador> diciamo di si, nel senso che si puo' customizzare l'ambiente grafico adottato
<krabador> e si possono installare altri ambienti grafici , cosa che , considerando che ubuntu offre derivate in base all'ambiente grafico adottato
<krabador> di base è sconsigliabile
<krabador> in quanto aggiungere piu' ambienti grafici nello stesso sistema, crea confusione con tutta una serie di impostazioni di default
<mauro-roma> capisco
<krabador> di base, se l'utente vuole usare un determinato ambiente grafico, è consigliabile che installi direttamente la derivata che usa l'ambiente in questione
<krabador> !derivate | mauro-roma
<ubot-it> mauro-roma: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<mauro-roma> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate  <--- sono sempre su ubuntu 16.04?
<krabador> si, tutte
<mauro-roma> giusto per informazione, di certo ora non cambio nulla :)
<krabador> ognuna di esse puoi provarla in live, per vedere com'è
<krabador> e dopo uno fa la sua scelta
<mauro-roma> ecco ho ridimensionato il launcher, messo un paio di applicazioni sulla barra e direi che per ora e' perfetto cosi'
<krabador> mauro-roma, in 16.04 la barra puo' essere messa sotto
<krabador> in orizzontale
<mauro-roma> mi ricinosce anche la tastierina wifi... direi ottimo
<krabador> e allora , molto bene , vol.2
<mauro-roma> per i driver video invece?
<krabador> te l'ho detto prima
<mauro-roma> a quindi niente va' bene cosi' e via
<krabador> machemmestaiappijaper ...
<krabador> :D
<mauro-roma> no no e' che so' rincoglionito io di mio.. ma e' di natura proprio xD
<krabador> :D
<krabador> le ati in ubuntu 16.04, funzionano ufficialmente tutte con il driver opensource
<krabador> che è quello che hai installato durante l'installazione
<mauro-roma> allora stiamo a cavallo !
<krabador> amd ha da un paio d'anni a questa parte iniziato una politica di sviluppo unificato del driver
<krabador> ed entro quest'anno , le prestazioni del driver si allineeranno con quello closed source
<mauro-roma> a proposito mi dicevi che posso mettere la barra sotto, come faccio? che a questo punto provo
<krabador> allora
<krabador> apri il terminale
<krabador> gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Launcher launcher-position Bottom
<krabador> invio
<mauro-roma> meglio... ^^
<mauro-roma> ovviamente anche firefox si e' aggiornato xD
<Power87c> ciao a tutti
<mauro-roma> ciao power
<Power87c> Ho un dubbio esistenziale su Ubuntu. Ho appena installato ubuntu 14.10 e non funziona nulla (non riesco nemmeno a scaricare dal software center). Prima usavo la versione12.04 e non avevo problemi (o meglio nulla che non sapessi risolvere consultando il forum). Ma ora non funziona veramente nulla.
<Power87c> E' possibile tornare alla versione precedente?
<vincenzo82> ciao a tutti il mio ubuntu non parte piu in seguio ad un aggiornamento software, quando accendo il computer si ferma ad una schermata con scritto grub>.cosa potrei fare ora sono collegato con una live
<cristian_c> Power87c: 14.10 non è più supportata
<cristian_c> Power87c: ecco perché i repo non sono più attivi
<cristian_c> Power87c: puoi usare 14.04, o meglio ancora 16.04
<cristian_c> vincenzo82: mi sembra strano l'avvio finisca in una grub shell
<cristian_c> vincenzo82: hai aggiunto ppa?
<vincenzo82> cristian_c non saprei, avevo in precedenza provato tramite live a riparare il boot xon boot repair ma senza risultato
<cristian_c> vincenzo82: e perché volevi riparare il boot?
<Power87c> ah ecco. Avevo usato il dvd con la versione più recente che avevo in casa. Però anche se ho messo la 16.04 su un dvd non mi parte l'installazione, come se il dvd fosse vuoto.
<cristian_c> Power87c: come ha fatto il dvd?
<cristian_c> *hai
<vincenzo82> cristian_c avevo gia una pendrive con l-iso per emergenza
<Power87c> Ho trascinato il file della 16.04 nella finestra del dvd -> Write to disc -> Burn as file -> Image File -> Create Image
<vincenzo82> cristian_c esiste soluzione? avevo provato a ripristinare il boot perche nel boot si blocca il sistema operativo
<cristian_c> vincenzo82: 'si blocca'?
<cristian_c> !iso | Power87c
<ubot-it> Power87c: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<vincenzo82> cristian_c si ferma
<cristian_c> Power87c: hai controllato hash md5?
<vincenzo82> cristian_c e il sistema operativo non parte
<cristian_c> vincenzo82: quindi prima dell'ultimo segnalato, avevi già problemi?
<vincenzo82> cristian_c con precedenti aggiornamenti di sistema ed il ripristino boot aveva funzionato
<cristian_c> vincenzo82: quindi l'attuale problema è sorto in seguito all'utilizzo di boot repair?
<vincenzo82> cristian_c in seguito al ripristino boot il sidtema si ferma alla scritta grub>, prima pero in seguito ad aggiornamento sistema il sistema si bloccava alla scritta ubuntu in schermata viola ma non partiva.
<cristian_c> vincenzo82: lancia boot repair o posta il log di boot repair
<cristian_c> !paste | vincenzo82
<ubot-it> vincenzo82: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<vincenzo82> cristian_c su terminale_
<cristian_c> vincenzo82: boot repair fornisce un log
<vincenzo82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16906625/
<Power87c> @ubot-it  grazie al tuo link sembra che ora l'immagine iso sia copiata in modo corretto, provo a reinstallare il sistema, grazie.
<vincenzo82> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/16906715/
<krabador> !ciao | Power87c
<ubot-it> Power87c: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<krabador> !topic  | Power87c
<ubot-it> Power87c: per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<krabador> !installazione | Power87c
<ubot-it> Power87c: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<vincenzo82> cristian_c allora? va bene_
<vincenzo82> cristian_c non ho capito bene cosa fare?
<vincenzo82> cristian_c allora?
<vincenzo82> cristian_c grazie mille
<camillasa> ciao ragazzi installato oggi xfce
<camillasa> vorrei installare ubuntu sopra, è possibile?
<cristian_c> camillasa: xfce è un desktop, ubuntu è un sistema operativo
<camillasa> scusa l'ignoranza me lo hanno fatto e me lo sono trovata cosi cosa devo fare per cambiare il desktop?
<LoZioNe> camillassa, da terminale dai sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop alla fine dell'installazzione ti slogghi dalla sessione come Utente,e riaccedi scegliendo xfce come ambiente desktop
<LoZioNe> dopodichè se va tutto su xfce puoi eliminare Unity (credo che usi quello visto che sei su Ubuntu)
<camillasa> non lo so cosa uso l'emulatore non funziona perchè non mi riconosce le uniche due password che ho inserito e io volevo ubuntu ma mi sono trovata un altro programma di linux a quanto pare, venendo da una vita di windows non ci capisco nulla
<LoZioNe> la password di sudo non la riconosce?
<camillasa> ah ok io mettevo la mia di password :D si adesso mi dice che devo essere root non me lo fa fare comunque
<cristian_c> l'emulatore?
<cristian_c> O.o
<camillasa> si
<LoZioNe> cristian_c,emulatore di terminale :P
<cristian_c> camillasa: puoi spiegare cosa stai tentando di fare?
<camillasa> voglio cambiare tutto il desktop non mi piace è squadrato
<cristian_c> camillasa: cosa intendi con il termine 'squadrato'?
<LoZioNe> secondo me intende Unity
<krabador> LoZioNe, lasciamo rispondere l'utente ?
<cristian_c> no no, meglio tirare a indovinare
<cristian_c> che si vince il premio
<cristian_c> se si azzecca la risposta
<LoZioNe> krabador,sono troppo operativo?
<LoZioNe> colpa della coca cola zero
<camillasa> sarà una delle versioni vecchie di unity probabilmente
<krabador> LoZioNe, troppo sicuramente , ma operativo decisamente no
<krabador> !chat | LoZioNe
<ubot-it> LoZioNe: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<camillasa> assomiglia a windows xp
<cristian_c> camillasa: allora non è unity
<camillasa> bè qualsiasi cosa sia come faccio a installare ubuntu?
<cristian_c> camillasa: apri un terminaoe
<krabador> camillasa, prova tutti gli ambienti grafici che ti pare, per tutto il tempo, in sessione live, con il supporto di installazione
<krabador> camillasa, ma una volta scelto,installa la derivata ubuntu, con l'ambiente grafico da te scelto
<cristian_c> camillasa: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<cristian_c> camillasa: digita questo in un terminale
<krabador> camillasa, mischiare ambienti grafici puo' creare fastidi con impostazioni varie di default
<LoZioNe> krabador,ma se installi un altro ambiente desktop da terminale,slogghi l'utente,riaccedi con l'ambiente scelto e rielimini l'ambiente grafico che non vuoi non va bene?
<krabador> LoZioNe, no.
<cristian_c> LoZioNe: pensare troppo può portare a errori irreparabili
<LoZioNe> come la perdita di capelli...
<camillasa> non litigate però, :) non me lo fa fare dice che non sono root
<cristian_c> camillasa: non serve root
<cristian_c> per lanciare
<cristian_c> echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<camillasa> impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory
<cristian_c> camillasa: hai aperto altre applicazioni?
<camillasa> si un po
<cristian_c> camillasa: quali?
<cristian_c> camillasa: manda una schermata
<cristian_c> !image | camillasa
<ubot-it> camillasa: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<camillasa> 2 TERMINALI  internet e altre
<camillasa> ok aspetta ho chiuso tutto riprovo
<camillasa> mi dice lightdm x session ma poi non fa una piega
<krabador> camillasa, premi stamp
<krabador> !image | camillasa
<ubot-it> camillasa: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> incolla qui il link , post upload
<camillasa> no vi scrivo da telefono non lo capisco
<cristian_c> a maggior ragione
<cristian_c> sarà più semplice scattare una foto allo schermo
<krabador> camillas, entra nel canale assistenza con il sistema in questione
<krabador> camillas, non funziona stamp/print
<cristian_c> e caricarla su uno dei servizi segnalati
<krabador> ?
<cristian_c> o uno di propria scelta
<camillasa> non mi fa propio fare la foto vuole il formato jpg o png
<camillasa> si domani vado di persona da qualcuno esperto vi sto facendo impazzire grazie mille comunque
<cristian_c> camillasa: ci sono ben fue modi di mandare la schermata
<cristian_c> tutti piuttosto semplici
<cristian_c> *due
<camillasa> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/Mphxkyg6TBeQ6BXuKV9n?signature=f2c76d783c1152c7955e945e2cb3e0855d06619bf4083cc24964537caff1f9dc&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0NjQ4MjU4MDZ9
<camillasa> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/NkFedLCTtCCaDo1v1bJQ?signature=856c7740a1d338227063e2456f3ceec68c8cb6a7f53cc3016cf279a1e33253bf&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0NjQ4MjYwMTF9
<camillasa> l'ho presa da internet la schermata è così
#ubuntu-it 2016-06-02
<peppe1> giorno a tutti,ho installato ubuntu 16.04 e come fatto altre volte devo installare i driver per lo scanner.I driver sono in una cartella sulla scrivania ( uld ) all'interno della quale il file di installazione per lo scanner si chiama :( install-scanner.sh )per entrare nella cartella ho digitato nel terminale : cd Scrivania/uld  poi " sudo ./install-scanner.sh  " ma mi dice comando non trovato. Dove sbaglio?
<ExPBoy> peppe1, prova senza il punto e /
<ExPBoy> (e naturalmente non usare " )
<peppe1> ExPBoy,  stesso risultato! pensa che la stessa cosa l'ho fatta su un'altro pc dove ho installato ubuntu 16.04 venti minuti or sono e tutto è andato a buon fine
<ExPBoy> peppe1, manda una schermata con ilcomando e l'errore
<ExPBoy> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<peppe1> ExPBoy, http://prntscr.com/bbbw14
<ExPBoy> peppe1,  hai digitato install.sh al posto di install-scanner.sh
<ExPBoy> logico che non va :)
<peppe1> ExPBoy, hai hai provvedo subito
<ExPBoy> eh
<peppe1> ExPBoy, http://prntscr.com/bbby5o
<ExPBoy> peppe1, digita ls e vedi se quel file esiste
<peppe1> ExPBoy, http://prntscr.com/bbbyzf
<ExPBoy> uhm ultimo tentativo non usare sudo
<ExPBoy> digita semplicemente  install-scanner.sh
<ExPBoy> e vediamo che capita
<peppe1> ExPBoy, stesso risultato
<ExPBoy> peppe1, non so dirti altro
<peppe1> ExPBoy, ok grazie comunque. provo a spegnere e riaccendere non si sa mai.
<ExPBoy> prova ./install-scanner.sh
<ExPBoy> poi chiama un prete :P
<ExPBoy> vado ciao
<peppe1> ExPBoy, ok con l'acqua santa però
<studio-user243> buongiorno ho apeena installato ubuntu studio dove trovo tutorial per capire come funziona?
<chicca> Ciao a tutti, ma come si fa ad ottenere un dvd per installare ubuntu?
<Sparviero> Ciao, analfabeta di Ubunto, vorrei cancellare partizioni hard disk ide, ho installato versione 16.04 lts, Gparted mostra il disco
<Sparviero> ma non so come fare per i comandi da selezionare quindi eseguire!
<chicca> grazie per l'analfabeta... ma mi pare che siamo in due!
<squizzolo> Salve. Ho scaricato degli archivi protetti da password.  Accedo ma quando vado ad estrarre mi dice che la password non è corretta ed estrae solo parte del contenuto
<Carlin0> !chat | squizzolo
<ubot-it> squizzolo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<squizzolo> Penso sia un errore del sistema.. Ma ok
<RickyRicky> Salve a tutti
<RickyRicky> Ciao krabador, sono tornato a farti dannare xD
<RickyRicky> Come ti avevo accennato ieri sera questa notte ho avviato un test sulla hw con memtest86+ che dopo 18 ore non ha individuato errori
<RickyRicky> c'è nessuno? :D
<RickyRicky> (per errore ho spento il pc e non so se qualcuno mi ha risposto)
<vascop> salve buonasera vorrei collegare il mio samsung al net book tramitr wifi
<vascop> uso xubuntu
<gigirock> vascop, che vuol dire ?
<vascop> dovrei collegarmi alla mia tv samsung tramite modem
<gigirock> vascop, ancora non ci siamo vuoi collegare la tv al mondo esterno o al tuo pc ?
<vascop> al mio pc
<vascop> con winzoz usavo allshare
<molly06> buonarera,
<molly06> ho scaricato ubuntu in archivio.rar
<molly06> ma ora non so come continuare
<guillelm> perché non in file iso?
<krabador> molly06, non è un rar
<krabador> !iso | molly06
<ubot-it> molly06: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<guillelm> molly06, vuoi installare ubuntu? e che distro è?
<krabador> !usbwin | molly06
<ubot-it> molly06: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<vasco__> salve vorrei collegare la mia tv al netbook xubuntu tramite moddem wi/fi
<krabador> vasco__, tra un po' esci , rientri, e richiederai la stessa cosa ?
<vasco__> no scusate adesso sono entrato dall canale IRC del SO
<RickyRicky> krabador come facciamo per isolare il problema?
<guillelm> vasco__, ti ci vuole qualche applicazione con la tecnologia dlna
<guillelm> così i due soggetti pc e tv dialogano
<vasco__> si e quale applicazione mi consigliate_
<krabador> vasco__, cosa ha , il tv, per la condivisione contenuti ?
<vasco__> la tv si collega al modem
<krabador> in base a quello, devi impostare nel sistema qualcosa di compatibile con tale tecnologia
<krabador> vasco__, rispondi, e non girare intorno
<vasco__> samsung smart view
<vasco__> krabador, scusami ma non so con questo so se si puo fare
<krabador> vasco__, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Dlna
<vasco__> krabador, grazie
<RickyRicky> vabbè, a sto punto proverò a chiedere sul forum. Grazie comunque krabador
<krabador> RickyRicky, hai un problema hardware
<krabador> è inutile girarci intorno
<krabador> tra l'altro con te, che tendi ad andare per i fatti tuoi, per dire un ora dopo che non hai fatto come indicato, nel frattempo che ti si indica di tutto
<gargamella> ciao ragazzi
<akis24> !ciao | gargamella
<ubot-it> gargamella: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<gargamella> vi posso chiedere una mano? ho già girato un po sul forum ma non ho trovato proprio qualcosa al mio caso
<akis24> !chiedi | gargamella
<ubot-it> gargamella: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<krabador> gargamella, non abbiamo soluzioni su come sterminare i puffi
<krabador> mettiamolo ben in chiaro.
<gargamella> scusate prima son caduto. allora: sul mio ho installato windows 10 in UEFI. per fare alcune prove ho tolto quell'hdd, ne ho inserito un'altro (da 85Gb) su un altro connettore sata e ho installato Ubuntu 16.04. dopodichè mi è venuto in mente di lasciarli entrambi. così ho ricollegato anche l'altro hdd con windows 10. quindi attualmente ho su un sata
<gargamella>  un hdd con win10 e su un altro sata un hdd con ubuntu 16.04. ovviamente parte il windows boot manager e si avvia windows 10. mentre se dal bios gli indico come boot l'altro hdd mi parte ubuntu. è possibile installare grub o un qualsiasi bootloader per decidere cosa avviare? grazie. (spero di esser stato abbastanza chiaro)
<cristian_c> gargamella:  dovresti installare ubuntu sul disco princioale
<cristian_c> principale
<cristian_c> oos, il gtub, non ubuntu
<cristian_c> gargamella: per esempio, installi grub sul disco con winz, poi da grub la voce winz avvierà il bootloader di winz
<cristian_c> altrimenti ubuntu dal secondo disco
<gargamella> su sda (windows) non mi fa installare il grub
<gargamella> su sdb (ubuntu) mi installa il grub
<cristian_c> gargamella: 'non mi fa installare'
<cristian_c> definisci, prego
<gargamella> durante l'installazione di ubuntu, in fase di patizionamento indico che il bootloader va installato su sda. nelle fasi successive si blocca l'installazione di ubuntu con un mess di errore dove mi indica che non è possibile installare grub su sda
<cristian_c> gargamella: esattamente. che messaggio ottieni?
<gargamella> molto simile ad: impossibile installare grub2 su sda (grub-install) ...... (non ricordo le parole esatte ma cose simili)
<cristian_c> gargamella: beh, comunque potresti provare a ripristinare grub
<cristian_c> gargamella: hai installato windows in uefi/gpt
<cristian_c> ?
<gargamella> si
<cristian_c> gargamella: hai partizioni efi?
<gargamella> si nell'hdd windows ho partizione efi. mentre l'hdd con ubuntu se non ricordo male invece di GPT mi dava MSDOS
<cristian_c> gargamella: secondo me devi pure usare gpt/efi nel secondo disco
<cristian_c> gargamella: e installare grub nella partizione efi
<gargamella> e come? da dove indico ad ubuntu che deve essere efi?
<gargamella> in fase di installazione?
<cristian_c> gargamella: quando partizioni l'hard disk
<gargamella> creo una mini partizione nel secondo hdd?
<cristian_c> gargamella: no
<cristian_c> intendo la tabella è meglio se la crei come gpt
<cristian_c> considerato che anche il primo disco è gpt
<gargamella> solitamente uso la parte grafica non da terminale. come faccio ad indicare GPT? solitamente creo una partizione ext4 con mount /, una partizione swap, e una partizione /home
<gargamella> il secondo hdd è vecchio .. è un vecchio maxtor 85gb .. probabile non sia gpt? ma con mbr classico?
<cristian_c> gargamella: esempio, puoi farlo tramite gparted
<cristian_c> !gparted
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<gargamella> ok, grazie per la guida. proverò a seguirla tutta
<gargamella> grazie!
<Guest65250> buonasera a tutti, io utilizzo ubuntu 14.04 e vorrei aggiornarlo a una versione successiva, ma non riesco per il problema "Impossibile calcolare l'avanzamento"
<Guest65250> chi potrebbe aiutarmi ad aggiornare il sistema?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Guest65250
<ubot-it> Guest65250: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> Guest65250: se non ricordo male , era stato segnalato un piccolo problema nell'avanzamento da 14.04 a 16.04
<cristian_c> ma non ricordo sotto quali condizioni si verifichi
<cristian_c> Guest65250: possibilmente, potresti usare il metodo di ripristino da una live di 16.04
<Guest65250> ma aggiornando ad altre versioni nel mio caso 15.10
<Guest65250> perchè il sistema mi consiglia quella e non la 16 LTS
<cristian_c> Guest65250: non ho capito, il metodo del ripristino non va bene?
<Guest65250> ti spiego
<Guest65250> mi è comparsa la notifica di aggiornamento alla versione 15.10 (non 16.04 non so perchè), ho cliccato su aggiorna ed è partita la procedura che si è conclusa al secondo passaggio con l'errore che ti ho scritto prima
<Guest65250> poi ho provato pure con il comando da terminale e mi ha dato lo stesso errore
<cristian_c> beh
<cristian_c> Guest65250: hai aggiunto ppa?
<Guest65250> sì, spotify...
<cristian_c> Guest65250: solo quello?
<Guest65250> mi sembra di sì, c'è un modo per avere un elenco o qualcosa di simile con tutti i ppa?
<cristian_c> Guest65250: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> Guest65250: io comunque ti consiglio di scaricare 16.04 e mandarla in live
<Guest65250> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16928234/ è il paste dei ppa
<Guest65250> ok vediamo se riusciamo a risolvere altrimenti farò una live
<cristian_c> ne hai altri tre, tra cui questo: indicator-brightness-ppa-trusty.list
<Guest65250> è quello per la luminosità
<cristian_c> Guest65250: il punto è che non sono sicuro tutto venga perfettamente bene con un avanzamento
<cristian_c> sopratutto se parti da una 14.04 e arrivi a 16.04
<Guest65250> e invece sei sicuro che aggiornando da usb direttamente si risolvano tutti i problemi?
<cristian_c> Guest65250: ma se vuoi tentare lo stesso, e non te lo consiglio, disattiva tutti i ppa, e poi tenta l'avanzamento
<Guest65250> perchè non me lo consigli?
<cristian_c> Guest65250: da live di 16.04, invece, selezioni partizionamento manuale, poi selezioni la partizione di sistema della 14.04, ma scegli di _non_ formattarla, quindi crei un nuovo utente e procedu
<cristian_c> dopo l'installazione, sposti i dati della vecchia home nella nuova, e cancelli il vecchio utente
<Guest65250> ok, quindi non perderei alcun dato?
<cristian_c> Guest65250: non te lo consiglio per il motivo accennato prima
<cristian_c> Guest65250: se le cose le fai come ho specificato prima , nel modo corretto, non perdi dati
<cristian_c> ma se effettui, dopo l'installazione, lo spostamento a mano tra le due directory 'home', un backup è consigliato
<Guest65250> ah...e sapresti dirmi perchè il sistema mi fa fare l'avanzamento a 15.10 e una versione LTS (15 o 16)?
<cristian_c> Guest65250: 15.10 non è lts
<Guest65250> infatti perchè non mi fa avanzare a 15.04 invece che 15.10...
<cristian_c> Guest65250: perché 15.04 non è più supportata
<cristian_c> Guest65250: il supporto alle non lts dura sei mesi
<cristian_c> e quello a 15.04 è scaduto a gennaio di quest'anno
<cristian_c> !rilasci | Guest65250
<ubot-it> Guest65250: Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetto/rilasci
<Guest65250> ok...
<cristian_c> uhm, nove mesi, ma tant'è
<Guest65250> per curiosità, mi diresti come eliminare tutti i ppa?
<Guest65250> ho paura di sbagliare a spostare le directory home (come mi dicevi prima) in quanto non so come si fa
<Ttaiprivitera> Ciao
<krabador> !ciao | Ttaiprivitera
<ubot-it> Ttaiprivitera: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Guest65250> quindi pensavo intanto di provare a disinstallare tutti i ppa e provare l'avanzamento
<Ttaiprivitera> Problema audio su hp pavillon x2
<Ttaiprivitera> Dopo installazione ubuntu16
<Ttaiprivitera> Aiutino?
<krabador> e il problemino ?
<Ttaiprivitera> Non va l audio!
<krabador> Ttaiprivitera, oh, calmino, che "Problema audio" puo' significare una decina di cose
<Ttaiprivitera> Nel senso..
<cristian_c> Guest65250: non sai come si spostano/copiano file da un cartella all'altra?
<Ttaiprivitera> Panico...
<cristian_c> Ttaiprivitera: ma sei benedettecc...?
<krabador> Ttaiprivitera, non va del tutto, va solo con uscite , casse,eccetera ?
<Ttaiprivitera> Nulla....
<cristian_c> Ttaiprivitera: audio su atom è un terno al lotto
<Ttaiprivitera> È mia moglie
<Guest65250> ah così facile...mi aveva spaventato "spostare la directory"
<krabador> Ttaiprivitera, apri il terminale
<krabador> Ttaiprivitera, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Ttaiprivitera> Provo...
<krabador> Ttaiprivitera, aplay -l | pastebinit
<krabador> Ttaiprivitera, non è un tentativo, è l'installazione di un software che manda l'output del comando
<cristian_c> Ttaiprivitera: come spiegato prima, puoi provare a disattivare i ppa e tentare l'avanzamento, ma non contare sul risultato
<krabador> aaah, ma c'è una lunga storia allora.
<cristian_c> Guest65250: : come spiegato prima, puoi provare a disattivare i ppa e tentare l'avanzamento, ma non contare sul risultato
<cristian_c> sbagliato nici
<cristian_c> nick
<Guest65250> ma mi potresti spiegare come disattivarli tutti?
<Guest65250> non trovo la guida nel wiki...
<cristian_c> Guest65250: sudo software-properties-gtk
<Guest65250> grazie
<cristian_c> poi scegli 'altro aoftware' e togli le spunte, chiudi, ricsrichi
<cristian_c> *ricarichi
<Ttaiprivitera> Nulla
<krabador> Ttaiprivitera, ma leggi, o lo fai apposta?
<krabador> Ttaiprivitera, il secondo comando , se incollato correttamente , dopo invio, produce un link, incollalo qui
<cristian_c> tizbac: peraltro, ti avevo sconsigliato proprio ieri di installare ubuntu sulla mempria interna
<krabador> Ttaiprivitera, "se incollato correttamente" ---> nel terminale
<cristian_c> oltre che per l'esiguità dello spazio a disposizione, anche a causa di possibili incompatibilità con audio, wifi, ecc...
<Guest65250> cristian_c ho fatto ora tento di nuovo l'avanzamento
<cristian_c> e forse anche rilevamento batteria mancante
<Guest65250> ti farò sapere
<Ttaiprivitera> Allora...funziona tutto bene tranne l audio
<krabador> Guest65250, per il tempo che ci metterà, e per il rischio che vada male, per tutta una serie di ragioni legate alla presenza di ppa, e customizzazioni varie, fai prima a fare installaazione pulita
<cristian_c> tizbac/ Ttaiprivitera
<krabador> Ttaiprivitera, se non mandi il link prodotto dal secondo comando, ci giriamo i pollici
<Guest65250> infatti non ha funzionato nemmeno lo stesso
<Ttaiprivitera> Dice nessuna scheda audio trovata
<krabador> Ttaiprivitera, il link per favore
<Guest65250> quindi ricapitolando installo ubuntu 16.04 da usb sulla partizione che ora ha Ubuntu 14.04 (ne ho anche una con windows), creo un nuovo utente, copio e incollo i dati da una cartella home all'altra (ma come faccio da un utente all'altro...) e cancello l'account vecchio?
<Guest65250> è giusto?
<krabador> !ripristino | Guest65250
<ubot-it> Guest65250: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Ttaiprivitera> Aplay:device_list:268: nessuna scheda audio trovata. . .
<krabador> se tra le opzioni di installazione , trovi "reinstalla" , puoi andare tranquillo
<krabador> Guest65250, se tra le opzioni di installazione , trovi "reinstalla" , puoi andare tranquillo
<cristian_c> Guest65250: non proprio
<Guest65250> ok grazie
<cristian_c> Guest65250: avevo scritto più peecisamente
<cristian_c> e se leggi le righe indietro trovi tutto spiegato in dettagkio
<krabador> Guest65250, leggi il link di ripristino. Se non trovi tale opzione, puoi fare in modo manuale, come credo ti sia stato consigliato
<Ttaiprivitera> Si sta tentandodi inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura. (Nkn sto scrivendo dal pc con ubuntu, per qst non faccio copia e incolla
<cristian_c> Guest65250: tra cui il particolare di non formattare la partizione di 14.04 , e di spostare i dati della home solo dopo l'installazione
<krabador> Ttaiprivitera, conettiti qui dal pc ubuntu
<Guest65250> si si avevo capito quello
<cristian_c> Guest65250: in caso di dubbi, consulta anche il log, successivamente
<cristian_c> !logs | Guest65250
<ubot-it> Guest65250: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Ttaiprivitera> Non mi fa accedere alla chat..sennò l'avrei fatto
<krabador> Ttaiprivitera, se si connette ad internet, non c'è nessun motivo per cui non lo faccia
<krabador> Ttaiprivitera, funziona tranquillamente dalla live, non vedo perchè non debba andare nel tuo sistema
<Guest65250> ma come faccio a spostare i dati da una cartella home all'altra di due utenti diversi? tramite una memoria esterna?
<krabador> Guest65250, sai fare copia/incolla  ?
<Guest65250> uff...
<krabador> Guest65250, segui la guida di ripristino, con il supporto di installazione di 16.04
<krabador> preoccupati se non trovi la voce interessata
<Guest65250> scusate se faccio domande banali, se le faccio c'è un motivo
<cristian_c> Guest65250: nello stesso modo in cui sposteresti un file dalla cartella a alla cartella b, su qualunque sistema
<cristian_c> operativo
<Guest65250> ok ok
<cristian_c> Guest65250: ovviamente, ti avevo anche suggerito un backup, prima dell'operazione
<cristian_c> (vale in tutti i casi di spostamento di grosse quantità di dati)
<Guest65250> quindi copio la vecchia home su una memoria esterna e poi dalla memoria esterna entro con l'utente utente e copio nella nuova home?
<cristian_c> Guest65250: con un backuo, non hai pensieri, se dovessi per caso commettere errori nel copia e incolla
<Guest65250> piccolo dubbio: la chiavetta usb per la live di installlazione deve essere vuota prima di creare la live?
<Guest65250> ok grazie mille
<Guest65250> ma non basta che selezioni tutti le cartelle e i documenti di una e li sposti nell'altra?
<cristian_c> Guest65250: se hai windows, usa rufus
<cristian_c> c'è una guida sul wiki in inglese di ubuntu, che spiega come fare
<Guest65250> ma non posso creare la live da Ubuntu? devo andare sulla partizioni di windows?
<cristian_c> Guest65250: sì, basterebbe selezionare e spostare come hai detto, ma il backup è una sicurezza in più
<Guest65250> ma il bsackup non va bene farlo su una memoria esterna?
<Guest65250> *backuo
<krabador> Guest65250, puoi creare la live di ubuntu, con un comando da terminale
<cristian_c> Guest65250: se hai 14.04, ti merita usare dd per trasferire il file .iso della 16.04 su usb
<Guest65250> **backup
<cristian_c> Guest65250: il backup fallo su memoria esterna, mi sembra logico
<cristian_c> ma ripeto quello è solo un consiglio, nulla di tassativo
<Guest65250> ma la usb che uso per la live deve essere vuota?
<krabador> Guest65250, se usi dd, praticamente ti cancellerà l'unità, facendoti il supporto ubuntu
<Guest65250> e perdo quello che ho dentro?
<krabador> Guest65250, assolutamente si
<Guest65250> ok...
<x3ddario> Buonasera, ho un "piccolo" problema con Ubuntu (16.04) e la scheda ethernet. In pratica ogni tanto internet smette di funzionare (si disconnette proprio, anche dalla rete locale) e sono costretto a togliere e rimettere il cavo. Ogni tanto con il comando (eseguito da root) ifconfig <identificativo dell'interfaccia> down && ifconfig <identificativo dell'interfaccia> up  il problema si risolve (ma comunque temporaneamente). Non dovrebbe essere un problema 
<x3ddario> Ci tengo a precisare che il problema si verifica da un paio di giorni. Prima (per almeno 8 mesi) ha sempre funzionato. Dando il comando "dmesg | grep -e alx" non noto niente di strano
<krabador> x3ddario, aggiornamento a 16.04 ?
<krabador> x3ddario, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> x3ddario, sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<x3ddario> krabador Sì
<x3ddario> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/16931755/
<krabador> x3ddario, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1458208
<krabador> x3ddario, puoi provare questo https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1458208/comments/12
<x3ddario> krabador Avevo già impostato (leggendo un altro bug report, mi ero dimenticato di scriverlo) l'MTU ad un valore di 9000. Provo con 8192, magari si risolve davvero
<krabador> x3ddario, sembra essere una noia abbastanza ricorrente, con questa scheda, anche in passato
<x3ddario> krabador Il problema è che al momento non ho modo di cambiarla. Però mi sa che prima o poi sarò obbligato a pagare una trentina di euro su amazon per una scheda pienamente compatibile
#ubuntu-it 2016-06-03
<lorenzo52> ciao
<lorenzo52> ┌────────────────────────────────────────┐
<lorenzo52> │                                        │
<lorenzo52> │                                        │
<lorenzo52> │              ██                        │
<lorenzo52> │              ██                        │
<lorenzo52> ciao
<akis24> lorenzo52: che combini ?
<akis24> lorenzo52: niente pvt  parla in canale
<lorenzo52> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/JlEOdsMb/
<lorenzo52> hello
<lorenzo52> hello
<lorenzo52> ┌────────────────────────────────────────┐
<lorenzo52> │                                        │
<lorenzo52> │                                        │
<lorenzo52> │              ██                        │
<lorenzo52> │              ██                        │
<lorenzo52> │              ██                        │
<lorenzo52> │                                        │
<Enzo7> Ciao a tutti!
<Enzo7> C'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<gigirock> !aiuto Enzo7
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'aiuto Enzo7'
<gigirock> !qualcuno Enzo7
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'qualcuno Enzo7'
<gigirock> Enzo7, posta la domanda che se qualcuno sa la risposta ti aiutera' ?
<gigirock> *?
<Enzo7> Sul mio pc avevo solo ubuntu, per necessità ho dovuto installare anche windows, ho dovuto reinstallare quindi grub ecc. Ora all'avvio di windows mi ritrovo le due partizioni di windows montate una chiamata riservato per il sistema e l'altra che è volome da tot gb, io non voglio che siano montate all'avvio perché non mi interessa, sul forum ho trova
<Enzo7> to solo come far montare all'avvio e non come non far montare all'avvio.
<Enzo7> Tutto qui..
<Enzo7> All'avvio di ubuntu*
<gigirock> Enzo7, grub automaticamente 'carica' quelle due opzioni, puoi anche toglierle ma al prossimo aggiornamento di grub appariranno
<gigirock> Enzo7, e come avvii windows se non vedi quelle due opzioni ?
<gigirock> Enzo7, ma non vuoi che vengano montate automaticamente una volta che hai avviato il tuo desktop ?
<Enzo7> Forse mi sono spiegato male, all'avvio quando scelgo ubuntu e carica il desktop e tutto nella barra mi ritrovo le due unità. Io non voglio che rimangono nella barra perché non ne ho bisogno e mi occupano spazio, tutto qui...
<gigirock> Enzo7, devi aggiungere un comando sudo umount /media/tuouser/disco1 .....
<Enzo7> In che file devo aggiungere questo comando?
<gigirock> oppure allegramente tasto destro sull'iconetta... smonta
<gigirock> aspe che cerco....
<Enzo7> Si infatti faccio sempre cosi, e per non farlo ogni volta...
<Enzo7> Anche perché poi mi rimane comunque nella barra
<Enzo7> Sul forum ho letto che per montare le partizioni all'avvio andava editato un file chiamat fstab o una cosa del genere. Che sia lo stesso ?
<giuseppemazzini> salve a tutti ho problemi con la scheda video
<giuseppemazzini> mi salta sempre il video quando metto giochi o programmi di grafica che fare ??
<giuseppemazzini> grazie in anticipo
<giuseppemazzini> praticamente ogni volta che monto un programma pesante o gioco su linux ubuntu
<giuseppemazzini> ce nessuno
<giuseppemazzini> qui
<giuseppemazzini> grazie dell aiuto
<giuseppemazzini> in anticipo siete veramente forti sai
<akis24> giuseppemazzini: e la domanda quale sarebbe ?
<akis24> [15:22:08] <giuseppemazzini> praticamente ogni volta che monto un programma pesante o gioco su linux ubuntu ????
<Apocalypse480> ciao a tutti
<Apocalypse480> ho un problema con linux mint, mi sapete aiutare?
<akis24> Apocalypse480: questo è il canale di supporto a ubuntu
<akis24> !chat | Apocalypse480
<ubot-it> Apocalypse480: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<akis24> !mint
<ubot-it> Per supporto a linuxmint: http://www.linuxmind-italia.org/index.php
<Apocalypse480> ok grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<Tramontoaustrale> Salve a tutti, io non ho idea di cosa sia ubuntu!!! Mio cugino ipovedente mi ha chiesto di scaricare l'ultima versione 16.04 accertandomi che sia compatibile col suo sistema operativo windows 7. Qualcuno sa dirmi qualcosa? Grazie!
<krabador> Tramontoaustrale, ubuntu è un sistema operativo, come windows. Non si installa dentro, tipo programma, ma si installa nel pc, come strumento per usare il pc
<krabador> !ubuntu | Tramontoaustrale
<ubot-it> Tramontoaustrale: Ubuntu è un sistema operativo libero e gratuito basato su GNU/Linux. Vedi http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<Tramontoaustrale> ma bisogna avere linux per installarlo?
<akis24> Tramontoaustrale:  se non installi come fai ad avere un sistema operativo ??  se vuoi provarlo invece masterizza il file scaricato su un dvd e avrai un sistema in live per provare
<krabador> Tramontoaustrale, ubuntu è un sistema operativo linux
<krabador> uno dei tanti sistemi linux. Se lo installi , hai linux.
<Tramontoaustrale> Grazie, adesso è chiaro!!!
<jhon12> sera a tutti, raga c'è un modo di passare da ubunt 14 lts alla versione 16 lts senza cd o reinstallare tutto?
<fabiodellasala12> ciao a tutti
<fabiodellasala12> mi servirebbe un aiuto
<fabiodellasala12> con comandi find , grep e sed
<fabiodellasala12> qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<fabiodellasala12> _____________________________________________________SED_____________________________________________________________________________
<fabiodellasala12> 1 Dato un file che contiene testo e indirizzi email (max un solo indirizzo mail per linea), scrivere un comando che cancelli tutto tranne le email.
<fabiodellasala12> Esempio
<fabiodellasala12> Mario Rossi: mariorossi@gmail.com lucabianchi@libero.it è l’indirizzo di Luca
<fabiodellasala12> Il risultato deve essere mariorossi@gmail.com lucabianchi@libero.it
<fabiodellasala12> 2 Considerare un file di testo che contiene anche linee che iniziano con il simbolo di uguale. Scrivere un comando che, individuata una linea che inizia per ‘=’, la metta in append alla linea precedente, sostituendo il simbolo ‘=’ con ‘==’.
<fabiodellasala12> Esempio 7 +3 = 10
<fabiodellasala12> salve
<fabiodellasala12> ho bisogno di un aiuto riguardo alcuni comandi
<mikeit> che comandi
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi | fabiodellasala12
<ubot-it> fabiodellasala12: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<fabiodellasala12> i file che non hanno i permessi di scrittura per gli altri utenti e contarli
<fabiodellasala12> dovrei risolvere questa richiesta con find
<fabiodellasala12> imposto
<fabiodellasala12> find \ -perm (ma a questo punto non so come passare i permessi )
<Mr_Pan> lavoro o scuola  ?
<fabiodellasala12> scuola
<fabiodellasala12> :(
<fabiodellasala12> find \ -type f - perm (non so come passarli) |wc -l(per contarli)
<Mr_Pan> !chat | fabiodellasala12
<ubot-it> fabiodellasala12: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mr_Pan> cambia chan per favore
<benedettantonell> ciao a tutti! continuo ad avere problemoni con la scheda audio D: smanetto sul terminale da due giorni ma sembra essersi nascosta per benino la maledetta! che devo fare per tirarla fuori??qualcuno mi aiuti!!
<Mr_Pan> !spiega
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'spiega'
<Mr_Pan> !veggenti | benedettantonell
<ubot-it> benedettantonell: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<benedettantonell> il problema è questo installato ubuntu 16.04 su hp pavillon. funziona tutto tranne scheda audio,che pare non essere proprio rilevata.dalle impostazioni>audio>uscita é scritto output dummy.
<benedettantonell> tutti i tentativi di seguire guide e topic sono falliti.
<benedettantonell> incluso install e re install alsa-base e pulseaudio
<benedettantonell> nessun suono..
<benedettantonell> se potete aiutarmi grazie.
<cristian_c> benedettantonell: ieri ti è stato chiesto di mandare un paste
<cristian_c> e non l'hai mandato
<benedettantonell> ieri non andava la chat
<cristian_c> eh...
<benedettantonell> se vupi ora ci riesco
<benedettantonell> =)
<cristian_c> benedettantonell: se non stai trollando, cerca di seguire le indicazioni invece che far perdere tempo
<benedettantonell> non so perchè ieri non mi entrava in chat e scrivevo dal tablet
<benedettantonell> trollando??se mi dici cosa fare eseguo
<cristian_c> !logs | benedettantonell
<ubot-it> benedettantonell: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<cristian_c> benedettantonell: leggiti pure il log di ieri, e appena hai fatto, manda il psste
<cristian_c> *paste
<benedettantonell> ma come dovrei fare a risalire a ieri con questo link??
<benedettantonell> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/06/02/
<benedettantonell> scusate se non lo so de
<cristian_c> esatto
<benedettantonell> ma non era una chat di aiuto questa??
<cristian_c> benedettantonell: lo è, ti è stata data indicazione
<cristian_c> benedettantonell: quando hai voglia, manda il comando
<cristian_c> possibilmente non tra ore
<benedettantonell> ma che indicazione come faccio a risalire a ieri qual'è???
<benedettantonell> dai siamo seri
<benedettantonell> guarda grazie
<cristian_c> benedettantonell: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/06/02/%23ubuntu-it.html
<benedettantonell> torno a windows bada te l'aiuto oh
<cristian_c> buona lettura
<Mr_Pan> si è offeso/a...
<cristian_c> ttaiprivitera: aplay -l | pastebinit
<cristian_c> ttaiprivitera: e se non hai installato pastebinit:
<cristian_c> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> ttaiprivitera: copia e incolla il secondo comando nel terminale
<cristian_c> e poi il primo
<ttaiprivitera> fatto
<cristian_c> mol6o bene
<cristian_c> ttaiprivitera: ora però serve il link
<cristian_c> che il comando restituirà sicuramente, se hai usato il copia e incolla per digitarlo
<cristian_c> intendo il secondo
<cristian_c> *il primo
<ttaiprivitera> ci provo
<cristian_c> cristian_c> ttaiprivitera: aplay -l | pastebinit
<cristian_c> ttaiprivitera: ma hai installato pastebinit
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<ttaiprivitera> aplay: device_list:268: nessuna scheda audio trovata...
<ttaiprivitera> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<ttaiprivitera> continua a dire cosi
<cristian_c> ttaiprivitera: ma hai installato pastebinit?
<ttaiprivitera> Generazione albero delle dipendenze
<ttaiprivitera> Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<ttaiprivitera> pastebinit is already the newest version (1.5-1).
<ttaiprivitera> I seguenti pacchetti sono stati installati automaticamente e non sono più richiesti:
<ttaiprivitera>   gcc-5-base:i386 libasound2:i386 libasound2-plugins:i386 libasyncns0:i386
<ttaiprivitera>   libdbus-1-3:i386 libfftw3-single3:i386 libflac8:i386 libgeonames0
<ttaiprivitera>   libgomp1:i386 libice6:i386 libjack-jackd2-0:i386 libjson-c2:i386
<cristian_c> ttaiprivitera: l'audio non è riconosciuto
<cristian_c> su quell'atom x5
<ttaiprivitera> grazie
<cristian_c> non c'è molto che si possa fare
<ttaiprivitera> acc
<cristian_c> ttaiprivitera: o provi ad aggiornare il kernel, come mi pare ti sia stato suggerito
<cristian_c> su 16.04 c'è il kernel 4.4
<ttaiprivitera> non ho idea di come fare =(
<cristian_c> ad oggi di ufficiale c'è solo 4.6, e 4.7 è un work in progress, rc1
<cristian_c> ttaiprivitera: e anche aggiornando il kernel a 4.6, potrebbe continuare a non funzionare l'audio
<cristian_c> in quanto sapevo che necessita di alcune patch non presenti nel kernel distribuito
<ttaiprivitera> ehmm panico..
<cristian_c> ttaiprivitera: io ho provato le patch su un atom z3735f e l'audio continuava a non andare
<cristian_c> quindi non è detto che funzioni neanche quello, anche se potrebbe
<cristian_c> ttaiprivitera: quindi, o usi un audio esterno usb
<ttaiprivitera> e installando un'altra versione di ubuntu? odio windows.
<leakv> salve ho un enorme problema... non vedo le scritte o meglio le vedo a tratti e non per intero... sia se installo sia in live stesso problema
<leakv> attualmente in live
<cristian_c> ttaiprivitera: purtroppo, sopratutto su quell'hp o altri pc con quel tipo di processore atom, ubuntu non può sostituire, al momento, il sistema operativo predefinito, per evidenti incompatibilità nei driver
<ttaiprivitera> posso provare un altra versione??
<cristian_c> ttaiprivitera: il problema non è di ubuntu
<ttaiprivitera> ok
<cristian_c> ttaiprivitera: è un problema a livello driver, che non so se sia stato risolto
<ttaiprivitera> ma si potrebbe risolvere piu avanti??
<cristian_c> leakv: puoi mandare una schermata?
<cristian_c> ttaiprivitera: come mi ricordo ti fosse stato detto, puoi installare un kernel recente, tipo 4.6
<cristian_c> ttaiprivitera: e vedere se ti risolve il riconoscimento audio
<ttaiprivitera> come si fa??trovo un guida in italiano?
<ttaiprivitera> se cè la cerco
<cristian_c> ma questo kernel linux 4.6 potrebbe essere più instabile di quello già presente in 16.04
<cristian_c> ttaiprivitera: dovresti scaricarti i tre pacchi deb dal sito dei kernel di ubuntu
<leakv> cristian_c come la mando?
<cristian_c> ttaiprivitera: li scarichi e li installi con gdebi o da terminale, nell'ordine giusto
<cristian_c> leakv: tasto stamp
<cristian_c> !kernel
<ubot-it> Guida per compilare il kernel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/CompilazioneKernel
<cristian_c> uhm, no
<ttaiprivitera> grazie mille ciao
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/AggiornareKernel
<cristian_c> non aspettano mai....
<leakv> sisi ma come faccio ad inviartela?
<cristian_c> !image | leakv
<ubot-it> leakv: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<leakv> http://prntscr.com/bc00dp    scusa ma è tosta senza leggere tutte le scritte
<cristian_c> sì, hai dei seri problemi di rendering
<leakv> da cosa dipende?
<cristian_c> leakv: hai aggiunto ppa?
<leakv> nono sono in live
<cristian_c> credo si possa escludere l'antialiasing
<cristian_c> 16.04?
<leakv> provato 5 differenti versioni e stesso problema
<cristian_c> ovvero?
<leakv> 16.04 la 14.1 poi ho provato con una vecchia che avevo mint mi sembra e xubuntu ma non so che versione è sempre vecchia
<cristian_c> leakv: http://askubuntu.com/questions/584922/how-do-i-fix-fonts-not-rendering-and-missing-letters
<leakv> questo è un sollievo non sono l'unico caso al mondo almeno
<cristian_c> leakv: cpu e scheda grafica
<cristian_c> ?
<jean__> ok
<cristian_c> ?
<leakv> cpu monto una amd fx 3
<jean__> come faccio per instare qt crator?
<cristian_c> leakv: per favore, sìì preciso
<leakv> video ho una gtx 750 ti dell'asus
<cristian_c> !info qt-creator
<ubot-it> Package qt-creator does not exist in xenial
<cristian_c> leakv: ho capito
<f843d0> !qtcreator
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'qtcreator'
<f843d0> !info qtcreator
<ubot-it> qtcreator (source: qtcreator): lightweight integrated development environment (IDE) for Qt. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.1+dfsg-2ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 12108 kB, installed size 44224 kB
<cristian_c> !info qtcreator
<jean__> ok
<cristian_c> leakv: qui driver?
<cristian_c> leakv: puoi mandare: sudo lshw -C video
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> su pastebin
<leakv> http://pastebin.com/zBkGRssQ
<cristian_c> hai doppia scheda grafica
<cristian_c> product: Kaveri [Radeon R7 Graphics]
<cristian_c> non credo che siano disponibili driver amdgpu per la r7 su 16.04
<cristian_c> leakv: però puoi provare da Driver aggiuntivi ad installare i driver proprietari nvidia per la gtx750ti
<leakv> e c'è possibilita che risolvo? quindi il problema è il processore grafico?
<cristian_c> leakv: a parte che hai due processori grafici
<cristian_c> leakv: ma la tua gtx750ti al momento sta usando i driver open
<fabiodellasala12> scusami
<fabiodellasala12> erano entrambi per SED le consegne con GREP
<leakv> ora provo a modificare i driver speriamo bene :S
<cristian_c> leakv: ti basta andare in aggiornamenti software
<cristian_c> e scegliere driver aggiuntivi
<cristian_c> ti verrà mostrata una lista dei driver proprietari disponibili ,
<cristian_c> tra i quali poter scegliere di attivare
 * GrandePuffo saluta :) qualcuno mi sa dire se è vero che devde uscire Linux Mint 18?
<leakv> cristian_c sei stato gentilissimo grazie di tutto ora riavvio e provo
<cristian_c> GrandePuffo: questo è il canale di supporto a ubuntu
<cristian_c> GrandePuffo: hai domande in merito al supporto a ubuntu?
<cristian_c> leakv: facci sapere se va
<leakv> certo ;)
<GrandePuffo> cristian_c: scusa hai ragione. per ora no. grazie. :)
<fabiodellasala12> 5. Dato un file che contiene testo e indirizzi email (max un solo indirizzo mail per linea), scrivere un comando che cancelli tutto tranne le email.
<fabiodellasala12> Esempio
<fabiodellasala12> Mario Rossi: mariorossi@gmail.com lucabianchi@libero.it è l’indirizzo di Luca
<fabiodellasala12> Il risultato deve essere mariorossi@gmail.com lucabianchi@libero.it
<fabiodellasala12>  
<root83> salve
<root83> come mai quando avvio usb del 16.04 mi appare missing operating sistem
<root83> dove sbaglio?
#ubuntu-it 2016-06-04
<svernagovich> ragazzi ho un problema con l'audio. sono costretto a riavviarlo con il comando sudo alsa force-reload per poterlo utilizzare correttamente. questa operazione deve essere effettuata più e più volteper ottenere il risultato sperato. qualcuno saprebbe darmi un consiglio a riguardo???
<tazmania> buongiorno, raga ho un problema, in pratica avevo un dual boot w10 e ubuntu 14, ora tramite gestisci dischi di w10 ho eliminato la partizione di ubuntu però lo spazio non si è integrato all hdd e mi trovo con 100gb senza allocazione, come posso riavere una sola partizione?
<tazmania> risolto forse, grazie comunque so che siete semprepronti ad aiutare, ciao
<svernagovich> ragazzi ho un problema con l'audio. sono costretto a riavviarlo con il comando sudo alsa force-reload per poterlo utilizzare correttamente. questa operazione deve essere effettuata più e più volteper ottenere il risultato sperato. qualcuno saprebbe darmi un consiglio a riguardo???
<cristian_c> svernagovich: qual è il 'risultato sperato'?
<danymast> buongiorno a tutti
<svernagovich> cristian_c: che l'audio funzioni!!!!
<svernagovich> senza bisogno che si ripeta tutta questa trafila di operazioni
<cristian_c> svernagovich: a quanto ho capito dai più volte lo stesso comando finché non si attiva l'audio
<svernagovich> esatto
<cristian_c> svernagovich: da quanto tempo si verifica questo problema?
<svernagovich> tutto questo deve essere collegato all'avanzamento di versione
<cristian_c> ah, ecco
<cristian_c> svernagovich: apri un terminale
<svernagovich> fatto
<cristian_c> svernagovich: (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | pastebinit
<svernagovich> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16979280/ cristian_c
<cristian_c> Oh, my god
 * cristian_c li deve contare
<svernagovich> cristian_c: c'è qualcosa che non va?
<ExPBoy> minchia 1 milione di ppa
<ExPBoy> :)
<cristian_c> se raggiugi il record, vinci un pupazzo di xenial
<svernagovich> o_O
<ExPBoy> svernagovich, con tutti quei ppa il sistema è instabile
<ExPBoy> sei fortunato che non si inchidi tutto
<ExPBoy> !ppa
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<danymast> scusate c'è qualcuno che usa l'IDE di arduino con questo OS?
<ExPBoy> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> beh, non è il record
<cristian_c> ma 48 ppa unici è un numero notevope
<cristian_c> *notevole
<cristian_c> !chat | danymast
<ubot-it> danymast: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<svernagovich> scusatemi mi ero dovuto allontanare...
<svernagovich> comunque, dicevamo???
<ExPBoy> di leggere
<cristian_c> svernagovich: leggi sopra
<svernagovich> come faccio a 'stabilizzare' il sistema???
<cristian_c> !ripristino | svernagovich
<ubot-it> svernagovich: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<svernagovich> non si tratta di un'operazione particolarmente difficile... spero
<danymast> il problema che ho riscontrato è che installando appunto l'IDE di arduino non funziona correttamente da errori sulle librerie, che su altre versioni di ubuntu non da, volevo sapere se era un problema noto
<ExPBoy> svernagovich, leggi la guida e poi ti rendi conto:)
<cristian_c> svernagovich: per sicurezza fa un salvataggio dei dati
<cristian_c> *fai
<svernagovich> ho già una partizione di ripristino...
<ExPBoy> ?
<svernagovich> più correttamente una partizione di backup
<svernagovich> comunque c'è un modo per poter ovviare questo procedimento????
<ExPBoy> :(
<ExPBoy> non usare più i ppa una volta rispristinato
<cristian_c> svernagovich: apri un terminale
<svernagovich> si
<svernagovich> ···
<cristian_c> svernagovich: ti mando il paste con i comandi da digitare uno dopo l'altro
<svernagovich> ok cristian_c aspetto una tua
<cristian_c> svernagovich: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16979601/
<danymast> ho installato ubuntu in dual boot però quando avvio il pc mi parte solo ubuntu e non mi da la possibilità di scegliere se avviare ubu o win, su ubuntu vedo il disco di win quindi penso che non ho commesso errori nel'installazione
<svernagovich> grazie cristian_c ci tento
<svernagovich> :D
<laserbuntu> salve, ho un problema con la funzione di sospensione del mio nuovissimo ubuntu 16.04. Praticamente una volta andato in sospensione non si riattiva, posso solo spegnerlo e riavviarlo
<laserbuntu> chi mi può aiutare?
<ligomat> ciao a tutti, ho un asus f200ma con ubuntu mate 14.04 lts 64bit. il mio pc ha 2 gb di ram e con il mate devo dire che è un altro pc rispetto a windows. Secondo voi è meglio lasciare lo swipe sull'hardisk o passarlo su una sd classe 10? Inoltre vorrei montare un ssd, con ubuntu avrei problemi?
<akis24> laserbuntu: prova a sistemare dalle impostazioni menu → gestione energia le varie opzioni
<akis24> ligomat: swipe = swap  ?
<laserbuntu> akis24: dici la funzione Alimentazione?
<akis24> esatto laserbuntu
<laserbuntu> akis24: già guardato, non è quello il problema, anche se eseguo manualmente la funzione si presenta
<akis24> laserbuntu: io l'ho disattivato potrebbe essere un problema del gestore alimentazione oppure aspetta se qualcuno legge e ha altre indicazioni
<ligomat> @akis24 si swap scusami, errore di distrazione
<akis24> ligomat: per ssd dai un occhiata qui  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Trim
<laserbuntu> akis24 adesso provo, ma non credo... intanto grazie
<akis24> figurati
<ligomat> akis24 grazie. Per lo swap? Cosa mi consigli? Noterei ulteriori miglioramenti spostando lo swap?
<akis24> ligomat: no va benissimo su hard-disk
<cristian_c> laserbuntu: quale comando hai digitato?
<laserbuntu> cristian_c: nessuno uso il comando in alto a dx del desktop e poi la voce sospendiù
<cristian_c> laserbuntu: manualmente?
<ligomat> akis24 Un ultima cosa: appena ho installato ubuntu le gesture del touchpad non funzionavano, ho risolto con l'installazione del kernel di xenial. Ho un altro problema, non riesco a regolare dai tasti fn la luminosità, ho provato svariate guide ma niente
<cristian_c> laserbuntu: prova da terminale
<cristian_c> ligomat: 'ho provato svariate guide' <- quali?
<laserbuntu> cristian_c: cosa digito? come riattivo il sistema?
<cristian_c> ligomat: comunque hai reale necessità della swap?
<cristian_c> laserbuntu: sudo pm-suspend
<cristian_c> laserbuntu: hai insrallato 16.04 da zero?
<ligomat> akis24 http://www.lffl.org/2013/02/asus-touchpad-toggle-osd-linux.html#uds-search-results tipo questa e di altre che ho visto nei vari topic
<ligomat> ma nulla
<laserbuntu> cristian_c: si ho formattato la partizione poi ci ho installato la 16.04
<laserbuntu> cristian_c: prima avevo la 15.10
<cristian_c> ligomat: guida del 2013....., tra l'altto
<cristian_c> laserbuntu: su 15.10 nessun problema? E live di 16.04?
<laserbuntu> cristian_C
<laserbuntu> cristian_c: no su 15.10 tutto perfetto, su live 16.04 non l'ho provato, pensavo fuzionasse....
<laserbuntu> cristian_c: ora provo con terminale
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> laserbuntu: poi servirà controllare comunque i log
<laserbuntu> cristian_c: come detto sopra, è andato in sospensione ma non sono riuscito a riattivarlo, ho dovuto spegnere completamente e riaccendere
<cristian_c> laserbuntu: /var/log/pm-susoend.log
<cristian_c> laserbuntu: /var/log/pm-suspend.log
<cristian_c> !paste | laserbuntu
<ubot-it> laserbuntu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<laserbuntu> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16982300/
<cristian_c> laserbuntu: cat /var/log/syslog | tail -n 200 | pastebinit
<laserbuntu> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16982607/
<Bobone> Ho fatto il ripristino di Ubuntu 14.04 e al riavvio è comparso " si è verificato un errore durante il mount di /boot/efi. Premere S per saltare il montaggio oppure M per il ripristino manuale"
<cristian_c> laserbuntu: ok
<Bobone> Cosa faccio? Cosa comporta saltare il montaggio?
<cristian_c> Bobone: prova ripristino manuale
<laserbuntu> cristian_c: ok cosa? non ho capito...
<cristian_c> Bobone: però non hai spiegato com hai eseguito il ripristino e cos'è successo prima
<cristian_c> laserbuntu: a che ora hai eseguito la sospensione?
<laserbuntu> c/a alle 12.24
<laserbuntu> cristian_c: scusa
<Bobone> Ok, allora, ho eseguito il ripristino da live USB e su partizionamento manuale ho scelto la partizione di Ubuntu senza formattarla
<Bobone> Al riavvio (automatico) dopo aver scelto la di Ubuntu e prima di inserire la password sono rimasto ai passaggio con la scritta "Ubuntu" e i cinque pallini e le scritte che ho riportato prima
<Bobone> E nel montaggio manuale io non ho idea di cosa fare sinceramente
<cristian_c> laserbuntu: ok, ho letto tutto
<cristian_c> Bobone: ok, ora guardiamo
<cristian_c> Bobone: ma prima del ripristino, cos'avevi fatto?
<cristian_c> laserbuntu: che pc è?
<cristian_c> laserbuntu: cpu, ram, scheda grafica
<cristian_c> laserbuntu: in ogni caso, ti suggerisco di fare un test sulla 16.04 live
<Bobone> Stavo aggiornando a 15.10 come consigliato dal sistema ma si è bloccato tutto quando è mancata la connessione Wi-Fi (avevo spento per il temporale) e restava solo una schermata grigia, così ho provato da USB a ripristinare la versione precendente
<laserbuntu> cristian_c: ok, allora provo a fare un test sulla live, ma se si cimporta uguale? Vuol dire che non  posso usare la funzione
<laserbuntu> cristian_c comporta; scusa
<cristian_c> Bobone: ok
<cristian_c> Bobone: quindi il casino sulla parti<ione è dovuto a un avanzamento andato male
<Bobone> Penso di si
<cristian_c> laserbuntu: prova e poi torna qui a dare eventualmente le informazioni richieste
<Bobone> Comunque per il ripristino ho prima fatto "prova Ubuntu senza installare" e funzionava tutto ok
<cristian_c> Bobone: ti conviene installare la 16.04, da zero, salvando i dati utente,
<cristian_c> Bobone: ma con quale live?
<Bobone> 14.04
<Bobone> Non ho l'immagine iso della sedici
<cristian_c> Bobone: ok, allora installa la 14.04 da zero
<Bobone> E non posso scaricarla perché il computer è fuori uso chiaramente
<cristian_c> Bobone: ma fa prima un salvataggio dei dati
<Bobone> Cosa significa da zero? Perdo tutti i dati?
<cristian_c> sempre da live
<Bobone> Ah aspetta ho un backup abbastanza recente della cartella home
<cristian_c> Bobone: dopo l'incidente che hai sperimentato, ti conviene fare in questo modo
<cristian_c> Bobone: se ci sono altri dati, aggiorna il backup
<Bobone> Se faccio reinstallazione anziché ripristino e poi copio la cartella home non perdo nulla vero?
<Bobone> Come farei ad aggiornarlo se non posso accedere al pc?
<cristian_c> Bobone: ripeto, dopo il casino che è successo durante l'avanzamento, e i problemi post-ripristino, io farei così al tuo posto
<cristian_c> poi ognuno sceglie la soluzione che preferisce
<Bobone> Ma non ho capito bene: reinstallo o ripristino da live?
<cristian_c> Bobone: installi letteralmente da zero
<Bobone> Se dopo la reinstallazione copio il backup della cartella home non perdo nulla?
<cristian_c> come non ci fosse un domani
<cristian_c> Bobone: ripristini i dati a mano, post-installazione
<cristian_c> Bobone: io formatterei completamente la partizione di ubuntu
<Bobone> Ok
<cristian_c> proprio a eseguire una nuova installazione, tabula rasa
<cristian_c> Bobone: ovviamente non toccare windows se presente
<cristian_c> Bobone: comunque, per eventuali dubbi, torna qui
<cristian_c> o leggi la guida all'installazione, se nessuno ti risponde
<cristian_c> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Bobone> Ripeto la domanda scusa: copiando la cartella home che ho di backup fatta prima dell'avanzamento (quindi recente) non perdo i dati?
<laserbuntu> cristian_c ok....
<cristian_c> Bobone: non ho capito dove vorresti copiarla...
<Bobone> Da memoria esterna a nuova cartella home che quindi è vuota
<cristian_c> Bobone: il contenhto vorrai dire
<cristian_c> della home
<Bobone> Si esatto
<Bobone> Quindi i file (testi, musica, di lavoro ecc.)
<cristian_c> Bobone: prendi il contenuto della vecchia home e lo copi dentro la nuova home
<Bobone> Certamente non intendo le applicazioni...
<Bobone> Ecco quello che volevo grazie mille
<Bobone> Ora comincio tutto grazie mille della collaborazione
<cristian_c> Bobone: se non fosse stato per l'incidente dell'avanzamento, credo che il ripristino avrebbe funzionato bene
<cristian_c> ma il tuo è stato un caso particolare
<Bobone> Ok grazie
<cristian_c> ce ne sono alcuni anche carini
<cristian_c> comunque, oltre a wallpapers ci sono anche le cartelle images e xscreensaver
<cristian_c> ops sbagliato canale
<laserbuntu> cristian_c: eccomi, ho provato con la 16.304 live ma  nulla come sopra
<laserbuntu> cristian_c: i dati del computer sono quì: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16985223/
<cristian_c> AMD A8-7410 APU with AMD Radeon
<cristian_c> Mullins [Radeon R4/R5 Graphics]
<cristian_c> Sun XT [Radeon HD 8670A/8670M/8
<cristian_c> laserbuntu: mi sembra di capire doppia gpu
<cristian_c> laserbuntu: è un desktop?
<laserbuntu> cristian_c: infatti è strano è un portatile assemblato HP
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> laserbuntu: lshw -C video | pastebinit
<cristian_c> laserbuntu: conosci anche il nome dell'hp?
<laserbuntu> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16985393/
<laserbuntu> cristian_c: ora ti guardo
<laserbuntu> cristian_c: modello 15AF042-NL
<svernagovich> ragazzi non riesco a ripristinare il sistema da usb
<svernagovich> l'opzione reinstalla il sistema operativo non risulta selezionbile!!! :(
<svernagovich> qualcuno saprebbe indicarmi il motivo???
<svernagovich> e sempre a causa dell'instabilità del sistema ho problemi a connettermi!!!!
<svernagovich> per accedere, o meglio per individuare la rete wireless, sono costretto a riavviare più di una volta il sistema operativo
<cristian_c> svernagovich:
<laserbuntu> cristian_c: scusa mi sono assentato un'attimo e il pc si è sospeso, a quel punto ho dovuto riavviare, avevi novità per me?
<cristian_c> laserbuntu: non puoi semplicemente impostare lo stsnd-by?
<cristian_c> laserbuntu: un attimo
<svernagovich> dimmi cristian_c
<cristian_c> svernagovich: il punto è che potresti installare da zero, prova con 'manuale'
<ricoooh> ciao qualcuno puo' aiutarmi, e' davvero bizzarro ma qualsiasi browser non mi fa' connettere ad alcuni siti che ho nei preferiti mentre ad altri si. ho un ritardo evidente (lag) e lo speed test in upload fallisce...
<svernagovich> formattare e reinstallare il  tutto???
<svernagovich> allora procediamo... a risentirci...
<cristian_c> laserbuntu: ancora un secondo
<cristian_c> ricoooh: prova a pingare gli ip da terminale
<ricoooh> ho provato 2 sce di ritardo
<laserbuntu> cristian_c: no problem dai pure la precedenza a problemi + gravi
<cristian_c> ricoooh: connessione cablata o senza fili?
<ricoooh> filo
<ricoooh> lts 16.04
<cristian_c> laserbuntu: sulla 15.10 avevi i driver proprietari?
<cristian_c> *usavi
<cristian_c> ricoooh: quanto packet loss ottieni?
<cristian_c> *perdita di pacchetti
<laserbuntu> cristian_c: no usavo quelli default
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> laserbuntu: quindi come adesso, vedo radeon e radeon
<ricoooh> google 3 inviati e 3 ricevuti altri siti tipo subpedia.tv perde tutto
<krabador> ricoooh, riavvia il router
<ricoooh> ho gia' provato
<krabador> ricoooh, hai telecom ?
<ricoooh> e' un alice vecchissimo condiviso con un pc win
<ricoooh> si tim
<krabador> telecom ha manutenzioni ordinarie , con questo tipo di problemi
<ricoooh> devo chiamare l'assisitenza?
<krabador> ricoooh, no, solo aspettare.
<ricoooh> sono 2 gg
<ricoooh> io non vivoXD
<ricoooh> grazie dell'attenzione.
<cristian_c> laserbuntu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1566302
<cristian_c> Ubuntu 16.04: Suspend freezes the system after upgrade to linux image 4.4.0-16
<laserbuntu> cristian_c: non sono eccezionale in inglese ma se ho capito dovrei aggiornare il kernel, giusto?
<krabador> laserbuntu, al momento ad una versione non ufficiale
<laserbuntu> krabador: cosa rischio? Meglio non utilizzare la funzione di sospensione e aspettare?
<krabador> laserbuntu, rischi che se all'interno ci sono sviste, puoi avere problematiche su altri fronti, non alla portata di un principiante
<laserbuntu> krabador: ho capito meglio lasciare così
<krabador> laserbuntu, tieni d'occhio gli aggiornamenti
<laserbuntu> krabador; grazie
<laserbuntu> cristian_c: grazie di tutto, ho deciso di non utilizzare la funzione
<krabador> Skuff, ho privati disabilitati, scrivi pure in canale
<Skuff> ciao kabrador
<Skuff> visto che avevamo parlato anche l'altro giorno
<krabador> !chi | Skuff
<ubot-it> Skuff: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<krabador> dica
<Skuff> no in realta chiunque voglia aiutarmi e' benvenuto
<krabador> questo è il canale di supporto, è qui per questo
<krabador> chi puo' e vuole, lo fa.
<Skuff> innanzitutto ho avuto problemi con diversi login
<Skuff> molto strano perche' le mie password sono sempre le stesse
<Skuff> poi forse la cosa mgliore sarebbe installare uno spyware cosi mi tolgo il pensiero
<Skuff> ho messo clam tk
<Skuff> ma non sembro essere in grado di farlo partire
<krabador> Skuff, non ti servirà a nulla
<krabador> spassionatamente.
<Skuff> ahaha perche
<krabador> Skuff, queste paranoie lasciale a win
<Skuff> eh no ma in gnere ti do ragione
<Skuff> assolutamente
<Skuff> il problema e' che il sistema di recovery di skype non aiuta
<Skuff> perche' mi mandano l'email con il link da seguire. metto le password nuove e continuano a non funzionare. poi mi dicono di inserire il codice che mi mandano nell'email. io ce la metto e ancora non funziona. Mo o skype e' down
<leolsls> Salve, come si installa Ubuntu 16.04 su Mac come unico S.O.?
<leolsls> Grazie
<cristian_c> all0ra
<cristian_c> Skuff: anche su windows?
<cristian_c> leolsls: premessa: non è una buona idea usarlo come unico os
<cristian_c> leolsls: in quanto 1) la macchina è ottimizzata per l'uso con os x, 2) linux è alternativo, ma non sostitutivo
<cristian_c> a windows od osx
<leolsls> in che senso "alternativo, non sostitutivo"?
<cristian_c> Skuff: per tutto il resto
<cristian_c> !mac | leolsls
<ubot-it> leolsls: Ubuntu su MacBook Pro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro | Installare Ubuntu sui sistemi Mac Intel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel | Download di Ubuntu per PowerPc: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/ImmaginiPowerPc
<cristian_c> leolsls: che non puoi pensare di sostituire os x con ubuntu in tutto e per tutto
<leolsls> perchè Ubuntu potrebbe non riconoscere l'hardware del Mac?
<cristian_c> utilizzandolo allo stesso modo con tutte le applicazioni e tutto l'nardware
<cristian_c> leolsls: è una possibilità, anche se mediamente dovrebbe andare, ma provarlo in modalià live non è peccato
<leolsls> ok, mettiamo il caso che in live tutto funzioni
<leolsls> poi come devo procedere?
<cristian_c> leolsls: ma hai dato un'occhiata ai link?
<Skuff> scusa cristian pare di si ho provato anche sul computer di un'amica
<Skuff> a cui pero skype funziona
<cristian_c> Skuff: non ho capito: il login funziona su win?
<Skuff> no
<Skuff> il mio account non funziona
<Skuff> quello della mia amica si
<cristian_c> !chat | Skuff
<ubot-it> Skuff: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Skuff> vabbe cmq sul web sono riportati diversi problemi
<cristian_c> è evidente che la cosa non riguarda il sistema in alcun modo
<cristian_c> Skuff: contatta l'assistenza skype via chat o altri strumenti messi a disposizione dallo staff
<cristian_c> non se il servizio mail è ancora attivo, quello telefonico è stato soppresso
<cristian_c> *sia
<Skuff> altri accout mi funzionano
<cristian_c> Skuff: leggi tutto quanto ti è stato risposto sopra
<Skuff> si si ho riletto
<Skuff> onestamente  la cosa continua a sembrarmi strana, ma saro' io sfasato oggi
<Skuff> per il resto vado a mangare uqalcosa :)
<Skuff> grazie come sempre siete fantasticxi
<Skuff> ciao
<krabador> leolsls, che le esclusive mac/win, le usi su mac/win
<Bobone> Dopo aggiornamento a 15.10 è rimasta solo una schermata grigia
<Bobone> Non si accende, non succede nulla
<Bobone> cristian_c ti ricordi del mio caso?
<cristian_c> Bobone: ti ricordi cosa ti è stato detto?
<Bobone> Se qualcuno mia aveva risposto potrebbe ripetere perché ero uscito scusate
<krabador> Bobone, prova caricamento di kernel precedente, tramite schermata di grub , ubuntu opzioni avanzate, e voce di kernel precedente non recovery
<Bobone> Scusate ma continua a farmi uscire dal canale quindi vi ripeto se qualcuno mi ha risposto potrebbe ripetere per favore
<krabador> Bobone, prova caricamento di kernel precedente, tramite schermata di grub , ubuntu opzioni avanzate, e voce di kernel precedente non recovery
<Bobone> Fatto
<krabador> carica ?
<Bobone> Aveva cominciato a caricare ma poi è tornata la schermata grigia di prima
<krabador> !ripristino | Bobone
<ubot-it> Bobone: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Bobone> Ma l'ho appena ripristinato
<Bobone> Con la live di 14.04
<Bobone> Una volta ripristinato aggiornamento a 15.10
<Bobone> E sono finito così
<Bobone> Devo proprio ripristinare nuovamente?
<krabador> Bobone, mettiti nella condizione di avere un sistema il piu' efficiente possibile, specie dopo passaggi vari. O ripristini direttamente col supporto della versione che intendi usare, o fatti un bel backup e reinstalla nuovamente .
<Bobone> Va bene
<cristian_c> cosa detta già ore fa
<krabador> il tempo è relativo, un breve lasso di tempo per qualcuno , sono un'eternità per altri
<krabador> *è
<gra> salve, ho scaricato pcsx ma appena provo a caricare un file bin o img si apre e richiude una finestra nera, erano file che aprivo tranquillamente con emulatore android, forse devo configurare bios o qualcosaltro?
<cristian_c> gra
<cristian_c> !chat | gra
<ubot-it> gra: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gra> sorry
<gra> salve, ho scaricato pcsx ma appena provo a caricare un file bin o img si apre e richiude una finestra nera, erano file che aprivo tranquillamente con emulatore android, forse devo configurare bios o qualcosaltro?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !chat | gra
<ubot-it> gra: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Rebecca92> !chat | pietroalbini
<ubot-it> pietroalbini: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pietroalbini> Rebecca92, ?
<Rebecca92> ciao :)
<Skuff> Ed eccomi di nuovo. Allora il problema di skype e' relativo. Continuo a ricevere popup system program problem detected
<Skuff> come faccio a risolvere?
<cristian_c> Skuff: ma hai detto di riscontrare il problema anche su windows
<cristian_c> (e altri os, suppongo)
<Skuff> no windows non ce l'ho io
<Skuff> c'e' solo ubuntu sul mio computer
<cristian_c> Skuff: e cosa c'entra con quello che ho detto?
<Skuff> no scusami non parlavo di skype.
<cristian_c> 'il problema di skype è relativo'
<Skuff> se leggi la mia frase ho premesso che skype non e' il problema. Il problema sono i popup che ricevo a prescindere da quello
<Skuff> e' relativo nel senso conta poco
<Skuff> susami
<cristian_c> Skuff: allora ti sei posto male :)
<Skuff> no e' colpa mia sai che e'. che cmq mi hanno detto che l'account e' attivo
<Skuff> quindi devo verificare ma i contatti che mi conosco e a cui ho detto che non riuscivo a entrare nel mio account, mi ahanno dfeto che il mio account e' online
<cristian_c> Skuff: ok, riguardo i messaggi di errore nell'os
<Skuff> si grazie
<cristian_c> Skuff: su che ubuntu?
<Skuff> 16.10
<cristian_c> che non è ancora stato rilasciato infatti
<Skuff> updatato ieri o l'altro giorno, sono venuto qui e mi hanno aiutato
<Skuff> no forse 15
<Skuff> se mi spieghi come fare vado a verificare
<cristian_c> Skuff: qui non tiriamo a indovinare, per favore controlla la versione di ubunyu
<cristian_c> ubuntu
<Skuff> hai ragione, come faccio?
<cristian_c> Skuff: lsb_release -a
<Skuff> 15.10
<cristian_c> Skuff: fatto avanzamento da 14.04, o installato da zero?
<Skuff> ero sul 14.10
<Skuff> scusami sul 14.04 immagino
<Skuff> e non mi funzionava piu il flash di firrefox, il software centre e l'updater
<cristian_c> Skuff: hai fatto avanzamento o installato da zero?
<Skuff> mi hanno spiegato cosa fare passo passo qui. credo sia stato l'avanzamento
<Skuff> pero questo pop-up non mi usciva all'inizio ha iniziato a uscire oggi
<cristian_c> Skuff: 'non funzionava più il flash di firefox, il software center e l'updater' <- su 14.04?
<Skuff> si
<Skuff> tutto impallato
<cristian_c> il che mi sembra strano
<Skuff> e ma credimi
<cristian_c> quindi, o hai aggiunto ppa
<Skuff> ppa?
<cristian_c> oppure avevi veramente 14.10 e hai installato 15.10 da zero
<cristian_c> !ppa | Skuff
<ubot-it> Skuff: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<Skuff> io non hoi aggiunto niente come puoi ben vedere sono totalmente ignorante
<cristian_c> Skuff: non è una condizione necessaria
<Skuff> hai ragione e mi rendo conto che mi faccio odiare perche' sembro pigro
<Skuff> cosa che e' , la verita' e' che con queste cose sono negato. Cmq io non installo niente che non venga dal software centre
<cristian_c> Skuff: da qui sono passati utenti con decine di ppa installati 'a loro insaputa', diciamo (eufemismo)
<Skuff> eh no ma ne sono concvinto
<cristian_c> Skuff: quindi potresti pure averli aggiunti senza renderti conto
<cristian_c> ipoteticamente
<Skuff> fammi un esempio di come potrebbe sucedere?
<Skuff> cosi magari ti posso dare un indizio
<cristian_c> Skuff: sopratutto leggendo blog e guide varie sul blog
<cristian_c> *sui blog
<Skuff> io posso fare solo congettuyre, ma credo di essermi iscritto ad un sito malefico
<Skuff> nel senso gestito da gente poco seria
<cristian_c> Skuff: comunque, hai detto che ricevi messaggi di errore
<Skuff> si
<Skuff> posso farteli vedere
<cristian_c> Skuff: ogni quanto?
<Skuff> ogni volta che accendo il computer o che disconnetto e riconnetto il wifi
<cristian_c> Skuff: apri un terminale
<Skuff> si ora lo apro, dicevo , prima ho disconmneso perche' ho avuto l'impressione che succedesseo cose
<Skuff> magari e' paranoia
<cristian_c> Skuff: e digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Skuff> mi passi il link dove copiare?
<cristian_c> Skuff: mi fido, ha installato pastebinit?
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Skuff> non so se l'ho ijnstallato
<Skuff> ho sivuramente copiato quello che hai detto
<cristian_c> ok, allora il link è qui sopra
<Skuff> e mi ha chiesto la password
<Skuff> l'ho messa
<Skuff> le webcam potrebbero essere un modo malefico di passare queste cose, vero?
<cristian_c> Skuff: puoi incollare su pastebin?
<Skuff> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17000996/
<cristian_c> nessun problema
<Skuff> ok questo e' un sollievo
<cristian_c> Skuff: digita: (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | pastebinit
<Skuff> e i popup
<Skuff> ?
<Skuff> te lo posso copiare qui  e' solo una riga
<Skuff> o preferisci comunque che te lo copio come al solito
<cristian_c> Skuff: secondo me , non hai digitato
<cristian_c> il comando
<Skuff> hoh poisso copiarlo
<Skuff> devo proproi gdigitarrlo allora
<cristian_c> Skuff: che altrimenti ti avrebbe restituito un link
<cristian_c> Skuff: e perché non puoi copiare il comando'
<Skuff> mi ha restituito un link
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> Skuff: ok, posta il link
<dannije999> cavoli vorrei capire come mai si fa fatica a connettersi alla chat
<Skuff> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17001179/
<Skuff> se clicchi sul link , ti ho copiato quello che mi ha restituito il tuo comando
<cristian_c> # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 15.10 _Wily Werewolf_ - Release amd64 (20151021)]/ wily main restricted
<cristian_c> Skuff: mmm, hai sbagliato prima a dire
<cristian_c> che avevi eseguito l'avanzamento
<cristian_c> questa è un'installazione pulita della 15.10
<Skuff> ti ripeto
<Skuff> io ho seguito per filo e per segno quello che mi hanno detto di fare qui. Non mi hanno spiegato cosa stavo facendo
<Skuff> hanno capito che sono completamente ottuso e hanno economizzato il lavoro
<cristian_c> Skuff: comunque, i repo sono a posto, nessun ppa
<Skuff> questa e' un'ottima notizia
<cristian_c> Skuff: io proverei una cosa
<Skuff> ho un'intuizione
<Skuff> (pensa un po_
<Skuff> non e' che forse il problema del pop up nasce quando ho il cell collegato alla porta usb?
<Skuff> vuoi che provo a riavviare senza il cell ?
<Skuff> se clicco sui dettagli del pop up mi chiede la password
<cristian_c> Skuff: scusa, ma per popup intendi 'problem detected'?
<Skuff> please enter your passwrod to access problem reports of system programs. An application is attempting ...
<Skuff> Sustem  program problem detected
<cristian_c> Skuff: quindi appare con il cellulare collegato al pc?
<cristian_c> questo messaggio, intendo
<Skuff> (so gia' che a un certo saro' bannato per ovvia demenza da questo forum e mi invierete una copia omaggio di Windows)
<Skuff> non ho mai messo la password
<Skuff> non l'ho messa perche' temevo che potesse essere malicious
<cristian_c> Skuff: quando hai installato pastebinit hai immesso la password
<cristian_c> quindi a cosa ti riferisci?
<Skuff> si
<Skuff> no dico quando esce questo popup
<Skuff> tu mi hai chiesto cosa succede dopo
<Skuff> e io non lo so perche' lo chiudo e basta, mi chiede la password ma non la metto se non so cosa succede
<cristian_c> Skuff: viene richiesta una passord?
<Skuff> la password che serve per installare le applicazioni immagino
<cristian_c> Skuff: puoi postare una schermata di questa richiesta?
<Skuff> cenrto
<cristian_c> Skuff: non è che si tratta dell'autorizzazione richiesta da apport?
<cristian_c> !info apport
<ubot-it> apport (source: apport): automatically generate crash reports for debugging. In component main, is optional. Version 2.20.1-0ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 116 kB, installed size 772 kB
<Skuff> guarda ora ti posto entrambi i popup
<Skuff> perche me ne sono usciti vari (sono sempre uguali)
<Skuff> quindi vedrai il prima e il dopo
<cristian_c> Skuff: perché a quanto so, se si invia la segnalazione di crash tramite apport, non viene richiesta all'avvio successivo del sistema
<cristian_c> (eaperienza personale)
<cristian_c> *non viene mostrata
<Skuff> dove carico lo screenshot?
<Skuff> capito
<Skuff> scusami
<Skuff> se gifurati se avevo capito
<Skuff> non c'e il png nella lista
<Skuff> dei file
<Skuff> mi sa che cmq avevi ragione
<Skuff> ho cliccato per la prima volta sulla freccetta details
<Skuff> e mi da Action com.ubuntu.apport.apport-gtk-root
<Skuff> Vendor Apport
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> Skuff: se premi atamp
<cristian_c> stamp
<Skuff> stamp dove lo trovo
<Skuff> vorrei farti vedere lo screenshop
<Skuff> come opzion ho Cancel e Authenticate
<Skuff> se vuoi metto la password, clicco su Authenticate e poi magari uscira' un report che posso stampare
<cristian_c> Skuff: tasto stamp sulla tastiera
<cristian_c> Skuff: ma è chiaro che l'autorizzazione è richiesta da apport causa crash
<cristian_c> Skuff: si tratta di una segnalazione di crash
<Skuff> allora non credo di avere stamp, io ho fatto lo screenshot ptima con "Print"
<cristian_c> una volta inviata non dovrebbe infastidire, a meno di altri crash (non so dovuto a cosa, quello precedente)
<cristian_c> Skuff: print = stamp
<Skuff> e lo screenshot ce l'ho il problema e' che non so come fartelo vedere
<cristian_c> !image | Skuff
<ubot-it> Skuff: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> Skuff: ma sentiti pure libero di leggere tutto quello che ho scritto sopra
<Skuff> http://prntscr.com/bccjpb
<Skuff> no sicuramente non infastidisce
<Skuff> perche s elo chiudo poi non succede niente
<Skuff> in genere non mi preoccuperei minimamente, ma visto che allo stesso tempo mi dicono che il mio acvcount skype e' online mentre io non riesco piu a netrarci
<Skuff> sono cmq ansioso (a casa da 6 settimane per stress)
<cristian_c> Skuff: skype non ha alcuna attinenza con quel problema
<cristian_c> a meno che non sia crasho skype
<cristian_c> *crashato
<Skuff> ovviamente ora me lo stai dicendo tu e ti credo al 100% ma da solo non ci sarei potuto arrivare
<Skuff> io credo che sia il software del telefono a questo punto
<cristian_c> Skuff: per skype, ripeto, contatta l'assistenza microsoft
<cristian_c> Skuff: che software per il telefono usi su ubuntu?
<Skuff> nessun software nel senso
<Skuff> ho attaccato il telefono per caricarlo
<Skuff> non mi frega di scambiare file e cose del genere
<cristian_c> Skuff: io fossi in te inserirei la password nella richiesta di autenticazione
<Skuff> di corsa
<cristian_c> e farei clic su report problem
<cristian_c> ma è una mia opinione, tu puoi fare quello che ti pare con il tuo sistema
<Skuff> no l'ho fatto e e mi dice l'application software updater has closed unexpectedly
<Skuff> Send en error report
<cristian_c> Skuff: se fai clic su 'details'  magari apport ti spiega cos'è crashato
<cristian_c> Skuff: ah, quindi è crashato 'aggiornamenti software'?
<Skuff> ti copio il report
<Skuff> allora e' un po problematico copiare il report perche' non riesco a selezionare tutto
<Skuff> le due opzioni che ho sono Leave Closed e Relaunch
<cristian_c> !image | Skuff
<ubot-it> Skuff: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Skuff> ok pero' l'immagine non coprira tutto il report che e' piuttosto lungo
<dannije999> pronto esco con la mia bimba a suonare ciao a tutti a dopo
<Skuff> buona suonata
<Skuff> (sara' una strato la bimba)
<Skuff> ?
<dannije999> XD ciao skuff grz
<dannije999> no la mia fid che fa il coro
<Skuff> http://prntscr.com/bccqiz
<Skuff> ah ok meglio addirittura della strato
<dannije999> nn ci sono partite quindi facciamo animazione con le cover
<cristian_c> Skuff: il report conferma che il crash è di update manager
<dannije999> quando saremo grandi avremo un fronte palco anche noi
<Skuff> io ragionavo da sfigato la bimba doveva essere un oggettoi per me
<dannije999> ciao<(
<Skuff> ciao
<Skuff> quello e' l'inizio del report
<cristian_c> !chat | dannije999 Skuff
<ubot-it> dannije999 Skuff: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Skuff> perdono
<Skuff> puo per caso riferirsi ai problemi che ho avuto l'altro giorno e sono gia' risolti?
<cristian_c> Skuff: è una normalissima segnalazione di crash
<cristian_c> io non ci perderei la testa, fossi in te
<cristian_c> se segnali non dovrebbe riapparire al prossimo avvio
<Skuff> no guardda e non la faccio perdere neanche a voi ulteriormente se mi dici cosi
<cristian_c> (parlo sempre e solo per quanto riguarda la mia esperienza con apport)
<Skuff> quale delle tue opzioni segnala
<Skuff> leave closed o relaunch
<Skuff> credo entrambe basta che metto il segno di spunta
<Skuff> mi si apre sil system updater
<Skuff> mi dice updated software has been issued sin ce...
<Skuff> quindi Install Now
<Skuff> ora nel frattempo che installa vi faccio una domanda, cosi magari mi tolgo il pensiero per sempre. Io ho messo ubuntu proprio per via di queste crisi di di panino
<Skuff> panico
<Skuff> ovviamente mi aiuta sapere di avere ubuntu al posto di windows perche sono consapevole che siamo a livelli di sicurezxza del tutto superiori
<Skuff> se non fosse anche solo perche' di solito chi vuole fare cose malicious si impara a farle con windows
<Skuff> quante possibilita' ci sono che uno ti entri nel computer con ubuntu?
<Skuff> (Intanto mi chiede di riavviare, quiandi aspetto la vostra risposta e poi tolgo il disturbo)
<cristian_c> Skuff: leave closed
<Skuff> e purtroppo ho premuto su Relaunch
<cristian_c> Skuff: il problema comunque è sempre l'utente
<Skuff> ma lo so
<Skuff> ne sono convinto al 100%
<cristian_c> Skuff: se l'utente apre mail che invitano a cliccare sull'allegato che promette di regalare una ferrari, e invece ti cripta il disco, beh, non c'è os che tenga
<Skuff> vabbe diciamo che non siamo proprio a questi livelli di imbecillita per quanto mi riguarda
<Skuff> pero' la ma consapevolezza di essere ignorante
<Skuff> e l'ansioa
<Skuff> mi portano poi a questi livelli di panico
<cristian_c> Skuff: così, come se scaricho un programma dal web su sito poco affidabile che ti richiede l'autorizzazione
<cristian_c> beh, ecc, valuterei....
<Skuff> ma ti assicuro che non facio neanche quello
<Skuff> ti dico che per settimane
<cristian_c> Skuff: semplicemente, usa il sistema normalmente
<Skuff> non sapevo installare skype
<Skuff> non sapendolo installare
<Skuff> ho continuato a usare la versione beta web
<Skuff> l'ho installato solamente quando ho visto che c'era nel software centre
<cristian_c> e se non sei sicuro a lasciare dati importanti nel pc, semplicemente non li lasciare a disposizione in bella visfa
<cristian_c> *t
<Skuff> in realta' non sono i documenti
<Skuff> sono le password e i dati dei conti in banca ecc, che purtroppo qui in uk sono un must
<Skuff> non si puo vivere senza
<cristian_c> utulizza password compless e diverse, ecc..
<Skuff> in realta uso sempre le stesse proprio per non incasinarmi, pero' usando psw italiane
<Skuff> in un contesto straniero
<cristian_c> senza lasciarle in chiaro su nessun supporto
<cristian_c> elettronico
<Skuff> si quello mai
<Skuff> ripeto la cosa che mi manda in panico e' proprioq uesta eccessiva attenzione
<Skuff> e quindi a volte ho paura anche di cose normali
<Skuff> vabbe vmq ora vi ho gia' rubato un sacco di tempo
<cristian_c> Skuff: la scelta sta a te, e in questo canale si fa supporto a ubuntu
<cristian_c> Skuff: quindi, se hai domande au ubuntu, il canale è qui
<Skuff> guarda io preferisco cosi, cmq in ogni caso mi ha migliorato moltissimo la vita.
<Skuff> mi spiace solo che a qualsiasi minimo problema devo venire qui, perche non posso andare da nessuna altra parte.
<Skuff> Grazie cmq
<cristian_c> Skuff: di niente, e leggi il wiki
<cristian_c> !documentazione | Skuff
<ubot-it> Skuff: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<Skuff> buona serata (ci rivedremo statene certi)
<Skuff> una postilla sul wiki
<Skuff> io ci provo a volte a capirci
<Skuff> pero' e' complesso se parti da zero
<Skuff> e hai un problema imminente
<Skuff> uno dovrebbe mettersi quando non ha il problema...
<Skuff> pero il tempo e' pochissimo
<cristian_c> Skuff: se hai problemi col wiki, passa qui e magari ti si spiega in dettaglio
<Skuff> ok
<Skuff> grazie cmq tantissimo
<Skuff> ciao
<cristian_c> buona serara
<cristian_c> *ta
<Luke_99> salve c'è qualcuno disposto ad aiutarmi? temo di aver combinato un pasticcio con le partizioni dell'HD
<cristian_c> Luke_99: manda una schermata di gparted
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Luke_99> http://prntscr.com/bcd63k
<cristian_c> una swap si 12 gb?
<cristian_c> *di
<Luke_99> appunto come faccio??
<cristian_c> Luke_99: poi noto la posizione strana della swap
<cristian_c> come hai fatto a metterla in cima?
<Luke_99> non lo so sono una frana
<Luke_99> si può spostare sotto??
<cristian_c> Luke_99: se hai mangiato l'inizio della partizione ntfs di windows, beh, sì, hai fatto un danno
<cristian_c> nel senso, se hai ridimensionato la ntfs in cima e in quello spazio hai ricavato la swap, intendo
<Luke_99> ho mangiato la recovery di windows vista (e sinceramente non me ne può fregar di meno)
<cristian_c> Luke_99: ma non sapendo come sei arrivato a ciò...
<cristian_c> Luke_99: ahhhhh
<cristian_c> allora no problem (relativamente)
<cristian_c> pensavo avessi mangiato parte di sda2
<Luke_99> no no (fiuuuu)
<cristian_c> Luke_99: comunque, quel triangolo giallo in sda2 non promette bene comunque
<Luke_99> e cosa vuole?
<Luke_99> windows parte ehh
<cristian_c> Luke_99: in ogni caso, non so se windows vuole essere la prima partizione
<Luke_99> no no tranquillo si avvia bene
<cristian_c> oppure se gli togli la recovery, magari il bootloader di windows ha da lamentarsi
<cristian_c> Luke_99: ah, ok
<Luke_99> ma se posso lo posso far risalire??
<cristian_c> Luke_99: teoricamente, potresti lasciare le cose come sono, anche se 30 gb per ubuntu non sono tantissimi
<cristian_c> e 12 gb di swap sono sproporzionati, non ti servono
<Luke_99> ma...
<cristian_c> Luke_99: io comunque, ora come ora, non toccherei la partizione windows, se haicdetto che si avvia
<cristian_c> Luke_99: hai diverse opzioni, per esempio
<cristian_c> puoi ridurre la swap e creare una nuova partizione (magari dati)
<cristian_c> oppure, puoi creare una partizione estesa al poato della swap e inserire nell'estesa una swap e una nuova partizione
<cristian_c> ecc...
<Luke_99> e riportare in cima windows?? non si può proprio?
<cristian_c> Luke_99: però no  mi torna una cosa
<Luke_99> cioè?
<cristian_c> Luke_99: perché sda3 (ubuntu) è metà piena?
<cristian_c> *non
<cristian_c> Luke_99: hai detto di avere vista nell'hdd
<Luke_99> perchè è una versione modificata creata dalla mia scuola
<Luke_99> di linux
<cristian_c> hhhh
<cristian_c> ahhhh
<cristian_c> Luke_99: io eviterei di riportare vista in cima, alla fine se non ti da noie, meglio non toccare
<cristian_c> puoi pensarci eventualmente, se proprio non potrai farne a meno
<Luke_99> e come?
<cristian_c> Luke_99: beh, sempre da gparted, in live, c'è una funzione ridimensionamento
<Luke_99> bhè
<cristian_c> ma ripeto, ora come ora, io non te lo consiglio (anche per evitare pasticci)
<Luke_99> allora evito (non vorrei evitare rogne con GRUB)
<cristian_c> per ora vai avanti così
<cristian_c> anche perchè lo spazio è sempre quello, in totale
<Luke_99> allora lascio tutto così
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Luke_99: se proprio vuoi , riduci la swap a un valore umano
<Luke_99> almeno lo swap ha tanto bello spazio per divertirsi in libertà ahahaha
<cristian_c> e ci ricavi spazio per una partizione dati
<cristian_c> Luke_99: ho un'idea
<cristian_c> Luke_99: riduci la swap e crri un'ulteriore ntfs per acambiare dati tra vista e ubuntu
<cristian_c> *scambiare
<Luke_99> giusto. sei un genio ahahha
<cristian_c> in modo che da vista puoi passare dati su una partizione visibile da ubuntu
<cristian_c> Luke_99: ubuntu vede le partizioni ubuntu , mentre windows non vede le partizioni linux
<Luke_99> vero così vista vede due HD
<cristian_c> esatto
<Luke_99> partizione primaria??
<Luke_99> quanti mega servono per lo swap
<cristian_c> Luke_99: quanta ram hai'
<Luke_99> 3gb
<cristian_c> Luke_99: fsi una swap da 3 gb, diciamo
<cristian_c> o meglio riducila a 3 gb
<cristian_c> gli altri 9 li usi per una ntfs
<ricooh> buonasera rieccomi di nuovo
<Luke_99> ed ecco il risultato finale
<Luke_99> http://i.imgur.com/uHm5ZDJ.png
<cristian_c> Luke_99: ok
<ricooh> ho acceso l'altro pc win e funziona , con il mio ubuntu lts 16.04 non riesco a chiamare i siti..
<cristian_c> Luke_99: ovviamente, poi dovrai installare su sda3, formattandola
<cristian_c> ricooh: h ipv6?
<cristian_c> *hai
<ricooh> cristian_c non lo so penso di no, ho tutto automatico nella conf
<Luke_99> grazie ancora. tolgo il disturbo buona serata
<ricooh> ma fino a poco fa funzionava tutto
<cristian_c> ricooh: apri il network manager, seleziona la connessione
<cristian_c> ricooh: poi 'modifica' e vai nella scheda ipv6, impostando 'ignora'
<cristian_c> Luke_99: anche a te
<cristian_c> ricooh: allora non so, comunque prova
<ricooh__> fatto non e' cambiato niente
<ricooh__> mi dice : Impossibile raggiungere il sito
<ricooh__> La connessione è stata reimpostata.
<ricooh__> ERR_CONNECTION_RESET
<dannije999> cristian_c non hai risolto a Luke_99 la partizione più grande ( ero qui al pub a controllare alcune cose e ho visto che ha creato due ntfs ))
<dannije999> :)
<ricooh__> provo a riavviare oppure le modifiche alla conf di network manager sono immediate?
<cristian_c> dannije999: forse dovresti rileggerti il log
<cristian_c> ricooh__: forse dovresti riavviare la rete
<dannije999> ah ok
<dannije999> buon lavoro cristian_c bravisismo
<dannije999> a dopo ( e grazie )
<ricooh> ho riavviato il modem ma niente
<cristian_c> ricooh: su 16.04?
<ricooh> si
<ricooh> il bello e' che feisbuk e servizi google funzionano...
<cristian_c> ricooh: e su 14.04 accade lo stesso?
<cristian_c> ricooh: hai provato a cambiare dns?
<cristian_c> quali dns usi?
<ricooh> si ma forse sbaglio qualcosa
<ricooh> connessioni modifica ipv4 server dns aggiuntivi metto 8.8.8.8
<ricooh> domini di ricerca aggiuntivi ?
<cristian_c> ricooh: non credo
<cristian_c> ricooh: prova anche su 14.04
<cristian_c> ma mi sembra strano che ciò accade solo con ubuntu
<ricooh> adesso metto su il dvd
<cristian_c> se dici di avere una buona connessione anche con ubuntu
<ricooh> funzionava tutto fino a pochi giorni fa
<ricooh> ogni volta che sta un aggiornamento su questa ultima lts succede qualcosa
<ricooh> riavvio e vediamo
<ricooh> rieccomi, si qui funziona tutto
<rikon> buona sera
<rikon> :)
<rikon> c'è qualcuno per un piccolo supporto
<rikon> ?
#ubuntu-it 2016-06-05
<dannije999> raga ciao a tutti
<dannije999> :)
<dannije999> sarebbe meglio dire se c'è qualcuno ( buonanotte )
<Guest71485> ciao
<filiph510> ciao a tutti
<filiph510> Ciao a tutti sono da poco un utente di ubuntu ho installato la versione 16.04 ed ho un problema con l' indicatore per la connessione a internet
<filiph510> dopo l' istallazione di una banda larga tim anche se parte la connessione e riesco a navigare in internet l'indicatore non visualizza la connessione il simbolo rimane vuoto come se fosse ofline
<cristian_c> filiph510: posta una schermata
<cristian_c> !image | filiph510
<ubot-it> filiph510: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<filiph510> scusami nono sò fare un' immagine della scrivania in ubuntu
<cristian_c> filiph510: premi 'stamp'
<filiph510> grazie ora la carico
<filiph510> http://prntscr.com/bck4ax
<cristian_c> filiph510: quella è l'icona del wifi
<cristian_c> filiph510: in un terminale, digita: ifconfig -a | pastebinit
<filiph510> non è istallato, ora lo istallo
<cristian_c> ok
<filiph510> ora dopo aver digitato il comando mi da: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17024
<cristian_c> filiph510: la pagina non esiste
<cristian_c> riposta il comando
<filiph510> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17025043/
<cristian_c> ok
<filiph510> ora cosa pensi che possa essere
<cristian_c> filiph510: digita: (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | pastebinit
<cristian_c> filiph510: da quanto tempo riscontri il problema?
<filiph510> dall'aggiornamento alla versione 16.4
<filiph510> mi dà http://paste.ubuntu.com/17025137/
<cristian_c> format-junkie-team-ubuntu-release-wily.list
<cristian_c> kirillshkrogalev-ubuntu-ffmpeg-next-wily.list
<cristian_c> noobslab-ubuntu-apps-wily.list
<cristian_c> filiph510: hai aggiunto alcuni ppa
<filiph510> prima nella versione 15.10 funzionava
<cristian_c> filiph510: avvia una live della 16.04 e verifica che l'icona della connessione mobile sia visualizzata nell'area di notifica
<cristian_c> filiph510: e nella 15.10 no?
<filiph510> prima nella 15.10 si visualizzava direttamente con la stessa icona del wif
<cristian_c> filiph510: utilizzava l'icona del wifi invece che l'icona della connessione mobile?
<filiph510> si
<cristian_c> filiph510: e nella 15.10 invece?
<filiph510> nella versione 15.10 con la  stessa icone potevo collegarmi direttamente in banda larga e si visualizzava con  l'intensita del segnale
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> filiph510: quindi, avvia una live della 16.04 e verifica quanto detto
<filiph510> scusami ancora sono davvero un neofita come faccio ad avviare un live
<filiph510> grazie per la pazienza
<cristian_c> filiph510: metti in download la iso della 16.04, fai un supporto e masterizzi
<cristian_c> la avvii in live scegliendo 'prova ubuntu senza installarlo'
<filiph510> ok va bene grazie mille per la disponibilità ora provo mi ci vorrà un po per scaricare la iso
<cristian_c> filiph510: fai pure tranquillamente
<filiph510> grazie mille
<cristian_c> di niente
<filiph> Ciao a tutti sono da poco un utente di ubuntu ho installato la versione 16.04 ed ho un problema con l' indicatore per la connessione a internet
<filiph> dopo l' istallazione di una banda larga tim anche se parte la connessione e riesco a navigare in internet l'indicatore non visualizza la connessione il simbolo rimane vuoto come se fosse ofline
<filiph> ho provato anche con la versione live di ubuntu 16.04 ed ho riscontrato lo stesso identico problema
<cristian_c> filiph: su usb o dvd?
<krabador> filiph: hai provato con connessioni cavo o wireless , nel vedere se fa lo stesso ?
<filiph> su dvd
<filiph> con il wireless funziona correttamente
<filiph> questo problema non lo riscontravo nella versione 15.10
<filip510> Ciao a tutti sono da poco un utente di ubuntu ho installato la versione 16.04 ed ho un problema con l' indicatore per la connessione a internet
<filip510> dopo l' istallazione di una banda larga tim anche se parte la connessione e riesco a navigare in internet l'indicatore non visualizza la connessione il simbolo rimane vuoto come se fosse ofline
<krabador> filip510: è bug
<krabador> in via di risoluzione
<filip510> quindi devo solo aspettare il prossimo aggiornamento
<krabador> aggiornamento network manager
<filip510> come posso aggiornare network manage
<krabador> se fai ripartire network manager a mano
<krabador> dovrebbe visualizzarsi bene
<filip510> scusami ma sono proprio imbranato e primo non ho avuto mai bisogno di fare modifiche e altro..
<krabador> filip510: aggiorni network manager con tutti gli altri aggiornamenti , quando arriverà
<filip510> grazie mille per la disponibilità
<krabador> sudo systemctl restart networkmanager
<krabador> prova
<filip510> ailed to restart networkmanager.service: Unit networkmanager.service not found.
<filip510> questa è la risposta che mi ha dato
<cristian_c> filip510: http://askubuntu.com/questions/776728/mobile-net-ubuntu-16-04-wifi-icon
<cristian_c> filip510: digita: systemctl networkmanager status
<cristian_c> filip510: prova come scritto qui: sudo service network-manager restart
<filip510> Unknown operation networkmanager.
<cristian_c> ok, trovato
<cristian_c> filip510: systemctl status networkmanager
<krabador> sudo systemctl restart NetworkManager
<justdoit> ciao a tutti
<peppe7> ciao a tutti,dopo l'installazione di ubuntu 16.04 su lenovo x220, succede una strana cosa:ogni volta che chiudo il coperchio del pc alla riapertura non trova la rete wifi ( scompare proprio dal menu a tendina ).Spengo completamente il pc e al riavvio tutto torna alla normalità.qualche soluzione ?
<vale1> ciao, sto cercando di creare un disco di avvio da penna usb di xubuntu senza successo. Ogni volta che lo inserisco mi restituisce subito Boot error
<vale1> ho controllato nel bios quali fossero le priorità di lettura in boot ma non c'è niente di strano
<vale1> qualcuno sa come aiutarmi?
<aslad> ciao a tuttti. ho appena installato lubuntu sul mio pc e vorrei sapere come posso integrare adobe flash player per giocare ai giochi in rete. qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<aslad> ciao a tuttti. ho appena installato lubuntu sul mio pc e vorrei sapere come posso integrare adobe flash player per giocare ai giochi in rete. qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<aslad> ho scaricato la versione di flash player dal sito ufficiale di adobe ma non so come installarlo
<daniele__> Ciao a tutti
<daniele__> sto avendo un problema con l'aggiornamento dei driver nvidia
<daniele__> quando faccio apt upgrade mi viene restituito questo errore:
<krabador> daniele__, di che tipo ?
<gigirock> daniele__, usa pastebin
<daniele__> "dpkg: errore nell'elaborare l'archivio /var/cache/apt/archives/libcuda1-364_364.19-0ubuntu0~gpu16.04.6_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<daniele__>  non c'è alcuno script nella nuova versione del pacchetto - saltato
<daniele__> Failed to get unit file state for var-lib-snapd-lib-gl.mount: No such file or directory
<daniele__> var-lib-snapd-lib-gl.mount is a disabled or a static unit, not starting it"
<krabador> !paste | daniele__
<ubot-it> daniele__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> usa questo
<daniele__> cioè?
<daniele__> ah okok
<krabador> ;)
<gigirock> daniele__, hai abbastanza spazio su disco ?
<daniele__> si ho più di 800Gb di spazio libero
<daniele__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17032942/
<daniele__> questo è l'output completo di apt-get
<krabador> daniele__, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> daniele__, dpkg -l | grep libcuda | pastebinit
<krabador> daniele__, dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<daniele__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17033132/
<daniele__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17033157/
<krabador> daniele__, hai ppa per driver ?
<krabador> daniele__, ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit
<daniele__> Si avevo aggiunto tempo fa i ppa per i nuovi driver nvidia
<krabador> è un problema relativo a questo
<daniele__> Perchè quelli di default di ubuntu 16.04 non funzionavano sul mio pc
<krabador> i repo xenial, 16.04, hanno nvidia-361 e tutto in proporzione
<daniele__> Ah
<daniele__> Mi consigli di disinstallare questa versione e di utilizzare quella di default di xenial?
<krabador> daniele__, sudo apt-get remove --purge libcuda1-364
<krabador> daniele__, sudo apt-get clean
<krabador> daniele__, sudo apt-get -y autoremove
<krabador> daniele__, sudo apt-get install libcuda1-364
<daniele__> ok provo e ti faccio sapere
<daniele__> Devo riavviare il pc dopo?
<daniele__> Niente da fare
<daniele__> mi restituisce sempre lo stesso errore :(
<cristian_c> daniele__: hai disattivato i ppa?
<daniele__> no
<kameha> Installato su hd diversi win e ubuntu collegato aggiornato grub al riavvio  schermo nero e cursore lampeggiante
<krabador> disinstallazione della precedente versione del repo , con tentativo di reinstallazione della nuova
<krabador> kameha, "diversi win e ubuntu" ---> significa di tutto
<kameha> Cambiando i drive scheda video con Nvidia arrivò al login ma non entra
<daniele__> dici a me krabador?
<daniele__> Provo a reinstallare la versione 361 dei driver?
<kameha> Unità c unità d
<krabador> daniele__, devi disinstallare tutto quello che hai messo dal ppa, per installare la versione del repo ufficiale
<krabador> daniele__, di che scheda parliamo
<daniele__> gt 820 nvidia
<daniele__> *820M
<cristian_c> allora
<cristian_c> daniele__: io farei un purge dei ppa
<cristian_c> !ppa-purge | daniele__
<ubot-it> daniele__: Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<gigirock> kameha, non entra che significa ?
<daniele__> Ok proverò a reinstallare i driver ufficialmente supportati da ubuntu
<cristian_c> daniele__: penso che tu non abbia letto
<kameha> Non fa il login
<cristian_c> daniele__: ma sicuro di avere 16.04?
<daniele__> Sisi
<cristian_c> kameha: rispota
<cristian_c> kameha: risposta altrettanto vaga
<daniele__> Ubuntu 16.04 Gnome
<kameha> Ritorna sempre nella schermata  utente password
<cristian_c> daniele__: e allora prova ppa-purge
<gigirock> kameha, cioe' tu arrivi alla schermata grafica del login e immettendo la password non appare il desktop
<cristian_c> daniele__: o molto più drasticamente, reinstalla ubuntu
<kameha> Si
<cristian_c> kameha: e cosa appare?
<kameha> Solo schermata login
<gigirock> kameha, provato con utente ospite ?
<cristian_c> kameha: quindi ritorna nuovamente alla schermata login?
<kameha> Si stessa cosa
<cristian_c> kameha: e se invece premi ctrl+alt+f1?
<kameha> Da terminale entro
<cristian_c> kameha: ah, quindi funziona in quel modo?
<kameha> Si in grafica no
<cristian_c> kameha: quindi fai il login da riga di comando e poi?
<gigirock> kameha, hai installato i driver nvidia quindi ?
<kameha> Si
<kameha> Quello dal pannello drive proposti
<gigirock> kameha, e come hai fatto se non avevi il desktop ?
<kameha> Allora provato Live funzionava
<cristian_c> kameha: sì, ma cos'hai fatto dopo il login da riga di comando?
<kameha> Avviata installazione
<kameha> Riavviato loggato
<cristian_c> O.o
<kameha> Installato nvidia
<cristian_c> c'è qualcosa che non quadra nel tuo racconto
<cristian_c> ah, ecco
<kameha> Problemi XD
<cristian_c> kameha: semplicemente, potevi provare ad avviare il desktop con : startx
<cristian_c> una volta fatto il login da riga di comando
<kameha> -.- dava errore
<akis24> bene rimuovere driver nvidia direi
<kameha> Fatto
<cristian_c> kameha: errore che non sapresti descrivere?
<kameha> Credo che era riferito al kernel
<cristian_c> kameha: ma quindi il casino del login è apparso tutto ad un tratto?
<kameha> Al riavvio
<kameha> Formatto e vedo se lo rifa
<gigirock> kameha, prova un ripristino
<gigirock> cd ..
<kameha> Gigirock negli di no non vorrei portarmi degli errori dietro
<gigirock> kameha, ayp
<justdoit> ciao ora vi faccio ridere
<justdoit> ho installato comodo per ubuntu
<justdoit> e mi è appare una tendina di errore
<cristian_c> kameha: nel senso, è apparso da un giorno all'altro?
<kameha> No era nuova insrallazione
<justdoit> no è apparso al primo riavvio del pc dopo l'installazione di comodo
<akis24> kameha: mi sa' che hai disinstallato male i driver se vuoi proviamo in maniera decente e se poi non va' ancora si reinstalla
<kameha> Sta formattato XD
<cristian_c> kameha: il problema è solo su 16.04?
<cristian_c> kameha: 'nuova installazione' a cui avevi già aggiunto i driver nvidia?
<kameha> Credo di si bel senso si altro hd ho archlinux con kde e non mi ha dato questo problemi
<kameha> Per sicurezza riscarico anche la iso
<justdoit> ok troppo impegnati ricontatto più tardi
<justdoit> a presto!!!!
<cristian_c> kameha: ma appena installata la 16.04 il problema sussisteva?
<kameha> No ma non avevo accelerazione video
<kameha> Messaggio di steam
<kameha> Come scheda video ho una Gtx  970
<cristian_c> kameha: bene, quindi ora sappiamo che il problema è comparso dopo l'installazione dei driver nvidia
<kameha> Gia
<cristian_c> kameha: ok, allora procedi con installazione pulita. come hai detto
<cristian_c> kameha: una volta su driver aggiuntivi facci sapere quali opzioni hai a disposizione
<kameha> Ok
<cristian_c> (p.s. non aggiugere ppa, 16.04 dovrebbe avere tutto il necessario)
<cristian_c> a meno che il supporto a maxwell non sia stato aggiunto nei kernel successivi
<kameha> E ma con quelli Nvidia proposti su drive aggiuntivi
<kameha> So iniziati i problemi
<akis24> kameha: testato o raccomandato ..
<kameha> Testato
<cristian_c> kameha: sì, ma di solito ne vengono elencati più di uno
<kameha> No nel mio caso solo 342.22 mi pare di ricordare
<cristian_c> kameha: poi, magari tramite il comando ubuntu-drivers, ci fai vedere
<kameha> Il va bene
<cristian_c> kameha: è un fisso giusto?
<kameha> Si
<cristian_c> ok, quindi nessun problema optimus, ecc..
<daniele__> Ragazzi niente non mi fa rimuovere nemmeno il pacchetto libcuda1
<f843d0> 17:17:25< cristian_c> daniele__: o molto più drasticamente, reinstalla ubuntu
<daniele__> eh vorrei non arrivare a una soluzione tanto drastica
<cristian_c> daniele__: ma io intendevo il ppa
<cristian_c> non il pacchetto
<cristian_c> con ppa-purge
<akis24> daniele__:  dai prova sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-*
<daniele__> Si ho provato, ma nel togliere il ppa mi restituisce lo stesso errore perchè libcuda1 fa parte di quel ppa
<daniele__> Ho fatto con ppa-purge
<daniele__> Il problema nasce da var-lib-snapd-gl,mount
<daniele__> Da quanto leggo dagli errori non risultato montato e questo impedisce di rimuovere libcuda
<cristian_c> non conosco bene quel software
<cristian_c> daniele__: ma puoi postare su pastebin il risultato del ppa-purge?
<daniele__> certo un secondo
<daniele__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17038764/
<cristian_c> Failed to stop var-lib-snapd-lib-gl.mount: Unit var-lib-snapd-lib-gl.mount not loaded.
<cristian_c> in effetti....
<akis24> il Sirtaki  è un bel ballo greco ma se entri e esci di continuo è fastidioso in canale
<giffio> salve ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu su pc con windows 10
<krabador> del tipo ?
<giffio> non riesco a far partire la chiavetta con su ubuntu
<giffio> ho probato a smanettare dal bios
<giffio> ho tolto pure l'avvio rapido ma nulla
<giffio> mi si avvia direttamente windows senza calcolare completamente di striscio la chiavetta
<krabador> giffio, come hai fatto la pendrive ?
<giffio> ho utilizzato un programma per installare l'iso
<giffio> sulla chiavetta
<giffio> unebootin
<krabador> sbagliato
<krabador> in che sistema puoi fare la pendrive ?
<giffio> devo semplicemente mettere l'iso su chiavetta?
<krabador> mi rispondi?
<giffio> non capisco scusa
<giffio> intendi il tipo di formattazione?
<krabador> giffio, scusami
<krabador> <krabador> in che sistema puoi fare la pendrive ?
<krabador> cosa ha di poco chiaro ?
<krabador> giffio, ho pm disabilitati , scrivi tranquillamente in canale
<giffio> cosa intendi?
<giffio> che sistema operativo ho su?
<krabador> che sistema puoi usare per la creazione della pendrive .
<netucletu> ciao
<krabador> !ciao | netucletu
<ubot-it> netucletu: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<giffio> non so dimmi tu quale è il metodo giusto
<krabador> giffio, non te lo posso dire
<giffio> ho un hp con su windows 10 a 64 bit
<krabador> se non mi dici che sistema puoi usare
<krabador> ooooh :D
<krabador> giffio, scarica il software menzionato qui http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> formatta la pendrive, e rifalla
<giffio> fatto
<giffio> scusa l'ignoranza ma non è la stessa cosa che avevo fatto prima?
<krabador> no.
<krabador> unetbootin != rufus
<giffio> ok grazie
<krabador> netucletu che dice ?
<giffio> e per creare una doppia partizione windows e ubuntu?
<krabador> lo farà l'installer , quando scegli "installa ubuntu a fianco windows"
<krabador> sempre che il disco non sia partizionato con tabella mbr contenente 4 partizioni primarie
<giffio> quindi in teoria appena finisco il processo basta che riavvio il pc e parte l'installer
<krabador> no
<krabador> puo' partire anche la sessione di prova
<giffio> ne avessi azzeccata una XD
<krabador> giffio, hai "quasi" azzeccato, nel senso che se parte correttamente la pendrive , e non fai nessuna azione, avrai una schermata in cui ti verrà chiesto di provare o installare
<giffio> ok grazie del supporto gentilissimo
<krabador> se si sceglie la prova, verrà caricata una sessione del sistema , del tutto dimostrativa, senza che niente nel disco sia toccato, dalla quale puoi provare il sistema,
<krabador> con la buona salute.
<krabador> ù
<giffio> salve
<giffio> purtroppo nel momento in cui tento di far partire l'installazione mi si blocca e resto con l'immagine bloccata della schermata di selezione tra prova, installa ubuntu etc
<giffio> installazione tramite pennetta usb con ubuntu 64 bit caricato all'interno con rufus
<giffio> ho un pc con windows 10 64 bit
<giffio> qualcuno può darmi una mano?
#ubuntu-it 2017-05-29
<Saverio> Buongiorno
<Saverio> Stamattina ho la 16.04 che non mi parte bene,  dopo l'installazione dei driver nvidia della scheda video...come si può risolvere
<Mr_Pan> !dettagli
<ubot-it> Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Saverio> 16.04..ieri ho installato da ubuntu software i driver per la scheda video nvidia, dovevo riavviarlo per rendere effettiva la cosa. l'ho fatto  Stamattina ma si blocca dopo la partenza inserendo la password..
<Saverio> riesce solo a mostrare la scrivania ma non funziona niente
<ryuujin> shhhwwwuuuuuuhhh.... cespuglio rotolante che ruota nel deserto
<ryuujin> salve, chi puo' aiutarmi?
<gigirock> a togliere la distro scarsa che hai installato ....io !
<zap> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con la stampa di documenti.Uso ubuntu 16.04  e se provo a stampare un documento esce una stampa irriconoscibile con una grande componente di nero.Se stampo un documento allegato alla posta elettronica, con la stessa stampante,si stampa correttamente
<Saverio> Buonasera...ho una 16.04 che si impalla dopo aver installato i driver della sk video nvidia...come posso ritornare al precedente stato?
<Saverio> da desktop non lo posso fare...è bloccato...da
<f843d0> Saverio: cerca di entrare in tty (tramite Ctrl + Alt + F1 dal menu di login), prova a disinstallare i driver con sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia*
<Saverio> da desktop non posso fare niente...si blocca tutto..lo posso fare da modalita provvisoria...
<Saverio> Fatto --purge remove nvidia ma risponde che non sono installati...perché si impalla allora...?....
<Saverio> Un déjà vu
<Saverio> déjà vu
<Saverio> Un deja vu di windows...
<Saverio> Qualcuno può darmi un indicazione di come riordinare ubuntu..?...grz
#ubuntu-it 2017-05-30
<LINUX-NEW> buongiorno
<LINUX-NEW> utilizzo una ubuntu 14.04  kernel 4.4.0-79 ma ho dei grossi rallentamenti durante l'utilizzo gia da quando la ram è a 1,86 di 4GB e il processore lavora pochissimo, da dove posso partire per fare un debug ?
<Luca_Angelo_Gori> buongiorno vorrei installare Ubuntu sul mio Mac Pro come posso fare?
<Luca_Angelo_Gori> inoltre qual' ora dovessi riuscire a installarlo, questo comporterebbe l' eliminazione di Sierra?
<Luca_Angelo_Gori> Grazie
<Carlin0> !mac
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'mac'
<Carlin0> manco questa ce ...
<zap>  ciao a tutti, ho un problema con la stampa di documenti.Uso ubuntu 16.04  e se provo a stampare un documento esce una stampa irriconoscibile con una grande componente di nero.Se stampo un documento allegato alla posta elettronica, con la stessa stampante,si stampa correttamente
<Carlin0> zap, che stampante ?
<zap> Carlin0, samsung scx 3400
<Carlin0> zap, e come l'hai installata ?
<zap> Carlin0, installata con i drivers forniti da samsung,ma la cosa strana è che ha funzionato per piu di due anni poi improvvisamente...
<Carlin0> ah e cosa è successo nel frattempo ?
<gigirock> zap ma quando dici che stampi cosa stampi se stampi un pdf o stampi un testo ascii hai lo stesso problema ?
<zap> gigirock  ho provato solo con pdf,lo stesso documento allegato alla posta elettronica lo stampo senza scaricarlo e va bene se lo scarico sul pc e provo a stamparlo no
<gigirock> zap allora il problema e' nel 'visualizzatore' dei pdf ....
<zap> Carlin0, non ho idea di cosa sia successo faccio i normali aggiornamenti regolarmente
<Carlin0> zap, che ubuntu è ?
<zap> Carlin0, 16.04
<Carlin0> zap, hai provato a reinstallare evince ?
<zap> Carlin0, evince non so cosa è
<Carlin0> il visualizzatore di file pdf
<Carlin0> zap, sudo apt install --reinstall evince
<zap> Carlin0, fatto
<Carlin0> cambiato qualcosa ?
<zap> Carlin0, vado in un'altra stanza e provo a stampare,devo scollegarmi
<daniez> Buongiorno ragazzi, premetto che non è la prima volta che installo ed uso ubuntu. Sto installando sul mio pc fisso ubuntu. Arrivato alla parte che devo scegliere la lingue, mouse e tastiera non vengono rilevati
<daniez> qualcuno di voi può aiutarmi?
<zap> Carlin0, no nulla è cambiato .si è aperta una finestra che dice che ubuntu ha riscantrato un errore interno
<Carlin0> zap, nel terminale sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> zap, (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | pastebinit
<daniez> eccomi
<Carlin0> zap, posta il link che viene prodotto dall'ultimo comando
<gigirock> daniez, stai installando su un pc con windows 10 ?
<Carlin0> daniez, installi da dvd o da usb ?
<daniez> ho windows 10, riscontro lo stesso problema sia da varie usb che da dvd
<gigirock> daniez, hai controllato i parametri uefi ?
<daniez> si, disattivati
<Carlin0> daniez, hai controllato il md5sum della iso ?
<gigirock> daniez, cosa hai disattivato ?
<daniez> sono andato nel bios, ed ho disattivato il secure boot, intendi questo?
<gigirock> daniez, ok devi anche disinstallare fast boot e fare uno shutdown del windows completo
<daniez> fastboot? sempre nel bios. Calcola che ho un bios molto evoluto. Ho una scheda madre nuova
<Carlin0> disabilitare ... non dal bios ma da win
<gigirock> daniez, no fastboot intendo la funzione che carica velocemente windows 10
<daniez> ok
<gigirock> daniez, visto che 6 cosi' evoluto controlla che tastiera e mouse non siano nelle usb blu cioe' 3.0
<zap> Carlin0, non so se c'è una relazione tra le due cose, ma quando apro un programma o una qualsiasi finestra questa si apre tutta a sinistra e i pulsanti di chiusura ridimensionamento rimangono nascosti.per visualizzarli devo trascinare la finestra verso il centro dello schermo.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/24715055/
<daniez> insomma tanto evoluto non direi. ma la macchina è abbastanza nuova
<daniez> no sono usb 2.0
<Carlin0> zap, hai aggiunto un ppa il problema potrebbe nascere da lì
<Carlin0> !ppa | zap
<ubot-it> zap: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<daniez> ok ragazzi faccio queste prove e ritento?
<gigirock> daniez,  inoltre testa con md5 la iso non si sa mai
<Carlin0> daniez, controlla anche il md5sum della iso
<gigirock> daniez, installi la 1704 ?
<Carlin0> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<daniez> si la 17.4
<Carlin0> daniez,  meglio la 16.04
<daniez> md5 sarebbe? scusate l'ignoranza
<gigirock> daniez, se devi scaricare ancora la iso prova con la 1604
<Carlin0> leggi la guida daniez
<daniez> no già scaricata
<gigirock> daniez, md5 e' un metodo per testare se la iso e' ok o no
<daniez> ok
<Carlin0> daniez, la 17.04 è parecchio buggata e non è LTS
<daniez> grazie gigirock
<daniez> ma dalla precedente, aggiornare all'ultima versione è facile?
<Carlin0> poi vedi tu ...
<Carlin0> daniez, la 16.04 ha 5 anni di supporto
<gigirock> daniez, la 16 si aggiorna ad un  livello pari alla 17
<daniez> ok, mi avete convinto
<Carlin0> ma se aggiorni (per ora) torni ai bug
<daniez> Ok
<daniez> grazie carlino
<daniez> cmq non ho trovato il fastboot
<Carlin0> in win 10 c'è fastboot
<Carlin0> giyf
<daniez> non lo metto in dubbio, ma non ci sta la voce
<zap> Carlin0, non ho capito quale ppa crea problemi? e cosa devo fare'
<Carlin0> zap basta leggere
<Carlin0> !ppa | zap
<ubot-it> zap: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<Carlin0> daniez, http://bfy.tw/C4rZ
<daniez> Carlino, già ci ero arrivato però non mi da la terza possibilità del fastboot
<daniez> se potessi inviare uno screenshot.
<Carlin0> ah boh daniez allora controlla il md5sum
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<daniez> ok
<daniez> ho controllato con md5, msg: md5 ceck sums are the same
<Carlin0> daniez, ma sempre la 17.04 ?
<daniez> si
<daniez> sto scaricando ora la 16
<Carlin0> la 17.04 a molti manco vede la scheda ethernet ed altre belle cose
<daniez> azz, allora installo la 16 e vediamo che succede
<daniez> grazie carlino
<daniez> ragazzi, stesso problema con la 16
<daniez> arrivati alla parte che devo scegliere la lingua. Tastiera e mouse non funzionano
<gigirock> daniez, moooooolto strano, hai scaricato la 16 a 64 bit ?
<daniez> sisi
<daniez> entrambe 64
<gigirock> aspe
<daniez> non so se ti può essere utile. Ma all'inizio. Esce schermata nera con a sinistra delle scritte che vanzano
<daniez> con scritte del tipo enable usb
<daniez> poi error usb port 5
<gigirock> daniez, ma tu scegli "prova ubuntu senza installare" ?
<daniez> no
<daniez> dovrei?
<gigirock> daniez, si prova prima quello
<daniez> ok vado, se mi da lo stesso problema?
<gigirock> eh aspe
<daniez> fatto
<daniez> gigi, allora parte perfettamente. Ma mouse e tastiera. morti
<gigirock> daniez, hai davanti il desktop del sistema live ?
<daniez> sono dovuto ritornare in windows
<daniez> non potevo usare ne mouse ne tastiera
<gigirock> daniez, mouse e tastiera hanno qualcosa di particolare ?
<gigirock> daniez, il comparto usb ha qualcosa di particolare ?
<daniez> la tastiera è una normale
<daniez> multimediale, ma abbastanza vecchiotta
<daniez> il mouse una cineseria
<daniez> potrei provare a cambiarli?
<daniez> usb
<daniez> 3.0 una tip c
<daniez> e 3.1
<gigirock> daniez, infatti e' molto strano , cmq c'erano quei messaggi di errore.... e poi per scegliere "prova senza installare" come hai fatto ?
<daniez> la prima volta in queste scelte tastiera andava
<daniez> appena partiva tutto l'iter si spegnevano tutte le luci
<gigirock> ok allora vai nel bios e controlla che ci sia qualcosa del tipo usb legacy o 2.0 compatibile
<daniez> metto usb 2.0?
<gigirock> si per esempio....
<daniez> ok gii, per ora ti ringrazio. Devo andare a lavoro
<daniez> appena torno provo e ti faccio sapere
#ubuntu-it 2017-05-31
<DavideTN> Ciao
<DavideTN> ho una Ubuntu Mate 16.04.2 64b e vorrei capire come settare delle impostazione del desktop (ad es. sfondo, icone, barre dei menu) da terminale o con uno script
<DavideTN> ho questa necessità perché nella mia rete (circa 200 client) alcuni utenti modificano continuamente tali impostazioni rendendo a volte inutilizzabile il desktop per altri utenti
<DavideTN> la sessione è legata ad un utente locale generico con autologon
<pituccio> heeeelp
<pituccio> non riesco ad aggiornare ubunto
<Carlin0> pituccio, che ubuntu ?
<Mr_Pan> pituccio, ubuntu ubuntu !
<ExPBoy> pituccio, che errori ti da?
<Carlin0> avrà risolto ...
<ExPBoy> si ok ma almeno farlo sapere
<Mr_Pan> pituccio, hai risolto  ?
<pituccio> scusate ma nn ho risolto
<pituccio> c è un mago in linea?
<pituccio> non riesco a fare l update di ubuntu
<Mr_Pan> pituccio, sarebbe gradita una risposta ... ti é stato chiesto piu volte quale distro ubuntu utilizzi
<Mr_Pan> non credo otterai risposta
<pituccio> scusate di nuovo ma mi ero allontanato dal pc
<pituccio> sono al lavoro
<pituccio> come faccio a sapere che ubuntu e?
<pituccio> non saprei rispondere
<pituccio> 15.04
<Mr_Pan> pituccio, come prima cosa ti suggerisco di aggiornare ad una versione recente la tua e' fuori aggiornamento da gennaio 2016
<Mr_Pan> pituccio, descrivi il problema che hai
<Mr_Pan> !dettagli
<ubot-it> Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<andrea3415> salve, ho dei problemi con xubuntu ed il wii-fi  non riesco ad abilitarlo, sotto le connessioni non la trovo ed il pulsate del pc non risponde
<Mr_Pan> pituccio, sei sparito di nuovo  ? ?    ok ... non lmentarti poi ... ciao
<andrea3415> il pc e' vecchio e datato un hp pavilion 5000
<pituccio> o mamma
<andrea3415> dici che troppo tecnologia fa malee :-)
<pituccio> non dicevo a te scusa ma a mr pan
<pituccio> mr pan non abbandonarmi
<andrea3415> qualcuno puo aiutarmi!?
<Carlin0> andrea3415, sei da ubuntu ora ?
<andrea3415> si me ne sono accorto. ma sono entrato su xubuntu la pagina per scaricarlo  o trovare aiuto.
<andrea3415> e vi era solo questo canale irc
<Carlin0> rispondi alla domanda andrea3415
<andrea3415> se sono nel canale sbagliato spiegatemi cortesemente come entrare su quello giusto
<andrea3415> si sono da ubuntu
<Carlin0> ok andrea3415 il wifi non ha mai funzionato ?
<andrea3415> con windows si  con linux no
<Carlin0> andrea3415, apri un terminale e  scrivi sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> andrea3415, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<Carlin0> andrea3415, posta il link che viene prodotto dall'ultimo comando
<andrea3415> allora..... perdonami ma ho un problemino
<Carlin0> tipo ?
<andrea3415> apro il terminale, inserisco la prima stringa mi chiede la pasword ma non mi da modo di scrivere
<andrea3415> come se fosse bloccato
<Carlin0> tu scrivi la pass e dai invio anche se non la vedi
<andrea3415> fatto
<andrea3415> ma non mi da nulla
<andrea3415> mi richiede la pasword
<andrea3415> che è sempre quellla
<Carlin0> mettila
<andrea3415> e: operazione istall non valida
<andrea3415> sudo apt istall pastebinit
<Carlin0> andrea3415, fai copia incolla dei comandi così non sbagli a scriverli
<andrea3415> ok presa
<andrea3415> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24725954/
<andrea3415> questo mi esce
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0, BCM4318
<ryuujin> andrea3415: considera ceh mentre digiti la password, e' normale che non vedi nulla...
<Carlin0> andrea3415, sudo apt install firmware-b43-installer
<andrea3415> fatto
<andrea3415> installato
<Carlin0> andrea3415, riavvia il pc
<andrea3415> ok
<andrea3415> ok rieccomi
<andrea3415> wifi ora ho la spunta per abilitarlo
<andrea3415> si accende la spia e il pulsante del pc funziona
<andrea3415> grazieeee grazieee
<Carlin0> di nulla andrea3415
<cherandrea> cmq posso chiederti una cosa!? se avessi bisogno di aiuto per il mio sistema va bene qui o dove devo andare
<Carlin0> se si tratta di ubuntu o derivate ufficiali vieni pure qui
<Carlin0> cherandrea, che versione di xubuntu hai installato ?
<cherandrea> mmmm credo l'ultima come faccio a vederla
<cherandrea> .-)
<Carlin0> lsb_release -r
<cherandrea> 17-04
<cherandrea> xubuntu
<Carlin0> è l'ultima
<cherandrea> ok e va behne se chiedo qui o c'e' un canale giusto
<Carlin0> è questo il canale di supporto
<cherandrea> ok e se ti chiedessi come faccio ad installare la mia stampante wi-fi o come si fa
<Carlin0> che stampante ?
<cherandrea> epson sx525wd
<Carlin0> cherandrea, ho paura che non supporti il wifi dovresti provare a collegarla usb
<cherandrea> aaa ok va beh non si puo voler sempre tutto
<Mr_Pan> cherandrea, leggi >>> http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Epson/Epson-SX525WD_Series
<Mr_Pan> cherandrea, sembrerebbe pienamente supportata
<Carlin0> http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/search/01/search/searchModule andrea scarica il deb dei driver proprietari
<Carlin0> sono anche abbastanza aggiornati al 23 03 2017
<cherandrea> ok grazie
<cherandrea> provo
<Carlin0> cherandrea, a quel sito metti sistema linux e il tuo modello di stampante , poi quando scarichi prendi il *.deb a 32 o 64 bit come ti occorre
<cherandrea> ok perfetto
<Carlin0> poi installi il deb e colleghi la stampante e su impostazioni di stampa la aggiungi
<pituccio> salve ragazzi ho bisogno di aiuto
<Mr_Pan> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<pituccio> vorrei aggiornare ubuntu 15.04 che nn uso da tempo e quando mi offre l aggiornamento e continuo mi risponde cosi:
<pituccio> che nn ho sufficiente spazio sul disco mentre in realta ce ne
<Mr_Pan> pituccio, CTRL+ALT+t      si apre console scrivi .     sudo apt install pastebinit
<pituccio> perche nn scrive?
<pituccio> non riesco a scrivere sul terminale mr pan
<Mr_Pan> pituccio, hai fatto  ?
<Mr_Pan> pituccio, come non scrivi nel trminale ?!
<pituccio> c e scritto password per vito e :
<pituccio> scrivo qualsiasi cosa ma nn digita
<Mr_Pan> pituccio, scrivi la password e premi invio ... normale che non te la faccia vedere
<Mr_Pan> pituccio, la devi scrivere "al buio"
<pituccio> ok
<pituccio> sparisce il terminale
<pituccio> come mai
<Tucciol> Ciao, ho un problema all'installazzione
<Mr_Pan> !dettagli | Tucciol
<ubot-it> Tucciol: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Mr_Pan> pituccio con calma riari il terminale e scrivi     sudo apt install pastebinit
<Mr_Pan> non deve sparire nulla
<Tucciol> Si scusate, dice: non e stata rilevata alcuna unita cd rom comune
<pituccio> ho provato diverse volte, devo digitare di fianco o devo dare invio?
<Tucciol> Uso un asus, ho inserito la iso di parrot in una partizione
<pituccio> mr pan se digito la pwd di fianco sparisce il terminale, se do invio dice di riprovare
<Tucciol> Posso fare> si-no, al messaggio: non e stata rilevata alcuna unita cd rom caricare i drive del cd dal dispositivo rimovibile?
<Mr_Pan> Tucciol, due cose ... questo canale e' di supporto a Ubuntu e derivate ufficiali... quindi Parrot non va bene
<Mr_Pan> Tucciol, si da supporto a installazioni reali niente macchine virtauli o simili
<Tucciol> Ma parrot e di ubuntu
<Tucciol> Non sono su macchina virtuale
<Mr_Pan> Tucciol, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate   dove lo vedi  ?
<Mr_Pan> Tucciol, se hai una iso devi masterizzare un dvd
<Mr_Pan> pituccio, se scrivi la password il terminale non si chiude
<Tucciol> Bah, lo avete creato voi e non avete risposta... ma io non lo so .. cmq ricordo che le installazioni sono uguali sia per ubuntu che per kali e parrot
<Mr_Pan> Tucciol, voi chi  ?  non sono mica un dipendente di Canonical ...
<Tucciol> La iso si puo installare anche da usb o partizione
<Mr_Pan> Tucciol, ripeto non é una derivata ufficiale Ubuntu come non lo e'Parrot
<pituccio> eppure si chiude
<Mr_Pan> pituccio, allora non so aiutarti sorry
<pituccio> come spiegavo prima se digito di fianco non vedo cosa scrivo e poi si chiude
<pituccio> grazie cmq
<Tucciol> Certo non e ufficiale...almeno .. e quello che sapete voi, perche e stata fatta sempre dalla canonical ma solo per hacker e e computer autorizzati dal governo e dalla finanza
<Mr_Pan> Tucciol, ok non inquinare i log del canale con aria fritta . Grazie
<Mr_Pan> pituccio, facciamo un ultimo tentativo poi stop
<Mr_Pan> pituccio, seguimi attentamente
<Mr_Pan> pituccio, apri console (CTRL+ALT+t)
<pituccio> mr pan riavvio tutto e riprovo in caso ti posso ricontattare?
<Mr_Pan> io qua sto ancora per poco
<Tucciol> Aria fritta... bah, tornando al fatto.. la funzione live va.. l'installazione no, che faccio si o no e sempre uguale.. da errore
<pituccio> ok, sto riprovando all infinito
<pituccio> mi sembra strano
<Tucciol> @pituccio.. qual'è il problema?
<pituccio> non riesco ad avanzare con la versione aggiornata per mancanza presunta di spazio
<pituccio> apro ilterminale, appena digito la psw di fianco al messaggio sparisce la fineastra
<Tucciol> Hahaha, scusa se rido.. ma mi fa ridere il fatto che tutte le volte che aggiorni ubuntu dice che non ce spazio.. ma ce ne
<Mr_Pan> pituccio, quale messaggio  ?
<pituccio> dopo che dgt invio
<Tucciol> Non ha abbastanza memoria RAM per esegure app
<Mr_Pan> pituccio, una volta aperto il terminale devi scrivere    apt install pastebinit    dare invio   e digitare la password "al buio"
<pituccio> parentesi quadra sudo parentesi password for vito, che sarei io....
<Tucciol> Cmq ciao io ritento da solo
<Mr_Pan> pituccio, scusa metti sudo prima di apt...
<pituccio> niente
<pituccio> ma devo vedere quello che digito?
<Mr_Pan> pituccio, nient eocsa?   ti rendi conto che quello che scrivi e' impossibile...
<pituccio> e assurdo
<pituccio> che devo fare....
<Mr_Pan> pituccio, con calma
<pituccio> ti farei entrare nel sistema se fosse possibile
<Mr_Pan> sudo apt install pastebin
<Mr_Pan> sudo apt install pastebinit    scusa
<Mr_Pan> digita la password e attendi installazione
<pituccio> dice riprovare
<Mr_Pan> sbagli a scrivere la password
<pituccio> ogni volta che invio
<pituccio> impossibile perche la psw e vito
<Mr_Pan> ...
<pituccio> rinuncio grazie Mr Pan
<Mr_Pan> pituccio, ok
<daniez> salve
<daniez> ieri ho risolto con l'installazione di ubuntu
<lottoale> buongiorno signori, dovrei installare una stampante canon pixima IP100 su sistema lubuntu, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> le canon sono assai rognose
<Carlin0> lottoale, sei fortunello : scarica i driver http://www.canon.it/support/consumer_products/products/printers/inkjet/pixma_ip_series/ip100.aspx?type=drivers&language=&os=Linux%20(64-bit)
<Carlin0> lottoale, 32 o 64 bit ?
<lottoale> dove lo vedo? ho instellato da poco
<Carlin0> lottoale, nel terminale scrivi uname -a
<Carlin0> incolla qui la risposta
<lottoale> https://thepasteb.in/p/JZhpM1z0xj0ug
<Carlin0> ma dai incolla la risposta , è una sola riga
<lottoale> Linux lavoro 4.4.0-77-generic #98-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 26 08:34:02 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Carlin0> ok è 64 bit
<Carlin0> lottoale, hai scaricato i driver ?
<lottoale> si
<Carlin0> lottoale, nel terminale sudo apt install gdebi
<lottoale> devo estrarre prima
<lottoale> ?
<Carlin0> e dopo lottoale scompatti i driver
<Carlin0> c'è una cartella packages installi (aprendo con gdebi) prima cnijfilter-common_3.70-1_amd64.deb
<Giom> Salve, ho un dubbio.. vorrei installare ex-novo ubuntu 17.04, ma poi scaduti i 9 mesi dovrò aggiornare... Ma come funziona? Dovrò reinstallare da zero ubuntu, perdendo dati, impostazioni ecc.. e dovendo fare tutto da capo?
<Carlin0> e dopo cnijfilter-ip100series_3.70-1_amd64.deb
<lottoale> ...questa me la devi spiegare meglio
<Carlin0> Giom, se installi la 16.04 hai supporto per 5 anni
<Carlin0> lottoale, hai installato gdebi ?
<Giom> Lo so, ma vorrei sapere quando vado ad aggiornare che succede?
<Carlin0> Giom, puoi avanzare di versione , ma non sempre va bene , inoltre la 17.04 ha parecchi bug
<Carlin0> Giom, in fase di installazione puoi creare partizioni separate in cui salvare dati
<Carlin0> così se reinstalli i dati so al sicuro e formatti solo il sistema operativo
<lottoale> se è la stringa su terminale ho fatto tutto, ho aperto la cartella ma come apro con gdebi?
<Carlin0> lottoale, hai scompattato i driver ?
<lottoale> si ho le quattro cartelle davanti
<Carlin0> ce una cartella packages che contiene i deb
<Giom> Grazie! :)
<Carlin0> clicchi sul deb che ti interessa e scegli apri con .... gdebi
<lottoale> scusa ma continuo a non capire cosa intendi con apri con gdebi
<Carlin0> rileggi
<Carlin0> scusa ma devo andare dopo installati i 2 deb aggiungi la stampante da : impostazioni di stampa
<lottoale> mi da errore, la dipendenza non puo essere soddisfatta
<Carlin0> 17:48:18<Carlin0> clicchi sul deb (col destro) che ti interessa e scegli apri con .... gdebi
<Carlin0> lottoale, che dipendenza ?
<lottoale> boh
<Carlin0> te lo dice gdebi
<Carlin0> lo scrive in rosso
<lottoale> libtiFF4
<Carlin0> lottoale, scaricala da qui http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/t/tiff/libtiff4-dev_4.0.3-7ubuntu0.7_amd64.deb
<Carlin0> e installala per prima con gdebi
<Carlin0> devo scappare se non risolvi torna + tardi o domani
<Carlin0> ciao
<daniez> Buonasera ragazzi finalmente sono riuscito ad installare ubuntu. Ora ho un altro problema, direi noto. Uuntu non mi vede la chiavetta usb wifi. netgear n300
<daniez> Buonasera ragazzi finalmente sono riuscito ad installare ubuntu. Ora ho un altro problema, direi noto. Uuntu non mi vede la chiavetta usb wifi. netgear n300
<daniez> ciao gigi
<daniez> Salve, ce nessuno che mi possa aiutare?
<f843d0> !qualcuno | daniez
<ubot-it> daniez: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<daniez> eheh
<daniez> allora il mio è un problema noto
<daniez> ubuntu non rileva la penna wifi
<f843d0> daniez: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<daniez> da terminale?
<daniez> devo digitare questo comando?
<f843d0> daniez: non so, ti sembra una risposta delle parole crociate?
<daniez> ma perchè voi del supporto italia siete così prevenuti, nessuno nasce sapiente
<lolmaker> Salve a tutti, ho un grandissimo problema.. devo installare la iso di ubuntu su una partizione.. MA è in NTFS.. ho ben pensato di convertirla in FAT32 dal cmd di win.. Eh no, purtroppo sono con la modalita provvisoria, e da errore, non posso entrare in quella normale perche c'è un virus o piu che mi fanno surriscaldare emi si spegne il pc...AIUTO.
<lolmaker> CMQ... che chat di merda, siete tutti e 40 di aiuto..........
#ubuntu-it 2017-06-01
<developer553> c'è qualcuno?
<leolollos> Buongiorno
<leolollos> utilizzo Kubuntu 17.04 (installato da zero, prima avevo Kubuntu 16.04 e si presentava lo stesso problema) su un Acer Aspire E5-575G-53DY
<leolollos> Purtroppo ho un segnale wifi più debole di Windows, e molto variabile: con Windows stavo sempre al massimo (5 tacche), con Kubuntu varia tra 2 e 3 tacche
<leolollos> c'è un modo per capire come mai? Grazie
<Carlin0> leolollos, ma la connessione è stabile ?
<leolollos> Sisi
<leolollos> non dà problemi
<Carlin0> potrebbe essere solo una cosa grafica
<ExPBoy> esatto
<ExPBoy> windows tende a dare sempre il massimo segnale anche se non è vero
<leolollos> ah ecco... però dovrei provare a vedere se nei punti lontani dal modem
<leolollos> dove con WIndows prendeva, prende pure con Kubuntu
<leolollos> In ogni caso, ci sarebbe qualche comando per verificare che il driver funzioni bene?
<Carlin0> se dici che non da problemi
<ExPBoy> leolollos, che scheda wifi hai?
<leolollos> se non sbaglio una scheda Realtek, ma non ne sono sicuro
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> con non s0no sicuro nn facciamo niente
<Carlin0> leolollos, apri un terminale e scrivi sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> leolollos, sudo iwlist scan | pastebinit
<leolollos> un secondo solo
<Carlin0> leolollos, posta il link che viene creato dall'ultimo comando
<leolollos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24735207/
<Carlin0> 4G-Gateway-6E58-5G è la tua rete ?
<leolollos> si
<Carlin0> Quality=51/70
<Carlin0> direi che funziona
<leolollos> bene, allora mi fido :)
<leolollos> ultima cosa, già che ci sto
<ExPBoy> lol
<leolollos> Ho una scheda NVIDIA 940MX
<leolollos> Sto usando i driver Nouveau, con cui funziona perfettamente
<leolollos> (mentre sul 16.04 mi davano problemi...)
<leolollos> Conoscete un fix per risolvere i problemi di tearing, nel caso volessi mettere quelli proprietari?
<Carlin0> leolollos, si freezava il desktop ?
<leolollos> No
<leolollos> Con i nouveau si bloccavano i video su YouTube
<leolollos> e gli effetti di KWin non erano proprio fluidissimi
<Carlin0> eh boh mi spiace non uso kde
<leolollos> però il problema del tearing con i driver Nvidia ce l'ho avuto anche provando a mettere Ubuntu Unity
 * ExPBoy ha le bolle
<Carlin0> al massimo puoi provare a installarli i proprietari e valutare con quali ti trovi meglio
 * Mr_Pan apre la finestra per fare uscire KDE ... 
<leolollos> Aspetta, mi spiego meglio xD
<Carlin0> tanto non conosco la scheda
<leolollos> -> Con Kubuntu e Ubuntu Unity 16.04, ho provato sia i Nouveau (con cui avevo prestazioni pessime), sia i NVIDIA (con cui avevo problemi di tearing)
<leolollos> -> Con Kubuntu 17.04 sto usando i Nouveau e non ho problemi, ma mi chiedevo se qualcuno conoscesse un sistema per risolvere i problemi di tearing
<leolollos> la scheda è la NVIDIA 940MX
<Carlin0> installi i proprietari se ti trovi bene li tieni se no li rimuovi
<gigirock> leolollos, non conosco la scheda, ma e' un portatile o un desktop ?
<leolollos> Portatile
<gigirock> e quella e' l'unica scheda grafica o ci sono 2 schede grafiche ?
<Mr_Pan> gigirock, sicuro ha l integrata ..
<gigirock> Mr_Pan, ci sono anche portatili con 2 sk grafiche ... intel + nvidia
<Carlin0> nascono intel e poi viene aggiunta la nvidia
<gigirock> eh e hanno mille problemi di riconoscimento e power
<Carlin0> mentre le intel con linux vanno da dio
<neofita83> salve a tutti, potrei chiedere un piccolo aiuto?
<leolollos> Si ha anche la integrata
<Carlin0> !chiedi | neofita83
<ubot-it> neofita83: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<neofita83> vorrei chiedervi se è consigliato in fase di installazione forzare l'installazione uefi
<neofita83> sto installando ubuntu su un portatile free dos
<leolollos> Per me è stato l'unico modo per installare Kubuntu...
<leolollos> con UEFI e Secure Boot attivo
<leolollos> altrimenti non si avviava
<Carlin0> !uefi
<gigirock> neofita83, installerai altri os su quel pc ?
<neofita83> no, lo userò solo con ubuntu per uso domenstico
<neofita83> cose leggere....file di testo, excel, film, e internet
<gigirock> leolollos, ma tu hai installato definitivamente e poi aggiornato i 'proprietari' all'ultima versione ?
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<leolollos> Quando provai i driver NVIDIA su Kubuntu 16.04, installai direttamente dal Gestore driver
<gigirock> neofita83, se non intendi installare win mac o altre cose allora non hai bisogno di uefi
<neofita83> quindi posso anche non forzare l'installazione uefi?
<Mr_Pan> neofita83, esatto
<neofita83> grazie :)
<leolollos> quando invece provai Ubuntu 16.04 Unity, pensando che il problema di tearing fosse dovuto a KDE, li installai dai repo Nvidia
<gigirock> leolollos, cmq quella scheda grafica e' un po' al limite per kde neon o unity , per esempio 2ndo me gnome o mate/cinnamon non dovrebbero avere problemi di sorta. Poi tutto dipende da che risoluzione video vuoi tenere....
<leolollos> E' così male come scheda? :(
<leolollos> ho una risoluzione 1366x768
<neofita83> e come ripartizione quale consigliate?
<gigirock> leolollos, i driver per linux non sono cosi' performanti quanto quelli per win
<gigirock> leolollos, e aggiungi che kde e unity sono dei continui "work in progress"
<gigirock> neofita una bella root una home separata e swap = ram , non criptare e metti grub nel device non nella partizione
<neofita83> troppo tecnico xD faccio fatica a seguirti gigirock :)
<gigirock> neofita83, 6 tu che devi installare sara' meglio che diventi tecnico anche tu
<leolollos> Traduzione = scegli "utilizza tutto il disco" et voilà xD
<neofita83> lol, grazie :D
<gigirock> leolollos, anni e anni di studio ed esperienze ,cancellati da un opzione ......
<leolollos> haha non ti offendere xD
<gigirock> neofita83, con "tutto il disco" fai una installazione standard... vai
<leolollos> Io ho usato sempre quel modo per installare (su 4 pc) e non ho avuto problemi, finora.
<leolollos> Certo, meglio fare la tua ripartizione, ma così si fa in molto meno tempo e senza smanettamenti
<gigirock> leolollos, esatto
<Claudua> Ciao, mi si è bloccata l'installazione di Ubuntu Mate perché o il lettore dvd era danneggiato o il file ISO lo era. A detta della schermata era qualcosa del genere
<Mr_Pan> Claudua, SCARICA DI NUOVO LA ISO CONTROLLALA PRIMA COM MD5 E RIFAI INSTALALZIONE
<Mr_Pan> opss
<Mr_Pan> scusa
<Mr_Pan> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<Mr_Pan> Claudua, potresti anche creare una usb di avvio ... quanto vecchio e' il pc  ? supporta boot da usb  ?
<Claudua> Dal cellulare manco riesco a scrivere. Allora, devo un po' spezzare
<Claudua> È un inspiron n5030 tipo del 2010
<Claudua> C'ha messo una vita a scaricare il file ma lo rifarò
<Claudua> Purtroppo non ci capivo niente di quello md5 che era fortemente consigliato
<Claudua> E l'ho rischiata
<gigirock> Claudua, ma controlla se devi usare 32 bit o 64 bit
<Claudua> Ehm io credevo 64, non ricordo da dove lo avevo pensato
<gigirock> Claudua, vai a support.dell.com e metti il sn del computer e saprai tutto !
<gigirock> cmq si quel pc puo' avere os a 64 bit , dipende molto dalla RAM, non penso avra' uefi
<Mr_Pan> gigirock, stavo vedendo che forse nn fa boot da usb ...
<gigirock> e perche' ?
<gigirock> e' un core duo di un paio di generazioni fa
<SolJoker> Buonasera a tutti e grazie per il vostro aiuto. Ho installato Kubuntu 17.04 su un laptop Toshiba su cui gira Windows 10. Subito dopo ho deciso di installare Ubuntu Mate perché Kubuntu mi sembrava ancora un po' appesantito, e però non parte più GRUB ma si avvia direttamente W10: come mai? Ho provato a reinstallare tramite altro disco e nuova ISO ma
<SolJoker> il risultato non cambia.
<Carlin0> SolJoker, hai uefi ?
<SolJoker> Non so cosa sia, scusami. Sono un utente alle prime armi.
<Carlin0> SolJoker, è un pc nuovo ?
<SolJoker> Relativamente, l'ho preso l'anno scorso.
<SolJoker> Intel N3050
<Carlin0> SolJoker, kubuntu si avviava ?
<SolJoker> Kubuntu l'ho installato e andava tutto bene, anche se non reattivo come vorrei.
<Carlin0> l'hai preso nuovo l'anno scorso  ?
<SolJoker> Sì, certo.
<Carlin0> SolJoker, controlla che in win 10 sia disabilitato il fast boot
<SolJoker> Puoi linkarmi una guida?
<gigirock> e che quando avvii la chiavetta selezioni uefi
<SolJoker> Quale chiavetta? Ho installato tramite DVD.
<Carlin0> SolJoker, non so nulla di win 10 mi spiace
<SolJoker> Figurati! Grazie per l'aiuto ;)
<Carlin0> SolJoker, se non risolvi in quel modo
<Carlin0> !boot-repair | SolJoker
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'boot-repair'
<SolJoker> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<SolJoker> Questo?
<Carlin0> esatto
<SolJoker> Grazie mille!
<linux> con lubuntu 16.10 la gopro è riconosciuta.lattacco usb o ci sono problemi
<Carlin0> cos'è la gopro ?
<linux> webcam che uso sul casco per andae in moto in pista
<Carlin0> sei da ubuntu ora ?
<linux> voglio vedere i filamti  li scarico e guardo sempre che lubuntu lo posso fare
<Carlin0> ma è solo una webcam o qualcosa di più?
<linux> no webcam che filma e suoni
<Carlin0> e i filmati rimangono dentro essa ?
<linux> si devo scaricarli x vedere
<Carlin0> quindi non è solo una webcam
<linux> a questo punto direi di no
<Carlin0> cmq ti avevo chiesto .. 15:42:26<Carlin0> sei da ubuntu ora ?
<linux> ha una memoria sd
<Mr_Pan> I have reported the issue to GoPro support. They say that GoPro doesn't give support for Linux, that could lead to think that GoPro do not work with Linux.
<Mr_Pan> https://askubuntu.com/questions/735021/problem-retrieving-video-from-gopro
<linux> uso pc windows e sono in webchat ubuntu
<daniez> salve, ho un problema con la connessione, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<fabio_cc> !qualcuno | daniez
<Carlin0> se la sd è rimovibile potresti collegare solo quella
<ubot-it> daniez: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<linux> ok provo
<Mr_Pan> daniez, non sei nuovo qui sai come funziona ...
<linux> grazie
<Carlin0> linux, se vieni col pc da win non si può vedere nulla
<linux> ok
<daniez> si mr pan
<daniez> allora il mio problema è questo, installato finalmente ubuntu. Ci sono riuscito. Avevo una pennettta wifi che non mi vedeva proprio, l'ho sostituita con un altra che il sistema riconosce, vede le reti. MEtto la password. MA quando prova a collegarsi anche se sono vicinissimo al router ed ho tutte le tacche, esce fuori la scritta "è ora fuori rete
<Carlin0> la sd te la legge di sicuro linux per i filmati usa vlc
<Mr_Pan> linux, la tua gopro ha una SD  ?
<Carlin0> daniez, sei da ubuntu ora ?
<daniez> ciao carlino, purtroppo su ubuntu sono offline
<daniez> sono sulla partizione windows
<Carlin0> collega via cavo daniez da win non facciamo nulla
<linux> si sol o1 sd
<daniez> ok mi connetto e arrivo
<daniez> Allora ragazzi, sono di nuovo da windows mi fa lo stesso identico problema con il cavo lan
<daniez> si muove, la rileva ma il simbolo della connessione gira a vuoto
<Carlin0> daniez, che ubuntu hai installato ?
<Mr_Pan> daniez, fino a che sei da windows non si puo fare nulla di nulla ... non hai un secondoo pc o altro apparecchio che ti permetta di stare su irc  ?
<daniez> ho l'ultima versione per forza di cose
<Carlin0> daniez, cliccando sull'icona della connessione entra nelle impostazioni e prova a mettere ignora ipv6
<Carlin0> per forza di cose no potevi anche installare la 16.04
<daniez> ok provo, cmq se vi può interessare ho risolto il problema ad installare ubuntu entrando nel bios ed ho disabilitato la funzione iommi
<daniez> iummi
<daniez> qualcosa del genere
<daniez> riavvio e provo
<daniez> tanto ho ssd, vado veloce
<daniez> ;)
<SolJoker> Ho risolto con Boot Repair ma adesso all'avvio mi dà una specie di messaggio di errore. Inoltre le voci nel Grub sono più di quelle che si trovano di solito.
<Carlin0> SolJoker, sei da ubuntu ora ?
<SolJoker> Sono dal cellulare e ho avviato Ubuntu in live
<Carlin0> che voci ha in + il grub ?
<SolJoker> Utilizzando di nuovo Boot Repair posso normalizzare la situazione?
<SolJoker> Ho una foto, la posso caricare qui?
<Carlin0> !image
<Carlin0> aspè che il bot ha caldo ed è lento
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<SolJoker> https://prnt.sc/feomcl
<daniez> Allora, sia con cavo che con pennetta wirelle anche se rileva tutte le reti, il simbolo della connessione gira a vuoto ed esce questa scritta. Disconnessa, si è ora fuori rete
<daniez> wireless*
<Carlin0> SolJoker, hai uefi e io sono ignorante in materia , aspetta qualcun altro
<Carlin0> daniez, ma hai messo ipv6 in ignore ?
<SolJoker> Se provassi a reinstallare Ubuntu?
<Mr_Pan> SolJoker, hai provato ad avviare ubuntu dalla prima voce in elenco  ?   parte  ?
<SolJoker> Potrebbe tornare tutto normale?
<SolJoker> Ubuntu parte
<Mr_Pan> SolJoker, e quale era il problema allora?   mi sono perso  ?
<daniez> si carlino
<SolJoker> Però c'è una specie di messaggio di errore prima del Grub è una serie di voci nel Grub che non ho mai visto
<SolJoker> *e
<Carlin0> SolJoker, hai solo delle voci in + ma io con uefi non so come rimuoverle
<Mr_Pan> SolJoker, ok fregatene delle voci nel grub ...
<SolJoker> C'è anche un messaggio prima del Grub
<SolJoker> Vediamo se riesco a caricarlo
<Mr_Pan> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Mr_Pan> dai uno sguardo a questa guida
<Carlin0> daniez, la 17.04 è parecchio buggata non so che dirti oltre a consigliarti la 16.04
<SolJoker> Ok
<Mr_Pan> SolJoker, dicci che errore..
<daniez> lo so
<SolJoker> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<daniez> allora dicono nel vostro forum di aprire un editor di testo e digitare
<daniez> Come prima soluzione proponete: con un editor di testo in modalità amministratore apri il file /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<daniez> Codice: Seleziona tutto
<daniez> sudo gedit /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<daniez> in fondo al file aggiungi
<daniez> Codice: Seleziona tutto
<daniez> [device]
<daniez> come arrivo a questo file?
<SolJoker> Prima di avviarsi normalmente, GRUB mi dà il seguente errore:
<SolJoker> Failed to open \EFI\BOOT\grubx64.efi - Not Found
<SolJoker> Failed to load Image\EFI\BOOT\Grubx64.efi: Not Found
<SolJoker> Start_image() returned Not Found
<SolJoker> Il sistema si avvia normalmente, però mi piacerebbe eliminare questo "errore", qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano?
<Ale123> buon pomeriggio, sono pieno di problemi con ubuntu e company
<Ale123> partiamo dal portatile, non mi fa scaricare pacchetti nè l'installatore di pacchetti gebi nè il gestore pacchetti synapsic
<Carlin0> Ale123, che ubuntu è ?
<Ale123> restituendomi l'errore che è già in esecuzione un'altra applicazione di gestione pacchetti
<Ale123> 17.04
<Carlin0> purtroppo la 17.04 ha parecchi problemi
<Ale123> tanti tanti.. però io questo portatile lo uso per studiare, lavorare ecc. e non tollero che abbia tutti questi problemi
<Carlin0> hai installato da poco Ale123 ?
<Ale123> no, ormai saranno 2 ann
<Ale123> anni
<Carlin0> la 16.04 è molto + stabile
<Ale123> capisco, ma io che ne sapevo? mi è arrivato il messaggio di aggiornare e io ho aggiornato
<Carlin0> Ale123, sudo apt update nel terminale
<Ale123> ok
<Carlin0> Ale123, metti il risultato nel pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste
<Ale123> sisi lo so, purtroppo sono di casa qua..
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Ale123> https://thepasteb.in/p/Wnhzox0Rr4NcV
<Carlin0> Ale123, se lo usi per lavoro il pc dovresti affidarti solo alle LTS
<Carlin0> Ale123, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<Ale123> ovvero dove nella versione c'è il suffisso ".10"?
<Ale123> https://thepasteb.in/p/vghOV4vx6rZu3
<Carlin0> no Ale123 le lts escono ogni 2 anni e hanno 5 anni di supporto , attualmente sono la 14.04 e la 16.04
<Ale123> ah ok grazie
<Carlin0> hai pure dei ppa .... l'aggiornamento credo sia andato a  ramengo
<Carlin0> devo scappare ora ...
<Ale123> infatti ogni tanto mi arriva il messaggio di eseguire un aggiornamento parziale perchè il precedente non è andato a buon fine
<Ale123> io premo continua e si blocca il software updater
<Ale123> Ed io?
<Ale123> cioè, io devo scaricare dei software nel computer ma non posso perchè la versione di ubuntu è instabile?
<f843d0> Ale123: se hai fatto ricorso ai PPA, fa parte dei rischi della scelta
<Ale123> 1) non so cosa siano i ppa
<Ale123> 2) vorrei il computer funzionante, grazie
<f843d0> !ppa | Ale123
<ubot-it> Ale123: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<Ale123> non sono consapevole di aver inserito codesti ppa
<Ale123> Per il computer funzionante?
<f843d0> Reinstalla e non pasticciare
<Ale123> e tutti i file? non ci penso neanche
<f843d0> E allora, arrangiati :)
<Ale123> io non ho tempo da buttare
<f843d0> La scarsa conoscenza dei sistemi e la non consapevolezza delle azioni perpetrate sul sistema operativo dicono tutto il contrario
<Ale123> ma per favore
<Ale123> E poi cosa centra scusi?
<Ale123> Ascolti, se si vuole rendere utile, mi dica come faccio a reinstallare ubuntu, grazie
<Ale123> o meglio: lo so ma non funziona
<Ale123> neanche l'accortezza di rispondere
<Ale123> arrivederci.
<pietro_test> o/
<pietroalbini> sry
<kameha> buona sera
<Pino> Buonasera
<Pino> È stato risolto in qualche modo il problema del wifi nella 17.04?
<ninuccio> Buonasera
<ninuccio> Risolto il wifi che non si connette nella 17.04?
<ninuccio> Sono rimasto con la 16.04 per questo problema...
#ubuntu-it 2017-06-02
<Pike_UbuntuIt> ma si fa solo supporto... o si chiacchiera pure qui?
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Pike_UbuntuIt> ty
<liberocanapa> salve sono un po inesperto, il programma mi da sempre un errore  : si è verificato un errore durante il caricamento dell archivio ..non si puo aggiustare?
<Carlin0> che archivio liberocanapa ?
<liberocanapa> bella domanda....mi manda solo questo avviso e basta...e non mi fa caricare niente..
<Mr_Pan> liberocanapa, che programma  ?
<Mr_Pan> liberocanapa, dacci quante + info possibili
<Carlin0> liberocanapa, manda una immagine
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<elliexy> sto cercando di entrare sul forum italiano di ubuntu che questo sta facendo dei lavori in corso ma  ha degli orari di manutenzione?
<Pike_UbuntuIt> beh...
<elliexy> cerco di aprire la pagina ma mi dice che è in manutenzione
<elliexy> non ha mai fatto così.
<Pike_UbuntuIt> può capitare elliexy. meglio oggi che durante un giorno lavorativo
<Pike_UbuntuIt> magari stasera o domani è già funzionante :)
<elliexy> infatti. ok, grazie. :) buona giornata
<Carlin0> elliexy, /join #ubuntu-it-forum o #ubuntu-it-web
<pietroalbini> elliexy, siamo attualmente in manutenzione, avevamo annunciato ieri sui social che l'avremmo fatta stamattina :)
<pietroalbini> è per il vostro bene :P
<liberocanapa> qualsiasi...nemmeno l antivirus
<Carlin0> liberocanapa, o mandi una immagine o è tutto inutile
<liberocanapa> caricata l immagine di errore....
<Mr_Pan> liberocanapa, dove   ?  il link  ?
<liberocanapa> tra l'altro mi si apre sempre questo link..e logicamente scarico il programma ma non me lo fa caricare per lo stesso esrrore: http://it.reimageplus.com/lp/tef/index.php?tracking=revz2&banner=ak%20efix%20ron%20it%20cpi%204&adgroup=direct&ads_name=direct&keyword=imgur.com&context=593132ea62ed6d0012926ef8
<elliexy> scusate! mi sono appena iscritta al forum non ho ancora followato i social. e poi ho appena installato ubuntu 17.04. scusatemi tanto per l'intervento inopportuno. D:
<elliexy> sto imparando ad usarlo da sola.
<pietroalbini> elliexy, non ti preoccupare ;)
<pietroalbini> dovrebbe durare ad occhio una mezz'orettas
<pietroalbini> o anche meno
<Carlin0> elliexy, no problem ma questo canale è dedicato al supporto se vuoi fare 2 chiacchiere /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<elliexy> avevo windows ma xp non è più supportato così ho messo linux. Ah, ok. anche perchè ho dei problemi e il pc lo uso per lavoro e scuola.
<elliexy> Carlin0 Va bene.
<Mr_Pan> liberocanapa, l'erroe... dove sta l'immagine  ?      quel link si riferisce ad un programma Win/Mac ... quindi non utlizzabile con Ubuntu
<Carlin0> liberocanapa, aspettiamo sempre il link per vedere l'immagine
<liberocanapa> http://prntscr.com/ff04tf
<Carlin0> liberocanapa, ma che archivio stavi caricando ?
<liberocanapa> scusa....io non carico nessun archivio, non so nemmeno dove è, se cerco di installare un qualsiasi programma mi manda quel messaggio...e lui in automatico che manda quel messaggio..
<liberocanapa> bho..non saprei dirtelo...e il pc che manda il mex in automatico..ma a dirti il vero non so nemmeno di cosa parla...
<Carlin0> liberocanapa, che ubuntu hai installato ?
<giuseppe76> buongiorno
<giuseppe76> ragazzi ci siete
<Carlin0> !ciao | giuseppe76
<ubot-it> giuseppe76: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<giuseppe76> ciao sono nuovo di ubuntu
<giuseppe76> grazie del benvenuto
<giuseppe76> questo canale di cosa si occupa
<Carlin0> qui solo supporto giuseppe76
<gigirock> liberocanapa, il messaggio che hai mandato prima sa molto di malware-..... ci dici cosa hai fatto ? cosa hai installato se hai installato
<Carlin0> !chat | giuseppe76 se vuoi chiacchierare
<giuseppe76> supporto di cosa . io sono ignorante in materia
<Carlin0> supporto a ubuntu giuseppe76
<gigirock> !topic
<giuseppe76> ha capito
<ubot-it> giuseppe76 se vuoi chiacchierare: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ubot-it> per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<giuseppe76> scusa io sono infettato di cosa .
<bobmarlin> salve  ho installato piumalinux ed il monitor 16-9 non riesco a impostarlo
<gigirock> bobmarlin, che vuol dire impostarlo ?
<Mr_Pan> bobmarlin, questo e' chan di supporto solo per ubunu e derivate ufficiali
<Mr_Pan> !derivate
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'derivate'
<bobmarlin> piumalinux e' un derivato di ubuntu
<bobmarlin> o no?
<Mr_Pan> bobmarlin, non lo so ma non ufficiale
<bobmarlin> quindi non  potete aiutarmi
<gigirock> bobmarlin, rispondi alle domande
<Mr_Pan> bobmarlin, https://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours       il sito ITA e' in manutenzione
<bobmarlin> rimane quadrato  al centro e non diventa 16-9
<gigirock> ok , allora se vai in impostazioni e 'monitor' cosa vedi ? bobmarlin
<Mr_Pan> gigirock, ...
<bobmarlin> mi da sconosciuto
<gigirock> bobmarlin, 6 capace di venire nel chan chat #ubuntu-it-chat ?
<bobmarlin> devo registrarmi?
<gigirock> no da dove 6 adesso scrivi /j #ubuntu-it-chat
<popeyecv> esecuzione di crub install dev mmcblk0  non riuscita
<popeyecv> qualcuno mi puo dare una dritta
<Mr_Pan> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<gigirock> popeyecv, se ci dici cosa stai facendo ........
<popeyecv> buondì,ho cambiato l'hd con un ssd e vorrei installare l'ultima distribuzione di ubuntu
<gigirock> ok, il sistema precedente era installato sull hardisk meccanico ?
<popeyecv> si
<gigirock> popeyecv, adesso hardisk e ssd sono installati e funzionano contemporaneamente ?
<popeyecv> no,ho tolto quello meccanico(rotto) e ho inserito un ssd
<popeyecv> a fine installazione mi appare l'errore su scritto
<gigirock> ok , popeyecv quindi hai usato un dvd o una usb e hai installato ubuntu ?
<sir_blok> ciao a tutti
<popeyecv> si. un dvd
<sir_blok> ho ubuntu 16.04 e mi crasha ubuntu store cosa posso fare?
<sir_blok> grazie
<gigirock> sir_blok, aggiornare
<sir_blok> come?
<gigirock> popeyecv, alla richiesta di installazione cosa hai selezionato ?
<Mr_Pan> sir_blok, aggiorna da console
<gigirock> sir_blok, prima cosa apri terminale e sudo apt update
<popeyecv> installa formattando l ssd
<Mr_Pan> sir_blok, CTRL+ALT+t apre il terminale
<gigirock> popeyecv, quindi hai usato tutto l'hardisk ^
<gigirock> popeyecv, quindi hai usato tutto l'hardisk ?
<sir_blok> sto aggiornando da erminale
<popeyecv> si
<gigirock> ok popeyecv attendi un attimo
<gigirock> popeyecv, usi uefi ?
<popeyecv> cioè
<popeyecv> ?
<gigirock> popeyecv, ci stai parlando dal pc con quel problema ?
<popeyecv> si
<popeyecv> sto con la distribuzione da cd
<gigirock> quindi hai riavviato dopo quell'errore ?
<popeyecv> l'installazione non va a buon fine quindi ho caricato la distribuzione per "provarla"
<gigirock> ok popeyecv
<popeyecv> dopo l'errore se riavvio non parte se non dal dvd
<popeyecv> come se il pc non riesce a bottare dall'ssd
<gigirock> popeyecv, prova a scrivere dal terminale boot-repair
<popeyecv> putrebbe essere un problema hardwere?
<popeyecv> provo
<gigirock> no penso un pasticcio di configurazione.... popeyecv
<catanista> buongiorno, posso?
<gigirock> catanista, fai la tua domanda
<catanista> :)
<rockpisa> salve
<popeyecv> cosa scrivo sul terminale?
<catanista> ho una macchina del 2008 con processore intel dual core da 1.6ghz e 3 giga di ram, credete che possa girare ubuntu 17.04?
<gigirock> scrivi boot-repair
<gigirock> scrivi boot-repair popeyecv
<popeyecv> comando non trovato
<gigirock> catanista, e' meglio lubuntu o xubuntu 1604
<gigirock> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair popeyecv
<catanista> vero?... lo immaginavo , grazie!! ;)
<catanista> saluti a tutti!! W ubuntu!!!
<gigirock> viva
<gigirock>  poi popeyecv sudo apt-get update
<rockpisa> salve, ho un problema con virtualbox (da ubuntu 16.10 con una iso di windows10)... in pratica non riesco a far leggere le usb... potete aiutarmi?
<gigirock> poi popeyecv sudo apt-get install boot-repair
<gigirock> poi popeyecv boot-repair e segui i menu
<zMillox> Salve ho un errore quando vado ad avviare cpu freq indicator mi crasha
<zMillox> come posso risolvere
<^Sofia> ciao a tutti
<Mr_Pan> !ciao ^Sofia
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ciao ^Sofia'
<Mr_Pan> ciao ^Sofia
<zMillox> sofia mi sapresti aiutare
<popeyecv> sembra che vada,grazie,mi chiede di chiudere i prog! grazie e spero
<^Sofia> ciao zmillox...non sono così esperta...
<^Sofia> sorry
<^Sofia> sono stata indirizzata qui cercando il forum
<valiokei> salve ho appena installato ubuntu desktop sul mio pc e già dal primo avvio mi viene mostrata schermata nera con trattino lampeggiante, qualsiasi interazione da tastiera sembra essere inefficace. come risolvo? grazie in anticipo
<marco22245> Ssalve, essendo nuovo di linux.. qualcuno di buona volonta che può darmi una mano nell'installazione di kompozer?
<marco22245> ho seguito 30000 guide ma dicono tutte le stesse cose e purtroppo non ci sono ancora riuscito
<cicciobello> buongiorno
<cicciobello> per caso sapete se esiste telegram desktop per processore arm ?
<Carlin0> marco22245, il problema è che kompozer è un po vecchiotto , un progetto abbandonato
<Carlin0> ecco
<DarioBazz83> buon pomeriggio
<DarioBazz83> info
<DarioBazz83> come faccio a scaricare le foto da iphone su ubuntu?
<Carlin0> collegandolo usb ?
<DarioBazz83> yes
<Carlin0> non lo vede come fosse una memoria ?
<Mr_Pan> DarioBazz83, che iphone  ?
<guesty> Ciao!
<guesty> Sto provando ad installare il pacchettto scisoft, ma ricevo messaggi di errore sulla mancanza di alcune librerie
<Carlin0> guesty, dove lo hai preso ?
<guesty> Per esempio: Error: Package: stiff-2.1.3-1.x86_64 (scisoft)  Requires: libpthread.so.0()(64bit)
<guesty> E' un pacchetto di analisi dati astronomici. Pensato per Fedora
<One> Ciao a tutti. Volevo chiedervi e sapere in quale partizione va installato il nootloade
<guesty> Le librerie pero' sul pc ci sono
<One> boot loader grazie
<guesty> locate libpthread.so.0
<guesty>  locate libpthread.so.0
<Carlin0> guesty, qui si da supporto solo a software proveniente dai repo ufficiali
<guesty> MA durante l'installazione non vengono trovate.
<Carlin0> One, hai uefi ?
<One> io nessuna uefi
<Mr_Pan> guesty, scisoft non e' un programma standrd di ubuntu ... non si da supporto a sw fuori dai repo
<Carlin0> One, allora nel MBR
<guesty> Ok. Ma il problema credo sia il software ma il fatto che non riesco a trovare librerie che in realtà ci sono.
<Carlin0> !chat | guesty
<ubot-it> guesty: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<One> come pensavo....grazie mille. Ora vado a fare le varie partizioni e gli dico a ubunt dove mettere il boot
<One> grazie
<Tommy2003> ciao... ;)
<Carlin0> One, lo avrebbe messo li da solo
<Tommy2003> sapete per caso come posso installare UTorrent su Ubuntu 17.04?
<guesty> grazie lo stesso
<guesty> ciao
<Carlin0> Tommy2003, transmission non va bene ?
<Tommy2003> in parte...
<Tommy2003> ho un tracker da caricare ma con trasmission posso solo usare file .torrent...
<Tommy2003> magari non sono capace io
<Carlin0> puoi usare anche i link magnet
<Tommy2003> come si fa???
<Carlin0> Tommy2003, basta cliccarli
<Tommy2003> che idiota non vedevo il tasto grazie...
<Tommy2003> grazie Carlin0
<DarioBazz83> ragazziiiiiii come scarico foto da iphone su pc
<Carlin0> 13:43:19<Mr_Pan> DarioBazz83, che iphone  ?
<Carlin0> se non rispondi ...
<DarioBazz83> 7
<Mr_Pan> DarioBazz83, e che versione di ubuntu  ?
<DarioBazz83> l'ultima
<DarioBazz83> 17.04
<Mr_Pan> DarioBazz83, c
<Mr_Pan> DarioBazz83, c'e' da smanettare un po'pe rfarlo andare ... non esiste una guida ufficiale ... devi googlare e fare da te ..
<DarioBazz83> hai qualche dritta da darmi?
<Carlin0> non qui , qui solo guide ufficiali
<Carlin0> !chat | DarioBazz83
<Mr_Pan> DarioBazz83, google... qui si linkano solo guide ufficiali
<DarioBazz83> ah ok, quindi non c'è una guida ufficiale
<One> Scusate ancora una domanda. Ma è meglio una installazione normale uefi? grazie ancora
<ubot-it> DarioBazz83: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mr_Pan> One, sul pc oltre a ubuntu installerai windows/mac ?
<Carlin0> One, dipende da che pc hai tu , primati ho chiesto
<One> Si
<Mr_Pan> One, vai di uefi
<One> ho un eeepc 64 bit
<AiyaEarendil> Buonasera, posso chiedere qui per un problema con l'installazione di Brackets su Ubuntu?
<One> ma la domanda era più per curiosità
<Carlin0> One, se il pc ha uefi usi uefi
<One> si ho
<Mr_Pan> AiyaEarendil, Brackets?
<AiyaEarendil> Si, software per giocare con html e css (http://brackets.io/ )
<One> scusate ho premuto per sbaglio invio. Ok grazie ancora 😊
<Mr_Pan> AiyaEarendil, qui ssu da supporto solo a sw presente nei repo ufficali e brackets non lo é -.--
<AiyaEarendil> Proprio per quello ho chiesto. Non esiste un canale dove chiedere assistenza ad altri utenti su sta roba?
<Carlin0> !chat | AiyaEarendil
<ubot-it> AiyaEarendil: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<AiyaEarendil> Gentilissimi.
<Hans64> non rieco a far funzionare correttamente la stampante HP officejet pro 6230. mi stampa solo metà foglio.
<Mr_Pan> !dettagli | Hans64
<ubot-it> Hans64: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Hans64> Ho problema con stampante, -sto usanod ubuntu 17.04: ho installato la stampante  officejet 6230 e qualsiasi documento mi viene stampato su metà foglio.
<Carlin0> Hans64, e prima avevi altri ubuntu o è la prima volta ?
<Hans64> Avevo alti ubuntu.
<Carlin0> e andava ?
<Hans64> Le altre stampanti di rete funzionano regolarmente, Questa è nuova: all'installazione pareva tutto normale, ma poi devo aver cambiato qualcosa e mi fa questo scherzo
<Mr_Pan> Hans64, hai toccato qualche impostazione di configurazione !?
<Mr_Pan> Hans64, e se disinstalli la stampante e la reinstalli  ?
<Hans64> Probabilmente sì. Ho provato a disinstallare e a reinstallare ma il problema rimane.
<Carlin0> Hans64, purtroppo la 17.04 è stata rilasciata assai immatura ed ha parecchi problemi , forse era meglio tenere un ubuntu più vecchio ma funzionante
<Hans64> Devo tornare indietro alla 16.10?
<Carlin0> sarebbe meglio la 16.04 che è LTS ( 5 anni di supporto)
<Hans64> Mi pare una soluzione troppo drastica.
<Carlin0> magari ne esistono altre ma non le conosco Hans64
<Mr_Pan> Hans64, hai gia installato il pacchetto hplip-gui ?
<Mr_Pan> Hans64, da li magari trovi quale impostazione hai toccato ...
<Carlin0> su ubuntu hplip mi pare sia di default
<loreto> ciao a tutti
<loreto> qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<Mr_Pan> loreto, ciao
<loreto> ciao Mr_Pan
<loreto> puoi darmi una mano per una cosa?
<Carlin0> !chiedi | loreto
<ubot-it> loreto: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<loreto> sto cercando di configurare apache2 per creare un sito in locale ma quando cambio la root mi appare l'erroe 403 forbidden
<Carlin0> !apache
<ubot-it> apache: Installare e configurare Apache: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Web - Installazione di un server LAMPP: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Xampp
<loreto> ho seguito quella guida
<loreto> e sono riuscito a installare tutto
<loreto> ma dopo aver copiato il file 000-default in miosito e cambiando la  root da /var/www/html a /home/mioutente/www/html
<loreto> con localhost ottengo quell'errore
<Carlin0> loreto, premesso che sono ignorante in questo argomento
<Carlin0> mi sembra un problema di permessi
<loreto> inatti mi dice proprio quello
<Carlin0> loreto, e perchè cambi la root ?
<loreto> perche in tutte le guide consigliavano di installare il proprio sito in una cartella sulla home anzi che lasciare quella di default
<Carlin0> aaahhhhhhh l'avevo detto di essere ignorante
<Carlin0> loreto, dovresti ripassare e tentare di beccare gigirock lui ne capisce
<loreto> che sifga :(
<Carlin0> io zero :P
 * Carlin0 ammette i propri limiti
<Carlin0> loreto, magari pietroalbini se ha tempo può aiutarti
<[Enrico]> loreto: il server web apache2 deve avere il permessi di leggere la directory che setti come root. In Linux se vuoi leggere /a/b/c devi avere i permessi di lettura e accesso (r-x) per a, per b e i permessi di lettura (r--) per c
<[Enrico]> loreto: la tua home directory non è accessibile da nessun altro che te di default
<[Enrico]> quindi ti da errore 403
<[Enrico]> in generale è una pessima idea dare il permesso al server web di leggere la tua home directory
<pietroalbini> (di solito per convenzione si usa /srv/dominio/www o /srv/www/dominio per i file dei siti)
<stefanog1985> buona sera
<stefanog1985> avrei una domanda. dove posso tropvare il programma per rendere una chiavetta avviabile con ubuntu 14.04
<stefanog1985> ho su entrambi i pc ubuntu mate
<stefanog1985> vorrei ritornare al 14
<Carlin0> stefanog1985, la miglior cosa è usare dd da terminale
<Carlin0> oppure rufus da win
<stefanog1985> ma non riesco a trasformare il file scaricato in un chiavetta di avvio
<stefanog1985> non ho win
<stefanog1985> senno avrei usato rufus
<Carlin0> stefanog1985, sei da ubuntu ?
<stefanog1985> si
<stefanog1985> ubuntu mate
<stefanog1985> su tutti i pc
<Carlin0> apri un terminale e infila la chiiavetta
<peppe94> Salve a tutti,mi servirebbe aiuto per risolvere un problema con il wifi
<Carlin0> stefanog1985, sudo apt install pastebinit
<stefanog1985> ok ora provo aspetta
<stefanog1985> vado nell altro pc
<peppe94> Se qualcuno può aiutarmi,me lo dica,grazie :)
<Carlin0> entra in chat da quel pc stefanog1985
<Mr_Pan> !dettagli | peppe94
<ubot-it> peppe94: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<stefanog1985> ok
<Carlin0> peppe94, conosci il tipo di scheda wifi ?
<loreto> Enrico che mi consigli di fare?
<peppe94> In pratica,vado sopra al network manager per abilitare il wi fi.. ma il wi fi è come se fosse completamente disattivato
<Carlin0> peppe94, non ha mai funzionato ? che ubuntu ?
<peppe94> ho ubuntu 16.04.02 lts
<Carlin0> peppe94, apri un terminale e scrivi sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> peppe94, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<peppe94> Questo problema si è verificato poco fa,prima funzionava. Provavo a istallare la chiavetta wi fi tp link
<Carlin0> peppe94, riporta il link che viene prodotto dall'ultimo comando
<stefanog1985> niente dall interfaccia mi dice installazione patebinit non valida
<[Enrico]> loreto: crea una cartella in /var/www/nomeutente e setta il tuo utente come proprietario
<Carlin0> ah prima funzionava peppe94 ? e cosa hai fatto di preciso ?
<[Enrico]> così ci puoi scrivere dentro quello che vuoi come se fosse la tua home directory
<peppe94> https://thepasteb.in/p/DRhjGMmQw6kty
<peppe94> ecco il link
<Carlin0> stefanog1985,  entra in chat da quel pc stefanog1985
<Carlin0> peppe94, metti solo il link prodotto non altr
<peppe94> in che senso? sono nuovo. Non sono esperto
<stefanog19852> eccomi
<stefanog19852> dal pc
<loreto> oki ci provo
<Carlin0> stefanog1985, sudo apt install pastebinit
<stefanog19852> tanto lo voglio mettere anche al pc da cui hoscrito prima
<loreto> è da pochissimo che uso linux quindi sono un po impedito
<Carlin0> stefanog19852, fai copia incolla così non sbagli i comandi
<[Enrico]> loreto: nessun problema, nessuno è nato imparato :)
<stefanog1985> sta facendo
<stefanog1985> ora ha fatto
<stefanog19852> fatto
<Carlin0> ok stefanog19852 la chivetta è infilata ?
<stefanog1985> dice configurazione di pastebinit
<stefanog1985> si in filata
<loreto> grazie ci provo ti faccio sapere
<peppe94> In poche parole: ho il wi fi debolissimo e ho acquistato una chiavetta tp link. Mentre cercavo di istallare tramite terminale e dopo aver riavviato il pc,nel network manager il wi fi non funziona più. Completamente disattivato
<Carlin0> stefanog1985, quando ha finito dai sudo fidsk -l | pastebinit
<Carlin0> stefanog1985, e posti il link
<Carlin0> peppe94, se hai pacioccato bisogna sapere cosa hai fatto
<peppe94> ho seguito semplicmemente la guida di gihub
<peppe94> github
<devildante> salve ragazzi!! una domanda perchè quando do un comando con sudo mi dice "sudo: impossibile risolvere l'host xxxxx"
<stefanog1985> quando finisce mi apare qualche scritta?
<stefanog1985> ancora compare configurazione di pastebinit
<stefanog1985> pero' volendo posso eseguire un comando
<Carlin0> si stefanog1985 esce un link e tu me lo incolli qui
<peppe94> https://github.com/pvaret/rtl8192cu-fixes
<Carlin0> no stefanog1985 una cosa alla volta
<peppe94> questa è la guida
<stefanog1985> ma il comando che mi hai detto prima non lo eseguo allora? non l ho eseguito ma l ho scritto
<Carlin0> peppe94, non è documentazione ufficiale
<peppe94> Ma ora,come posso riattivare il wi fi?
<Carlin0> stefanog19852, ma sto cp che cpu ha ? quanta ram ?
<stefanog1985> 2 giga
<devildante> ragazzi qualcuno può aiutarmi???
<peppe94> Uso la chiavetta usb wi fi tp link wn821n
<Mr_Pan> !qualcuno | devildante
<ubot-it> devildante: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<stefanog19852> https://thepasteb.in/p/qjhLwRrWNGWIB
<Carlin0> stefanog19852, incollami solo il link de terminale per favore
<peppe94> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24748402/
<peppe94> ecco il linl
<stefanog1985> lascio perdere
<stefanog1985> non riesco
<stefanog1985> assurdo
<devildante> @Mr_Pan ho già fatto la mia domanda ma nessuno mi sta calcolando!
<peppe94> idem per me
<Carlin0> devildante, metti il comando intero in paste compresa la risposta
<Carlin0> !paste
<kane> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest2633> ciao
<peppe94> non si capisce nulla
<peppe94> ciao
<Carlin0> peppe94, per quanto riguarda te : quella chiavetta dovrebbe andar eout of box ma tu hai pasticciato
<devildante> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24748510/
<Guest2633> ho un problemino con i tasti funzione del mio PC
<devildante> Grazie @Carlin0
<devildante> ho fatto quanto mi hai detto
<Carlin0> devildante, dai un comando vero
<Mr_Pan> deqda terminale scrivi      sudo ls -al | pastebinit
<Mr_Pan> e incolla il link che ti restituisce
<devildante> @Carlin0 il risultato è sempre lo stesso con qualsiasi comando
<Carlin0> devildante, hai pasticciato coi file /etc/hosts per caso
<Mr_Pan> !dettagli | Guest2633
<ubot-it> Guest2633: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<stefanog1985> allolra io ho ubuntu MATE
<devildante> @Carlin0 si ho fatto in modo che diversi "domini" non venissero caricati, ma rilanciati sulla mia macchina (ho seguito una guida di sicurezza del sito ufficiale Ubuntu)
<stefanog1985> sto cercando di installare ubuntu 14
<cocis73> ciao a tutti
<cocis73> ho un file .pl
<Carlin0> da+
<Carlin0> ops
<loreto> dovrei avercela fatta enri
<stefanog1985> il punto e' che da mate non riesco a creare una chiavetta di avvio
<loreto> Enrico
<cocis73> qualcuno mi sa dire come eseguirlo?
<stefanog1985> tutto qui
<mork_1> Hi
<mork_1> Ovvero: ciao a tutti
<Carlin0> devildante, cat /etc/hosts metti in paste
<mork_1> ma che è successo al sito?
<Mr_Pan> devildante, quale sito ufficiale ?
<mork_1> yes
<Mr_Pan> mmanutenzione
<stefanog1985> non ce un oprogramma '' creazione dischi di avvio '' su mate?
<Mr_Pan> mork_1, manutenzione
<pietroalbini> mork_1, stiamof acendo manutenzione programmata :)
<mork_1> non sapevo che esisteva una irc del sito
<pietroalbini> non dovrebbe mancare molto
<mork_1> ok, Pietro
<devildante> @Mr_Pan il link lo dovrei cercare sulla cronologia visto che i server sono offline adesso lo cerco
<mork_1> avevo aperto un post l'altro giorno su un sistema Lubuntu 14.04 sul quale avevo problemi di connessione
<Carlin0> 15:40:51<Carlin0> devildante, cat /etc/hosts metti in paste
<Mr_Pan> mork_1, dacci dettagli
<Carlin0> stefanog1985, non uso mate non lo so
<mork_1> ciao Mr_Pan, non ho molti dettagli, ho solo lanciato dei comandi che mi avevano chiesto nel thread : D
<riotkane> ciao a tutti, qualcuno può darmi qualche info su un problema su ubuntu 14.04?
<Mr_Pan> !dettalgi | riotkane
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'dettalgi'
<Mr_Pan> !dettagli | riotkane
<riotkane> ok
<riotkane> ho un notebook HP 250 G3
<devildante> @Carlin0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/24748602/
<riotkane> non mi vanno più i tasti del volume e della luminosità, nonchè l'attivazione e disattivazione wi-fi
<ubot-it> riotkane: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<mork_1> riotkane, per quanto riguarda il volune: vai sul terminale, scrivi "alsamixer"
<riotkane> mmm... ok
<riotkane> ma non ho log da mostrare
<mork_1> dovrebbe appartirti una grafica con tante colonnine, devi spostarti con le frecce su quella del volume generale, premi M, poi alza la colonnina con la freccia su (up)
<Carlin0> devildante, che usi ? ubuntu xubuntu o cosa ?
<mork_1> volume*
<devildante> Il link dovrebbe essere questo ma non sono sicuro visto ch enon riesco a vedere la pagina @Mr_Pan http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=67&t=504651&hilit=fail2ban
<riotkane> tutti i tasti da f1 a f2
<vitantonio> salve possochiedere?
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<riotkane> questo pc
<riotkane> https://www.techzilla.it/scheda-tecnica/hp-250-g3/
<vitantonio> Ho installato ubuntu su un hdd esterno ma quando accendo il pc mi compare la schermata nera con "grub rescue"
<mork_1> ubot, sei un ... bot? :D
<Carlin0> 15:48:00<Carlin0> devildante, che usi ? ubuntu xubuntu o cosa ?
<vitantonio> no
<vitantonio> ubuntu
<devildante> @Carlin0  Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS
<Carlin0> vitantonio, hai uefi ?
<[Enrico]> loreto: oh molto bene, mi fa piace :)
<vitantonio> legacy.... ma se imposto uefi non mi rileva ne windows 10 (che è sull'hdd interno) e ne ubuntu (che è sull'hdd esterno)
<Carlin0> devildante, sudo gedit /etc/hosts apri e cancella tutto intanto ti preparo cosa scriverci
<Carlin0> !grub | vitantonio segui la guida per il ripristino
<riotkane> @davidedante, grazie ma il link non va, ci provo domani
<vitantonio> al momento non posso accedere ad ubuntu, quindi non posso usare il terminale
<vitantonio> sono su windows
<ubot-it> vitantonio segui la guida per il ripristino: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Mr_Pan> vitantonio, se non entri da ubuntu non possiamo fare nulla
<David77> Buongiorno a tutti! 2 rapide domande su come mettere in rete di pc ubuntu (no windows) tramite wifi: 1) è necessario comunque samba (suite di strumenti utilizzati per la condivisione tra reti miste windows linux, implementando il protocollo di rete SMB, il quale è il cuore del networking Windows)?
<David77> 2) se si, su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba c'è scritto di installare smbfs, ma non lo vedo dei repository ufficiali https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&searchon=names&keywords=smbfs
<loreto> Grazie
<devildante> @Carlin0 ma avrò lo stesso le impostazioni di sicurezza? Se mi puoi mi spieghi cosa scrivi nel file (ho un pò di esperienza con ubuntu e di solito risolvo da solo ma questa cosa proprio non la capisco oggi)
<vitantonio> @Mr_Pan al massimo posso entrare in live su ubuntu
<devildante> @riotkane  il link ho detto che non va, probabilmente è perchè i server sono in manutenzione
<cocis73> file .pl
<cocis73> qualcun sa come eseguirli?
<Carlin0> devildante, io ti ripristino il sistema per il resto devi arrangiarti
<Carlin0> devildante, incolla le poche righe che trovi qui http://sprunge.us/HENO
<devildante> @Carlin0 se volevo ripristinare il sistema ci sarei riuscito cercavo qualcuno che mi spiegasse il motivo per cui ho questo problema!
<David77> cocis73: penso siano file script del linguaggio Perl
<cocis73> file .pl?
<cocis73> si
<Carlin0> devildante, il motivo è : hai fatto pasticci con quel file
<devildante> @Carlin0 ti ripeto che ho abbastanza esperienza con Linux in generale, ma non riesco a capire perchè mi da questo errore!
<Mr_Pan> David77, devi installare samba-common
<devildante> @Carlin0 ho capito che il problema è nel file, ma ci sarà il modo per risolvere senza dover ripristinare il file
<Mr_Pan> devildante, ti rendi conto che analizzare centinaia di righe non rientra in un normale supporto ?!
<Carlin0> devildante, ma l'hai visto come l'hai ridotto quel file ? se hai esperienza manco dovresti capirlo da te
<Mr_Pan> devildante, ti si aiuta a ripristinare un sistema funzionante poi te la vedi tu ..
<devildante> @Mr_pane Hai perfettamente ragione, non vi sto chiedendo di analizzare il file hosts che vi ho linkato ma semplicemnte di darmi qualche indicazione
<devildante> @Carlin0 lo vedo da me che il file host non è come dovrebbe infatti cercavo di capire come risistemarlo, ma non ripristinare a zero
<Carlin0> !chat | devildante
<David77> Mr_Pan grazie, è una delle dipendenze di samba. quindi è necessario samba (oppure semplicemente samba-common) anche se i pc sono tutti e 3 *ubuntu, anche se versioni diverse? qui sono con lubuntu 16.04, poi c'è xubuntu 14.04 e ubuntu 14.04. io vorrei solamente scambiare dati via wifi con questi 3 miei pc
<ubot-it> devildante: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<devildante> @Carlin0 Grazie
<Mr_Pan> David77, devi instalalre Samba e creare le condivisioni
<Mr_Pan> David77, non ti posso linkare il sito ufficiale ... e' in manutenzione
<David77> Mr_Pan grazie, se avessi problemi chiedo. sempre gentile e gentili. si ho visto che è in manutenzione. attenderò.
<David77> cocis73: il pacchetto perl penso sia già installato in tutte le versioni di ubuntu
<newuser> buongiorno a tutti. ho appena installato ubuntu 17.04 dual boot sul mio portatile. sono alla mia prima esperienza con ubuntu, quindi non sono molto esperto... non capisco come mai, nonostante risulti connesso alla mi rete wifi, non riesco a navigare su internet... qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare? grazie!
<Carlin0> newuser, sei da ubuntu ora ?
<newuser> (ho provato a connettermi anche via cavo ethernet, ma il problema persiste
<newuser> no
<newuser> sto usando altro pc..
<Vitantonio> Salve ragazzi, vi spiego il mio problema. Sto cercando di avere ubuntu su hdd esterno in modo che quando
<Vitantonio> voglio usarlo posso attaccarlo all'usb e avviarlo. Al momento sto usando il bios in modalità legacy e
<Vitantonio> sull'ssd interno ho windows 10. Ho installato tramite usb-live, ubuntu sull'hdd esterno ed ho messo
<Vitantonio> l'installazione del grub su di esso. All'avvio del pc, dopo aver impostato il boot primario da usb,
<Vitantonio> ubuntu non parte... nemmeno windows, ma mi esce la schermata nera con "no such partition file, grub rescue"
<Vitantonio> Allora ho provato ad impostare il bios in modalità uefi ma purtroppo non mi rileva ne windows 10
<Vitantonio> (che è sull'hdd interno) e ne ubuntu (che è sull'hdd esterno) bensì mi dà la schermata con "no bootable device"
<Carlin0> !enter | Vitantonio
<ubot-it> Vitantonio: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<Vitantonio> scusate
<Carlin0> newuser, prova a cliccare sull'icona delle connessioni , entrare nelle impostazioni e mettere in ignore ipv6
<simone> salve
<simone> qualcuno puo' aiutarmi ?
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | simone
<ubot-it> simone: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<newuser> @carlin0, ho provato con "ignora" ipv6, m il problema persiste.. avresti per caso altri suggerimenti?
<simone> ciao ti spiego il mio problema, sto lavorando su virtualBox con le macchine virtuali ed ho installato ubuntu server. cerco di far comunicare 2 lan fra loro con nel mezzo una macchina virtuale che fa da router.quando inserisco il routing statico nel gateway mi piazza ubuntu invece di quel che ho dato io
<Carlin0> newuser, purtroppo la 17.04 ha un sacco di problemi se hai appena installato reinstalla ma la 16.04 che è + stabile
<carlop> buongiorno a tutti
<Mr_Pan> simone: no supporto a Vm
<carlop> qualche anima gentile sa come normalizzare mp3? easyMP3Gain non funzionea piu
<newuser> carlin0, con questa impostazione in realtà via cavo ora riesco a navigare.. il wifi però non va.. grazie per l'aiuto, magari seguo il tuo suggerimento e passo alla 16
<Carlin0> newuser, entra in chat dal pc in questione che vediamo
<Carlin0> devildante, risolto ?
<David77> Mr_Pan mi consigli di installare anche system-config-samba ?
<devildante> !chat devildante
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chat devildante'
<newuser> carlin0, ok
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<devildante> Carlin0 nulla
<Carlin0> devildante, cat /etc/hosts
<Mr_Pan> David77: si
<Carlin0> in pastebin
<devildante> carlin0 sto pensando che sia perchè il file hosts è lungo
<Carlin0> pasta il file devildante
<devildante> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24748849/
<devildante> Carlin0
<Carlin0> passa in chat devildante
<newuser> carlin0, ora funziona anche il wifi
<Carlin0> ottimo newuser
<newuser> @carlin0, però ho un altro problema.. ho scaricato google chrome. quando premo installa da "installa software" non parte l'installazione.. hai qualche suggerimento anche per questo?
<Otram> Tra Unity e Gnome qual è il più efficiente in consumo di risorse o batteria trattandosi di un portatile di media fascia?
<Mr_Pan> Xubuntu xfce
<Mr_Pan> Tra uniti e Gnome Gnome
<Carlin0> newuser, apri un terminale e  scrivi sudo apt install gdebi
<Carlin0> newuser, e dopo clicchi sul file di chrome e lo apri con gdebi
<Otram> Non volevo arrivare addirittura a xfce, intendevo sul serio tra unity e gnome
<David77> Mr_Pan ok, grazie. installato. suppongo che devo riavviare per far funzionare il tutto e iniziare a provare. come system-config-samba
<Mr_Pan> Gnome direi io Udo xfce su i7/6600 20gb RAM
<Mr_Pan> David77: sarebbe meglio
<Mr_Pan> David77: nei repo trovi dei gestori grafici X samba
<Otram> Okay grazie Mr_pan!
<David77> Mr_Pan grazie... supponevo, infatti system-config-samba mi chiede la password ma non fa nulla. cosa mi consigli come gestore grafico x samba? system-config-samba non è una gui anch'esso?
<newuser> Carlin0, mi dice: "E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto gdebi"
<Mr_Pan> David77: sono in metro e nn ricordo il nome lo trovi dal gestore pacchetti
<Carlin0> newuser, sicuro di non sbagliare a  ascrivere ? fai copia incolla dei comandi
<David77> ok grazie MrPan. appena posso riavviare e avessi problemi ri-domando. buona giornata a tutti!
<Mr_Pan> David77: ciao
<sbrinzito> qualcuno sa come installare vnc server su xubntu?
<newuser> Darlin0, sì ho riprovato.. stesso errore.. prima mi dice "Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto", "Generazione albero delle dipendenze", "Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto".. e poi l'errore
<newuser> Carlin0, sì ho riprovato.. stesso errore.. prima mi dice "Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto", "Generazione albero delle dipendenze", "Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto".. e poi l'errore
<Mr_Pan> sbrinzito: installa tightvcnserver
<Carlin0> newuser, che ubuntu usi ?
<Mr_Pan> sbrinzito: poi esegui vncserver e fai la configura
<sbrinzito> provo
<sbrinzito> piu che altro ho un sito su apache in locale che uso da qualche mese e volevo accederci da remoto solo che non riesco e allora sto provando con vnc
<fabius> buonasera a tutti avrei una domanda riguardante gParted
<Carlin0> newuser, lsb_release -r cosa risponde ?
<Carlin0> !chiedi | fabius
<ubot-it> fabius: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Mr_Pan> sbrinzito: con vnc ..
<sbrinzito> Mr_Pan non ci sono altri metodi?
<fabius> buonasera a tutti avrei una domanda riguardante gParted
<fabius> Gparted non mi fa creare la partizione estesa?  su cui installare Linux & swap?ho 4 partizioni : recovery,partizione di riserva Windows, partizione EFI e quella del sistema operativo ..ora ho staccato 180gb da quella del sistema operativole guide dicono di fare una estesa...ma ho come opzioni solo quella primaria
<newuser> Carlin0 risponde questo "Release: 17.04"
<Carlin0> questo l'hai già detto fabius
<Carlin0> newuser, sudo apt update
<fabius> l'ho scritta bene subito dopo...avevo sbagliato
<Carlin0> e dopo newuser  di nuovo sudo apt install gdebi
<Carlin0> fabius, hai uefi o vecchio stile ?
<fabius> uefi
<Carlin0> fabius, e se hai uefi non ti serve per forza la partizione stesa
<Carlin0> estesa*
<fabius> quindi potrei selezionare direttamente nella nuova partizione  "primaria"
<Carlin0> esatto il partizionamento GPT permette quante partizioni vuoi
<fabius> dopo però supero il limite di 4 partizioni (limite trovato in rete ) e in teoria non posso ne fare questa ne la quinta partizione di swap
<Carlin0> quel limite delle 4 partizioni e per il partizionamento MS-DOS non il GPT
<newuser> Carlin0, grazie mille sono riuscito a installare google crome
<Carlin0> ottimo newuser
<David77> Mr_Pan ritorno giusto per dire che ho riavviato ma system-config-samba (ora sono su lubuntu 16.04) mi chiede la password root e una volta data sembra si chiuda. appena il sito non è più in manutenzione dovrò leggermi un po di cose per iniziare questa avventura della rete su ubuntu. suppongo non sia normale questo comportamento di system-config-samba oppure devo leggermi qualche cosa prima di avviare quel pacchetto? grazie
<fabius> okok grazie per le info
<fabius> proverò
<rino> ciao a tutti
<David77> ho scoperto che è un errore noto di system-config-samba (per che basti semplicemente creare /etc/libuser.conf). ora non ho tempo per fare ulteriori prove ma in caso non riuscissi mi rifaccio vivo. ri buona giornata a tutti!
<David77> *(pare che basti
<rino> qualcuno può aiutarmi con un problema di ubuntu touch?
<Carlin0> rino, esponi il problema e se qualcuno sa risponde
<rino> si, grazie
<rino> improvvisamente non riconosce più la scheda sim e non funziona neanche il wifi
<Carlin0> rino, cosa è successo prima ?
<Vita> raga sapete come cancellare l'aria di swap che ho creato per sbaglio su un ssd?
<rino> nulla di particolare
<Carlin0> Vita, ma è in uso dal sistema operativo ?
<Vita> in che senso in uso?
<rino> ho riavviato e basta
<Carlin0> Vita, apri un terminale e scrivi sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> Vita, free | pastebinit
<Carlin0> Vita, incolla qui il link che esce dall'ultimo comando
<Carlin0> rino, nessun aggiornamento ?
<rino> no, in seguito all'ultimo aggiornamento funzionava
<Carlin0> rino, pure tu apri terminale e scrivi sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> rino, (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | pastebinit
<Vita> il link è :  http://paste.ubuntu.com/24749212/
<rino> provato, ma  non si apre più
<Carlin0> Vita, il sistema operativo usa quella swap
<Carlin0> Vita, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<Vita> ma non creerebbe problemi cancellandola?
<Carlin0> Vita, se è in uso meglio disabilitarla prima
<Carlin0> Vita, anche sudo blkid | pastebinit
<Vita> paste.ubunut.com/24749263/
<Carlin0> Vita, cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit
<Carlin0> Vita, fai copia incolla de link e anche dei comandi per non sbagliare
<Vita> sto su un altro pc non posso fare copia e incolla
<Carlin0> entra da quel pc in chat
<Vita> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24749313/
<Carlin0> mi mancano gli altri 2 vita
<Carlin0> 17:11:50<Carlin0> Vita, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<Carlin0> 17:13:28<Carlin0> Vita, anche sudo blkid | pastebinit
<Vita> http>//http://paste.ubuntu.com/24749263/
<Vita> http://http://paste.ubuntu.com/24749263/
<Vita> http://http://paste.ubuntu.com/24749263/
<Vita> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24749263/
<Carlin0> ok ancora uno lol
<Vita> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24749328/
<Carlin0> Vita, quanta ram ha quel pc ? un casino immagino
<Vita> 12
<Carlin0> vuoi levare la swap ok...
<loreto> scusate il disturbo sono sempre lore,
<Carlin0> Vita, hai ubuntu o xubuntu o cosa ?
<Vita> e si perché ha fatto 12 gb di swap
<Vita> gnome
<loreto> sono riuscito a installare prestashop in locale ma dagli altri pc in rete non riesco ad accederci
<loreto> pensavo fosse un problema di rete ma se creo un semplice sito html dall'altro pc lo vedo
<Carlin0> Vita, sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Vita> ok
<Carlin0> vita si apre un file devi mettere il carattere # all'inizio dell'ultima riga poi salvare e chiudere
<rino> un aggiornamento sul problema con ubuntu touch, dopo aver provato ad inserire la scheda in un altro telefono per controllare se funzionava ho notato che su ubuntu non mi appariva più la schermata con la richiesta del pin, cosi l'ho disabilitato con l'altro telefono e adesso riesco a chiamare e ricevere telefonate, anche se non mi appare più l'icona
<rino>  con il segnale della rete
<rino> purtroppo wifi e rete dati continuano a non funzionare
<Vita> la modifica me la ha fatta pero mi dice set document metadata failed
<Carlin0> rino, ti ho chiesto delle cose se non ci dai risposte non ti si può aiutare
<Carlin0> Vita, cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit
<Carlin0> vediamo come è uscito
<rino> ops, me le sono perse, un attimo
<Vita> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24749372/
<Carlin0> 17:09:37<Carlin0> rino, pure tu apri terminale e scrivi sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> 17:10:22<Carlin0> rino, (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | pastebinit
<Carlin0> Vita, sudo swapoff -a
<rino> provato, ma il terminale non funziona più
<Carlin0> e dopo Vita free | pastebinit
<Carlin0> eh rino e che ti posso fare io ?
<Vita> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24749390/
<Carlin0> ok Vita puoi cancellare la swap con gparted
<Vita> ma adesso la memoria che prima era di swap me la considererà spazio non allocato?
<rino> mi sa che senza terminale l'unica soluzione è provare a ripristinare le impostazioni di fabbrica! :(
<Carlin0> ora l'area di swap c'è ma non viene usata dall'os
<Carlin0> puoi cancellare la partizione Vita
<Vita> ok grazie mille :)
<Carlin0> è sda7 Vita installa gparted e cancella pure
<Vita> si si lo stavo facendo adesso.. Ti ringrazio molto
<rino> grazie comunque Carlin0
<Carlin0> di nulla :o)
<Carlin0> rino, se reinstalli metti la 16.04 che è + stabile
<rino> ok, ora vi saluto che mi preparo per andare al lavoro, se risolvo te lo faccio sapere nei prossimi giorni
<rino> ciao a tutti
<RootNet> Buongiorno, qualcuno ha un'idea del perché non mi è possibile aprire "Impostazioni di sistema" ?
<Carlin0> RootNet, che ubuntu usi ?
<kameha> sera
<Carlin0> RootNet, che ubuntu usi ? ... e 2
<RootNet> 17.04
<Carlin0> RootNet, se scrivi nel terminale unity-control-center si apre ?
<fuii> salve,ho un problema con la configurazione della mia stampante...installata ma e inattiva
<valmor> buonasera, qualche consiglio per comprendere perchè il live di ubuntu 32bit si avvia mentre quello a 64 no! ho provato a scaricare varie versione, ma niente da fare. notebook samsung r509 architettura a 64.
<RootNet> Ora invece mi da questo errore:
<doomed> ciao a tutti  oggi dopo l'aggiornamento di skype su gnome 16.04 non va piu la videochiamata,qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<stefonarch> prova altre applicazioni che usano la webcam, tipo vlc
<stefonarch> per vedere se è skype o il driver
<doomed> stefanoarch ho provato con il programma per video registrare e la cam funziona
<doomed> anche con nlc
<vishwas> Ciao a tutti, ho installato ubuntu da meno di una settimana e non ci capisco niente. Come devo fare per impostare un determinato programma per aprire i files. Ad esempio i file di testo .txt me le apre con libre office ma io vorrei che le aprisse con un "blocco note", senza formattazione e più leggero
<doomed> su skype quando chiama si attiva la web cam ma appena mi rispondono si annulla il video
<f843d0> vishwas: quale versione
<vishwas> 17.4
<f843d0> vishwas: quella versione non esiste, ed è utile sapere anche quale distro esattamente: Ubuntu, Xubuntu, Lubuntu?
<vishwas> credo sia l'ultima, è proprio 17.4 amd 64
<f843d0> !chi | vishwas
<ubot-it> vishwas: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<vishwas> forse si scrive 17.04
<vishwas> ok
<f843d0> vishwas: dipende dal DE come cambiare l'associazione ai file
<f843d0> vishwas: quindi, ancora: Unity? Gnome? Mate? KDE? XFCE? LXDE?
<salvatore> Ciao, avrei una domanda, posso?
<f843d0> !chiedi | salvatore
<ubot-it> salvatore: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<vishwas> f843d0: oddio ... facendo doppio click ... forse lister?
<vishwas> f843d0: gedit
<f843d0> vishwas: gedit è un editor di testo. E' probabile che tu faccia uso di Unity.
<salvatore> ok, ho installato server web apache, sono un profano, e per caricare i file sul server ho installato un server ftp con il servizio "vsftpd" solo che quando mi connetto al server con un client ftp qualsiasi loggandomi con il mio utente non mi fa uplodare i file, cosa sbaglio?(ho controllato il file di configurazione di questo servizio ftp e dovrebbe
<salvatore>  essere possibile agli utenti di sistema uplodare sul server i file)
<f843d0> vishwas: accedi alle proprietà del tipo di file di cui vuoi cambiare l'associazione, facendo click destro nel file manager -> Properties. Una delle schede ti dovrebbe presentare con che programma aprire il file
<vishwas> f843d0: ci provo ....
<f843d0> salvatore: che risposta ti viene data quando tenti il login ftp?
<salvatore> Risposta:   550 Permission denied.
<salvatore> Errore:       Errore critico trasferimento file
<vishwas> f843d0: Funzionaaaa !!!  Grazie!
<salvatore> il percorso dove cerco di copiare il file è il predellino del server web var/www/html
<salvatore> forse il mio utente non è amministratore, non saprei, sarà sicuramente qualcosa sui permessi utente
<f843d0> salvatore: hai provato ad esporre per prova un folder "meno delicato", tipo un folder foo della tua home?
<salvatore> provo subito
<f843d0> vishwas: bitteschön
<salvatore> mi sa lo stesso identico errore
<salvatore> mi da*
<valmor> buonasera, qualche consiglio per comprendere perchè il live di ubuntu 32bit si avvia mentre quello a 64 no! ho provato a scaricare varie versione, ma niente da fare. notebook samsung r509 architettura a 64. 4g ram
<salvatore> dimenticavo di dirvi che il server è in test su una macchina virtuale su un Mac in parrelles e cerco di raggiungerlo da client ftp su osx(non so se possa influire9
<vishwas> Ho un'altra cosa da chiedere: ho installato Thunderbird scaricandola dal web ma nella Launcher mi fa vedere un punto interrogativo grigio e non il logo del programma. Ho provato a scaricare l'immagine .png ma non so dove metterla
<f843d0> salvatore: io credo sia meglio impiegare scp
<f843d0> vishwas: non è una buona idea scaricare software a caso dal web, Thunderbird è facilmente installabile dal repo ufficiale della Distro
<vishwas> non lo sapevo ... ho fatto una ricerca su google
<vishwas> f843d0: era per te
<f843d0> vishwas: evita, soprattutto finchè non hai una grande padronanza del sistema
<vishwas> f843d0:  ora come posso fare ?
<f843d0> vishwas: cerca quel che ti serve con apt-cache search quel_che_ti_serve. Installa con sudo apt-get install quel_che_vuoi
<f843d0> vishwas: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<vishwas> f843d0: non sono ancora riuscito a trovare il "monitor" dove scrivere i comandi
<f843d0> vishwas: Ctrl + Alt + T
<vishwas> f843d0: ok, si è aperto. Ed ora devo digitare quello che mi hai scritto anche se è già installato il programma?
<f843d0> vishwas: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<f843d0> vishwas: ti installa un programma che permette a terzi di vedere il risultato dei tuoi comandi, a patto che tu incolli i link che vengono generati dal wrapper
<vishwas> f843d0: me lo ha installato, ma nell'elenco dei programmi non me lo fa vedere
<vishwas> f843d0: nell'Ubunto software
<f843d0> vishwas: parti da questo presupposto: le GUI sono semplicemente l'oppio degli utenti
<f843d0> vishwas: dpkg -l | grep pastebinit
<f843d0> vishwas: incolla qui in canale il link risultante dal comando
<f843d0> vishwas: scusa, errore mio, ero distratto: dpkg -l | grep hunder | pastebinit
<vishwas> f843d0: è venuto fuori questo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24750302/
<f843d0> vishwas: sudo apt-get --purge remove thunderbird
<rafa> ciao ragazzi
<vishwas> f843d0: fatto, ma thunderbird c'è ancora
<f843d0> vishwas: dpkg -l | grep hunder | pastebinit
<Guest70263> che versione mi consigliate per un vecchio portatile dell vostro dual core 2.10 con 2 gb di memoria con scheda video integrata
<vishwas> f843d0: mi ha scritto: Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<f843d0> Guest70263: lubuntu o xubuntu
<f843d0> vishwas: sudo updatedb
<Primus> Ciao Ragazzi, avete qualche guida per l'ttimizzazione degli ssd per linux? Volevo cambiare os sul portatile che uso attualmente che ha Win10...
<vishwas> f843d0: non mi da nulla
<f843d0> vishwas: locate hunder | pastebinit
<f843d0> Primus: gli SSD sono già trattati piuttosto bene dal kernel. Per lato utente, semplicemente non creare la swap
<vishwas> f843d0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24750358/
<Primus> Ehh purtroppo non sono un esperto di linux. Intendi al momento dell'installazione giusto?
<f843d0> Primus: si. Basta non creare area di swap
<Primus> Ho capito, quindi non c'è neanche bisogno di un'ottimizzazione giusto? O quella è un'operazione a sè?
<f843d0> Primus: il kernel se ne occupa, in generale ci sono solo buone norme da seguire lato utente
<f843d0> Primus: del tipo, come sai, se hai intenzione di scrivere molti file, operare pesante caching... sbagli tecnologia
<Primus> ..................................... :D
<Primus> Termini arcaici xD
<f843d0> vishwas: sudo apt-get clean
<Primus> @f843d0 Riusciresti a linkarmi qualche guida che spiega passo passo l'operazione?
<f843d0> Primus: c'è un po' di manutenzione in corso sui siti, prova a seguire il seguente...
<vishwas> f843d0: non viene scritto nulla
<f843d0> !installazione | Primus
<ubot-it> Primus: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<f843d0> Primus: semplicemente, _non creare area di swap_
<f843d0> vishwas: basta dire "fatto", ci sono comandi che non restituiscono output. Come esistono storie che non esistono
<f843d0> vishwas: ps aux | grep hunde | pastebinit
<pelliccione> ho un problema con la sospensione del portatile asus x55c, anche se ho impostato la sospensione su mai, dopo due minuti di inattività il monitor si spegne
<pelliccione> qualcuno sa come risolvere il problema?
<f843d0> pelliccione: DPMS in xorg
<vishwas> f843d0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24750406/
<Primus> Quindi non devo fare altro che la classica installazione senza creare swap. Avete altri consigli per l'ssd?
<f843d0> vishwas: digita bene i seguenti comandi, sono potenzialmente pericolosi
<f843d0> vishwas: sudo rm -rf /home/fabio/Scaricati/thunderbird* && sudo rm -rf /home/fabio/.thunderbird
<f843d0> Primus: hai presente di che tipo di tecnologia si tratta?
<vishwas> f843d0: fatto
<f843d0> vishwas: adesso thunderbird non dovrebbe più avviarsi
<Primus> f843d0
<Primus> f843d0
<Primus> f843d0
<Primus> In che senso f843d0?
<Primus> DIci la differenza tra hdd ed ssd?
<f843d0> Primus: per Design, supportano un numero limitato di processi di scrittura
<f843d0> Primus: quindi, se lanci dd ogni giorno a caso, tra un mese è possibile che sia rotto, per intenderci
<f843d0> Primus: devi scrivere il meno possibile, in soldoni
<f843d0> Primus: installa il sistema operativo, e non scrivere troppo. Un'accoppiata SSD + HDD (interno o esterno) è vincente nella maggioranza dei casi
<vishwas> f843d0: Non si avvia e sembra che non sia neanche nelle cartelle di sistema
<f843d0> vishwas: genau, ich weiß das
<f843d0> vishwas: sudo apt-get install -y thunderbird
<Primus> f843d0
<Primus> Quindi, preferibilmente la soluzione sarebbe di tenere l'hdd no?!
<f843d0> Primus: in tandem con l'SSD, certo
<f843d0> Primus: crea i tuoi file, metti /tmp, sul tuo HDD, crea pure la swap ivi. Ma non sull'SSD
<Primus> Quindi in parole povere te dici di installare l'os nell'sdd e usare l'hdd per l'archiviazione e l'installazione di tutto il resto, giusto?!
<f843d0> Primus: ne, l'installazione la puoi fare su SSD. L'archiviazione va fatta altrove
<f843d0> Comunque, Primus ...
<f843d0> !chat | Primus
<ubot-it> Primus: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Primus> @ubot-it ok
<vishwas> f843d0: me l'ha intallata, ma è in inglese. Dalle opzioni non ho trovato per cambiare la lingua
<f843d0> vishwas: apt-cache search thunderbird | grep pastebinit
<sbuccino> salve a tutti
<f843d0> !ciao | sbuccino
<ubot-it> sbuccino: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<sbuccino> hoho sempre la cpu al 100%
<carm960> Salve
<f843d0> !ciao | carm960
<ubot-it> carm960: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<f843d0> sbuccino: è una bella storia
<sbuccino> immagino
<vishwas> f843d0: non è cambiato nulla, è sempre in inglese. Nella locatio: https://live.mozillamessaging.com/thunderbird/start?locale=en-US&version=52.1.1&os=Linux&buildid=20170510140118
<f843d0> vishwas: ti ho chiesto di digitare un comando, e di pubblicare il risultato
<f843d0> vishwas: nella fattispecie, ci sarà il i18n da installare, se ce lo fai vedere
<vishwas> ok
<sbuccino> provo a riavviare sembra essersi normalizzata di colpo
<vishwas> f843d0: cosa devo far vedere?
<f843d0> 19:36:30< f843d0> vishwas: apt-cache search thunderbird | grep pastebinit
<vishwas> f843d0: fatto
<f843d0> vishwas: il link
<f843d0> vishwas: se non incolli il link, non si può vedere l'output
<vishwas> f843d0: non mi viene scritto nulla
<vishwas> f843d0: l'ho fatto 2 volte
<f843d0> vishwas: ja, genau, scheiße, es tut mir leid. apt-cache search thunderbird | pastebinit
<vishwas> f843d0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24750588/
<f843d0> vishwas: sudo apt-get install thunderbird-locale-it
<vishwas> f843d0: Grande!!! Ti ringrazio per la pazienza che hai avuto
<f843d0> vishwas: kein problem, vielen glück
<peppe94> Salve a tutti. Ho un problema con il wifi. In pratica,andando sopra nel network center mi fa utilizzare sopra l'ethernet. Il wifi,dopo il riavvio del pc sembra essere stato disattivato completamente
<f843d0> peppe94: quale versione di Ubuntu? L'ha sempre fatto? Ci sono altri sistemi operativi installati?
<peppe94> Utilizzo Ubuntu  16.04.02
<peppe94> Ho solo un sistema operativo
<peppe94> Lo fa da oggi. Prima funzionava
<f843d0> peppe94: cosa è successo nel frattempo?
<enz6> buonasera a chi e in linea
<f843d0> !ciao | enz6
<ubot-it> enz6: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<enz6> c5a6
<f843d0> !caoi | enz6
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'caoi'
<f843d0> !caio | enz6
<peppe94> Provavo ad istallare dal terminale i driver per la chiavett ìa wifi della tp link. Ho riavviato il pc e poi il vuoto
<enz6> si non l ho scritto male
<ubot-it> enz6: Caio! Bnevenuto ni #ubutnu-ti-cath
<f843d0> peppe94: provavi a i_n_stallare... come?
<enz6> per evidenziare subiti il mio problema di tastiera
<enz6> se non uso il tasto fn succede che non riesco a scrivere crrettamente
<enz6> avete qualche cnsiglio
<f843d0> enz6: esponi il tuo problema con un livello decente di dettagli
<enz6> ok
<f843d0> enz6: tra l'altro, sembra piuttosto chiaro che hai il NumLock attivato
<enz6> installato ubuntu mint 17 e fin qui tutto bene
<f843d0> enz6: ecco ti fermo
<f843d0> enz6: questo è il canale di Ubuntu
<f843d0> enz6: Mint non è compito di questa risorsa
<enz6> ok allora smetto
<enz6> non vorrei invadere altri campi
<f843d0> enz6: tschüss!
<enz6> non capisco
<f843d0> enz6: ciao
<fabiuis> salve a tutti, ho un problema....ho installato debian come secondo operativo, tutto ok durante la ripartizione dell'hd e l'installazione... ora ho il problema che non mi visualizza la schermata "pre-OS"  nel quale scegliere quale far partire
<f843d0> fabiuis: questo è il canale per Ubuntu. Ubuntu != Debian
<peppe94> Salve a tutti. Mi ero connesso poco fa ma la linea è saltata
<enz6> ok buonaserata
<peppe94> Qualcuno può aiutarmi a risolvere un problema con il wifi?
<fabiuis> scusate ho preso il primo che mi consigliava...dove trovo il canale debian:0
<fabiuis> ?
<f843d0> 20:22:02< f843d0> peppe94: provavi a i_n_stallare... come?
<f843d0> fabiuis: /j #debian-it
<peppe94> tramite terminale
<peppe94> seguendo i passaggi della guida dal sito github
<f843d0> peppe94: ok. Allora, ti rispondo, tramite terminale, si risolve.
<peppe94> dimmi cosa devo fare
<f843d0> peppe94: no, dicci tu cosa hai fatto
<peppe94> ok,ora vi incollo i passaggi
<pallottas> buonasera a tutti sono nuovo su ubuntu
<pallottas> ho un problema con la stampante epson xp - 202
<pallottas> come faccio la pulizia delle testine
<pallottas> non mi stampa bene ho messo su delle cartucce compatibile
<pallottas> pero lo sempre usate
<pallottas> prima
<peppe94> https://github.com/pvaret/rtl8192cu-fixes
<peppe94> ecco il sito
<peppe94> ci sono tutti i passaggi che ho eseguito
<peppe94> dopo aver fatto e riavviato,non ha funzionato più
<f843d0> peppe94: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<peppe94> a cosa serve?
<pallottas> cè qualcuno che mi aiuta?
<f843d0> peppe94: ci ho ripensato, ripristina
<peppe94> ripristinare come?
<f843d0> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<pallottas> grazie della collaborazione
<f843d0> pallottas: prego
<f843d0> pallottas: magari sapere che versione di Ubuntu, se ha mai funzionato prima, cosa si è fatto...
<pallottas> 16.4
<f843d0> Non esiste
<pallino> ripristinare l'installazione per problemi con le testine e cartucce compatibile?
<f843d0> Da dove emerge la tua asserzione?
<pallottas> 16.04
<pallino> dal link che gli hai messo
<pallottas> si
<f843d0> pallottas: pallino siete la stessa connessione? Non si capisce
<f843d0> !chi
<pallottas> voglio provare prima di buttare una cartuccia
<ubot-it> se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<pallottas> scusate ma non sono pratico
<f843d0> 20:41:00< f843d0> pallottas: magari sapere che versione di Ubuntu, se ha mai funzionato prima, cosa si è fatto...
<pallino> f843d0: hai messo questo link  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<f843d0> 20:39:20< peppe94> ripristinare come?
<f843d0> 20:39:45< f843d0> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<pallottas> f843d0: si fuzionava con windos
<f843d0> 20:44:26< f843d0> 20:41:00< f843d0> pallottas: magari sapere che versione di Ubuntu, se ha mai funzionato prima, cosa si è fatto...
<pallottas> f843d0: ubuntu 16.04
<f843d0> 20:45:54< f843d0> 20:44:26< f843d0> 20:41:00< f843d0> pallottas: magari sapere che versione di Ubuntu, se ha mai funzionato prima, cosa si è fatto...
<pallottas> pallino: mi puoi aiutare tu?
<pallottas> vorrei sapere come fare la pulizia delle testine della stampante epson xp-202
<f843d0> Con il Mocho Vileda
<pallino> pallotas: non so,  usa cartucce originali
<pallottas> simpatico
<f843d0> Grazie
<f843d0> Ciao
<pallottas> non ti ho chiesto nulla
<pallottas> grazie cmq
<Mr_Pan> !chat |  pallottas
<f843d0> Ciao
<ubot-it> pallottas: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pallottas> Mr_Pan: okay
<Mr_Pan> pallottas, ho i privati bloccati puoi scrivere qui in chan
<pallottas> Mr_Pan:  sai come fare la pulizia delle testine  alla stampante
<Mr_Pan> pallottas devi cambiare canale
<Mr_Pan> !chat |  pallottas
<ubot-it> pallottas: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mr_Pan> pallottas, cosa non e' chiaro ...
<pallottas> Mr_Pan: come fare la procedura con il terminale
<f843d0> pallottas: ehm, vuoi cambiare canale?
<f843d0> Bosone: sei tornato!!! Meno male, che abbiamo le 6 stelle di Cassiopea!
<f843d0> !chat ! Bosone
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chat ! Bosone'
<f843d0> !chat | Bosone
<ubot-it> Bosone: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Bosone> come mai ho questo errore?
<Bosone> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24751648/
<f843d0> Bosone: oh, ma eri un asso dei sistemi GNU/Linux! sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Bosone> non va bene il link?
<f843d0> Bosone: ne
<Guest92726> salve ho appena installato ubuntu 17.04 sul mio asus e come nella versione precedente ci sono problemi con il wifi... avevo trovato la soluzione ma ora non la ricordo
<f843d0> Guest92726: sudo apt-get install -y pastebinit
<Guest92726> provo subito :)
<Bosone> qualcuno che mi dice qualcosa del link che ho messo?
<loretester> sera a tutti sto provando da qualche giorno a installare un sito in locale e dopo vari tentativi ce l'ho fatta...ma come faccio ad accederci dagli altri pc in rete?
<f843d0> Bosone: si, già detto
<f843d0> 21:59:03< f843d0> Bosone: oh, ma eri un asso dei sistemi GNU/Linux! sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Bosone> SCUSA, MA A CHE MI SERVE SE TI HO GIÀ MESSO IL LINK?
<f843d0> Bosone: fenomeno, nel /etc/apt/sources.list hai lasciato il disco, asino
<Bosone> non essere scurrile
<f843d0> loretester: accedendo all'indirizzo della macchina per esempio
<f843d0> !caps | Bosone
<ubot-it> Bosone: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<Bosone> perchè offendete le persone?
<f843d0> !chat | Bosone
<ubot-it> Bosone: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<sambarat> Salve, ho un problema con la rete gigabit del mio pc. qualcuno può aiutarmi
<Bosone> @ubot-it: è inerente, ho chiesto aiuto e sono stato offeso
<f843d0> !chiedi | sambarat
<ubot-it> sambarat: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<f843d0> Bosone: ubot-it è un bot, asino²
<f843d0> !chat | Bosone
<ubot-it> Bosone: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<loretester> f843d0 ho provato con una pagina html 0 problemi ma a me serve configurare prestashop e in locale va perfettamente ma da remoto mi dice che è imposssibile visualizzare la pagina
<f843d0> !info prestashop
<ubot-it> Package prestashop does not exist in xenial
<Bosone> mi rivolgerò altrove, qui invece di aiutare offendete
<sambarat> Ho un pc con gigabit. Dual boot, da windows ho un trasferimento di 100 MB/s da ubuntu 55MB/s. Com'è possibile? Stessa scheda stesso pc.
<f843d0> loretester: stai parlando di una componente non standard
<f843d0> sambarat: driver, modello, configurazione... tante sono le variabili in gioco
<loretester> f843d0
<loretester> f843d0
<loretester> f843d0 in che senso?
<f843d0> loretester: nel senso che prestashop non è un pacchetto dei repo ufficiali di Ubuntu
<f843d0> loretester: qui non se ne dà supporto. Puoi provare a chiedere in...
<f843d0> !chat | loretester
<ubot-it> loretester: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<sambarat> Il test l'ho fatto sia su un dell portatile i5. E6320. Ma anche su un i5-4440 fisso montato su una scheda madre B85-HD3. Stesso risultato con tutti e due. windows senza problemi. ubuntu stesso problema
<loretester> pensavo fosse legato a ubuntu
<loretester> provo di la grazie
<f843d0> sambarat: continui a non specificare la versione di ubuntu, driver in uso e configurazione
<barbara68> buonasera :) ho quel problemino con il wifi.. https://thepasteb.in/p/oYhlW8zz9xZTZ
<f843d0> sambarat: inoltre, trasferimento _di cosa_
<f843d0> barbara68: manca il firmware, pare
<barbara68> il firmware... dove lo prendo?
<sambarat> Scusate ragazzi avete ragione. Versione sia 16.04, che adesso anche 17.04. Driver open base, non ho installato nulla. La cosa strana è che sul fisso ho condiviso sempre da Ubuntu un hard disk in rete, e se vado a copiare sopra da windows ho 110 MB/s di velocità e da Ubuntu 55 MB/s. Se dallo stesso pc che ha l'hard disk condiviso provo ad inviare un
<sambarat>  file sempre 55 MB/s. La cosa strana è questa. In ricezione nessun problema. Il problema è nell'invio.
<sambarat> Spero di essermi spiegato
<barbara68> ho caricato il modulo e ho già creato il file https://thepasteb.in/p/66hVwMKpQqEtW
<f843d0> sambarat: te lo faceva con entrambe le versioni?
<sambarat> Si me lo faceva sempre
<f843d0> sambarat: eh, sarà supporto driver carente
<f843d0> sambarat: cosa ti cambia la velocità di trasferimento?
<sambarat> Si cambia la velocità di trasferimento. Ma perchè in ricezione ho 110 MB/s e se invio su un altro pc 55 MB/s.
<f843d0> barbara68: kernel aggiornati > 4.8 non dovrebbero soffrire del probleam
<f843d0> sambarat: sembra una scheda mezza sfortunata, ma non mi sembra niente di tragico
<f843d0> sambarat: vai alla metà della velocità, che è già bassina
<f843d0> sambarat: se non ti sta bene, googla per gdb, kdb e datti alla pazza gioia :P
<sambarat> Vabbè 110 MB non sono pochi con windows non  ho problemi. Ma non voglio affidare i miei dati personali a windows.
<sambarat> Cosa vuoi dire con gbd e kdb?
<f843d0> sambarat: GIYF
<f843d0> sambarat: Google Is Your Friend
<sambarat> Aiuto, provo ma non sono un esperto.
<sambarat> Se può essere d'aiuto con l'ultima distro kali linux da live USB 2.0 ho ottenuto 70 MB/s. Lieve miglioramente. Dici che è sempre un problema di driver nel kernel
<f843d0> sambarat: plausibile, ma stiamo sempre parlando di poche MB/s
<f843d0> sambarat: il messaggio che vorrei trasmettere è "vivi anche così"
<sambarat> Certo, sicuramente. ma meglio saturarla tutta. Se si può fare. Comunque grazie dell'aiuto. Provo a cercare su google
<f843d0> sambarat: perfetto, oppure sviluppa il driver.
<f843d0> L'Open Source è fatto così. I produttori non collaborano, gli sviluppatori si fanno spesso il mazzo. Se il modello è sfigato e non va bene, diveniate sviluppatori!
<Bosone> bello il supporto ufficiale....
<sambarat> hahahhahha, magari. Avrei condiviso volentieri. Ma non sono così esperto
<f843d0> Bosone: sarai bello te :*
<Bosone> supporto al top
<f843d0> Bosone: offrilo tu, Mr 7 stars
<f843d0> Bosone: cerca in giro il modello che porta problemi e vedi se non è un problema di supporto hardware, fenomeno
<barbara68> f843d0 ho controllato sono alla 4.10 e i problemi ci sono ancora :( solo avessi salvato il mio segnalibri... avevo trovato la soluzione sono le opzioni   https://thepasteb.in/p/NxhVy9KjjNAHN
<Bosone> f843d0: mi riferivo al supporto che ho chiesto io, fatto una domanda, l'unico supporto è stata una offesa....
<f843d0> Bosone: ah, ma quello è normale :*
<sambarat> Ho visto sul sito ufficiale dell ci sono i driver per E6320. Ma Ubuntu 10.10. Fa lo stesso anche se la versione che ho io è 17.04?
<f843d0> sambarat: eh certo, sono solo 7 anni di differenza
<sambarat> hahahahahahahahah, dai grazie. ma se ci sta quello non posso neanche provare ad installarlo?
<f843d0> barbara68: io ho trovato questo https://askubuntu.com/questions/635625/how-do-i-get-a-realtek-rtl8723be-wireless-card-to-work
<f843d0> sambarat: non è una buona idea installare software progettato per 7 anni prima, garantisco
<barbara68> bosone era offeso davvero...:(  grazie f843d0 provo
<f843d0> barbara68: vielen glück
<f843d0> barbara68: e non preoccuparti per Bosone, è un grande :P
<barbara68> sai mi aveva fatto venire in mente la canzone del piotta... sei mejo te :)
<f843d0> barbara68: eh mi ricordo solo Super Cafone :)
<barbara68> te lo consiglio ... anche lui è diventato grande davvero... intanto il pacchetto del driver non me lo trova..  grr
<barbara68> f843d0 sudo apt-get install rtlwifi-new-dkms   impossibile trovarlo grr
<pietroalbini> everything is fine
<Doc95> salve ragazzi
<Carlin0> !ciao | Doc95
<ubot-it> Doc95: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Doc95> avrei un problema con la luminosità sul mio sistema
<Doc95> qualcuno può aiutarmi
<Doc95> ?
<Carlin0> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Doc95> ok, praticamentee nonostante dal menù provo ad abbassare la luminosità
<Doc95> il sistema segna che si abbassa, ma lo schermo rimane sempre alla luminosità massima
<Doc95> volevo sapere se a qualcuno è già capitato ed eventualmente come ha risolto
<Carlin0> Doc95, è un portatile ?
<Doc95> si
<Doc95> scusa ho omesso di dirlo
<Carlin0> boh io col desktop la posso regolare anche dal monitor stesso , non saprei
<Doc95> ho pensato ad mal aggiornamento dei driver però sono installati correttamente e per il resto funziona tutto
<Doc95> ad un*
<Carlin0> è la 17.04 ?
<Doc95> 14.04
<Carlin0> ah quindi bella stabile
<Doc95> praticamente ho letto di molti che non hanno compatibilita sui tasti fn
<Doc95> però non è mio il caso
<Doc95> ho provato a bloccare la luminosità manualmente dal file di configurazione
<Doc95> se hai un idea dilla hahahaha
<Carlin0> se l'avevo te l'avrei detta , magari aspetta se qualcun altro sa ...
<Doc95> non mi sembra molto attivo questo canale hahaha
<Doc95> il mio disagio è che hanno chiuso il forum
<Doc95> sai perchè?
<Carlin0> ha riaperto da pochi minuti
<Doc95> a me non lo apre
<Carlin0> hanno fatto manutenzione pietroalbini e Janvitus
<Doc95> riprovo
<pietroalbini> Doc95, adesso dovrebbe andare (sotto https!), dimmi se hai problemi :)
<pietroalbini> abbiamo avuto una manutenzione un po lunga
<Doc95> sisi adesso va(Y)
<pietroalbini> \o/
<Doc95> pietroalbini, mica hai dei consigli per il mio problema
<Doc95> ?
<f843d0> Doc95: e lascia riposare la povera gente
<pietroalbini> Doc95, non ho seguito e sono abbastanza stanco dopo una giornata di manutenzione al server di ubuntu-it :P
<f843d0> Doc95: luminosità schermo? Driver video
<Doc95> f843d0, funzionano i driver video
<f843d0> Doc95: eh, se non regoli la luminosità, può essere come no
<Doc95> cioè funzionano anche gli effetti visivi
<Doc95> di solito se non vanno i driver quelli non te li attiva
<Doc95> dici che sono lo stesso danneggiati ?
<Doc95> o che non funzionano lo stesso
<Doc95> ?
<Carlin0> Doc95, ma che driver e che scheda video è?
<Doc95> amd
<Carlin0> Doc95, non ricordo la 14.04 che kernel ha ?
<Carlin0> cmq le schede video ati/amd sono molto meglio supportate dai kernel 4.2 e superiori
<Doc95> lts penso
<Doc95> lts v3.3
<Doc95> penso ma non ne sono sicuro
<Carlin0> Doc95, nel terminale uname -a
<Doc95> Linux doctor-Extensa-5635Z 3.19.0-80-generic #88~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 13 14:54:07 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Doc95> non c'è scritto
<Doc95> a no
<Doc95> 3.19
<Carlin0> potresti fare un pensierino alla 16.04 che ha kernel 4.4 , dicono che supporti meglio ati/amd
<Doc95> cerco un po meglio sul forum ora che è attivo grazie mille comunuw :')4
<Doc95> solo per informazione ho risolto il mio problema della luminosità e nel caso serva a qualcun altro condivido il link della guida utilizzato
<Doc95> https://itsfoss.com/fix-brightness-ubuntu-1310/
#ubuntu-it 2017-06-03
<mistermister> ciao a tutti, non riesco a configurare il desktop remoto
<mistermister> ho provato con vino ma quando scrivo vino-preferences non mi fa selezionare nulla
<f843d0> mistermister: puoi sempre provare x11vnc
<Carlin0> mistermister, che ubuntu usi ?
<barbara68> f843d0 salve! il problemino della wifi realtek l'ho risolto se può servire a qualcun altro ..  https://thepasteb.in/p/AnhrqGVBXZMCv
<f843d0> barbara68: bene
<scott78> buongiorno a tutti
<scott78> uso Xubuntu 16.04.2 ho disinstallato una versione di skype che nn funzionava e ho mantenuto quelle che funzionano ma in quella che ho disinstallato nel menu a tendina compare ancora il nome ma senza icona come faccio a cancellarla?
<mistermister> f843d0 uso xubuntu 17.04
<mistermister> f843d0 x11vnc funziona bene sono riuscito con quello.. cercavo uno script che lo avviasse all'accensione prima del login
<f843d0> mistermister: usa l'autolaunch di X11 o del tuo DE
<f843d0> scott78: dipende da come hai installato skype
<scott78> f843d0 sinceramente non ricordo
<mistermister> f843d0 come si fa? -.-
<scott78> chi mi può aiutare
<mistermister> sono riuscito a fare tutto
<wesley> hi
<Guest50421> wesley
<Guest50421> hallo...
<Guest50421> i have a problem
<Guest50421> i downloadaed 17.04... but when i run it
<Guest50421> it sptop isteslf and show last screen on monitotor
<barbara68> il problemino della wifi realtek l'ho risolto se può servire a qualcun altro ..  https://thepasteb.in/p/AnhrqGVBXZMCv
<helpmenowpls> salve
<helpmenowpls> ho bisogno di aiuto
<helpmenowpls> ce qualcuno?
<Carlin0> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<helpmenowpls> ho appena scaricato ubuntu 17.04 sono un inesperto pero con aiuti ce la posso fare
<helpmenowpls> non riesco a collegarmi con il wifi
<Carlin0> helpmenowpls, via ethernet va ?
<helpmenowpls> lo sto usando in questo momento percio si
<helpmenowpls> su windows va il wifi
<Carlin0> ok helpmenowpls apri un terminale e scrivi sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> helpmenowpls, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<Carlin0> helpmenowpls, incolla qui il link che viene prodotto dall'ultimo comando
<helpmenowpls> https://thepasteb.in/p/76hE7n2PNGkiV
<helpmenowpls> ti ho inviato tutto
<Carlin0> il link che viene prodotto dall'ultimo comando non altri
<helpmenowpls> https://thepasteb.in/p/2RhKy0WOo66S4
<helpmenowpls> ecco
<Carlin0> helpmenowpls, hai programmi aperti oltre la chat e il terminale ?
<helpmenowpls> si ora tutti chiusi
<helpmenowpls> avevo lo store di a
<helpmenowpls> ubuntu*
<Carlin0> ok dopo che hai chiuso tutto digita sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> e dopo
<Carlin0> helpmenowpls, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<helpmenowpls> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24759530
<helpmenowpls> prima non mi prendeva il primo comando
<helpmenowpls> adesso?
<helpmenowpls> eiii
<Carlin0> hai fretta ?
<helpmenowpls> mi è crashata la conessione hai scritto qualche messaggio?
<helpmenowpls> no
<Carlin0> dammi il tempo di vedere il risultato a trovarti la soluzione
<Carlin0> ok ...
<helpmenowpls> okei aspetto
<Carlin0> helpmenowpls, sudo apt -y install bcmwl-kernel-source
<helpmenowpls> https://thepasteb.in/p/98hR7rAOoNWuk
<Carlin0> helpmenowpls, sudo apt update && sudo apt -y dist-upgrade
<helpmenowpls> sta installando qualcosa
<helpmenowpls> appena finisce ti faccio sapere
<Carlin0> sta aggiornando
<Carlin0> avevi 44 pacchetti da aggiornare
<helpmenowpls> ah...credevo facesse da solo
<Carlin0> eh boh li ho visti li te l'ho fatto fare
<helpmenowpls> ti devo linkare tutto dopo?
<helpmenowpls> ha finito
<Carlin0> no quando finisce riavvia il pc
<helpmenowpls> dopo funzionerà o devo tornare qui?
<Carlin0> dovrebbe funzionare ...il condizionale è d'obbligo
<helpmenowpls> okei ti ringrazio in anticipo allora :)
<helpmenowpls> ciao
<helpmenowpls> ei carlino
<helpmenowpls> non va
<Carlin0> umpf
<Carlin0> aspè che vediamo se ci sono altre soluzioni
<helpmenowpls> è da stamane che ci provo e per quello che ho capito dai vari forum e guide mi sa che il so non trova la scheda di rete oppure non ci sono i drivers installati/aggiornati
<Carlin0> helpmenowpls, sudo rfkill list | pastebinit
<helpmenowpls> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24759704
<Carlin0> helpmenowpls, non è che il pc ha un tasto che attiva disattiva il wifi ?
<helpmenowpls> ha solo un tasto per attivare o spegnere la modalita aereo...
<helpmenowpls> è una scorciatoia... fn+f2
<Carlin0> helpmenowpls, cat /etc/network/interfaces | pastebinit
<Carlin0> helpmenowpls, sudo iwconfig | pastebinit
<helpmenowpls> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24759729/
<helpmenowpls> il secondo mi esce questo....
<helpmenowpls> https://thepasteb.in/p/xGhmNPD8yMEtM
<Carlin0> helpmenowpls, dpkg -l | grep bcmwl | pastebinit
<helpmenowpls> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24759751/
<Carlin0> proviamo a reinstallarli
<helpmenowpls> come?
<Carlin0> helpmenowpls, sudo apt -y install --reinstall bcmwl-kernel-source
<helpmenowpls> sta facendo
<helpmenowpls> cosa sta reinstallando?
<Carlin0> i driver per quella scheda wifi
<Carlin0> certe schede sono supportati da diversi driver
<Carlin0> la tua solo da quelli
<helpmenowpls> https://thepasteb.in/p/vghOVrqYLwPs3
<helpmenowpls> perchè obsoleta ?
<Carlin0> no...
<AiyaEarendil> Nuovamente buongiorno signori, ho un paio di problemini da tempo che ho pensato fosse tempo di risolvere.
<Carlin0> helpmenowpls, sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb wl brcmfmac brcmsmac bcma
<Carlin0> helpmenowpls, sudo modprobe wl
<helpmenowpls> https://thepasteb.in/p/BghP2zv9E6vfY
<AiyaEarendil> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS: tra i driver aggiuntivi ho solo quelli di GPU e CPU, è normale che non ci siano quelli della scheda di rete? E poi, quando vado a fare aggiornamenti da interfaccia grafica, quasi sempre mi da errore "Scaricamento delle informazioni del repository non riuscito: Controllare la propria connessione ad internet"
<Carlin0> helpmenowpls, sudo apt install mokutil
<Carlin0> helpmenowpls, sudo mokutil --disable-validation
<Carlin0> helpmenowpls, sudo modprobe wl
<Carlin0> AiyaEarendil, metti sudo apt update in pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<helpmenowpls> https://thepasteb.in/p/k5hYGogYGrETE
<Carlin0> helpmenowpls, prova a riavviare
<helpmenowpls> okei e provo a connettermi con il wifi?
<AiyaEarendil> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24759948/
<Carlin0> AiyaEarendil, hai aggiunto sorgenti software non ufficiali che ti danno problemi
<AiyaEarendil> Porco boia, tipo? Sarà mica Numix?
<helpmenowpls> niente da fare...
<Carlin0> quella che da + problemi è arc-theme ma anche il resto faranno casini stai tranquillo
<Carlin0> helpmenowpls, sudo modprobe wl
<Carlin0> AiyaEarendil, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<helpmenowpls> https://thepasteb.in/p/vghOVrv2WmWu3
<Carlin0> helpmenowpls, tu capisci l'inglese ?
<helpmenowpls> un po
<Carlin0> ce qualcosa nel secure boot che fa casino ti posto una cosa che ho trovato
<Carlin0> helpmenowpls, https://askubuntu.com/questions/762254/why-do-i-get-required-key-not-available-when-install-3rd-party-kernel-modules
<helpmenowpls> devo disattivare il secure boot?
<Carlin0> così pare ma io inglese = zero
<helpmenowpls> ma se faccio un downgrade di ubuntu risolvo qualcosa?
<helpmenowpls> se installo una versione meno recente di ubuntu....
<Carlin0> helpmenowpls, che ubuntu hai ?
<helpmenowpls> 17.04
<AiyaEarendil> Carlin0, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24760015/ eccolo
<Carlin0> la 17.04 ha problemi è vero ma prima di reinstallare prova quella cosa helpmenowpls
<Carlin0> AiyaEarendil, sudo rm -rf /etc/apt/sources.list.d/arc-th*
<Carlin0> e dopo di nuovo
<helpmenowpls> in che menu si dovrebbe trovare?
<Carlin0> AiyaEarendil, sudo apt update
<Carlin0> helpmenowpls, non ho uefi non so aiutarti aspè c'è una guida
<Carlin0> !uefi | helpmenowpls
<ubot-it> helpmenowpls: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<helpmenowpls> comunque disabilitare il secure boot giusto?
<Carlin0> si helpmenowpls
<Carlin0> così dicono ...
<AiyaEarendil> Carlin0, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24760087/
<Carlin0> AiyaEarendil, sudo rm -rf /etc/apt/sources.list.d/var*
<Carlin0> AiyaEarendil, sudo apt update
<Carlin0> quante porcate mettete e poi vi lamentate dei problemi
<AiyaEarendil> Sto set di icone non mi aveva mai dato problemi fino ad un mesetto fa
<AiyaEarendil> Carlin0, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24760098/ l'output mi sembra già più incoraggiante
<Carlin0> il problema aggiornamenti sembra risolto
<Carlin0> AiyaEarendil, sudo apt installa pastebinit
<Carlin0> AiyaEarendil, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<Carlin0> ops
<Carlin0> AiyaEarendil, sudo apt install pastebinit
<AiyaEarendil> *install :D immaginavo
<Carlin0> mi è partita una A in più
<Carlin0> lol
<Carlin0> mi so emozionato dell'arrivo di  gigirock
<AiyaEarendil> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24760116/ questo pastebinit è qualcosa di stupendo
<Carlin0> AiyaEarendil, quella scheda wifi dovrebbe andare out of box
<AiyaEarendil> Non so cosa voglia dire
<Carlin0> dovrebbe andare senza nessuna aggiunta , dal sistema operativo appena installato
<AiyaEarendil> Ah, fantastico
<Carlin0> nota che ho usato il condizionale ...
<AiyaEarendil> L'unica cosa un pelo strana tra i Driver aggiuntivi, è che la CPU ha come dicitura "Sconosciuto: questo dispositivo sta usando un driver alternativo"
<AiyaEarendil> Per me Linux è tutto un condizionale
<Carlin0> quello che però ti posso dire AiyaEarendil è che aggiungere ppa cose hai fatto tu rende il sistema operativo molto instabile, alle volte ne pregiudica il funzionamento
<AiyaEarendil> Carlin0 non lo metto in dubbio, purtroppo la mia scarsissima conoscenza del funzionamento di questo SO mi obbliga a seguire ciecamente i tutorial che trovo in giro, spesso con risultati...diciamo non ottimali+
<Carlin0> l'esperienza insegna
<AiyaEarendil> A tal proposito, esistono guide abbastanza semplici che forniscono un know-how su tutti gli aspetti del SO?
<Carlin0> la documentazione ufficiale : il wiki
<Carlin0> !wiki | AiyaEarendil
<ubot-it> AiyaEarendil: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<Carlin0> !documentazione | AiyaEarendil
<ubot-it> AiyaEarendil: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<AiyaEarendil> Ho spesso trovato la wiki troppo dispersiva e per niente nab-friendly
<AiyaEarendil> Mi salvo tutto e pian piano gli do un occhio
<Carlin0> eh AiyaEarendil lo capisco ... anni fa ci provai anche a combatterlo
<Carlin0> provai a scrivere una pagina come la vedevo io : con tante immagini , ma prima di pubblicarla la ridussero in un modo che mi fece desistere dallo scriverne altre
<AiyaEarendil> Domanda stupida: hai mai pensato di buttare tutto su un .altervista o simili?
<Carlin0> nu già troppi blog
<Carlin0> mi assento un po a doping
<AiyaEarendil> A presto Carlin0, e grazie :)
<ubuntu> salve
<Guest66056> si può usare virtualbox su ubuntu?
<Carlin0> Guest66056, si
<Guest66056> come si installa?come funziona?
<Carlin0> Guest66056, la cosa migliore è se la scarichi dal sito
<Guest66056> lho gia scaricato ma mi da un errore..
<Carlin0> Guest66056, e come provi a installarla ?
<Guest66056> il programma lho installato ma prima quando avvio una macchina mi da l'errore kernel driver not installed
<Guest66056> rc=-1908
<Carlin0> Guest66056, apri un terminale e scrivi sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> Guest66056, dpkg -l | grep vitualbox | pastebinit
<Carlin0> Guest66056, incolla qui il link che viene prodotto dall'ultimo comando
<Carlin0> ops
<Carlin0> Guest66056, dpkg -l | grep virtualbox | pastebinit
<Carlin0> avevo sbagliato scusa
<Guest66056> tranquillo
<Guest66056> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24761030/
<Carlin0> Guest66056, ma non è quella del sito
<Guest66056> lho scaricato dal sito ufficiale di ubuntu
<Guest66056> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox/Installazione
<Carlin0> allora dai questo comando sudo apt install gdebi
<Guest66056> aggiornato
<Carlin0> poi Guest66056 sudo apt purge unity-scope-virtualbox virtualbox virtualbox-dkms virtualbox-qt
<Guest66056> loading ;)
<Carlin0> Guest66056, wget http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/5.1.22/virtualbox-5.1_5.1.22-115126~Ubuntu~zesty_amd64.deb
<Guest66056> lo installo?
<Carlin0> nella tua home lo trovi aprilo con gdebi
<Carlin0> lui te lo installa e ti scarica le dipendenze
<Guest66056> dovrei essere apposto dopo?
<Carlin0> dopo prova ma di solito va ...
<Guest66056> okei ti faccio sapere grazie...un ultima cosa
<Guest66056> su ubuntu esiste una sorta di clean master o ccleaner per pulire il sistema?
<Carlin0> Guest66056,  sudo apt install bleachbit
<Carlin0> pulisce cache e fesserie varie
<Carlin0> cmq linux non è win con registri di sistema et similia ...
<Guest66056> ah okei..
<mauroevening> Ciao a tutti,
<David77> Buonasera a tutti! ho corretto il bug di system-config-samba. ora volevo sapere come si fa a creare un accesso solo a determinati utenti per la rete tra pc ubuntu (no win) evitando di mettere la condivisione con 'accesso a tutti'. non so come creare un utente specifico. infatti mi da 'Per favore, abilita l'accesso ad almeno un utente.' grazie
<f843d0> David77: ma perchè non usare nfs?
<David77> f843d0: grazie della risposta. mi puoi spiegare? è la prima volta che faccio una rete tra pc. volevo solamente che i 2 miei pc in wifi con *ubuntu vedano una o più cartelle. mi hanno detto che dovevo installare samba. grazie
<David77> volevo però evitare 'accesso a tutti' :)
<f843d0> David77: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Nfs
<David77> f843d0: quindi in realtà non serviva samba?
<David77> che mi sembrava fosse per win-linux
<David77>  f843d0: una cosa, essendo in wifi non posso avere ip fissi ma ip decisi dal dhcp del router
<flanger> ciao a tutti qualcuno mi puo' aiutare?
<f843d0> !qualcuno | flanger
<ubot-it> flanger: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<flanger> non riesco ad installare ubuntu sul mio acer 5943g avvio il saoftware da chaivetta, ma se seleziono installa ubuntu o prova ubuntu rimane una schermata nera e il pc si blocca
<flanger> penso sia un problema di incompatibilità con la scheda grafica
<f843d0> flanger: prova ad avviare con l'opzione nomodeset
<flanger> ora provo
<David77> f843d0: mi sono dimenticato che ora sono si lubuntu 16.04 e gli altri sono xubuntu 14.04 e ubuntu 14.04
<David77> f843d0: leggo nel wiki 'Numerose sono le segnalazioni bug e le segnalazioni di possibili arginamenti al problema' con le eventuali correzioni. ma non c'è un modo più semplice? grazie
<David77> con la 16.04
<flanger> grazie mille ora funziona!
<sbuccino> salve
<sbuccino> staziono un pò poi eco
<sbuccino> esco
<sbuccino> mi si abbasa la percentuale della cpu
<David77> sbuccino: spiega meglio. Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<sbuccino> ho sempre la cpu al 100%
<David77> !qualeubuntu
<sbuccino> xubuntu
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'qualeubuntu'
<David77> Per poter direzionare al meglio i consigli su quale delle versioni  ufficiali di Ubuntu può fare al caso tuo, indica CPU, quantitativo di  RAM e modello VGA (marca e modello).
<David77> Mr_Pan ieri mi consigliavi samba ma il sito era in manutenzione: ora che link del sito mi consigli per mettere utenti o comunque come incominciare bene? f843d0 mi dice perchè non uso nfs (nfs-kernel-server etc)... mi sto perdendo. prego un aiutino. grazie :)
<David77> *del sito è online
<David77> riprovo domani. buona notte a tutti
<studio-user718> buonasera, come faccio a collegare il mio cellulare con android via usb al mio pc con ubuntu studio? grazie
#ubuntu-it 2017-06-04
<Gioele78> Buon pomeriggio a tutti
<Mr_Pan> ciao Gioele78
<Gioele78> Posso chiedere una mano con l'accesso a Lubuntu?
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Gioele78> A causa di un errore di manovra con test disk mi ritroco il disco c ( dev/sda1) per intenderci, pieno al 100% e quindi di fatto non riesco ad accedere almdesktop
<Gioele78> Riesco a fare qualcosa con il terminale?
<Mr_Pan> Gioele78, e cosa hai fatto con test disk  ?
<Mr_Pan> Gioele78, entra da terminale
<Mr_Pan> Gioele78, prova a spostare dei dati (quell recuperati) su un altro disco
<Gioele78> Una scansione e poi un recovery, probabilmente però ho dato come destinazione del recovery il disco c il quale è più piccolo quondi me lo ha intasato
<Gioele78> Mi basterebbe liberare spazio dalla cartella Home ma da terminale non saprei come accedervi
<Gioele78> Oppure liberare il cestino ma anche qui dovrei capire come muovermi
<Carlin0> accedi da live e cancella ciò che occupa spazio inutilmente
<Carlin0> o sposta ...
<Gioele78> Cmq ora sono dentro al terminale e precisamente su gioele@gioele-desktop:
<Carlin0> Gioele78, df -h
<Carlin0> metti in paste
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Gioele78> Scrivo da tablet non riesco a fare copia incolla
<Carlin0> e allora fai come ti ho detto entra da live e pulisci
<Gioele78> Però con df mi da il disco sda1 pieno al 100%
<Gioele78> Ok ho capito.
<Carlin0> però Gioele78
<Mr_Pan> Gioele78, non puoi cancellare/spostare dei dati su un altro disco  ?
<Gioele78> Non ci crederete ma ho ben 2 dischi esterni da recuperare in quanto do erroneamente cancellato le partizioni con gparted
<Carlin0> il fatto che il disco sia pieno non impedisce l'accesso , credo tu abbia fatto altri danni
<Gioele78> E nel tentare di recuperarne uno con testdisk ho incasinato il pc
<Gioele78> Massimo della inettitudine
<Gioele78> Che ne dite? Se smontassi fisicamente il disco e lo inserissi in un box esterno potrei ripulirlo dei file non necessari con un altro pc?
<Carlin0> e cosa cambia Gioele78 ?
<Gioele78> Intendi rispetto ad eseguire il sistema operativo da cd live? Forse nulla...era una via alternativa
<Gioele78> Credo
<Carlin0> a mio parere fai prima a scaricare e masterizzare una live , ma vedi tu eh
<Carlin0> però ti ripeto
<Carlin0> 14:36:00<Carlin0> il fatto che il disco sia pieno non impedisce l'accesso , credo tu abbia fatto altri danni
<Gioele78> Si ho letto il tuo messaggio.  Ho detto questo perché in un forum avevo letto che il disco pieno non permette l'accesso al desktop anche se la password è quella corretta
<Carlin0> Gioele78, sei da terminale ?
<Gioele78> Si
<Gioele78> Cioè sto scrivendo dal mio tablet
<Carlin0> Gioele78, sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get -y autoremove --purge
<Gioele78> Il terminale permette di entrare in chat?
<Gioele78> Ok provo
<Mr_Pan> no a meno che non installi irssi ..
<Carlin0> qualcosina recuperi ma poca roba eh
<Gioele78> Ok provo il comando
<Carlin0> ha in disco pieno , non installa :P
<Mr_Pan> lo so...
<Mr_Pan> Dovi vince   vinales   petrucci rossi
<Mr_Pan> ducati dei missili
<Carlin0> in germania motogp la vedi sui canali free ?
<Gioele78> Infatti dice disco pieno
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0, la guardo su skz moto gp o su canale free tedesco o su RSI La 2
<Mr_Pan> a scelta  :D
<Mr_Pan> o su sky germania
<Mr_Pan> vedo tutto :DD:D:D:D:D:D:D
<Gioele78> Ok domani provo la soluzione cd live
<Gioele78> Grazie delle dritte a tutti
<Giulia95> Ciao a tutti!
<f843d0> !ciao | Giulia95
<ubot-it> Giulia95: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Giulia95> Ho trovato la chat e pensavo di chidere una informazione, dato che sono da poco nel mondo dell'open source! Soprattutto avrei problemi con qualche pacchetto ..
<strapazzato> ciao a tutti sto provando a condividere una cartella via ftp su xubuntu
<strapazzato> se metto anonymous va mentre se metto la lista utenti e provo ad accedere mi dice accesso negato
<enzotib> usare ftp nel 2017 è un po' antiquato
<strapazzato> cosa potrei usare?
<enzotib> strapazzato: spiega cosa vorresti ottenere
<strapazzato> praticamente ho un pc a casa e volevo usarlo per prendere e lasciare dei file da remoto
<strapazzato> riesco gia a collegarmi tramite vnc
<f843d0> ssh
<strapazzato> ma sto cercando di utilizzarlo al meglio infatti vorrei anche provare a collegarmi a un sito in locale
<strapazzato> qualcosa sono risuscito a fare
<f843d0> E ancora, ssh
<enzotib> strapazzato: ma leggere e scrivere sempre dalla rete di casa, o anche da fuori?
<strapazzato> anche fuori
<strapazzato> anzi quasi sempre fuori in realtà
<enzotib> ma ci sono utenti di basso livello informatico o solo "power users"?
<strapazzato> lo uso solo io con un unico utente
<strapazzato> mi leggo qualche guida ssh
<enzotib> beh, allora come dice f843d0 ssh
<strapazzato> cerco qualche guida
<enzotib> per scrivere sicuramente, per leggere potrebbe essere sufficiente un web server, tipo webfs
<strapazzato> ora cerco grazie mille.. poi ho un problema con un sito fatto con prestashop ma avevo gia chiesto e mi hanno detto che questo canale non va bene
<Rapture> ciao
<Jo> salve ho un problema di connessione internet su ubuntu 17.04...centra qualcosa di driver? perche il modem funziona
<Guest56513> ok
<Guest56513> ho appena formattato il pc ed installato ubuntu...pero non si connette ad internet...per me e per i driver come li posso installare?
<Guest56513> ho appena formattato il pc ed installato ubuntu...pero non si connette ad internet...per me e per i driver come li posso installare?
<Bosone_> Guest5613,  ne etherne ne wifi ?
<Guest56513> nessuna delle due T.T
<carmelo> salve a tutti
<carmelo> ho bisogno di un consiglio
<Guest56513> per me e che mancano i driver della scheda wirless
<carmelo> ho un pc athlon xp 2400 con 1 gb di ram
<carmelo> che tipo di ubuntu installo?
<f843d0> Guest95951: lubuntu, e comunque sarà sofferenza
<Guest95951> troppa?
<Guest56513> ho appena formattato il pc ed installato ubuntu...pero non si connette ad internet...per me e per i driver come li posso installare?
<f843d0> !ripeti | Guest56513
<ubot-it> Guest56513: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<Guest56513> come risolvo?
<f843d0> Guest56513: fai un paste di sudo lshw
<f843d0> !paste | Guest56513
<ubot-it> Guest56513: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Bosone_> Guest56513: dovresti in qualche modo postare qualche output qui https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Bosone_> Guest56513.
<Guest56513> si
<Bosone_> Guest56513: sudo lshw -c network
<Guest56513> e postato out dopo che faccio?
<Bosone_> Guest56513, intanto postalo
<Guest56513> mi dice comando non trovato
<f843d0> Bosone_: il tuo comando è errato
<f843d0> Guest56513: unica e ultima chance, o segui quello che dico io, o per quel che mi riguarda, ti arrangi
<Guest56513> ma -c ce uno spazio giusto?
<Bosone_> f843d0: non penso proprio
<f843d0> Bosone_: io dico di si, magari c maiuscola
<Bosone_> f843d0: va benissimo anche con -c minuscola, deve scriverlo giusto e basta
<f843d0> Bosone_: è vero
<Guest56513> sudo ishw -c network ho scritto questo
<Guest56513> non va
<f843d0> Guest56513: perchè le i sono diverse dalle l
<Bosone_> è una lelle minuscola
<Bosone_> elle
<Guest56513> okok fatto
<Guest56513> devo postare out?
<gigirock> yes Guest56513 , ma non pastare qui altrimenti ti bannano pasta a paste.ubuntu.com
<gigirock> Guest95951, datti un nome altrimenti non ci capiamo scrivi /nick ilmionome
<josh9240293402> fatto
<gigirock> grande josh9240293402 , che ti seve ?
<josh9240293402> ho postato l out del comando di prima
<josh9240293402> sul sito linkato ora che mi dite di fare?
<f843d0> !paste | josh9240293402
<ubot-it> josh9240293402: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<josh9240293402> fatto l ho postato
<gigirock> josh9240293402, dove ?
<josh9240293402> sul link
<f843d0> josh9240293402: ma sai leggere? Conosci la lingua italiana?
<josh9240293402> abbastanza
<gigirock> josh9240293402, prendi il link dove hai pastato e copialo qui
<f843d0> josh9240293402: ecco, allora qui in canale non hai incollato proprio nessun link
<Mr_Pan> [19:25:12] <ubot-it> josh9240293402: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; inco
<josh9240293402> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24774194/
<gigirock> yeah
<f843d0> Qui c'è driver e ip
<f843d0> La connessione sta funzionando
<josh9240293402> non connette nulla
<f843d0> josh9240293402: hai digitato i comandi sul PC che non si connette?
<josh9240293402> quali comandi?
<f843d0> josh9240293402: da dove stai scrivendo
<josh9240293402> si
<Mr_Pan> ...
<f843d0> josh9240293402: è una domanda. Da dove stai scrivendo?
<josh9240293402> da un altro pc
<gigirock> ah
<f843d0> josh9240293402: sii più verboso e preciso o vai al diavolo
<josh9240293402> bellissimo il supporto
<josh9240293402> non fate capire nulla
<f843d0> josh9240293402: io onestamente non ho voglia di estorcerti le parole. Hai un problema? Sii preciso
<josh9240293402> l ho detto
<josh9240293402> non si connette
<gigirock> josh9240293402, devi collaborare
<josh9240293402> non va
<josh9240293402> ho fatto quello che mi avete chiesto
<gigirock> josh9240293402, io sono arrivato adesso riassumi per me .......
<f843d0> josh9240293402: modello CPU, scheda madre, quantitativo RAM e sistema operativo da cui stai scrivendo
<f843d0> josh9240293402: sono 4 informazioni. Tutte su una riga e tutte insieme grazie
<josh9240293402> allora
<josh9240293402> in pratica ho formattato da poco il pc e installato ubuntu...quando provo ad andare su internet non carica
<Bosone_> josh9240293402: questo? rfkill list
<Mr_Pan> risparmiati commenti del genre per favore ... [19:29:53] <josh9240293402> bellissimo il supporto
<Mr_Pan> [19:29:57] <josh9240293402> non fate capire nulla
<f843d0> josh9240293402: saresti da kickare all'istante
<josh9240293402> mr-pan mi dice di andare al diavolo...
<Mr_Pan> josh9240293402, ha fatto molto bene ...
<f843d0> josh9240293402: stai perdendo del tempo, e stai facendo perdere del tempo
<f843d0> josh9240293402: per me, al diavolo ci vai
<f843d0> josh9240293402: in bocca al lupo
<josh9240293402> ho fatto quello che mi avete chiesto
<f843d0> josh9240293402: a partire dal cambio nick, è chiaro che hai voglia di perdere del tempo
<gigirock> josh9240293402, ma non capiamo come tu faccia a mandare informazioni da un pc non collegato a internet
<f843d0> Se poi qualcuno del canale vuole continuare il supporto, accomodatevi
<josh9240293402> ma cosa???? il nick me lo so messo a caso
<gigirock> josh9240293402, io ho 10 minuti a disposizione
<josh9240293402> non connette ad internet cosa dovrei fare?
<gigirock> josh9240293402, che ubuntu hai installato ?
<josh9240293402> gigirock non so come fare
<josh9240293402> 17.04
<gigirock> ah
<Mr_Pan> josh9240293402, dalla configurazione della rete disattiva IPV6
<Mr_Pan> e riavvia
<josh9240293402> come faccio?
<gigirock> josh9240293402, quel pc con 1704 si deve collegare con wifi ?
<josh9240293402> non ethernet
<josh9240293402> il wifi non lo ha
<josh9240293402> nono*
<gigirock> josh9240293402, in alto a destra dovresti avere il simbolo del collegamento con 2 freccie
<josh9240293402> si
<gigirock> premi su quello
<josh9240293402> poi?
<gigirock> e usa modifica le connessioni josh9240293402
<josh9240293402> fatto
<gigirock> fai modifica della connessione attuale
<josh9240293402> poi?
<gigirock> la linguetta ipv6 metodo: ignora
<josh9240293402> fatto
<gigirock> josh9240293402, salva
<gigirock> josh9240293402, riavvia
<josh9240293402> fatto
<josh9240293402> hai un altro po di tempo?
<gigirock> e poi torna qui a ringraziare Mr_Pan e f843d0
<gigirock> no
<gigirock> devo prendere un treno ciao
<josh9240293402> si mi scuso per prima pero...non so perche mi hanno detto cosi
<josh9240293402> ciao
<josh9240293402> grazie mille
<Kroonox_> Salve, avrei bisogno di aiuto con l'installazione di Linux Ubuntu sul mio pc
<f843d0> !installazione | Kroonox_
<ubot-it> Kroonox_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Carlin0> cioè ora la gente si spaventa a vedere uno a dorso nudo d'estate ? https://t.co/lVRgI7jtX3
<Carlin0> ops sbagliato canale
<Hurd> Secondo voi Deepin Linux è sicuro? Cosa ne pensate in generale?
<Bosone> problema update con kubuntu 17.04 64 bit
<Bosone> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24776580/
<gigirock> Bosone hai aggiunto ppa ?
<Bosone> solo google chrome come si vede
<gigirock> Bosone aspe
<f843d0> L'architettura i36...
<f843d0> Tipo un sudo dpkg --add-architecture fatto da un dislessico?
<Bosone> ah forse ho capito , avevo segutio una guida
<Bosone> aspetta
<f843d0> Seguita ottimamente, tipo il Titanic
<gigirock> deb [arch=amd64] http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable main se metti questo 'forzi' a 64 bit
<Bosone> Si, risolto
<Bosone> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24776673/
<gigirock> Bosone, tutto e' bene cio' che finisce bene
<Bosone> grazie
<gigirock> Bosone, cmq hai installato una versione alquanto dubbia
<Bosone> perchè?
<Carlin0> Bosone, dpkg --print-foreign-architectures
<gigirock> la 1704 e' almeno immatura e presenta non pochi problemi di compatibilita' hardware
<Carlin0> cosa dice ?
<gigirock> Bosone,  la 1604 e' come stare in piedi sulla rocca di Gibilterra
<Bosone> Carlin0, ciao, ho risolto rimuovendo l'architettura sbagliata, ho visto che nelle nuove versioni di ubuntu 64 bit è già attivo il supporto a 32 bit senza dover aggiungere niente
<Carlin0> ubuntu è multiarch di default
<Bosone> infatti ora mi da giustamente  i386
<gigirock> ma le 'altre' non sono multiarch ?
<f843d0> gigirock: no, le distro serie no
<lottoale> qualcuno di voi mi aveva consigliato lubuntu perchè era più leggero ma non sono soddisfatto...non riesco a fare niente, ora ho problemi a estrarre files zip
<f843d0> lottoale: apt-cache search unzip
<lottoale> clicco su estrai e mi esce estrazione non eseguita
<lottoale> devo dare il comando sul terminale?
<f843d0> lottoale: non so, pensi che scriverlo sul muro comporti benefici a breve o lungo termine?
<lottoale> https://thepasteb.in/p/Z4hPBXWqQvVhG
<lottoale> fatto
<f843d0> lottoale: sudo apt-get install unzip
<lottoale> https://thepasteb.in/p/1jhnWLQr1DghB
<f843d0> lottoale: sudo updatedb
<lottoale> https://thepasteb.in/p/qjhLwJMZwRGfB
<Carlin0> lottoale, se ti è stato consigliato lubuntu è perchè avrai un pc scarso/vecchiotto
<f843d0> lottoale: come si chiama il file zip?
<f843d0> lottoale: se hai vergogna, puoi rinominarlo prima di fornire questa risposta
<lottoale> certo,il pc è vecchiotto ma con il 16.04 funzionava salvo qualche problemino ma meglio di ora
<lottoale> no, ora vedo
<Carlin0> ma dopo installato unzip interagisce anche con xarchiver
<lottoale> [OPP] One Piece Capitolo 867.rar
<Bosone> allora è un .rar
<Carlin0> quello è un rar veramente lol
<Bosone> sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<LostInMyHead> e poi è uscito da tempo quel capitolo....
<gigirock> che vuol dire OPP
<lottoale> no...è l'ultimo che io sappia...
<lottoale> ...perfetto...anche questa l'abbiamo risolta, grazie mille...
<Bosone> prego
<lottoale> ora ci sarebbe un questione lasciata in sospeso
<lottoale> installazione stampante canon
<gigirock> lottoale, marca modello
<gigirock> lottoale, come si collega il pc alla Canon ?
<lottoale> canon ip 100, avevo scaricato i driver e GDebi quando apro quest'ultimo mi da  la dipendenza non può essere soddisfatta libtiff4
<lottoale> collegata con cavo
<gigirock> lottoale, scaricato i driver in formato .deb ?
<lottoale> deb...si
<gigirock> lottoale e dpkg -i canon_driver.deb ti da' quell'errore ?
<lottoale> cnijfilter-ip100series_3.70-1_i386.deb non ho capito la domanda comunque questo è il file e quello è l'errore quando apro con GDebi
<gigirock> lottoale, hai installato a 64 bit ?
<lottoale> si
<gigirock> e perche' usi il driver a 32 ?
<lottoale> cnijfilter-ip100series_3.70-1_amd64.deb anche con questo mi da lo stesso errore
<lottoale> in tutto ho scaricato 4 files
<lottoale> l'unico che mi da tutte le dipendenze soddisfatte è questo
<lottoale> cnijfilter-common_3.70-1_amd64.deb
<gigirock> ah ottimo e n vedi la stampante ?
<lottoale> però non so se va bene
<gigirock> prova a stampare no ?
<lottoale> provo...aspetta...
<Carlin0> devi installare sia il common che l'altro ip100series
<lottoale> allora, la stampante non la vede, il common si installa correttamente ip100 series mi da l'errore di cui sopra
<gigirock> ok allora dai sudo apt-get -f install
<lottoale> https://thepasteb.in/p/8qhO4WZWWBkC0
<gigirock> lottoale, sudo dpkg -i ip100series
<lottoale> https://thepasteb.in/p/vghOVqjoBojh3
<gigirock> lottoale, devi installare il pacchetto di cui sopra quello che ho scritto io e' un nome inventato per darti un esempio
<lottoale> sudo cnijfilter-ip100series_3.70-1_amd64.deb       così?
<gigirock> sudo dpkg -i cnijfilter-ip100series_3.70-1_amd64.deb
<lottoale> https://thepasteb.in/p/oYhlW5LZlQNhZ
<gigirock> lottoale, ma il file che vuoi installare e' nella directory da dove lanci il comando ?
<lottoale> domanda da un milione di dollari...come lo verifico? il file è su " scaricati"
<lottoale> non c'è più nessuno?
<Carlin0> lottoale, ti avevo già spiegato tutto giorni fa compreso dove prendere la dipendenza mancante , adesso è ora di andare a  nanna : buonanotte
<lottoale> ...e l'avevo fatto ma non sono riuscito ad installarla...
<lottoale> notte...
#ubuntu-it 2018-05-28
<dextm80> buongiorno a tutti
<matthewstar> ola segnor e segnoritas
<matthewstar> pace e bene a tutti =)
<Carlin0> !chat | matthewstar
<ubot-it> matthewstar: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<matthewstar> ah ok, scuse ...
<Uzzi> vorrei sottoporvi una stranezza: monto in /run/user/50142/gvfs/ una cartella di rete smb. Se vi accedo dal segnalibro scrivo perfettamente, se invece dopo aver fatto un collegamento ln -s a quella cartella e ci vado attraverso il collegamento non ci scrivo!
<SilvioX> chi è?
<master__> buonasera a tutti
<master__> avrei una domanda riguardante la privacy, nuovo GDPR europeo
<Carlin0> !chat | master__
<ubot-it> master__: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<master__> in realtà riguarda ubuntu, in questo senso. Un utente è in grado di modificarsi la password da solo tramite le impostazioni. Esiste un automatismo per dire al login, per esempio, di costringere l'utente a modificare la password, per esempio ogni tot tempo ?
<master__> parlo della 18.04, come versione
<[Enrico]> master__: vedi man 5 shadow
<[Enrico]> master__: https://linux.die.net/man/5/shadow
<SilvioX> Enrico, mi potresti aiutare per lo sblocco di un router?
<[Enrico]> SilvioX: temo di no e comunque è un argomento off topic qui, puoi chiedere in #ubuntu-it-chat se vuoi
<SilvioX> ok
<master__> [Enrico], ora ci guardo e poi torno, grazie
<Guest81215> Ciao
<Innerina> Sto per installare Ubuntu Mate 18.04 su pc nuovo con SSD e UEFI
<Mr_Pan> Innerina, vai vai :P
<Innerina> Volevo partizionarlo con uno di sistema ed uno di dati, non so come procedere, avete una guida?
<Mr_Pan> siamo qui che ti pensiamo
<Innerina> Uahah vi mancavo eh?
<Mr_Pan> ehhh
<Mr_Pan> ehhh
<Mr_Pan> Innerina, fai due partizioni una di sistema e una dove ci metti la /home
<Innerina> Ho espugnato l'odioso Uefi e gira meravigliosamente
<Innerina> Sì solo che non so bene come procedere e quanto dare loro in pasto
<Mr_Pan> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<Mr_Pan> Innerina, ma tieni windows  ? ?
<Carlin0> Innerina, basta che crei una partizione e  quando arrivi al partizionamento la monti dando il punto di mount manualmente /media/dati
<Innerina> Ai tempi avevo seguito una guida dual boot per Seven ed Ubuntu... devo vedere se ne hanno fatta una adatta
<Innerina> sì, c'è quello schifo del 10 che piallo
<Mr_Pan> Innerina, ok allora vai con il partizionamento manuale (durante installazione) cancelli tutte le partizioni che trovi (win ecc ecc) poi ti crei una partizione da 20/25 GB ext punto di mount /
<Mr_Pan> poi crei una partiyione ext4  punto di mount /home
<Mr_Pan> Innerina, quanta ram  ?
<Innerina> Ok devo segnare tutto
<Innerina> 8 di RAM
<Mr_Pan> Innerina, ok lasciamo perdere la partizione /swap tanto si crea il file in automatico
<Mr_Pan> e procedi ad installare .. + lunga a psiegarlo che a farlo
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0, dimentico qualcosa ... ? sto a studia e sono lesso
<Innerina> Veramente la partizione Home non l'ho fatta qui sul vecchio ma non ho avuto problemi perché adesso durante le installazioni provvede a mantenere i dati
<Innerina> anche se avevo backuppato per sicurezza
<Innerina> a me bastava partizione di sistema + dati
<Innerina> Mi spiego meglio: vecchio portatile ha Ubuntu + Seven + Dati; quello nuovo dovrebbe avere Ubuntu + Dati
<Innerina> e basta
<Innerina> Avevo valutato di rimetterci anche Seven ma mi sa che Uefi dà noie e poi è fuori supporto ormai
<Mr_Pan> Innerina, si quello che ti ho scritto .. SO + dati
<Innerina> ed occupa tanto spazio
<Innerina> Al SO avevo dato 30 GB... Windows 35 ma qui è ormai al limite e non so come fare perché non so se espandergli la partizione mi causerebbe perdita di dati
<Mr_Pan> Innerina, se hai spayio espanderla non dovrebbe comportare perdite di dati
<Innerina> Sì, ho spazio ma il problema è com'é costituito...
<Innerina> se vuoi lo screen te lo mando ma non so dove
<Mr_Pan> Innerina, no no :D
<Mr_Pan> !windows
<ubot-it> Per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<Innerina> ^^" stavo parlando dello schema delle partizioni come risulta da GParted
<Innerina> Non di come fare a sistemare Windows XD
<Innerina> Cmq fa niente, ora devo prima risolvere come fare l'installazione fresca ;P
<Innerina> Mr_Pan, fammi capire la partizione da 20-25 con punto di mount / cos'é esattamente? Il punto di mount /home si è capito ma quanto gli devo dare?
<Mr_Pan> Innerina, / e' dove sta il S.O.
<Innerina> Ahhh ora ho capito
<Mr_Pan> Innerina, se avrai solo Ubuntu / dai 20-25 GB e /home tutto il resto ...
<Innerina> Va bene anche se gli dò 30 come adesso?
<Mr_Pan> Innerina, si ma in tanti anni mai usati 30 Gb per /
<Innerina> Mmm in effetti vedo che è praticamente la metà da qui...
<Innerina> La partizione dati è formattata nfts per praticità con Windows, quindi con Ubuntu dovrei procedere con ext4?
<Innerina> Sto un pò guardando il vecchio schema per capire meglio
<Mr_Pan> Innerina, si
<Innerina> sono entrambi ext4?
<Mr_Pan> ssi
<Innerina> Bon, adesso testo il sistema in live e poi procedo
<Innerina> Ho già impostato tutto quello che serve per evitare noie col 10
<Innerina> Mr_Pan: Senti, mi conviene mettere anche software di terze parti dato che ha scheda grafica AMD?
<Mr_Pan> si
<Innerina> Ok
<Innerina> Mr_Pan: sono alla schermata di scelta per l'installazione, quale piglio, Cancella tutto o Altro che ha i partizionamenti?
<Innerina> Perché cmq mi hai detto di cancellare tutto... ma vedo che non c'é l'opzione formatta e poi partiziona
<Innerina> Ehm... siete tutti morti? :O
<Innerina> Mi stanno per scadere i giga che mi servono per installare...
#ubuntu-it 2018-05-29
<Kavallo> Ho problemi con l installazione di Ubuntu 18.04 e 16, in pratica avvio l installazione e quando chiede di riavviare mi si blocca
<Edw> Buongiorno, qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi con un problema abbastanza importante riguardante l'utilizzo di Ubuntu e della sua conoscenza base, per piacere?
<ryuujin> !qualcuno | Edw
<ubot-it> Edw: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<lollux> Buongiorno, avrei necessità di usare un programma come grafpad. Me ne potete consigliare qualcuno???
<Nobushi> salve a tutti. non capisco perchè quando avvio Ubuntu dal GRUB, subito dopo mi appare l'immagine postata e poi si avvia linux
<Nobushi> https://imgur.com/a/1ucK0c8
<Innerina> Mi conviene creare la partizione swap, o lasciar creare il fileswap, dato che nel primo caso è utile per l'ibernazione?
<Mr_Pan> Nobushi, problema hw conosciuto ... non risolto ... nulla di preoccupante
<Mr_Pan> Innerina, dipende se userai ibernazione... io non la uso e non ho creato la partizione... dipende dall uso che ne farai
<Nobushi> Mr_Pan ok, grazie
<Innerina> Che hosting immagini uso per uploadare le schermate sul forum?
<Innerina> È meglio la sospensione o l'ibernazione?
<[Enrico]> Innerina: io starei alla larga dall'ibernazione sinceramente, non funziona bene purtroppo, troppi problemi con certi hardware / firmware
<[Enrico]> la sospensione funziona meglio, avere problemi è più raro, anche se non del tutto eradicato come problema
<Innerina> Ok niente allora, c'é anche da creare la partizione Efi che mi sembra ti fossi dimenticato...
<[Enrico]> io uso la sospensione molto spesso
<Innerina> Avevamo parlato di partizioni OS e Dati ma essendo un sistema Uefi mi pare sia necessaria!
<Innerina> Devo crearla ex novo dato che piallo tutto?
<Innerina> O viene automaticamente creata perché riconosce l'architettura?
<[Enrico]> non ne avevi parlato con me. Comunque sia si la partizione UEFI (EFI System Partition) è necessaria, ma di solito esiste già
<Innerina> No, infatti dicevo a Mr_Pan che c'era ieri sera ma non mi aveva più risposto...
<[Enrico]> l'installer dovrebbe crearla automaticamente e non serve formattarla se già esiste normalmente
<Innerina> [Enrico]: il fatto è che voglio piallare tutto quindi devo partizionare manualmente
<[Enrico]> capito
<Innerina> Devo crearla in questo caso?
<Innerina> [Enrico]: In questo caso devo crearla?
<[Enrico]> Innerina: se la pialli la devi ricreare, se cancelli tutto il resto, ma non la ESP, no non la devi ricreare
<Innerina> ESP? Cioé?
<[Enrico]> l'importante è che ce ne sia solo una alla fine, e dev'essere montata in /boot/efi
<[Enrico]> ESP == EFI System Partition
<Innerina> Ma non va all'inizio del disco?
<[Enrico]> non c'è nessuna regola che dica che vada all'inizio del disco
<[Enrico]> è buona pratica
<[Enrico]> ma non è strettamente necessario
<Innerina> Ho capito... ma è meglio partizionare da Gparted o tramite l'installer?
<Innerina> Perché non so bene come procedere
<Mr_Pan> Innerina, installer
<Mr_Pan> IMHO
<Mr_Pan> uso sempre quello
<Innerina> Mr_Pan: Meglio, allora essendo EFI sono tutte primarie, giusto?
<Mr_Pan> si
<Innerina> Allora, la partizione swap non l'ho creata, si creerà automaticamente come /fileswap, giusto?
<Mr_Pan> si
<Innerina> Mr_Pan: Ho 2 GB da cell, credi che ce la faccio ad installare tutto?
<Innerina> Purtroppo la connessione da router fa schifo...
<Mr_Pan> Innerina no ..
<Mr_Pan> Innerina, quale iso stai installando ? ubuntu pesa oltre2 gb
<Innerina> Uffa... mi hanno disattivato i 7 che mi erano rimasti poco fa
<Innerina> La iso è su chiavetta quindi non è quello il problema
<Innerina> sto parlando degli aggiornamenti di sistema
<Mr_Pan> ahhh si
<Mr_Pan> direi di si
<Innerina> Allora ce la faccio? Non è che mi cade la connessione durante le varie installazioni perché li ho finiti?
<Mr_Pan> Innerina, direi che ce la fai ..
<Innerina> Bene, grazie
<Mr_Pan> la iso e´ recente gli update non saranno motli
<Innerina> Casomai rimando a domenica che ne ho 2 tutto il giorno...
<Innerina> Per il resto intendo
<Innerina> Procedo allora, ho finito con la partizione
<Mr_Pan> Innerina, si si gli update puoi farli inseguito
<Mr_Pan> anche i pacchetti di terze parti lascia stare li fai poi ...
<Innerina> Il fatto è che ho già selezionato lo scaricamento e mi secca tornare indietro con tutto il lavoro di partizionamento...
<Mr_Pan> ok...
<Mr_Pan> ma se hai gia salvato le neuov epartizioni anche se torni indietro te le trovi ...
<Innerina> Sicuro?
<Innerina> Ok
<Innerina> Nah, mi resetta tutto -_-
<Innerina> Ma ormai ci ho preso la mano...
<Mr_Pan> non avevi salvato
<Innerina> Non c'é l'opzione di salvataggio
<Innerina> C'é solo Installa
<Mr_Pan> no no vabbe ora modifica e rifalla
<Innerina> Eh amen, fatto
<Mr_Pan> io stacco ... tu scivi i progressi poi leggo stasera  ::D
<Innerina> Ha già finito di installare ma adesso come entro nell'uefi per togliergli il boot da chiavetta?
<Innerina> Mr_Pan: tolgo semplicemente la chiavetta riavviando?
<Innerina> Mr_Pan: Tutto ok, solo che i valori risultanti sono un pò diversi da quelli che volevo dichiarare... -_-
<Mr_Pan> Innerina,  ? ?
<Innerina> Praticamente l'installer fa dichiarare i valori in base decimale, tipo 260 MB quando dovrebbero essere in realtà dichiarati in base 2... ovvero 273 MB, col risultato che appunto i valori finali sono diversi
<Mr_Pan> vabe roba di poco
<Innerina> https://cdn.pbrd.co/images/HnrjDOO.png
#ubuntu-it 2018-05-30
<Alessandra> Buongiorno, due giorni fa ho messo il modem con fibra e ubuntu non si connette al wifi, si connette per qualche secondo e poi si disconnette
<Alessandra> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Alessandra> c'è qualcuno?
<^kiokoman^> Alessandra: è piu facile che dipenda dal modem, più che da ubuntu
<kiokoman> Alessandra: se hai messo la password del wifi in maniera corretta potresti provare a cambiare il canale di trasmissione del wifi sul modem
<Alessandra> Ciao kiokoman grazie, no credo che il problema sia proprio ubuntu perché da cellulare e quando entro con partizione windows e con altro pc windows tutto va bene
<Alessandra> Cambiare il canale di trasmissione del wifi sul modem scusami ma non so cosa vuol dire :(
<kiokoman> Alessandra: beh e' qualcosa che va al di là del supporto ubuntu, per questo specifico problema non saprei aiutarti magari se aspetti arriva qualcuno che può
<Alessandra> va bene grazie, mi sembra molto strano davvero che solo quando sono con ubuntu non si connetta, o meglio si connette per pochi secondi per poi disconnettersi
<Carlin0> Alessandra, prova a cambiar ecanale o in alternativa se hai tenuto la pass di default prova a cambiare anche quella
<Alessandra> grazie carlino ma leggevo che nei modem di ultima generazione (questo è uno per fibra) il canale si cambia in automatico
<Alessandra> è possibile che debba scaricare qualche pacchetto per migliorare le prestazioni wifi di ubuntu?
<Carlin0> Alessandra, modem tim ?
<Alessandra> no infostrada
<Alessandra> d-link
<Carlin0> Alessandra, sei connessa dal pc in questione adesso ?
<Alessandra> sì con il cavo
<Carlin0> Alessandra, apri un terminale e copia dentro questo comando lspci | grep -i net | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> Alessandra, poi incolla qui il link che ottieni come risposta
<Alessandra> Carlin0 http://termbin.com/lyim
<Carlin0> Alessandra, dpkg -l | grep bcm | nc termbin.com 9999
<Alessandra> Carlin0 http://termbin.com/yfjh
<Carlin0> vediamo ancora una cosa ...
<Carlin0> Alessandra, dpkg -l | grep b43 | nc termbin.com 9999
<Alessandra> Carlin0 http://termbin.com/q3er
<Carlin0> allora Alessandra hai installato 2 diversi driver per la stessa scheda di rete e a quanto ne so è probabile che vadano in conflitto quindi proviamo a rimuoverne uno e vediamo se migliora
<Alessandra> grazie Carlin0, non so come io abbia potuto fare una cosa del genere
<Alessandra> cosa devo fare adesso?
<Carlin0> Alessandra, sudo apt purge bcmwl-kernel-source
<Carlin0> dopo riavvia e vedi se è meglio/peggio
<Alessandra> do il comando e riavvio il pc?
<Carlin0> si prima dai il comando , lo lasci lavorare e quando ha finito riavvii
<Alessandra> va bene grazie Carlin=
<Carlin0> se non va rimettiamo questo e leviamo l'altro
<Alessandra> Carlin0 mi chiede se devo liberare spazio dei pacchetti, dico sì?
<Carlin0> si
<Carlin0> !tab
<ubot-it> Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<Alessandra> Carlin0 grazie adesso sembra tutto a posto
<Alessandra> la connessione in wifi non cade
<Carlin0> bene così :)
<Alessandra> grazie ancora Carlin0 :)
<Carlin0> erano i driver che andavano in conflitto tra loro
<Carlin0> di nulla
<Alessandra> Carlin0 ma io davvero non so quando e come io abbia potuto scaricarli *_*
<Carlin0> capita Alessandra l'importante è aver risolto
<Alessandra> Sì infatti, buona giornata Carlin0 :)
<Carlin0> occhio che magari te li propone come driver aggiuntivi
<Carlin0> non installarli o sei da capo
<Alessandra> Oh
<Alessandra> Carlin0 scusa l'ignoranza ma come faccio a capirlo? Io in genere quando mi propone gli aggiornamenti li faccio sempre
<Carlin0> Alessandra, gli aggiornamenti si ma se ti propone driver aggiuntivi rifiuta
<Alessandra> Ah va bene grazie Carlin0
<Natan> Buongiorno,ho provato ad aggiornare xubuntu 16.04 lts a 18.04 lts, ma non viene trovata una nuova versione , cosa devo fare ?
<[Enrico]> Natan: se segui il canale LTS per gli aggiornamenti devi aspettare ancora un po', un altro paio di mesi credo, ma non sono sicuro
<Natan> ok grazie , allora attenderò
<Ctrl_Alt_Deliciu> ciao a tutti
<Ctrl_Alt_Deliciu> avrei bisogno di un aiuto per quanto riguarda una configurazione che non riesco più a fare su xubuntu
<[Enrico]> Ctrl_Alt_Deliciu: ciao, spiega il problema, se qualcuno ha idee per risolverlo ti risponderà
<Ctrl_Alt_Deliciu> praticamente da sempre, per poter vedere le icone nei menu delle applicazioni, bisognava spuntare un paio di voci presenti alla voce gnome interface in gconf-editor
<Ctrl_Alt_Deliciu> grazie Enrico :)
<Ctrl_Alt_Deliciu> ora invece (sistema appena installato xubuntu 18.04) appena apro gconf-editor ci sono due voci di conto
<Ctrl_Alt_Deliciu> credo sia dovuto all'assenza di qualche pacchetto gnome nel sistema...
<gabriel> ciao
#ubuntu-it 2018-05-31
<t3t5u0>  /j #hackit
<stealth81> Buongiorno a tutti
<stealth81> Scusate e la prima volta che uso lo strumento chat,avrei un problema con Ubuntu 18.04
<fener88> ciao a tutti e grazie per il supporto
<fener88> non sono un esperto di computer ma uso ubuntu da anni, ora dopo aver reinstallato ubuntu 16 nel mio laptop, ubuntu non riesce a partire normalmente ma mi da un errore riguardo al boot. c'e' qualcuno che puo' aiutarmi?
<Mr_Pan> fener88, specifica l erroew
<Mr_Pan> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<fener88> Il computer mi dice "default boot device missing  or boot failed" . ho fatto anche delle foto dei vari passaggi se mi date il consenso le carico
<[Enrico]> fener88: non devi mica avere il nostro consenso per caricare delle foto :)
<[Enrico]> sarebbe utile vederle comunque
<fener88> L'ultima volta mi hanno sgridato :)
<fener88> mi ricordate come si fa a caricare immagini?
<fener88> https://ibb.co/iiYBqy
<fener88> pensavo di caricarle con un hosting se siete d'accordo comunque appena acceso mi da questo errore appena postato, poi dando ok mi da
<fener88> pensavo di caricarle con un hosting se siete d'accordo
<fener88> https://ibb.co/bMKvHd
<fener88> premendo ok o parte ubuntu oppure mi da': https://ibb.co/in80iJ
<Carlin0> run fsck manually
<Carlin0> fener88, è un pc nuovo ?
<fener88> No e' un acer aspire ES1-512 avra' un 4-5 anni
<Carlin0> fener88, all'ultima schermata premi alt + f2
<Carlin0> fener88, ti fa fare login testuale ?
<fener88> ora il pc e' acceso con una live di ubuntu, dovrei spegnerlo per fare la procedure che mi chiedi, devo farlo o puo' essere utile avere la live gia' attiva?
<Carlin0> puoi farlo anche da live fener88
<Carlin0> fener88, sudo fsck /dev/sda2
<Carlin0> e rispondi sempre si o yes
<fener88> si
<fener88> un attimo
<fener88> no mi dice command not found
<fener88> se provo a dare sudo apt install fsck mi da unable to locate package fsck
<fener88> poi se provo a far partire la recovery mode mi da questo errore  https://ibb.co/mqY83J e sono costretto a dare" reboot"
<fener88> Il pc e' sempre andato bene finche' non ho deciso di togliere definitivamente windows 10 in dual boot e tenere solamente ubuntu, ho cambiato HD installato nuovamente ubuntu 16 da live e da allora e successo questo
<Carlin0> l'errore dela recovery è lo stesso
<fener88> sai dirmi cosa posso fare? sempre se ci sia un modo per ripararlo
<fener88> perche' all'inizio pensavo fosse l'HD ma ora l'ho cambiato quindi il problema deve essere un'altro
<Carlin0> avvia normalmente e dai quel comando
<Carlin0> il problema è nel filesystem
<Carlin0> lo dice chiaramente l'errore
<fener88> d'accordo
<remix_tj> fener88: http://eliasoenal.com/2012/10/31/power-supply-failures-can-be-pretty-annoying-to-find/ qualcuno dice che sia un problema di alimentazione
<remix_tj> è già successo ad altri, vedi sul forum internazionale https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2272486
<fener88> un problema di alimentazione?
<remix_tj> si
<fener88> se ho capito bene questo problema e' dato da un HD diverso dal precedente, invece nel mio caso, prima ho avuto il problema ho provato a cambiare HD  e il problema e' rimasto.
<remix_tj> il problema del tipo è che ha cambiato HD e il problema è rimasto
<remix_tj> ci sono chiaramente messaggi di errore relativi al disco che orientano verso il problema che ti ho indicato
<fener88> d'accordo allora provo a leggere con maggiore attenzione il forum che mi hai linkato per ora grazie per la l'aiuto
<[Enrico]> fener88: scusa il ritardo nella risposta. Sinceramente sembra che il BIOS non riesca a caricare il bootloader
<[Enrico]> e dall'ultima immagine che hai mandato sembra che sia perché il disco rigido è andato
<[Enrico]> (e non torna)
<[Enrico]> quelle scritte I/O errore e failed command su ata1.00 vogliono dire che il disco è rotto
<[Enrico]> o magari è solo inserito male il connettore
<fener88> ma e' possibile che siano andati tutti e due i dischi rigidi? perchre' come dicevo, ho installato ubuntu 16 da solo, mi ha dato questi problemi quindi ho cambiato il disco rigido e il problema e' rimasto
<[Enrico]> fener88: magari hai cambiato il disco sbagliato?
<[Enrico]> fener88: è molto chiaro dall'ultima immagine che hai un disco rotto
<fener88> come faccio ad aver cambiato il disco sbagliato?
<[Enrico]> ah ne hai solo uno? ok ho capito male, avevo capito che ne avevi due
<fener88> no no solo uno
<[Enrico]> magari si è rotto il cavo, o il connettore sulla scheda madre
<[Enrico]> comunque sia il sistema non riesce a comunicare col disco
<fener88> quindi e' meglio provare a smontarlo dici? c'e' una maniera per capire se il connettore della scheda madre e' rotto?e il cavo?
<[Enrico]> per il cavo semplicemente provane un altro
<[Enrico]> per la scheda madre puoi provare ad attaccare il disco ad un altro computer e vedere se funziona
<fener88> d'accordo allora provo a smontarlo
<fener88> ringrazio tutti per gli utili consigli
<DeathBit> Salve qualcuno è presente? Avrei un problema nell'aggiungere repository
<Carlin0> DeathBit, che repo devi aggiungere ?
<DeathBit> Ho provato ad aggiungere i repo di backbox, inserendo le key come affidabili
<DeathBit> ma al quanto pare ho sempre questo problema
<DeathBit> Errore:8 http://ppa.launchpad.net/backbox/five/ubuntu bionic Release
<DeathBit>   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.95.83 80]
<DeathBit> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<DeathBit> E: Il repository "http://ppa.launchpad.net/backbox/five/ubuntu bionic Release" non ha un file Release.
<DeathBit> N: L'aggiornamento da tale repository non può essere eseguito in modo sicuro ed è quindi disabilitato come impostazione predefinita.
<DeathBit> Lol dicevo di avere questo problema qui: https://pastebin.com/pE1Y5CNN
<Carlin0> DeathBit, se floddi il bot ti caccia
<DeathBit> Non ho proprio floddato, tuttavia ho inviato il testo che ho scritto sul pastebin
<Carlin0> cmq premesso che qui non diamo supporto a software non proveniente dai repo ufficiali , per di più ubuntu ritiene questo repo insicuro perchè non ha aggiornato il tipo di key ai nuovi standard
<Carlin0> almeno questo è quello che si evince dal tipo di errore
<DeathBit> Non si può forzare l'update?
<DeathBit> Anche se la risposta credo sia negativa, visto che ci ho già provato inserendo le keys come "fidate" nell'ubuntu software
<Carlin0> non credo proprio e comunque come ti ho detto qui non supportiamo questo tipo di cose "non ufficiali"
<DeathBit> Si appunto
<DeathBit> Pazienza me li installerò a mano i tools che servono.
<DeathBit> Buona serata!
<fabio_> ciao
<elipg> ciao a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2018-06-01
<LoZioNe> sono io che sono storto o x-chat continua a chiedermi di registrarmi?
<jk^> c'è qualche errore?
<jk^> https://pastebin.com/raw/vxYj8423
<fabio_cc> jk^, dai quei comandi perché hai aggiunto il repo deb.torproject.org ?
<jk^> me lo diceva sul sito
<fabio_cc> che sito?
<jk^> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en
<fabio_cc> jk^, qui sconsigliamo l'aggiunta di repository non ufficiali, prova a chiedere in #ubuntu-it-chat
<fabio_cc> jk^, questo ormai lo dovresti sapere
<jk^> veramente tor c'è in synaptic, già è installato
<jk^> ma mi serve l'interfaccia grafica
<fabio_cc> jk^, quel che sia
<jk^> vabbè, cmq ripeto, nel repo c'è già tor, quel sito diceva solo che è sconveniente scaricarlo da lì, e quel messaggio è riportato nella chat ufficiale di ubuntu
<fabio_cc> jk^, vorrai dire nel wiki
<jk^> nella chat, scrivendo !tor ti da consigli
<fabio_cc> !tor
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Anonima
<fabio_cc> jk^, si è il link al wiki
<fabio_cc> jk^, sto dicendo un'altra cosa, qui nel canale di supporto tecnico sconsigliamo l'aggiunta di repository non ufficiali
<jk^> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en
<jk^> parlavo di questo
<fabio_cc> jk^, ma dove sta scritto?
<Rath> Salve, è fattibile l'installazione di driver e software di una fotocopiatrice compatibile per windows con wine?Grazie
<fabio_cc> Rath, no non è possibile l'installazione di driver con wine, i driver lavorano a livello kernel
<[Enrico]> Rath: sfortunatamente no
<fabio_cc> Rath, di che modello si tratta?
<Rath> sharp mx m465
<fabio_cc> Rath, dovrebbe essere m465n oppure m465fn
<Rath> m465n
<fabio_cc> http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Sharp/Sharp-MX-M465N
<fabio_cc> Black & White printer, max. 600x600 dpi, works Perfectly
<fabio_cc> https://www.sharp.it/cps/rde/xchg/it/hs.xsl/-/html/product-details-office-print.htm?product=MXM465N
<fabio_cc> ci sono i driver per linux, non capisco la tua richiesta
<Rath> dato l'utilizzo che faccio mi serviva il pacco completo di funzionalità disponibili in windows. Sul sito sharp ho trovato per linux solo PS/PPD driver for Linux, version 1.4. Non so se basti. Ok, provo sia questo che quello disponibile in ubuntu. Grazie
<Rath> per i driver scanner in ubuntu che fare, se non disponibili sul sito del produttore?
<fabio_cc> Rath, hai provato se xsane la riconosce?
<Rath> no, in alternativa?
<fabio_cc> Rath, intanto prova
<Rath> ok, grazie
<Rath> scusate per il disturbo
<fabio_cc> Rath, nessun disturbo
<fabio_cc> Rath, siamo qua per questo
<fabio_cc> Rath, ovviamente prima prova il driver già incluso in ubuntu
<fabio_cc> Rath, se funziona, evita di installare quello del sito
<fabio_cc> Rath, ho controllato ed effettivamente è incluso in ubuntu
<fabio_cc> Rath, in realtà collegandola dovrebbe riconoscerla in automatico
<fabio_cc> Rath, se non lo fa prova comunque ad aggiungerla tu
<fabio_cc> Rath, per quanto riguarda xsane: sudo apt install xsane
<fabio_cc> Rath, poi avvia xsane a fotocopiatrice accesa e collegata (ovviamente)
<Rath> ok, grazie
<pietro> msg nickserv identify I8Dc2
<WalterQ> Ciao a tutti e buonasera. Sto usando Kubuntu 18.04 e ho dei problemi con l'audio... In pratica non si sente nulla... Chi mi può aiutare?
<mbutubuntu> join #git
#ubuntu-it 2018-06-02
<IcarusNema> Ciao, perché ubuntu server vede solo release lts se sono sono nella release normale con le upgrade rules settate su normal?
<gabry2> come risolvo questo errore in fase di installazione ??? < errno 5 input/output error >
<Ange88> buona sera, qualcuno può gentilmente aiutarmi con un problema riscontrato su ubuntu 18.04? problemi con l'audio.. non sento nulla attualmente, ne autoparlanti ne cuffie....
<Ange88> *altoparlanti :)
<Fransa> Salve, come è posso abilitare all'avvio num lock in lubuntu?
<forkever> Buonasera, vorrei stampare con un plotter da ubuntu. Esistono programma per ubuntu? Grazie
<fabio577> Buonasera! Ho avuto e ho problemi a installare ubuntu e derivate su portatili compaq... Da errori prima di installare, e anche durante il riavvio... Da cosa puo dipendere?
<kiokoman> fabio577: ciao, bisognerebbe avere maggiori informazioni tipo.. che messaggi di errore ti da?
<fabio577> spegnendo topo error 41
<fabio577> pipe qualcosa...
<fabio577> Anche mentre installavo da chiavetta mi ha dato errori
<fabio577> funziona ma è estremamente lento, sia mate che xubuntu
<kiokoman> a naso, ma molto a naso visto che servirebbero maggiori dettagli direi che il problema non e' ubuntu ma l'hard disk che sta partendo
#ubuntu-it 2018-06-03
<forkever> Buongiorno, esiste un programma in ubuntu per stampare con macchine plotter?
<Fefo89> Avrei bisogno di aiuto qualcuno è disl
<Fefo89> Disponibile?
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | Fefo89
<ubot-it> Fefo89: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<andre16> ciao ragazzi...sono Andrea...avrei bisogno di un piccolo aiuto, ho installato xubuntu 18 ma la scala dello schermo è troppo piccola
<andre16> sono nuovo con linux e non riesco a risolvere
<andre16> qualcuno riesce a dirmi come abilitare/modificare la grandezza?
<andre16> nessuno? :(
<Ammon> CIao a tutti
<Ammon> Ho bisogno di aiuto.. qualcuno disponibile?
<Whosnext> ciao ragazzi
<Kadmon> CIao
<Kadmon> Nessuno?
<gigirock> Carlin0, ma con weechat , come faccio a salvare la situazione di tre finestre allo stesso momento visualizzate ?
<Mario32> Salve, avrei bisogno di un programma per stampare da macchina plotter. È disponibile qualcosa per ubuntu?
<kiokoman> Mario32: sotto windows cosa usi?
<gigirock> Mario32, dipende dal plotter... marca modello e tipo connessione
<Mario32> powerplotter
<Mario32> http://www.devstudio.it/powerplotter7.php
<Mario32> il plotter è canon ipf 750
<kiokoman> personalmente non conosco nulla
<gigirock> Mario32, ma cosa devi fare con il plotter , solo stampare o cose' particolari tipo taglio o simili
<Mario32> per  la stampa di poster e progetti cad di varie dimensioni di foglio
<gigirock> Mario32, quindi stampare ....e basta
<Mario32> si
<gigirock> Mario32, Canon in maniera molto simpatica NON supporta linux, quindi prova a vedere il consorzion cups o linuxprinting
<Mario32> ok
<gigirock> Mario32, fai http://ipdelplotter e vedi nella pagina di configurazione i protocolli e le emulazioni del caso il tuo plotter simula GARO, HP GL/2, HP RTL che non sono poi cosi' strani per cups & co
<Mario32> ok, al momento sono lontano dal plotter per fare la prova. Appena possibile provo. Altri consigli?Grazie
<kiokoman> Mario32: come programmi ho visto questi, eventualmente puoi darci un occhiata, dopo che eventualmente sei riuscito a far funzionare la stampante InkCut, vinyl cutter e vectors plotter
<Mario32> ok, grazie.Sono presenti tutti nel repository ufficiale di ubuntu?
<gigirock> !info vectors-plotter
<kiokoman> no, nel repo ho trovato robocut
<ubot-it> Package vectors-plotter does not exist in xenial
<gigirock> !info robocut
<ubot-it> robocut (source: robocut): Control program for Graphtec cutting plotters. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.8-1 (xenial), package size 78 kB, installed size 251 kB
<Mario32> ok, avrei altre due richieste se possibile.
<gigirock> Mario32, si si con un ticket puoi fare tante domande :)
<Mario32> 1) Un programma che permette la stampa di copertine cd?
<Mario32> 2) Programma per stampare foto e testo in vari formati, ad esempio  a forma di opuscolo
<gigirock> Mario32, penso che openoffice ha la versione di publisher.....
<Mario32> draw?
<gigirock> oppure + famoso e' scribus
<gigirock> !info scribus
<ubot-it> scribus (source: scribus): Open Source Desktop Page Layout - stable branch. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.6+dfsg-2 (xenial), package size 5478 kB, installed size 19924 kB
<Mario32> ok.
<Mario32> grazie
<kiokoman> !info cd-circleprint
<ubot-it> cd-circleprint (source: cd-circleprint): prints round cd-labels. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.0-4 (xenial), package size 79 kB, installed size 202 kB
<kiokoman> ah andato
#ubuntu-it 2019-05-27
<Synaptic> giorno
<prusso> devo istallare un connettore java e mysql client non contenuto nel repository. come faccio a rendere i files eseguibili?
<Mr_Pan> sudo chmod u+x <nomefile>  da terminale
<Carlin0> ma non essendo nei repo dovresti chiedere in chat prusso
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Alessandro_> ciao ragazzi come faccio per condividere un immagine dovrei farvi vedere una cosa
<enzotib> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Alessandro_> ok
<Alessandro_> allora praticamente ho installato linux mint e ho notato che ci sono due partizioni è normale oppure il disco ha delle partizioni?
<Alessandro_> https://prnt.sc/ntx9gn
<Alessandro_> mi riferisco alla boot/efi/
<[Enrico]> Alessandro_: /boot/efi è la Efi System Partition ed è necessaria per tutti i sistemi basati su UEFI. Il bootloader per linux (grub) e anche quello per tutti gli altri sistemi sono installati in quella partizione
<Alessandro_> ah ok quindi è una cosa normale credevo che l'avessero partizionato di proposito
<Alessandro_> mi riferisco al negozio di pc che ha installato anche il sistema
<Alessandro_> e non è gestito da me
<prusso> Nei repo non c'è nemmeno mysql. Anche hplip non è nei repo ma è ufficiale in tutte le release Ubuntu
<prusso> io parlo sempre per ubuntu 19.04 disco dingo
<enzotib> a me pare che ci sia: https://packages.ubuntu.com/disco/mysql-server-5.7
<ristortecnica> questa mattina ho eseguito l'ultimo aggiornamento e mi maledico!
<ristortecnica> non va più la stampante, il gestionale , e anche il calendario ha perso dati
<ristortecnica> si può tornare indiestro?
<ristortecnica> indietro?
#ubuntu-it 2019-05-28
<neal_83> Ciao ragazzi.
<neal_83> Qualcuno saprebbe dirmi come mai il riavvio dopo la sospensione non funziona? schermo completamente nero
<neal_83> ragazzi?
<neal_83> ragazzi scusate mi si era scaricato il portatile.
<neal_83> qualcuno ha risposto alla mia domanda? schermo nero dopo sospensione. ubuntu 19
<Mr_Pan> neal_83, che versione usi  ?  che portatile hai  ?
<neal_83> Mr_Pan versione 19.04 hp 255 g6
<Mr_Pan> apt-ghetto, ciao
<Mr_Pan> che ci racocnti dalla verde svizzera  ?
<[Enrico]> Mr_Pan: piove ;)
<Mr_Pan> ecco..
<Mr_Pan> idem
<Carlin0> governo ladro
<Carlin0> :P
<bamba> ciao a tutti
<bamba> ho un problema con evince, mi da continuamente segmentation fault
<uebgielle> Hello. I have Lubuntu 18.04 (all updates done). This site [www.betterthanchess.com] does not work. "requires an up-to-date browser supporting WebGL"
<Carlin0> !english | uebgielle
<ubot-it> uebgielle: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<uebgielle> sorry
#ubuntu-it 2019-05-29
<dadosapo> ciao a tutti !! provo ad aggiornare da 18.04 ma mi compare questa ''upgrades from 18.04 on the i386 architecture are not supported at this time''
<dadosapo> come posso risolvere??
<Mr_Pan> dadosapo, pe rla 18.04 di Ubuntu non esiste la bversione a 32 bit ...
<Mr_Pan> pe ri 32 bit devi usare lubuntu o xubuntu
<Mr_Pan> ubuntu dalla 18.04 in poi ße stata rilasciata solo a 64 bit
<dadosapo> io ho un pc a 64 bit
<dadosapo> perchè mi da questo errore? si è installata una versione 18.04 a 32? (provengo dal 16 )
<Carlin0> dadosapo, probabile che hai installato tu la 32 bit , da sola non si installa
<Carlin0> dadosapo, se scrivi nel terminale uname -a
<Carlin0> cosa risponde ?
<dadosapo> no perchè ho aggiornato tramite aggiornamenti software
<dadosapo> e non mi ha chiesto 32 e 64 bit (passando dalla 16 a 18?
<Carlin0> dadosapo, se scrivi nel terminale uname -a
<Carlin0> cosa risponde ?
<dadosapo> Linux dario-RT536AA-ABZ-t3775-it 4.15.0-50-generic #54-Ubuntu SMP Mon May 6 18:45:45 UTC 2019 i686 athlon i686 GNU/Linux
<Carlin0> dadosapo, quando hai installato la prima volta (la 16.04 ?) era a 32 bit e così è rimasta , ora se vuoi la 64 devi reinstallare
<dadosapo2> scusate era uscitro
<dadosapo2> uscito
<dadosapo2> Linux dario-RT536AA-ABZ-t3775-it 4.15.0-50-generic #54-Ubuntu SMP Mon May 6 18:45:45 UTC 2019 i686 athlon i686 GNU/Linux
<Carlin0> dadosapo, quando hai installato la prima volta (la 16.04 ?) era a 32 bit e così è rimasta , ora se vuoi la 64 devi reinstallare
<dadosapo2> quindi come faccio?
<Carlin0> a fare cosa ?
<dadosapo2> posso mettere la 18.04 64 bit dalla mia 18.04 32 bit ?
<dadosapo2> per passare a 64
<Carlin0> dadosapo, quando hai installato la prima volta (la 16.04 ?) era a 32 bit e così è rimasta , ora se vuoi la 64 devi reinstallare
<dadosapo2> e si ma da dove reinstallo ? da cd ?
<Carlin0> da cd/dvd o da chiavetta usb se il pc lo supporta
<dadosapo> ok grtazie
<maurizio_> smkskseoidoofiueyeòeàròìwpeoeosiwuwujiwòl
<eugenio_> ciao, nessuno usa back-in-time per fare il backup del desktop su un NAS tipo QNAP? Non riesco a configurare il path
<Rhyton> Salve ho un problema con l'installazione di unungu, potetr darmi una mano?
<Mr_Pan> Rhyton, unungu  ?
<Rhyton> Ubuntu*
<Mr_Pan> Rhyton, specifica per bene il problema
<Rhyton> Praticamente, ho inserito la chiavetta e adesso avviato il pc appare soltanto lo sfondo e la freccietta
<Rhyton> Scusa il mio italiano
<Mr_Pan> Rhyton, e non si vede altro  ? no problem per la lingua va bene :P
<Mr_Pan> che versione di ubuntu hai installato?  che computer stai usando   ?
<Mr_Pan> ma tutti fretta hanno  ?
<loganito> ciao a tutti, qualcuno saprebbe indicarmi una guida con la best practice per creare un server ubuntu che funga da hosting con applicativi php separati con hosting proprio e proprio username/password di accesso? ho trovato molte guide ma non riesco a capire quale possa essere la soluzione migliore dal punto di vista sicurezza/mantenibilità
<Carlin0> loganito, dipende tanto dalla tua preparazione a riguardo la sicurezza di un server
<loganito> Grazie Carlin0, diciamo che mi basterebbe in prima battura la possibilità di avere separazione tra gli applicativi, in modo che un utente entri e non possa toccare i path degli altri
<loganito> siamo developers in una no-profit e stiamo realizzando alcuni prototipi, in questo momento non abbiamo sistemisti. diciamo che sappiamo configurare un server perché faccia girare un sito sotto apache/nginx, da lì in poi non abbiamo molte competenze. volevo appunto capire se ci fosse qualche guida specifica che spiegasse come configurare un webserver php
<bbanner> ciao ho un problema
<bbanner> 2 settimane fa ho avuto un problema, ho dovuto fare degli screeshot del desktop  salvando le icone sul desktop
<bbanner> ho riavviato ma da allora le icone sono sparite, sono comunque all'interno della cartella Scrivania
<bbanner> non riesco più a mettere nulla sul desktop
<bbanner> come faccio a visualizzare i file sul dektop?
#ubuntu-it 2019-05-30
<mettiu> buongiorno a tutti, qualcuno ha qualche link o guida per configurare un webserver (php) che permetta a più utenti di gestire il proprio sito web (ogni utente ha un sito proprio) via sftp? ho trovato varie guide su come impostare permessi e cartelle ma non riesco a capire quale sia il caso migliore
<Mr_Pan> mettiu> usa wordpress multisito
<Mr_Pan> mettiu> passa su char per favore qui siamo OT
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mettiu> Mr_Pan, in realtà io non stavo parlando di cms, parlavo di configurazione del server. mi scuso se ho sbagliato canale
<Mr_Pan> mettiu> passa su chat
<Mr_Pan> continuiamo di la
<eugenio_> buongiorno, nessuno utilizza back-in-time per fare il backup del pc su un NAS? Ho un problema con il setting del path, qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<macutente> buona sera volevo sapere se ubuntu desktop e' installabile su mac mini 2014 grazie!.
<Mr_Pan> macutente> lggi qui  e vedi in quale situazione rientri tu
<Mr_Pan> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel
<macutente> grazie  mille
<c-ruz> ciao a tutti
<c-ruz> chiedo scusa vi espongo il mio problema. Vorrei copiare tutti i file con estensione jpg da tantissime cartelle ed inviarle ad una solo cartella
<c-ruz> è possibile da riga di comando?
<c-ruz> grazie
#ubuntu-it 2019-05-31
<ROBIN> BUONGIORNO avrei bisogno di un aiutino
<ROBIN> stò installando (provando ) UBUNTU SERVER 18.04.2 LIVE  su un server HP proliant ML110 G4/ML110  ma appena parte mi va in errore e si blocca sulla riga 4.910061  [end kernel]
<ROBIN> cosa potrebbe essere ? forse la versione non è compatibile con INTEL ?
<Carlin0> non esiste la live di ubuntu server
<ROBIN> HO SCARICATO QUESTA "ubuntu-19.04-live-server-amd64" e poi questa "ubuntu-18.04.2-live-server-amd64"
<ROBIN> ma forse la risposta è tra le righe.....
<Mr_Pan> ROBIN, prima di tutto ti suggerirei di usare la 18.04 lts che ha supporto per 5 anni
<Mr_Pan> ROBIN, ovviamente una volta scaricato il file ISO hai controllato MD% per verificare che fosse corretto   ?
<Mr_Pan> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum | Per una lista completa, si veda: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum/Hash
<ROBIN> anche con quella mi da lo stesso errore
<ROBIN> ok sono un pò molto ignorante nel settore linux
<ROBIN> ho uno xeon intel
<Mr_Pan> ROBIN, hai letto  ?
<ROBIN> si Mr_PAN, ho scaricato già la 18 lts e installata su chiavetta usb con rufus
<Mr_Pan> ROBIN, hai controllato md5 della iso prima di mettrla sulla chiavettA?
<Mr_Pan> leggi
<Mr_Pan> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum | Per una lista completa, si veda: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum/Hash
<ROBIN> no , ora che sò controllerò ! quindi non vuol dire niente il fatto che ci sia scritto "..AMD" ?
<Mr_Pan> ROBIN, no
<ROBIN> ok grazie
<sardonico> no, quello significa che supporta i processori a 64bit
<ROBIN> ora verifico come hai detto tu
<sardonico> se usi windows per creare la pennina prova a creare l'usb con balenaEtcher
<sardonico> rufus può avere una versione si syslinux non aggiornata
<ROBIN> e posso bypassare il check con MD5?
<Mr_Pan> no sono due cose diverse
<sardonico> no, il check devi farlo comunque per essere sicuro di avere scaricato correttamente l'ISO
<ROBIN> allora faccio entrambe le cose, stò scaricando balena, ma come faccio il check? cè un prg per windows?
<Mr_Pan> ROBIN, si cerca md5 check
<ROBIN> grazie  ora provo
<bbanner> ciao a tutti ho un problema banale ma non riesco a venirna a capo: ho aggiornato Ubuntu e le icone sul desktop sono scomparse. rimangono file e cartelle all'interno della cartella Scrivania. come posso ripristinale le icone sul desktop?
<Carlin0> !vedisources | bbanner
<ubot-it> bbanner: apri un terminale e incolla per intero il comando contenuto tra le virgolette "(cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | nc termbin.com 9999" esso restituirà un link che dovrai postare in canale
<bbanner> https://termbin.com/m79a
<Carlin0> bbanner, oltre ad avere dei ppa hai abilitato i repo proposed che rendono il sistema instabile
<Carlin0> c'è anche l'avviso ma li attivate lo stesso
<ROBIN> come mi accorgo se passa il check? non  mi da errori ma neanche Pass
<Carlin0> ROBIN, hai letto i link che ti ha postato Mr_Pan ? è scritto tutto lì
<Carlin0> cmq ROBIN prima di avventurarsi in un server forse sarebbe meglio fare un po di pratica con linux
<ROBIN> si si lo sò, mi hanno chiesto solo di installarlo non devo conoscerlo, comunque sono andato sul link di pan e stò scaricando di nuovo la ISO della  ver. 18 server , poi avvio MD5 CHECK e importo l'iso e dovrbbe restituirmi errore oppure PASS 1
<ROBIN> ok ora mi dà "PASS 1"
<ROBIN> sta andando woww
<ROBIN> grazie ancora ! buon pranzo !!!
<bbanner> Carlin0, pertanto cosa devo fare
<bbanner> quali repo?
<Mr_Pan> bbanner, non i proposed...
<Nobun> sto valutando di ri-formattare il mio pc ed installare una nuova versione ubuntu (attualmente ho ancora la 16.04 LTS). Per un uso domestico 'stabile' (nel mio pc uso solo Ubuntu... niente dual boot) consigliate rimanere sempre sulla LTS (e passare 18.04) o passare alle versioni più aggiornate (attualmente 19.04)?
<Mr_Pan> Nobun, lts
<Nobun> grazie, Mr_Pan altrove mi avevano consigliato di andare tranquillamente sulle non-lts per rimanere sempre aggiornato, però non ero convintissimo
<Mr_Pan> Nobun, io uso solo lts poi ognuno decide come crede
<Mr_Pan> non corro dietro alle novitá mi serve una machcina stabile
<Mr_Pan> e rifarla ogni 2 anni mi va bene
<Nobun> Mr_Pan: diciamo che il consiglio viene dal canale italiano di python (server azzurra) anche perché spesso uso cose non di sistema (tipo fatta una virtualenv con un python compilato a mano) e cose analoghe... però sono un po' come te... anche perché col portatile ci faccio di tutto dal gaming (pochi giochi a dire il vero) a programmazione per hobby a documenti personali
<Salvatore1087> Salve
<Isildur> ciao
#ubuntu-it 2019-06-01
<Isildur> ubuntu non riconosce la schda audio, qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<betax> Ciao a tutti. Da un bel po' la mia tastiera (lato sx, dalla H in poi) è impazzita. Ogni corretta lettera e/o simbolo si sono trasformate in numeri simboli, ecc.
<betax> A qualcuno è mai capitato? Se, sì: come risolvere? Ad oggi ho letto ogni guida (ita, eng)
<betax> sono mesi che va avanti così
<betax> si risolve usando una tastiera wireless collegata
#ubuntu-it 2019-06-02
<pippuccio76> Salve ho provato ad installare xubuntu 2 volte ma quando arriva ad installare grub2 si blocca e dice l'installazione del pacchetto grub-efi-amd64-signed in /target/ non è riuscita ...
<apt-ghetto> Ti manca la partizione EFI
<acarlesi> buongiorno
<acarlesi> imppossibile
<acarlesi> scaricare
<acarlesi> aggiornamenti:chi mi aiuta?
<pippuccio76> apt-getto , mint me lo aveva fatto installare tranquillamente
<apt-ghetto> mint non è ubuntu
<pippuccio76> il core non è lo stesso?
<apt-ghetto> Che c'entra il core? Mint può configurare l'installer come vuole
<apt-ghetto> Ma il tuo errore significa che non hai mountato la partizione EFI e quindi non si può installare il bootloader
<pippuccio76> e quindi come posso risolvere per installare ?
<apt-ghetto> Controlla che hai una partizione EFI (FAT32) con punto di mount /boot/efi
<pippuccio76> se non ce l'ho la creo ?
<apt-ghetto> Sì
<pippuccio76> e quanto la faccio grande ?
<apt-ghetto> 100 MiB
<pippuccio76> ok
<pippuccio76> ma /boot serve ? o una sostituisce l'altra?
<apt-ghetto> Una /boot separata serve solo se hai criptato il sistema o se non usi ext4 come filesystem
<pippuccio76> quindi posso usare i 300mb di /boot per /boot/efi
<apt-ghetto> No, la cartella /boot ti serve, ma normalmente si trova sulla partizione di /
<apt-ghetto> Devi avere una partizione per / e una partizione EFI (/boot/efi)
<pippuccio76> stesso problema , creata anche la partizione /boot/efi sempre stesso errore grub-efi-amd64-signed in /target/
<Loris> Ciao a tutti. ho in problema con installazione ubuntu su acer aspire 3 a315 potete aiutarmi?
<David77> buonasera a tutti! visto che gksudo è deprecato, e infatti gksu c'è solo in xenial, è corretto che da gksudo -k -u root comando_pacchetto il corrispondente sia comando_pacchetto admin:// (e funziona anche su xenial?) in un .desktop? oppure non basta da linea di comando un semplice sudo comando_pacchetto? grazie
<David77> che differenza c'è tra gksudo -k -u root abc, abc admin:// e sudo abc?
<David77> per utilizzare abc admin:// suppongo sia necessario avere installato gvfs
#ubuntu-it 2020-05-25
<Mr_Pan> +
<Gianluca> Buongiorno
<Guest3172> Scusi
<Angelo> carissimi buongiorno a tutti
<Mr_Pan> buongiorno
<Angelo> Ho un problema con la scheda wifi una broadcom BCM4311 802.11b/g
<Angelo> dice che utilizza un driver proprietario ma di fatto non funziona perchè non vedo gli hot-spot disponibili. Potete aiutarmi? Grazie
<Mr_Pan> Angelo> sistema operativo  ?  versione  ?
<Angelo> lubuntu 18.04.4 LTS
<Mr_Pan> Angelo> hai sseguito questa guida
<Mr_Pan> !broadcom
<ubot-it> Dispositivi senza fili Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<yelke> ciao, ho un problema con l'ultima versione di ubuntu, ho un solo utente, ,a nel momento in cui iio scrivo la password corretta non mi fa accedere, come posso risolvere?
<andrea_> ciao, qualcuno puo' aiutarmi con la stampante, sto cercando di configurarla su kubuntu ma non riesco, quando faccio aggiungi stampante  mi esce il nome della stampante wifi (stampanti di rete rilevate) ci clikko sopra e mi si apre un format dove inserire ip e coda. matto ip 192.168.01.4 ma non mi si attiva il pulsante "avanti" resta tutto inattivo. La stampante è brother mfc-l3750cdw
<andrea_> [18:34] <Guest31013> 192.168.1.4
#ubuntu-it 2020-05-26
<bmamba98> ciao ragazzi, ho problemi ad avviare ubuntu. qualcuno saprebbe indicarmi la sezione giusta del forum dove fare la domanda
<bmamba98> ?
<Mr_Pan> bmamba98, se vuoi chiedere qui fallo pure
<Mr_Pan> per quanto riguarda il forum non so aiutarti
<DarckAngel> olaz
<bmamba98> ok, quando avvio il sistema mi da dev/sda6 clean...files...sectors
<dadax1982> Buongiorno, come posso collegare il mio iPhone con Ubuntu?
<Carlin0> col cavo ?
<dadax1982> senza iTunes
<dadax1982> non sono molto apple friendly
<dadax1982> se inserisco l'ipad mi dice The device is locked
<ommot> who
<bidar> Buonasera. Ho installato ubuntu 20.04 ma non riesco a fargli riconoscere il monitor 21:9. Qualcuno può gentilmente aiutarmi a risolvere questo problema che sembro avere solo io?
<bidar> ho un monitor LG 29WK600 ed una scheda grafica  AMD RADEON HD 6800.
<bidar> dovrebbe darmi una risoluzione di 2560x1080 ed invece mi da solo quella fullhd standard (1920x1080)
<LDor9> ciao, qualcuno mi legge?
<DarckAngel> LDor9:???
<LDor9> hi there
<LDor9> I needed some tip on how to create a bootable USB...
<LDor9> have already downloaded the ISO
<DarckAngel> puoi scrivere in italiano XD
<LDor9> some week ago and every burning program I use, at startup windows won't recognize the USB
<LDor9> ah ciao
<LDor9> mi potresti aiutare con degli sbocchi tecnici?
<DarckAngel> dimmi se posso volentieri
<Carlin0> cosa sono gli "sbocchi tecnici" ?
<DarckAngel> credo intendesse risoluzioni di eventuali problemi tecnici XD
#ubuntu-it 2020-05-27
<paul65> ciao qualcuno può aiutarmi : kubuntu 18.04, lifebook AA556, il sistema non vede assolutamente la scheda bluetooth
<paul65> con MInt e wind funzionava peefettamente
<paul65> nessun aiuto ?
<paul65> ??
<Save> Buongiorno
<paul65> ciao qualcuno può aiutarmi : kubuntu 18.04, lifebook AA556, il sistema non vede assolutamente la scheda bluetooth
<Carlin0> paul65, apri il terminale e scrivi sudo rfkill list | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> paul65, posta qui il link che esce
<paul65> Carlin0: https://termbin.com/wfvx
<Carlin0> paul65, beh per vederla la vede e non è nemmeno bloccata
<paul65> no infatti ma se vado nel gestore buletooth dice "no bluetooth adapter"
<Carlin0> !info bluez bionic
<ubot-it> bluez (source: bluez): Bluetooth tools and daemons. In component main, is optional. Version 5.48-0ubuntu3 (bionic), package size 921 kB, installed size 4488 kB
<paul65> Carlin0: aspetta perche ho appena fatto aggiornamento e sembra funzionare
<paul65> strano perche ho fatto aggiornameto ieri e nada ... adesso invece ...
<Carlin0> eh boh , non uso bluetooth da anni
<paul65> Carlin0: non lo usi molto ma adesso con il covid ho necessita delle cuffie per video call
<Carlin0> le cuffie le puoi usare anche con cavo... cmq amen meglio così che si è sistemato
<paul65> sitemamto insomma adesso è appaiato ma non sento audio .. va beh provo spippolare ujn po
<Nilo_loni> Buongiorno a tutti, é la prima volta che mi approccio a questo tipo di community, e non so esattamente come dovermi comportare. Il fulcro della questione é un problema abbastanza importante che ho rilevato con Ubuntu e spero qualcuno possa aiutarmi
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | Nilo_loni
<ubot-it> Nilo_loni: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Carlin0> ecco fatto ... tutto risolto
<Nilo_loni> ecco il mio problema: Ubuntu non riesce ad avviarsi. All'accensione posso ancora scegliere con quale sistema usare il PC [Ubuntu o Windows] ma scegliendo Ubuntu dopo le schermate di avvio con i vari loghi, rimane a schermo nero col il cursore, e premendo il pulsante dello spegnimento forzato mostra l'animazione di un normale spegnimento. ho provato
<Nilo_loni>  ad avviare in recovery mode e utilizzare dei comandi suggeriti in un forum ma non ha risolto nulla. prima che si verificasse quello stavo tentando di inserire i driver proprietari della mia schede di rete Broadcom, e per farlo ricordo di aver letto su un forum di questo sito di dover disativare il secure boot, cosa che ho fatto ma presentandosi qu
<Nilo_loni> esto problema l'ho riattivato, non cambiando la situazione. qualcun sa aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> Nilo_loni, premesso che per i driver bcm devi disattivare il secure boot (te lo confermo)
<Carlin0> Nilo_loni, prima andava o ha sempre fatto così ?
<Nilo_loni> da quando l'ho usato, pochi mesi, mai successo nulla di simile
<Carlin0> come hai inserito i driver broadcom ? seguendo quale guida ?
<Nilo_loni> da una pagina che avevo trovato su questo sito, se c'è bisogno posso provare a ritrovare il link
<Carlin0> senza sapere cosa hai fatto è difficile ...
<Nilo_loni> certo, lo ricerco subito
<Nilo_loni> https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=597912
<Nilo_loni> principalmente questa, ma l'informazione del secure boot l'ho trovata nell'articolo dedicato
<Nilo_loni> quest'altro per le specificazioni sui driver broadcom https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<Carlin0> la cosa del secure boot è corretta , va disabilitato e dopo averlo fatto vanno rimossi e poi reinstallati i driver
<Carlin0> Nilo_loni, quindi tu hai fatto questa modifica ? → https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=597912#p4759559
<Nilo_loni> aggiungo infine che il comando "sudo iwlist wlan0 scan" consigliato da questo articolo https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi generava un errore in console di wlan0
<Carlin0> sudo -i
<Carlin0> echo "options asus_nb_wmi wapf=0" > /etc/modprobe.d/asus.conf
<Carlin0> hai fatto questo ?
<Nilo_loni> si questo si
<Carlin0> Nilo_loni, ora il pc si accende solo in recovery ? giusto ?
<Nilo_loni> allora, accendere si accende anche con Ubuntu ma rimane a schermo nero e col cursore, la recovery funziona e anche l'altro sistema funziona senza problemi
<Nilo_loni> dalla recovery ho provato a dare dei comandi consigliati da una guida che ho trovato in un altro sito e non so se posso linkare
<Carlin0> Nilo_loni, allor afai così avvia il pc , prima cosa disabilita il secure boot e poi entra in recovery
<Carlin0> quando ci sei dimmelo
<Nilo_loni> dato che in questo momento sono da windows, esiste un modo per continuare la chat da telefono senza perderla?
<Carlin0> dovresti entrare in chat dal telefono
<Carlin0> anzi può essere utile così mi mandi le foto di cosa vedi (le schermate )
<Nilo_loni> per registrare il profilo posso usare il comando qui in chat? scusami se ti faccio perdere tempo con queste cose
<Carlin0> non devi registrare nulla entra in chat e basta
<Carlin0> eccoti
<Nilo> ok dovrei essere entrato
<Carlin0> sei anche uscito
<Carlin0> dai ci sei riavvia e disabilita il secur ebooot
<Carlin0> poi entra in recovery mode
<niloo> ok fatto
<Carlin0> sei già in recovery ?
<niloo> ho due versioni, una 5.3.0.55 e una. 40
<niloo> é indifferente?
<Carlin0> la prima in alto (recovery)
<niloo> ok bene
<niloo> sono nel menù
<Carlin0> c'è abilita la rete ?
<niloo> per verificare uso il comando "network" dal menù?
<Carlin0> riesci a fare una foto e mandarmela di cosa vedi ?
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<niloo> ok si, sono nel recovery menù
<Carlin0> Nilo, ma il pc è collegato via cavo ?
<DarckAngel> olaz
<Nilo> cavo ethernet
<Carlin0> Nilo, ok nel menù ce la voce abilita rete o no ?
<Carlin0> e buonanotte
<Carlin0> Nilo, se non rispondi stiamo qui fino a domani
<nilo> scusami davvero tanto ma nono sono praticissimo di imgur e in più la connessione oggi fa danni
<nilo> https://imgur.com/a/coXemAQ
<nilo> questo entrando nella recovery mode
<Carlin0> nilo, networrrk enable network
<Carlin0> fatto ?
<nilo> si
<nilo> però é tornato quasi subito al menù
<nilo> nemmeno il tempo di leggere cosa ci fosse
<Carlin0> poi vai su root
<Carlin0> si si tranqui
<nilo> ok ci sono
<Carlin0> quando sei su root scrivi
<nilo> sono su root
<Carlin0> ls /etc/modprobe.d/
<Carlin0> e dimmi quanta roba esce
<nilo> 3 righe
<Carlin0> c'è una voce asus.conf ?
<nilo> si c'è
<Carlin0> ora vediamo cosa ce dntro ... scrivi
<nilo> c'è anche iwlwifi. conf se può servire
<Carlin0> cat /etc/modprobe.d/asus.conf
<Carlin0> dimmi se eesce solo ...
<Carlin0> options asus_nb_wmi wapf=0
<nilo> si quello
<nilo> esattamente quello
<Carlin0> o se ce anche altro
<nilo> nono solo quello un'unica riga
<Carlin0> ok nilo ora scrivi
<Carlin0> rm /etc/modprobe.d/asus.conf
<Carlin0> non dovrebbe dare nulla
<nilo> esatto
<nilo> non é successo nulla
<Carlin0> ora prova a dare di nuovo
<Carlin0> ls /etc/modprobe.d/
<Carlin0> c'è ancora asus.conf ?
<nilo> no non c'è più
<Carlin0> ok dai → reboot
<Carlin0> e vedi se si avvia normalmente
<nilo> ok sto avviando Ubuntu
<Carlin0> ubuntu intendo
<nilo> non si é avviato, dopo i soliti loghi lo schermo si é spento
<nilo> non é nero ma acceso, proprio spento
<Carlin0> hai fatto altro oltre a quella modifica ?
<nilo> oltre a quello no
<nilo> lo spengo per ora?
<Carlin0> è strano allora ... vabbè porviamo un ultima cosa poi mi arrendo
<nilo> ti ascolto
<Carlin0> riavvia e quando sei al menù di grub scegli ubuntu normale e poi premi il tasto "e"
<Carlin0> dopo cerca una riga che inizia con "linux"
<nilo> provo
<Carlin0> al fodno dela riga cancella le parole "quiet splash"
<Carlin0> al fondo dela riga cancella le parole "quiet splash"
<Carlin0> poi premi F10
<nilo> comunque quando ho premuto il pulsante per spegnere lo schermo si é riacceso e ha fatto l'animazione di spegnimento
<nilo> ora provo quello con e
<Carlin0> dovresti vedere il caricamento e gli eventuali errori
<nilo> premendo e non é uscito nulla
<Carlin0> come no?
<Carlin0> sei al menù di grub?
<nilo> per qualche secondo in alto c'era una fila di e e poi lo schermo si é rispento
<Carlin0> sulla voce ubuntu
<nilo> ok ora si
<nilo> cancellato
<nilo> e fatto F10
<Carlin0> se si blocca fai foto
<nilo> é bloccato ma a schermo nero
<nilo> nemmeno cursore
<Carlin0> e non ha dato nessun errore ?
<nilo> no
<nilo> si é pure rispento il monitor
<nilo> e non reagisce a nessun tasto
<Carlin0> mi spiace ma al momento ho esaurito le idee ...
<nilo> si é riavviato un'altra volta, provo a vedere
<nilo> in ogni caso grazie mille per la disponibilità
<Carlin0> aspè ...
<nilo> se non dovessi risolvere consigli di re installare?
<Carlin0> sei ancor acon lo schermo nero ?
<nilo> sì
<nilo> dopo il riavvio é tornato su Ubuntu
<Carlin0> prova a premere alt + f2 oppure alt + ctrl + f2
<nilo> ok mi chiede il login
<nilo> metto pw utente Ubuntu?
<Carlin0> scrivi nome utente e dai invio
<Carlin0> dopo ti chiede la pass
<nilo> uff login incorrect
<Carlin0> rifai :)
<nilo> la pw é quella ma il nome utente ho qualche dubbio, c'è un modo per vederlo da qualche parte?
<nilo> visto che non é quello che mi ricordo e nemmeno quello scritto a lato
<Carlin0> dovresti rientrare in recovery
<Carlin0> scegli root come prima
<nilo> eh provo così
<Carlin0> e poi dai ls /home
<Carlin0> e li vedi il nome utente
<nilo> perché non lho installato io e non mi sono preoccupato di chiederlo, mannaggia a me
<nilo> ok trovato faccio il login
<nilo> ok fatto
<Carlin0> prova a dar eil comando → startx
<Carlin0> ma ho i miei dubbi che funzioni
<nilo> ok mi ha dato una schermata di errore
<Carlin0> che dice di leggere il log
<Mr_Pan> caduto ...
<Nilo> scusami se continuo ad entrare ed uscire ma ogni volta che sci dalla pagina chiude la sessione
<Carlin0> no è andato dal fotografo :)
<Nilo> sono nel desktop
<Carlin0> si è avviato ?
<Nilo> si
<Nilo> ma c'è una schermata di errore
<Nilo> ksplashqml
<Carlin0> nel desktop ?
<Nilo> si, una finestra
<Carlin0> o fai una foto o salvi la schermata da ubuntu
<Nilo> carico su imgur che ormai ho imparato
<Nilo> https://m.imgur.com/a/CTRjH6d
<Carlin0> ma hai kde ?
<Nilo> penserei di sì visto che me lo scrive lì
<Nilo> ma come detto non lho installato di persona
<DarckAngel> si è kde
<Carlin0> kde non lo conosco proprio ...
<Nilo> vabbè ma già mi hai dato una grossa mano
<Nilo> secondo te ora funzionerà normalmente oppure dovrò fare questo passaggio ogni volta?
<DarckAngel> Nilo che problema hai con KDE??
<Carlin0> Nilo, apri un terminale e scrivi
<DarckAngel> olaz
<DarckAngel> impo
<Carlin0> dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<DarckAngel> basta che vai su impostazioni di sistema - gestore utenti
<Carlin0> dimmi se esce qualcosa o no
<Nilo> si esce una serie di informazioni
<Carlin0> esce roba ? ok
<DarckAngel> Carlin0:non conveniva fargli fare un nuovo utente??
<Carlin0> Nilo, sudo apt update
<Carlin0> aspè DarckAngel
<Carlin0> Nilo, e dopo sudo apt upgrade
<Carlin0> aggiorna qualcosa ?
<DarckAngel> Carlin0:ha kubuntu
<paul65> ... e niente stro cavolo di bluetooth su 18.04 non va ....
<paul65> se qualcuino vuole aiutarmi
<DarckAngel> paul65:provata la combinazione tasti
<nerone74> salve a tutti
<paul65> DarckAngel: che combinazione ?
<paul65> ubuntu 18.04 notebook lifebook AA556 , non funziona bluetooth nessuno può aiutarmi ?
<Carlin0> paul65, ma stamattina hai detto che funzionava o sbaglio ?
<paul65> stamattina dopo agg  vedeva la scheda e ha accoppiato le cuffie ma non sono riuscito a farle funzionare, poi ho lasciato postazione e dopo stand by non trova neanche piu la scheda
<Carlin0> dopo un aggiornamento
<paul65> come ho detto stamane non ha mai funzionato poi dopo aggiornamento di stamane vedeva scheda ed ho accoppiatp cuffie
<paul65> ma continuava a suonare da pc ...
<paul65> cmq adesso siamo a che non vede nessun adapter ... per precisione parlo di Kubuntu non ubuntu che pero ho visto che i l problema è comune
<Carlin0> !info bluez
<ubot-it> bluez (source: bluez): Bluetooth tools and daemons. In component main, is optional. Version 5.53-0ubuntu3 (focal), package size 958 kB, installed size 4795 kB
<Carlin0> !info blueman
<ubot-it> blueman (source: blueman): Graphical bluetooth manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.2-1 (focal), package size 639 kB, installed size 3003 kB
<Carlin0> boh come ho detto stamane  non lo uso da anni il bluetooth
<Sara09> Buonasera ho problemi con Ubuntu
<paul65> magari qualcuno ha risolto  o puo aiutarmi
<paul65> ....magari
<sardonico> paul65: ma stamattina il bluetooth andava
<paul65> ho spiegato sopra non ha mai funzionato stamane dopo aggiornamento vedeva scheda e accoppiato cuffie ..  dopo stand by piu nulla non rileva nessun adapter
<Sar09> Buonasera il mio computer non si accende mi da uno schermo nero con scritto failure reading sector 0x802 from hd0
<Sar09> sapete come aiutarmi
<Carlin0> a naso sembrerebbe un problema del disco rigido
<paul65> dovrebbe fare un test con una live
<paul65> Sar09: dovresti testare HHD
<Mr_Pan> Sar09, né morto il disco
<Mr_Pan> o quasi morto .... quello ßé chiaramente un errore di lettura di un settore del disco fisso ...
<paul65> tanto un disco fisso lo paghi meno di un pacchetto di patatine
<paul65> Carlin0: che vuol dire !info ....
<paul65> Non mi funziona bluetooth su lifebook aa556  e Kubuntu 18.04....qualcuno ha idee ?
<paul65> potrebbe fare al caso mio ?
<paul65> potrebbe fare al caso mio https://medium.com/@overcode/fixing-bluetooth-in-ubuntu-pop-os-18-04-d4b8dbf7ddd6
<paul65> ?
<Save> buonasera
<Save> Come posso vedere se la mia scheda grafica e installata e funziona??
<Carlin0> Save, che domanda sarebbe ?
<Save> come capisco che  i driver nvidia geforce 6600  funzionano o sono i compatibili a funzionare
<Save> NVIDIA X Server Settings è vuoto.....
<Carlin0> Save, apri un terminale e scrivi anzi fai copia/incolla del comando
<Carlin0> Save, sudo lshw -C video | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> Save, posta il link che esce
<Save> ritornato senza dare risultati
<Carlin0> hai copiato il comando per intero ?
<Save> si
<Carlin0> il pc è connesso in rete ?
<Save> si
<Carlin0> impossibile che non dia risultato
<Carlin0> sudo lshw -C video | nc termbin.com 9999
<Save> ha dato questo.......https://termbin.com/hltk
<Carlin0> non hai una scheda nvidia ma una amd/ati
<Save> hai ragione....:-X
<Carlin0> a dopo ..
<Save> come capisco che  i driver della scheda video R5 M240 funzionano o sono i compatibili a funzionare
<maxsme> Buonasera a tutti,possiedo una stampante hp envy 4520 bisogna installare il pacchetto hplip per lo scanner?
<Carlin0> maxsme, hplip serve anche per la stmapante
<maxsme> ma la stampante funziona solamente non riesco a usare lo scanner
<maxsme> devo configurare tutto dal terminale?
<maxsme> ho risolto con skanlite avevo i DPI 600 adesso li ho abbassati a 300 e funziona
<DarckAngel> olaz
#ubuntu-it 2020-05-28
<fra_dolcino> buongiorno, ho un problema di hardware, forse legato allo slot per la SD card. In pratica dopo l'accensione non si avvia Ubuntu ma parte in loop un output che inizia così mmc0: Timeout waiting for hardware cmd interrput. e poi SDHCI REGISTER  (seguono dati tipo sys addr, blk size ecc)
<fra_dolcino> il fatto è che questo output va in loop e non riesco nemmeno a usare il terminale perché appena inizio a scriverci dentro riparte
<fra_dolcino> posso accedere solo al Bios o alla pagina di Grub
<sardonico> riesci a disabilitare il lettore da BIOS?
<fra_dolcino> sardonico purtroppo no
<fra_dolcino> forse il loop si è fermato da solo ora ;|
<fra_dolcino> ho provato anche ad avviare con un kernel più vecchio, ma non ha funzionato
<Carlin0> !chat | fra_dolcino se il problema è hardware ...
<ubot-it> fra_dolcino se il problema è hardware ...: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<DarckAngel> olaz
<paul65> ci riprovo magari sono più fortunato : lifebookAA556 kubuntu 18.03 bluetooth non funziona .... come non ci fosse il modulo buetooth che invece cè e con Mint funzionava pefettamente
<DarckAngel> paul65:hai provato a vedere se con la selezione dei tasti funzionao meglio lo abiliti
<DarckAngel> moli portatili hanno la combinazione tasti
<DarckAngel> Fn+F3
<DarckAngel> ad esempio
<paul65> DarckAngel: si :(
<DarckAngel> Fn+F3https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Bluetooth
<DarckAngel> paul65:sei su ubuntu??
<paul65> DarckAngel: kubuntu che non usa bluez .. ma blueman direi
<DarckAngel> ok
<DarckAngel> prova cosi
<DarckAngel> prova cosi systemctl enable bluetooth.service
<paul65> cmq il problerma è che non vede la scheda bluetooth ... non ha un tasto dedicato per il bluetooth che si sepgne se disattivo il wifi ..
<paul65> che adesso è attivo infatti sto navigando
<DarckAngel> systemctl start bluetooth.service
<Carlin0> la scheda la vede , l'abbiamo appurato ieri
<DarckAngel> ciao Carlin0
<Carlin0> paul65, se dai info sbagliate sarà più difficile per chi cerca di aiutarti
<paul65> si ma il sistema operativo non la vede
<DarckAngel> paul65:dai quei due comandi
<DarckAngel> mi è capitato anche a me con kde
<paul65> Carlin0:  ma se la vede perche mi dice che non trova bluetooth adapter?
<Carlin0> la vede ...e vede anche che non è bloccata
<Carlin0> paul65, come ti ho detto ieri non uso bluetooth da anni
<paul65> DarckAngel: dando quei due comandi mi continua a chiedere password
<paul65> un sacco di volte
<DarckAngel> ....
<DarckAngel> in teoria una volta per comando
<DarckAngel> la password di root
<paul65> no ... continua a richiedermela
<paul65> non è la stessa del sistema .. io non ho impostato una differente
<Carlin0> oltre a questo , sempre in teoria systemctl status bluetooth
<DarckAngel> se non la inserisci corretta è probabile
<Carlin0> dovrebbe dirti se è attivo o no
<DarckAngel> hai la password user e la password root
<DarckAngel> -.-
<Carlin0> eh no DarckAngel su ubuntu si usa sudo
<DarckAngel> sudo apt install
<paul65> ok quindi il comando sarà sudo......
<DarckAngel> si ricordo XD
<Carlin0> root è disabilitato di default
<DarckAngel> ho ragionato alla arch mode XD
<paul65> DarckAngel: https://pastebin.com/KnkeKZWL
<DarckAngel> ok
<DarckAngel> sei hai kubuntu
<paul65> e cmq non vedo bluetooh
<DarckAngel> ----
<DarckAngel> frettoloso
<paul65> DarckAngel: si ho kubunutu
<Carlin0> paul65, systemctl status bluetooth
<DarckAngel> vai sul vassoio di sistema
<Carlin0> cosa dice ?
<DarckAngel> configura
<DarckAngel> e metti il blueciuc sempre visibile
<paul65> no .. precisavo :)
<DarckAngel> :-)
<paul65> nessun adattatore bluetooth
<DarckAngel> Carlin0:su kubuntu devi impostare la visualizzazione delle icone
<DarckAngel> sul pannello
<DarckAngel> anche se era attivo lui non lo vedeva XD
<paul65> l'icona c'è ... se ci clicco mi dice non ci sono adapeter
<Carlin0> paul65, hai altri OS sul pc o solo kubuntu ?
<paul65> solo kubuntu
<paul65> ma come ho scritto prima avevo mint e funzionava perferttamente
<Carlin0> prima quanto tempo fa ?
<DarckAngel> https://imgur.com/a/9m2ohfY
<DarckAngel> hai una schermata del genere
<paul65> 1 mese
<Carlin0> che versione di mint avevi ?
<paul65> https://imgur.com/a/1n6b5Jp
<paul65> non lo ricordo ma direi l'ultima lts
<Carlin0> mint si basa sempre su lts ...
<Carlin0> a parte LMDE
<paul65> allora ultima con cinnamon
<DarckAngel> indifferentemente dalla distro deve funzionare
<DarckAngel> bisogna solo vedere come XD
<paul65> infatti
<Carlin0> se è l'ultima è basata sulla 20.04 credo
<paul65> avevo installata a aprile 2019
<paul65> quindi forse la precedente
<Carlin0> !vedisources | paul65
<ubot-it> paul65: apri un terminale e incolla per intero il comando contenuto tra le virgolette "(cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | nc termbin.com 9999" esso restituirà un link che dovrai postare in canale
<paul65> https://termbin.com/u8f8b
<DarckAngel> 18.04
<DarckAngel> metti la 20.04 e risolviamo XD di kubuntu
<Carlin0> le sorgenti sembrano a posto ...
<Carlin0> DarckAngel, ne sei sicuro ?
<paul65> DarckAngel: :(
<DarckAngel> non siamo fiduiosi della 20.04 XD
<paul65> non avrei voglia reistallare ... anche se ho la home separata ..
<DarckAngel> 10 15 min e hai reinstallato tutto il sistema
<Carlin0> bhe oddio , ho visto gente reinstallare la 18.04 per problemi, quindi tanto certo che focal fossa risolva tutto non ne sono
<DarckAngel> Carlin0:lo sai io prediligo Arch linux XD
<Carlin0> !chat | DarckAngel
<ubot-it> DarckAngel: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<DarckAngel> ma settata bene la 20.04 non va male
<Carlin0> !amefunzia
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'amefunzia'
<Carlin0> non c'è + ????
<Carlin0> !amefunge
<ubot-it> un po' di buonsenso... solo perché ne sei capace non vuol dire che dovresti farlo (o consigliarlo ad altri). Pensa prima di agire. 'A me funziona' non significa che può andare bene per tutti. L'ultima versione di qualsiasi cosa non sempre è raccomandabile se vuoi un sistema stabile.
<DarckAngel> Carlin0:se provi noti le differenze
<Carlin0> ah ecco :P
<paul65> sono qui
<Carlin0> DarckAngel, potrebbe anche essere che funzioni , ma se poi dopo reinstallato non funziona ? ... gli avresti fatto fare un lavoro inutile
<DarckAngel> con i se e i ma non si va avanti
<paul65> mi deo assentare a dopo ..
<DarckAngel> poi c'e sempre la live
<paul65> rieccomi
<KrisMazz> Buongiorno, ho un vecchio PC desktop con WinXP che volevo sostituire con Ubuntu. Il problema è che al momento non ho una chiavetta USB. Posso in qualche modo trasferire il sistema operativo direttamente da un notebook sul quale è già installati?
<DarckAngel> olaz
<DarckAngel> Lucas76:lo hai messo kde XD
<Andrea58> ciao
<Andrea58> ho un piccolissimo bug da segnalare, ma non sono in grado di farlo con Alt+F2
<Andrea58> a chi posso rivolgermi?
#ubuntu-it 2020-05-29
<ZioHonky> buongiorno
<ZioHonky> sto cercando nei vari forum una risposta senza successo
<ZioHonky> ho installato la versione 20; bellissima. Non esiste un modo per vedere le icone sul desktop? sia le classiche home, rete, etc etc + quelle che vorrei aggijngere?
<ZioHonky> gnome-tweak non ha questa funzione e ubuntu-tweak non funziona sulla nuova release. Non è indispensabile una app, mi basterebbe un comando da terminale ma le mie conoscenze sono limitate
<ZioHonky> I'm looking in the various forums for an unsuccessful answer. I installed version 20; gorgeous. Isn't there a way to see icons on the desktop? both the classic home, network, etc etc + the ones I would like to add? gnome-tweak does not have this function and ubuntu-tweak does not work on the new release. An app is not essential, a terminal command
<ZioHonky> would suffice but my knowledge is limited
<DarckAngel> giorno
<Alessandro338> sera
<Saladac> ciao ragazzi, ho un problema con un HD. Sul mio pc ho montato 2 HD, riesco a fare tutto quello che voglio all'HD con la partizione UBUNTU
<Saladac> ma su secondo HD non riesco a fare nulla. nemmeno creare una cartella
<Carlin0> Saladac, che filesystem ha il 2° HD ?
<gigirock> Saladac: sudo fdisk -l
<Saladac> https://bpa.st/VENQ
<Saladac> ho incollato qui il codice
<Carlin0> che filesystem è?
<Saladac> come faccio a vederlo?
<Carlin0> sudo parted -l
<Carlin0> e dicci anche quale sarebbe il 2° disco
<Carlin0> quello da 30 gb o da 300 ?
<Saladac> https://bpa.st/MWQQ
<Saladac> ho incollato al link
<Saladac> quello da 300
<Saladac> è un fat32
<Carlin0> ext4
<Saladac> si scusa
<Carlin0> Saladac, ora fai vedere ls -al ~/
<Carlin0> e df -h
<Saladac> https://bpa.st/OQ4Q
<Saladac> https://bpa.st/WNTQ
<Carlin0> Saladac, sudo chown -R peduckx:peduckx /media/peduckx/3828636b-3e73-4f41-baeb-861b3dd5b03e
<Carlin0> copia il comando per intero
<Carlin0> e dopo dovresti riuscire a scrivere nel disco
<Saladac> si, ti ringrazio moltissimo
<Carlin0> a posto ?
<Saladac> sarà sempre così?
<Carlin0> ora hai i permessi sul disco finchè non li cambi sei a posto
<Carlin0> vado a nanna , ciao ...
<Carlin0> /exit
<Saladac> Grazie Carlino
<Saladac> notte
#ubuntu-it 2020-05-30
<VirtualShark> su una vecchia macchina voglio installare xubuntu, il file scaricato è .iso - devo creare un CD di avvio o posso farlo da chiavetta? e come?
<Carlin0> VirtualShark, puoi farlo da dvd o da usb se il pc supporta il boot
<VirtualShark> intendi che dal boot potrebbe leggere direttamente il formato .iso ?
<Carlin0> intendo che non tutti i pc datati supportano il boot da usb
<VirtualShark> si questo è chiaro, il vecchio Asus EePc dovrebbe poterlo fare - carico direttamente sulla chiavetta il file .iso e riavvio il sistema?
<Carlin0> no devi usare un programma apposito per creare la chiavetta bootabile e  poi devi impostare la priorità di boot nel bios
<Carlin0> !etcher | VirtualShark
<ubot-it> VirtualShark: Etcher è una applicazione per creare usb bootabili su win mac e linux https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<VirtualShark> ok tutto chiaro, grazie - uso ormai da 4 anni mac ed ho perso un pò l'allenamento :-)
<davidepz> ho appena installato ubuntu 18.10 su un pc cpu ryzen 7 ma mi da qualche problema, vorrei installare la versione 20.04, però non me lo fa fare, potete aiutarmi grazie
<Mr_Pan> davidepz> che problema ti da ?
<Mr_Pan> se hai 18.04 fai update alla 20.04 o reinstalla da zero .. .decidi tu
<Carlin0> la 18.10 è fuori supporto
<fierodelveneto> buongiorno
<fierodelveneto> c'è qualcuno?
<Mr_Pan> finsternis> chiedi
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<Mr_Pan> finsternis> sorry :P
<DarckAngel> oo Lucas76 XD
#ubuntu-it 2020-05-31
<titte> scusate, qualcuno di voi ha avuto problemi a fare il passaggio di versione da 18.04 a 20.04 ? A me con do-release-upgrade dice che non c'è alcuna versione LTS disponibile
<titte> Io ho la 18.04
<Carlin0> aggiungi -d
<Carlin0> do-release-upgrade -d
<Jack84> Buon pomeriggio a tutti
<Jack84> avrei bisogno di aiuto! ho installato ubuntu 20.04 ho collegato la mia stampante multifunzione samsung ed ubuntu l'avrebbe anche riconosciuta infatti stampa ma non so come far funzionare la parte dello scanner. Qualcuno mi può dare una mano please?
<Jack84> nessuno mi da un aiutino?
